#ubuntu-ru 2010-12-06
<hookah_away> inkvizitor68sl: прив. чего не спишь?
<inkvizitor68sl> сплю
<hookah_away> ааа.. заметно )
<TomFarr> я!
<TomFarr> ёу
<TomFarr> это пистолет!!!
<jjokker> все привет
<jjokker> подскажите как нарезать образ на флешку?
<san4o> jjokker: установочный образ ?
<jjokker> ну да
<san4o> jjokker: с линукс или винды ?
<jjokker> ну то есть делая загрузочную дискету у меня грузится консоль
<jjokker> а я хочу что бы типо лайвсиди получилось полноценного
<jjokker> что бы работала убунта полноценно
<TomFarr> -44 дБл ночью когда не спится мало...
<san4o> jjokker: какая у тебя щас ОС ?
<jjokker> эмм.. ну вот на том ноуте где я сейчас ubuntu
<jjokker> купил минилаптоп sony vaio vpcp11s1r
<jjokker> там виндоуз7 ка
<san4o> jjokker: система - администрирование - создание live usb
<jjokker> я бы снес ее , но ... там столько примочек что я боюсь под никсами не подниму все хоткеи которые там есть и тачпед и трекбол
<jjokker> san4o> jjokker: система - администрирование - создание live usb  \\\ я так делал уже , с этой флешки грузится кансоль (
<san4o> jjokker: какая консоль, там загрузочное меню должно показать такое же как с обычного live cd
<jjokker> да
<jjokker> выбираешь типо грузитсо с диска
<jjokker> оно грузит и выкидывает на консоль
<san4o> jjokker: когда нить убунту уже ставил ?
<jjokker> ))))))00
<jjokker> я 1.5 года на ней )
<jjokker> два точнее
<san4o> jjokker: разници в установке с флешки и с диска
<san4o> ровно никакой ...
<jjokker> ппц
<jjokker> ты меня не понимаешь
<jjokker> ноут грузится с флешки нормально
<jjokker> а вот минилаптоп почемуто не грузится с этой же флешки
<jjokker> поэтмоу хотел сделать не загрузочную дискету посредством тулзы убунты , а просто нарезать образ на флешку
<jjokker> и попробовать загрузится с нее
<san4o> jjokker: давай уточним. не стартует загрузка с флешки на неттопе вообще ?
<jjokker> стартует
<jjokker> выбираешь язык
<jjokker> потом спрашивает установить убунту , загрузить лайвсиди , проверить память и прочая ересь
<jjokker> выбираю загрузить лайвсиди и грузится не убунту а типо консоль
<san4o> jjokker: какуюто ошибку выбивает ?
<jjokker> да ни какой ошибки
<jjokker> типо все хорошо загрузилось все нормально
<jjokker> только на тебе консоль а не убунту
<san4o> с ноутами бывает. как вариант alternate cd или  netboot образы
<jjokker> вот сейчас опять загрузился
<jjokker> загрузилось
<san4o> jjokker: а сразу установки нету в меню ?
<jjokker> BusyBox v1.1.3
<jjokker> да есть и утановка и загрузска с диска
<jjokker> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=440912
<jjokker> вот что у меня грузится
<keyndark> test
<ubuntuhelp> keyndark, Понг понг понг...
<keyndark> hi
<keyndark> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<jjokker> <san4o> что скажешь?
<san4o> jjokker: если инет нормальный и через роутер  или lan  можна попробовать https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hookah_away> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> hookah_away, Fail!
<hookah_away> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> hookah_away, Понг понг понг...
<hookah_away> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> hookah_away, Ну понг, и что?
<hookah_away> ubuntuhelp: ладно, поговорили - теперь спать пора
<TomFarr> есть кто? Короче: Есть форма отправки с методом пост на файл send.php и скрипт: <? $to = "...r@gmail.com"; mail($to,"$sub",$mes); echo "Сообщение от  $sub - $mes отправлено<center><a href='http://www.gf-d.in/'>Вернуться на сайт</a>"; ?> приходит пустое письмо
<TomFarr> http://intradayfun.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Women_Power_Or_Photoshop_Fail.jpg
<Landgraff> усем привет :)
<ChelAxe> ку
<ChelAxe> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<ChelAxe> (
<chelaxe> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<chelaxe> (
<sima> Привет. ^_^
<sima> Блин не туды залез .
<spydefender_> Здравствуйте! Могли бы вы помочь с виртуальными хостами на apache2 в Ubuntu?
<sima> etc/apache2/sites-aviable/default
<sima> если я не ошибаюсь.
<sima> Люди,а где в кедах включить вязкость окон?
<sima> и есть ли вообдще такое?
<spydefender_> Я понимаю. Но есть проблемка. Я создал файлик forum.loc в sites-available, создал ссылку в enabled, прописал NameVirtualHost, сделал все по инструкции http://breys.ru/blog/39.html , но оно не робит
<spydefender_> При перезагрузке апача пишет NameVirtualHost 192.168.1.2:80 has no VirtualHosts
<spydefender_> sima, вроде compiz
<sima> Пропиши есчё раз,смотря внимательнее
<inkvizitor68sl> spydefender_, чего в файле то написано ?
<sima> В Gnome там это изначально есть
<sima> не компиз
<sima> а расширенные еффекты
<spydefender_> sima, есть пакет с настройками компиза
<spydefender_> inkvizitor68sl, сеймомент
<inkvizitor68sl> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<sima> При чём тут компиз?
<sima> мне не компиз нужен
<spydefender_> http://pastebin.com/mFH0Qv9N
<spydefender_> inkvizitor68sl, http://pastebin.com/mFH0Qv9N
<inkvizitor68sl> ой какая муть то
<inkvizitor68sl> spydefender_, http://debian.pro/225
<sima> ещё поставь все AllowOverride None
<sima> в All
<sima> чтобю с .htaccess проблем не было ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> sima, фряшник?
<sima> Неа
<spydefender_> inkvizitor68sl, почему муть?
<sima> убунтушник ^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> если нет - то убейся с такими фразами
<sima> 0_о
<sima> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> allowoverride all по дефолту стоит в убунте и в дебиане на все каталоги ;)
<sima> Дааа
<sima> Смотри на его default
<sima> Я сюда приходил именно из-за етой ошибки
<sima> *пришел
<inkvizitor68sl> я ему уже показал нормальный ман, сам допишет нужные ему параметры
<sima> Насчёт AllowOverride ты не прав. :)
<inkvizitor68sl> угу. 3 года админю дебиан и не прав
<sima> Я может и всего 5-й раз ставлю Ubuntu но уже запомнил
<inkvizitor68sl> что запомнил?
<spydefender_> >У вас откроется страшное окошко, в котором можно печатать. inkvizitor68sl, ты явный тролль
<sima> Я из-за того что он стоял в None пришел сюда
<inkvizitor68sl> то что эту директиву в файл вирт хоста писать override не нужно?
<inkvizitor68sl> spydefender_, ну дык хД
<sima> не
<sima> я не о том
<sima> Забей
<sima> я курить пошел
<inkvizitor68sl> а я в банк пошёл
<inkvizitor68sl> если авангард не протупит, то сегодня я съезжу за новым ноутом
<sima> Ы
<inkvizitor68sl> где ж мои 8к то
<inkvizitor68sl>                   (
<sima> :)))
<sima> Ты из россии?
<inkvizitor68sl> умху
<sima> ясн
<spydefender_> Через ж но заработало, спасибо
<sima_away> ^)
<sima_away> :)
<spydefender_> Вот только алиас не понимает... Алиасы тоже в hosts чтоли нужно прописывать?
<Bezoomie> Утро Доброе
<sharikoff> й
<Bezoomie> :-)0
<Bezoomie> Никто не находил видео с рабочим столом Unity ?
<sima_away> неа
<sima> неа
<sima> !Тролль
<Bezoomie> хотелось бы посмотреть как это выглядеть  будет
<sima> !троль
<sima> !trol
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='trol'
<sima> !troll
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='troll'
<ralan[web]> test
<ubuntuhelp> ralan[web], Fail!
<ralan[web]> done
<poncha> доброе утро всем
<Bezoomie> Доброе
<chravn> ку.
<Bezoomie> ку
<chravn> есть сервер джаббера на ejabberd   qip  виндовый нормально регистрирует учётки  а ни пиджин не empathy  не хотят.
<chravn> и что такое  There is 1 zombie process. ?
<olejka> доброе утро. Есть задача сделать бекап диска.
<olejka> если я через tar все сделаю, я смогу восстановить потом систему?
<SergeyIT> olejka, так делай, на форуме есть как
<olejka> SergeyIT: Это хорошоее решение?
<SergeyIT> почитай и выбери, что тебе нужно
<olejka> SergeyIT: Бекап полностью всех данных. В идеале образ диска... но если делать через DD он же долгий и будет копировать весь диск, а не только данные...
<SergeyIT> olejka, можно просто cp
<mazai> всем привет
<mazai> дядек из украины с праздником :)
<SergeyIT> а что на Украине такое?
<mazai> день воор. сил
<mazai> военные пьють :) ну а с ними все остальные
<olejka> SergeyIT: Я поставил файловую систему в raid1 и включил компрессию, по идее теперь все что туда копируется, на zfs - сжимается.
<olejka> SergeyIT: И теперь нет смысла паковать, т.к. сжимается на уровне файловой системы. мне тогда просто cp делать ?
<chravn> что такое  There is 1 zombie process. ?
<ck80> chravn Имеется 1 процесс в режиме зомби
<ck80> посмотри по top
 * Aceler повесил ck80 медаль «почётный Капитан #ubuntu-ru»
<chravn> Это понятно сто за зомби процесс
<ck80> chravn посмотреть список процессов можно командой top либо более наглядной htop, которую необходимо предварительно установить
<ck80> !top
<ubuntuhelp> top — консольная команда, которая выводит список работающих в системе процессов и информации о них. так же см: !conky
<ck80> !htop
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='htop'
<chravn> ck80:   ну смотрю я процессы.  как вычислить кто изних зомби и что это вообще такое.
<ck80> Проце́сс-зо́мби, зо́мби (англ. zombie process, англ. defunct process) — дочерний процесс в Unix-системе, завершивший своё выполнение, но ещё присутствующий в списке процессов операционной системы, чтобы дать родительскому процессу считать код завершения.
<ck80> Зомби можно узнать в списке процессов (выводимых утилитой ps) по флагу «Z» в колонке STAT.
<ck80> Зомби не могут принимать сигналы, и поэтому их нельзя убрать с помощью утилиты или вызова kill. Убрать их может либо родительский процесс, либо его завершение.
<chravn> ck80:  ps -A   нет колонки STAT (
<ck80> ps -axu
<cemeht> ps ax |grep имя родительского процесса
<ck80> имя процесса неизвестно
<cemeht> а как ты зомби видишь тогда?
<chravn> нету в колонке STAT  параметра Z
<jjokker> всем привет
<chravn> ps -axu | grep Z
<chravn> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<chravn> USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
<chravn> root      2430  0.0  0.0   3064   768 pts/0    R+   11:27   0:00 grep Z
<ck80> chravn: откуда информация что зомби процесс есть?
<chravn> когда по ssh конектишься в  заголовке написанно .
<ck80> man ps
<ck80> там вычитай как отсортировать
<ck80> ps -axu
<chravn> ck80: нету там всё равно.
<chravn> ck80:  всмысле процесса с Z
<ck80> хм
<olejka> кто юзает бакулу и аманду?
<ZeVoluciON> кто юзает кристофера и робина?
<SergeyIT> день!
<ck80> olejka у меня бакула нелоконца настроена
<olejka> ck80: Ну и как она, удобная штукенция?
<ck80> olejka ну она достаточно сложная в установке
<ck80> я говорю, до сих пор не могу доконца настроить
<ck80> хотя часть заданий уже выполняется исправно
<ck80> веб-интерфейс есть, но не достаточно продвинутый.. не все настройки можно через него выполнить
<ck80> вощем если разберётесь, обязательно поделитесь секретом :)
<olejka> =)
<olejka> хорошо
<SergeyIT> olejka, решил вопрос с бэкапом?
<olejka> SergeyIT: Читаю пока что... Хочется чтоб ежедневно со всех вин машин бекапы падали на фтп или на нфс
<SergeyIT> olejka, так у тебя сеть и компы только этим и будут заниматься целыми днями. Бэкапить вроде нужно только нужную информацию, или нет?
<olejka> сеть гигокая. Ну, допустим раз в месяц полный образ диска, а ежедневно %userprofile%
<olejka> SergeyIT: Паковать ничего ненадо, на сервере файлова система ZFS с сжатием
<yuzyuk> подскажите разницу между: Compiz, Metasity, KWin, сейчас у меня из троих вибран Compiz, в ньом стоит GTK оконный декоратор, при выборе КДЕ оконного декоратора пропадают шапки окон с управлением.
<SergeyIT> декорация не нужна
<yuzyuk> в каком смысле не нужна?
<yuzyuk> в консоли работать не смогу
<yuzyuk> а без декорацыи щитай что в консоли
<SergeyIT> yuzyuk, в смысле систелок и т.п.
<yuzyuk> ясно
<olejka> Может Cobian backup поставить на вин клиенты и все
<AlbertR|alt> подскажите какую нибудь нормальную шифровалку файлов?
<olejka> truecrypt
<AlbertR|alt> спасибо
<Nebulosa> AlbertR|alt: в наутилусе, правой кнопкой мыши, зашифровать
<AlbertR|alt> Nebulosa: нету, есть только "Сжать"
<Nebulosa> так ты файл выбери какой нибудь
<AlbertR|alt> ну так понятно что не на пустом месте проверял :)
<Odigem1> Ку
<bggooo> Привет!
<Odigem1> У мя ехim афигел
<bggooo> Комрады подскажите, кто чем пишет на болвани? Нужна нормальная прога без запаров
<Odigem1> Кто такая болвань?
<bggooo> ну)) болванка он же дис CD, DVD и т.п
<Odigem1> Ааа
<SergeyIT> бразеро пока не подводил
<Odigem1> Porno.avi >> /mnt/dvd
<bggooo> Odigem1, да, зачетно, нужно попробовать
<Odigem1> ))
<bggooo> Бразеру у мну что-то не хочет
<Odigem1> Йа сересн ес че :D
<Odigem1> Хто
<Odigem1> Че в школе все?
<Taratuta> п
<SergeyIT> тихий час в садике
<Odigem1> Че п?
<Odigem1> Аа)))
<sharikoff> Odigem1: q
<Odigem1> Мош тада паможет кто мну?
<Odigem1> Ку
<SergeyIT> с языком?
<Odigem1> Не
<Odigem1> С ехимом
<Odigem1> Чет мыло не шлет
<Odigem1> В логах бред
<sharikoff> Odigem1: те зачем мыльник тока слать?
<sharikoff> или еще и принимать?
<Odigem1> Слать тока
<sharikoff> ssmtp поставь
<Odigem1> Раньше работал
<sharikoff> проще
<Odigem1> Нее
<Odigem1> Я к нему привык
<Odigem1> Маленький незаметненький
<sharikoff> ссмтп меньше
<sharikoff> на спор
<Odigem1> Х3
<sharikoff> логи показывай
<Odigem1>  R=dnslookup T=remote_smtp: SMTP error from remote mail server after RCPT TO: такое
<Odigem1> Или с гмейла идет такое
<Odigem1> The IP you're using to send mail is not authorized to\n550-5.7.1 send email directly to our servers. Please use the SMTP relay at your\n550-5.7.1 service provider instead. Learn more at\n550 5.7.
<sharikoff> на смтп авторизацию ругается
<Odigem1> Куда смотреть?
<sharikoff> пишет что твой айпи не авторизован для отсылки через этот смтп
<Odigem1> Это йа вижу
<Odigem1> Как это понять?
<sharikoff> ставь ссмтп
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> проще буит
<Odigem1> Че авторизация?
<Odigem1> Мне ненада проще
<sharikoff> пров те закрыл релей
<Odigem1> 25й шоле?
<sharikoff> или в конфигах пропиши твой ип как релей
<sharikoff> ну типа да
<SergeyIT> Odigem1, забанили тебя )
<Odigem1> Как проверить то?
<Odigem1> Ип динамический
<sharikoff> забанили еще пол беды
<sharikoff> вот я када через гугл слал
<sharikoff> он еще и во все спамбазы разослал
<Odigem1> :D
<Odigem1> Так не тока в гугл не шлет
<Odigem1> И это всегото када йа отослал 87 писем када сочинял письмо о регистрации для юзерофф :D
<sharikoff> вот тя как спамера и прикрыли
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> ты про виагру письма слал?
<sharikoff> =)
<Odigem1> Йа себе слал :/
<oles> как заставить 9.10 грузиться в полностью текстовом режиму? создание иниттаба с уровнем загрузки 3 не помогла - иксы всеравно грузятся
<oles> режиме
<ZeVoluciON> убери иксы из загрузки
<oles> /etc/rc3.d/ ? вобще странно что они там есть
<oles> как иксы то убрать из загрузки?
<micro-chipset> oles: http://zavoip.blogspot.com/2010/02/ubuntu-910.html так пробывал?
<oles> спасибо ща попробую
<micro-chipset> oles:  а вобще зачем нужно было их отключить?
<iriska> wzzuuuuup nigas
<oles> micro-chipset, да у меня комп слабенький под сервак переделан каждый метр оперативы на счету
<Yandzee> Привет всем!
<Yandzee> Что за байда
<Yandzee> #include <arpa/inet.h>
<Yandzee> client.c:26: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘inet_aton’
<MadWann> Шалом!\
<artus> дароф дароф
<MadWann> Ох пипл помогитЯ! Апдейтил убунту запросила ГРАБ установить ну я тупо выдилил все жесткие диски и тут всё песец! все слетело) что делать?
<artus> куда ты их выделил?
<artus> !grub2 | MadWann
<ubuntuhelp> MadWann: это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Инфа тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub также см !grub2-splash
<artus> MadWann: тама внизу инфа по востановлению, так же на форуме есть хавтушка по востановлению ) дерзай
<MadWann> у меня на одном хдд стояла хрюша на втором убунту при апдейте убунты запросила установить граб вот там и выделил куда ставить терь ничего не грузится не хрюша не убунту
<artus> MadWann: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub
<artus> MadWann: а вообще .. при апдейте те надо было сказать чтоб оставило измененные тобой конфиг
<artus> и на будущее .. если не знаеш че делаеш дмакай отмену )
<chelaxe> скай
<skai> че те?
<artus> оо
<artus> skai: тратата!!
<skai> artus: ыпч
<skai> че тут происходит?
<artus> востание
 * skai огрел дубиной artus по затылку
<skai> ЗА ИМПЕРАТОРА!!!
<skai> ^_^
<chelaxe> (0(0.(0.o(0.o)0.o).o)o)
<MadWann> что значит - you must specify the filessystem type?
<artus> skai: ты того ... чей то буйный )
<skai> MadWann: что ты прогуливал уроки английского языка в школе
<skai> artus: дык восстание:)надо воровать,мародерствовать.и гусей....есть:)
<artus> ))
<chelaxe> ммм и дефачек
<MadWann> skai, да не врубаю что хотят)
<voland2807> Всем приветиК!
<voland2807> http://narod.ru/disk/894467001/image001.gif
<voland2807> как ??? между 2 сетями сделать доступ + доступ к инету???
<voland2807> перечитал ....... ничего не могу подделать , люди, дайте ссылочку на HOWTO или обьясните плз на пальцах
<voland2807> у кого есть время и желание
<voland2807> спасибо
<artus> voland2807: нат
<voland2807> не очень "на пальцах " ...  :)
<artus> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward # Включаем IP forward
<artus> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<artus> ppp0 это и-фейс с инетом
<v-lex> ребят, кто подскажет, поставил fgrlx, в системе пишет что драйвер включен и используется, но походу нифига он не работает
<v-lex> создал xorg.conf.new
<v-lex> Section "ServerLayout" 	Identifier     "X.org Configured" 	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0 	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer" 	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard" EndSection  Section "Files" 	ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules" 	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" 	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" 	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled" 	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled" 	Font
<v-lex> блин, вопрос чего в нем нужно переписать
<v-lex> чтоб драйвер норм заработал
<artus> для начала нужно на itpaste.ru выложить.. ио там как бе более удобочитаемо
<v-lex> http://itpaste.ru/255222
<MadWann> не получается востановить граб http://pastebin.com/kJBYFCD7
<artus> v-lex: а как ты вычеслил что он не работаеть ?
<artus> MadWann: а что это у тя сплошные нтфсы?
<v-lex> <artus> помоги плиз уже 3 дня парюсь с дровами
<v-lex> после какой либо замены черный экран
<MadWann> artus, Из под хрюши ставил убунту автоматом вуби поэтому наверно
<artus> v-lex: а видео у тя какое?
<v-lex> radeon HD4650
<artus> MadWann: эм... как бе культурнее спросить.... а зачем?????
<MadWann> artus, это у бати моего 2 жестких на одном стоит хрюша там отец пинакл студию юзает видео монтирует...
<artus> v-lex: сорь) не помогу ) ибо нвидия владельцемя являюсь и пользоватся не доводилось мне радеоном )
<v-lex> дрова ставил в режиме отладка apt-get install fglrx, ибо при установке убунту черный экран сразу
<_Xion_> народ пытаюсь через wine подключится по локальной сети в warcraft 3 но мну выкидывает с ошибкой фатал ерор, встречался кто нить с таким?
<MadWann> _Xion_, давно было я помоему что-то патчил ...
<v-lex> люди кро с радеоном дружит?
<_Xion_> да есть вариант пропатчить вайн но блин у мну раньше ж без патчей робило все =(
<v-lex> гугл мозг мне ужу выжег))
<MadWann> artus, ты вечером тут будешь? пару вопросов хочу задать, щас на работу бегу после 22 буду     +1
<artus> MadWann: буду )
<MadWann> artus, тогда до связи! надо будет это дело решить)
<artus> угу)
<v-lex> Identifier  "Card0" 	Driver      "radeon" может тут что изменить?
<v-lex> вместо радеон fgrlx написать?
<TaskFall> доброго времени суток, господа. есть что-то похожее на Stereo Mix (в Windowsе) в Linuxе?
<ZeVoluciON> стерео было в убунтах
<TaskFall> Гугл говорит что не без помощи PulseAudio. ок, попробуем
<TaskFall> (в арче, конечно)
<v-lex> люди, есть кто с радеонами дружит?
<|rapidsp|> те кто дружит стыдяцца признаться
<artus> v-lex: а на форуме не смотрел? вроде должно чей то быть
<v-lex> да много где я смотрел
<v-lex> 3 дня уже)
<ink_away> @ping
<ubuntuhelp> pong
<_Xion_> |rapidsp|, поч стыдяцо?
<v-lex> ничего ненахожу
<v-lex> пишут изменить то изменить это
<v-lex> в итоге черный экран
<artus> видео у тя какое то хоть? так и быть) погуглю за тебя )
<v-lex> кто скажет что в терминале вбить, чтоб xorg.conf отредактировать?
<artus> nano
<v-lex> и скопировать)
<micro-chipset> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_Xion_> кстати в версии 10.04 его нет куда весь конфиг делся?:
<v-lex> в 10.10 тоже нет
<v-lex> вот я его создал
<v-lex> он в папке хоум нужно отредактировать и скопировать
<_Xion_> ну да можно создать и будет робидь но интересно основная то часть куда делась
<_Xion_> хм
<_Xion_> у мну нету его в хоме
<_Xion_> \=
<User452[web]> Привет! как думаете может ли получиться вещание с иксов через фф сервер во флэш?
<artus> а че не ...
<v-lex>  sudo cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log /var/log/Xorg.1.log && sudo Xorg -configure :1
<v-lex> пропиши появится конфиг
<v-lex> блин, как получить прова на редактирование и копирование
<artus> User452[web]: фф надеюсь ffmpeg?
<sharikoff> artus: q
<sharikoff> skai: q
<artus> sharikoff: дароффффффф %)
<skai> ку
<|rapidsp|> v-lex: sudo
<skai> с меня эфиопия пытается 600 драхм содрать дани.уже второй год:)
<artus> skai: лутше заплати  ) ато заколдують)
<skai> artus: максимум отправят армию на позавоевать:)правда отплатиться от армии врагов я не смогу, ибо даж производство серебра не спасает бюджет колонии:)
<User452[web]> да, ffmpeg
<_Xion_> User452[web], а как через видео конвертер вещать? или он больше чем конвертер?)
<artus> _Xion_: насного больше чем )
<artus> *м
<User452[web]> ффсервер, апач и все готово. Думаю, что так!
<_Xion_> мм незнал) я вот в данный момент через него конвертирую видео с видеокамеры
<v-lex> блин, открываю я с рута файл редактирую но он не сохраняет
<artus> User452[web]: http://flance.onego.ru/2010/08/02/238
<v-lex> пишет недостаточно прав
<_Xion_> v-lex, мб в данный момент используется?
<v-lex> нет
<_Xion_> тогда вирус)
<_Xion_> xD
<paul11> почему у меня флэшка маунтица рид-онли?
<artus> потому что ты ее маунтиш так )
<_Xion_> (=
<paul11> дык, я её только вставляю, она сама =)
<User452[web]> artus, это все замечательно и сделано, только вот меня интересует исключительно текущая картинка на рабочем столе для вещания
<artus> дык влц умеет вещать картинку )
<artus> рабочего стола )
<_Xion_> paul11, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=37188.0
<v-lex> кто скажет как скопировать файл в etc/x11/
<_Xion_> рад загугли за тебя)
<_Xion_> загуглить
<artus> v-lex: sudo cp ???
<paul11> _Xion_, спасибо =)
<_Xion_> вся проблема из за монтирования, ваще не понятно нафик оно в винде вот без него все прекрасно или оно как то там поумнее сделано
<v-lex> вот почему никто неможет нормально ответить
<_Xion_> )
<artus> v-lex: чего нонрмально????
<artus> на вопрос копировать в /etc/X11/ дык sudo cp
<v-lex> как мне скопировать в х11 ксорг.конф
<artus> я сказал уже .. причем 2 раза
<v-lex> sudo cp
<artus> sudo cp /etc/X11/zzz /etc/X11/xxx ил куда там что у тя
<skai> artus: чума.вот чумы мне еще не хватало в городе
<artus> skai: ))
<artus> skai: эммм... а чума тут причем ?
<skai> artus: дык:)врачей забыл добавить
<artus> O_o
<artus> v-lex: разобралси?
<v-lex> нет
<v-lex> мне нужно из домашней папки скопировать в Х11
<artus> иии???
<v-lex> мне вчера говорили команду ( я забыл какую) в терминале вбил и копировал руками
<artus> sudo cp ~/zzz /etc/X11/xxx ил куда там что у тя
<artus> sudo mc чтоль?
<v-lex> все мозг кипит)
<artus> vps2144:~# hostname -f
<artus> vps2144.timeweb.ru
<artus> промахнулся )))
<ink_away> s
<ink_away> ы
<ink_away> artus, палишься
<artus> дык не мое )
<artus> решил поигратся с почтой )
<artus> ink_away: статья буить ... наверно.. сене вечером постараюсь родить )
<ink_away> ъхД
<v-lex> кто может помочь с установкой дров на радеон hd4650
<v-lex> перепробовал все что есть на форумах черный экран
<v-lex> да что за тех поддержка такая :(
<artus> !rules | v-lex
<ubuntuhelp> v-lex: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc а так же http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ink_away> ещё один
<ink_away> v-lex, топик прочитай
<inkvizitor68sl> @topic
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu russian help - official IRC channel | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Используйте торренты!  -  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt | Бот-помощник: /msg ubuntuhelp !help | Stable:Ubuntu 10.10
<inkvizitor68sl> техподдержка у убунты платная.
<_Xion_> внимание соц опрос! какая прога лучшая для записи дисков?
<artus> v-lex: и вообще ))) юзай nvidia ) и будет те щастье )
<v-lex> ага, я об этом уже задумывался
<v-lex> просто непонимаю одного, делаю все как написано на форумах, и всеравно черный экран
<v-lex> при чистой установке черный экран сразу
<v-lex> карта вроде не старая
<v-lex> :(
<v-lex> даже лайф режим с диска не грузится
<artus> а причем тут лайф режим с диска к сарте?
<artus> *к
<_Xion_> блин люблю консольные утилиты типо ffmpeg так все быстро и удобно (=
<artus>  ls
<v-lex> <artus> я незнаю, но незапускается ничего и не как, лайф не пашет, после установки черный экран, помогает только в отладке установка проприетарных
<_Xion_> как грица 1 раз настроил как тебе надо и дальше можно хоть 10 000 видео перекодировать с легкостью)
<v-lex> и то после установки контрольцентр непашет, пишет дрова не для вашей карты или установлены криво
<v-lex> окна друг друга затирают и общий лаг
<san4o> _Xion_: но пока разберешся со всеми опциями можно хоть 10 000 видео перекодировать програмой с гуи =))))))))
<_Xion_> ну попробуй))
<_Xion_> запаришься мышкой водить
<_Xion_> а разобраца не трудно когда есть инет)
<inkvizitor68sl> у кого был успех в борьбе с Optimus?
<inkvizitor68sl> или как хотя бы нвидию вырубить
<artus> прайм который?
<artus> дык этот... как его)))
<artus> но он всеравно проиграл)
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: те на предмет убить вторую видяху?
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя бы пока тчота
<inkvizitor68sl> у
<inkvizitor68sl> к
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/94032/
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу
<inkvizitor68sl> а то я сам  гуглить не умею
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, там не про оптимус
<DrChe> Здравствуйте. У меня такая проблема: при компиляции драйверов для принтреа пишет такое:   bjfimage.h:31: fatal error: tiffio.h: Нет такого файла или каталога compilation terminated.
<DrChe> принтера*
<_Xion_> ну дк нехватает файлов в исходниках походу
<DrChe> Что делать?
<_Xion_> попробуй скачай их занаво)
<DrChe> Спасибо
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: NVIDIA не планирует поддерживать Optimus в Linux фсе )
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<_Xion_> drche а че без драйверов этих не идет чтоли?
<inkvizitor68sl> цну и фиг с ними
<inkvizitor68sl> вырублю нвидию тогда
<artus> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> всё равно интела мне за глаза
<artus> а в чем фишка оптимуса то?
<inkvizitor68sl> видюхи переключаются драйвером, мать иго
<DrChe> _Xion_ нет, пробовал другие, не печатает
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: а ручками не?
<inkvizitor68sl> не
<Amkodor> почему SMPlayer и GNOME MPlayer по разному видео воспроизводят ?почти все с тормозами,нет синхронизации видео со звуком,а SMPlayer вообще не все видео воспроизводит в отличие от GNOME
<sima_away> Как получить разбан на linuxtalks?)
<rickdelscorzo> всем привет
<sima> Привет
<rickdelscorzo> как узнать,из-за чего система виснет на глухо?)
<sima> А что запускаешь?
<sima> Как получить разбан на linuxtalks?)
<inkvizitor68sl> что такое linuxtalks ?
<rickdelscorzo> по скайпу в видеосвязи разговариваю, параллельно в хроме лазию
<rickdelscorzo> sima, по скайпу в видеосвязи разговариваю, параллельно в хроме лазию
<|rapidsp|> rickdelscorzo: по вероятности: видео, память, проц греется
<rickdelscorzo>  о как
<sima> Дрова стоят?
<rickdelscorzo> дооо,нвидиа последние с сайта скачанные
<|rapidsp|> смысле железка какая то дохнет
<rickdelscorzo> вчера всё норм было, мб правда пора что нить менять
<rickdelscorzo> а логи ведутся какие нить общие?) простите за нубство)
<rickdelscorzo> можно же наверно где нибудь посмотреть, что именно сбоит
<_Xion_> rickdelscorzo, /var/log/messages и syslog
<|rapidsp|> логами не всегда посмотришь
<_Xion_> rickdelscorzo, вообще зайди в Система - Администрирование - просмотр журнала
<rickdelscorzo> зашел в просмотр журнала
<rickdelscorzo> слева список логов
<rickdelscorzo> syslog?
<artus> угу
<artus> а тк же messages
<sharikoff> tail /var/log/messages
<artus> а как же -f? )))
<artus> для наглядности)
<_Xion_> удобнее логи смотреть гуишкой
<rickdelscorzo> Dec  6 16:51:34 rick-desktop kernel: [   26.860602] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<rickdelscorzo> что это может значить?
<_Xion_> для пролистывания вниз если длинные логи жмякни Ctrl + End
<rickdelscorzo> а вот последняя строчка
<rickdelscorzo> Dec  6 16:53:47 rick-desktop kernel: [  159.669832] process `skype' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT
<_Xion_> rickdelscorzo, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/ext4-re-mounting-root-partition-is-this-normal-841085/
<_Xion_> пишут типо во время бута фс в read only и патом ремаунтица это типо нормально
<_Xion_> хотя хз)
<|rapidsp|> если отвалилось полностью и внезапно, ниче не увидишь, ибо логи на диск не запишутся из кеша
<rickdelscorzo> если это нормально,что тада интересно вешает
<rickdelscorzo> угу,полностью и внезапно :-\
<_Xion_> rickdelscorzo, там в последнем посте есть решение
<_Xion_> можно отрубить штуку одну мб поможет
<|rapidsp|> погугли, тестилку железа какуюнить поищи
<inkvizitor68sl> мда
<inkvizitor68sl> забавно
<inkvizitor68sl> убунта ставится на ноут больше часа уже (
<_Xion_> выкинь)
<travkin> inkvizitor68sl: ололо. что за ноут?
<inkvizitor68sl> u35jc
<_Xion_> это советский тот?
<_Xion_> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> мМ?
<tepliy> скажите r-linux  будет под вайном работать?
<sharikoff> колыбаха!
<artus> кукузябка!
<sharikoff> _Xion_: не удобнее их смотреть гуишкой ибо эту гуишку надо запустить еще
<sharikoff> а на серваках нету иксов
<tepliy> колобашка!!!
<sharikoff> где я обычно логи смарю
<_Xion_> sharikoff, можно поставить)
<_Xion_> иксы эти
<_Xion_> что мешает)
<sharikoff> чо я .. упал что ли
<sharikoff> на сервак иксы ставить..
<artus> а зачем гуишка для cat less и tail -f c grep надо то?
<_Xion_> sharikoff, а почему нет?
<sharikoff> зачем они там
<artus> _Xion_: зачемм????
<sharikoff> мож еще и компиз туда до кучи
<_Xion_> =)))
<artus> sharikoff: кстати) а че не ))) гламурненько)
<sharikoff> да ну
<sharikoff> я не гламурный
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> и че )) зато в ногу со временем )))
<artus> слабо чтоль поставить иксы чтоб листать логи в гуе ? )))
<_Xion_> или поставить туда винду и с нее читать логи)
<_Xion_> 7ку чтоб покрасивше
<_Xion_> кстати как думаете стоит с 10.04 lts переходить на 10.10?
<artus> а смысл?
<_Xion_> ну хз вот я и хочу узнать если ли смысл)
<_Xion_> я сам просто не юзал 10.10 хз че там
<inkvizitor68sl> жесть
<inkvizitor68sl> форматнул винду  коробочную - вроде всё нормально ставится
<tepliy> _Xion_: если все работает, то зачем?
<_Xion_> ну у меня сейчас не все работает) но думаю это проблемы отдельных приложений
<_Xion_> вообще я не помню такого чтобы под убунтой у мну все работало)
<XuMuK> всем привед
<rickdelscorzo> привет
<rickdelscorzo> кстати не виснет, видать дело в скайпе
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> а на большой клаве управлять окнами с кнопок не так удобно   (
<XuMuK> чо за большая клава?
<XuMuK> ет каторая разделена на правую и левую руки?)
<jah-man> всем привет.
<rickdelscorzo> привет
<XuMuK> ку
<jah-man> есть вопрос. пр запуске не всегда стартуют иксы. приходится вручную...напрягяает не сильно но пофиксить охота...убунту 10.10
<_Xion_> а в логах че
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, ето которая не ееепц
<XuMuK> ыы
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: для тебя миниклава удобней чем стандартная чтоле?)
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: мне чо то не понравилось, но то что сочетания клавиш любое можно одной рукой нажать ето факт...
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> да не
<inkvizitor68sl> привыкаешь быстро
<XuMuK> мб, я то не долго её юзал
<WebWin> привет, а можно сделать что бы системные кнопки были справа?
<XuMuK> WebWin: конечно
<XuMuK> столько тем на форумах...
<WebWin> ссылочкой угостишь? :)
<XuMuK> WebWin: http://tinyurl.com/2vadhld
<WebWin> а ты пафосный, ты мне нравишься ))
<artus> XuMuK: провед )
<XuMuK> artus: привед)
<XuMuK> WebWin: ет не я пафосный, а ты, видать, ленивый)
<XuMuK> обиделсо чтоль? о_О )
<|rapidsp|> по кнопке наверн не попал
<sima007> Привет
<_Xion_> кстати из за тв тюнера у меня при запуске системы появляется такое шипение, когда сношу пулс аудио при запуске шипение исчезает, ну дк вот как можно сделать чтобы шипения небыло и с пульсаудио?
<makemeack>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<makemeack> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<XuMuK> makemeack: надо без пробела вначале писать комманды...
<makemeack> какой здесь nickserv
<makemeack> ?
<artus> обычный такой)
<makemeack> !nick nickserv register 3557575 greensour@gmail.com
<makemeack> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<sima007> Ы
<sima007> спалился :D'
<skai> школоло детектед
<sima007> лол
<skai> sima007: это я про тебя
<sima> Я понял кому ты,но вот только ты ошибся.
<sima> Народ,у вас http://netbeans.org/ рабоатет?
<XuMuK> sima: неа
<sima> Блин :(
<XuMuK> skai: ку
<_Xion_> ахаха
<_Xion_> makemeack, бьюсь об заклад у тебя на почте этот же пароль)
<_Xion_> а хотя его мб уже сменили)
<artus> _Xion_: не этот)
<_Xion_> xD
<rickdelscorzo> ))
<rickdelscorzo> вспомнилось)
<rickdelscorzo> Коннект: Слушай, мож мы родственники?
<rickdelscorzo> ALEXA: думаешь???
<rickdelscorzo> Коннект: Ну, может дальние. Какая девичья фамилия была у твоей матери?
<rickdelscorzo> ALEXA: *енко
<rickdelscorzo> Коннект: О, у тебя 8 новых писем )
<rickdelscorzo> ALEXA: в смысле???
<artus> гг
<VUbuntu> hi all
<rickdelscorzo> привет
<sima> rickdelscorzo: Баш ^_^
<sima> Как получить разбан на linuxtalks?
<rickdelscorzo> sima, он родимый)
<artus> никак
<masashama> Приветик пынгвыны
<sima> rickdelscorzo: :)))
<sima> Как никак? 0_o
<rickdelscorzo> привет
<sima> masashama: Привет пфнгвын
<masashama> желаем мне дружно удачи я ща debian мутить начну на винт
<sima> удачи :)
<masashama> =)
<rickdelscorzo> а дебиан намного сложней усваивается чем убунту?)
<masashama> есть такое
<|rapidsp|> он ваще не усваивается
<rickdelscorzo> )
<|rapidsp|> так глотай
<masashama> норма ддебиан для мозголомств
<masashama> зато потом в линуксе шарить лучша наченаешь
<masashama> когда мозги поломаешь
<artus> где это тма мозг ломать то?
<masashama> береши и ломаешь систему
<masashama> а потом чинешь
<masashama> =)
<masashama> бубунту ломать лень она хорошо настроена
<rickdelscorzo> а всё затраченное время оплачивается работодателем?) если да, то норм, чё)
<masashama> =)
<rickdelscorzo> кто как английский язык кстати учил? само приходит, или ресурсами какими пользовались?
<masashama> хотел съюз попробовать но что то внутри меня отговорило
<sima> Люди подскажите что-то типо phpED?
<sima> Чтоб интерфейс русский был
<sima> NetBeans не предлагать,их сайте сейчас в ауте :(
<sima> Ура заработал
<masashama> ваша удача не помогла образ крива на диск записалса
<korvin> rickdelscorzo, дебиан -- няшка
<masashama> вот облом
<korvin> и ничего мозголомного
<korvin> они врут
<korvin> =)
<sima> Люююди
<rezorci> Всем привет
<sima> скажите хоть сайт канала linuxtalks
<rezorci> Нужна помощь по mbr
<sima> привет
<rezorci> на переносном диске нужно в mbr загрузчик grub
<rezorci> протупил при установке, надо было через текстовый режим вручную установить
<Offoffoff> sima: debian.pro
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> нене
<inkvizitor68sl> Offoffoff, linuxtalks.ru же
<inkvizitor68sl> sima, за что тебя забанили то и кто?
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: а есть?
<inkvizitor68sl> tcnm
<inkvizitor68sl> есть
<sima> inkvizitor68sl: Забанил бот,ник флуд.
<sima> Нашел кнопку смены ника :-D
<alexandr> привет всем
<rickdelscorzo> привет
<alexandr> народ вот какое дело не могу через терминал skype поставить не знаете как разрешить это?
<sima> привет
<sima> alexandr: А чем центр приложений не нравится?
<alexandr> о точно,забыл я про него
<inkvizitor68sl> sima, маску бана помнишь?
<sima> неа :(
<inkvizitor68sl> заходи
<sima> И в истории,и логах не посмотреть :(
<sima> Спасибо. :))))
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<alexandr> f xthtp wtynh ghbkj;tybq ytn crfqgf
<sima> ^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> сча
<alexandr> а через центр приложений нет скайпа
<sima> alexandr: Скачай с офф-сайта.
<sima> http://www.skype.com/intl/ru/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<sima> Кста спасибо что напомнил
<sima> нуно поставит. :)
<alexandr> нашёл через центр приложений
<masashama> ребята я заметил редкие притормаживания в звуке! это проблема дров, оборудования, или кодека
<alexandr> кто ещё мне подскажет как все кодеки поставить на убунту?
<alexandr> ну и дрова заодно
<VUbuntu> alexandr: включи музу или видео и прога сама у тебя запросит установку кодеков из базы приложений
<alexandr> через центр приложений как сделать это?
<VUbuntu> если они отсутствуют конечно
<VUbuntu> через центр приложений можешь установить адфір здфнук
<masashama> кодеки то есть
<VUbuntu> flash player
<masashama> но вот я заметил такие тормоза только в vlc проигрывателе
<masashama> блин не мне
<masashama> извиняюсь
<masashama> :)
<Yandzee> Привет всем!
<alexandr> привет
<XuMuK> ку
<inkvizitor68sl> sima, вроде разбанили там тебя общими усилиями
<sima> ку
<sima> inkvizitor68sl: Да,да я уже там ^_^
<sima> Спасиб :)
<fffars> всем привет.
<fffars> у меня какой то процесс или ещё чтото качают на всю линию. как посмотреть что использует мой инет?
<korvin> netstat ?
<fffars> от рута?
<fffars> korvin: а как закрыть соединение?
<korvin> эм... убить процесс
<sharikoff> fffars: iptables -A INPUT -j DROP
<sharikoff> и все
 * [koshka] муркнула skai на ухо
<korvin> ну тоже вариант
<sharikoff> korvin:  единственный вариант =)
<[koshka]> korvin, ку
<sima> Кошка,как ты муркнула?)
<Yandzee> Где можно достать оригинал macosx snow leopard?
<sharikoff> Yandzee: скачать с торентов
<sharikoff> 6 гигов примерно
<skai> [koshka]: ыпч
<Yandzee> нашел
<sharikoff> тока на двухслойник
<sharikoff> =)
<Yandzee> Кто нибудь запускал в виртуалке?
<sharikoff> только под вмваре
<sharikoff> остальные проги не заточены
<sharikoff> типа виртуалбокса и тд
<Yandzee> а как же virtualbox 3.2?
<inkvizitor68sl> как конфиг граба исправить?
<sharikoff> а никак походу
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: =)
<inkvizitor68sl> нене гуй был
<[koshka]> sima, просто )
<[koshka]> привет,Инки
<sima> Ye crf;b ^^)[koshka]:
<artus> [koshka]: куку
<sima> [koshka]: Ну скажи :)
<korvin> inkvizitor68sl, который grub.cfg ?
<masashama> ребята
<[koshka]> artus, привет )
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<sima> [koshka]: ну скажиии ^_^
<[koshka]> Скай, че с глазами? :D
<sima> плз :)
<korvin> inkvizitor68sl, sudo update-grub2
<o_0> inkvizitor68sl: ты серьезно спросил?
<[koshka]> sima, не скажу )
<masashama> а как сделать так что бы я допустим открыл жесткий диск и он неотображалса на рабочем столе
<masashama> потом
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще то да
<korvin> inkvizitor68sl, он же генерируемый
<masashama> гном если чо у меня
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня впервые grub2
 * o_0 
<korvin> не правь его руками
<inkvizitor68sl> как его сволочь править
<san4o|2> inkvizitor68sl: до первого обновления груба исправишь
<inkvizitor68sl> korvin, прочитал уже)
<o_0> inkvizitor68sl: ну бывает:)что тебе в нем изменить?
<[koshka]> o_0, бе бе бе
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: гуй какой то был вроде ба
<o_0> update-grub обновляет груб по настройкам в /etc/default/grub
<korvin> inkvizitor68sl, startup-manager
<korvin> это гуй
<korvin> ну как-то так
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: ты прикалываешся чтоль?))
<[koshka]> sima, а зачем  говорить? ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<o_0> inkvizitor68sl: откатай /etc/default/grub  - половину помешь.дальше после апдейт-груб появляется конфиг /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Yandzee> virtualbox dmg образ прочтет?
<o_0> inkvizitor68sl: до следующего апдейт-груб он не поменяется и можешь его редактировать
<korvin> Yandzee, нет
<o_0> inkvizitor68sl: так понятно?
<o_0> korvin:
<o_0> [koshka]:
<o_0> то есть:)
<[koshka]> что такое ?
<o_0> [koshka]: где?
<[koshka]> спина болит (
<[koshka]> вот тут!
<SergeyIT> o_0, чего это с тобой случилось
 * sima понял как сделать как сделал [koshka]  ^_^
<o_0> [koshka]: дык.скалиоз может, но я не знаю:)тут врача надо
<SergeyIT> ?
<sima> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> startup-manager в каком PPA ?
<o_0> SergeyIT: ты о чем?
<[koshka]> sima, я она )
<o_0> inkvizitor68sl: да ты руками
<SergeyIT> o_0, о o_O
<sima> [koshka]: я понял :)
<korvin> inkvizitor68sl, он фроде в офрепе
<korvin> inkvizitor68sl, попробуй не через дефис
<[koshka]> sima, ты что ли имел ввиду как от третьего лица писать ?
<sima> Ну да :)))
<korvin> ну без дефиса в смысле
<korvin> слитно
<[koshka]> o_0, да не.. просто нерв защимила..
<[koshka]> надо вправить терь на место
<sima> А тут кто-то Qutim юзает?
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, а что, нельзя?
<sima> Для ирки?
<inkvizitor68sl> вот блин спросишь мелочь какую нибудь
<[koshka]> sima, так сразу надо было сказать )
<[koshka]> я бы написала )
<korvin> sima, извращенцы
<sima> [koshka]: Так я так и сказал :)
<sima> korvin: Да ладно... :)
<o_0> inkvizitor68sl: я ж тебе рассказал как настраивать груб2
<[koshka]> я weechat  юзаю с убунты
<sima> [koshka]: А я отдельного ставить не хочу
<[koshka]> o_0, не любишь ты меня сволочь! :D
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl: да не, можно)) просто странненько))
<sima> Но кутим тупит когда несколько вкладок открываю :(
<korvin> sima, терпи, извращенец
<SergeyIT> [koshka]  и чего хвастаться вичатом ?
<[koshka]> ну он мне нравится )
<[koshka]> только вот тут хчат :( я его терпеть не могу
<[koshka]> но подходящего ниче нет(
<sima> korvin: Терплю.. :(
<SergeyIT> [koshka], неправильный ответ - программа либо работает, либо нет )
 * [koshka] укусила Ская за ухо
<SergeyIT> [koshka], тае вот почему у него уши разные  о и О
 * sima сейча будет извращятся с Empathy
<o_0> [koshka]: а ская нет:))
<korvin> sima, еще хуже
<sima> По моему Empathy убождество
 * sima нжу понял :(
<sima> уже*
<sima> Посоветуйте что-то типа Кутима?
<SergeyIT> пиджин
<sima> Неее
<sima> Только не его
<SergeyIT> а это дискриминация!
 * sima Ещё не забыл проблемы с кодировками в пиджине.
<kotobasis> Kopete
<SergeyIT> никаких проблем
<sima> Копете - УГ
<kotobasis> SIM
<sima> там Ирка нет :(
<korvin> gajim -- наше фсьо
<kotobasis> там только жаббер а так да
<sima> АА
<sima> дык мне жабеер никчему :)
<sima> Ладно,по отдельности будет наверно лучше
<sima> Посоветуйте что-то для ирки
<sima> мирки
<alexandr> какой архиватор посоветуйте с вайном?
<korvin> что?
<sima> WinRAR
<o_0> sima: нет проблем в пиджине.ниасили сменить кодировку любимой асечки?
<sima> Может и ниасилил
<sima> но для каждого контакта кодировки разные ставить - увольте...
<korvin> для ирки ничего лучше вичата и иксчата не придумали
<alexandr> сима мне нужен архиватор не винрар,а для убунту
<sima> А что лучше,Хчат,или Вичат? ^_^
<o_0> sima: дык ну сочувствую.но это ж проблема кривизны твоих рук то, что ты не осилил в настройках учетной записи поменять кодировку для своей учетки
<sima> unrar
<korvin> alexandr, а вайн-то тут при чем?
<o_0> sima: для каждого - это извращение.достаточно для своего юина
<sima> o_0? fuf
<SergeyIT> sima, в пидгине кодировки можно через запятую прописывать
<sima> ага
<sima> юлин
<alexandr> для убунту как называется архиватор?
<sima> с одними нормально символы
<ZeVoluciON> бубунтузип
<korvin> alexandr, много их
<sima> с другими кракозябры
<korvin> alexandr, tar например
<sima> unrar доставь
<alexandr> давай какой нить хоть скажи
<o_0> alexandr: tar же.в комплекте с xz, bzip2,gzip или чем хочешь
<korvin> еще p7zip
<korvin> lzma
<o_0> korvin: лзма рип.xz ему на смену пришел
<korvin> o_O'
<korvin> ну ладно
<[koshka]> o_0, все есть...
<o_0> [koshka]: лзма переименовали в xz.то что есть под названием лзма - это рип и название метода, а не архиватора
<[koshka]> o_0, вредина ><
<[koshka]> Корвин ушел =)))
<[koshka]> ты промазал)
<sima007> хахах
<sima007> Жесть :)
<sima> Cfv c cj,jq ^В
<sima> Cfv c cj,jq ^-В
<sima007> апрол
<sima> Сам с собой ппц
<o_0> [koshka]: это я тебе говорил:)тыж сказала, что все есть
<Infra_HDC> всемдв
<[koshka]> ой Скай,Скай)))
<[koshka]> вредина ><
<sima007> K.lb?f tcnm lkz {xfnf xnj, ybr dcnfdkzkcz ghb yf;fnbb&
<sima007> Народ,а есть что-то для Xchat-a чтоб при клике на ник он вставлялся?
<sima007> Как Empathy?
<sima007> Gjxtve z gjrbyek&
<sima007> Почему я покинул?
<sima007> Я тут :)
<sima007> Люди,а кто для жаббера мне что-то советовал?
<SergeyIT> (07:15:22 PM) korvi: gajim -- наше фсьо
<inkvizitor68sl> уфф
<inkvizitor68sl> меня пугают размеры этого экрана
<o_0> inkvizitor68sl: че как?
<SergeyIT> какого?
<inkvizitor68sl> м?
<inkvizitor68sl> 13.3
<o_0> inkvizitor68sl: 13 же дюймов
<SergeyIT> это даже много
<inkvizitor68sl> после 10 то
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё и клава непривычная
<o_0> inkvizitor68sl: у меня 13.3".после 17:)и ниче.все равно удобно:)
<o_0> а клава юудто бы обычная у меня.полноразмерные клавиши.все влезает:)
<inkvizitor68sl> ппц
<inkvizitor68sl> только что я потерял свой профиль хрома(
<inkvizitor68sl> 2 года(((
<o_0> inkvizitor68sl: ты не юзал синхро от гугла?
<artus> эм...
<inkvizitor68sl> юзал, но там нет кук паролей и прочего
<SergeyIT> inkvizitor68sl, иногда полезно начинать жизнь заново )
<inkvizitor68sl> дада
<o_0> это да.там есть тока дополнения, автозаполнение форм, закладки, темы, настройки, приложения
<inkvizitor68sl> тока как жеж я вспомню где я ченр леоао
<inkvizitor68sl> делал
<o_0> он помнить хотябы логины, что я вводил.а пароли свои я знаю
<artus> да... бекапы рулять )
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: дык гугла умеет же пароли и куки синкать вроде
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<o_0> artus: не.тока логины можно.ну и если ты опенайди от гугла юзаешь - там где юзаешь запомнит
<artus> вот в этом плане ff профиль которого живет гдето в дропбоксе аль подобное хорооошое подспорье )
<inkvizitor68sl> You now have 3.75 GB on Dropbox!
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<artus> 6ть гигофф)))
<inkvizitor68sl> хад
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: 30ть минут времени и у тя 10ть гигофф)))
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, каг?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: http://truewaytags.blogspot.com/2010/05/dropbox.html
<Odigem1> Ку
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
 * Odigem1 в ауте
 * Odigem1 нашол такое . . .
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: падайдеть? ))
<inkvizitor68sl> фз
<artus> ну оно работаеть)
<Odigem1> Пример команды для добавления в cron: /usr/bin/lynx --dump http://domen/cron.php > /dev/null
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> core i3 ради того, чтобы браузер не тормозил
<Odigem1> Никто нешарит крон???
<SergeyIT> Odigem1, man crontab, не?
<Odigem1> Прачитай че йа написал
<Odigem1> На хосте комта нашол
<SergeyIT> Odigem1, это здесь уже было
<DarkStar_> всем привет,у кого нибудь есть опыт руссификации drupal-6.19?
<Odigem1> А ман крон негде (((
<DarkStar_> у меня проблема при импорте файла руссификации
<Odigem1> Аткуда? :D
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, не помнишь где в хомяке лежат конфиги гаджима?
<DarkStar_> warning: move_uploaded_file() [function.move-uploaded-file]: Unable to access sites/default/files/tmp/drupal-6.16-ru.po in /home/fe/public_html/linux.am/includes/file.inc on line 615.
<DarkStar_> File upload error. Could not move uploaded file.
<DarkStar_> File to import not found.
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: ~/.config/ ?
<inkvizitor68sl>  а логи?
<Odigem1> Как крону скормить php -f script.php ?
<alexandr> кто нить подскажет мне,короче дело такое вайн не открывает виндосовскую прогу что делать с ней?
<sima> выбросить
<Odigem1> Забить!
<artus> ну там же по идее
<alexandr> изчерпывающий ответ
<Odigem1> Как крону скормить php -f script.php ? Скажите каму невпадло
<alexandr> выброси её
<edgbla> alexandr: а что пишет?
<alexandr> ошибка
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, пусто
<artus> и нима папки гаджим?
<artus> а find gajim ~/ |grep gajim че грит?
<inkvizitor68sl> есть, но логов в ней нет
<inkvizitor68sl> о
<Odigem1> Ауу
<Odigem1> Лень всем да
<Odigem1> Йа фигею лень 3 слова написать
<edgbla> иди на фиг
<inkvizitor68sl> 243 метра логов
<edgbla> ))
<artus> фигасе
<Odigem1> Само иди
<SergeyIT> Odigem1, man 5 crontab (3 слова)
<Odigem1> НЕГДЕ!!!
<Odigem1> На телефоне нед линупса
<SergeyIT> Odigem1, поверни диск номеронабиратели до цифры 5 и произнеси ман кронтаб
<Odigem1> Мда
<Odigem1> Несмешно
<edgbla> можно сначала ман гугль
<inkvizitor68sl> ыыы
<inkvizitor68sl> мой jabber Ростер нагибает даже core i3!
<artus> ыы
<Odigem1> Блин с телефона читать ман???
<o_0> artus: тебе везет.а у мну инет через мак аутентификация идет.если я дам тее мою. рефку - ты наделаешь мне нмого много гигов?:)
<Odigem1> Дайте хоть эту 5ю строчку уже
<artus> o_0: эм... отсыпь)
 * [koshka] укусила Ская за ухо
<o_0> @voice edgbla
<o_0> artus: я про дропбокс
<edgbla> o_0: чего тебе?
<Odigem1> Дайте пятую строку
<artus> o_0: а самому не ?
<artus> ))
<o_0> artus: я ж казал:)инет пров дает по мак адресу.сменив мак - я теряю инет
<o_0> edgbla: не можешь помочь - молчи.но уж никак не посылай просителя
<inkvizitor68sl> o_0, виртуалку создай и занать её
<o_0> !rules | edgbla
<ubuntuhelp> edgbla: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc а так же http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<artus> Odigem1:  cron [-f] [-l] [-L loglevel]
<artus> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> эх
<edgbla> o_0: а чего он клянчит уже полчаса, раз никто не помогает тоже мог бы замолчать))
<inkvizitor68sl> без тайлинга неудобно
<Odigem1> Это походу не то (((
<Odigem1> Мне нада все это втулить в директадмине
<o_0> inkvizitor68sl: то есть если к примеру инет поднимается на другом ноуте по вайфай - эта инструкиця подействует?если меняь мак?
<artus> o_0: а причем тут мак прова? а в вертуалко слабо занатить?
<Odigem1> Там все нетак мать его
<rickdelscorzo> посоветуйте пожалуйста контекстный переводчик - аналог translateit в win
<o_0> artus: я раньше не задумывался какой мак виден в глобале, если идешь к примеру с роутера
<o_0> artus: виден глобалу роутеровский или мой?
<artus> o_0: виртуалки)
<o_0> artus: дык.у мну не виртуалка.у мну ноут подрубленный к другому по вифи.это пойдет?
<jah-man> а что лучше intel gma 3150 или intel gma 950?
<artus> пойдет
<artus> jah-man: лутше nvidia gts 8600 )
<o_0> artus: окей.попробую.хром с инкогнито.мак в консоли менять.и дальше.тока забекапить старую дропбокс конфигу
<artus> o_0: да ниче там ненадо бекапить
<inkvizitor68sl> jah-man, nvidia 310m
<artus> ты старуюю вообще не трогаеш
<o_0> artus: ненене.там важные документы.так что я лучше бекапну
<jah-man> artus, если бы я включил оную в список вариантов, твой ответ был бы корректным, но я спросил про 2 конкретные образца: какой из представленых лучше?
<sima> K.lb?f rfr jnrk.xbnm rfgc&
<sima> Люди,а как отключить капс?
<SergeyIT> jah-man, видимо та, которая работает (не угадал?)
<artus> o_0: эм... ты ее вообще никаким боком не трогаеш...
<o_0> artus: я в суботу уже выстрелил себе в ногу.теперь бекапы бекаы и только бекапы:)
<SergeyIT> jah-man, на моем нетбуке 3150 вроде, работает
<artus> гг
<SergeyIT> o_0, выстрелил в ногу, а проблемы с головой?
<o_0> SergeyIT: образное вырадение.полуркай по фразе прострелить себе ногу
<jah-man> SergeyIT, да я просто нетбук выбираю..есть два с примерно одинаковой стоимостью но разными чипсетами.
<SergeyIT> jah-man, поищи по форуму, там тема и ссылки на ресурсы по ноутам
<jah-man> SergeyIT, ладушки, ушел лопатить интернет.
<inkvizitor68sl> тыкс
<inkvizitor68sl> вроде почти что всё
<Odigem1> Он: Do you wanna fuck me? Она: O_o Where are you from? Он: German))) Она: We fucked you at 45)))
<Newb1e> Хех, захожу на канал, а тут юмор
<Newb1e> Более того, боян
<Newb1e> Добрый вечер
<[koshka]> ы
<[koshka]> привет
<Newb1e> Вопрос такой
<Odigem1> Др
<Odigem1> Где я?
<Newb1e> Сейчас буду переустанавливать окна
<inkvizitor68sl> @topic
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu russian help - official IRC channel | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Используйте торренты!  -  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt | Бот-помощник: /msg ubuntuhelp !help | Stable:Ubuntu 10.10
<SergeyIT> Newb1e, одумайся
<Newb1e> слышал, что после этого возникают какие то проблемы с грабом
<inkvizitor68sl> а зачем*
<inkvizitor68sl> * ?
<Newb1e> У ребёнка игра не идёт под вайном
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: ну если учесть что он под вуби их ставил.. да еще на ntfs ))
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<Newb1e> Так вот
<inkvizitor68sl> Newb1e, чего за игра?
<Newb1e> Aion
<inkvizitor68sl> уй
<inkvizitor68sl> ребенка?
<Newb1e> Наебался уже жутко
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Newb1e
<SergeyIT> Newb1e, если вин на отдельном диске вместе с мбр, то без проблем
<inkvizitor68sl> ребенка????????
<Newb1e> Ну да, 13 лет
<Odigem1> >что-то гугль по запросу "businassman" всякую чушь выдает...<а что должен? >про бизнесменов что-нибудь <так ты и ищи про  бизнесменов, а не про человека-с-автобусом-в-заднице!
<Newb1e> А что не так?
<Newb1e> SergeyIT, поподробней
<rickdelscorzo> нельзя детей к мморпг с 13ти лет приучать,имхо)
<artus> Odigem1: харош флудить
<Newb1e> Как определить расположение мбр
<Odigem1> Йа не флужу
<Newb1e> Но мешаешь здорово, хех
<Newb1e> rickdelscorzo была сильная истерика, когда я прекратил финансирование игры на официальном сервере варкрафт
<Odigem1> У вас экран 2х2 ?
<SergeyIT> Newb1e, отключаешь все диски, кроме того где винда и ставишь винду
<skai> artus: не.макадреса восстанавливаются после реконекта.на том ноуте настроена фильтрация по маку.проще тебя попросить помочь:)
<inkvizitor68sl> не давайте айон 13 летнему
<artus> skai: это мне наадо найти болваанку с бубунтой ) ато ниодного образа под рукой ... лана.. найду маякну
<inkvizitor68sl> говорю это вам как 13 летний вовер в свое время
<inkvizitor68sl> а ныне..
<inkvizitor68sl> ну не наважно
<Newb1e> SergeyIT, как?
<skai> artus: годно:)одобряю:)ты тупо слитаз качни:)30 метров
<artus> skai: тама иксы желательно)
<artus> чтобы тыцять в менбшечку )
<Newb1e> inkvizitor68sl почему 13 лет нельзя айон?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: как старпер, который тащится от игр типа майт энд мейджика и прочего старья я говорю - аион не нужен
<rickdelscorzo> кстати айон под вайном сильвер статус имеет, работают все серва кроме фроста,как я понял
<rickdelscorzo> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=9541
<skai> artus: дык есть же.
<skai> artus: обычный легкил ливсиди.с опенкоробком
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, ну ды
<artus> эм... skai ану сцыль
<inkvizitor68sl> я тоже ао аркануму и сакреду тащусь
<shaurma> Всем привет!
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: надыть как нить будеть толпу собрать в арканум по сетке то пострулять )
<inkvizitor68sl> о ужас)
<inkvizitor68sl> с 1го !
<inkvizitor68sl> тогда
<Odigem1> Извините, Вы не можете  использовать указанный пароль. Такой пароль уже использует пользователь Misha. Пожалуйста, придумайте другой пароль.
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня чаров нет
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: у мну тоже)
<Newb1e> Odigem1 улыбнуло
<skai> https://www.dropbox.com/referrals/NTE1NzkwMzAzOQ?src=global0
<skai> artus:
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее у меня в аркануме в сингле были вроде
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, о, да... у тебя есть что попеарить в adwords ?
<inkvizitor68sl> а хотя пофиг
<inkvizitor68sl> ьак прилут
<inkvizitor68sl> так придут
<skai> Odigem1: бойан же
<shaurma> подскажите не запускаеться приложение под wine выдает ошибку The file '/media/D694D7AB94D78BFD/программы/текст/MiCROSOFT.OFFiCE.2003.WITH.SERViCE.PACK.3.PROPER.RUSSiAN.VL-NHT/ru_office_2003_pro_with_sp3_and_updates_vl/autorun.exe' is not marked as executable. че длать?
<Odigem1> Это с топа хД
<artus> skai: эть твоя рефералка?
<Odigem1> Шампунь в баню!
<MaLoY777> Здорова педики
<skai> artus: она родная
<inkvizitor68sl> shaurma, не ставить МОС 2к3
<inkvizitor68sl> МСО*
<skai> artus: всего 21 раз - и у меня 8гб:)
<shaurma> inkvizitor68sl спс!
<artus> @kban --user MaLoY777 6000 проспись
<skai> [koshka]: :)
<inkvizitor68sl> а на самом деле скачай portable версию
<inkvizitor68sl> даже ФШ портабл работает
<WebWin> привет всем еще раз
<skai> @mode +b *!*@m90-140-20-224.cust.tele2.ru*
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<WebWin> подскажите лучший по вашему мнению фреймворк для вёрстки
<[koshka]> skai, ась?
<skai> artus: так лучше:)
<inkvizitor68sl> WebWin, смотри на itmages.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> в футере
<skai> [koshka]: дык:)я закончил мучить третьих героев и снова тут60
<[koshka]> ааа..) за мной соскучился?
<[koshka]> хотя это врядли
<inkvizitor68sl> что то wifi медленно
<inkvizitor68sl> работает
<san4o|2> shaurma: если есть желание поизвращатся с виндовым офисом то запускай сразу setup.exe или  pro11.exe а не авторан менюшки
<inkvizitor68sl> лиьо сервер скайпа
<artus> skai: дык динамика вроде
<artus> skai: у мну лааагиии (((
<skai> artus: ну тады можно было бы еще замаскировать айпишник, но тогда все телетушники не попадут:)
<[koshka]> вот даже не ответил )
<artus> skai: а их много? ))
<skai> artus: а судя по юзеру - он зарегал тока выпукнуть:)чую это ктото, кто сидит на канале решил с мобилы выйти и пукнуть
<artus> skai: ))
<skai> [koshka]: я один.вас много:0всем не отвечу:)
<shaurma> да мне акес нужен но он пока ничего запускать не хочет(((
<Bezoomie> Привет всем
<Bezoomie> Сейчас столкнулся с такой проблемой
<skai> !ask | Bezoomie
<ubuntuhelp> Bezoomie: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<[koshka]> skai, вот так всегда :(
<skai> !q | Bezoomie
<ubuntuhelp> Bezoomie: Читать срочно! http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=49904.msg365931#msg365931 и http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/smart_question/
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell [koshka] about skai
<ubuntuhelp> [koshka], please see my private message
<Bezoomie> Купил монитор 18.5 дюймов , Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory  запускаю а он пишет мне ( Монитор ) Вне диапазона, кто знает решение
<Bezoomie> ??
<[koshka]> ну это  я знаю
<[koshka]> ты мне уже говорил 100500 раз
<[koshka]> но я все равно не верю) ты просто вредный )
<skai> Bezoomie: частота обновления не поддерживатся монитором для данного разрешения.возможно вместе с разрешением.либо чини хорг(если он глючный)либо смени разрещение в конфиге игры
<Bezoomie> Блин там что то с разрешением так как на старом играл , но тот не широкоформатный был
<Bezoomie> а где там в конфиге менять?
<skai> [koshka]: я злой с трашный серый глаз
<o_0> Bezoomie: ну хз.ты играешь.ты знаешь
<Bezoomie> еслиб знал не спросил ))
<[koshka]> в каком месте страшный? :D
<o_0> [koshka]: а ты посмотри.глаза разные
<[koshka]> ))
<Bezoomie> а в какой папке искать ?  игру, которая устанавливается по умолчанию
<[koshka]> o_0, :P
<inkvizitor68sl> инетерсно а конфиг гном терминала портабелен или нет..
<artus> а че не?
<Bezoomie> Помогите наити конфиг игры , просто не представляю как искать
<o_0> artus: ты не отвлекайся:)
<artus> Bezoomie: find
<[koshka]> все! завтра уезжать)
<Bezoomie> Спс Артус , а как теперь понять в конфиге разрешение экрана
<artus> Bezoomie: ну написать туда )
<Bezoomie> seta r_customheight "1024"
<Bezoomie> seta r_customwidth "1600"
<Bezoomie> это?
<inkvizitor68sl> @ping
<ubuntuhelp> pong
<inkvizitor68sl> задолбал билайн .<
<inkvizitor68sl> ><
<o_0> inkvizitor68sl: большой или малый?
<inkvizitor68sl> j,kf
<inkvizitor68sl> оба
<artus> че нить )
<artus> угу
<sima> Народ,подскажитё чё с трансмишном?
<o_0> inkvizitor68sl: и правильно:)мегяфон круче:)
<o_0> sima: он качает торренты
<sima> Эта сволочь не может убунту докачать до конца :(
<sima> o_0 я знаю.
<sima> Уже ~ 10 минут на 99.99% качает. :(
<o_0> http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=RU&v=Jx3pdWBlZ34
<inkvizitor68sl> жесть
<inkvizitor68sl> оптья
<o_0> sima: сиды виноваты.остался один пир например с которого ты качаешь(ну осталась одна часть от него только) а у него скорость низкая.так всегда на последних бывает
<sima> 33 из 60 подкл. узлов
<sima> 99.99% осталось 1 сек,3сек,4сек,2сек,и т.д.
 * [koshka] укусила Ская
<sima> Главное пожаловатся... :)
<sima> Докачал
<o_0> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxUXulxE5o0&feature=player_embedded
 * sima наконецто запишет Ubuntu х64 ^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> @ping
<ubuntuhelp> pong
<o_0> [koshka]: я хочу самсунг нексус с
<[koshka]> а я ниче не хочу
<[koshka]> :(
<[koshka]> o_0, чего спать не идешь?
<Bezoomie> блин не догоняю как прописать в конфиге разрешение экрана, может поможет кто ?
<jlewka> млин, в компе играет музыка из чего понять не могу=
<jlewka> \
<jlewka> точнее, я уже наждеюсь что она играет...
<rickdelscorzo> залей куда нить, мб кто слышал и знат)
<rickdelscorzo> *знает
<jlewka> епт, это играл устаночщтик винды в виртуалке, п-ц чуть с ума меня не свел..
<jlewka> эх... щас полечу)
<Bezoomie> xorg.conf  находиться там -> Система-параметры-Монитор , правильно я думаю ???
 * sima уходит ставить Ubuntu x64, /me скоро вернётся. ^_^
<Bezoomie> xorg.conf  находиться там -> Система-параметры-Монитор , правильно я думаю ???
<artus> нет
<artus> он нахотится /etc/X11/
<artus> но вообще его там уже тоже нет)
<xoma> кто Ragnarok Online pfgecrfk gjl dfqyjv&
<xoma> запускал* под* вайном*
<Bezoomie> /etc/X11/
<Bezoomie> bash: /etc/X11/: является директорией
<artus> xoma: ты и у тебя ничего не получилось, я правельно мыслю? )
<xoma> почти
<artus> Bezoomie: ls /etc/X11/
<xoma> запустил и даже законектился к серву
<xoma> но вот с чатом бида там
<Bezoomie> Артус и как теперь тут менять разрешение ??
<xoma> вов-линейка пускаются, а ро, где даже персонажи спрайтовые-нифига..
<artus> Bezoomie: а он там есть?
<Bezoomie>  ls /etc/X11/
<Bezoomie> app-defaults             rgb.txt  xorg.conf   Xsession
<Bezoomie> cursors                  X        Xreset      Xsession.d
<Bezoomie> default-display-manager  xinit    Xreset.d    Xsession.options
<Bezoomie> fonts                    xkb      Xresources  Xwrapper.config
<Bezoomie> den@den-System-Product-Name:~$
<artus> Bezoomie: gtf
<Bezoomie> а дальше?
<artus> а дальше начинаем думать
<xoma> в чём проблема-то? у мя вродь похожий косяк был..
<Bezoomie> у меня разрешение 1368 *768
<artus> ии
<xoma> а надо?
<Bezoomie> игру включаю , черный экран и надпись в не диапазона
<artus> а причем тут игра к ксоргу?
<xoma> нативную или под вайном?
<Bezoomie> говорят когда старый моник стоял , там 100 гц было , а сейчас 75 , на старом мониторе играл нормально
<xoma> герцовку так то тоже можно сменить... во всяком случае в виндах-точно
<xoma> а у линупса возможности-шикарные. так что тут тоже можно)
<shaurma> люди помогите!!! запускаю Access под  wine все норм! открываю фаил вылетает с ошибкой!!! мож кто знает как траблу устранить а то мне скоро базу преподу сдавать!!!
<Bezoomie> xorg.conf править руками, ограничив там макс разрешение и рефреш, что  игра не могла выше выставлять (как сейчас у тебя остались настройки от  элт, что мог и 100гц, а жки типово не выше 75)
<Bezoomie> ответ с форума и заморозили
<artus> shaurma: юзай в виртуалке
<artus> Bezoomie: gtf 1368 768 75
<shaurma> долго((( а можно какнит в оо переконвертить и обратно?
<Bezoomie> спасибо ща попробую
<xoma> м... поставь 1366 768 75
<xoma> 1368-вроде не является стандартным разрешением)
<Bezoomie> является
<xoma> если метод артуса не поможет-пробуй мой)
<Bezoomie> Сейчас приду и отпишу ,  Собаку гулять надо блин ))
<artus> Bezoomie: тама тебе будет вывод со строчкой моделайн.. который надо в ксорг всунуть.. куда точно я не помню ) ну и перезапустить иксы )
<Bezoomie> 1368x768 pixels ViewSonic
<xoma> вообще самое простое решение-дрова от производителя качнуть..
<Bezoomie> Ult nfvf&
<Bezoomie> Где тама?
<Bezoomie> От видюхи ?  xoma:
<xoma> да
<Bezoomie> поможет?
<Bezoomie> Ток причем тут видюха?
<xoma> а от чьих дров по твоему моник зависит?
<Bezoomie> хммм
<xoma> провод в видеокарту втыкаеццо хД
<Bezoomie> прав
<xoma> а второй-в розетку)
<xoma> и разрешение таки выставь на 1366х768
<xoma> у тя видеокарта какая?
<Bezoomie> GeForce 7600 GS
<xoma> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<artus> а чем те nvidia-settings не угодил?
<xoma> и иксы перегрузи
<Bezoomie> ОМГ я запутался
<Bezoomie> Кто нить один
<xoma> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Bezoomie> , что делать то?
<xoma> tckb t cnfdbk hjlyst lhjdf
<xoma> если не ставил дрова родные-команду пиши енту
<Bezoomie> сама система ставила
<Bezoomie> писать команду?
<xoma> с родными пошустрее работать всё будет
<xoma> да-да
<xoma> система ставит проприетарные. они кагбэ-вариант, но родные лучше
<Bezoomie> Уже установлена самая новая версия nvidia-current
<xoma> ага.. тогда ищи nvidia x server settings
<Bezoomie> ??
<xoma> d ghbkj;tybz[ e ct,z
<xoma> в приложениях у себя
<artus> алее.... nvidia-settings запусти
<artus> если нету то поставь
<Bezoomie> Потом Дисплей конфигурейшен так?
<xoma> ага
<Bezoomie> Ресолюшен - Авто стоит
<artus> ну выстави вручную
<artus> и да ... запускать его надо было от рута )
<artus> ато не сохранит настройки)
<Bezoomie> как
<xoma> sudo nvidia-settings
<rickdelscorzo> кстати, можно как нить в наутилусе добавить в контекстную менбшку по файлу «открыть от рута»?
<rickdelscorzo> менюшку*
<xoma> мне знать бы ещё что такое наутилус...
<Bezoomie> не сохраняет почемуто
<rickdelscorzo> файл менеджер
<rickdelscorzo> гномский
<xoma> он писал что-то про то что нужно "restart x server"?
<Bezoomie> хз
<Bezoomie> я просто заного вошел а там сново Авто
<artus> @voice Bezoomie
<o_0> artus: ты дропбокс то мучить будешь?
<o_0> [koshka]: дада?
<Bezoomie> Separate  X screen
<artus> o_0: буду
<hookah_> artus: ку
<artus> hookah_: q
<xoma> тады попробуй sudo service gdm stop и  потом из консоли sudo service gdm start
<xoma> я когда меня из иксов в первый раз по совету чьему-то кикнуло испугался и комп рестартнул)
<inkvizitor68sl> расскажите ка мне как перенести конфиг gnome-terminal ><
<Bezoomie> Хома , что теперь писать после стопа
<xoma> ну ты его стопнул, потом запустил-пробуй ща менять настройки
<Bezoomie>  как запустить?
<xoma> ну ты ж с ирки сидишь? знач запустил уже)
<Bezoomie> аа
<Bezoomie> просто я не писал ничего
<xoma> а. стоп, потом старт)
<Bezoomie> стоп писал перегрузило систему, ща ток загрузился
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal/
<Bezoomie> настроики сохранены на мое разрешение )))
<inkvizitor68sl> а блин
<inkvizitor68sl> точно же
<inkvizitor68sl> .gconf
<xoma> тады норм. лезь терь в настройки видео
<artus> :)
<Bezoomie> мож игру попробывать запустить?
<xoma> ye ghj,eq)
<xoma> ну пробуй)
<Bezoomie> ща отпишусь тогда
<Bezoomie> Короче Звук есть а Изображения нет, и пишит Сново ВНе диапазона
<xoma> разрешение 1366х768 выставь.
<xoma> или больше. выбери там в настройках видео
<artus> Bezoomie: ты того... в конфиге выбрал разрешение и частоту? или автоматом оставил?
<xoma> но не 1368х768
<Bezoomie> я руками встави 1368 *768 *60
<xoma> верни то, что там было до того как поломал и поставь 1366х768
<Bezoomie> не так ?
<xoma> как капсом цифры писать-я хз)
<xoma> ТЫЩА ТРИСТА ШИСЯТ ШЕСТЬ на 768. вот
<Bezoomie> напишите команду как из консоли вызвать
<artus> @voice xoma
<xoma> эт что?)
<Bezoomie> Артус как вызвать из консоли настроики экрана
<xoma> nvidia-settings же. нет?
<Bezoomie> да
<artus> ток sudo не забывай
<Bezoomie> sudo nvidia-settings так?
<artus> угу
<xoma> вот что может от линукса оттолкнуть-так это консоль.. там инглиш чуть знать надо...
<artus> как по мне она удобна) даааже очень)
<artus> а инглиш вообще полезно бы знать)
<xoma> не то что буржуйский msconfig хД
<Bezoomie> Хома, он не дает ставить 1366
<xoma> о_0 как так?
<Bezoomie> 1360 можно
<artus> Bezoomie: выбирай то что дает
<xoma> во
<xoma> его бери. тоже среди стандартных разрешений есть
<xoma> 1360х768
<Bezoomie> Он предложил авто фикс , я нажал и потвердил , что дальше?
<xoma> ну разрешение ща какое стоит у тя теперь?
<Bezoomie1> ctqxfc 1360
<Bezoomie1> сейчас 1360
<xoma> пускай игрулю)
<Bezoomie1> запускаю игру?
<Bezoomie1> ок
<artus> нетнетнет.. не запускай )))
<hookah_> и вообще удали ее и не устанавливай )
<inkvizitor68sl> короче не перенесся конфиг от терминала
<inkvizitor68sl> лан
<inkvizitor68sl> быстрее сам настроил
<artus> че так?
<inkvizitor68sl> фик нает
<Bezoomie> не помогло
<Bezoomie> может игру переустановить?
<xoma> хм.. а на что теперь ругается?
<Bezoomie> там видимо старые настроики остались
<Bezoomie> Сново Вне диапазон
<xoma> герцовку обратно поставь
<[v-8]_jupiter> Куку
<Bezoomie> 100?
<xoma> ага.
<Bezoomie> ща
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Bezoomie> А еще вопрос можно как нить выити из игры , а то я же не вижу эксит приходится перегружать систему
<xoma> о_0
<xoma> из под чего запускаешь-то?
<[v-8]_jupiter> А есть здесь те кто в мастерхосте работает?
<Bezoomie> просто
<xoma> альт+ф4, ctrl+esc должны помочь
<Bezoomie> короче могу авто токо ставить или 60
<Bezoomie> ставлю авто?
<xoma> файлик поправь тот...
<Bezoomie> Хома как?
<xoma> он видимо у тя значения из него читает, а писать-не пишет..
<xoma> я хз) у меня кде)
<xoma> и конфиг несколько не там и не так называется..
<Bezoomie> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bezoomie> так наверное?
<xoma> вроде да.
<Bezoomie> отказано в доступе с консоли
<xoma> что за игруля хоть?
<xoma> тогда sudo lj,fdm gthtl rjvfyljq
<Bezoomie> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bezoomie> Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
<xoma> тогда sudo добавь перед командой
<Bezoomie> sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bezoomie> command not found
<xoma> после sudo пробел должен быть
<xoma> sudo-панацея против "отказано в доступе"
<Bezoomie>  не открывает
<Bezoomie> короче он может только авто или 60
<hookah_> sudo gedit пиши
<hookah_> ясен пень он так не откроеца, ты ему не указываешь чем файл открыть
 * andreymal опять решил установить j2me wtk, и опять не устанавливается
<andreymal> Do you agree to the above license terms? [yes or no] yes
<andreymal> Failed to extract JavaVersionTester class
<andreymal> что-то подозрительно тихо
<invision> привет. Подскажите как обновить API  с 7.31.1.1 до 7.31.2.1 версии!?
<invision> Программа NetBeans запрашивает.
<andreymal> ясно, спасибо)
<Bezoomie> не получается с разрешением экрана, может игру переустановить
<Bezoomie> ?
<numberto> Всем привет, я меня блокирует прокси сервак на работе. Не могу ничего установить по apt-get. Кто нить с таким встречался
<numberto> Benzoomie: Можно по подробнее
<numberto> мда, что то тут не густо
<xoma> попробуй налить пива сисадмину, чтоб порты открыл...
<numberto> xoma: можно попробовать прям завтра,   но меня интересует возможно ли с технической стороны
<xoma> если порты закрыты на серваке-хрен ты что сделаешь без пива админу...
<numberto> надеюсь он пиво пьет
<Corsair> :)
<numberto> хотя можно через wget, но удобнее через apt
<Corsair> кто-нибудь обходил ban в локалке, DC?
<numberto> кто нить тут testdisk'oм пользовался
<numberto> я тут вот поставил
<xoma> большинство админов пиво пьют)
<numberto> а он только винду видит - что теперь его надо на флешку писать сначала
<numberto> ?
<xoma> хз.. налей админу ещё пива и научи самбой пользоваться)
<numberto> Вот и я надеюсь что он в меньшенство девственников не входит
<numberto> :D
<xoma> а для начала лучш спросить что именно он пьёт)
<numberto> вот вот, может он конфеты больше любит :D
<xoma> и цветы хДДДДД
<xoma> а борода и свитер-для маскировки хД
<numberto> :D
<numberto> Хотя знаю, он курит много
<numberto> может ему какиенить сигареты дать
<xoma> курит много-тоже для маскировки)
<numberto> такие чтобы прям желание порты пооткрывать появилось
<numberto> :D
<xoma> купи на рынке "из под полы". он те не только порты откроет, но ещё и песенку споёт и с бубном спляшет)
<numberto> :D
<numberto> хотя нет вот кое что нашел
<numberto> http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html
<mooncatz> Есть люди, что шарят в вай-фай дровах на broadcom?
<numberto> mooncatz: пишите поподробнее. И знаюшие найдутся
<mooncatz> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=127469.0
<mooncatz> Там всё очень подробно. Дрова плохо встали на карточку, если вкратце.
<trollina> ребят, нужна помощь срочная
<trollina> толи плазма полетела, толи иксы вообще!
<trollina> сижу из голой консоли
<numberto> mooncatz: щяс помочь не могу, мне уходить пора. Но если волокеш в английском то зоходи в #ubuntu там сейчас 1500 челов. Уверен помогут
<Bezoomie> Сейчас если переустановка не поможет я соиду с ума Хохма , так как играть не во что будет , спасибо за труды с нубом
<trollina> сидел сидел раз упали кеды и все
<trollina> ёклмн
<numberto> какиенить ошибкм?
<trollina> курсор торчит и черный экран
<numberto> рестарт
<trollina> я как раз тюнинговал кеды примочками
<trollina> может чего переставить?
<sharikoff> Stiletto: тут?
<hookah_> trollina: ну я бы посоветовал кеды переставить на гном. хотя догадываюсь что такой вариант не устроит. ну самый простой вариант сейчас - иксы перезагрузить
<trollina> даже kdm не работает
<trollina> не могу в оупенбокс загрузиться
<trollina> обидно ни с того ни с сего
<trollina> плазма чертова
<sharikoff> лучше 3 кед ничо не было
<sharikoff> включая нынешний гном
<trollina> еще 3-й на подходе
<trollina> уже все плюются
<hookah_> sharikoff: ку
<sharikoff> hookah_: q
<hookah_> кеды сбились с пути истинного
<sharikoff> фуфло стало
<hookah_> sharikoff: юнити пробовал? а то противоречивые отзывы слышу а сам не пробовал пока
<sharikoff> у меня свое юнити
<Bezoomie> Люди кто сталкивался с такои проблемой ? Купил моник новый широкоформатный  подключил и игра терь в которую играл не играет, изображение нет , звук идет и на мониторе написано Вне диапазона.
<Sergey_IT> Bezoomie, игра виндовая?
<sharikoff> hookah_: http://itmages.ru/image/view/87342/2dc18a82 чем не юнити =))
<Bezoomie> нет линукс плейдеба Вольв штеин
<Sergey_IT> Bezoomie, снести игру вместе с конфигами и поставить по новой
<hookah_> sharikoff: хорош ))) а че за машина?
<Bezoomie> спасибо
<sharikoff> проша пятнашка
<hookah_> sharikoff: тоже че-нить подобное хочу. почем нынче на родине?
<sharikoff> семнашка 96 пятнашка 83 я брал
<hookah_> фига се че-то дорого
<sharikoff> ну.. это новые
<Aceler> Опять закосы под макосы.
<Corsair> надо с Китая заказывать...
<hookah_> sharikoff: все равно на оф сайте начиная с $1799
<sharikoff> ну у тя вариантов больше
<hookah_> Aceler: зачем закосы, про настоящие речь идет )
<sharikoff> hookah_: имхо стоит своих денег - 300 баксов
<Aceler> hookah_: настоящие были G3. Потом пошли закосы.
<sharikoff> 2 видюхи i3 проц
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, а у тебя проц какой?
<hookah_> sharikoff: ну эт да. самый мощный на оф сайте 2200
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: ^^
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, ха! )
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня теперь также
<inkvizitor68sl> правда вторую видюху совсем вырубил - не нужна
<sharikoff> серв бы еще ихний щупануть
<sharikoff> да дорогой гад..
<hookah_> sharikoff: к тому же тот за 2200 на офсайте с i5 процом уже. они там i3 вообще не продают походу
<inkvizitor68sl> i5 - тот же i3
<andreymal> :(
<inkvizitor68sl> никто кроме линуха не умеет с i5 кореектно работать, кстати
<hookah_> inkvizitor68sl: а в чем разница?
<inkvizitor68sl> у них же turbo boost
<inkvizitor68sl> о
<inkvizitor68sl> а у меня есть супер кнопочка
<inkvizitor68sl> если ноут выключен - то она за 4 секунды загружает Linux какой то там свой
<inkvizitor68sl> файлы перекинуть и посерфить его хватает
<inkvizitor68sl> если ноут включен - то она блочит экран
<inkvizitor68sl> удобно)
<hookah_> inkvizitor68sl: прикольно ) че за ноут такой? ))
<inkvizitor68sl> u35jc asus
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, раскладка, кстати, как у ваших клав настольных
<inkvizitor68sl> плююсь сижу
<inkvizitor68sl> по кнопкам не попадаю
<sharikoff> =))
<inkvizitor68sl> слишком далеко стоят
<sharikoff> привыкай
<hookah_> вслепую печатаешь обычно?
<inkvizitor68sl> ессна
<sharikoff> кнопка  DEL то есть?
<inkvizitor68sl> за 2 года на еееепц примостырился
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, не, я в смысле физическую раскладку
<inkvizitor68sl> расположение, размер кнопок
<inkvizitor68sl> так то она виндовая
<hookah_> да уж. я после ноута за стац вообще сожусь - и как комп впервые увидел - кнопки огромные, неудобные - жуть
<inkvizitor68sl> бгг
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: 13,3?
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff,
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<inkvizitor68sl> его размер меня сейчас реально пугает
<inkvizitor68sl> так и хочется взять ежик обратно
<hookah_> по мне самое то - 14 инч
<inkvizitor68sl> думаю, поменяю на нем клаву через месяца 3 и буду его для работы юзать всё таки
<hookah_> но их счас мало делают
<inkvizitor68sl> удобнее он для ssh
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah_, самое удобное - 13.3 поверь)
<inkvizitor68sl> или 131
<inkvizitor68sl> 13.1
<hookah_> inkvizitor68sl: Почему же? мне маловат кажется
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что 13 дюймовки все ещё вполне себе портабельны
<inkvizitor68sl> а 14 - уже от 2 кг
<inkvizitor68sl> вот сумку новую покупать не хоцца(
<hookah_> 14 дюймов отлично влезает в стандартный рюкзак )а вот 15 - уже нет
<inkvizitor68sl> 13.3 влезает в сумку на плечо
<inkvizitor68sl> в большинство сумок
<hookah_> в общем, на вкус и цвет ))
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем 14 - они массивны
<inkvizitor68sl> е
<Corsair> где Вы компьютеры покупаете?
<inkvizitor68sl> market.yandex.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> и савеловский, палатка Б13
<inkvizitor68sl> на савеловском десктопы
<inkvizitor68sl> на маркете остальное
<Corsair> а с Китаем на связь не пытались выйти?
<Corsair> зачем же переплачивать
<Corsair> такие огромные деньги
<Corsair> оно всеровно все оттуда
<ubuntar> люди,никто не знает какие-нибудь клёвые сервера pop3 с большим таймаутом,и чтобы не банили сразу? Ну и USER - PASS поддерживали
<ubuntar> а то клиент потестить не на чем,а свой сервак делать гемор)
<ubuntar> не спам! :)
<Toxa_Russia> доброго времени суток) подскажите пожалуйста где в каффайне включаются плагины(версия 1,0 svn-3)
<Sergey_IT> ночь, фонарь...снег
<hookah_> Sergey_IT: Нарния за окном?)))
<Sergey_IT> это хто?
<hookah_> книжка такая деццкая, а еще кино голивудское )
<Sergey_IT> hookah, это не моего времени...(
<hookah_> ну, книжка старая довольно, конец 40х начало 50х
<Sergey_IT> hookah, в наше время все не переводили (только хорошие)
 * Di культурно чавкает
<hookah_> Sergey_IT: так она очень хорошая ) децкая. хотя я не знаю, я читал ее в 90х
<Di>  а можн адля тех кто жует
<Di> еще раз о книжке?
<Sergey_IT> hookah, хорошая - это для тебя, а не для ганеральной линии партии))
<hookah_> Sergey_IT: тоже правильно )))
<hookah_> Di: для тех кто жует: книжка написана Клайвом Стейплзом Льюисом где-то в 40х годах, детская, фентези как счас модно говорить. по ней голливуд штампует кины модные
<hookah_> Di: точнее серия книг, всего их семь, фильмы сняты по 2й, 4й и кажется 5й
<Di> хы
<Di> а что за фильмы?
<hookah_> Хроники Нарнии
<Di> не видел ни книжки ни фильма
<Di> в пдфе есть?
<hookah_> Лев, Колдунья и Платьяной Шкаф, Принц Каспиан и еще одна про путешествие - не помню названия- это те по которым сняли кины
<hookah_> у меня нету, а в сети думаю должно быть много
<Di> искать ень %) я итак печатаю струдом
<MadWann> artus|znc|, Вечер добрый!
<Michahel> Можно ли в веб-броузере Mozilla firefox для объекта input type="button" в ответ на событие onClick реализовать выбор файла?
<MadWann> Есть кто живой?)
<MadWann> трубуются спецы по грабу)
<MadWann> требуются*
<Michahel> MadWann: в чём суть проблемы?
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<MadWann> Michahel, 2 жестких на одном хрюша на другом убунту при очередном апдейте запросила установить граб и выбило 2 диска я выбрал 2 и поставил граб теперь ни одна система не грузится
<inkvizitor68sl> а у меня батарейка от воздуха щаряжается
<Michahel> MadWann: решение некоторых вопросов по грабу я находил на http://www.kubuntu.ru/ , сейчас что-то не открывается у меня этот ресурс
<hookah_> удобно )) мегадевайс изобрел? )))))
<inkvizitor68sl> не, реально
<MadWann> Michahel, убунту ставилась их под хп при помощи вуби
<inkvizitor68sl> сижу юзаю батарейку от ноута (новая, надо пару циклов програть)
<inkvizitor68sl> так у неё запас только растет оО
<hookah_> inkvizitor68sl: жесть )
<MadWann> inkvizitor68sl, села батарейка ояияиёёёёёёёёё
<hookah_> inkvizitor68sl: может греться ноут стал меньше, и расход снизился - вот он и перерасчитывает
<Michahel> MadWann: тогда восстанови загрузчик от Windows
<inkvizitor68sl> вряд ли
<MadWann> Michahel, хм а как? я не спец в винде отца комп он там на хп пинакл студио юзает...
<Michahel> MadWann: у тебя есть установочный CD-ROM от Windows?
<MadWann> Michahel, есть
<Michahel> Вставляешь этот диск, при загрузке, кажись надо вовремя нажать Enter, когда увидишь слово Press...
<hookah_> inkvizitor68sl: ну тогда не знаю, глючит ее
<inkvizitor68sl> а надежда была такой близкой )
<Michahel> Загрузиться система с CD-ROM, там надо будет выбрать режим восстановления, он ещё называется Recovery mode. Кажись в определённом месте необходимо нажать латинскую букву R
<hookah_> inkvizitor68sl: если бы такой ноут соществовал - он стоил бы оооооочень дорого ))
<inkvizitor68sl> гггг
<inkvizitor68sl> блютус вырубил - 0 реакции оо
<MadWann> Michahel, тогда убунту слетит
<inkvizitor68sl> лЛ
<Michahel> Затем добиваешься того, чтобы появилось приглашение на ввод команды. Это знак больше > и после него мигающий курсор
<hookah_> inkvizitor68sl: он у тебя вообще волшебный
<inkvizitor68sl> ааа
<Michahel> MadWann: нет, ты же ставил из под Windows
<inkvizitor68sl> вторая видюха включилась ><
<MadWann> Michahel, пробую... отпушусЬ
<hookah_> inkvizitor68sl: ужость )))) убунту на нем? )))
<Michahel> Как я тебя понял, ты устанавливал находясь в ОС Windows и Ubuntu у тебя находится в виде большого файла в файловой системе  ОС Windows
<MadWann> Michahel, именно НО на разные хдд
<inkvizitor68sl> чорт
<inkvizitor68sl> ребут набрал
<inkvizitor68sl> как бы мне ядро то откатить... хм
<MadWann> Michahel, а загрущик винды не одинаков в разных сборках?
<Michahel> В режиме восстановления надо выполнить две команды, fixmbr и fixboot
<hookah_> inkvizitor68sl: а че с ядром?
<inkvizitor68sl> на этом ведое батарейку быстрее есть
<inkvizitor68sl> есть
<MadWann> Michahel, просит пароль админа... какой он?)
<Michahel> Не знаю, у тебя, что разные диски есть от Windows?
<Michahel> Без пароля сперва попробуй
<Michahel> просто Enter
<hookah_> inkvizitor68sl: честно говоря трудно сходу понять че ты написал в том предложении )
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah_, батарейка на новом ядре потребляется быстрее
<hookah_> ну я понял уже ) а ты сам скомпиляй
<MadWann> Michahel, ну я не знаб у меня старьё воляется винду не стаивл уже пару лет как стояла так и стоит ну ладно пробую дальше...
<MadWann> Michahel, так... вроде получилось! щас гружу убунту потом пробую хрюшу еси всё ок то благодарность!)
<Michahel> MadWann: имей ввиду, что у тебя ubuntu удаляется как обычное win-приложение в ОС Windows
<Michahel> Это так, если что
<MadWann> Michahel, я в курсе) ну что всё получилось благодарю! пару дней мучался а ведь всё было просто) даже логично!)
<Bezoomie> Артус
<Bezoomie> Знаешь что помогло?
<MadWann> Michahel, еще вопросик... почему у меня чистая убунту почти на 19гб тянет?
<Sergey_IT> Bezoomie, не говори ему
<Bezoomie> ))))))))
<Bezoomie> Подскажите тогда Чем распаковать рар?
<Sergey_IT> unrur
<MadWann> как чем? в репах вбей rar
<Bezoomie> спасибо
<MadWann> в поиске)
<Bezoomie> Ответ почему, потому что ты ее 6 раз поставил )
<MadWann> не правельный ответ)
<Bezoomie> а правильный какой?
<MadWann> не скажу пинать будите)
<Michahel> многовато, у человека ставил на раздел размером в 8 Гб, так ещё место имеется, для записи Video-DVD хватает
<MadWann> Michahel, да это я из хрюше глянул) просто ведт в вуби я 20 гигов выделил под убунту тоесть на раздел...
<Bezoomie> гг
<MadWann> Michahel, домашний коталог убунту 13 гб свободного так что всё ок)
<Bezoomie> я валя/юсь с Унрара
<Bezoomie> Распаковать жму а он мне пустую папку распаковывает
<Bezoomie> Жесть
<MadWann> вопрос: ставлю дрова на нвидию выбило 3 штуки 173  96  и рекомендуемую и что ставить ?
<Soft_> что за нвидиа?
<inkvizitor68sl> рекомендуемые
<MadWann> 6100
<Soft_> 173 вроде как
<Soft_> 173 не рекомендуемая случаем?
<MadWann> не знаю та которая рекомендуемая там версия не написана...
<Soft_> ну вот её и ставь
<MadWann> гуд!
<Soft_> ему лучше знать)))
<MadWann> точно
<MadWann> а что за ошибки при загрузке убунту ... keystatus и loadfont?
<Bezoomie> *DANCE*
<Soft_> судя по словам - ошибки с клавиатурой и шрифтом при загрузке)))
<Soft_> больше сказать не могу ничего.. они сильно мешают?
<MadWann> фигасе ну грузится значит всё ок! главно что не до поры до времени
<MadWann> еще вопрос .. кто ставил убунту с ВУБИ  потом можно что нить лишнее удалить там?
<Soft_> что такое вуби?
<MadWann> wubi помощник установки если из под винды ставишь
<Soft_> те кто ставили с вуби наверно так и не смогли запустить убунту)))
<Sergey_IT> MadWann, это получается недосистема - так, попробовать
<MadWann> Sergey_IT, почему недосистема? объясни
<MadWann> в чём минусы?
<MadWann> вполне полноценная убунту..
<Soft_> ты поставил с винды??
<MadWann> да ... ну это тока отцу у меня всё с этим ок)
<Sergey_IT> (01:27:36 AM) MadWann: еще вопрос .. кто ставил убунту с ВУБИ  потом можно что нить лишнее удалить там?
<Soft_> не рекомендуется ставить линь из под венды, так как виндовый установщик не является родным и риски ошибок гораздо выше
<Sergey_IT> MadWann, сам же и ответил
<MadWann> Soft_, может быть! не спорю....
<MadWann> какие есть аналоги к пинакл студио для никс?
<Bezoomie> а что такое Пинакл ?
<MadWann> обработка видео
<MadWann> проффесинальный редактор
<Bezoomie> тогда Студио Пинакл )
<MadWann> ох ё)
<MadWann> пинокио
<Bezoomie> тот же Буратино
<MadWann> что нуежели никто видео не монтирует в убунту?
<Bezoomie> я стандартным пытался , но он вылетает
<Soft_> в вики есть таблица соответствий лин и вин программ
<Taurendil> парни, новый Gajim с видео юзал кто?)
<Sergey_IT> MadWann, все только этим и занимаются
<MadWann> Sergey_IT, не груби
<Bezoomie> Я вчера Гаджим ставил , мутотень
<Taurendil> че? старье из реп?
<Bezoomie> Пиджин лучше
<Sergey_IT> +1
<Soft_> +1
<Bezoomie> Пиджин - Стабилен - фукционален и красив
<Taurendil> нифига подобного, гаджим хотябы полноценный джаббер клиент
<Sergey_IT> поехалииии...))
<Bezoomie> Интересно что же ты в джабере используешь?
<Taurendil> да все. надобности в разных асях и скайпах вообще нет
<Taurendil> тк все реализовано в джаббере
<Bezoomie> А у других все наоборот, На вкус и цвет
<Taurendil> а из пиджина ты этим не воспользуешься
<Taurendil> это пока, скоро они все поймут кто главный)
<Bezoomie> Я вообще только Гугл Ирк и Фейсбук
<Taurendil> все это есть в джаббере через траснпорт
<Bezoomie> Скаип для звонков
<Taurendil> гораздо удобней
<Bezoomie> чем же?
<Taurendil> в джаббере есть поддержка видео и аудио вызова
<Bezoomie> В Пиджине
<Taurendil> да тем что все в одном а не 150 приложений
<Bezoomie> Тож есть
<Soft_> а в скайпе есть все собеседники)))
<Taurendil> юзвери)
<Bezoomie> Зато Гаджим Оформление Гамно
<Soft_> я к тому что скайп есть у многих а жаба не у всех
<Taurendil> его можно изменить
<Taurendil> опять же - пока
<Soft_> ну да... это на текущий момент
<Taurendil> вот сделают скайп платным и все будут искать замену
<Bezoomie> Короче - Taurendil - Сколько те денег дали за рекламу ?
<Taurendil> нисколько, я вообще-то просто спросил про новый гаджим)
<Bezoomie> Пиаришь Джабер никому не нужный
<Landgraff> усем привет :)
<Taurendil> ты в своем уме? джаббер хотя бы децентрализованный, не то что все остальное
<Bezoomie> ку
<Bezoomie> Taurendil проехали
<Taurendil> мда) спросил у чувака с ником Безумие)
<Soft_> децентрализация это хорошо?
<Bezoomie> Я само Безумие
<Bezoomie> )))
<Taurendil> конечно
<Bezoomie> Чем же Taurendil
<Taurendil> а ты сам как думаешь?
<Taurendil> подумай прежде чем спрашивать
<Bezoomie> ха ха
<Taurendil> это же свобода, главное для линуксоида
<Bezoomie> Мне смешно
<Bezoomie> А в пиджине ?
<Taurendil> да что ты про пиджин этот заладил
<Bezoomie> нет Децентрализация ?
<Bezoomie> Децентрализации?*
<Taurendil> он не полноценный джаббер-клиент, если ты к этому. на остальные его функции мне плевать
<Bezoomie> Гаджим Полноценный?
<Taurendil> смешно ему, ты ж безумен, не удивительно)
<Taurendil> да
<Bezoomie> Пипец
<Bezoomie> я в шоке
<Soft_> что кулаков не что ли!?
<MadWann> почему мне в емпанти не мопогает    mc-tool update haze/icq/_3<your uin>0 bool:use-ssl=false ?  не соединяет Усёравно...
<Bezoomie> Емпати глючит иногда
<Taurendil> Soft_, мягче, мягче)
<MadWann> сервер мож поменять надо?
<Soft_> :D
<Taurendil> Bezoomie, от чего ты в шоке? вот объясни. попробуй заюзай из пиджина транспорт, вот давай
<Bezoomie> gajim - полноценный
<Taurendil> ты видимо не понимаешь значение этого слова...
<Bezoomie> Я не говорил что Пиджин полноценный
<Taurendil> ну так этим он и плох
<Bezoomie> :-)
<Taurendil> вот ирк-клиент в нем хороший
<Taurendil> это да
<Bezoomie> удобен
<Taurendil> ася кстати не очень
<Bezoomie> не использую
<Taurendil> правильно)
<Taurendil> удобство в чем проявляется?
<Bezoomie> в гаджиме удалось прикрутить феисбук?
<Taurendil> транспорт, все транспорт
<hookah_> фейсбук давно прикрутили к facebook.com =)
<Taurendil> как-то не смешно
<hookah_> Taurendil: разводить идиотскую демагогию на про то какая прога поддерживает больше всего протоколов которые делают одно и тоже на канале поддержки УБУНТУ - вот это не смешно
<Taurendil> почитай правила канала
<Taurendil> Bezoomie, и вообще мордокнига по-моему имеет свой джаббер-сервер, как и вконтакте, так что все ок
<Soft_> в правилах канала: Запрещено Флудить, заниматься ФЛЕЙМОМ, ТРОЛЛИНГОМ,
<Bezoomie> 'E:Искажённая строка 63 в списке источников /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)'
<Bezoomie> как исправить
<Bezoomie> ?
<Taurendil> а также есть, что можно говорить на сторонние темы, если нет вопросов "по делу"
<Taurendil> Bezoomie, а что писал?
<Bezoomie> амарок
<Taurendil> криво прописал
<Bezoomie> не то вписал
<Taurendil> проверь
<Taurendil> ага
<Bezoomie> усё поправил
<Taurendil> робыть?)
<Bezoomie> жесть теперя другая )
<Bezoomie> W: Ошибка GPG: http://rusxmms.sourceforge.net dapper Release: Следующие подписи неверные: KEYEXPIRED 1173003808 KEYEXPIRED 1173003808 KEYEXPIRED 1173003808
<Taurendil> ага, ключ
<Bezoomie> а какая верная не знаю ))
<Soft_> ок... всем пока.
<Bezoomie> покеда
<Taurendil> должно быть там, где брал адрес репа
<Bezoomie> это перевод тегов
<hookah_> Soft_: бб
<Bezoomie> *LAZY* спать всем )
#ubuntu-ru 2010-12-07
<mooncatz> Тут есть люди, которые привыкли к стандартному gmplayer и были неприятно удивлены его отсутствием в 10.10? :)
<Ahton> всем привет. кто шарит по скриптам в линуксе? нужна помощь :)
<Ahton> ребят, кто может помочь со скриптом перезапуска dvbshout если он теряет сигнал со спутника?
<^DEMOSS> hello
<^DEMOSS> кто нить то толжен быть
<^DEMOSS> неспящи е мозгочеи
<^DEMOSS> вы хде )
<kochev> С Добрым Утром!
<skai> kochev: утро не бывает добры
<skai> kochev: что сомал?
<kochev> подскажите, как можно настроить видео-плеер чтобы он поддерживал CUDA
<skai> kochev: а зачем?
<kochev> в виндусе HD-видео проигрывается на ура, без лагов, все супер, а на Убунте феерическое слайдшоу
<kochev> у меня на ноуте 2 операционки, и виндус лежит в основном для просмотра видео
<skai> kochev: поствь mplayer с поддержкой vdpau и выводи через него.vdpau - это и есть вывод hd видео через видяху нвидия
<skai> kochev: куда тут с боку  припека.нужна поддержка vdpau
<skai> kochev: ищи на ланчпаде nvidia vdpau team и у них там смотри ппа
<skai> kochev: а потом сноси венду, ибо я на старой 8600гт 40 гиговые ремухи проигрывал без тормозов на убунте
<ZeVoluciON> *а потом сноси убунту
<skai> ZeVoluciON: и ставь генту?^_^
<kochev> ага, спасибо, счас попробую
<ZeVoluciON> арч
<skai> ZeVoluciON: не.арч мне не нравится.я к генте ближе
<kochev> из командной строки все получилось!! )))
<skai> kochev: а через мплеер настроить вывод vdpau (или через smplayer) религия не позволяет?или консолефаг?
<kochev> я нашел в интернете руководство для этого, однако в Настройках-Дополнительно прописанная строка не дает эффекта..
<kochev> mplayer -vo vdpau -vc ffmpeg12vdpau,ffh264vdpau,
<kochev> это работает
<skai> kochev: настройки - видео - вывод видео сменить с xv на vdpau и все.никаких дополнительных нафиг не надо
<skai> sharikoff: ыпч
<rolikoff> sharikoff: не спишь?или макбук твой сам переконектится?
<sharikoff> q
<sharikoff> не сплю
<rolikoff> sharikoff: не спишь.че так?у тяж еще рано
<sharikoff> пол второго
<rolikoff> у мну полдвенадцатого
<rolikoff> ты на два часа восточней
<rolikoff> а я думал на час западней
<rolikoff> еще 7 минут и пара закончится
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/87390/eb3036d3
<kochev> УРА получилось!! Видео работает как надо!
<kochev> Спасибо!!!
<sharikoff> http://www.theknightofwands.com/
<Offoffoff> Везет вам
<Offoffoff> vdpau всякие.
<Offoffoff> эх...
<sharikoff> да..
<Offoffoff> а у мен bind ПАДАЕТ и как-то блочит iptables
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: зачооотная игруля
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: спасиба
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: у мя ищо есть
<Offoffoff> а порно-сцены будут?
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/87390/eb3036d3
<sharikoff> не
<Offoffoff> ыыыыы
<Offoffoff> какбэ Apple
<Galaxy2000> порево-сцен во главе с болмером и жобсом нэ будэт
<sharikoff> Offoffoff: http://www.cupsizechoir.com/
<sharikoff> на вот еще поигай
<sharikoff> если не видел
<Galaxy2000> красивые девочки
<Offoffoff> с прыщиками
<Offoffoff> ^___^
<Offoffoff> компьютерщицы видимо
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: мне немного другие звуки нравятся... похрипывающие и булькающие. Тут таких нет :-)
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> http://snipper.ru/view/40/utechka-konfidencialnyx-dokumentov-icqcom/
<SergeyIT> утро
<inkvizitor68sl> утра
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: wikileaks?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: срочно надо перезалить туда
<Offoffoff> inkvizitor68sl: это модный тренд
<inkvizitor68sl> шш
<inkvizitor68sl> гггг
<Offoffoff> "Эти русские купили ICQ. Может скоро они купят и IBM?
<Offoffoff> "
<inkvizitor68sl> ггг
<SergeyIT> лучше бы купили МС и сразу все коды открытыми станут, бизнес у нас такой, что в метро можно многое купить...
<skai> о.ядрышко 37 новое пришло
<skai> перезагружусь ка я с ним.посмотрю
<SergeyIT> skai, а калибр царь-пушки менять не пришлось под новое ядро? )
<skai> SergeyIT: не:)система в первый раз испугалась и грузить не стала.но потом пошла, родимая:)
<SergeyIT> skai, а вот интересно, это часто наблюдается, что после обновления ядра система стартует не с первого раза....не замечал?
<skai> SergeyIT: ну каждое новое ядро из нарвала в люсиде:)
<skai> первый раз оно всегда стартует не сразу
<Landgraff> skai: а в логах что?
<skai> Landgraff: еще не смотрел
<skai> Landgraff: а не.это аппармор при первом запуске тупо в ерор убегает, пытаясь пристроить профиль свой.со второго раза ерроры пропадают
<SergeyIT> Bezoomie, привет, наигрался?
<Bezoomie> Привет , Я  спал )
<Bezoomie> Да и игру ставил с целью, когда Делать совсем нечего
<SergeyIT> Bezoomie, я что-то забыл уже, что такое "делать нечего" (
<Bezoomie> Это тогда, когда всё зае , и нужен компьютерный раслабон
<Bezoomie> в Домашних условиях
<SergeyIT> Bezoomie, не, дурная голова всегда находит чем заняться (
<Bezoomie> SergeyIT, на работе
<Bezoomie> ?
<SergeyIT> Bezoomie, собираюсь еще )
<Bezoomie> SergeyIT ,У мну выходной )
<Bezoomie> SergeyIT , у тя сегодня ник другой )
<SergeyIT> Bezoomie, я с десктопа, а вчера с нетбука был
<Bezoomie> SergeyIT , ясно, а с работы на чем сидишь? или там только Виндузятина?
<SergeyIT> Bezoomie, везде убунта 10.04
<Bezoomie> Ого))))
<Bezoomie> SergeyIT , Эт в каком городе
<SergeyIT> Bezoomie, питер
<Bezoomie>              Инструкция по использованию рабочего времени :                          развернуть                           1. Никогда не выходите из кабинета без бумаг в руках.
<Bezoomie> Люди,   несущие бумаги, производят впечатление трудолюбивых работников по пути   на важное совещание. Люди с пустыми руками выглядят так, как будто они   идут в столовую или покурить.Кроме этого, постарайтесь брать побольше   каких-нибудь бума
<Bezoomie> 2. Ходите быстро.
<Bezoomie> Сотрудник, лениво фланирующий по   коридору, явно ищет приключения на свою задницу. Двигаться следует очень   быстро, временами переходя на легкую рысь. Этим вы не только   позиционируете себя как чрезвычайно энергичного работника, экономяще
<Bezoomie> 3. Компьютеры обеспечивают впечатление занятости.
<Bezoomie> Человек,   сидящий с серьезным лицом у экрана компьютера, имеет очень умный вид.   При этом вы можете читать личную почту,сидеть в чате или раскладывать   пасьянс. Если за этим занятием вас застанет босс, объясните, что вы   осваиваете новые проÐ
<Bezoomie> ой
<Bezoomie> SergeyIT, не разу не был там
<SergeyIT> Bezoomie, осторожнее, а то кикнут
<Bezoomie> я ничаино копирнул
<SergeyIT> Bezoomie, а ты откуда?
<Bezoomie> SergeyIT, Москва
<radomirus> доброго времени суток всем..
<radomirus> MagicLover, SergeyIT: ыть..
<MagicLover> М?
<MagicLover> Привет.
<Bezoomie> Привет
<radomirus> MagicLover: чего ломаем?
<MagicLover> CodeGear RAD Studio, заодно узнаю цены и как-то не особо хочется этим заниматься... :(
<MagicLover> Ещё думаю как мне сделать, чтобы из сети ещё 3 компа выходили под другими внешними IP
<MagicLover> А ещё размышляю, почему когда я вставляю CD в 10.10 у меня видится содержимое предыдущего диска, сколько F5 не жми. Только после нажатия кнопки отмонтирования и вставления диска обратно - он видит его содержимое. Кто-нибудь сталкивался с этим?
<radomirus> MagicLover: для себя или для работы делаешь?
<MagicLover> Для бота, на котором деньги зарабатываю. Это как? Для себя или для работы? :D
<radomirus> MagicLover: :)
<radomirus> MagicLover: для себя
<SergeyIT> MagicLover, значит это еще одна бага в 10.10
<MagicLover> Ну до этого не было. Хотя диски давно не пихал.
<radomirus> MagicLover: для бизнеса (работа - от слова раб*)
 * SergeyIT пошел в рабство
<radomirus> SergeyIT: что делаешь)))))
<MagicLover> SergeyIT: Я даже не знаю что делать. Говорю девушке - Линукс очень круто и всё работает... Блин, почему диск не читается? :D
<radomirus> SergeyIT: :-D
<Bezoomie> SergeyIT, Удачного дня
<SergeyIT> раб-дня ))
<Bezoomie> :-)
<MagicLover> Бедный...
<MagicLover> Как-то даже неинтересно. У меня на работе стоит линь уже пару лет и последние пол-года даже как-то сюда не заходил - проблем-то нету... :D
<cemeht> MagicLover> линукс это круто, когда ты хз сколько бил в бубен, наколдовал что хотел и сидишь довольным что этот этап пройден :)
 * radomirus перезагрузка (установка дров на видяху)
<MagicLover> Не знаю. Не слишком сильно парился всегда.
<MagicLover> Я вообще ленивый.
<cemeht> ну, я например новичок
<cemeht> для меня это 1. Интересно 2. Занимающе 3. ПОзнающее +exp
<Bezoomie> Что лучше ПульсАдио или Алса?
<cemeht> а не как в винде, любой школьнего мышкой может что угодно настроить
<MagicLover> cemeht: нуну
<cemeht> )
<cemeht> и почему-то отвращение к линукс gui
<MagicLover> Настрой мне принтер hp laserjet 1020 установленный на висте, чтобы печатал с хр при этом ВСЕГДА, и не отваливался.
<MagicLover> Уже 3 года парюсь.
<MagicLover> Они дрова обновили - стало не так часто.
<cemeht> а суппорт дубовый у hp?
<MagicLover> А чо суппорт? Всё работает. :)
<MagicLover> Работает? Работает.
<MagicLover> Не работает? Вопросы к майкрософт. :D
<Bezoomie> Нет Ты не прав
<cemeht> ну) гришь же 3 года паришься) типа еще до сих пор паришься
<Bezoomie> Работает тогда когда не отваливается
<cemeht> дрова вылетают?
<MagicLover> Нет. Просто не печатает.
<cemeht> пока с пинка не ребутнешь принтер?
<MagicLover> Там надо снять галочку двусторонне чего-то там.
<MagicLover> Точнее с этой галочкой не работает.
<MagicLover> Надо чтобы была снята.
<MagicLover> Но иногда не печатает с другой машины - надо поставить, распечатать и снова отключить. :)
<cemeht> а сама виста нормально печатает на нем?
<MagicLover> Двусторонний обмен данными, кажется.
<MagicLover> Давай не будем тут винду обсуждать, плз.:)
<cemeht> оке ;)
<cemeht> перекинь его нах на хр и все )
<Bezoomie> Речь шла о принтере
<Nebulosa> http://лицокнига.рф
<Bezoomie> Nebulosa , и чего?
<MagicLover> facebook гыгыгы
<Nebulosa> Bezoomie: epic же!
<Bezoomie> Nebulosa __
<Bezoomie> ))
<rickdelscorzo> всем привет
<Offoffoff> ЛюбительМагии: в Убунту просто подтыкаешь принтер - и он работает.
<Offoffoff> А если не работает - это не принтер.
 * radomirus аха, я тоже удивился этому: втыкнул нокию 6300, работает, джипрс, да пожалуйста) оболдел)
<radomirus> rickdelscorzo: прив, чего ломаем?
<rickdelscorzo> radomirus, привет, ничего вроде)
<radomirus> rickdelscorzo: не порядок, надо ломать*, это двигает прогресс))
<rickdelscorzo> и то правда, чё это я)
<radomirus> rickdelscorzo: :-D
<rickdelscorzo> как можно из штатного кдешного браузера вырвать фичу со скроллом?)
<rickdelscorzo> не хватает жуть как
<Bezoomie> SergeyIT , добрался ?
<SergeyIT> ага, и холодненьким заправился )
<Bezoomie> :-D
<SergeyIT> азотом, а ты о чем подумал? :)
<portos> Всем привет
<Bezoomie> при
<portos> Есть такая команда, что бы узнать какое железо установлено?
<Bezoomie> )) Инфо о системе жми
<portos> мне на сервере нужно узнать)
<inky_> re all
<Bezoomie> Re
<inky_> Google Answers is no longer accepting questions.  We're sorry, but Google Answers has been retired, and is no longer accepting new questions.  Search or browse the existing Google Answers index by using the search box above or the category links below.
<inky_> oO
<yurau> portos: а что узнать? все?
<yurau> portos: lspci, lsusb
<portos> процессор, память, винчестер
<portos> процессор какой не показывает
<Bezoomie> Сейчас посмотрел  Короткометражный фильм «Дрифтер», хороший фильм со смыслом )
<radomirus> Bezoomie: если в 2-х словах?
<Bezoomie> http://avtogop.com/site/publication-full/1763 , советую посмотреть radomirus
<yurau> portos: именно консольную или с гуи подойдет?
<inky_> portos: cat /etc/cpuinfo
<inky_> ой
<inky_> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<inky_> cat /proc/meminfo
<inky_> и lshw
<yurau> df
<serzhu> всем привет
<serzhu> очем базар!!!
<SergeyIT> тишина
<radomirus> кто смотрел: Mr. Freeman, part 58 ?
<serzhu> ух ты давно на работе тишины небыло!!! прикольно
<New_Wind> друзья, подскажите, существует ли антиспам фильтр для empathy?
<New_Wind> а то боты достали авторизациями
 * radomirus upgrate 10.04. скачал 300+Мб, перезагрузка..
<chravn> Приветсвую.
<chravn> не подскажет кто-нибудь как  ubuntu server 9.10  рабортает с интеловскими серверными платформами?
<Nebulosa> New_Wind: не слышал, только у pidgin есть
<SergeyIT> это + пиджину )
<chravn> конктретно интересует работа с платформой Intel® i3400
<New_Wind> SergeyIT, мало надежды на то, что pidgin продолжит развите
<SergeyIT> New_Wind, пока устраивает. А дальше видно будет. Поменять клиента не проблема в любое время.
<Bezoomie> Подскажите пожалуиста, как сделать панель прозрачной?
<chravn> для апача символическая ссылка нужна?
<Bezoomie> http://imageshost.ru/photo/3153188/id295045.html как на этом рисунке
<MadWann> http://absurdopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Ubuntu
<olejka> Всем привет, кто у нас хорошо дружит с командой fdisk && mount?
<SergeyIT> консоль
<olejka> SergeyIT: Делаю ->  sudo fdisk /dev/sde1
<olejka> SergeyIT: Получаю ->  invalid flag 0x0000 of partition table 4 will be corrected by w(rite)
<User347[web]> вебкамера, ффмпег, ффсервер, апач. Когда смотрю из локалки все норм, но кеогда извне через 5 сек стопорится изображение и появляются артефакты. В чем может быть причина?
<olejka> User347[web]: Забита полоса канала
<User347[web]> Как решить?
<mazai> всем ку
<SergeyIT> olejka, я ими редко пользуюсь - и всегда по ман
<mazai> есть кто работал с bacula&
<olejka> User347[web]: Если действительно дело в этом, то снизить качество битирейта, или увеличить канал
<mazai> ?
<AlbertR|alt> привет всем
<AlbertR|alt> кто нибудь с imagemagick работал?
<sharikoff> лялябра
<sharikoff> skai: q
<AlbertR|alt> почему на вот эту команду ругается что шрифт не найден ? convert "$f" -font Verdana -weight Bold -style Normal -pointsize 15 -draw "text 20,725 'konvertirovanie_mov_faylov_s_nalozheniem_kashe' " ...
<mazai> никто не работал с bacula? :(
<AlbertR|alt> шрифт в системе установлен
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<User347[web]> Полоса канала не может быть забита. Просто не может, потому что на 16 машинЮ которые ничего не хавают стоит 100мбс
<chravn> никто не вкурсе у убунту сервер 9.10 проблем с интеловскими серверными платформами нет?
<Big_Aziz> нет
<SergeyIT> chravn, а почему не 10.04  - все таки ЛТС?
<chravn> SergeyIT:  потому-что косяков я с 10.04 последний раз натерпелся. хотя стоит уже думаю попробовать.
<hookah_> у меня 10.04 стоит, косяков особых не видно
<hookah_> правда счас не сервер, но сервер ставил тоже
<olejka> кто знает какая наиборее распространенная файловая система для openbox проигрывателей?
<olejka> как в mc быстро подсчитать размер выделенных каталогов?
<skai> sharikoff:
<Nebulosa> как службы рестартить?
<Nebulosa> sudo /etc/init.d/autofs restart ?
<Nebulosa> olejka: crtl+O, du -sh folder
<skai> че как?
<Areks> Приветсвую народ, у меня один глупый вопрос, как поведёт себя ubuntu если потеряет доступ к жёсткому диску?
<olejka> Areks: ох"3ет....
<skai> Areks: обидится, запрется в своей комнате и не захочет выходить
<skai> @voice olejka
<Areks> нет, всмысле сможет ли он продолжить работать или выдаст ошибку
<olejka> =)
<skai> !q | Areks
<ubuntuhelp> Areks: Читать срочно! http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=49904.msg365931#msg365931 и http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/smart_question/
<olejka> skai: Ядро само что в пямяти - работать будет, остальное гуд бай =)
<skai> !q | olejka
<ubuntuhelp> olejka: Читать срочно! http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=49904.msg365931#msg365931 и http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/smart_question/
<skai> olejka: тоже почитай, чтобы дезинформацию не давать
<olejka> skai: дый ссылку на аппаратные решения видеоконференций&&Фыеукшыл
<olejka> skai: дый ссылку на аппаратные решения видеоконференций&&asterisk
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell olejka about google
<ubuntuhelp> olejka, please see my private message
<Areks> на самом деле у меня почему-то что linux что windows часто зависать стали, я вот и пытаюсь понять что им не нравится
<Offoffoff> Areks: Ты
<Areks> Offoffoff: остроумие как бы не айс
<HouZZZ> всем привет
<skai> Areks: да он прав:)убунта не любит тех, кто не умеет читать
<HouZZZ> подскажите знающие люди, как wget скачать видео со странички http://www.rutv.ru/video.html?vid=67360&cid=5079&d=0   ??
<HouZZZ> в кэше хрома нет файла((
<Areks> skai: я умею читать
<skai> Areks: да ну?и что ты прочитал в ссылках, что тебе дал бот?
<Offoffoff> HouZZZ: ну это не совсем законно
<HouZZZ> Offoffoff: авторские права?
<Offoffoff> HouZZZ: ога...
<Areks> skai: что тебе делать нечего
<HouZZZ> а если я пропагаднирую здоровый образ жизни и не использую этот файл для собственной выгоды?
<ZeVoluciON> они просто не знают, вот и говорят про законность
<HouZZZ> :-D
<HouZZZ> я в коде страницы смотрел, не нашел там ссылок(((
<skai> Areks: вот и научись читать сначала.а потом спрашивать
<Areks> skai: я спросил конкретно что быдет если ubuntu не сможет получить доступ к hdd
<Offoffoff> HouZZZ: для исследовательских целей - поставь firebug
<skai> Areks: ничего не будет.ну не сможет записывать на этот hdd/если конечно он не системный.но ыт же не уточнил.и даже не смог прочесть сообщение от бота, где он подсазывает тебе, что экстрасенсы в отпуске и никто не станет гадать
<skai> какой hdd ты отрубить хочешь
<skai> Areks: намекнуть как называются такие как ты?или тут ты справишься подумать сам?
<Offoffoff> HouZZZ: вот ссылка http://www.rutv.ru/i/rutv.swf?vid=67360&autostart=false&home=true
<Areks> skai: системный конечно
<Offoffoff> HouZZZ: тяни. Но это незаконно.
<skai> Areks: почему конечно?не у всех один хард.у многих несколько
<HouZZZ> спасибо)))забыл про такое расширение((((
<Areks> ну про осталоьные понятно, ему пофиг
<Areks> просто возможна ли ситуация зависания ubuntu при обращении к харду
<Offoffoff> HouZZZ: а еще есть качалки всякие. Посмотри. И для Chrome тоже. Он хоть и убогий браузер, но расширения тоже есть.
<SergeyIT> Areks, было такое, что-то ругалось в ГУИ об отсутствии доступа, в логи не лазил...
<Offoffoff> HouZZZ: Хотя я предпочитаю тупое копирование из папки /tmp
<|rapidsp|> re
<SergeyIT> Areks, но глухого зависания не было
<|rapidsp|> в каком пакете могет быть pam_unix_session.so?
<Areks> SergeyIT: просто у меня в последнее время что windows что linux часто зависают и соответсвенно я ищу проблему в железе
<SergeyIT> Areks, а у тебя глухо зависает?
<Areks> SergeyIT: да
<SergeyIT> Areks, и в логах ничего?
<Areks> SergeyIT: как посмотреть логи? )
<Areks> но подозреваю что ничего
<SergeyIT> Areks, /var/log
 * SergeyIT пора пить кофе
<Areks> SergeyIT: что-то не вижу этой папки, её можно увидеть из под livecd ubuntu
<SergeyIT> Areks, примонтируй раздел где у тебя корень
<Areks> SergeyIT: прост оя сейча св livecd зашёл на раздел дальше в папку var то log нtту
<Areks> ytne
<Areks> нету
<SergeyIT> Areks, должна быть - ищи
<olejka> Areks: сделай сначала sudo fdisk -l
<olejka> Areks: потом примонтируй куда нибудь твой диск и ищи там
<Areks> SergeyIT: так там в var 3 папкb всего
<olejka> мна... 740 гигов фильмов это небыстро копировать =(
<olejka> 750
<sima> Привет. :)
<sima__> Привет
<serzhu> как можно ACPI вызовы отследить по какому либо устройству?
<Bezoomie> Что лучше Вайн или Кросовер ?
<artus> вайна достаточно
<Bezoomie> Спасибо
<sima> Люди,а можно как-то вставлять ник в пиджине по клику?
<sima> ?
<Bezoomie> я не нашел в пиджине это
<serzhu> :-D
<sima> хнык
<artus> пользуйся табом
<sima> Табом? 0_о
<artus> им самым
<Bezoomie> как?
<Bezoomie> Табом
<artus> молча) пишеш букву и жмакаеш таб )
<sima> Ну а конкретнее?
<sima> A дальше что?
<sima> Aceler Afrit Airwolf akaWolf AlbertR|alt All-knowing amgarching amigo amishaa Areks artus
<sima> Aceler Afrit Airwolf akaWolf AlbertR|alt All-knowing amgarching amigo amishaa Areks artus
<sima> Aceler Afrit Airwolf akaWolf AlbertR|alt All-knowing amgarching amigo amishaa Areks artus
<sima> Aceler Afrit Airwolf akaWolf AlbertR|alt All-knowing amgarching amigo amishaa Areks artus
<sima> Aceler Afrit Airwolf akaWolf AlbertR|alt All-knowing amgarching amigo amishaa Areks artus
<sima> Aceler Afrit Airwolf akaWolf AlbertR|alt All-knowing amgarching amigo amishaa Areks artus
<sima> Aceler Afrit Airwolf akaWolf AlbertR|alt All-knowing amgarching amigo amishaa Areks artus
<Bezoomie> )))))))))))))
<artus> @kick sima
<AlbertR|alt> ась?
<sima> Спасибо добрый человек. :)))
<sima> Так всё - же как? ::)
<Bezoomie> я так не понял использование таба
<sima> И я не понял
<AlbertR|alt> sima, а дальше пишешь вторую букву и дмешь Таб и тд
<sima> понял :)
<sima> Спасибо :)
<artus> Bezoomie: sima автодополнение табом в линуксе.. и не только в ирк клиентах
<sima> ar
<sima> artus: спасибо :)
<Bezoomie> ytgjkexftnxcz
<Bezoomie> не получается
<sima> 0_о
<sima> У меня получилось ^_^
<sima> набирай например si , и жми таб
<sima> оно вставит мой ник
<ZeVoluciON> omg
<sima> ?
<Bezoomie> z yf,bhf. ;ve b rblftn d xfn chfpe
<sima> 10.10 ? :D
<Bezoomie> я набираю , жму и сразу в чат
<artus> о... познал истину )
<artus> Bezoomie: что именно?
<artus> причем регистр не важен)
<sima> Bezoomie: ага
<sima> Люди,а можно как-то пиджин вверх вынести?
<Bezoomie> Расскажите как правильно табом пользоваться
<sima> Там где скайп?
<sima> Типо апплет уведомлений
<Bezoomie> vlf
<Bezoomie> как его
<sima> Bezoomie: как Qutim.
<Bezoomie> не понял
<Bezoomie> sima:  о доперло
<sima> :)
<Bezoomie> sima:  .CJHB
<Bezoomie> СОРИ
<sima> За что? 0_о
<Bezoomie> чет не получается сново
<sima> :D
<Bezoomie> sima:  ))))))))))
<sima> baltazor: :)
<Bezoomie> baltazor:
<Bezoomie> sima:  :)
<mazai> sima:в настройках пингвина есть уведомления
<mazai> галочки поставь и будет тебе щастье
<sima> сек
<sima> mazai: Спасибо :)
<mazai> sima:нз :)
<freega> ïåðâûé äåíü âîò íà óáóíòå) ïîäñêàæèòå ãäå ÷å íà ôëåøêå ðåäàêòîíóòü (live usb) ñ óáóíòîé ñäåëàëà, òàê êàê ïðèõîäèöà â ðåäêèõ ñëó÷àÿõ èñïîëüçîâàòü :) Òàê ãäå ÷òî ïîìåíÿòü, ÷òîá êàæäûé ðàç íå ïðèõîäèëîñü íàñòðàèâàòü vpn, è êàê óñòàíîâèòü âñå â ýòîò æå ëèâåóñá vnc ïîñëåäíèé, ñàìî ñàáîé îáíîâèòü äëÿ ðàáîòû ìîçèëó
<sima> freega: Так старался,так старался :D
<sima> У вас всех тож Вопросики одни от freega?
<freega> kakoi port dlya konekta?
<AlbertR|alt> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> 6667
<AlbertR|alt> вот че там было
<AlbertR|alt> первый день вот на убунте) подскажите где че на флешке редактонуть (live usb) с убунтой сделала, так как приходица в редких случаях использовать :) Так где что поменять, чтоб каждый раз не приходилось настраивать vpn, и как установить все в этот же ливеусб
<AlbertR|alt>  vnc последний, само сабой обновить для работы мозилу
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> проблеиы с самопозиционированием ?
<freega> skajiti port dlya norm connecta
<sima> Народ,а что значит ZNC?
<sima> В нике?
<sima> 6667
<inkvizitor68sl> !UTF8 | freega
<ubuntuhelp> freega: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<sima_web> Я теперь и с веба :D
<sima> Люди,что значит приставка XNC в нике?
<sima> ZNC *
<ZeVoluciON> что это призрак
<freega> blya skajite port
<sharikoff> sima_web: здесь был, ушел
<freega> dlya connecta s norm otobrajeniem yazikov
<sima> sharikoff: Спасибо :)
<sharikoff> freega: нету порта
<freega> che tupine
<freega> tupite
<freega> *
<freega> SUKI BLYA
<freega> PORT
<sima> freega: Поставь УТФ в настройках.
<sima> Рот прикрой
<freega> uebki
<sharikoff> skai: ^^
<sima> идиот
<freega> O_o
<freega> staya dalboebov
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> умник
<sima> Идиот
<sima> Поставь УТФ в настройках клиента
<sima> Школота Детектед.
<User114[web]> user@user-desktop:~$ ffmpeg -f x11grab -r 1 -s 160x80 -i :0.0 localhost:8011/x11.ffm Получаю [x11grab @ 0x82d42c0]device: :0.0 -> display: :0.0 x: 0 y: 0 width: 160 height: 80 [x11grab @ 0x82d42c0]shared memory extension  found Input #0, x11grab, from ':0.0':   Duration: N/A, start: 1291730080.881981, bitrate: 409 kb/s     Stream #0.0: Video: rawvideo, rgb32, 160x80, 409 kb/s, 1 tbr, 1000k tbn, 1 tbc Could not open 'l
<sima_web> Что это?
<User114[web]> Нужен скринкаст на локалхост. Запускаю ffmpeg -f x11grab -r 1 -s 160x80 -i :0.0 localhost:8011/x11.ffm
<User114[web]> А получается: Could not open 'localhost:8011/x11.ffm'
<User114[web]> Не понимаю
<XuMuK> ку
<sima> ку
<User114[web]> Artus, всегда выручаешь))) Помоги и сейчас!!!
<User114[web]> Пожалуйста
<XuMuK> а чо, recordmydesktop  юзать религия не позволяет чтоль? о_О
<User114[web]> мне нужен онлайн
<skai> @voice sima
<skai> @mode +b *!viper@*
<artus> User114[web]: ща погодь.. у мну лааааги под 200 )))
<artus> skai: ку
<skai> artus: :)как думаешь, стоит забанить симу на сутки?
<artus> хех)
<sima> нееет
<skai> artus: так как думаешь?
<sima> не нужно меня банить :)
<artus> ну если не одумается )
<chravn> ку.
<sima> Лучше freega забань :)
<sima> ку
<skai> artus: дык второй раз за сегодня выступает:)
<chravn> работал кто с вордпрессом ?
<skai> artus: на третий дам отлучение от церкви на сутки:)
<artus> хех)
<sima> Смотря что нужно
<jah-man> привет всем
<chravn> sima:  как главную страницу сделать статической а  написанные посты сделать на другой?
<sharikoff> chravn: чо за дыиг?
<sharikoff> *двиг
<chravn> sharikoff:  wordpres.
<sharikoff> ща покажу
<sima> Ет мы поняли
<sima> Удалить тег который выводи тконтент
<chravn> sharikoff:  уменя в атрибутах страницы нет хомпейдж.
<sima> для таких дел юзай dle
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, тут ?
<sharikoff> chravn: http://itmages.ru/image/view/87536/571be0e1
<chravn> спс
<User114[web]> Artus, выручай)))
<artus> User114[web]: слушаю
<User114[web]> Нужен скринкаст на локалхост. Запускаю ffmpeg -f x11grab -r 1 -s 160x80 -i :0.0 localhost:8011/x11.ffm
<User114[web]> А получается: Could not open 'localhost:8011/x11.ffm'
<User114[web]> Где я не прав?
<artus> эммм...
<skai> artus: ты с лагами справился?
<artus> да они перманентные
<artus> надо лезть на крышу и на другую БС нацеливатся
<artus> User114[web]: http://www.opennet.ru/tips/info/1576.shtml
<chravn> sharikoff:  при таком варианте на главной странице ссылки дублируются. http://test.goblinzz.ru/
<artus> User114[web]: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/78677/
<User114[web]> artus, http://www.opennet.ru/tips/info/1576.shtml - это все конечно хорошо и получается, только вот у меня задача перевести все это во флэш. Пробовал по аналогии как с устройством (вебкамера), но что-то ничего не получается.
<sharikoff> chravn: а удалить страницу религия не позволяет?
<sharikoff> chravn: http://intes.org/
<sharikoff> artus: q
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, машу вать
<artus> User114[web]:  ffmpeg -f x11grab -r 30 -s 352x288 -i :0.0 localhost:8090/feed.ffm говорять а хабре работаеть
<inkvizitor68sl> почту перевесьте на свой домен
<artus> sharikoff: трямс
<inkvizitor68sl> и сделайте одну.
<inkvizitor68sl> и гмейлами выгружайте
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: чо стряслось?
<sharikoff> какую почту то?
<artus> User114[web]: и вообще ... ffserver ты настроил?
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, @gmail на том сайте
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: это не на площадке
<sharikoff> это мой серв
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<artus> User114[web]: /etc/ffserver.conf покажи
<baltazor> sima: что?
<sima> baltazor: ?
<baltazor> sima: [15:28:23] <sima> baltazor: :)
<baltazor> sima: это к чему было
<sima> 0_о
<sima> Значит не туда :)
<baltazor> =)
<sima> Перепутал скорее всего :)
<sima> Безумию писал :)
<User114[web]> artus, да настроил ффсервер. С вебкамерой работает, а с рабочим столом никак не хочет
<User114[web]> artus, http://ontext.info/40732 - мой конф
<User114[web]> http://ontext.info/40732 - мой конф
<pecheneg> ебать копать
<XuMuK> ыы
<XuMuK> пока
<skai> @kban pecheneg 88400 иди вымой рот с мылом
<User052[web]> ))
<skai> User052[web]: что тебе, vasabi?
<User052[web]> да я все artusa хочу услышать.  Скинул ему мой конфиг ффсервера
<User052[web]> http://ontext.info/40731 - что там не так
<User052[web]> почему с камерой получается, а с экраном не хочет???
<IchEsseDichAuf> через что подмонтировать диск удалённой машины в локальной сети? и чтоб это не ssh было, шифрование потока излишне
<XuMuK> nfs
<IchEsseDichAuf> спасибо, я почему то ntfs искал и фейлил
<JlesHuK> Не подскажете, в чем может быть проблема? Ситуация такая: ставлю ubuntu 10.04, загружаюсь, пишет что найдены пропориентатные драйвера и перестает работать usb-мышь.
<skai> http://static.itmages.com/i/10/1207/h_1291734428_305cd70298.png
<skai> sharikoff:
<skai> artus:
<Bezoomie> Где можно скачать темы Ubuntu 10.10
<sharikoff> skai: ?
<skai> sharikoff: как скрин?:)
<sharikoff> лажовый
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> sharikoff: чем?
<skai> sharikoff: тем, что не мак?
<sharikoff> зеленым человечком
<skai> sharikoff: ага:)ты против андроида?ты иософил:)
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> sharikoff: ниче ниче:)вот увидишь 2.3 андройд - выбросишь нафиг все айфоны:)
<sharikoff> опять недоделаное уг,
<skai> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCgf8RW7B88
<skai> отличное УГ:)лучше всяких иос
<skai> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkIn9nyJV0Y
<JlesHuK> Никто не знает? Ну ок.
<skai> даже вот этот ролик лучше
<skai> sharikoff: новый нексус с:)теперь гуглы перешли на гнусмас:)
<sharikoff> видел..
<Corsair> JlesHuK:  у меня такое было,когда ставил 10.10.Но как с ним бороться - незнаю:)
 * JlesHuK slaps Corsair around a bit with a large trout
<JlesHuK> оО
<JlesHuK> Что-то не то нажал
<JlesHuK> Corsair, проблема проявляется не только в той сборке, но и вообще во всех проверенных мной сборках линукс, в т.ч. Росинка
<Corsair> JlesHuK: ну я незнаю,у меня сейчас 10.04lts,нормально всё работает
<Corsair> мышка USB
<artus> skai:
<skai> artus: ну а ты как к андроидам относишься?
<artus> skai: спокойно)
<skai> artus:
<skai> http://static.itmages.com/i/10/1207/h_1291734428_305cd70298.png
<artus> эть че за такое? )))
<skai> artus: а не видно?:)
<JlesHuK> МОжет хоть кто-то знает в чем трабла может быть? А то на винде видеть не очень прикольно ;(
<artus> JlesHuK: че за мыш то?
<JlesHuK> artus, logitech усб
<artus> ибо у меня даже ergo r800 радио которая без всяких работатеь) и все 10ть кнопок видно)
<artus> JlesHuK: а в логах что?
<JlesHuK> artus, в каких именно логах?
<artus> а конкретно messages dmesg и syslog
<skai> artus: как тебе андроид ос?:)
<JlesHuK> artus, сказать не могу, клава тоже неработает при этом
<artus> ненаю) не щупал)
<artus> ыы
<artus> JlesHuK: а она у тя только в иксах не работает?
<JlesHuK> artus, вообще в любом случае
<skai> artus: я тож:)а хотца
<artus> JlesHuK: в любом не может не работать)
<JlesHuK> artus, как только я загружаю систему, грузятся иксы (ubuntu 10.04lts), после чего выскакивает надпись о пропориентатных драйверах и перестает работать мышь и клава. Сделать не успаеваю ничего
<artus> JlesHuK: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-usb-stops-working-problem-in-ubuntu.html
<artus> вобщем acpi=force irqpoll тебе поможет )
<|rapidsp|> а как глянуть лог обращения к модулям pam.d?
<JlesHuK> artus, спасибо и на том (:
<JlesHuK> artus, только сцыль не открывается
<artus> JlesHuK: дык грузишся с ливки, и правиш груб.кфг
<artus> JlesHuK: совсем ?
<Flanker> Добрый вечер
<JlesHuK> artus, все понял, благодарствую
<Flanker> Подскажите пожалуйста, я только что поставил дрова на видео. У меня отсутствуем файл конфигурации в Х11 xorg.conf
<Flanker> как бороться с разшерением экрана?
<SergeyIT> Flanker, а в меню - монитор, не?
<Flanker> Пишет что мой драйвер не подерживает необходимые расширения для работы и спрашивает использовать утилиту от драйвера производителя
<Flanker> пишешь да только галочки появляются, пишешь нет максимум 800х600
<SergeyIT> Flanker, а что за видео?
<artus> а видео у тя какое?
<Flanker> GeForse4 MX 440
<artus> nvidia-bug-report.sh  nvidia-installer      nvidia-settings       nvidia-smi            nvidia-uninstall      nvidia-xconfig
<artus> ррр
<artus> nvidia-settings же
<artus> и вообще .. че ты хочеш то от 440 )))
<artus> смирись )
<Flanker> nvidia-settings  как раз и не дает настроек.
<artus> nvidia-xconfig создаст те ксорг
<artus> дрова ты какие поставил?
<Flanker> что советовали на форуме ща
<andreymal> а че в марио запущенно под fceu(x) нету уровней кроме 0-1?
<Flanker> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.19-pkg1.run
<artus> nvidia-glx-legacy-96xx и все что сопутствует
<artus> потом nvidia-xconfig чтоб ксорг создало ну и сеттингс
<Flanker> спасибо artus
<artus> Flanker: а зачем мил человек те их скачивать если они в репах есть? или чисто от нечего делать?
<artus> ))
<skai> artus: от незнания реп, и вендовых привычек
<artus> )
<Flanker> ))
<Flanker> Я только перешел на убунту
<artus> skai: а я чей то раааслабилсо так с этими репами) вот на виртуалку надо внцсерв а я его найти не могу ))) все кйю то рекламу предлагають посмотреть )
<Flanker> а в репах вроде нету
<Flanker> я щас закончу с этим
<artus> skai: ато дурацкая привычка прям что ниче не надо искать оно все есть) только бери )
<artus> должно быть
<|Areks|> народ подскажите как самому добавить позицию для меню в grub2
<skai> artus: дык годно же
<artus> aptitude search
<artus> aptitude search nvidia
<|Areks|> menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)"  точнее где бы посмотреть какой раздел указывать для своей ос?
<artus> |Areks|: sudo nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<artus> |Areks|: sudo fdisk -l
<|Areks|> artus: как посмотреть какой раздел прописать 7)
<artus> fdisk -l
<|Areks|> artus:  смотри у меня стоит windows 7 и windows xp вот из граба меня кидает на загрузчик windows 7 который уже предлагает выбор или семерка или xp , задача  добавить в граб загрузку сразу wuin xp и сразу windows 7 такое реально?
<andreymal> +++++++++++++++++
<andreymal> блин, малалетки до компа добрались
<andreymal> *малолетки
<andreymal> пора спать
<artus> |Areks|: ну наверно реально)
<|Areks|> как бы в этой строчке указывается раздел set root='(hd0,1)'
<|Areks|> где вот мне посмотреть что писать в моём случае
<|Areks|> ао логике подходит set root='(hd0,2)'
<Flanker> народ вы смеяться будете. Спасибо. создался файл конфига. Теперь беда!!! Можно в утилитке выбирать какое разрешение только окно намного больше экрана и немогу никак дотянуться до сохранения настроек
<Flanker> вопрос как сохранить другое разрешение?
<Flanker> я ДУРАК спасибо через стандартные сделал больше. а потом туда полез
<Bezoomie> HI @LL
<skai> Bezoomie: а по русски нельзя?
<Bezoomie> ski ? ПРИВЕТ ВСЕМ
<skai> @voice Bezoomie
<skai> так.кто тут успел до меня?
<[Green]> skai: решил, что одного войса мало?
<skai> [Green]: я написал вот до того, как ты отправил:)слегка лаг изза загруженности канала торрентами
<Bezoomie> skai, зачем мне ваш воис ?
<[Green]> skai: =)
<skai> !v | Bezoomie
<ubuntuhelp> Bezoomie: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<Bezoomie> Эт за что?
<skai> [Green]: я честно гворя подумал про мва:)ты чет последнее время утих тут.не вмешиваешься в метания смертных:)
<Offoffoff> Bezoomie: за безумие.
<skai> !rules | Bezoomie
<ubuntuhelp> Bezoomie: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc а так же http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Bezoomie> И чем то я тут не угодил , поясни
<hookah> Bezoomie: счас еще и за обсуждение предупреждения оператора отхватишь )))
<Bezoomie> Я в каноникал Жалобу напишу )))
<Bezoomie> я же Безумие
<Offoffoff> Bezoomie: Убунту рассердишь только
<Offoffoff> Bezoomie: Убунту же любит тебя.
<Offoffoff> Bezoomie: прими её любовь или умри.
<Bezoomie> По приветствовал , и осужден , супер
<Bezoomie> SeregaIT ?, как делишки?
<Offoffoff> Bezoomie: Что болит?
<Offoffoff> Bezoomie: Что сломал?
<skai> Bezoomie: а ты почитай правила.там написано за что ты осужден.и за что будешь кикнут
<Bezoomie> У меня? А что должно болеть , не Очень вас понял
<Bezoomie> Где правило прочитать , за что получил?
<Offoffoff> Bezoomie: Что у тебя болит?
<hookah> и за что ты будешь сожжен на костре святой инквизиции
<hookah> =)
<Offoffoff> Bezoomie: что болит в Убунту у тебя? Она здорова? Ты к ней хорошо относишься? Не заставляешь делать всякие непотребные извращения?
<skai> !rules | Bezoomie
<ubuntuhelp> Bezoomie: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc а так же http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Bezoomie> skai:, где прочитать за что получил предупреждение ?
<artus> skai: беспорядки пресикаеш? )
<Bezoomie> artus: Что я натворил , обьясните
<skai> artus: ага:)сча за тебя возьмус.где мои 8гб на дропе?
<skai> Bezoomie: тебе ссылка дана.прочти и подумай над собой
<artus> skai: да дай ты мне с инетом то разобратцо)
<skai> artus: я слежу за тобой:)
<hookah> skai: ты какой суровый сегодня )))
<Bezoomie> Значит не можешь обьяснить, я не понимаю о какой ссылке идет речь
<artus> gg
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell Bezoomie about rules
<ubuntuhelp> Bezoomie, please see my private message
<artus> skai: 64 bytes from www.i.ua (91.198.36.14): icmp_req=38 ttl=57 time=66726 ms как тебе? )
<hookah> Bezoomie: ужось. тебе сцылку это два раза уже написали
<skai> artus: ты с чего сидишь?с диалапа в иране?
<Bezoomie> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны
<Bezoomie> Вот и я про то , что я сделал такого?
<skai> вот еще одно слово обсуждения действий без прочтения рпавил - отправлю гулять
<hookah> Bezoomie: а дальше не осилил?
<Bezoomie> Вы на меня сами давите
<skai> hookah: дык там дальше чтото про правила:)ему не интересно
<Bezoomie> я читал правила перед пользованием чата
<Offoffoff> Bezoomie: веруй в Убунту. И тебе станет легче.
<skai> Bezoomie: и не понял их сразу?господи там же все на русском даже
<hookah> skai: =) ага, там че-то другим цветом и не по-русски, а потом нажмешь - вообще целая страница буковок открываецца -_-
<skai> hookah: многа букаф:)ниасилил(С)
<Bezoomie> Хотите меня забанить ? за капс?
<hookah> skai: угумс )
<hookah> Bezoomie: мы тебя хотим в младшую школу отправить, читать учиццо
<skai> Bezoomie: я тя щас по 2.5 забаню на сутки
<skai> @voice hookah
<hookah> skai: -)
<hookah> skai: суров )
<emostarxd> привет ребята)
<emostarxd> кто то патчил себе ядро новым патчем о котором все говорят?
<Offoffoff> emostarxd: привет! Что сломал?
<skai> hookah: а ты по 2.2:)
<Bezoomie> Омг, я в вас верю, только не стоит этого делать , прошу от лица Безумного человечества простить и не судить меня строго, токого не повториться больше
<emostarxd> Offoffoff, ничего, все работает как часы)
<Offoffoff> emostarxd: я не стал. Скоро можно будет и так скачать.
<skai> Bezoomie: такое повторится максимум еще один раз:)потом повторить помешает бан:)
<emostarxd> я ставил на 2 машины, ничего пока не заметил, никакой разницы
<Offoffoff> emostarxd: У тебя intel?
<emostarxd> да, Celeron D, прескотт который
<Bezoomie> Skai , будешь следить за мной?
<Bezoomie> Skai . у меня вопрос к тебе
<Yandzee> Привет всем!
<Bezoomie> Привет
<Yandzee> Кто знает С напишите мне в приват плиз
<Yandzee> Оч надо
<hookah> Bezoomie: попробуй ТАБом пользоваться, оч удобно
<Bezoomie> У меня не получается
<Bezoomie> я пробывал сегодня
<hookah> Bezoomie: не получается нажать на кнопочку? как же так?
<Bezoomie> я жму и сообщение в чат кидает
<hookah> у тебя что за клиент
<Bezoomie> пиджин
<artus> выброси каку
<Bezoomie> а чем заменить его?
<artus> weechat же
<Bezoomie> сейчас посмотрю его умения
<artus> он усеет все
<artus> *умеет
<emostarxd> а меня вот пиджин вполне устраивает)
<hookah> Bezoomie: его у тебя нету скорее всего, устанавливать по apt-get install в терминале
<Bezoomie> где качать из реп?
<Bezoomie> sudo apt-get install weechat
<Bezoomie> так?
<_Xion_> народ у меня раскладка сама меняется как быть? вот пишу пишу и jsladaskld у меня версия 10.04 решений в гугле/форум.убунту.ру/ланчпэд ненашол
<hookah> Bezoomie: именно так
<artus> _Xion_: у тя аплет отображения раскладки бажный)
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: обновится
<artus> _Xion_: решений в гугле на форуме блогах вагон)
<_Xion_> куда еще то обновлятся)
<_Xion_> непомогают)
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: отключи 3ий уроверь
<_Xion_> =)
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: покажи вообще, какие настройки у тебя в клаве
<Offoffoff> itmages.ru
<_Xion_> ок ща
<artus> не в настройках там дело)
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: может у тебя еще xneur?
<Offoffoff> Его происки?
<_Xion_> нет))
<artus> а в апплете) выпилить его нафиг
<_Xion_> убунта свежая
<Bezoomie> Странно, поставил вичат а наити не могу его
<_Xion_> http://itmages.ru/image/view/87613/55378a6f
<artus> weechat-curses
<hookah> Bezoomie: в терминале набирай weechat-curses
<_Xion_> апплет параметры клавиатуры выпилить?
<hookah> artus: ты краток )
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: Параметры...
<artus> да
<artus> hookah: )
<Bezoomie> ого, учите пользоваться им
<|Areks|> народ помогите прописать в граб загрузку windows ))
<_Xion_> Offoffoff, ну это и есть параметры клавиатуры - раскладки
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: передвинь русский вверх
<|Areks|> пробовал не получилось
<_Xion_> Offoffoff, а теме какая именно вкладка параметров клавиатуры надо?
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: Параметры...
<_Xion_> Offoffoff, если я передвигаю русский в верх то у меня неработают горячие клавишы
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: рядом с По умолчанию
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: опа... у тебя проблема серьезней.
<Bezoomie> Артус, он открылся в терминале
<_Xion_> блин там че все спойлеры открывать о_О
<hookah_1> Bezoomie: умеешь по-буржуйски читать?
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: у меня например работают
<_Xion_> Offoffoff, мб какой определенный спойлер тока надо?
<|Areks|> народ кто-нибудт в изменении grub шарит? )
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: отключи специальные возможности
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: Может они мешают
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: Параметры...
<_Xion_> Offoffoff, все отключено там
<skai> |Areks|: extrasensoric шарит
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: "Параметры..."
<_Xion_> xt
<_Xion_> че
<_Xion_> =)
<_Xion_> в "Параметры..." куча спойлеров
<|Areks|> skai: я пробовал не получилось, копал в интернете, особо ничего не нашёл но есть упоминание, которые уточнить хочу
<Offoffoff> покажи
<_Xion_> мне лень их все открывать)
<Offoffoff> чего включено
<Offoffoff> скажи тогда просто
<_Xion_> of
<_Xion_> ща
<_Xion_> вариант расклад. цифр клав. - по умолчанию
<Bezoomie> Я не понимаю как вичат использовать
<_Xion_> использование клав. инд - скроллок
<hookah_1> Bezoomie: вот и спрашиваю, по-английски читать умеешь? есть официальная документация, но она на английском
<_Xion_> клавиши для смены раскладки алт+шифт
<_Xion_> остальное все вроде дальше по умолчанию
<hookah_1> а пока набирай /join irc.freenode.net
<hookah_1> Bezoomie: точнее погодь
<Offoffoff> _Xion_: а третий уровень не вклчен?
<hookah_1> Bezoomie: /connect irc.freenode.net
<_Xion_> а что это)
<_Xion_> аа
<_Xion_> не
<Bezoomie> (You can not write text in this buffer) это мне вичат пишет
<hookah_1> Bezoomie: потом идентифицируйся и потом заходи на канал командой /join #ubuntu-ru
<hookah_1> Bezoomie: /connect а не просто connect
<hookah_1> безумие поглощено вичатом )))
<Yandzee> че, вичат круче xchata?
<|Areks|> народ кто может адекватно помочь с grub2 ?
<skai> Yandzee: вичат торт
<hookah_1> Yandzee: вичат круче всех
<skai> |Areks|: я ж тебе дал уже контакт
<hookah_1> а хчат вообще даже упоминания недостоин
<|Areks|> skai: ye f ult jy )
<|Areks|> ну а где он
<skai> |Areks|: extrasensoric то?в отпуске естесственно:)экстрасенсы всегда в отпуске:)
<|Areks|> короче я пишу в файд 40_custom по адресу etc/grub.d
<|Areks|> пишу это http://pastebin.com/UpB59kRS
<|Areks|> но не работает
<|Areks|> то если номера разделов где винда я посмотрел и вписал
<kasydee> hookah_1: как мне сделать звуковой сигнал в вичате, когда мне пишут?
<ydz> Да, вичат козырная фишка
<|Areks|> вопрос, что вообще надо писать чтобы грузилась винда, какие параметры
<skai> арекс ты апдейт-груб делал?
<|Areks|> да пункты появились, но винду не грузят
<kasydee> загрузчик винды еще жив-то?
<Bezoomie> я так и не понял как им пользоваться
<Bezoomie> не нашел информации
<|Areks|> проблема в том что у меня сейчас в габе есть строчка windows 7 loader она ведёт на загрузчик windows 7 который в свою очередь предоставляет выбор между windows 7 и windows xp и тут все работает
<hookah_1> kasydee: надо пойти на официальную страницу weechat и там в документации написано какой скрипт скачать и установить, и как его активировать
<ydz> просто не для нубов
<hookah_1> сам не пользуюсь звуком, мне не надо
<|Areks|> я е хочу сделать чтобы windows xp сразу был в grub  по умолчанию
<|Areks|> skai: вот конкретная задача
<hookah_1> Bezoomie: чего ты не понял? я же тебе все команды написал
<Bezoomie> Спасибо за статус Нуба
<|Areks|> kasydee: загрузчик ив
<|Areks|> вопрос, как правильно прописать параметры для загрузчик windows
<skai> |Areks|: устра ваешься на работу в мелкософт.и там переписываешь их загрузчик.от семерки затирает хр и ставит свой.ты не сможешь поставить два загрузчкика без бубна и гемороя.а еще ты все сломаешь
<hookah_1> kasydee: смотреть вот здесь http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/weechat_faq.en.html
<kasydee> ок
<|Areks|> skai: а вот нефига, windows 7 меня кидает на загрузчик windows xp который в свою очередь предлагет windows xp или "хз чёто там на диске С"
<|Areks|> что это за фигня вторым пунктом я так и не понял
<skai> Areks: загрузчик мелкомягкого один.он просто кидает тебя на конфиг от хр.а самого загрузчика нет.это как груб.он кидает на конфиги разных линух, но загрузчик стоит один
<|Areks|> skai: а есть варианты сразу грузить windows xp
<|Areks|> ?
<|Areks|> например проги acronis os selector вроде как-то по своему грузит, но будет ли он работать с ext4
<skai> |Areks|: есть.восстановить загрузчик венды.потом восстановить загрузчик груб.и никогда не грузить семерку ибо икспишный не умеет семерку
<Bezoomie> Мда вичат не понял , над чтоб подробно обьяснили
<hookah_> Bezoomie: ты сейчас с чего сидишь?
<hookah_> аа
<hookah_> ну да
<Bezoomie> пиджин
<hookah_> вспомнил
<sima> Люди,а в пиджине нет джаббера чтоли?\
<hookah_> так вот открой терминал
<Bezoomie> открыт вичат
<hookah_> Bezoomie: в чем проблема тогда?
<sima> Лююди
<sima> В пиджине есть жаббер?
<only_you> sima: есть, XMPP же
<Bezoomie> как открыть канал
<hookah_> Bezoomie: к серверу подключился?
<sima> XMPP - это жаббер?Я просто такие протоколы ни разу не юзал. :)
<Bezoomie> неа не понял как
<only_you> да
<Bezoomie> вот что пишет irc: command "join" must be executed on irc buffer (server or
<Bezoomie>              | channel)
<hookah_> Bezoomie: ну я же писал полностью команду. пиши как я писал
<Bezoomie> как?
<hookah_> Bezoomie: /connect irc.freenode.net
<hookah_> Bezoomie: прямо так, начиная с \
<hookah_> то есть /
<Bezoomie> есть
<hookah_> дальше набирай /join #ubuntu-ru
<den1> это я Безумие ))
<den1> спс тебе
<hookah_> Bezoomie: Алилуйя )))
<Bezoomie> Слгласен
<sima> Это же безумие,НЕТ ЭТО СПАРТААААА!!! :D
<hookah_> sima: =)
<den1> )))
<den1> как ник сменить тут?
<hookah_> den1: /nick XXXXXX
<Bez00mie>  круто )))
<Bez00mie> еще бы терминал под себя настроить и вообще пиджин не нужен ))
<sima> А я моргу под 6-ю никами зайти :D
<Bezoomie> itcnm nthvbyfkjd )
<sima> могу*
<Bezoomie> шесть терминалов )))
<skai> sima: и получить бан за флуд никами
<sima> Ага :D
<Flanker> Зачем такие извраты?
<Bezoomie> просто меня научили пользовать вичатом
<sima> apt-get moo
<sima> :-D
<skai> бойан
<sima> Да пох :):)))
<Bez00mie> не акардеон круче
<skai> @voice sima
<sima> ^В
<sima> :D
<hookah_> skai: не боян а классика ))
<sima> Люди, +v - это что?)
<sima> Предупреждение?)
<skai> hookah_: а ты почто это без войса тут?
<hookah_> skai: не гневайся, боярин! )))
<Bez00mie> hookah_: это теперь при каждом включении надо писать такие команды?
<skai> Bez00mie: да.если не сможешь осилить в конфиг прописать все это
<hookah_> Bez00mie: да. можно настроить все на автомат, но надо читать доки, курить маны и проч.
<hookah_> Bez00mie: идешь на weechat.org и читаешь FAQ
<skai> @voice hookah_
<skai> hookah_: а то непорядок:)
<Bez00mie> тады эт не для меня , еще не освоил Силу линукса , но она меня радует
<hookah_> skai: эх ты )))
<hookah_> skai: хоть с первого тогда сними войс )))
<skai> hookah_: ненене.а то ты с него начнешь писать:)
<hookah_> skai: не начну ))
<hookah_> skai: честное пионерское )
<sima> Люди,что даёт войс?
<sima> Ну или забирает? :D
<Bez00mie> sima:  позвонить дает
<hookah_> sima: дает шанс подумать над своим поведением )
<sima> Bez00mie: Дайте две :D
<sima> hookah_: А конкретнее?)
<Bez00mie> sima: звонок другу , и спросить совет как дальше быть ))
<sima> Bez00mie: Не смешно... Я серьёзно ;)
<Bez00mie> sima:  гугл переводчик
<sima> voice = голос
<hookah_> sima: ничего, просто если будет нарушение правил и при этом будет войс - оператор подумает что хватит уже с тобой сюсюкаться и кикнет/забанит тебя
<sima> я прекрасно знаю :)
<sima> hookah_: Спасибо :)
<Bezoomie> ))
<Bez00mie> жесть , весь текст написан мною в терминали можно востановить прокруткой мыши ) Может даже это и удобно )
<skai> Bez00mie: а ты вылечи свое раздвоение личности
<hookah_> можно еще и курсором клавиатуры
<hookah_> skai: человек осваивает прелести вичата, не суди строго хоть первое время ))
<Bez00mie> а сюда гугл добавить можно?
<Bez00mie> hookah_: можно?
<Bez00mie> Таб хорошая штука
<hookah_> Bez00mie: таб хорошая. в смысле гугл добавить? google talk ты имеешь ввиду?
<Bez00mie> hookah_:  именно его
<hookah_> Bez00mie: нет, насколько я знаю только ИРЦ и жаббер пока, остальные обещаются со временем
<Bez00mie> ладно а как сменить фон тут?
<Bez00mie> хотя не надо
<hookah_> Bez00mie: идешь в Edit -- Profile Preferences - там визуальные настройки
<hookah_> термиинала соответственно
<Bez00mie> hookah_:  спс получилось
<Bez00mie> hookah_:  а если я сверну терминал и мне напишут , уведомление будет ?
<hookah_> у меня вообще полупрозрачный - так читать удобно, прямо сквозь него )
<hookah_> проверь )
<hookah_> сверни, я тебе напишу
<hookah_> Bez00mie: ну как?
<Bez00mie> ок
<hookah_> Bez00mie: есть?
<Bez00mie> нет
<hookah_> Bez00mie: м?
<hookah_> ну вот. я просто не сворачиваю - мне не надо )
<Bez00mie> плохо
<hookah_> в FAQе написано как сделать звуковое оповещение. мне просто лень, а ты почитай если хочешь
 * skai посомтрел на ниасиляторов как свиборг и улыбнулся скрипту lnotify с оффсайта, который при хайлайте дает нотифи-сенд
<Bez00mie> hookah_:  большое спасибо за старания
 * sima офишел от задвинутого skai 0_o
<hookah_> skai: знаю я про этот скрипт, просто мне не надо )))
<sima> офигел-
<sima> *
<Bez00mie> надо привыкать к вичату, Лан прощаюсь со всеми временно
<sima> Bez00mie: бб
<hookah_> Bez00mie: пока
<Bez00mie> sima:  и тебе ? yt ,elm pksv
<Bez00mie> ы
<genrik> Привет
<sima> Bez00mie: Что и мне? 0_о
<sima> привет
<Bez00mie> sima:  не будь злым
<sima> Bez00mie: Я злой? 0_о
 * sima очень добрай ^_^
<genrik> Помошь нужна
 * sima надоело что клавиатура его не слушается. :'(
<sima> !ask
<Bez00mie> sima: я попутал видимо чуток
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<sima> :)
<genrik> Помогите, не прёт обновление
<sima> !ask genrik
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ask genrik'
<sima> !ask !genrik
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ask !genrik'
<sima> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Bez00mie> Пока Всем , Огромное Спасибо добрым людям и Убунте
<sima> [OZK]ne4eHbKo: Хотели бы вы с криком "ЭТО СПАРТААААА" пнуть того, кто мешает вам выйти из автобуса? :D
<skai> @kick sima этот бойан уже всех по всему интернету достал
<hookah_> skai: ты сегодня просто устрашающе суров )))
<sima> Да ладно,не всё с что на баше - баян
<sima> или просто тут все баш читают :D
<skai> @voice sima
<hookah_> :)
<sima> Интересно какой это по счёту? 0_о
<hookah> skai: кикни и меня тогда тоже, чтобы у меня войс пропал ))
<skai> sima: последний на ближайшие сутки
<rryk_> мда... на русском канале только флуд... пожалуй я назад на английский пойду
<skai> hookah: так я его верну
<sima> :D
<skai> rryk_: с богом
<hookah> skai: мдэ
<skai> @kick rryk_ мы отпускаем тебя, брат
<sima> rryk_: а там одни не умники :D
<skai> hookah: так тыж под наблюдением.я не помню за что, но то, что ты под наблюдением - я помню
<sima> skai: ахахах
<hookah> skai: ты сегодня прям в ударе ))
<sima> На баш :D
<skai> затем и войсы, чтобы  не забыл, кто попал под наблюдение
<hookah> skai: за то что сказал человеку что он читать не умеет
<skai> hookah: аааа.2.2
<skai> оскорбление или принижение других:)
<skai> в открытую:)
<hookah> skai: так он же не обиделся ))) он мне потом еще спасибо говорил, потому что в отличие от остальных я ему объяснил че-то )))
<skai> hookah: ну так все равно же:)нехай попадать под раздачу,пока у меня синдром вахтера обострен^_^
<hookah> skai: ну кто ж тебя знает когда у тебя обострения случаются )) ты хоть график вывешивай чтоль )))
<skai> hookah: а он может наступить в любой момент.так что лучше не расслабляйтесь
<sima> Бешеный оператор онлайн :D
<sima> Новый детектив :D
<skai> sima: это было 2.2 или 2.5?
<sima> skai: Дайте ссылку на правила. :D
<skai> !rules | sima
<ubuntuhelp> sima: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc а так же http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<hookah> ты когда это случается меняй тогда топик канала на "ахтунг! skai на вахте"
<satskiy> привет
<sima> hookah: :-D
<skai> !rules | hookah
<ubuntuhelp> hookah: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc а так же http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<invision> народ что за фигня тормозит запись видео с рабочего стола. recordMyDesktop попробовал и ffmpeg все равно только начинаю записывать и все тормозит жутко. проц 4 ядра АМД 3ггц
 * hookah ушел читать правила канала в хххдцатый раз
<hookah_reading_r> блин, слово рулз не поместилось =(
<satskiy> люди нужна помошь---у меня на работе решили поставить всем убунту 10,04--- поставил---теперь на всех компах(а на всех встроенная intel 845) падают иксы---че делать?  (на версии 8,04 не падает --пробовал)
<invision> ктонить ответит мне
<Volkodav> логи почитать для начала
<skai> satskiy: не юзать на испражнении мамонта новые иксы.ставь дебиан 5 и не мучайся
<hookah_reading_r> invision: если кто-то знает - ответят. если не отвечают - значит присутствующие не знают
<skai> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<satskiy> skai: да я с удовольствие---начальство не хочет --чето убунту и все
<skai> hookah_reading_r: не дезинформируй
<skai> satskiy: скажи им, что пусть тогда ставят старую убунту или меняют железо.
<satskiy> Volkodav: а где /etc/X11 ?
<Volkodav> или видуюхи отдельные дешёвые поставят
<hh_reading_rules> skai: не дезинформирую, то же самое говорит бот с правилами
<skai> hh_reading_rules: вырвано из контекста.ты случаем не журналист?ведь там есть и продолжение
<satskiy> а еще варианты есть
<jah-man> всем ку, кто знает как сделать загрузочную флешку с несколькими ОС?
<Volkodav> satskiy: log view  посмотри
<hh_reading_rules> skai: "присутствующие не знают" - я написал, "никто не знает, или все спят" - говорит бот. не вижу дезинформирующей разницы
<skai> hh_reading_rules: в твоем варианте только незнают.а бот говорит что могут и знать, но лень.ты выставляешь нас с плохой стороны.как журналист
<hh_reading_rules> skai: про лень ничего нет, только про тех кто спит
<skai> hh_reading_rules: а почему может спать человек среди дня?лень
<hh_reading_rules> skai: а где сказано про середину дня? вечер/ночь на улице
<hh_reading_rules> skai: к тому же, если человек спит - значит к категории присутствующих не относится. а я именно так и написал
<skai> hh_reading_rules: и опять таки ты забыл, что в мире много асовых поясов
<skai> hh_reading_rules: ты посмотри на количество людей на канале и на тех, кто активен.думаешь остальные молча смотрят на экран?
<hh_reading_rules> skai: помню, поэтому и написал вечер\ночь. у меня - восьмой час, у тебя - третий-четвертый?
<skai> у меня полночь
<hh_reading_rules> skai: оставлять ирц в онлайне и присутствовать - принципиально разные вещи
<hh_reading_rules> skai: екатеринбург?
<skai> hh_reading_rules: восточней
<hh_reading_rules> восточней разница с москвой больше 3х часов, а в москве сейчас 9
<skai> hh_reading_rules: у меня 3 часа.а урал западней.и ебург тоже
<hh_reading_rules> skai: ты сказал что у тебя полночь
<skai> 3 часа разницы
<hh_reading_rules> а мой вариант был именно третий-четвертый час. т.е. я был прав, а ты меня дезинформировал
<skai> если в московии сейчас 9.20 - у меня 20 минут первого
<hh_reading_rules> skai: в Новосибе 4 часа разницы, в Иркутске - 5. где ты тогда находишься?
<skai> hh_reading_rules: в новосибе +6 пояс.в москве +3.я так думаю, что 6-3=3.
<sima> У меня вообще 20.20 :)
<hh_reading_rules> skai: аа, вон что. у вас зимой +6, летом +7
<Sergey_IT> вечер
<hookah> Sergey_IT: вечер. а добрый?
<skai> Sergey_IT: ты че это подчеркивание добавил в ник?
<Sergey_IT> я с нетбука под этим именем
<Sergey_IT> чего-то народу мало
<skai> Sergey_IT: боятся:)
<Sergey_IT> кого?
 * skai покаснел от смущения
<Sergey_IT> на англоязычном 1575 человек
<skai> Sergey_IT: застращал я их:)
<Sergey_IT> skai, ты не страшный, тебя даже кошка не боится
<skai> Sergey_IT: ну так кошка же:)если будет боятся-  насрет в тапки:)
<Bezoomie> а вот и я Всем привет
<skai> Sergey_IT: тем более, что она меня по жаберу знает
<Bezoomie> скажите а с помощью Вайна игру с диска можно поставить?
<Sergey_IT> setup.exe
<Bezoomie> ща попробую
<elfaimer> Bezoomie: смотря какую игру
<Bezoomie> TMF
<skai> Sergey_IT: а если install.exe
<Sergey_IT> Bezoomie и опять чего-нибудь рухнет
<Bezoomie> Sergey_IT: например
<Sergey_IT> skai, так синоним
<Bezoomie> Sergey_IT:  в убунте рухнет что то ??
<Sergey_IT> Bezoomie, не ставь каку )
<Sergey_IT> Bezoomie, все, что от вин - на свой страх и риск
<Bezoomie> как же люди играют в виндовозов?
<skai> Sergey_IT: все, что от вин - от лукавого:)кроме фоллаута 1-2 и соулбрингера:)
<elfaimer> обычно играют
<elfaimer> я седня поставил героев пятых жене, себе футбольный менеджер, только играть некогда((
<elfaimer> о TMF не слышал
<Bezoomie> гыы, у мну Диск поцарапан и не читается )))
<Bezoomie> Track Mania Forever
<elfaimer> Bezoomie: попробуй playonlinux lkz ecnfyjdrb
<elfaimer> для установки
<Sergey_IT> Bezoomie, смаж мокрой ваткой и скопируй, бывает проходит
<Bezoomie> )) Sergey_IT  не буду
<Bezoomie> а то рухнет
<Bezoomie> а если игра установлина на разделе НТФС смогу запустить?
<Bezoomie> не могу ))) Во время чтения архива произошла ошибка.
<skai> ладно:)пока меня нет - не устраивайте анархию:)
 * andreymal опять не ставится WTK :DD
<andreymal> точнее (((
<Bezoomie>  AlienShooterSetup.exe идет отлично по ваину Убивалка времени Динамичная
 * andreymal играет в neverball
<Bezoomie> А ПульсАудио у всех глючит?
<andreymal> видимо нет
<Sergey_IT> Bezoomie, а чего бишься?
<Bezoomie> чего?
<Sergey_IT> Bezoomie, я так копировал поцарапаные диски
<Sergey_IT> Bezoomie, 50 на 50 обычно читается
<Bezoomie> Sergey_IT, я понял , но я проверил он не поидет на убунту Ваин не открывает
<Bezoomie> Алиен Шутер игра Бомба , она идет )))
<Bezoomie> я как бы не ираю просто эксперименты провожу , ознакомление Убунты Проще говоря
<andreymal> скачай alien arena
<Bezoomie> Алиен Арена Отдыхает
<Sergey_IT> Bezoomie, не мучай убунту всяким вин поделием (
<Bezoomie> Лучше Арены в вольфштейн погонять
<andreymal> догда openarena/nexuiz))
<Bezoomie> в Вольфштейне воина , особенно на серваке Бегинерс
<Bezoomie> Мочилово не детское
<DrChe> Чтобы сюда картинку кинуть, принято определненным хостингом пользоваться или можно любым?
<DrChe> определенным*
<sergei> пробовал поставить убунту в текстовом режиме, но видать накасячил... grub нормально не работает. заходит в resorse mode что делать?
<Sergey_IT> !images
<ubuntuhelp> ITmages — быстрый и удобный хостинг изображений. см: http://itmages.ru
<DrChe> спасибо
<DrChe> днло в том, что мне центр приложений при установке libcupsys2 выдает такую ошибку http://itmages.ru/image/view/87717/6a1f34a4
<DrChe> до этого говорил только про зависимости, когда все удовлетворил, в самом конце установке пишет это
<DrChe> sergei, grub пробовал восстанавливать?
<Sergey_IT>  DrChe, 1 раз по описанию на форуме
<sergei> как?
<sergei> через ливсиди
<sergei> ?
<Sergey_IT>  DrChe, http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub
<Sergey_IT> через лайвСД
<DrChe> sergei, да
<DrChe> Sergey_IT, а зачем это мне? Я не спрашивал, как граб восстанавливать.
<sergei> спасибо
<Sergey_IT>  DrChe, извини (
<sergei> а куда его ставить на начало? или на раздел с линуксом
<sergei> ?
<Sergey_IT> так там все написано
<sergei> оу... извиняюсь, не терпеливый
<Nastya> привет всем
<Nastya> подскажите, как настроить чтоб консоль вызывалась но нажатию на  ~
<DrChe> Nastya, комбинации клавиш клавиатуры в параметрах. Там будет пункт "Открытие терминала".
<Nastya> нужно что то  game-like console . дело в том что у меня после дня работы открыто около 6-8 разных консолей окторые были запущены чтоб выполнить простейшую комманду
<Nastya> если будет такая штука котрая будет появляться по нажатии  ~  и исчезать после  esc или ~  то такой проблемы не будет :)
<DrChe> Nastya, у меня такая стоит, guake в центре приложений
<Nastya> я не знаю  насколько понятно что мне надо :)
<DrChe> стандартно и открывается и закрывается на f12, вылезает сверху, можно внутри вкладки делать
<DrChe> настраивается прозрачность
<DrChe> не закрывается точнее, а сворачивается
<User140[web]> Всем доброго вечера!
<Bezoomie> Как оно
<Bezoomie> ?
<Bezoomie> а как прога называется которая транслирует музыку другим участникам
<Bezoomie> ?
<Bezoomie> или просто как создать свое радио ?
<Taurendil> mpd
<Bezoomie> что это?
<Taurendil> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mpd
<sima> Люди,а опен офис и вправду такое УГ,как я сейчас вижу?)
<hookah> sima: опен офис ничем не хуже мелкомягких, это только уг для тех кто подсажен на мс и кого страшно ломает переучиваться
<Taurendil> чем не нравится? все более менее
<sima> hookah: нене, ж ничё не говорю такого,просто хочу текст отформатировать,а оно сопротивляется сцуко :(
<sima> Переучиватся не ломает уже давно :)
<Taurendil> Bezoomie, я юзал как клиент к нему sonata, еще есть что-то, гугли
<sima> Ну кроме Гимпа,его я наверно никогда не выучу :(
<Bezoomie>  Taurendil, Сложная в обращении?
<Bezoomie> мпд
<hookah> sima: как сопротивляется-то? я правда сам не большой специалист, просто интересно )
<Taurendil> да как сказать, нужно раз настроить, поправить конфиги и будет работать) зато не грузит систему и вообще тру
<sima> Сек
<sima> счас опишу :)
<User160[web]> И снова привет всем!
<ozstr1ker> приветы
<Bezoomie>  Taurendil, а как другие участники подсоединяются к нему?
<ozstr1ker> есть вопрос по железу
<ozstr1ker> долго мучаюсь в выборе нового жесткого диска
<sima> hookah: Ну во первых какая-то рамка серая...
<sima> Во вторых кожда жму ентер при переносе на другой лист,оно его к середине листа переносит...
<Taurendil> Bezoomie, я юзал его на воспроизведение музыки для себя, на других не транслировал, так что сказать ничего не могу. посмотри тут https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MPD_-_Music_Player_Daemon_%28%D0%A0%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9%29
<sima> И пока на начало выташишь ппц
<ozstr1ker> хочу купить seagate а все его не хвалят хотя у меня внешний sata уже очень долго работает и я доволен, посоветуйте что брать с большим объемом?
<User160[web]> Так и не смог я победить ffmpeg -f x11grab -r 1 -s wxga -i :0.0 -s 320x240 localhost:8011/feed.swf В оконцовке выдает [x11grab @ 0x8b202c0]device: :0.0 -> display: :0.0 x: 0 y: 0 width: 1366 height: 768 [x11grab @ 0x8b202c0]shared memory extension  found Input #0, x11grab, from ':0.0':   Duration: N/A, start: 1291755533.247713, bitrate: 33570 kb/s     Stream #0.0: Video: rawvideo, rgb32, 13
<User160[web]> что делать?
<Bezoomie> Taurendil , спасибо , то что нужно )))
<Taurendil> Bezoomie, трудись)
<Taurendil> ozstr1ker, а какого объема конкретно хочешь?
<ozstr1ker> да вот читаю http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/hardware/71562/
<ozstr1ker> Taurendil хочу от 1 до 2тб потому что говорят что после нового года жд подорожают в разы все это из за защиты прав интелектуальной собственности
<Taurendil> оО
<Taurendil> правда что ли??
<ozstr1ker> Taurendil правда чтото по радио было там Михалков замешан
<ozstr1ker> точно не знаю но хард нужен уже давно
<Taurendil> не знаю-не знаю...
<Taurendil> хорошая машинка такая... а чем не хвалят?
<VUbuntu> всем добрый вечер
<Bezoomie> http://w04-cn03.akadostream.ru:8000/radiorecord128.mp3 послушаите
<sergei> .йгше
<ozstr1ker> Taurendil не хвалят seagateы на яндексе
<ozstr1ker> хотя я горя не знал весь хард забит фонотекой
<VUbuntu> люди хелп!!!!!!!!!
<VUbuntu> who known free pascal
<Taurendil> ozstr1ker, а сколько стоит примерно вербатим?
<ozstr1ker> http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=3870046&hid=91033&text=Verbatim%2047528&srnum=1
<ozstr1ker> на два терабайта нету в продаже(
<VUbuntu> tcnm
<ozstr1ker> а на полтора почему то есть
<VUbuntu> есть
<ozstr1ker> покажи
<VUbuntu> индикатор магазин
<ozstr1ker> чтоб 7200
<ozstr1ker> эм не понял сори
<VUbuntu> ты в какой стране живешь?
<ozstr1ker> в стране поле чудес
<VUbuntu> яozstr1ker: я серьезно
<ozstr1ker> VUbuntu я в подмосковье живу
<VUbuntu> ozstr1ker: ох сори я в украине
<VUbuntu> \у нас есть на 2
<ozstr1ker> VUbuntu да украина мне близка
<VUbuntu> ozstr1ker: lol
<ozstr1ker> хыхы
<ozstr1ker> http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=6053912&hid=91033
<ozstr1ker> не и у нас есть
<ozstr1ker> только очень дорого
<VUbuntu> ozstr1ker: а что обязательно на 2
<ozstr1ker> ыообще надо на один
<ozstr1ker> придется брать seagate как я понимаю
<ozstr1ker> иначе я так и не решусь
<VUbuntu> ozstr1ker: та фирма особой разницы не играет - все китай!
<VUbuntu> кто - то мне поможет??
<Taurendil> ozstr1ker, во че надо бы взять) http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/4601295/
<ozstr1ker> VUbuntu не все надо брать от производителя
<VUbuntu> ozstr1ker: это мое личное мнение
<VUbuntu> люди помогите с акуу зфісфд
<VUbuntu> free pascal
<ozstr1ker> VUbuntu хыхы c flashm я уже определился, тут терли вот вам рекомендую эту фирму http://www.corsair.com/products/survivor/default.aspx правда у меня обычная не GTR
<VUbuntu> ozstr1ker: сенки. попрошу обращаться на ты :)
<VUbuntu> програмеры тут есть?
<VUbuntu> аууууууу
<Sergey_IT> бывают
<VUbuntu> Sergey_IT: привет
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Taurendil> ozstr1ker, http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/4044458/ не устроит?
<ozstr1ker> VUbuntu окей будем знакомы xD
<VUbuntu> ozstr1ker: Вова
<VUbuntu> :)
<VUbuntu> Sergey_IT: програмист?
<Taurendil>  ozstr1ker, мне тоже захотелось)
<Sergey_IT> VUbuntu, спрашивай - может кто и ответит
<ozstr1ker> VUbuntu у нас ники есть тут) Кирилл на всякий случай
<ozstr1ker> Taurendil винтчестер?
<VUbuntu> ozstr1ker: :)
<Taurendil> ozstr1ker,  ага)
<ozstr1ker> ;-)\
<ozstr1ker> Taurendil про WD ничего не знаю но модель не популярная вроде
<VUbuntu> Sergey_IT: есть поле edit хочу чтобы при вводе в него числа сразу автоматически выводилось соответствующее число полей ввода
<VUbuntu> Sergey_IT: язык free pascal
<ozstr1ker> и на 2тб мне дорого будет я готов на один
<Taurendil> ozstr1ker, wd вообще в магазинах чаще всего вижу
<Taurendil> на 1 там 3330р
<ozstr1ker> Taurendil не рекомендую надо брать харды от производителя как seagate, hitachi
<ozstr1ker> их всего по миру 4 кто делает жесткие диски
<ozstr1ker> мне вот такой еще понравился http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hid=91033&modelid=1579222 внешне =)
<Taurendil> ozstr1ker, я себе пару лет назад купил хардбокс за 250р и воткнул в него новенький жесткий диск) интерфейс юэсби, робыть нормально пока)
<ozstr1ker> Taurendil да была такая идея
<ozstr1ker> но вот сейчас я чего то не то смотрю, мне же надо без блока питания а чтоб только usb и маленький без всяких заморочек
<Taurendil> вообще говоря обещают флеху на терабайт, но цена...
<ozstr1ker> космическая
<Taurendil> 13000р стоит на 128гб, а тер будет вообще полтинник стоить)
<ozstr1ker> хыхы да я видел есть у corsair такая
<ozstr1ker> http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hid=91033&modelid=5012666
<Taurendil> ozstr1ker, если нужен без блока питания, то бери хардбокс и не парься)
<ozstr1ker> а что за фирма такая видел они флешки в виде ключа делают))))
<ozstr1ker> Taurendil покажи плиз варианты?
<User643[web]> Люди добрые, как все же при помощи ффмпег икс граб выкладывать живое онгтайм изображение рабочего стола на сайт?
<VUbuntu> ozstr1ker: http://hard.rozetka.com.ua/hdd/c80084/21295=3854/
<Taurendil> ozstr1ker, http://market.yandex.ru/search.xml?text=hard%20box&hid=91009&srnum=16 а я сам брал мелкий, для жд кот в ноут
<ozstr1ker> Taurendil пипец в укоаине техника дороже
<ozstr1ker> вот еще улыбнуло http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=5012663&hid=91033 но как я понимаю цена за дизайн
<ozstr1ker> сейчас покажу ихние флешки хихи)
<ozstr1ker> http://market.yandex.ru/guru.xml?CMD=-RR=0,0,0,0-PF=1801946%2BEQ%2Bsel%2B1870115-VIS=20160-CAT_ID=488214-EXC=1-PG=10&hid=288003
<Taurendil> да уж))
<ozstr1ker> насчет хард бокс не уверен смотрю они все с бп и если уже такую большую штуку собирать то делать это как хранилище данных а оно дорого стоит очень ...
<ozstr1ker> Taurendil прикольно но цены завышины
<Taurendil> я зашел в соседний комп. магазин и купил его за 250р.) тут дороговато конеч
<bggooo> подскажите как закрепить тюнер за файлом-устройством /dev/video0 а то поставил камеру она назначается /dev/vido0 и tvtime не хочет работать, опция -d у tvtime-а не хочет работать :)
<ozstr1ker> http://listen.grooveshark.com/s/We_Are_The_People_shazam_Remix_/1VUDGn
<MadWann> вечер добрый всем
<ozstr1ker> вот тема на мой взгляд кинуть его на роутер и забыть http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/hardware/77006/
<User643[web]> Вечр добрый)))
<VUbuntu> User643[web]: ghbdtn
<VUbuntu> User643[web]: привет
<MadWann> ГГ)
<VUbuntu> MadWann: и тебе привет
<VUbuntu> и так мне кто-то поможет или нет?????????????
<MadWann> что случилось? продублируй)
<VUbuntu> MadWann: сть поле edit хочу чтобы при вводе в него числа сразу автоматически выводилось соответствующее число полей ввода
<VUbuntu> [23:31:34] <VUbuntu> Sergey_IT: язык free pascal
<VUbuntu>  
<VUbuntu> MadWann: событие OnChange??
<MadWann> ооо !!! нее я не в тот канал попал чтоли)))
<VUbuntu> MadWann: :)
<MadWann> ты у меня лучше спроси как значки в убунту поменять я расскажу)Г
<ozstr1ker> наверное я определился в это http://pleer.ru/_25183.html
<ozstr1ker> не блин дорого)
<inkvizitor68sl> чео выбираете ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ozstr1ker, на атоме купи мать и воткни в корпус человеческий
<inkvizitor68sl> и поставь 2 харда в RAID1
<inkvizitor68sl> через пару-тройку лет спасибо мне скажешь за этот совет
<inkvizitor68sl> когда захочется места побольше или один из хардов умрет
<ozstr1ker> inkvizitor68sl бук новый буду брать правда не себе)
<inkvizitor68sl> ozstr1ker, так буку или сетевой сторадж? )
<ozstr1ker> сейчас хард
<ozstr1ker> inkvizitor68sl сетевой дрого стоит щит
<inkvizitor68sl> по поводу харда я тебе посоветовал
<inkvizitor68sl> читай выше
<ozstr1ker> да видел спс
<inkvizitor68sl> мать+корпус+оперативка обойдутся тысячи в 3
<inkvizitor68sl> а харды ты сможешь купить когда угодно
<ozstr1ker> нет какраз харды мне нужны сейчас а мать корпус это есть но еще не у меня)
<ozstr1ker> а про это кто что скажет http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=6448633&hid=91033 ???
<ozstr1ker> цена хорошая и фирма
<inkvizitor68sl> ozstr1ker, НЕ покупай подобные девайсы
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что внутри, скорее всего, barracuda 7200.11
<inkvizitor68sl> а у нас на работе метровая стопка этих барракуд
<ozstr1ker> чем плохо?
<inkvizitor68sl> мертвых
<ozstr1ker> у меня была и все гут
<ozstr1ker> чего все жалуются на seagate
<ozstr1ker> а внутри там не баракуда)
<inkvizitor68sl> а что там?
<inkvizitor68sl> http://gnu.su/files/downloads/babka.mp3 лоооооооооооооооооол
<ozstr1ker> http://www.hitachigst.com/external-drives/desktop/lifestudio-desk чтото свое
<ozstr1ker> не вот это получше http://listen.grooveshark.com/s/Stella_Polaris/147Sz8
<inkvizitor68sl> доктор, меня игнорируют!
<ozstr1ker> сочувствую
<inkvizitor68sl> ozstr1ker, так ты и игноришь)
<ozstr1ker> inkvizitor68sl ман я тебя не игнорю
<ozstr1ker> inkvizitor68sl мне накладно собирать все это барахло а бабла у меня не много так вот я хочу уже давно найти замену своему 250 сигейту и вроде как на правильном пути, платить за дизайн лишние 2тр я не готов поэтому возьму хитачи и не буду парится
<ozstr1ker> а бабку умолешенную я не готов слушать
<ozstr1ker> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> ozstr1ker, послушай старого дядьку
<inkvizitor68sl> или тебе сфоткать все харды) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> дохлые?)
<inkvizitor68sl> за 3 года
<Volkodav> у меня такая же пачка WD  лежит
<inkvizitor68sl> @ping
<ubuntuhelp> pong
<Volkodav> тоже хлам
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня всех производителей
<ozstr1ker> inkvizitor68sl был бы я олигархом купил бы хранилище данных а так мне не хватает даже на сетевой леси посему надо исходить из возможностей
<inkvizitor68sl> а во внешники ставят обычно самые самые дешевые варианты
<inkvizitor68sl> всё таки SATA диски ставят в серверы
<inkvizitor68sl> теже Caviar
<ozstr1ker> но хитачи сами делаю харды
<ozstr1ker> почему то я в этом уверен
<ozstr1ker> сфотай харды)
<inkvizitor68sl> бугога
<inkvizitor68sl> вот мне скоро полторашник нести менять
<inkvizitor68sl> купил, а он стучит
<inkvizitor68sl> хитачи
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати
<inkvizitor68sl> сча
<ozstr1ker> мазафака
<ozstr1ker> это тогда как повезет
<ozstr1ker> у кого подолгу работают, а где брак то сразу умирают при интенсивном обращении
<ozstr1ker> капец это как лотерея
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/87800/c46f3606
<inkvizitor68sl> в корпусах титановских - тоже 2 харжа
<inkvizitor68sl> харда*
<inkvizitor68sl> с наклейкой "инковский" - барракуда очередная)
<inkvizitor68sl> мелкий жив
<ozstr1ker> капекс =)
<ozstr1ker> для доктора http://listen.grooveshark.com/s/Sunglasses_At_Night/6OuPA
<ozstr1ker> а корпусы "титан" самодельные?
<inkvizitor68sl> ozstr1ker, нет
<inkvizitor68sl> из сервера башенного выковырял
<inkvizitor68sl> там в них RAID0... был)
<ozstr1ker> inkvizitor68sl красивые коробочки)
<ozstr1ker> и еще я не всосал такую интернет муть что типа нету сервисцентра seagate и все притензии по неисправностям только через продавца, так если гарантия на винт 5 лет а гарантия обмена один год прошла то что мешает мне просто написать им в контору и выслать сÐ
<inkvizitor68sl> ozstr1ker, сообщение на 2 разбей
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: сигейтовские харды все еще считаются лучшими? а то я уже лет 5-6 не интересовался )
<inkvizitor68sl> не
<inkvizitor68sl> WD, имхо, лучшие
<hookah> чем?
<inkvizitor68sl> живучестью
<hookah> мм
<ozstr1ker> инквизитор больше знает
<ozstr1ker> у меня сата сигейт без проблем правда 250
<ozstr1ker> inkvizitor68sl сообщение не дошло?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну одноблиновые в серверах вообще без проблем крутятся_
<inkvizitor68sl> (
<inkvizitor68sl> )
<hookah> последний раз когда я интересовался, сигейты считались лучшими. но это было давно, 5,6 и 8 лет назад примерно. вторыми считались ВД, третьими макстор
<inkvizitor68sl> ozstr1ker, неа
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, тогда maxtor были лучшими без всякого спора
<inkvizitor68sl> сейчас maxtor == seagete
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу
<ozstr1ker> макстор на моей памяти в то время чаще накрывался тазом чем сигейт
<inkvizitor68sl> когда ж я к новой клаве привыкну
<inkvizitor68sl> на моей памяти и памяти компании максторы своей смертью не умирали
<ozstr1ker> ну я по домашнему сужу
<inkvizitor68sl> а чего по домашнему судить то
<MadWann> WD это тот же самый производитель что и Сигейт?
<inkvizitor68sl> год дома любой хард прослужит
<inkvizitor68sl> MadWann, нет
<ozstr1ker> мне надо минимум 10 лет
<Landgraff> усем привет :)
<MadWann> inkvizitor68sl, я в хакере журнале читал что ВД производят и Сигейты как то так
<inkvizitor68sl> ozstr1ker, ssd возьми )
<ozstr1ker> http://listen.grooveshark.com/s/My_Delirium/1NFo8D
<MadWann> Landgraff, шалом
<hookah> а давно журнал хацкер считается надежным источником?
<ozstr1ker> inkvizitor68sl да я помню твои слова)
<ozstr1ker> а может действительно
<inkvizitor68sl> нуачо
<ozstr1ker> правда оперативку сразу надо
<inkvizitor68sl> хороший SSD на десктопе с правильным монтированием лет 8-10 и проживет
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: ну я тоже только по-домашнему опыту судил, и по разным сравнительным статьям. так что мож вд и лучшие были. но мне всегда сигейт нравился больше почему то
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, сиагейт со своими 7200.11 = epic fail
<ozstr1ker> такая же фигня
<Volkodav> мну год уже прожил
<inkvizitor68sl> просто страшнейний
<ozstr1ker> ssd посмотрю
<inkvizitor68sl> просто страшнейший fail
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: так это когда было
<inkvizitor68sl> эээ
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле было?
<hookah> skai: тут?
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: а сейчас-то че фейл? че с ним не так?
<inkvizitor68sl> дохнут они как мухи
<inkvizitor68sl> говорю ж, по глупости купили с полгода назад партию этих хардов в серверы
<ozstr1ker> inkvizitor68sl хорошо ты пошутил цены не для меня
<inkvizitor68sl> ozstr1ker, я не пошутил
<ozstr1ker> :-D
<ozstr1ker> надо голосовалку)
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: ну по реальной серверной практике судить не могу ибо нету )
<inkvizitor68sl> имхо, лучшее решение - RAID1 из WD и самсунга
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: а че за компания у вас?
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, убунту.ру хостим
<hookah> мм
<hookah> ясно
<hookah> а еще че-нить хостите?
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, много чего
<inkvizitor68sl> tury.ry например
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу
<inkvizitor68sl> ру
<inkvizitor68sl> http://tury.ru/ 8 серверов
<ozstr1ker> крутые ребята)
<inkvizitor68sl> дыы
<ozstr1ker> в Египет хотел слетать но передумал)
<CEKTAHT> ребят
<MadWann> ау
<CEKTAHT> ПОДСКАЖИ ПЛЗ
<ozstr1ker> не разу там не был
<CEKTAHT> я когда -то видел линукс дистр, в котором была особая иерархия файлов и каталогов
<inkvizitor68sl> она в любом такая
<CEKTAHT> а точнее на подобии портэйбл, все программы и их настройки были в индивидуальной папке для каждой программы
<MadWann> есть у каво руссекий ман по конькам мож?)
<CEKTAHT> т.е. каталог а в нем программа и ее настройки
<MadWann> русский*
<ozstr1ker> переведи свою версию
<inkvizitor68sl> дистр ?
<inkvizitor68sl> вряд ли
<inkvizitor68sl> скорее всего какая нить убунта с набором portable apps
<inkvizitor68sl> http://portableapps.com/node/6111
<inkvizitor68sl> http://portablelinuxapps.org/
<ozstr1ker> MadWann полностью добавь везде русский и ман будет на русском
<CEKTAHT> да не там был именно целый дистр
<User239[web]> Люди, как вогнать команду в автозагрузку?
<ozstr1ker> да у меня была идея в е61 засунуть линукс
<ozstr1ker> но чего то я и симбой доволен
<CEKTAHT> и еще запомнил что в корне была папка /System
<CEKTAHT> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> просто ты андроид не юзал
<User239[web]> не ставится она у меня никак
<hookah> CEKTAHT: ты не про макОсь случаем говоришь? ))
<ozstr1ker>  system \ startup aplications
<User239[web]> неа
<CEKTAHT> нее
<User239[web]> не выполнгяется
<CEKTAHT> сейчас попробую найти
<ozstr1ker> не помню но есть еще способ запуска скрипта
<ozstr1ker> погугли автоматический запуск скрипта при запуске системы
<CEKTAHT> УРА
<CEKTAHT> !!!
<CEKTAHT> вы представляете
<hookah> User239[web]: в инит д его надо добавить
<ozstr1ker> inkvizitor68sl да андройд не видел
<inkvizitor68sl> ну вот )
<CEKTAHT> чисто случайно остановился в данный момент в файлике истории
<CEKTAHT> и попал на нужный адрес
<CEKTAHT> http://www.gobolinux.org/index.php?lang=ru_RU
<ozstr1ker> ну да и так меня все радует
<CEKTAHT> GoboLinux - это альтернативный дистрибутив Линукс, который полностью переопределяет иерархию файловой системы.
<CEKTAHT> В GoboLinux вам не нужен менеджер управления пакетами, потому что файловая система сама по себе является таким менеджером: каждая программа расположена в своём собственном каталоге, как, например, /Programs/Xorg-Lib/7.4 или /Programs/KDE-Libs/4.2.0. Нравится?
<ozstr1ker> сколько этих дистров
<User239[web]> а если в rc.local по типу: sudo команда?
<CEKTAHT> а по моему прикольная идея
<ozstr1ker> http://www.ora-ito.com/content/projects/77/image/xl/4bb65a58bf2df39.jpg =)
<hookah> CEKTAHT: а в макОсь еще круче - прога создается одним файлом и работает. надо ее перенести на другой комп - перетаскиваешь и фсе
<CEKTAHT> мак это ниторт
<CEKTAHT> :D
<hookah> CEKTAHT: а в основе BSD
<hookah> ну как. если у тебя есть мак - еще какой торт )
<CEKTAHT> я не люблю мак за его комерциализированость
<hookah> CEKTAHT: по функциональности он стоит своих денеК
<ozstr1ker> CEKTAHT согласен!
<ozstr1ker> кучу хороших вещей помимо мака
<CEKTAHT> на самом деле ibm совместимые пк и выграли гонку
<CEKTAHT> по своем свободности
<CEKTAHT> а мак это только эпл, плати бабло и пользуйся
<CEKTAHT> для америкосов можт и норм
<CEKTAHT> но для бывших совков
<CEKTAHT> ....
<CEKTAHT> много
<CEKTAHT> у меня вот зарплата вообще меньше 200долларов
<hookah> CEKTAHT: мак - это набор хорошего железа + операционка которая заточена ЧИСТО под это железо поэтому работает стабильнее и быстрее, + доработана до отличного функционала и удобства
<CEKTAHT> разве можно себе позволить какой-то софт покупать
<CEKTAHT> hookah: да, но для людей которые с компьютером оч плохо ладят
<CEKTAHT> но зато хотят быть модными )))
<CEKTAHT> хороший понт дороже денег
<hookah> CEKTAHT: какой у тебя опыт работы с маками?
<CEKTAHT> месяц ))
<hookah> CEKTAHT: ну и о чем тогда речь
<hookah> система очень удобна как с пользовательской, так и с админской стороны. железо хорошее, собрано качественно, система с железом взаимодействует отлично
<CEKTAHT> все равно, никогда не возьму мак, ибм совместимые вполне устраивают. думаю так и будет дальше
<hookah> минусы мака назови хоть один по сравнению с обычным ноутом на линуксе
<CEKTAHT> цена
<CEKTAHT> что является определяющим фактором
<CEKTAHT> всегда так было и будет
<ozstr1ker> ноут должен быть dell
<inkvizitor68sl> ноут должен быть asis
<inkvizitor68sl> asus
<ozstr1ker> хых
<inkvizitor68sl> единственный вендор в россии с нормальной гарантийкой
<inkvizitor68sl> вида "принес ноут - починили"
<CEKTAHT> и функции... можно поставить лин и вин на одном компе, давать ему играть в игрушки
<inkvizitor68sl> а не "принес ноут - ждите детали, через месяц мб починим"
<CEKTAHT> и самому пользоватся бунтой
<ozstr1ker> ради этого можно купить dell)))
<inkvizitor68sl> у делл говно гарантийка
<inkvizitor68sl> +врут много
<hookah> CEKTAHT: если у тебя нету денег на бмв - это не значит что бмв это машина для тупых америкосов а нормальные чуваки ездят на калине ))
<inkvizitor68sl> пару ноутов им носил - сказали "вы их водой заливали"
<ozstr1ker> не люблю бмв моя машина альфа)
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: в россии весь бизнес так работает )
<Volkodav> бмв - фашистцкое поделие - нормальные люди не ездят на немецких машинах
<ozstr1ker> но нету денег на ферари)
<CEKTAHT> знаю точно, что новый тойота крузер, ломается чаще чем старенькая тойота корола
<ozstr1ker> я же не вор)
<CEKTAHT> и стоит ремон дороже
<hookah> хоспади что за бред про фашистов
<ozstr1ker> все новое шляпа имхо*
<hookah> если калина гавно лучше я буду ездить на бешке 95го года которая не ломалась и не будет
<hookah> и пофиг фашисты или нет
<ozstr1ker> канечна пофиг
<ozstr1ker> главное чтоб нра
<CEKTAHT> hookah: а уступает корола только скоростью на трасе, и 4-5 сек разгона до сотни
<Volkodav> hookah:  все они ломаются и ни одной немецкой машины нет в десятке самых надёжных
<inkvizitor68sl> бугога
<Volkodav> барахло ломучее
<ozstr1ker> самая надежная это копейка
<ozstr1ker> ща приколю)
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.autonews.ru/autobusiness/news.shtml?2010/03/19/1535175
<inkvizitor68sl> Sporty car у немцев 2
<ozstr1ker> вот она прелесть http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKJqKtYL5cY&playnext=1&list=PLFDC4F19282B4F28F&index=34
<inkvizitor68sl> http://pics.autonews.ru/autonews_pics/onews/2010/03/19/103143.14061.jpg и вот это советую посмотреть
<MadWann> Volkodav, нормальные люди вообще не ездиют их возят)
<inkvizitor68sl> прежде чем про немцев говорить
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: в первом 3 - мерс, бмв и ауди
<ozstr1ker> да не это все для тех у кого денег много
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: а вообще ты привел самый веский аргумент, уважаю ))
<hookah> только факты )
<inkvizitor68sl> ды
<inkvizitor68sl> к
<ozstr1ker> альфы даже нету в списке)
<MadWann> рейтинг бОян вообще
<ozstr1ker> корч тест
<Volkodav> рейтинг очень легко в Америке просчитывается
<hookah> короче мак говно, бмв - отстой, статистики врут, нормальные пацаны ездят на калине
<ozstr1ker> кароче скажу так кто сам крутит тот и знает)
<hookah> все понятно с вами
<MadWann> вообще не понял этот граф
<inkvizitor68sl> MadWann, меньше - лучше
<MadWann> ozstr1ker, 1+
<inkvizitor68sl> на 100 поршей - 100 проблем
<hookah> ozstr1ker: езжу на бмв 318is 95 года, 140 лошадей, быстрая, мощная, никаких проблем ни разу не ломаласьэ
<inkvizitor68sl> и дальше по возрастанию
<ozstr1ker> MadWann %)
<Volkodav> просто тупо берётся количество гарантийных (бесплатных) обращений на сервис во время гарантии авто и выводится простой индекс - кто меньше обращался тот и надёжней
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня папа 8 лет проездил на Cadett
<MadWann> inkvizitor68sl, блин я ф10 не попал даже)
<inkvizitor68sl> только генератор ломался
<Volkodav> так что бвм и ауди в 10 нет - ломучки электронные погремушки
<Volkodav> сам намучился
<MadWann> ну граф то понятный какая цена такая и надёжность всё прально
<Volkodav> пересел на Лексус и все проблемы кончились
<ozstr1ker> hookah езжу на alfa romeo 145 boxer 1.7 8v 96 все делаю сам. вот. рад и счастлив. жалею что не карбы. мечтаю купить второй мотор. вот.
<MadWann> Volkodav, ауди понадёжней бмв в 100 раз хотя у меня бмв
<Volkodav> я перепробовал почти все немки и убедился что лучше лексуса нет
<MadWann> ozstr1ker, в умелых руках и полотенце стоит
<Volkodav> самый гимор имел с 745i  2006 года
<Volkodav> не было дня чтоб не горела какая нить лампочка
<ozstr1ker> MadWann у меня там koni sport стоит с пружинками)
<Volkodav> хотя по езде она пожалуй самая прикольная
<ozstr1ker> надо конечно развиваться. работать нормально и покупать sprinter
<MadWann> ozstr1ker, я предпочитаю только комфорт след беру мерседес кож салон автоматику подогрев и всё чтоб для меня было ) пускай ломается починим)
<ozstr1ker> кто бы что не говорил мерс самая надежная техника
<Volkodav> это кто на лексусах не ездил
<Volkodav> для них мерс
<ozstr1ker> MadWann люблю спорт
<MadWann> бмв не навижу починка дорогая ) и жрёт много) у меня 316i
<Volkodav> у меня приятель с 500 пересел на 750 и в результате ездит на 600 Лексусе и выше нет
<ozstr1ker> MadWann помой форсунки
<ozstr1ker> я сам мыл мойкой карбюратора)
<MadWann> ozstr1ker, да там нужно все прокладки и сцальники менять ) формунки)
<ozstr1ker> и все гут а все говорят хыхы)
<Volkodav> пока мерс тока в этом году недоделанные гибриды тока тока Лексус 600 был с гибридом машиной года аж в 2007
<ozstr1ker> MadWann поменяй если есть время и гараж
<MadWann> ozstr1ker, дорого....
<ozstr1ker> не люблю японцев потому что они без души
<ozstr1ker> MadWann самому не дорого
<MadWann> ozstr1ker, японки больше под спорт и тюнинг..
<ozstr1ker> главное не напороть
<MadWann> ozstr1ker, я из Германии тут всё дорого)
<ozstr1ker> лучше ферари купить)
<ozstr1ker> MadWann странно но достоверно
<MadWann> ozstr1ker, у меня сосед летом на ферери от заправки до заправки катается говорит приколько))))))))))))
<hookah> я лично видел как бмв М3 2005 года порвала три японки на трассе
<hookah> я даже с водителем сидел в ней
<MadWann> hookah, что за японки там были?
<ozstr1ker> MadWann да купить ретро и с девушкой по выходным в парк гонять на ней гулять мороженое кушать)
<ozstr1ker> лубимая модель 308GTB
<hookah> ниссан z350, тойота селика и хонда сивик, все - середины 2000х примерно
<ozstr1ker> hookah бмв хорошая но дорогая лучше уже мазер купить)
<MadWann> ozstr1ker, у меня мечта мустанг чтоб орал как сцука
<ozstr1ker> а сори из яп конечно субару импеза решает все ходы партии)))
<MadWann> hookah, ну М пакет говорит за себя)
<ozstr1ker> MadWann ты от налогов бундесе прозреешь)
<hookah> ездил на мустанге, бесполезное корыто. 6 литров движок, жрет как зараза а толку никакого
<Volkodav>  корыто 100 пудов
<ozstr1ker> импреза лучшая но опять же надо много бабла чтоб на ней красиво по русским дорогам шпилить)
<hookah> ozstr1ker: импреза если не тюнингованная - ничего в ней особенного. а если бешку расточить - это вообще убийство будет
<ozstr1ker> не у меня оопозит и я склонен к горизонталки сори)))
<ozstr1ker> а субы все оппозит кроче ждасти)
<MadWann> так ну ладно терь о моцацыклах поговорим) наф убунту нам)
<ozstr1ker> из мотиков только макси скутер t-max)
<ozstr1ker> у него рама как у r1
<MadWann> бритва
<ozstr1ker> и комфорт
<MadWann> ну а я за комфорт) так что чёпер какой нить)
<ozstr1ker> мотики не люблю только скутера
<MadWann> приятный звук люблю
<MadWann> БЛин! ВОПРОС!
<ozstr1ker> люблю четкий тонкий звук
<MadWann> у меня хчат  когда пишу вечно звук такой при наборе тук тук тук чтозанф?
<MadWann> ozstr1ker, а я приятный трахи бухи)))))))))0
<ozstr1ker> хех
<MadWann> у нас тут спец по конькам есть?)
<ozstr1ker> вот красивый звук http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLvfi5mUmyU
<MadWann> ozstr1ker, глушак одел и всё ацтой)
<ozstr1ker> MadWann ты не шаришь там банка
<ozstr1ker> MadWann там изначально 4.1
<ozstr1ker> у тебя нету на бмв такого)))
<MadWann> хренатень карыто)
<ozstr1ker> ты хоть понял?
<MadWann> и где там турбо?
<ozstr1ker> турбо кит там стоит до 1 бара
<ozstr1ker> причем тут турбо ты про выхлоп понял меня?
<MadWann> бляха ну с места сорвался как дикий
<ozstr1ker> если коробку от перманента поставить то всем здрасте будет
<ozstr1ker> поясню
<MadWann> не я в тачках не шарю тока в великах)
<ozstr1ker> выхлоп там по одной трубе из коллектора прямоток штатный а ты говоришь шляпа хых альфа это спорт
<ozstr1ker> потому что оппозит знаешь что это?
<ozstr1ker> сейчас я тебе покажу
<MadWann> так а что это у него орёт так
<ozstr1ker> орет глушитель спортивный и без катализатора наверное
<MadWann> ну вот и я про то)
<MadWann> а ты говоришь звук...
<MadWann> красивый тюнинг
<MadWann> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wof_yur6PEs&feature=related
<MadWann> самое что не люблю это обрубки 3ёх дверные типо этой альфы
<ozstr1ker> хых а мне нравится очень удобно
<ozstr1ker> это ты полноприводную показал
<ozstr1ker> она рядник твинспарк по две свечи на котел
<MadWann> блин у нас тут ничего с машинкой не сделаешь_ не америка тут в германии даже ксенон не поставишь нужно целую экспертизу пройти
<lynk> люди помогите, пропала панель управление после удаления темы, плюс пропал синаптик
<ozstr1ker> вот это я а на колесах лежит коробка http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiOyVLCL7_A хых а ты говоришь)
<ozstr1ker> MadWann ксенон у вас запрещен на байки про авто не знаю
<MadWann> смотри http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQljTvwBFIw&feature=related
<ozstr1ker> lynk правый клик добавить панель
<Volkodav> во во фашисты все там по струнке ходят
#ubuntu-ru 2010-12-08
<ozstr1ker> MadWann спору нет это фантастиш
<Volkodav> то нельзя это нельзя
<Volkodav> арбайтэн только можно
<Volkodav> и войной ходить на восток
<MadWann> Vargos,не неси бред тупой
<ozstr1ker> но мне нравится такое видео http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8UAvf3xX0o очень старое видео на мкаде)
<lynk> ozstr1ker дак проблема в том что ни синаптик ни настройки темы не открываются, решил почистить систему от ненужного софта, удалил стандартные иконки Shiki и после перезагрузки все пропало
<ozstr1ker> lynk aptitude
<lynk> ozstr1ker и что мне это даст?
<ozstr1ker> lynk верни что удалил
<ozstr1ker> lynk ситуация не из простых
<lynk> ozstr1ker дак а для того чтобы вернуть нужно подключиться к интернету а я не знаю какая команда нужна для подключения так как у меня USB-модем
<ozstr1ker> lynk но можно решить
<ozstr1ker> lynk модем надо эфернет брать)
<ozstr1ker> панель добавь
<lynk> ozstr1ker нет возможности брать нормальный
<lynk> ozstr1ker не могу так как не работает
<lynk> просто не открывается как и синаптик
<lynk> а установить не могу так как не могу подкл к инету
<ozstr1ker> а модем ало?
<lynk> ozstr1ker не понял
<ozstr1ker> ifconfig
<lynk> я щас через винду сижу так что посмотреть не могу
<ozstr1ker> так иксы на месте же
<ozstr1ker> ?
<ozstr1ker> чтоб снаптик удалить такого у меня не было)
<lynk> не понял, я новичок в линуксе так что если не сложно обьясняй для тупых)
<ozstr1ker> я тож не сильно разбираюсь
<ozstr1ker> но помойму ничего криминального
<ozstr1ker> ты загружаешься и что видишь?
<lynk> в терминале ввел синаптик и он у меня выдал что типа синаптик не установлен и так далее
<ozstr1ker> ну а куда делось соединение с инетом?
<lynk> тупо рабочий стол с иконками и все а панели управления нет
<ozstr1ker> а панель не добавлятся?
<lynk> куда куда, я подключался через апплет на панели, или через меню гнома а так как ни того ни другого нет я хз как
<lynk> нет
<elfaimer> установи gnome-panel или что там в гноме, не помню
<ozstr1ker> а разве оно не автоматичестое соединение твое?
<lynk> нет, у меня модем от мегафона, с симкой который
<ozstr1ker> капекс
<lynk> че
<ozstr1ker> штука
<elfaimer> lynk: пакеты должны оставать в кеше даже после удаления программы до того, как почистишь кещ
<ozstr1ker> я думаю а ты погугли
<lynk> elfaimer дак а как их восстановить из кеша если они так есть
<lynk> иил откатить систему
<elfaimer> lynk: пробуй aptitude install gnome-panel synaptic, как-то так
<lynk> elfaimer читай прошлые сообщения, я не могу к интернету подключится
<elfaimer> lynk: нах тебе интернет, если пакеты в кеше?
<elfaimer> система смотрит в кеш, если там пакета нету, тогда ищет пакет в репах
<lynk> а apt-get не ищет?
<elfaimer> нету разницы
<lynk> значит их нет в кеше так как он просил соединения
<elfaimer> sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<lynk> говорю же не установит так как нет инетва
<lynk> инета
<Odigem1> Ку
<MadWann> ozstr1ker, жесть на мкаде блин смертники
<ozstr1ker> MadWann это старое видео сейчас потоки плотнее)
<Odigem1>  Раздуплите мя в жабере
<elfaimer> lynk: что ты заладил со своим инетом
<ozstr1ker> но вечерком можно проствелить правда всюду камер понатыкали
<lynk> elfaimer да то что ты не понимаешь что в кеше нет его
<ozstr1ker> надо ему инет поднять
<ozstr1ker> из консоли
<elfaimer> lynk: откуда ты знаешь?
<ozstr1ker> как там комманда?
<Odigem1> И че?
<MadWann> ozstr1ker, всёравно на бумере проффесионально едит чуввствует на перёд
<Odigem1> Какая каманда?
<ozstr1ker> MadWann не у бумера с ауди 100 сил разница)
<lynk> elfaimer ты сам сказал что если нет в кеше смотрит в репы а так как он сразу начинает пробовать скачать значит в кеше нет ничего
<ozstr1ker> дримтим
<ozstr1ker> =)
<ozstr1ker> lynk погляди как инет поднять
<ozstr1ker> на твоем модеме
<Odigem1> Лехко
<Odigem1> Кто че сламал абиснит кто?
<ozstr1ker> старт усби порт и все заработает
<Odigem1> Ты бот?
<lynk> ozstr1ker в смыслек поднать, мне просто нужно окно подключения к инету а точнее менеджер сети но я не знаю как его через терминал вызывать
<Odigem1> Несеш бред один
<ozstr1ker> Odigem1 ну я догадками
<Odigem1> Так кто че сламал?
<Odigem1> Линк, менеджер подключения к инету в консоли:
<Odigem1> nano -w /etc/resolv.conf
<elfaimer> lynk: что за модем, к чему подключается?
<ozstr1ker> и что
<ozstr1ker> Odigem1 как ему инет поднять на юсби модеме?
<Odigem1> Непрашло и 3 года. . .
<Odigem1> Праблема ушла
<ozstr1ker> вот такой http://ky6uk.org/razdayom-3g-internet-ot-megafona-cherez-dir-320 ?
<ozstr1ker> все я правильно говорил $ sudo usb_modeswitch
<ozstr1ker> Odigem1 картошка
<Odigem1> Эээ . . .ананас
<ozstr1ker> ладно буду дальше изучать рынок
<Odigem1> В контру играеш?
<ozstr1ker> ку3а
<Odigem1> Че?
<Odigem1> Кто туд?
<Odigem1> Фмфмфмфм
<Sabakaizwarcraft> проблема с терминалом, пишу команду требует пароль, прописываю, ничего не нажимаю ноль реакции... что за дела??
<inkvizitor68sl> бгыгыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> Sabakaizwarcraft, набери пароль и нажми ентер
<inkvizitor68sl> он попадет в другое измерение
<Sabakaizwarcraft> пробовал, опять пишет введите пароль и те же дела
<inkvizitor68sl> значит неверный вводищш
<Sabakaizwarcraft> как не верный. там 4 цифры тяжело ошибиться))
<inkvizitor68sl> значит легко
<Sabakaizwarcraft> значит ты не знаешь короче)
<inkvizitor68sl> я то как раз знаю.
<Sabakaizwarcraft> ну что значит делать??)
<inkvizitor68sl> потому и говорю, что вводишь ты не верный или не тот пароль.
<Sabakaizwarcraft> точнее что делать значит?))
<Sabakaizwarcraft> ну тогда например когда устанавливаю приложение, и просит пароль, я его ввожу, и все пучком, то это разные пороли или как?
<elfaimer> при установке приложения пароль своего юзера вводишь, вроде так в бубунте
<Sabakaizwarcraft> ну так да, у меня убунту
<elfaimer> может у тебя пароль рута спрашивается?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> а че за рут?)
<elfaimer> гг
<Sabakaizwarcraft> недавно другу поставил убунту, так у него писал пароль в терминал от юзера, и все прокатило, может ему одинаковый и там и там поставил...
<elfaimer> суперпользователь
<elfaimer> а какую команду пишешь?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> был бы суперпользователем здесь бы не торчал!
<Sabakaizwarcraft> ща
<Sabakaizwarcraft> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/vlc.list
<Sabakaizwarcraft> это на установку плагина, чтобы видео читало
<Sabakaizwarcraft> кодек
<elfaimer> блин, случайно из чата вышел))
<elfaimer> какую команду пишешь?
<Sabakaizwarcraft>  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/vlc.list
<Sabakaizwarcraft> (03:02:53) Sabaka.iz.warcraft: это на установку плагина, чтобы видео читало
<Sabakaizwarcraft> (03:03:00) Sabaka.iz.warcraft: кодек
<elfaimer> че-то мне кажется, на пароль рута вводить
<Sabakaizwarcraft> а что за рут? что это такое, в кратце?
<elfaimer> суперпользователь в Unix системах
<Odigem1> Супермен
<Sabakaizwarcraft> аа ну все ясно...)))
<Odigem1> *Это не про уровень опыта
<Sabakaizwarcraft> а консоль и терминал это одно и тоже?
<Odigem1> Чимаддан
<elfaimer> Sabakaizwarcraft: а что спрашивает конкретно? Просто ввести пароль?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> че чемоду чемоду чемодан и каждый норкоман знает что это значит..
<Odigem1> Кто шаред жабир?
<inkvizitor68sl> Odigem1, мм?
<Odigem1> Че?
<Odigem1> Инк, все конференции шлют ме то шо я им пишу и все
<Sabakaizwarcraft> acer@acer-laptop:~$ sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/vlc.list
<Sabakaizwarcraft> [sudo] password for acer:
<Sabakaizwarcraft>  Odigem1 ты про The Chemodan??
<Odigem1> Собака пиши такое passwd aser
<Odigem1> А птом 121212
<Sabakaizwarcraft> попробую..
<elfaimer> похоже, что все-таки пароль твоего юзера))
<Odigem1> Хееелп!
<Sabakaizwarcraft> ничего не происходит
<Odigem1> Пас то сменил? Хд
<Odigem1> Запомнил? ХД
<Sabakaizwarcraft> в плане?)
<Odigem1> Собака иди спать не кумарь
<Odigem1> Елементарных вещей нешариш
<Sabakaizwarcraft> я открыл терминал, написал ту команду, попрасило пороль прописал: passwd acer пороль
<elfaimer> passwd - изменяет пароль пользователя
<Odigem1> Адинакавые писал?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> ну где же я буду шарить, я в теме 2 месяца из них толком ничего не ковырял, все поставил все работает, сейчас фильм не могу посмотреть
<Sabakaizwarcraft> да!
<Sabakaizwarcraft> я только один пороль знаю
<Odigem1> Хм
<Odigem1> Хохол?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> блин, так а как зайти в суперпользователя7
<Sabakaizwarcraft> неа беларус
<inkvizitor68sl> Odigem1, войс у модеров спроси
<Odigem1> Тода не окай . . . Эмм укай шоле
<elfaimer> установи вначале пароль для него)
<elfaimer> sudo passwd root
<Odigem1> Инк, это каг?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> сейчас установлю
<Odigem1> Не так
<Sabakaizwarcraft> так на установку тоже просит пороль
<Odigem1> Введи е
<Sabakaizwarcraft> может с терминалом не лады??
<elfaimer> ye zcty [hty
<elfaimer> ну ясен хрен, что просит
<Sabakaizwarcraft> так а че вводить то, знаю один пароль, воожу все беспонта
<Odigem1> Сабака ссх есь?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> ссх это что??))
<elfaimer> ssh
<Odigem1> Инет с роутера?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> да
<Sabakaizwarcraft> !!
<Odigem1> Длинк?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> неа
<Sabakaizwarcraft> промсвязь
<Odigem1> А кой?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> zte начинка
<Odigem1> Юсб?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> промсвязь м200 А
<Sabakaizwarcraft> через вайфай
<Odigem1> Йа не шарю шо такое промсвязь
<Sabakaizwarcraft> ну это короче zte модем
<Odigem1> Ужас кой
<Sabakaizwarcraft> подключился к нету дали, не выбирал))
<Odigem1> Боюсь спросить, ты порты пробрасывать умеиш? хД
<Sabakaizwarcraft> понятия не имею
<elfaimer> как можно было пароль юзвера забыть?
<elfaimer> может капс включен?)
<Odigem1> Че ты ваще умеиш?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> да какой еще пароль, мне где не требуется ввожу свой один который знаю и все порядком
<Sabakaizwarcraft> умею учиться
<Sabakaizwarcraft> нет не включен
<elfaimer> значит, уже не знаешь)
<Odigem1> Незаметно
<Sabakaizwarcraft> пороль чисто из цыфр
<Odigem1> А мош нумлок нажать над?
<Odigem1> А то мош нед цифр
<Sabakaizwarcraft> попробую
<Odigem1> :D
<Odigem1> Ифмфмфмфм
<Sabakaizwarcraft> не то
<Odigem1> Дамиафафаф
<Odigem1> Пайдет?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> что?
<Odigem1> Ы
<vcabba> Здравствуйте люди добрые, подскажите почему в 10.04 курсор в приложениях большой (какой и надо) а на десктопе мелкий делается?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> так че делать то?
<Odigem1> Вопрос: пчму дслщеги пишут ип наоборот?
<IchEsseDichAuf> как заменить приложение по умолчанию к определённому mime типу? (для всех пользователей)
<elfaimer> Sabakaizwarcraft: попробуй gksudo gedit /etc/apt/.........
<elfaimer> и там ввести свой пароль
<Sabakaizwarcraft> посмотреть там что?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> понял
<Odigem1> Аофмфмфаиа
<Odigem1> Падйом епт
<Sabakaizwarcraft> прописал gksudo выскочила табличка нажал ок, потом пороль попросило ввел все норм, а тепрь как мне выйти наgedit /etc/apt/
<elfaimer> откуда-то выйти?
<IchEsseDichAuf> что пилишь то?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> выйти на этот адрес
<Sabakaizwarcraft> ))
<elfaimer> ни фига не понял
<elfaimer> ))
<Sabakaizwarcraft> по новой все сделал, написал джкксудо выскочила табличка прописал туда это адрес пишет ошибку типа чета не то
<elfaimer> что за адрес?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> gedit /etc/apt/
<vcabba> sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<Sabakaizwarcraft> vcabba это мне?
<elfaimer> Sabakaizwarcraft: gedit это текстовый редактор и открывает текстовые файлы, типа nano только графический)
<vcabba> Sabakaizwarcraft Нет, это мне.
<Sabakaizwarcraft> аа! ну точно!)
<Sabakaizwarcraft> я же им пользуюсь!))
<Sabakaizwarcraft> vcabba ввел, список появился что выбрать?
<vcabba> Тему курсоров можешь выбрать.
<elfaimer> gksudo используется в гноме для запуска графических приложений с супер правами, вроде sudo
<Sabakaizwarcraft> мне надо просто как-то сделать, чтобы в терминале пороль принимало...... и всего-то))
<elfaimer> должно принимать
<Sabakaizwarcraft> так принимает!) а что дальше?)
<elfaimer> редактируй свой файл и смотри кино)
<Sabakaizwarcraft> а как запустить файл тот? указать путь или что?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> да и зачем мне его редактировать, мне надо кодек поставить в видеопроигрыватель
<elfaimer> ну да
<elfaimer> я ж написал
<Sabakaizwarcraft> лан, предположим изменил, а если коснется еще раз терминалом пользоваться, и потом мне что??
<IchEsseDichAuf> терминалом пользоваться это всегда хорошо, даже хоткей ctrl + alt + t на то есть!
<Sabakaizwarcraft> вот если бы он еще и работал...(
<IchEsseDichAuf> так что у тебя случилось то?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> ввожу пороль ноль реакции
<Sabakaizwarcraft> у друга все норм у меня не канает
<Sabakaizwarcraft> пишу и ничего не нажимаю, пароль из цифр
<IchEsseDichAuf> я только в канал зашёл, я не знаю, с чего началось всё
<Sabakaizwarcraft> все точно верно
<Sabakaizwarcraft> да ничего тут толком не было
<IchEsseDichAuf> лишь пароль от пользователя не подходит?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> открываю терминал, пишу команду, требует пороль, ввожу ноль реакции и так на любую команду
<Sabakaizwarcraft> да, не подходит
<IchEsseDichAuf> раскладки / капслок ?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> все проверено
<Sabakaizwarcraft> не катит
<Sabakaizwarcraft> вот человек на сайте пишет, то же и у меня: Собственно в названии темы вся суть!
<Sabakaizwarcraft> после выполнения какой либо команды терминал говорит:
<Sabakaizwarcraft> Код:[sudo] password for имя_пользователя :После  чего ввод каких либо знаков с клавиатуры невозможен, а точнее не  воспринимает их, так как в режиме "Мультипресс" буковки и циферки я  выбирать могу, но они не остаються. менял кодировку, менял режим ввода,  пар
<Sabakaizwarcraft> На ошибки при сборке винить тоже нельзя, так как уже  пробовал переустанавливать ОС. вставлять зараннее написанное тоже не  позволяет.
<Sabakaizwarcraft> ОС - Ubuntu 10.10 поставленная с LiveCD.
<IchEsseDichAuf> а если всесто sudo используешь gksu?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> а у него проблема в том что он его не видел)))
<Sabakaizwarcraft> мне тут уже предлогали!)
<Sabakaizwarcraft> но почему судо не работает?
<Odigem1> Спит
<Odigem1> И ты иди
<IchEsseDichAuf> смотрел уже /etc/passwd?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> неа!
<IchEsseDichAuf> так у тебя лишь судо не работает?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> да вроде))
<Sabakaizwarcraft> пороль ввожу а ноль реакции
<Sabakaizwarcraft> я нуб, если что делать объясняй по этапно)
<IchEsseDichAuf> ssh deamon установлен? подключись к локальному хосту
<Sabakaizwarcraft> мне тут уже говорили про ссх это роутер так я сижу по вайфайю модем настроен в ротаре
<IchEsseDichAuf> ssh это совсем другое.
<Sabakaizwarcraft> ну мне писали тут хрен пойми
<Sabakaizwarcraft> ну давай чтонить попробую, все только по этапом разложи
<IchEsseDichAuf> может быть ты пароль просто забыл? )
<Sabakaizwarcraft> давай может етк пассвд прогоню
<Sabakaizwarcraft> так пороль я знал и знаю только один, который и от юзера
<Sabakaizwarcraft> может когда систему ставил написал где
<Sabakaizwarcraft> и не понял что это пароль))
<IchEsseDichAuf> пассвд должен иметь примерно такую строчку  blabla:x:1000:1000:BLABLA,,,:/home/blabla:/bin/bash
<IchEsseDichAuf> blabla имя пользователя
<Sabakaizwarcraft> значит как мне зайти в пассвд?
<IchEsseDichAuf> так вот, тут главно, чтоб во врором поле после двоеточия был x
<Sabakaizwarcraft> открываю терминал
<IchEsseDichAuf> тебе не надо заходить в него, достаточно вывести этот файл на экран командой cat
<Sabakaizwarcraft> ввожу gksu верно?
<IchEsseDichAuf> нее
<IchEsseDichAuf> должны быть права для чтения и так
<Sabakaizwarcraft> запутался!! все с начала по этапам, что делать?????
<Sabakaizwarcraft> 1 тыри пыри тыри пыри 2 тыри пыри ты риыры
<IchEsseDichAuf> в терминале набери cat /etc/passwd
<Sabakaizwarcraft> ок
<Sabakaizwarcraft> набрал! что смотреть?
<IchEsseDichAuf> ищи в выдаче строчку со своим пользователем
<Sabakaizwarcraft> нашел
<IchEsseDichAuf> вторым в ней должен быть x
<Sabakaizwarcraft> аа!!! вот нашел понял
<Sabakaizwarcraft> да х
<IchEsseDichAuf> вообще, что ты делал, что у тебя пароль пропал?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> да ничего, у меня изначально не было, прост я пользуюсь линуксом 2-й месяц раньше не загонялся, сейчас хочу терминалом пользоваться
<IchEsseDichAuf> то есть  ты никогда не пользовался правами суперпользователя?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> нет!)
<Sabakaizwarcraft> я пользовался обычным юзерным поролем, открываю центр приложений то что нужно нахожу, пороль требует ввожу устанавливаю, или скачиваю деб покет и тоже самое делаю
<Sabakaizwarcraft> а терминал не клацал
<IchEsseDichAuf> должен подходить )
<Sabakaizwarcraft> блин, ну попробую еще разок!! значит интер надо нажимать после ввода??
<Sabakaizwarcraft> так непонятки возникают
<Sabakaizwarcraft> )))
<Sabakaizwarcraft> скажи какую нить команду простую которую ты знаешь??
<IchEsseDichAuf> ls
<IchEsseDichAuf> самая простая )
<Sabakaizwarcraft> команд нод фаунт
<Sabakaizwarcraft> чета не то)
<IchEsseDichAuf> введи ка mount
<Sabakaizwarcraft> sudo mount или просто моунт??
<IchEsseDichAuf> просто
<IchEsseDichAuf> или просто /bin/ls
<Sabakaizwarcraft> моунт список выскочил
<IchEsseDichAuf> а ls работает? как я в последний раз написал
<Sabakaizwarcraft> не работает, пишет нет такой команды
<Sabakaizwarcraft> блин, мне надо какую нибудь команду например установить чтонить,
<IchEsseDichAuf> type ls
<Sabakaizwarcraft> ls является алиасом для `ls --color=auto'
<IchEsseDichAuf> unalias ls
<IchEsseDichAuf> ls
<IchEsseDichAuf> type ls
<Sabakaizwarcraft> Is работает!!
<IchEsseDichAuf> какой терминал ты открываешь?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> только не пойму, я на сайте список команд смотрел, оттуда скопировал заработал, как пишу не работает!)
<Sabakaizwarcraft> контрал альт Т
<IchEsseDichAuf> ок.
<Sabakaizwarcraft> короче как я понял надо шрифт менять походу
<Sabakaizwarcraft> какой у тебя стоит в терминале??
<IchEsseDichAuf> хм.. не помню
<Sabakaizwarcraft> а посмотреть?)))
<Sabakaizwarcraft> и кодировка???
<Sabakaizwarcraft> у меня юникод стоит, я просто помню чета лазил там, видать налазил
<IchEsseDichAuf> моноспейс
<IchEsseDichAuf> он дефолтный по всей системе для таких дел
<Sabakaizwarcraft> я когда копирую букву с сайта то она получается круглая снизу, а когда пишу сам то другая, квадратная
<Sabakaizwarcraft> )))) во я нуб!)))) ппц
<IchEsseDichAuf> не, больше на наркомана похож.
<Sabakaizwarcraft> короче, я думал это буква i I а это L l :-D
<Sabakaizwarcraft> ну трохи покуриваю))
<IchEsseDichAuf> это доброе дело.
<Sabakaizwarcraft> надо только проверь на работоспособность, не знаешь команду, чтобы пароль требовала??
<IchEsseDichAuf> sudo ls
<IchEsseDichAuf> )))
<IchEsseDichAuf> ей точно ничего не сломаешь
<Sabakaizwarcraft> пароль не требует
<cemeht> ку адд
<cemeht> алл*
<cemeht> )
<IchEsseDichAuf> whoami
<IchEsseDichAuf> что тебе эта команда выдаёт?
<Sabakaizwarcraft> пишет имя))
<Sabakaizwarcraft> IchEsseDichAuf лан, я спать, спасибо от души за помощь!!
<IchEsseDichAuf> имя то твоё?
<IchEsseDichAuf> ну, бывай.
<maristo> боброе утро
<radomirus> утро..
<sharikoff> тыдыщщщ
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: q
<ChelAxe> ку
<SergeyIT> ку
<radomirus> SergeyIT: хай
<SergeyIT> здоров,  radomirus!
<radomirus> SergeyIT: у менеджер обновлений висит, как в убунту снимают зависшие задачи?
<SergeyIT> radomirus, system / administration / system monitor попробуй
<SergeyIT> radomirus, это типа таск манагера в вин
<radomirus> SergeyIT: я так и делаю. быстрая клавиша вызова у систем монитора есть?
<SergeyIT> radomirus,   не знаю, но можно самому настроить
<SergeyIT> radomirus, он у меня на панели висит
<chravn> Ку.
 * radomirus тут
<radomirus> SergeyIT: при 128 озу гном виснет*
<SergeyIT> radomirus, 128   - мало
<radomirus> SergeyIT: щас 256
<SergeyIT> тоже  мало
<radomirus> SergeyIT: более менее, у меня планка одна на 256 глючит, вчера на 512 работал, сегодня не хочет вкл)
<SergeyIT> radomirus, не    хочет комп или ОС?
<radomirus> SergeyIT: комп
<radomirus> SergeyIT: не мало 256, с такими тормозами долго работать
<radomirus> SergeyIT: попробую железо обновить
 * radomirus пошёл искать железо по мощнее) 
<SergeyIT> radomirus, может контактные поблемы у планок памяти - бывает
 * radomirus вернулся
<SergeyIT> полегчало?
<radomirus> SergeyIT: что будет если жеский диск с убунтой, подключить к другому железу?
<radomirus> SergeyIT: мм, да, архитектуру полностью сменил, только вот незнаю последствий, нужно ли инсталить заново ОС?
<radomirus> SergeyIT: (во блин у меня ОС говорит что у GeForce 5200 64Mb, такое возможно? я думаю, что они все 128Мб?)
<SergeyIT> radomirus,будет работать, если не устанавливались проприетарные драйвера
<SergeyIT> radomirus,   у меня такая карта где-то в шкафу валяется, но сколько памяти, не знаю (
<radomirus> SergeyIT:  (или это от старой видяхи осталась инфа в конфиге, если да, то как её поправить? что такое возможно, видяха на 128, а работать будет как 64?)) )
<radomirus> SergeyIT: да, всегда было 128, утверждаю!
<radomirus> SergeyIT: короче, фигня всё это, работает да ладно, некогда разбираться, надо работу работать))
 * SergeyIT ушел на работу
<radomirus> SergeyIT: щас памяти 640, лучше работает
<Ariezzy> здрасьте
<Ariezzy> есть кто?
<Ariezzy> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<radomirus> Ariezzy: прив, чего ломаем*?
<Ariezzy> <radomirus> на кпк клиен настраиваю )
<Ariezzy> <radomirus> думал до меня не доходят мессаги
<radomirus> Ariezzy: ну вот не правильно думал)
<radomirus> Ariezzy: ;-)
<Ariezzy> кто какой клиент под вм юзает для ирки?
<radomirus> хз
<radomirus> тоже вопрос в никуда: Netscape - кто пользовался этим браузером?)
<radomirus> :-D
<RfADdlS> я. И чё?
<|rapidsp|> археологические раскопки
<|rapidsp|> ?
<Offoffoff> radomirus: я недавно пользовался
<Offoffoff> radomirus: теперь он называется seamonkey
<chravn> аналоги pinta может ктоподсказать?  Гимп не предлогать он какойто не понятный.
<vlad> Offoffoff, он никогда не будет так называться
<vlad> нетшкаф умер в прошлом году
<radomirus> Offoffoff: да, я в всё думаю какой браузер работает быстрее под убунту 10.04
<Offoffoff> vlad: ыыыы... он всегда жиффф... Он с нами.
<Offoffoff> radomirus: разумеется w3m
<Offoffoff> vlad: Seamonkey на 80% - нетскейп
<radomirus> Offoffoff: во блин, для меня это новое слово
<vlad> но это не он все равно
<Offoffoff> vlad: это он
<Offoffoff> vlad: открой
<Offoffoff> и увидишь
<vlad> я че нетшкаф не пользовал чтоли
<vlad> у нетшкафа много отличий было
<Offoffoff> Я нетскейпом пользовался с 1999 по 2002
<vlad> а я с 99 по 2005
<vlad> когда фф стал стабильным
<Offoffoff> Вот seamonkey - это его очень близкий родственник
<vlad> родственник, но таки не нетшкаф
<Offoffoff> А в опенсорсе - это почти одно и тоже
<Offoffoff> там код тот же
<vlad> в нетшкафе куча проприетарных штук было
<vlad> он был более отлажен
<Offoffoff> vlad: поэтому и умер
<vlad> более быстрым
<vlad> он умер потому, что его доля снизилась до 0
<vlad> все на фф сидят
<radomirus> Offoffoff: ну это да, текстовый браузер.. я вот всё в сторону swiftfox смотрю, они с мозилой равны по скорости* работы?
<Offoffoff> radomirus: это и есть Firefox
<Offoffoff> radomirus: просто оттюнингованный
<radomirus> Offoffoff: ясн (мозилла для linux)
<vbig> blai chtoto u menya s kodirovkoy ne lady
<Offoffoff> vbig: Use UTF-8 or DIE!
<Yandzee> Привет всем!
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<Ariezzy> <AlbertR|alt> привет
<Ariezzy> <Yandzee> привет
<Ariezzy> а по поводу браузеров - опера нравится
<Ariezzy> и вторым хром
<Bezoomie> Привет
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice vbig
<inkvizitor68sl> он и транслитом матерится
<inkvizitor68sl> ужас!
<Bezoomie> Artus|znc| , меня видно ?
<Bezoomie> inkvizitor68sl:  мои сообщения видно?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<Bezoomie> )))
<Bezoomie> Плохо
<Bezoomie> Почему + стоит перед ником?
<Ariezzy> <Bezoomie> что за клиент?
<jham> Bezoomie: это voice
<AlbertR|alt> народ подскажите мне надо сделать поиск файлов а затем найденные скопировать в отдельный каталог пишу find -R файл | cp ??? каталог что мне поставить вместо знаков вопросов, там видимо должен быть результа вывода команды find ?
<inkvizitor68sl> AlbertR|alt, конструктор find в гугле введи
<User796[web]> день добрый всем
<Bezoomie> Ariezzy:  , у меня ?
<AlbertR|alt> inkvizitor68sl,  спасибо сейчас посмотрю
<Ariezzy> <Bezoomie> ну да
<Bezoomie> Ariezzy: я с веб браузера на работе.
<AlbertR|alt> inkvizitor68sl, там только применительно к find а надо то для cp
<User796[web]> Подскажите пожалуйста. Удалил раздел с linux, на котором был загрузчик. С помощью диска с Седьмой виндой восстановил загрузчик, но при перезагрузке выдает no such partition grub rescue
<User796[web]> Что делать?)
<inkvizitor68sl> ...
<inkvizitor68sl> Выполнить команду
<inkvizitor68sl> строка для дяди Васи?
<inkvizitor68sl> или для пушкина ?
<Bezoomie> User796[web]:  надо в винде с помощью востановления фиксануть
<User796[web]> Безумие, я делал fixmbr через консоль
<Bezoomie> User796[web]:  не помогло?
<User796[web]> Он вроде как пофиксил, а на деле оставил все
<User796[web]> fixboot отказвается делать
<User796[web]> элемент не найден оО
<Bezoomie> Вот значит не фиксанул
<User796[web]> да два раза уже фиксил...
<User796[web]> bootsect /nt60 All даже юзал...
<Bezoomie> нетак делал значит
<Bezoomie> у меня все нормально проходило, Гугли
<Yandzee> Пиплы, кто нибудь юзал dyndns при wifi роутере?
<jham> AlbertR|alt: find -foo bar -exec cp "{}" /dir/to/copy/to \;
<SergeyIT> интересный вопрос про восстановление вин загрузчика (
<AlbertR|alt> jham, спасибо
<jham> а чё в убунтовском find делает -R? :)
<cemeht> re)
<Bezoomie> ку
<Bezoomie> <User796[web]> fixboot заработал и система загрузилась, спасибо)
<Bezoomie> Всегда пожалуйста
<MadWann> утро доброе !
<SergeyIT> день
<Offoffoff> jham: чтобы понять рекурсию, надо понять рекурсию
<Offoffoff> jham: man find же...
<Bezoomie> Жестокая не справедливость
<SergeyIT> Bezoomi, философствуешь?
<Nebulosa> несправедливость пишется слитно..
<Bezoomie> SergeyIT:  стараюсь консоль понять
<Bezoomie> Nebulosa:  несправедливость * , сорри
<Nebulosa> я какбе бдю..
<SergeyIT> Bezoomi, консоль - это чистая логика, не всем дано понять ). Я и не пытаюсь...
<Bezoomie> SergeyIT:  да , без сто грамм не понять
<jham> Offoffoff: на арче нет -R в мане, умничег
<SergeyIT> Bezoomi, а после 100 грамм и понимать нечего будет, порушишь всё )
<Offoffoff> jham: что опять-таки подчеркивает ущербность Arch
<Offoffoff> jham: И славное превосходство Ubuntu!
<Bezoomie> SergeyIT:  Для этого Линукс и существует> рушить - строить )))
<Offoffoff> jham: рекурсию это означает же
<Bezoomie> Линукс интересный конструктор
<jham> и вообще, find разве по дефолту не рекурсивный? чё за бред
<jham> убунто опять перечерезмудрило...
<Bezoomie> jham:  ну и сказанул )))
<jham> что же?
<Bezoomie> пере через мудрило ))
<jham> аа..
<Bezoomie> SergeyIT:  как на работе ?
<jham> а потом люди удивляются, почему aдвансы бегут от убунто. ессно, если даже essentials не по стандарту!
<Bezoomie> Посоветуите пожалуйста , Ставить алсу или оставить Пулсаудио?
<jham> Bezoomie: alsa
<Offoffoff> Bezoomie: ничего не трогать
<Bezoomie> Меня звук бесит , скрепит чегото, говорят из за пулсаудио )
<Bezoomie> но пробывал Алсу ставить не получилось
<Bezoomie> но не часто скрипит
<Nebulosa> алсу ставь
<Nebulosa> никаких нареканий
<Nebulosa> если скрипит - проверь контакты
<UNIm95> Народ помогите. в винде расшарил папки но убунта их не видит
<Offoffoff> Bezoomie: pulseaudio оставь
<Offoffoff> Bezoomie: никаких нареканий
<jham> Bezoomie: скрипит, потомучто какойнить флэш звук не через dmix выводит, а напрямую на железо hw:0 чёнить
<Offoffoff> Bezoomie: если скрипит - проверь конфиги
<Bezoomie> конфиги как проверить?
<Offoffoff> jham: кстати да
<Offoffoff> Bezoomie: ~/.pulseaudio
<SergeyIT> Bezoomie, на работе как на работе )
<Bezoomie> UNIm95 ставь samba
<Bezoomie> Offoffoff:  спс
<UNIm95> Bezoomie уже есть
<Bezoomie> дома проверю
<Offoffoff> Bezoomie: ~/.pulse/daemon.conf
<Bezoomie> путь пропиши к папкам
<Offoffoff> Bezoomie: ~/.pulse/default.pa
<Bezoomie> UNIm95:  в разделах диска путь пропиши
<Bezoomie> Offoffoff:  я вечерком спрошу у тебя про конфиги, не запомню сейчас
<UNIm95> Bezoomie в смысле?
<Bezoomie> Раздел Диска НТФС?
<Offoffoff> UNIm95: укажи по IP адрес и путь
<Offoffoff> все откроется
<UNIm95> Offoffoff где именно? в наутилусе?
<Bezoomie> UNIm95:  у тебя пути не прописаны , поэтому и не видет
<UNIm95> Bezoomie в смысле пути в убунте не прописаны?
<Offoffoff> UNIm95: ну
<UNIm95> я через переход->сеть не вижу расшаренные папки
<Bezoomie> UNIm95:  да , Из убунты в винду
<Offoffoff> UNIm95: я понимаю. У вас dns плохой в локалке. Или его нет
<Offoffoff> UNIm95: или группа не прописана
<Bezoomie> UNIm95:  а в фаиловой , отображается папка?
<Bezoomie> Я Молчу , наверное не том речь идет
<UNIm95> Offoffoff: вин7 в workgroup переход->сеть-> сети виндовс -> workgroup видит папки расшаренные с убунты
<UNIm95> Bezoomie чё?
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, так smb://IPaddr попробуй
<Bezoomie> UNIm95:  у тя винда по проводу или на диске?
<UNIm95> Bezoomie на ноуте через роутер по вайфай
<Bezoomie> Ооо
<Bezoomie> мне помагала перезагрузка системы
<UNIm95> Bezoomie обе системы были в ребуте
<Bezoomie> Ясно
<Bezoomie> Тогда я не знаю
<UNIm95> народ для этого нужен был пакет samba4 ?
<jham> UNIm95: а что smbclient -L //<ip>/ кажет?
<UNIm95> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<jham> ну или smbclient -U user -L //ip/
<UNIm95> jham http://paste.org.ru/?im552u
<jham> мдяяя...
<jham> глазки бобо? ))
<UNIm95> jham на  smbclient -L //<ip>/  bash: ip: Нет такого файла или каталога
<jham> ок, забудь
<Bezoomie> UNIm95:  а в ip не надо прописывать ип ?
<UNIm95> Bezoomie это так очевидно что в //ip/ надо ип писать
<SergeyIT> Bezoomie, а зачем, убунту - телепатическая система ))
<Bezoomie> UNIm95: но она явно показала что не указан ип, и просит вставить , разве не так ?
<SergeyIT> Bezoomie, я же говорил - консоль - это чистая логика!
<Bezoomie> все обед
<Nebulosa> Bezoomie: у кого уже ужин
<jham> я тож хочу
 * SergeyIT соблазнили - пьет кофе
<Nebulosa> SergeyIT: сразу после соблазнения на коффек пробивает..
<Nebulosa> ?
<bggooo> Братцы кто-нибудь пользуется веб-камерой вместе с тюнером? При инициализации устройст камера упорно метит в /dev/video0, а tvtime упорно не хочет принимать в качестве устройства отодвинутый до /dev/video1 тюнер :)
<bggooo> на буржйуских форумах тема поднималась не раз, результатов ноль
<bggooo> на нашем тоже ничего путного нет
<bggooo> я так понял, это багофича самого tvtime-а :)
<bggooo> просто не очень удобно, чтобы посмотреть лелевизор приходиться вытыкать камеру)
<evanation> bggooo,  я нашел временное решение
<bggooo> evanation, ?
<MadWann> ктонить настраивал creative webcam в убунту? чёто перестала работать
<evanation> открываешь Система - Параметры - Звук
<evanation> включаешь тв тайм
<evanation> всё работает
<evanation> =)
<MadWann> в cheese определяет ..
<bggooo> хм, сейчас пробну))
<bggooo> evanation, и в правду работает правда матерится при запуске жестока))0
<evanation> bggooo, всм матерится? у меня всё норм
<SergeyIT> bggooo, интересно, а может подправить в коде tvtime ?
<bggooo> SergeyIT, а исходники есть? Я просто не смотрил
<SergeyIT> bggooo так скачать, через репы можно
<bggooo> evanation, да чет-то ругается на пульс аудио, но звук есть и все работает)
<bggooo> кстати как вариант, просто я кроме жавы нифига не курю, ну сейчас позырим))
<evanation> bggooo, убунту 10.04?
<bggooo> evanation, уес
<evanation> на 10.10 не ругается
<evanation> открывается спокойно
<bggooo> evanation, даже скопировать не дает, видно текст постоянно обновляется пришлось запринскринить :) http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2772086/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-5.png
<fffars> всем привет
<fffars> проблема: рядом с windows 7 64бит поставил убунту. раздел с виндой не определился. что делать?
<fffars> убунту 32-х битная
<evanation> bggooo, ну я с терминала не запускаю
<evanation> bggooo, мне не мешает ))
<bggooo> evanation, ну да, такто не будет мешать, но всеравно :)
<SergeyIT> fffars, на форуме что-то подобное было
<evanation> bggooo, ну это временное решение, просто дали камеру попробовать завести на убунту
<evanation> genius iSlim
<evanation> никак времени нету занятся ей, и отключать лень
<fffars> SergeyIT: у меня инета нет изза этого. можешь подсказать здесь? срочно нужно
<SergeyIT> fffars, а как инет с этим связан?
<bggooo> лично мне кажется, что это точно фишка самого твтайма, потому как если отключить на время камеру и тюнер имеет файл /dev/video1 запускается прекрасно, только вставляешь камеру пишеш ту же команду, он говорит что найдена камера и пытается законектить на нее
<bggooo>  :)
<bggooo> т.е. это может конечно удобно что твттайм хочет найти все устройства которые могут давать видео)
<fffars> SergeyIT: тоесть я не могу в инет зайти
<evanation> bggooo, у меня твтайм секунду работает, даже картинку показывает, а потом отключается
<evanation> да надо искать другой просмотрщик телика
<fffars> SergeyIT: поможешь?
<bggooo> evanation, дак самое обидное что твттайм меня полностью устраивал, даже от пульта все работает прекрасно :)
<evanation> bggooo, он не вписывается в гном, имхо )
<bggooo> можно гном подстроить по твтайм))
<evanation> =)))
<evanation> наврядли
<fffars> подскажите кто нибудь. как восстановить загрузчик виндвос 7 или чтоб груб его увидел
<fffars> очень надо
<SergeyIT> fffars, некогда, работаю (
<g0xff> re
<g0xff> есть в линуксах броузеры IE? или каким способом проверить как будет выглядить сайт в ИЕ?
<bggooo> дело в том что все виндовые загрузчики сносят mbr записи, если у тебя слетел загрузчик - значит ты сам попросил убунту снести его, там есть такая возможность, теперь тебе нужно начать установку винды занового, она перезапишет mbr а потом уже под LiveCD или Live
<bggooo> USB востановить груб
<bggooo> fffars, инфы куча, проблема возникает процентов в 70 при установке)
<bggooo> у новичков
<Bezoomie> fffars:  надо провиксить в винде и все появиться без переустановки
<bggooo> Bezoomie, ну да
<fffars> bggooo: у меня проблема сейчас возникла, а инета нет. подскажите что сделать?
<bggooo> а это  и имел ввиду при установке есть возможность ввести fixmbr и fixboot
<bggooo> по крайней мере в XP стопроцентов было
<fffars> это я знаю. но что делать в моём случае? винда не запускается же
<bggooo> у тебя есть инталяционный диск?
<bggooo> или с чего ты там ставил?
<Bezoomie> fffars:  fixboot и mdr
<evanation> в севене надо bootsect /nt60 C:/mbr
<fffars> винда с покупки есть
<fffars> убунту с флешки поставил
<bggooo> evanation, подскажи ему я в семере не бум бум
<bggooo> :)
<evanation> да я уже не помню
<evanation> =))
<evanation> давно уже винды нету на компе
<Bezoomie> востоновление винды из консоли и фикси ничего сложного
<bggooo> да я тоже с XP если и что-то помню, то с вистой и 7 уже большие проблемы))
<fffars> подробнее можно?
<g0xff> народ как верстку проверять в убунту на кросброузерность?
<evanation> fffars, тебе нужен диск с виндой
<evanation> без диска никак мбр не восстановить
<bggooo> fffars, в любом случае тебе нужно запустить установку винды, там выбрать пункт воставновление системы
<Bezoomie> диск ставь и жми R
<fffars> нетбук
<fffars> както на флешку нужн озаписать
<Bezoomie> читай мануал востовление системы нетбука
<evanation> fffars, настраивай инет на убунте
<evanation> качай диск, записывай на флешку
<bggooo> жесть зачем тебе вообще 7-ка не нетбуке?
<evanation> продаются щяс нетбуки уже с 7
<bggooo> загрузись в убунту и снеси нафиг все виндовое)
<Bezoomie> ага я просто не представляю как она там вообще работает сепмерка
<bggooo> чтобы руки не чесались
<fffars> инет коптево. надо както настроить. тогда как на флешку записать винду?
<Bezoomie> Омгат
<Bezoomie> жестоко , просто жестоко
<evanation> =)
<Bezoomie> плеистейшен рулит
<bggooo> :)
<Bezoomie> вставь флешку , запиши образ
<evanation> fffars, тебе кстати дельный соет дали, удали винду с нетбука
<evanation> *совет
<fffars> не вариант
<evanation> и с компа
<evanation> =)
<bggooo> fffars, есть  такая полезная програмулина unetbootin может она тебе поможет
<fffars> нет. она только линуксы пишет
<bggooo> там можно просто выбрать нужную ось и флушку, она сама все замутит, но лично я пробовал только на линухах
<bggooo> дада
<bggooo> ушел бедняга)
<evanation> самое обидное, он обиделся на линукс
<evanation> =(
<bggooo> не понимаю людей которые чтобы посмотреть на убунту ставять ее на жесткий, запустить ты с Live или на крайняк чере витуал бокс глянь)
<Bezoomie> а еще это семерка на нетбуке, жесть
<bggooo> да)
<Bezoomie> а как у него интернет не работает и сидит тут???
<bggooo> поставил себе 7-ку в виртуалке, ща поковыряюсь ))
<Ruslan_k> Коллеги приветствую! У меня сломалась убунта (был бросок электричества) теперь она не грузится говорит файловая система сломалась. Как вытащить свои данные ? Help
<bggooo> жесть
<sharikoff> далеко электричество забросило?
<evanation> Ruslan_k, лайв сиди
<Ruslan_k> Лайв сиди не пошел, но зато пошел GParted LiveCD
<skai> sharikoff: за третью базу:)
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> хоум ран
<skai> sharikoff: ага:)проиграли, но сделали хоум ран:)
<Ruslan_k> evanation - Запустил проверку, все нормально но когда заново начал переустанвливать говорит воспользуйтесь tune2fs или debugfs
<Ruslan_k> А как ими пользоваться?
<evanation> Ruslan_k, ты данные все слил с разделов?
<Ruslan_k> Нет, у меня там усталось куча нужных файлов
<Ruslan_k> Если бы слил, просто переустановил бы и все
<evanation> Ruslan_k, ну так слей с помощью лайв сиди, зачем установку новую делаешь?
<Ruslan_k> а как научи?
<evanation> =)
<Ruslan_k> какие команды набирать?
<evanation> Ruslan_k, вставь диск с убунтой в привод, запусти убунту без установки
<evanation> загрузится система
<Ruslan_k> ок
<Ruslan_k> дальше
<evanation> а дальше разберешься
<skai> а при установке не ставить галочку форматировать не вариант?тогда он затрет тока системные фаилы, а пользовательские оставит
<Ruslan_k> блин, не разберусь
<bggooo> Запустишь дисковую утилиту, Система-Администрирование там если обнаружаться диски все крута, просто их подмонтируешь, а если не обнаружаться будет хуже
<evanation> skai, там с файловой истемой не лады
<evanation> без форматирования наверное не обойтись
<Ruslan_k> skai ты уверен что он не затрет пользовательские данные?
<skai> evanation: а проверку провести религия не позволяет?fsck отменили?
<skai> Ruslan_k: я так переустановку делал на другом компе, где один раздел, без отдельного хомяка стот
<evanation> skai, а fsck восстановит фс?
<skai> evanation: он исправит ошибки, если таковые есть.
<bggooo> да там все можно сделать через GUI эта прога дисковая может проверить все что угодно
<evanation> <Ruslan_k> Коллеги приветствую! У меня сломалась убунта (был бросок электричества) теперь она не грузится говорит файловая система сломалась. Как вытащить свои данные ? Help
<evanation> даж хз
<evanation> но кажется без форматирования не обойтись
<bggooo> да ладно, чего вы так его пугаете)
<bggooo> это же EXT4 :))
<bggooo> или чего он там поставил
<Ruslan_k> fsck запускал в смысле gparted --> проверить на ошибки
<skai> evanation: фсчек и все починится
<skai> я год прожил в доме, который был подрублен к нестабильной промышленной линии.а на два компа было только один упс.так что все такое я прошел
<skai> Ruslan_k: ага
<skai> Ruslan_k: для надежность можно через консоольку
<sharikoff> fsck -y /dev/жесткий
<evanation> Ruslan_k, я точно не знаю, ни разу не сталкивался с этим, но разве fsck после сбоя автоматом не запускается?
<skai> fsck -yfpv /dev/sd##
<skai> замес ## ставь обозначения своего харда.если разделов несколько было - несколько проверяй
<Ruslan_k> говорит все нормально, я даже его уменьшил что бы сделать еще раздел и на него установить, а старый раздел подмонтировать. Не монтируется
<bggooo> Слушайте есть тут виндузятники семерники, она пишет что Ваша копия виндовс не являетя подлинной, одно окошко Установка личных параметров и все тишина, она вообще заведется?
<bggooo> Ruslan_k, пропали Гб-ы порно? Или чего посерьезнее?::)
<evanation> bggooo, инет отруби )
<bggooo> ща)
<Ruslan_k> Пробовал копировать данные с одного раздела на другой при установке. Говрит что-то про журналы и воспользуйтесь tune2fs  debugfs
<g0xff> подскажите как в убунту кросброузерность проверять? как в убунту увидеть как будет выглядить сайт под IE?
<bggooo> g0xff, может постивить в виртуалку стопицот операционок и тестить все как хочется не?
<Ruslan_k> Ок, предложение skai кажется интересным, нужно рискнуть
<bggooo> XP постивиться минут за 13 ты бы мог уже 2-е операционки точно воткнуть)
<g0xff> щаз попробую с виртуалкой.. а виртулака будет localhost видеть?
<bggooo> эм, ну там же хост выдаст адрес и будет адрес шлюза
<bggooo> я думаю еслы бразуером будешь на шлюз целпляться как раз попадешь на локалохост совй
<bggooo> *свой
<bggooo> хост-это типа не гость)
<g0xff> щаз посмотрю что получится
<bggooo> я одно время сидел на сайте vse10.ru почему-то с хрома из убунты никак не хотел рабоать, поставил в виртуалке все найс было)
<Bezoomie> bggooo:  интересно почему так ?
<bggooo> да тогда были проблемы с флешем на 64bit-ой убунте
<skai> sharikoff: а что безумие натворило опять?
<bggooo> а из винды все было нормально)
<g0xff> bggooo, дизайн классный у сайта узабильный
<g0xff> кстати про флэш.. у меня щаз до сих пор проблемы со флешем
<Bezoomie> я не творил, и задал вопрос тот же
<sharikoff> skai: ?
<Bezoomie> снемите с меня плюс
<g0xff> не могу раскрыть на полный экран, воспроизведения видео теряется
<g0xff> и тармазит жутко
<skai> ну у него опять войс.он очень подозрительный человек
<Bezoomie> я людям помогаю
<sharikoff> skai: ну дык все в твоих руках
<Bezoomie> Сегодня двоим помог уже
<sharikoff> =))
<skai> Bezoomie: тебя инки шибанул?
<Bezoomie> Я не знаю включился и плюс весит со вчерашнего дня
<skai> ну значит за дело:)ты на испытательном сроке
<bggooo> g0xff, да было такое когда-то, сейчас тьфу-тьфу все нормально)
<Bezoomie> Рассказать какое днло было?
<Bezoomie> дело*
<skai> Bezoomie: ты хочешь по статье 2.5 вылететь?
<Bezoomie> неа
<Bezoomie> я молчу )
<Bezoomie> а кто нибудь видит как проходит испытательный срок?
<skai> ну сейчас вижу я.и пока не в твою пользу^_^
<Bezoomie> опять
<Bezoomie> ну ладно, будь что будет, надеюсь строго судить не станут
<Bezoomie> я же хороший, просто не много безумный
<skai> и немного неграмотный6)
<Bezoomie> сленг И работа за ошибками не когда следить
<skai> некогда слитно
<Bezoomie> самопроизвольно нажал пробел )
<skai> а за сленг и прочее могу подвести под 2.6
<bggooo> g0xff, должно работать) толко что поставил себе XP и поднял на хосте ssh с гостевой прекрасно коннектиться к хосту на дефолтный шлюз, который получила XP-ша)
<bggooo> такчто должно проканать)
<g0xff> уже ставлю...
<Bezoomie> skai:  не надо,  все хорошо , ты же нормальный модератор, не суди строго
<skai> !ska
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ska'
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell Bezoomie about skai
<ubuntuhelp> Bezoomie, please see my private message
<Bezoomie> так
<Offoffoff> Как в локалке поднять ipv6?
<Offoffoff> Это реально?
<Offoffoff> Никто не страдал такой фигней?
<skai> Offoffoff: это не спам, а реальный способ поднять ипв6 на локалке?:)
<Offoffoff> чего?
<skai> Offoffoff: я перефразировал твой вопрос:)
<Corsair> Offoffoff: такого не делал,но на счет реальности - всё реально:)
<skai> Offoffoff: такое делал.насчет реальности - реально
<Corsair> :)
<Bezoomie> Мне кажется что скоро все уидут на Линукс
<skai> Bezoomie: уЙдут
<Bezoomie> skai:  нет у меня на клаве буквы и краткои
<skai> Bezoomie: так смени раскладку на русскую
<bggooo> а мне не кажется что все уйдут на линукс)
<bggooo> скорее на маки)
<bggooo> вчера, когда купил камеру, там был диск с дровишками для винды, дак на нем уже написано было, что вставлять его в мак не нужно, всеравно не заработает)
<Bezoomie> Мак дорого , а Линукс бесплатно
<Nebulosa> убунту - бесплатный мак
<Nebulosa> налетай!
<bggooo> да блин, это и пугает что бесплатно
<bggooo> у людей асоциация бесплатно=говно
<Nebulosa> o_O
<v0lgruk> О_о
<Nebulosa> bggooo: т.е. ты хочешь сказать что венду они поголовно покупают?
<Bezoomie> Так не все же у Линукса бесплатно, значит денег хватает на продвижение ОС
<bggooo> Nebulosa, не поголовно, но многие мои друзья покупают лицензионные винды
<Nebulosa> а потом антивирус покупают.. потом офис.. так?
<bggooo> антивирус, да
<evanation> винрар )
<bggooo> недавно у меня начальник купил себе нод32)
<bggooo> надо уже менять сознание) что ПО это тоже труд)
<bggooo> я вот тоже себе сходил не поленился и купил лицензионный кубик рубика)) хотя он ничем почти не отличается от китайского))
<bggooo> просто приятно, что у тебя все по лицензии - чувтсвуешь себя человеком))
<Nebulosa> я своих друзей убедил быстро в превосходстве.. вставил флешку, загрузился с неё, и потом включил в ритмбоксе интернет радиостанцию..  первый возглас "это че.. оно без дров как смогло??!" через 2 минуты мы уже выделяли место на диске для убунты )
<Nebulosa> bggooo: фишка в том, что в линуксе тоже всё лицензионное.
<bggooo> да я то знаю) я вообще в восторге от Убунты
<Nebulosa> ты как белый человек пользуешься необходимым тебе софтом.
<bggooo> за 3 года ниразу не пожалел
<Nebulosa> кстати, EULA это даже не лицензия.. это соглашение..
<bggooo> маки всеравно почему-то быстрее идут в массы чем линух, может из-за больших вложений на рекламу с стороны Эпла
<Nebulosa> bggooo: как это быстрее?.. чо у каждого гражданина жаждущего новизмы есть в заначке 80 косарей на железо?
<Nebulosa> s/м/н/
<Ruslan_k> skai У меня всё получилось как ты и сказал. Респект тебе и уважуха!!!
<Ruslan_k> Просто надо было переустановить  без форматирования.
<Bezoomie> Нет , большинство Людей используют пиратские версии программ , но это временно.
<bggooo> Nebulosa, ну я просто смотрю по людям которые меня окружают :)
<bggooo> я же не аналитик) чтобы говорить в целом
<Nebulosa> bggooo: где живешь?
<bggooo> спб
<ChelAxe> адрес?
<bggooo> ChelAxe, зачем?
<Nebulosa> а.. ну мы то регионы.. тут маки не комильфо
<ChelAxe> :-D
<ChelAxe> мимо...
<Bezoomie> Мак , одно название чего стоит, а на самом деле , это просто красивая игрушка олигархов .
 * sharikoff олигарх
<sharikoff> =)
<bggooo> :)))
<Nebulosa> sharikoff: мечтай
<Nebulosa> хотя.. что скрывать, сам сижу тут с накаченным пакетов mac4lin
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> ну раз у меня мак то я олигарх
<Bezoomie> Время идет , железо стареет , а Мак как стоял 70 к , так и стоит
<sharikoff> пятижды
<sharikoff> =)
<Bezoomie> sharikoff:  а мак то дешевый ) Значит ты уже не олигарх
<Nebulosa> Bezoomie: дык и нормальные компы как стоили 20к так и стоят
<sharikoff> Bezoomie: ну как бы.. не очень
<Bezoomie> Да ток в нем железо новое а в маке все тоже
<Nebulosa> подумаешь там проц стал в 8 раз мощней..
<Bezoomie> макбук не считается Маком
<Bezoomie> Мак это Комп
<evanation> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jkrn6ecxthM
<Bezoomie> макбук , тот же планшет ток подороже и с сидюком
<g0xff> bggooo, установил XP на виртбокс как теперь заставить его понимать локалхочт?
<sharikoff> Bezoomie: у тя мак был?
<sharikoff> или есть?
<bggooo> g0xff, зайти в настройки сети, если она у тебя подключена на госте, посмотри какой там адрес шлюза
<Bezoomie> есть , но это не мак а мак бук
<bggooo> на него коннекти он и будет localhost
<sharikoff> Bezoomie: хакинтош?
<Nebulosa> мак это не то чтобы железо это такой подход к компам как к утилитарным инструментам
<sharikoff> скажем так.. это культура
<Bezoomie> MacBook MC
<Bezoomie> такои
<Nebulosa> вот я например не знаю насколько у меня заполнен диск, какая сейчас скорость интернета, какая температура всех моих компонентов..
<g0xff> bggooo, не совсем понялл. в какие настройки зайти в ХР?
<Nebulosa> работает? отлично!
<bggooo> g0xff, да верно
<sharikoff> Bezoomie: на сайте эпл покажи какой
<sharikoff> ссылку дай
<bggooo> ну чисто посмотри какой IP
<Bezoomie> ща наиду
<g0xff> bggooo,  там нету айпи, автоматом берется...
<bggooo> мде) открой командную строку и вверди ipconfig /all
<bggooo> и запости куда нить
<sharikoff> http://storage0.static.itmages.ru/i/10/1207/h_1291699375_eb3036d344.png
<Nebulosa> bggooo: прекратить winFAQ!
<sharikoff> http://storage0.static.itmages.ru/i/10/0825/h_1282715176_689dc1e44c.jpg
<bggooo> Nebulosa, эм.. для людей стараюсь
<bggooo> животное в клетке, все в паряде)
<Bezoomie> 	 MacBook MC516RS/A White
<g0xff> bggooo, ну там походу айпи тот который провайдер выделил
<Bezoomie> похож на него
<Bezoomie> модель не помню
<bggooo> g0xff, да не может быть ты хост, виртуал бокс должен выдать адреса типа 10.0.2.1
<bggooo> у меня выдал 10.0.2.2
<bggooo> гостевой винде
<g0xff> bggooo, ip: 192.168.56.101 dhcp: 192.168.56.100
<sharikoff> Bezoomie: http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/10/1208/h_1291812320_b3035e2928.png вот так покажи
<bggooo> вот на 192.168.0.100 и пробуй
<g0xff> bggooo, имя пользователя и пассворд требует.. пароль учетной записи убунту водил, не пашет
<bggooo> странно, сейчас погоди
<bggooo> g0xff, установи дополнения гостевой ОС
<g0xff> bggooo, щаз
<bggooo> там ввреху есть Устройства-Установить дополнения гостевой ОС
<g0xff> bggooo, как айпи прописать на localhost в ХР?
<Bezoomie> sharikoff:  сейчас покажу
<g0xff> а то у меня приложуха вконтакте
<bggooo> ничего не понял)
<bggooo> если ты хочешь поключиться к хосту через браузер с гостевой ОС просто пишешь туда 192.168.0.100
<bggooo> попадешь на свой компьютер хост)
<g0xff> как сделать чтобы http://localhost сразатывал как http://10.0.2.2
<bggooo> у тебя получилось войти на 192.168.0.100?
<Nebulosa> g0xff: /etc/hosts
<bggooo> с гостевой ос?
<bggooo> да не вы ща его научите))
<g0xff> bggooo,  да
<Nebulosa> он спросил я сказал
<Nebulosa> дальше не мои пробелмы :)
<Bezoomie> sharikoff:   я не смогу так показать, я на работе
<sharikoff> ясно
<bggooo> так, я просто понять не могу что ты хочешь) чтобы на гостевой вводить  http://localhost он тебя кидал на хост?
<bggooo> хост - типа убунта(
<bggooo> :)
<g0xff> чтобы в гостевой он http://localhost понимал как http://10.0.2.2/
<g0xff> угу
<bggooo> зачем это надо не понятно, но это нужно мутить с гостевой ОС, убунта тут не при чем
<Nebulosa> bggooo: точки набирать тяжело же
<Nebulosa> еще цифарки
<bggooo> :)
<g0xff> bggooo,  яж и спрашиваю как в XP поменять.. я не помню... типа адресс прописывать http://test.ru или еще какой нить
<g0xff> да причем тут точки.. у меня приложение вконтакте сылается на url http://localhost
<bggooo> а когда ты его публиковать будешь оно тоже на локалхост будет?
<g0xff> нет
<g0xff> просто оладочная версия на локалхосте
<Bezoomie> отладочная*
<Nebulosa> facepalm
<Nebulosa>  я не буду больше помогать
<Bezoomie> Nebulosa:  почему?
<Nebulosa> Bezoomie: настроения нет :)
<Bezoomie> Nebulosa:  а ну тогда ничего страшного. С возвращением нового настроения )
<Offoffoff> Во как просто поднять ipv6
<Offoffoff> http://version6.ru/miredo
<bggooo> короче ты меня окончательно замутил) я понял тебе нужно просто проверить работоспособность своего (сайта, приложения) в IE он(сайт, приложение) Находится на Убунте, соответственно к нему из убунты (Firefox, Crome) Ты цепляешья как http://localhost
<bggooo> Так?
<Nebulosa> Offoffoff: глючит оно.. у меня один раз из сотни только работает
<g0xff> да да.. я нашел в винде есть фаел host
<g0xff> hosts
<bggooo> ну все ты разобрался?
<g0xff> bggooo,  да, спасибо
<bggooo> блин) пожалуйста)
<bggooo> тести на здоровье, мне потом покажи что сотворил)
<g0xff> http://vkontakte.ru/app1859470 - вот приложение..
<g0xff> я его пол года делал из под венды.. а тут недавно на убунту решил перейти
<g0xff> в убунте удобней кстате
<Nebulosa> ага я вижу
<Nebulosa> наворотил уже вритуалки всякие
<g0xff> программить в убунту удобней
<bggooo> ну это была моя первая мысль как оттестить в IE :)
<bggooo> вот и предложил воротить виртуалку
<sima> Привет :)
<Offoffoff> g0xff: а зачем доступ до фотографий
<g0xff> Offoffoff, без доступа к фоткам он не дает фото аватарак...
<g0xff> а нет, не аваторок, а не получается отослать на стену фото
<Offoffoff> g0xff: и на чем пишешь?
<Offoffoff> g0xff: в чем пишешь?
<Offoffoff> g0xff: это игра?
<g0xff> Offoffoff,  игра, зайди посмотри... пхп
<Offoffoff> Да я против социальных сетей
<Offoffoff> меня там нет
<Offoffoff> и не будет
<IchEsseDichAuf> как заменить приложение по умолчанию к определённому mime типу? (для всех пользователей)
<RfADdlS> как в 4м Firefox быстро переключаться между группами вкладок?
<zl0y> re all
<zl0y> кто-нить юзает овсам с xterm?
<zl0y> у меня вопрос
<zl0y> когда в weechat хочу переключить канал по alt+num, то у меня печатаются спецсимволы
<zl0y> как лечить?
<sharikoff> переназнач
<zl0y> не хочу
<sharikoff> я так делал
<zl0y> я привык к дефолтным клавишам
<sharikoff> тоже самое пишешь
<zl0y> это должно как-то иначе лечиться
<sharikoff> на дефолтные клавиши
<zl0y> т.е.
<zl0y> я не понимаю тебя
<sharikoff> когда задаешь хоткей
<sharikoff> задавай такой как был
<zl0y> в конфиге вичата?
<sharikoff> через сет
<sharikoff> потом сейв
<sharikoff> через сам вичат
<zl0y> что через сет?
<zl0y> и так каждый раз надо?
<sharikoff> задавай хоткеи через сет
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> 1 раз
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, ку
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: q
<inkvizitor68sl> когда юзеры от тебя будут) ?
<zl0y> так че за бред, он же в конфиг запишет те же самые значения
<sharikoff> пока хз
<sharikoff> zl0y: не те же
<zl0y> sharikoff: а какие, поясни
<sharikoff> хоткеи будут одни и те же
<zl0y> ну да
<sharikoff> а символы другие
<sharikoff> в конфиге
<zl0y> ну смотри, у меня по альт+1 выводится ^2
<zl0y> степень двойки
<sharikoff> zl0y: че непонятного то
<IchEsseDichAuf> правый аль щоли:
<zl0y> левый
<sharikoff> задаешь те же самые хоткеи через сет
<zl0y> sharikoff: какие символы запишутся в конфиг
<sharikoff> zl0y: увидишь
<sharikoff> я не помню
<zl0y> ок, а кто тогда пишет символы?
<sharikoff> те конфиг смареть или табы переключать?
<IchEsseDichAuf> ох, как занятно, у меня по комбе альт и цифры табы в пиджине меняются.
<zl0y> может это бага вичата?
<zl0y> sharikoff: мне понимать
<sharikoff> zl0y: я те сказал как сделать
<sharikoff> мне помогло
<inkvizitor68sl> IchEsseDichAuf, в любом gtk приложении так
<inkvizitor68sl> и в фф и в хроме и в наутилусе и в гном терминале
<zl0y> sharikoff: я не спорю, что он пожет или нет, мне надо знать, что происходит, и кто печатает символы по комбинациям клавиш. И если это бага, то надо багрепортик начертить.
<sharikoff> я не пишу багрепорты =) почему это -хз. скорее всего xterm не хавает утф8 битность
<zl0y> что значит не хавает?
<zl0y> он выводит спец. символы
<sharikoff> читай не понимает
<zl0y> значит хавает
<sima> Люди,подскажите что с deluge
<sima> Качаю с локалки
<sima> Есть два сида
<sima> Он не качает :(
<zl0y> sharikoff: т.е. понять почему так происходит ты не пытался?
<sharikoff> zl0y: нет.. я дотачивалю чтоб работало.. а почему да как незнаю. я не программер
<sima> Как заставить его качать?
<IchEsseDichAuf> может кто знает, как изменить приложения по умолчанию к определённым типам файлов?
<sharikoff> sima: терморектальным способом
<sima> IchEsseDichAuf: Система-->Параметры-->Предпочитаемые приложения.
<mooncatz> Народ, такая беда: купил док-станцию для 3,5'SATA, её не видать ни в ubuntu 10.10, ни в винде 7. ls /dev/ до и после подключения винта абсолютно идентичны. Есть какие идеи?
<sima> sharikoff: Как это?
<IchEsseDichAuf> про .local/share/applications/mimeapps.list я знаю
<sharikoff> mooncatz: скорее всего нету дровишек
<IchEsseDichAuf> sima: так меняются приложения для определённых действий, а не типов файла
<sima> Ладно
<sima> Как завести Deluge?
<mooncatz> IchEsseDichAuf: Ммм... "Свойства" -> "Открывать в программе"?
<mooncatz> sharikoff: Говорят, что это обычное USB устройство.
<IchEsseDichAuf> я говорил, что про mimeapps.list я знаю. он потом там отметку создаёт, если в наутилусе так делать
<IchEsseDichAuf> я хочу знать, где в системе происходит присвоение приоритетов программ к определённым mime types
<rickdelscorzo> всем привет
<IchEsseDichAuf> чтоб подправить это там, и чтоб оно работало для всей системы и всех пользователей
<sharikoff> ЩЗ90Г8 фк фке нгшщЗ ф ыкенгшщЗЗ ФУ КЕЩЗХЗЩ щЗЗ
<Offoffoff> ыыыыы
<Offoffoff> а у меня два курсора: http://www.opennet.ru/tips/info/2271.shtml
<sharikoff> привет от кошки
<Offoffoff> работает с 10.04
<Offoffoff> и выше
<skai> sharikoff: ты че это тут сматерился?
<sharikoff> skai: ^^
<skai> о чем идет речь?
<rickdelscorzo> Offoffoff, в косынке вторую карту из трех получается перемещать?)
<Offoffoff> rickdelscorzo: зачем
<rickdelscorzo> неужели никогда не хотелось? о_о
<_Xion_> почему у меня иконка выключения (справа вверху) покраснела?
<_Xion_> раньше белый значек был...
<[v-8]_jupiter> ребут требует
<[v-8]_jupiter> после обновлений
<[v-8]_jupiter> обычно так
<[v-8]_jupiter> нажми на нее там будет написано требуется перезагрузка что бы все обносления применились
<_Xion_> ага спс)
<_Xion_> иногда такие пустяки вгоняют в ступор)
<_Xion_> думаешь а не слетело ли опять че нить)
<barney_stinson> о.пять минут назад поменяли на форуме пиктограмму, которая отображается на вкладках и на закладках в браузере
<g0xff> как бы IE народ не критиковал, но он классная штука для атладки, если криво симантически написал, он сразу покажет где ошибся визуально
<ZeVoluciON> конкуерор строже
<g0xff> оо надо попробывать
<g0xff> как он прально пишется?
<Emplitz> Konqueror
<barney_stinson> что можно поставить на ееешку с 2хгиговым хардом?
<ZeVoluciON> горшочек с фикусом
<SergeyIT> кактус симпатичнее
<g0xff> barney_stinson, консольную убунту=)
<_Xion_> barney_stinson, mac os x
<ZeVoluciON> barney_stinson: freedos
<_Xion_> виндовс
<_Xion_> 0_о
<Bezoomie> а на телефон Самсунг i900  можно поставить Линукс?
<_Xion_> Bezoomie, можно даже в биос поставить
<_Xion_> вопрос в том сможешь ли ты это сделать
<Bezoomie> существует Виндовс мобаил , а Линукс Мобаил есть?
<sharikoff> есть
<sharikoff> андроид называется
<Bezoomie> Оооо
<_Xion_> новоОсть)
<Bezoomie> Значит не встанет
<Bezoomie> я не знал что Андроид это Линукс
<inkvizitor68sl> линуксов мобайл - тонны
<inkvizitor68sl> openmoko, android, у мотороллы что то там
<_Xion_> гм жмякаю маус 2 на ссылке в firefox'e и у меня не попап меню открываеца а создание фильтра для ad block plus 0_o
<_Xion_> че за байда
<barney_stinson> inkvizitor68sl: мииго, маемо
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<barney_stinson> inkvizitor68sl: вот ты.как пользователь еешки.скажи сколько будет вешать папироска?или unr?там просто хард всего на 2гб
<inkvizitor68sl> barney_stinson, я пользователь eeepc 1000h, а не говена, именуемого 700/701/704
<inkvizitor68sl> к тому же уже пересел на другой
<Offoffoff> barney_stinson: только ubuntu netinstall.iso спасет надежду Российской демократии...
<barney_stinson> Offoffoff: ну это мне надо ехать ставить.а я хочу только по телефону посоветовать и чтобы от меня отстали:)
<Offoffoff> barney_stinson: он 12 мегабайт
<Offoffoff> barney_stinson: CrunchBang пусть ставят
<barney_stinson> inkvizitor68sl: да я знаю, что ты на страшный асус с пугающим 13.3" экраном пересел:)
<inkvizitor68sl> фига се страшный)
<inkvizitor68sl> barney_stinson, дебиян поставь с открытой коробкой какой нибудь
<barney_stinson> inkvizitor68sl: ну после 10" чую для тебя было очень неприывчно:)
<inkvizitor68sl> дыыы
<barney_stinson> inkvizitor68sl: повторю-это ехать надо.а там врядли заплатят.так что лучше по телефону.я посоветовал папироску.но я не уверен скока она занимает
<inkvizitor68sl> до сих пор пугаюсь
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем ехать?
<barney_stinson> inkvizitor68sl: ниче ниче:)привыкнешь:)теперь и ты пользователь субноутбука:)
<inkvizitor68sl> barney_stinson, http://debian.pro/274
<barney_stinson> inkvizitor68sl: потому что это не у меня еее 2г сёрф дали на настройку.
<barney_stinson> inkvizitor68sl: я про твой блог тож знаю:)
<inkvizitor68sl> пусть поставят обычный дебиян и тебе ssh дадут
<inkvizitor68sl> и читай статью
<barney_stinson> inkvizitor68sl: там человек, который о линуксе узнал, только когда я ему продал свой комп с линухой, потому что лень было сносить
<Offoffoff> barney_stinson: да кстати... ssh никто не отменял
<Offoffoff> barney_stinson: скажи скачай iso
<artus> sharikoff: inkvizitor68sl  ку
<NiCloAy> привет всем
<barney_stinson> artus: а мне здрасти уже говорить не надо?!
<Offoffoff> barney_stinson: запусти, подключи к интернет.
<NiCloAy> можно ли добавить репазиорий от karmic в 10.04 мне нужен tomcat 6.0.20
<Offoffoff> а дальше волшебным образом все установится
<artus> barney_stinson: а тебя фиг вычислиш)
<NiCloAy> d 10.04 только 6.0.24
<barney_stinson> artus: что не узнал? ты с лагами поборолся?:)
<artus> barney_stinson: ну драасте )))
<barney_stinson> artus: не узнал^_^
<barney_stinson> artus: вот как я тебя откатал:)а надо было тапком кинуть:)
<artus> barney_stinson: да вроде слазил на крышу.. покрутил антенко... пока лагов нима
<barney_stinson> artus: дык:)оттести на дропбоксе:)
<artus> ща... надо найти болванку с чем нить
<artus> дейто у меня бубунта была нарезана
<barney_stinson> artus: как можно жить без болванки?ты что.у мну на всяки случай ливюсб завсегда есть
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, ку
<Nebulosa> почитал про туннели
<Nebulosa> девид блейн!
<artus> barney_stinson: у меня просто лив-юсб есть)
<barney_stinson> artus: плюс 5.04, 9.04,9.10,[10.04] и [10.10] сиди диски от каноникала.но дивидюка на ноуте нет:)
<artus> хех)
<artus> barney_stinson: а я все никак не сподоблюсь заказат)
<barney_stinson> artus: ну такие образы ты не закажешь уже:)напри мер 5.04 фирменный диск добыть было сложно:)
<barney_stinson> там один диск - установочный.второй - ливсистема
<artus> а смысл то в нем?
<barney_stinson> artus: дык.для коллекции.моя первая убунта
<SergeyIT> artus, внукам показывать будет
<artus> ога_
<_Xion_> народ есть проблема, когда запущен pidgin и rithmbox например то проподает звук у pidgin'а при поступлении сообщения =(
<barney_stinson> artus: тогда болванки были красные:)
<barney_stinson> artus: показать?
<artus> barney_stinson: да погодь ты ... я виртуалку пытаюсь настроить ) для твоего дропбокса между прочим )
<barney_stinson> artus: окей:)я все равно покажу
<sharikoff> artus: q
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: ыпч
<sharikoff>  barney_stinsonq
<barney_stinson> http://itmages.com/image/view/88169/67a888cc
<barney_stinson> artus: воть
<artus> ыы
<barney_stinson> черный - инсталл.белый - лайв
<artus> barney_stinson: сцыль на ман и рефералку давай
<NiCloAy> подскажите как вот это добавить в репазитории https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/tomcat6-user
<NiCloAy> блин. я туплю
<barney_stinson> http://truewaytags.blogspot.com/2010/05/dropbox.html
<barney_stinson> https://www.dropbox.com/referrals/NTE1NzkwMzAzOQ?src=global0
<barney_stinson> artus:
<artus> угу
<Offoffoff> ХлоридНикеля Ау!: sudo apt-add-repository .... дык это и так в репах
<sharikoff> artus: спроси у своего днса где antiprov.ru нахрдится
<NiCloAy> Offoffoff: а как там более старую версию взять?
<Offoffoff> ну ты укажи в synaptic
<NiCloAy> Offoffoff: что?
<artus> sharikoff: чей то он не знает)
<Offoffoff> ХлоридНикеля Ау!: там есть работа с версиями
<barney_stinson> ааааа.точняк.печенега я вчера на сутки за маты побанил:)работает
<NiCloAy> Offoffoff: спасибо, слушай - подскажи на последок я с синаптиком не рработал, консольная версия как вызывается, я так понимаю это таже что и при инсталяции сервера.
<Offoffoff> ХлоридНикеля Ау!: консольная версия чего? есть aptitude
<_Xion_> народ стоит ли подключать официальные репозитории программ типо pidgin и качать с них свежие версии или стоит подождать пока эта свежая версия появится на убунтовских репозиториях?
<Offoffoff> ХлоридНикеля Ау!: это просто почти копия synaptic
<emostarxd> привет ребята
<emostarxd> ой начудил я тут ну и начудил....
<NiCloAy> Offoffoff: грацио амиго!
<emostarxd> у меня /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.8' not found
<emostarxd> изза этого не работает ни одна программа, не запускается ничего, работает только то что уже запущено
<Offoffoff> ХлоридНикеля Ау!: пор фавор, компаньеро!
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: даж гугл еще не знает.но whois уже говорит, что домен твой
<sharikoff> =))
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: о.а там твой мобильник есть
<sharikoff> щас я там понапишу про гадов разных
<barney_stinson> ip дай.хоть посмотрю что там
<sharikoff> нету ниче пока
<Offoffoff> sharikoff: которые мобильники раздают
<sharikoff> поставить не могу ибо виртуалхосты
<barney_stinson> http://antiprof.ru/
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: тебя будут часто путать с ними
<sharikoff> небудут
 * Offoffoff играется двумя курсорами...
<NiCloAy> Offoffoff: слушай - чет нифига я там невижу как версию сменить
<NiCloAy> Offoffoff: в смысле в aptitude
<Offoffoff> в самом пакете
<NiCloAy> ну да.
<NiCloAy> сейчас покажу скриншот
<Offoffoff> ХлоридНикеля Ау!: только предварительно подключи репу, которую тебе хочется
<Offoffoff> чтобы было из чего выбирать
<NiCloAy> Offoffoff: http://itmages.com/image/view/88179/8f247687
<NiCloAy> Offoffoff: блин..
<NiCloAy> Offoffoff:  я не знаю какой это репазиторий
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: будут:)случайно попытаются на антипроф выйти, а попадут в антипров:)
<NiCloAy> Offoffoff: мне нужно включить репазиторий Carmic -а?
<Offoffoff> Karmic
<barney_stinson> NiCloAy: а что такое carmic -a?
<greywalk> привет
<barney_stinson> greywalk: что сломал?
<NiCloAy> barney_stinson: предыдущйи релиз
<barney_stinson> NiCloAy: он же вроде был lucid lynx
<NiCloAy> barney_stinson: не суть, дело в том что у меня 10.04 а пакет нужен из предыдущего релиза
<barney_stinson> NiCloAy: нафига?
<NiCloAy> вот и вопрос - можно ли  добавлять репазитории от старого
<Offoffoff> ХлоридНикеля Ау!: karmic
<NiCloAy> Offoffoff: ДА!
<NiCloAy> barney_stinson: в новом томкате  утечка памяти, и ее не фиксят
<Offoffoff> ХлоридНикеля Ау!: просто подключи, репу, лучше ppa
<NiCloAy> Offoffoff: в ppa не понятно какой брать
<Offoffoff> ХлоридНикеля Ау!: и в настройках должно остоять, устанавливать только из последнего релиза
<Offoffoff> ХлоридНикеля Ау!: ну можешь не ppa
<Offoffoff> не суть
<Nebulosa> Offoffoff:  а может никелид хлорида?
<greywalk> barney_stinson: пока ничего ))
<Nebulosa> никелид хлора?
<greywalk> такой вопрос - у меня есть 2 прокси - мне неоходимо периодически использовать одну и другую - возможно каким-либо образом организовать, чтобы бы переключал соединение к интернет то через 1 прокси, то через другой?
<Offoffoff> Nebulosa: такого не бывает
<NiCloAy> Offoffoff:  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main restricted
<NiCloAy> так ,
<Offoffoff> Nebulosa: сразу видно, что ты далек от химии
<Nebulosa> Offoffoff: что есть то есть
<NiCloAy>  акакой репазиторий основной ?
<NiCloAy> universe multiverse и т.п. ?
<NiCloAy> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/i386 надо вот это
<greywalk> в network proxy - вижу возможность ввести 1 прокси сервер + вижу какой-то location (+ add location) - только не очень удобно переключаться - может есть какая утилита чтоб в трее висела - тыкнул и выбрал прокси для соеденения с интернет?
<NiCloAy> во.. все. получилось
<greywalk> + мне периодически нужно direct internet connection - то есть так чтоб быстро это происходило. что нибудь такое есть?
<masashama> Всем привет, снова не по теме но уж очень нужно, а найти не могу, кто знает как в делфи сделать анимацию допусти движение квадрата по кругу или ссылочку плиз дайте
<Nebulosa> лес рук
<Nebulosa> лес ссылок
<NiCloAy> блин чето не получается сменить версию
<sharikoff> artus: щас спроси
<artus> неа
<NiCloAy> короче не получилось через aptitude
<NiCloAy> http://paste.org.ru/?evgwtx
<NiCloAy> через apt-get сделал :)
<artus> skai: ща стяну дропбокс и будеш проверять )
<Nebulosa> artus: что проверяете?
<artus> Nebulosa: колдунство сильное )
<Nebulosa> круто..
<CEKTAHT> qje
<CEKTAHT> йоу
<CEKTAHT> халло
<CEKTAHT> как жизнь молодая
<skai> artus: как первую итерацию провернешь-доложи.я проверю
<skai> artus: пришли
<artus> ыы
<skai> artus: еще 30 раз и у меня долгожданные 8гб
<skai> *20
<skai> *20 раз
<artus> а липка не спопнется? ))
<skai> ну хоть 10 раз:)
<skai> а завтра еще 10
<skai> ^_^
<Nebulosa> artus: порно качаете чтоль?
<skai> хочу 8гб
<Nebulosa> ну! объясняйте уже
<Nebulosa> а то начну рассказывать как я через почту десятки гигов с рапидшары выкачивал..
<Nebulosa> скриптом!!
<skai> Nebulosa: побаню за флуд
<Nebulosa> тогда расскажите
<skai> Nebulosa: :-Р
<artus> skai: сколько накапало?
<skai> 123qwe13@qwe.qwe1 min ago  Ineligible
<skai> 123qwe@qwe.qwe2 mins ago  Ineligible
<skai> q1w2e3@q1w2.qw3 mins ago  Ineligible
<skai> вот эти не приняли,потому что они якобы на одном компе или с одного мыла
<artus> ямахмммм
<artus> последнее тоже?
<skai> artus: тебя вычислили по ip:)
<artus> блиинн ))) я туплю)))
<skai> asdf@asdf.as1 min ago  Ineligible
<artus> я ж мак не меняю )
<skai> artus: блин ну ты даешь:)
<skai> вот этот пришел
<artus> ну дык )
<artus> ато чую что как то аж ббыстро у меня получается)
<skai> artus: что чето позабыл:)
<Nebulosa> аа! вот вы что творите
<skai> о.еще один
<skai> полторы минуты всего
<skai> еще 27 и у меня будет 8гб
<skai> :)
<Nebulosa> у меня 4.2 гб есть наполовину только занято..
<Nebulosa> даже треть
<skai> о.еще один
<skai> минута.всего 17
<skai> +1
<artus> skai: ну че
<skai> уже 4.75гб есть:)пока никого не отказали
<artus> ну дык )
<skai> еще 13 рефов и у меня максимум будет:)
<artus> а кой ща максимум?
<skai> 8гб
<artus> неа)
<artus> 10.25 был
<skai> не.точно 8гб
<artus> ща наверно уже 11))
<skai> For every friend who joins Dropbox, we'll give you both 250MB of bonus space (up to a limit of 8GB)!
<skai> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=128122
<skai> 5гб
<artus> кие 5ть ..у меня 6ть)
<artus> аа
<skai> 5.5
<artus> так... мож хватит с тебя ? )
<skai> artus: тут осталось всего ничего:)давай уж добьем:)
<artus> ну ты и наглый )
<Nebulosa> зачем вы так сервис хороший потрошите
<skai> artus: те жалко чтоли?:)
<skai> Nebulosa: и те тоже?
<Nebulosa> надо просто реферер на сайте убунту опубликовать..
<Nebulosa> и всё будет путём..
<artus> skai: да я уже замахалсо вводить данные )
<skai> тут два гига всего:)
<skai> полтора
<artus> ыы
<artus> у меня поломался nm в виртуалке )
<skai> да ёёёёжик:)
<Nebulosa> skai: это провидение!
<Nebulosa> неяиг обманывать
<skai> Nebulosa: это кривой нм
<Nebulosa> может кривой а может и не кривой а провидение!!
<artus> да кривой он дальше некуда
<WebWin> что убрать из убунты что бы на слабеньком ноуте летала?
<artus> все
<skai> WebWin: убунту
<travkin> убрать Убунту и поставить (X)Ubuntu.
<artus> и поставить с нетинстала опенбокс
<travkin> или так
<WebWin> тролль на тролле в этом irc
<skai> и травкина убери.он глупости советует
<travkin> WebWin, я вполне серьёзно
<artus> да тупит xubuntu похлеще гнома
<travkin> 4.2
<skai> travkin: хубунта нифига не легче гнома.
<travkin> google: xfce vs gnome comparison
<travkin> и с openbox'ом возьми сам сравни
<skai> @voice WebWin
<skai> travkin: а ще почитай свежие новости.там как раз вышла новость о том, что царя убили
<WebWin> это еще что такое? )))
<travkin> мой старый Thinkpad с Celeron 900MHz только и живёт засчёт XFCE, правда, с другим дистром
<travkin> Гном - один большой зависон
<WebWin> ну тут ноут не настолько плох
<skai> travkin: может ты просто не умеешь готовить гном на другом дистре?
<WebWin> просто дальше чем отключение анимации дело не дошло )))
<travkin> ок, твои предложения/советы?
<artus> ну ежик 701 с дебианом и lxde летаеть)
<artus> причем ежик не апаный)
<skai> travkin: выпрями руки и перестань верить статьям из далекого прошлого
<travkin> понятно, баран
<travkin> конструктивного ничего
<skai> @kban travkin 88400 правило 2.2
<artus> хех
<skai> а ведь я ему конструктивно все высказал:)
<artus> skai: фсе) поломалсо нм окончательно) на ливке бубунты ) а ручками она не хочет дхцп подхватывать)
<skai> artus: эхх:)ну а перезапустить ливку?
<CEKTAHT> а за что его забанили ?
<skai> CEKTAHT: за 2.2
<Ep5iloN__> привет
<artus> skai: да ну ... потом как нить еще те добавлю
<skai> CEKTAHT: че он тебе в личку спамит вопросами?
<CEKTAHT> типо это что-то мне говорит
<Eliminyro> how can i switch charset to utf8?
<skai> CEKTAHT: ну так тебя же это не касается:)
<Ep5iloN__> такой вопос: Ubuntu uec, возможно ли сделать persistent instance?
<CEKTAHT> ;D
<CEKTAHT> ааа
<skai> !utf8 | Eliminyro
<ubuntuhelp> Eliminyro: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<CEKTAHT> а что разве юбунту хелп не бот ?
<skai> CEKTAHT: нет:)он живой китаец, у которого отобрали документы и заставили следить за каналом
<WebWin> ))
<artus> за миску риса )
<WebWin> ну я не знаю, может быть библиотеки какие удалить?
<skai> artus: какого риса?ты что?хватит и черного хлеба ломоть:)роисся как никак:)
<WebWin> апплеты, что там еще? )
<skai> WebWin: удали все из либ.это облегчит убунту.правда она не запустится
<WebWin> детский сад, я серьезно спрашиваю
<skai> WebWin: хочешь почистить - залезь в блог винипуха и почитай там заметку про это:)
<WebWin> ссылками говори пожалуйста,
<artus> WebWin: я ж говорю) хочеш облегчить ставиш с нетинстала и накатываеш openbox, легче некуда просто )
<skai> http://linux-teapot.blogspot.com
<WebWin> зачем мне опенбокс, я хочу гнома
<WebWin> skai: спасибо
<rapidsp> о.. ядрышко релизнулось
<skai> WebWin: вот свои фантазии оставь при себе:)тут приличный канал
<artus> ну удачи в облегчении гнома )
<artus> ну можеш prelink preload заюзать разве что
<WebWin> skai: я тебя не понимаю :D
<skai> WebWin: а еще почитай наше убунтовское вики.там про ускорение была статейка годная
<WebWin> ок, спасибо
<WebWin> еще вопросик :)
<skai> WebWin: 15 рублей
<WebWin> когда работает wifi, но ноутбук не подключен к питанию -- сеть работает медленно, подключаешь питание - все отлично, я понимаю что экономия ресурсов и все дела, но как это исправить? ))
<WebWin> skai: ты странный )
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell WebWin about skai
<ubuntuhelp> WebWin, please see my private message
<WebWin> тогда почему ты тут "следишь за порядком", с таким то амбициями? ))
<skai> цу
<skai> WebWin: потому, что я "хотя бы адекватный" (С):)
<WebWin> самооценка на уровне у тебя, дружище )
<bggooo> у вас прватная беседа?
<WebWin> нет, зачем? )
<skai> WebWin: это оценка других пользователей была:)
<skai> а то, что сказал бот - это я его научил^_^
<WebWin> everybody lies (c)
<bggooo> пусть он мне тоже  что-нибудь скажет
<WebWin> так что с вайфаем? есть идеи?
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell bggooo about rules
<ubuntuhelp> bggooo, please see my private message
<WebWin> buntuhelp: tell webwin about rules
<WebWin> почему не рассказывает? )
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell WebWin about v
<ubuntuhelp> WebWin, please see my private message
<bggooo> ясно, все играетесь :)
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell WebWin about pm
<ubuntuhelp> WebWin, please see my private message
<nAgoHaK> re
<WebWin> гениально!
<skai> nAgoHaK: ре
<WebWin> skai: за что я получил +v ?
<nAgoHaK> skai: а ты кто?
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell WebWin about rules
<ubuntuhelp> WebWin, please see my private message
<skai> nAgoHaK: не помнишь?я тебе еще в прошлом году высказывал о нечитаемости твоего ника для тех, кто привык к английским текстам:)
<WebWin> skai: конкретней пожалуйста
<nAgoHaK> и теперь ты оп?
<nAgoHaK> skai: ^
<skai>  nAgoHaK ты удивишься, но еще и artus тоже:)
<nAgoHaK> skai: хм) куда катится мир))
<skai> nAgoHaK: да ладно:)мы мирные:)не считая небольшого синдрмоа вахтера - вполне адекватные:)
<WebWin> skai: ну где же? где? ))
<skai> artus: выскажись уже.что я один тут оправдываюсь^_^
<nAgoHaK> skai: хрен с вами
<skai> WebWin: прочитай про уважительное отношение ко всем:)а потом подумай как ты выглядел прийдя и обозвав всех тролями
<skai> WebWin: и учти - я банил за меньшее:D
<nAgoHaK> WebWin: тебя тут что-то не устраивает?
<WebWin> (18:59:56) WebWin: что убрать из убунты что бы на слабеньком ноуте летала?
<WebWin> (19:00:09) artus: все
<WebWin> (19:00:12) skai: WebWin: убунту
<WebWin> разве не троллим?
<skai> !q | WebWin
<ubuntuhelp> WebWin: Читать срочно! http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=49904.msg365931#msg365931 и http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/smart_question/
<WebWin> я спрашивал какую систему мне поставить или как облегчить существующую?
<skai> WebWin: нет:)отвечаем на конкретный вопрос
<skai> WebWin: ты спрашивал что удалить, чтобы облегчить.это был ответ
<nAgoHaK> WebWin: вообще в таком случае проще не ставить убунту, а поставить менее тяжёлый дистрибутив, например arch.
<skai> почитай ссылки бота и поймешь, где ты ошибся:)
<nAgoHaK> skai: власть портит людей)
<WebWin> как дети ей богу )
<nAgoHaK> skai: как ни крути)
<skai> nAgoHaK: не:)я таким и до опчества был:)
<skai> nAgoHaK: так что ничего не поменялось:)
<skai> nAgoHaK: да и я ж его не побанил^_^
<nAgoHaK> WebWin: или поставить ubuntu с alternate install cd, опцией minimal install, если она так сейчас называется, ну а затем доставить то, что необходимо для работы, но я всё-таки склонен к более лёгкому дистрибутиву.
<nAgoHaK> skai: ога-ога
<skai> nAgoHaK: все это ему уже советовали:)и блоги дали.и ссылку на вики:)вопрос решили уже:)
<nAgoHaK> тогда пускай заткнётся)
<skai> nAgoHaK: он не может:)ему хочется вылететь за 2.5:)
<nAgoHaK> я не знаю правил и никогда их не читал, без правил жилось куда лучше)
<skai> nAgoHaK: а я вот два правила люблю:)2.2 и 2.5:)их чаще всего нарушают
<WebWin> да хоть за 14.2 дробь 4 вылечу, попридумывали себе тут званий и прав, бюрократы малолетние
<nAgoHaK> ты помешан
<WebWin> я? ) открой глаза
<UinstonS> Вечер всем
<skai> nAgoHaK: да я тут случайно на ссыль с правилами зашел:)чтобы осознанно послать вчера одного троленция с матами на сутки в баню:)а закладку закрть забыл в хромиуме:)
<nAgoHaK> WebWin: я был опом тут, когда мне было толи 16, толи 17...никто не жаловался, возраст не важен. и я не тебе писал, про помешательство
<skai> UinstonS: ыпч
<UinstonS> Вот как с вебинтерефеса, так сразу воис
<UinstonS> А где можно попялить список пакетов в ubuntu minimal cd?
<nAgoHaK> WebWin: а возможно и 15)
<UinstonS> 12 мб это круто)
<skai> UinstonS: в дайджесте при скачивании
<Nebulosa> UinstonS: чточто?
<UinstonS> Nebulosa: А что я не так объяснил?
<skai> UinstonS: я ж тебе уже сказал
<Nebulosa> попялить..
<UinstonS> skai: только я не понял где это)
<skai> Nebulosa: отключи пункт извращение в голове и ты вспомнишь слово пялиться (смотреть) :)
<Nebulosa> skai: девид блейн!!
<skai> UinstonS: там при скачивании обычно влежт фаилы с мд5 и с даджестом пакетов
<o_0> Nebulosa:
 * o_0 пырится
<Nebulosa> не пырся на меня!!
<UinstonS> !skai
<ubuntuhelp> Совсем недобрый и нетерпимый человек с cиндромом вахтера. Любит пинать с канала за косой взгляд. Бойтес ^_^
<o_0> UinstonS: ты знаааал^_^
<UinstonS> о_^
<UinstonS> только я не догнал где попялица)
<Nebulosa> !devid
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='devid'
<o_0> !nAgoHaK
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nAgoHaK'
<Nebulosa> UinstonS: какой ты скучный
<o_0> нагохака тоже не знает:)
<o_0> UinstonS: тебе дважды обьяснили
<UinstonS> там лежит iso фаил
<UinstonS> он один, а внутри ни одного файла txt
<o_0> UinstonS: и все?ни слова описания?ни других фаилов рядом?тогда на вики.убунту.ком ищи
<UinstonS> в txt только файлы F1-F10 с объяснениями что будет если на них при установке нажать
<o_0> UinstonS: дай короче ссыль откуда качаешь.и если я там найду дайджест - ты попал:)
<UinstonS> o_0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<UinstonS> ради 12мб потрачу болванку =)
<o_0> UinstonS: а про рв, пхе или юсб ты слышал?
<UinstonS> что такое пхе? =\ остальное лень, хочу оставить образ в папочке с дисками)
<Nebulosa> PXE
<UinstonS> !pxe
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pxe'
<UinstonS> лень было самому в гугл лезть, по ссылке проще, понял)
<UinstonS> Кстати норм потом поставить: sudo apt-get install xorg xterm gdm icewm menu firefox gksu synaptic --no-install-recommends ?
<o_0> UinstonS: а при установке не вариант будет выбрать пакеты?
<UinstonS> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<UinstonS> по скринам видно что нет
<UinstonS> только icewm на flux заменю
<UinstonS> а пакет menu что ставит ?
<jham> epiphany-browser, bwaahahah..
<Nebulosa> jham: чито не так?
<jham> я бы ещё wdm, menu и icewm скинул и ion3/notion поставил..
<jham> Nebulosa: epiphany - это не рыба не мясо. и не тонкий и не функциональный
<Nebulosa> ну не знаю.. я как-то пользуюсь полтора года как..
<jham> regrets :)
<Nebulosa> функционала хватает, шо даже ваши фоксы не нужны..
<UinstonS> ну gdm на xdm можно заменить
<Nebulosa> могу скриншоты показать..
<UinstonS> Nebulosa: fox ради abp нужен)
<Nebulosa> UinstonS: есть и блокер рекламы..
<Nebulosa> черный список белый список.. регексы..
<UinstonS> А Rox Desktop кто-нибудь юзал?
<Nebulosa> еще есть офигенский веб-испектор
<Nebulosa> н*
<UinstonS> вот посоветуйте flux или ob?
<artus> коробка
<UinstonS> просто у нее последняя версия этого года
 * UinstonS пошел ставить minimal cd
<Bezoomie> Вечер Добрый
<All-knowing> Bezoomie:  И тебе!
<Bezoomie> All-knowing:  спасибо
<sharikoff> artus: q
<sharikoff> щас пашет?
<artus> eue
<artus> Address: 80.237.124.101
<sharikoff> гут
<sharikoff> я уж форумчик аоднял
<sharikoff> поднял*
<artus> вижу ))
<artus> голубенькой весь такой )
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> ну темы потом подточу
<Bezoomie> sharikoff:  что за форум?
<sharikoff> щас я все про них расскажу
<sharikoff> кто есть ху
<Bezoomie> ну?
<sharikoff> Bezoomie: antiprov.ru
<Bezoomie> сеичас гляну
<sharikoff> 2 часа позора и домен зареген и делегирован
<Bezoomie> и что в нем такого будет интересного, ?
<sharikoff> Bezoomie: ничо
<Bezoomie> Ты из иркутска?
<sharikoff> да
<Bezoomie> Ааа
<Bezoomie> Удачного продвижение форума
<Bezoomie> Тяжко делать его?
<Bezoomie> И сколько домен РУ по деньгам
<Bezoomie> ?
<sharikoff> 590
<sharikoff> делать как обычно
<xornop> приветствую, подскажите пожалуйста что делать с щелчками при проигрывании звука.Пульсаудио снёс - не помогло=(
<captain_alex> всем hi
<captain_alex> такая проблема, gnash играет swf файлы без звука, выдает такое ERROR: Could not create sound handler: Unable to open SDL audio: No available audio device. Will continue w/out sound.
<captain_alex> пульсаудио выковырен
<captain_alex> как пофиксить?
<Offoffoff> xornop: это не вина pulseaudio
<Offoffoff> xornop: это вина модуля snd-hda-intel
<captain_alex> пулса нету
<xornop> <Offoffoff> а как фиксить?
<captain_alex> вместо него альса
<Offoffoff> captain_alex: перестраивай SDL на alsa
<captain_alex> как пофиксить гнэш шоб он этот сдл открыл
<captain_alex> а как
<Offoffoff> captain_alex: ну читай
<xornop> <Offoffoff> если что стоит 10.10, в конфиге альсы копался
<Offoffoff> captain_alex: там конфиг должен лежать в корне
<Offoffoff> xornop: тебе надо подобрать параметры к модулю.
<Offoffoff> xornop: modinfo hda-snd-intel
<xornop> <Offoffoff> а где его конфиг лежит, подскажи
<captain_alex> конфиг альсы?
<xornop> <Offoffoff> alsa-base.conf
<Offoffoff> xornop: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<captain_alex> в корне хоум нету
<xornop> понял, сейчас гляну
<captain_alex> а щас посмторю
<captain_alex> и что там ковырять?
<Offoffoff> captain_alex: нет... тебе надо для SDL
<Offoffoff> !Offoffoff
<ubuntuhelp> Ненавидит KDE, карает неверных, большой любитель похоливарить, адепт секты Убунтологов (http://www.ubuntology.ru) Опасность: средняя. Лично признает, что является нубом :)
<Offoffoff> Оооооо...
<Offoffoff> про меня еще осталось.
<captain_alex> дык где что поправить под етот сдл
<captain_alex> в гугле нет ничего
<xornop> <Offoffoff> про snd-hda-intel в конфиге ничего вроде нет..
<xornop> <Offoffoff> http://pastebin.com/NaR9xvJt вот конфиг
<Offoffoff> xornop: и что? ну подбирай. Я майевтикой занимаюсь. Даю путь.
<Offoffoff> xornop: А так только за $30 в час.
<Offoffoff> captain_alex: поменяй аудиовывод... как у тебя вообще SDL получился
<captain_alex> эээ..попроще можно чуть плиз
<Offoffoff> captain_alex: gstreamer-properties - что там?
<Offoffoff> captain_alex: не SDL ли?
<captain_alex> выход - автоопреление
<captain_alex> (модуль)
<captain_alex> вход модуль - другой
<captain_alex> конвейер - alsasrc
<captain_alex> вот что в gstreamer-properties
<alexgluck> всем привет
<sima> Люди,подскажите как подключить свой кипер классик,ну раньше он был классиком к мойбайлу,или дайте ссылку на мануал плз. :)
<alexgluck> Помогите решением на убунту 10.04 сервер был установлен dnsmasq после установки bind9 dnsmasq не запускается как исправить?
<alexgluck> всем привет
<xornop> <Offoffoff> у меня же звуковуха не встроеная, и не интел
<Offoffoff> xornop: ого... а где-то еще щелкает?
<alexgluck> Помогите решением на убунту 10.04 сервер был установлен dnsmasq после установки bind9 dnsmasq не запускается как исправить?
<Offoffoff> alexgluck: а они разве не занимаются одним и тем же?
<Offoffoff> alexgluck: тебя глючит?
<Offoffoff> ^____^
<alexgluck> я с веба
<alexgluck> непривычно
<xornop> <Offoffoff> 04:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster
<sima> Люди,подскажите как подключить свой кипер классик,ну раньше он был классиком к мойбайлу,или дайте ссылку на мануал плз. :)
<Offoffoff> xornop: ну тогда к достопочтимому пропритарщику и обращайся.
<Offoffoff> sima: еще один... пользуйся light.
<alexgluck> днсмаск я ставил как дшцп сервер а бинд как днс сервер
<Offoffoff> sima: Так советует администрация webmoney.
<sima> Offoffoff: А на мобайл нет мануала?Не хочу лайт юзать...
<captain_alex> Offoffoff: так как привинтить алсу к сдл
<Offoffoff> sima: а в чем разница
<Offoffoff> captain_alex: никак... это две разные аудиоподсистемы
<xornop> <Offoffoff> под неё же нету...
<Offoffoff> captain_alex: тебе надо просто ВЫБРАТЬ ту, которую будешь использовать
<captain_alex> так где ж ее выбрать то
<Offoffoff> alexgluck: dnsmasq какбе своим именем намекает, что он еще и dns
<Offoffoff> alexgluck: не?
<Offoffoff> captain_alex: что в gstreamer?
<captain_alex>  выход - автоопреление
<captain_alex> <captain_alex> (модуль)
<captain_alex> <captain_alex> вход модуль - другой
<captain_alex> ставил все на алса - не помогло
<alexgluck> да знаю я значит проще будет бинд снести и учится юзать днсмаск
<alexgluck> вопрос а днсмаск позволит использвать виртуальные хосты для локалки и инета и правильно разграничивать?
<sima> Я совсем лол наверн,т.к. юзал только классик,обьясните мне,мини,и лайт кипер - одно и то-же?
<xoma> народ, я тут сайтик делаю небольшой для начинающих. кто помнит с какми проблемами сталкивались на начальных этапах пользования?
<artus> кикают за офтоп?
<ZeVoluciON> пиши про недружелюбное сообщество
<artus> :)
<xoma> я сайтик делаю как раз для того, чтобы начинающие не курили форумы и не столкнулись с проблемой недружелюбного сообщества)
<sima> xoma: Баян.
<alexgluck> а днсмаск и бинд поженить можно? или использовать другую связку дшцп+днс?
<sima> Таких сайтов миллионы
<alexgluck> +1 согласен и они тоже не блещут
<xoma> возможно форумов и миллион
<alexgluck> хома сайтов милион
<xoma> но сайтов стоящих всего парочка и те крайне скромные
<ZeVoluciON> лучше делай сайт про разведение шампиньонов
<alexgluck> сайт с проно самый популярный:)
<sharikoff> xoma: сталкивался с проблемой разметки. есть 6 терабайтников. на двух надо сделать рейд 1 а на 4 рейд 10
<sharikoff> напиши там поподробнее про это
<wikihotels> такая ситуевина. У меня была ubuntu 10.4 Я стал обновляться до 10.10 на системном разделе не хватило места и произошел сбой, после которого нормально система не загружалась. Через консоль сделал update & upgrade. Загружаться стало, но много чего работает кр
<ZeVoluciON> о да, эта проблема всех новичков
<sharikoff> alexgluck: используй стандартные  isc dhcp и bind
<xoma> не всех. но уже что-то в todo-list
<sharikoff> xoma: сделай раздел как подключить к инету
<sharikoff> как раздать инет
<cementovoz>  /msg ubuntuhelp !cementovoz
<sharikoff> на соседний виндокомп
<cementovoz>  /msg ubuntuhelp
<xoma> я даже про запуск рагнарока туда написал. потому как нет ни одной подробной статьи в нете на эту тему
<sharikoff> особенности настройки в командной строке
<artus> wikihotels: sudo apt-cache clear потом добавляй место коррню, или вару если он у тя отдельно и дальше обновляй систему
<xoma> про нужные команды для новичка уже есть.
<sharikoff> xoma: ке ску се рагнарок?
<xoma> ?? ragnarok online как пустить под вайном я написал)
<sharikoff> xoma: ппц.. напиши что такое дефолтный шлюз. как настроить сеть ifconfig , как сделать так чтоб локалка и инет вместе работали
<xoma> эта инфа обычно есть на сайте провайдера
<wikihotels> artus: Неверная операция clear
<sharikoff> обычно как раз нету
<Sergey_IT> вечер
<sharikoff> как скомпилить прогу
<sharikoff> как соборать пакет
<sharikoff> основы работы в irc
<alexgluck> ну дшцп3 серв и бинд(днс серв)  я знаю а что такое ISC не совсем понял
<sharikoff> чтоб не было типа /msg ubuntuhelp !cementovoz
<ZeVoluciON> как нарисовать огненный дождь на стене администрации
<xoma> ты имеешь ввиду из исходников?
<sharikoff> alexgluck: это контора которая делает dhcp серв
<sharikoff> xoma: да
<sharikoff> xoma: заодно канал попиаришь
<alexgluck> ааа а я подумал софт какой то ищу ищу а там как раз про компанию
<Corsair> xoma: напиши для тех кто пользуется Audacious - как вывести сообщение о прослушиваемой композиции в чат DC++
<Corsair>  и дай мне ссыль:)
<sharikoff> Corsair:  /np не пашет?
<sharikoff> xoma: адрес то хоть дай
<Corsair> sharikoff: нет
<sharikoff> =)
<wikihotels> artus: так правильно? apt-get clean
<sharikoff> Corsair:  /help в чате накатай
<sharikoff> там должно быть
<xoma> так.. 10 статей уже написано, ещё 13 в todo. я ещё даже с категориями на сайте не определился и не оптимизировал сайт должным образом для поисковиков.
<xoma> но дизайн имеется и начальная версия-тоже
<xoma> 30ку статей сваяю-можно будет запускать
<Corsair> sharikoff: ну там /w для винамп,и /aimp
<xoma> тем более что копипастом я не занимаюсь и пишу всё сам)
<sharikoff> ты пробовал?
<Corsair> да
<sharikoff> ну знач плагинчег нужен
<sharikoff> клиент какой?
<Corsair> linuxDC++
 * Sergey_IT изучает пианино
<sharikoff> Corsair: и чо там плаги для винампа и аймпа?
<ozstr1ker> привет всем у меня есть вопрос по подключению сканера canon canoscan 700f есть кто с опытом?
<Corsair> sharikoff: я незнаю.
<Corsair> как посмотрнеть?
<sharikoff> Corsair: http://wxdcgui.sourceforge.net/now-playing.html
<sharikoff> кури
<artus> wikihotels: наверно
<Corsair> sharikoff: спасибо.
<sharikoff> artus: спишь на ходу?
<artus> sharikoff: отходил)
<sharikoff> Corsair: немазашо
<sharikoff> artus: ври больше =)) спал походу в тапках за компом =))
<artus> ато
<artus> sharikoff: а тапки у меня с подогрееевом )))
 * sharikoff сидит на кухне и курит
<sharikoff> слыхал в якутии -60 мороз?
<sharikoff> я видел максимум -57
<Sergey_IT> sharikoff, пошел присоединиться
<sharikoff> незабываемые впечатления
<artus> кстати да
<artus> sharikoff: пальцы к клаве римерзають? )))
 * xoma не понимает зачем sharikoff постаивл комп на кухню
<sharikoff> xoma: у мя ноут
 * UinstonS поставил MinimalCD
<sharikoff> artus: вышел на улицу а дышать низя.. тока через тряпочку
<xoma> ппц
<artus> UinstonS: чей то долго ты его ставиш)
<UinstonS> ну я комп уступал на время по делу)
<UinstonS> блин в консоли таб не дописывает строки =\
<artus> sh же)
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> UinstonS, bash набери
<artus> да и зачем там че то дописывать) aptitude install и понеслась )
<UinstonS> sudo apt-get ins, далее Tab  и ничего
<UinstonS> какой пакет добавляет возможность открывать ссылки apt в firefox?
<korvin> что такое "ссылки apt"?
<UinstonS> епт и копипаст в вичат не вставляет)
<UinstonS> открываю скачку адоб флэш плеера и он предлагает deb 4 8.04+ и APT 4 9.04+
<ozstr1ker> щит что делать?
<ozstr1ker> xsane почему-то не поддерживает мой сканер
<korvin> что за ссылки-то?
<UinstonS> korvin: на флэш плеер для браузера)
<korvin> что за ссылки-то?
<korvin> скриншот хоть сделай
<korvin> нифига не понятно о чем ты
<UinstonS> apt:*****
<korvin> не бывает таких ссылок
<UinstonS> apt:adobe-flashplugin?channel=$distro-partner
<korvin> Firefox не может определить, как открыть данный адрес, так как протокол (apt) не связан ни с одним приложением.
<UinstonS> ну вот, а раньше открывал и сразу запускал установщик
<Shodai> Привет всем. Помогите сделать загрузочную флешку USB. Создавал ее через встроенную программу в UBUNTU, но в этом случае убунту не загружается с ошибкой /init line 7: cant open /dev/sr0: no medium found
<artus> Shodai: unetbootin
<artus> в репах есть
<Shodai> спасиб, сейчас попробую
<UinstonS> korvin: пакет apturl называется
<UinstonS> забыл поставить)
<ponikk> господа, вопрос. Здесь обмениваются опытом (вопрос/ответ) исключительно опытные юзеры убунту?
<korvin> UinstonS, магический гугл -- твой друк и товарищ
<korvin> ponikk, обычно исключительно неопытные
<ponikk> крутяк
<UinstonS> korvin: благодаря ему и вспомнил как пакет называется
<korvin> UinstonS, че-то, кстати, ни разу не встречал на сайтах такие ссылки
<UinstonS> ну они обычно на тот софт который в ubuntu-partner
<jah-man> cartman@ubuntu:~$ sudo ccsm
<jah-man> Info: No sexy-python package found, don't worry it's optional.
<jah-man> х)))
<Sergey_IT> ponikk, здесь всякого довольно... не боись )
<korvin> ponikk, а лучше боись
<Sergey_IT> чего пугаешь (
<UinstonS> блин флэш не хочет работать, тоесть вроде стоит, частично работает но не воспроизводит ничего
<ponikk> есть ещё вопрос, кто живёт в России (я сам с Лондона) немогли бы вы подсказать хорошую книгу (которая продаётся у вас) для начинающих линуксойдов ?
<ponikk> я с России хочу заказать книгу..
<jah-man> люди compiz config после запуска вырубается секунды через 2, что делать?
<ponikk> ну если чё есть знакомые которые привезут
<Sergey_IT> ponikk, так в лондоне куча литературы! И канал #ubuntu есть - там тоже всяких доволько (в 20 раз больше, чем здесь)
<Sergey_IT> ponikk, читай на английском - это правильнее даже для россии
<ponikk> Sergey_IT: та на как то на своём приятней читать %)
<xoma> в подобных книгах воды много... именно в тех, что "для начинающих".  ознакомился как-то с одной. там расписано всё так, как будто ты вообще с компом дела ни разу не имел)
<korvin> ещё вопрос, кто живет в Лондоне (я сам с России), обменяю книгу по линуксу на русском на гражданство UK/EU
<ponikk> на самом деле парадокс фильмы предпочитаю на инглише.. а вот книги на родном :Р
<xoma> ну фильмы они для развлечения.. а книга.. книга для души!
<ponikk> у отродя алергия на текст.. а если он не на родном то вооще труба.. хоть и проблем нет с инглишом
<Sergey_IT> ponikk, вся литература на русском - это плохо переведенная с английского
<ponikk> Sergey_IT: ясно.. как и фильмы, Да ?
<xoma> в точку) по первому крутят "побег"))) галимая копия)
<Sergey_IT> ponikk, фильмы не смотрю сейчас
<xoma> как по мне-так лучше "методом научного тыка" всё новое в компьютерной сфере изучать)
<ponikk> Sergey_IT: спс за совет, буду искать чёнить у нас..
<xoma> правда в генту такой метод не вкатит хД
<Shodai> Еще раз здрасте. Пытаюсь сделать Live USB... Залил unetbootin'ом... При попытки загрузки с него мигает символ " _ " и все... что делать?)
<korvin> ponikk, это у нас уже традиция: взять что-то с запада, локализовать, испоганить и впаривать быдлу, т.е. "народу"
<Sergey_IT> ponikk, тем более вся терминология в компах - английская, на русском зачастую неоднозначная
<xoma> хм... кто скажет как в ирке быстро по нику к комунить обратиться?
<ponikk> спасиб за советы, учту!
<Sergey_IT> ponikk, и на канал #ubuntu ходи - там нормально, но по английски
<xoma> Shodai, у меня при загрузке "_" всегда мигает. подождать пробовал?
<Shodai> ну так да..
<Shodai> Я же гружу live. Тоесть он должен мне предложить выбрать язык и тд..
<xoma> минуты где-то хватает... вообще, имхо проще болванку купить для таких целей двд-рв. или нетбук у тебя?
<ponikk> Sergey_IT: англ яз непроблема (разговорный, =) доходит до того что мя за ирландца принимают по акценту. но есть проблемы с правописанием (хотя и в русском языке уже тож храмает))
<ponikk> Sergey_IT: спс, буду и туды заглядывать
<UinstonS> подскажиет сайт с хорошими обоями)
<xoma> Shodai: глянь тут http://ubuntueasy.com/ustanovka/ubuntu-live-usb-bez-problem
<Shodai> У меня такая ситуация. Я сейчас с ПК. На пк стоит и убунту и винда. Еще есть нетбук, на который и хочу вогрузить убунту. Тк флешки под рукой нету, пытаюсь писать на USB винт, который отформатирован в фат32. При попытке создать загрузочный диск через 
<xoma> ага... даже так... тебе нужно грузится с этого винта и работать с него?
<Shodai> ну да
<inkvizitor68sl> в ноябре 2010 года аудитория сервиса составляла 47,9 млн человек. Годом ранее их число насчитывало 69,95 млн. Таким образом, за год число активных подключений к системе упало более чем на 30%.
<inkvizitor68sl> мухаххаха!
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: ку. ты о чем? ))
<inkvizitor68sl> читай выше
<inkvizitor68sl> а тьфу
<inkvizitor68sl> об аське
<xoma> тогда попробуй каким-нибудь образом постаивть систему с пк на этот usb винт
<inkvizitor68sl> artus,
<artus> inkvizitor68sl:
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: аська себя изжила ))
<artus> ыыы
<hookah> artus: здорофф
<inkvizitor68sl> дада
<artus> hookah: дароф
<alexgluck> ещё раз всем ку
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: главное чтоб на скайп под линухх не махнули рукой
<xoma> ку
<Shodai> xoma, ну вообще я не хочу полноценно ставить ubuntu на внешний хард. Нужен просто Live USB, чтоб я с него еще и ставить мог...
<jah-man> пипль, как сделать флешку загрузочную с несколькими ОС?
<alexgluck> есть проблема с дшцп3 сервом когда перезагружаю комп сервер не поднимается где логи глянуть?
<artus> jah-man: grub4dos
<Shodai> jah-man, как сделать загрузочный хард с live ubuntu?:D
<alexgluck> shodai greenflash.su
<Shodai> xoma, а как насчет grub4dos ? если через него попытаться?)
<hookah> хотя многие из тех кто отказался от аськи - пересели на контакт. и тут я даже не знаю что хуже
<alexgluck> почитай там
<xoma> Shodai, установщик есть такой. wubi называется. им можно поставить линукс из под винды. один минус-образ он сам из нета тянет
<Shodai> вуби зло и сильно лагает) пробывал уже
<alexgluck> образ можно указать и он тянуть не будет
<artus> xoma: вот редкое Г этот вуби ...
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, ненене. пусть не трогают
<inkvizitor68sl> ни в коем случае
<inkvizitor68sl> а то я видал тут на днях скайп под виндой
<jah-man> artus, а подробнее?
<artus> гг
<xoma> я им поставил свою первую убунту)
<artus> ога ))) пичально )
<alexgluck> нефига вуби норм правдя я им не пользуюсь
<Shodai> alexgluck, я пробывал через стандартную ubuntu утилиту и через unetbootin, не хочет грузиться всеравно..
<artus> xoma: сочуствую)
<xoma> ну потом правда купил болванок, загадил хард) пять или шесть штук разных линухов стояло)
<UinstonS> как узнать какое счас разрешение стоит ?
<alexgluck> shodai сходи на greenflash.su
<Shodai> ну я там. и где искать?
<xoma> в итоге меня заколебало рыться в загрузчике чтоб выбрать ось и форматнул хард, поставив единственно верную кубунту)
<hookah> блин, пошел счас к родителям на ужин - а там новости первого канала. хоть в депрессию впадай - как можно жить в такой стране?
<alexgluck> нужно лаив сборку?
<xoma> ему надо с внешнего харда систему грузить
<Shodai> нужно загрузить ubuntu 10.10 с харда. просто как live . Чтоб с него еще и поставить можно было
<alexgluck> http://greenflash.su/publ/14-1-0-29 рас
<xoma> в конечном счёте всё равно ставить нужно) может есть способы без промежуточного этапа?
<jah-man> artus, можно обычный граб поставить на флешку..
<artus> jah-man: а смысл?
<jah-man> artus, а смысл в граб4дос?
<artus> ну хотябы в том что он умеет исошники грузить)
<alexgluck> криво кстати грузит:(
<artus> и вообще
<artus> Shodai: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-101780.html
<alexgluck> http://greenflash.su/forum/6-499-1 вот
<alexgluck> слово флешка заменяеш на хард в голове и всё получается
<Shodai> щас гляну
<Shodai> ех,  с английским беда(
<alexgluck> там по русски
<Shodai> alexgluck, по твоему варианту я должен ставить grub4dos
<Shodai> =\
<artus> Shodai: http://www.tehnari.ru/f25/t29718/
<alexgluck> знаеш могу предложить граб и граб2 и исолинукс
<alexgluck> просто действия такие же а исолинукс и образы норм держит
<artus> вот grub2 на флешке или внешнем винте ну ннафиг не нужен
<Shodai> artus, спасибо
<alexgluck> различия в загрузчиках только в синтаксисе
<alexgluck> сначало надо выбрать загрузчик а от него плясать
<xoma> хм.. у меня тут вопрос появился.. я-бывший мастдайный непингуемый ламер, который даже ubuntu визуально переделал под винду, пользуюсь всякими графическими примочками для управления системой, однако когда дело доходит до скачивания программ-пользуюсь
<xoma>  командной строкой ради удобства(!)
<alexgluck> так а мне помогут или как? дшцп3 серв при загрузке компа не поднимается сам ошибку пишет
<xoma> вопрос:Это лечится?
<Shodai> мне не нужен загрузчик, покрайней мере пока. artus спасибо. сейчас в винду перегружусь, поставлю таким методом
<alexgluck> лечится
<xoma> чем?
<alexgluck> цианидом
<xoma> не вариант.. лечиние цианидом за собой важные либы утянет..
<alexgluck> вот пробуй /dev/hands update && /dev/head update && /dev/hands upgrade && /dev/head upgrade
<alexgluck> шодаю в любом случае какой то загрузчик нужен
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<alexgluck> инк ты чё?
<inkvizitor68sl> rendrum! uns helle feuer!
<inkvizitor68sl> rendrum! uns helle feuer!
<inkvizitor68sl> rendrum! uns helle feuer!
<inkvizitor68sl> как то так
<artus> O_o
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: ты умеешь удивлять ))
<alexgluck> так а мне помогут или как? дшцп3 серв при загрузке компа не поднимается сам ошибку пишет где логи смотреть или как лечить?
<inkvizitor68sl> Rundherum ums helle Feuer,
<inkvizitor68sl> rundherum im wilden Tanz,
<inkvizitor68sl> kreisen Körper, Geister, Blicke,
<inkvizitor68sl> berühren sich im Fluge!
<inkvizitor68sl> пффф
<inkvizitor68sl> вичат уг
<inkvizitor68sl> умляуты не понимает
<inkvizitor68sl> бедные немцы
<inkvizitor68sl> alexgluck, /var/log/syslog жже!
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: почему вичат уг?
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, умляуты не понимает
<inkvizitor68sl> Körper
<hookah> аа
<hookah> ну да
<UinstonS> какой терминал посоветуете поставить?)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну или Иксы уг
<inkvizitor68sl> Ä ä **
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<inkvizitor68sl> иксы уг
<inkvizitor68sl> буфер у них г
<inkvizitor68sl> ß
<artus> ыы
<hookah> вот тебя проперло-то )))
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> http://vkontakte.ru/audio.php?id=1598178
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<inkvizitor68sl> вы послушайте Schandов ) не так попрет
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, сегодня баха слушал - ничего...
<inkvizitor68sl> сравнил баха и фолк рок
<alexgluck> а я кулер 775 сокета слушал:(
<ponikk> господа посоветуйте, простейший настройщик микрофона(интересует работоспособность мик в скайпе)
<alexgluck> кто про сквид расскажет он кеширует страницы с содержимым или нет? музыку вконтакте мыле и видео кэшировать будет?
<inkvizitor68sl> как настроишь
<artus> alexgluck: если принудительно заставиш кешировать то будет)
<alexgluck> класс
<alexgluck> пайду башню ломать
<artus> alexgluck: http://www.opennet.ru/base/net/squid_inst.txt.html
<artus> начиная со слов ОПТИМИЗИРУЕМ КЕШИРОВАНИЕ ОБЪЕКТОВ В SQUID
 * artus капс не мой я просто скопипастил )
<Sergey_IT> ponikk, я в скайпе и проверял
<Sergey_IT> ponikk, а настраивал в alsamixer
<alexgluck> если инет отрубается прокси из кеша страницы отправляет?
<artus> угу
<alexgluck> автономный режим в браузере надо ставить?
<artus> нет конечно
<alexgluck> а то для идиотов делаю которые кнопку нажать не могут
<ponikk> Sergey_IT: спасиб гляну alsamixer, поковыряюсь что за зверь
<artus> че там ковырять) набор ползунков чтоле? )
<ponikk> artus: я в линуксе меньше недели, я хз что такое alsamixer
<ponikk> поэтому и написал что "поковыряюсь"
<ponikk> а конкретней попробую узнать что за "зверь" что он делает и как настроить
<Sergey_IT> artus, чего не так? Я тоже иногда смотрю проги, ковыряюсь... в носу, и что?
<ponikk> Sergey_IT: Неагрись
<Sergey_IT> ponikk ?
<ponikk> ммм.. вощем не обращай внимание на людей которым твои ответы кажутся на сток очевидными что они стебутся над ответом
<Shodai> Ех ничего не помогает =/
<Bezoomie> Посоветуйте программу , которая конвертирует видео для мобильных устройств
<xoma> хм.. что качать чтобы в мозилле скачанные файлы норм открывались?
<artus> mencoder ffmpeg
<Bezoomie> например для сони плеистеишн
<Bezoomie> artus , а с центра приложений можно взять?
<xoma> конверть им же, только в мп4 и разрешением соответствующем
<artus> угу.. в репах етсь
<Bezoomie> спс
<Shodai> artus, не получилось. При попытке загрузиться с харда мигает символ " _ " и все
<Shodai> уже даже не знаю как еще попробовать..
<artus> Shodai: значить чей то не то сделал)
<Shodai> да все то..
<ozstr1ker> ну как же так
<Shodai> блин...ъ
<artus> Bezoomie: fmpeg -i source_video.avi -b 300 -s 320x240 -vcodec xvid -ab 32 -ar 24000 -acodec aac final_video.mp4
<artus> Bezoomie: это для Sony PSP
<Shodai> artus, долго конвертит?
<Bezoomie> спасибо но в репах нет ее
<Bezoomie> нашел iriverter
<artus> как это нет?
<Bezoomie> yt yf[jlbn
<artus> apt-cache search ffmpeg
<Bezoomie> не находит
<artus> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<Bezoomie> а во пошло
<Shodai> :D
<Bezoomie> спасибо
<artus> и забудьте вы этот центр приложений ) всеравно им пользоватся не умеете )
<artus> да и мутный он )
<Shodai> artus: есть еще варианты?)
<artus> Shodai: не страдать фигней и пользовать грубфордос )
<Shodai> да это как то сложно все ставиться
<Shodai> темболее опять в винду грузиться нужно будет?
<artus> как это сложно???
<Shodai> легко чтоли?)
<Bezoomie> а  как запустить ее
<alexgluck> шодай ты тт?
<alexgluck> тут?
<Shodai> скинь что где когда по грубфордос)
<Shodai> ну вроде да)
<artus> Shodai: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/GRUB4DOS.exe
<artus> натравливаеш на флешку или винт
<Bezoomie> artus:  как запустить?
<artus> и фсе.. она загрузочная
<artus> вайн не? виртуалка не ?
<Shodai> artus: а если я вайном ее запущу?
<Shodai> попрет норм?
<alexgluck> знач так могу предложить простую штуку ставиш грабфордос кидаеш исо и с него лаивзапуск и установка
<artus> ток на ntfs не советую... у меня оно чей то не хочет грузить ... ток с фата
<Shodai> фат32?
<alexgluck> да
<artus> ну уменя в вайне запустилась
<Shodai> а ничего страшного что я для этого дела кусок гигов так в 15 отделю?
<ozstr1ker> а поясните мне почему не все сканеры работают в убунту canon lide 60 работает c xsane а lide700f не работает?
<alexgluck> http://greenflash.su/forum/6-499-1
<Shodai> или нужно чтоб весь хард был в фате?
<Bezoomie> artus:  как ffmpeg запустить?
<artus> Bezoomie: я те уже показывал)
<Shodai> алекс, что то не пойму  про эта тема
<alexgluck> для граба главное хард загрузочным сделать
<artus> Bezoomie: fmpeg -i source_video.avi -b 300 -s 320x240 -vcodec xvid -ab 32 -ar 24000 -acodec aac final_video.mp4
<Shodai> и как его сделать
<artus> alexgluck: он сам сделает в процесе
<Bezoomie> fmpeg: команда не найдена
<Shodai> а ок
<artus> ff
<alexgluck> рассказываю выключив комп ты включаеш и указываеш сдром или хард откуда грузиться
<alexgluck> надо указать твой юсб хард и он должен быть загрузочным
<Shodai> омг
<artus> Bezoomie: ffmpeg ) то у мну очепятка )
<XuMuK> ку
<alexgluck> ку
<Shodai> artus: из под убунту никак
<ozstr1ker> ку
<alexgluck> разве так сложно?
<Bezoomie> 'эт че все в терминале делается?
<Shodai> потому как нужно выбрать диск куда ставить
<Shodai> или я что то не понимаю?
<artus> Shodai: кароче .. запускай и натравливай.. оно само все сделает.. там выбереш куда мбр прописать
<alexgluck> в главную загрузочную внешнего
<Shodai> блин
<artus> Запускаем программу GRUB4DOS извлекаем файлы на флеш ,после чего появится окно установщика.В нем выбираем флешку и жмем установить,
<artus> появится окно ,жмем ENTER
<artus> и фсеееее
<XuMuK> гг
<Shodai> artus: дай свой скайп, я покажу свой экран ты скажешь что куда, вы меня запуталиии х/
<XuMuK> ыыы
<artus> Shodai: artus-adm
<XuMuK> уже пишет видать))
<artus> XuMuK: q
<XuMuK> artus: q
<Shodai> и вот теперь куда?
<artus> Shodai: ща ... подгрузитцо)
<artus> Shodai: а вообще по логике /media/zzz
<Shodai> кароче
<Shodai> это проще из под винды сделать ..
<alexgluck> из винды проще через гуй с сайта
<alexgluck> а так из линя
<Shodai> алекс
<Shodai> дак ведь в груб4дос
<Shodai> нужно выбрать куда ставить
<Shodai> диск выбрать..
<Shodai> не?
<artus> Shodai: /media/флешка_или_винт_или_раздел_винта
<Bezoomie> Артус ,не могу понять как им пользоваться, можно что нить по проще???
<artus> устанаавливаеш туда
<XuMuK> а вы чо делаете вапще? о_О
<Shodai> блин не монтируется =/
<artus> Bezoomie: да че уж проще то ? подставить в сорс свой файл и назвать как он должен на выходе называтся
<artus> Shodai: ыы
<alexgluck> в грабе указывать надо только не ошоибится главное
<hookah> XuMuK: ку
<artus> Shodai: дык с этого и начни )
<XuMuK> hookah: q
<Bezoomie> все через терминал
<hookah> Bezoomie: че ты опять не можешь разобраться с вичатом? вчера сидел же вроде из-под него
<Shodai> так
<Bezoomie> мне нужна прога для конвертирования видео для мобильных устроиств
<hookah> Bezoomie: аа
<artus> Shodai: флешу подмаунтил то?
<alexgluck> шодай что так?
<Shodai> да подмаунтил
<artus> ну указывай теперь
<Shodai> так?
<Shodai> правильно указал хоть?=/
<artus> я еще жду картинку ) у тя голос то хоть есть?
<Shodai> нету+/
<alexgluck> http://greenflash.su/Grub4Dos/Grub4dos.htm RTFM
<alexgluck> я тут чё вкурил то ты не из под винды делаеш?
<jham> Bezoomie: irssi>weechat
<jham> Bezoomie: mencoder :)
<XuMuK> Bezoomie: ffmpeg
<Bezoomie> через консоль?
<XuMuK> да
<XuMuK> обе
<Bezoomie> жесть
<Bezoomie> можно что нить по проще?
<jham> bash функцию на крайняк
<edgbla> audacious никто не юзает? как мне замедлить песню в 2 раза?
<XuMuK> есть с гуем, но не настолько функциональный
<Bezoomie> XuMuK:  'n vyt&
<Bezoomie> XuMuK:  это ты мне?
<jham> http://www.google.de/search?q=mencoder+convert+for+mobile&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<XuMuK> да
<Bezoomie> XuMuK:  как название
<jham> и в bash функцию из того что подойдёт
<Corsair> подскажите - как убрать или изменить расширение файлов?
<XuMuK> Bezoomie: http://winff.org/html_new/
<jham> Corsair: mv file.ext file? :)
<artus> Corsair: O_o
<Corsair> jham: спасибо
<Bezoomie> XuMuK:  о спс  ща посмотрю
<jham> Bezoomie: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videodateien_umwandeln вот список неплохой. на дойтче, но ты на заголовки смотри
<artus> Bezoomie: вот ты бы уже раз 15 все перекодировал )
<Bezoomie> я не понял Артус , что куда вставлять и разрешение надо 400 на 320
<artus> Bezoomie: ну дык подставь вместо 320 на 240
<Bezoomie> 400 на 320
<jham> Bezoomie: http://www.miksoft.net/mobileMediaConverterDown.htm
<Bezoomie> ))) Спасибо сейчас посмотрю
<alexgluck> http://paste.org/pastebin/view/25947 не врубаюсь чё просит разве интерфейс не в /etc/default/dhcp3-server указывается?
<Bezoomie> >> Command executed:
<Bezoomie> mencoder -noskip -vfm ffmpeg -vf scale=438:240,harddup -oac faac -faacopts br=128:mpeg=4:object=2:raw -ovc lavc -lavcopts vglobal=1:vcodec=mpeg4:vbitrate=700:autoaspect:aglobal=1 -of lavf -o "/home/den/Загрузки/ch iz.mp4" "/home/den/Видео/Chelowek.niotkuda.2010.SATRip.KinozalSAT.avi"
<Bezoomie> >> Result:
<Bezoomie> MEncoder 1.0rc4-4.4.5 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team
<Bezoomie> MPlayer was compiled without libfaac. See README or DOCS.
<Bezoomie> MPlayer was compiled without libfaac. See README or DOCS.
<Bezoomie> это значит мплеер надо поставить?
<alexgluck> безумие через пасту выкладывай
<artus> !paste | Bezoomie
<ubuntuhelp> Bezoomie: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<jham> только с libfaac флагом
<Bezoomie> jham:  с чем?
<Bezoomie> где его взять?
<jham> или в репах medibuntu или сам компилируй mplayer и выстави флаг в configure
<jham> Bezoomie: deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ VERSION free non-free
<Bezoomie> и что там выбрать надо?
<jham> mplayer :)
<Bezoomie> поставил что теперь?
<jham> всё
<Bezoomie> тож самое пишит
<jham> значит не поставил.. чё mencoder -oac help даёт?
<alexgluck> http://paste.org/pastebin/view/25947 не врубаюсь чё просит разве интерфейс не в /etc/default/dhcp3-server указывается?
<Bezoomie> не знаю?
<Bezoomie> я не знаю
<jham> :D чё он ВЫдаёт
<alexgluck> скурил ман по конфигу ничерта нету там про интерфейс
<Bezoomie> я послал к тебе ответ
<alexgluck> ау кто поможет?
<jham> Bezoomie: ну вот, не тот )
<Bezoomie> а какой?
<XuMuK> alexgluck: ну и как, торкнуло?
<alexgluck> неа пусто
<alexgluck> если б торкнуло вам бы не писал
<jham> Bezoomie: а из ubuntuвского репа, походу
<alexgluck> http://paste.org/pastebin/view/25947 не врубаюсь чё просит разве интерфейс не в /etc/default/dhcp3-server указывается?
<Bezoomie> jham:  тыкни мне пальцем
<jham> в глазик? ))
<Bezoomie> угуъ
<hookah> Bezoomie: это больноэ
<hookah> больно*
<Bezoomie> потерплю
<jham> ну что тут не ясного, тебе надо поставить mplayer из medibuntu репа
<jham> он с поддержкой аудио кодека aac
<Bezoomie> мплеер гном, центр приложений
<Bezoomie> такой?
<jham> http://packages.medibuntu.org/hardy/mplayer.html
<jham> ээ.. hardy :)
<jham> sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<Bezoomie> Более новая версия уже установлена
<Bezoomie> не ставиться
<jham> без гарантий )
<jham> да, потомучто мой линк для hardy
<jham> а потом просто apt-get install mplayer должно быть
<Bezoomie> самая новая установлена
<Bezoomie> я перегружу комп
<jham> тогда снеси старый
<Bezoomie> Как?
<jham> не надо!!
<jham> не перегружать ничего )
<Bezoomie> как снести
<jham> apt-get remove mplayer (ps: у меня убунты уже года 3 нет, кто их там знает)
<jham> и вот этот из деба тогда поставь, я не помню, как там приоритеты в апте на пакеты выстовлять
<jham> http://packages.medibuntu.org/maverick/mplayer.html
<Bezoomie> скачать по ссылке? или в реп добавить?
<Bezoomie> что делать?
<Bezoomie> короче завтра продолжим спать ити на работу просплю)
<jham> скачай и dpkg -i mplayer.blabla
<jham> удачи
<Bezoomie> спасибо
<alexgluck> так я уже не врубаюсь
<Bezoomie> я не вижу этого что скачать надо
<alexgluck> ощущение что мой мост поднимается позже дшцп серва и серв не видит настройки моста
<Corsair> Сервис - Свойства папки - Вид - (снимаем галочку с )--->Скрывать расширения типов файлов.это в windows.
<Corsair> а как сделать тоже самое в linux?
<alexgluck_> кто подскажет в настройках интерфейсов пре-ап есть а как сделать чтобы после поднятия интерфеса выполный команду?
<artus> Landgraff: q
<Landgraff> усем привет :)
<XuMuK> Landgraff: ку
<inkvizitor68sl> так
<inkvizitor68sl> ландграфф пришёл, пора спать
<artus> терь у меня вичат бибиикает)
<inkvizitor68sl> бгг
<inkvizitor68sl> лучше трей к нему найди
<artus> а трей то ему зачем ?
<artus> пусть в yeahconsole живеть
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы видеть, что тебя хайлайтнули
<artus> я теперь слышу что меня хайлайтнули)
<inkvizitor68sl> а если тебя нет?
<artus> а если меня нет то мне как то и не надо знать)
<artus> а глянуть мельком че там да как можна и так )
<inkvizitor68sl> в лом
<artus> жамкнув на F1 и выхехав консолью )
<inkvizitor68sl> пфф
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.weechat.org/files/scripts/old/tray.rb р
<inkvizitor68sl> h
<inkvizitor68sl> о!
<artus> а темболее учитывая что у тя стопитцот буферов то полюбому ты кемто да захайлайчен)
<inkvizitor68sl> не
<inkvizitor68sl> не особенно
<inkvizitor68sl> прикручу сча трейэ
<artus> вот думаю в BFBC2 поиграть аль спать лечь...
<inkvizitor68sl> не прикручивается(
<artus> знать не суждено )
<inkvizitor68sl> мдя
#ubuntu-ru 2010-12-09
<kasydee> когда система запускается, выскакивают два сообщения об ошибке в модулях, до старта плимута
<kasydee> как прочитать их в запущенной системе?
<Bezoomie> осталось 2 дня
<Bezoomie>  jham, заработал медиа конвертер
<invision> народ что делать проц все 4 ядра на 60% загружены, стоит сайт. в активности процессов глухо
<midi> ll
<xoma> есть живые?
<Offoffoff1> Кто может зайти на сайт ipv6.google.com ?
<Offoffoff1> А я могу!
<Nebulosa> Offoffoff1: понт зощитан.
<xoma> как запустить yakuake из открытой папки в долфине?
<Offoffoff1> Nebulosa: sudo apt-get install miredo и ты познаешь ipv6
<Nebulosa> Offoffoff1: фкурсе
<Offoffoff1> Nebulosa: Блин... теперь вопрос, как не позволить это сделать обычным пользователям локалки.
<xoma> и чем же ipv6 так крут?)
<Offoffoff1> Хомяк: тем, что он будет, а ipv6 не будет.
<Offoffoff1> Хомяк: http://version6.ru/
<xoma> пло... как отучить кванту все ссыли открывать из ирки?
<xoma> надоедает уже
<Offoffoff1> Хомяк: удалить её...
<xoma> а иначе никак?
<Offoffoff1> ну в настройки клиента лезь
<Offoffoff1> У меня pidgin
<Offoffoff1> и тут есть
<Offoffoff1> Два варианта: "в настройках GNOME", "Настроить проводник"
<Offoffoff1> фуууу... какая гадость. Проводник.
<xoma> если бы в настройках моего клиента были настройки  наподобие "чем открывать ссылки", я бы тут не спрашивал т_Т
<xoma> и у меня не гном...
<Offoffoff1> Хомяк: ССЗБ
<Offoffoff1> Хомяк: они есть, но видимо в конфигах проги
<xoma> сс3б.. чтойта?
<skai> sharikoff: ыпч
<sharikoff> skai: q
<Offoffoff1> Хомяк: Сам Себе Злобный Буратина
<skai> еще две пары...так спать охота
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> сиди слушай
<xoma> пральна-пральна)) я вот тоже по чатам на парах сидел... теперь я-безработный потенциальный военнослужащий...
<skai> sharikoff: ну практику я пересижу в инете.да и лекцию тоже наверное.если батарейки хватит на телефоне
<sharikoff> чо за предметы?
<skai> xoma: а я отличник, которому скучно слушать то, что он уже знает:)чую мы с тобой разного уровня развития^_^
<skai> sharikoff: финансы и кредит.нафига он мне преподается - не понимаю
<xoma> нет.. мы разного уровня степени ответственности хД
<sharikoff> а основная?
<sharikoff> специальность
<skai> sharikoff: а основная - экономико-трудовое регулирование социально-трудовых отношений
<sharikoff> =))
<skai> *экономико-правовое
<sharikoff> у мя ваще
<skai> трудовик буду:)в моем краю на нас спрос есть всегда и стабильный:)
<xoma> ага.. и правда.. зачем программисту на информатике сидеть?)))))))
<sharikoff> инженер по эксплуатации беспилотных летательных аппаратов и двигательных систем
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> диплом на закрытую тему
<xoma> а я вот на военное дело поступать готовлюсь))))))
<skai> xoma: финансы и кредит трудовику не нужны совсем.ему нормирование, делопроизвосдтво, эсто и рпочее.а ФК нужно финансистам
<sharikoff> праильно
<skai> sharikoff: скажи тему:)мы тебя не сдадим
<sharikoff> не
<sharikoff> нимагу
<sharikoff> =))
<skai> sharikoff: да ладно:)я честн не скажу никому:)и наверное даже не напишу:)
<xoma> и уже отучился на оператора станков с чпу на 5 с пометкой о том, что имею базовые навыки работы в компасе и мастеркаме...
<sharikoff> skai: посодют
<xoma> завтра бумашку получать пойду..
<xoma> как раз-пятница..............
<skai> sharikoff: за что?кто знает что sharikoff - это андрей шариков?:)этож инет:)
<sharikoff> =))))
<Offoffoff1> ыыыы
<Offoffoff1> а потом окажешься на Wikileaks
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> для детей =))
<Offoffoff1> знаем мы вашу анонимность в интернетах
<skai> Offoffoff1: в дпиломатических документах США?
<skai> sharikoff: так ты шпиён?:)
<Offoffoff1> skai: вполне возможно
<sharikoff> skai: нет я безработный =)
<skai> sharikoff: безработный продавец родины?:)
<Offoffoff1> безработный шпиён опасен
<sharikoff> какой шпиен
<skai> sharikoff: а если я продам возможного дисидента - мне процент отвалят?:)
<sharikoff> смари специальность выше
<sharikoff> =)
<skai> sharikoff: дада:)знаем мы таких безработных инженеров с американскими маками:)тут без продажи родины не обошлось^_^
<sharikoff> я чесный судья (с) Наша Раша
<skai> sharikoff: поэтому два мака а не оин взял?:)
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> про запас
<sharikoff> У каждого уважающего себя сисадмина должно быть 8 рубашек различных цветов. Бело-оранжевая, оранжевая, бело-зеленая...
<skai> sharikoff: а при стирке они между собой сплетаются:)
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> и обжимаются
<skai> скорее бы дебиан 6 вышел
<sharikoff> с ядром бсд?
<xoma> скорее бы кде 4.6....
<skai> sharikoff: не:)бсд не нужен /trollmod
<sharikoff> ну если сделают по человечески буит бомба
<skai> xoma: кеды не нужны /истина_мод
<sharikoff> там пф мона запускать буит пишут
<xoma> там у квина больше свистоперделок... друзей завлекать..
<sharikoff> ипитаблес рядом не стояло даже
<skai> sharikoff: ага.по пресрелизу летнему - только для основных пакетов поддержка кфлибзди
<xoma> а чем ипитаблес плох? для десктопа вполне хватает, да и для мелких сетей-тоже
<xoma> и крупные особо важные сети даже пф не спасёт...
<xoma> "ломали, ломаем и будем ломать"(с) намекают нам те, кто обходит сложнейшие системы защиты...
<sharikoff> xoma: он гораздо удобнее в записи правил
<sharikoff> и под нагрузкой хорош
<Nebulosa> xoma: xdg-open же
<xoma> ну.. тогда да))) с рагнарьком месяцок может трахалсо пока узнал что ему правила особые задать надо)
<Landgraff> @voice xoma
<yury7474> доброго всем
<yury7474> помогите микрофон настроить
<xoma> м.. кто знает что из новых игр под вайном пойдёт? тут друг на днях приезжает... виндам предан потому как геймер. надо ему нос утереть)
<xoma> что не настраивается?
<yury7474> звук есть, но микрофонг не раб.
<xoma> сколько аудивходов?
<xoma> аудио*
<yury7474> один
<yury7474> сейчас alsa-info выложу если надо
<xoma> хм... у меня на стандартный вход, который сзади автоматически всё поставилось...
<Bezoomie> Доброе утро
<Landgraff> утро добрым не бывает
<Ariezzy> доброе
<xoma> а вот передний как-то настроил на убунте, а потом систему переставил-не получается...
<Bezoomie> Landgraff:  согласен
<xoma> кстати, поначалу думал что с дровами косяк. потом с микшером поигрался-всё заработало)))
<Bezoomie> xoma ? ты про Алсу?
<xoma> ага
<yury7474> это ноут HP probook 4515s
<yury7474> есть в монике встроен. микрофон и есть в дырошку впереди
<Bezoomie> xoma:  у меня вообще в алсе звук не работал , пришлось на Пульсе остаться
<yury7474> ни тот ни другой не раб.
<Landgraff> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Алсу что портировали под линь ? О_О
<Bezoomie> Landgraff:  ты жжешь )))
<Landgraff> Bezoomie: дык :)
<skai> Landgraff: ага:)ждем ебилдов:)
<tonius> у меня периодически происходит кернел паник на сервере... как сделать чтобы все сообщения которые появляются на экране в этот момент, писались куда-нить в файл ? ну потом чтобы читать нормально
<Bezoomie> skai: Привет
<skai> Bezoomie: угу
<Bezoomie> skai:  у меня вопрос есть к тебе
<skai> tonius: а про логи ты не слышал?
<skai> Bezoomie: пока нет.возможно завтра, если замечаний не будет
<Bezoomie> skai:  Просто странно тут есть плюс на работе , а дома нету , как так7
<skai> Bezoomie: тут ты с веб интерфеса вышел оказывается.тогда не сниму.это атвоматом для веб
<Bezoomie> skai:  Тоесть со мною все нормально?
<skai> Bezoomie: да.
<Bezoomie> skai:  Спасибо
<skai> Bezoomie: ну нет конечно.в разумности я сомневаюсь, но войс тут чисто изза способа выхода вешается автоматом
<Landgraff> @voice xoma
<Bezoomie> skai:  Ладно , я понял тебя, всё нормально будет )
<xoma> зачем этот войс нужен?)
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell xoma about v
<ubuntuhelp> xoma, please see my private message
<tonius> skai в логах этого не остаётся почему-то
<tonius> может я не там смотрю? смотрю кернел лог и дмесг
<skai> tonius: от'cat'ай папку логов с грепом по словам кернел паник
<skai> cat /var/log/* | grep error
<skai> cat /var/log/* | grep Error
<skai> наверное
<skai> только в твоем случае - Kernel Panic
<skai> или kernel panic
<skai> он чувствителен к регистру
<Bezoomie> кто нибудь работает в IT - отделе?
<Landgraff> tonius: а какбэ нажать pause\breake не забываем ?
<Landgraff> Bezoomie: ню ?
<Bezoomie> Landgraff:  у меня есть пиджин  на компе , когда я запускаю его , то он не конектится, как настроить соединение
<skai> Bezoomie: а ви поцчему интересуетесь?
<skai> Bezoomie: и как пиджин связан с it отделом
<skai> ?
<Landgraff> +1
<Bezoomie> он связан с настроиками соединения
<skai> Bezoomie: а люди простые, мелкоскопов не имевшие не могут помочь?
<Landgraff> Bezoomie: первое какой протокол второе есть ли ф офисе прокся и третье а случаем ИМ не запрещены как факт ?
<Bezoomie> я же сейчас в интернете , а приложение не можен выити в интернет
<skai> Bezoomie: тебя ландграф уже спросил детально
<Bezoomie> Landgraff:  к IRC  сто процентов не запрещено
<Bezoomie> Landgraff:  как посмотреть все?
<skai> Bezoomie: ирк админ мог и забыть забанить.чай не самое популярное
<Landgraff> Bezoomie: админ на серваке поклялся что не запрещены ? :)
<skai> Bezoomie: посомтреть - поставь пиво одмину - и все будет:)
<Bezoomie> Они злые
<Landgraff> skai: +500
<Landgraff> Bezoomie: skai всё детально описал
<Landgraff> ;)
<Bezoomie> Landgraff:  помоги
<skai> Bezoomie: тебе пиво сорт подсказать?
<Bezoomie> Landgraff:  мне ася не нужна , мне ИРК и Гугл талк
<skai> Bezoomie: залезь в вебинтерфес гугла и там гуглотолком пользуйся
<skai> грязный хак, но работает
<Bezoomie> как протакол на икспи смотреть?
<skai> Bezoomie: скачав учебник по русскому языку
<Bezoomie>  Ыыы
<Bezoomie> skai:  Я понимаю что все грамотные, хватит придераться
<skai> Bezoomie: придИраться
<Bezoomie> Вы сможете мне помочь?
<xoma> кстати по ирк... кто знает, есть ли в Kopete поддержка этого протокола? в настройках профиля не нашёл..
<Landgraff> Bezoomie: ломать корпаративную сеть ? врядли.....
<grammar_nazi> Landgraff: корпОративную:)
 * grammar_nazi ну не могу же я быть таким однобоким:)
<Bezoomie> да че там ломать у парня рядом пашет а у меня нет, как так?
<grammar_nazi> Bezoomie: значит ты разозлил админа.извинись - и все сделают
<Landgraff> grammar_nazi: хочешь быть услышанным говори с человеком на его языке
<Bezoomie> Откуда столько Жестокости?
<grammar_nazi> Landgraff: ааа:)ну тогда годно.одобряю:)
<xoma> парень рядом поставил пиво сисадмину... как вариант-глянь в настройках серва, к которому пиджин подключается..
<grammar_nazi> Bezoomie: это не я такая.это вы нехорошие (с) жизнь
<Nebulosa> grammar_nazi: превет! как дила?
<grammar_nazi> Nebulosa: дарова мен:)как сам епте?:)
<Bezoomie> Вы меня постоянно в чем то опускаете не надоело вам?
<Nebulosa> grammar_nazi: нармальна, тока устал очен
<SergeyIT> Bezoomie, не бери в голову - это джунгли
<grammar_nazi> Bezoomie: так ты не даешь ответы на прямые вопросы.вот пока думаешь - мы и поддерживаем беседу:)
<tonius> skai подскажи синтаксис? )
<grammar_nazi> SergeyIT: уга-чака уга-чака уга-чака
<Bezoomie> Б... что за вопросы ?
<xoma> глянь в настройках сервера к которому подключается пиджин. можт там что не так
<grammar_nazi> tonius: cat /var/log/* | grep Kernel Panic
<grammar_nazi> tonius: cat /var/log/* | grep kernel panic
<grammar_nazi> tonius: cat /var/log/* | grep "kernel panic"
<grammar_nazi> кавычки забыл
<Bezoomie> Если бы я знал что прописать , я не спросил бы
<grammar_nazi> чтобы кернел паник был одним выражением
<Nebulosa> grammar_nazi: и совесть
<tonius> о пасиб
<xoma> копет ну очень любит так шалить.. неправильными сервами в настройках..
<grammar_nazi> Bezoomie: тебя спросили насичет прокси
<Nebulosa> grep -i "kernel panic" /var/log/*  же
<Bezoomie> Я спросил как посмотреть?
<Bezoomie> Ушел курить в бешенстве
<xoma> irc.ubuntu.com:8001
<tonius> нет результатов
<tonius> ((
<tonius> так вот какже сделать чтобы писались в логи эти сообщения
<tonius> в коде кернел паника был текст точно помню smp_apic_timer делаю grep -i "smp_apic_timer" /var/log/* и ничего нет.  как же сделать чтобы оставалось это в логах ?? (((
<KeyMag> Всем привет.
<KeyMag> Ребят хочу спросить как в Pidgin сделать чтобы он автоматом коннектился в эту комнату?
<UNIm95> KeyMag на чат ПКМ и присоединятся автоматически
<Bezoomie> KeyMag:  можно создать учетную запись и выставить галку на нее и конект будет всегда
<SergeyIT> KeyMag нажал не ту кнопку...
<Ru_Grey> всем хай
<skai> что как?
<Landgraff> грибы?
<skai> Landgraff: зеленые бегемоты?
<Zerox_Neron> привет всем!
<Zerox_Neron> кто нибудь ремонтировал Seagate 7200.11 в убунту?
<Landgraff> skai: неее дефолтные розовые слоники :)
<skai> Landgraff: розовые слоники не нужны:)вместе с гентой^_^
<Landgraff> всем бб
<ZeVoluciON> что ремонтировать собрался?
<skai> ZeVoluciON: не.таким не занимались.вот вручную ремонтировали.а в убунту - нет
<ZeVoluciON> отстали от жизни, ага
<ZeVoluciON> все уже давно в убунтах харды ремонтируют
<skai> а мы то по старинке руками их разбираем.а оно вон что
<ZeVoluciON> нанотехнологии жешь
<Zerox_Neron> да неее
<Zerox_Neron> у меня просто 7200.11 в муху цц попал
<skai> Zerox_Neron: а зачем ты его кидал в муху?боишься заболеть?
<Bezoomie> ITишники , какие соображения по пиджину. ?
<Zerox_Neron> skai: не выёживаемся да?
<skai> Zerox_Neron: ну не выеживайся:)я тебе что разрешение дать должен?:)
<Zerox_Neron> -_____-
<ZeVoluciON> :D
<Bezoomie> skai:  ну что поможешь?
<skai> Bezoomie: а ты про прокси узнал?
<ZeVoluciON> естественно поможет, он же любит тролл^Wпомогать
<ZeVoluciON> Zerox_Neron: делай как все, а то добъешь винт
<Zerox_Neron> дада
<Zerox_Neron> надо восстановить загрузку винды из груба
<Zerox_Neron> а то не загружается
<Bezoomie> skai:  а как узнать? Можно через строку командную и как ?
<skai> Zerox_Neron: ну так восстанови
<Zerox_Neron> skai: ну так а кто мне поможет?
<skai> Bezoomie: узнать - спросить у соседа у которого работает
<skai> !q | Zerox_Neron
<ubuntuhelp> Zerox_Neron: Читать срочно! http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=49904.msg365931#msg365931 и http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/smart_question/
<skai> Zerox_Neron: после того, как сдашь тест по этим ссылкам
<Bezoomie> skai: его сегодня нет комп заблокирован
<Zerox_Neron> да я и сам знаю как надо задавать вопросы
<Zerox_Neron> так
<skai> Bezoomie: у админа спроси
<skai> !ask | Zerox_Neron
<ubuntuhelp> Zerox_Neron: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<skai> Zerox_Neron: раз знаешь - не теряйся
<Shodai> привет всем, собираю потихоньку мультизогрузочную флешку.
<Shodai> поставил grub4dos на внешний хард, залил образ убунту. Все замечательно, убунту запускается с харда. Но как сделать так, чтобы при выходе с режима live данные сохранялись, или чтобы  "загрузить  убунту без установки" загружался с моими данными\приложÐ
<ZeVoluciON> :D
<Bezoomie> skai: в Браузере можно посмотреть и как ? Админ отпадает не вариант.
<Zerox_Neron> врубается груб, выбираю пункт "windows" и просто мигает "_" как когда переключаешься на пустой x-сервер. апдейт делал. все пути нормальные
<skai> Bezoomie: можно.узнавай
<Bezoomie> жесть, как?
<skai> Zerox_Neron: ты не умеешь задавать вопросы.почитай ссылочки
<Zerox_Neron> -_____-
<Zerox_Neron> так всё же объяснил
<Zerox_Neron> что еще нужно то
<Shodai> help :)
<skai> Zerox_Neron: покажи конфиг груба и разбивку разделов же.экстрасенсы в отпуске
<Zerox_Neron> ок
<Bezoomie> skai:  Там в Настроиках подключение все пусто
<skai> !ru | Shodai
<ubuntuhelp> Shodai: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В отдельных случаях разрешён английский, если посетитель не разговаривает на русском. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский язык.
<Zerox_Neron> 1 диск разбивается на 3 раздела: Ubuntu, Windows и 3-й раздел для линукса не помню как называется (маленький такой :D)
<Bezoomie> Zerox_Neron: swap
<Zerox_Neron> ддадада
<Shodai> skai: ??
<skai> Zerox_Neron: fdisk -l же
<Shodai> skai: дак можешь помочь?)
<Zerox_Neron> -___-
<Zerox_Neron> ща
<Zerox_Neron> http://paste.org.ru/?0c00v8
<Zerox_Neron> груб
<skai> Shodai: с чем?
<skai> ZeVoluciON: погляди его груб пока.а то я с мобилы его не открою
<Bezoomie> skai:  Там в Настроиках подключение все пусто
<Shodai> skai: собираю потихоньку мультизогрузочную флешку.
<Shodai>  поставил grub4dos на внешний хард, залил образ убунту. Все замечательно, убунту запускается с харда. Но как сделать так, чтобы при выходе с режима live данные сохранялись, или чтобы  "загрузить  убунту без установки" загружался с моими данными\прилож
<Zerox_Neron> Устр-во Загр     Начало       Конец       Блоки   Id  Система
<Zerox_Neron> /dev/sda1               1        2439    19582976   83  Linux
<Zerox_Neron> /dev/sda2            2439       14594    97635329    5  Расширенный
<Zerox_Neron> /dev/sda5   *        2551        9468    55562147    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Zerox_Neron> /dev/sda6            2439        2550      897024   83  Linux
<Zerox_Neron> /dev/sda7            9468       14408    39683072   83  Linux
<Zerox_Neron> /dev/sda8           14408       14594     1490944   82  Linux своп / Solaris
<Zerox_Neron> упс
<Zerox_Neron> сори забыл
<skai> Shodai: создать образ флешки через юсб-креатор-гтк из набора убунты.и выбрать размер раздела для сохранения
<Zerox_Neron> http://paste.org.ru/?9nanch
<Shodai> skai: а как создать iso образ?Оо
<skai> Zerox_Neron: ты случаем груб не переставлял на дев.сда5, вместо дев.сда?
<Zerox_Neron> нет
<skai> Shodai: скачай исо и запиши на флешку
<Zerox_Neron> я ваще ниче не делал такого
<Zerox_Neron> эм..
<Zerox_Neron> только
<skai> Zerox_Neron: вот всегда ничего не делают, а оно само.
<Zerox_Neron> эээм
<Zerox_Neron> а у меня сразу такое стало
<Zerox_Neron> как убунту установил
<Zerox_Neron> ты имеешь ввиду boot не ставил ли я на ntfs?
<skai> Zerox_Neron: при установке не менял настройки куда устанавливать начальный загрузчик?
<Zerox_Neron> нет
<skai> не бут.а именно загрузчик
<Zerox_Neron> нет
<Zerox_Neron> мб занова груб установить как нибудь?
<Shodai> skai: ты непонял. мне нужно использовать в качестве загрузчика grub4dos, а теперь мне нужно настроить исо образ так, чтобы он сохранял все что я сделаю
<skai> Shodai: нафига тебе груб4дос?тебе сислинукса не хватает с образа?делаешь ливюсб через усбкреатор и все.самый простой выход
<Shodai> не получается
<Shodai> в том то и дело.
<Zerox_Neron> и, чесно сказать я первый раз убунту криво установил. из текстового режима
<Zerox_Neron> потом не мог загрузиться, иксы не загружались, просто была картинка на фоне
<Zerox_Neron> переустановил из графического
<Zerox_Neron> мб правда переустановить груб?
<skai> Zerox_Neron: не в этом дело.я просто удмаю а загрузчик венды еще жив или нет.просто по фдиск у тебя бут раздел - нтфс.и кажется что груб туда записан.затерев вендовый
<Zerox_Neron> нет
<Zerox_Neron> бут я ставил на нтфс
<Zerox_Neron> вручную
<Zerox_Neron> мне посоветовали
<swd> народ всем привет
<Shodai> Zerox_Neron: не надо ставить вручную буты =/ в терминале  sudo grub-update либо востанови grub
<Shodai> по faq на форуме
<swd> нужна помощь по fetchmail
<Zerox_Neron> да делал я апдейт
<swd> есть умельцы
<skai> Zerox_Neron: вот что ты меня тогда путаешь.я тебя спращивал не ставил ли ты загрузчик на вендовый раздел.ты говорил нет.а теперь да.ну и нафига врал раньше?
<Shodai> :D
<Zerox_Neron> эээм
<Zerox_Neron> я же сказал
<Zerox_Neron> что бут ставил
<skai> Zerox_Neron: восстанавливай загрузчик венды, а потом восстанавливай груб.только теперь не на дев.сда5, а на дев.сда
<swd> !fetchmail
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='fetchmail'
<skai> 14:30:55         skai | Zerox_Neron: ты случаем груб не переставлял на дев.сда5, вместо дев.сда?                                                        │ Ep5iloN_
<skai> 14:31:02  Zerox_Neron | нет
<Zerox_Neron> skai: ок
<skai> Zerox_Neron: ты сказал нет.
<Zerox_Neron> ну груб же
<Zerox_Neron> а я нтфс помечал бут
<Zerox_Neron> ладно, я скоро приду
<skai> а теперь тебе видите ли советовали и ты все поломал
<ZeVoluciON> он про звездочку
<skai> Zerox_Neron: а груб уже не загрузчик?
<Shodai> skai: дак есть вариант как расшарить мне iso образ?) чтобы он сохранял данные?)
<skai> ZeVoluciON: не забудь когда будешь ставить груб восстанавливать - создать девайсмап для него
<Zerox_Neron> skai: я приду всё расскажу. сори идти надо
<ZeVoluciON> ага, ни забуду
<skai> Shodai: use usb-creator из коплекта убунты.юзай его!
<ZeVoluciON> Shodai: монтируй флешку в хоум
<skai> ZeVoluciON: вот и правильно:)
<Shodai> skai: что заладил. нету возможности им использовать.
<skai> Shodai: почему нет?ты не образ убунты грузишь?
<Shodai> skai: Не работает! чего не понятного?)
<Shodai> единственный способ запустить ubuntu с внешнего харда, получилось только через grub4dos
<skai> Shodai: не понятно почему не работает.тыж не рассказываешь.я не сижу рядом с тобой и не смотрю на твой монитор.
<Shodai> skai: при попытке грузиться с харда, у меня мигал символ "_"
<Shodai> и на этом все
<Shodai> но мне теперь не интересен usb_creator. я решил сделать мультизагрузочную флеш.
<KeyMag> Народ а как русифицировать thunderbird?
<Shodai> ZeVoluciON: а дальше?)
<skai> Shodai: ну так тогда отдели под каждый из лив систем отдельный раздел размером с образ и туда закидывай образ.а оставшийся свободный раздел монтируй в лив системе и на него записывай фаилы
<Bezoomie> KeyMag: Заиди в Локализацию и скачай доп пакеты
<Shodai> skai: мне нужно что бы он сохранял обоину, тему, панельку,  апплеты
<Bezoomie> Просто по умалчанию не на все скачивается перевод
<Shodai> и всякие драйвера\обновы\браузеры
<Shodai> тоесть чтобы каждый раз не начинать с нуля, а с готовой к работе системе
<skai> Shodai: а тут уж тебе не просто исо нужен.я бы на твоем месте создал через юсб креатор образ.и прикрутил к нему груб4дос, раз тебе так нравится.или поставил бы систему полноценно на внешний хард(я так и сделал себе) и не парится
<skai> ладно.ьатарея содится.думайте сами.вернсь вечером
<Shodai> skai: я пробывал ставить полноценно на внешний хард. там эпические проблемы с грабом выходили =(
<Shodai> стой подскажи как сделать образ через юсб креатор
<Shodai> аа =(
<KeyMag> Bezoomie: Спасибо помогло все на русском:)
<Bezoomie> KeyMag:  Всегда пожалуйста
<sharikoff> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-00yQLu_Z18&feature=player_embedded гыы
<Ru_Grey> товарищи оф прошивка для HTC Legend вышла :))) УРА!! УРА!! УРА!!
<Ru_Grey> Andoid 2.2
<Bezoomie> Ru_Grey:  Она Линукс?
<Bezoomie> Ru_Grey:  аа
<Ru_Grey> Bezoomie:  Android
<Bezoomie> Ru_Grey:  понял
<SergeyIT> день
<sharikoff> q
<User948[web]> Добрый дань. Может мне кото-нибудь подсказать, имею ли я право разместить лого Убунту на своем корпоративном сайте? или контакт, с кем можно связаться и поговорить по этому вопросу?
<ZeVoluciON> сообщество разрешает
<Bezoomie> User948[web]:  можно
<KeyMag> Ребят есть проблема поставил hamachi пока я залогинен в нем локалку невидно
<KeyMag> Можно както приоритеты поменять?
<KeyMag> чтобы локалка была видна
<Bezoomie> KeyMag:  смотри тут http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=8467.0;all
<KeyMag> и ещё вопрос Можно ли работать по протоколу  RDP версия которая используется в Windows 7 там где сертификаты?
<KeyMag> Bezoomie: Спасибки еще раз.
<Bezoomie> KeyMag:  ))) Стараюсь ) Чем могу тем помогу )))
<KeyMag> Ну так что можно подключиться к Windows 7 по RDP Если там используються сертификаты?
<kolicher> ку всем
<evanation> как в консоли например заархивировать множество файлов одной командой в отдельные архивы чтобы имена архивов были именами файлов?
<SergeyIT> тебе того же
<KeyMag> Вопрос можно ли к Клиенту терминального сервера прикрутить RDP протокол версии 6.1.
<KeyMag> ?
<Bezoomie> ку
<tonius> в коде кернел паника был текст точно помню smp_apic_timer делаю grep -i "smp_apic_timer" /var/log/* и ничего нет.  как же сделать чтобы оставалось это в логах ?? (((
<MadWann> народ кто блюз любитель послушать?)
<geksogen> блуз?)
<skai> geksogen: джаз
<geksogen> иногда люблю
<geksogen> для раслабления
<geksogen> ))
<Nebulosa> MadWann: и?
<tonius> я люблю электонные штуки всякие, пощёлкивания потрескивания шоп были
<tonius> заедания крутые там
<SergeyIT> tonius, особенно в кулерах? )
<geksogen> в кулерах блока питания)))
<geksogen> пиратехническое шоу получается!!
<tonius> в колонках))
<tonius> мне кто-нить подскажет как заставить убунту север вести логи кернел паника
<tonius> наконец, целый день никто ничего не предложил
<geksogen> tonius, я не знаю
<MadWann> туц туц туц
<nensi> привет.  кто-нибудь помогите понять как в линухе посмотреть (и вообще существует ли она) ту вещь которая в винде называется дмс адрес помоему..
<KeyMag> Народ может знает кто как работать с RDP версии 6.1?
<DenPal> как можно установить скорость чтения DVD (диск треснутый, что бы не разорвало) ?
<sharikoff> nensi: =)
<sharikoff> днс может?
<nensi> может=)
<sharikoff> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<nensi> а можно как для чайника..=)
<sharikoff> можно
<sharikoff> открываешь гном терминал
<sharikoff> и там пишешь
<sharikoff> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<sharikoff> или sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<sharikoff> меняешь если надо
<sharikoff> потом сохраняешь
<nensi> спасибо огромное.буду мучится=|)
<sharikoff> немазашо
<geksogen> nensi, как раз седня мучался с этим вапросом. resolv.conf поправиш и все заработает
<geksogen> кто знает,. почему командная клавиша неработает. невыполняется команда ctr+O
<geksogen> где посматреть
<RAMZAY> прет всем
<geksogen> привет
<RAMZAY> знает ктонить как зделать так чтобы диски монтировались автоматически при загрузке системы?
<KeyMag> Ребят как можно просканировать сегмент сети на активные машины то есть вывести список компов с ip
<KeyMag> &
<KeyMag> ?
<RAMZAY> хм
<RAMZAY> папробуй полазить в система-администрирование-сетевые инструменты
<RAMZAY> там вроде что-то падобное было
<geksogen> nmap
<geksogen> можно
<KeyMag> geksogen: Спасибки. Вот только вопрос теперь другой там вариантов много какой удобнее?
<Zerox_Neron> я вернулся
<Zerox_Neron> тута йа
<sharikoff> пщщ
<sharikoff> De_Abler: q
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: q
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, ку
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: а где там заявки в опы подают? =))
<inkvizitor68sl> на форуме
<Zerox_Neron> так
<Zerox_Neron> помогайте
<Zerox_Neron> не грузится винда
<inkvizitor68sl> раздел IRC и jabber
<Zerox_Neron> из груба
<Zerox_Neron> просто мигает "_" как когда переключаешься на пустой x-сервер
<Zerox_Neron> http://paste.org.ru/?0c00v8
<Zerox_Neron> http://paste.org.ru/?9nanch
<Bezoomie> Zerox_Neron:  в меню груба жмешь загрузку Винды, и какую ошибку выдает?
<Zerox_Neron> я же сказал
<Zerox_Neron> просто мигает _
<Zerox_Neron> как когда переключаешься на пустой x-сервер
<Bezoomie> Zerox_Neron: не знаю как на пустом х- сервере
<Zerox_Neron> нажми ctr+alt+F8 (вернуться назад ctr+alt+F7)
<Bezoomie> Zerox_Neron:  может тебе стоит профиксить с Винды?
<Zerox_Neron> ???
<Bezoomie> Zerox_Neron:  загрузись с диска Винды в востоновление системы и напиши fiboot потом ьвк
<Bezoomie> mdr*
<Zerox_Neron> -____-
<Zerox_Neron> ща я кое что проверю
<Bezoomie> fixboot
<tW1N> Привет всем!
<Bezoomie> ghbdtn
<Bezoomie> привет
<tW1N> можно сразу же вопросик такой вот не большой на счет hd видео на нетбуке
<tW1N> у меня и в хроме и в фаерфоксе 4 тормозит ппц видео ну там например в контакте и тп
<tW1N> как можно исправить? или не как пока?
<tW1N> в винде у сестры решили эту проблему установкой коре авц
<Bezoomie> tW1N:  какой дистр стоит?
<tW1N> 10.10
<tW1N> обычный не нетбук ремикс)
<Bezoomie> у меня все нормально на 10,10
<tW1N> тоже нетбук?
<Bezoomie> попробуй саит ruhd.ru на нем вообще нет тормозов , а у тя как на нем?
<Bezoomie> Десктоп
<tW1N> сча пять сек
<Zerox_Neron> так так так
<Zerox_Neron> безумие
<Zerox_Neron> вот смотри
<Zerox_Neron> восстанавливаю груб
<Zerox_Neron> а нет
<tW1N> на десктопе тоже все ровно) а на нетбуке херня такая вот
<Bezoomie> видимо в нетбуке проблема
<tW1N> ну так а в винде то все норм)
<tW1N> но там тоже по началу тупило потом нашел решение в виде коре авц
<tW1N> тот сайт что ты написал вообще видео не воспроизводит
<hookah> у меня на 10.04 немножко притормаживает иногда, а так норм
<tW1N> нетбук у тебя? HD 720 например к вонтакте у тебя норм воспроизводит?
<tW1N> если из сети взять какое нить HD видео тот все норм без тормозов все как положено а есть онлайн че нить гурзить то тупит
<G3kas> ÷òî çíà÷èò òóïè, ïîäëàãèâàò, èëè áóôåðèçèðóåò ÷àñòî?
<ubuntuhelp> G3kas! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<hookah> tW1N: нет. у меня ноут обычный
<chravn> ку
<Funky-Punky> сори за кодировку
<Funky-Punky> дык эта, че там с видео на нет буке? оно подлагивает, или часто буферизирует ? как тормозит?
<tW1N> короче загружает его и звук идет а видео как буд то слайд шоу)
<tW1N> вот такая херня(
<Funky-Punky> а понятно
<Funky-Punky> а если скачать этот же файл, то норм поигрывает, так?
<Galaxy2000> кэш винды это видимо своп =(
<Funky-Punky> а это под виндой?
<Funky-Punky> у меня с хд на старом маке такая фигня
<tW1N> ну если в сети скачать HD кино какое нить похер какое оно норм играет а вот если типо в контакте что нить посмотреть то тупит макс 360 можно разрешение поставить и то многое тормозит
<Funky-Punky> кажись просто твой нетбук не тянет, а че за ОС?
<Funky-Punky> ну или с флешом проблема какая
<tW1N> на винде я поставил CoreAVC и туперь можно смотреть все норм но я в винде редко сижу тока для ms офиса она нужна и айтунса
<Zerox_Neron> народ
<Zerox_Neron> выручайте
<Zerox_Neron> Вставляем диск в привод. Ждем пока загрузиться окошко в котором нам предлагают установить систему. Там видим в левом нижнем углу «Восстановление системы». Выбираем его. Затем будет произведен поиск установленных систем Windows. Выбираем ту которую нуÐ
<Zerox_Neron> это для win7
<tW1N> нетбук HP Mini 2140
<Zerox_Neron> как такое замутить для xp?
<Galaxy2000> что это за УГ  ?
<tW1N> ))))
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: =)) написал
<Zerox_Neron> в общем нужна командная строка для xp из восстановления
<inkvizitor68sl> ок
<inkvizitor68sl> рассмотрим(
<inkvizitor68sl> )_
<inkvizitor68sl> формально
<Funky-Punky> на маке старом если смотрел через флеш плеер то тормозило видео, а если с того же ютуба на хтмл5, то все нормально, попробуй и ты
<Bezoomie> Zerox_Neron:  ты что пытаешься сделать?
<Zerox_Neron> восстановить ntldr
<Bezoomie> Zero
<Zerox_Neron> потом из ntldr восстановить груб
<Zerox_Neron> x
<Bezoomie> Ты ппц
<Zerox_Neron> не из ntldr а из винды
<Bezoomie> Там по русски написано жми R как только пошла строка снизу пакетов
<Bezoomie> откроеться командная строка
<Bezoomie> пробуй
<Zerox_Neron> ща попорбуй
<Zerox_Neron> ю
<Funky-Punky> день виндоводов какойта?
<chravn> Не подскажите вариант mp3 плеера с веб интерфейсом.  Нужно чтобы зайдя на веб интерфейс можно былобы проигрывать и скачивать музыку.
<Bezoomie> Funky-Punky:  ага не говори, сам с Винды на работе сижу )))
<hookah> Bezoomie: стыдно должно быть )
<Funky-Punky> Bezoomie я сам по надалу с винды сюда зашел, но вовремя одумался
<Bezoomie> hookah:  очень, ну а что поделать
<Funky-Punky> *началу
<Bezoomie> На работе нет Линукса
<hookah> Bezoomie: а поставить не разрешат?
<Bezoomie> неа программы работать не будут
<Funky-Punky> ну я если чесна не совсе о том под чем сюда заходят
<hookah> Bezoomie: че там за проги у вас
<Bezoomie> WMS и Neo
<Bezoomie> временно отоиду
<Funky-Punky> я о вот о чем, зачем задавать вопросы по винде на ubuntu-ru , мож лучше зайти на какой нить windows-ru канал...
<Zerox_Neron> так
<Zerox_Neron> -_____-
<Zerox_Neron> внизу замелькали пакеты
<Zerox_Neron> жму R жму
<Zerox_Neron> ничо не помогает
<Funky-Punky> начит не добрался еще до того места когда R жать надо, или пропустил
<Zerox_Neron> да как только синее меню появилось
<Zerox_Neron> я сразу начал жать
<Zerox_Neron> штоп не пропустить
<Funky-Punky> та не...
<Funky-Punky> там написано будет, что R нажать можно
<Zerox_Neron> там написано "нажмите F2 для автоматического восстановления системы"
<Funky-Punky> как попасть в консоль
<inkvizitor68sl> меня глючит ?
<Funky-Punky> тебе ж в консоль нада
<Zerox_Neron> да
<inkvizitor68sl> или это про видуН
<inkvizitor68sl> винду?
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: про нее
<Funky-Punky> да он про винду
<Zerox_Neron> -____-
<Zerox_Neron> мне и так стыдно
<Zerox_Neron> не стыдите меня более
<Zerox_Neron> :D
<inkvizitor68sl> а какого черта?
<Funky-Punky> дожились, виндоводы к линуксоводам ходят за помощью))
<Zerox_Neron> :D
<Funky-Punky> ток без обид, шуткую я
<Zerox_Neron> я не виндовод
<Zerox_Neron> сестра попросила
<Zerox_Neron> что теперь делать то
<Zerox_Neron> а винда давно не грузится
<hookah> ну ваще-т это жестокий оффтоп, чувствую инк счас разгневается )
<Zerox_Neron> что её теперь на линукса пересаживать
<Funky-Punky> а че кста за винда? экспи или семерка?
<Zerox_Neron> хрюшка
<Zerox_Neron> 98 :D
<Zerox_Neron> лол
<Zerox_Neron> пошутил
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Zerox_Neron
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice Funky-Punky
<Zerox_Neron> спасибо
<Zerox_Neron> очень приятно
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем приват есть на такие случаи
<Bezoomie> Zerox_Neron: жми ф2 если пишет, там все просто
<Zerox_Neron> он начнёт восстанавливать систему
<Bezoomie> ничего не начнет
<Bezoomie> там командная строка откроется
<Funky-Punky> ктонить пользовался прогой Dasher это если че, для набора текста без клавиатуры? она у меня часто вылетает, где и как посмотреть почему вылетает, ?
<|rapidsp|> Funky-Punky: в терминале ее запусти
<Funky-Punky> |rapidsp| ок
<NoOova> народ
<NoOova> что делает команда source
<Funky-Punky> |rapidsp| набрал пару слов и вылетела всеравно
<Landgraff> мдя... xchat под мастдаем это нечто.......
<inkvizitor68sl> лолл
<JuFine> Всем привет! Почему-то в Ubuntu 10.10 у меня проблема с DVD-резаком. Портит болванки. Пробовал 2 разных резака (IDE и SATA), пробовал на разных машинах, пробовал Brasero, k3d, gnomebaker - результат один - медию нарезает, а в финале долго думает и говорит типа "не могу открыть пр
<JuFine> ивод - типа дерни вручную и усе будет ОК". После чего болванка идет в помойку... чойто?
<Landgraff> JuFine: хм была такая шняга но на усб приводах но болванка при это не коцалась.....
<JuFine> на болванке видны файлы, но они нечитаемы :(
<Landgraff> JuFine: странно.....
<Landgraff> inkvizitor68sl: не злорадствуй :( сам знаешь есть слово НАДО :)
<inkvizitor68sl> нет, не знаб
<inkvizitor68sl> не знаю
<inkvizitor68sl> 4 года в универе учусь
<inkvizitor68sl> винды - не
<JuFine> не, один раз удалось записать на SATAшном в gnomebaker-е но при снесенном brasero
<inkvizitor68sl> вот только на виртуалку поставил пару дней назад
<inkvizitor68sl> и то - так и не запустил )
<Landgraff> inkvizitor68sl: бабло... эх если бы не оно :)
<inkvizitor68sl> виртуалку поставь
<inkvizitor68sl> не мучай моск
<Landgraff> inkvizitor68sl: эээ дык с неё и сижу :)
<inkvizitor68sl> а зачем х чат в виртуалке?
<Landgraff> inkvizitor68sl: слоожная истроия :) но тупо тестю.... :)
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: а зачем тебе винда в виртуалке?)
<inkvizitor68sl> 1с\
<hookah> мда
<hookah> у меня комп на винде - это типа как видеоприставка со своим автономным телевизором
<Bezoomie> а вроде как на линукс есть 1С
<hookah> и то не для меня
<inkvizitor68sl> Bezoomie, нету по сути
<inkvizitor68sl> мне ж денег на него никто не даст
<inkvizitor68sl> для универа
<Bezoomie> я видел где то написана для линукс
<Landgraff> Bezoomie: ну скажем не совсем есть но 8 версия позволяет юзать веб морду и крутится на PostgreS
<sharikoff> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/ru/library/l-1c/index.html
<sharikoff> во
<Landgraff> sharikoff: камрад!
<sharikoff> Landgraff: прива
<Landgraff> sharikoff: ка оно ?
<sharikoff> да вроде норм
<Landgraff> sharikoff: это хорошо :)
 * Landgraff тихо ненавидит 1с
<ChelAxe> хм... раньше думал форк бомбу не запустить в убунте, а она работает и роняет сервер 0_о
<ChelAxe> неужели по дефолту не стоит ограничение на запуск однотипных процессов
<inkvizitor68sl> ггг
<inkvizitor68sl> нет канечн
<ChelAxe> гы весело
<Landgraff> http://admin.hub.landgraff.operaunite.com/music/content/ тестание кто нить но не более 10 чел :)
<Landgraff> сорри тест снимается :) есть баг :)
<sharikoff> нет уж
<sharikoff> тест так тест
 * sharikoff дастает боевой нмап
<Landgraff> sharikoff: поздяяяк :)
<inkvizitor68sl> гррр
 * inkvizitor68sl достаёт боевой скрипт для ддоса и тянется к сервера графа
<Landgraff> лан я в оффлан :)
<hookah> испугался нмапа боевого )))
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<Landgraff> hookah: обладатель иридевого ломика с серебрянным напыленим игравровкой не трус :)
<sharikoff> не трус -обладатель урановго ломика
<sharikoff> 238
<hookah> sharikoff: правильно, человеку с тремя руками и восемью ногами нечего бояться)))
<sharikoff> в свинцовых трусах
<inkvizitor68sl> до вечера всем
<hookah> sharikoff: ну если руки у него из трусов растут )))
<andy2> всем добрый день
<sharikoff> andy2: дарова
<sharikoff> покажи лог апача
<andy2> sharikoff: если ты мне, то у меня нет апача)
<sharikoff> жалко..
<XuMuK> ку
<Bezoomie> Хочу Пива
<Bezoomie> или Водки
<hookah> XuMuK: ку
<hookah> Bezoomie: так и сказал бы - хочу бухать
<Bezoomie> hookah:  Завтра на работу
<hookah> Bezoomie: печально
<XuMuK> не, меня синька не прёт, я лучше дуну...
<Bezoomie> hookah:  зато потом три дня выходных
<Bezoomie> XuMuK:  я бы тоже, но компании нет
<XuMuK> чо так?
<JuFine> Люди, как подружить nautilus с сетевыми win-ресурсами? При записи пишет в папку обрубок на 64K и ругаецца "Произошла ошибка при копировании" "Недопустимый аргумент"...
<XuMuK> JuFine: погугли про samba
<XuMuK> !samba
<ubuntuhelp> программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<JuFine> сенькс
<Bezoomie> XuMuK: да так не совпадают , выходные в этот раз
<XuMuK> Bezoomie: бывает
<Bezoomie> XuMuK:  у меня Спаис голд есть )))
<XuMuK> чо ето?
<hookah> Bezoomie: о ужас я даже не сразу вспомнил о чем речь вообще ))
<hookah> XuMuK: это куришка такая
<Bezoomie> XuMuK:  гугли Spice Gold Spirit
<skai> sharikoff:
<sharikoff> skai: q
<skai> sharikoff: ты же был против
<skai> sharikoff: чтото переменилось?:)
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> e,bnm dct[ xtkfdtrfa
<sharikoff> убить всех челавекаф
<skai> sharikoff: так чей пример вдохновил тебя поменять решение?:)
<sharikoff> так.. чето подумал и решил
<skai> sharikoff: ну смотри.теперь тебе надо будет пережить голосование:)
<sima> Привет всем
<sima> люди,как удалить Свап раздел?
<barney_stinson> sima: руками.можно через жпартед
<Bezoomie> Помогите IT обоити на работе
<sima> Жпартед - дисковая утитла?
<andy2> !gparted
<ubuntuhelp> Gparted — GUI утилита для разметки дисков. Чтобы установить, выполните « sudo apt-get install gparted ». См. http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<barney_stinson> sima: жпартед - это жпартед
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: это будет леген...подожди подожди...дарно:)
<sharikoff> =)
<sima> Попробуем
<sima> спасибо
<sharikoff> всмысле
<Bezoomie> Помогите IT обоити на работе
<sima> ИТ?
<Bezoomie> да
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: легендатно когда и ты станешь таким как мы:)
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: хотя...ты же будешь самым адекватным...нехорошо
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> не
<sharikoff> я постараюсь быть таким как все
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: ты даже не страдаешь сменой имен, чтобы подловить людей на канале, не ожидаюших этого:)
<sharikoff> а зачем?
<sharikoff> пусть знают
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: ну например, чтобы не знали, что это я и я мог узнать, как люди обо мне думают:)
<sharikoff> а мне по барабану =) я в армии служил =)
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: будешь майор шарикофф:)
<sima> Гпартед вообще свап не видит 0_о
<sharikoff> =)
<|rapidsp|> если свап задействован, как его удалишь?
<|rapidsp|> с лив ЦД
<sima> А дальше?
<sharikoff> удали его в fstab и ребутнись
<sima> Если система свап не найдёт,и не загрузится мб такое?
<Encoder> Перестал подключатся l2tp на десктопе с убунтой,  ноут под убунтой тож не коннектит. Ранее оба компа подключались, а щас нет. Системы не обновлял. С оффтопа l2tp работает. В чем может быть проблема?
<barney_stinson> |rapidsp|: ты наверное не слышал про swapoff
<sharikoff> потом разсметишь
<|rapidsp|> barney_stinson: наверно
<|rapidsp|> sima: запросто
<sharikoff> Encoder: логи
<sima> Чьто запросто?
<sima> не запустится запросто?
<|rapidsp|> не загрузится
<sima> фак
<|rapidsp|> sima: а чем он тебе помешал?
<sima> Да у меня винт на 500гб
<|rapidsp|> и?
<sima> и раздел на 60 и 440гб
<Shodai> Всем привет. Где можно взять образ ubuntu.10.10, в котором при загрузки без установки, будут сохраняться все настройки, данные?
<sima> и вот на том который 440 - 420 место под винт
<Bezoomie> 60гб свопа это круто
<sima> и 20 под свап
<Encoder> sharikoff:  а каких логов будет достаточно для разбора полетов?
<sharikoff> ppp.log
<sharikoff> messages
<|rapidsp|> ну 20 это канечн сурово
<Bezoomie> Прикинь у тя 20 гб оперативы
<sima> И дело в том что у меня ничего не копируется на етот раздел 420гб
<rickdelscorzo> всем привет
<sima> у меня ещё и 4гб оперативки :)
<Encoder> sharikoff: спасибо скоро вернусь
<sima> Мне место девать некуда
<sharikoff> sima: =)) полвинта надо было
<sima> вот и даю 60 системе
<|rapidsp|> sima: тут какойто swapoff упоминали... тебе наверн туда
<sima> и 20 свопу
<Bezoomie> Sima Ns kexibq yf ctujlyz
<Bezoomie> sima:  Ты лучший на сегодня ))))))))))))00
<sima> Bezoomie: Ага
<|rapidsp|> а 20 гиг наверн сам ручками нарезал? :)
<sima> Bezoomie: Непонял
<rickdelscorzo> подключил тв к компу через nvidia-settings в режиме twinview. Вопрос - можно ли сделать так, чтобы все окна открывались только на мониторе,а не на тв?
<sima> |rapidsp|: при установке в текстовом режиме
<Bezoomie> sima:  переставь Линукс и сделаи меньше
<sima> Bezoomie: Не хочу.
<|rapidsp|> !swapoff
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='swapoff'
<sima> У меня мало того что он через раз ставится,я уже настроил всё
<Bezoomie> sima: Тогда  используй 20 гб оперативы , у тя мега комп
<sima> Bezoomie: к чему это?Я спросил как удалить свап,а не зачем тебе 20гб оперативы,и т.д.
<sima> я прекрасно знаю что такое свап.
<sima> И спрашиваю как его удалить
<sima> или пересоздать.
<Shodai> поставил grub4dos на винт, сунул исо образ убунту, все запускается, все отлично. Но как сделать, чтобы после запуска в режиме live, настройки сохранялись? Я видел что где-то есть такая штука, ток забыл где =(
<Bezoomie> как ты его пересоздаш? если через Диск , не уверен
<|rapidsp|> sima: man swapoff
<|rapidsp|> авось поможет
<sima> спасибо
<sima> лучше в гугл
<sima> Error creating partition: helper exited with exit code 1: In part_add_partition: device_file=/dev/sda, start=60000566272, size=420107781120, type=0x07
<sima> Entering MS-DOS parser (offset=0, size=500107862016)
<sima> MSDOS_MAGIC found
<sima> looking at part 0 (offset 1048576, size 59998470144, type 0x83)
<sima> new part entry
<sima> looking at part 1 (offset 60000566272, size 440106222592, type 0x05)
<sima> Entering MS-DOS extended parser (offset=60000566272, size=440106222592)
<sima> readfrom = 60000566272
<sima> MSDOS_MAGIC found
<sima> Exiting MS-DOS extended parser
<sima> looking at part 2 (offset 0, size 0, type 0x00)
<sima> new part entry
<sima> looking at part 3 (offset 0, size 0, type 0x00)
<sima> new part entry
<Bezoomie> Спам бот
<sima> Что это?)
<sima> Нее
<sima> я не спам
<sima> это при создании раздела
<Bezoomie> Ты Смап
<Bezoomie> )))
<sima> смап?0_о
<sima> нее
<sima> я не смап
<Bezoomie> ))))
<andy2|out> за это обычно кикают.. или правила изменились?
<andy2|out> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<sima> http://dumpz.org/25447/
<|rapidsp|> поздно :)
<Encoder> sharikoff: файла ppp.log нет, накопал в /var/log файл messages.log
<Encoder> кусок лога как правильно вставить?
<User137[web]> Здраствуйте =)
<andy2|out> User137[web]: q
<artus> sharikoff: q
<User137[web]> подскажите пожалуйста как поставить убунти, не удаляя старых данных
<User137[web]> виндовс нужно удалить  но медиа файлы оставить
<Shodai> artus qq
<sharikoff> artus: q
<Shodai> artus: помогай)
<XuMuK> artus: ку)
<XuMuK> User137[web]: винт как разбит?
<sharikoff> Encoder: давай я тя научу
<User137[web]> c d NTFS
<Encoder> sharikoff: давай)
<sharikoff> берешь открываешь 2 консоли
<artus> XuMuK: re
<sharikoff> в одной пишешь tail -f /var/log/messages.log
<Encoder> текст 7 строк, просто сюда в окно как вставить правильно чз какой то ресурс или прям в окошко
<sharikoff> Encoder: pastebin.com
<sharikoff> Encoder: а в другой соединяешься
<Shodai> artus: зайди в скайп
<andreymal> а всё-таки у кого super mario bros. запускается?
<sharikoff> и када сбой смотришь первую косоль
<artus> sharikoff: ща
<sharikoff> надо кусочек лога когда сбой
<artus> Shodai: щы
<Encoder> sharikoff: http://pastebin.com/V1JbFB3W
<Bezoomie> XuMuK:  ну что зачитал мануал о Спаис Голде?
<sharikoff> Encoder: а после эксита что?
<sharikoff> конец лога?
<andreymal> ?
<XuMuK> да, сдецл
<Bezoomie> XuMuK:  пробуй
<Bezoomie> XuMuK:  Улет полный
<XuMuK> да не, я смеси никада не курил и не буду
<Encoder> sharikoff: там уже совсем несвязанное с сетью что то
<sharikoff> Encoder: ну по этому логу ниче не видно
<sharikoff> мб бабки кончились?
<Encoder> смысл в том что все работало, на двух машинах. Конфиг провайдера. А вчера перестало. Системы не обновлял
<Encoder> я ща с этого провода на оффтопе
<sharikoff> Encoder: ищи лог  ppp или настрой сислог чтоб лог писался
<sharikoff> иначе багу не найти
<Encoder> sharikoff: лога ppp нет, а как настроить syslog я  даж не знаю, в бунте инета нет.
<sharikoff> инет не надо
<sharikoff> надо сислог натроить
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> ща
<Encoder> sharikoff:  инет чтобы читать и вникать)
<sharikoff> Например, посмотрите, как выглядит запись для сбора информации о
<sharikoff>    действиях ppp:
<sharikoff>         !ppp
<sharikoff>         *.* /var/log/ppp.log
<ubuntuhelp> Как настроить dial-up см. на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto . Если KDE приложения не могут подключиться через dial-up, то попробуйте отключить/удалить KNetworkManager.
<sharikoff> Encoder: http://www.opennet.ru/base/sys/syslog_howto.txt.html
<Encoder> спасибо почитаю, щас что-нибудь накопаю
<Raid> привет всем
<Raid> подскажите пожалуста, есть ли под линукс программа для поиска и автозаполнения с сети тегов к mp3?
<Bezoomie> Raid: например?
<_Xion_> оО такую же хочу чтоп автоматом теги проставляла)
<Raid> да вот прочитал, что под виндой есть куча программ для поиска в сети информации для автозаполнения тегов.
<Raid> подумал, что должно такое и под линукс быть
<Raid> значит, неправильно понял :(
<Bezoomie> Я не совсем понял что значит теги автоматом из сети
<_Xion_> Bezoomie, че тут непонятного?
<_Xion_> я вот все понял)
<|rapidsp|> тексты песен наверное :)
<_Xion_> \=
<Bezoomie> Чтоб композиция русскими отображалась?
<_Xion_> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ID3-%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%B3 вот читайте
<Bezoomie> и?
<_Xion_> Bezoomie, че до сих пор вопросы что за теги?
<_Xion_> \=
<Sasha_2014> При установке 10,10 пишет будто не может примонтироваться, что делать ?
<Raid> нет. есть файл с названием песни и артиста. Программа сама с базы заполняет стиль, название альбома, год выхода...
<Bezoomie> во ну и вчем проблема , Амарок переписывает если допилить его
<Raid> а если не амарок?
<Raid> да и допиливать тяжело...
<|rapidsp|> вообщето название+артист не всегда даст однозначное имя альбома :)
<_Xion_> EasyTag (возможно автоматическое заполенние тегов исходя из названия песни)
<_Xion_> mp3 файла т.е.
<Raid> Одной из важных функций MP3tag является автоматический поиск текста песен и изображений альбомов. Программа эмулирует музыкальный Audio CD, берет продолжительность песен в секундах и посылает закодированную информацию на сервер FreeDB, который возвращает п
<Raid> оля тэгов. MP3tag обрабатывает музыкальные файлы как в одиночном, так и пакетном режимах.
<Raid> типа такого
<jham> Bezoomie: так ты мне вчера про вывод mediaconverterа говорил?? :D
<Encoder> sharikoff: в системе rsyslog, настраивается непонятно как. Но это неглавное, в /var/log/syslog нашлось кое что поинтереснее http://pastebin.com/97PuymLg
<Bezoomie> jham:  поставил спасибо
<artus> Encoder: че сразу непонятно как ? в /etc/rsyslog.conf настраиваетцо
<Encoder> да я понял что там
<sharikoff> Encoder: у тя корбина?
<Encoder> не, у мня тупой екатеринбургский пров, входящий в группу Стрим
<sharikoff> Encoder: noauth в /etc/ppp/options
<sharikoff> есть?
<Encoder> в настройках xl2tp такое есть
<Encoder> в /etc/ppp/options.xl2tpd
<sharikoff> а просто в опшнс
<Encoder> пакет xl2tpd юзает этот файл
<Encoder> pppoptfile = /etc/ppp/options.xl2tpd
<Odigem1> Ку
<Odigem1> Мне нада джанго, как пакет звеца?
<sharikoff> Encoder: а ппп юзается как ты думаешь?
<Odigem1> Че никто не знает шойта?
<Encoder> sharikoff: дак просто в мануале от прова речи не идет о файлике ppp и до этого все работало. Пропало все резко и спонтано.
<sharikoff> Encoder: а маршруты пишутся у тя?
<Encoder> sharikoff: да
<Encoder> sudo route add -host l2tp.e66.ru gw *адрес вашего основоного шлюза*
<invision> народ как сделать нестандартное разрешение на телевизор 1080p. У меня максимум разрешение 1920...
<sharikoff> Проблема решилась прописыванием после поднятия ppp0 маршрутов до l2tp-сервера через шлюз сети.
<sharikoff> ат чо пишуть
<invision> ой
<invision> 1280х1024
<sharikoff> Encoder: ты через нетворкманагер делал?
<sharikoff> кильни его
<sharikoff> убей
<sharikoff> и запусти соединение руками
<Encoder> нет, локалку прописываал в /etc/network/interfaces, правил resolf.conf, затем ставил xl2tpd
<Encoder> Я вроде убрал его из автозагрузки
<Encoder> ща проверю, скоро вернусь
<sharikoff> ps ax|grep net
<User896[web]> Приветствую! Что-то я дико торможу: как поставить запуск команды в автозагрузку?
<artus> User896[web]: /etc/rc.local
<User896[web]> неа, не запускается. Пробовал
<artus> значит не правельно записывал
<sharikoff> полный пусть
<sharikoff> whereis бинарник
<User896[web]> не программа,а команда с правилами
<artus> это как ? подробности дава
<sharikoff> а команда кому командует
<artus> ато телепаты кончились
<User896[web]> ффмпегу
<sharikoff> а ффмпег это не пограмма?
<User896[web]> ну да, программа
<artus> а в #!/bin/sh обернуть не ?
<sharikoff> там вроде есть бин ш
<sharikoff> в рц локал
<User896[web]> Хочется более простого решения
<artus> а чем те не простое решение?
<sharikoff> мыши плакали кололись но продолжали жрать кактус
<artus> пишеш все в файлег, даеш права на запуск и стартуеш файлег
<sharikoff> я тока не пойму нафига при запуске ffmpeg
<User896[web]> Я пробовал в запускаемые приложения прописывать команду, но не фига((((
<User896[web]> чтобы я где-то на краю земли открыв браузер, видел то, что делает народ
<sharikoff> User896[web]: ну пожалуйся нам еще полчаса.. может силой мысли мы и допрем наконец что за команда
<artus> User896[web]: а vnc не?
<User896[web]> ffmpeg -f x11grab -r 1 -s wxga -i :0.0 -s 320x240 http://localhost:8011/x11.ffm
<artus> sharikoff: по ходу он рабоччий стол скринкастит
<artus> ток извращение это
<sharikoff> User896[web]: в кавычки
<barney_stinson> Google really needs to fix this. I mean I'm running their own browser yet it's not fully compatible with Gmail!
<sharikoff> ' '
<User896[web]> да, именно так. а внц один, а так я сразу всех смотреть смогу
<User896[web]> "ffmpeg -f x11grab -r 1 -s wxga -i :0.0 -s 320x240 http://localhost:8011/x11.ffm"
<sharikoff> нет
<artus> User896[web]: а ты щитаеш эзящным решением засунуть эту конструкцию в автозагрузку?
<sharikoff>  ' '
<sharikoff> причем походу еще и слип нужен
<artus> вобщем суй в sh и не извращайся )
<sharikoff> artus: в rc.local есть же вроде sh
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: вот как объяснить, что гугловый хром(хромиум)...гугловый...который сделан гуглом...не работает с гуглогирсами в линухе, в то время, как фф и прочие - работают?их собственный браузер несовместим с ними же
<artus> sharikoff: да есть .. ток наверно все же sudo -u user /home/zzz/bin/screen лутше вуглядит чем эта монструозная конструкцуия да еще и от рута запускающаяся )
<sharikoff> barney_stinson: линукс -ваще поделка =))
<sharikoff> для роутеров масимум
<sharikoff> =))
<Bezoomie> sharikoff:  не существует корбины!!!
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: ага ага.переходите на мак.знаем мы вас
<artus> barney_stinson: q
<sharikoff> Bezoomie: пофиг
<sharikoff> я ворую инет
<sharikoff> у того кто меня с зарплатой кинул
<sharikoff> месть!
<sharikoff> надо было еще и солярку поставить чтоб они еще пол года потрахались с моими конфигами
<Bezoomie> sharikoff:  Билайн, корбина , была Самым лучшим проваидером, пока билаин все не обосал
<sharikoff> Bezoomie: фиолетово
<sharikoff> artus: скрин то ваще рулит
<sharikoff> засовываешь его чтоб пускался при логине
<sharikoff> и туда суешь чо надо
<sharikoff> оно и работает
<sharikoff> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Fail!
<barney_stinson> artus: а как ты меня узнал?
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: и ты!!!!ты вот.вот ты вот.какойго.я прашиваю какого петровича.какого евгения петровича, я не побоюсь этих слов.какого твой транспорт не работает?
<Shodai> barney_stinson: а чем хромиум отличается от нормального хрома с офф сайта?
<barney_stinson> Shodai:  в хромиуме открывается википедия
<Shodai> омг :D
<Shodai> а в хроме нет да?
<barney_stinson> Shodai: ну раз ты не справился с тем, чтоыб в википедии посмотреть список разницы - наверное да
<Shodai> остроумно, да
<barney_stinson> Shodai: правдиво
<sharikoff> barney_stinson: http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/10/1209/h_1291911012_9b6db9dba9.png
<Shodai> а ссылочку можно?
<sharikoff> все гут
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: ты его научил самоликвидироваться с моего аккаунта?:)
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: а прикольный у тебя хайлайт.желтый:)я бы решил, что это вырвиглазно
<sharikoff> barney_stinson: в этом супер клиенте цвет хайлайта в ргб коде прописывается
<sharikoff> мине было фпадлу смотреть коды
<Bezoomie> крыша едет
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: суперкклиент?
<sharikoff> LimeChat
<barney_stinson> chat_highlight = yellow
<barney_stinson> chat_highlight_bg = magenta
<barney_stinson> вот в вичает:)просто и словами:)
<barney_stinson> ваш лайм чат из соу лайм
<UinstonS> вечер всем
<Bezoomie> Добрый
<UinstonS> Кто шарит в ob
<sharikoff> тока в fb и bb
<sharikoff> =)
<barney_stinson> а еще в ab и rbc
<UinstonS> как gtk поменять не вкурю никак, только тему рамок
<UinstonS> а сам цвет фона в окнах и т.п.
<UinstonS> цвет полосы прокрутки
<UinstonS> да ну и спросил...
<UinstonS> Хотел спросить как изменить оформление окон, полосы прокрутки и т.п.
<barney_stinson> а никто не знает красивую гтк тему и тему иконок в стиле андроид?
<UinstonS> sharikoff: именно цветовую схему
<sharikoff> UinstonS: там файл ресурсов должен быть
<sharikoff> там все это прописано
<sharikoff> тока опять же в ргб
<UinstonS> там это где?)
<barney_stinson> gtkrc
<barney_stinson> фаил
<barney_stinson> ищи в usr/themes
<sharikoff> а чо опенбокс это гтк?
<UinstonS> ну я не знал как это назвать )
<UinstonS> нет каталока гык.еруьуы
<UinstonS> нет каталока usr/themes
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: ты фичреквесты на транспорт принимаешь?
<sharikoff> в  /usr/share где то там лежит rc  файл
<sharikoff> barney_stinson: это че?
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: эт реквест починки оффлайн сообщений от меня другим
<sharikoff> а фик ее знает
<Odigem> У кого делюга?
<sharikoff> попробуй
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: ну вот реквестирую починку оффлайн сообщений от меня другим
<Bezoomie> Odigem:  что такое Делюга?
<Odigem> Deluge
<Bezoomie> Odigem:  что такое Deluge?
<Odigem> !deluge
<ubuntuhelp> Deluge — это BitTorrent клиент, созданный на Python и GTK+. Deluge в настоящее время доступен для POSIX-совместимых операционных систем. Программа использует библиотеку libtorrent.
<Bezoomie> а чем он лучше или хуже Ktorrenta&
<barney_stinson> "кто из нас не обронил слезинку, когда в конце фильма его маленький крассный глаз погас, а ему так и не удалось убить тех людей" (с) барни стинсон о фильме терминатор
<Odigem> Тем что удобный
<barney_stinson> Odigem: трансмиссии хватает для всего
<Odigem> Фу
<Bezoomie> А  Кtorrent не удобный ? O_o
<Odigem> Я привык к uTorrent делюга его точная копия.
<barney_stinson> Odigem: ну и что?трансмиссии для всего хватает в повседневной жизни
<Odigem> Жизни мб но не для качания торентов
<jham> rtorrent ftw
<barney_stinson> Odigem: ну ты просто не осилил простой интерфейс из кнопки старт.
<jham> долой bloatware
<Odigem> Мне такои интерфейс ненравицо
<Odigem> Ме нада и скорость настроить и сортировать, сареть шо качаеца. . .
<barney_stinson> Odigem: ну да.тебе бы посложнее.пофиг что не будешь пользоваться 90% интерфеса делюги, но главное ведь прист
<Bezoomie> А по моему это дело привычки,  я на Винде использовал Уторрент , а на Линуксе Больше всего пригледелся К торрент
<barney_stinson> утствие излишков.
<Odigem> Нет там излишков
<Odigem> Все самое нужное
<Bezoomie> Odigem:  Все самое нужное - это выставить путь сохранение фаила и нажать стьарт . ВСЁ
<barney_stinson> Odigem: нюню.нужное, чтоыб было.готов твою почку поставить, что ты не юзаешь ничего этого
<Odigem> Кто в джанге шарит?
<Odigem> При маей скорасти инета нада еще и ставить ограничения
<Bezoomie> barney_stinson: согласен со мной?
<Bezoomie> В каждом клиенте выставляется скорость
<barney_stinson> Bezoomie: че те надо от меня?
<barney_stinson> Odigem: аааа.то есть ты ограничения в трансмиссии не освоил?там даже кнопочка есть.и расписание
<Odigem> Кароче задрал
<HunOL> irc://irc.anonops.net #operationpayback
<Bezoomie> barney_stinson:  мне ничего.
<Odigem> Сказал же интерфейс ме твоей трансмисии ненравицо
<barney_stinson> HunOL: и че?
<barney_stinson> Odigem: честно скажи - ниасилил
<barney_stinson> спамеры, чтоб их
<Odigem> Че там осиливать?
<Odigem> 3 функции?
<barney_stinson> Odigem: вот именно что ничего сложного.но тыж не справился даже с огранничением скорости
<Odigem> Качать,некачать,выход?
<Odigem> Атвали
<barney_stinson> Odigem: не груби
<Odigem> Это не главное
<barney_stinson> ну тебе то эта функция главная.ты сам сказал
<Bezoomie> Odigem:  не обращай на него внимание, он глумится
<Odigem> Я те 10раз сказал ИНТЕРФЕЙС ТОТ ЖЛОБСКИЙ НЕНРАВИЦА
<Odigem> Он троль
<Bezoomie> ))))))))))))))))
<barney_stinson> Odigem: чем?тем что не перегружен излишками, которые ты не юзаешь?
<Odigem> Или бот
<barney_stinson> Odigem: а доказательства?пока тролль - ты.я тебя спрашиваю конкретно.ты отвечаешь общими фразами.
<Odigem> Тролебот
<Shodai> зачем спорить насчет торент клиента? Каждый выбирает то, что ему нравиться. мне вот лично тоже deluge нравиться...
<Odigem> Бототроль
<Bezoomie> Odigem:  спокоиствие
<barney_stinson> Odigem: так ты ничего не можешь сказать конкретно, кроме флуда?
<Odigem> Ты видимо да
<Bezoomie> Задай ему задачу Проити индефекацию по набору чисел
<barney_stinson> Odigem: ты про цифры 2.6 слышал?
<Odigem> Канеш нет
<barney_stinson> так от
<barney_stinson> @voice Odigem
<barney_stinson> за 2.6
<Odigem> Чее?
<Bezoomie> Жесть
<Odigem> Идиота кусок
<Bezoomie> )))) За оскорбление
<artus> barney_stinson: давно пора )
<barney_stinson> @kban Odigem 88400 2.2 на сутки
<barney_stinson> artus: дык он ещзе с ником мегидо троллил и матерился на канале:)
<artus> barney_stinson: пора бы на неделю) он рецедифист ) причем жесткий )
<Bezoomie> Провацировал )
<barney_stinson> artus: ну уже поздно:)завтра не передуммает - отправлю
<artus> ато и перманентно) до всеобщей амнистии)
<barney_stinson> @kban --user Odigem 88400 2.2 на сутки
<Odigem1> Че твориш чурко?
<Bezoomie> ))))
<barney_stinson> @kban --user Odigem1 884000 2.2 на сутки
<artus>  @kban --user Odigem1 проветрись
<barney_stinson> ltczn cenjr^)
<barney_stinson> десят суток:)
<Bezoomie> Odigem успокоися
<barney_stinson>  вследующий раз - сто.потом тыща.и счетчик не будет уменьшаться
<barney_stinson> artus: нервные дети:)такие они забавные, пока ведут себя прилично.а как начинают пошлить оскорблениями - скучные:)
<artus> )
<Bezoomie> barney_stinson:  а ты кстати в мою сторону грубо отреагировал
<barney_stinson> Bezoomie: вопрос что тебе надо - это грубо?:)ох тыж.ну ваше величиство а что вы хотели?:)))
<Bezoomie> Что тебе от меня надо
<barney_stinson> Bezoomie: мне от тебя - ничего
<Bezoomie> я всеголишь хотел услышать потверждения того что написал
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: ты кстати видел рхелы десктопные выложили.а не только сервера
<Bezoomie> barney_stinson:  лан проехали , тема закрыта
<barney_stinson> Bezoomie: ну так.в гуглоответах ищи подтверждение:)я то откуда знаю, что для тебя хорошее интерфесо:)
<Bezoomie> я про интерфейс не говорил
<Bezoomie> я про использование фунций
<Bezoomie> функций
<barney_stinson>  +Bezoomie | Odigem:  Все самое нужное - это выставить путь сохранение фаила и нажать стьарт . ВСЁ
<barney_stinson> artus: это он не про интерфес торрент клиента?
<Bezoomie> с моей стороны нет
<Bezoomie> а он говорил да
<Bezoomie> про интерфейс
<barney_stinson> artus: кстааааатиии.а где мои полтора гига?
<artus> barney_stinson: не сегодня ) потом ) я те итак наколдовал)
<artus> barney_stinson: кстати ) у меня вичат бибиикает)
<artus> на хайлайты и приваты 0
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, там это легко прикрутить
<barney_stinson> artus: о как
<barney_stinson> inkvizitor68sl: artus: [Green]: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=128352 http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=128351
<barney_stinson>  и другим передайте
<artus> inkvizitor68sl: ты трей таки приврутил?
<inkvizitor68sl> вижу
<barney_stinson> inkvizitor68sl: будем соблюдать твои парламентские процедуры и дальше
<inkvizitor68sl> нет
<barney_stinson> artus: а нафига бибикать?у мну когда видео идет - посторонние звуки могу отказаться очень громкими и пугающими
<artus> barney_stinson: ну оно у меня скорее тататадам )
<artus> мелодично так )
<barney_stinson> artus: тататадам^_^
<barney_stinson> artus: мне нотифисенда хватает для хайлайта.тем более, что на лекции в вузе придется помнить о том, что надо мутить звук.иначе чтото подозрительное будет:)
<inkvizitor68sl> бгыгы
<inkvizitor68sl> barney_stinson, +1
<himik> кто-нибудь может подсказать толковую инструкцию по установке и настройке zoneminder в 10.04?
<barney_stinson> himik: я.универсальную.
<himik> barney_stinson: это еще лучше
<barney_stinson> himik: называется гугл
<Bezoomie> мда
<himik> barney_stinson: ты сам zm хоть раз ставил?
<Bezoomie> himik:  http://www.ab-log.ru/smart-house/video_camera_security читай
<himik> barney_stinson: ладно, проехали
<barney_stinson> himik: не.иначе бы дал ссыль на более подробнй ман.а ты у гугла то спрашивал?на убунтуфорумс например
<barney_stinson> аааа
<barney_stinson> himik: я помню где я видел ман на это дело
<sharikoff> http://www.tenniswood.co.uk/technology/review-hp-microserver-for-windows-home-server/
<barney_stinson> himik: в линукс формате была статья
<sharikoff> за это я вам фсьо прощу
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: мммм.вкусная жалезка:)я за такую даж артуса продам:)
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: если конечно можно и без WHS обойтись на ней:)
<himik> Bezoomie: благодарю
<Bezoomie> himik:  не за что
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: о да цена то у него всего 13 тыр
<sharikoff> за 7 отдают
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: ну я про цены в магазах.первая попавшаяся - 13тыр
<Bezoomie> Так лучше Extrayz  купить
<Bezoomie> он на линуксе
<barney_stinson> Bezoomie: а поставить на пролиант линукс тебе религия запретит?
<Bezoomie> barney_stinson:  не сложно , не спорю , зачем такое покупать и что то ставить , когда есть готовое
<barney_stinson> Bezoomie: затем, что свой сервер надо знать с нуля.а не юзать настроенный кем то чтото
<Bezoomie> http://xtreamer.net/etrayz/overview.aspx вот смотри
<barney_stinson> Bezoomie: обзор в виде видео на ютюбе?они идут лесом
<Bezoomie> да блин читаи характеристику и что может , видео просто на главной странице
<markmx> итакс, убунту 10.10 поставил beep ... так вот не бипкает чота она =)
<barney_stinson> Bezoomie: вот я должен выбирать какой ты имеешь ввиду?или они только один производят?ссыль прямую не мог дать?
<Bezoomie> ОМГ
<Bezoomie> ща
<barney_stinson> Bezoomie: два харда - мало по нынешним временам
<barney_stinson> Bezoomie: я его даж другу посоветовать не могу.потому что у того в компе три 2хтерабайтника и ему надо еще впихать кудато парочку
<Bezoomie> barney_stinson:  внем стоит 4тр и плюс допом впихивается
<barney_stinson> Bezoomie: а в hp можно впихать 4 таких.твой просто маленький.тем и примечателен.
<markmx> ээээ... мне гитару настроить надо, новый год же скоро карпаратиф, а бип не фурынкает... =)
<Bezoomie> http://shop.xtreamer.net/products/eTRAYz-%252d-Personal-NAS-(OUT-OF-STOCK!).html понял , тебя , вот на всякий случай
<barney_stinson> Bezoomie: не.hp все таки вкуснее.мож и дороже, но вкуснее
<Bezoomie> у меня вообще стоит xtreamer  и мне пока хватает, ФТП, и всякие р2р upn полно всего хватает
<barney_stinson> у меня дома маломощный системничек в качестве хом сервера и маминог окомпа по совместительству пашет.я его на пассивном собирал, так что он бесшумен
<Bezoomie> ))) Вот это норм, ммедиацентр установлен?
<barney_stinson> Bezoomie: тип того.
<Bezoomie> Ток одно управление с компа или с сервера , а у меня с пульта
<Bezoomie> всего 4500 р и все компы превращаются в локалку и шаришь их через коробку с пульта
<barney_stinson> Bezoomie: ссш - волшебная весч.тем более,что к дивиди плееру по юсб врублено и дивидюк может читать фильмы и сам ими управлять по пульту
<Bezoomie> и все это делает Линукс )))
<barney_stinson> Bezoomie: там небольшая квартирка.мать живет.я ее навещаю с ноутом.нафиг туда серверок отдельный?
<Bezoomie> так внем тоже дивидюк поключается
<barney_stinson> тем более, что там инета то на мегабит
<Bezoomie> Аааа
<Bezoomie> Ну лан тогда прощаю ))))
<Bezoomie> Живи )))
<Bezoomie> Просто над НР голову Ломать а Трейзе все готово и таже консоль есть если поправить что то надо
<barney_stinson> Bezoomie: а что там ломать?я бы и на трейзе снес дефолт и поставил бы то, что надо мне и так, как надо мне.я считаю, что свой комп надо знать с нуля
<barney_stinson> artus: так может полтора гига откатаем?
<artus> ненене))) потом ) ты еще эти не забил)
<barney_stinson> artus: тогда ты в ссылке по заявке шарикова отпишись.надо хотябы половину опов опросить, прежде чем примем решение
<Bezoomie> так дешевле купить его снести все и поставить )))
<barney_stinson> Bezoomie: ну и что?а потом купить второй, чтобы увеличить количество хардов?
<Bezoomie> зачем? он внутрь хард впихивает еще допом
<Bezoomie> плюс внешка
<Bezoomie> по юсб
<barney_stinson> Bezoomie: внутри всего два.а по юсб лепить терабайтники - будет монструозо.проще уж нр поставить
<Bezoomie> ну хз тебе виднее , я так как вариант , его рассуждаю , ток горазд дешевле
<barney_stinson> Bezoomie: в два раза.и в два раза слабее и меньше.ну и че?если нравится сразу взять компактный готовый нр
<Bezoomie> Одобряю твои выбор !!! Просто нужно было услышать рассуждение
<kipa> 1
<barney_stinson> kipa: 2
<artus> 3
<markmx> 4
<barney_stinson> artus: ты в чьей заявке отписался?
<artus> sharikoff: непомню )
<barney_stinson> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=128351.0
<barney_stinson> artus: вот тут надо.ты в чужой заявке отписался
<artus> да ты меня сбил)
<barney_stinson> artus: нюню:)а прочесть название темы ты не смог?:)
<barney_stinson> artus: ты старую запись то поредактируй сообразно тому, кому написал ее
<artus> я ее удалил)
<barney_stinson> остался грин,аселер,райден и мва.основной состав хватит
<barney_stinson> еще два голоса и будем за
<poncha|laptop> пинганите меня кто-то пожалуйста? только не больно)
<Bezoomie> даваите я отпишусь
<barney_stinson> @voice poncha|laptop
<barney_stinson> poncha|laptop: так не больно?:)
<barney_stinson> @devoice poncha|laptop
<markmx> джонни кейдж все равно рулит
<markmx> помогите с бипом
<markmx> хочу послушать 440 герц =)
<andy2|out> poncha|laptop: ip дай
<andy2|out> запингую
<markmx> я скачал новый пинг =) он ваще нещадно пингвинит =)
<barney_stinson> artus: а голос твой за?в старой?
<artus> ну ты нууудный)) ща )
<barney_stinson> artus: дык.а то мало ли кого примем изза того, что ыт не прочел заголовок темы:)
<artus> sharikoff: а астериск умееть звонить с мобилки?
<sharikoff> да
<artus> вот я тебя ка книть потом касательно этого вопроса поспрошаю )
<artus> как я понял он умеет вроде даже звонить через модем который e1550
<barney_stinson> artus: ну ты учти - некоторые тарифы мобильные для момедов не умеют звонить
<artus> а теперь расшифруй фразу )
<artus> про тарифы не умеющие звонить) ты мне моск сломал  )
<barney_stinson> artus: я про е1550
<kaljan> кто знает irc-чат для андроида ? )
<artus> а им не всеравно? онже тупо как терминал выступает.. если не залочен то проблем вроде не вижу
<barney_stinson> artus: просто некоторые тарифы звонки не обрабатывают(залочено опером на симке).например некоторые безлимитные в мегафоне
<artus> ну дык у меня нет мегафона и провы не настолько извращенные )
<barney_stinson> artus: ну я других не смотрел, но мало ли.опсосы любят арабство делать
<poncha|laptop> andy2|out я имел в виду ctcp ping ;)
<poncha|laptop> а лаг у меня знатный похоже )
<barney_stinson> poncha|laptop: а ты не мог поиметь ввиду, что экстрасенсы в отпуске:)и да мог написать слово пинг
<poncha|laptop> или это xchat-aqua такой глючный )
<barney_stinson> poncha|laptop: вичат ставь
<poncha|laptop> barney_stinson: ну я ж написал "пинг"аните )) weechat ?
<barney_stinson> poncha|laptop: бритва окама, чувак.когда мы слышим стук копыт мы думаем о коне, а не о зебре.когда мы слишим пинганите меня - мы думаем о хайлдайте,а  не о сстп
<poncha|laptop> =)
<poncha|laptop> пс вичат похоже не бежит на мбп (
<poncha|laptop> хотя..
<poncha|laptop> посмотрим чего у меня не хватает тут чтобы построить из сорсов... )
<barney_stinson> poncha|laptop: тут - это где?
<poncha|laptop> тут это на macbook pro
<barney_stinson> poncha|laptop: lime chat
<barney_stinson> ставь
<poncha|laptop> все тут не как у людей)
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: у тебя тут юнный падаван.наставь его на путь истинный
<sharikoff> ?
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: чуть выше беседа про макбук и про чьятик клиент на нем годный
<sharikoff>  colloguy
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: научи человека.а то я тут не силен
<sharikoff> limechat
<sharikoff> xchat
<sharikoff> на macupdate.com все найдешь
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: хчат он уже отказал как не годный
<sharikoff> =)
<poncha|laptop> xchat я вот поставил.. глючный он тут какой-то )
<sharikoff> ставь colloguy
<sharikoff> самое то
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: сказал тот, кто лаймчатом пользуется:))
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> ну лайм без скриптов
<poncha|laptop> =))
<sharikoff> полегче
<sharikoff> мне как то больше нравится
<Bezoomie> barney_stinson:  ты соображаешь в компах?
<barney_stinson> Bezoomie: нет.и никогда не спрашивай у меня про них:)
<poncha|laptop> ща скачаю оба а потом буду разбираться )
<Bezoomie> barney_stinson:  трудно помочь?
<barney_stinson> Bezoomie: и вообще комп - это тот, который процессор да?:)
<poncha|laptop> colloguy правда уже дважды обрывался
<barney_stinson> !ask | Bezoomie
<ubuntuhelp> Bezoomie: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<barney_stinson> Bezoomie: ну вот бот же говорит умные веши:)ну делайте как он советует
<artus> barney_stinson: коробочка такая .. с телевизором )
<Bezoomie> короче у меня есть пиджин, комп рабочий мне нужно настроить соединение , стоит хр
<barney_stinson> artus: а у меня плоская книжка с экранчиком - это что?
<artus> Bezoomie: а причем тут xp?
<Bezoomie> 1) узнать прокси и где его посмотреть IT отдел отпадает
<poncha|laptop> соединение чего с чем? чувааак, ты уже подключен! )
<hard> Всем привет!!!!
<Bezoomie> artus:  я на работе
<artus> и что?
<Bezoomie> poncha|laptop:  Пиджин это клиент, а клиенты не конектится почемуто
<Bezoomie> artus: если вам не трудно и вы вдруг знаете , помогите
<artus> потому что зарезаны ) овер ссш тунель тебе поможет)
<Bezoomie> requested CTCP VERSION from Bezoomie что это?
<poncha|laptop> Bezoomie, telnet irc.freenode.net 6667 - конектится? если нет то гоу к сисадмину
<poncha|laptop> это я версию твоего клиента посмотрел )
<barney_stinson> poncha|laptop: у него не чьятик.у нго асечка не конектится
<Bezoomie> poncha|laptop:  я с веб браузера
<poncha|laptop> [20:32]  -Bezoomie- VERSION qwebirc v0.90, copyright (C) 2008-2010 Chris Porter and the qwebirc project -- Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US) AppleWebKit/534.10 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/8.0.552.215 Safari/534.10
<poncha|laptop> а
<poncha|laptop> а по поводу аси - можно попробовать поменять логин порт на 80
<Bezoomie> Вот странно веб работает, а приложения нет
<Bezoomie> мне ася не нужна
<poncha|laptop> помоему логин.ася.ком должен слушать и там
<Bezoomie> Ася заблокирована
<Bezoomie> все причем порты
<artus> если заблокирована значет так надо )
<Bezoomie> так мне ася тут не нужна , мне нужен гугл талк ирк
<poncha|laptop> Bezoomie, веб - http traffic, он на порт 80 уходит (как правило) - в то время как другие протоколы используют другие tcp порты... у тебя возможно открыт только порт 80
<barney_stinson> edgbla:икиууувыаыаfdsfsd
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: у тебя тут юнный падаван.наставь его на путь истинный/quit
<Bezoomie> poncha|laptop:  странно у соседа работает маил агент а у меня нет.
<Bezoomie> как мне можно узнать свои прокси?
<poncha|laptop> sharikoff, есть на этой *ругается плохими словами* системе какой-то cli даунлоадер? (мне бы wget , но его вроде нет)
<edgbla> чего?
<Bezoomie> Решений нет?
<sharikoff> poncha|laptop: поставь макпортс
<sharikoff> и ставь вгеты и тд и тп
<sharikoff> ты не понял философии
<poncha|laptop> Bezoomie, "свои" - это те что настроены в системе или те которые надо настроить по замыслу сисадмина ? )
<sharikoff> =)
<Bezoomie> poncha|laptop:  системе )
<poncha|laptop> sharikoff, мне сложно понять философию стива джобса =)
<poncha|laptop> безумие, то что у тебя в браузере настроено - в настройках браузера... у тебя хром так что Options -> Under the Hood -> Change proxy settings
<sharikoff> причем здемь джобс
<Bezoomie> poncha|laptop:  Допустим у меня есть клиент Гугл Талк , в настроиках соединения нужно указать прокси, В настроиках браузера , там пусто
<artus> Bezoomie: значит прокси прознарный и тебе ничего не светит
<artus> *прозрачный
<Bezoomie> poncha|laptop:  Тоесть если я захожу в Своиства интернет , то там пусто. (
<poncha|laptop> sharikoff, ну потому что в продуктах его компании все как у Него а не как у людей )))
<sharikoff> короче так
<sharikoff> мне все нравится
<sharikoff> а на остальное мне фиолетово
<sharikoff> вот моя философия
<sharikoff> мне все нравится во  всех продуктах эпла. есть недостатки но они перекрываются достоинствами с лихвой
<sharikoff> я не хочу пилить три часа исходники или ставить с инета пакеты чтоб у меня нормально запело мп3
<sharikoff> я хочу включить и чтоб работало
<sharikoff> и оно работает
<poncha|laptop> больше всего меня бесит отсутствие на клаве кнопочек DELETE, PGUP, PGDN :)
<sharikoff> так как надо
<sharikoff> fn <-
<poncha|laptop> включить и чтоб работало можно не только mbp :)
<poncha|laptop> fn <- не везде работает
<sharikoff> везде
<sharikoff> fn <---
<poncha|laptop> а... оно ;не так; работает как expected :)
<poncha|laptop> это ^^to top^^ / to bottom
<poncha|laptop> а не постранично
<rickdelscorzo[we> здравствуйте, ай нид хелп
<poncha|laptop> а удалить букву под курсором как? :)
<sharikoff> где
<poncha|laptop> тьфу
<rickdelscorzo[we> что такое ICEauthority и почему он не хочет апдейтиться?)
<poncha|laptop> я влево-вправо а на бекспейс пробовал )
<poncha|laptop> сек
<sharikoff> =)
<poncha|laptop> о!
<poncha|laptop> так... ))) новые возможности!! ))
<sharikoff> зайди на сайт эпла
<sharikoff> в поддержку
<sharikoff> и ты удивишься
<sharikoff> возможностям и количеству хоткеев
<Bezoomie> значит никак не узнать , а через командную строку можно?
<sharikoff> Bezoomie: в чем проблема
<poncha|laptop> ну скажем вещь которая мне однозначно нравися это как работает тачпад
<Bezoomie> прокси надо узнать
<poncha|laptop> безумие, если настроек нет - то их нет совсем ,)
<sharikoff> Bezoomie: nmap?
<poncha|laptop> netstat
<sharikoff> telnet шлюз 3128
<sharikoff> telnet шлюз 8080
<artus> sharikoff: он сидит за прозрачным прокси с зарезаным всем .. и пытаетцо его обойти )
<Bezoomie> скорее netstat
<sharikoff> netstat это если на своем компе
<Bezoomie> ввел netstat Что то пробежало и пропало )
<sharikoff> это мозг убежал
<Bezoomie> У компа
<hard> кто-нибудь настраивал Last.fm на Rhythmbox'e????
<artus> Bezoomie: netstat > file.txt
<sharikoff> artus: нафиг нетстат то на своем компе
<sharikoff> он чо сам се прокси?
<Bezoomie> artus:  не помогло опять пропало окно
<artus> sharikoff: ну хочетцо ему ) пусть играется)
<artus> sharikoff: всеравно он фиг проксю обойдет)
<sharikoff> аа
<artus> Bezoomie: cat file.txt
<artus> sharikoff: не .. на работе )
<artus> у него только хттп, а он жибир хочет)
<sharikoff> meebo.com
<sharikoff> удачи
<sharikoff> =)
<Bezoomie> мибо закрыт )
<artus> гг
<artus> и прально)
<sharikoff> а анонимайзеры закрыты?
<artus> сли админ и мибо закрыл то точно не светит)
<Bezoomie>  о что нарыл Сервер: str-vm-gate01.tlh.local
<artus> а не проще ли договорится чтоб пропустил жабер?
<EGOIST> всем привет
<poncha|laptop> brb..
<EGOIST> у кого то бывало что розкладка сама менялась ни индикаторе вроде показывает рус а на самом деле то рус то енгленд
<Bezoomie> Убунту Форум
<hard> нет, не было
<artus> EGOIST: это у тя аплет шалит)
<EGOIST> как решыть проблему
<artus> на форум... там уже обчуждалось
<poncha|laptop> sharikoff: лаймчат не поддерживает скриптов настолько что в нем нет даже авторизации с никсервом? или я просто еще не нашел где? ))
<artus> в поиск вбивать ubuntu 10.04 аплет раскладки
<sharikoff> ты не нашел
<sharikoff> я ж авторизован
<Bezoomie> мож кто знает саит который покажет мой прокси ?
<poncha|laptop> ну так ручками и я могу )
<sharikoff> не ручками
<EGOIST> у меня 10.10
<Bezoomie> Поставь 10 , 04 и ищи рпоблемму )))
<Bezoomie> шутка
<sharikoff> poncha|laptop: http://itmages.ru/image/view/88648/fa9570b7
<poncha|laptop> уже нашел)
<poncha|laptop> реконнектинг )
<poncha|laptop> о
<poncha|laptop> теперь авторизован
<sharikoff> poncha|laptop: двоечник
<Bezoomie> sharikoff:  пароль тоже andrew ?
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> нет конечно
<sharikoff> =)
<poncha|laptop> шарикофф, я до скриншота нашел)
<Bezoomie> раз free значит andrew
<poncha|laptop> а может willy ? :)
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> умники
<Bezoomie> KillBill вот
<Bezoomie> ЧТо с прокси делать
<artus> Bezoomie: харе флудить
<Bezoomie> ок
<Bezoomie> всем пока
<Sergey_IT> Bezoomie, это вопросы к твоему сисадмину...
<Bezoomie> Sergey_IT:  Привет
<poncha|laptop> wow... limechat для мака - бесплатный, а для айпэд/айфонов - $4.99 ;)
<Bezoomie> Смотрите что нарыл хост str-cls-gate.tlh.local прокси это логин
<Bezoomie> порт указан 8080 , если поменять на 80  , сможет подключиться?
<poncha|laptop> не думаю
<poncha|laptop> если указали 8080 - значит он на нем "слушает"
<Bezoomie> нет это порт Гугла Талк
<poncha|laptop> TIAS :)
<Bezoomie> если жму подключить , то пишет " Невозможно проверить подлинность сервера"
<sima> Люди,как использовать штамп в фотошопе под вайном?)
<sima> Знаю что изварешенец,но нужно.
<Offoffoff> sima: никак. Поставить GIMP. Где АБСОЛЮТНО такой же штамп.
<sima> Гимп стоит
<Offoffoff> открывай
<sima> но не привычто в нём. :(
<Offoffoff> sima: Привыкай!
<Offoffoff> sima: возьми себя в руки же ж
<Offoffoff> sima: пора уже расти же ж
<sima> эх
<sima> жэ ж? :D
<sima> Украинец? ^_^
<Offoffoff> sima: #linuxua
<sima> Ты Украинец?
<sima> Вижу да,я тоже ^_^
<sima> И artus. :)
<Offoffoff> sima: А що тебе змусило так подумати?
<sima> Жэ ж :D
<sima> Чого ты переймаэшся?Я теж з Украiни :)
<poncha|laptop> досить! доколи ми будемо терпiти розмови iнозiмною мовою?? )))
<poncha|laptop> гг ) мой инет не вынес такого надругательства )
<User210[web]> Засунул ffmpeg -f x11grab -r 1 -s wxga -i :0.0 -s 320x240 http://localhost:8011/x11.ffm в файл, сделал исполняемым, прописал в автозагрузку. Делает 1 граб и останавливается. Как поправить: чтобы работал постоянно?
<artus> & добавь
<User210[web]> После? Получится?
<artus> проверь)
<User210[web]> artus, спасибо огромное за помощь.Сел на Убунту месяц назад, оч нравится, но после полжизни на винде очень тяжко.
<XuMuK> да уж
<grek3021> граждане
<grek3021> подскажите с чего начинать изучение линукса
<grek3021> там книги и тп...в этом роде
<elfaimer> поставить линух и ковырять его)
<grek3021> поставил ковыряю
<grek3021> но больше у гугле сижу...
<User548[web]> artus, не заработало. Как прописать правильно: ffmpeg -f x11grab -r 1 -s wxga -i :0.0 -s 320x240 http://localhost:8011/x11.ffm, чтобы работал постоянно?
<Offoffoff> grek3021: http://www.ubuntology.ru
<artus> наверно так 'ffmpeg -f x11grab -r 1 -s wxga  -i :0.0 -s 320x240 http://localhost:8011/x11.ffm ' &
<elfaimer> grek3021: это правильно, гугл и всяческие форумы лучше книг, по крайней мере, если нужно решить конкрутную проблему
<Offoffoff> grek3021: и для реальных навыков: http://www.ubuntologia.ru
<Offoffoff> Посмотри второе
<Offoffoff> и поймешь, что это лучше книги
<grek3021> ок спасиб
<XuMuK> grek3021: если подождешь 20 мин, я те дам ссыль на архивчег
<grek3021> я не тороплюсб)
<ozstr1ker> кукарача
<Offoffoff> ozstr1ker: это новая игра под Ubuntu Linux?
<ozstr1ker> Offoffof нет это новое общественное приветствие)
<Offoffoff> ozstr1ker: Йхохохоххоххохохоххоррррр
<User599[web]> artus, не получилось. Сделал один граб и все
<User599[web]> Если отдельно запускаю фалик с командой, то все зес пашет. А в автозагрузке не хочет
<ozstr1ker> как же так не все сканеры работают в убунту неужели разработчикам сложно прописать новые юсби чипсеты? какие перспективы xscane на оф сайте нету ничего обнадеживающего?
<artus> ozstr1ker: фот такая вселенская несправедливость... плакатцо разработчикам
<ozstr1ker> artus да надо висту ставить рядом
<ozstr1ker> artus писать им нужно конечно напишу намедни
<artus> ток сюда это писать больше не надо.. уже не делю постиш этот спич
<artus> ))
<ozstr1ker> я только вчера обзавелся сканером и меня все проигнорили с моими вопросами
<Offoffoff> ozstr1ker: пиши разрабам
<Offoffoff> ozstr1ker: проблема-то
<Offoffoff> ozstr1ker: если торопишься, допиши сам. и отправь в апстрим
<Offoffoff> ozstr1ker: отрази решение на своем блоге
<Offoffoff> ozstr1ker: и т.д.
<User599[web]> artus.... Спасай!!!
<artus> User599[web]: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-901612.html
<ozstr1ker> Offoffoff да им уже нисали насчет моего кэнона но похоже реакции никакой, типа покажите вывод и никаких конструктивных решений а сканеры старые не купишь в магазе.
<ozstr1ker> Offoffoff да наверное ты прав
<Offoffoff> ну если сам не будешь бороться за сканер - то ничего не получится.
<Sergey_IT> grek3021, сходи в книжный магазин, полистай книжки, может чего подберешь (если конечно есть возможность)
<Offoffoff> grek3021: закажи на азоне
<Offoffoff> grek3021: проблема-то
<grek3021> встречал такие книги в электронном виде
<grek3021> но ассортимент там не плохойпотому испугался)
<grek3021> ща вот думаю не помешало бы
<grek3021> нус в общем все самоучкой и теория не нужна по сутитак выходит?)
<artus> User599[web]: http://juick.com/yzh44yzh/644929
<Offoffoff> artus: вау... надо смотреть в сторону mkfifo кажись.
<Offoffoff> artus: а чтобы еще можно было и писать и транслировать live по сети?
<artus> Offoffoff: ну можно и транслировать
<Offoffoff> artus: а одновременно? Я так и не добился этого.
<XuMuK> grek3021: тут? надо ешё?
<grek3021> агась
<artus> Offoffoff: дык оно же пишет в файл а потом его уже транслирует
<XuMuK> grek3021: server.xumuka.net/linux.tar.bz2
<grek3021> спасиб)
<Offoffoff> artus: надо наоборот... трансляция, а потом запись.
<artus> Offoffoff: а разница?
<Offoffoff> чтобы трансляция сразу отображалась на большом экране
<Offoffoff> без задержек
<Offoffoff> без эха
<artus> блин ... ну стримь vlc'ой ... и грабь паралельно поток на запись... проблема то ... ток задержка минимальная но всеравно будет
<alexgluck> всем ку нужна помощь в dhcp3-server на ubuntu10.04 server при загрузке системы дшцп не поднимается
<alexgluck> всем ку нужна помощь в dhcp3-server на ubuntu10.04 server при загрузке системы дшцп сервер не поднимается в логе пишет что не указана подсеть для интерфейса
<artus> !ask | alexgluck
<ubuntuhelp> alexgluck: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<artus> и посему если полчат то это не значит что надо по сто раз повторять
<alexgluck> артус да не спите вы я то знаю
<alexgluck> просто в первый раз немного непонятно отправил
<artus> дык укажи подсеть
<alexgluck> где? в кофиге /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf я подсеть указал.
<artus> subnet кажись
<artus> показывай
<artus> и конфиг и /etc/network/interfaces
<Taurendil> alexgluck, а туда то зачем лезть) в interfaces можно все прописать, кроме dns
<artus> /etc/default/dhcp3-server тоже показывай
<hookah> artus: вот скажи мне, в рашке еще продаются сетевые разветвители ака хабы? ))
<artus> hookah: панятия не имею) я их ua )
<Taurendil> я не видел
<alexgluck> http://paste.org.ru/?nd6jnb
<artus> *из
<artus> hookah: а хаб то те зачем ? спаяй ) там делов то )
<alexgluck> http://paste.org.ru/?6cgj40
<hookah> незачем ) у меня есть ) нашел в шкафчике и сляпал себе сетко ))) вот и думаю, есть еще такое или нет )
<Taurendil> интерфейсес надо править
<alexgluck> как имено
<alexgluck> что там не так?
<Taurendil> а что хочешь сделать? я пропустил немного)
<alexgluck> при старте системы дшцп серв не поднимается
<alexgluck> хачу чтоб поднимался
<Taurendil> wlan0 br0 ??
<alexgluck> http://www.opennet.ru/base/modem/bluetooth_pan.txt.html здесь есть инфо что Для  того  чтобы  dhcp-сервер  слушал  на интерфейсе, интерфейс должен    существовать  в  момент  запуска  dhcpd
<alexgluck> wlan0 это вафля моя
<Taurendil> угу... щас подумаем
<alexgluck> она входит в мост
<alexgluck> у меня ощущение что дшцп серв стартует раньше создания моста так как после загрузки системы серв стартует нормально
<alexgluck> но вручную:(
<Taurendil> видимо да
<artus> гдето чей то я такое уже встречал
<artus> и советом было игратся с уровнями загрузки
<Taurendil> на форуме что-то было вроде
<alexgluck> можно ли как то запускк дшцп отложить до поднятия моста?
<matrix> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> matrix! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<alexgluck> на форуме искал честно не нашл
<matrix> ðåáÿòà ïîìîãèòå ïîæàëóéñòà,  óñòàíîâèë Ubuntu Server 10.10  íóæíî íà íåì ïîäíÿòü ïðîêñè squid
<ubuntuhelp> matrix! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<jahrhastafarri_> всем доброго времени суток. кто нибудь может помочь с парой вопросов по убунту 10.04 нетбук эдишн?
<matrix> íå ìîãó óñòàíîâèòü
<ubuntuhelp> matrix! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<jahrhastafarri_> правда не думаю что проблема специфична именно для этой сборки...
<artus> @kick matrix use utf8 !
<alexgluck> говори проблему
<hookah> artus: ты суров )
<jahrhastafarri_> в общем, "из коробки" стоял ИМ клиент empathy, в трее *хз как правильно называется если честно* была довольно милая иконка, сочеталась с основным стилем. но как-то случайно удалил ее, а после повторной установки иконка стандартная, зеленая
<artus> hookah: а что... ждать пока он весь чат загадит? )
<alexgluck> он пытался ютф настроить не получилось
<hookah> значит плохо пытался, ниасилил
<artus> пусть вичат юзаает )
<hookah> artus: он с ютф разобраться не смог а ты про вичат )_
<alexgluck> меня веб устраивает
<artus> а что там разбиратся .. что с одним что с вторым )
<alexgluck> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=66825.0 посмотри тут как сменить иконку
<hookah> artus: ты ниасиляторам это объясни ))
<Sergey_IT> artus, а он так вежливо вопросы задавал (
<hookah> Sergey_IT: ку. а у тебя распозналось? )))
<alexgluck> http://www.google.ru/search?q=%D1%81%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%8C+%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%BA%D1%83&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru#q=%D1%81%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%8C+%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%BA%D1%83&hl=ru&newwindow=1&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&prmd=iv&ei=h0MBTYfZIM2x8QPai9GbCA&start=20&sa=N&fp=b597f2c70a06b893
<Sergey_IT> hookah, да, в пиджине
<artus> Sergey_IT: незнаю что он там задавал .. но по ссылкам он явно не ходил
<hookah> может по-буржуйски читать не умеет
<alexgluck> можно ли как то запускк дшцп отложить до поднятия моста?
<artus> причем я так и не понял к чему  squid в настройке кодировки )
<alexgluck> О.о сквид кодировка
<alexgluck> ?
<alexgluck> ололо?
<artus> alexgluck: http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&lr=lang_ru&biw=1270&bih=751&tbs=lr:lang_1ru&&sa=X&ei=U0QBTeCUJIGAOqj70KYB&ved=0CCUQBSgA&q=ubuntu+runlevel&spell=1
<alexgluck> http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B6%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%8C+%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BF%D1%83%D1%81%D0%BA+%D0%B2+%D1%83%D0%B1%D1%83%D0%BD%D1%82%D1%83&lr=213
<alexgluck> сам не дурак :Р
<artus> только я так и не понял что ты по своему запросу хочеш найти )
<Nor8> Кто знает, как размер иконок увеличить в основном меню?
<artus> alexgluck: в качестве финта ушами можно стартовать ыдууз 60 ; /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start через rc.local
<alexgluck> нельзя пробовал:)
<artus> чей то низя ... почему ?
<alexgluck> хз
<artus> *sleep
<alexgluck> слип?
<alexgluck> я такой параметр не знаю:(
<artus> ыдууз 60 ; <---- sleep 60
<artus> очепятка )
<artus> ну чтоб запускался через минуту )
<alexgluck> ааа ок ща попробую спс
<artus> а мораль сей басни такова , что нужно праафельно формулировать вопрос для поисковой системы )
<alexgluck> как строчка должна выглядеть так? /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start через rc.local sleep 60
<artus> блин) очепятки )
<alexgluck> *как строчка должна выглядеть так? /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start sleep 60
<artus> sleep 60 ;  /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start
<artus> перед exit 0 в /etc/rc.local
<alexgluck> я в ребут
<artus> или так  sleep 60 &&  /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start
<Sergey_IT> artus, может сам кикнешься, а, за опечатки ? )
<artus> ну они вроде не такие и страшные )
<artus> в потемках просто не видно ничего )
<alexgluck> ураааа спс огромное
<artus> ^_^
<Sergey_IT> sleep - самая главная команда в линукс )
<alexgluck> мда я так hostapd, dhcpd,pon,iptables запускаю
<alexgluck> вот почему блин сразу нельзя заработать
<artus> оно то можно) ток ты ж ему не тревиальные задачи ставиш)
<alexgluck> разве?
<alexgluck> помоему совсем тривиальные
<artus> ну ты же пытаеся натравит дхцп на ифейс который еще не поднялся )
<Sergey_IT> в скрипте правильнее проверять подъем необходимых демонов, а слип - для ленивых )
<Sergey_IT> к которыми я отношусь )
<artus> можно в /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server вставить собственно слип ) тогда он будет подниматся сам по себе )
<alexgluck> а как можно сделать сервер точного времени?
<artus> без rc.local )
<alexgluck> разве?
<brestows> народ такое дело :( не с того не с сего Deluge перестал конектится к Deluged :( причем через какое то время подключается но потом падает deluged :( и так по кругу :(
<artus> alexgluck: ntpd
<alexgluck> ну поставил я нтпд
<alexgluck> дальше что и как?
<artus> я пользую sudo ntpdate -bs ntp.time.in.ua ) мне хватает)
<alexgluck> а то виндовые машины желательно по времени синхронизировать
<jahrhastafarri> Алекс, поползал по твоим ссылкам, инфа полезная, но ответа на свой вопрос не нашел... мне нужно изменить вот эту иконку: http://s57.radikal.ru/i155/1012/b0/642365c634ed.jpg
<alexgluck> я без иксов так што извиняй
<matrix> òåñò
<ubuntuhelp> matrix! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<jahrhastafarri> что ж, спасибо за помощь ) и еще, кстати, не знает никто из знатоков, можно ли убрать кнопки "закрыть", "свернуть" и "развернуть" в хромом, чтоб их вообще не было?)
<jahrhastafarri> в развернутом на весь экран виде
<matrix1986> тест
<ubuntuhelp> matrix1986, Fail!
<alexgluck> поздря макс
<artus> ))
<alexgluck> ахахаха я не магу он мучается как я пол года назад
<matrix1986> нужна помощь
<matrix1986> я в nixax новичок, установил ubuntu server 10.10, не могу установить squid - пишу команду sudo apt-get install squid  и ничего
<matrix1986> какие то квадратики появляются и все
<artus> squid3
<artus> sudo apt-get install squid3
<matrix1986> так тоже пробовал - не помогает
<artus> а еще есть такая волшебная команда как apt-cache search
<artus> и подробнее про квадратики волшебные можно? на itpaste.ru
<Sergey_IT> matrix, так может кодировка у тебя не та, а  язык русский установлен?
<matrix1986> да, при установке выбрал русский язык
<Sergey_IT> matrix, не знаю как в сервере, а на десктопе - setupcon
<matrix1986> сейчас попробую картинку вам прислать
<matrix1986> вот посмотрите http://s015.radikal.ru/i330/1012/bd/ea019122c0c6.jpg
<matrix1986> квадратики
<artus> а весь экран не влазит?
<artus> ))
<matrix1986> не видно будет
<ozstr1ker> )
<matrix1986> а что именно нужно ?
<artus> apt-cache search squid что говорит?:
<artus> судя по E: оно его в репах в упор не видит.. а репы подключены вообще? апдейт апгрейд делал?
<Sergey_IT>  matrix1986, зачем русский для сервера выбрал?
<matrix1986> apt-cache search squid  сделал - ничего
<artus> и да .. почему sudo aptitude install console-cyrillic не сделать
<alexgluck_> вопрос: Шлюз на убунте 2 компа на вин7 создание домашней группы идёт по ИПв6. в interfaces можно указать адрес ИПв4 вместе с ИПв6? дшцп серв умеет работать с ИПв6?
<Sergey_IT> console-cyrillic иногда барахлит, но это с десктопом
<alexgluck_> у меня на серве тоже русский проблем ноль
<Sergey_IT> alexgluck_, на 10.10?
<alexgluck_> ставил чтобы читать в конфигах и скриптах на русском коменты
<alexgluck_> на 10.04
<alexgluck_> я лтс выбрал
<alexgluck_> поддержку пока не покупал
<san4o> alexgluck_: а может все таки не стоит парится с ipv6 если нада домашнюю локалку на пару компов сделать ?
<Sergey_IT> alexgluck_, и правильно, а чел. ставит 10.10 зачем то (
<alexgluck_> не на пару устройств всего 20
<san4o> alexgluck_: )
<alexgluck_> жена дочь они не оч дружат с настройкой тсп\ип
<artus> alexgluck_: а зачем им всем ipv6 адреса то?
<alexgluck_> не всем тока букам жены и дочери и стационарникам
<alexgluck_> хачу пока 2 запустить потом 3 и так все которые нужны
<san4o> alexgluck_: 255 у четвертой степени моловато тебе адресов ? =)
<alexgluck_> нет
<alexgluck_> просто домашняя група в вин7 работает на ИПв6
<san4o> alexgluck_: dhcp установиш всем адреса будеш роздавать, ненада ниче и настраивать на остальных
<alexgluck_> дшцп поставил
<alexgluck_> ток мост на ИПв4 работает и переводить нехачу
<alexgluck_> смарты не могут на ИПв6 работать к примеру
<artus> alexgluck_:  radvd
<alexgluck_> что это?
<artus> аналог dhcp3-server для ipv6 вроде
<matrix1986> http://s002.radikal.ru/i199/1012/30/3b29e7306fd1.jpg
<alexgluck_> мне то 2 вида надо
<alexgluck_> и ИПв4 и ИПв6
<matrix1986> sudo aptitude install console0cyrillic
<artus> matrix1986: у тя репы не подключены
<matrix1986> что это такое ?
<artus> ясно ...
<matrix1986> как подключить ?
<alexgluck_> матрикс у тя на серве доступ в инет есть?
<matrix1986> нет, он не поключен
<artus> гг
<artus> оригинально
<alexgluck_> вот с этого и начинай
<matrix1986> его к инету надо подрубить ?
<artus> не ...
<artus> отключи и в шкаф спряч
<matrix1986> а что с cd он не может ?
<alexgluck_> желательно но не обезательно
<matrix1986> на св есть эти пакеты ?
<matrix1986> на cd
<artus> matrix1986: для того чтобы мог тебе надо как минимум dvd
<alexgluck_> делай sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<alexgluck_> артус с сд тоже может например ссш
<alexgluck_> ламп
<artus> ну это ssh
<alexgluck_> там много пакетов
<alexgluck_> и локализация там тоже есть
<artus> ламп только вроде с сервера
<alexgluck_> так у него сервер он же говорил
<artus> а смысл строить сервер со сквидом на машине не подключеной к инетц?
<Sergey_IT> matrix1986, а зачем тебе сервер?
<artus> *у
<alexgluck_> человек хочет ты ему не мешай
<alexgluck_> пусть делает
<alexgluck_> мож потом подключит
<artus> alexgluck_: да куда ж тут мешать то )
<matrix1986> мне нужно сделать прокси сервер
<alexgluck_> зачем?
<alexgluck_> матрикс задачу говори полнстью
<matrix1986> чрез него в инет будет выходить около 15 машин
<Sergey_IT> alexgluck_, судя по вопросам, с сервером ему не справиться
<alexgluck_> я такой же был
<artus> гг
<alexgluck_> тихо давайте поможем
<matrix1986> :)
<alexgluck_> так ставь видео камеру напротив серва ща взрывать будем
<alexgluck_>  ыыы
<matrix1986> ))
<alexgluck_> сначало надо настроить инет на серве
<artus> matrix1986: начни с http://ubuntologia.ru
<alexgluck_> ток не спеши
<artus> alexgluck_: ненене))) сначала надо понять что делать)
<alexgluck_> артус погоди ща мы разберёмся
<matrix1986> у меня там 2 сетевые карточки стоят
<alexgluck_> матрикс какой у тя инет?
<artus> зуб даю он апдейт апгрейд до сих пор не сделал)
<alexgluck_> супер
<matrix1986> одна будет в инет смотреть, другая в локалку
<alexgluck_> пусть сидит и не делает
<alexgluck_> понятно
<matrix1986> хватит вам прикалываться
<alexgluck_> да лан те
<Sergey_IT> alexgluck_, ему для начала надо бы 10.04 поставить
<artus> matrix1986: а опыт работы с линуксом как таковым был раньше?
<alexgluck_> инет какой у тя?
<alexgluck_> нет не был у него опыт
<artus> alexgluck_: ну если 2 то сетевых
<artus> явно по шнурку )
<alexgluck_> ахахаха
<alexgluck_> матрикс инет какой говори
<artus> alexgluck_: мееедленный))
<Sergey_IT> он в шкаф убирает сервер, как здесь предложили ))
<alexgluck_> модем, по эзернету, тунель?
<alexgluck_> вот блин лучше бы помогли
<matrix1986> инет 2,5 Мбит скорость
<artus> флопинет ) для этого ему сквид и нужен)
<artus> я ж говорил)))
<matrix1986> эзернет
<alexgluck_> хорошо ты вставляеш кабель и те сразу дают инет?
<matrix1986> нет, там авторизация
<alexgluck_> какая
<artus> ыы
<alexgluck_> расскажи как в винде это выглядит
<alexgluck_> артус цыц
<matrix1986> вообще сделал update upgrade  он в инет попытался полезьт
<alexgluck_> я ща описаюсь
<alexgluck_> хорошо какая авторизация для доступа в инет?
<artus> а может лутше всеж виртуалку помучать? разобратцо так сказать) или админа позвать)
<matrix1986> pppoe
<artus> полюбому логин пароль )
<artus> мдя
<alexgluck_> он сам админ артус блин я ж ща точно описаюсь
<artus> это грусно
<alexgluck_> нормально
<artus> alexgluck_: хде админ? )))
<artus> alexgluck_: ога ))) щас .. ты ему обясни как поднять pppoe при полном непонимании что делать)
<matrix1986> вообщем ему нужен прямой выход в инет
<alexgluck_> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B8_%D0%B2%D1%80%D1%83%D1%87%D0%BD%D1%83%D1%8E вот матрикс читай
<matrix1986> спасибо
<alexgluck_> артус блин всё пойду в туалет
<matrix1986> злые вы ))
<artus> matrix1986: да ниразу )
<alexgluck_> там занято :'(
<alexgluck_> матрикс вдогонку http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wifi_ap#настройка_общего_доступа
<artus> а вайфай то ему зачем ? так чтоб окончательно добить?
<Sergey_IT> да ему надо десктоп поставить и поиграться для начала, а потом сервер настраивать
<alexgluck_> ой ща на серве инет будет а раздать в сеть несможет
<alexgluck_> не он сможет главное верить
<artus> alexgluck_: эммм
<artus> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward # Включаем IP forward
<alexgluck_> там не вайфай а общий доступ
<artus> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth00 -j MASQUERADE
<artus> не проще ?
<artus> а если учитывать что у него сквид будет стоять ...
<artus> вот ему щас только кие то левые конструкции с iptables не хватало
<alexgluck_> кроме сквида есть и другие необходимые функции ссш и торент например
<artus> кие нафиг торенты в офисе?
<alexgluck_> обычные
<alexgluck_> сервер видел? на фотке у него дома стоит
<artus> угу.. ща он настроит ...
<artus> пусть сначала инет поднимет
<alexgluck_> там написано нормально
<artus> а мож это у него каморка такая )
<alexgluck_> ага с зановесочками
<artus> нааармально ))) акак же )) а че они echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward не сменили на добавить в /etc/sysctl.conf сразу?
<alexgluck_> упс
<alexgluck_> ща через пару часов зайдёт
<artus> + настраивать фаервол по кому то левому конфигу который так сказать первый попавшийся совсем как то не того ...
<alexgluck_> да ему хватит
<alexgluck_> завтра сделает
<artus> ему уже хватило )
<alexgluck_> пусть мучается через месяц на нас будет похож
<artus> alexgluck_: http://itpaste.ru/265045 параноя так параноя )
<alexgluck_> ток ему не пихай
<alexgluck_> ы ссш стандартный порт менять лучше
<artus> смысла никакого
<inkvizitor68sl> воистину
<inkvizitor68sl> firewall друг наш
<artus> ибо nmap щелкает на раз
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя от тупых искалок мб защитит
<inkvizitor68sl> совсем тупых )
<artus> это каких же? китайсев сонных чтоль?
<artus> ))
<alexgluck_> в китае таких нет
<alexgluck_> европа снг росия
<artus> я денихостом блочил.. 3 попытки и досвиданья  )
<inkvizitor68sl> ну это ды
<alexgluck_> кстати тут одна вафля мне мешает канал портит на впа2-пск сидит как его выкинуть с вафли?
<inkvizitor68sl> только как то ты много
<artus> можно конечно и iptables'ом организовать.. но как гритцо результат один и тот же )
<artus> alexgluck_: в смысле?
<alexgluck_> ну чтобы канал по вафле был свободен его надо перевести на первый например
<alexgluck_> 20 роутеров сбил 1 остался
<artus> эм.. зачем сбиваеш то?
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<alexgluck_> ну 11 канал себе чищу чтобы не засоряли эфир
<artus> или те 11ть каналов не хватает?
<alexgluck_> видео на 802.11г смотреть нормально чтобы
<artus> мдя
<alexgluck_> чтобы не засоряли надо 5-6 каналов свободных до и после
<artus> вот собирутцо как нить все кого ы выжил с частот ... подкараулять тя .. чтоб ты им не засорял эфир то )
<alexgluck_> пусть найдут недомерки
<alexgluck_> я ж культурно сначало попросил
<alexgluck_> 3 раза
<alexgluck_> а потом ломать начал
<artus> мдя
<Sergey_IT> alexgluck_, я бы электронным способом тебя вышиб )
<alexgluck_> они даже не подозревают что их скинули на 1 канал
<artus> лана.. всем снов
<alexgluck_> ты то разбираешся а они накупили длинков и сидят
<alexgluck_> бб
<Sergey_IT> присоединяюсь, спать пора )
<alexgluck_> и те бб
<a2tech> всем привет)
<alexgluck_> ку
<IchEsseDichAuf> чем считать теги ape из консоли?
<edgbla> люди, чем отредактировать музыку чтобы она в 2 раза медленнее играла?
#ubuntu-ru 2010-12-10
<sharikoff> куку
<inkvizitor68sl> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/google_chrome/109740/ гугл гениален ^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, ку
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, у вас там сколько счас?
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, моё чудо скоро проснётся уже?
<sharikoff> 10
<inkvizitor68sl> ух
<inkvizitor68sl> что то он припозднился сегодня)
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, задачки у него....
<sharikoff> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> да заставил починить все проблемы по отчету comodo
<inkvizitor68sl> в принципе не так много было (я горд, да))
<inkvizitor68sl> но такие заковыристые остались(
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, как апачу явно указать какой openssl юзать?
<sharikoff> фик ее знает..
<inkvizitor68sl> в системе же их 2
<inkvizitor68sl> один из коробки древний
<alvinnex> hello
<alvinnex> i have a question about connection through bluetooth
<alvinnex> i want to provide internet through Bluetooth from Nokia 3110c to laptop (HP 550) that is running latest Ubuntu, how can i do such a thing?
<Death-bot> Join all to #linux-help on RuSNET
<Death-bot> Join all to #linux-help on RuSNET
<Death-bot> Join all to #linux-fq on RuSNET
<User750[web]> Доброе утро, страна!!! )))
<User750[web]> Есть вопрос: в чем может быть причина невозможности x11brab через ffmpeg с полноэкранных приложений?
<User750[web]> АУ!)))
<sima> уа :)
<User750[web]> Есть вопрос: в чем может быть причина невозможности x11brab через ffmpeg с полноэкранных приложений?
<sima> хз :D
<User750[web]> А что делать????
<User750[web]> кроме хз)))
<sima> хз = не знаю :)
<User750[web]> Да ну?!)))
<sima> ага :(
<Bezoomie> Доброе Утро
<sima> Доброе
<nexusreglog> охайо
<sima> Расскажите мне про,есть ли в опенофисе что-то типо ВОРД-АРТ?
<sima> И как в нём серую рамку убрать?
<Bezoomie> Недавно лазил , что то типа есть
<sima> хмм
<Bezoomie> sima:  можешь дать скрин , про какую рамку имеешь виду
<sima> а где?)
<Bezoomie> sima: Ыы в Опенофисе
<sima> КЭП :D
 * p1gmale0n недоумевает, зачем он вообще открыл этот канал??))
<rapidsp> так вот кто открыл этот канал!
<sima> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/10/1210/h_1291961762_03c1c35922.png
<p1gmale0n> :D
<Bezoomie> sima:  я не вижу рамку , лист и текст
<sima> 0_о
<sima> Серенькая рамка
<sima> Чёрная - края документа
<sima> и рамка текстаъ
<Bezoomie> Этот канал открыл " @ubuntuhelp
<p1gmale0n> ну дык это рамки страницы..
<p1gmale0n> поля в 0 выстави, и не будет :D
<Bezoomie> sima:  'NJ UHFYBWS
<sima> мммм
<Bezoomie> Это границы
<sima> Ну и как их убрать то?)
<p1gmale0n> а зачем собвтсенно??
<sima> Увидел
<sima> Скоко панелей нужнл отодвинуть ппц
<Bezoomie> )))
<Bezoomie> зато расположить их под себя можно
<sima> фак
<sima> это каждому лиску менть штоли нужно?
<p1gmale0n> идем на местный рынок, и покупаем книжку "майкрасофт офис"
<p1gmale0n> изучаем, а потом работаем в ООо ))
<Bezoomie> к книжке Диск прилагается и обойдется он Вам в 4680 р
<p1gmale0n> какой диск?? не было у меня никакого диска!!
<nexusreglog> идем на торренты, качаем книжку fixed
<p1gmale0n> меня гдето обманули да?
<KeyMag> Всем привет. Есть тут люди которые сталкивались с hamachi?
<Bezoomie> Привет
<p1gmale0n> это ракеты такие да?? я не думаю ,что после столкновения с ними ктото может выжить))
<p1gmale0n> а по сабжу, я думал под линуху нету хамачи..
<KeyMag> :) hamachi есть
<KeyMag> и полностью работает
<nexusreglog> я сталкивался, и как-то оттолкнулся и мы двинулись по противоположным векторам
 * p1gmale0n ждет продолжения вопроса.. 
<KeyMag> вот только немогу  заставить работать обычную локалку и локалку hamachi
<p1gmale0n> man route
<KeyMag> обычная локалка видна когда отключен hamachi
<nexusreglog> запили их в сетевой мост может...
<p1gmale0n> проблема в том, что весь трафик у тебя заруливается в впн.. хотя нормальный впн это понимает и локалку не ложит))
<KeyMag> так тоесть надо прописать роуты
<p1gmale0n> в пм
<KeyMag> ок
<Asperka> Доброе утро, убунтоводы
<Bezoomie> Доброе
<p1gmale0n> у нас обед уже)
<Bezoomie> p1gmale0n:  к тебе не относиться
<Bezoomie> относится*
<v0lgruk> всем првиет
<Yuretsz> Кто-нибудь знает где хранятся настройки compiz?
<Bezoomie> Yuretsz:  Система вкладка
<Yuretsz> В частности мне нужно скопировать настройки оконных правил, чтобы на других компьютерах не гуй не тыкать
<Yuretsz> *всмысле не тыкать гуй
<Bezoomie> Yu тоесть тебе конфиги нужны?
<Yuretsz> ну конечно
<Bezoomie> Омг , почти с первого раза перевел твой вопрос
<Yuretsz> Гуй это хорошо, а vim всё-равно быстрее
<p1gmale0n> ~/.config/compiz/compizconfig/config
<v0lgruk> наверное в ~/.compiz/...
<v0lgruk> или ~/.config/compiz/...
<Yuretsz> Я там уже смотрел
<Yuretsz> Там нет настроек плагинов
<p1gmale0n> каких плагинов?
<Yuretsz> правила поведения окон
<p1gmale0n> я же говорю = ~/.config/compiz/compizconfig/  .. там хранятся все изменения относительно стандарта
<v0lgruk> А кто-нибудь знает, как сменить всю тему в окне логина убунты 10.* ? У меня получается только фоновый рисунок поменять =(
<Yuretsz> p1gmale0n:  Та нету там. Я забивал кучу настроек на окна хрома, а ничего там нет. ~/.config/compiz$ grep -Ri chrome ./
<AndreX> здрасте
<p1gmale0n> добрый
<ChelAxe> ку
<ChelAxe> скай
<ted_mosby> ох тыж.форум упал
<ted_mosby> фух.ложная тревога.поднялся
<Bezoomie> skai шифруется )))) ted_mosby
<Bezoomie> Я ВАС всех поздравляю!!!
<ted_mosby> я не шифруюсь:)я праздную выход 11 серии
<Bezoomie> Выход в апреле
<ted_mosby> у кого как - а у нас вот сегодня
<Bezoomie> ted_mosby:  как то у ВАС всё странно , другая цивилизация) О_о
<Bezoomie> альфа, сырая видимо
<ted_mosby> да не.полноценная серия:)и озвучка бодрая
<Bezoomie> Кто собрал то?*
<ted_mosby> дык по традиции.кураж бамбей:)
<Bezoomie> Много Багов?
<ted_mosby> не.отличный релиз:)веселая серия вышла:)
<Bezoomie> а где качал?
<ted_mosby> дык на торрентах:)гдеж еще свежие серии найти:)
<Bezoomie> Дану Бред кто то что то сделал с Убунтой 10 10 и назвал ее 11 04 , а вы под самовнушении и пользуетесь
<ted_mosby> Bezoomie: а кто говорит про убунту?
<ted_mosby> я говорю про серию.а не про убунту
<Bezoomie> дай ссылочку
<ted_mosby> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3176947
<Bezoomie> _)))))))))))))))))))))))
<Bezoomie> угар
<ted_mosby> 11 серия вышла:)
<Bezoomie> ))))
<Bezoomie> ОМг
<Bezoomie> я про релиз
<ted_mosby> Bezoomie: ну так релиз от кураж бамбея:)
<ted_mosby> там так и написано
<Bezoomie>  [2010 г., комедия, WEB-DLRip] Кураж-Бамбей
<Bezoomie> жесть
<AndreX> а у меня звук упал и не поднимается гад
<ted_mosby> AndreX: побрызгай на него водой
<ted_mosby> ubuntuhelp: tell AndreX about pm
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, please see my private message
<ted_mosby> Aceler:
<User040[web]> Hello world! При копипастинье из Хрома в Квип вставляецца абракадабр. Как починить?
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<User040[web]> Hello world! При копипастинье из Хрома в Квип вставляецца абракадабр. Как починить?
<User040[web]> Чо в Москве мор чтоле?
<SergeyIT> день
<olejka> Снежный... нас завалило =)
<Bezoomie> у нас дождь
<|rapidsp|> ага, завалило, а потом смыло
<ChelAxe> как узнать шлюз?
<ChelAxe> ип адресс
<ChelAxe> route -e или netstat -r
<micro-chipset> не кто не знает с чем могут быть связаны тормоза urban terror на 64 битной ос?
<allivg5> а кто либо знает почему юзеры могут не прописывая проксю ходить на запрещенные в ее конфиге домены?
<olejka> Как в freebsd добавить пользователя в группу? делаю через pw, добавляет, но после перезагрузки сбрасывает
<dao5> подскажите, плиз. Установил radiotray из репозитория, но он тормозил. Не добавлялись новые радио. Скачал исходники, установил, работает прекрасно, только вот при запуске требует каждый раз права администратора. Как это отключить?
<|rapidsp|> allivg5: если есть роутинг или нат, то прокси им не нужен :)
<allivg5> так ната нет и роутов -\
<|rapidsp|> ну значит обыкновенное чудо
<allivg5> угу -\
<|rapidsp|> можт у них 3g модемы :)
<allivg5> -)
<allivg5> просто в куче из >8 серваков сложно найти что либо..
<|rapidsp|> а ну вот с этого и надо начинать :)
<allivg5> это то понятно просто все как всегда нужно еще вчера.
<|rapidsp|> tracerote <запрещенный модем>
<|rapidsp|> *traceroute <запрещенный модем>
<allivg5> не показательно -)
<|rapidsp|> блин <запрещенный домен> ))
<allivg5> идет напрямую
<|rapidsp|> дык этот домен в той же подсети?
<allivg5> не
<allivg5> я просто не правильно сказал
<allivg5> идет через шлюз.
<allivg5> на шлюзе поднята сквида.
<|rapidsp|> ну и что что она поднята
<allivg5> сконфигурена верно
<|rapidsp|> ну если у меня не прописано пользовать прокси, то я хожу напрямую и поднятость сквиды на меня не повлияет никак
<allivg5> на ipfw траф с 80го порта не пущает..
<|rapidsp|> видимо tcp-пакеты другого мнения :)
<allivg5> разве что только так
<allivg5> или где то хитро проначено все же
<allivg5> чем можно помимо натд под фрей организовать натд?
<allivg5> тьху
<allivg5> нат
<|rapidsp|> я точно не помню, но такое возможно, при определенном порядке загрузки ipfw и ipnat...
<|rapidsp|> т.е. при определенных условиях нат может свистеть мимо файрвола
<allivg5> надо пошуршать..
<admin-skif-biz> Народ, а чего менеджер обновлений глючит? Жмешь установить обновления, а ему пофиг.Опять список с галочками..
<sharikoff> allivg5: за
<sharikoff>  за
<sharikoff> pf емае
<sharikoff> надо ядрышко пересобрать тока
<sharikoff> это с полчасика
<sharikoff> потом nat on $ext_if from 10.0.1.0/24 to any -> $ext_if
<sharikoff> и усе
<sharikoff> нат готов
<|rapidsp|> )
<SergeyIT> admin-skif-biz, в консоле apt-get update и смотри
<admin-skif-biz> не поможет, пока эта хрень с галочками стоит.
<admin-skif-biz> Не удалось открыть файл блокировки /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Отказано в доступе)
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, пффф
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, у еас это пара команд
<inkvizitor68sl> у нас
<SergeyIT> admin-skif-biz, так закрой эту хрень
<inkvizitor68sl> без пересборки ведра
<sharikoff> а у нас 1
<sharikoff> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> и пересборка ещё 20
<sharikoff> у нас то ядерный нат
<sharikoff> и пересборка 2
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> admin-skif-biz: кильни манагер
<sharikoff> и обновись с консоли
<sharikoff> xkill и пакажи на окошко
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, угу, а у нас он, блин, атомный
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: вот скажи мне сколькими способами можно организовать нат во фре
<inkvizitor68sl> 4мя
<sharikoff> и какие из них ядерные
<inkvizitor68sl> natd, ipfw
<admin-skif-biz> sharikoff, как? Окно закрыто. А как процесс называется, я не знаю
<sharikoff> ps ax  и на пасту
<sharikoff> мы щас найдем
<sharikoff> =)
<|rapidsp|> admin-skif-biz: бутнись :)
<olejka> а если мы найдем, то все наше =)
<SergeyIT> admin-skif-biz, или перегрузись )
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и ещё netgraph
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: вот natd как раз имхо не ядерный
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<sharikoff> а нетграф ваще не нат имхо
<admin-skif-biz> нее.. а без виндузятнрых замашек нельзя?
<|rapidsp|> admin-skif-biz: сказали же
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, ну задачу то натинга он выполнит
<sharikoff> admin-skif-biz: =)) это ты нам полчаса впрягал про окошко с галочками а терь про виндузятников говоришь?
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: но не ядром
<inkvizitor68sl> а я и не говорил, что нетграф - ведро
<inkvizitor68sl> ещё я умею nat сквидом, да  )
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее каг бэ нат
<sharikoff> с семерки вроде поддерживается конкретно кернел нат
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: =))
<Asperka> и почему так лениво работать?...
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем надо топать в универ
<SergeyIT> пятница
<|rapidsp|> а када нелиниво?
<inkvizitor68sl> а мне в ночь ещё сегодня пахать хД
<SergeyIT> по тропе народной в универ...
<Asperka> не лениво - когд начальство за спиной :)
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: я буду мысленно с тобой
<SergeyIT> рабская философия
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, ты дрыхнуть будешь большую часть этого времени
<sharikoff> у меня GMT+8
<admin-skif-biz> sharikoff, так это не я, это бубунта мне окошко с галочками глючными сунула
<inkvizitor68sl> ну
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, приду на работу - у тебя будет 2 ночи.
<sharikoff> ну я до 4 не сплю
<inkvizitor68sl> ы
<inkvizitor68sl> ну в общем большу. часть ты дрыхнуть будешь)
<inkvizitor68sl> с 8 вечера по нашему... и до...
<allivg5> ох е. ну я вкопался. наследие мне тут досталось...
<allivg5> конфиги писалиь под лсд в темную ночь..
<allivg5> походу на выходных придеться все пересносить.
<allivg5> тут все натом не ограничилось.
<|rapidsp|> пересносить?
<|rapidsp|> на пересносях :)
<allivg5> пересносить что бы пересконфигурить.
<allivg5> -Р
<sharikoff> allivg5: чо там не так?
 * sharikoff думает мож он конфиги писал....
<allivg5> тонкие конфиги фаера запороты.
<sharikoff> allivg5: это как?
<skai> Aceler:
<olejka> кто pfsense настраивал?
<allivg5> тут просто очень много хитрых самописных прог которые должны работать очень интересно с сетью
<skai> sharikoff: inkvizitor68sl
<inkvizitor68sl> а?
<sharikoff> olejka: ненадо он..
<skai> да вобщем то всем ку
<skai> :)
<olejka> sharikoff: что еще раз? =)
<sharikoff> olejka: поставь дистр который знаешь и на нем делай. быстрее будет и качественнее
<sharikoff> skai: q
<skai> так хорошо поспал:)
<olejka> sharikoff: Все что надо было на pfsense я настроил. кроме оного, мне надо сейчас повесить несколько внешних ip адресов... вроде делаю nat 1:1 а результата нет. не пойму где я баран )
<sharikoff> binat?
<olejka> sharikoff: да
<|rapidsp|> allivg5: поменяй у клиентов шлюз по умолчанию, пускай куданить внутрь сетки смотрят и всего делов :)
<allivg5> -)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ты с аселером и мва с грином не связываля?
<allivg5> сурово слишком -)
<skai> а.точно.он в вуз
<olejka> Интересно, как жить будем если ACTA примут?
<sharikoff> olejka: покажи pfctrl -sn
<skai> olejka: не примут.в рашке бы приняли.а в европе слишком щепитильны к правам человека.так что это вброс.тема закрыта
<olejka> sharikoff: кусок немаленький
<skai> !paste | olejka
<ubuntuhelp> olejka: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<olejka> sharikoff: http://dumpz.org/25477/
<_alex__> Привет всем
<_alex__> Народ, подскажите... После переустановки вин хр в качестве второй ос, и восстановления загрузчика груб, убунту перестала видеть сд ром и флэшку..
<tW1N> Здравствуйте всем)
<Kvad>   привет
<tW1N> как дела вообще?)
<Kvad> настроение уже предновогоднее )) какие могут быть дела
<tW1N> такая вот проблема с амароком не воспроизводит мп3 файлы(( что нужно доставить?
<tW1N> в эксаил все норм играет)
<tW1N> значит ни кто не знает((
<Bezoomie> tW1N:  у меня последняя версия Амарока , и воспроизводит все , даже фаилы читает м3u
<tW1N> хм
<tW1N> а что тогда у меня за херня то((
<|rapidsp|> он тебе кодеки ставить не предлагал?
<Bezoomie> tW1N:  причем в м3u набор фаилов
<admin-skif-biz> А я спаял датчик к левому пульту и теперь могу смотреть порно с дивана! LIRC рулит!
<|rapidsp|> блин как вы это делаете, у меня кубунту все сама делает и устанавливает, даже нечего у сообщества спросить... обидно блин...
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, коллега! Мне тоже нечего спросить ( - убунту, кстати )
<admin-skif-biz> а я бы спросил, но мне лень
<|rapidsp|> admin-skif-biz: ты таки перезагрузился? :)
<SergeyIT> admin-skif-biz, на диване?
<admin-skif-biz> |rapidsp|, неее.. а просто файл блокировки удалил
<|rapidsp|> не спортивно :)
<admin-skif-biz> кстати, почему то ругается на файл блокировки, которого нет
<|rapidsp|> создай
<admin-skif-biz> /var/lib/apt/lists/lock у кого-нибудь он там есть?
<|rapidsp|> свят свят
<admin-skif-biz> дада, наберите apt-get update без sudo
<admin-skif-biz> знаю, что не кошерно, но любопытно
<|rapidsp|> а почему ж не кошерно?
<|rapidsp|> просто не будет работать
<admin-skif-biz> нее.. вопрос в том, посчему она ругается на фал, которого быть не может
<admin-skif-biz> это баг?
<|rapidsp|> где ей отлуп дали там и ругается
<admin-skif-biz> Кстати, а вот еще хрень задолбавшая. Когда в Еволюшне жмешь ответить, он цитирует не все письмо, а только последнюю строку.
<admin-skif-biz> Приходиться сначала открывать пиьсмо, а потом из него жать ответить.
<admin-skif-biz> Это лечится?
<|rapidsp|> меня эволюшн тоже не любит
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ку всем
<[v-8]_jupiter> Кт ов amd процессорах розбирается
<[v-8]_jupiter> подскажите достойный аналог i7 -му
<[v-8]_jupiter> А то лазя в гугле так и не нашол достойного
<SergeyIT> admin-skif-biz, такого с ответами никогда не видел (
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, бугога
<inkvizitor68sl> извращенец
<admin-skif-biz> SergeyIT, а оно нечасто происходит. Только с длинными письмами как правило
<inkvizitor68sl> i7 6 ядерному аналогов у амд пока что нет
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, а так - http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=amd+6+%D1%8F%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%80 http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=amd+8+%D1%8F%D0%B4%D0%B5%D1%80
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: там я сравниваю не только по ядрам
<inkvizitor68sl> тебе ж для виртуалок?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Да
<inkvizitor68sl> тогда тупо по ядрам смотри)
<inkvizitor68sl> тем более, если KVM
<[v-8]_jupiter> kvm))
<inkvizitor68sl> ну можешь ещё на кеш присмотреться. но....
<[v-8]_jupiter> Да просто все время с инетл связан был , а теперь поглядел на цены думаю может попробовать amd
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, 6 и 8 ядерники есть смысл брать
<inkvizitor68sl> они пооборотистее всё же для виртуалок
<[v-8]_jupiter> ТА вот как amd c kvm виртуализацией?
<inkvizitor68sl> нормально
<inkvizitor68sl> amd-v же
<[v-8]_jupiter> Понял
<inkvizitor68sl> что то мне скучно
<inkvizitor68sl> и делать нечего
<SergeyIT> спать, не?
<[v-8]_jupiter> О тогда еще вопрос о raid 1 vs raid 5  . Насколько я понял raid 5 быстрей . Но если диск какойто вылетат он все диски в режим чтения ставит
<inkvizitor68sl> SergeyIT, на лекции сижу
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, не ставь raid 5
<[v-8]_jupiter> че?
<[v-8]_jupiter> ну у меня везде зеркало
<inkvizitor68sl> емкость raid5 из 3х HDD по 500 гб = 1 ТБ
<inkvizitor68sl> вывод сам сделаешь) ?
<|rapidsp|> [v-8]_jupiter: имхо смотря какой диск вылетит
<SergeyIT> inkvizitor68sl, задавай вопросы преподу )
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: а скорость то выше чтения
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, ага. а резервирование данных не 100%
<[v-8]_jupiter> Потому как если брать чтото с 6-и ядрами и 16 гиг то думаю производительность упрется в iowait
<inkvizitor68sl> дык
<inkvizitor68sl> SAS
<inkvizitor68sl> тебе на что?
<Gerain69> Всем доброго времени суток
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: нужно на sata
<Gerain69> Объясните плз где тут можно помощь получить?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, почцему) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> бедные) ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> а то
<inkvizitor68sl> у SATA concurency слабый
<inkvizitor68sl> больше 8 VDS даже не пытайся пхать
<inkvizitor68sl> либо сделай 2 RAID1 отдельных и на них ортдельно виртуалки храни
<|rapidsp|> Gerain69: гдето тут
<[v-8]_jupiter> я думал просто поставть несколько дисков не большой ескости и в lvm их
<[v-8]_jupiter> что бы производительность повысить
<inkvizitor68sl> ну тоже вариант
<inkvizitor68sl> но не в raid5
<Corsair> подскажите пожалуйста как изменить кодировку текстового файла?
<Gerain69> |rapidsp| =))
<inkvizitor68sl> Corsair, iconv
<inkvizitor68sl> или через mousepad легче
<|rapidsp|> !ask | Gerain69
<ubuntuhelp> Gerain69: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Corsair> inkvizitor68sl: спасибо
<Gerain69> Видео с веб камеры скайп не отображает, в чем дело?
<|rapidsp|> Gerain69: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=76683.msg576840 например....
<inkvizitor68sl> не, ну реально скучна
<inkvizitor68sl> давайте забаним кого нибудь
<Gerain69> Посмотрю ща, попробую, спасибо
<|rapidsp|> давайте! кто за?
<inkvizitor68sl> я
<|rapidsp|> единогласно :)
<olejka> inkvizitor68sl: а давайте засейвимся и жириновского в президенты
<inkvizitor68sl> да лана
<inkvizitor68sl> чего сейвиццо
<inkvizitor68sl> давайте меня в презиленты
<inkvizitor68sl> президенты
<olejka> inkvizitor68sl: хуже типа не будет?
<SergeyIT> мечтатели!
<vlad> вечера
 * SergeyIT 8.04 пора сносить, но лениво (
<inkvizitor68sl> olejka, ну хуже точно не будет)
<admin-skif-biz> ubuntuhelp, .... или всем пох!
<SergeyIT> inkvizitor68sl, чего завис... - есть кого банить )
<inkvizitor68sl> ы?
<inkvizitor68sl> j!
<inkvizitor68sl> о!
<inkvizitor68sl> @ovoice admin-skif-biz
<inkvizitor68sl> ^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice admin-skif-biz
<admin-skif-biz> хочу складной электроскутер изобрести
<SergeyIT> вроде осеннее обострение должно было пройти...
<|rapidsp|> сначала раскладной изобрети
<SergeyIT> еще один скучающий пришел )
<admin-skif-biz> а чего, мотор-колесо с контролером уже есть, аккумы от УПСа тоже. Осталось раму спланировать и сделать..
<admin-skif-biz> Опенсурсная жоповозка будет
<SergeyIT> аккумы эти не потянут
<admin-skif-biz> потянут. Народ ставит. 3-4 штуки и нормально
<|rapidsp|> траву по пятницам чтоле завозят?
<SergeyIT> это влияние лсд мониторов
<olejka> все я сдох
<Bezoomie> Тяпница
<skai> о.а чем скифбиз провинился?
 * admin-skif-biz Откинулся на спинку кресла!
<|rapidsp|> admin-skif-biz: это ж табуретка!!
<skai> admin-skif-biz: и за это тебя завойсили?
<admin-skif-biz> Не знаю. Неисповедимы пути модератора
<admin-skif-biz> Кстати, а на таблуретку с мотором линукс поставить имеет смысл?
<Bezoomie> admin-skif-biz:  а кто он?
<admin-skif-biz> Я понимаю, что смысла нет, но понты дороже!
<skai> кто знает что такое soulbringer?
<Bezoomie> skai: игра
<skai> Bezoomie: ну это то ладно.а ты играл?
<Bezoomie> skai:  на гуглил )))
<Bezoomie> Я сегодня нажруся с Убунтой
<skai> а кто играл?
<|rapidsp|> а зачем?
<skai> |rapidsp|: для души
 * skai afk
<admin-skif-biz> Bezoomie, главное, утром блевать в Винду иди..
<Bezoomie> ток нет винды дома
<SergeyIT> Bezoomie и набьете морду Виндоуз?
<admin-skif-biz> ага.. до синего экрана
<Galaxy2000> отшлёпайте её =)
<olejka> =))))
<|rapidsp|> пришел Galaxy2000 и все опошлил :)
<Bezoomie> У меня дома виндовз Отсутствует )))
<Galaxy2000> :D
<Bezoomie> Только у жены дома Мак и винда
<Bezoomie> Блевать поеду Туда
<olejka> Bezoomie: как представил, так вздрогнул
<olejka> бедная женщина...
<admin-skif-biz> Можно поближе инет-кафе найти
<admin-skif-biz> можно арендовать винду минут на пять.. Вам поблевать?
<olejka> кто в sip разбираетсяя
<olejka> как лучше астер в мир вывести?
<admin-skif-biz> воспитать, дать образование..
<admin-skif-biz> отмазать от армии
<admin-skif-biz> пристроить на непыльную раблоту
<olejka> admin-skif-biz: ну уж нет... чтоб как и ты на шее у мамки висел ?
<admin-skif-biz> у тебя есть другие варианты?
<olejka> подскажите железки умеющие работать с несколькими внешними ip
<Bezoomie> olejka:  она не бедная , у нас есть всё))))
<|rapidsp|> olejka: на любой ифейс можно повесить нескока ИП
<olejka> Дай команду для freebsd
<|rapidsp|> канал убунту
<Bezoomie> Ооо, а почему когда открываю Фаерфокс браузер , то он как то не полностью отображается сразу, то есть постоянно верхний левый угол , заполняется квадратом рабочего стола. ?
<|rapidsp|> Bezoomie: +1
<Bezoomie> напрягает если честно
<|rapidsp|> таки опера :)
<Bezoomie> |rapidsp|:  не понял
<|rapidsp|> смысле отказался от ФФ
<Bezoomie> как себя опера ведет?
<|rapidsp|> идеально
<Bezoomie> значит с пьяну поставлю оперу )))
<admin-skif-biz> И ИЕ!!!
<Galaxy2000> c gmail мозгует вроде как
<|rapidsp|> бррр
<Bezoomie> в Опу ие
<Galaxy2000> не ?
<Galaxy2000> опера
<Bezoomie> Galaxy2000:  что значит мозгует?
<Galaxy2000> мелкие глюки
<Bezoomie> Galaxy2000:  плохо у меня там почта
<Galaxy2000> больше спритного
<Galaxy2000> и всё станет зб
<Bezoomie> -ок
<Bezoomie> тада фф , оставлю на оперу не поиду
 * |rapidsp| опять решил дома реконк попробывать, авось допилили
<Bezoomie> |rapidsp|: что за реконк
<|rapidsp|> в кедах хромоподобный браузер
<Bezoomie> |rapidsp|:  Все вспомнил я его на Кубунте юзал
<Bezoomie> он мне как то не понравился
<|rapidsp|> сыроват он
<|rapidsp|> но пилят активно
<Bezoomie> скоро вообще его распилят, пилят не вту сторону
<admin-skif-biz> дада.. сегодня ФФ опять обновился
<Galaxy2000> сегодня и ядро обновилось
<|rapidsp|> вроде позавчера еще
<admin-skif-biz> во блин.. а у меня не обновлялось.
<SergeyIT> у меня только фф приехал
<dao5> ïîäñêàæèòå, ïîæàëóéñòà....
<dao5> óäàëèë â çàïóñêàåìûõ ïðèëîæåíèÿõ ñëó÷àéíî "óäàë¸ííûé ðàáî÷èé ñòîë". Õî÷ó äîáàâèòü: êàêàÿ ó íåãî ïðîãðàììà äëÿ çàïóñêà? Èëè êàê ýòî ìîæíî óçíàòü?
<ubuntuhelp> dao5! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<dao5> ïîäñêàæèòå, ïîæàëóéñòà....
<dao5> óäàëèë â çàïóñêàåìûõ ïðèëîæåíèÿõ ñëó÷àéíî "óäàë¸ííûé ðàáî÷èé ñòîë". Õî÷ó äîáàâèòü: êàêàÿ ó íåãî ïðîãðàììà äëÿ çàïóñêà? Èëè êàê ýòî ìîæíî óçíàòü?
<ubuntuhelp> dao5! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<aleksej> Spiek Russia?
<aleksej> Русские есть?
<san4o> spiek? spiek ))
<skai> what?
<aleksej> Русск
<aleksej> У мя беда нужна помошь!
<inkvizitor68sl> да все тут русские
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<aleksej> вобщем дело такое разрешение экрана не могу нужное установить
<inkvizitor68sl> какое?
<Bezoomie> aleksej:  через рут
<aleksej> Доброго времени суток я столкнулся с проблемой поставив дистрибьютив  Xubuntu. Вообщем беда в том что не могу поставить нужное разрешение экрана в диспетчере настроек стоит много режимов но нажимая на них экран моргает а разрешение не меняет
<aleksej> ься... Видеокарта Via/S3G Unichrome Pro IGP...  Что нужно сделать???
<inkvizitor68sl> бугога
<inkvizitor68sl> купить другую карту
<inkvizitor68sl> или поставить убунту, хотя бы
<san4o> aleksej: карточка очень старая ?
<aleksej> а серьезно
<Bezoomie> Ставь с терминала sudo ..... settings
<aleksej> 2007 года
<aleksej> у мя линукс первую неделю можно  пояснее
<Bezoomie> aleksej:  фирма Карты какая?
<aleksej> см выше
<Bezoomie> aleksej:  не могу
<aleksej> Via/S3G Unichrome Pro IGP.
<Bezoomie> а ты дрова качал к ней?
<inkvizitor68sl> да ничего он не качал
<inkvizitor68sl> aleksej, ставь убунту, потом поставь xubuntu-desktop На неё
<Bezoomie> Тогда Ставь Убунту
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя сомнительно, что via вообще заработает нормально
<aleksej> убунту не работает почему то экран в мазайке и виснет все
<aleksej> при запуске прям
<Bezoomie> У тя что за машина?
<aleksej> ноут RoverBook
<aleksej> староват уже
<Bezoomie> Предлогаю создать тему на Убунту Форум , ответят быстро
<aleksej> Я скачал какой то архив но там нет файла установочного а как прописывать куда че не знаю
<aleksej> на форуме сейчас веду переписку ни чего внятного не говорят:(
<Bezoomie> Форум там пояснят подробно
<SergeyIT> aleksej, поиск, к примеру http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=98828.0
<san4o> aleksej: на форуме есть посты, там рекомендуют качать и компилить вручную http://unichrome.sourceforge.net/ но с недельным опытом линукса не факт что осилиш
<SergeyIT> aleksej, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=90107.0
<aleksej> хорошо сейчас гляну
<aleksej> А пробовал ставить стандарт или экстра эффекты в "Параметры внешнего вида" -> визуальные эффекты, что пишет, типа низя? эт мне куда надо залезть и че кликнуть?
<SergeyIT> aleksej, короче - http://www.google.ru/search?q=Via%2FS3G+Unichrome+Pro&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<san4o> к сожалению не всегда можна просто кудато кликнуть =))
<numberto> не могу сделать update - говорит " W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<numberto> как поправить это ключ
<numberto> кто нить с такой проблемой уже встречался?
<aleksej> что последнее было?
<SergeyIT> где?
<SergeyIT> http://www.google.ru/search?q=Via%2FS3G+Unichrome+Pro&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<Galaxy2000> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/3g/109660/
<Galaxy2000> опсосы совсем обнаглели
<aleksej> Параметры внешнего вида" -> визуальные эффекты, что пишет, типа низя?
<aleksej> как попасть на параметры внешнего вида?
<numberto> мля кто нить помочь может?
<skai> @voice numberto
<Galaxy2000> погугли ужо ?
<inkvizitor68sl> numberto, вбей ЭТО в гугл
<inkvizitor68sl> и сходи по ПЕРВОЙ ссылке
<numberto> гуглил уже
<aleksej> а мне чего делать?
<numberto> может я ни то ищу
<SergeyIT> aleksej, почитай сначала (а визуальные эффекты не нужны)
<|rapidsp|> numberto: http://ubuntologia.ru/find-repository-key
<aleksej> что читать?
<aleksej> форум?
<SergeyIT> aleksej, я же тебе ссылку дал!
<aleksej> да да я читаю..
<aleksej> вот я не пойму в форуме допустим указывают путь  Ситема-Параметры-Экран а как туда пройти?
<numberto> |rapidsp|: спс -  но не помогла
<[v-8]_jupiter> Первая заповедь админа - не админь! Вторая - а если админишь - не винди!
<SergeyIT> aleksej, прочитаешь всё, и по ссылкам в форуме - не получится - ищи на англоязычных
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, первая заповедь - работает, не тродь
<inkvizitor68sl> не трожь
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<san4o> aleksej: можна еще таким путем пойти http://jack.kiev.ua/docs/slackbook/x-window-system.html
<[v-8]_jupiter> catнуть стакашку водки, lessнуть дыхание, и потом detachнуть закуску....слегко поmorphщиться, warpно улыбнуться и emergгнуть все по кругу
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<SergeyIT> aleksej, меню System / Preferences / Appereances ....
<san4o> SergeyIT: у него xforce
<SergeyIT> аааа, тогда ой (
<aleksej> какое меню??? у мя только приложения сверху а вних вкладки настройки инструменты и тд
<aleksej> как отключить иксы на ксубунту?
<san4o> aleksej: /etc/init.d/xdm stop вроде
<akkark> отключил видать
<san4o> ну иксы видимо потушились )
<|rapidsp|> черт
<aleksej> ладно а вот еще такой баг у мя частенько система виснет полностью... Кроме перезагрузки ничего не помогает такая беда до этого была с вистой до установки видеодрайвера как вы думаете сейчас тоже причина в этом?
<[v-8]_jupiter> aleksej: в логе что пишет?
<inkvizitor68sl> @ping
<ubuntuhelp> pong
<aleksej> в каком логе?
<|rapidsp|> та ни в каком
<|rapidsp|> 99 пудов - железо
<akkark> Перегревается шо-то
<aleksej> не не кулер даже не вкл
<akkark> вообще не включается?
<aleksej> включаеться когда нагреваеться а так тишина
<|rapidsp|> ну это можно просто датчики поставить
<Zerox|2> ïðèâåò âñåì
<ubuntuhelp> Zerox|2! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<aleksej> как датчики ставить?
<|rapidsp|> lm-sensors
<Zerox|2> ðàç ðàç
<ubuntuhelp> Zerox|2! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Zerox|2> раз раз
<Zerox|2> как связь
<akkark> работает
<Zerox|2> ок
<Zerox|2> вопрос такой
<Zerox|2> пришлось установить винду
<Zerox|2> поставил установку msdn оно пошло
<Zerox|2> пришло время перезагрузки, перезагрузил, чёрный экран
<Zerox|2> так неск-ко раз
<Zerox|2> форматнул этот раздел
<Zerox|2> теперь пустой раздел linux
<Zerox|2> только 3 папки осталось
<Zerox|2> что делать не знаю
<Zerox|2> помогите плз
<san4o> Zerox|2: смутное описание, я так и не догнал что за чем т устанавливал
<Zerox|2> так
<Zerox|2> у меня есть 3 раздела
<Zerox|2> линукс
<Zerox|2> своп
<Zerox|2> винда
<Zerox|2> винда не работала
<Zerox|2> установил заново
<Zerox|2> не установилось
<AlbertR|alt> а зачем в винде msdn ты еще vs туда накатил?
<Zerox|2> неск-ко раз устноавил
<Zerox|2> эээм...
<Zerox|2> неск-ко раз мучился в общем форматнул раздел. установил наконец то
<Zerox|2> но я помню
<Zerox|2> что у меня было странно много разделов
<Zerox|2> я удивился еще, почему так много
<Zerox|2> после удаления раздела windows и создания из него ntfs раздела заметил, лишние потерялись
<Zerox|2> позже установил из live cd груб, но не на тот раздел
<Zerox|2> а нет
<Zerox|2> это было до убирания лишних разделов
<Zerox|2> вот
<Bezoomie> Zerox|2:  Ты че творил
<Zerox|2> а потом после того как убрал, в live cd наконец стали показываться разделы (раньше не показывались)
<AlbertR|alt> что то странное
<Zerox|2> а вот хрен знает меня
<Zerox|2> я ваще как то криворукий
<san4o> о мой моск
<akkark> Сделай все начисто уже
<akkark> Все равно по описанию все перетерто
<Bezoomie> А не проше с диска винды форматнуть и поставить винду а затем поставить груб?
<Zerox|2> проще
<Zerox|2> но!
<skai> @voice Zerox|2
<Zerox|2> я так и сделал
<Zerox|2> спасибо, очень приятно
<akkark> это предупреждение вроде
<skai> !enter | Zerox|2
<ubuntuhelp> Zerox|2: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<Zerox|2> после этого у меня почему то пустой раздел linux (хрен знает из-за чего)
<Zerox|2> skai: хорошо
<Bezoomie> Короче С винды форматируй все и заного ставь, натворил чудес
<Zerox|2> Bezoomie: мне надо музыку восстановить -____-
<Zerox|2> Bezoomie: там гигов эдак на 10 музона для инет-радио
<Bezoomie> Zerox|2:  а она где?
<Zerox|2> Bezoomie: а вот не знаю! Пропал куда то раздел с линуксом
<Bezoomie> Zerox|2:  оставь раздел музыки не тронутым
<Zerox|2> раньше надо было говорить -___-
<Bezoomie> Zerox|2:  тоесть музыка на Линуксе?
<akkark> какая ФС была?
<Zerox|2> Bezoomie: да
<Zerox|2> akkark: фс? wtf?
<akkark> файловая система же
<Zerox|2> а
<Zerox|2> ext4
<Bezoomie> Жесть, Написал бы историю сразу , а то гадаи что к чему
<Zerox|2> Bezoomie: да рассказывать влом. столько всего за день произошло с этим винтом
<bu1ka> всем привет!
<AlbertR|alt> Zerox|2, попробуй Acronis Disk Director Suite восстановить убитые разделы
<aleksej> опять система повисла на чем остановились?
<Zerox|2> AlbertR|alt: а как? статья?
<Zerox|2> AlbertR|alt: или объясни по-русски
<akkark> aleksej: на том, что в железе проблема, диагностируй же
<AlbertR|alt> что как? найди софтину эту грузанись с болванки или флешки и восстанови убитые разделы
<AlbertR|alt> там 4 кнопки нажать то всего
<aleksej> чем диагностировать?
<san4o> мдя,  r-studio.iso диск для востановления удаленных файлов основаный на frebsd с ГУИ, только не факт что он ext4 умеет востанавливать
<aleksej> мне почему то кажеться что из за видюхи весь кипешь..
<akkark> заменой на заведомо исправные память и видео по очереди
<bu1ka> люди добрые подскажите что можно сделать со встроенной intell 865G? а то 1010 очень бесяво подлагивает. п.с. дадада, еще один нуб+
<aleksej> Display configuration could not be run
<aleksej> Произошёл сбой при выполнении процесса-потомка "/usr/bin/gnome-display-properties" (Нет такого файла или каталога)
<aleksej> что это?
<akkark> bu1ka: http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/cs-010512.htm
<akkark> aleksej: у тебя же xubuntu?
<Zerox|2> AlbertR|alt: я сейчас винду установил, сестра просила. на виндовый раздел этого же винта
<bu1ka> akkark:  а вот это: glxinfo | grep render
<bu1ka> flushing batchbuffer before/after each draw call
<bu1ka> flushing GPU caches before/after each draw call
<bu1ka> direct rendering: Yes
<bu1ka> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 865G GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT x86/MMX/SSE2
<bu1ka> разве не говорит, что дрова стоят?
<akkark> насколько я понимаю, говорит что не от производителя, но я не уверен
<bu1ka> ок, спасибо
<bu1ka> попробую поставить
<bu1ka> а вообще на 2.8 целероне, со встроенной 865 и гигом ддр2 оперативы, убунту может не лагать?
<Bezoomie> bu1ka:  Не должна логать
<bu1ka> значит буду капать ибо слайдшоу быстро надоедает
<Bezoomie> bu1ka: И в чем собственно лаг заключается?
<Bezoomie> bu1ka: Слаидшоу , это Видюха
<bu1ka> не лаг, как таковой, а в целом: даже переключение между вкладками в фф происодит заметно не быстро
<Bezoomie> bu1ka:  Дрова не встали от видео , сто процентов
<bu1ka> ютуба нет, соответственно.
<bu1ka> да, видимо
<bu1ka> Bezoomie: спс
<g0xff> re
<Bezoomie> ку
<g0xff> подскажите какой нить прогу показывающий http запросы и от флэш запросы
<akkark> tcpdump
<akkark> а хотя нет, он не совсем то
<Bezoomie> g0xff: а VLS читает флеш?
<Bezoomie> с него можно вытащить
<g0xff> Bezoomie, я вообще незнаю какие есть
<Bezoomie> g0xff: пробуй VLS
<san4o> g0xff: хочеш видео с сайтов сохранять ?
<Bezoomie> нет ему ссылки нужны
<Bezoomie> с флеша
<g0xff> san4o, нет, запросы смотреть какие с флэш идут
<akkark> wireshark
<san4o> g0xff: а для каких целей если не секрет ?
<Bezoomie> я думаю для создания плейлисто в ммцентр
<g0xff> Bezoomie, вручную:)
<g0xff> san4o, надо узнать какие идут запросы на некоторых приложениях вконтакте
<Bezoomie> g0xff:  я и сам этим занимался
<san4o> g0xff: трафик никогда не приходилось мониторить таким образом, есть диск для подобных целей black track, его можна и не юзать , а вот описание утилит в нем думаю может помочь чтото выбрать
<g0xff> Bezoomie, что использовал?
<g0xff> чуть чуть похвастуюсь:) вот седня запустил свое приложение http://vkontakte.ru/app2041185
<Bezoomie> не помню давно было , на винде, но плеер ВЛС присутствовал плюс плагины
<g0xff> а еще вопрос, как бы вы оценили дизайн этой игры http://vkontakte.ru/app1859470 ?
<bu1ka> подскажите еще: как подключить git-репозиторий? его надо ручками в /etc/apt/sources.list вбивать?
<Volkodav> ручками оно никогда плохо не бывало если ручки оттуда растут
<bu1ka> значит сейчас проверим
<bu1ka> я правильно понимаю, что его нужно просто прописать?
<bu1ka> или надо предварительно apt-get install git делать?
<invision> как блокировать IP?
<Bezoomie> invision:  тут найди нужное http://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA+%D0%B1%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%8C+IP%3F&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru#q=%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA+%D0%B1%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%8C+IP%3F&hl=ru&newwindow=1&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&prmd=iv&ei=Z1ECTdTfD46XOrLm9YUC&start=0&sa=N&fp=6a7014b91225aed6
<dartvaider> hi all
<dartvaider> тоесть
<dartvaider> тут русские?
<akkark> тут
<dartvaider> клево
<dartvaider> почему все молчат?
<akkark> не имеют тем или заняты чем-то другим наверное
<dartvaider> у меня вот такая идея появилась
<dartvaider> установить сервер на рабочем компе
<dartvaider> это сложно?
<akkark> Какое подключение?
<akkark> а, вижу adsl
<akkark> это несложно
<dartvaider> да
<akkark> dyndns или что-то в этом роде
<artus> вечер
<dartvaider> мне нужно его поставить для тестирования всякой фигни
<dartvaider> именно на убунту
<akkark> dartvaider: то есть снаружи доступ не нужен?
<dartvaider> можешь скинуть ссылку на настройку
<akkark> На настройку чего?
<Flanker> Добрый вечер. Помогите пожалуйста. У меня например играет радио и во время этого пишут в аську, тогда появляется шипение в динамиках. Как от этого избавиться?
<dartvaider> настройку тоесть установку нужного софта там мускул пхп
<dartvaider> я не знаю что там ещё нужно)
<akkark> dartvaider: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/LAMP
<dartvaider> спасибо
<akkark> sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server если без подробностей
<akkark> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP подробности
 * [koshka] помурчала skai 
<[koshka]> xD
<Bezoomie> о кошка
<[koshka]> ?
<Bezoomie> -
<artus> [koshka]: мур
<invision> как смотреть сетевые подключения?
<dartvaider> установил
<invision> какие IP ко мне конектятся 22:16 22:22
<invision> как на фаерволе под виндой 22:16 22:22
<invision> просто похоже меня кто то досит потихому но я не могу понять кто 22:17 22:22
<[koshka]> artus, мяу :)
<dartvaider> теперь в окне браузера вбив localhost вышло it works
<Bezoomie> invision:  Вкладка Сеть
<[koshka]> а Скай не здоровается (
<akkark> sudo invision: netstat -tcpd
<akkark> тьфу
<akkark> судо перед командой
<artus> [koshka]: а он залип наверно)
<Flanker> я извиняюсь. Повторю вопрос. Как избавиться от шипения в динамиках когда два приложения издают звуки?
<dartvaider> akkark
<akkark> dartvaider: скрипты и страницы лежат в /var/www обычно, начинай экпериментировать
<invision> тут вообще есть кто?
<invision> как смотреть сетевые подключения?
<invision> какие IP ко мне конектятся 22:16 22:22
<invision> как на фаерволе под виндой 22:16 22:22
<invision> просто похоже меня кто то досит потихому но я не могу понять кто 22:17 22:22
<invision> тут вообще есть кто?
<artus> invision: netstat
<akkark> Flanker: не сталкивался с таким
<[koshka]> invision, чтоже ты такоой флудер ???
<Flanker> Спасибо
<dartvaider> invision слушай
<dartvaider> есть такая прога
<dartvaider> wireshark
<dartvaider> там все есть
<artus> dartvaider: причем тут виресшарк?
<dartvaider> можно посмотреть кто че кидает
<[koshka]> artus, представляешь, у нас снег пошел!! О_О
<artus> [koshka]: наконецто)
<[koshka]> но в понедельник уже +15 :D
<artus> dartvaider: ну в принципе можно и строительным миксером чай размешивать
<dartvaider> artus))
<artus> [koshka]: холодно?
<artus> клааасно)
<dartvaider> скажите как научится пхп
<dartvaider> пхп это вата, я знаю
<[koshka]> щас да, +1 :D
<[koshka]> холодно
<dartvaider> я программировать умею
<akkark> читай документацию же
<dartvaider> нужно пхп быстренько освоить
<dartvaider> не скажите как можно?
<[koshka]> а мы вчера в делфи програмили
<[koshka]> мне понравилось )
<dartvaider> делфи - фигня
<[koshka]> хотите прикол? ) я вообще с наших преподов умираю
<dartvaider> хотим
<dartvaider> ))
<Anton2d> как знатный "топик" прёт ;)
<san4o> dartvaider: а у самого какие идеи есть ? способов летше чтения книг пока еще не придумали ). еще можна скачать видео уроки Попова о ПХП вполне понятно
<akkark> О_о
<akkark> Видео то зачем, что ж они творят
<dartvaider> san4o там он не совсем тупо объясняет ?
<dartvaider> просто время на всякие там тупы разъяснения не охото тратить
<san4o> dartvaider: сойдет  ...
<[koshka]> ну короче привезли нам в универ компы) дву ядерка, все как надо)
<[koshka]> поставили они туда 7)
<artus> [koshka]: зачем? )
<dartvaider> >[koshka]< а у вас какой  факультет?
<[koshka]> и влепили с++  который под дос
<dartvaider> :))
<artus> гг
<[koshka]> препод поо комп. графике грит типа делайте в том, в чем вас учили
<[koshka]> ну я такая ищу борланд 7 хоотя бы
<artus> [koshka]: подняли виртуалки и туда линукс )
<dartvaider> я вот себе вижуал студио поставил на виндавс
<dartvaider> приятно
<[koshka]> а его неема ) думаю неужели такие дурки что поставили под дос )
<[koshka]>  и внатуре )
<[koshka]> а он  то только компилит, но итог не показываете ) т.к  не совместимо )
<[koshka]> ну и короче препод нам рассказл про делфи и поставил зачет )
<[koshka]> dartvaider, ну как бы информатика =)
<dartvaider> -[koshka]- а в каком университете?
<[koshka]> ну если это что то скажет вам - Таврический национальный университет имени Вернадского )
<[koshka]> в г. Симферополь
<san4o> для студентов универу можна б и новое ПО замутить, если повникать немного. то для студентов и для вузов многие разрабы ИДЕ дают бесплатное пользование
<akkark> кто ж будет вникать, откаты же
<insanebeard> Äîáðûé äåíü. Ñåãîäíÿ íà êóðñàõ Cisco íàì ïîêàçàëè Ubuntu, çàèíòåðåñîâàëñÿ - ïîõîæå, ÷òî ýòî ãîðàçäî óäîáíåå ñ ó÷åòîì òåõ öåëåé, êîòîðûå ïðåñëåäóþ ÿ, ÷åì Windows. Îäíàêî ñóùåñòâóþò íåêîòîðûå èãðóëèíû, êîòîðûå ìåíÿ âåñüìà èíòåðåñóþò. Îíè íå îòëè÷àþòñÿ ãðàôèêîé è, âåðîÿòíî, áóäóò ïîääåðæèâàòüñÿ Wine. Íî ÿ âñå æå íå óâåðåí. Òàê âîò, âîïðîñ - ãîñïîäà, åñëè ÿ ïåðå÷èñëþ ñïèñîê èãð, ñìîæåòå ëè âû ìíå ñêàçàòü, ïîéäóò ëè îíè ïîä Wine èëè íåò? Âîçìîæíî, ó
<insanebeard> êîãî-òî áûë îïûò.
<ubuntuhelp> insanebeard! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<san4o> akkark: откаты святое, но штраф получить за делфу 10 летнюю может дороже получится =)
<dartvaider> >[koshka]< а на каком курсе?)
<[koshka]> 3
<dartvaider> блин
<dartvaider> умнее меня наверное значит
<dartvaider> слушайте народ
<edgbla> люди, а кто-нить видал в линуксе пдф-принтер? ну как в венде, чтоб при печати спрашивал куда и сохранял пдф?
<dartvaider> знаете какие-нибуть хакерские сайты, можно английские
<akkark> Evince же
<dartvaider> именно хакерские, а не крякерские
<artus> edgbla: есть такое
<dartvaider> >[koshka]< а вы какие языки програмирования знаете? сети прошли уже?
<artus> edgbla: cups-pdf
<edgbla> ок, спс.
<[koshka]> dartvaider, не,. сети на 4 курсе )
<[koshka]> языки с/с++
<[koshka]> ну и вот еще делфи был
<[koshka]> а на 1 курсе асм
<[koshka]> а вообще я ленивая :D в понедельник у меня экзамен по дифурам ) а мне так лень учить
<elfaimer> их не учить, а решать надо)
<dartvaider> >[koshka]< у меня также)
<dartvaider> >[koshka]< ну не свовсем
<dartvaider> >[koshka]<  а вот на первом курсе тебе навреное не было лень
<[koshka]> не..мне лень еще с технаря
<dartvaider> >[koshka]<  а какой ваш возраст?)
<dartvaider> не корректный вопрос
<dartvaider> ну уже поздно..
<zaga> привет народ
<[koshka]> ммм)
<[koshka]> привет
<[koshka]> ну прям не знаю что и ответить ) а тебе 20 наверное ?
<zaga> кто-нить сталкивался с проблемой что starcraft под вайном тормозил?
<zaga> первый
<dartvaider> >[koshka]< не мне 19
<akkark> 3 курс, значитца 19-20
<[koshka]> у меня на 9.04 не тормозил )
<zaga> решил вспомнить молодость а тут облом
<zaga> у миеня тоже 9.04 лтс
<zaga> дикие лаги
<dartvaider> ставьте 10.04
<[koshka]> ну у меня на 10.04 даже вов норм работает
<dartvaider> стабильная
<zaga> сорри 10.04
<[koshka]> только звук отваливается
<zaga> обштбся)))
<dartvaider> вов зло!
<[koshka]> akkark,  ;)
<zaga> увидел .04  и подтвердил
<zaga> )))
<[koshka]> та где ж skai  =)
<dartvaider> есть такая книга
<dartvaider> пхп глазами хакера
<elfaimer> никто не вкурсе, что хочет automount, когда в логах вываливается update_negative_cache: key ".directory" not found in map?
<dartvaider> что скажете?
<dartvaider> нормальная?
<artus> dartvaider: хакир, заканчивай флудить
<dartvaider> artus да какой я хакер
<dartvaider> я даже пхп не знаю
<[koshka]> artus, :P
<artus> [koshka]: )
<dartvaider> посоветуйте уже книгу по пхп, для студента 2 курса знаюшего с/c++ pascal asm python
<dartvaider> и я свалю
<[koshka]> далеко?)
<akkark> php.net
<artus> могу помочь) свалить)
<artus> тебе как бе на канал php
<dartvaider> из мирки
<dartvaider> при возникновении нового вопроса я появлюсь 0_о
<dartvaider> снова, свова и свнооова..
<dartvaider> о точно
<dartvaider> на канал пхп
<dartvaider> а гле он?
<akkark> /join #php
<inkvizitor68sl> мирки?
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice dartvaider
<dartvaider> что мне дали?
<dartvaider> )))
<[koshka]> войс
<[koshka]> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> !v
<dartvaider> ладно пока
<[koshka]> !v
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<[koshka]> ы=)
<inkvizitor68sl> мирка - ересь.
<zaga> ну так народ че насчет тормозов первого старкрафта под вайном?
<inkvizitor68sl> её не существует.
<artus> dartvaider: это типа последнее китайское предупреждение )
<zaga> как решиь?
<zaga> *решить
<dartvaider> не не не надо предупреждений
<inkvizitor68sl> dartvaider, мирки не существует
<inkvizitor68sl> а книжку
<inkvizitor68sl> книжку любую бери
<inkvizitor68sl> они все говно
<dartvaider> народ я набрал /join #php
<dartvaider> оно меня перебросило в overflow
<dartvaider> что это значит?
<dartvaider> меня никто не видит?)
<dartvaider> накидали войсов всяких
<zaga> ... я так понял что тут материццо нельзя... ... ... ну ... так ... кто-нить шарит ... в ... вайне...?
<admin-skif-biz> пропал регулятор громкости и раскладка клавы из трея.. где гуглить?
<zaga> в гуггле
<akkark> перезагружал гном?
<inkvizitor68sl> !appdb | zaga
<ubuntuhelp> zaga: Информация о том, как установить рызличные приложения под wine и насколько это возможно можно найти по адресу http://appdb.winehq.org/
<admin-skif-biz> не гуглится,
<akkark> что-то там про panels-reload я припоминаю, но не уверен
<zaga> попробуй в автозагрузку установить регулятор
<san4o> admin-skif-biz: аплет область уведомление вроде добавь заново
<admin-skif-biz> а раньше он там был? Да удалял и добавлял.. пофиг
<admin-skif-biz> потому и обращаюсь.. оюбычные методы не работают
<zaga> одмин те должно быть стыдно
<zaga> )))
<admin-skif-biz> а кто говорит, что мне не стыдно?
<zaga> рофл
<admin-skif-biz> куда раскладка-то делась?
<zaga> блин первый старик под вайном тормозит
<zaga> проблемко
<zaga> пробовал почти все вайны
<zaga> от х до 3.0
<artus> zaga: хватит... про старик... первый.. который тормозит
<zaga> а че делать
<zaga> ностальгия
<artus> забыть
<zaga> мать ее
<zaga> тут спор
<zaga> иначе денег проиграю
<zaga> а из под винды как года 4 ушел
<zaga> ставить в лом
<akkark> admin-skif-biz: panel-test-applets позволяет проверять по отдельности, не уверен что это поможет
<dartvaider> у меня вопрос
<dartvaider> как виртуальный образ iso подключить
<artus> !ask | dartvaider
<ubuntuhelp> dartvaider: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<admin-skif-biz> ... или всем пох!
<artus> dartvaider: mount
<zaga> admin-skif-biz: была такая проблема, решил под убунтой с помощью добавления аналогичного апплета на другую панель и  полсле ребут
<artus> @kick admin-skif-biz
<zaga> >artus<  он успел прочитать?
<artus> наерно)
<zaga> )))
<zaga> >artus< ну реально у мню проблема
<zaga> сталкивался?
<dartvaider> я вот что нагуглил Gmount-iso
<aleksej> есть файл драйвера в виде(VIA_U710_UniChrome-GFX-v40072d.run) как его поставить...????
<dartvaider> не охото думать
<artus> zaga: глянь на форуме
<zaga> смотрел, стандартные методы не помогают
<san4o> aleksej: все таки нашел готовый драйвер ...
<akkark> aleksej: сделай исполняемым и запусти
<aleksej> как зделать исполняемым?
<san4o> chmod -x
<akkark> chmod +x /путь/имя_файла
<san4o> chmod -x file name
<dartvaider> ы
<artus> aleksej: sudo sh *.run
<dartvaider> зачем -x то ?)
<dartvaider> а можно вообще правый клик
<dartvaider> и там разрешить на выполнение
<san4o> aleksej: перед установкой видео драйвера лутше иксы потушить.
<akkark> даже наверное обязательно
<zaga> >akkark< не заставля менч ставить из-за игры мастдай
<aleksej> тушу система тоже тухнет в виде разноцветной мозайки и перезагружаеться
<zaga> а если не знаешь то так и скажи
<zaga> я то надеюсь
<akkark> zaga: я что-то говорил про игры? О_о
<zaga> стар это игра
<zaga> тут спор
<zaga> лагает под вайном
<zaga> это проблема
<akkark> Я что-то говорил про старкрафт?
<zaga> ты мню на формуы послал
<zaga> я те сказал что дефолт не канает
<aleksej> так что?
<zaga> форумный
<akkark> ты не путаешь ничего?
<zaga> тупо тупид и все
<SergeyIT> aleksej Прочитал?
<zaga> как на 486 дх 4 80
<zaga> по сетке
<zaga> и в синге
<zaga> *сингле
<aleksej> когда я делаю команду (sudo service kdm stop)  то появляеться мозайка и система перезагружаеться
<zaga> круто
<aleksej> в чем проблема
<aleksej> ?
<SergeyIT> а зачем?
<zaga> >aleksej< сорри
<shattered> между клавиатурой и стулом?
<zaga> думал не ты написал
<akkark> aleksej:  Ctrl+Alt+F1, там будет настоящий терминал, оттуда попробуй
<aleksej> так вообще при нажатии комбинации висяк полный
<zaga> >akkark< давайв привате поговорим?
<Corsair> кто-нибудь так делал?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3iBBT872N4
<akkark> zaga: тебе другой человек пытался помочь, я с вайном дел не имею
<akkark> (11:14:17 PM) artus: zaga: глянь на форуме
<admin-skif-biz> Lirc-ом скрипты кто-нибудь запускал?
<aleksej> aleksej@Kasperlaptop:~$ '/home/aleksej/Рабочий стол/VIA_U710_UniChrome-GFX-v40072d.run
<aleksej> >
<aleksej> вот что появляеться установка не идет:(
<aleksej> aleksej@Kasperlaptop:~$ sudo sh/home/aleksej/Рабочий стол/VIA_U710_UniChrome-GFX-v40072d.run
<aleksej> [sudo] password for aleksej:
<aleksej> sudo: sh/home/aleksej/Рабочий: command not found
<akkark> перед пробелом поставь \
<akkark> Рабочий\ стол
<artus> а что за дурацкая привычка на рабочий стол гадить?
<artus> или тебе /tmp мало?
<aleksej> не тоже самое
<aleksej> так получилось
<artus> что нетожесамое?
<akkark> ну mv куда-нибудь в беспробельное место хоспаде
<aleksej> тоже самое
 * [koshka] потыкала палочкой skai 
<akkark> и sh убери
<aleksej> ну mv куда-нибудь в беспробельное место хоспаде это как?
<akkark> никак, вот это запусти просто
<akkark> sudo sh  /home/aleksej/Рабочий\ стол/VIA_U710_UniChrome-GFX-v40072d.run
<aleksej> aleksej@Kasperlaptop:~$ sudo sh  /home/aleksej/Рабочий\ стол/VIA_U710_UniChrome-GFX-v40072d.run
<aleksej> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<aleksej> Uncompressing VIA UniChrome (Pro) Family Linux Driver for Ubuntu 7.10 v40072d...................................................................................................................................................................................
<aleksej> Please choose the job you want to do:
<aleksej> 1. Install driver
<aleksej> 2. Uninstall driver
<aleksej> 1
<aleksej> ====== VIA UniChrome (Pro) Family Display Driver for Ubuntu 7.10 ======
<aleksej> ====== Installation Program ======
<artus> а сделать cd ~/Рабочий\ стол
<aleksej> Error:
<aleksej>   This driver package is only support the default kernel
<aleksej>   "2.6.22-14-generic" for Ubuntu 7.10
<artus> а потом уже sudo sh *.run не ?
<Offoffoff> aleksej: ойоойойойой
<aleksej> aleksej@Kasperlaptop:~$
<Offoffoff> убейся
<artus> @kick aleksej
<Offoffoff> aleksej: Убунту тебя покарает же
<Offoffoff> aleksej: и обновись же ж.
<Offoffoff> 7.10
<Offoffoff> хотя бы до 8.04
<akkark> пипец алексею, с ведром связавшись он точно раздумает и вернется на венду
<artus> по ходу это он такой драйвер нашол )
<aleksej> вы чего?
<Offoffoff> aleksej: чего творишь?
<artus> !paste | aleksej
<ubuntuhelp> aleksej: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<artus> aleksej: и да ... де ты этот драйвер откопал?
<Offoffoff> aleksej: во первых обновись до 10.04
<artus> Offoffoff: это просто длайвер онли 7.10
<Offoffoff> artus: не может быть
<artus> и на 10.04 он ему ну никак не поможет )
<Offoffoff> aleksej: где брал
<aleksej> у мя ваще xubuntu  стоит...
<Offoffoff> aleksej: кажи свой lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Offoffoff> aleksej: не важно.
<Offoffoff> aleksej: поставь зубунту 10.04
<artus> Offoffoff: чего не может) очень даже ) This driver package is only support the default kernel "2.6.22-14-generic" for Ubuntu 7.10
<aleksej> кажи свой lspci -nn | grep VGA ---- как ?
<akkark> VIA_U----->710<-------_UniChrome-GFX-v40072d.run
<Offoffoff> artus: дыкть... время-то не стоит на месте.
<Offoffoff> artus: он другое и не напишет :-)
<Offoffoff> aleksej: сунь в консоль же ж... куда еще.
<artus> Offoffoff: дк не надо всякие бяки качать и запускать) пусть озвучит свою видео для начала )
<Offoffoff> artus: во
<Offoffoff> artus: и я про тоже
<aleksej> что сувать?
<artus> aleksej: у тя видео какое ?
<artus> это прежде чем сувать)
<aleksej> Via/S2g Unichrome Pro Igp
<Offoffoff> aleksej: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<aleksej> S3G
<Offoffoff> aleksej: а где ты это увидел?
<aleksej> cfv pyf.
<aleksej> сам знаю
<artus> прикольно
<akkark> aleksej: uname -a теперь покажи
<[koshka]> Offoffoff, няу
<aleksej> aleksej@Kasperlaptop:~$ lspci -nn | grep VGA
<aleksej> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] [1106:3344] (rev 01)
<aleksej> aleksej@Kasperlaptop:~$
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: ня!!
<Offoffoff> 1106:3344 - вот волшебные цифирки
<aleksej> и что дальше?
<akkark> система какая у тебя, после слов xubuntu циферки какие?
<Offoffoff> aleksej: lsb_release -a
<aleksej> aleksej@Kasperlaptop:~$ lsb_release -a
<aleksej> No LSB modules are available.
<aleksej> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<aleksej> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<aleksej> Release:	10.04
<Offoffoff> о как.
<artus> а чем тя vesa то не устроила на этой карточке ?
<Offoffoff> нет 3D же ж
<aleksej> что такое vesa&
<aleksej> ?
<akkark> вот теперь ищи драйвер для 10,04 видишь тут VIA_U710_UniChrome-GFX-v40072d.run семь-десять? Найди такой же, но с десять-ноль четыре вместо них
<artus> угу.. и того... 1080 не проигрывает)
<aleksej> А почему пишет что у мя убунту ? я же точно знаю что ксубунту
<akkark> это неважно сейчас
<aleksej> У мя проблемма в том что разрешение не могу нужное выставить вот я и брожу по паутине всемирной
<skai> тадам:)
<artus> aleksej: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-via
<artus> aleksej: а разрешение gtf 1024 768 85
<artus> и вывод в ксорг
<artus> skai: бдыщ
<Offoffoff> artus: подойдет?
<aleksej> 1024 768 76
<artus> Offoffoff: что именно?
<skai> artus: че как оно?
<skai> [koshka]: ку
<Offoffoff> artus: он не установлен что ли по умолчанию?
<artus> должно
<skai> ну и кто там меня хайлайтил - тоже ку
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: когда вебкамеру поставишь?
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: ну и бизнесом займешься?
<aleksej> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-via - а что это я сейчас загрузил?
<artus> Offoffoff: дрова на виа ? неа )
<Offoffoff> aleksej: драйвер на видео
<Offoffoff> aleksej: теперь делай sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Offoffoff> aleksej: видеосистема перезагрузится
<artus> aleksej: дровишки) на видео )
<Offoffoff> artus: а причины? Почему не включено в поставку по умолчанию?
<artus> Offoffoff: а зачем оно по умолчанию?
<[koshka]> Offoffoff, ой.. не знаю даже
<Offoffoff> artus: ну интел по умолчанию же
<Offoffoff> artus: это тоже видяха встроенная
<[koshka]> skai, ух ты =) я тебя тут уже и палочкой тыкала и муркала
<[koshka]> а ты все занят чем т
<skai>  афины строил
<artus> aleksej: edit you xorg.conf and change vesa to via
<artus> какой он резвый
<akkark> не успел прочитать я думаю
<artus> skai: построил?
<skai> artus: ага:)и всех победил:)и раз 20 воровал еду у соседей:)
<[koshka]> угу
<skai> ибо 5тысяч населения кормить сложно
<artus> эм... это в чем ты так воевал то ?
<[koshka]> а со мной не здоровался :(
<[koshka]> игрался
 * [koshka] надулась
 * akkark отошёл подальше
 * artus протянуль погремушку [koshka] , не дуйсо)
<Offoffoff> aleksej: ты xorg.conf не трогал?
<[koshka]> akkark, я лопаться не буду =)
<akkark> Это у меня таракан такой в голове, жутко боюсь всего что под давлением
<Offoffoff> aleksej: вот еще фирменный драйвер от VIA для 10.04: http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/5.75.32.87a-u1004-55689.tar.gz
<akkark> Баллончиком с освежителем воздуха мной управлять эффективнее чем автоматом
<aleksej> пасиб ребят
<Offoffoff> akkark: когда-то руки оторвало?
<Offoffoff> aleksej: проканало?
<akkark> Offoffoff: нет, ничего не взрывалось, не пугало. хз почему так
<aleksej> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart - как только выполняю эту команду у мя система виснет :(
<Offoffoff> aleksej: она не виснет... а должна перезагружаться же ж
<akkark> gdm-то откуда там?
<artus> не перезагружатся.. а иксы перегружать
<Offoffoff> aaaa.... xubuntu
<Offoffoff> какой там менегер?
<akkark> на х что-то
<Offoffoff> блин. нету под рукой зубунты
<aleksej> у мя kdm
<akkark> от его и рестартуй
<artus> ну kdm подставь )
<aleksej> так что исправить и зделать тоже самое?
<Offoffoff> aleksej: чего исправить?
<Offoffoff> aleksej: ты xorg.conf трогал?
<aleksej> нет
<Offoffoff> aleksej: ну просто перезагрузись тогда.
<aleksej> вот зделал правильно ни чего не произошло
<artus> трогай
<Offoffoff> aleksej: перезагрузился же?
<skai> [koshka]: че как оно?
<aleksej> как? трогать?
<artus> пусть весу на виа сменить
<Offoffoff> aleksej: вот тут http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/5.75.32.87a-u1004-55689.tar.gz
<Offoffoff> artus: она автоматом меняется
<Offoffoff> artus: с чего ты взял, что у него там веса?
<artus> потому что альт+f1
<artus> и там пиши
<artus> Offoffoff: не факт, он же не реконфигурил ксорг
<aleksej> http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/5.75.32.87a-u1004-55689.tar.gz - скачал как установить ???
<Offoffoff> распакуй.
<Offoffoff> сначала
<aleksej> ну
<akkark> только не на рабочийстол
<aleksej> а почему?
<Offoffoff> положи в корень домашней
<artus> соответственно у него там может быть и веса, а может и не быть)
<artus> aleksej: /etc/X11/xorg.conf на пастебин покажи
<Offoffoff> aleksej: потому, что ты не умеешь пользоваться командной строкой
<artus> зачем оно ему в корне?
<artus>  /tmp  же есть
<Offoffoff> artus: в /home/$USER/
<aleksej> aleksej@Kasperlaptop:~$ /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aleksej> bash: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Нет такого файла или каталога
<akkark> О_о
<Offoffoff> akkark: все нормально. Ты еретик?
<akkark> cat подставь перед /etc/
<artus> Offoffoff: вот сначала ты его научиш как загаживать стстему всякой бякой.. потом буиш издиватцо принуждая компилить драйвер?
<Offoffoff> В Убунту нет xorg.conf
<Offoffoff> И это хорошо.
<artus> aleksej: gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<akkark> Аа, а я тут немного задержался в каменном веке
<Offoffoff> akkark: Узри Убунту и будешь спасён.
<akkark> назрелся
<aleksej>  gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf - открываеться блокнот с пустым файлом xorg.conf
<artus> ну нормально)
<aleksej> что дальше?
<artus> и вообще .. где там щас в убунте видео крутить надо?
<[koshka]> skai, норм.. 2 зачета сдала уже
<aleksej> вы скажете как дрова установить?
<aleksej> из той папки что указали?
<artus> дык ты их уже установил)
<Offoffoff> artus: неа..
<Offoffoff> он установил опенсорсный
<artus> там есть ридми) читай его)
<artus> Offoffoff: и что?
<Offoffoff> artus: а там закрытый
<artus> Offoffoff: ему всего то надо разрешение выставить
<Offoffoff> gtf
<Offoffoff> тогда тупо
<artus> Offoffoff: ну вперед.. обясняй теперь как этот закрытый скомпилить
<Offoffoff> его не надо компилить
<artus> и паралельно разрешить его зависимости
<Offoffoff> надо запустить
<Offoffoff> он вроде под 10.04 заточен
<aleksej> а почему разрешение все равно не меняеться на мониторе пишет что стоит 1024 - 768  и не ниже не выше.. устанавливаю выше монитору места не хватает...
<artus> как это не надо?
<artus> система от одного его присутствия на винте чтоль заработает?
<Offoffoff> artus: там run
<Offoffoff> тупо бинарь
<akkark> погодите-ка, обратите внимание на его последнюю фразу
<artus> а зачем ран в архив совать?
<Offoffoff> а фик знает
<aleksej> вы говорите дрова поставил а это что?   Display configuration could not be run
<aleksej> Произошёл сбой при выполнении процесса-потомка "/usr/bin/gnome-display-properties" (Нет такого файла или каталога)
<akkark> Это не попытка физически увеличить количество пикселей на мониторе там предпринимается лол
<Offoffoff> akkark: а какой монитор у тебя?
<akkark> crt
<aleksej> acer al 1706
<aleksej> родное разрешение 1280 - 1024
<artus> а он точно умеет больше?
<aleksej> а я немагу его поставить
<aleksej> LSD
<skai> так.я запутался.о чем главная модель общения идет?
<Offoffoff> aleksej: LSD - плохо...
<Offoffoff> aleksej: тогда уж кури просто.
<Offoffoff> aleksej: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=74367.15
<artus> skai: да тут мутно как то )
<Offoffoff> aleksej: вот человек поставил драйвер
<skai> artus: тога...полтора гига добьем?:)
<Offoffoff> aleksej: радуется
<aleksej> чему я радуюсь...
<aleksej> ничего не изменилось же
<Offoffoff> aleksej: не ты.
<Offoffoff> aleksej: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=74367.15
<artus> skai: ты нудный) сказал же потом добьем.. до 10ки добьем.. но потом
<Offoffoff> aleksej: смотри
<skai> artus: если ограничение в 8-как ты до 10 добьешь?
<artus> skai: да не 8м ограничение
<artus> skai: вобщем сколько мона будет макс столько и добьем
<skai> artus: ап то эйт гэбэс
<skai> artus: вот ты не в курсе как запустить нетинсталл с флешки?
<artus> skai: просто мне надо в виртуалку засетапить сначала че нить... ато ливку плющит) чей то )
<skai> тока хотел опенбокс нагрубить седня.а альтернат установка сеть не поняла
<artus> skai: unetbootin
<skai> artus: ты кранчбанг свежий стяни.он на дебиан тестинг
<aleksej> <Offoffoff> а что там он распаковал то?
<artus> skai: я на нем и сижу )
<Offoffoff> aleksej: где
<skai> artus: ну я юнетбоотин не хочу ставить:) дд разве не справится?
<Offoffoff> aleksej: тот драйвер, ссылку я дал же
<skai> artus: а к нему можно прикрутить 37 ядро?
<aleksej> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=74367.15
<Offoffoff> неа... http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/5.75.32.87a-u1004-55689.tar.gz
<artus> skai: это ж сквизи .. чче незято )
<skai> artus: ну ладно:)советуешь?
<aleksej> <Offoffoff> куда его распаковать и как его добавить в авто запуск?
<artus> skai: вобщем просто сказка ) я на нем уже месяца 2.5 - 3 )
<Offoffoff> aleksej: ну в /home/$USER
<skai> artus: сквизи, сквизи.я в жизни пользовался(именно пользовался, а не смотрел) только мандрейком, федориной корей, убунтой, гентой.я ж дебиан в жисть не крутил:)
<aleksej> ну там набор файлов дальше что с ними делать?
<Offoffoff> aleksej: ну читать.
<Offoffoff> aleksej: README
<[koshka]> skai, а со мной поговорить!
<Offoffoff> aleksej: и делать
<aleksej> нет такого!
<artus> skai: дык таже убунта только работает и ниче не отваливаетцо) ну и мусора поменьше )
<Offoffoff> ну ищи
<aleksej> ридми нет
<skai> artus: я почему про 37 ядро вспомнил.потому что в 32 моя вебка не пашет
<artus> cat /dev/urandom > readmi и его читай )
<artus> skai: Linux pc 2.6.35.7-candela #1 SMP Thu Oct 28 18:29:15 EEST 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<artus> skai: 37е пока не ставил.. влом собирать )
<Offoffoff> aleksej: ./vinstall
<Offoffoff> aleksej: вот это запускать.
<skai> artus: собирать, собирать...мне лень:)
<Offoffoff> aleksej: только отключи Xы
<aleksej> <Offoffoff> полное имя можно как запустить?
<skai> artus: мне перезагрузить то ноут лень
<aleksej> я же говорил при откл иксов система виснет...
<artus> skai: )
<Offoffoff> aleksej: не понял? чего за полное?
<aleksej> сначала мозайка потом ребот
<aleksej>  ./vinstall - как его в терминале прописать?
<artus> skai: а я в принципе кернелчеком собираю) он по крайней мере сам все конфиликты решает)
<Offoffoff> ну наживую у тебя он не поставится
<Offoffoff> aleksej: sudo ./vinstall
<Offoffoff> VIA Linux GFX Driver User Guide
<Offoffoff> там целый гайд
<Offoffoff> с картинками
<aleksej> aleksej@Kasperlaptop:~$ sudo ./vinstall
<aleksej> [sudo] password for aleksej:
<aleksej> sudo: ./vinstall: command not found
<skai> artus: хотя...кранч покрутим, посомтрим.мне туда надо:вичат, дедбиф, влц, фбридер, пиджин, хромиум,скайп, винцо(кудаж я без соулбрингера то)
<Offoffoff> aleksej: а ты где? pwd
<aleksej> ?
<aleksej> pwd &
<Offoffoff> aleksej: поставь mc чтобы ориентироваться в файловой системе
<aleksej> как его поставить
<artus> skai: фсе это кроме пиджина вместо которого кутим у меня ща и стоит)
<Offoffoff> aleksej: sudo apt-get install mc
<CEKTAHT> кому нужен бнц ?
<Offoffoff> aleksej: в общем иди читать www.ubuntologia.ru
<skai> artus: даже соулрингер?
<Offoffoff> aleksej: и вызывай специалиста для установки драйвера... $30 в час
<artus> skai: не )
<aleksej> :))))
<skai> artus: ну чтож ты:)такая классная игра
<aleksej> так у мя же ксубунту
<[koshka]> artus, кикни его! )
<[koshka]> он со мной не разговаривает )
<Offoffoff> aleksej: вот поэтому тебе надо читать www.ubuntologia.ru
<Offoffoff> aleksej: ты даже не знаешь, что ubuntu и xubuntu для драйвера видео - сиречь одно.
<aleksej> сиречь одно. ????
<akkark> одно и то же
<barney_stinson> artus: вот начнем ставить кранч и я тя замучаю вопросами
<artus> barney_stinson: че там ставить то... а .. там есть нюансы )
<barney_stinson> artus: вот вот:)какие?
<SergeyIT> aleksej, далеко тебя послали )
<barney_stinson> artus: КАКИЕ НЮАНСЫ?!
<artus> barney_stinson: типа раскладки и еше чего то
<barney_stinson> artus: и в чем там нюансы?
<artus> barney_stinson: на офф форуме руском там это расписано
<barney_stinson> artus: гуглить неинтересно:)ты же есть.ты рекомендуешь
<barney_stinson> Aceler: ты тут?
<artus> barney_stinson: кароче.. поставиш будет видно, есть нюансы или нет
<ozstr1ker> привет пиплы
<barney_stinson> artus: вот завтра проснусь - поставлю
<ozstr1ker> установил убунту 10.10 на юсби хард и при загрузке открывается меню груба, что там надо водить чтоб загрузилась ос?
<barney_stinson> sharikoff: ыпч
<Aceler> barney_stinson: нет
<barney_stinson> Aceler: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=128351 тут отметься или скажи мне - я за тебя отмечусь
 * [koshka] потыкала barney_stinson 
<Aceler> barney_stinson: не понял, мне зачем, я вроде давно тут
<Aceler> Отметься за меня если срочно — приду поправлю если что :)
<barney_stinson> Aceler: так ты за или против?
<Aceler> И ты знаешь, я очень не люблю, когда вопросы IRC администрирования решают за пределами IRC
<Aceler> Э
<Aceler> А, дошло. Я думал это мне :)
<barney_stinson> Aceler: ну решение вопросов  таком порядке на форуме - идея инки:)есть тема с заявками простых смертных.есть темы с обсуждением заявок
<Aceler> Я понял. Ну я скорее да, чем нет ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> j
<Aceler> Всем пока, убежал
<inkvizitor68sl> Aceler, ку )
<Aceler> Да. и пропишите уже меня на боте, задолбало :)
<inkvizitor68sl> Aceler, а я вот всё хотел узнать) ты всё ещё тот самый Аселер? )
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<barney_stinson> inkvizitor68sl: ну аселер за.
<barney_stinson> inkvizitor68sl: мва и райдена опросим и хватит
<inkvizitor68sl> barney_stinson, по поводу кого именно?
<inkvizitor68sl> пришедшего сиреневенького?
<barney_stinson> inkvizitor68sl: по поводу шарика
<inkvizitor68sl> он не шарик )
<inkvizitor68sl> он пришедший сиреневенький)
<barney_stinson> inkvizitor68sl: сирененький глазковыкалупливатель франкенштейна-франка:)
<inkvizitor68sl> хД
<barney_stinson> inkvizitor68sl: ну или грина.и можно отправлять к скайрайдеру с одобрением от операторов
<inkvizitor68sl> грин за
<[koshka]> новый модер типа ? )
<inkvizitor68sl> можно не спрашивать
<barney_stinson> inkvizitor68sl: ну я,ты, артус, грин, аселер - за.райден тоже не против я думаю будет.да и мва.я думаю решение принято
<[koshka]> >< что же вы не рядом живете, я бы вас обоих в снегу зарыла
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> [koshka], за что?
<barney_stinson> inkvizitor68sl: ну что там дальше по протоколу?отправим к скайрайдеру на поклон в жабер конфу локо?
<inkvizitor68sl> ага, как явится
<[koshka]> inkvizitor68sl, та просто спросила ) а вы там на своей волне
<barney_stinson> [koshka]: мы вообще странные люди:)
<barney_stinson> [koshka]: мы леген..подожди подожди...дарные:)
<[koshka]> да и не говори,Скай )
<[koshka]> ну ну
<barney_stinson> [koshka]: а где скай?
<[koshka]> в зеркало посмотри =)
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<barney_stinson> [koshka]: там нет ская.там какойто платон
<[koshka]> вот вот.. он самый Платон +)
<[koshka]> это он :D
<barney_stinson> inkvizitor68sl: а какой там адрес то локо конфы?
<inkvizitor68sl> loco@conference.ubuntu.ru
<barney_stinson> ааа.только простая окнфа на жаббер ру сервере?
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<barney_stinson> [koshka]: а простите, но тот самый - это как?
<[koshka]> ну..такой привлекательный, но вредный :D
<aleksej> Так ребята так что мне делать то вконце концов
<inkvizitor68sl> aleksej, chmod +x
<Offoffoff> aleksej: вызывать специалиста.
<Offoffoff> aleksej: или расти до него самому. ты прочитал ubuntologia.ru?
<aleksej> неа не читал...
<aleksej> Ну вы чего осталось же чуть чуть... давайте доделаем до конца уже
<aleksej> как мне работать если у мя окна на весь экран открываються и комп виснет...
<aleksej> укажите путь где лежит файл xorg.config
<artus>  /etc/X11/
<aleksej> а в консоли как прописать:?
<barney_stinson> artus: а там есть xorg.config разве?я только xorg.conf там встречал.да и то давно это было
<artus> barney_stinson: нету) есть конф)
<[koshka]> skai, :P
<skai> [koshka]: дада?
<aleksej> вот  делаю так (aleksej@Kasperlaptop:~$  gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aleksej> )   открывается редактор вписываю свои параметры сохраняю вылетает ошибка(Не удалось сохранить файл /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Недостаточно прав для сохранения файла. Убедитесь в правильности введённого адреса и попробуйте ещё раз.)
<aleksej> че с ней делать и правильно ли это?
<jah-man> ку всем.
<aleksej> так что?
<jah-man> как прикрутить автомонтирование ntfs разделов жесткого диска?
<artus> aleksej: sudo
<aleksej> аа
<aleksej> повторим
<artus> jah-man: fstab
<jah-man> artus, cartman@ubuntu:~$ fstab
<jah-man> fstab: команда не найдена
<[koshka]> skai, да ты так потом и не ответил =)
<artus> jah-man: man fstab
<skai> [koshka]: когда?
<artus> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<aleksej> вот все зделал теперь появился файл(/etc/X11/xorg.conf) с такими параметрами..(Section "ServerLayout"
<aleksej> Identifier "ConfiguredLayout"
<aleksej> Option "RandR" "false"
<aleksej> EndSection
<aleksej> Section "Device"
<aleksej> Identifier "Card0"
<aleksej> Driver "via"
<aleksej> Option "ActiveDevice" "LCD"
<aleksej> Option "PanelSize" "1440x900"
<aleksej> #Option "LCDPort" "LVDS0"
<aleksej> VendorName "VIA Technologies, Inc."
<artus> @kick aleksej
<aleksej> BoardName "VIA Chrome9 HC3 IGP"
<skai> @kick aleksej
<skai> дабл килл
<skai> artus: а вот у меня мой кик отправлен раньше, чем твой.
 * artus подключил свои тапочки к usb :)
<aleksej> я же извинился
<skai> !paste | aleksej
<ubuntuhelp> aleksej: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<[koshka]> !past | aleksej
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='past'
<[koshka]> ой
<[koshka]> =)
<artus> aleksej: а я уже предупреждал, еще раз и получиш бан
<skai> [koshka]: :-Р
<[koshka]> ну да =) пора уже запомнить что есть специальный сайт
<skai> artus: о как.он уже успел отметится?
<[koshka]> а то флуд бесит
<[koshka]> skai, ага
<skai> @voice aleksej
<aleksej> ну извинти я не умею иначе
<aleksej> так что
<[koshka]> skai, ммм)
<[koshka]> дык
<aleksej> у мя терь есть файл что с ним делать?
<[koshka]> а вот это ни как ?
<[koshka]> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<[koshka]> сюда код вставил ,тебе ссылку сгенерило и все
<aleksej> а что значит дал голос?
<skai> [koshka]: *туда
<[koshka]> !v | aleksej
<ubuntuhelp> aleksej: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<artus> [koshka]: каакая ж ты хааарошая вся ))
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell aleksej about v
<ubuntuhelp> aleksej, please see my private message
<[koshka]> skai, ну да ) я туплю после 2 пар физики и 2 пар диф уравнений
<[koshka]> artus, ну.. какая есть :D
<aleksej> что делать с файлом xorg.config ? он может изменить разрешение моего экрана?
<skai> [koshka]: а я все равно лучше:)сине олотой.размах крыльев около 25 метров:)
<artus> aleksej: править. может.
<aleksej> как?
<[koshka]> skai, ну да.. сам себя не похвалишь, ни кто не похвалит.. да ?
<skai> [koshka]: ну ты меня хвалила уже:)
<[koshka]> угу
<[koshka]> привлекательно-вредный Скай :D о как
<artus> aleksej: http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html
<skai> и тишина...
<aleksej> что значит Git репозитории
<[koshka]> :)
<artus> репозиторий такой.. гит )
<skai> aleksej: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:git-ppa :)
<artus> skai: злой ты )
 * skai :-[
<skai> ya dobryi
<hookah> всем ку
<skai> hookah: что сломал?
<artus> Q
<[koshka]> да, Скай добрый
<[koshka]> когда спит
<hookah> skai: у тебя опять обострение синдрома вахтера? =)))
<skai> не будите спящего дракона
<skai> hookah: можно было бы так решить, если бы я воспринял это целенаправленной попыткой оскорбить
<skai> @voice hookah
 * hookah думает, что счас отхватит очередной войс от воинствующего Ская на посту
<skai> а я так и воспринял
<hookah> skai: ты меня опередил
<[koshka]> skai, :P
<skai> [koshka]: не подлизывайся:)
<hookah> skai: кстати про синдром вахтера - твои слова, а я просто спросил, поскольку раньше ты применил эту фразу сам к себе, поэтому войс не заслуженный
<skai> hookah: где ты видишь мои слова про синдром вахтера?
<hookah> skai: историю почитай, два-три дня назад ты такое сказал
<[koshka]> skai, почему это?:(
<skai> hookah: ну вот мне еще историю не читать.делать нечего.
<skai> [koshka]: я замерзну, если буду мокрый:)
<hookah> skai: ясно. я получил войс за то что у тебя плохая память
<[koshka]> skai, ээ... а с чего ты замерзнешь то? о_О
<[koshka]> омг
<skai> hookah: ты получил войс за попытку оскорбления.старое доброе 2.2
<admin-skif-biz> народ, а как при записи менкодером ТВ определить источник звука.. а то звук не пишется
<skai> hookah: хочешь продолжить список преступлений по 2.5?
<[koshka]> 4 пары алгоритмов во вторник явно были лишние :D
<hookah> skai: тебе на ногу чтоль наступили, или что?
<skai> hookah: нет
<skai> hookah: просто действую по букве закона
<hookah> skai: при этом противореча самому себе
<skai> hookah: и чему же я противоречу?
<hookah> это называется не закон, а самоуправство
<[koshka]> ой.. хватит уже
 * [koshka] спрятала skai 
<skai> hookah: это называется 2.5
<jah-man> [koshka], кляп не забудь вставить ^^
<skai> [koshka]: связать и выбросить в реку в мешке:)
<hookah> skai: говорю же. 2-3 дня назад ты сказал, что у тебя обострение синдрома вахтера. твои собственные слова. теперь я то что я стпросил "что, опять?" мне войс
<artus> skai: ты чего разбушевалсо то? ))
<hookah> за*
<skai> artus: меня тут ватером обзывают.да еще и с синдромом:)
<skai> artus: плюс 2.5
<chik> Привет народ! Кто-нибудь unity юзал?
<skai> chik: есть такие нестандартные личности в этом мире
<skai> !ask | chik
<ubuntuhelp> chik: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<artus> skai: да прекращай ты фигней страдать) как маленький чесс слово)
<[koshka]> skai, ты что? как я могу такое сделать с тобой ?
<skai> artus: ну ладно:)
<[koshka]> а меня вот не послушался (
<skai> artus: я просто действовал по правилам:)
<[koshka]> я тож попросила хватит
<[koshka]> а на меня как обычно 0 внимания
 * [koshka] надулась
<skai> artus: женщины:)ниче они в нас не понимают:)
 * artus протянул кошке мешок сосисок и пакет кифира
<skai> artus: а мне можно пару сосисок?даж без кефира:)
<artus> skai: это к кошке) последнее отдал)
<skai> artus: даж не заначил ничего?не верю
<[koshka]> я поделюсь
<[koshka]> берите
<[koshka]> я не жадная
<hookah> [koshka]: кефир я не люблю, а вот от сосисок отказаться сложно )
 * skai раскинул мангальчик и раздувает угли:)
<skai> так.кто несет соусы к сосискам?:)
<hookah> skai: на балконе чтоль жарить будем? )))
<[koshka]> skai, как на той фотке? ;)
<skai> hookah: у тебя есть балкон?
<hookah> мы с сестрой один раз пожарили сосисок на балконе.. пожарники приехали
<hookah> skai: есть
<hookah> skai: и мангал на нем есть
<[koshka]> го на улицу ) пока у нас снег идет :D
<[koshka]> а не.. уже зима закончилась) снега нет)
 * skai с ненавистью посмотрел на [koshka]
<[koshka]> :)))
<[koshka]> ну че.. пол дня снег с дождем.. не много побелело все )
<[koshka]> в понедельник уже +15 )
<hookah> кто скажет, можно ли настроить получение-отправку писем через один и тот же почтовый ящик на одном серваке с двух почтовых клиентов на двух компах?
 * skai глянул на -30 на градуснике и испепелил взглядом [koshka]
<hookah> [koshka]: а ты где географически?
<hookah> у меня вчера только +26 было
<artus> hookah: а что мешает?
<[koshka]> hookah, в крыму
<[koshka]> skai, мур мур мур :D
<hookah> artus: с одного работает на отправку-получение, с другого только на получение
<artus> hookah: хоть с 15ти клиентов на 10ти компах )
<hookah> artus: не отправляет совсем
<artus> hookah: дык смотри настройки
<skai> hookah: нельзя только с 16 клиентов на одном компе
<hookah> artus: настройки чего?
<hookah> skai: говорю же, не работает даже с двух на двух
<artus> hookah: ну наверно smtp )
<skai> hookah: ну так настройки криые
<hookah> artus: в клиентах все задано правильно, а сервер не мой и очень далеко
<skai> hookah: это кривые настройки клиентов
<artus> причем тут вообще клиенты?
<hookah> и одмин этого серва говорит что типа нельзя, а почему - внятно объяснить не может. и ведь не работает
<artus> серверу с высокой колокольни на количество клиентов
<hookah> artus: я тоже так думал, пока не сталкнулся с конкретной ситуацией
<hookah> столкнулся *
<artus> ну "нельзя" это мегааргумент)
<hookah> artus: вот ему бы это объяснить. но факт - не работает. на одном работает, на другом - только на получение. не шлет
<artus> смотри логи клиента на предмет почему smtp не хочет работать
<[koshka]> skai, ты чего еще не спишь?
<skai> [koshka]: смотрю хроники нарнии
<hookah> завтра попробую - компы в офисе, а время ночь. но вот что странно - админ сказал что работать не будет. я сказал сфига бы - и не работает. не могу понять почему
<hookah> skai: последнюю?
<skai> hookah: первую.надо вспомнить, че там было
<hookah> skai: а книжки не читал в децтве?
<skai> hookah: про нарнию - нет.
<skai> а просто книги - даж сейчас читаю постоянно
<hookah> skai: а зря, классные книжки. из детства - мои любимые
<hookah> skai: я про хроники нарнии а не вообще про книжки
<skai> 2:28:08           skai | hookah: про нарнию - нет.
<skai> hookah: а я уже ответил про нарнию
<hookah> 21:28:19           +hookah | skai: а зря, классные книжки. из детства - мои любимые
<hookah> я уже ответил на твой ответ про нарнию
<bybyby> help. в чем ошибка: tar xkvzf load*.tar.gz - выдает " ... : Не найден в архиве"
<skai> 02:28:35        +hookah | skai: я про хроники нарнии а не вообще про книжки
<skai> hookah: и потом задал вопрос на то, на что я уже ответил
<hookah> skai: это было просто уточнение
<hookah> skai: а не вопрос
<[koshka]> что то вы сегодня не в духе
<[koshka]> )
<hookah> [koshka]: неее, у меня все норм, я добрый и всех люблю, кроме вредных несправедливых операторов
<[koshka]> хехе
<artus> bybyby: в  load*.tar.gz
<skai> hookah: ага:0еще любишь нарушать правила:)
<[koshka]> ну то что Скай вредина я знаю :)
<bybyby> artus почему?
<[koshka]> но он все равно хороший )
<artus> bybyby: наверно потому что пробела не хватает)
<hookah> [koshka]: я знаю что он хороший, но ессли уж начинает вредничать - ужос
<hookah> skai: не было нарушения
<bybyby> artus а как извлечь все архивы из текущего каталога ( ман читал все вроде праильно)?
<skai> hookah: 2.2 чувак.2.2.да плюс 2.5:)
<artus> bybyby: чего ? архивы из каталога?
<[koshka]> Вредный Скаааай =)
<hookah> skai: я тебя процитировал, к тому же в вопросительной форме. если тебе показалось что там было оскорбление - это больше походе на паранойю
 * [koshka] укусила skai за левое ухо
<hookah> похоже*
<bybyby> artus: ну да я таром хотел извлечь архивы (все) в тек. каталог (опечатался)
<artus> bybyby: эмм... какие архивы ? куда извлеч и причем тут тар?
<bybyby> artus: в каталоге 100 архивов (по шаблону *.tar.gz) нужно извлечь их в этот же каталог
<bybyby> (распаковать)
<jah-man> а гном под сусей есть?
<skai> jah-man: нет.нету
<skai> jah-man: это миф
<skai> jah-man: и суси не существует
<hookah> jah-man: гном есть везде, но ставить его под сусей - это извращение
<artus> bybyby: tar xzf $archivename filename
<jah-man> hookah, почему?)
<hookah> skai: гном есть, а вот суси - дааа, не существует (
<hookah> -)
<skai> jah-man: в линухе вообще нельзя поставить ничего независимо от дистра.гном только в убунте.кед вообще нет.а те, кто говорят, что все можно ставить везде - тебя дезинформируют
<hookah> jah-man: потому что нафик оно тебе надо. ты можешь его поставить ручками, предварительно снеся кеды
<artus> jah-man: а причем тут суся?
<jah-man> skai, это ты щас блин меня дезинформируешь..хва.. не смешно.
<hookah> jah-man: но нафиг это надо если есть нормальная убунта с нормальным гномом
<jah-man> artus, не знаю...я вообще часто вопросы не в тему задаю
<hookah> skai: слуш, помоги лучше понять почему же не работает два почтовых клиента с одним ящиком
<skai> hookah: кривые нстройки клиентов
<artus> чей то кой то бубубу непонятный ... )
<jah-man> hookah, хех) ну да..развожу зверинец щас на компе..арч, суся, сабайон, дебиан, минт..
<hookah> skai: настройки абсолютно идентичные. на одном клиенте работает отправка-прием, на другом - ТОЛЬКО прием
 * jah-man ушел ставить openSUSE
<hookah> jah-man: арч сам собирал? )
<artus> hookah: я те говорил уже .. смотри в логах клиента на что ругаетцо смтп
<artus> hookah: а че за клиенты то ?
<hookah> artus: ну посмотреть могу только завтра в офисе. клиенты MAIL на маках
<artus> hookah: а по хорошему выырви ноги одмину ) не твоя это задача с клиентами игратцо)
<artus> пусть у себя там крутить
<[koshka]> пойду ка я спатки
<hookah> artus: согласен, но одмин в екатеринбурге а я в испании - не добраться мне до него. а когда я ему говорю типа че за дела, он говорит "а я тебя предупреждал что не будет работать"
<hookah> artus: как он так криво почтовый серв настроил что у меня два клиента не работают с его сервером отправки
<artus> hookah: пусть оргументировано обясняет почему ...  а не потому что я не знаю че я там накрутил и вообще боюсь подходить иначе упадет все
<hookah> artus: скорее всего именно поэтому =)))
<artus> hookah: ты вообще понимаеш что это бред , на предмет 1н клиент 1н почтовый ящик )
<skai> artus: оставляю тебя за младшего:)
<[koshka]> skai, а где же пожелания сладких снофф? :))))
<hookah> artus: я понимаю )) но факт - НЕ РАБОТАЕТ ))) меня это добивает
<skai> [koshka]: я тебя все еще испепеляю взглядом за мои -30
<artus> мне уже даже стало интересно как так запретить то можно )
<skai> :)
<hookah> artus: мне-то как интересно - не пересказать
<skai> artus: настроить криво отправку по порту?на один юзерагент
<[koshka]> skai, греться приезжай хД
<skai> типо кто первый встал - того и тапки
<skai> [koshka]: проспонсируй
<artus> hookah: а того ... зачем те собсно его smtp юзать то? юзай любой другой )
<[koshka]> ну вот так значит
<[koshka]> откуда у бедной студентки деньги :D
<skai> [koshka]: оттуда же, откуда у бедного студента
<hookah> artus: у офиса свой сервак где-то в Екбурге
<[koshka]> вот уже вредничаешь )
<hookah> artus: хотят юзать его, с двух компов. админ сказал нельзя. они ко мне - а я говорю, бред, можно. а не работает.
<artus> hookah: еще раз говорю) если админ не может настроить почту нормально то это его проблемы )
<[koshka]> ладно) спокойной ночи
<[koshka]> skai, :P
<artus> hookah: если админ говорит что низя юзать с 2х компов не обясняя почему пусть увольняетцо)
<[koshka]> artus, няу =)
<artus> [koshka]: мяфф )
<skai> artus: пусть бежит оттула, пока мирных люлей не впаяли за криворукость:)
<hookah> artus: надо подкинуть идейку поменять нафик сервак конторке
<artus> hookah: подкинь идейку поменять одмина )
<[koshka]> во
<[koshka]> тока хотела написать
<[koshka]> ))
<[koshka]> ах Скай гаденышь :(
<lugina> всем здравствуйте
<artus> и тебе ночи
<hookah> artus: я уже хочу ему подкинуть идейку убиццо каким-нибудь кровавым методом
<hookah> artus: только я его не знаю, хочу ему письмецо написать
<artus> @devoice hookah
<hookah> artus: владельцы офиса хотят чтобы работало, им не объяснишь что у одмина руки растут оттуда, откуда не предназначено природой
<hookah> artus: спс =)
<artus> hookah: обясни начальнику админа ) непосредственному
<admin-skif-biz> народ, а как при записи менкодером ТВ определить источник звука.. а то звук не пишется
<artus> на предмет того тчо тебя не волнует что админ не может разобратся, тебе надо чтоб работало )
<hookah> artus: можно попробовать, но опять же это конторка где-то в екбурге. типа рога-и-копыта.ру
<artus> hookah: меняйте конторку
<hookah> artus: уже подумываю, просто с тех пор как я в конторке - они уже и так много всего поменяли )
<hookah> artus: боюсь не поймут ))
<artus> admin-skif-biz: http://lice.wordpress.com/tv-record-via-mencoder/
<hookah> уже весь инет перерыл - ниче подобного нету. собственно говоря даже не знаю как запрос составить )
<hookah> бред какой-то получается )
<hookah> artus: кстати вспомнил еще одну подробность про эти клиенты
<hookah> artus: думаю тебе понравится )))
<hookah> artus: когда было настроено и работало на компе №1, а на компе №2 только на прием, они решили сделать наоборот - чтобы работало на компе №2 и только принимало на №1. удалили профиль настроек на №1 чтобы №2 остался единственным
<hookah> компом и заработал- а он не работает =)
<hookah> artus: так что теперь не работает нигде
<admin-skif-biz> artus, микрофон на вебкамере по умолчанию все портит
<artus> hookah: а логика в чем ?
<hookah> artus: в том что им надо было чтобы принимало-отправляло на другом компе ибо комп начальника, а работало только на компе сотрудника
<artus> hookah: эммм
<hookah> artus: вот-вот
<abra> Всем привет
<artus> hookah: я не поооймууу... проблема такая большая не настроить у сотрудника смтп чтоб он не отправлял ... зачем городить кую то фигню из разряда явной мифической привязки .. это уже даже не параноя... вобщем культурных слов нет)
<Bezoomie> re
<Bezoomie> ку
<artus> hookah: кароче ... скажи пусть не выпендриваются и дадут логин пас к почте а ты сам на месте разберешся кому что настроить
<hookah> artus: нее, вот смотри. настроили у сотрудника - работало все. настроили у начальника - работало только на прием. решили что надо наоборот. удалили у сотрудника все настройки - у начальника работать не начало. попытались
<hookah> настроить у сотрудника обратно - тоже не работает
<hookah> artus: это мне уже сегодня дорассказали по телефону про весь этот бардак. завтра пойду посмотрю че там
<hookah> Bezoomie: ку-ку
<Offoffoff> ССЗБ
<artus> hookah: а они вас типо сапортят?
<hookah> artus: они типа хостинг нам дают, сайт и ясчик
<artus> мдя
<hookah> artus: я еще толком не вник в их взаимоотношения, я там недавно
<Bezoomie> hookah и  все остальных с ТЯПНЙЦЕЙ ВАС друзья
<hookah> Bezoomie: не поздравляй, у меня намечаетца тяжелая суббота )
<hookah> Offoffoff: прифф
<grad-data> привет всем :)
<Bezoomie> )))) С субботой наступающей
<Offoffoff> hookah: привет. забеги на translate.google.com... И проверь свой ник. только окончание -er, а не ah
<artus> hookah: эмм.. а зачем вам в испании хостинг да еще и кривой из ру?
<hookah> Offoffoff: что за хамство? я владею английским на уровне носителя, могу тебя просветить что hooker переводится как проститутка, а hookah - Это КАЛЬЯН.
<hookah> так что ассоциации на уровне младшей школы )
<Offoffoff> о как
<Offoffoff> я так и знал Михалыч
<artus> @voice Offoffoff
<Bezoomie> Фу блин Гомосятина
<artus> @kick Bezoomie
<hookah> =)
<Bezoomie> ) извиняюсь
<Bezoomie> это из нашей раши было
<aleksej> При входе в систему вылетает окно ( не определенно разрешение экрана...... и потом запустить с миниальным разрешшением, открыть файл конфиг, просмотреть архив событий... :(
<Offoffoff> aleksej: открой файл конфиг
<Offoffoff> aleksej: и укажи Driver "vesa"
<akirich> Здрасть все, сколько вас много?
<hookah> akirich: это вопрос, или возглас удивления?
<Offoffoff> akirich: ну посчитай же
<bggooo> братцы подскажите если я создам пользователя на другой машине с убунту и закину туда свои фалы из /home/user они подружаться с той машиной?:)
<Offoffoff> bggooo: через что будешь перекидывать
<Bezoomie> akirich: привет
<artus> ну если юзеры совпадают
<akirich> Offoffoff: я поначалу подумал, что это #linuxtalks xD
<artus> а если нет то chown те в руки и впреред на амбразуры )
<Offoffoff> bggooo: дружить - категория не компьютерная
<admin-skif-biz> не подружаться
<aleksej> да  не я зашел... с минимальным разрешением(кстати как было так и осталось всё) в папке Х11 добавились 2 файла (xorg.conf,backup, xorg.conf.failsafe,  ну и сам xorg.config) что с ними делать?
<bggooo> ну например через жесткий диск
<bggooo> Offoffoff,
<admin-skif-biz> диски примонтировать забыл
<bggooo> переносной
<Offoffoff> bggooo: все будет нормально
<LeNsTR> Приветствую! \(@_@)/
<Offoffoff> bggooo: если не нормально... Use chmod, Luke!
<Bezoomie> взаимно )
<Offoffoff> ДлиНасТРоки: Привет! Что сломал?
<bggooo> Offoffoff, и не важно какая FS будет на диске да? Хоть NTFS?
<aleksej>  да  не я зашел... с минимальным разрешением(кстати как было так и осталось всё) в папке Х11 добавились 2 файла (xorg.conf,backup, xorg.conf.failsafe,  ну и сам xorg.config) что с ними делать?
<akirich> Я сегодня нашел замечательный плюс убунты. Третий нуб из однокурсников пытается поставить Ubuntu 10.10 через wubi, и она падает сразу после после инстала. Защита от дураков...
<Bezoomie> ))
<Offoffoff> bggooo: да. главное примонтируй.
<Offoffoff> bggooo: а примонтировать можно как угодно
<bggooo> ясно, спасибо огромное
<artus> akirich: если учитывать что вуби само по себе редкое извращение )
<akirich> artus: в последний раз я этим фетишем не занимался, swap ext3 и инсталл:)
<hookah> artus: точно, особенно при учете того что поставить вместе убунту и винду нефик делать даже если вдру захочется
<hookah> вдруг
<akirich> Кстати, nvidia не выпустила новые дрова v96 для старых карт?
<artus> hookah: убунту можно поставить из под венды вообще при полном отсутствии каких либо внешних носителей причем с вполне нормального образа )
<akirich> Я уже не помню, груб ставится поверх ntdlr или под него?
<hookah> artus: убунту нужно ставить, предварительно снеся венду, отформатировафф диск, помыв его с мылом (и руки тоже) и облив диск святой водой с молитвами
<Offoffoff> hookah: ыыыы....
<akirich> народ меня вообще кто нибудь слышит?
<artus> hookah: я к тому что приходилось ставить при отсутствии флопа, сд привода и юсб как такового)
<Offoffoff> akirich: нет. и не будет.
<artus> akirich: кто последний тот и папа)) по такому принципу )
<hookah> artus: жестокая конфигурация компа у тебя там )))
<Offoffoff> akirich: нищеброды nvidia не нужны.
<akirich> Блин, теперь на медиацентре венда "прописалась"...
<Offoffoff> akirich: чио? неверный!
<Offoffoff> akirich: убей её.
<akirich> А как иначе, там карта GeForce MX440 SE
<Offoffoff> akirich: дык поставь опенсорсные
<Offoffoff> akirich: или старые накати
<akirich> У меня на Xbox стоял Damn Small Linux, а вы... неверный.
<Offoffoff> для старого железа старые ОС
<akirich> Кстати, у мну 7.10 завалялся...
<hookah> akirich: Линукс на хбоксе - это плевок в лицо мелкомягких ))
<akirich> Я так 2 года плевал
<akirich> Пока по сети не шарахнуло 260 В
<hookah> ибо все мы знаем кто разработчик хбокса=)
<hookah> akirich: молодец!))
<ponikk> господа, случайно удалил с верхней панели стандарный регулятор громкости (встроенный ривм бокс [переключатели песен]) как обратно его туды впихнуть ? Убунту 10.10
<akirich> Характеристики: 667Мгц (первый xbox на celerone), видео от nvidia OEM и 10Gb места!
<hookah> akirich: спалил чтоль его?
<akirich> Перепад напряга, БП не выделжал, сгорел БП, южный мост и IDE
<akirich> Всего 20 В от максимума. Импульсный удар.
<Offoffoff> ponikk: поставь обратно Апплет Уведомлений
<hookah> akirich: мда, как это по-русски - продавать технику и жечь ее перепадами напряжения в сети )
<artus> hookah: как это по русски, покупать дорогую тегнику и не ставить стабилизаторы )
<Offoffoff> ponikk: правой кнопой по верхней панели
<akirich> hookah: да как нефик делать, этот же перепад сжег ноут на 266 Пентиуме - 10 лет жил. У меня депресия неделю была, пока новый не купил
<Offoffoff> ponikk: добавить на панель
<akirich> artus: как это по русски, покупать дорогую тегнику и сжигать стабилизаторы ) У нас 26 декабря 2006 г. по сети е***уло 0,6 кВ
<hookah> artus: ну вообще-то на подстанции должны следить за стабилизацией напряжения ))
<hookah> artus: если в европе такое произойдет - тут такой пипец начнется, всех электриков засудят нафик )
<akirich> hookah: как это по русски надеятся на подстанции...
<hookah> akirich: я не в россии, мне пофик. у меня нет стабилизатора однако я не переживаю за свою технику
<himik> по-русски это так - сгорело... да и х с ним
<hookah> himik: смотря че сгорело. ноуты на 266 пентиуме разве что в музее теперь искать, если бы мне такой сожгли я бы тоже расстроился )
<himik> ааа
<hookah> когда-то у меня был комп на проце 80286, так до сих пор жалею что он у меня не сохранился
<akirich> hookah: ты откуда?
<hookah> правда когда он у меня был, я ходил пешком под тот самый стол, на котором он стоял
<himik> а у меня сохранился PentuimII 266 на asus p2be с 64 метрами
<hookah> akirich: ну вообще из Ульяновска, последние 4 года живу за бугром - сначала в штатах, теперь в испании
<hookah> himik: у меня в ульске где-то валяется пара процов AMD K5 и K6
<himik> и хард на2 гига, о боже на нем скорость чтения 3.5мега в секунда
<Offoffoff> ponikk: ты всем пиши это.
<Offoffoff> ponikk: тогда pulseaudio -k
<akirich> А мой дохлый ноут был с первой дискретной видяхой для ноутов: внешний (не впаянный в мать) чип :)
<hookah> akirich: дааа, ноут эпический
<hookah> =)
<ponikk> Offoffoff: ок
<ponikk> Offoffoff: эт в терминале дубасить ?
<akirich> Сегодня, знакомый консультант в магазе показал асусовский ноут с убунтой... без desktop менеджера...
<ezh> уважаемые, в убунту 10.10 пропал в верхней панели значек вай-фая Оо ....как блин теперь к роутеру то присоединиться ? ...вобщем матары в шоке.
<Offoffoff> ponikk: да
<Bezoomie> :-D
<Offoffoff> akirich: это как
<akirich> ezh: он автоматически ищет сети.
<artus> ezh: снеси nm поставь wicd
<ezh> ищет..но значка нету ...только значек голубозуба есть
<himik> пойду учиться зубы ростить
<akirich> Offoffoff: это так, бут без оформления, грузится с указанием на ядро убунту. Далее welcome to asus и запрос юзерпасса
<hookah> ezh: apt-get install wicd, нет?
<ezh> ща попробую
<Offoffoff> akirich: а иксы?
<ponikk> Offoffoff: ноль на массу, песня ток переключилась в ривм боксе, вырубил ривм бокс вписал опять.. на панеле ничё непоявилось
<akirich> на введенный логинпасс root, он открывается и все...
<hookah> akirich: интересно кто счас купит ноут без графики на нем ) юзвери не понимаю то ОСь может не иметь графики
<akirich> поэтому в магазе вместо оси демонстрируют биос.
<hookah> akirich: биос юзеров тоже отпугивает ))
<Offoffoff> akirich: идиоты...
<akirich> Кстати, изначально их готовые ПК идут с Ubuntu (хотя во всех прайсах это UnBUNTU)
<Offoffoff> akirich: А зачем так делают?
<akirich> А чтоб сразу ставили Win7
<Offoffoff> akirich: Вот после этого, возникает мысль о заговоре торговых сетей.
<akirich> А консультантам пофик, они даже к тачкам с убунтой подходить бояццо
<artus> akirich: ато) авдруг попросять че нить показать)
<Offoffoff> akirich: не делал такой диверсии? запускаешь с liveusb Убунту на буках в таких магазах?
<akirich> А кстати был еще один асус, но на нем что-то knoppix-based было
<Offoffoff> akirich: только надо вдвоем, один отвлекает консультанта
<Offoffoff> второй быстренько загружается
<hookah> Offoffoff: план интересный ))) еще если и темы оформления поставить успеть, чтоб покрасивее ))
<akirich> artus: а так, они открывают ОпенОфис с рабочего стола мувик проигрывают, на этом вопросы заканчиваются.
<artus> akirich: а если спросить на предмет как долго ядро собираетцо? )))
<akirich> Offoffoff: кстати не пробовал, надо флешку новую купить, а старую под подобные цели:)))
<hookah> akirich: а то что можно купить ноут не переплачивая за венду и поставить че хошь - никому в голову не приходит, как ни печально
<akirich> artus: ответ - пошел вон гентушник голимый:)
<Offoffoff> hookah: почему? У нас во Владике в DNS так и продают
<Offoffoff> hookah: без ОС стоит на 1.5 дешевле
<hookah> Offoffoff: завидую. тут в магазинах вообще ужас - ВСЕ ноуты на вин7
<akirich> 1.5к за ось...  Маловато
<Offoffoff> Ааааааааааааааааааа! Что это?????????????
<akirich> С нашими ценами в Украине это как минимум 2.4к должно быть
<akirich> Бугога, оффа сьел "Чужой" :)
<hookah> Offoffoff: так при этом еще и все на процах интел, сейчас - большинство на интел и3. амд вообще не найти
<hookah> блин, испугался он моих страшных рассказов и убежал )))
<akirich> А у нас паритет, и то и другое, хотя интелов немного больше
<hookah> akirich: я вообще за год здесь не смог найти не одного амд, мой ноут из штатов - на амд zm-80
<hookah> artus: ну вот, все разбежались
<ozstr1ker> нужна помощь в установке убунту на usb
<ozstr1ker> чего то я читаю и ничего не понимаю
<ozstr1ker> error: hd0.msdos1 out of disk.
<ozstr1ker> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594006
<bggooo> hookah, всех распугал, своими семерками, всетаки правду говорят, у Windows Seven большой потенциал :))
<hookah> bggooo: не моими семерками - магазинными.
 * bggooo разворачивет медовый кекс
<himik> не к ночи помянуть
<bggooo> ну да ладно, сейчас уже не докажешь, нет никого
<bggooo> :)
<hookah> bggooo: хотя каюсь, в моем доме тоже есть это зло - на ноуте девушки моей установлено. Ибо если снесу - там СИМС3 установлены - меня жестоко казнят
<himik> зло оно такое зло... у меня зло стоит чисто для другого зла - кс
<Taurendil> а ты всю папку с ними копируй
<Taurendil> himik, О_О
<Taurendil> а вайн?
<Taurendil> уж кс то там летит
<bggooo> hookah, такая же фигня) у меня на нетбуке жены стоит Xp мечтаю когда же их офис переведут на мандриву)) Тогда смогу туда закинуть убунту или Mint ;)
<himik> хз, может и летит, но когда он запускается ни меню ни консоли в нем нет хз почему
<himik> потом как-нибудь поковыряю
<bggooo> но начальство у них все мутит и мутит) разговор был еще год назад, а воз и ныне там :)
<Taurendil> у нас все как обычно
 * bggooo захавал кекс, собирается поглотить песочное кольцо
<hookah> Taurendil: CS Source я пробовал ставить - глючит видео страшно
<Taurendil> hookah, давно дело было?
<hookah> думаю полгода назад
<hookah> Taurendil: хотя может и год - не помню
<Taurendil> )) не знаю, вообще это как повезет с железом, у кого-то все ок вообще, а у кого-то ничего не работает
<bggooo> Taurendil, еще сильно зависит от способности погуглить :)
<hookah> Taurendil: ну железо у меня RADEON x3450 кажется или че-то такое. вроде неплохая карта но под линухом поддержка страдает
<Taurendil> у меня тоже ati, хорошая карта, новая, так вот плоховато пашет. драйвера стоят, а даже когда компиз включен лагает все)
<Taurendil> но контра 1.6 в вайне идет норм)))
<hookah> ну 1.6 не пробовал а сорс тормозит
<Taurendil> сорс мне не нравится, это уже не то
<hookah> а мне 1.6 не нравится - это еще не то ))
<Taurendil> аххахха
<Taurendil> это же тру)
<hookah> если поиграешь в сорс пару недель - на 1.6 уже не пернешься ))
<hookah> блин, вернешься* )))
<hookah> сорри опечатка )
<Taurendil> да я играл в соурс и подольше) потом поставил вообще 1.1 и пол года жарился, потом 1.6 опять)
<IchEsseDichAuf> где хранятся установленые пакеты?
<IchEsseDichAuf> есть же какой то кеш у синаптика и апт
<himik> 1.6 форева
<himik> IchEsseDichAuf: /var/cache/apt/cache
<himik> тьфу, в конце не cache а archives
<IchEsseDichAuf> отлинчо
<IchEsseDichAuf> спасибо, himik
<Taurendil> ребята, вот объясните мне, как так можно... я просто поражаюсь http://www.rg.ru/2010/12/10/glonass-anons.html
<himik> всё очень просто, бабки в оборот пускают
<himik> надо было получить страховку и сделать повторный заказ
<hookah> himik: а может просто руки откуда не надо растутт
<himik> кому-то это выгодно, я никогда не поверю, что бы на таком объекте перелили пару тонн
<hookah> himik: справедливо
<Taurendil> мало того, что взялись за непосильное дело, на данном этапе, да и не нужное никому, они еще и на такие левые провокационные действия миллиарды наших налогов переводят
<himik> эх...
<Taurendil> а если и случайно, то все равно, кроме как уже идиотизмом это никак не назовешь... это не пару литров, а 2 тонны топлива
<Taurendil> ну е мое
<himik> знаете, во Внуково строиться новый терминал... эх а сколько там правокационных действий и идиотизма...
<himik> сколько миллиардов втрубу летело
<Taurendil> да у нас везде) хоть стреляй
<hookah> Taurendil: это печально, что технологический патенциал страны идет на оплату миллиардных счетов всякого олигархического быдла
<himik> я просто работал в проектном отделе
<hookah> потенциал*
<Taurendil> himik, ну тебе ли не знать)
<IchEsseDichAuf> можно ли из системы "достать" уже установленный пакет? (в кеше его уже нет)
<himik> IchEsseDichAuf: ну может его просто скачать из инета
<IchEsseDichAuf> я что то найти не могу
<himik> название можно через synaptic посмотреть
<IchEsseDichAuf> да, я уже посмотрел
<IchEsseDichAuf> в синаптик он хрен уже знает откуда попал
<IchEsseDichAuf> вообще то нашёл в сети, версию поновее, подойдёт.
<IchEsseDichAuf> чёрт, нет, не нашёл.
<Neversleep> русский чат? оО.. что то ни одного не вижу )
 * Neversleep недоумевает
<hookah{sleep}> Neversleep: ну не все же никогда не спят, как ты, судя по твоему нику )
<hookah{sleep}> я вот вроде тут последний, и то спать иду )
<Neversleep> ну спасибо)) уважил дядьку на ночь глядя)) я уж думал не так настроил что то )))))
<Neversleep> спать, так спать))   сновидений
<hookah{sleep}> Neversleep: норм все настроил, просто уже полчаса как тишина в чате ) и мне завтра вставать рано, так что я спать )) спокойной
<Neversleep> спокойной
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah{sleep}, мы просто аскируемся
<inkvizitor68sl> маскируемся
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя нет
<inkvizitor68sl> тупо нет никого хД
<himik> какэтонетеслиесть
<Neversleep> )))
<Neversleep> значит всё норм
#ubuntu-ru 2010-12-11
<ozstr1ker> конечно все класно но у меня ничего не получилось. щит.
<Neversleep> эм?
<ozstr1ker> капекс граб -это целая заморочка
<ozstr1ker> не хочется об этом говорить
<greywalk> привте
<greywalk> такой вопрос - имеет ли значение для win Xp на виртуальной машине (virtualbox) для запуска игр - установлен ли у меня проприетарный драйвер для видеокарты на хосте?
<AndreX> Доброго времени суток
<Anton2d> Подскажите как ускорить скролинг колесом мыши, нужно что бы листало побольше строк за один тик.
<Offoffoff> Anton2d: а внастройках Мышь нету?
<Anton2d> про моусвелл нету даже упоминаний
<Offoffoff> тогда gconf-editor
<Offoffoff> посмотри там
<Anton2d> ищу
<Offoffoff> если нет - тогда надо смотреть в настройках Иксов
<Anton2d> desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse/drag_threshold - не оно ?
<Anton2d> там 8 стоит
<Anton2d> не, не оно
<Offoffoff> не
<Offoffoff> это перетаскивалка
<Anton2d> поискал по "маусе" вроде ничко похожего на маусыелл нету в гконфе
<Anton2d> а в иксах где искать ?
<Bezoomie> Доброе
<Anton2d> Offoffoff, а не подскажешь, где в иксах поискать можно ?
<Offoffoff> смотрю
<net_toxic> Anton2d, а что найти хочешь?
<Anton2d> ищу как поменьять чувствительность скролинга к колесу мыши.
<Anton2d> в gconf-editor не нашёл
<Anton2d> в system-preferences-mouse тоже нету
<yurau> у меня скоро будет скорость 20Мбит. а у вас?
<Anton2d> и не гуглится особо по этому вопросу что то
<inkvizitor68sl> yurau, а у меня она уже года 2 как 20 мбит. а до этого полтора года была 80 мбит
<yurau> inkvizitor68sl: дома?
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<yurau> круто
<skai-falkorr> yurau: московия:)куда нам до нее
<yurau> :)
<yurau> я из СПб :)
<skai-falkorr> yurau: ну и куда тебе до московии:)
<Anton2d> да последние года два сидел на 256 потом на 512 за ~900 руб
<yurau> 350 рэ хотят за 20Мбит
<Anton2d> теперь 1 мегабит за 700 р.
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> я 1000 плачу за 20
<Anton2d> п.с. далёкое замкадье
<skai-falkorr> заете сидел на мегабитном безлимите с ограничением по трафику - вот это жесть:)
<yurau> я с модемов начинал
<Anton2d> ну ичё я с флоппинета начинал
<skai-falkorr> а я начинал с отсутствия инетов и таскания харда к друзьям
<yurau> Anton2d: флоппиинет это когда весь инет на флоппи?
<Anton2d> тогда не было инета
<Anton2d> тогда было фидо
<yurau> аа, да к фидо я не успел подключиться
<Anton2d> дискетку уносиш пешком к ноде, у ноды модем, почта уходит в сеть ;)
<yurau> Anton2d: есть картинка про флопи инет
<Anton2d> невидел. короче офтопик разводим тут  ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> знаете
<inkvizitor68sl> я сидел на 32 кбитах
<inkvizitor68sl> с ограничением по трафику
<Anton2d> но первые модемы на 2400 бод, это была конечно музыка!
<inkvizitor68sl> и даже на 8 кбитах сидел
<inkvizitor68sl> а потом сидел на 128 кбитах шаернных на 10-20 человек
<inkvizitor68sl> и всё это - через тарелочку
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: я тож сидел на 32х
<inkvizitor68sl> так что
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: и все это через гнилую телефонную сеть:)
 * skai-falkorr думает, что люди неисправимы:)если найдется повод померяться виртуальными пинусами - все начнут меряться
<inkvizitor68sl> хыхы
<inkvizitor68sl> да чего мериться
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня ноут по характеристикам лучше макбуков почти всех
<inkvizitor68sl> ;Р
<yurau> Anton2d: http://www.meh.ro/2009/12/18/the-internet-on-a-disc/
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: да чего меряться:)у меня ноут устраивает всем, и я даже за него не отдал кучу бабла:)
<inkvizitor68sl> да я тоже не особенно то и кучу отдал
<yurau> а у меня нет ноута. есть нетбук, с него и пишу.
<Anton2d> yurau, это дискетка супер, но немного не про то. ;)
<Suntechnic> Привет
<Suntechnic> Почему sudo не пашет с echo? :
<Suntechnic> $ sudo echo 10>/proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<Suntechnic> bash: /proc/sys/vm/swappiness: Отказано в доступе
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что sudo е пашет с echo
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее не пашет с перенаправлением вывода
<inkvizitor68sl> перенаправление - уже не от рута выполняется.
<aleksej> Всем здрасти.. у мя такой вопросик.. А как конкретно узнать какая у тебя модель видеокарты? Для этого есть какая нибудь команда в консоли
<inkvizitor68sl> aleksej, lshw
<Suntechnic> inkvizitor68sl, спасибо.
<Suntechnic> Как решить проблему?
<inkvizitor68sl> sudo su
<inkvizitor68sl> ну или man tea
<yurau> aleksej: glxinfo
<inkvizitor68sl> или как его там
<aleksej> спасибо уже нашел
<yurau> Suntechnic: батник запускай
<Suntechnic> sudo su не подходит - надо в одну команду...
<Suntechnic> скрипт не хочу, пока...
<aleksej> а версию ос?
<aleksej> как просмотреть версию линукса?
<skai-falkorr> exec lsb_release -d | sed -e 's/.*: //' | awk '{print $2,$3,$4}'
<skai-falkorr> aleksej: простая же команда:)сам не мог догадаться?
<aleksej> не смешно
<skai-falkorr> а что?команда то поможет:)
<yurau> aleksej: я обычно помню какую систему ставлю :)
<skai-falkorr> yurau: у него провалы в памяти:)по пьяни линуху небось поставил, и вот не помнит какую и зачем:)
<Offoffoff> aleksej: просто lsb_release -a
<Offoffoff> aleksej: я же тебе её вчера говорил. Надо записывать, если не запоминаешь сам.
<Offoffoff> aleksej: заведи блог, как я.
<skai-falkorr> Offoffoff: просто lsb_release -a  не интересно:)
<Offoffoff> aleksej: на juick.com
<Offoffoff> skai-falkorr: за-то информативно же ж
<aleksej> блин моего драйвера на Ubuntu 10/04  нет что делать?
<skai-falkorr> кстати идея с блогом ему полезна.раз он не помнит, что установил
<Offoffoff> aleksej: да есть.
<skai-falkorr> aleksej: собрать самому
<Offoffoff> aleksej: ты можешь попробвать via, openchrome
<Offoffoff> aleksej: можешь поставить тот бинарник, который я тебя давал
<Offoffoff> aleksej: целых три варианта
<aleksej> я не умею...
<Offoffoff> aleksej: ну учись
<aleksej> я скачал папку с драйвером а как установить не знаю
<Offoffoff> распакуй
<aleksej> так вынаучите... вы для чего то тут сидите?
<Offoffoff> отключи иксы
<Offoffoff> aleksej: я просто тусуюсь. и иногда глумлюсь над наглыми юзверями.
<Offoffoff> aleksej: иногда помогаю, даю направление.
<aleksej> распаковать? это просто извлечь из архива в какую нить папку или еще что то
<Offoffoff> aleksej: можно в папку
<Offoffoff> aleksej: можно в директорию
<aleksej> когда отключаю иксы появляеться мозайка и система перезагружаеться
<aleksej> почему?
<inkvizitor68sl> aleksej, мы тут сидим чтобы пиписькам^W ноутами меряться. А ты думаешь для чего мы тту сидим?
<Offoffoff> aleksej: ну плохо. А как ты отключаешь иксы.
<aleksej> sudo service Kdm stop
<Offoffoff> aleksej: у тебя нет KDE
<Offoffoff> aleksej: зачем ты это пишешь?
<Offoffoff> aleksej: тебе надо sudo service xdm stop
<aleksej> как нет у мя менеджер кдм стоит
<Offoffoff> нафига?
<aleksej> нет хдм не пашет ваще
<Offoffoff> откуда у тебя смесь kde и xcfe?
<inkvizitor68sl> а в xubuntu не gdm разве?
<aleksej> гдм
<aleksej> в том то и дело
<inkvizitor68sl> ...
<Offoffoff> aleksej: ну тогда sudo service gdm stop
<aleksej> мне предложили загрузить менеджера и выбрать самостоятельно между гдм и кдм вот я и выбрал
<aleksej> когда гдм стоп то ероры вылетают и варнинг
<aleksej> как там боьшой текст вставлять?
<inkvizitor68sl> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com , http://dumpz.org/ или http://paste.org.ru
<aleksej> http://paste.org.ru/?rb1m5s
<aleksej> вот все три тормозил смарите че было
 * inkvizitor68sl поглядел по сторонам.
<inkvizitor68sl> это пиздец, простите....
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban --host inkvizitor68sl 300
<aleksej> ну так что?
<aleksej> Народ вы поглядели че у мя там?
<inkvizitor68sl> gdm gdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdmgdm
<aleksej> ну и
<aleksej> А я обратно на гдм могу переключиться?
<SergeyIT> aleksej, 2-й день обуччения....
<aleksej> да да
<aleksej> Я просто хочу установить драйвер
<Holeech> ку
<aleksej> http://paste.org.ru/?21a2iz
<aleksej> Если система его обнаружила значит его можно изменить.. как?
<aleksej> ubuntuhelp это робот?
<SergeyIT> aleksej, убунту поставил?
<aleksej> да убунту 10.10 тоже поставил.. Но она виснет внезапно и беспорядочно не знаю в чем причина .... сейчас работаю с Xubuntu
<aleksej> вот тебе и линукс блин...
<SergeyIT> aleksej, ставь убунту
<aleksej> да стоит она... у мя ща 2 О.С
<aleksej> в убунту те же  проблеммы с разрешением... К тому же еще висяки
<aleksej> кто поможет
<aleksej> ?
<Bezoomie> как Обновить ритм бокс
<bggooo> Bezoomie, а у тебя что 12 версия?
<Bezoomie> 0,13,1
<Bezoomie> а я хочу 0,13,2
<bggooo> зачем?
<Bezoomie> проверить будет ли читать фаил?
<Bezoomie> потому что в нынешней версии он тупит с ним
<Bezoomie> только амарок справляется
<bggooo> может прочитать список изменений и не париться
<bggooo> http://projects.gnome.org/rhythmbox/rhythmbox-0.13.2.changes
<ZeVoluciON> ставь deadbeef
<bggooo> Подскажите где убунта хранит импортированные ключи репозитариев если я их импортирую через gpg --keyserver
<bggooo> о, у gpg  даже русский ман есть))
<Bezoomie> так все таки как обновить то его?
<bggooo> Bezoomie, вот попробуй тут почитать, я обновлял так до 13 но думаю там мало что изменилось
<bggooo> http://ubuntual.com/%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D1%8F%D0%B5%D0%BC-rhythmbox-%D0%B2-ubuntu-10-04/
<Bezoomie> Блин, у меня 13 стоит но мне надо поставить 13.2
<bggooo> мде
<bggooo> ну да проверил в этом репе нет 13.2 версии)
<Bezoomie> все разобрался , обновляю)
<korvin> нннееееееееееееттт
<Bezoomie> У меня есть фаил но Ритмбокс его не читает Ю может что то надо установить , фаил radio.m3u
<Bezoomie> http://dl.free.fr/pgbXBz3Lu тут фаил , который не читает ритмбокс
<Bezoomie> Есть решения?
<bggooo> конечно)
<Bezoomie> и?
<bggooo> открываешь его в gedit копипируешь строку с нужной радистанцией и добавляешь в ритмбокс новую радистанцию
<bggooo> работает прекрасно)
<Bezoomie> нет
<bggooo> только что проверир
<bggooo> л
<Bezoomie> он там играет максиму минут 15 потом буфер и пипец
<bggooo> ну я пока слушаю) сейчас посмотрим)
<Bezoomie> понравилось?
<Bezoomie> Ну что прерывается звук?
<bggooo> пока нет)
<Bezoomie> у меня уже
<Bezoomie> соединение ппц
<bggooo> может найти другой поток?
<Bezoomie> и кирпич
<bggooo> поискать
<Bezoomie> вот в этом все и дело что ритмбокс не умеет чередовать поток так как делает Амарок
<Bezoomie> Из за этого не навижу ритмбокс
<Bezoomie> ненавижу
<ZeVoluciON> omg, радио и mocp умеет
<Bezoomie> речь идет о ритмбоксе а не о других плеерах
<ZeVoluciON> говорит человек, ненавидящий ритмбокс, но продолжающий его использовать
<ZeVoluciON> мазохизм, да?
<Bezoomie> не продолжаю а решаю выход, из этой ситуации, просто если решить проблему то я буду пользовать им, но это видимо только фантастика для ритмбокса воспроизведение фаила м3u
<Bezoomie> dct jcnfkmyst gktths gjxtve nj evt.n tuj xbnfnm ? yj njkmrj yt hbnv,jrc
<Bezoomie> все остальные плееры умеют его читать , но толь ритмбокс  не хочет
<alagos> привет
<jah-man> что наиболее user friendly ( дружелюбно пользователю ) : mandriva, openSUSE или limux mint?
<jah-man> *linux
<jah-man> ау?..
<aleksej> необходимо запустить виндовс из под линукса как это зделать?
<aleksej> Народ!!
<aleksej> !
<rapidsp> народ безмолвствует
<rapidsp> wine или virtualbox
<Anton2d> !vbox
<ubuntuhelp> это x86 !virtualizer. !free версии доступны в Ubuntu как virtualbox-ose. Закрытые версии доступны тут: http://virtualbox.org/. Детали для установки тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/virtualbox и на анг. сдесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Ithaca> Hello
<korvin> jah-man, ubuntu же
<Bezoomie> Rhythmbox  версия 0.13.2 , как заставить его читать файл radio.m3u???
<jah-man> korvin, ну я понимаю, но дистриба убунту у меня сейчас нет.
<korvin> тогда mint
<jah-man> он на убунту базируется?
<korvin> он фактически убунту и есть
<jah-man> понятно) спасибо, добрый человек
<korvin> я не добрый
<korvin> и не человек
<korvin> !korvin
<ubuntuhelp> korvin - гигантский боевой человекоподобный робот.
<jah-man> оу) понятно) спасибо, все равно) мужественный, воинственный робот
<Ithaca> У меня тут вознили траблы с убунтуй после последних апдейтов(ubuntu 10.10)
<Ithaca> не у кого проблем нету с графической оболочкой?
<jah-man> Ithaca, а что с ней у тебя случилось?
<Ithaca> у меня не хочет загружаться в обычном режиме
<Ithaca> в безопасном грузится
<Ithaca> ричем проблема и на компе и на ноуте
<Ithaca> просто засавка висит
<Ithaca> *заставка
<jah-man> Ithaca, хм...а у меня иногда иксы не поднимаются...приходится в ручную..знаешь если есть возможность, лучше откатись на 10.04.
<Ithaca> ну вот я уже думаю
<Ithaca> что надо
<Ithaca> =)
<jah-man> Ithaca, она стабильнее, и большинство багов в ней уже пофиксили.
<aleksej> как в консоли запустить файл VirtualBox-3.2.12-68302-Linux_x86.run
<alagos> ololo
<aleksej> ubuntuhelp help mie
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='help mie'
<alagos> aleksej, ты меня видишь?
<aleksej> да а что это?
<alagos> Это тест связи))
<alagos> попробуй в терминале ввести virtual и нажать tab
<alagos> ubuntuhelp connetc
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='connetc'
<alagos> ubuntuhelp connect
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='connect'
<alagos> ubuntuhelp weechat
<ubuntuhelp> WeeChat - консольный IRC-клиент с возможностью скриптования на C, Python, Perl, Ruby и LUA.
<aleksej> При запуски машины выдает вот что(Не удалось открыть сессию для виртуальной машины Windows.
<aleksej> Virtual machine 'Windows' has terminated unexpectedly during startup.)
<alagos> Это ты винду в виртуалбоксе пытаешься запустить?
<aleksej> ну да
<san4o> внятно тебе виртуальная машина обьяснила
<san4o> =)
<aleksej> а что надо зделать чтобы этого не было?
<alagos> Возможно, стоит переустановить твой виндовс?
<alagos> Он у тебя установлен в виртуальной машине?
<aleksej> не понял.... у мя же его нет
<aleksej> как его установить?
<alagos> Зайди на sun и скачай Sun VirtualBox
<aleksej> эт есть такое
<aleksej> дальше
<aleksej> что делать
<alagos> Дальше нужно выбрать какую операционку устанавливать
<san4o> я бы имя поменял )) ато на само название виндовс, линукс может ошибку выкинуть )
<alagos> Не, у меня стояло windows 7 и все было ок
<aleksej> делаю.............
<alagos> Ты по мануалу делаешь?
<alagos> http://ubuntologia.ru/virtualbox-windows-in-ubuntu
<aleksej> Не удалось открыть сессию для виртуальной машины мое.
<aleksej> Virtual machine 'мое' has terminated unexpectedly during startup.
<alagos> Я бы рекомендовал тебе сделать так как сдесь рассказано
<alagos> Так ты не установил систему, а хочешь уже что то запустить
<alagos> Ты же не указал настройки и виртуальный жесткий и откуда устанавливать
<alagos> Читай мануал по той ссылке что я кинул))
<aleksej> а вы не скажите где образ винды взять и эмулятор под линукс
<alagos> а aptitude убрали из 10.10 что ли?
<aleksej> 10.04
<alagos> Что значит эмулятор под линукс?
<san4o> aleksej и что ты будеш делаь и етими 2мя вещами ?
<alagos> Он установит в виртуалке винду и будет эмулировать на ней линукс???
<alagos> Он знает толк в извращениях
<aleksej> зделаю загрузосную флешку с виндой
<alagos> Так ты прально все делаешь
<alagos> Ставь винду по тому мануалу что я дал на виртуал бокс
<alagos> И делай флешку
<aleksej> я читаю
<alagos> Ты не читай, ты делай так как там написано. А скачать винду можно откуда угодно. ex.ua 0day.kiev.ua rutraker.ru
<san4o> aleksej если весь процес для того чтобы сделать загрузочную флешку, то проже уже в вайне запустить прогу которой будеш ето делать и указать образ винды
<alagos> про рутрекер не помню точно
<aleksej> уже в вайне запустить прог - эт как?
<alagos> Вообще то проще было бы через dd сделать флешку, но вот как с грабом потом играться - это уже сложновао
<alagos> sudo apt-get install wine
<aleksej> так прожка виндовская тока есть
<san4o> alagos ниче ты не сделаеш через граб установщик винды не вызвеш, я пробовал.
<aleksej> я ее хочу в виртулбоксе запуститьь и зделать все по старинке :) в родной винде
<alagos> san4o, мне корешь обещает вообще поставить семерку и убунту на одну флешку. Хочу проверить что будет)
<alagos> aleksej, ну вот через wine ты и сможешь запустить виндовую прогу на линуксе
<aleksej> ды? интересненько
<san4o> alagos поставить 7 и линукс на 1 флеху свободно, а сделать на 1 флехе груб + установочный линукс + установочный винды не покатит
<aleksej> как правильно написать?
<alagos> sudo apt-get install wine
<alagos> san4o, а почему?
<alagos> Ведь можно сделать на флешке 2 раздела и запускать из них 2 операционки
<alagos> Тем же грабом
<san4o> alagos: 2 раздела то одно, просто установщик винды для етих целей кривоватий, у груба даже есть возможность емулирования установочного образа как отдельного устройства, но на етапе разметки вылетает бсод )
<alagos> san4o, а если не эмулировать?
<san4o> хотя впринципе ....  разметить флеху на 2 раздела, потом спец прогой под винду загнать установочный образ на 1 раздел, а дальше ставить груб с которойго загрузка будет передаватся на раздел с виндой
<san4o> но это для очень отчаяных людей
<jah-man> пипл, проблема. имеется флеш загрузочная с минтом, и делл латитуд 2100. при загрузке с флешки вылетает ошибка: vesamenu.c32: not a COM32R image
<san4o> alagos есть очень хороший ресурс greenflash.su  там много инфы по создания универсальной флехи, но эту дилему так и не решили толком
<alagos> san4o, будем смотреть
<aleksej> плз дайте ссылку на образ винды Xp желательно сп3
<san4o> aleksej: ты удачный канал для вопроса выбрал
<alagos> aleksej, не ну я все понимаю, но ты уже совсем попутался. Это тебе какой канал по твоему? "Как установить винду-ру"?
<san4o> aleksej:     opensharing.org  там найдеш
<aleksej> пасибо
<alagos> http://media-get.ru/torrent.php?r=opensharing&u=http://opensharing.org/download/53087&f=Windows_XP_SP3_XTreme_Final_Edition_(2008).iso.torrent
<aleksej> у мя система виснет через каждые 10 мин ... поставлю винду и забуду обо всем нахх
<san4o> jah-man чем загрузочную флеху делал ?
<jah-man> san4o, встроенной утилиткой убунтовской.
<san4o> jah-man  контрольные суммы проверял ?
<aleksej>  http://media-get.ru/torrent.php?r=opensharing&u=http://opensharing.org/download/53087&f=Windows_XP_SP3_XTreme_Final_Edition_(2008).iso.torrent это бред там скачиваеться exe afqk
<jah-man> san4o, неа.
<aleksej> afqk - файл
<san4o> jah-man мож образ не совсем докачало или еще че нить , нада б для надежности проверить
<jah-man> san4o, да нет..качал торрент через трансмиссион, все завершилось нормально...и кстати на флешку с сусей и арчем, реагирует так же
<san4o> aleksej нажми скачать торент а не медиа гет и не магнет
<aleksej> все проехали...  терь где взять торрент клиент на Ubuntu 10.04
<san4o> jah-man vesamenu.c32: not a COM32R image  какаято проблема с драйвером веса, хотя через него даже самые-самые видео карточки идут
<jah-man> san4o, и проблему можно как то решить?
<san4o> jah-man так и не уточнил ты, кстанти, на каком етапе загрузки ошибка то вылетает ?
<aleksej> кстати заметил такую штуку когда запускаю систему чрез kdm менеджер система виснет в течении нескольких минут а то и вовсе не загружаеться, при презагрузке вылетает окошко с таким диалогом( установленно минимальное разрешение экрана ) зате
<aleksej> м выбрать действия - запустить через драйвер веса - изменить конфигурацию xorg - просмотреть архив ошибок... Когда выбираю запуск системы через драйвер веса система работает стабильно не виснет но разрешение экрана я всётаки поменять не могу.
<aleksej> ..
<jah-man> san4o, начинает грузится с флешки и сразу же.
<aleksej> шо оробыть? А то мож я на линуксе и останусь
<san4o> jah-man даже меню не показывает ?
<aleksej> Да.. кто нить подскажет как установить торрент клинта на линукс ????
<jah-man> san4o, дааа..только начинается загрузка и сразу ошибка.
<aleksej> все мя уже не слушают...:)))
<hookah> aleksej: смотря какой. а вообще идешь в убунту софт центр и выбираешь
<aleksej> аа блин забыл извиняюсь
<san4o> jah-man как  вариант попробуй другую утилиту для согдания live-usb, рекомендую unetbootin
<XuMuK> ку
<jah-man> san4o, и через него тоже пробовал..
<hookah> XuMuK: ку-ку
<aleksej> блин тут даже встроенный клиент есть а я тормжу
<hookah> aleksej: трансмишн?
<aleksej> ага
<hookah> aleksej: я себе поставил кедовый KTorrent, он удобнее - больше юторрент напоминает
<aleksej> он в центре приложений есть?
<artus> а поставить уторент не?
<korvin> а мне мюторент не кажется удобным
<aleksej> не мюторрент простенький удобный
<aleksej> самое оно
<korvin> данунафик
<hookah> artus: ломает ) этот из центра приложений поставился
<jah-man> korvin, под форточки ничего лучше нет. а под убунтой трансмишн меня устраивает полностью.
<korvin> трансмишшн проще
<korvin> =)
<hookah> aleksej: есть
<jah-man> aleksej, +мю удобный.
<hookah> у транса ограниченный функционал по сравнению с другими
<aleksej> оо я полез качать
<aleksej> да все они на одно лицо
<Offoffoff> hookah: не ограниченный.. А лаконичный.
<hookah> Offoffoff: принципиальное отличие мне в глаза не бросается )
<jah-man> опа.. еще раз через unetbootin попробовал, пошло ^^ спасибо san4o)
<aleksej> обьясните мне почему у мя система виснет...
<aleksej> а когда загружаеться в режиме веса то норм
<Offoffoff> aleksej: ну ты над ней надругался.
<Offoffoff> aleksej: вот и виснет.
<Bezoomie> hookah: я тоже за Кторрент , самый прикольный
<aleksej> а как исправить?
<Offoffoff> aleksej: возлюбить Убунту какая она самоя есть.
<aleksej>  с разрешением 1024 - 740 ????? это не реально :))))
<ydz> Привет всем!
<ydz> Народ, где взять process.h
<aleksej> кто нить с драйвером тогда мне поможет???
<aleksej> я уже запутался че делать
<Offoffoff> ydz: в src
<Offoffoff> aleksej: ты отключил иксы?
<aleksej> я когда отключаю Мозайка являеться и все висяк
<hookah> Bezoomie: а вичат забросил чтоль? ))
<Offoffoff> aleksej: ну ищи способ, чтобы не было мозаики
<Bezoomie> hookah: он сложен для мну
<Offoffoff> aleksej: попробуй просто сtrl+alt+f1
<aleksej> вообщем когда кдм отключаю появляеться темный экран и надпись перезагрузка параметров дисплея потом комп вырубаеться а когда вкл то все так же
<Offoffoff> aleksej: и по живому поставь
<hookah> Bezoomie: ничего сложного. пара команд всего )
<Offoffoff> aleksej: у тебя должен быть gdm
<Offoffoff> aleksej: если у тебя kdm - то у тебя какой-то зоопарк
<Bezoomie> hookah: может через месяц и не сложно будет )))
<artus> у него kdm
<hookah> Bezoomie: если маны почитаешь на оф сайте, то и раньше будет не сложно )
<Offoffoff> artus: ну значит он нам парит моск.
<Offoffoff> artus: понаставил чо попало,  а потом удивляется.
<Bezoomie> hookah: я не знаю , мне кажется что не удобен он для меня
<Alagos> Ололо?
<ydz> Пиплы, где взять process.h?
<Alagos> Меня видно?
<ydz> нет
<san4o> ydz: nano process.h
<Alagos> ))
<ydz> че нуб чтоль?
<san4o> какой вопрос .... такой и ответ
<ydz> да я понимаю, но это не к этому случаю
<ydz> пздц
<ydz> слов нет
<ydz> так что с process.h
<Alagos> а как поставить русский аспел?
<san4o> может стоит все таки уточнить что это за файл. и куда он нужен
<artus> @kick ydz
<Bezoomie> кто знает как зделать рамки окон прозрачными как в Кубунту
<ydz> Извиняюсь за выражение, просто ...ладно не буду
<san4o> может стоит все таки уточнить что это за файл. и куда он нужен
<ydz> Те, кто могут помочь, знают что это за файл
<hookah> ydz: чувак, такие вопросы надо на программерских каналах задавать, а не убунту
<ydz> ))
<ydz> согласен, но тут мне могут подсказать какой пакет в ubuntu скачивать
<hookah> ydz: ну build-essential разве что, и с-компилятор
<ydz> ясно
<san4o> Bezoomie: легкий путь(кому как) поставить compiz-fusion и декоратор окон emerand. на любителя искать как установить прозразность в metacity
<ydz> ...что ничего не ясно
<Bezoomie>  san4o:  у меня стоит компиз
<artus> ydz: какой пакет .. ты о чем ? http://www.worldlingo.com/ma/enwiki/ru/Process.h
<hookah> ydz: sudo apt-get install build-essential, че ж не ясного-то
<Alagos> как добавить в aspell русский?
<Bezoomie> как поставить  декоратор окон emerand.?
<Alagos> эмэральд же по умолчанию стоит
<Bezoomie> мне нужно сделать рамки окон прозрачными
<san4o> Bezoomie: так же  как и все остальные программы  которые ты устанавливал
<Bezoomie> Хмм , где Эмеральд искать?
<hookah> Bezoomie: ну там же где и весь остальной софт же
<san4o> Bezoomie: apt-cache search emerald
<Bezoomie> f lfkmit xnj&
<Bezoomie> а дальше что?
<hookah> Bezoomie: выучи команду sudo apt-get install yoursoft как собственное имя
<hookah> Bezoomie: печатай ее 10 раз утром и вечером каждый день
<Bezoomie>  hookah: спасибо за совет
<san4o> http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q=apt-cache+search+emerand&btnG=РџРѕРёСЃРє+РІ+Google&lr=&rlz=1I7ADFA_ru#hl=ru&lr=&newwindow=1&rlz=1I7ADFA_ru&&sa=X&ei=7mYDTd6hE4v0sgbUy52JCg&ved=0CBoQvwUoAQ&q=ubuntu+%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0+emerald&spell=1&fp=5ac15039380a9e29
<hookah> Bezoomie: всегда рад помочь ))
<Bezoomie> а для Эмеральда можно скачать темы?
<_Xion_> народ как можно проапдейтить отдельную прогу?)
<hookah> _Xion_: дык sudo apt-get update && upgrade yourprog
<_Xion_> а спс)
<_Xion_> а можно dist-upgrade yourprog?)
<_Xion_> он же лучше)
<Bezoomie> даите пожалуиста прямую ссылку на темы для Эмиральда
<hookah> _Xion_: ну попробуй )
<_Xion_> у меня кароч раскладка постоянно меняется сама вот хочу попробовать обновить гноме-сеттинг-демон
<Encoder> Bezoomie: http://gnome-look.org/, на сайте в поиск вбей emerald, среди того что появится ищи подписи типа "Beryl Emerald Theme"
<_Xion_> ага работает супер
<Bezoomie> Encoder:  спасибо
<Encoder> Bezoomie: а лучше сразу в поиск вбей  "Beryl Emerald Theme"
<san4o> Encoder: нету Beryl уже много лет ....
<Encoder> san4o: категория  на сайте так называется, умный человек
<Alagos> Подскажите, как добавить русский словарь в aspell?
<Bezoomie> О круто , спасибо за помощь по настроике Эмиральда
<Alagos> А с аспелом мне кто то поможет?
<aleksej> делаю все как описанно на убунтология по поводу virtual box  но все равно вылетает окно с ошибкой...
<aleksej> Не удалось открыть сессию для виртуальной машины хрю.
<aleksej> Virtual machine 'хрю' has terminated unexpectedly during startup.
<aleksej> вот что это
<aleksej> в чем проблемма?
<Alagos> Опиши пошагово что ты делаешь
<aleksej> запускаю Virtual Box  создаю виртуальную машину по пунктам и запускаю
<Alagos> ну тогда попробуй заново создать все, мож ты что то пропустил
<WKot> Добрый день)) как мне сменить номер раздела /dev/sdc7 на /dev/sdc2(который не занят) о.О
<Encoder> aleksej: перекомпиль модуль ядра Virtualbox, из консоли  sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<Alagos> еще раз спрошу, кто то использует aspell?
<Anton2d> Вот что меня давно поразило поразило в убунте в настройки всяких тем и параметров окон. Неужели я банально не могу поменять толщину рамки окна. Например мне нравиться тема Ambiance. Но у неё ест проблема, изменить размер мышой у некоторых окон сложно, рамка
<Anton2d> тонкая в пиксель. Неужели простым способом толщину не увеличить.
<Anton2d> Неужели надо глубоко копать внутрь темы и там что то править? Скажите что это не так ... плиз ;)
<san4o> Anton2d:  спроси у Bezoomie:  чем он сейчас занимается и днлай тоже ))
<Anton2d> Емеральд я тоже конечно покопал
<Anton2d> но это всё не то. Мне надо у стандартной темы Ambiance просот утольщить рамку на пару пикселей.
<Anton2d> *просот утолщить
<Anton2d> тьфу... ;) просто
<san4o> Anton2d: можна полазить в недрях gconf-config ветка  metacity
<san4o> мож и найдеш
<Anton2d> идея
<san4o> или gconf-editor забыл как называется
<Anton2d> да я понял ;)
<Anton2d> не там такого нету. Я чую это всё задаётся жестко в самой теме ;(
<crackerjackz> Alagos,
<crackerjackz> i think i found something for you
<Alagos> crackerjackz, I will be glad to try it ;)
<crackerjackz> Alagos, come back to ubuntu for a minute
<crackerjackz> #ubuntu *
<Alagos> ok
<jah-man> БЛИН, люди помогите, я тупой, переразбивал разделы, изменял размер жесткого диска, нажал отмену, раздел не распознается, что делать? было 30 гигов чужой, важной инфы...как восстановить?
<jah-man> ау?...
<Taurendil> привет народ
<Taurendil> помогите со звуком пож кто-нибудь
<jah-man> Taurendil, привет, может ты сможешь мне помочь тоже?
<Anton2d> в таких случаях первое что я делаю - бэкап всего винта если есть куда, или хотябы раздел, на резервный, и потом его пытаться восстанавливать, а оригинал не трогать.
<Taurendil> а что у тебя?)
<jah-man> Taurendil, я тупой, переразбивал разделы, изменял размер жесткого диска, нажал отмену, раздел не распознается, что делать? было 30 гигов чужой, важной инфы...как восстановить?
<jah-man> Anton2d, такой возможности нет..
<Anton2d> ФС тохоть какая  была ?
<Anton2d> Как именно не распознаётся ? С лайва грузился что гпартед говорит ?
<jah-man> Anton2d, ntfs
<jah-man> Anton2d, я с лайва и переразбивал. gparted говорит unknown
<Taurendil> jah-man, ну так значит, на жестком диске специально для этого есть запасной, неси в мастерскую, там как-то восстанавливают всю инфу
<jah-man> Taurendil, комп не мой ^___^''
<Taurendil> че там за важная инфа? фотки небось?)))
<jah-man> Taurendil, телепат?))
<Taurendil> и симс 3)
<Anton2d> jah-man, смотри в сторону всяких акрониксов которые с лайв сиди пашут.
<jah-man> Anton2d, гуглю на тему testdisk под линь.
<Anton2d> под линуксом к сожалению опыта восстановления у меня нету.
<Taurendil> jah-man, так ты же изменения на диск не записывал?
<jah-man> Taurendil, всмысле?
<Taurendil> ну переразбивал, потом нажал отмену, на каком этапе?
<jah-man> Taurendil, read/
<Taurendil> хзхз
<Taurendil> попробуй с другой проги посмотри
<Corsair> jah-man: http://liberatum.ru/exclusive/vosstanovlenie-udalennykh-failov-ext2-ext3-ufs1-ufs2-ntfs-fat
<Taurendil> так со звуком кто поможет?
<jah-man> Taurendil, что с ним?
<san4o> jah-man: r-studio
<jah-man> Corsair, san4o, спасибо
<Taurendil> да стоит у меня зв. карточка SB Live! 5.1 emu10k1, захожу параметры звук - там ее нет в устроиствах. в алсамиксере он стоит, но звук идет все равно через встроенный в материнку
<jah-man> пойду попробую testdisk
<Alagos> зачем?
<Taurendil> Alagos, ты кому?)
<san4o> Taurendil:  в биосе выключи встроеную карту ...
<jah-man> Alagos, извинияюсь е.... раздел на жестком диске..
<Taurendil> san4o, ну так то понятно, а по-нормальному?
<san4o> Taurendil: выключи встроеную звуковую карту в BIOS
<Taurendil> это не тру метод, все должно тут настраиваться
<jah-man> Taurendil, а по-моему он самый действенный..
<Alagos> jah-man, понятно... Удачи тебе в этом
<jah-man> Alagos, спасибо) она мне понадобится
<Alagos> jah-man, та все будет ок, я свои таблицы уже не раз так восстанавливал)
<jah-man> пипл это снова я..какой тип таблицы разделов указать?
<jah-man> в еуыевшыл
<_dj100500> ку
<jah-man>  в testdisk
<_dj100500> чо с раши ктонить есть
<jah-man> z
<_dj100500> а
<jah-man> я
<_dj100500> ты откуда
<jah-man> каменка, пензенская область. этоповолжье
<_dj100500> слышьте а здесь модерация есть?
<artus> _dj100500: и к тому же злая )
<jah-man> dj100500 на высшем уровне модерация
<_dj100500> опа
<_dj100500> а чо так
<artus> _dj100500: http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc
<jah-man> _dj100500: как есть) жалобы караюются.
<_dj100500> гы))))
<_dj100500> шарп кодеры есть?
<jah-man> не думаю..
<_dj100500> а чо все сишные
<artus> причем тут шарп к этому каналу?
<_dj100500> ну прост интересно
<jah-man> это канал про убунту..
<Alagos> )))
<Alagos> Я тоже не понял связи между шарпом и убунту. Может кто то меня просветит?)
<Alagos> Кстати, а в 10.10 больше нет aptitude?
<hookah> _dj100500: тебе очевидно на канал #sharpkodery или #potrepatzo
<hookah> Alagos: вроде убрали, слышал, хотя у меня 10.04, у меня все есть )
<Alagos> Та я вот обновился... И грустно стало...
<jah-man> Alagos: заменили на apt-get
<Alagos> ну оно и было раньше...
<Alagos> просто вместе с аптитуд
<Alagos> мне нравилось как aptitude remove работает
<Alagos> Как это реализовать через apt-get теперь?
<jah-man> apt-get remove?
<_dj100500> ну прям строго про убунту а вот если моно девелоп качать то где там бинарик ато влом из исходников ды и не умею*redface*
<hookah> а вот русскому языку модерации явно не хватает, предложения приходится перечитывать чтоб понять
<_dj100500> ды прост простужен башка болит((((((
<hookah> artus: напомни плз команду как найти процесс который занимает каталог
<Shodai> всем привет)
<artus> hookah: эммм
<_dj100500> ку
<Shodai> artus: qq . зайди в скайп
<artus> sharikoff: re!
<sharikoff> artus: q
<hookah> sharikoff: прифф
<sharikoff> hookah: q
<artus> sharikoff: у меня чей то сквид непонятно кеширует.. вернее отказывается
<sharikoff> всмыслк
<sharikoff> е
<sharikoff> чо в логе?
<Shodai> artus: привет, зайди пож в скайп
<artus> sharikoff:  TCP_MISS сплошной
<sharikoff> я на джипере
<artus> sharikoff: http://itpaste.ru/269257
<artus> мож я чей то проглядел конечно
<artus> аа
<sharikoff> последние строчки сделай лучше редиректором
<artus> cache_peer который включить?
<jah-man>  люди кто умеет testdisk пользоваться?
<sharikoff> artus: у тя транспарент?
<sharikoff> или так?
<artus> не
<sharikoff> почесному?
<artus> лькально на машинке стоит
<aleksej>  Итак ввел команду sudo gdm stop// экран потух затем появилось окно входа в систему ввел пароль опять зашел в систему
<aleksej> Ч так понял это я иксы отклчил как проверить?
 * hookah узнал, что если убить процесс gnome-setting-daemon, т  по оформлению убунту становится похожа на вин95
<sharikoff> aleksej:  не отключил
<aleksej> блин.. а как отклюсить?
<aleksej> отклюЧить
<sharikoff>  /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<aleksej> вот а потом что должно быть после откл?
<sharikoff> консоль
<sharikoff> и приглашение на ввод логина
<sharikoff> белые буквы на черном монике
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> artus: хз разбираться надо..
<sharikoff> варнинги сначала убери
<sharikoff> попробуй
<aleksej> эт я понял мне потом надо драйвер установить как дальше быть после ввода
<aleksej> логина и пасса
<artus> хм.. вроде убрал refresh_pattern -i \.gz$           43200   100%    43200 override-lastmod override-expire ignore-reload ignore-no-cache
<artus> тьху тф
<sharikoff> переходиишь в диру со скачанным драйвером
<Alagos> translate
<artus> refresh_pattern -i оказывается надо было
<sharikoff> sudo su
<aleksej> как перейти? вводить команду в консоли?
<sharikoff> chmod 777 driver.run
<sharikoff> ./driver.run
<sharikoff> aleksej: угу
<sharikoff> жеательно
<aleksej> а у мя не рун файл а папка с какими то доками
<sharikoff> ваще то на сайте нвидиа есть ман
<sharikoff> как ставить дрова
<aleksej> а у мя не нвидиа
<sharikoff> а разницы нету
<sharikoff> а где ты прочел что надо иксы отрубать?
<aleksej> так если я ща отключу иксы при перезагрузки у мя интерфейс будет? или только консоль?
<aleksej> тут сказали
<aleksej> а что не надо?
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> в каждом таком пакете с дровами
<aleksej> что\?
<sharikoff> есть файл ридми
<sharikoff> который надо примерно наизусть ыучить
<aleksej> да там енглишь
<sharikoff> и потом ставить дрова
<sharikoff> да пофиг
<sharikoff> гугл транслейт и фперед
<aleksej> а если моего драйвера на линукс нигде нет что делать?
<swine> aleksej, вин7
<sharikoff> использовать vesa
<sharikoff> что такое vesa спросить у гугла
<sharikoff> куда писать спросить у гугла
<sharikoff> 3д не будет
<sharikoff> контрстайка не будет и линейки тоже
<aleksej> вин7 - ????
<sharikoff> работать можно будет
<artus> sharikoff: 3g то чего не будет?
<sharikoff> 3д
<sharikoff> а не г
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> аа )
<aleksej> я щас через вису и работаю вот проблемма в том что разрешение не могу необходимое установитть?
<sharikoff> моделайн пропиши
<sharikoff> в ксорг
<denis1> aleksej: что же за видео у тебя там
<sharikoff> xorg.conf
<aleksej> Via/S3G unichrome pro igp
<andreymal> а это нормально когда самбы не понимает собственный конфиг?
<sharikoff> прога для генерации моделайна называется gtf
<andreymal> *самба
<aleksej> а что прописывать в ксорг?
<sharikoff> andreymal: testparm делал?
<sharikoff> aleksej: моделайн
<aleksej>  моделайн -??????????
<sharikoff> да!!!!!!!!!!!!
<andreymal> sharikoff: неа))
<aleksej> Что такое моделайН?
<andreymal> на всякий случай спрошу: как это делать? :)
<sharikoff> aleksej: в гугл
<sharikoff> andreymal: так и набираешь
<sharikoff> testparm
<andreymal> сделал, ошибок на самбе стало еще больше :)
<sharikoff> andreymal:  исправляй
<andreymal> Unknown parameter encountered: "max log size"
<andreymal> вообще бред какой-то
<He3HauKa> всем здрасте
<andreymal> я сам не разбираюсь :)
<sharikoff> andreymal: unixforum.org там вопрос новичка
<sharikoff> там написано как самбу настраивать
<sharikoff> andreymal: тут за тебя никто делать не будет
<andreymal> а по-русски?))
<sharikoff> ну прочитай еще раз чо я написал
<andreymal> там может и по-японски быть
<sharikoff> а ты там был?
<andreymal> сейчас буду :)
<Anton2d> jah-man, есть какието успехи ? Может если инфа важная, стоит поискать виндовые сборки лайвсиди для восстановления ?
<jah-man> Anton2d, где? интернет: 64 кбита. запустил стандартную деловскую утилиту для теста
<jah-man> точнее она сама запустилась после ребута
<Anton2d> ёё... пс...на 64 много не скачаешь
<Anton2d> что сказала ?
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: q
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<Ru_Grey2> добрый вечер
<jah-man> Anton2d, пока ничего.
<Anton2d> а кроме gparted, ты запускал disk utility ?
<jah-man> Anton2d, нет. а что?
<Anton2d> может он чего полезного скажет
<Anton2d> явно что то с лучилось с таблицей разделов.
<denis1> artus: кстате прикол. сегодня хотел пойти в офис посмотреть что у них там с почтовыми клиентами, помнишь вчера рассказывал?
<jah-man> Anton2d, щас загружусь с live-usb с минтом.
<artus> hookah: угу
<Anton2d> тоесть в принципе раздел должен быть живой я думаю, а потёрлись его параметры в partition table
<jah-man> вот нафига я отмену нажал(((
<sharikoff> -i этож вроде чо то с регистром
<hookah> artus: так вот позвонила мне начальница и сказала что сама сделала, все работает на двух компах бесс проблем. т.е. одмин сказал что работать не будет, а 30тилетняя блондинка сделала и работает
<jah-man> Anton2d, ну да... testdisk его прочитал.
<Anton2d> опознал ФС ?
<hookah> artus: точно надо поговорить с начальством одмина
<Anton2d> размер ?
<jah-man> Anton2d, да
<artus> hookah: )
<Anton2d> Так это гут!!!
<jah-man> Anton2d, щас глянем
<Anton2d> какнибуть бы его стянуть теперь с этого винта
<jah-man> Anton2d, я просто толком не умею testdisk юзать
<Anton2d> может dd-хой стянуть к себе ?
<Anton2d> а там дальше експериментировать
<Anton2d> пока хуже не стало ;)
<He3HauKa> у кого нить на десктопе года 3-4 убунта была ( без смены версии)?
<jah-man> Anton2d, эх..ща еще раз testdiskом пройдусь
<Anton2d> ну неужели тут нет народа шарящего по восстановлению разделов, пиплы помогите человеку что ли.
<andreymal> что-то на unixforum.org нифига не найду
<sharikoff> andreymal: там поиск по форуму есть
<sharikoff> набери там  слово samba
<andreymal> sharikoff: и мне пишет СКАЙП
<sharikoff> это ты к чему?
<andreymal> к тому что там поиск какбы не очень и я найти не смог
<andreymal> а что за пакет ubuntu-desktop?
<andreymal> Следующие действия разрешат зависимости:
<andreymal>      Удалить следующие пакеты:
<andreymal> 1)     smbclient
<andreymal> 2)     ubuntu-desktop
<jah-man_>  E
<jah-man_> ураааа!!!!
<jah-man_> получилось)
<jah-man_> правда пропал раздел с виндой...Оо
<Anton2d> да... уж, но её и не жалко ;)
<jah-man_> и гпартед ничего не видит..
<Anton2d> disk utility ?
<Anton2d> там есть тест ФС
<jah-man_> Anton2d его в минтовской сборке нет...щас скачаю
<Anton2d> он небольшой
<jah-man_> главно: ФОТКИ!!! спасены.
<jah-man_> остальное хня.
<artus> @kick jah-man_
<jah-man_> artus: thanx.
<jah-man_> Anton2d что набрать в терминале для диск утилити?
<Anton2d> ёпс.. я геёвую только юзал
<himik> jah-man_: чем спаслись фотки?
<jah-man_> himik: тестдиск 6.11
<jah-man_> himik: самое страшное, что фотки то не мои.
<himik> jah-man_: это вроде не страшно, если не свои )
<himik> чьи фотки тот пусть и боиться, не?
<jah-man_> himik: не.мне ноут на переустановку линя дали..а я таблицу разделов запорол...нормально да?..
<jah-man_> блин...раздел с виндой реально запорот напрочь.
<Shodai> artus:тут?
<himik> jah-man_: ыыы, да ). у меня тоже было подобное, дали старый комп типа на ремонт и апгрейд, всё сделал, и при последнем тестовом запуске он вдруг перестал загружаться. Тоже спасибо тестдиску
<artus> Shodai: да вроде
<Shodai> artus: зайди в скайп пож-ста
<artus> Shodai: ща погодь
<jah-man_> Anton2d: Can't open filesystem. Filesystem seems damaged.
<jah-man_>  так тестдиск ругается на раздел с виндой...он пропал, да?...
<jah-man_> gparted вообще ни одного раздела не видит...
<jah-man_> черт
<Anton2d> а disk utitlity То не запустил ?
<hookah> jah-man_: если есть внешний жесткач слей все что можешь пока вообще не убил
<jah-man_> hookah: внешнего нету. черт. меня линчуют...
<Anton2d> надо пробовать сливать по сети
<hookah> jah-man_: ну на свой комп как-нить слей, или еще куда
<Anton2d> можно слелать образ разделай тожйе моей любимой dd
<hookah> jah-man_: хоть даже и в сеть
<Anton2d> *заздела
<sonorus> подскажите пожалуйста, где скать DVD диски с полными репами дла 10.04 ??
<sonorus> *скачать
<jah-man_> hookah: скорость 64 кбита...какая сеть..
<Anton2d> всмысле по локалке к десктопу ноут не подключить ?
<jah-man_> ну есть 5-портовый д-линк...
<jah-man_> блин, где ж обжимка-то аааа....!
<Anton2d> ну вот. сделай образ всего раздела с фотками по сети. А потом уже ломай дальше
<Anton2d> вай фай мейби ?
<hookah> jah-man_: дааа
<jah-man_> на десктопе нет вайфая..
<jah-man_> куда блин все патч-корды делись...
<Anton2d> жесть какя ;) я просто очень красочно представляю себе ситауцию, т.к. сам часто занимаюсь всякой переливкой вских разделов... аж страшно
<jah-man_> оч страшно
<sonorus> где скачать репозиторий на DVD дисках для убунты 10.04 подскажите плиз
<Anton2d> один раз пришлось спасать 750 гигов рабочей инфы с винта на котором расли на глазах remapping sectors
<jah-man_> ??что это
<artus> sonorus: в гугле
<jah-man_> Anton2d: как локалку организовать?
<Anton2d> ну если нету свитча, то перекрученным пачкордом видимо
<jah-man_> свитч есть
<sharikoff> с помошью витой пары
<sharikoff> и одного свича
<jah-man_> так есть 2 патчкорда и 1 свитч д-линк на 5 портов...
<sharikoff> ну все
<Anton2d> не всё осталось настроить сеть ;) а это уже не ко мне, я пока в сетях линукса - нуб.
<Anton2d> а вот как слить образ dd - это не сложно, гайдов в инете много
<jah-man_> как настроить локалку на линуксе пипл??
<Anton2d> я не знаю, сорри
<jah-man_> я спрашиваю у всего народа...кааак! :'(
<aleksej> ребяь как запустить файл в виде ****.SU ??
<artus> jah-man_: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward # Включаем IP forward
<artus> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<Anton2d> может наскоком просто ИПшники прописать из одной подсетке и дальше places - network
<artus> вместо ppp0 интерфейс с инетом
<artus> и вообще
<artus> jah-man_: прекращай орать
<andreymal> интересно, на ноутбуке LiveUSB убунта запускается с "консольным" логотипом, а выключается с "рисованым"...
<jah-man_> artus: нее ору..
<hookah> artus: человек паникует )))
<aleksej> народ как запустить файл (unichrome_dri.so) при нажатии на него пишет открыть с помошью... а чего???
<jah-man_> so это расширение приложений. типа длл в винде. тебе его нужно запихнуть в папку с раширениями нужного приложения. хромиум?
<aleksej> не это драйвер на видеокарту а как его установить не допетрю
<jah-man_> что за видеокарта.?
<aleksej> Via/S3G Unichrom
<[koshka]> ня ^^
<artus> [koshka]: мур
<jah-man_> и как в минте настроить переключение раскладки на альт-шифт?
<[koshka]> artus, мур =) ты всегда первый здороваешься:)
<aleksej> #linuxforum-ru
<Bezoomie> )))
<Bezoomie> Хотите новые Хранители Экрана?
<Bezoomie> ииодите
<hookah> Bezoomie: Спасители тогда уж
<Bezoomie> sudo apt-get install xscreensaver-data-extra xscreensaver-gl-extra
<Bezoomie> hookah: я на вичате)
<Bezoomie> кто нить юзал ? Songbird
<hookah> Bezoomie: похвально )
<hookah> я тоже
<Bezoomie> от чего похвально
<Bezoomie> hookah:  юзал Songbird?
<hookah> Bezoomie: нет
<hookah> Bezoomie: похвально - это про вичат
<Bezoomie> hookah:  ааа)))
<artus> [koshka]: как оно у вас там ? тепло? )
<[koshka]> не,холодно
<[koshka]> +1
<hookah> блин, только положил флешку на стол - тут же уволокли. вот и заводи котов дома
<snork> кот с ней играет? или он что то задумал?
<hookah> ну на ней акронис бутсд юсб, не думаю что он планирует форматнуть мне все харды.. хотя кто знает )
<jah-man> люди можете в приват написать, как настроить локалку? 2 компа, свитч, и два патч-корда.
<jah-man> ау??
<Taurendil> jah-man, я вообще тыкал тупо сетевой и все работало)
<Taurendil> токо интерфейсес поправить
<Alagos> tr
<jah-man> Taurendil, у меня не кроссовер.. у меня есть 2 патч-корда, свитч и 2 компа..
<[koshka]> Taurendil, :P
<Taurendil> [koshka], здорово)
<jah-man> [koshka], привет
 * [koshka] покусала skai 
<Taurendil> jah-man, ну так и тыкай)
<Taurendil> патч-кордов 7 видов бывает кстати
<jah-man> Taurendil, так и не работает...у меня прямые..
<Taurendil> погоди, свич тебе зачем?
<jah-man> Taurendil, оО а как по-твоему?
<jah-man> прямым патчкордом соединить сетевухи?
<Taurendil> ну я говорю, тыкай напрямую сетевая в сетевая
<jah-man> оО
<Taurendil> и статик прописываешь на обоих
<jah-man> эмм..так можно разве?
<jah-man> Taurendil, чтоб так делать нужен кроссовер..
<hookah> jah-man: зачем кроссовер?
<artus> ненужен
<Taurendil> да я тебе говорю сам так делал, не надо ниче
<jah-man> да пох..я уже через свитч сделал. гугл велик.
<artus> @kban jah-man 1200 тебя предупреждали
<jah-man_> artus, i'm so sorry. прости.
<skai> artus: добавь перед ником --user и его ен спасет смена айпишника
<artus> @kban --user jah-man
<artus> @kban --user jah-man_
<artus> @mode +b *!*cartman@*
<skai> artus: достаточно было второго:)без вручного:)
<xoma> зато смена ника спасёт...
<skai> artus: все.теперь у него пермбан навечно:)
<artus> xoma: не спасет
<Gringo_> Всем привет. подскажите как вернуть содержимое fstab что было по умолчанию.
<artus> skai: и нефиг его разбанивать... тот еще рецедивист
<skai> xoma: тока новая регистрация.несколько рег - и только новый комп спасет:)
<xoma> а смена айпишника и ника одновременно?)
<xoma> смена мака и айди харда не отменена пока...
<skai> xoma: ну так ему надоест раньше
<xoma> если рецидивист-не надоест..
<hookah> skai: ку
<skai> xoma: надоест.ведь можно переложить вопросы бана на стаф фриноды:)
<xoma> ответьте гринго, я хз)
<xoma> а то правила нарушаем)
<Alagos> Кто использует weechat?
<skai> Alagos: великие люди:)самые умные на канале:)
<Alagos> конкретно интересует модуль translate.py
<hookah> =)
<Alagos> У меня питон чего-то ругается и ничего не переводит...
<hookah> skai: ты чего не отвечаешь на приветствия?
<skai> Alagos: чем интересует?
<Gringo_> блин поставил mountmanager ничего там не настраивал и не менял - нажал применить и применил
<skai> hookah: потому что это право, а не обязанность
<hookah> skai: ясно. я не знал. спасибо что объяснил
<Gringo_> теперь в fstab тока одназапись
<Alagos> skai, ну, например тем, как он работает? И почему не работает у меня? И что ему нужно установить в системе что бы работал?
<skai> Alagos: погрепа исходники и посмотри какими командами он переводит
<Alagos> http://www.weechat.org/scripts/source/stable/translate.py/
<Alagos> Здесь написано чем выводит, но я что то не могу понять чего ему не хватает...
<greywalk> привет
<greywalk> хочу установить проприетарные дрова для видеокарты (ати радеон) - что мне следовало бы забекапить перед попыткой установки? (так, чтоб я быстро вернулся к дефолтному драйверу, если что-то пойдет не так)
<Anton2d> Если честно, я когда это делал первый раз бекапил оба раздела целиком и системный и хоме, благо они не большие были, и в итоге меня очень спас бекап.
<Anton2d> Это не правильно конечно, зато просто и надёжно ;)
<greywalk> ох, у меня они большие - мне просто негде будет даже хранить такой бекап
<greywalk> как бы просто ни разу у меня еще не получилось нормально поставить эти дрова. тогда я бэкапил xorg.conf (или что-то такое) - и откатывался к нему в итоге - и возвращался к нормальной системе. тоолько вот подзабыл основательно и не знаю, что именно щас сдела
<greywalk> ть
<Anton2d> поиши темы про catalyst на форум.убунту.ру я там очень долго все читал и имеося
<greywalk> а рисковать просто никак не хочется - ибо система основная и куча всего рабочего на ней )
<greywalk> щас поищу. спасибо )
<Anton2d> хорг.конф это хорошо, но оно одно н еспасёт в случае траблов
<Anton2d> greywalk,  тут еще полезная инфа
<Anton2d> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<greywalk> а еще у меня проблема с virtualbox - хост ubuntu 10.10, открытый драйвер ати, guest - win XP, но млин какая то проблема якобы с цветом - в итоге не могу запустить eve online на виртуалке
<Anton2d> у меня были проблемы с запуском в виртуалке ХП спец проектировочного 3д софта с опен-гл
<Anton2d> перебирал куча дровов, и версий ХП
<greywalk> под вайном ева скачалась, установилась, но опять не запустилась - ломает подгружаться в винду только ради того, чтоб поиграть 30 минут
<Anton2d> нашёл какоето сочетание, и точно помню, что open-gl в вбоксе терпимо работало только c выключенным comiz-еффектми, иначе висло несщадно
<Alagos> !tr
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='tr'
<Anton2d> с играми вообще не сталкивался
<san4o> Anton2d:  а гугль говорит что запускали твою игруху в вайне
<Anton2d> это не моя.. ;) я в игры не алё
<greywalk> да, знаю, что запускали еву под вайном. и вроде без особых проблем
<greywalk> только все ставили проприетарный драйвер предварительно )
<Anton2d> ну читай !ati и форум
<Anton2d> драйвер для ати уж лучше ставить всё же этот, у меня без него много чего плохо работало
<san4o> я сразу после установки вайна  скриптом winetricks  нашпиговую его всем нужным для игр
<greywalk> читаю вот - почему в гайде не написано, как мне откатиться обратно - не понимаю ))
<Anton2d> надо наверное как то делать выборочный бекап, всех конфигов ядер или куда там этот драйвер глубоко внедряется....
<Anton2d> мне было проще, раздел с убунтой - 15 гиги + 5 под хом, остальные данные отдельно
<Anton2d> иии вот
<greywalk> ну home у меня тоже отдельный
<greywalk> наверное щас рискну ))
<greywalk> если что home останется
<Anton2d> вроде возможность отката есть в самом драйвере
<Anton2d> там есть были ключи какито
<Anton2d> а может я уже путаю с нвидией, который только из текстового режима ставился
<Anton2d> удачи ;)
<greywalk> :)) спасибо
<Gringo_> Ну а может кто подсказать, почему не работает chmod -x 'имя_файла.exe', если файл на переносном жестком диске и файловой системой ntfs?
<san4o> +х
<Gringo_> Даже запуская gksu nautilus и заходя в Свойства->Права->Позволять выполнение файла как программы я не могу поставить галочку?
<Gringo_> san4o: И так тоже нифига эффекта...
<san4o> cd /кудато
<san4o> wine filename.exe
<Gringo_> Ага спасибо... Но все же почему я этот  executable bit напрямую побороть не могу?
<san4o> все виндовые проги лутше копировать и запускать в каталог который вайн сделал для этих целей
<san4o> Gringo_ и + в своей хом директории можеш со всеми файлами делать что душе угодно
<Gringo_> Если переносные usb не записаны в fstab то где определяется, с какими параметрами проходит с ними mount?
<Gringo_> Я просто думаю что винт маунтится с параметром noexec
<san4o> интерестный вопрос
<Gringo_> Да ясно, просто не все можно скопировать в хоум дир
<Alagos> translate help
<san4o> mount вроде должен показать что куда примонтировано
<Gringo_> Для этого и ставил mountmanager с помощью которго успешно запорол fstab
<sshd> как с помощью ubuntu one
<sshd> синхронизировать паки находящиеся не в Ubuntu One папке?
<Gringo_> Вот что о винте пишет mount: /dev/sdd1 on /media/GrnAtHome type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096,default_permissions)
<Gringo_> Я не очень понимаю, что значат все эти параметры
<san4o> Gringo_: http://ubuntu.alfamoon.com/topic.php?forum=33&topic=9
<san4o> sdD1  сколько ж у тебя винтов ?
<Gringo_> У меня нетбук... системный на 7 гиг под винду - была изначально... второй на 32 разбитый на 2 один из них системный для ubuntu  sd карта на 8 гиг в фате + время от времени usb винт на 320 и флешка трансценд, а еще мтс модем, который тоже вроде идет как sd рид
<san4o> веселуха. sudo fdisk -l  покажет тебе какой винчестер, как называется и какого размера. когда поймеш кто из них кто прочти ман по монтированию дисков и правам, раз уж интерестно. усехов
<san4o> успехов )
<hookah> блин как-то обломно записывать на 700Мб болванку MHDD iso образ который весит 2.8Мб
<artus> hookah: unetbootin
<artus> hookah: а если уж записываеш то записывай hiren's boot cd )
<hookah> artus: комплект? че там в нем?
<artus> hookah: куча всего вкусного)
<hookah> artus: уже смотрю в гугле ))
<artus> skai: ты че летаеш то?
<skai> artus: да провод отходит
<hookah> artus: мне особенно нравится Remove Fake Antivirus =)
<artus> skai: залей его термоклеем )
<Anton2d> Люди вот скажите. У нас есть лог канала этого канала (http://logs.ubuntu.ru/irc/freenode/2010/11/). А можно ли както сделать, каким-то макаром, поиск по целому месяцу по всем дням, или таки придется сначала скачать всё. Может на него гугль както натравить ?
<Anton2d> просто забыл насмерть в каком дне была ценная инфа, помнб что месяц 11-й
<artus> Anton2d: инфа site:http://logs.ubuntu.ru/irc/freenode/2010/11/
<Lorgus> hi all
<Anton2d> artus,  не так он не умеет
<Anton2d> там же еще куча дирректорий по дням
<artus> Anton2d: что за инфа то?
<Anton2d> а уже в них .хтмл
<Anton2d> по моему нику нужно поискать
<Anton2d> может как то вгет натравить и скачать все .html ?
<artus> тоже вариант
<Anton2d> а как... я синтаксис не очень понимаю, как его заставить по дирректориям шариться
<artus> -r вроде
<akkark> http://logs.ubuntu.ru/irc/freenode/2010/11/[
<akkark> то есть curl http://logs.ubuntu.ru/irc/freenode/2010/11/[01-31]/%23ubuntu-ru.html
<artus> Anton2d: wget -r -w5 --random-wait -l2 -np -k
<artus> Anton2d: а потом grep -rn слово /directory
<Lorgus> вопрос!!! комп чет слетел.... подскажите букву.... (какая то буква... за пределами экрана) Восстановить, (I) Игнорировать, (S) пропустить
<artus> Anton2d: а потом grep -rn "чего искать" /directory
<Anton2d> пытаюсь... понять.. ;) спасибо
<artus> Lorgus: ты о чем ?
<Lorgus> при загрузке бубунты такое меню
<Lorgus> экран слетел... не видно первую букву
<artus> жамкай m
<Lorgus> спс
<artus> проканало чтоль?
<Anton2d> Warning: wildcards not supported in HTTP.
<akkark> Anton2d: curl установлен? Удобно как раз для таких случаев
<Anton2d> наверное [01-31] не нравиться... Curl не знаю что такое, щаз посмотрим
<artus> wget -r -l0 -np -k http://logs.ubuntu.ru/irc/freenode/
<Anton2d> о курл поставил, вещь!
<Anton2d> спасибо, курл - это то что надо было!
<Anton2d> только вот так не [01-31]/%23ubuntu-ru.html а [01-31]/%23ubuntu-ru.log
<akkark> ятолько не уверен насчёт 31, сколько там дней в 11 месяце не помню
<Anton2d> 30, да не важно, всё, гут щаз всё найду что искал всем спасиб!
<Lorgus> artus, хз... еще не перегружался.... кино качаю
<Nastya> привет всем
<Nastya> подскажите, а на каком языке программирования пишутся всяческие инерактивные сайты типа фейсбука и прочих СС?
<Corsair> Nastya: в основном php
<Lorgus> Nastya, бэйсик =0)
<andrey_> pytjon
<andrey_> python*
<Nastya> а почему?  На нем проше или быстрее или меньше загроузка серверов?
<Nastya> andrey_,  are you sure?
<Nebulosa> Nastya: концетуальненько
<Nebulosa> п*
<Nastya> что значит "концептуальненько"?
<Nebulosa> а фейсбук на php пишут и сконткате
<Nebulosa> и мой мир
<Nebulosa> и пр
<ZeVoluciON> 'интерактивные сайты'...
<Lorgus> Nastya,  пишут как сказали выше на PHP иногда прикручивают яву
<andrey_> ASP .NET =)))
<Nebulosa> у фейсбука даже компилятор php кода есть
<Nastya> у меня всегда кодеры на пхп асоциировались с работой за еду.
<Nebulosa> Nastya: пора менять стереотипы. новыми стереотипами
<Nastya> а сам пхп я представляю в виде некоего улучшения для  html -- насколько я далека от правды?
<ZeVoluciON> omfg
<Nebulosa> Nastya: потом.. тебе знакомо такое слово как фреймворк?
<ZeVoluciON> да да, php - это дополнение к html
<Nastya> ну в смысле что суть та же но можно сделать больше всего чт нравитс япользователю
<Nebulosa> шаблонирование.. ООП в php..
<Nastya> там всяческие прозрачности и просие вебдваноль
<ZeVoluciON> :D
 * TwinMos желает всем доброго времени суток...
<Nebulosa> а причем здесь php?
<Nastya> мне знакомо слово фреймворк -- я его представляю как кучу кода заранее написанного под какой то язык и призванного уменьшить рутину за счет стандартных функций этого фреймворка
<Nebulosa> у меня например php не только сайт показывает но и выкачивает файлы с файлообменников..
<Nastya> ну вроде как  html писался когда интернет предназанчался для обмена инфыормацией а не для показа рекламы
<Nebulosa> функции для работы со строками очень удобны
<Nastya> а лля показа рекламы млао типа интерактиности и прозрачности
<Nebulosa> Nastya: причем здесь рекалма?
<Nastya> у html аот и пришлось все передлелывать на  php
<Nebulosa> фак.. я заразился от тебя..
<ZeVoluciON> php - обычный скриптовый язык и не влияет на прозрачности
<artus> @voice Nebulosa
<Nastya> сорри, аникюр потому не всегда попадаю по нужным клавишам
<Nebulosa> Nastya: вообщем почитай учебники по пхп, хотя бы выпуска этого века, а не прошлого
<ZeVoluciON> ей яваскрипт нужен, а не пхп
<Nastya> ZeVoluciON, а зачем тогда он нужен почему бы не писать на  html корпоративные порталвы и вконтактики?
<ZeVoluciON> а еще лучше самоучитель по интернетам
<Nebulosa> artus: какие мы строгие ужс.. но ладно, предупреждён - значит вооружён!
<ZeVoluciON> дада, точно самоучитель
<Nastya> я не видела ни одного самоучителя по интернетам -- даже по скайпу видела., а вот по интернету нет
<ZeVoluciON> вот отсюда и такие вопросы
<Nebulosa> Nastya: потому что есть такое понятие как интерактивность. в html не сделаешь
<TwinMos> мну слышно?:(
<Nastya> не вслышно но видно
<Nebulosa> TwinMos: войс тебе! за "мну"
<Nastya> не бушуй!
<TwinMos> шпасяп...
<vcabba> Слышно, он что-то мнёт.
<Nebulosa> гусары, молчать!
<Nastya> так вот-- а что начит интерактивность в  php?
<TwinMos> vcabba, ога... сострил... :-
<Nebulosa> Nastya: не в php, а в web. зрз - лишь средство
<Nebulosa> php
<ZeVoluciON> а что значит интерактивность в мозгах Nastya?
<Nebulosa> ZeVoluciON: да каша в голове, потому и проблемы..
<Nastya>  ну в смысле всячские там  radiobutton и EditArea присутствовали и в  html елси мне не изменяет память с  первокурсной лекции по  html
<Nebulosa> Nastya: а кто будет обрабатывать их значения в html?
<Nebulosa> вот тут на помощь бежит php.
<Nastya> то есть в  phpя лишь обрабатываю информацию которая пришла с  html?
<Nebulosa> Nastya: это одна из тысяч его функций
<Nastya> то есть я могу в принципе и весь сайт на этом делать?
<Nebulosa> можно обрабатывать через perl, Python, whatever..
<Nastya> но с другой стороны обрабатывать  я могу и на яве, но вот я не уверена что явой можно заменить  html
<Nebulosa> Nastya: можешь. можешь написать сайт на php который будет генерировать тебе html странички
<Nebulosa> Nastya: если ты про яваскрипт - то это лишь клиентская обработка. php - серверная обработка данных
<Nebulosa> если ты понимаешь разницу между клиентом и сервером..
<Nastya> вполне понимаю. много пользователей способны перегрузить сервер если все будет обрабатываться на его стороне и им будет сложно это сделать если они сами будут все обрабатывать
<Nastya> я права?
<Nebulosa> отчасти
<Nebulosa> чтобы перегрузить сервер нужно много много клиентов
<Nastya> но с другой тсороны во втором случе необходима поддержка этих технологий нужно стороннее ПО
<Nebulosa> и тормозить будет не php а отдача файлов в основном
<Nastya> типа  Java VM
<Nebulosa> вот сейчас я тебя не понял совсем
<CEKTAHT> кому надо бнц ?
<Nastya> навене я не права -- если мы все это обрабатываем на стороне клиента, то по моим соображениям это должна делать какая-то программа. А эта рпограмма должна подериваться ОС клиента
<Nebulosa> CEKTAHT: Бурятский научный центр?
<Nastya> та например пока я не поставлю  JREя не смогу  использовать сайты которые хотят считать что то на мой стороне на ява
<Nastya> я не ас в этом и потому могу ошибаться но для меня это все выглядит  именно так
<Nebulosa> Nastya: javascript же. ты понимаешь разницу между Java scripts и Javascripts? :)
<CEKTAHT> Nebulosa: что-то вроде
<Nastya> не очень если честно
<Nastya> пока для меня разница это один пробел.
<Nebulosa> Nastya: матчасть подтягивать надо..
<vcabba> Java scripts не существует, мне кажется. Есть типа для Tomcat примочки.
<Nebulosa> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/JavaScript
<Nebulosa> vcabba: всё существует. Lotus Notes например
<Nastya> не ругайтесь, пожалуйста
 * TwinMos ушел читать ссылкО про яву
<Nebulosa> не ява, а яваскрипт!
<Nebulosa> разница огромна
<Nastya> я не могу там найти описание различий между яваскрипт и явой
<TwinMos> Nebulosa, не ругайсо
<Nebulosa> Nastya: всё равно что сравнивать лук (овощ) и лук (индейский со стрелами)
<Yandzee> Добрый вечер!
<Nebulosa> разница, повторюсь - огромна :)
<TwinMos> собсна как я и думал
<TwinMos> Java  - язык программирования
<vcabba> Java и Javascript - путаница изза названий. В прогромистком смысле между этими вещами ничего общего. Кроме алфавита.
<Nastya> всмысле оба используют латиницу?
<Bezoomie> Banshee кто нибудь пользовался?
<Nastya> да
<Bezoomie> Nastya:  ну и как? лучше Амарока?
<Nastya> амарок для  KDE если я все правильно помню
<Bezoomie> но он и работает на Убунте
<Nastya> да???
<Bezoomie> Nastya:  да
<gagabu> только тянет половину кед с собой
<Nastya> знаешь, он довольно медленный, но у него есть поддержка  shoutcast -- пожалуй, основное преймушество
<Bezoomie> тогда такой вопрос: Какой плеер будет аналог Ритмбоксу и Амароку ?
<Nebulosa> exaile тоже имеет такую фичу
<Yandzee> кто что может сказать по поводу производительности russianfedora?
<Nebulosa> Yandzee: чочо?
<Nastya> Yandzee,  да, она есть
<Yandzee> а по сравнению с ubuntu как?
<Nebulosa> Bezoomie: exaile смотри
<Nastya> по сравнению с убунту хорошо
<safinaskar> ща прикол был. у меня Kubuntu Natty. он аццки нестабильный, падает через пару минут после загрузки, но не в этом суть. сижу, смотрю видюху на ютубе. вдруг компьютер зацикливается на каком-то звуки и без конца его повторяет. мышка не двигается, Ctrl-Alt
<safinaskar> -F1 не работает, Ctrl-Alt-Delete - тоже, и даже Alt-SysRq-B не работает! то есть я ушёл в kernel panic, но этот звук всё равно играет. то есть ядро в памяти сдохло, а какой-то процесс в памяти выполняется и играет этот звук! хотя, возможно, это аппаратное
<safinaskar> ускорение воспроизведения звука
<Yandzee> т.е. лушче?
<Nebulosa> Yandzee: тестодром же
<Yandzee> что что?
<Nebulosa> safinaskar: cool story, bro
<Nastya> safinaskar, по моему  вы бредите
<Bezoomie> Nastya: http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/8900/37213457.png вот скрин
<safinaskar> Nebulosa, what is bro?
<Nebulosa> Yandzee: дф забудь ты про федору
<Nastya>  помнится пару месяцев назад голосовала на каком то сайте за 1 процент. они таки набрали?
<Nebulosa> safinaskar: сленг такой, тышто английский прогуливал?
<safinaskar> Nastya, привет!! помнишь меня?? начальный курс смайловедения?
<TwinMos> Nebulosa почему забыть? о_О
<Yandzee> да?
<Yandzee> почему?
<Nebulosa> Nastya: щас глянем...
<Yandzee> я просто ради интереса спрашиваю...
<Anton2d> сегодня там голосовал - не набрали мы ;)
<Nebulosa> Nastya: http://www.dudalibre.com/en/gnulinuxcounter всё плохо
<TwinMos> and so what?
<Nebulosa> TwinMos: слушай, иди на канал федоры, там тебе объяснят
<TwinMos> omg...
<TwinMos> я не просто так сюда пришел...
<Nastya> а зачем ты сюда пришел?
<TwinMos> и при этом мну гонят...
<Nebulosa> проверка значит? насколько мы веруем в убунту?
<TwinMos> ога...
<Nastya> вы верите в убунту? тогда вам к психиатру
<TwinMos> только маленькая проблема
<TwinMos> я работаю в другой компании...
<Nastya> TwinMos, вы хотите поговорить об этом?
<[koshka]> че тут ?
<TwinMos> зачем?  меня в жизни все устраивает...
<Nebulosa> TwinMos: cool story, bro!
<TwinMos> а пришел я за знаниями
<TwinMos> так что зря вы так
<Nastya> вход в в бибилиотеку через сседние двери
<Yandzee> так почему забыть то про fedora?
<TwinMos> библиотеку я уже читал..
<[koshka]> TwinMos, че там у тебя такое ?
<TwinMos> это не панацея
<TwinMos> пока ничего:) ибо бэкап данных
 * [koshka] помацала skai 
<snork_> блин... вы зачем про  Ctrl-Alt-F1 сказали? я попробовал, а выйти не смог... что это было вообще?
<[koshka]> ы
<[koshka]> ф8
<[koshka]> ну вместо ф1, ф8
<Nebulosa> snork_: это был tty1
<Nebulosa> а графика висит обычно на tty7
<[koshka]> точно) а то забыла уже =)))
<Nebulosa> у меня на tty4, but nobody cares
<[koshka]> а че это вы ему там посоветовали ? )
<Nastya> кстати, какое там новое сочетание вместо  CTRL+ALT+ Backspace?
<Nebulosa> Nastya: это же.
<Nastya> не работает
<Nebulosa> тока надо теперь включать DontZap
<Nastya> если у меня все повисло то как включить Don't Zap?
<Nebulosa> Nastya: use SysRq magic
<TwinMos> а консоли не работают? о_О
<Nastya> нет, суббота же. никто не работает
<Nebulosa> шабат
 * TwinMos типа посмеялсо
<Nebulosa> кстати на кнопки жать тоже нельзя
<Nastya> корову доить можно
<Nastya> то есть у явы и яваскриптов нт ничего общего кроме названия алфачита и оракла?
<Bezoomie> Мда , тогда лучше Амарока нет ничего
<artus> Bezoomie: есть, deadbeef
<Nebulosa> и mpd
<Nastya> есть  mplayer
<Bezoomie> artus:  мне нужно чтоб плеер умел читать м3u
<artus> он умеет
<Nastya> Bezoomie, можно узнать зачем?
<Bezoomie> из того что пробывал это только Амарок умеет
<Bezoomie> у меня в м3 записаны потоки вещания
<Bezoomie> artus: спасибо сейчас попробую
<Nebulosa> mpd, mpd mpd!
<snork_> а как выйти из этого  tty1? третий раз не получается...
<Bezoomie> artus:  не подскажешь команду с терминала установки этого плеера
<vcabba> <snork> alt+f7
<akkark> ctrl+alt+F7
<snork_> спасибо
<artus> Bezoomie: http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/
<hookah> artus: че такого офигенного в этой дохлой говядине? у меня есть, пользуюсь, но вроде ниче необычного
<Nebulosa> не выйти а переключиться..
<Nebulosa> hookah: cue читать умеет. а это немало
<hookah> Nebulosa: мм, ну тогда да
<artus> hookah: ну как минимум играет все что нужно)
<hookah> хотя я вообще кроме интернет-радио мало что слушаю последнее время )
<Anton1d> точно radio tray у меня не выключается, главное знать где списки радиостанций тырить хороших
<Nastya> а ты знаешь?
<Nastya> посоветуй?
<Anton1d> я стырил из radio-sure
<Nebulosa> Anton1d: что за трей такой
<Anton1d> radio tray отличный радио приёмник
<Anton1d> только станций в комплекте нету
<Nebulosa> ну! где поситать?
<Nebulosa> ч*
<safinaskar> Nastya, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace можно включить в настройках. если всё повисло и надо вырубить иксы, то ctrl-alt-f1, killall Xorg
<Nebulosa> safinaskar: а еслиС trl-alt-f1 не работает?
<hookah> я слушаю джаз-радио на сайте джазмен.ру и мне хватает
<Nebulosa> Nebulosa: Nastya: use SysRq magic
<Anton1d> кому что. У меня на выбор 3 джазовх 3 прог-роковый станции
<Nebulosa> hookah: а я abacus.fm  с тем же результатом
<Anton1d> переключать удобно в приёмнике всё же
<Nebulosa> Anton1d: ты мне про радио-трей уже расскажешь чтонибудь?
<Anton1d> дак а что береш и ставишь ;)
<hookah> а какие прог-роковые?
<Nebulosa> откуда?
<Anton1d> Stellar Attraction, London
<Anton1d> http://s1.viastreaming.net:7170
<Anton1d> RadioIO Jam Bands (MP3 128k)
<Anton1d> http://streampoint.radioio.com/streams/274
<Anton1d> Morow
<Anton1d> http://www.morow.com/morow.pls
<artus> @kick Anton1d
<Nebulosa> да.. как мне еще объяснить человеку?..
<hookah> artus: бдишь?=)
<artus> hookah: угу
<Bezoomie> deadbeef не понравился (
<hookah> Bezoomie: удали. выглядит он конечно не ахти, но выполняет свои прямые функции
<Nebulosa> Bezoomie: а ты его кетчупом поливал?
<hookah> из разряда "ты просто не умеешь его готовить" ))
<Bezoomie> Nebulosa:  умник?
<Nebulosa> да не, просто острослов
<Bezoomie> ЗАМЕТНО
<Anton2d> Nebulosa, radio tray вроде просто ставил apt-get ом
<Bezoomie> сори капс
<Nebulosa> Anton2d: так это не апплет?
<Nebulosa> я думал апплет :(
<Anton2d> да нет, это софтинка маленькая
<Anton2d> кроме инет радио нифига не умеет, но это умеет неплохо.
<Nebulosa> тут уметь то.. wget ...mp3 > /dev/sound
<Bezoomie> на мой взгляд из плееров Амарок самый продвинутый , ритмбокс чуть отстает от него (
<hookah> artus: MHDD не видит внешний юсб хард, это нормально?
<Anton2d> Nebulosa, так, нет он еще красиво в трее висит, громкость колесом и структуированный список станций делать можно
<artus> hookah: должен в принципе
<Nebulosa> вообщем, mpd круче
<hookah> artus: вот и я думаю что должен
<artus> hookah: хотя ... наферно и не должен, я не помню, понимает ли он usb винты
<Nastya> а вот на чем фэйсбу деньги зарабатывает?
<[koshka]> artus, всех кик! =)
<artus> [koshka]: ))
<[koshka]> первого Ская )
<akkark> на рекламе же
<Nebulosa> Nastya: т.е. столбик рекламы справа это какбы незаметно?..
<Nebulosa> [koshka]: чо хвост распушила? кик тебя и норм
<hookah> вообще хард старнно себя ведет. определяется во всех осях, показывает содержимое- но ни копировать, ни открывать его не получается - ошибка выскакивает
<[koshka]> Nebulosa, ну давай) кикни
<hookah> не может же быть чтобы весь хард состоял из битых секторов
<Bezoomie> Подскажите кто нибудь пробывал обновить Саваж2 - это игра
<Nebulosa> [koshka]: вот сегодня не хочу никого кикать.
<Nebulosa> завтра, давай
<[koshka]> попробуй ;)
<hookah> Nastya: на лицокниге много полукоммерческих приложений которые тоже платят администрации
<Nebulosa> [koshka]: а ты завтра придешь?
<snork_> кошек кикать нельзя!!
<Nebulosa> я ждать буду
<[koshka]> Nebulosa, куда приеду ? ))
<Nebulosa> [koshka]: сюда, пушистик
<[koshka]> конечно ,специально зайду
<inkvizitor68sl> чего там попробовать?
<[koshka]> привет,Инки
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: о, прив
<Nebulosa> inkvizitor68sl: ну уж не хеннесси.
 * Nebulosa медитирует на градусник.. цифру -36 по цельсию можно принимать только в состоянии медитации..
<Nastya> ты где, в Сибири живешь?
<[koshka]> Nebulosa, так тебе и надо
<poncha|mac> одолжить свой градусник? на нем +23 ? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> а что такого в цифре -36 7
<inkvizitor68sl> ?
<hookah> Nebulosa: жестоко у вас там
<Nebulosa> Nastya: в сибири в сибири
<Nastya> А где в сибири?
<Nebulosa> а еще за две недели две месячных нормы снега выпало..
<[koshka]> ух ты
<[koshka]> снег это круто
<hookah> poncha|mac: в доме чтоль градусник? или ты на экваторе живешь? ))
<Nebulosa> 6-типолоски в 2-х полоски превратились..
<[koshka]> но у нас вчера тоже пошел )  но в понедельник +15
<poncha|mac> hookah: израиль)
<hookah> у меня +15 на улице
<hookah> poncha|mac: и че, прям счас +23? )
<poncha|mac> не, 23 все-таки в комнате, но в неотапливаемой)) сколько снаружи не знаю потому что сдохла батарейка в юните за окном)
<Nebulosa> в брюсселе +6 but who cares...
<poncha|mac> но думаю +19-+20 что-то около того
<hookah> мм, ну у меня в доме тоже так же примерно, тоже неотапливаемо. на улице +15 как уже упоминал
<hookah> Nebulosa: в европе неделю назад тоже снегом всех заваливало, франция, германия вроде
<Nebulosa> короче если хотите увидеть что такое ядерная зима - приезжайте
<Nebulosa> пусто, холодно и тропок даже нет, всё замело..
<himik> а у меня -10
<Nastya> а у меня питер -- здесь всегда плохая погода
<sorseg> Доброе время суток!
<sorseg> Кто-нибудь знает в апаче в листинге директории где поменять значение "Description" для файлов?
<Nebulosa> sorseg: всмысле перевести?
<sorseg> нет ну у меня есть файлы и я хочу им задать Description
<sorseg> Где это сделать?
<Nebulosa> .htaccess
<sorseg> спасибо
<inkvizitor68sl> шпинде нарих де кёниген
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: эт че?
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> König aller Narren bin ich wohl!
<inkvizitor68sl> Mein Volk die Menschen liegen lachen
<inkvizitor68sl> Und mein Gold mir inne wohnt!
<inkvizitor68sl> Mein Land ist doch die ganze Wetl
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и так лалее
<Bezoomie> Смотрите , у меня была установлена игра savage2 , я удалил папку с игрой, как узнать правильно ли я удалил игру ?
<inkvizitor68sl> а ты её ставил как?
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: ты этим занимаешься на работе, или в свободное время?)))
<Bezoomie> бинарный фаил был
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, а какая разница)  ?
<hookah> так, наблюдения для общего развития )))
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: а ты шпрехен зи дойч? ))
<inkvizitor68sl> найн
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: ну вот ) интересный наверное язык. звучит феерично )
<inkvizitor68sl> да, звучит феерично
<inkvizitor68sl> а особенно с хорошей музыкой
<inkvizitor68sl> http://prostopleer.com/#/search?q=Schandmaul
<inkvizitor68sl> трындец
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: фолк?
<inkvizitor68sl> игрушка в контакте - оценивать морды людей.
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, ага
<korvin> qq
<inkvizitor68sl> там типа есть анонимный режим
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: звучит мелодично
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы твою страницу не нашли.
<hookah> контакт вообще цитадель зла
<inkvizitor68sl> жмём оценку 10, вылазит "отправить на стену ХХХ УУУ сообщение"?
<inkvizitor68sl> копипастим ХХХ УУУ в поиск
<inkvizitor68sl> вуаля
<inkvizitor68sl> ах да, обычно открыть эти ХХХ УУУ стоит денег, даже если юзер не скрывал страницу
<inkvizitor68sl> идиоты.
<akkark> продают воздух, это не идиоты, это бизнес
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: контакт - это пособие как не надо делать, для всех сфер ИТ
<inkvizitor68sl> akkark, в смысле бизнес? )
<inkvizitor68sl> akkark, бизнес - баг, который позволяет делать бесплатно то, на что там хоть кто то тратит чтото) ?
<akkark> Те, кто готов платить, багом не воспользуются
<hookah> akkark: и это печально
<inkvizitor68sl> бугога, нуну)
<inkvizitor68sl> на самом деле не в плате
<inkvizitor68sl> а в фееричнейшем баге в безопасности
<aleksej> Народ скачал файл (unetbootin-linux-494) а чем его открыть?
<hookah> самый забавный вирусок который я видел был обычным ехешником. выводил на экран блокирующее окно и типа отправьте смс и комп разблокируется. соответственно запускался сам постоянно
<inkvizitor68sl> нет, одно дело, когда тебя зовут там Иван Петров
<akkark> aleksej: сделай исполняемым и запусти
<inkvizitor68sl> а другое дело, когда у тебя относительно нечастое имя с фамилией - город+фи+возраст = 100 попадание
<aleksej> как зделать исполняемым?
<hookah> попался моей девушке на комп. я его нашел по процессам, все его попытки самозащиты были - полный доступ ко всему и запрет на копирование
<aleksej> а он итак соит тип - исполняемый а открываеться с помошью источника приложений а там дальше ероры
<aleksej> так как его запустить?
<inkvizitor68sl> расширение у файла какое ?
<aleksej> (unetbootin-linux-494) и все
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: музончик по мелодии напоминает больше кельтский фолк, хотя немцы к кельтам никакого отношения не имеют. но слушается отлично, затянуло ))
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле к кельтам не имеют? )
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: германцы и кельты разные вещи )
<hookah> кельты исторически жили в северной франции и на британских островах до англосаксонского нашествия
<aleksej> Ubuntuhelp - как запустить файл (unetbootin-linux-494) ?
<aleksej> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, кельты жили в тогдашней германии на самом деле
<inkvizitor68sl> но это больше музыка готов
<inkvizitor68sl> не в смысле черных
<aleksej> че вы не сказали что это бот :))
<inkvizitor68sl> а в смысле варваров-готов
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: германцы пришли в германию еще в римские времена, и начали щемить живущих во франции кельтов
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: я понял что варваров )
<aleksej> Ну мя кто нить слышит?
<inkvizitor68sl> aleksej, гугл тебя услышит. chmod +x
<hookah> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> hookah, Понг понг понг...
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, да черт знает кто там тогда куда ходил
<Bezoomie> inkvizitor68sl:  ну что я правильно удалил игру? Просто папку с названием игры
<edzi> Помогите с интернетом пожалуйста=(
<staff_nowa> Ребята кто с apache2 rewrite engine хорошо знаком :?
<inkvizitor68sl> инструменты, на которых играют шанды - нашли в современной Германии изначально
<staff_nowa> у меня трабла не знаю как решить
<inkvizitor68sl> staff_nowa, гугл ! =)
<edzi> закрываю терминал и инет изчезает
<inkvizitor68sl> Bezoomie, может быть.
<inkvizitor68sl> staff_nowa, какая?
<Bezoomie> inkvizitor68sl:  круто
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: они туда могли попасть огромным количеством путей, ибо культурные связи, помимо отвешивания пенделей, были тесные
<staff_nowa> не реагирует на ссылку, хотя на серваке rewrite включен
<akkark> edzi а в терминале что?
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: а уж готы точно позже пришли, в поздеримские времена
<staff_nowa> на серваке где настроен хостером пашет, а вот на моём нет
<staff_nowa> не могу найти проблему :(
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, так это не римских времен музыка)
<inkvizitor68sl> staff_nowa, на все ссылки?
<inkvizitor68sl> или только на определенную?
<staff_nowa> на определённую
<hookak{away}> inkvizitor68sl: ну это понятно. так кельты в римские-постримские времена в германии точно жить не могли )
<edzi> akkark: настройка интернета идет через скрипт Wpasetup.sh раньше все было нормально, потом интернет изчез, попробовал ещё раз запустить скрипт настройки, пока он работает в терминала все есть
<hookak{away}> счас вернусь, отошел
<aleksej> На команду (aleksej@Kasperlaptop:~$ chmod +-/home/aleksej/Загрузки/unetbootin-linux-494
<aleksej> ) открываеться все тот же источник приложений и все тот же ерор
<inkvizitor68sl> hookak{away}, кельтская музыка сча
<staff_nowa> может есть какие скрытые опции. Что на apache не включил
<inkvizitor68sl> http://prostopleer.com/#/search?q=skyclad
<akkark> edzi: nohup  Wpasetup.sh попробуй
<inkvizitor68sl> staff_nowa, вряд ли
<inkvizitor68sl> hookak{away}, что то их песен там мало, сча
<inkvizitor68sl> http://prostopleer.com/#/search?q=artist%3ASkyclad+track%3APenny+Dreadful во
<inkvizitor68sl> только это ремикс уже
<staff_nowa> тогда я не пойму, почему два разных сервера реагируют по разному.
<staff_nowa> :(
<staff_nowa> именно где я настраивал apache тупит
<inkvizitor68sl> staff_nowa, debian.pro -> поиск -> lamp -> всё снести и сделать по нормальному мануалу
<edzi> akkark: Вообще не хочет его в фоновый режим убирать =\
<inkvizitor68sl> edzi, ctrl-z попробуй
<inkvizitor68sl> а хотя всё ранво
<inkvizitor68sl> edzi, короче сделай кнопку на пангели
<inkvizitor68sl> и не парь моск
<inkvizitor68sl> о! у Candice Night новая песня!
<akkark> edzi:  Запускай в tty1 чтоли тогда, чтоб он глаза не мозолил. Кривое, но решение :)
<inkvizitor68sl> о! вторая !
<inkvizitor68sl> а не... вторая инструменталка ричи (
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> стоп
<inkvizitor68sl> я пропустил альбом Блэкморов ><
<edzi> ну щас ещё немного помучаться можно, а если не получится, то буде делать оп кривому=(
<hookak{away}> inkvizitor68sl: мде? значит я тож О_о
<sorseg> Еще раз здрасте
<sorseg> Такой вопрос: Если я в httpd.conf написал "deny from all"  у меня должна выдаваться ошибка 403?
<inkvizitor68sl> hookak{away}, Darkness, All+The+Fun+Of+The+Fayre
<inkvizitor68sl> sorseg, ты приколист. куда ты это прописал в httpd.conf ?
<inkvizitor68sl> hookak{away}, dance of darkness
<sorseg> он пустой был я прямо туда и написал. Еще пробовал <Directory />deny from all </Directory>
<sorseg> ,Всеравно не работает
<hookak{away}> inkvizitor68sl: это название альбома?
<inkvizitor68sl> sorseg, пшёл вон с канала убунты к сраным редхатодрочерам.
<sorseg> О_о
<inkvizitor68sl> hookak{away}, это треки с него, судя по всему
<inkvizitor68sl> sorseg, или читай документацию внимательнее
<inkvizitor68sl> у нас apache.conf
<sorseg> $ ls /etc/apache2/
<sorseg> apache2.conf  conf.d  envvars  httpd.conf  magic  mods-available  mods-enabled  ports.conf  sites-available  sites-enabled
<inkvizitor68sl> а рходрочеры как соригинальничали в 2002м, так их до сих пор не отпустит.
<akkark> там по дефолту стоит include httpd.conf
<inkvizitor68sl> sorseg, apache2.conf для apache2. Логично, не правдали ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ничего там не стоит по дефолту.
<akkark> с комментом "Include all the user configuration files"
<sorseg> так еще раз сначала. У меня апаче2. В апаче2юконф прописано include httpd.conf
<sorseg> дадада
<sorseg> в httpd.conf написано <Directory />deny from all </Directory>\n<Directory /var/www>deny from all </Directory>
<hookak{away}> inkvizitor68sl: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autumn_Sky
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<inkvizitor68sl> его ещё нету
<inkvizitor68sl> эх, женьги тратитьс(
<aleksej> с помощью какой команды можно запустить Exe файл???
<akkark> sorseg: рестартовал апач после внесения изменений?
<sorseg> да 3 раза =)
<aleksej> с помощью какой команды можно запустить Exe файл??
<akkark> А порядок deny, allow стоит?
<sorseg> ща поставлю
<hookak{away}> inkvizitor68sl: как это нет
<hookak{away}> есть на рутрекере
<aleksej> #linuxforum-ru
<inkvizitor68sl> hookak{away}, эээ... я музыку покупаю, представь себе ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> !wine | aleksej
<ubuntuhelp> aleksej: Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq
<aleksej> GF
<aleksej> Пасибо
<inkvizitor68sl> sorseg, а куда ссылается виртуалхост то?
<hookak{away}> inkvizitor68sl: представляю ) я тоже покупаю, но только чаще всего после предпрослушивания )э
<sorseg> а?
<inkvizitor68sl> ye z e;t ghtlghjckeifk ctqxfc)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну я уже предпрослушиваю
<edzi> во
<edzi> починилось
<inkvizitor68sl> sorseg, б. виртуалхост куда указывает?
<hookak{away}> inkvizitor68sl: лучше всего японские релизы заказывать. там и бонусов всегда много и выходят частенько раньше
<inkvizitor68sl> и где order Deny,Allow ?
<inkvizitor68sl> hookak{away}, не... хардварных блэкморов я не заказываю
<inkvizitor68sl> ездят редко к нам
<sorseg> inkvizitor68sl: order deny, allow прописал щас в httpd.conf, virtualhost нигде не прописан
<hookak{away}> inkvizitor68sl: есть такое
<sorseg> inkvizitor68sl или я наверное прсто не нашел
<inkvizitor68sl> ...
<inkvizitor68sl> sorseg, доки почитай все же
<inkvizitor68sl> и на кой черт тебе deny from all /
<sorseg> ладно так и быть
<inkvizitor68sl> ?
<sorseg> просто чтобы проверить что httpd.conf работает
<inkvizitor68sl>  не работает
<sorseg> я вообще хотел adddescription сделать
<inkvizitor68sl> AllowOverride All олжно у диры стоять, чтобы работалы дескры
<inkvizitor68sl> и писать их в htaccess нажо
<sorseg> а я сразу в конфиг забубенил
<sorseg> на офсайте в доках написано сто можно
<inkvizitor68sl> угу, только не в тот конфиг
<inkvizitor68sl> на каком оффсайте?
<sorseg> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/
<sorseg> ща найду точно ссылку
<sorseg> или не найду
<Nastya> у меня возник тупой вопрос
<akkark> Впервые?
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+httpd.conf вот так бы чтоли сделал
<inkvizitor68sl> для начала
<inkvizitor68sl> sorseg,
<inkvizitor68sl> Nastya, !ask
<Nastya> программы в  ubunut  ставятся через  dpkg.  Но  dpkg  это тоже программа. если я удалю  dpkg то как я смогу установить программу  dpkg?
<inkvizitor68sl> Nastya, из исходников
<ZeVoluciON> как она сможет установить gcc?
<mikola> вечер добрый. Кто может рассказать что там сейчас в убунте с Unity ??
<inkvizitor68sl> а как она удалит gcc  ?
<Nastya> да, а как установить  gcc?
<ZeVoluciON> так же,  как и dpkg
<sorseg>  inkvizitor68sl а что я там должен найти? где он лежит?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и с другой стороны - какие проблемы с установкой gcc ?
<Nastya> но ведть  dpcg  уже нет
<inkvizitor68sl> Nastya, ZeVoluciON http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/ что хотите ставьте
<staff_nowa> блин вот как проверить функционал этого rewrite engine :(
<inkvizitor68sl> без пакетных систем вообще
 * [koshka] помацала inkvizitor68sl 
<inkvizitor68sl> staff_nowa, как тебе именно надо зареврайтить?
<inkvizitor68sl> [koshka], ненадо меня мацать
<ZeVoluciON> Nastya: видишь, это один из багов убунты, который они скрывают
<Nastya> хм...
<ZeVoluciON> специально отсылают на затрояненные линуксфромскратч
<staff_nowa> ну например вот так index.php?page=API.API2 сменить на index.php/api
<Nastya> хм...
<Nastya> ок
<inkvizitor68sl> staff_nowa, сча
<[koshka]> inkvizitor68sl, я немножко совсем..
<inkvizitor68sl> [koshka], xD
<staff_nowa> блин вроде система framework не дурная, а вот на локалке не пашет
<ZeVoluciON> о, дай погонять
<[koshka]> inkvizitor68sl, а то я с тобой здоровалась) ты не ответил =)
<ZeVoluciON> давно хотел систему framework
<inkvizitor68sl> staff_nowa,
<inkvizitor68sl> RewriteRule ^index\.php?page=API\.API2$ index.php/api [L]
<inkvizitor68sl> как то так
<sorseg> Капец какой-то нелогичный этот ваш апач
<inkvizitor68sl> sorseg, очень логичный
<inkvizitor68sl> готовить ты его не умеешь
<ZeVoluciON> inkvizitor68sl: у него там полторы тысячи таких страниц, каждую будешь переписывать?
<sorseg> inkvizitor68sl,  ну наверное. пойду укурюсь мануалами
<sorseg> Спасибо всеравно
<inkvizitor68sl> ZeVoluciON, дык он спросил что и во что ему надо реврайтить. я ему дал правило именно для этого. к тому же ему просто проерить надо
<ZeVoluciON> это настраивается в самом фреймворке
<inkvizitor68sl> staff_nowa, вообще погугли htaccess generator
<mikola> народ народ, как там с переходом Ubuntu на Unity ? Кто в курсе?
<inkvizitor68sl> ZeVoluciON, поверь мне, если конфиг апача не захочет чего то - то фреймворк ничего не сделает.
<ZeVoluciON> погугли доки лучше, чем костыли применять
<inkvizitor68sl> ZeVoluciON, что ты именно костылём назвал? )
<sorseg> Еще вас подостаю
<staff_nowa> а не может быть что PHP Version 5.3.3-1ubuntu9.1 глючная
<sorseg> В оффдоках написано "Directives placed in the main configuration files apply to     the entire server." Это значит, что если я вне Scope напишу Order deny,allow\ndeny from all то должно все быть хорошо, так?
<staff_nowa> на том что пашет нормально стоит PHP Version 5.2.6-1+lenny9+custom1
<ZeVoluciON> прописывание ручками нужных правил
<inkvizitor68sl> при чём тут php и mod_rewrite ?
<staff_nowa> правила framework не срабатывают!
<inkvizitor68sl> а php тут при чм ?
<inkvizitor68sl> php ничего не реврайтит
<ZeVoluciON> staff_nowa: что такое framework?
<ZeVoluciON> для общего развития
<staff_nowa> каркас
<staff_nowa> на русском :p
<ZeVoluciON> точно, каркас, как я не догадался
<staff_nowa> ёмаё я не там проблему ищу :o
<staff_nowa> xml файл бракованный
<staff_nowa> скачал с сервера и пашет :)
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<staff_nowa> вот это юмор
<staff_nowa> а я сервак разрыл :D
<staff_nowa> хмм dif можно глянуть различия файла :?
<ZeVoluciON> нельзя, это нарушение авторских прав
<staff_nowa> :D
<staff_nowa> нет я про то что эта команда проверяет :?
<staff_nowa> различия
<inkvizitor68sl> diff file 1 file 2
<inkvizitor68sl> ой
<inkvizitor68sl> diff file1 file2
<inkvizitor68sl> ну можно ещё > file3 чтобы в текстовик патч загнать
<staff_nowa> спасибо за наведение на путь истинный :)
<hookak{away}> вот скажите мне такое. на харде есть инфа, которая не копируется и не читается, хотя хард везде определяется и вроде как работает. все сканы и тесты проваливаются на первой секунде, из 100ГБ инфы не работает ничего. два
<hookak{away}> вопроса - 1 есть ли способ снять инфу, 2 если нет, можно ли хард откачать хотя бы без инфы
<Taurendil> есть специалисты, которые снимают инфу такую и еще похлеще) гугли в своем городе
<Offoffoff> hookah: можно, это будет стоить в стоимость винта + работа
<Offoffoff> hookah: в тысячи 4 уложишься
<hookah> мне в своем городе гуглить на испанском надо и тут таких специалистов нету, могу сразу сказать )) да и не стоит того
<hookah> Offoffoff: если пойти в магазин, могу сэкономить на работе =)
<Taurendil> вово)
<[koshka]> Offoffoff, мррр
<hookah> ну инфу снять точно не получается, хочу попробовать все потереть и хотя бы форматнуть, таблицу пересоздать - может поможет
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: ня.
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: что с камерой?
<[koshka]> Offoffoff, ни как не решусь ;)
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: ну пора уже бизнес открывать. За одно в блоге опишешь, как это организовала с помощью СПО.
<artus> а че это не получится снять инфу если она читается то?
<ZeVoluciON> 'вроде как работает' и 'все сканы и тесты проваливаются на первой секунде' немного противоречит друг другу
<hookah> ZeVoluciON: согласен. когда вставляешь в юсб - сразу включается и открывается, вся инфа видна, однако ни запустить ни скопировать ни один файл не получается
<ZeVoluciON> попробуй dd
<ZeVoluciON> и что пишет в dmesg?
<hookah> ZeVoluciON: пробовал, завис на 3 часа на 0%
<[koshka]> Offoffoff, я стесняюсь )
<vcabba> Можно получить список irc-каналов, например, с подстрокой "math" в названии?
<Offoffoff> [koshka]: ты можешь просто это организовать... ^___^
<hookah> ZeVoluciON: пока не смотрел - из-под доса счас на другом компе гоняю
<hookah> запускал сканы - падает на 0%, smart тест провалился на 0%
<artus> hookah: а он не в ридонли у тя смонтировался? dmesg при подключении винта покажи
<hookah> не, он везде так себя ведет, на винде тоже, и даже не читается ничего, ни фильмы, ни музыка, ни фотки
<hookah> artus: полностью команду как вводить?
<hookah> artus: просто без параметров?
<akkark> vcabba:  Syntax:  LIST <search string>
<artus> hookah: а винт внешний?
<artus> мож в нем кая то секкурная защита стоит)
<artus> hookah: ну как бе cat /var/log/dmesg
<artus> а лутше tail -f /var/log/dmesg и подключить винт, чтоб не искать  )
<hookah> artus: внешний, нет, раньше работало
<hookah> вот тут его вроде видно
<hookah> http://itmages.com/image/view/89767/fcf56e93
<hookah> Toshiba ext hard drive
<hookah> это он
<artus> странно
<hookah> в фоне кстати видно что он смонтировался и открылся сразу со всем содержимым
<hookah> ибо консоль прозрачная
<artus> hookah: ls -la /путь к винту  что показывает?
<hookah> artus: путь к винту типа /dev/sdc? или к точке монтирования?
<artus> ну к точке монтирования
<artus> или перейди в него и там ls -la
<artus> и кусок на itpaste.ru кинь
<hookah> http://itmages.com/image/view/89770/906e120b
<artus> hookah: а текст скопировать не ? )
<hookah> artus: да так просче вроде )
<artus> hookah: а что говорит sudo cp Push.avi /tmp ?
<Offoffoff> hookah: нифика себе проще
<hookah> artus: пока завис и ничо не говорит
<artus> hookah: а глянь, в /tmp появилось?
<artus> копирует наверно(
<hookah> artus: появиться-то появилось. копирует, или пытается. вот скопирует ли
<hookah> artus: он в принципе и воспроизводить-то начинает любое видео, но через неск секунд вешаеца и все
<artus> скопирует)
<artus> а в /var/log/messages ниче не сыпетцо?
<hookah> artus: типа терминал может то чего не может ни одно другое устройство? ))
<hookah> сча гляну
<artus> hookah: консоль, да еще от рута вообще много чего может)
<hookah> ниче не сыпется
<hookah> последнее сообщение о подключении, и все
<artus> ну норм )
<hookah> но все еще думает. долго же он будет лопатить эти 700 метров ))
<artus> ls -lah /tmp и глянь сколько уже скопировало
<hookah> почти половину
<artus> ну дык )
<artus> а ты переживал)
<hookah> artus: дааа, консоль все-таки мощная штука ))
<hookah> хотя опять же dd пытался создавать - не сдвинулось с 0% даже
<artus> а так же простая и удобная )
<hookah> artus: ну это бесспорно
<hookah> значит, низкоуровневое форматирование мне поможет
<artus> зачем?
<artus> берещ гпартед и форматируеш)
<himik> низкоуровневое форматирование??? я уже лет 10 такого не слышал
<hookah> artus: ну сниму с него все самое важное а потом форматну
<himik> hookah: и чем же его сделать то?
<hookah> mhdd наверное
<himik> это далекие времена 286-х было возможно низкоуровневое форматирование, делалось через биос материнки и то не на любом харде
<himik> а уж на современных железках такого вроде как нет
<himik> и софтовыми методами это не делается и подавно
<artus> На старых моделях жёстких дисков (с интерфейсом MFM) была возможность выполнения низкоуровневого форматирования средствами самого накопителя. В более современных накопителях данная команда поддерживается всеми
<artus> изготовителями HDD «для совместимости», реальное же действие накопителя при получении её после прохождения BIOS системной платы варьируется от простого игнорирования до записи нулей в указанные сектора.
<hookah> artus: gparted умеет делать скан в режиме ремап?
<artus> hookah: понятия не имею )
<hookah> ясн, сча буду ставить и смотреть
<hookah> disk utility нашел 380 битых секторов и безбожно завис уже полчаса почти висит
<artus> хех)
<artus> можеш разбирать и доставать магнитики)
<hookah> мдя, печально )
<artus> кстати... надо будет потестить стопку винтов ) авось там живые есть )
<hookah> artus: у меня из всей стопки этот первый умер. и то не понятно почему, ему всего-то год кажется, полтора может
<rfdrew> Всем драсти. Просветите пожалуйсто любой линукс можно загружать из сети или только те которые на это расчитаны?
<artus> hookah: ну гарантия то на винты 3 года вроде
<hookah> artus: куплен в штатах )) и то уже не помню где )
<artus> rfdrew: любой
<rfdrew> artus: эм... а как его с дистрибутива на tftp установить?
<hookah> мда, последний раз разбирал дохлый винт лет 10 назад.. теперь появилась возможность проверить, что изменилось внутри за эти годы ))
<artus> rfdrew: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/53276/
<rfdrew> hookah: практически нечего
<hookah> rfdrew: ну как минимум он стал менее габаритным
<hookah> =)
<rfdrew> hookah: и кучность записи на порядки выше
<hookah> так-то я представляю, но почему бы не посмотреть если есть возможность )
<hookah> artus: магнитики, опять же )))
<rfdrew> artus: это установка ОС по сети. Я же хочу что-то типа KNOPPIX только на liveCD а с загрузкой с tftp
<rfdrew> hookah: lf vfuybrbrb rjytxyj pfxtnyst
<rfdrew> hookah: Да магнитики конечно зачетные
<rfdrew> Отрыл у себя карточку Wi-Fi PCIExpress MiniCard. Подходит ли она к слотам PCI Express 1x или 4x
<rfdrew> &
<rfdrew> ?
<SergeyIT> rfdrew, попробуй вставить ;)
<rfdrew> не умно... напряжение может не совпадать
<yurau> что мне скачать для теста скорости?
<ozstr1ker> всем здрасте
<canonic> Нифига не понял, как зарегистрировать свой ник на этом канале?
<ozstr1ker> ник регится не на канале а на сервере
<ozstr1ker> там все просто надо вводит комманду правильно
<canonic> куда вводить?
<ozstr1ker> да хоть здесь
<inkvizitor68sl> !register
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<ozstr1ker> !help register nick
<canonic> !help register nick
<ozstr1ker> inkvizitor68sl здаровченко
<ozstr1ker> иди по ссылке там все есть
<hookah> блин, на этом Hiren's Boot CD кто-то очень криворуко запихнул GParted - он при попытке загрузки упал в кернел паник и повесил мне комп
<artus> hookah: зачем тебе там гпартед если там есть акронис )
<hookah> artus: да посмотреть хотелось ) нафик он там вообще, если он не грузиццо ))
<example> как у меня с кодировочкой?
<example> q. kodirovka rus normal'na9?
<artus> нормальненько)
<example> отличненько;)
<example> добрый вечерочек)
<artus> скорее ночька )
<example> не подскажете, где яваскриптовичков найти?
<artus> наверно на их канале
<example> а канал какой?
<example> рус только желательно
<artus> понятия не имею)
<example> nice)
<example> погнал на irc.mgts.by :) Удачи поубунтить )
<mrSmith_>  äîáðîé íî÷è, åñòü íåáîëüøîé âîïðîñåö ïî íàñòðîéêå ñâÿçêè squid+dnsmasq (êîìïüþòåð âûïîëíÿåò ðîëü øëþçà, òî÷íåå ïûòàåòñÿ âûïîëíÿòü). Âïðèíöèïå, âñå ðàáîòàåò, íî åñòü îäíî ÍÎ: íå ðîáÿò ôëåø-èãðû
<ubuntuhelp> mrSmith_! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<mrSmith_> доброй ночи, есть небольшой вопросец по настройке связки squid+dnsmasq (компьютер выполняет роль шлюза, точнее пытается выполнять). Впринципе, все работает, но есть одно НО: не робят флеш-игры
<mrSmith_> т.е. они пытаются коннектиться напрямую
<artus> странно, у меня за сквидом все нормально )
<mrSmith_> а на клиентских машинах ты что-нить настраивал или там сквид подхватывается автоматом?
<artus> я его себе локально поставил, в целять не гонять по 300 раз трафик левый) ибо 3g )
<mrSmith_> а конфиги сильно правил?
<artus> mrSmith_: http://yourpaste.net/6293/
<mrSmith_> спасибо тебе, добрый человек (-
<artus> да незачто )
<yurau> что-бы такого скачать большого?
<artus> зачем ?
<yurau> скорость потестить
<yurau> у меня новый провайдер.
<artus> speedtest.net
<yurau> надо нагрузить сетевую по полной
<hookah> artus: ты меня опередил )))
<yurau> это не интересно
<yurau> уже тестил
<hookah> я только speed успел набрать
<artus> ipref
<yurau> и яндекс и 2айпи
<hookah> artus: кстати хард форматну, он теперь даже не монтируецо О_о
<hookah> форматнул*
<yurau> artus: это что\7
<artus> yurau: это нагрузить сетевую
<yurau> artus: ipref
<artus> hookah: во что ты его форматнул то?
<hookah> artus: в нтфс для начала. счас попробую остальные
<artus> yurau: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iperf
<yurau> artus: ща попробую
<hookah> artus: в ext4 уже 15 минут почти форматнуться пытается ) короче я думаю умер хард
<artus> hookah: давно умер)
<artus> hookah: можно конечно попробовать пометить битые сектора на нем ) ток оно того... неделю будет их помечать )
<hookah> artus: ну надежда же, она последней умирает )
<hookah> artus: ога ))
<hookah> кстати хозяйка сказала что жестоко его уронила недавно )))
<artus> гг
<artus> дык с этого и начинай)
<ZeVoluciON> да..
<hookah> так она мне только что сказала
<hookah> я бы сам столько не возился если бы знал
<Galaxy2000> ну дык
<hookah> офигеть, уже 12 декабря
<hookah> artus: сижу, разбираю =)
<artus> hookah: xD
<hookah> http://itmages.com/image/view/89868/0415abf8
<hookah> почтим память минутой молчания =)
<artus> hookah: там это.. если ты не отрывал совсем електронику от движка , он при подключении закрутится)
<hookah> artus: гы ))) счас попробую =)
<artus> ток палцы не суй )
<hookah> artus: кота носом ткну -)
<hookah> artus: правда уже не помню че куда ) все же по деталькам разобрано )
<hookah> artus: да и думаю, плата-переходник sata-usb не сгорит ли если че не туда попало
<artus> ты только питание подключай
<hookah> artus: оно ж через усб питается
<hookah> через плату
<hookah> artus: роботает )))
<artus> теперь у тя есть ацкий моторчег)
<hookah> artus: ага, такой хрипящий звук еще издает при запуске пока не раскрутицо )))
<User166[web]> доброй ночи. у меня ноутбук msi cx500. убунту не видит вайфай. что нужно сделать?
<artus> гуглить по словам ubuntu  msi cx500 wi-fi
<hookah> такое ощущение что все кто приходит на канал с ником UserXXXX - по умолчанию получают войс
<gagabu> или попробовать втыкнуть в него любой другой интернет и запустить обновление, а потом запустить "Дополнительные драйвера"
<artus> hookah: дык автовойс для gateway/web/
<hookah> artus: жестоко )
<hookah> сижу вот теперь, на вращающиеся диски кидаю болтики, и по-деццки радуюсь, глядя как они отскакивают
<hookah> спать надо пойти
<hookah> artus: у тебя который час?
<artus> 01:57
<artus> да тоже надо бы топать спать
<hookah> artus: западная россия, украина, восточная европа?
<artus> киев )
<hookah> artus: понятно )
<hookah> а че не спишь
<artus> незнаю)
<hookah> спать - это полезно и приятно
<artus> неа) вредно )
<hookah> ну разве что если расценивать сон как потерю времени, что тоже справедливо
#ubuntu-ru 2010-12-12
<hookah> artus: слуш, кикни меня плз чтобы я спать пошел
<hookah> всем спокойной ночи
<artus|sleep> @kick hookah иди спать )
<imax1> привет) кто нить ставил GTA VC в play on linux??? раньше когда в убунту ставил, то работало все... щас я как бы федору юзаю... но вдруг кто поможет... ставиться нормально, но когда запускаеш, то она подвисает и все.... я сначала думал что дело в Direct x, но когда его поставил, Ñ
<ozstr1ker> есть неспящие
<ozstr1ker> ?
<poisons> !nick poisons
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick poisons'
<canonic> msg
<alexandr> утра всем!!
<alexandr> купил я фотопринтер со сканером,как прога называется чтоб с компа на принтер выводить фотки?
<Nebulosa> cups
<canonic_> после того как я подтвердил свой e-mail здесь, что теперь то делать? он всё ещё пишет, что я не зарегистрированный
<akkark> /msg NickServ identify пароль
<akkark> canonic_:  /msg NickServ identify пароль
<canonic_> кажись, зарегистрировался, оказывается через Empathy вообще невозможно это сделать
<vlad> xchat поставь
<vlad> через эмпати только извращенцы в ирке сидят
<canonic_> да через firefox тоже ничего
<canonic_> я уже понял)
<vlad> alexandr, называется "драйвер принтера". установи его.
<canonic_> vlad, что тут обычно обсуждают, а то может я ни туда зашёл?
<alexandr> lbcr njkmrj lkz dbyls?f yf kbyerc ult yfqnb&
<alexandr> диск тоолько для винды,а на линукс где найти то?
<vlad> canonic_, обычно задают элементарные вопросы и мы помогаем нагуглить ответы на них
<Lorgus> вопрос http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/10/1212/h_1292137707_9cfa85265e.png  как удалить wine core
<vlad> alexandr, зайди в настройку принтера и добавь принтер
<canonic_> ясно
<Lorgus> привет страна
<alexandr> это где?
<vlad> там дрова для всех популярных есть
<canonic_> Lorgus, здарова
<Lorgus> canonic_, hi
<vlad> alexandr, это в мануале на ubuntologia.ru написано
<canonic_> у меня есть вопросы по поводу Bacula Backup System , кто работал с ней?
<vlad> ухты. на убунтологии про принтер ниче не написано
<vlad> но таки программа настройки часто светится на скриншотах
<canonic_> какой принтер пытаетесь поставить то?
<vlad> хз
<canonic_> через cups?
<vlad> а что, есть еще варианты?
<canonic_> ага
<vlad> эт какие?
<canonic_> обычно ubuntu сама находит и ставит)
<alexandr> canon mp250
<vlad> обычно так делают только дрянные ОС
<vlad> убунта себе такого не позволяет
<vlad> пока не скажешь, что это надо поставить, она сама не будет делать
<Lorgus> ну та че , нет идей как убрать ????
<Lorgus> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/10/1212/h_1292137707_9cfa85265e.png  как удалить wine core???
<vlad> apt-get remove wine-core?
<Lorgus> да из менюхи убрать а не пакет удалить
<vlad> хз
<vlad> никогда не задавался этим вопросом, т.к. не мешало
<canonic_> alexandr, до куда дашли в установке принтера? сюда заходили (http://software.canon-europe.com/index.asp?c=i)
<vlad> а я вчера угнал ментовской вертолет в GTA 3 SA
<vlad> который меня преследовал
<vlad> он застрял между объектами, я подбежал и сел в него :)
<vlad> внутри кстати никого не было
<vlad> он пустым летает
<canonic_> ))
<vlad> а вам слабо? )
<canonic_> не интересует GTA
<vlad> счас среди детишек новая игра популярна
<vlad> про чувака, заразившегося каким-то вирусом
<canonic_> ?
<vlad> не помню название
<vlad> но игра на столько фуфловая, что прям ваще
<canonic_> мне  teeworlds нравится
<vlad> аппаратные требования ппц прото, но там графика примитивная
<vlad> даже транспорт что по улицам ездит рисуется в виде кирпичей с текстурами "типа машина"
<canonic_> и она популярна?
<vlad> ога
<canonic_> мда
<vlad> я ее поставил и за вечер прошел
<vlad> я не нашел ни одной интересной идеи в ней
<vlad> это типа как сплинтер селл кновикшн
<canonic_> а в Black Ops не играл?
<vlad> но в сплинтера интересней было в стопицот раз
<vlad> неа
<vlad> это ж помоему батл филд?
<canonic_> Call of Dute: Black Ops ваще прелесть
<vlad> ааа. ну в COD и одиночка есть хорошая
<vlad> надо поиграть
<canonic_> там есть сюжет даже)
<canonic_> это лучшая (ИМХО) игра из всей серии
<vlad> COD это вообще классная серия игр
<vlad> мне COD 2 нравится оч
<vlad> там про 2 мировую
<canonic_> кстати, а почему народу тут много, а все молчат?
<vlad> но проходится легко
<vlad> ну не хотят говорить и не говорят
<canonic_> ладно, я  off потом ещё зайду
<vlad> вдруг ты из НКВД предателей народа ищешь
<canonic_> а ну точно
<AXS> Hi
<vlad> смотрите каких классных мозговых слизней моя жена делает http://lisax.blindage.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/P1010044.JPG
<rg45> Прикольные , а у них есть назначения ?
<Ivan_the_Terribl> Пацаны, такой вопрос: когда в опере нажимаешь "обзор", чтобы картинку загрузить, открывается стандартный гномовский менеджер файлов, так вот как сделать, чтобы он тумбнейлы показывал?
<AXS> .pfq aa
<vlad> rg45, только одно
<AXS> юзай фф
<vlad> захватывать наши тела и править землей
<rg45> А с виду мирные :)
<vlad> фатальная опасность приходит всегда от туда, откуда ее совсем не ждешь
<vlad> пшол я в GTA погоняю мобов
<vlad> если кому слизняк нужен оставьте свое мыло у меня в привате
<AXS> это не слизняк - ето утеплитель сисег))
<alexandr> люди подскажите как поставить дрова на принтер canon mp250 в убунту?
<Lorgus> alexandr, http://ndmitry.ru/blog/nastrojka_mfu_canon_pixma_mp250_v_ubuntu/2010-07-10-175
<akkark> alexandr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1314209 тут читал?
<Lorgus> a2tech, hi
<Lorgus> плин.... чеж так холодно
<a2tech> Lorgus: привет
<Lorgus> a2tech, ты у нас все знаешь.....
<Lorgus> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/10/1212/h_1292137707_9cfa85265e.png  как удалить wine core???
<a2tech> я спать
<Lorgus> ну плин
<Lorgus> хех..
<a2tech> я с суток пришел, голова не соображает и даже напрягаться не охота
<Lorgus> a2tech,  о как
<Lorgus> a2tech,  ночез... =0))
<rg451> Lorgus ты тут?
<Lorgus> да
<Lorgus> вернее почти тут.... сайт редактирую
<rg451> Правой кнопк. свойства и открывать в программе
<rg451> там можно удалить ненужное
<Lorgus> rg451,  как убрать лишние строки из менюхи ???
<rg451> да
<Lorgus> все.... спс... разобрался
<Flanker> Здравствуйте подскажите пожалуйста как в самбе поменять рабочую группу
<hookah> Flanker: в конфиге
<a100500tech> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Flanker> я в конфиге моставил написал workgroup = MSHOME #WORKGROUP группу не изменил на мсхоме
<a100500tech> f демон перезагрузил ?
<Flanker> как
<a100500tech> sudo service smb reload
<rickdelscorzo> всем привет
<Bezoomie> Утро Доброе
<Andrex> у кого как
<Bezoomie> а чего так?
<hookah> утро тем добрее, чем позже оно начинается. у меня началось в 6:30
<Andrex> ну у ковото день а у ковото вечер
<Bezoomie> Извените Добрый День , я на часы не смотрел ))
<hookah> Bezoomie: да ладно, когда проснулся, тогда и утро )
<Bezoomie> hookah:  согласен ))
<Bezoomie> Скажите а ФФ 4 , это что сборка чьято?
<yuzyuk> Прошу не ругаться, а дать толковый совет новичку, очень нужно, (установил ubuntu 10.10, с CD диска, оказалось базовая версия в которой нет всех драйверов и програм, у меня нет DVD привода, потому не могу установить полную версию, загрузочная флешка тоже не идёт
<yuzyuk> железо старое, очень хочу остаться на этой оси, можноли как-то програмы с полного дистрибутива установить в не полный и какими командами эти програмы прописать в системе? Интернет установку не предлагайте скорость маленькая, месяц через торент качал ub
<Andrex> Диск по почте закажи
<a100500tech> а по сети пробовал доустановить ?
<Bezoomie> Ага , я заказывал, вместо одного прислали 2 Кубунту и Убунту
<yuzyuk> по сети даже VLC плеер не могу закачать
<hookah> yuzyuk: вставляешь диск, и насколько я помню sudo apt-cdrom install yourprog
<yuzyuk> такая скорость
<yuzyuk> спасибо
<hookah> мм, или не совсем так. не помню уже, почитай man apt-cdrom
<hookah> счас сам почитаю
<Bezoomie> Скажите а ФФ 4 , это что сборка чьято?
<skai> Bezoomie: ага.мозилы
<Bezoomie> skai:  а почему ее на саите нет?
<Flanker> я все по тому же. Скачал графический редактор самба. Он показывает что я в своей рабочей группе, а на соседнем компе меня не видно, что делать?
<skai> Bezoomie: потому, что бета
<Bezoomie> skai:  ты используешь его?
<hookah> Flanker: а пингуется комп?
<skai> нет.фф не нужен
<Flanker> ща
<Bezoomie> skai:   ясно спасибо
<Flanker> да
<hookah> Flanker: а кто кого не видит? винда убунту или наоборот?
<Flanker> винда убунту
<Andrex> групы какие
<hookah> Flanker: там в конфиг надо что-то добавлять, честно говоря уже не помню что
<hookah> Flanker: счас сам погуглю, делал же уже - у самого сеть такая же работает
<Andrex> я ни чё не добавлял у меня так всё заработало
<Flanker> тут в GADMIN-SAMBA есть позволенный хост, хандл, может дело в них?
<hookah> Flanker: а с убунту значит винда видна? и пингуется с обоих, так?
<Flanker> да
<Flanker> вру раньше была, сейчас неможет открыть
<alexandr> а как прога называется для фотопринртера?
<Bezoomie> Скажите а бинарный фаил так запускается ? ./"имя файла".bin ?
<hookah> Flanker: если правильно помню, решал проблему командой sudo smbpasswd -a -m COMP_NAME где компнейм это сетевое имя  компа на винде
<hookah> man smbpasswd
<Flanker> спасибо
<Andrex> <Bezoomie> Да а если не запускается то сhmod + x "имя файла".bin а потом ./"имя файла".bin
<Nebulosa> alexandr: cups
<alexandr> и вот по этой ссылки надо с расширением .deb но там нет таких а есть .tar он не распаковывает http://ndmitry.ru/blog/nastrojka_mfu_canon_pixma_mp250_v_ubuntu/2010-07-10-175
<Bezoomie> Кстати , а есть у кого драйвер от древнего принтера Кенон LBP-800 ?
<hookah> Bezoomie: ну не думаю что у кого-то так просто завалялся, в сети ищи )
<Bezoomie> hookah:  в сети ссылки не рабочии
<hookah> кстати раньше были такие журналы, Cheap кажется назывались - не помню, и там всегда шел в комплекте диск с софтом, в том числе и под линь
<hookah> давно было
<rickdelscorzo> а зачем?
<rickdelscorzo> под линь софт на диске по-мойму бесполезно
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: что зачем? если бы найти пару дисков - там наверняка полно старых драйверов которые счас не достать
<Nebulosa> rickdelscorzo: бекапец же
<rickdelscorzo> тем более там же наверно не репозитории целые выкладывали, а так
<bggooo> Братцы кто нить вставлял xchat в indicatord-applet чтобы уведомления тоже работали? :)
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: 6 лет назад в россии какой инет был?
<hookah> да и то не у всех
<hookah> даже можно сказать мало у кого был
<Nebulosa> hookah: 6.. у меня 3 года назад не было
<hookah> Nebulosa: вот именно. а софт брать где-то надо было )
<alexandr> народ подскажите где ещё дрова можно найти для принтера кенон pixma mp250?
<hookah> поправка, он назывался CHIP
<rickdelscorzo> ну там же выкладывался наверно не системно,а как получится, предположим какой-нить ИМ клиент для винды и версия для линя
<rickdelscorzo> если инета нету,то как искать нужный софт по этим дисмкам?
<Nebulosa> hookah: и вообще это был не журнал а интернет-викторина, и не диски а полшестого!
<rickdelscorzo> *дискам
<rickdelscorzo> вот если б к журналам репозитории хотя б по частям прикладывали, то да,ништяком
<rickdelscorzo> но эт имхо
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: ну как сказать, там например выходили новые верскии ядра. когда инета нет, где его еще достать?
<rickdelscorzo> ну эт то еще норм
<rickdelscorzo> я про мелковесный прикладной софт
<rickdelscorzo> дистрибы какие нить на всякий случай,ядра, дрова еще возможно
<rickdelscorzo> когда что приложат неизвестно,получается надо каждый номер покупать если с инетом напряг
<rickdelscorzo> и не факт что тебе каждый номер понадобится,в котором 80% всё для винды
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: ну журнал-то не ради диска покупался, а для чтения и общего развития
<Bezoomie> hookah:  как говориш журнал называется?
<hookah> а получить в комплекте диск с некоторым набором дров и обновлений - вдвойне полезно и приятно
<hookah> Bezoomie: CHIP, он судя по всему еще есть и даже с дисками - только последнюю пару лет уже DVD =)
<rickdelscorzo> я номера не видел 6ти летней давности, но что-то мне подсказывает целевая аудитория была вин-юзера, я бы не покупал регулярно журналы,в которых 60% инфы мне не интересна,а можно почитать ток про железо в оставшихся 40
<Bezoomie> hookah: за все время в этом журнале только 12 номеров , где упоминалось про Линукс
<rickdelscorzo> в общем ладно,что было то было,предлагаю в очередной раз порадоваться быстрому интернету)
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: это точно, без интернета линукс трудно представить
<Bezoomie> hookah: и все на Кеды )))
<Nebulosa> Bezoomie: нет, босыми всем ходить
<Nebulosa> когда ходишь босой, то чувствуешь единение с природой
<hookah> Bezoomie: ну новая версия ядра - там пофиг на кеды она или нет ))помню точно были ядра и дрова, году в 2003-2004
<dfrank> Всем привет. подскажите пожалста: хочу поставить Кубунту женушке, запускаю Kubuntu 10.10 liveDVD, хочу настроить wifi без какой-либо правки конфигов, не вижу никакого подобия Network Manager. Он там есть вообще? :-/
<hookah> dfrank: да почему бы и нет, был вроде, хотя не помню как называется. по категориям его в меню найти нетрудно должно быть
<rickdelscorzo> dfrank, http://kubuntu.ru/node/6543, попробуй по этому хауту подключиться
<Bezoomie> hookah: CHIP рекомендует Pidgin для Linux 2.7.7 )))
<bggooo> Комрады подскажите как с гибернацией в 10.10 на нетбуках? Проблемы не будет?
<Nebulosa> проблем не было
<bggooo> сенкс)
<DRAGORA> Упс...хде Я?
<]d]on[YwkAdrA[> hi
<Bezoomie> DRAGORA:  тута
<DRAGORA> народ, грят что помочь здеся могут?
<Nebulosa> резервация убунты
<DRAGORA> народ, какую асю лучше ставить?
<Nebulosa> никакую, следующий вопрос!
<Bezoomie> DRAGORA:   Pidgin
<hookah> Nebulosa: +1 =)
<DRAGORA> несмешно нифига!
<hookah> DRAGORA: кому как
<Bezoomie> DRAGORA:   Pidgin
<rickdelscorzo> DRAGORA, я штатным клиентом пользуюсь, плюс Xchat
<hookah> DRAGORA: ось какая у тебя
<rickdelscorzo> убунту наверн
<DRAGORA> да
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: да вот не факт, кто только сюда не забредает
<rickdelscorzo> я в телепатии тренируюсь)
<DRAGORA> апгрейдейнайа))))
<hookah> ))
<DRAGORA> да уж...народу то здеся нормально ...но факт остайотсо фактом...
<hookah> драматично ушел
<rickdelscorzo> (
<rickdelscorzo> )
<Bezoomie> Проверка связи была))
<bggooo> что это было?:))
<Nebulosa> засланец с федоры
<bggooo> про асю спрашивал баюсь не с федоры)
<hookah> да наверное с винды только пытается слезть, и чтобы не травмировать организм - пытается восстановить привычное окружение )
<bggooo> хех, наконец-то уговорил жену поставить на нетбук Маверик)) с лайв усб вроде все норма, все из каробки заводится, я рад))
<hookah> а кто там искал менеждер сетей - нашел? ))
<ydz> Привет всем!
<rickdelscorzo> привет
<Bezoomie> здрям
<ydz> кто нить тестил Chrome OS?
<skai> sharikoff[away]: шариков блин
<rickdelscorzo> ydz, нет,но хотелось бы)
<ydz> уже есть образы
<rickdelscorzo> я тут еще заметил,что в хроме гуглвебстор заработал прям как на хром ос)
<hookah> ну не думаю что что-то из ряда вон. большой гугловский браузер на линуксовом ядре
<ydz> +1
<ydz> chrome os - это ubuntu со своим WM
 * skai тихонько молится.счас соберется ядрышко с бфс.и посмотрим как выйдет
<hookah> в принципе сама концепция "облачных вычислений" довольно адекватна и современна, но к гуглу доверие почему-то несколько утрачено )))
<skai> AXS: слушай.я конечно рад бешенным фанатам, но че ты меня cctp'ишь?
<AXS> тренировалсо) ничё личного
<rickdelscorzo> hookah, после чего утрачено?я чего-то пропустил?)
<skai> AXS: ну вот.я думал, что ты влюбился.а ты...эххх нет мне счастья в жизни:))
<m1st1k_15> привет всем. кто может подсказать простую программу для исправления ошибок на внешнем венике (ubuntu10.10)
<hookah> rickdelscorzo: ну последний раз - после того как у них "случайно" завалялось много-много терабайт частной инфы на сервах ))
<hookah> а вообще просто не люблю агрессивных монополистов
<ydz> это как так?
<ydz> фотка со спутника?   )))))))
<rickdelscorzo> что-то тоже не понял
<rickdelscorzo> есть ссылки на статьи,записи в блогах,или еще чего?
<hookah> да времени уж прошло, я не помню, надо поискать в сети
<hookah> мне-то пофик, просто не нравится мне гугль
<ydz> кстати, есть у кого htc legend?
<skai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> skai, Ну понг, и что?
<aleksej> Привет всем.. Кто подскажет как запустить драйвер веса?
<mikola> http://iisuspictures.ru/?p=25151 офис гугла в москве
<rickdelscorzo> из поиска по новостям: «Google открыл колл-центр Санта-Клауса»,как таким милым любдям не верить?)
<hookah> вот например
<hookah> http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/google-settles-buzz-lawsuit-for-8-5-million-doesnt-quite-own-up-to-its-mistakes/
<ydz> ну ни фига себе офис
<aleksej> как запустить драйвер веса?
<hookah> хотя это и не совсем то о чем я говорил, но все же
<ydz> ))
<Flanker> С помощью бубена и танцов мне удалось убунту видеть как с винды так и с бунты. Вот только туда не пускает никого. Как исправить?
<Lorgus> енто  ппц.... замерз замок зажигания в машине.. разобрал кожух ..  грел грел, никак..... нагрел масла залил в замок, разморозилось.... пока закрывал кожух замок опять замерз... плин, по новой пришлось разбирать
<Bezoomie> Люди подскажите как выити из  игры которая не соответствует рарешению экрана, вообщем включается черный экран и написано ВНЕ ДИАПАЗОНА.
<hookah> Flanker: как не пускает?
<hookah> кстати фраза google lawsuit даже в самом гугле выводит целую эпопею
<jlewka> Flanker, немножко попонятнее можно? а вообще при монтирование можно настроить права доступа
<Flanker> Пишет нет прав в винде, а в убунте немогу получить список доступных серверов кажется так
<Flanker> доступных на сервере ресурсов. Извиняюсь
<Lorgus> Flanker,  куда не пускает ??? на бубунту ???
<hookah> Flanker: права доступа редактировать надо, изменяй на "всем все можно"
<Flanker> да
<Bezoomie>  hookah:  ты знаешь ?  как выити из  игры которая не соответствует разрешению экрана, в общем включается черный экран и написано ВНЕ ДИАПАЗОНА.
<hookah> кто знает, гугль Ось в лайв режиме запускается или только установкой? а то есть свободный комп, хочу попробовать
<m1st1k_15> пля, вы какого здесь сидите? замки зажигания обсуждать, люди задают вопросы по теме канала, по Ubuntu, и никто ничего толкового не может подсказать?
<hookah> Bezoomie: в лине? даже не знаю, играми не балуюсь. попробуй переключиться на tty1
<jlewka> Bezoomie, ctrl+ALT+F1 ps -A | grep игра
<Nebulosa> m1st1k_15: какие еще замки?
<[koshka]> xD
<jlewka> Flanker, а что за серверы? лни на убунте или на вин машине?
<hookah> m1st1k_15: ты чего-то сильно перепутал
<Flanker> на убунте
<hookah> очень сильно
<Lorgus> гы гы
<[koshka]> Lorgus, няу
<m1st1k_15> Nebulosa:  сессия на носу, данные на венике накрылись медным тазом, отображаются, но не открываются, не копируются, нужна добротная проверка на ошибки. Что можете посоветовать? (времени ползать по форумам и проверять нету) плиза помогите
<Lorgus> [koshka], !
<Nebulosa> m1st1k_15: fcsk и молитва.
<Lorgus> Flanker,  chmod -R 777 путь к папке  например /home/alex/install
<Lorgus> Flanker,  chmod -R 777 /home/alex/install
<Flanker> спасибо
<Lorgus> Flanker,  R это что бы все подпапки были доступны
<hookah> m1st1k_15: силу молитвы недооценивать не стоит кстати, я вчера весь день возился с хардом с теми же симптомами - в итоге разобрал его на магнитики перед сном
<hookah> хороший был, 320Гб, внешний
<Lorgus> Flanker,  без R будет доступна только папка   /home/alex/install
<Flanker> спасибо
<m1st1k_15> hookah : звучит успокаивающе...
<hookah> m1st1k_15: первым делом попробуй скопировать все что скопируется через консоль командой cp а потом пытайся откачать
<Lorgus> hookah, в винте неодимовые магниты стоят...
<hookah> m1st1k_15: ронял?
<jlewka>  hookah а почему не dd ?
<hookah> Lorgus: я в курсе, я их вчера видел ))
<Lorgus> hookah, из них почти "вечный" двигатель делают, благо они теряют 1% силы в 100 лет
<hookah> jlewka: не факт что пойдет, у меня вчера на 0% застрял
<hookah> jlewka: а cp вытянула даже чего-то, хотя долго думала
<m1st1k_15> да нет вроде
<Lorgus> hookah, в гугле много фильмов про них... и как кости людям ломают....
<Lorgus> hookah, ибо оч сильные
<jlewka> hookah, а флаги типо игнорировать ошибки пробывал?
<hookah> Lorgus: интересно, а ты мне к чему все это рассказываешь? ))
<hookah> jlewka: ну какбэ мне не надо игнорировать было, ибо некоторые файлы имеют свойство неоткрываццо )
<Lorgus> hookah,  а что б бы палец между ними сунул а потом их отпустил.... =0))))
<Flanker> непомогло
<Lorgus> Flanker, sudo apt-get install samba
<Flanker> есть
<jlewka> hookah, а cp ведь по идее сделал тоже самое или нет?
<Lorgus> Flanker, etc/init.d./samba restart
<hookah> Lorgus: да нет уж спс )) я кстати после того как разобрал, собрал обратно и запустил)) как сказал артус, аццкий моторчег =)
<m1st1k_15> hookah: копировать то что есть - нет смысла, из папки размером в 60 Гб копирует только 300 метров
<Lorgus> hookah,  да... мотор еще тот... силы немеряно... интересно, почему на нних двигатели не делают
<hookah> m1st1k_15: так я тебе не про стандартные методы а про консоль, она может вытянуть
<Flanker> непомогает
<Lorgus> hookah,  это же ппц какой электромобиль получился бы
<hookah> m1st1k_15: у меня тоже ниче не копировалось, однако фильм в 2 Гб вытянул, хотя и тянул полчаса, если не больше
<jlewka> Flanker, так ты через самбу или nfs расшариваешь ресурсы?
<Flanker> Он не может получить список ресурсов, а не их права
<alexandr> народ не могу поставить дрова я на принтер canon pixma mp250 :( помогите плиз
<hookah> Lorgus: ага, если бы кто-то хотел его сделать - давно бы уже сделали, но есть много влиятельных людей которым это не выгодно
<Flanker> скорее всего второе
<hookah> Lorgus: сверхпроводники опять же
<Lorgus> alexandr, http://ndmitry.ru/blog/nastrojka_mfu_canon_pixma_mp250_v_ubuntu/2010-07-10-175
<Lorgus> hookah,  есть фильм... оч советую... название: Кто убил электромобиль
<jlewka> Flanker, ну нфс в венде по ум. не поддерживается
<alexandr> там дрова с расширением .tar я вот их и не могу установить,как установить то их?
<jlewka> вроде как)
<Lorgus> hookah,  там ппц... новые авто с конвеера сразу под прес
<hookah> Lorgus: я дума. что догадываюсь кто его убил )) но посмотрю )
<jlewka> alexandr, распоковать ?)
<Flanker> я это в убунте пытаюсь
<Flanker> винда видна и все хорошо там
<jlewka> Flanker, тоесть, ресурсы расшарены на венде?
<Flanker> да
<Flanker> все там хорошо. Все доступно
<alexandr> да как их распаковать то?
<jlewka> Flanker, в наутилисе введи smb:\\ip\share
<Lorgus> Flanker, правой кнопкой мышки на нужной папке..... там ОБЩИЙ ДОСТУП
<Lorgus> все.... поехал в мск...
<Lorgus> надеюсь замок зажигания больше не замерзнет
<jlewka> Flanker, хотя со слешами могу ошибаться мб в другую сторону нужно
<hookah> так, отошел, скоро вернусь
<Lorgus> пАкА
<alexandr> не получается у меня
<jlewka> alexandr, правой кнопочкой и распоковать
<alexandr> распаковывается но вижу бред какой тто
<Flanker> ошибка подключения ресурса виндовс
<jlewka> эм... а что ты ожидаешь увидеть?
<jlewka> Flanker, попробуй слеш в другую сторону
<Flanker> пробывал по другому адрес не находит
<alexandr> как дрова эти поставить?
<jlewka> alexandr, в распакованых файлах, есть README ?
<alexandr> да
<jlewka> читай)
<jlewka> Flanker, а какая версия samba используетчя для расшаривания?
<Flanker> не знаю
<_Xion_> блин как пофиксить тупую раскладку( она сама меняется
<jlewka> Flanker, на какой ОС расшариваются папки?
<Flanker> Linux Ubuntu 10.10
<rickdelscorzo> _Xion_, а ты вроде что-то типа пунто свичера ставил, попробуй снести его)
<jlewka> Flanker, млин, так на убунте файлы расшариваются, или на венде они расшарены? и что ты вообще хочешь сделать?
<rickdelscorzo> или я путаю что
<Flanker> получить доступ к расшареным файлам убунты из винды, ну хотябы из убуты
<hookah[away]> jlewka: хочет сделать шару на обоих компах, чтобы с одного зайти на другой и наоборот. на лине самба, на винде - стандартными средствами
<Flanker> да
<Flanker> на винду получается, наоборот нет
<jlewka> Flanker, а как ты их расшариваешь?
<hookah[away]> Flanker: пароль требует или как вообще? что говорит?
<jlewka> Flanker, что значит на венду получается, а наоборот нет?
<rickdelscorzo> как можно убрать вызов меню окна (свернуть,переместить, и т.д.) по сочетанию альт+райтклик?
<rickdelscorzo> в сочетаниях не могу нати
<hookah[away]> jlewka: значит с винды не получается зайти на шару на лине, че не понятно-то? )
<Flanker> значит расшареные файлы из убунты на винде видятся, и прав не требует, из винды пишет что данный адрес не подерживается
<jlewka> hookah, я не понимаю просто как он их расшаривает)
<hookah> jlewka: на винде - правой кнопкой, расшарить. на лине - в самбе как папку общего доступа
<jlewka> я знаю как это делается)
<jlewka> но если у него не работает то значит он сделал что то не так?)
<hookah> jlewka: логично. и он пытается понять, что именно )))
<jlewka> ))))
<hookah> XuMuK: ку
<XuMuK> ку
<XuMuK> hookah: ку
<jlewka> Flanker, правой кнопочкой по расшариваемой папочке в винде, общий доступ и безопасность и проверь, стаит ли флажок напротив, открыть общий доступ к этой папке
<Flanker> да стоит
<jlewka> Flanker, smb://ip/ открывается?
<jlewka> брегдмаузер выключен?
<jlewka> антивирусы какие нить имеются?
<Flanker> нет
<hookah> Flanker: брандмауер лучче выключить в администрирование-службы в винде
<Flanker> там выключен уже давно
<ydz> а что лушче, если сравнивать russianfedora и opensuse?
<anton__> народ вот скачал rar архив и он распоковывается только на половину, что делать?
<jlewka> Flanker, нет, это ответ на первый вопрос или н все?
<hookah> ydz: лучше убунту
<anton__> ?
<ydz> это понятно...
<Flanker> не заходит по адресу smb://ip/
<ydz> просто интересно
<anton__> народ вот скачал rar архив и он распоковывается только на половину, что делать?
<ydz> такого не бывает... только на половину...архив битый
<ydz> вот и не может он его распаковать
<hookah> ydz: russianfedora вообще не пробовал, и честн говоря не сильно хочется )
 * skai-falkorr с горечью вспоминает, как быстро собиралось ядро на сор2дуо е8200.и как долго же собирается на су4100
<Flanker> anton__: качай unrar и p7zip-full
<anton__> OK
<jlewka> Flanker, отлично, а комп пингуется?
<Flanker> убута да
<jlewka> венды
<Flanker> да даже виден.
<hookah> ydz: а суся в принципе ниче, но там кеды
<jlewka> Flanker, а как ты его видишь, через что?
<ydz> вот думаю на opensuse перейти, но как там gtk приложения ? нормально отображаются?
<Flanker> просто в рабочей группе есть зачек.
<ZeVoluciON> на сюзях есть гномы
<hookah> ydz: да фик его знает. я давно его не ставил, а когда ставил - у меня то одно не поднималось, то другое так что сносил
<Flanker> в убунте сеть, винда компы рабочей группы
<anton__> Cannot create /home/anton/New/Цой/2010_20_let_bez_kino/2010 - 20 «¥â ¡¥§ ŠˆŽ/01 - ‘¨¬ä®­¨ç¥áª¨© ®àª¥áâà - ’஫«¥©¡ãá.mp3
<anton__> No such file or directory
<anton__> Cannot create /home/anton/New/Цой/2010_20_let_bez_kino/2010 - 20 «¥â ¡¥§ ŠˆŽ/02 - ‘¬ëá«®¢ë¥ £ ««î樭 æ¨¨ - Œ ¬ , ¬ë ¢á¥ â殮«® ¡®«ì­ë.mp3
<anton__> No such file or directory
<anton__> Cannot create /home/anton/New/Цой/2010_20_let_bez_kino/2010 - 20 «¥â ¡¥§ ŠˆŽ/03 - ‘¨¬ä®­¨ç¥áª¨© ®àª¥áâà - ”¨«ì¬ë.mp3
<anton__> No such file or directory
<anton__> Cannot create /home/anton/New/Цой/2010_20_let_bez_kino/2010 - 20 «¥â ¡¥§ ŠˆŽ/04 - ƒ®è  Šã業ª® - ®á«¥¤­¨© £¥à®©.mp3
<anton__> No such file or directory
<anton__> Cannot create /home/anton/New/Цой/2010_20_let_bez_kino/2010 - 20 «¥â ¡¥§ ŠˆŽ/05 - ƒ®è  Šã業ª® - Š®£¤  â¢®ï ¤¥¢ã誠 ¡®«ì­ .mp3
<anton__> No such file or directory
<anton__> Cannot create /home/anton/New/Цой/2010_20_let_bez_kino/2010 - 20 «¥â ¡¥§ ŠˆŽ/06 - ‘¨¬ä®­¨ç¥áª¨© ®àª¥áâà - ‚®©­ .mp3
<ZeVoluciON> :D
<anton__> No such file or directory
<skai-falkorr> @kick anton__
<skai-falkorr> шо за нерын
<skai-falkorr> *нервные люди
<fanfan> Всем привет
<fanfan> Как сменить версию gcc?
<ydz> а нужно?
<jlewka> Flanker, а при попытке подключиться smb:\\ip\ что написало?
<fanfan> вроде бы
<Flanker> anton__: попробуй скачать архив из другого источника
<ydz> так последняя же
<ydz> 4.4
<fanfan> не
<fanfan> 4.5.1
<fanfan> там флаги для атома есть
<Flanker> неправильный путь
<fanfan> а какой прваильный?
<ydz> sudo apt-get install gcc-4.5 же
<fanfan> там по дефолту то все равно остается 4.4
<ydz> юзай gcc-4.5 ...
<fanfan> так как его по дефолту то выставить?
<fanfan> в gentoo есть удобная утилита gcc-config
<ydz> мб линк сделать
<fanfan> а для убунты весь гугл облазил, нет
<fanfan> найти не могу статейку линкование gcc
<fanfan> видел как то
<fanfan> делал
<fanfan> а уже не помню
<Bezoomie>  clementine-player Хороший плеер
<jlewka> Flanker, а через значок в в группе войти можешь? может ты ип адрес не тот вводишь?
<ydz> ln -sv gcc /usr/bin/gcc-4.5
<^_Akasha_^> всем привет
<ydz> привет
<^_Akasha_^> не знаете где взять pt-pax-flags патч к binutils-2.21 ?
<Flanker> вроде тот
<Flanker> все видно
<^_Akasha_^> или они уже его суппортят?
<^_Akasha_^> на сайте грсекьюрити только для binutils-2.19 есть
<^_Akasha_^> значит ли это что в следующах версиях он уже есть или они просто тормоза?
<jlewka> Flanker, тоесть через начок заходит и все норм видно?
<fanfan> недостаточно оказалось
<Flanker> в зачек рабочей группы заходит. Убунту видно. Туда не заходит
<jlewka> Flanker, черт, я запутался, так ты не можешь зайти на расшаренные ресурсы, которые находятся на линь машине или которые находятся на винь машине?
<Flanker> на убунте. Причем пытаюсь сделать это из убунты:-(
<jlewka> это и надо делать из убунты
<Flanker> да
<jlewka> а как ты расшариваешь папку?
<Flanker> через наутилус
<jlewka> галку, гостевой доступ поставить не забыл?
<Flanker> она не ставиться
<jlewka> почему?
<Flanker> незнаю
<Flanker> загрыта
<jlewka> сделай скриншот
<Flanker> как в пидгине передать файл?
<Bezoomie> отправить фаил
<fanfan> удалось сменить версию gcc по дефолту
<fanfan> через update-alternatives
<fanfan> если ком то понадобится, статья здеь http://www.infohit.net/blog/post/alternative-gcc-compilers-on-ubuntu-intrepid-and-jaunty.html
<jlewka> Flanker, залей лучше куда нить
<Flanker> Как это сделать?
<Bezoomie> Дроп энд Шаре
<jlewka> ты издеваешься?)
<Bezoomie> Flanker:  Дроп энд Шаре
<hookah> изображение на ITimages.ru
<hookah> вообще элементарно
<jlewka> мне почему то начинает казаться что он просто издевается)
<dartvaider> привет!!
<zloy> hey all
<zloy> кто-то из вас юзает mutt?
<dartvaider> аккарак
<dartvaider> аккарк
<dartvaider> cgi
<dartvaider> я не поянл как его использовать
<anton__> Дайте плиз адрес irc сети где можно просто пообщатся
<hookah> jlewka: на самом деле ему для решения нужно три вещи: открыть smb.conf, открыть гугль и включить моск
<dartvaider> тоесть в папке var/www/la
<hookah> jlewka: я именно так и решал, сетко работает без проблем
<dartvaider> лежат перловские файлы
<dartvaider> и cgi
<Bezoomie> кто поможет сделать окна такие же ? http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/5571870.jpg
<anton__> Дайте плиз адрес irc сети где можно просто пообщатся
<jlewka> hookah, угу)
<Flanker> спасибо. Думаю позже еще подойду с бубеном и танцами.
<jlewka> Flanker, aptitude purge samba && aptitude install samba
<jlewka> ...
<jlewka> обиделся?)
<dartvaider> никто не знает?
<Bezoomie> кто поможет сделать окна такие же ? http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/5571870.jpg
<hookah> jlewka: возможно. хотя я ему давно сказал что в конфиге надо че-то делать, но я не помню че - если бы включил моск то сразу пошел бы в гугль с запросом по самбаконфигу и настроился бы
<dartvaider> ??????
<hookah> dartvaider: значит из тех кто читает канал сейчас - никто
<hookah> или не хотят отвечать
<dartvaider> это плохо
<hookah> dartvaider: ну а что ж делать-то
<rickdelscorzo> Bezoomie, а как докпанель знаешь называется? хочу тож такую)
<Bezoomie> rickdelscorzo:  знаю
<Offoffoff> rickdelscorzo: это тупо cairo-dock
<Offoffoff> rickdelscorzo: чего в нем необычного?
<Bezoomie> Offoffoff:  как окна такие сделать?
<Offoffoff> Bezoomie: чтобы такие окна - надо движок поставить murrine кажись
<Offoffoff> только зачем
<Offoffoff> это вредно для глаз
<rickdelscorzo> Offoffoff, мы, ламеры, народ неискушенный,к диковинкам не привыкшие)
<Bezoomie> Offoffoff:  а с Эмиральд никак?
<Offoffoff> rickdelscorzo: лучше поставь awn
<Bezoomie> AWN в топку отстой полноценный
<rickdelscorzo> Bezoomie, почему?
<Offoffoff> Bezoomie: http://448dmg.ru/prozrachnost-okon-v-ubuntu-348
<rickdelscorzo> на скринах вроде симпотно выглядит
<Bezoomie> AWN не скрывается а урезает часть раб стола
<Offoffoff> Bezoomie: все скрывается.
<Offoffoff> Bezoomie: руки!
<Offoffoff> Bezoomie: там настройки есть. Как настроишь, так и будет вертется.
<Bezoomie> Offoffoff:  ща скрин пришлю, мне надо сделать только то что панель окна , где сейчас в черном
<Bezoomie> Offoffoff:  http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/5564/21964552.png там где вкладки Фаил правка вид Эту область
<Offoffoff> Bezoomie: я же тебе показал как
<Offoffoff> Bezoomie: действуй же
<Offoffoff> Bezoomie: если я должен тебе что-то сделать - отправь мне $10
<Bezoomie> Offoffoff:  не совсем то показал, Я тебе по емаил отправлю 10 баксов
<Offoffoff> Bezoomie: не по email. А зайди на http://www.ubuntology.ru и помоги Убунтологической революции
<hookah> Offoffoff: как кстати она продвигается?)
<Bezoomie> Offoffoff:  вымагатель
<Bezoomie> Offoffoff:  там пять рублей , а ты с меня 10 бакинских просишь
<Offoffoff> Bezoomie: ну ты же не просто помогаешь, ты просишь помощи сам.
<gx48npst> Всем привет!!! Кто сможет разобраться в моей проблеме? После ребута не могу зайти под своим пользователем, причина вот какая, появляется окно ввода пассворда для моей учетки, ввожу пароль, далее появляется черный экран и снова кидает меня на страницу
<gx48npst> У меня убунту 10, заранее спасибо!!!
<Offoffoff> gx48npst: а что делал для того, чтобы все сломать?
<Offoffoff> gx48npst: заранее пожалуйста.
<gx48npst> Offoffoff: Вечером тока обновы ставились...
<gx48npst> Offoffoff: при том после ребута, вчера (после установки обнов) работало на ура, а сейчас впускать не хочет
<hookah> gx48npst: в гугл ходил?
<gx48npst> hookah: да, ясного ничего не нашел, решил здесь спросить, мож кто сталкивался...
<gx48npst> hookah: Важность восстановления очень высокая
<hookah> gx48npst: зайди через терминал и логи почитай
<hookah> что там пишут
<gx48npst> hookah: я не очень опытный юзер в убунте, как это можно сделать, необходимо загрузится в другом режиме? А так зайти в терминал не могу, не пускает он мну под учеткой
<hookah> терминал запускается ctrl+alt+f1
<gx48npst> hookah: а какая команда для просмотра лога?
<alexandr> помогите всё ещё не могу разобраться с принтером canon pixma mp250,ничего не помогает
<gx48npst> hookah:  пишет невозможно инициализировать glx... nvidia X driver not found
<hookah> gx48npst: ну значит драйвер у тебя на видео кривой или нету вообще. скорее всего после обновления слетел
<gx48npst> hookanoh: я это понял, как восстановить не знаю
<gx48npst> hookah:  а есть ли команда или функция восстановление системы или поврежденных файлов
<gx48npst> ?
<[koshka]> artus|znc|, соня ! =)
<gx48npst1> Понятно, врядли кто-нить мне сможет помоч
<hookah> gx48npst: в обсчем слуш
<hookah> gx48npst1: я занят просто, больше видимо никого нет
<hookah> gx48npst1: тебе надо остановить через терминал gdm, попробовать запустить иксы вручную (X-server)
<hookah> gx48npst1: потом соответственно переустановить дрова для видео
<hookah> по всему вышеперечисленному (как сделать) - можешь сходить в гугл, материала должна быть куча
<gx48npst1> hookah:  ничего страшного, буду сам мучаться, не смогу, придется ос переставлять, [-z запустить не смогу, т.к. не опытен в роботе с данной ос...Ну ладно, Спасибо большое
<hookah> gx48npst1: ничего страшного с твоей системой не случилось, так что почитай материалы, пробуй - заодно познакомишься с консолью и наберешься опыта - очень полезно
<hookah> а блин - ушел ужо
<jlewka> такой вопрос, а samba 4 в каком состоянии щас находится?
<hookah> jlewka: в шоковом
<jlewka> ъ
<jlewka> )
<jlewka> а групповые политики в нем реализованы или еще нет?
<hookah> jlewka: не знаю даж
<zipp567> А какой командой можно узнать версию установленного приложения?
<jlewka> --version
<zipp567> спасибо!
<gx48npst> Господа, подскажите, как получить доступ к папке home если заходишь с загрузочного диска, ее необходимо забакапить, оч срочно надо, заранее спасибо
<jlewka> примонтировать соотвествующий разед
<jlewka> или можно попробывать через dd
<hookah> gx48npst: нафиг с лайв, через консоль все делать, с sudo в начале. sudo cp /home /xxx/xxx
<hookah> ну или через дд, тоже через терминал своей операционки
<gx48npst> hookah: а в гграфике реально?
<Anton2d> так если ты сам в этой ОС находишся и чот то фоном работает, в папку хом может же что писаться в фоне ? не ? Я тоже думал через дд её и систему можно бекапить только из под лайва.
<hookah> gx48npst: ну с графики надо монтировать раздел /home если все-таки с лайв-сиди хочешь, и копировать тогда уже
<gx48npst> hookah: а как это сделать, просто я под лайвом поработать над некоторыми файлами хотел которые лежат на раб столе или, как при помощи команды перенести папку на какой-нить лок.диск
<Anton2d> gx48npst,  может вот это тебе поможет?
<Anton2d> !backup
<ubuntuhelp> Есть много способов забэкапить Вашу систему. Вот некоторые из них: http://retimer.ru/2009/12/backup-utils-ubuntu/ на анг тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi См. также !sbackup и !cloning.
<Anton2d> Хотя там больше про утилиты. А а можно и обычно даже лучше бекапить dd даже без монтирования. Гдето прям хорошая статья попадалась, по которой я учился.
<gx48npst> А просто закопипастить из раздела в раздел реально?
<Anton2d> конечно
<Anton2d> http://qtronix-linuxfaq.blogspot.com/2008/09/dd-dd-backup.html
<Anton2d> вот погляди здесь
<jlewka> Anton2d, без монтирования, будет весь же раздел бекапиться, даже если там и нет данных
<jlewka> или ошибаюсь?
<Anton2d> да это понятно.
<Anton2d> прав
<Anton2d> но там можно, хитро паралельно сразу паковать образ раздела в gzip
<gx48npst> да хотяб доступ к ней получить и некоторые файлы выдернуть
<Anton2d> и оно будет достаточно хорошо жаться
<gx48npst> мне всего нужно выдернуть пару файлов с раб.стола
<jlewka> ну дорпустим, 100гб до какого примерно размера сожметься?
<hookah> ну зайди в System-Administration- Disk Utility и примонтируй свой хард
<jlewka> gx48npst, примонтируй разел и все
<hookah> gx48npst: если автоматом не примонтировался хотя должен был вроде
<Anton2d> а зависит от того что у тебя в хвосте раздела, если нули, то сожмется до раздела данных
<Anton2d> если мусор, то просто будет паковаться..
<gx48npst> jlewka: hookah: как это сделать
<jlewka> Anton2d, ну тогда норм
<gx48npst> просто оч надо файлы подредактить и по почте отправить
<gx48npst> оч. важнно и времени нет
<jlewka> gx48npst, нажми кнопочку переод сверху, и жмякай на слова "диск ?00 GB"
<Anton2d> ну тебе же написали :   System-Administration- Disk Utility
<Anton2d> там есть кнопка примонтировать.
<Anton2d> хотя не известно с какого лайва ты грузишся
<gx48npst> 10 убунта
<denis1> gx48npst: я ж написал куда зайти - там монтируй
<Anton2d> ну .  System-Administration- Disk Utility  - не помогает ?
<gx48npst> denis1: зашел, он открыл мой раздел, а к папке доступа нет
<gx48npst> Anton2d: ну .  System-Administration- Disk Utility  - не помогает ? Как ей воспользоваться, где запустить
<hookah> gx48npst: а ты туда зашел, а примонтировать раздел не забыл? там кнопка есть Mount Volume
<Anton2d> меню сверху.... System - дальше - Администрейшн - дальше - диск утилити
<zipp567> Подскажите, как установить программу, чтобы потом можно было ее удалить. Для deb-пакетов - dpkg, а что использовать для остальных которые устанавливаются через ./install ?
<gx48npst> hookah: я на лайве 10.04 не нахожу этой кнопки
<jlewka> zipp567, есть утилита которая исходники в deb переводит
<jlewka> zipp567, или, в исходниках еще иногда бывают средства для удаления
<jlewka> zipp567, или чистить ручками
<hookah> в списке жесткий диск твой есть?
<hookah> покажи скрин открытой disk utility на ITimages.ru
<gx48npst> hookah:  в диск утилита это есть изменить раздел?
<zipp567> jlewka, а почему кстати, если установить прогу через apt-get, а потом удалить через apt-get - мусор от программы остается, прога не полностью удаляется
<hookah> gx48npst: не понял вопроса. нажимай System(Система)-Administration-Disk Utility, делай скрин и показывай
<jlewka> zipp567, за место remove исполдьзуй purge ключ, тогда он полностью все будет чистить
<zipp567> jlewka, спасибо!
<jlewka> не за что
<gx48npst> hookah: я физически не смогу выложить скрин, инет по макам подвязан, не пускает
<hookah> gx48npst: где подвязан? счас в инете с чего? с лайва? или другой комп?
<gx48npst> hookah:  я сейчас с ноута сижу, папку необходимо на gr выдернуть
<gx48npst> hookah:  в дисковой утилите мой раздел виден, но как примонтировать?
<hookah> gx48npst: так скопируй скрин на ноут и выложи. в диск утилити должен быть твой хд, выбираешь его и появляется кнопка Монтировать раздел
<hookah> кликни на него
<gx48npst> ITimages.ru рабочий? мож меня банят, у нас на работе огран. инет
<hookah> itmages.ru, я там лишнюю i написал случайно
<gx48npst> hookah:  http://itmages.ru/image/view/90104/696ec875
<CEKTAHT> привееет
<akirich> здрасть
<jlewka1> gx48npst, /dev/sdb4 его надо примонтировать?
<gx48npst> hookah: да
<jlewka1> в консоли напиши
<hookah> gx48npst: а почему он у тебя на скрине в процессе? нажал монтировать?
<gx48npst> hookah:  пытался
<hookah> gx48npst: че он тебе сказал на это?
<gx48npst> возможно не правильно
<jlewka1> mkdir ~/old && sudo mount /dev/sdb4 ~/old
<gx48npst> hookah: ничего до сих пор в процессе
<jlewka1> точно
<jlewka1> он уже примонтирован
<hookah> jlewka1: ага
<jlewka1> пробывал в ту папку войти?
<gx48npst> hookah: монтировал через кнопку изменить раздел, и так до этого пробывал заходить, не пускает мну в папку хом
<jlewka1> почему?
<hookah> gx48npst: так не надо кнопку изменить раздел, это не то
<hookah> gx48npst: че поменял?
<gx48npst> hookah:  нет
<jlewka1> gx48npst, что аишит когда пытаешься войти?
<gx48npst> а в папке хом пишет недостаточно прав для просмотра содержимого элемента
<hookah> gx48npst: в общем так, если хочешь вытянуть инфу, мой тебе совет - забудь про лайв сд, грузить в терминал, набирай команду cp /home /xxx/xxx где ххх это куда хочешь скопировать
<hookah> только sudo не забывай там
<jlewka1> gx48npst, попробуй так, в консоли напиши sudo nautilus ./
<jlewka1> и еще раз попробуй войти в эту папку
<gx48npst> нутилус не помогает
<hookah> gx48npst: у тебя не хватает прав потому что папка создана не тобой (ибо ось другая) а ты не рут
<jlewka1> cp /home он же щас не то скопирует...
<jlewka1> gx48npst, ты наутилус с судо или без судо запускал?
<hookah> jlewka1: так я не про лайв а про терминал родной системы говорю
<jlewka1> м... туплю))
<gx48npst> наутилус пускает в папку,но там два файла по имени access your private data.desktop и ридми
<gx48npst> но мне нужно стянуть  файлы  с раб. стола
<jlewka1> а у тебя раздел случайно не зашифрован был?)
<jlewka1> а то в ридми написано?
<gx48npst> ругается и говорит-сомнительный значок запуска, это даже не файл- jib,cz
<gx48npst> ошибся
<hookah> gx48npst: тогда точно грузись в родную систему
<_dj100500> ку всем научите новичка как пропатчить ядро
<gx48npst> в родную не пускает, там ксорг не пускает ось
<hookah> так терминал же, ctrl+alt+f1
<gx48npst> cp /home /xxx/xxx как это в реале должно выглядеть, что вместо первых иксов до слэша и что после писать?
<skai> пропатчил ядрышко мозгоимелкой называется
<_dj100500> ну тык как
<jlewka1> cp   -rv /home/Рабочий\ стол/ /путь/куда_копируем
<jlewka1> hookah, а там ему еще флешку монтировать)))
<hookah> skai: ты о чем?
<skai> hookah: о добавлении bfs в ядро
<hookah> jlewka1: ну флешку потом, счас же надо хоум вытянуть
<hookah> skai: и как? судя по комменту, не айс?
<gx48npst> не айс
<hookah> gx48npst: что у тебя не получается?
<gx48npst> указал что копить, но необходимо в любую папку откуда можно достать, а ее нет, т.к разделы не примонтированы..
<gx48npst> мож лучше забить и попробовать зайти в ось, но как я понял драйвер видюхи меня посылает опять на окно ввода пароля, мож здесь работа быстрее пойдет?
<hookah> gx48npst: где-здесь? если ты в графику попасть не можешь
<jlewka> gx48npst, а какая у тебя видюха?
<gx48npst> мож реально быстрее сделать рабочей графику? видюха 9800
<gx48npst> ппц, не успеваю файлы отредактить и отправить, вопрос жизни
<hookah> gx48npst: ну если ты готов гуглить, читать и много-много думать - то будет быстрее наверное
<hookah> набери команду df -H
<hookah> посмотри список разделов, название. набери mount /dev/sdbX /куда тебе надо
<hookah> потом соответственно копируй туда хоум свой
<hookah> флешку воткни например, набирай в терминале sudo df -H и смотри на название флешки типа sdb или че там у тебя, исходя из этого названия монтируй ее
<jlewka> df ток примонтированные разделы показывает, или нет?
<hookah> jlewka: ммм, разве?
<jlewka> вроде как да
<gx48npst> hookah: показывает тока файл. систему
<jlewka> флешку воткнул?
<gx48npst> да
<jlewka> если да то сделай dmesg
<jlewka> и смотри как он ее обозвал
<hookah> мм точно
<hookah> только примонтированные
<gx48npst> hookah:  да
<hookah> gx48npst: ну так воткни флешку и посмотри dmesg там будет написано как она называется, потом монтируй
<_dj100500> парни посоветуйте прокси чекер
<_dj100500> мм?
<jlewka> ping )
<hookah> gx48npst: я понимаю что ты не успеваешь и все такое, но в этом случае надо думать просто быстрее и делать как говорят, тебе и так здесь пытаются помочь уже гораздо дольше чем обычно - обычно шлют в гугл потому что надо учиться
<ampiryan> proxycheck - checks existence of open proxy
<hookah> gx48npst: поэтому втыкаешь флешку, набираешь в dmesg и смотришь че появилось
<hookah> gx48npst: вот образец
<hookah> 59423.990061] sd 13:0:0:0: [sdb] 512000 512-byte logical blocks: (262 MB/250 MiB)
<hookah> это мой вывод программы после подключения флешки, [sdb] это ее имя устройства - то что тебе и нужно узнать
<_dj100500> ay
<gx48npst> она может называться sdg?
<hookah> gx48npst: может
<jlewka> не совсем ему нужно узнать номер раздела
<jlewka> а не обозночение)
<jlewka> хотя скорее всего будет 1)
<hookah> jlewka: там не будет номера, флешка же
<jlewka> будет
<jlewka> [17385.049717] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
<jlewka> [17385.049721]  sdc: sdc1
<hookah> у меня просто sdb и все
<jlewka> hookah, если в ней есть fs то и будет раздел
<jlewka> как мне кажется)
<hookah> разделы жесткого диска по номерам, типа sda1 sda2 а флешка просто sdb
<jlewka> флешки тоже
<jlewka> какая разница флешка или хард ?
<hookah> jlewka: странно, у меня без номера, у него судя по всему тоже
<jlewka> номер чуть ниже пишется
<gx48npst> невозможно выполнить stat для для "home/...... далее путь
<Corsair> Здравствуйте.
<Corsair> помогите кинуть спам на хаб:)
<jlewka> gx48npst, ты раздел указывал?
<gx48npst> да
<hookah> jlewka: у меня нету номера
<CEKTAHT> кому нужен ирцбнц ?
<Corsair> сам не могу,дали бан на месяц:)
<gx48npst> возможно он ругается на правильность имени рабочего стола?
<jlewka> hookah, , dmesg | grep sdb1
<jlewka> gx48npst, может, а как ты име раб стола написал? пробел экранировал?
<hookah> jlewka: и монтируется у меня по команде mount /dev/sdb /media без проблем, никакого номера
<jlewka> хм..)
<gx48npst> если можно покажите как должен выгледеть путь с раб столом, как экранировать?
<jah-man> всем привет ^__^
<jlewka> gx48npst, /home/asfas/Рабочий\ стол/
<Corsair> или дайте список рабочих Socks5...
<_dj100500> +1
<_dj100500> чот всегда куча проксей а ща нет
<jlewka> hookah, asfas@asfas-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdc /mnt/USB/
<jlewka> [sudo] password for asfas:
<jlewka> mount: вы должны указать ти
<_dj100500> и еще а как заставить рускоязычные приложения запускаемые под вайном быть русскоязычными а не с вопросиками
<jah-man> пипль, кто мне поможет? поставил на десктопе сусю, и она подтерла в грабе убунту...что делать?
<jlewka> _dj100500, export LANG=ru_RU.cp1251
<_dj100500> ахах пасибки
<gx48npst> пропущен операнд, что значит?
<jlewka> и запускать приложения из этой консоли
<jlewka> gx48npst, покажи команду
<dk1803> всем привет)
<_dj100500> ку
<jah-man> ау?..
<gx48npst> cp -rv /home/gx48npst/Рабочий\ стол/sdb1
<hookah> gx48npst: откуда ты взял sdb1 если у тебя флешка называлась sdg
<jlewka> gx48npst, да и зачем ты вообще пишешь /sdb1 ? тебе нужно писать путь, куда ты примонтировал паппку
<hookah> gx48npst: в общем, если флешка называется sdg, а я думаю так и есть, пишешь mount /dev/sdg /media
<hookah> gx48npst: затем
<gx48npst> hookah: описался в реале sdg1
<hookah> gx48npst: пишешь cp -rv /home/gx48npst/Desktop /media
<hookah> gx48npst: тогда вместо sdg пишешь sdg1, и кстати вместо Decktop пишешь Рабочий стол
<jah-man> так мне поможет кто-нибудь или нет?
<gx48npst> короч, не парьтесь!Спасибо большое!пойду убиваться
<jlewka> jah-man, update-grub ?
<hookah> jah-man: а эт не тебя случайно забанили пару дней назад за нецензурщину? )
<hookah> gx48npst: че с командами которые я написал?
<jah-man> hookah: меня меня...с лэптопа сижу..вчера забанили.
<jah-man> jlewka: у меня суся стоит..и на update-grub не реагирует
<hookah> jah-man: ну так и веди себя прилично, а то ведь могут и опять )
<hookah> jah-man: у нее свой загрузчик, он почему убунту не увидел?
<jlewka> jah-man, а на grub-update ?
<hookah> jlewka: команда эта в сусе наверняка не прокатит
<skai> jah-man: а ты про 2.14 слышал?
<jah-man> hookah: тогда нервы были...чуть всю таблицу разделов не угрохал, вот и вырвалось. больше не буду. почему суська не увидела убунту понятия не имею...винду увидела ведь..
<jah-man> jlewka: тоже не реагирует.
<jah-man> skai: что?..
<skai> jah-man:
<skai> 2.14 Обходить установленные операторами канала баны.
<hookah> jah-man: ну как бы с сусей разбираться это тебе не сюда надо
<hookah> artus: проснулся чтоль )))
<artus> hookah: не .. ток до компа добралсо
<skai> artus: ыпч
<jah-man> skai: блин. skai извини, я вот такой вот злостный нарушитель...я больше не буду. к тому же меня забанили на 1200 минут. бан уже кончился.
<skai> jah-man: 1200 секунд
<jah-man> skai: ни фига подобного. именно минут.
<artus> skai: надо было не минут )
<artus> *на
<skai> jah-man: секунд.1200 екунд.или 20 минут
<artus> skai: ку
<jah-man> skai: забанили вчера вечером. пытался зайти сегодня утром: не получилось, ибо бан.
<artus> jah-man: не будеш матерится не будет и притензий
<skai> jah-man: ну так я на тебе учил банить артуса по юзернейму:)
<jah-man> artus: я больше и не буду...я осознал всю свою не правоту, и преклоняюсь перед мощью твоей операторской...
<skai> jah-man: сам виноват, что вылез после бана на 20 минут:)
<artus> jah-man: причем тут мощь? правила соблюдай)
<jah-man> skai: чего-то я вообще ничего не понял..
<jah-man> artus: мощь банхаммера))
<ale1> народ! кто нибудь сталкивался с проблемой в терминале сколько не ебись не пишется пароль  к root! что ему надо? помогите!
<jah-man> так что мне с грабом то делать?..
<skai> jah-man: а тебе и не надо:)главное - твой старый юзернейм был забанен за 2.14. этот останется жить, так уж и быть и не будет под статью 2.14 подведен.но ты на примете как рецедивист стоишь:)
<artus> @kick ale1
<jah-man> artus: твой банхаммер снова нужен.
<hookah> jah-man: ты вчера после бана вылез сразу, потому как у тебя сменился ip видимо. за это тебе выдали перм-бан по нику, поэтому ты и не мог зайти утром
<jah-man> hookah: ну да.
<ale1> ага цензура ок
<skai> jah-man: вот тебе хуках обьяснил все по русски:)
<Corsair> ale1: он пишется просто - не отображается:)
<jah-man> hookah: только одного не понял. щас у меня ник тот же  вроде бы..оО
<hookah> я сегодня утром на английской барахолке такой комп видел эпохальный! не знаю че там внутри, а снаружи - корпус горизонтальный, флоппик присутствует и для ГМД привод )) прям так мне его хотелось ))
<hookah> а с другой стороны че с ним делать О_о
<jah-man> hookah: а нет. другой.
<hookah>  jah-man вот именно
<skai> нука посмотрим
<jah-man> skai: а перманент то остался.
<skai> jah-man: а ты проверил?
<jah-man> я щас прямиком в бан лист гляжу.
<ale1> Corsair: у меня и не пишится и не отброжается :) su: сбой при проверке подлинности :-(
<jah-man> skai: ага. в банлисте мой юзер нейм есть.
<jah-man> skai: датированный 11 декабря 18:55.
<Corsair> ale1: sudo
<Corsair> ale1: DC клиентом пользуешься?
<edgbla> а кому-нить гномовский dictionary look up удалось настроить чтоб англицкие слова на русский переводил?
<skai> jah-man: чет где ты лист смотришь?
<ale1> Corsair: да
<edgbla> или он не для того предназначен.
<jah-man> skai: в xchat.  окно -> список банов
<Corsair> ale1: я тебе дам адрес хаба,кинешь спам?
<ale1> зечем мне это?
<ale1> нет конечно
<Corsair> ясно:(
<pelmen> У меня NFS serverне стартует почемуто после загрузки на ubuntu server. Что только не перепробовал, постоянно приходиться ручкмми его пускать. У кого нибудь идеи есть.... любые пожалуста а то уже задолбался
<artus> pelmen: а в логах что ?
<skai> вернем все как было и ладно:)все равно это твой второй перм.третьего не будет.напишу в сафф фриноды
<pelmen> artus: если често то пусто...ща еще рпз гляну на всякий
<jah-man> skai: как будет угодно))
<artus> pelmen: в dmesg syslog и messages не может быть пусто
<pelmen> artus: только вот ето 11.044434] FS-Cache: Loaded
<pelmen> [   11.200077] FS-Cache: Netfs 'nfs' registered for caching
<pelmen> ну я имею ввиду NFS там не упоминаеться
<pelmen>  11.247269] Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).
<skai> pelmen: ну ты сделай скрипт и все
<pelmen> skai: ну... как то подетски получеаться... сервер всетаки.... должен сам в upstarte стартовать
<skai> pelmen: ну просто иначе хз что ты натворил в настройках такого
<artus> а чей за сервер?
<pelmen> skai: в том то и дело что токо поставил.. нифига не далал
<pelmen> делал
<skai> pelmen: никогда не бывает так, что нифига не делал
<edgbla> в гноме есть что-нить удобное чтоб словечки переводить? в панельке прям.
<pelmen> skai: ну хорошо, как мне сконфигурировать upstart ?
<Zigler> Народ, кто нибудь знает за что отвечает процесс hd-audio0 ?
<Zigler> уж слишком он много ЦП кушает((
<artus> pelmen: покажи как монтируеш
<artus> pelmen: http://www.xima4.com/?p=184 сам так делал, все работает, проверено
<hookah> Zigler: а ты убей и посмотри че будет =)
<pelmen> artus: ну я не могу монтировать, пока на сервере не запущу - sudo service nfs-kenel-bla start
<hookah> Zigler: думаю есть вероятность что перестанет работать звук
<pelmen> artus: а потом на машине sudo mount 192.2.2.2:/path/folder ./mountpoint
<artus> portmap nfs-common стоят?
<pelmen> artus: стоят
<skai> д
<skai> е шариков?
<artus> эмм... вообщето в бубунте nfs-kernel-server поднимается автоматом после установки
<Zigler> hookah: уже делал.. от простого юзера его убить вообще нельзя. а от рута никакого результата. после sudo killall hd-audio0 ничего не происходит. а сам hd-audio0 в списке процессов значится
<Bezoomie> Приветы
<skai> artus: глянул я этот кранч
<artus> и как?
<skai> artus: ну первый запил был, когда груб отказался при установке ставится.решилось тем, что я отдэдэшил образ на флешку, вместо юсб креатора.второе - вафля не встала после установки, хотя при лив системе работала
<pelmen> artus: во опять перезагрузил и на тебе - nfsd nor running
<pelmen> *not
<skai> pelmen: добавь его в rc.local
<hookah> Zigler: а ты в гугл ходил?
<hookah> Zigler: на английском
<hookah> Zigler: я только набрал - уже че-то показывает
<Zigler> hookah: с английским проблемы:-(
<hookah> Zigler: вот здесь вроде даже патч лежит, глянь https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14935
<skai> Zigler: ты в школе французский или немецкий изучал?
<User330[web]> ребят, подскажите как удалить xorg.conf в режиме отладки
<Zigler> skai: вообще ничего не изучал:-D
<skai> User330[web]: со слезами на глазах
<skai> Zigler: ну и кто тебе виноват, что ты оказался неспособен осилить простую программу средней школы по иностранным языкам?
<Zigler> skai: я не виноват что в нашей школе иняз не преподают вообще!
<User330[web]> skai да нуб я пока в линуксе, голова кипит уже, пытаюсь поставить дрова атишные
<skai> Zigler: его везде преподают.он входит в школьную программу
<hookah> Zigler: фига се где такие школы еще остались
<skai> User330[web]: wiki.ubuntu.ru и там читай про установку дров ати
<hookah> в монголии, не иначе
<User330[web]> создал ксорг конф при перезагрузке черный экран
<Zigler> hookah: вам адресок дать? можт преподавателем приедете? буду оч доволен
<User330[web]> да я все уже перечитал)
<artus> pelmen: ставил так ? sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server nfs-common portmap , система какая у тя ?
<artus> pelmen: а если ручками стартовать то запускается?
<skai> User330[web]: а пробовал не только читать, но и делать, как надо?
<User330[web]> skai ты не думай что я уж совсем нуб, перепробовал все возможные методы, что есть в рунете, fglrx ставится но работает криво както, радеон ашди открытые вызывают черный экран, решил поправить ксорг конф, но его небыло я его создал вписал внем
<User330[web]> радеон ашди 4650
<skai> ты бы хоть поинтересовался как должен выглядеть хорг.конф
<artus> User330[web]: бубунта у тя какая ?
<User330[web]> я его создал командой, xorg.conf.new получился, переназвал поправил и закинул вх11
<User330[web]> 10.10
<User330[web]> кста на 9.10 все ок
<skai> дык на 9.10 иксы постарше
<User330[web]> после установки вообще сразу черный экран
<pelmen> artus: да именно так и ставил. Если ручками - то стартует без проблем. только что еще раз переставил
<pelmen> система 10ю10
<skai> надо было думать, прежде чем гнаться за обновлениями
<pelmen> 10.10
<User330[web]> лайф режим тоже не грузится
<skai> pelmen: я те сказал - добавь в рц.локал
<artus> pelmen: засунь в rc.local чтоб стартовало
<pelmen> skai: да слышал я :) Это мой план Б
<User330[web]> после установки в отладке ставлю сразу проприетарные но они встают криво, окна друг друга затирают, и подлагивает все
<User330[web]> и ссс непашет
<artus> User330[web]: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_ati
<User330[web]> прописываю aticonfig --initial  ругается что нет ксорг конфа, создаю его и черный экран))
<artus> User330[web]: судя по тому что ты не один в своих скитаниях нифига она не работает)
<artus> User330[web]: и да ... ты пробовал ксорг как по сцылке?
<skai> а дрова с х-апдейтов ставить не пробовал?
<artus> pelmen: а чем он тя не устраивает то? )
<User330[web]> нет, не пробовал, пробовал только то что система гирерировала мне
<artus> ну дык ..
<pelmen> artus: хммм...webmin тоже не стартует на загрузке.......
<artus> pelmen: вебмин уг и ниразу не нужен
<pelmen> artus: так... как мне воссановить все конфиги на системе в девалт ?
<pelmen> дефалт
<artus> pelmen: после вебмина понятия не имею) проще переставить )
<Bezoomie> artus:  Привет , Ты не пользовался таким плеером?
<artus> если бекапа небыло)
<artus> Bezoomie: каким?
<Bezoomie> artus:  Clementine
<pelmen> artus: млин, нифига не проще.... я так чувствую дебиан поставлю
<skai> pelmen: dpkg-reconfigure
<skai> pelmen: кури утилиту
<artus> не... хотел посмотреть но не щупал, рейден говорил что ему нравится мне он вроде избыточным показался
<pelmen> skai: tak srabotaet: sudo dpkg-reconfiguer *
<pelmen> ?
<pelmen> :)
<skai> pelmen: нет
<skai> pelmen: ман кури
<Bezoomie> artus: Хочу сказать что Аналог Амарок , только этот не КДЕ а крос
<pelmen> skai: ну я делал его уже и на nfs и на portmap, webmin, nfs-common
<skai> @voice Bezoomie
<artus> Bezoomie: да мне дедбифа с головой )
<Lucifer_Ru> +
<Lucifer_Ru> SOS!!! В сети 2 убунты, при попытки зайти с одной в шару другой грит: "Ошибка подключения ресурса Windows" что это и как лечить??
<Bezoomie> skai:  Сегодня за что?
<skai> Bezoomie: вот ты как не выйдешь - начинаешь сапмить всех этой клемментиной.пусть выбирают сами.а ты успокойся уже.первый раз порадовался и хватит.
<pelmen> skai: ну посмотрим нашел dpkg-reconfigure --all....ех записаться бы на этом чекпоните
<skai> pelmen: ну сохранись
<Lucifer_Ru> SOS!!! ÷ ÓÅÔÉ 2 ÕÂÕÎÔÙ, ÐÒÉ ÐÏÐÙÔËÉ ÚÁÊÔÉ Ó ÏÄÎÏÊ × ÛÁÒÕ ÄÒÕÇÏÊ ÇÒÉÔ: "ïÛÉÂËÁ ÐÏÄËÌÀÞÅÎÉÑ ÒÅÓÕÒÓÁ Windows" ÞÔÏ ÜÔÏ É ËÁË ÌÅÞÉÔØ??
<skai> pelmen: кто мешает сбекапить /etc/
<ubuntuhelp> Lucifer_Ru! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> Lucifer_Ru: а зачем ты через самбу ходиш?
<Lucifer_Ru> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Bezoomie> skai: я вобщету у артоса спросил про него
<artus> @voice Lucifer_Ru
<skai> Bezoomie: а до этого у еще кого.а там еще раньше радостно всем советовал.
<Lucifer_Ru> SOS!!! ÷ ÓÅÔÉ 2 ÕÂÕÎÔÙ, ÐÒÉ ÐÏÐÙÔËÉ ÚÁÊÔÉ Ó ÏÄÎÏÊ × ÛÁÒÕ ÄÒÕÇÏÊ ÇÒÉÔ: "ïÛÉÂËÁ ÐÏÄËÌÀÞÅÎÉÑ ÒÅÓÕÒÓÁ Windows" ÞÔÏ ÜÔÏ É ËÁË ÌÅÞÉÔØ??
<ubuntuhelp> Lucifer_Ru! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> @kban 1200 Lucifer_Ru хватит флудить
<skai> artus: ты бы дал ему исправить кодировку сначала:)
<skai> Bezoomie: и заметь.я горааааздо добрее:)
<Bezoomie> skai: тебе наверное просто нравиться вешать войсы, один ты только мне вешаешь
<artus> @kban Lucifer_Ru 1200 хватит флудить
<Lucifer_Ru> ×ÓÍÙÓÌÅ??
<ubuntuhelp> Lucifer_Ru! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> skai: у него была нормальная кодировка это раз, причем я ему задал вопрос
<skai> artus: ну так он подумал, что его не видят:)или кривой клиент:)
<Bezoomie> skai:  а ты умеешь снимать воисы?
<artus> это не повод 3 раза одно и тоже сообщение отправлять и не отвечать на вопрос
<skai> Bezoomie: да.а тебе зачем?
<Bezoomie> skai:  попробуй с меня снять ))
<User330[web]> <artus> команда sudo sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh и перезагрузка приводит к черному экрану, а дальнейшее редактирование ксорга приводит к тому что  его в 10.10 нет, а при его создании опять приводит к черному экрану
<User330[web]> и что делать(
<skai> Bezoomie: зачем?ты под предупреждением
<artus> User330[web]: я являюсь щасливым обладателем нвидии))) посему курс народных плясок с ати благополучно пропустил)
<Bezoomie> skai:  небыло нарушений , я общался с артусом
<User330[web]> везет) я вот уже какой день мучаюсь)
<skai> Bezoomie: флуд - тоже нарушение.а уж систематический...
<artus> [koshka]: кошка! мур!
<hookah> artus: у меня два ати, на одном ставицо проприетарный драйвер, на другом не ставится - и не нужен )))
<User330[web]> на радеон 9600 из коробки встали и радовался а на hd4650 ничего непомогает(
<Bezoomie> skai:  как weechat отправить в личку?
<[koshka]>  /q ник
<skai> !pm | Bezoomie
<ubuntuhelp> Bezoomie: Уважайте своих собеседников. Вопросы следует задавать на канале, а не в приватах отдельным участникам конференции. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register
<skai> Bezoomie: примерно так:)
<[koshka]> artus, мяу
<artus> [koshka]: ^_^
<skai> [koshka]: ыпч:)
<[koshka]> skai, мур ^^
<Bezoomie> [koshka]:   спасибо
<User330[web]> люди кто hd карточку нормально настроил, поделитесь опытом
<[koshka]> Bezoomie, та не за что =)
<Tonius> подскажите как-нить можно сделать, чтобы кроме рута ещё какие-то пользователи могли удалять файлы с закрепляющим битом?
<artus> Tonius: sudo rm же
<Tonius> пользователь имеет доступ толкьо по фтп
<artus> дык настраивай aфтп
<artus> *фтп
<Bezoomie> skai: снимай воис , он бесит меня,
<artus> на предмет прав на файлы )
<Tonius> может в какую-то особоую группу включить его?
<Tonius> не-не, у меня много пользователей, и только одному надо разрешить удаление
<Tonius> пользуйю vsftpd
<prg-rus> так сделай его хозяином...
<artus> дай ему локальные права с правом шлитцо и удалять все в каталоге фтп
<Tonius> шлитцо ?
 * [koshka] помацала skai 
<artus> *шлятцо
<skai> [koshka]: эй эй:)держите себя в рках, женщина:)
<Tonius> права есть, но не срабатывают из-за установленного закрепляющего бита
<[koshka]> можно поправку с последним словом? :D
<artus> а зачем он тебе , закрепляющий такой )
 * [koshka] все равно помацала skai 
<Tonius> чтобы удалять не мог никто
<Tonius> а теперь вот надо чтобы один всёже мог
<artus> skai: везет тебе  ) а ты еще и сопротивляесо)
<prg-rus> значит никто)))
<trace1> что может быть со свичом когда горят все порты ?
<Tonius> если сделаю юзера хозяином, то сработает?
<Soft> тук тук... как зовется пакет для компиляции (что скачать в синаптике)
<prg-rus> винда - крепко калечит мозги......
<skai> artus: я набиваю себе цену:)
<vcabba> <Soft> build-essentials
<hookah> не надо юзера хозяином делать, он все испортит. админ должен быть хозяином
<Tonius> тогда как?
<artus> hookah: да пусть играется ) н сам не знает чего он хочит)
<artus> *е
<Tonius> вот у меня десяток людей в 1 группе имеющих права добавлять. удалять никто не может из-за бита. как разрешить одному удалять ?
<Soft> build-essentials - нет такого
<artus> Tonius: а зачем какие то закрепляющие биты если все на уровне прав разграничивается
<skai> apt-get install kernel-package libncurses5-dev fakeroot wget bzip2
<vcabba> <Soft> build-essential
<skai> и думаю хватит
<vcabba> без "s"
<trace1> что может быть со свичом когда горят все порты ?
<artus> skai:  build-essential
<Tonius> непонял? на уровне прав? я толкьо возможностями фаловой системы обхожусь. vsftpd не поддерживает права какие-то внутренние
<skai> trace1: все порты заняты:)
<skai> artus: а ежели он ядрышко собирать захочет?
<Soft> vcabba: спасибо... что то поленился я варианты сам повбивать
<trace1> skai: дело в тои что нифига не подключено к.о.
<skai> trace1: резетни его
<Soft> skai: он программу .tar.gz хочет
<Tonius> artus что ты имел ввиду?
<skai> Soft: ну хочет.и что?
<artus> Tonius: то и имел в виду
<Soft> skai: и спрашивает название пакета компилятора
<Tonius> мне непонятно, что ты хочешь сказать
<artus> Tonius: что именно не поддерживает?
<skai> Soft: гсс
<trace1> skai: пробовал то же  самое
<artus> Tonius: ставь профтпд и все у тя будет по нормальному поддерживатцо, а не по дурацкому
<Soft> skai: вопрос решен по пакетам, уже сказал спасибо)
<skai> trace1: выброси нафиг.жалезка сдохла
<skai> Soft: ну так чтож ты лезешь то с ним после того, как решено?:)
<artus> Tonius: а не поддерживаетцо установка прав при заливке, если ты по крону рекурсивно будеш их применять то все у тя будет пучком
<artus> а рулить правами на отдачу файлов по фтп срудствами фс как т ывыразился это изврат
<Soft> а чем можно собрать tar.gz в .deb ?
<Tonius> не могу я профтпд, он по скоромти не устраивает, с vsftpd быстрее работает всё. это важнее
<hookah> ужос. Гугль ОСь оказывается на сусе построена
<[koshka]> artus, та он же вредный такой )
<Tonius> artus при заливке права выставляются норм как мне хочется
<artus> Tonius: а что у него со скоростью не то? сотку выдает и не чихает
<trace1> skai: 100 % ?
<Tonius> мне не сотку надо, а 6 гигабит )
<Tonius> при нагрузке в 600-800 человек
<artus> ну на таких обемах я не пробовал )
<Tonius> большая сеть локальная...
<Tonius> ну вот поверьте моему опыту, vsftpd секьюрен и быстр. вот только не поддерживает внутренние права на файлы, честно говоря я и на профтпд не уверен как сс права работать.
<Tonius> вотбщем какбы мне силами файловой системы ext4 справиться?
<artus> Tonius: вот даже не знаю что тебе сказать)
<artus> Tonius: а ты анонимусам раздаеш?
<Tonius> смотрите, вот есть группа ftpadmins в которой все могут заливать, но не могут удалять, из-за бита закрепляющего... надо как-то сделать отдельного пользователя, чтобы он мог. если он будет владельцем файлов, эт же не страшно, из-за бита остальные всёравено ве
<Tonius> дь удалять не смогут
<Tonius> тянут с фтп, анонимы, да
<skai> ладно.вы хулиганьте.а я пойду в душ:)
<artus> Tonius: дык пусть на заливку ставятся 644 а тот кому удалять ходит отдельным юзером с правом их прибивать
<artus> и ненадо никакие биты
<hookah> блин, ну содрали же сусю подчистую, с логотипами даже. только браузилку модную встроили
<Tonius> видишь, права 664 чтобы все челены группы могли писать. а чтобы не могли удалять стоит бит.
<trace1> нету родного БП и я через китайский выпрямитель кинул он долже бы в идеале работать
<Tonius> artus или я не уловил ход твоих мыслей... ещё раз... что ты предлогаешь? подробней
<CEKTAHT> !list
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Вы можете найти мой моск тут http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi Как меня использовать? просто напишите: ![утилита_linux] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так.
<artus> Tonius: ты через chattr +a  запрещаеш удалять?
<Tonius> нет. через chmod -R ugo-x,u=rwX,g=rwX,o=rX,+t /files/ftp/Pub/*
<Tonius> в кроне
<Tonius> chattr же вроде только на etx2 работает
<Tonius> ext2
<artus> на ext3 тоже
<skai> [vvv/xtn ,tctlf dzkfz
<skai> хммм.чет беседа у вас тут вялая
<Tonius> ну у меня-то ext4
<hookah> skai: гуглОсь пробовал?
<skai> hookah: не.только гуглобраузер, гугло
<Tonius> она тоже оказалось самой быстрой на 16TB рэйд массиве
<skai> прочее и гугло еще прочее
<skai> жду финалки
<skai> hookah: если поправят наконец в хроме работу с гуглогирсами в линуховом хроме или хтмл5 допишут для этого - будет торт.а пока - оффлайново юзать почту и доки низя:(
<hookah> skai: на настоящий момент вся концепция cloud computing заключается в том, что они в браузер добавили: калькулятор, фейсбук, ютуб, твиттер, контакты, календарь, гмайл, книжки и еще всякую мелочь
<inkvizitor68sl> ноно-но!
<hookah> в остальном это опенСусе с кедами в упрощенном графическом варианте
<inkvizitor68sl> gmail - это реально лучший почтовый клиент
<inkvizitor68sl> google reader - лучший RSS ридер
<artus> Tonius: а ты не пробовал chown_uploads = zzz ?
<inkvizitor68sl> и дело не в онлайновости - будь они десктопными такими же - всё равно были бы лучшими
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, а копирайты где ?
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: возможно. но всеми этими радостями можно пользоваться и с других осей, нет?
<artus> (c) ink
<artus> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> хД
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, мейби.
<inkvizitor68sl> но хромос удобен
<[koshka]> ура) я дописала физику ^^
 * [koshka] укусила skai 
<Tonius> artus это в конфиге фтп демона?
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: пока не знаю, просто делюсь первыми впечатлениями ))) только запустил, лайвСД
<artus> Tonius: ну или раз ты всеравно чмоды раздаеш по крону то chown сразу делай)
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, не, ну хромос не замена нормальным осям
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот вместо stargate или как его там - офигенна
<Tonius> что это даст не пойму
<inkvizitor68sl> express gate
<artus> Tonius: прав у тех кто залил не будет удалить )
<inkvizitor68sl> вместо него
<artus> и без бита твоего)
<inkvizitor68sl> Tonius, доки читай
<inkvizitor68sl> и поймёшь что даст
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: так ведь позиционируется не только как замена стандартным осям, но и как система нового поколения, облачные вычисления и все такое
<artus> Tonius: и к тому ж ты сразу можен менять владельца на того кто имеет право удалять
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, ну когда будет повсеместный тырнет - пойдёт
<inkvizitor68sl> а так пока что - так
<Lucifer_Ru> Народ, помогите! две убунты в сети, когда обращаюсь с одной на другую пишет: "Ошибка подключения ресурса Windows", "artus сказал: используй ssh", проблема в том что я на убунте всего недлю!
<skai> http://chrome.blogspot.com/2010/12/x-g-chrom-3.html
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: ну в западном мире повсеместный тырнет - это уже реальность
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: дык с помощью гирс можно и оффлайново трудится с гуглосервисами.тока в хроме на линухе это не работает
<artus> Lucifer_Ru: менюечка вторая слева , и там есть подключится к удаленному компу,
<Tonius> хм..
<Lucifer_Ru> тока соединиться с сервером
<Lucifer_Ru> порт какой??
<artus> и там вместо виндовс надо ssh выбрать!
<artus> 22
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: и софта, поддерживающего IRC пока не вижу
<Tonius> artus chown_uploads работат толкьо для анонимно закачанных файлов
<artus> ток перед этим sudo apt-get install openssh-server )
<artus> yf njq vfibyrt relf gjlrk.,xfncz
<artus> на той машинке куда подключатся
<Lucifer_Ru> блин, а пользователя какого вводить, судо не катит...((
<artus> Lucifer_Ru: sudo эт не пользователь
<ZeVoluciON> с этого момента эта пользователь
<artus> Tonius: дык я ж говорю... ты кроном же всеравно смоды меняеш, ну и закомпанию владельца меняй )
<Lucifer_Ru> у меня на том компе создан пользователь "Sudo:...
<artus> *чмоды
<skai> hookah: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hbadbkkklnhamjjeagmknajgmbgcmnpi
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah, mibbit
<Tonius> artus значит мы вернулись к тому, чтобы просто сделать этого админа, владельцем?
<inkvizitor68sl> + https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/dpdgiammbgmhjnkhkpnomiafiilalape?hl=ru
<Lucifer_Ru> "sudo"*
<Tonius> тогда закрепляющий бит ему не страшен?
<artus> Tonius: наверно)
<inkvizitor68sl> + https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/nogcddcamjfgkehaigeokhnekfnfpnap?hl=ru
<artus> Tonius: он не нужен вообще там
<inkvizitor68sl> всё, афк
<Lucifer_Ru> так какого пользователя ввести??
<Tonius> да как не нужен-то, если есть у группы админов права на запись
<Tonius> а значит и удалить они смогут, без бита
<skai> как гугл ввел аппстор - так сразу стал годным:)
<artus> Tonius: а после того как крон обработает папку они не будут владельцами файлов что залили, и посему не смогут удалить
<artus> Tonius: каждые 5ть мин пусть проверяет и все будет путем )
<Tonius> они могут удалять не из-за того что они владельцы файлов, а из-за прав группы
<Lucifer_Ru> SOS!!!!!!!!
<artus> Tonius: а ты групу меняй )
<artus> что мешает то)
<skai> @voice Lucifer_Ru
<artus> Lucifer_Ru: пишеш юзера удаленного компа и его пароль
<artus> Lucifer_Ru: перед этим ставиш openssh-server на ту машинку
<skai> sharikoff[away]:
<artus> Tonius: понял что я имел в виду? )
<Lucifer_Ru> 19:11	artus		Lucifer_Ru: перед этим ставиш openssh-server на ту машинку    <--- эт как??
<ZeVoluciON> Lucifer_Ru: забудь про ssh, он не нужен тебе
<artus> Lucifer_Ru: я писал выше это раз, топай читать убунтологию это 2
<artus> @voice ZeVoluciON
<skai> http://storage2.static.itmages.com/i/10/1212/h_1292170431_79280bfd65.png
<skai> 2010 год, а по русски писать в кино не научились пока
<a931bw> Zevolucion
<a931bw> Как это ненужен О_О
<Lucifer_Ru> в убунтологии не х*я не рассказано!!
<hookah> а кто-нибудь когда-нибудь видел своими глазами BeOS
<artus> @kban Lucifer_Ru 9999 иди читай форум
<skai> artus: 88400
<skai> artus: это будут сутки:)запомни
<artus> skai: да ему хватит
<ZeVoluciON> a931bw: ему нужен какой-нибудь тимвивер, а не ssh
<artus> ZeVoluciON: зачем тимвивер для 2х убунт? в локалке?
<ZeVoluciON> затем, что он очевидно чайник
<artus> ч то?
<artus> *и что
<a931bw> мм
<a931bw> почитал историю
<skai> artus: ну просто 9999 - это менее трех часов:)
<jlewka> artus, испукается терминала и перестанет использовать убунту ...
<skai> ZeVoluciON: уважай людей
<jlewka> s/испукается/испугается/
<a931bw> ему понты нужны
<ZeVoluciON> artus: 'Народ, помогите! две убунты в сети, когда обращаюсь с одной на другую пишет: "Ошибка подключения ресурса  Windows"' - вот зачем ему ssh?
<ZeVoluciON> максимум - nfs
<artus> ZeVoluciON: патаму что он через самбу лезет ! покрайней мере пытается
<ZeVoluciON> или самбу
<artus> щас ктото вылетитпо пречине своих дурацких советов
<a931bw> дайте ему ssh, и откройте про wget
<hookah> в обстчем хром конечно имеет свои плюсы, но в целом - не фонтан
<hookah> ИМХО, разумеется
<ZeVoluciON> artus: чем тебе самба не нравится?
<skai> artus: прИчине
<artus> ZeVoluciON: зачем замба для 2х никсов?
<artus> тьху ты *самба
<ZeVoluciON> для обмена данными
<Vaxxabait> а чем плох ssh для пары никсов ? уж проще чем набрать scp что куда некуда
<artus> мдя... клинический случай
<artus> Vaxxabait: в том то и дело что именно ssh )
<Vaxxabait> ну может он в общем смысле говорил. scp ж часть ssh
<ZeVoluciON> кто вам мешает набирать scp чтокуданекуда, вот нормальным людям проще мышкой файл скопировать
<hookah> Vaxxabait: ну в том-то и дело что когда два никса - самый простой вариант - ssh, а если *никс - венда - тогда уже надо извращаццо, и тут уже нужна самба
<artus> а чем тебе мешает подмонтировать каталог удаленной линукс машинки и хоть обкопироватся мышкой?
<Vaxxabait> ну если речь пошла об извращениях - можно на винде ssh сервер поднять :)
<hookah> Vaxxabait: ага, об этом еще Де Сад писал )))
<artus> ZeVoluciON: притом что штатно это в убунте предусмотрено
<alexandr> привет всем
<artus> можно даже на панель вкладок добавить
<ZeVoluciON> что будет, если одна машина отключится от сети, при использовании 'подмонтирований'?
<alexandr> подскажите как называется прога круче фотошопа в убунту?
<artus> ZeVoluciON: ниче , просто т отключешся
<artus> *и
<Vaxxabait> ZeVoluciON: хочешь мышкой - есть SCP клиенты с гуём. Или sshfs-fuse
<artus> alexandr: gimp
<ZeVoluciON> придётся снова подмонтировывать
<artus> ZeVoluciON: только тыцнуть по вкладке и все
<alexandr> а программа для создание печатей и штампов?
<hookah> вот именно, счас для консолененавистников (читай неосиляторов консоли) есть гуи практически под все
<artus> оно само все подклчится
<artus> причем хоть машинка в локалке хоть вебхостинг свой гдето за бугром , если дали ssh
<ZeVoluciON> artus: по какой вкладке?
<artus> ZeVoluciON: открой наутилус и посмотри слева
<a931bw> ubuntu-ru
<a931bw> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTjnhS96Nyo
<ZeVoluciON> у меня нет наутилусов
<Bomzas> a931bw: URL Title for http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTjnhS96Nyo - } {    YouTube} {        - 300 Music Video (Breaking Benjamin - Blow Me Away)} {
<artus> a931bw: причем тут програма для создания штампов?
<a931bw> ?!
<artus> ZeVoluciON: значит любой другой файловый манагер
<skai> @voice a931bw
<ZeVoluciON> в pcmanfm нет ничего
<a931bw> voice?
<artus> ZeVoluciON: а ось у тя какая ?
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell a931bw about voice
<ubuntuhelp> a931bw, please see my private message
<ZeVoluciON> artus: creative SB
<artus> чего?
<ZeVoluciON> на корпусе написано
<Vaxxabait> artus: он тролль :)
<Vaxxabait> стопудово
<artus> ZeVoluciON: я вопрос задал
<skai> Vaxxabait: молод ты ещ на канале:)не знаешь местных "интересных личностей":)
<ZeVoluciON> artus: молодец
<[koshka]> люблю когда порядки тут наводят
<[koshka]> :D
<artus> @kban --user  ZeVoluciON 88400 троль
<[koshka]> кто следующий?
<hookah> artus: сколько ты седня уже раздал )))
<[koshka]> меня тут вчера кто то кикнуть хотел)
<Vaxxabait> artus: всё так серьёзно ? я вообще-то его не знаю
<skai> @kick [koshka]
<Vaxxabait> весело тут у вас
<[koshka]> ты гад!
 * skai насвистывает, типо не при делах
<[koshka]> skai, атата!
<Vaxxabait> обожаю дружескую атмосферу серпентария !
<skai> [koshka]: хочешь фокус?
<[koshka]> skai, какой ? снова кик? или кбан? )
<skai> исчезновение ская:)
<[koshka]> не..не надо
<[koshka]> я буду скучать :D
<skai> давай покажу:)
<a931bw> Люблю ботов
<a931bw> Они багают
<[koshka]> skai, ну показывай
<skai> @kick [koshka]
<alexandr> кто нить подскажет мне?
<hookah> -)))))
<hookah> и ведь исчез
<jlewka> скоко киков то... )
<artus> alexandr: береш нимп и рисуеш в нем то что те надо
<artus> *гимп
<alexandr> как его установить?
<artus> apt-get install
 * [koshka] скучает по Скаю
<revenant> народ скажите как исправить глюк с раскладкой?
<hookah> revenant: а что ты с ней сделал? ))
<jah-man> revenant: раскладка сама переключается?
<revenant> hookah: а чтоnо cама gthеключаеtnя
<hookah> revenant: гы, так и думал
<hookah> наверное это заразно )))
<revenant> hookah: а что это?
<jah-man> revenant: глюк апплета..
<hookah> revenant: у многих просто этот глюк в последнее время
 * revenant подкрался к [koshka] и незаметно отвесил пенделя:)
<hookah> =)
<admin-skif-biz> Народ. Глупый вопрос задам. А как в MC кошерно закрыть FTP соединение?
<hookah> admin-skif-biz: с местным раввином надо посоветоваться по таким вопросам
<admin-skif-biz> пробовал.Посоветовали обрезание FTP
<artus> f10 же )
<alexander> ку всем
 * revenant подкрался к [koshka] со второй стороны и отвесил пенделя под вторую булку
<admin-skif-biz> F10 это выход из MC
<artus> ну и кошерное закрытие ftp )
<artus> зачем его закрывать то ? само отвалится
<admin-skif-biz>  а может меня совесть мучает?
<Vaxxabait> admin-skif-biz: Ctrl-x a
<Suntechnic> eclipse не запускается после обновления до 3.6.1 из ppa
<Suntechnic> привет всем
 * alexandr болеет с глубокого бодуна,после обмывания фотопринтера :)
<Vaxxabait> admin-skif-biz: список активных VFS - не оно ?
<admin-skif-biz> нее.. вот когда консоли mc вызвал..
 * alexander сосет у негра
<admin-skif-biz> В Тотал есть кнопка -вошел - разорвал.. А тут нету
<artus> @kick alexander
<hookah> ошибся парень каналом
<alexandr> ещё как ошибся!!!!!!!!!
<admin-skif-biz> *аналом
<revenant> @kick admin-skif-biz
<micro-chipset> да явно чето перепутал парень
<a931bw> фто принтер и убунту...
<Vaxxabait> зато "вошёл-разорвал" как раз в тему получилось
<a931bw> напутал..
 * revenant who's next?
<Anton2d> да у вас тут чёко за такое сегодня твариться то ;) пьятницо ?
<Anton2d> тоесть у нас конечно
<micro-chipset> Беспредел что же еще
<hookah> просто народ че-то седня мозги походу в тумбочку попрятал
<Suntechnic> у нас eclipse не запускается после обновления до 3.6.1 из ppa, а у них беспредел :(
 * revenant снова подкрадывается к [koshka] с недвусмысленно покачиваемой ногой^_^
<hookah> revenant: у кошки походу иммунитет.. или нечувствительные части тела ))
<revenant> hookah: ага
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: ну как тебе фокус?:)
<a931bw> load average: 1.52, 2.48, 2.39
<a931bw> как разшифровываются числа,
<a931bw> ?
<skai-falkorr> средняя нагрузк за 5,10,15 последних минут
<a931bw> а как числа дешифровать?
<skai-falkorr> a931bw: ну 1 означает единицу.2 - двойку.3 - тройку и так далее
<a931bw> Ну а что значят ети цифры?
<Anton2d> ;) зачёт
<a931bw> блин скоко ошибок в одном предложении
<skai-falkorr> a931bw: обычно цифры используются для подсчета чего либо
<a931bw> Серьезно, что значит тот 1,2
<skai-falkorr> a931bw: одна целая, две десятых.это уть более единицы, но менее двух
<Anton2d> Серьёзно очень похоже на пятницу, а врде воскресенье
<a931bw> ...
<a931bw> Скай
<skai-falkorr> a931bw: может тебе пойти почитать учебник по арифметике?
<a931bw> я серьезно
<a931bw> я знаю что такое 1-2
<a931bw> но в аптайме что значат они?
<micro-chipset> да уш кошмар. Одни флудеры и троли собрались
<inkvizitor68sl> хм  ?
<a931bw> Проч время или что эти числа означают?
<hookah> думаю он пытается понять, в чем измеряется средняя загрузка за заданные отрезки времени
<a931bw> Проц*
<inkvizitor68sl> a931bw, http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/71020/ слабо вот сюда было дойти?
<Bomzas> inkvizitor68sl: URL Title for http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/71020/ - Load average / Linux 4;O 2A5E / %01@0E01@
<a931bw> Спасибо
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: ты когда-нибудь видел BeOS?
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: у нас новый бот на канале?
<a931bw> Это мой
<a931bw> .ip a931bw
<a931bw> !ip a931bw
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ip a931bw'
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, какой?
<Bomzas> Compliance (a931bw) --> target acquired (84.55.61.68) (Class A) --> Source (geobytes), Country (LT, Lithuania), Region (Utenos Apskritis), City (Visaginas), Certainty (90%), Latitude (55.6100°), Longitude (26.4400°)
<Bomzas> ubuntuhelp: URL Title for http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ip - &#39\;ip\ -\ >8A:\ 2\ Google
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<artus> @kick Bomzas
<skai-falkorr> Bomzas
<inkvizitor68sl> @mode +q Bomzas
<artus> @kick Bomzas
<a931bw> +q?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus, забей
<a931bw> он перезаходит
<a931bw> ща отрублю
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: кто бота то подсадил?
<skai-falkorr> a931bw: твой бот?
<a931bw> да
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user a931bw 88400 а у нас низя своих ботов иметь.
<mept> anal moderating detected ._.
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user Bomzas
<skai-falkorr> @voice mept
<hookah> что же такое сегодня происходит с пользователями канала. такое ощущение что они утстроили массовый флеш-моб "а давайте отхватим бан на убунту-ру!!!"
<Anton2d> это идет популяризация линукса ;) радоваться надо
<alexandr> линукс рулит!!!!!!!
<hookah> Anton2d: линуксу не нужны такие популяризаторы
<Anton2d> хотя с такими темпами придется скоро плакать ;)
<micro-chipset> С такими пользователями станет не лучше чем у венды дела. Такие пользователи лучше пускай дальше остаются на венде
<inkvizitor68sl> не нам их судить
<alexandr> я уже почти как 8мес на убунте
<inkvizitor68sl> будут сильно доводить - пингвины лишатся халявной помощи в сети
<Anton2d> да нет просто нужен какой то "входной порог", а он с всё меньше и меньше, тепреь линукс поставить и начать пользоваться несложно, в принципе это должно радовать а не огорчать
<micro-chipset> Да ладно не лишаться полно других каналов где можно получить помощь. До гентушников таких пользователей не докатывается и там тихо
<inkvizitor68sl> по серверам и так уже мало кто помогает
<Anton2d> просто будет пользователе в итоге сами расфильтруются
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что хомячки офигели
<Anton2d> *расфильтруются по своим возможностям и потребностям в разные комьюнити
<micro-chipset> да таким тока на убунту и можно другое им уже сложно и не понятно
<inkvizitor68sl> убунта не самый дружелюбный дистр
<hookah> micro-chipset: им и убунту не понятно, просто в сети написано что убунту - дружественная к пользователю, вот они и прут
<hookah> а правда это или нет, и в чем вообще разница они и не задумаются
<hookah> а пишут такие вещи такие же пользователи как они сами
<Anton2d> это всё я считаю не есть плохо, естественный отбор в итоге всех отберёт куда надо.
<micro-chipset> чем же это не дружественна убунта. Собирать не надо ее при установке В сборке из сорцов нет необходимости есть деб пакеты настройки многие через меню а не конфигурационные файлы как в некоторых ос нет полного хаоса в зависимотях при установке новÑ
<vlad> омфг
<artus> micro-chipset: На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов. Уважайте своих собеседников и не пишите длинных сообщений.
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr, :(
<vlad> artus, сервера фринода глюкавые
<vlad> и не уважают общающихся
<artus> vlad: глюкавый пиджин если не умеет резать месаги
<vlad> а мне нравится писать > 255 символов
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr, не понравилось, но я так и знала что ты где то рядом )
<micro-chipset> написал то чучуть ну чуть больше не много
<vlad> artus, мало того, ты сам написал не самое короткое сообщение несколько секунд назад
<hookah> vlad: значит либо ставь софт который умеет резать, либо не общайся на фриноде. других вариантов не вижу
 * [koshka] помацала skai-falkorr 
<vlad> hookah, общаюсь где хочу и как хочу
<vlad> не нравится - заигнорь или терпи дальше
<[koshka]> artus, он меня обижает :( пендаля мне дал
 * [koshka] больше не дружит со Скаем ...
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: я?меня тут вообще не было:)
<[koshka]> ну да ну да
<[koshka]> revenant теперь известен как skai-falkorr
<[koshka]> это так.. глюк
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: есесно:)глюк:)
<hookah> vlad: да общайся, общайся. я тебе хотел дать совет как выйти из твоей нелегкой ситуации по несовместимости с фринодом. помочь хотел. мы же здесь именно для этого
<vlad> hookah, я не испытываю несовместимостей с фринодом. у меня хороший ирк клиент и хороший сервер.
<[koshka]> все равно .. больше не дружу><
<skai-falkorr> @voice vlad
<vlad> и чо это
<[koshka]> !v | vlad
<ubuntuhelp> vlad: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<vlad> типа находиться на этом канале большая ценность и вы угрожаете мне? кстати, а что за правило я нарушил?
<skai-falkorr> 2.2, 2.6 и 2.5
<skai-falkorr> и тебя тут никто не держит.
<hookah> vlad: для некоторых людей это большая ценность
<vlad> боюсь представить этих людей
 * [koshka] пнула skai-falkorr 
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: атата, товарищ:)
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff[away]:
<artus> skai-falkorr: а он в упор не пингуется)
<hookah> vlad: этот канал является сообществом, если для тебя не большая ценность здесь находиться - значит ты не являешься частью сообщества. а людей этих представлять не надо, уверен что это все операторы канала и значительная
<hookah> часть его пользователей
<artus> skai-falkorr: он просто офлайн)
<skai-falkorr> artus: хоть транспорт не упал и ладно:)
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr, че это атата? ты меня значит пнул :( 2 раза.. а мне атата
 * [koshka] спряталась за artus 
<vlad> я не считаю операторов, которые выносят какие-то мыслимые и немыслимые предупреждения пользователям частью сообщества
<vlad> и да, ты написал сообщение более 255 символов
<hookah> vlad: и да, вичат его разделил
<vlad> у меня ниче не разделил
<vlad> я вижу его таким, какое оно есть
<artus> vlad:  я к тому что из под пиджина http://itmages.com/image/view/90242/bc80e151 имеем, а вменяемые клиенты его режут
<[koshka]> у меня разделил )
<vlad> выкинь свой вичат. пользуй нормальный хчат
<Anton2d> кстати а хчат умеет разрезать длинные? А то я тоже любитель писать много за раз.
<[koshka]> weechat лучше чем хчат
<vlad> да никто ниче не режет
<[koshka]> хчат кака! ><
<vlad> и не должен резать
<hookah> мдааааа ))) тяжело
<[koshka]> да вот у меня на этой тачке стоит хчат, и он разделил сообщение 2 шт
<hookah> сезонное обострение, не иначе
<vlad> да, я заметил
<vlad> то сообщения более 255 символов, то сферические угрозы
<vlad> в вакууме
<vlad> и остается последний больной вопрос: когда все это кончится?
<hookah> я выкинул хчат, поставил вичат и все работает без проблем, и с сервером фриноды никаких проблем
<hookah> vlad: когда ты либо прекратишь троллить либо тебя кикнут
<vlad> hookah, а я не парился и поставил хчат. люблю общаться с комфортом.
<[koshka]> а чего в вичате не комфортого?
<[koshka]> омг) я щас даже перезагружусь в убунту погляжу )
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user vlad не нравится - не ешь
<[koshka]> а вот и вредный Скай
<artus> [koshka]: зато каакой он терпеливый)
<hookah> да вредность тут ни причем - такого троллизма на этом канале я кажется еще не видел
<[koshka]> hookah, я не из за этого его так называю))
<skai-falkorr> сегоднея точно день открытых дверей в больницах
<hookah> [koshka]: аа, ну разве что так
<[koshka]> ага
<hookah> skai-falkorr: вот и я о том же. сезонное обострение, или че-то типа того
<[koshka]> я оттуда и сбежала
<[koshka]> :D
<skai-falkorr> artus: у меня больше фрагов пока:-Р
<artus> гг
<[koshka]> ладно.. до пятницы наверное
<hookah> =)
<[koshka]> тяжелая неделя предстоит..
<artus> [koshka]: совсем убегаеш? ((
<[koshka]> всякие экзамены по дифрум..
<[koshka]> теории сложности вычислений
<[koshka]> artus, ага
<artus> но ты возвращайсо)
<[koshka]> artus, та не хочу, меня тут всякие пинают
<artus> [koshka]: ненене)) возвращайсо)
<[koshka]> у меня уже был отпуск на год от этого канала=)))
<[koshka]> не знаю че это меня сюда снова занесор
<[koshka]> занесло *
<artus> [koshka]: ну хоть с талксов не убегай)
<[koshka]> че то nagohak редко заходит :(
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: ты на питоне не кодишь случаем?
<mept> тем кто с вебгейтов, автоматом предупреждение при джойне штоле?
<Soft> народ... у меня трабла с пакетами, обновляться не хочет, где-то зависимости поломались. U 9.10. Одни пакеты требуют постарее версии, другие поновее. Я добавил репозитории U10,10.
<skai-falkorr> mept: ага.
<mept> ^_^
<Soft> поможет это добавление? или еще больше траблов схвачу
<skai-falkorr> Soft: могу сказать, что ты сегодня получил приз за самый извращенный вопрос
<hookah> )))
<artus> Soft: а зачем ты для 9.10 добавил репу 10.10 ?
<hookah> skai-falkorr: каков же сегодня призовой фонд? ))
<Soft> многие проги требуют обновленных версий
<skai-falkorr> hookah: 10 минут не буду замечать его:)неважно, что он будет делать:)
<Soft> я хз как так получилось что в 9.10 проги требуют версий больше чем версия дистра
<artus> Soft: они требую не обновленных версий а обновленой системы до кучи )
<hookah> skai-falkorr: он кажется уже начал )))
<Soft> обновляться боюсь жуть как
<skai-falkorr> hookah: дык пусть.10 минут я его не замечаю:)
<hookah> Soft: как детям обычно говорят - если боишься - зачем ты туда полез? ))
<hookah> skai-falkorr: засек по своему атомному хронометру? )))
<Soft> я еще не полез. хочу что бы он при установки программы сам видел новые пакеты, а не е**ться искать подходящие пакеты в инете
<artus> @kick Soft
<hookah> мда, приз на артуса не распространялся ))))
<skai-falkorr> hookah: дык тока я не замечаю, что он делает:)за других я не обещал:)
<skai-falkorr> есть тут питонописцы?
<hookah> skai-falkorr: все логично ))
<skai-falkorr> ozstr1ker: на питоне пишешь?или на яве?
<skai-falkorr> artus: на питоне пишешь?или на яве?
<artus> skai-falkorr: не
<skai-falkorr> artus: а знакомые есть, кто пишет?
<artus> skai-falkorr: дарк
<hookah> skai-falkorr: вроде Xumuk упоминал что пишет на яве
<artus> ток он гдето через часик полтора будет
<skai-falkorr> skai-falkorr: ну мы с ним враги.еще с того момента, как пропал винг.так что дарк отпадает
<skai-falkorr> artus: стоп.мы же не в книге:)
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr, нет
<User510[web]> Всем привет! Что перезапустить чтобы Убунта 10.04 принимала флешки?
<skai-falkorr> User510[web]: убунту
<User510[web]> Ну а если нехочестя её всю ребутить?
<ozstr1ker> Lsusb
<artus> User510[web]: а ручками примонтировать?
<User510[web]> Да хочется чтобы сама нормально работала
<[koshka]> а Ленстр ?
<artus> sudo fdisk -l смотриш где у тя там флешка и sudo mount /dev/* /media/*
<[koshka]> он не кодит?
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr, подлизываешься, да ? )
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: куда?
<User510[web]> Во после lsusb заработало о_О
<User510[web]> Всем спасиба!
<hookah> сегодня что-то магическое в мире происходит. люди при помощи lsusb себе систему фиксят
<Galaxy2000> ну дык волшебники раминаются перед новым годом
<artus> эм... а че с lsusb сделать то надо чтоб заработало все? ))
<skai-falkorr> artus: помолиться великому богу lsusb
<skai-falkorr> или по русски "дыгыи"
<hookah> artus: надо было у него спросить прежде чем он ушел )))
<artus> угу )
<hookah> skai-falkorr: это видимо древнее шаманское заклинание
<ponikk> Ктонибудь сталкивался с проблемой в Вайн.. запускаю COD4MW вылетает ошибка. вы должны быть администратором чтобы запустить это приложение первый раз  :(
<skai-falkorr> ponikk: POL
<artus> ponikk: нет, ставил, работал без всяких плясок
<skai-falkorr> ponikk: лицензия?
<ponikk> skai-falkorr: да
<skai-falkorr> ponikk: в этом то и проблема.ее официально нет под линь.попробуй через play on linux
<ponikk> игру правда ставил не с диска, я на game.co.uk покупал электронный вариант
<ponikk> пробовал через play on linux там он ток с дисков устанавливать умеет
<skai-falkorr> ponikk: а у тя образ?
<ponikk> нет 4 бин фаила и 1 .exe который инсталит
<ponikk> :( думаю придётся качать с нета образ  ? !
<ponikk> или есть какиенить варианты ?
<skai-falkorr> ponikk: собери из них исомастером исошник и примонтируй его через furiusisomount как loop
<ponikk> skai-falkorr:  я с линуксом неделю ток работаю, немог бы подсказать исомастер ?
<skai-falkorr> ponikk: ВНЕЗАПНО iso master
<skai-falkorr> ponikk: тут все логично:)
<ponikk> skai-falkorr:  спс буду пробовать
<ponikk> skai-falkorr: ну я предположил что исо мастер общее название..
<ponikk> skai-falkorr:  спасибо буду пробовать
 * [koshka] решила поспать на руках у skai-falkorr 
<artus> skai-falkorr: цени)
<skai-falkorr> artus: а ниче, что на моих руках она будет загораживать мне ноут?:)я там нарнию смотрю третью
<[koshka]> :(
<[koshka]> на все отмазки найдутся
<artus> ну да ... куда уж..
<hookah> skai-falkorr: как там качество кстати? экранка?
<[koshka]> hookah, ему ща плохо видно ) :D
<skai-falkorr> hookah: проперовская.вполне смотрибельная.и цветность на уровне
<hookah> [koshka]: а ты хвост в сторонку убери на минутку, пусть посмотрит ))
<hookah> skai-falkorr: ясн. посмотрю, может на анг есть че достойное
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: женщина никогда не становись между мужчиной и киносказкой:)
<[koshka]> а то что ?
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: мужчины обидится, сядет в угол и будет депрессировать
<[koshka]> ага.. а девушка не обидится на два пня? )
<inkvizitor68sl> ох.... молачала бы ты на эту тему
<artus> а ская уже 2? ))
<inkvizitor68sl> а то я вступлюсь
<artus> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> "как такой красивый может быть несчастливым в личной жизни". лол.
<skai-falkorr> хихик
<hookah> инк сказал свое веское слово )))
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: а ты случаем на питоне или на яве не пишешь?
 * [koshka] помацала inkvizitor68sl 
<[koshka]> не могу,Влад :D
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, нет, я пока что ни на чём не пишу - времени нет
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: а кто на канале пишет не знаешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> неа
<hookah> skai-falkorr: Химик же. его нету чтоль?
<skai-falkorr> hookah: не.не хумука, не химика.обоих нема
<hookah> странно я думал он тут 24/7 на канале
<anton__> кто?
<hookah> anton__: Линус Торвальдс
<anton__> народ беда не могу записать диск в Ubuntu прожиг вроде идёт, но приэтом нифига оно не записывает
<anton__> )
<anton__> ???
<skai-falkorr> !enter | anton__
<ubuntuhelp> anton__: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<anton__> ok
<anton__> так может кто знает?
<skai-falkorr> !q | anton__
<ubuntuhelp> anton__: Читать срочно! http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=49904.msg365931#msg365931 и http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/smart_question/
<anton__> народ беда не могу записать диск в Ubuntu прожиг вроде идёт, но приэтом нифига оно не записывает
<hookah> все что-то решают, какие-то глобальные вопросы, а у меня вот есть чай и тосты со сгущенкой
<skai-falkorr> блин.не успел я антону посоветовать лсюсб применить:)
<artus> xD
<hookah> =))
<jah-man> всем ку
<skai-falkorr> jah-man: пишешь на питоне?яве?
<Alagos> Бгг)))
<Alagos> Своим питоном по яве)
<jah-man> skai-falkorr, паскаль и автоит под виндой хДД
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: тебя этот вопрос тоже касается
<skai-falkorr> мне нужен какой нибудь криворукий быдлокодер.
<jah-man> skai-falkorr, ну тут он я
<skai-falkorr> jah-man: питон или ява?
<jason_black> привет всем!!
<jah-man> skai-falkorr, давай учебник по питону)
<[koshka]> Alagos, привет,Серег
<jah-man> skai-falkorr, и будет через полчаса криворучнейший быдлокодер
<Alagos> [koshka]: привет
<skai-falkorr> jah-man: а на яве уже умеешь?
<jah-man> skai-falkorr, а яву не люблю.
<jah-man> skai-falkorr, и не умею..
<[koshka]> ладно товарищи )
<[koshka]> с вами хорошо..)
<jah-man> skai-falkorr, а зачем тебе?
<artus> [koshka]: не уходи )
<[koshka]> вот один artus скучает по флудеру кошке :D
<artus> ога )
<jason_black> люди добрый вечер!
<[koshka]> лады ) до выходных в общем
<[koshka]> надеюсь сессию сдам удачно :D
<artus> ну удачи )
<jah-man> [koshka], удачи)
<Alagos> [koshka]: Я бы тебя сейчас скомпилировал ;)
<[koshka]> Alagos, вот не надо ) как Киев ? ) не замело?
<jason_black> привет из Еревана
<Alagos> [koshka]: не дождётесь ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> слушайте
<inkvizitor68sl> а бухгалтеров случаем нет?
<inkvizitor68sl> в 1с кто шарит?
<inkvizitor68sl> было глупо это здесь спрашивать)
<jah-man> skai-falkorr, повторюсь, зачем тебе быдлокодер на питоне?
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: не глупо
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: я ж экономист
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, даа?
<inkvizitor68sl> хочешь подзаработать) ?
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: нам 1с бухгалтерию и 1с зарплата  кадры преподавали
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: смотря что надо сделать
<inkvizitor68sl> мне 5 лаб нужно сделать по 1с
<inkvizitor68sl> сам понимаешь, что в 1с я... )
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: версия какая?
<inkvizitor68sl> 8.1
<skai-falkorr> это уже сложнее..но возможно.семестровую делли по 7.7 тогда.а 8 только знакомились.но они не сильно различались
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: мыло мое у тебя есть?
<inkvizitor68sl> аналитический учет, синтетический учет
<inkvizitor68sl> типовые операции
<inkvizitor68sl> генерация проводок
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: вово.как раз экзамен в этом семестре по бухучету сдавать буду по этим видам типовых операций:)
<inkvizitor68sl> есть постановка задачи, есть отчёт по каждой
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: в каком виде отчет?
<inkvizitor68sl> мне нужен файлик базы и такой же отчет) только числа другие должны быть
<inkvizitor68sl> в excel/txt/doc
<inkvizitor68sl> разные есть
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: тебе в виде конечного баланса надо?или что именно за отчет?
<[koshka]> да..мы тоже учили 7.7
<[koshka]> :D
<[koshka]> когда я училась на бухгалтера
<jason_black> люди есть ли из вас знатоки php?
<Nor8> Яндекс видео чем вообще просматривается, кто знает?
<jah-man> Nor8, по-моему он на флэше Оо
<Nor8> jah-man: Не работает
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: просто обычно дают задание.там операции есть.делаешь базу на "рога и копыта".ведешь дело "месяц" (меняя текущую дату).сдаешь баланс.если позиции верны - значит ошибок не было.если ошбся в какой то проводке -
<skai-falkorr> баланс разбежится на бешеные мильены:)
<Nor8> jah-man: ютуб и так далее работает, а яндекс видите ли нет
<jah-man> Nor8, браузер?
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: силверлат?виндус медия?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, для аналитического например - оборотно сальдовая, шахмотная, карточка счета, анализ счета, сводн7ые проводки, отчёт по проводкам, обороты счета
<inkvizitor68sl> копипаст таблицы + скрин
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: ясно:0практически тоже, что я две недели назад на паре делал:)
<Nor8> jah-man: хром, а какой плугин яндексу нужен,  я не в курсе
<inkvizitor68sl> для синтетического примерно тоже самое
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, сможешь сделать... хмм... к утру >_> ?
<jah-man> Nor8, а в файрфоксе пробовал?
<jason_black> кто может помочь в вопросе сети?
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: к утру?вот это сложнее.без 1с и без всего
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, инет нормальный?
<Nor8> jah-man: да, та же история
<jah-man> jason_black, что там с сетью?
<jah-man> Nor8, винды есть?
<artus> !ask | jah-man
<ubuntuhelp> jah-man: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: инет не проплачен.через два часа он превратится в тыкву.могу тебе скинуть лекции по бухучету.узнаешь, что такое шахматная ведомость и прочие и где это искать.и как проводки делать
<artus> jason_black: вернее тебе
<artus> jah-man: промахнулся)
<Nor8> jah-man: нет
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, кидай, vlad@debian.pro
<jah-man> artus, бывает)
<jah-man> Nor8, хм..щас погуглю.
<jason_black> jah-man: хочу подсоединить два компа, на одном ubuntu, на другом WinXP, можешь подсказать как присоединить?
<Nor8> jah-man: провеоь просто сам
<inkvizitor68sl> !тфе
<inkvizitor68sl> !nat
<ubuntuhelp> Примеры настройки iptables можно посмотреть тут: http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770 и тут: http://easylinux.ru/node/117
<inkvizitor68sl> !nat| jason_black
<ubuntuhelp> jason_black: please see above
<jah-man> Nor8, У меня интернет 64кбита...чего ты ждешь от меня?
<Nor8>  jah-man: Мда... в твоем случае много ожидать не стоит
<jah-man> Nor8,  и я о том же.
<inkvizitor68sl> а ещё 1с под виртуалкой не работает
<inkvizitor68sl> забавно
<jah-man> Nor8, работает
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: этерсофт бы:)винцовый.
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: отправил лекции
<inkvizitor68sl> ок
<jason_black> ubuntuhelp: я здесь впервые, подскажи пожалуйста где просмотреть
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: тебе завтра здавать уже чтоли?
<Bezoomie> artus: извени, ты сейчас сильно занят?
<artus> Bezoomie: вроде нет
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, ыгы
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: а задание дали когда?
<inkvizitor68sl> около года назад
<Bezoomie> artus:  Смотри у меня значок о подключении к сети слетел с панели в нижний левый угол как вернуть его в панель обратно , могу скрин прислать
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: дык чтож ты провисел то так?:)
<inkvizitor68sl> талантливый я, <сутыщкув>
<inkvizitor68sl> censored
<[koshka]> :D
<[koshka]> ахахах
<inkvizitor68sl> зачет на самом деле поставили давно уже
<inkvizitor68sl> но передумали
<artus> Bezoomie:  показывай
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: то, что я тут экономист - чуть ли не каждый день с лекций пишу жалуюсь на экономику:)
<inkvizitor68sl> сказали сдавать
<Nor8> Bezoomie: Руками перетащить
<Bezoomie> Nor8:  не тащится
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: в лекциях ведомсти,примеры журнало ордеров и прочего есть
<Nor8> Bezoomie: А если подумать?
<inkvizitor68sl> ок
<Nor8> Bezoomie:  И ли ник точная характеристика?
<Bezoomie> http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/4900/86687756.png вот посмотрите , я даже не понял как он туда попал , был на верху где раскладка клавы
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, мб тебе за инет заплатить? )
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: я не знаю ни номера договора, ни подробностей.инет то соседский.да ты справишься
<artus> Bezoomie: прибей nm-applet и запусти снова
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: тем более, тчо врядли в москве в мультикассах нашего городского провайдера оплатить можно
<inkvizitor68sl> хм... а ЯД ?
<inkvizitor68sl> и иже с ним
<inkvizitor68sl> к тому
<inkvizitor68sl> чего за пров?
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: сибирские сети вроде
<Bezoomie> artus:  как запустить теперь?
<artus> ну nm-applet &
<inkvizitor68sl> можно
<Bezoomie> artus: Процесс nm-applet уже запущен.
<Bezoomie> ** (nm-applet:4382): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager
<Bezoomie> а аплета нету
<artus> Bezoomie: sudo killall nm-applet
<Bezoomie> ** Message: applet now removed from the notification area
<artus> запускай
<Bezoomie> пишет что запущен
<Anton2d> А zeitgeist идет в составе 10.10 ? Что то не припомню что его ставил. Можно ли от него смело очистить систему без последствий что нибуть сломать?
<Bezoomie> его нет ни где
<Anton2d> я собсвенно не сильно понимаю зачем мне оно нужно и почему он уменя стоит
<artus> значит сплющился окончательно, я после такого же глюка nm с корнем выпилил
<artus> Anton2d: а оно тебе мешает?
<Bezoomie> artus:  а он мне нужен ? когда комп через роутер работает , точнее сеть интернет
<artus> Bezoomie: настрой статично интернет и не парся )
<Anton2d> ну да, весит демон и есть память и ресурсы. пытаюсь понять от куда он у меня взялся, с каким софтом
<artus> темболее если через роутер
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr, ну так? )
<Bezoomie> artus:  я комп включаю и уже инет работает , просто этот значек показывал мои ип адреса
<Bezoomie> artus:  короче он мне не нужен ) Так?
<artus> Bezoomie: он и так будет включатся
<artus> Bezoomie: он вообще ненужен
<Bezoomie> я сейчас перегружусь и скажу результат )
<artus> Anton2d: Zeitgeist – это служба, которая ведёт журнал пользовательской активности (открытые файлы, посещённые сайты, общение с другими людьми и так далее) и делает
<artus>  соответствующую информацию доступной другим приложениям.
<Anton2d> это то я прочитал в кратце понял, вопрос от куда он и почему не удаляется
<artus> Anton2d: sudo apt-get purge zeitgeist
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: так без соседа я не узнаю номер договора.так что придется тебе самому пока стараться.потому, что даже бухов в сети ночью знакомых нет.там не сложно будетв 1с тебе подсказки будут в названии счетов и в том,
<skai-falkorr> активные,пассивные или ап они:)
<Anton2d> тьфу... сорри торможу, не удалялся потому что просто синаптик был открыт в фоне, щаз выкосим
<inkvizitor68sl> да номера счетов есть кстати\
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, пойду шаманить
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: минутку
<inkvizitor68sl> ?
<hookah> блин ну когда уже можно будет поставить линух на смартфон нокиа
<inkvizitor68sl> блин... ещё конфиг бухгалтерии не ставится
<artus> hookah: давно можно
<hookah> artus: на н86 врядли
<Anton2d> zeitgeist-daemon и -datahub остались все равно в прцессах, хотя все вроде запуржил. Это разве нормально ?
<artus> дык
<artus> sudo /etc/init.d/zeitgeist-daemon stop
<artus> и киляй их
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: не.человек занят курсовой.хотел тебе помощника дать, кто бы тебе проводки бы помог составить
<Anton2d> аа ну да, надо было сначло их пристрелить а потом пуржить?
<artus> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> кхех
<Bezoomie> сейчас он на месте)
<inkvizitor68sl> как бы мне 1ску то вообще поставить ><
<inkvizitor68sl> сволочь эдакая
<inkvizitor68sl> конфиг не цепляет
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: там вроде хасп эмулятор нужен.пути проверь к конфигу
<inkvizitor68sl> да не, сама 1с стартует
<inkvizitor68sl> конфиг бухгалтерии не цепляет
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя вот управления персоналом - прекрансо цепляет
<Anton2d> мда не демон ни датахаб не стопятся, страшно ругаются в консоль, пойду перегружусь наверное
<skai-falkorr> inkvizitor68sl: онфиг не битый?пути в норме?
<inkvizitor68sl> всё ок
<inkvizitor68sl> ставилось же
<inkvizitor68sl> на другой машине
<Lorgus> inkvizitor68sl, у меня где то вайт от питера валялся для запуска 1С .. если нада попробую поискать
<Lorgus> от этерософта
<inkvizitor68sl> да я в общем то негордый - в виртуалку ставлю
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: а через кроссовер например не встанет?
<inkvizitor68sl> да работает сама 1ск
<inkvizitor68sl> в другом проблема
<inkvizitor68sl> конфигурация не цепляется
<hookah> мм
<Lorgus> вопрос... флэшка на 16 гиг она с защитой..... chmod не помогает... как форматнуть ???
<numberto> получаю вот такую вот ошибку когда пытаюсь подключиться к icq : Your IP address has been connecting and disconnecting too frequently. Wait a minute and try again. If you continue to try, you will need to wait even longer.
<numberto> что может быт причиной (пользуюсь мобилой как модемом)
<Lorgus> вот что пишет http://itpaste.ru/272760
<san4o> Lorgus gparted-ом пробовал ?
<Lorgus> не
<Lorgus> чет про него забыл
<Lorgus> не... он тоже не может
<san4o> numberto: проблема скорей всего в том что ты не вчитался в вывод который тебе прога написала и продолжаеш клацать - подключится ...
<artus> так... интересно.. когда оффоффофф будет
<numberto> san4o: не, я пробовал один раз и с первого же разу получил это сообщение
<san4o> Lorgus: значит флешку примонтировало с правами только на чтение. можеш отмонтировать и вручную с нужными правами примонтировать
<artus> кто то nut'ом мониторит упс?
<bggooo> я мониторил) через коньки было круто
<san4o> numberto: как вариант аську через какой нить прокси пустить.
<numberto> san4o: он у меня через ethernet работает нормально  - вот через телефон ...
<artus> bggooo: да нут ругаетцо гад (( не хочит мониторить
<Lorgus> нашел прогу на винду... щас у жен на компе попробую
<bggooo> я бы рад помочь, да уже все забыл, но 100% на 9.10 работало с Ipon-ном
<artus> не.. у мне паверком
<bggooo> у меня получалось настроить мониторинг напряжения, частоты сети и статуса включен или выключен и все даже на рутьюбе видео где то было если найду сейчас скину )
<san4o> numberto, вчитайся в ошибку .... с твоего адреса слишком часто идет подключение и отключение. я так думаю мобильные операторы врятли будут выдавать внешний айпи каждме подключившимуся к инету пользователю.  а  норм провайдери выдают хотя бы динамич
<bggooo> artus: http://rutube.ru/tracks/2385995.html?v=a6277bc8a9f679570f652ea13d4ab27b вот такая была красота, когда-то когда меня вставляли коньки потом я на них забил и на UPS тоже)
<bggooo> лучше смотреть на полный экран
<artus> bggooo: я читер) у меня 2 моника )
<bggooo> блин IRC в пиджине жутко не удобный, лучше поставить Xchat  :)
<artus> лутше поставить вичат )
<san4o> или квирк
<bggooo> да я как-то к xchat-у пристрастился еще когда на виндах сидел, давно это было))
<bggooo> а вичат или квирк можно затолкать в область уведомлений, ну точнее чтобы он встраивался полностью?
<san4o> как это полностью ?
<dfrank> Привет. Я пытаюсь сделать пункт в флюксбоксовом меню "Выключить". Команда будет "sudo shutdown -h now". Но это не работает, вероятно, потому, что ему нужен пароль. Как мне сделать, чтобы пароль не спрашивался?
<bggooo> san4o: просто вставить иконку для пуска легко, а полностью значит чтобы уведомления выскакивали, когда тебе пишут или еще что-нибудь подобное
<bggooo> как пиджин, емпати и еволюшен
<bggooo> встраиваются
<artus> dfrank: man sudoers
<dfrank> artus: thanks
<san4o> у гуишных восновном всех приват сообщ показывают окошком
<bggooo> может я криво объясняю) когда допустим в пиджине пишут а при этом закрыт, конверт, который находится в области уведомлений так называемый indicators подсвечивается, просто вставить в этот конверт можно все что угодно, у меня там стоит скайп, тандерберд, и еÑ
<bggooo> там нужны какие то замуты с dbus
<san4o> bggooo: квирк и хчат в это меню по умолчанию не попадают, при свертывании они отделиным значком показываются на панели. и менют вид при сообщениях пользователю, если я правильно понял вопрос
<bggooo> да все верно, они попадают в область уведомлений, а не в аплет уведомлений)
<bggooo> вот было бы крута если они влазили туда именно в аплет уведомлений и через dbus уведомляли этот аплет он входящих))
<san4o> никогда как то в голову подобное не приходило )
<bggooo> в принципе затолкать их можно в /usr/share/indicators но всеравно уведомления не проходят)
<bggooo> а у меня на нетбуке итак эта область просто гиганская становится батареи блютусы дропбоксы)) панель растягивается больше чем за пол экрана))
<bggooo> очень не удобно))
<san4o> мне места хватает, можно ж загнать блютусы и батареи в какое нить боковое меню, как коньками делают или аплетами ...
<RagnareG> всем ку
<bggooo> привет
<bggooo> тадам
<Nastya> привет всем о_О
<bggooo> Здарова)
<hookah[away]> привет и тебе О_О
<bggooo> И пропала)
<Nastya> Сейчас включаю ноутбук, а он раз и подключается к вайфаю. Я удивилась -- смотрю сетку какоую то домашню нашел и подключился
<Nastya> мне интересно стало -- я посмотрела tcpdump -- есть еще один компьютер в сети.
<Nastya> ввела nmap -A destip
<Nastya> а на нем убунта стоит. и  ssh открыт.
<bggooo> хе))
<bggooo> ну дальше что??:)
<bggooo> и пароль на комп небольс admin
<Nastya> а сейчас смотрю в то что в  tcpdump  сыпется -- а там он меня  nmapом сканит
<Nastya> о_О
<san4o> нашли друг друга )
<bggooo> ех, так все клева наичаналось
<Nastya> так вот -- где  xhydra скачать? а то не нагугливается
<ozstr1ker> скажите пожалуйста
<Nastya> нашла http://thc.org/thc-hydra/
<Nastya>  только он не открывается -- у когонить он работает?
<ozstr1ker> вчера хотел утановить vm и обнаружил что у меня самодобавились какие то пользователи в списке помимо меня и рута имя им 99999 что это может быть? они не удаляются и при новом открытие списка я вижу их вновь
<Nastya> не волнуйся -- они установились вместе с обновлениями
<ozstr1ker> какой файл надо поправить чтоб их уничтожить?
<hookah[away]> Nastya: не открываеца сайт
<ozstr1ker> Nastya привет и у тебя такие гости?
<ozstr1ker> раньше такого не было
<Nastya> конечно -- они у всех есть
<ozstr1ker> эм или я не обращал внимания
<ozstr1ker> а что они хотят своим присутствием?
<shattere1> 99999 -- это имя?
<ozstr1ker> уху
<ozstr1ker> могу скрин сделать?!
<artus> ozstr1ker: cat /etc/passwd
<ozstr1ker> artus вижу но ничего не понимаю
<artus> там их видеш?
<ozstr1ker> уху
<artus> покажи строчку
<ozstr1ker> avahi:*:14545:0:99999:7:::
<ozstr1ker> и таких много к разным приложениям
<shattere1> а, э
<shattere1> так это не имя
<shattere1> имя avahi
<ozstr1ker> ху их авахи?
<shattere1> multicast dns
<shattere1> служебный юзер для демона
<ozstr1ker> наверное я тебя понимаю
<ozstr1ker> получается что эти гости мои помошники?
<shattere1> это значит, что удалять его не надо
<ozstr1ker> окей спасибо за консультацию потому что я нагуглить так и не смог описание их присутствия а теперь мои догадки подтвердились правда я немного обеспокоен что эти все товарищи со своими службами могут еще кому то помочь управлять моей ос кроме меня)
<shattere1> волков бояться -- в лес не ходить
<Nastya> хм..
<Nastya> нужен словарик паролей
<Nastya> поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого есть
<ozstr1ker> хых а что стандартный словарь маленький?
<Nastya> а где там стандартный словарик? в исхдниках его нет
<Nastya> или я не нашла
<ozstr1ker> /usr/share/stardict/dic
<ozstr1ker> похоже этот
<ozstr1ker> правда он маленький вам нужен любой большой словарь в .txt
<Nastya> не совсем мне нужен специаьный словарь
<ampiryan> у меня такой wc -l /etc/dictionaries-common/words
<ampiryan> 98569 слов
<Nastya> а там есть  q12345 ?
<ampiryan> нэд
<shattere1> чего уж проще -- нагуглить q12345
<ozstr1ker> /usr/share/dict/words
<ozstr1ker> вот правильная ссылка на наш словарь
<ampiryan> самое эффективное имхо надо гуглить по взлому wpa2 по паролям
<san4o> Nastya   /wordlist неду папки в исходниках ?
<Nastya> /var/lib/dictionaries-common/wordlist/wamerican
<ampiryan> сделай wc -l на него plz
<artus> а заканчивайте ка офтопить хакиры
<Nastya> там пусто
<Nastya> как скажете
<Nastya> что то типа такого надо: http://zip-password-cracker.com/dictionaries.html
<seniseni> привет, помогите, раздача интернета (iptables, forwarding, eth0->wlan0) работает только когда network-manager демон выключен, и eth0 (ppp0) настроен и подключен через pppoeconf
<ampiryan> Nastya: тебе мало 3млн слов?
<Nastya> нужны не просто слова -- нужен словать популярных паролей
<shattere1> который получается путем тупого перебора
<shattere1> фактически на костях простых юзеров построен :)
<ampiryan> =)
<Nastya> вот что то похожее: http://advlamer.narod.ru/
<ampiryan> ну и заряжай в гидру 3млн слов словарь
<ampiryan> 2. Жди
<ampiryan> 3 ????
<ampiryan> 4. зкщаше
<ampiryan> 4. PROFIT
<shattere1> 3. УК
<shattere1> неправомерный доступ к, статья такая-то
<artus> @voice Nastya
<ampiryan> а если свое ломать? =)
<artus> @voice ampiryan
<shattere1> то не болтай об этом в irc
<Nastya> *silence*
<shattere1> как говорили раньше, " Будь на чеку, в такие дни подслушивают стены, недалеко от болтовни и сплетни до измены. не болтай!" :)
<Nastya> а вот вопрос -- можно сменить ник рута?
<Nastya> ну там чтоб главпользователь был не  root а  vasya, а рута и вовсе небыло?
<shattere1> можно. один раз
<shattere1> это вам не винда, где все  на SID завязано
<ampiryan> а почему один раз?
<shattere1> быстро захочешь поменять обратно
<hookah[away]> что за кулхацкерство тут развели
<Nastya> знаете, это не кулхацкерство, а очень даже простые вещи.
<Nastya> даже я понимаю как это работает
<shattere1> перебор паролей или root?
<hookah[away]> именно эта фигня и называется кулхацкерство
<Nastya> спасибо, кэп
<Nastya> но с другой стороны если только  ssh открыт, то чего еще делать то?
<shattere1> можно еще обсудить действенные методы нанесения пользы своей бывшей работе, если на то пошло
<shattere1> Nastya: не ходить туда
<ampiryan> есть кого опыт программирования gtk+?
<shattere1> повесить на свободный порт netcat с текстом, приглашающим дружить
<bggooo> блин
<artus> O_o
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> lf
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<inkvizitor68sl> сменить ник рута можно только 1 раз
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@inky-desktop:~$ su megaroot
<inkvizitor68sl> Пароль:
<inkvizitor68sl> su: Сбой при проверке подлинности
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@inky-desktop:~$ su root
<inkvizitor68sl> Неизвестный id: root
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@inky-desktop:~$ su
<inkvizitor68sl> Пароль:
<inkvizitor68sl> su: Сбой при проверке подлинности
<san4o> и что теперь ?
<inkvizitor68sl> и всё
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@inky-desktop:~$ sudo su
<inkvizitor68sl> sudo: unknown user: root
<san4o> бедеш мегарут
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@inky-desktop:~$ sudo nano /etc/passwd
<inkvizitor68sl> sudo: unknown user: root
<inkvizitor68sl> не буду:
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@inky-desktop:~$ su megaroot
<inkvizitor68sl> Пароль:
<inkvizitor68sl> su: Сбой при проверке подлинности
<san4o> веселуха
<san4o> ппц. с рутом защита от дурака не действует (
<elfaimer> а с ливсиди грузанутся?
<san4o> elfaimer:  и ...?
<inkvizitor68sl> да знаю я как починить, не парьтесь)
<inkvizitor68sl> просто сам факт
 * shattere1 подарил инквизитору стеклянный член
<shattere1> только не сломай
<artus> прям как chown -x или как то так , сделать можно только в одну сторону )
<shattere1> rm /
<inkvizitor68sl> rm -rf /* тогда уж
<artus> от рута тогда уж)
<san4o> мегарута =)
<inkvizitor68sl> гг
 * artus постирал бороду, теперь она мягкая и шелковистая :)
<san4o> inkvizitor68sl: дак а как ты говоришь можно исправить ?
<inkvizitor68sl> файлы обратно поправить, которые я попортил
<san4o> с лайв сд ?
<_Arsen_> Кто-нить знает программу для Linux (Ubuntu), которая понимает плагины Photoshop?? Может даже виндовая, в Wine чтобы стабильно работала... Не фотошоп, конечно же
<san4o> дык неужто подобные файлы ничем не шифруются если открываеш не от рута
<_Arsen_> PSPI - не катит - пробовал
<inkvizitor68sl> san4o, нет
<san4o> _Arsen_ слышал gimp вроде даже некоторые фотошоповые плагины поддерживает
<_Arsen_> san4o: Да, он поддерживает с надстройкой PSPI, но, далеко не все ... и на 2.6 гимп PSPI не пашет - пробовал.. только на древних гимпах он пашет
<_Arsen_> плагины для фотошопа имеют расширение *.8bf
<san4o> _Arsen_ на крайний случай можно аналог найти. мне лично очень нехваало в гимпе фотошоповой работы со слоем(где наложение теней, градиента и проч) нашел плагин в котором все реализовано
<_Arsen_> san4o: нашел родной гимповский плагин?
<san4o> для етих целей да, родной
<_Arsen_> san4o: хочу вот это прикрутить: http://www.pixiq.com/article/introducing-the-new-topaz-infocus-photoshop-plug-in   очень крутая разработка
<_Arsen_> unsharp mask конечно же не стоит рядом. технология другая
<san4o> хм, интересно не спорю
#ubuntu-ru 2011-12-05
<Herissen[web]> привет всем
<Herissen[web]> есть кто?
<Herissen[web]> подскажите что за нафик такой
<Herissen[web]> обновил до версии 11.10 и у меня щас просто тупо на экране логотип убунты висит и дальше не грузиться
<Herissen[web]> ау, кто нибуть
<Herissen[web]> а в ответ тишина
<Herissen[web]> народ
<Herissen[web]> меня кто слышит
<sharikoff> artus: ping
<Luric89> Привет , подаскажите как в кроне запустить bash скрипт , есть скрипт http://paste.pro/5137028 , но не хочет в кроне выполняться , выдает ошибку 127 , куда рыть ?
<Tonius> всем привет!
<Tonius> подскажите как правильнообновить драйвера на етевую? )
<Tonius> *сетевую
<Tonius>  product: 82574L Gigabit Network Connection
<Tonius> что теперь?..
<Luric89> почему то крон задание не обрабатывает , с чем связвно , ошибка 127
<dimon_s> ребята, мне нужно сделать установку из локального файла. Подскажите мне правильный синтаксис команды
<dimon_s> sudo apt-get install /home/slon/Загрузки/ gambler_release_java.jar
<Ilshat> dimon_s: java -jar /home/slon/Загрузки/ gambler_release_java.jar
<dimon_s> Ilshat,  благодарю)
<dimon_s> какую из этих java мне поставить? java6-runtime, java6-runtime-headless, java6-sdk
<Romashka_Sky>  /msg nickserv identify me please
<Romashka_Sky> Oo
<Luric89> разобрался с кроном с 127 ошибкой , теперь ошибка 2 вылазиет , вот скрипт , может что то не так делаю http://paste.pro/5137035
<User198[web]> Такая проблема: три компа у каждого из которых только по одному ethernet порту, соединил нестандартно - без хаба, витой парой.
<User198[web]> Когда на одном загружаю Ubuntu, при попытке отправить более-менее большой файл с него на другой комп, на нём пропадает сеть. В windows всё работает без глюков. В чём может быть проблема?
<User198[web]> Товарищи, поактивней, пожалуйста.
<User198[web]> Всё-таки, в чём причина обрыва сети на убунту?
<oxothuk> три компа законектить витой парой, при наличии только одного езернет порта на каждом...  мда, мсье знает толк в извращениях
<chapt> а купить за 200р пятипортовый простейший свитч не судьба?
<Romashka_Sky> User198[web], à åñëè òîëüêî äâà êîìïà, ñåòü íå ïàäàåò?
<ubuntuhelp> Romashka_Sky! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<User198[web]> <oxothuk> не без этого, но оставим лесть, хотелось бы услышать ответ на вопрос.
<User198[web]> <chapt> значит, не судьба. Я хочу решить проблему так как я её описал
<User198[web]> <Romashka_Sky>  крякозябрики в ответе, ничего не понял
<Romashka_Sky> User198[web], а если только два компа, сеть не падает?
<User198[web]> <Romashka_Sky> нет
<Romashka_Sky> ну а со свитчем не пробовали?
<User198[web]> ну, свичем , любой дурак сеть поднимет,(извините)
<Romashka_Sky> хотя должно раобтать)
<Romashka_Sky> User198[web], а какая же схема соединения?
<User198[web]> Всё просто: передающие линии двух компов соединены со слушающей линией центрального, и передающая линия центрального со слушающими линиями других
<User198[web]> крайние естественно не видят друг друга
<Romashka_Sky> а вот как
<User198[web]> но общаются через центральный
<User198[web]> Извиняюсь за оффтоп, но тут мне один слабоумный предлагал если я решу проблему соединения трёх компов без хаба обратиться за дарвиновской премией.  Никто не знает какой у неё размер?
<oxothuk> Rfvhfls
<Romashka_Sky> "без хаба" - это значит используя только провода и софт?
<oxothuk> камрады, утра всем
<dimon_s> привет
<Romashka_Sky> првиет
<User198[web]> <Romashka_Sky> ну почти, пара диодов пригодилась.
<oxothuk> как c ip камеры можно писать видео средствами linux?
<dimon_s> подскажите, плагины и шрифты  нужны в яве? Не хочется зазря ресурсы занимать...  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<sharikoff> oxothuk: мдс
<sharikoff> vlc*
<oxothuk> спс
<chapt> User198[web]: дарвинская премия рводе как премия идиотов, самые идиотские смерти
<User198[web]> <chapt> ну, я просто уверовал в компетеность того слабоумного в отношении дарвиновской премии. Думаю он знает толк в этом и доверяю ему
<User198[web]> Кстати, хочу позлорадствовать и огласить его ник.
<User198[web]> skai-falkorr  ака  enriko_fermi   ака  skai|offline
<sharikoff> User198[web]: какие то проблемы?
<sharikoff> обидели?
<sharikoff> пиши на форум
<chapt> забанили? кикнули? слили? выдали войс? расслабься, ты просто на канале #ubuntu-ru
<yacoov> ))
<User198[web]> <sharikoff> Спасибо за сочуствие, но хотелось бы большей оперативности от модераторов в отношении тех , кто допускает оскорбления в адрес других
<sharikoff> User198[web]: я ж говорю -на форум
<sharikoff> там обсудят примут решение
<User198[web]> Да что уж теперь , столько воды утекло.
<User198[web]> Со вчерашнего дня
<sharikoff> ну так ап чем тада вопрос
<User198[web]> Я же говорю, просто позлорадствовал
<jlewka> всем привет
<Romashka_Sky> привет
<dimon_s> почему убунту такая прожорливая?
<SergeyIT> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Fail!
<SergeyIT> dimon_s, это линукс для неслабых компов
<adminn> у меня что-то съедает весь интернет-канал в фоновом режиме
<adminn> как узнать что это может быть?
<SergeyIT> вирус
<adminn> как остановить этот беспредел?
<|rapidsp|> совесть
<adminn> и откуда на убунте вирусы?
<jlewka> подскажите, помогите с bashom...
<SergeyIT> adminn, и много качает?
<adminn> SergeyIT 23 кбайт/сек
<|rapidsp|> торррент
<adminn> по идее у меня интернет быстрее, но всё грузится оооочень медленно
<adminn> я торрент отключил
<chapt> lsof -i tcp -P | grep -v LISTEN
<dimon_s> разорвать соединение, вот канал и освободиться
<chapt> чтобы глянуть что именно лезет и по какому порту
<|rapidsp|> adminn: trafshow поставь, посмотри
<jlewka> a="�$" ; echo "$a" | grep -P "[\w\D]+"
<jlewka> �$
<jlewka> echo "�$" | grep -P  "[\w\d]+"
<jlewka> почему они дают разные результаты?
<jlewka> авсе понял )))))
<chapt> adminn или поставь sudo apt-get install firestarter
<chapt> графический интерфейс - там все видно что куда ломится
<Ilshat> бЯда этот фаерстартер
<chapt> в чем беда то?
<Ilshat> мне он не нравится )) после него изучил iptables. все по залочило. сидишь каждое разрешение вставляешь
<chapt> ну все равно для новичка, чтобы глянуть и понять куда что лезет, на мой взгляд самое оно
<chapt> упс, adminn кажется фаерстартер все же поставил ))
<Ilshat> chapt: ну для этого наверно лучше ставить iftop. не особо сложно
<oxothuk> ip кмера расположена по адресу 192.168.241.65. Как с нее забирать поток с помощью VLC с использованием  h.264 ?
<|rapidsp|> все равно что бульдозером пылинки соскребать
<jlewka> а есть русский канал по bash  ?
<Ilshat> bash.org.ru :D
<Ilshat> ай, канал. я думал сайт )
<jlewka> Ilshat, я там конечно, бывает, что то новое узнаю, хочется irc  )
<Ilshat> jlewka: да все в гугле имеется
<jlewka> а то чего с экронированием зарылся
<jlewka> Ilshat, некоторые вещи трудно в гугле найти
<Ilshat> jlewka: в данный момент че не можешь сделать?
<jlewka> вообщем
<jlewka> в скрипте, при выполненни команды иногда возращается крякозябры, которые я пытаюсь отсеить через регулярки
<jlewka> но почему, при передачи этих крякозябрей в переменную, а потом и в grep чего то там портиться,  и греп выдает все равно положительный результат...
<jlewka> хм.. хотя сек)
<Ilshat> jlewka: может это тупо кодировка сошла. нужно выбрать нужную кодировку. потом убирать
<jlewka> Ilshat, нет, это не кодировка
<adminn> там какое-то непонятное подключение к какому-то БайкалВестКомовскому айпи
<jlewka> Ilshat, я просто беру значение из ldap и расшифровываю и через base64, но так как иногда, попадаются не зашифрованные строки, то на выходе выходит каша, которыу мне надо выкинуть
<Ilshat> jlewka: ну хз. ) много таких символов?
<adminn> не пойму как в firestarter активное соединение закрыть?
<jlewka> пока ток одна такая строка была)))))
<Dmitrix> всем привет! есть среди присутствующих учителя информатики или люди которые её сейчас учат?
<jlewka> но она напрочь потом убивает iconv )
<SergeyIT> Dmitrix, смотря что понимать под информатикой
<Dmitrix> Я задачку решаю по информатике, вроде 10 класс =) не могу найти в сети, как работать с массивами
<Dmitrix> в блок схеме*
<SergeyIT> Dmitrix, ого, а я только 2 класс прохожу
<Dmitrix> ну просто я не знаю, вообще в этих блок схемах можно массивы использовать или нет
<Dmitrix> надо дитю задачку решить, а я хз на информатику вообще не ходил
<SergeyIT> 10 класс уже не дите и само должно разобраться
<Dmitrix>  SergeyIT: эххх, надо было в школу ходить, а не за компом сидеть =(
<Dmitrix>  SergeyIT: в смысле мне =)
<He3HauKa> всем привет!  имею вопрос: ставил тут вчерась ff8 .... поставил в /usr/local/lib    это правильно?
<jlewka> кто в bash'e шарит?)
<Dmitrix> jlewka: а что надо то?
<SergeyIT> Dmitrix, ссзб )
<jlewka> Dmitrix, в скрипте, при выполненни команды иногда возращается крякозябры, которые я пытаюсь отсеить через регулярки
<jlewka> но почему то, при передачи этих крякозябрей в переменную, а потом и в grep чего то там портиться,  и греп выдает все равно положительный результат...
<jlewka> Dmitrix,  я просто беру значение из ldap и расшифровываю и через base64, но так как иногда, попадаются не зашифрованные строки, то на выходе выходит каша, которыу мне надо выкинуть
<Dmitrix> т.е. ты не можешь придумать как проверить зашифрована строка или нет?
<SergeyIT> Dmitrix, иди массивы учить )
<jlewka> Dmitrix, и это тоже, поэтому я решил проверять, содержиться в расшфированной строке нечитабельные символы...
<jlewka> SergeyIT, нет! кто мне тогда поможет?)
<jlewka> Dmitrix, причем в консоле все работает, а именно в скрипте не оч...
<Dmitrix> а как проверяешь?
<SergeyIT> jlewka, спасение утопающих...
<jlewka> Dmitrix, grep -P  "[\w\d]+"
<Dmitrix> дай бох вспомнить реги, 5 мин
<jlewka> Dmitrix, да сними все норм, они отрабатывают в консоли echo "�$" | grep -P  "[\w\d]+"
<jlewka> но в скрипте уже дают другой результат, именно если я значение передают через выполнение команды...
<Dmitrix> ну тогда надо копать в какой локали скрипт запускается
<Dmitrix> тесты провести
<jlewka> utf-8
<jlewka> должно быть
<Dmitrix> ну ты проверь сначала
<jlewka> ну, результат скрипта перводиться из utf-8 в cp1251
<Dmitrix> т.к. подожди, ты уверен на все 100% что скрипт запускается в консоли и через команду в одной и той же кодировке?
<jlewka> да
<jlewka> иначе бы iconv ругался бы на опцию -t utf-8
<Dmitrix> хз когда у меня что то не получается долго, я просто всё удаляю и пишу заново
<Dmitrix> у меня тоже давно как до была проблема с кодировкой, мучался полдня. Правда это было на php
<Dmitrix> но насколько помню, даже функции определяющие кодировку работают не на все 100%
<jlewka> (((
<jlewka> я ни какие функц не использую...
<jlewka> именно в скрипте)
<Dmitrix> ну а пробывал все переменные в лог записывать?
<jlewka> ага
<jlewka> �$
<jlewka> с этим вроде как проблемы...
<Dmitrix> что это?
<jlewka> при расшифровке HelpDesk  через base64 получается такая хрень
<jlewka> HelpDesk расшифровываю, потому что не знаю как можно отличить зашифровынный base64 текс, от простого текста
<Dmitrix> тут я навряд ли помогу
<jlewka> ((
<dimon_s> запустил Gambler
<jlewka> а дурак, все куда проще было)
<artus> хмм
<SergeyIT> jlewka, ща войс получишь ))
<jlewka> )))))
<chapt> история большого гос долга франции
<SergeyIT> на моем глобусе Франции нет
<Irvingel> Привет всем!
<Irvingel> можно ли как-то настроить синхронизацию через интернет настроек, адресной книги mozilla thunderbird ?
<Irvingel> например через Ubuntu One?
<Irvingel> пока не нашел как это сделать
<yurau_> Irvingel: синхронизацию между чем и чем?
<Irvingel> mozilla thunderbird , оба компа с убунту на борту, на одном 11.10, на другом 11.04
<Irvingel> синхронизация адресной книги и настроек нужна
<yurau_> Irvingel: нужно чтоб системы были одинаковыми
<yurau_> тогда папку с thunderbird синхронизируй и все
<boris_t> посмотри мож в расширениях для thunderbird ченить есть
<Irvingel> для локалки было что-то, но компы не в локальной сети, надо через инет
<yurau_> я правде не пробовал. не хочу свои пароли отдавать третьим лицам
<Irvingel> в ubuntu one что то на эту тему было, но то-ли еще не работает, то ли я не разобрался
<yurau_> папку ~/.thunderbird надо синхронизировать.
<Irvingel> ок, попробую
<Irvingel> спс
<Onkeltem> Как же меня бесит это в Линуксе - добавил себя в группу, а толку ноль - прав как не было, так и нет!
<Onkeltem> Что за кривизна то ваще... Неужели не ясно, что это неправильно?
<|rapidsp|> а перелогиниться?
<Onkeltem> |rapidsp|: у меня 100500 прилад запущено, всё разложено по полкам, один Eclipse чего только стоит! Мне надо потратить минут 20 чтобы выйти и зайти и всё восстановить
<Onkeltem> |rapidsp|: а также закрыть Pidgin, где у меня важные беседы с людьми разными
<Onkeltem> |rapidsp|: запущена debug сессия в Eclipse, запущена винда в VBox, в которой фотошоп с несколькими файлами, измерялка времени и еще всякого навалом )
<Onkeltem> У меня аптайм сессии по 30 дней
<Onkeltem> а эта дурь с конца 90-х тянется
<|rapidsp|> но членство в группе имеет силу только после авторизации
<|rapidsp|> зайди в терминал и там все права будут
<Onkeltem> |rapidsp|: дак я перезапускал его, вот что странно
<Onkeltem> |rapidsp|: или ты имеешь ввиду в tty1?
<|rapidsp|> ну хотя бы su
<|rapidsp|> su <user>
<|rapidsp|> id
<|rapidsp|> смотрим группы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> получать права на лету. это нужная фишка
<Onkeltem> |rapidsp|: на сам деле я уже решил проблему - недавно перешел на использование ACL, эта штука сразу работает, так как меняет пермишены на уровне файлов, а не групп
<Onkeltem> |rapidsp|: так что сейчас просто подключил эту систему к той директории, где были проблемы
<|rapidsp|> так к чему тогда все это?
<FredyBackSlash> Всем доброго дня.
<FredyBackSlash> Подскажите пожалуйста, что может быть  компьютер по IP пингуется nslookup с другого компа ресолвит домен который на этом компе в bind поднят. а пинг по имени не проходит совсем даже IP не находит
<FredyBackSlash> iptables пустой
<Ilshat> FredyBackSlash: запутанно так написал. непонятно какой комп что делал
<boris_t> ДНС сервера кание прописанны на компе с которого пинги пускаются, и какие на компе с которого nslookup делается
<FredyBackSlash> на єтом компе чтоя сижу сейчас, стоит BIND + APACHE и тд и подняті несколько сайтов
<FredyBackSlash> На другом компе прописан DNS ip єтого компа на котором BIND
<Ilshat> а по домену пингуешь уже с другого места?
<FredyBackSlash> да
<FredyBackSlash> с этого самого все работает
<Ilshat> а nslookup значит с другого места правильно работает?
<boris_t> укажи на компе с которого пинги пускаеш ДНС  "ip єтого компа на котором BIND"
<FredyBackSlash> boris_t: указано
<Ilshat> а да, кстати. в resolv.conf может ты днс по имени написал?
<FredyBackSlash> http://pastebin.com/65ELc2LM
<FredyBackSlash> Ilshat: resolv.conf на этом только компе на втором винда
<FredyBackSlash> Ilshat: там только nameserver свой IP И IP NS-ов провайдера
<Ilshat> ну с настройкой винды я особо не помогу. днс с нета доступен?
<FredyBackSlash> Ilshat: на винде по идее настраивать ничего не надо, что-то на этом компе
<FredyBackSlash> Нет с Интернета недоступен только в локалке
<Ilshat> может у винды фаер где т лочит?
<FredyBackSlash> Ilshat: отключен
<boris_t> или кеш ДНС почистить стоит
<User334[web]> проблема с зацеплением инета с телефона через Bluetoth ч\з blueman
<FredyBackSlash> и по IP проходит
<FredyBackSlash> чистил
<boris_t> а попробуй в списке ДНС серверов указать только твой локальный ДНС, а провайдерские не указывать
<FredyBackSlash> boris_t: так єто на моей машине на виндовой и так только мой один стоит
<Irvingel> Посоветуйте переключалку раскладки
<SergeyIT> Irvingel, а чем стандартная не подходит?
<Irvingel> всмысле автоматическую
<Irvingel> типо пунтосвитчера
<SergeyIT> баловство это
<Irvingel> в общем то согласен, но не приятно когда наберешь текст не в той раскладке...
<SergeyIT> Irvingel, научись в слепую... пользы больше
<Irvingel> ))
<yuberion> Приветствие
<freeman_u> есть любители minecraft?
<Irvingel> SergeyIT: пользы то больше, но автопереключалка пригодится
<freeman_u> )
<Irvingel> даже несколько символов не в той раскладке начинают раздражать
<Irvingel> есть
<chapt> xneur
<freeman_u> Irvingel, http://mine.semki-tut.org сварганил свой серв, если есть желание подключайся, народу пока немного
<Irvingel> может быть) сейчас времени на него нет
<baronos> semki - это про гопников что ли?
<freeman_u> baronos, просто имя было свободное)
<freeman_u> купленное уже
<freeman_u> до ума доведу сделаю нормальное))
<Irvingel> кто может помочь с гимпом разобраться?;)
<freeman_u> Irvingel, а че с ним?
<Ilshat> Irvingel: у гимпа довольно обширная документация
<Irvingel> не умею пользоваться) есть желающие отвечать на глупые вопросы)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Irvingel: есть желание найти в сети видеоролики про гимп?
<Irvingel> хм... Как вариант)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на ютубе есть канал гима
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гимпа
<Irvingel> спс
<Ilshat> Irvingel: сперва загляни на канал изучения английского ))
<Irvingel> ?))
<Ilshat> ну я так полагаю. видеоуроки на английском )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что делать с грубом? 2 винта. меняются местами sda sdb. c линем нормально, разделы прописаны по uuid. а вот с другой ос проблемы, она в конце списка и нужно что бы по умолчанию ее грузить. а запись в грубе меняется
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет на русском
<Irvingel> нашел на русском)
<chapt> один черт на русском будут только уроки по базовым функциям )
<chapt> чтонить поглубже все равно английский будет нужен
<Ilshat> конец рабочего дня.
<Irvingel> значит придется разбираться, если время будет)
<FredyBackSlash> так и не заработал у меня пинг
<FredyBackSlash> есть 1-я машина ip 192.168.0.60 на ней установлен BIND+APACHE, iptables пустые, в /etc/resolv.conf одна строка nameserver 192.168.0.60, на нем домен ресолвится и пингуется нормально.
<FredyBackSlash> на других машинах в локалке NS стоит 192.168.0.60 nslookup -  находит домен нормально, а ping не пингует
<Irvingel> JohnDoe_71Rus: спасибо за хорошую идею) в первом же ролике увидел то что мне надо было)
<FredyBackSlash> вместе с тем ping 192.168.0.60 и http://192.168.0.60/ на всех машинах работают нормально
<FredyBackSlash> почему не работает ping site и http://site/ не понятно
<[Raiden]> от тебя до сайта нет железок с фаерволами?
<[Raiden]> может кто-то режит icmp протокол
<[Raiden]> или он не только не пингуется, но и не работает?
<FredyBackSlash> [Raiden]: нет, ping по IP ведь идет нормально а pling по имени не хочет
<FredyBackSlash> при этом nslookup тоже определяет IP
<[Raiden]> значит днс кривой
<chapt> а tracroute что выдает?
<[Raiden]> а dig ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> клиент настроен получать данные от bind?
<chapt> *traceroute
<[Raiden]> dig этотхост набери, может покажет чего
<FredyBackSlash> chapt: на других компах винда tracert как и ping ничего не показывает "Не удалось разрешить системное имя узла"
<[Raiden]> Терранову смотрит кто-нить? Имхо людям пора завязывать с выбросами и двигателями сгорания
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/12/05/fog/
<[Raiden]> простите за офтоп
<FredyBackSlash> dig и nslookup работают нормально
<FredyBackSlash> только-что заметил на другой машине с линуксом пинг работает, проблемма только на машинах с виндой
<chapt> [Raiden]: ты вообще в курсе сколько двигатели внутреннего сгорания составляют процентов от выброса углекислых газов в атмосферу
<[Raiden]> FredyBackSlash: а фаервол в винде работает?
<[Raiden]> выключи для теста
<deeperman> Трям всем
<chapt> а если пока что тупо в hosts в виндах попробовать прописать имя и ай пи
<FredyBackSlash> [Raiden]: отключен совсем
<[Raiden]> chapt: чесно говоря нет. Но я думаю углекислый газ далеко не единственная составляющая выброса бензинового двигателя.
<FredyBackSlash> chapt: если в hosts прописать то работает, но хочется чтобі работало правильно
<deeperman> кто подскажет как называется и где храниться файлик с записями автоматического входа юзера?
<chapt> [Raiden]: несколько процентов, основной выброс идет как ни странно от животноводческих ферм
<[Raiden]> chapt: значит ты не на то обращаешь внимание. ПОчитай про кислотные дожди например и про другие составляюще выброса
<[Raiden]> и последсвия
<[Raiden]> т*
<chapt> [Raiden]: не единственный, не спорю, но одно извержение вулкана полностью перекрывают все продукты выхлопа двигателей ха несколько лет
<[Raiden]> и какой я должен сделать вывод? Исходя из того что ты сказал? Чот за несколько лет получается конкретный выброс + количество машин ростет
<[Raiden]> так?
<[Raiden]> или что ты хотел сказать? :) Что вулканы тоже опасны?
<[Raiden]> это все знают
<chapt> нет вывод таков, что на данный момент выброс из двигателей внутреннего сгорания явно переоценен
<[Raiden]> может быть, но оно есть + это не единсвенный ввид выбросов
<chapt> FredyBackSlash:  ну напрашивается вывод что у тебя явно трабла с NS сервером, могу предположить что линуксовские машины видят благодаря avahi demon-у
<[Raiden]> ядовитых
<FredyBackSlash> chapt: чем его еще проверить можно?
<chapt> [Raiden] не спорю, есть гораздо более страшные
<FredyBackSlash> nslookup & dig отвечают что все нормально
<chapt> FredyBackSlash к сожалению не в курсе, может кто более опытный тут подскажет, у меня подобных пролем не было
<[Raiden]> более страшные могут быть дальше от меня и происходить реже. А эти вонючки прям тут )
<chapt> [Raiden] одна фукусима чего стоит, которую "продвинутые" японцы ликвидируют с помощью семечек подсолнуха
<chapt> [Raiden] подозреваю что живешь в мегаполисе?
<[Raiden]> chart я не думал что мой пост приведет к флуду. Ок, в пекине смог , в городе какие выбросы могут его сгенерить? Какой вид выбросов?
<[Raiden]> chapt: да. И мегаполисы ростут , их границы раасширяются, дороги внутри мегаполисов расширяются и т.д.
<[Raiden]> каждый год
<[Raiden]> и будут расширяться да же если придется ходит ьв противогазе - вот чего плохо. И о чем речь
<[Raiden]> Японцы думаю просто спишут последсвия на другие причины и будут продолжать сажать подсолнухи :) Но это другая тема
<chapt> ну в дефолт сити это действительно проблема, хотя тот же вариант сигнапура показывает что вопрос решаем, но в глобальном масштабе это не проблема )
<[Raiden]> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Irvingel> кстати, в ГШ вязкие окна и куб раб стола работает?
<maralexu> Трям всем
<maralexu> подскажите пожалуйста
<maralexu> где лежит и как называется файлик с записью об автоматическом входе в систему
<baronos> maralexu: автоматом не входит в систему, что ли?
<jlewka> народ, такой вопрос, а где в 2010 Office MS  выбор аунтификации в сети?)))))) Просто есть xml файлик, кторый, при открытии скачивает отчет из вне :)
<maralexu> baronos: да, и после обновления, unity не работает, и ничего нельзя открыть, альт+эф 2 не работает, горячие клавиши тоже, единственное что я делал только с ярлыка на рабочем столе в примонтированый раздел войти могу
<maralexu> baronos:  сейчас на лайф сиди сидю ))
<maralexu> baronos: хочк войти через другую оболочку
<jlewka> maralexu, alt+prtsc+k
<maralexu> jlewka: зачем? что она даст?
<jlewka> перегрузку иксов и открытия окна входа в систему
<jlewka> гже сможешь выбрать оболочку
<maralexu> jlewka: спасибо посмотрю, но придется с лайфки перегружаться)) так что пропаду, (да вы ирады будете наверное)
<baronos> maralexu: погоди
<maralexu> да
<maralexu> я просто думал конфиг подправить ручками
<baronos> maralexu: если выше комбинация не сработает, делай ctrl+alt+f1 в консоле войдешь под своим логином и паролем, потом там сделай sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop потом sudo /etc/inid.d/lightdm start
<jlewka> мой способ желает почти тоже самое но без ввода логина и пароля
<baronos> а если ставил автологин то он опять будет заходить под старой оболочкой.
<jlewka> лайф сиди же... вряд ли
<baronos> maralexu: в какую оболочку войти хочешь новуб?
<maralexu> А где конфиги лежат? не вкурсе?
<baronos> ю*
<jlewka> maralexu, конфиги чего?)
<maralexu> Хотябы в бокс
<maralexu> автологина
<baronos> гном шелл установлен?
<maralexu> ведь пока в лайфе сижу, у меня ко всем разделам 777 права
<maralexu> юнити, ну в обшем у меня их несколько, при установке ультима эдишн все сразу стоят))
<maralexu> но автоматом входит в обновленный гном, то есть уже юнити, и с огромными косяками
<baronos> sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -s gnome-shell вместо гнома можно указать другую оболочку и автоматом войдет
<maralexu> baronos: мне было бы просто в конфигах сбросить автомат, а потом пробовать войти во что то, куда получится)))
<baronos> версия убунту какая?
<maralexu> уже 11,10
<maralexu> была 10,10 ультимэйт эдишн , за ночь обновилась до 11,10 и с косяками(((
<maralexu> Ладно буду пробовать принскрин плюс кэ
<baronos> sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<baronos> вот тебе и логин авто и сессион
<maralexu> baronos: Можно я тебя расцелую?   шутю
<baronos> гуглить надо....
<maralexu> baronos: да запарился гуглить, может вопрос не так ставил, какой ты запрос сделал?
<baronos> autologin ubuntu и тут же вторая ссылка
<baronos> maralexu: задавай вопрос гуглу тэгами типа убунту wine "игра" а не мне нужен файлик такой ну он за автологин отвечает
<maralexu> baronos: задавал, и так и эдак,,, не находил битый час просидел
<maralexu> baronos: да вот только поиск по разделам ничего не далs> maralexu: задавай вопрос гуглу тэгами типа убунту wine "игра" а не мне нужен файлик такой ну он за автологин отвечает [13:01:35] <mara
<maralexu> baronos: всмысле поиск по разделам на тему lightdm ни чего не дал, нет такой папки))
<baronos> maralexu: ты о чем вообще?
<baronos> значит у тебя gdm стоит
<maralexu> baronos: походу
<maralexu> то есть что то похожее в гдм искать?
<maralexu> baronos: вроде нашел os> значит у тебя gdm стоит
<maralexu> [13:06:17] <maralexu> baronos: походу
<maralexu> [13:06:42] <maralexu> то есть что то похожее в гдм искать?
<maralexu> [13:08:08] Fredy
<maralexu>  
<maralexu>  
<baronos> http://codintips.blogspot.com/2009/06/ubuntu-gdm-auto-login.html
<baronos> вместо true поставь false
<deeperman> z nen
<deeperman> так плохо когда осознаешь себя полным нубом(((
<sharikoff> учись
<sharikoff> мой юный падаван
 * sharikoff пасмарел еще раз звездные войны
<andrex> )
<deeperman> sharikoff: эт мне?
<sharikoff> угу
<deeperman> sharikoff: весело, ведь я на самом деле джедай (диджей)
<sharikoff> темную сторону силы выбрал ты.
<deeperman> sharikoff: я покинул уже её, на светлый встал я путь Ubuntu выбрав как основной источник силы для Мидихлориан
<deeperman> как обновить теперь систему чтобы все стало на место?
<deeperman> а то запускаю консоль, только открыв через нее пустой файл на рабочем столе)))
<andrex> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<andrex> use google
<deeperman> Здравствуйте, у меня похоже установлена версия 11.10 (но както криво, за ночь обновилась с 10.04) на раб саутилустоле видно только ярлык от примонтированого ntfs раздела (остался от окошек), через него кое как получается войти в н
<SergeyIT> набрал use google в терминале и ... No command 'use' found, did you mean: ..... (
<andrex> xD
<sharikoff> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1205/h_1323094198_3464806_b91d3e2adf.jpeg
<sharikoff> такс...
<SergeyIT> и так всю ночь, пока устанавливалась 11.10 ?
<deeperman> SergeyIT: Весело! *наутилус, там же через пустой файл открываю консоль, апдэйт апгрэйд, а что дальше чтобы запустить менеджер обновлений/исправлений
<deeperman> sharikoff: Клевая гифка, нет не так, я спал, а ноут сам обновлялся, в итоге какое то Г получилось
<deeperman> и тормозит на При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:  ultimate-edition-nautilus-scripts E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<andrex> deeperman: dash в меню набери терминал blb terminal
<snwbrdr> ребята никто не сталкивался с низской скорости передачи по сети ?
<deeperman> andrex: иди еукьштфд ?
<snwbrdr> при чем ситуация вестьма забавна. работает нормально а потом  в какой то неопределенный момент скорость падает прилично
<snwbrdr> до пары мегабит в секунду
<deeperman> как его снести к чертям ultimate-edition-nautilus-scripts?
<snwbrdr> после перезагрузки поднимается нормально но спустя какое то не установленное время опять падает
<SergeyIT> deeperman, надо было не обновляться, а ставить 11.10
<deeperman> SergeyIT: да меня юнити бесит вот и подумал что просто обновится ядрышко
<SergeyIT> deeperman, это как?
<deeperman> SergeyIT: как то так, туплю видимо
<SergeyIT> deeperman, а зачем тебе новое ядро? Что не работает на старом?
<deeperman> SergeyIT: просто вместе со всем мой любимый гном ушел в подполье, а юнити толком не встало! вот и сижу без горячих, и без меню вообще, только один раздел на столе
<andrex> !upgrade > deeperman
<ubuntuhelp> deeperman, please see my private message
<deeperman> SergeyIT: ну-у-у-у-у думал, все что новее типа лучше)))
<deeperman> andrex: эт делал!
<deeperman> так как снестивручную ultimate-edition-nautilus-scripts?
<SergeyIT> deeperman, извини... но индюк тоже думал
<deeperman> SergeyIT: да ничего! извинения приняты, просто походу я тот самый индюк и есть))
<andrex> deeperman: я чтото сомневаюсь что это делал иначе бы система не стала обновлятся до следующего релиза
<SergeyIT> deeperman, не торопись в 11.10
<deeperman> SergeyIT: так я и не хотел ее, забыл указать менеджеру , обновлять только долгоиграющие
<deeperman> вот он мне и обновил както до 1010
<deeperman> 1110*
<deeperman> Пакет update-manager-core недоступен, но упомянут в списке зависимостей другого пакета. Это может означать, что пакет отсутствует, устарел, или доступен из источников, не упомянутых в sources.list
<deeperman> ппц
<deeperman> я так понял, во время обновления он стопорнулся на это гребаном скрипте для наутилуса, и повис, а я тупо перезагрузил ноут, вот необходимые файлы и недокачались(((
<deeperman> дайте репы от 11.10
<andrex> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<SergeyIT> deeperman, переставь ось - проще будет (гнома 2 в 11.10 все равно нет)
<deeperman> SergeyIT: как при этом оставить список всего того что было?
<SergeyIT> deeperman, записать на бумажке
<deeperman> SergeyIT: да мне и не надо 11.10 пусть хотябы 11.04
<deeperman> SergeyIT: ты лечишь прыщики самоубийством?
<SergeyIT> deeperman, ты можешь сказать какая у тебя система стоит (lsb_release -a)&
<SergeyIT> ?
<SergeyIT> и uname - a
<deeperman> SergeyIT: $ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description:    Ubuntu 10.10 Release:        10.10 Codename:       maverick
<deeperman> SergeyIT: он даже ядро не обновил, а юнити попытался поставить))))
<SergeyIT> deeperman, ну и какие тебе репы нужны?
<SergeyIT> deeperman, то есть ты обновился с 10.04 в 10.10 и произошла ошибка... а ты что нам рассказываешь?
<deeperman> да уже дали, на толковые, человеческие
<deeperman> SergeyIT: нет, у меня стояла http://ultimateedition.info/ultimate-edition/ultimate-edition-2-9/ но во время обновления что то произошло пока я спал, а не сидел вот так http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1205/h_1323094198_3464806_b91d3e2adf.jpeg
<SergeyIT> deeperman, тебе тогда на форум ультимейт надо
<deeperman> SergeyIT: да к черту его, сам справлюсь, (с божьей/вашей помощью)
<andrex> no
<andrex> !zver
<ubuntuhelp> По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам поможем.
<SergeyIT> deeperman, там репы с другими версиями софта
<deeperman> SergeyIT: типа того
<deeperman> SergeyIT: вот что мне дали http://paste.ubuntu.com/760484/
<SergeyIT> deeperman, так это ubuntu 11.10, а у тебя ультимейт, это типа козу с коровой скрещивать
<skai-falkorr> !zver
<ubuntuhelp> По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам поможем.
<skai-falkorr> запомните
<skai-falkorr> яндекс решил раздавать бесплатных касперских на полгода
<SergeyIT> а нам не надо... бесплатный сыр
<skai-falkorr> бесплатный сыр на любом банкете или в гостях
<SergeyIT> и в мышеловке
<skai-falkorr> ну я ем только в гостях бесплатно.ты конечно можешь и с пола в мышеловке радоваться, но я как то не силен в этом:)
<deeperman> короче вот тк вот
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, это условно бесплатный - взаимоотношения людей не так просты
<SergeyIT> deeperman, ставь заново и учи мат часть - в компутерах и один бит имеет значение
<deeperman> SergeyIT: сколько можно уже, неужели я на самом деле такой тупой, ?
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: это как обычная лицензия, только без техпома.
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, это понятно ). Но я Касперским никогда не пользовался и не собираюсь, авиры хватает
<deeperman> SergeyIT: я так понимаю что как такового понтия реестр тут нет?
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: а я антивирусом не пользуюсь уже много лет.хватает линукса
<mortuary> hello
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, так я тоже ), жена пользуется (pcad)
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: винцо не берет?
<skai-falkorr> или привычки ломать не хош?
<deeperman> SergeyIT: и то что я руками дал права 777 на тот самый гадкий скрипт наутилусу, чтобы его удалить, я правильно сделал?, ни где от него грязи остаться не должно?
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, берет, но жена боится потерять свои данные
<skai-falkorr> дык бекап же
<skai-falkorr> кстати бекап в любом случае полезен
<skai-falkorr> тот же дропбокс.
<deeperman> skai-falkorr: кстати, какие утилиты юзаете для бэкапа системы, у меня еще есть целых 40 гб для этих целей
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, бэкап есть, но иногда важно чтобы и 5 минут работы не потерять, а то мысль потеряешь, болно сложные печатные платы идут
<skai-falkorr> deeperman: dd юзай
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: аааа.и если что не так сглючит в винце - можно потерять вдохновение
<deeperman> skai-falkorr: а можно поконкретней? я же нуб, ссылку на это чудо посмотреть о чем речь так сказать)))
<skai-falkorr> !dd
<ubuntuhelp> dd (от англ. disk dump - дамп диска)— программа Unix, предназначенная для копирования и конвертации файлов. Скопировать файл foo в файл bar: dd if=foo of=bar
<skai-falkorr> !man
<ubuntuhelp> man (от англ. manual — руководство) — команда Unix, предназначенная для форматирования и вывода справочных страниц. См. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_(%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D0%B0_Unix)
<skai-falkorr> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<skai-falkorr> deeperman: пока все не прочтешь - на глаза не попадайся
<deeperman> skai-falkorr: договорились))))
<deeperman> skai-falkorr: я конечно прошу вас меня простить, за мое возможно неадекватное поведение, и излишне задаваемые вопросы, но я же не со зла, а от любопытства, я не собираюсь вас подменить поэтому особо не стремлюсь к великим познаниям убунту, впредь буду сна
<deeperman> чала о-о-о-очень долго искать, и курить маны))))
<yacoov> .
<deeperman> всем до свидания, рад был получить количество необходимой, а самое главное нужной информации
<yacoov> до свидания
<baronos> ппц мой интернет заставляет меня пользоваться фф, через что бы ни качал с локального сервера, скорость ниже чем внешка, а фф качает зараза с максимальной
<TNH> а что такое фф
<baronos> firefox
<baronos> а это вообще парадокс, включаю локальное радио и скорость закачки в фф выростает на 60кб\с
<TNH> :)
<UA1000> в смысле провайдер заставляет ?
<baronos> UA1000: точнее вынуждает)
<[Raiden]> мне это расширение нравится. Там можно включить что бы качалка была вкладкой, а не отдельным окном
<[Raiden]> http://dmextension.mozdev.org/
<baronos> приваривают все, что можно к гном шеллу http://blogs.gnome.org/xan/2011/12/04/a-new-design-for-epiphany-web/
<kunni> Всем привет. Подскажите, у кого опыт есть: как ведет себя Убунту на нетбуках с 1 ГГц процессором (два ядра) и 2 Гб оперативы для повседневных задач? (музыка, интернет, видео, Gimp, документы)
<sharikoff> тихо себя ведет
<sharikoff> н озарует
<kunni> понял, спасибо
<nexxxt> ку
<shenmue> всем пыщ!
<Sergey_IT> ку
<nexxxt> тихо как-то
<Sergey_IT> не то слово, когда с убунта на Г2 была вопросов уйма была. Сейчас нестабильные юнити ГШ, Г3 и тишина. Похоже разбежались
<[Raiden]> сча везде г3
<Sergey_IT> поэтому и удивляюсь
<[Raiden]> у меня лично нет вопросов, пока что.
<[Raiden]> и я в кде
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> это широко известно )
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> убунта ещё не такой уж проблемный дистр.
<[Raiden]> по линукс я сегодня только 1 ответ дал, в жабре в комнате убунты.
<[Raiden]> и то это былвопрос гентушника
<Sergey_IT> это что, и линуксоидов не стало?
<shenmue> зен кернел юзает кто?
<[Raiden]> они там вроде преезжали с бфс на 200 строк мейджик патч
<shenmue> смотрю третье ядро не только у меня кренл паник вызывает. а лечилки нету
<[Raiden]> я с тех пор не юзал
<[Raiden]> у меня pf
<[Raiden]> паники бывают разные...
<[Raiden]> и лечение разное
<shenmue> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/how-to-install-liquorix-kernel-in.html в каментах последних
<shenmue> 2.6 без проблем работает
<[Raiden]> у меня нет паников
<[Raiden]> http://pf.natalenko.name/
<shenmue> [Raiden] сам собирал?
<[Raiden]> угу
<shenmue> И наконец соберем само ядро (на core2duo@1.3GHz заняло всего час).
<shenmue> мда.... =(
<[Raiden]> у меня побыстрей
<[Raiden]> там зависит от того что собирается и во сколько потоков
<[Raiden]> не только от мощности процессора
<[Raiden]> что в общем-то пофиг. 1 час - это даже меньше чем кино посмотреть
<[Raiden]> можно приоритет снизить и как раз в просмотр фильма получится
<[Raiden]> )
<no_NICK> как убрать noname frontend-tester вирт. устр. при загрузке xsane?, ну чтобы сразу в сканер?
<[Raiden]> Я вчера щупал ноут на и3  2.1ггц
<[Raiden]> вин7 там очень резво бегала
<[Raiden]> проц бюджетный но достаточно быстырй дял всего
<dredix> привет всем..кто объяснит почему на некоторых фильмах дёргается картинка? дрова стоят нвидия(убунту 11.10)
<[Raiden]> дергается или полосы бегают горизонтальные?
<dredix> да да
<dredix> полосочки
<dredix> частично
<[Raiden]> ну в общем гугли по nvidia tearing
<dredix> спасиб
<[Raiden]> лечится включением  всинка толи в дровах, толи в оконном менеджере
<Sergey_IT> а может в envirement
<[Raiden]> может
<Sergey_IT> /etc/environment
<[Raiden]> dredix: какая модел ьвидюхи, если не секрет
<dredix> ммм 430 по моему гт
<Sergey_IT> vblank_mode=0/1
<[Raiden]> я с такой переменной не сталкивался. Предлогаю всетаки погуглить )
<dredix> environment   такой папки нету
<[Raiden]> dredix: а де какое? юнити?
<dredix> ага 2д
<dredix> да и просто юнити такая же байда но не во сех вроде фильмах
<[Raiden]> в 3д http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/9255/compizconfigsettingsman.png
<[Raiden]> в 2д незнаю
<[Raiden]> nvidia-settings , там в опциях опенгл ест ьвсинк
<Sergey_IT> dredix, это файл, и эта переменная работает для открытых драйверов
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: [23:42:32] [dredix]привет всем..кто объяснит почему на некоторых фильмах дёргается картинка? дрова стоят нвидия(убунту 11.10)
<Sergey_IT> для проприетарных в установках для драйвера искать
<[Raiden]> http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/3885/nvidiaxserversettings25.png
<dredix> и в общем там есть 2 выбора дров для видео какие выбрать то окончательно..одни рекомендуемы вторые обновленные типа
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], у меня есть нвидиа и дрова стоят, свободные
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> вопрос только не по ним
<dredix> сек попробую найти в своей куче нужного софта=)))
<Sergey_IT> тогда конечно nvidia-settings )
<[Raiden]> в терминале пиши nvidia-settings
<dredix> спб
<dredix> как у вас стока запоминается в голове????
<dredix> поставил галочку
<dredix> как закрепить?
<[Raiden]> у линуксойдов голова выростает в соседние изерения и там расширяется
<[Raiden]> ))
<dredix> =))))
<Sergey_IT> dredix, к сожалению, не запоминается (
<dredix> как сохранение закрепить ? в сетинге?
<[Raiden]> dredix: выход и всё. но вообще , желательно что бы в автозагрузке было nvidia-settigs -l
<Sergey_IT> черная дыра в соседнем измерении
<dredix> *сетинге
<[Raiden]> или /usr/bin/nvidia-settings --load-config-only
<[Raiden]> тогда будет точно применяться
<dredix> в автозапускаемых есть кстати
<[Raiden]> гуд
<dredix> над почитать что за вбланк вообще такой
<dredix> стока всего всего=)))
<Sergey_IT> удивишься! http://www.google.ru/search?q=vblank&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<dredix> спец=) сраз видно=)
<[Raiden]> лучше всетаки гуглить по nvidia tearing. Так этот баг называется. И в общем настройак в дровах не единсвенный вариант
<dredix> и ещё вопрос последний на сегодня что следует поставить чтобы играть в игры типа кризиса кроме wine естественно
<Nor8> artus: Здесь? ))
<[Raiden]> думаю что ничего
<[Raiden]> вин7
<dredix> или эт на другой канал?
<dredix> ну не эт говно я не хочу даж ставить
<Nor8> dredix: PlayOnLinux тебе поможет
<Nor8> Все сам сделает.
<dredix> у подруги недавна ковырял ноут ппц вис он на это 7
<[Raiden]> есть платные вариации на тему вайна
<dredix> хотя 4 ядра 4 гига все дела=)
<[Raiden]> PlayOnLinux может помочь, ага. Мне помогало с старкрафт2
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  ПОЛ сейчас не хуже платных всяких, а то и лучше )))
<[Raiden]> без него не шло
<dredix> что за пол?
<[Raiden]> сокращение
<dredix> тыкните плиз ссылкой где почитать что надо для игр?
<dredix> кто реально сталкивался с этим
<[Raiden]> ту тбывают описания как запускалось http://appdb.winehq.org/
<[Raiden]> ещё можешь погуглит ькак поставит ьdirectx в вайн
<dredix> на анг? сегодня сматрел но в анг не не силён=(
<Nor8> dredix: playonlinux.com
<Nor8> Там все написано, ставишь и читаешь короткий мануал.
<dredix> дык поставил уже давно =))
<dredix> лан спасиб пойду читать
<dredix> чтоб я без вас делал бы=)
<Sergey_IT> а говоришь в английком не силен
<[Raiden]> не стоит ожидат ьтакой же скорости по двайном как в винде.
<[Raiden]> и падат ьможет
<dredix> нестабильность?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Музыкальная пауза )) http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9pFPJ5X-854  Или уже видел? )))
<[Raiden]> так что для игр лучшее решение - это вин7 и их антивирус бесплатынй до кучи ))
<dredix> =(((((
<[Raiden]> Nor8: сча гляну
<[Raiden]> Nor8: http://youtu.be/_5KfRb4IfN8
<dredix> хп и 7 не вариант
<[Raiden]> у меня и так музыка игарет ))
<[Raiden]> немецкий фолк метал
<dredix> я ради убунту снёс хп и оставил убунту хотя был ноль вообще из принцыпа=))
<dredix> на работе все были фшоке=)))
<Sergey_IT> dredix, а зачем сносить - они вместе нормально живут
<dredix> а затребовал ключ и  тут ярешил распрощаться раз и навсегда с дядей били
<dredix> и не разу ещё не пожалел
<dredix> всегда считал хп верхом совершенства пока не поюзал лайв сд убунты древней
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Норм, хотя я не любитель метала )))
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT>  dredix, совершенства  в этом мире нет
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Тут как бы исполнение важно, но ты видать этот  сериал не смотришь )))
<ragnareg> всем ку-)
<[Raiden]> Не, декстера не смотрю. А музон ничего.
<Nor8> Ку
<dredix> пока убунта для меня самая самая=)) хотя некоторые превозносят фрибсд типа  вот это ось а линукс тока ядро
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да он у меня тоже запасной )) Когда основные не выходят )))
<[Raiden]> ))
<Sergey_IT> dredix, у каждого свои тараканы
<[Raiden]> dredix: по сути не важно какая ос. Подошел к компу, сделал задачи и ушел
<dredix> интересно кто уже сколько по времени на unix системах сидит из вас?
<shenmue> [Raiden] cat /etc/apt/sources.list кинь на пасту
<[Raiden]> из фрибсд ест ьне что иное, как ядро, для гну портов
<[Raiden]> .их*
<[Raiden]> shenmue: он дефолтный
<[Raiden]> ппа в него не подключаются
<shenmue> мне src надо
<dredix> если не секрет конечно
<shenmue> в мяте нет их
<[Raiden]> http://youtu.be/_5KfRb4IfN8
<[Raiden]> dredix: с убунтой года 3 знаком, првый раз линукс увидел в 97 году. И у меня ещё есть 2 винды.
<[Raiden]> )
<dredix> а для чего? ведь почти всё можно сделать в убунте?
<dredix> есть куча аналогичного софта
<dredix> про 2 винды
<Sergey_IT> ужас, а я 4 года уже. С 7.10 начинал
<shenmue> из за "почти всё"
<[Raiden]> Ну, всё у меня дичн оне получается. Например прошивка мобилы или её бекап.  Да и иногда геймер просыпается. Прошлой зимой всех сталкеров прошел и ещё что-то.
<[Raiden]> лично*
<[Raiden]> и для гостей ещё держу
<dredix> ну а линуксонлаен
<shenmue> [Raiden] блин кинь соурс =) мне репы с сырцами нужны
<Nor8> Райден как пакистанский программер, на одной винде кодирует, на другой музыку слушает :-D
<[Raiden]> в общем я плохой пример линуксойда
<shenmue> забыл где они пишутся
<[Raiden]> shenmue: какой соурс?
<shenmue> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<dredix> для гостей гостевой доступ в убунте=)
<[Raiden]> а.. я линк на ютуб кинул ))
<[Raiden]> сча
<shenmue> ага
<[Raiden]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/760837/
<shenmue> проснулся =)
<shenmue> deb-src ну да. из головы вылетело. давно ничего не компилял
<[Raiden]> dredix: ну можно и так , если у тебя получится )
<dredix> всегда представлял просто кто юзает unix оси что ими хп и т.п. оси забыты навсегда=)
<shenmue> dredix это ближе к макаводам
<Sergey_IT> dredix, ничто не забыто
<dredix> там вообще наверна сложно всё?
 * baronos забыл про злоОСь, живет добром.
<[Raiden]> я таких встречал, но сам таким не являюсь. И с виндовс приходится сталкиваться часто. Просто по причине её доминирования. Вчера например в гостях за 2 ноутами сидел, на обоих виндовс.
<dredix> в плане  пользования
<dredix> ну тут естественно без вариантов=)))
<shenmue> [Raiden] 58 строчка удивила
<[Raiden]> я обновлением ставился и лень стират ьстрочку )
<Sergey_IT> на мой сервер человек 10 ходит (веб, фтп) и знаю одного только с линуксом
<Sergey_IT> 100
<dredix> ого..судя по всему у вас отсутвует поддержка 3д ускорения советуем включить её.. в плейонлинукс..а где всключить то????
<Nor8> dredix: Это у тебя видео драйвер криво встал или версия такая. Откуда ставил?
<[Raiden]> убунты 2 раза в год выходят, с 2007 года уже куча получается. Из них обновлением ставил две. В моем случае небыло таких проблем которые были бы фатальные...
<dredix> через поиск драйверов
<dredix> а так изначально встал драйвер с юсб
<dredix> когда ставил
<dredix> дык игры то играет
<shenmue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/760853/ мне вот для чего
<dredix> даже стрелялку ток анидавна юзал
<Nor8> dredix: В целом это не критично, и бен нее играло
<Nor8> без*
<shenmue> непроваславный mint. совсем сырцов нет =(
<dredix> типа кваки в общем =)
<dredix> sauerbraten
<dredix> во как называется=)))
<dredix> фигова что игры мало портируют для linux =(((
<Sergey_IT> так вин есть
<dredix> дык есть игры то и без вин которые работают с норм графикой
<dredix> да и подозрение есть что с вин тормозит наверняка больше чем без него
<shenmue> чот влом собирать щас ядро =)
<dredix> завтра=)
<Sergey_IT> не трогай
<Sergey_IT> вот когда ломка начнется, тогда и начинай
<dredix> а вот при испльзовании вин подхватить какую либо гадость шансы то увеличиваются же...или нет?
<dredix> ого...В планах компаний Micron и IBM – реализация революционного проекта по выпуску многослойных чипов оперативной памяти. Сообщается, что новая 3D-память будет в 10 раз быстрее по сравнению с современными устройствами....куда быстрее то=)))
<shenmue> ну я когда сидел на винде то пневманией заболел
<shenmue> на лине таково не было
<dredix> ну реально же что запустится какая нить муть и пошло поехало
<Sergey_IT> dredix, есть еще куда
<dredix> я в плане не скачать а что запустится под вин и начнёт заражать всё
<dredix> есть же наверняка вирусы которым пофиг что не фат 32 и нтфс
<dredix> ну в общем я надеюсь вы опняли о чём я=)
<shenmue> неа
<Sergey_IT> вайн в своей среде только работает
<dredix> ну сматри я скачал какую нить прогу и запскаю под вин
<dredix> а там прицеплен вирус
<shenmue> wine?
<dredix> и пошло заражение..или нет?
<dredix> да
<shenmue> ну если скачаешь квип с трояном то троян из квипа будет пароли тырить. дальше вайна проги не вылезут
<dredix> аа то есть это ограниченная среда...
<dredix> в правах
<dredix> где поподробнее почитать про вайн?
<dredix> везде это образно описано
<Nor8> В интернете ))
<Sergey_IT> dredix, зачем? Ставь виндоуз
<shenmue> вики к примеру
<dredix> а зачем мне виндоуз? для чего?
<dredix> я наоборот от него сбежал на убунту
<dredix> причём полностью=)
<dredix> и надеюсь навсегда
<shenmue> молодец но игры тебя затянут обратно
<dredix> тут есть всё что мне надо
<dredix> я просто не прям такой уж геймер
<dredix> так просто иногда от нечего делать можно=)
<dredix> на ютубе просто сматрю игры ппц тяжолые запускают в убунте...
<dredix> кризисы ..калофдюти блэк опсы..гта4
<dredix> играют же люди ин е парются=)
<dredix> не задумываются что в какото там симёрке круче а тупо играют
<dredix> причём явно без тормозов игры прут
<UA1000> всё таки жду с нетерпением когда сделают комерческий дистрибутив типа MeeGoo, только посерьёзней, с хорошей поддержкой и совместимостью, по идеи прибыльное дело, но пока никто не берётся за это, android конечно первый
<UA1000> претендент на это место...
<Sergey_IT> а это что такое?
<UA1000> и всё таки почему они dalvik продвинули, что оно им даёт ?
<Nor8> Лучше, если бы сделали свободный, а не коммерческий.
<[Raiden]> с вас крыша уедит
<[Raiden]> андройд свободный
<[Raiden]> свободный\несвободный комерческий\некоменрческий - разные вещи.
<[Raiden]> хчат под винду комерческий, но свободный - бери и компиляй
<[Raiden]> как пример
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Свободный значит бесплатный, не усложняй )))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> тогда под винду полно свободных программ без исходников
<[Raiden]> тысячи
<Nor8> Тысячи бестолковых
<Sergey_IT> 10-ки тысяч, может и 100-ни
<[Raiden]> угу, найди например такую класную смотрелку как irfan view
<[Raiden]> gwenview если только, но он немного тормоз )
<Nor8> Да мне это и не надо ))
<UA1000> а я ребята радиолюбитель, слушаю эфир , связываюсь с корреспондентами из разных уголков страны и мира, такой у меня интерес, достался сий интерес со времён ссср можно сказать, и никак бросить это занятие не могу , хотя
<UA1000> бубнта для меня тоже не на последнем месте ))
<Nor8> UA1000: Космос слушаешь? )))
<Nor8> Или техника не позволяет?
<UA1000> ну к примеру не космос,  а северное сияние можно послушать
<UA1000> называется сие явление аврора
<UA1000> или авроральное прохождение
<dredix> а как попасть на канал wine для русских? есть вообще такой?
<dredix> на этом серве
<UA1000> ещё метеоры есть, отражение сигналов от следов меторов
<UA1000> ещё есть отражение сигналов от луны
<dredix> делайте записи и скидывайте куда нить чтоб можно было тоже послушать
<Sergey_IT> UA1000, морзянкой работаешь?
<[Raiden]> dredix: врятли.
<dredix> ясн
<[Raiden]> dredix: на форум напиши свои вопросы, может кто отзовется
<UA1000> кстати в нете есть запись звуков с юпитера(или сатурна, точно не помню)
<UA1000> морзянку учил в былые времена, даже разряд есть по радиоспорту, но связи предпочитаю проводть телефонией )))
<dredix> http://rutube.ru/tracks/1478659.html?v=a3e18a61c9b3361613e6a82a1d70442c
<dredix> как ветер в дымоходе=))))
<Nor8> Солнце на ютубе можно послушать, там такая мощь прет ))))
<Sergey_IT> UA1000, в детстве тоже занимался, но не втянулся (хотя радиотехник профессию получил)
<dredix> представляю сколько стоит оборудование для записи этих звуков....
<Nor8> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWCJkG31h0c
<UA1000> да именно оно, такие магические звуки заставляют задуматся о вселнском происхождении и пр.
<[Raiden]> по идее можно космос телевизором послушать. Типа среди помех ест реликтовое излучение
<[Raiden]> да и наверное любым приемником
<dredix> выделить эти звуки нереально
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], так это звуковые частоты слушать надо
<UA1000> у меня даже есть гипотеза о существовании паралельных миров ))
<[Raiden]> интересно сможем ли мы отличить искуственынй сигнал от неискуственного. Если скажем он будет послан кем-то чье сознание совсем по другому работает
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> я чего, пропустил завоз забористой травы? :D
<[Raiden]> ага
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Сможем, сможем. Оттуда если пошлют, то не ошибешься :-D
<Nor8> artus: Я тебя на канале андроид хотел спросить, но ты что то молчал как лунь.
<dredix> =))))
<UA1000> ну планеты к примеру итак  излучают свой сигнал магнитного поля, вот попробуй его расшифровать
<artus> Nor8, дык небыло меня)
<artus> UA1000, харош офтопить
<Sergey_IT> если в ухо крикнут, то не только услышишь, но и увидишь
<Nor8> artus: Спрошу коротко. Хороший аудио фри плеер для андроида не подскажешь?
<artus> Nor8, а фиг нает, не слушаю на нем музыку)
<Nor8> Ладно, подожду когда влц допилят.
<UA1000> чего проще набери в маркете в поиске audio free player
<[Raiden]> deadbeef
<UA1000> небольшой оффтоп по поводу выборов, просьба модорв не банить - http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Ta0wNjvSUv4
<[Raiden]> Да хорош воду мутить. Можно подумать где-то по другому.
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Это ты о чем, к чему и так далее? )))
<[Raiden]> сша возьми. Постоянно кто-то баструет, кого-то упекают, кто-то недоволен. И выборы там такие же.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: я о видео
<[Raiden]> вроде и так ясно о чем, больше постов нет
<Nor8> А, про это.
<adjtimex> [Raiden]: насчёт особенностей национальных выборов недавно в esquire статью хорошую 2009 года перепечатали: http://www.esquire.ru/elections
<adjtimex> artus: дай плюсег
<Nor8> )))
<Nor8> И тут как начал артус плюсовать ))))
<[Raiden]> Среди отмеченных наблюдателями нарушений — «фальсификация списков избирателей, лишение избирателей права голоса, сбои в системах электронного голосования. В большинстве штатов отсутствуют законодательные гарантии доступа международны
<[Raiden]> х наблюдателей на избирательные участки. Отмечены проблемы с обеспечением тайны голосования, выполнением процедур и федеральных законов».
<[Raiden]> угадай про какую страну
<adjtimex> сша
<UA1000> извиняюсь перед нашими модерами ещё раз, хехехе, завтра фсб читает наш кеш вычисляет ip и приходит ко мне домой, в наручники и ...
<[Raiden]> молодец, 5
<adjtimex> UA1000: у вас паранойя, спецслужбам на вас пофиг.
<[Raiden]> UA1000: да бред
<[Raiden]> +1
<adjtimex> равно как и на каждого из сидящих на этом канале
<artus> :D
<adjtimex> artus: плюсег дашь?
<artus> неа
<adjtimex> : (
<artus> нету у меня плюсиков
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Слишком много шума вокруг нарушений во время выборов, хотя гражданская позиция любого, кто препятствует нарушениям, заслуживает уважения!
<[Raiden]> вот с Nor8 я согласен.
<adjtimex> шума много, потому что много поводов.
<[Raiden]> этот очкастый с видео говорит путин долен уйти. Может и должен. Но он то ваще кто такой? :) Может ег овместо путина сразу поставить?
<[Raiden]> должен.
<UA1000> а, ну к примеру мой знакомй сис поднял сервак с кучей нелицухи, dc-хаб после чего последовало предупреждение с x-стороны, я подробностей не знаю, теперь не нашего местного хаба нет, ни сервака нет, ничего нет в нашем
<UA1000> районе )
<dredix> о боже после использования wine пропала панель cairo dock и панель юнити...куда это всё могло дется??
<[Raiden]> И где в этих дейсвиях неадекватность или проблемы?
<[Raiden]> я чего-то не вижу )
<[Raiden]> ссылку на видео дать != пиратский сервер поднять
<dredix> а ет которых разогнали
<UA1000> ну не знаю братцы как у вас в регионах,  а нам в Ленинрадской области нормально в сфере телекомункаций платят по  среднему, хотя про себя иногда возмущаешся но как же без этого ))
<Nor8> adjtimex: Поводов много, но это не повод "царя в шахту бросать". Пока не повод.
<Nor8> adjtimex: Хотя исторически это будет по своему справедливо.
<adjtimex> Nor8: никто и не бросает :)
<adjtimex> снов
<dredix> много лишнего наговорил тип в очках
<adjtimex> dredix: насчёт царя. есть за что его "бросить в шахту", есть ;)
<adjtimex> ладно, это оффтоп
<[Raiden]> такое ощущние по видео, что туда половина пришло просто экшен пофоткать, для жж и твитера
<dredix> так и есть это всё журналюги
<Nor8> adjtimex: Одного сбросили, совершенно несправедливо, оттого и мучаемся до сих пор.
<dredix> лучше скажите как без ребута вернуть панель юнити и kairo dock
<dredix> и куда она делась после использования wine
<Nor8> dredix: Из сессии выйди или процессы убей.
<[Raiden]> юнити как-то рестратится
<artus> а перезапустить не досуг?
<[Raiden]> dredix: unity --replace
<[Raiden]> в alt=f2 или где там сча запускалка
<dredix> а нету терминала то=)
<dredix> вау
<[Raiden]> ctrl+alt+f1 , логинишся и пишель DISPLAY=:0  unity --replace &
<dredix> вернулась
<[Raiden]> как вариант
<dredix> kairo dock
<dredix> хех опять пропало
<dredix> вот эт прикол
<[Raiden]> досмотрел. Не увидел ничего интересного на видео.
<[Raiden]> мало экшена. Ни кровищи, ни  избиения дубинками - журналисты думаю разочарованы.
<Nor8> Кайро с юнити изврат какой то )))
<[Raiden]> дабл докс)
<dredix> dread@dread-System-Product-Name:~$ unity -replace
<dredix> Usage: unity [options]
<dredix> unity: error: no such option: -r
<dredix> dread@dread-System-Product-Name:~$
<[Raiden]> dredix: длинные опции начинаются с --
<[Raiden]> а не с -
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Кто же его бить то будет? )))) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSQTx6WuVrM
<dredix> kairo вернулось а вот юнити так и нету=)
<[Raiden]> смотрите как это происходит в демократических странах https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiJh_iwQofw
<Nor8> dredix: Удаи ты это юнити, запусти в классик режиме, одного кайро за глаза и за уши.
<dredix> хз привык просто=) там поиск удобный
<dredix> и наглядно всё
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Тебя, смотрю, задело ))) Take it easy, никто не идеален, хотя это не повод не стараться быть лучше ))))
<dredix> а каиро как быстрый допуск к прогам
<dredix> это просто вырывают из толпы зачинщиков
<[Raiden]> Nor8: спору нет )  Но эти журналисты потом раздуют что , пришло бастовать по ллимона Россиян или типа того, выжету кадры с парой задержаний и покажут как ментовской беспредел
<[Raiden]> вырежут*
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну а что, нету чтоле перегибов среди работников полиции? )))))
<[Raiden]> Да бывают... Но они были и до едр, и в других странах бывают и будут после едр.
<[Raiden]> тут же уклон такой, что во всем виноват едр
<Nor8> Уровень политической культуры такой в Росссии, что ожидать лучшего не приходится. В определенном смысле, даже эти результаты это уже огромный шаг вперед.
<[Raiden]> согласен.
<Nor8> Сломать легко, а вот построить за три дня не получится.
<[Raiden]> комент хороший на разгон студдентов
<[Raiden]> О нет, демократия в опасности! Нужно срочно установить над США бесполётную зону и всем миром начать принуждать их к миру!﻿
<[Raiden]> на злобу дня (с)
<[Raiden]> как то всетаки фигово что милицию в полицию переименовали.  меня до сих пор язык не поворачивается так их называть :)
<[Raiden]> Я ещё помню советские фильмы пр окоммунистов и злую царскую полицию :)
<dredix> в последнее время стало часто происходить крах плагина флэш при просмотре видео в основном ютуб в firefox
<dredix> ни у кого нету такого?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Название норм, но суть то та же )) Это язычество политическое и магия думать, после названия поменяется что то кардинально в рядах сотрудников. Тем более, что уже масса была новостей про покупку аттестации. :-D
<dredix> с 360 на 240 и вуаля
<Nor8> dredix:  Нет, одтн раз всего зависал флэш ))
<dredix> да и так просто часто часто
<[Raiden]> )
<dredix> со вчерашнего дня кстати началось
<dredix> до этого проблем не было
<Nor8> dredix: ПОсле выборов началось? :-D
<dredix> угу=)))
<[Raiden]> dredix: 64бит дистр или 32?
<dredix> это за то что за едро не проголосовал?
<dredix> 32 по моему
<[Raiden]> Хм
<Nor8> dredix: ))) За коммуняк поди голосовал ))))
<[Raiden]> тогда видимо проски едра ))
<[Raiden]> и*
<dredix> из принцыпа лдпр
<dredix> =)
<[Raiden]> у меня не крашится. Днем спросишь кого-нить..
<dredix> браузер может быть виноватым?
<[Raiden]> хотя может у тебя день.
<dredix> или это флэш мутит?
<dredix> ноч сейчас
<[Raiden]> можеш ьсказат ьверсию дров нвидии и версию флэша*
<[Raiden]> ?
<dredix> дрова сейчас гляну
<dredix> а версию флэша где глянуть?
<[Raiden]> ну на том же ютуюе пкм по видео
<[Raiden]> вроде там было
<dredix> проприетарный драйвер плановые обновления
<dredix> 11.2.202...
<[Raiden]> Хм, у меня 11.1.102
<[Raiden]> может в этом дело
<[Raiden]> а может и нет
<dredix> а как откатиться?
<[Raiden]> я незнаю как правильно в слуае с флэшем )
<[Raiden]> может проснется кто
<[Raiden]> можно удалить вообще , слить архив с адобе и положит ьлибу  в /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins остальное содержимое в /usr
<[Raiden]> я только так могу послать сделать )
<[Raiden]> гарантии что в этом проблема -нет
<dredix> =)
<dredix> гляну сейчас в хромеуме
<dredix> в хромеуме всё ровно
<dredix> чудеса
<[Raiden]> хром или хромиум?
<dredix> 11.1.102 там
<dredix> хромиум
<dredix> типа новая версия сырая в firefox
<dredix> так чтоль?
<dredix> и как она молчком поставилась...
<[Raiden]> видимо да, или глючит с чем-то, что у тебя используется. Дрова видео могут влиять например
<[Raiden]> можешь сделать как я выше говорил
<dredix> я так и не нашол папку
<dredix> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<[Raiden]> Хм
<dredix> /usr/lib/firefox 8/0
<[Raiden]> не
<dredix> firefox addon
<[Raiden]> ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<dredix> а сори есть
<dredix> ниже просто
<dredix> флэшплугин альтернативпро
<[Raiden]> тебе надой найти какой пакет устанволен и снести. Лучше через синаптик по слову flash
<dredix> сек
<dredix> адоб флэшплугин 11.1.102
<dredix> чудеса...
<[Raiden]> а сам точно не ставил?  может ещё быт ьв ~/.mozilla/профиль/plugins
<[Raiden]> или где то там
<dredix> в  usr?
<dredix> или нет?
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> в домашней папке
<[Raiden]> ~ сокращение
<[Raiden]> cd ~
<dredix> скрытая ?нет?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> ls -a
<dredix> ох тут сколько скрытого=)
<[Raiden]> или -la
<dredix> мозила фирефокс
<dredix> 27oq4wr3.default
<dredix> Crash Reports
<dredix> profiles.ini
<dredix> первые 2 это папки
<dredix> куда лезть?
<[Raiden]> 27oq4wr3.default
<dredix> ага уже тама
<[Raiden]> plugins
<[Raiden]> пусто?
<dredix> такой папки не вижу
<[Raiden]> хз тогда
<dredix> minidumps
<dredix> weave
<dredix> startupCache
<dredix> OfflineCache
<dredix> extensions
<[Raiden]> стоп
<[Raiden]> не надо
<[Raiden]> нету значит
<dredix> 2 оставалось=)
<dredix> закладки и кэш
<dredix> а если удалить и потом снова загрузить с синаптика...
<dredix> может чо криво стало
<dredix> хотя там 11.1
<[Raiden]> я уже всё сказал выше
<[Raiden]> другой идеи нет
<dredix> а в мохиле уже сл версия
<[Raiden]> фф брет флэш из 2 папок
<[Raiden]> они уже названы
<dredix> и если грохнуть браузер и полставить заново...
<dredix> поставить*
<dredix> не вариант?
<[Raiden]> ничего не даст
<[Raiden]> можно удалить флэш
<[Raiden]> и поставить другой
<[Raiden]> или перставить этот
<[Raiden]> браузер тут непричем
<[Raiden]> dredix: а зайди в браузере в настройки, там где плагины
<dredix> ну
<[Raiden]> какая там версия флэша и 1 видно или 2?
<dredix> адоб флэш плеер инсталер
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> ты мне имя пакета навываешь? :)
<dredix> 11,2,202
<dredix> ааа
<dredix> там галка стоит авт обновлять мол плагины
<dredix> вот он и не спрашивал
<[Raiden]> тогда может не будем флудить?
<[Raiden]> может просто сделаешь то что час назад сказано?
<[Raiden]> найти пакеты по имени, удалить
<[Raiden]> поставить руками или переставить
<dredix> так в синаптике 11.1 а тут 11.2
<dredix> или ты про папки с мозилой
<[Raiden]> набери ls -la ~/.mozilla/plugins
<[Raiden]> если пусто, значит оно поставлено в /usr/lib/...
<[Raiden]> соотв надо удалит ьпакеты
<dredix> нету
<[Raiden]> не хочешь - не удаляй , только не пиши мне, отвлекаешь
<dredix> ура усё заработало
<dredix> СПБ
<[Raiden]> этот пакет по ходу выкачивает во время устанвоки флэш
<[Raiden]> короче я незнаю что там с врсиями могло случиться, н оесли предположит ьчто файл лежал там же где пакетный, то снос пакета помогает
<Vladislaw> =msg NickServ identify 123abc
<Vladislaw> ,kz
<Vladislaw> бля
<[Raiden]> должен был помочь т.е.
<[Raiden]> сча ещё и забаню за мат ))
<[Raiden]> такие штуки лучше в окне сервиса писать, не на канале
<Nor8> )))
<Nor8>  Или сделать так, ятобы клиент запомнил )))
<Vladislaw> сорри
<Vladislaw> та он не всегда запоминает
<Vladislaw> как назло :(
<Nor8> Какой клиент?
<Vladislaw> иксчат
<Vladislaw> просто он сам фокус переключает, иногда успеваю в окно сервиса написать, иногда успевает приконнектиться и перейти на канал 6(
<[Raiden]> в хчате нет автоиндента, но ест ьперформ, типа выполнение при подключении
<[Raiden]> туда вписать можно
#ubuntu-ru 2011-12-06
<Nor8> [Raiden]: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-customise-unity-like-never-before/
<[Raiden]> видел
<[Raiden]> на лоре было ещё в скриншотах.
<[Raiden]> до весны я не вылезу из кде. Как бы не заманивали )) К тому же док юнитевый не очень-то
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Одного не пойму, что им мешало сделать так, чтобы юнити с самого начала можно так настраивать? )))))
<[Raiden]> фиг знает.
<[Raiden]> де в общем-то не только док и панелька
<[Raiden]> но и набор прогармм таких как гедит, наутилус и т.д.
<[Raiden]> и эти составляющие де , чего-то лучше не становятся
<[Raiden]> я бы даже сказал становятся хуже )
<Nor8> Так школота дорвалась до кодинга, туши свет! )))
<[Raiden]> угу
<shenmue> [Raiden], 3.1.1-pf =)
<[Raiden]> shenmue: не бсодит? )
<shenmue> там же ванилька патченная
<shenmue> со старым конфигом и избраными модулями
<[Raiden]> а ликерикс по твоему что )
<shenmue> понятия не имею но не работает
<[Raiden]> там правда патчей больше
<shenmue> ядро 10мб всего весит
<shenmue> планировщик кстати на bfq включил. в зен кернеле он всего один
<[Raiden]> бб
<[Raiden]> пойду досплю остаток ночи )
<shenmue> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1206/h_1323131998_9222346_4eef290127.png
<shenmue> ос всего неделю стоит. оО
<Nor8> ))
<Nor8> Чистилки часто удаляют то, что не нужно
<shenmue> кстати localpurge отсутсвует в репах
<shenmue> да он читсити то лог и всякие прочие temp
<shenmue> чистит*
<shenmue> оська шустрее стала. ^_^ плавно все работает. правда это далеко до 10.04 =(
<Nor8> А какая версия?
<shenmue> 1110
<shenmue> мята 12
<Nor8> Норм
<Ilshat> чет вчера бред какой то был с 11.10
<Ilshat> пытаюсь вырубить wifi и подключиться с патчика. сперва не мог вырубить wifi. а потом тупо перед тем как подключиться через патч-корд, лезет в wifi с попыткой подрубиться. в итоге затягивается
<Luric89> Привет всем
<sharikoff> й
<Luric89> не вкурсе где можно подглядеть скрипт , чтоб он брал файлик и отправлял на определенный почтовый адрес
<sharikoff> вкурсе
<sharikoff> в интернете
<Luric89> оке пасиб
<Luric89> у мя есть скрипт переключения интерфейса если падает инет и включает 3г модем с динамическим ip , хочу сделать так чтоб когда переключается на резервный канал , мне письмо приходило на почту с ip адресом 3г модема:)
<Luric89> придумал такую весчь , что скрипт еще сохраняет ifconfig в файл и вот как этот файл отправить уже вопрос)))
<Luric89> сча буду рыть как чего отпишусь , может кому надо будет)
<sharikoff> погугли письмо с аттачем
<Luric89> а sendmail это чего за програмулька?
<Luric89> не почтовый сервер надеюсь?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> именно почтовый
<Luric89> блин(((
<Luric89> есть какая то програмулина только для отправки ?
<sharikoff> ssmtp
<Luric89> все :)
<Luric89> сча бум настраивать :)))))
<baronos[work]> Хола хола)
<Luric89> все решил, теперь писмо будет приходит :)
<Luric89> а как сделать чтоб смс отправляло еще ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почти у всех операторов есть email2sms пишешь письмо на определенный адрес и оно как смс приходит
<Luric89> gfcb,
<Luric89> пасиб щя погляжу
<Luric89> а на билайне не кто в курсе
<sharikoff> модем есть?
<sharikoff> билайновский
<sharikoff> пихаешь настраиваешь смстулзы и шлешь се смс скока влезет
<sharikoff> обычно шлюзы операторов тормозные
<sharikoff> приходит смска поздно
<Luric89> говорят как то можно типа от так отправлять yjvthntktajyf@sms.beeline.ru
<Luric89> вместокроказяблов номер телефона)
<chapt> ну а можно подрубить телефон и с помощью  gnokii слать )
<sharikoff> я и говорю
<sharikoff> медленно туда слать
<sharikoff> и есть имхо ограничения
<Luric89> а других способов нету
<sharikoff> например всего 3 смски
<Luric89> капец че то билайн вапще
<sharikoff> билайн был пожизни гавном
<Luric89> позвонил в тех поддержку , грю услуга есть такая , грят хз)))
<sharikoff> что связь что инет
<Luric89> в новосибе покрайней мере норм связь
<Luric89> сделал
<Luric89> dct pfvenbk )
<Luric89> через мегафон нормально ходит очень быстро
<Luric89> только вопрос еще есть , как мне сохранять из ifconfig ppp0  только IP адрес в файл?
<Luric89> если делать ifconfig ppp0 > /etc/message тогда там будет полностью ip mac и куча всякой ненужной ереси
<Luric89> или где можно порытся в этом направлении
<Luric89> ifconfig ppp0 | grep -P " inet addr:" > /etc/2 делаю так и выводит всю строку , а как ограничить чтоб выводило например только 10 символов?
<Ilshat> Luric89: ifconfig ppp0 | grep -P "inet addr:" | tr ':' ' ' | awk '{print $3}'
<p0wS> Добрый день, возникла проблема :при вводе пароля в хубунту не загружаеться система, а возращает обратно в меню учетных записей
<p0wS> кто с этим сталкивался
<p0wS> ?
<madkox> А если сделать ctrl+alt+f1 и ввести логин/пароль - пропустит?
<p0wS> нет
<Ilshat> а че пишет
<p0wS> сек ща вернусь скажу
<User077[web]> Добрый день всем
<User077[web]> есть кто живой?
<baronos[work]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Ilshat> baronos[work]: ))
<Luric89> ! 1 rule
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='1 rule'
<Luric89> ! 1rule
<ubuntuhelp> Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<Luric89> есть тут люди
<Ilshat> !ask | Luric89
<ubuntuhelp> Luric89: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<baronos[work]> Ilshat: ))
<Luric89> гы)
<Ilshat> а че, прикольно )
<Luric89> ыгы
<SergeyIT> никого нет
<Luric89> здесь пусто
<Luric89> я тут подумал , что еще прикрутить к серваку , инет переключает , смс и маил шлет
<Luric89> чеб еще сделать то :)
<Ilshat> вот мне надо инет переключатель
<Luric89> рассказывай
<Luric89> какие интерфейсы
<Luric89> скриптом могу поделиться наверное :)
<Ilshat> сидишь с вафли. сунул патчик и хоп, заработал с тем же MACом, что у вайфая
<Ilshat> а вафлю вырубил
<User077[web]> я совсем зеленый в линукс системе. Вопрос вот в чем решил попробовать установить дома интернет шлюз и фаловый сервер (имеется отдельная машина с 2 сетев картами) . На одном компе стоит вин 7 на второй был установлен убунту сервер 11.10 . в к
<Luric89> а ну тут не чего сложного нет
<Ilshat> Luric89: ну я и не говорю, что сложно. надо сделать просто.
<Luric89> да ну ты брось
<Luric89> в интерфейсе пишешь макадрес
<User077[web]> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces он какбудто его открывает но он пустой этот файл. Я нажимаю ^r лезу по каталогу на хожу этот файл . выбираю его. его сожержимое прописыается. я его чуть дополняю но мне при сохранении пишет что отсутствует файл или ката
<Luric89> только свой
<Luric89> hwaddress ether 01:02:03:04:05:06
<Luric89> а как ты хочешь пальцем выключать?
<User077[web]> помогите пож я ваще новичек. желательно поподробнее
<Ilshat> тут без скрипта не обойтись
<Ilshat> Luric89: надо сперва вырубить вафлю. сменить у него мак временно на другой. его мак прописать для eth0. включить eth0.
<Ilshat> Luric89: и обратная функция, когда убираешь патчик
<Luric89> у тебя 2 интерфейса ? eth1 и eth0 ?
<Ilshat> нет. eth0  и wlan0
<Luric89> а eth0 выключен когда вафля работает?
<Ilshat> надо чтобы в сеть выходило только с одним маком. чтобы DHCP правильно работал. один из них вырубать надо, когда другой работает
<Luric89> eth0 выключен когда вайфай работает или нет?
<Ilshat> да
<Ilshat> и наоборот
<Luric89> давай сюда свой файл interfaces
<Ilshat> да я ша на работе
<Luric89> аа
<Luric89> сча
<Ilshat> там все по дефолту вроде как
<Luric89> кроче смотри , узнаешь какой тебе мак нужен
<User077[web]> мне давайть файл?
<Ilshat> мак лучше константом в скрипте прописать
<baronos[work]> Вы транслируйте свои сообщения тому кому пишите. А то каша получается.
<Luric89> нее
<Luric89> мак прописывай в настройке interfaces
<Luric89> auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp        hwaddress ether 01:02:03:04:05:06
<User077[web]> <+Luric89> простите вы мне?
<Luric89> http://paste.pro/5137121
<Ilshat> Luric89: тогда мак у eth0 и wlan0 будут одинаковы
<Luric89> нет не вам
<Luric89> ага , но суть то в том что 1 интерфейс всегда выключен
<Luric89> и этим маком пользоваться не будет
<Luric89> а скрипт довольно прост , сча навояем че нить
<Ilshat> User077[web]: открывай другим редактором
<User077[web]> <Ilshat> я очень извеняюсь...а каким??)
<Ilshat> User077[web]: если у тебя ПК. то gedit к примеру (sudo gedit ......)
<User077[web]>  <Ilshat> я им пробовал тоже самое((
<User077[web]>  <Ilshat> может я чтото не то делал или не так?
<Ilshat> User077[web]: а че ты вообще хочешь сделать?
<Luric89> а тебе пренципиально чтоб 1 скриптом было?
<SergeyIT> Ilshat, а нм почему нельзя юзать?
<Ilshat> SergeyIT: для новичка лучше gedit )
<Ilshat> более привычнее
<Ilshat> SergeyIT: ой. я походу тя не поняд
<Ilshat> не понял*
<Ilshat> SergeyIT: что за нм?
<Ilshat> Luric89: да мне главное чтобы работало все
<SergeyIT> нетворк манагер )
<Luric89> все щя замутим
<Ilshat> SergeyIT: хочется автоматизировать все. чтобы без лишних кликов
<Ilshat> Luric89: при подключение патчика же срабатывает условие? типа if.pre-up?
<SergeyIT> Ilshat, тебе переключать каждые 5 минут надо?
<Ilshat> SergeyIT: нет
<deronik> hello
<deronik> ребят можно на unity боковую панель отключить как нить?
<Luric89> да хз
<Luric89> да вапще , там деать то нечего если 2мя патчиками
<SergeyIT> deronik, и что делать будешь без нее
<SergeyIT> ?
<deronik> ну на гноме как  то нормально без нее было
<deronik> а если гном ставить настраивать моеты много
<Ilshat> если у юнити убрать бок панель. то у него больше ниче не останется
<deronik> =)
<deronik> дак это же хорошо
<SergeyIT> deronik, используй другое окружение
<Ilshat> deronik: поставь гном
<stolzus> в другом окружении глобального меню нет
<stolzus> плюсую вопрос дероника
<SergeyIT> в каком смысле?
<p0wS> Добрый день я писал, с проблемой : не могу авторизоваться в системе
<stolzus> в том, что меня этот вопрос тоже заинтересовал
<p0wS> после ввода пароля и нажатия энтер, меня выбрасывает в меню авторизации и так бексонечно
<SergeyIT> stolzus, какой?
<stolzus> deronik> ребят можно на unity боковую панель отключить как нить
<p0wS> систем а стоит xubuntu
<SergeyIT> p0wS, а в консоле можно залогиниться
<p0wS> залогинился а что толку?
<p0wS> кнтр+алт+а
<SergeyIT> stolzus, "Ilshat: если у юнити убрать бок панель. то у него больше ниче не останется"
<p0wS> после того как там залогинился выдает ошибку "default display@
<stolzus> хоткеи есть
<stolzus> и глобальное меню
<Luric89> тебе простой скрипт http://paste.pro/5137122
<SergeyIT> p0wS, значит что то поломал, логи смотри
<User077[web]> я очень извеняюсь. Мне поможет кто нибудь?
<Ilshat> Luric89: а для чего route?
<Luric89> [v
<Luric89> ну как зачем
<Luric89> аааа
<Luric89> блин
<p0wS> подскажите какие комнды нужно использовать чтобы попасть в папку etc/default/saved
<p0wS> и там все удалить
<Luric89> ну вапще чтоб знал куда ходить
<Luric89> хотя дефолтом он и так выставится
<stolzus> User077[web]: "извИняюсь". в чём у тебя косяк то?
<Ilshat> Luric89: лан. пасиб. дома попробую. если че загляну на канал
<Luric89> можно не ставить тогда
<Luric89> http://paste.pro/5137123
<Luric89> а вто обратно )
<madkox> p0wS, rm -rf /etc/default/saved/*
<SergeyIT> (12:30:36 PM) Ilshat: User077[web]: а че ты вообще хочешь сделать?
<Luric89> можно , замутить че то типа , проверка включен ли 1 интерфейс , если включен то выключить изменить мак и включить 2 интерфейс иначе и т.д
<Ilshat> Luric89: я дома попробую все автоатизировать. чтобы система сама запускала нужный скрипт
<madkox> p0wS, про sudo не забудь
<SergeyIT> p0wS, и при таких вопросах тебе не нужна боковая панель? )))
<SergeyIT> Luric89, где-то на форуме была тема про автоматизацию переключения между интерфейсами
<Luric89> а тебе зачем , если инет отваливается или просто так , чтоб скрипт с условия срабатывал , тогда ето другое дело
<Luric89> у мя все автоматизировано:)
<Luric89> и смс шлет и маил отправляет:)
<Ilshat> Luric89: чтобы на рабочем месте сидеть с патча. а если ноутбук свой решу в другую комнату перенести (временно), убираю патч. и система автоматом лезит через вафлю
<User077[web]> <SergeyIT><stolzus> я хочу отредактировать файл /etc/network/interfaces удаленно с машины на каторой стоит win 7 и путту ssh программа. но не получается
<User077[web]> <SergeyIT><stolzus> я совсем зеленый в линукс системе. Вопрос вот в чем решил попробовать установить дома интернет шлюз и фаловый сервер (имеется отдельная машина с 2 сетев картами) . На одном компе стоит вин 7 на второй был установлен убунту сер
<User077[web]> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces он какбудто его открывает но он пустой этот файл. Я нажимаю ^r лезу по каталогу на хожу этот файл . выбираю его. его сожержимое прописыается. я его чуть дополняю но мне при сохранении пишет что отсутствует файл или ката
<boris_t> utf8!!!!
<Ilshat> User077[web]: зачем менять интерфейсы?
<sharikoff> User077[web]: попробуй табом дописывать путь
<SergeyIT> User077[web], может сначала образоваться?
<sharikoff> ты стопудово весь путь писал руками
<User077[web]> просто делаю по инструкции. и там один чувак так делает.
<sharikoff> и ошибся
<sharikoff> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/12/06/voyagers/
<stolzus> чёрт
<sharikoff> ровесник мой
<stolzus> надо багрепорт написать в х-чат чтоль
<stolzus> задолбали кракозябры
<sharikoff> добрался чертяка до границ
<User077[web]>  <SergeyIT> эм в смысле "может сначала образоваться?ъ"
<User077[web]>  <sharikoff>попробуй табом дописывать путь - я "зелень" и не понимаю что вы хотите этим сказать)
<SergeyIT> User077[web], "получить образование"
<sharikoff> короче
<sharikoff> смотри пишешь /etc/net[TAB] он должен сам путь дописывать
<sharikoff> а ты писал весь путь до файла руками и ошибся
<sharikoff> поэтому открыло пустой файл на редактирование
<sharikoff> ферштейн? =)
<Ilshat> sharikoff: ))
<Ilshat> User077[web]: а где ты пишешь команду? в консоле?
<Luric89> ну чего вы издеваетесь над юзером77(веб)
<Luric89> :)
<Luric89> нужно объяснить , что линукс как домашняя системма не айс
<Ilshat> Luric89: да мы не издеваемся. просто бывает такое. что ты пишешь про одно, а они лазуют где то в другом месте
<Luric89> я помню это
<Luric89> когда начинал , мне пишут , а я понять не могу где ето вапще делать нуно
<Luric89> золотое было время:)
<Ilshat> черт, у меня голова кружится уже второй день
<Luric89> шоколад кушать нужно или хотябы  просто кушать)))
<Ilshat> ну про просто кушать - это я выполняю отлично. а вот про шок. ну хз
<User077[web]> <Ilshat> ну какбы да в программе путту соеденившись по сети
<Luric89> шоколад сцуко полезен , не зря же он вкусный :)
<Ilshat> шоколад сцуко дорогой
<Luric89> жить сцуко дорого
<Ilshat> не говори
<Ilshat> в итоге приходится терпеть )
<User077[web]> <+Luric89>а вы не подскажете в чем может быть проблема
<Luric89> <+User077[web]> а че случилось?
<Ilshat> User077[web]: прочти то, что писал шарикофф. до ферштейна
<Dimon4eG> Привет. Как отключить боковую панель в Unity, но чтобы верхняя осталась?
<User077[web]> <sharikoff> а почему тогда Я нажимаю ^r лезу по каталогу на хожу этот файл . выбираю его. его сожержимое прописыается. я его чуть дополняю но мне при сохранении пишет что отсутствует файл или каталог
<Luric89> а ты попробуй в терминале набрать nano /etc/network/interfaces
<baronos[work]> User077[web]:  ради примера пользования [TAB] в чате напиши baro и нажми таб, и так же в консоли.
<User077[web]>  <+Luric89> так не пробовал думаете поможет?
<Luric89> fuf gjvj;tn
<Luric89> ага поможет
<User077[web]> спасибо огромное дома вечером попробую
<User077[web]>  <+Luric89> может ещё есть идеи...напишите плиз чтоб у меня арсенал возможных путей был))
<Luric89> да ето единственный
<Luric89> я так вссегда делаю на серверах :) и все там есть
<Luric89> ну есче можешь попробовать sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<pol710> Уважаемые вопрос -ubuntu 10.04.03 ipotables+squid реально на этом остановить skype, ammyy и подоброе?
<Luric89> а потом опять nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Luric89> реально )
<Ilshat> про sudo тоже не стоит забывать. иначе он потом не отредактирует
<Luric89> порты закрывай по которым скайп ходит и дело в шляпе)
<boris_t> скайп на скок я помню могет и по 80-ому ходить
<chapt> Luric89 а ты сам то пробовал порты скайпа закрыть?
<pol710> об этом и речь
<chapt> его фиг закроешь
<boris_t> надо доступ к серверам скайпа блочить squidom
<Ilshat> залочи подсеть скайпа
<pol710> iptables -I FORWARD 1 -p udp -m length --length 39 -m u32 --u32 '27&0x8f=7' --u32 '31=0x527c4833 ' -j DROP  что об этом думаете?
<sharikoff> pol710: 80 и 443 закрой
<sharikoff> у тя домен есть?
<pol710> нет рабочая группа
<sharikoff> и еще наведу тебя на мысль
<Luric89> скорей всего он через 443 идет скайп то
<sharikoff> скайп ведь где то регится..
<pol710> 80 под араche берегу а об 443 подумаю
<sharikoff> если сделать acl dstdomain .skype.com
<sharikoff> а потом http_deny этот ацл
<sharikoff> pol710: и очень очень советую домен
<pol710> спасибо!
<sharikoff> самому проще будет
<sharikoff> будешь сидеть курить групп полиси рулить
<pol710> знаю, но пока не до этого :(
<sharikoff> беларусы есть?
<pol710> .
<sharikoff> у нас все время приезжала итоговая проверка в дивизию и там был подполковник физрук
<sharikoff> если ты беларус то тебе на бал выше
<sharikoff> я ваще никада не сдавал и был вечным беларусом
<Luric89> гы)))
<pol710> поменялась армия физруки подполковниками стали :)
<sharikoff> это да.. но мне пофик я уже на пенсии
<sharikoff> пусть сами там как нть новый облик строят
<sharikoff> без меня
 * sharikoff будет наблюдать все это со стороны а когда их за тупость начнут на столбах вешать скажет что в этом безобразии не учавствовал
<sharikoff> хотя звали еще на пятерочку подписать. угрожали 400 приказом и квартирой. но не поддался я
<User077[web]> <Ilshat>  скажите пож а что вы имеете ввиду "про sudo тоже не стоит забывать. иначе он потом не отредактирует" или ето не мне?)
<SergeyIT> User077[web], man sudo прочитай и поймешь надо тебе это или нет
<sharikoff> User077[web]: все ответы есть в гугле
<sharikoff> это азы которые ты должен знать прежде чем пересесть за линукс
<sharikoff> Тест
<sharikoff> test
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Fail!
<Luric89> ето не тебе
<Luric89> самое страшное что может случиться при переходе на линукс , не запустится battelfield 3 , skyrim , eve
<portos> Âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> portos! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<portos> Всем привет
<portos> есть вопрос необычный вопрос)
<Luric89> привет
<portos> убунту ставить научился -) а теперь хочется научится (просто знать что не нужно делать) как убить убунту раз и навсегда
<Luric89> О_о необычный?
<portos> на этом канале все задают необычные вопросы)
<portos> забыл
<Luric89> да ето легко , дрова на видюху поставь или можно удалить какой нить паке
<Luric89> ! 1rule
<ubuntuhelp> Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<Luric89> вот тебе ответ:)
<portos> это понятно
<portos> но меня интерисует, ести ли такие команды которые убивают убунту напрочь
<boris_t> sudo chmod a-x chmod )
<portos> boris_t: можно поподробней расшифровать?)
<boris_t> dd поюзай )
<boris_t> chmod - change file mode bits . смотри ман chmod(1)
<portos> boris_t : тоесть даже рут не сможет изменить ничего в системе?
<portos> после такой команды
<skai-falkorr> чекак?
<Ilshat> boris_t: извращенец ))
<chapt> есть такая команда, ахтунг не пытайтесь ее набрать rm -rf
<skai-falkorr> chapt: и выдаст она ошибку
<chapt> а если с судо?
<skai-falkorr> и с судо даст ошибку
<skai-falkorr> цель не определена
<skai-falkorr> да и защита от дурака уже существует
<chapt> что закрыли уже?
<skai-falkorr> лет 5 назад уже
<skai-falkorr> ибо дураков очень много было
<skai-falkorr> и не закрыли.это не дыра.просто защиту от дурака поставили
<portos> ну должен же способ надежно убить линкус да так что б не восстановить
<kenichi_kun>  /msg nickserv identify 352419
<boris_t> )
<kenichi_kun>  /msg nickserv identify  pncdwinxbjyo
<boris_t> пробел в переди не ставь =)))
<SergeyIT> portos, прочитай dd
<skai-falkorr> boris_t: топор
<skai-falkorr> надежно и невостановимо
<SergeyIT> portos, fdisk
<kenichi_kun>  /msg nickserv identify 352419
<SergeyIT> portos, gparted и др
<kenichi_kun> ва
<SergeyIT> kenichi_kun, зачем пароли показываешь?
<portos> буду экспериментировать на виртуалке
<kenichi_kun> незнаю
<[v-8]_jupiter> Добрый день. Подскажите по ptr записям , а то уже совсем запутался. Есть сервер на котором настроенна почта для нескольких доменов но нужна ptr запись. Вопрос какой домен прописывать в ptr? Что бы для остальных оно
<kenichi_kun> я еле зарегестрировался
<[v-8]_jupiter> действовало. hostname?
<kenichi_kun> а можно как нибудь жоский разделить?
<SergeyIT> kenichi_kun, на сколько человек?
<kenichi_kun> на две части))
<boris_t> балгаркой дели
<kenichi_kun> на одной убунта на вторую винду поставить
<SergeyIT> kenichi_kun, иди читать убунтологию
<kenichi_kun> пошол
<portos> rm -rf тоже хорошо работает. но это тупо и умышленно. а так по не осторожности только с командами dd fdisk
<boris_t> пивас главное на сервак не проливать )
<Luric89> ! 1кгду
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='1\xd0\xba\xd0\xb3\xd0\xb4\xd1\x83'
<Luric89> ! 1rule
<ubuntuhelp> Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<SergeyIT> Luric89, с первого раза не запомнил?
<Luric89> было дело :)
<Luric89> поетому всем советую :) учите первое правило))))
<Luric89> вот и день почти прошел :) 10 минут и домой )))
<Luric89> все всем доскорого
<User077[web]> <+Luric89> d
<User077[web]> <+Luric89> jy ctrjyl
<SergeyIT> если по минутам следишь за окончанием рабочего дня - меняй работу - это не твоё
<User077[web]> <+Luric89> последний вопросик, а может быть моя проблема связана с новой версией??
<User077[web]>  <+Luric89> ubuntu server 11.10
<User077[web]> эх..ушел наверно
<User077[web]> (
<Ilshat> SergeyIT: в любой работе бывают случаи, когда становится скучно и хочется домой
<Ilshat> SergeyIT:  вот к примеру у меня сегодня весь день кружится голова. и приходится считать время.
<SergeyIT> Ilshat, исключения не в счет
<Ilshat> SergeyIT: ну если есть возможность, то да, стоит сменить. просто хорошую работу же не просто найти
<[Raiden]> Гном взялся редизайнить эпифани http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-PhbA-Ysd32s/Tt1ClfePBqI/AAAAAAAAG74/js1PGa8MPDc/s1600/web-epiphany.png
<Ilshat> большинство людей тупо терпит свою работу
<SergeyIT> Ilshat, терпят просто работу. "Своя" работа, обычно, не в тягость )
<Ilshat> какой сервис блогов хорош как записная книжк?
<[Raiden]> да любой наверное.
<[Raiden]> моя записная книжка - cherrytree
<[Raiden]> локальная
<Ilshat> ну мне нужна на внешке ) а то на работе чет делаешь. а потом дома приходится лезть в рабочий пк
<Ilshat> блин. у нас сисадмины все залочили
<Ilshat> надо самому сделать.
<User372[web]> Здравствуйте. Кто может подсказать как скомпилировать http://sourceforge.net/projects/foxeye/files/foxeye/ ./configure & make не подходит
<baronos[work]> Ilshat: я гугл плюс как записную книгу юзаю))
<[Raiden]> в архиве нету ридми?
<[Raiden]> ест ьтам ридми, ест ьконфигуре
<Ilshat> baronos[work]: а гугла свой блог сервис оказывается есть)
<[Raiden]> читай, выполняй , показывай вывод команды
<[Raiden]> там даже папк дебиан есть
<User372[web]> нету как компилировать
<[Raiden]> 1. sudo apt-get install debhelper tcl-dev liblua5.1-0-dev gettext
<[Raiden]> 2.  sudo dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<[Raiden]> вторую выполнят ьв папке с сорцами
<[Raiden]> Я это понял посмотрев файл debian/control
 * baronos[work] readme начал читать только в убунту.
<[Raiden]> -rfakeroot наверное лишнее, я sudo указал
<User372[web]> ругается на отсутствие ./configure
<[Raiden]> да вроде не должно
<[Raiden]> можешь не собират ьпакет впринципе
<[Raiden]> набери ./configure --prefix=/usr
<[Raiden]> и потом make
<User372[web]> таже ситуация
<[Raiden]> если тоже не находит, т овидимо ты не в той папке ))
<User372[web]> в корне сурса нахожусь, в том то и дело
<Ilshat> о, хороший блог у гугла
<Ilshat> терь удобно
<[Raiden]> ls -la configure
<[Raiden]> покажи
<User372[web]> ls невозможно получить доступ к configure
<[Raiden]> значит ты либо не в той папке , либо как-то криво архив сачал\распаковал
<User372[web]> есть только configure.in.head и configure.in.tail
<[Raiden]> User372[web]: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1206/h_1323173258_6340352_6cbe50238a.png
<User372[web]> через mc нету этого файла, а из под винды в архиве вижу, глюк
<User372[web]> похоже у меня mc не все показывает
<[Raiden]> tar zxvf  file.tar.gz
<[Raiden]> или sudo apt-get install unp ; unp file.tar.gz
<[Raiden]> я пользую это или арк. В МЦ ещё можн ов юзерском меню по Ф2 выбрать экстракт - это аналогично вызову тара.
<[Raiden]> меню это называется пользовательским, т.к. редактируется, можно дополнять
<[Raiden]> если кто незнает
<User372[web]> мдя, а все оказалось в том, что архив криво залил
<[Raiden]> ))
<User372[web]> хотя http://foxeye.git.sourceforge.net/git/gitweb.cgi?p=foxeye/foxeye;a=summary пробовал исходник качать, конфигуре нет там
<[Raiden]> огда сначала попробуй певый вариант, т.е. сборку пакета
<[Raiden]> вот полезная инфа до кучи http://gq.net.ru/2007/03/16/building-deb-packages/
<[Raiden]> 6декабря , +3. Природа порадовала снегом последние пару лет. И снова захворала.
<[Raiden]> Когда у амеров нефть выткла, какие-то паникеры писали про остановку гольфстрима и про более сухой и холодный климат для европы.
<[Raiden]> судя по погоде - врут )
<User372[web]> спс за помощь
<nicloay> здарова всем? может ктонибудь посоветовать хороший хостинг vps или как то там. чтоб защита от ддоса. бекап и другие фишки - за пределами нашей родины
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не доверяешь родине?
<nicloay> есть причины ))
<kolobok> Всем привет Скажите что такое Gobuntu? Для чего она?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> kolobok: Особенность Gobuntu — «ультраортодоксальный взгляд на лицензирование: никакого firmware, драйверов, графических изображений, звуков, приложений и другого содержимого, которое не включает в себя полного исходного кода материала и не сопровождает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ся полными правами на модификацию и распространение» (с) wiki
<baronos[work]> Это сверх свободная ось)
<kolobok> Джон До а можно после установки всё что нужно для системы скачать с нета и работает ли иам репозитарий?
<[Raiden]> Я 1 время задавался вопросом, почему много шотов с фрибсд и кде. Даже ест ьрисунки чертиков в кедах.
<[Raiden]> и тут осенило. Да просто это лучшая графическая среда под юниксы + фрибсдшники не такие фанаты в плане лицензий.
 * [Raiden] спрятался
 * baronos[work] :)
<kolobok> спасибо всем Я понял
<portos> вопрос по squid3 - как то быстро заканчивается место под кеш (всего 4ГБ). сейчас уже 3.3ГБ использовано. что произойдет когда исчерпаются все 4ГБ?
<portos> не будет работать прокси?
<artus> а что, ограничить кеш 2мя гигами не ?
<portos> artus : тоесть?
<[Raiden]> смотря как работает сквид.  Если кэш в /    и служба работает от рута, то может перестать работать не только кэш
<artus> portos, то и есть
<[Raiden]> если не от рута, то всё ок. Для него резерв ест ь5%  от фс
<artus> portos, http://wiki.squid-cache.org/SquidFaq/ConfiguringSquid
<portos> в папке /home/suid
<User372[web]> [Raiden]: сможешь помочь собрать исходник с гита?
<[Raiden]> чаще всё так же + команда скачки с гита
<[Raiden]> смотря что
<User372[web]> там нету в гите configure
<[Raiden]> ссылку давай
<[Raiden]> или команду на скачку
<User372[web]> git clone git://foxeye.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/foxeye/foxeye
<User372[web]> http://foxeye.git.sourceforge.net/git/gitweb.cgi?p=foxeye/foxeye;a=summary
<[Raiden]> User372[web]: фиг знает, по идее automake должен создать, но не работает )
<User372[web]> может шифруются)
<[Raiden]> да нет, я просто незнаю как быть )
<SergeyIT> скучно
<SergeyIT> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг понг понг...
<SergeyIT> зануда, ничего нового придумать не может
<[Raiden]> User372[web]: тут ещё?
<User372[web]> пока еще
<[Raiden]> User372[web]: федорщики подсказали http://paste.org.ru/?1b2ztd
<[Raiden]> потом конфигуре и т.д. как обычно
<User372[web]> Пасиб)
<undead[web]> hello
<undead[web]> how create new user with password in 1 string
<undead[web]> ?
<artus> !ru | undead[web]
<ubuntuhelp> undead[web]: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<User372[web]> [Raiden]: configure теперь ругается на отсутствие Makefile.in Из старой версии подсунуть вполне возможно?
<[Raiden]> незнаю, попробуй )
<dredix> в убунте есть по умолчанию фаервол какой нить? толи роутер толи сама убунту блокирует медиатомб..чтото кажется что убунту ...раньше то всё работало
<[Raiden]> iptables и надстройка ufw
<[Raiden]> но правил по умолчанию нет
<artus> если ничего не крутил то никто ничего не блокирует
<Dimon4eG> отвалилась аська в голубе, что делать? пишет "Потеряно соединение с сервером: Соединение сброшено другой стороной"
<shmatko> Здравствуйте, как можно обновить дистрибутив с 10.04 до 11.10, а то через менеджер обновления у меня он пытается обновиться до 12.04
<dredix> спасибо
<[Raiden]> sudo iptables -L
<[Raiden]> список правил
<dredix> спасибо
<SergeyIT> shmatko, ставь с нуля 11.10... только сначала подумай
<[Raiden]> shmatko: возможно в источниках , кажется на 3 закладке, стоит галка обновления только до лтс
<dredix> http://paste.pro/5137157                      что либо криминальное тут есть?
<[Raiden]> либо почитай как обновляться подменой источников
<[Raiden]> сначала проверь опции в источниках
<dredix> или тут всё по умолчанию?
<[Raiden]> dredix: всё криминальное
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию правил нет, а у тебя есть
<dredix> накосячено?
<[Raiden]> этого я незнаю
<[Raiden]> но видимо да, если блокируется не то, что тебе надо
<dredix> firestarter ставил возможно оно..в последнее время он запучкается с какойто ошибкой а запускаю с незапущенным
<[Raiden]> ну вот сюда и копай
<dredix> как либо обратно по умолчанию командой реально вернуть правила?
<dredix> после удаления firestarter
<baronos[work]> У меня на 11.04 блочилась ася, у роутера прошивку менял и при создании подключения не ставил галочку фаервол, и стало все работать)
<[Raiden]> временн оsudo iptables -F
<[Raiden]> очистка правил
<dredix> спасиб
<[Raiden]> а как постоянно - я незнаю. Т.к. незнаю что ты ставил и как оно стартует правила.
<dredix> сейчас проверю оно или нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ща он почистить))))
<dredix> firestarter тока
<dredix> фаервол типа
<[Raiden]> это графическая надстройка над iptables
<Dimon4eG> Народ, выручайте. Отвалилась аська в Pidgin. Потеряно соединение с сервером: Соединение сброшено другой стороной
<[Raiden]> как она стартует правила я незнаю
<[Raiden]> сам смотри
<[Raiden]> например поищи по тексту файлы в /etc
<dmitriv> добрый день
<[Raiden]> вечер уже
<[Raiden]> )
<dmitriv> как в pidgin настроить видео и аудиосвязь для маилру агент
<dmitriv> ваша правда вечер
<Dmitry> утро :(
<User982[web]> подскажите какой Ubuntu качать у меня процессор Intel® Atom™ N450  разрядность 64 ?
<SergeyIT> User982[web], а памяти? Бук?
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<toluy> хай
<baronos[work]> Тыщ
<shenmue> [Raiden], сэнкс за патч. ос отзычивее стало
<shenmue> стала*
<[Raiden]> нп
<Silver23> Добрый вечер не подскажите какую-нибудь связку Squid кроме Sams
<Silver23> Хотелось бы дома просто настроить попробовать на 2 копьютерах
<[Raiden]> знать бы что такое связка сквид
<artus> ))
<artus> да и зачем sams дома тоже хотелось бы знать )
<Silver23> ))) Squid + SAMS
<Silver23> а больше то не где пробовать
<artus> ну дык в гугл, там написано )
<Silver23> там много чего написано, но лучше же когда вы можете исходя из опыта подскзать )
<artus> что подсказать? вопрос где?
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> гдето была ссылка на статью как вопросы то задавать )
<[Raiden]> я не в курсе в общем.
<[Raiden]> Silver23: попроубй на форуме спроси
<artus> [Raiden], он вопрос сформулировать не может)
<Silver23> Да )
<artus> ну вот когда сформулируеш приходи :D
<yacoov> )
<yacoov> Силве
<yacoov> р
<yacoov> в чем дело?
<Silver23> Мне просто не дают на работе тренироваться - перекрыли кислород этим UserGate...
<baronos[work]> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<artus> че, виндороутер уже режет виртуалки?
<artus> ну если тебе перекрыли прям кислород то наверно таки не в твоей компитенции игратцо с проксями)
<Silver23> Доступы закрыли мне даже на ubuntu.ru и скорость уменьшили
<artus> ну так работать надо,  а не фигней страдать)
<Silver23> А просто завидуют... я то openvpn поднял, а они ещё на виндосе экспериментируют
<Silver23> ))
<yacoov> ты на сайт попасть не можешь?
<Silver23> Нет, просто я хотел попросить проверенную статью по squid + sams + iptables или другую связку )
<artus> Silver23, здесь филиал гугла?
<dredix> =)))
<Silver23> Нет конечно, а что трудно написать пробую такую то такую и потом уже посылать на гугл?
<baronos[work]> artus: если я боту в личку !оп отправлю вы активируйтесь?)
<artus> @kick Silver23 трудно причитать правила для начала ?
<artus> baronos[work], а кто ж его знает )
<baronos[work]> :D
<artus> baronos[work], ну что, кричал боту?
<baronos[work]> artus: ага
<baronos[work]> Бот завис)
<artus> baronos[work], хайлайтни
<baronos[work]> artus: все норм, это отклик эндчата или инета был)
<artus> во, бибику включил )
<baronos[work]> хмм:)
 * baronos[work] увидел свои глаза в зеркале, и понял, он тоже красноглазик.
<sms> Всем привет! Где мне взять правильный unwind-dw2-fde-glibc.c для распоследней Убунты?
<UNIm95> baronos[work] njulf z abjktnjdj ukfpsq=(
<UNIm95> baronos[work] а я тогда фиолетово глазый=(
<baronos[work]> И че нового?)
<novuyUbuntoid> Прив всем, когда я создаю нового пользователя командой adduser создается группа и сам пользователь. Какие права у этой группы и пользователя по умолчанию и где их можно посмотреть?)
<The_BROS> Есть решение проблемы Skype (зависание, пожирание оперативки)?
<dredix> а не раб камера?=)
<The_BROS> <dredix> камера как раз раб
<novuyUbuntoid> эмм , кто подскажет на счет прав новосозданных пользователей. понятно что они имеют доступ только к своему каталогу, они имеют какие нить права управления системой
<Sergey_IT> novuyUbuntoid, посмотри в какие группы они входят
<novuyUbuntoid> я создал пользователя adduser test , создалась группа test  и в нее засунут пользователь test
<Sergey_IT> а доступ по правам на файл **7 - могут читать, писать, запускать, ну и т.д.
<novuyUbuntoid> а сам пользователь созданный и группа какие имеет права доступа к системе? просто в 11.10 есть группа админов, чьи права чуть меньше рута. Что имеем в этом случае?
<baronos[work]> !user
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите добавить новых пользователей в Ubuntu, см. инструкции на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto . Чтобы дать пользователям административные привилегии, Вам следует добавить их в группу admin. См. также !sudo.
<Sergey_IT> baronos[work], в 11.10 с гуи тулзой непонятно (
<novuyUbuntoid> короче если создается новая группа, у нее права простых смертных. Права групп(именно уровень доступа к системе, не к файлам) можно менять
<novuyUbuntoid> ?)
<Sergey_IT> novuyUbuntoid, админ имеет право быть рутом, например по команде  sudo
<novuyUbuntoid> понятно, админ только в группе админ. я сейчас в группе test, пользователь test, команда sudo все равно работает, что бы это значило?)
<Sergey_IT> novuyUbuntoid, при установке какое имя давал?
<Sergey_IT> тест?
<novuyUbuntoid> да , группа тест пользователь тест
<novuyUbuntoid> uid=1000(test) gid=1000(test) groups=1000(test)
<Sergey_IT> ну так он по умолчанию входит в группу админ - иначе как конфигурить систему
<novuyUbuntoid> по умолчанию был 1 пользователь, и имя ему root , ubuntu-10.04-minimal
<novuyUbuntoid> а нет ошибся я) нормально все вроде  test is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported., извиняюсь
<Sergey_IT> novuyUbuntoid, имя root использовать нельзя
<novuyUbuntoid> да знаю я, на VDS по умолчанию рут создается, из под которого ты уже сам рулишь что надобно тебе.)
<novuyUbuntoid> для этого и создавал пользователя что бы рута не юзать
<Sergey_IT> novuyUbuntoid, не понял, а из под юзера с админскими правами сидеть нельзя?
<novuyUbuntoid> Sergey_IT его надо создавать отдельно, мне не нужен он)
<novuyUbuntoid> Sergey_IT, его надо создавать отдельно, мне не нужен он)
<Sergey_IT> а он при установке системы не создался?
<Sergey_IT> novuyUbuntoid, а рута в убунте по-умолчанию нет и не надо
<baronos[work]> Не ужели трей изменится в гш)) https://github.com/gnome-design-team/gnome-mockups/raw/master/notifications/notifications-redux.png
<Sergey_IT> baronos[work] в ближайшее время всё меняться будет
<baronos[work]> Согласен, я блог дизайнеров дома часто смотрю, прям няшка юзабильная))
<Sergey_IT> года через 2 может устаканится
<baronos[work]> Было бы не плохо, хотя сейчас с сайтом расширений намного проще стало)
<Sergey_IT> скучно
 * baronos[work] ушел болеть за зенит
<Sergey_IT> baronos[work], все равно проиграют...
<Sonmeleon> как вы считаете, какую версию Firefox нужно ставить?
<Sergey_IT> 9.0
<Sergey_IT> )
<Sonmeleon> уже есть 9.0??
<Sergey_IT> у меня есть )
<Sonmeleon> вот это у них темпы роста
<Sonmeleon> многие плагины не работают на 8-ую версию...
<Sergey_IT> плагинами не пользуюсь
<Sonmeleon> аа
<Sonmeleon> блииин, не могу запустить qip из-под wine
<Sonmeleon> она запускается и зависает...
<Sonmeleon> чего хочет хз..
<Sergey_IT> а что такое кип?
<Sonmeleon> мессенджер
<Sergey_IT> а зачем? Линуксовского нет?
<Sonmeleon> я в нём себя комфортней чувствую..
<artus> извращенец же )
<Sonmeleon> есть, поставил Qutim
<Sergey_IT> отвыкать от вин привычек надо
<Sergey_IT> переучиваться легко (Вот к юнити привык уже, теперь путаюсь, когда в гноме2 )) )
<[Raiden]> есть такая фигня. Я когда ГШ смотрел, что растянулось на неделю. Потом где-то ещё неделю его нехватало , в другом де
<artus> не хватает это смены раскладки по капсу и буфера обмена по выделению мышой в альтернативной оси) а все остальное мелочи)
 * baronos[work] тихо мирно подглядывает ;)
<novuyUbuntoid> XD а как удалить папку с именем начинающимся на - ?
<[Raiden]> rm "name"
<[Raiden]> rm \-name
<novuyUbuntoid> rm: invalid option -- 'e'
<novuyUbuntoid> и ковычки и слэши)
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> mc удаляет? лень думать
<novuyUbuntoid> дай пример команды
<shenmue> переименовать и удалить
<shenmue> или *nametrololo
<novuyUbuntoid> аналогично
<novuyUbuntoid> инвалид опцион е
<novuyUbuntoid> кто еще что предложит?)
<artus> а че, таб сломали? )))
<novuyUbuntoid> хз, папка имя с - , попробуй сделай че нить)
<artus> а вообще если трабла таки с кодировкой то проще чеерез mc прибить )
<baronos[work]> Поставить де и через фм удалить)
<artus> ну дык rm и tab пока не выбереш ее )))
<[Raiden]> novuyUbuntoid: sudo apt-get install mc
<[Raiden]> и запусти
<[Raiden]> удалять - ф8
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/352253/0b5d41e3 или эт только в zsh такой кошерный автокомплит ?
<baronos[work]> Или консольный типа тотал командер
<[Raiden]> только в зш. 1 из вариантов. У меня так же настроено. выбор вариантов курсором
<[Raiden]> или табом - по вкусу
<novuyUbuntoid> удалил XD
<novuyUbuntoid> полный путь из корня написать надо было)
<artus> ну вот, рм и таб )) и всех делов )
<novuyUbuntoid> таб не катит там)
<novuyUbuntoid> почти
<baronos[work]> Почему?
<artus> [Raiden], http://itmages.ru/image/view/352254/a3c2eb0a а вот в баше кажись такой няшки нет)
<novuyUbuntoid> он не дописывает для rm а только печатает возможные варианты
<[Raiden]> нету
<[Raiden]> и дописк ключей нету. rm -ТАБ
<[Raiden]> зш тру
<artus> ога, удобный он очень
<artus> вот только я еще oh-my-zsh не смотрел, а вроде как там есть чего то вкусного
<[Raiden]> я особо не вникал в настройку. Мне хватает просто комплишена более мощного
<artus> [Raiden], https://github.com/robbyrussell/oh-my-zsh/blob/master/plugins/debian/debian.plugin.zsh удобно же )))
<baronos[work]> Away похож на Авай, а это с тувинского мама переводится)))
<[Raiden]> alias ar="sudo $apt_pref remove"
<[Raiden]> ar есть такая команда
<[Raiden]> + эти короткие альясы ещё помнить надо\привыкать
<[Raiden]> artus: пожалуй обойдусь )
<artus> я в плане набратся интересных решений и себе помаленьку стянуть)
<sig_wal1> тогда уж не ar, а destroy
<sig_wal1> или alias изничтожить=
<artus> ))))
<artus> alias мвааахаха=
<dredix> да что за надпись постоянная....Требуется установка ненадёжных пакетов....надаела уже
<artus> веру твою испытывает, поддашся ли ты соблазну
<dredix> как что нить хочу поставить обязательно она выскакивает
<dredix> дык уже на всё подряд...
<artus> ну дык ключик добавлять надо ) когда репу новую суеш)
<dredix> все обновления ..
<dredix> тама уже этих ключей штук 6
<dredix> куда их солить чтоли=)))
<artus> ну вобщето на каждую репу свой ключик должен быть )
<dredix> а откуд его взять?ключ
<artus> купить) :D
<dredix> не эт не наш профиль=)))
<dredix> уже 4 репозитария отключил из за этого сообщения
<dredix> а то пишет мол 53 обновы а как обновляешься выдаёт такую байду
<artus> не знаю, нет у меня такой байды которая такое пишет )
<artus> aptupdate && aptupgrade я себе делаю когда надо и все )
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com  цифры
<[Raiden]> ...которые видно после apt-get update
<[Raiden]> другой вариант
<[Raiden]> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 5A9BF3BA4E5E17B5
<[Raiden]>    gpg --export --armor 5A9BF3BA4E5E17B5 | sudo apt-key add -
<[Raiden]> из заметок
<[Raiden]> циферку свою
<dredix> это всё ключи?
<artus> был гдето у меня однострочник который сам проверяет отсутствие клбюча на репы и добавляет автоматом для всех, но гдето потерялся)
<dredix> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /tmp/tmp.0GXHsaHb62 --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com
<[Raiden]> это что?
<dredix> это послекоманды
<[Raiden]> )
<dredix> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com
<[Raiden]> она неверная
<dredix> аа
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com  цифры
<dredix> а цыфиры над ещё узнать
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get update
<[Raiden]> цЫфры там должны быть... На неподписанные репы. Часть ключа это или хз что.
<dredix> чота с ошибками
<dredix> http://paste.pro/5137208
<artus> вооо, нашол
<artus> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com `sudo aptitude update 2>&1 | grep -o '[0-9A-Z]\{16\}$' | xargs`
<dredix> это в терминале над ввести?
<artus> хотя чет оно ругаетцо на keyserver.ubuntu.com
<dredix> dread@dread-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com `sudo aptitude update 2>&1 | grep -o '[0-9A-Z]\{16\}$' | xargs`
<dredix> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /tmp/tmp.yD1fNU70bo --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com
<dredix> dread@dread-System-Product-Name:~$
<dredix> это прошла команда или нет?
<artus> не, это по ходу что то гдето не прошло )
<dredix> понятно
<artus> хотя фиг нает ) у меня все ключи есть ) вроде как )
<dredix> а у меня видимо не все?
<dredix> а ты случаем не знаешь как удалить один из флэш плееров ..их почемуто оказалось 2 в firefox///
<dredix> и терь видео вылетает
<artus> выключи в модулях
<dredix> с ютуба при смене с 360 на 240 да и вообще часто
<dredix> вырубал пофиг
<artus> dredix, http://paste.ubuntu.com/762209/
<dredix> всеравно стоит последняя
<artus> а браузер не пробовал перезапустить? помогает)
<dredix> пробывал=)
<dredix> всеравно крешится=(
<artus> у меня их по ходу с обновками вообще 4ре стоит) и все разные) просто отключил все левые и все пучком)
<dredix> отрубаю 11.2 а оно всеравно остаётся не 11.1 а 11.2=(
<dredix> оно по ход и делает крэш
<dredix> а как тот скрипт обозвать?
<artus> да как хочеш) тебе ж его запускать)
<dredix> а расширение в конце?
<dredix> какое должно быть
<artus> у меня key.sh ) можно без конца ) если сделаеш ему +x
<dredix> спасиб
<artus> а если еще и в ~/bin положиш то вообще красота будет)
<dredix> ок
<dredix> а в терминале не обяз запускать?
<artus> боишся его ?? ))
<artus> ьс
<dredix> да не просто не шарю=)))
<dredix> чтоб закинуть в бин похд права рута над
<artus> нафиг?
<dredix> как команда чтоб войти под рутом в папку?
<artus> ~/bin
<dredix> файл.система/bin
<dredix> ? оно
<artus> mkdir ~/bin && cd ~/bin же )
<artus> в хомяке тоисть )
<artus> ну и chmod 755 -R ~/bin не помешает)
<artus> невиг лезть к руту со своими мелкими скриптиками)
<dredix> произошла мол ошибка
<dredix> =)
<artus> выше читай )
<dredix> mkdir ~/bin && cd  вот эт сначал?
<dredix> chmod 755 -R ~/bin
<dredix> потом это?
<artus> mkdir ~/bin && chmod 755 -R ~/bin && cd ~/bin && nano key.sh
<dredix> mkdir: невозможно создать каталог «/home/dread/bin»: Файл существует
<artus> копипастиш туда текст , сохраняеш chmod +x key.sh  и проверяеш введя key.sh
<artus> ну значит есть
<artus> вобщем пойми логику сказаного и действуй )
<dredix> вот сматри прикол
<dredix> сча
<dredix> http://i008.radikal.ru/1112/ae/2d40332e44ab.png
<dredix> самый низ
<dredix> http://s017.radikal.ru/i410/1112/6b/a53ea8699c96.jpg
<dredix> тож самый низ
<[Raiden]> можно в ~/bin
<dredix> необъяснимо но факт=)
<dredix> хотя отключено
<[Raiden]> я уже вчера сказал где флэш лежит
<dredix> как включить наутилус с рутом?
<dredix> без рута не даёт удалить
<[Raiden]> gksu nautilus
<dredix> спасиб
<dredix> над запомнить
<[Raiden]> или поставь nautilus-gksu  ,после релогина в меню папок будет открыть как суперюзер
<dredix> yt nfr yt yflj
<dredix> не так не надо
<dredix> лучше по мере надобности
<dredix> libflashplayer.so  оно?
<[Raiden]> думаю да
<dredix> итак барабанная дробь=)
<dredix> гг
<dredix> Обновите проигрыватель Flash до версии 10, чтобы улучшить качество воспроизведения. Обновите сейчас или ознакомьтесь с дополнительной информацией.
<dredix> и чо терь поставить?
<dredix> ск5ачать с адоб? или поставить с синаптика?
<dredix> чтоб в просак не попасть опять
<dredix> еееее
<dredix> ура
<dredix> Raiden          СПАСИБ помогло
<dredix> версия терь 11.1
<dredix> и не вылетает пока что
<[Raiden]> ты вчера тоже писал спасибо, а проблема была и сегодня - это настораживает
<dredix> да не сейчас уже видео штук 20 прогнал всё ок
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.ru/6/2/1/4/7/6ecebedd459a891d555235cb174.jpg
#ubuntu-ru 2011-12-07
<fuss> Всем привет! Давацте обсудим посему нынешняя Ubuntu полный шлак!
<fuss> Нужели все уже спят? И даже не хотят покормить троля?
<chupatij> Доброго всем
<fuss> Доброго
<fuss> Убунта гавно /disscas
<Luric89> доброго
<Luric89> полностью с вами согласен , убунту говно , если ее не настроить :)
<fuss> Даже если ее настроить, все равно они на данном этапе сплошное гавно)
<fuss> *оня
<fuss> *она
<fuss> Там даже напильник и рубанок не помагают
<chupatij> fuss:  чтож так кретично?
<fuss> Лолшто?)
<baronos[sleep]> !wtf
<fuss> Там просто действительно эти инструменты не помагают
<ubuntuhelp> Пожалуйста, следите за своим языком и тем, чтобы помочь сохранить этот канал дружелюбным.
<chupatij> fuss: или может рубанок не той фирмы приобрел)))
<fuss> Был той фирмы, когда строгали)
<fuss> Мы этот канал сохоаним дружелюбным, но куда ему быть без таких как я?)
<fuss> *сохраним
<chupatij> fuss: в чем то я согласен по отношению к 11.10 сейчас вот строгаю проприетар для НэВидиИ :-D
<fuss> Эй, подождите, у Нвидии есть тоже проблемы? А то просто со всеми релизами этой недооси как Убунта, сталкивался только с АТИ
<baronos[sleep]> А я поставил гном шелл, и не строгал, все работает как надо.
<fuss> А я уже строгаю долго
<chupatij> baronos[sleep]: просто мне хочется немного примочек, а так как я еще пока новичек, то как то не получается))
<fuss> Каких надо примосек?
<fuss> Лтшний аплетик запихнуть на панельку?
<chupatij> ну чтобы к примеру развернуть все возможности опен джиэл
<fuss> На данный момент Г3 и Юнити самое не настраиваемое гавно
<fuss> Эм
<chupatij> fuss: точно
<fuss> ОпенГЛ
<fuss> Что Вам там надо?
<fuss> Если Вы хотите что в бубунте оно работало лучше чем в винде, то почитайте форум - там таких конченных хватает
<chupatij> fuss: надо вот что: (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root) делал, но потом Иксы вообще тупят, только если в сэйфе заходить
<fuss> кто говорит что у них в бубунте не тормозиот тоже приложение что в бубунте
<fuss> Эм, у меня самая лучшая граф. система для линукса - АТИ))
<fuss> Старая
<fuss> Очень
<chupatij> fuss: просто у меня DELL Inspiron N7110   http://www.citilink.ru/catalog/computers_and_notebooks/notebooks/630689/
<fuss> Но до каталиста который перестал поддерживать старое видео, 10.10 все ок.
<fuss> но на данный момент (гугл просто иссхох), все попробывал
<fuss> Да срать на все, верните хоть работу 10.10
<chupatij> fuss: короче делаю sudo nvidia-xconfig  и после ребута, вообще иксы не запускаются)))
<fuss> эм
<fuss> я не фанат инвидии
<fuss> но спрошу стандартно
<fuss> откуда дровишки? из леса вестимо?)
<chupatij> нет, из менеджера
<fuss> так
<fuss> а зачем что-то вводить после менеджера?
<chupatij> сейчас покажу
<fuss> кк
<fuss> Как я рад что удалил бубунту))
<baronos[sleep]> Ну и иди радуйся в винду, че приперся, по нытт
<baronos[sleep]> Ныть?
<fuss> Нет
<chupatij> счас скрин дам
<fuss> Я просто думал что по некоторым вопросам смогу помочь пользователям, которые недавно установили Убунту
<fuss> Эй, Баранос, а ты ска идейный?)
<baronos[sleep]> Чего?
<fuss> Нечего, пока
<chupatij> fuss: вот что просит http://i047.radikal.ru/1112/5b/59136a7f8548.png
<chupatij> fuss: делаю, перезапускаю и ...... иксы молчат!(((( печаль
<fuss> Эм
<baronos[sleep]> Сделал нвидиа-хконфиг?
<fuss> Я по Нвидии ваще не знаток. Но, предпологаемое действие было сделанно под рутом?
<baronos[sleep]> Заходи в де и запускай иксы и потос все белет норм
<baronos[sleep]> В консоль*
<fuss> Ну ваще-то если они были установленны (или пытались это сделать) через стандартный бубунтовский интерфейс установки новых дров\новго ПО, до после ребута должны работать
<chupatij> baronos[sleep]: происходит следующее: делаю  судо нвидиа-хконфиг, потом ребут но иксы молчат, делаю startx не помогает
<fuss> Стой
<fuss> Можешь еще раз сказать, по порядку, в чем проблема
<baronos[sleep]> Попробуй sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop потом start
<chupatij> просто я не вижу изменений после установки проприетара а хотелось бы ту же самую эмеральд включить
<baronos[sleep]> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<chupatij> baronos[sleep]: /etc/init.d/lightdm stop потом start что даст? я нуб пока
<baronos[sleep]> Версия оси какая?
<chupatij> я думаю у меня конфиг настраивается не правильно по команде nvidia-xconfig
<chupatij> 11.10
<baronos[sleep]> Згачит
<baronos[sleep]> Значит лайтдм
<chupatij> угу
<chupatij> короче порядок моих действий с учетом того что бубунта себе дрова уже выбрала, и активировала
<chupatij> делаю nvidia-xconfig, потом перезагружаюсь?
<baronos[sleep]> Угу
<chupatij> ок
<chupatij> попробую
<TNH> на хубунту можно поствить всё тоже что и на  убунту ?
<chupatij> baronos[sleep]: получил вот Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<chupatij> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<chupatij>                   Device section "Default Device" must have a Driver line.
<chupatij> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<chupatij> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<chupatij> млин простите за срач
<baronos[sleep]> Эт на случай ядерной войны)
<fuss> Так, твое видео поддерживается послед. дровами с оф. саййта?
<TNH> да всё норм для това есть канал убунту чтоб задавать вопросы
<baronos[sleep]> Эррор
<chupatij> fuss: типа да, nVidia GeForceGT 525M — 2048 Мб
<fuss> Установка, по манам с инета была сделана?
<fuss> *драйверов
<chupatij> да все перепробовал, один фиг иксы не запускаются, только в безопасном сижу
<fuss> Хм
<baronos[sleep]> Ставь пробуй xswat там 290 версии дрова может они встанут, если что, а пока в ребут не ушел верни хорг
<chupatij> baronos[sleep]: сделал nvidia-xconfig и что ошибка?
<fuss> Проблема в том, что с послед. дровами от Нвидии не запускается граф. бубунта?
<baronos[sleep]> Логи смотреть надо
<fuss> Да тут понятно и дураку, есть видео - есть дрова, что-то не работает
<fuss> Что логи то смотреть?
<fuss> Это просто трололо
<baronos[sleep]> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<fuss> Ну и ищи их дальше братюнь
<fuss> А если нечего сказать, то росто молчи
<chupatij> baronos[sleep]: Логи смотреть надо(где?) fuss:не запускается граф. бубунта?(да)  baronos[sleep]: xswat (что это)
<baronos[sleep]> !xswat | chupatij
<ubuntuhelp> chupatij: Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<fuss> Забей на логи. Все равно большую часть никто тут не поймет, а гугл будет давать ссылки на похожие сообщения в интернете, оставленные без внимания
<chupatij> fuss:  тру
<fuss> Так оно и есть всегда
<fuss> Вопрос
<fuss> Тф когда ставил бубунту, потом смог в нее загрузиться? до установления драйверов на своем видео?
<chupatij> да
<fuss> Ты ставил дрова на свою Нвидео через предложенный бубунтой драйвер?
<chupatij>  потом она предложила ,типа есть новые проп дрова, установил но херня какаято
<chupatij> да
<fuss> Добро пожаловать в Убунту))
<chupatij> ;-)
<fuss> Приопретарные дрова просто не работают)
<fuss> Не знаю почему
<chupatij> так как же все таки поднять тридэ?
<fuss> Просто поставить стандартные
<fuss> Эм
<fuss> ну 3дэ должно завестись
<chupatij> и в игры нет нет поиграть охото
<fuss> В игры?
<chupatij> а без них все лагает
<fuss> На любом линуксе?
<chupatij> да
<fuss> Ты видимо очень недавно поставил линукс что хочешь игр)))
<chupatij>  на версии 9.04 дрова становились сами и сами настраивались Помню
<fuss> На той версии Убунта была прекрасна! А на этой версии, ты передь тем как сломать себе руку, сломаешь себе ногу
<chupatij> просто обновился недавно до 11.10
<fuss> Зря
<chupatij> ну.....
<fuss> Юнити очень удобно!!!
<fuss> Уже 2 месяца думаю как его выпилить)
<fuss> По твоей проблеме, надо копать в дрова))
<fuss> Думаю стоит ставить на с менеджера дров в бубунте, а с сайта
<chupatij> fuss:  скачал с сайта под свою конфигурацию, ран пакет, а как ставить сейчас мануалы курю
<fuss> Там не сложно думаю. Никогда не пользовался Нвидео) У АТИ там проблем больше
<chupatij> fuss: была у меня ати, стояла хрюша, конфигурация компа была отменной  2 года назад отдал,2500Е, поставил сакред 2, и ати сгорела
<fuss> Лучше сгореть, чем на АТИ поставить бубунту)
<chupatij> купил нэвидию и все норм было, пока кот сцукО не пометил материну
<chupatij> в итоге продал оставшиеся целые железки , добавил и купил вот сие чудо http://www.citilink.ru/catalog/computers_and_notebooks/notebooks/630689/
<chupatij> причем купил последний который был на складе)))
<fuss> Эх, я ничо не знаю. Просто помогаю с проблемами, которые сам видел)
<chupatij> и окнами давно не пользую, все что мне нужно от них свободно запускал на вайне
<fuss> Но да, видимо бубунту как и весь линукс до сих пор не дружит с АТИ
<fuss> а зря окнами не пользуешься
<fuss> там все проще
<chupatij> как вообще оцените то что по ссылке сверху?
<chupatij> fuss: я такой человек что не ищет легких путей)))
<fuss> Я ваще хз, не знаю что ок или не ок сейчас)
<TNH> ты про ноут ?
<fuss> бубунта гавно
<chupatij> да
<fuss> гавно и большая часть линуксов
<TNH> а заче такой мощный ноут ?
<chupatij> за 30 деревянных брал
<fuss> если б ставил себе "линукс" то арч однозначно
<TNH> ну у мня 6 ядровый комп за 22 к брал
<TNH> и то такой комп нужен тока для игр
<fuss> При этом, за установку Арча или его настройку, всегда можно узнать на бубунтовском форуме)
<TNH> а для убунты у мня ноут
<chupatij> TNH: вот сие чудо у меня сейчас, но не могу,, не получается развернуть все характеристики тридэ на бубунте(((
<fuss> У меня на старом ноуте и бубунта и 7ка
<fuss> Скажу так, бубунта слишком стала прожорливой
<fuss> Ее 7ка просто ебет
<chupatij> fuss: есть такое
<chupatij> но есть и плюсы
<fuss> Есть
<fuss> Но на данный момент их очень мало, и они спецефические
<TNH> у мня  семёрка летала на ноуте,а убунта так тормозила что мне казалось что ноут 2 ядровый  на самом деле пенёк первый
<fuss> Вовово
<TNH> перепробовал всё
<fuss> Нечего не помагает
<TNH> и нашёл себе хубунту
<fuss> Ну...
<fuss> Там не столько проблема в гноме
<fuss> я без г3
<fuss> у меня ваще там
<fuss> Но на данный момент, хоть и бубунта вышла поздней намного чем 7ка (имею ввиду актуальный релиз) но она проигрывает во всем винде
<TNH> кроме вирусов :)
<chupatij> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mlvv9YzmH3o
<fuss> У меня аваст, фри, нет вирусов. По порно сайтам лажу каждое утро
<TNH> винда заражаеца через 17 минут как подключаеца к инету
<fuss> У меня бладж в винде 1,5 минут с батареи, в убунте 45 минут
<TNH> россия любит халявные сборки  винды
<fuss> 1,5 часов
<chupatij> TNH: поэтому я на линуксе и сижу, что задолбвло фришные кличи искать
<fuss> У меня стандарт хом
<fuss> Нет сборкам
<fuss> !
<fuss> )
<TNH> ну я тоже сижу на линуксе
<fuss> Ну я тоже сижу на венде)
<TNH> на компах у мня винда только для игр
<chupatij> TNH: а я от игр отказался почти, старею млин, не интересно уже
<fuss> Зачем игры? Если на данный момент Убунта тормозит
<TNH> вчера бетлфилд 3 ребёнку поставил против компа на максимуме идёт а ппо инету нада настойки средние ставить
<chupatij> fuss: я все-же накостыляю, что будет все ок)))
<fuss> АЕРО в винде не такое гавно как ссаный компиз в бубунте (при этом эмеральд надо ставить самому, бо в бубунте видимо и репы гавно)
<baronos[work]> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<baronos[work]> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<fuss> Так, Раиден за меня))
<TNH> :)
<fuss> Но на данный момент бубунта не совсем та ОС что хотелось бы видеть
<fuss> Столько на ДА есть фановских проэктов
<fuss> И всем на них плевать
<TNH> мня  что такое ДА
<fuss> deviantart.com
<fuss> tak
<fuss> deviantart.com
<fuss> так правильно
<fuss> deviantart.com
<fuss> Вот ска, надо было ссылку давать на свою страницу, пару десятков посетителей бы было)))
<TNH> :)
<chupatij> такой офтоп вопрос, а кто чем вообще занимается? я к примеру дезигнер))
<fuss> А я бухаю, курю, и вообще разлагаю свою личность)
<chupatij> ну дезигнеры тоже нет нет злоупотребляют, к примеру как я сейчас, мозг кипит, и поэтому уже 3 литр допиваю
<fuss> Ах да, еще иногда, правда раньше, портировал темы с винды для линукса или сам их делал. Но под всеми перечисленными выше эффектами)
<chupatij> а меня как то больше привлекает лицо линукса, а точнее гнома
<fuss> Да, но на данный момент Гном повернулся к пользователям жопой
<fuss> а не лицом
<chupatij> в форточках ковырять надо, а тут все на блюдечке с голубой каемочкой, это не гном повернулся это Юнити перед показала))
<fuss> Кто в окнах то ковырять? Сменить 2 длл-ки, и наставить кучу софта?
<chupatij> в том то и дело что ломаешь закрытые вещи
<chupatij> а тут как хочешь так и пляши, и с другими делись, и ни чего тебе за это небудет
<fuss> Какие?) Ели так считать то тотже компиз тоже "ломание" вещей, а если еще захочеться установить нормальное оформление окон - эмераль, то надо будет потрахаться, в отличии от венды
<fuss> В винде тоже много чего бесплатного)
<fuss> Кроме самой венды
<chupatij> :-D
<chupatij> меня просто достало искать по торрентам софт
<fuss> Какой?
<fuss> Вот просто какой софт?
<fuss> Что его надо искать на торрентах
<chupatij> в основном для работы с три дэ и 2 дэ
<chupatij> типа 3д макса, фотошопа итд
<chupatij> а тут Аналоги не хуже порой даже лучше, и как говорится совершенно ФРИ
<chupatij> только вот я скорей по работе внутри прог и утилит, нежели настройки костылей и плясок с бубном
<chupatij> fuss: нашел вот че http://www.noobslab.com/2011/09/nvidia-drivers-for-ubuntu-1110-oneiric.html  думаешь поможет?
<fuss> Аха, тут явно фотошоп лучше, учитывая что гимп надо качать, который есть под венду, 3дмакс это ваще, нет его под линукс. чтоб работать в 3д или хоть в 2д для линукса надо машину в 2 а то 3 раза сильнее чем в винде
<fuss> Я не знаю что поможет, кроме удаления убунты)
<chupatij> ну  я и в блендере неплохо вроде, а макс у меня через вино неплохо идет
<chupatij> в Мае ковыряю, она есть под линя
<Offoffoff> fuss: открой для себя blender
<fuss> Блендер есть и под винду. А под вайном - это все равно что трахаться но без девушки, вроде эффекст тот же, но все равно не то
<Offoffoff> fuss: 3dmax не нужен
<fuss> Окей
<Offoffoff> fuss: убей в себе раба
<chupatij> так я про что, я и в блендере на бубунте не плохо
<fuss> Школьник да?
<chupatij> кто я?
<Offoffoff> fuss: хуже
<Offoffoff> fuss: преподователь
<Offoffoff> преподаватель
<chupatij> нет, мне просто 30 и я дезигнер))
<chupatij> все уже туплю,, не мне вопрос был,, простите извените :-D
<chupatij> пойду я в ребут)
<valaam1986> Всем ку!
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @deop
<chapt> господа, не мог бы кто вывести ответ на запрос nslookup www.golos.org
<chapt> у меня почему то этот домен в 127.0.0.1 резолвится
<boris_t> http://paste.org.ru/?46zgyc
<chapt> boris_t спасибо, у тебя я смогтрю тоже самое )
<chapt> самое забавное гугловский днс выдает тоже самое
<sharikoff> ой
<sharikoff> а у меня тоже такая же картинка в компе
<sig_wal1> chapt: потому что golos.org больше нет
<sig_wal1> 4 декабря лежало около 12 сайтов, некоторые ддосятся до сих пор. например, жежешечка (правда ЖЖ плохо работает только временами)
<chapt> sig_wal1: то есть как нет?
<chapt> одно дело если сайт ддосится
<sig_wal1> chapt: когда сайт ддосится по имени, проще всего хостингу, на котором хостится сайт, сделать запись на 127.0.0.1
<chapt> но другое дело когда днс сервера непонятно почему резровят его имя как локалхост
<sig_wal1> это поможет разгрузить каналы хостинга
<chapt> sig_wal1 понял, спасибо за ликбез, не знал об этом
<IchEsseDichAuf> как использовать два pv в одной цепочки конвееров? пробую что-то вроде dd if=/dev/sda1 | pv | gzip | pv | dd of=backup.img.gz
<IchEsseDichAuf> так вот, второй pv перекрывает вывод первого
<sharikoff> а чо такое pv
<IchEsseDichAuf> ок нашёл, опция -c для pv не возвращает каретку
<IchEsseDichAuf> sharikoff: pv показывает текущие данные через конвеер, а также через pv можно управлять скоростью потока
<IchEsseDichAuf> попробуй для наглядности echo "ko0l hAzKer i5 k0o1" | pv -qL 10
<mva> sig_wal1:
<mva> жж не ддосят
<mva> его шейпят на БРФ
<RfADdlS> Етсь у кого ffserver под рукой с возможностью проверки работоспособности в u11.10?
<Ilshat> про какой блог шумиха?
<kenichi_kun> у
<SergeyIT> ку
<Ilshat> gwt тихий ужас
<SergeyIT> Ilshat, а это что такое?
<Ilshat> SergeyIT: сказал бы язык программирования, но не то. вообщем пишешь на ява, а он потом конвертит все в javascript + html + css. в итоге поулчает веб проект
<SergeyIT> Ilshat, ышо один велосипед
<Ilshat> SergeyIT: угу. но приходится с этим возится ((
<SergeyIT> Ilshat, как то дико, пишешь на яве и это преобразуется в обратную сторону в скрипт и хтмл
<Becket[web]> подскажите пожалуйста, сейчас устанавливал убунту 11.10, при установке драйверов нвидиа не смог остановить и ничего сделать с хсервер, в чём может быть дело?
<Ilshat> SergeyIT: одЫн дЫбил программист написал. мне приходится вести его дело
<SergeyIT> может проще всё переделать?
<Ilshat> SergeyIT: не. на это время не дают. а проект делали пол года. соответственно и переделывать будет не просто
<Ilshat> SergeyIT: тем более начальство понимает, что если заново делать. пол года поулчается челу зря платили зп
<Ilshat> Becket[web]: а зачем их останавливать
<Michael72> А у меня проблема
<SergeyIT>  Michael72, у кого их нет...
<Ilshat> хыхы
<Michael72> Установил lubuntu 11.10. Не входит в систему. Максимум - вижу экран заставки с точками, которые по идее должны перемигиваться, но всё застывает. Alt-F1 к примеру терминал не открывает. Ctrl-Alt-Del не перегружает.
<Michael72> Единственный путь войти в систему только через режим восстановления. Вот сейчс через него
<Michael72> как узнать причину и победить?
<Michael72> или обновиться сперва?
<baronos> ctrl+alt+f1 нажимал когда зависает там или все же alt+f1 ?)
<Michael72> Обновился бы, но этот менеджер обновлений застыл на месте. Окно "Применение изменений", индикатор совсем не появляется, который должен ползти слева направо
<Michael72> alt-f1
<SergeyIT> Michael72: а что ты перегружаешь командой Ctrl-Alt-Del
<SergeyIT> ?
<baronos> ctrl+alt+f1 выход в консоль.
<Michael72> SergeyIT: при входе в систему, когда появились признаки, указывающие на то, что компьютер завис, пытаюсь перегрузиться комбинацией клавиш Ctrl+Alt+Del. На это также нет реакции.
<SergeyIT> Michael72, линукс так не перегружают
<Michael72> baronos, честно говоря, я забыл точно, ctrl+alt+f1 или alt+f1. В следующий раз буду внимательнее
<baronos> Michael72: ctrl+alt+f1
<SergeyIT> Michael72, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=116857.0
<Michael72> теперь же, как мне быть с обновлением. Ждать пока этот менеджер обновлений очухается. Или ... чо?
<baronos> Michael72: если в консоль попадешь пиши там sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<baronos> можно dist-upgrade
<SergeyIT> зачем дист?
<baronos> например через апгрейд в консоле у меня на новое ядро не обновился, а дист-апгрейд это сделал.
<Michael72> Мне кажется я понял суть проблемы. Просто Synaptic видать заблокировал возможность обновляться для других программ
<yacoov> airwolf where are you from?
<sig_wal1> mva: Щ_Щ
<eternal> здравствуйте, у меня ubuntu 11.10 не реагирует на подключение сетевого кабеля, что делать?
<Michael72> а какой тут в lubuntu Display manager?
<eternal> здравствуйте, у меня ubuntu 11.10 не реагирует на подключение сетевого кабеля, что делать?
<User612[web]> privet vsem
<User612[web]> est' kto zhivoy ?
<andrex> !translit | User612[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User612[web]: Транслит на канале разрешён только для вопросов о том, как настроить русский язык.
<SergeyIT> Michael72, http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/derivatives
<User612[web]> я не знал , первый раз тут. вообщем есть вопрос . админ в вашем убунту какие права по умолчанию имеет ?
<User612[web]> можно присвоить себе sudo как нибудь если знаешь логин пароль админа?
<SergeyIT> User612[web], спроси админа
<User612[web]> я админа в глаза не видел и вообще не знаю существует ли он ))
<eternal> у меня ubuntu 11.10 не реагирует на подключение сетевого кабеля, что делать?
<dredix> на другом конце сетевого кабеля то есть какое либо оборудование? или просто кабель?=)
<User612[web]> с линуксом вообще не обращался никогда , сбрутил акк/пасс админа. пытаюсь поставить сниффер - вижу следующее... скачка,распаковка проходит на ура. но становится ни как не хочет поможет кто ? или мне из дома выбегать уже пора?;D
<eternal> модем стоит
<dredix> уголовно наказуемо
<User612[web]> аргх
<eternal> на винде все нормально, а тут 0 реакции
<SergeyIT> User612[web], это что - сбрутил?
<dredix> переборка паролей
<User612[web]> айпишник с открытым телнетом
<User612[web]> именно
<User612[web]> НСД называется
<User612[web]> 272 статья
<baronos> !win | eternal
<ubuntuhelp> eternal: Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<User612[web]> не надо умничать я с реальным вопросом к вам , в линуксе ноль
<dredix> и тебе охота так срок получить?
<User612[web]> я исключительно в ознакомительных целях кстати
<dredix> а если на другом конце провода сервер майкрософта=))
<User612[web]> )) ага на линухе)
<dredix> =)))))
<dredix> для экономии
<dredix> - eternal какой дистрибутив?убунту? давно установлен?
<User612[web]> ладно спасибо и на этом ) суперправильные вы какие-то ) гос-во вас наебывает , а нам его нельзя ? вы за ЕР хоть не голосовали надеюсь?...
<User612[web]> hf
 * baronos задумался над связью между ЕР и Ubuntu.
<dredix> гг а потом когда вазьмут за жопу бы начал  заходил на такойта сервак ирц помогали ребята с никами....
<SergeyIT> на лесоповал таких
<yacoov> baronos: что за EP?
<stolzus> baronos: ну как бы - умные люди выбирают убунту. и умные люди не голосуют за ЕР. стереотип :)
<yacoov> amga
<baronos> хмм, значит я умный :D
<yacoov> amgarching: hallo
<yacoov> amgarching: как дела?
<Ilshat> в мск до сих пор бунт или рассосались?
<dredix> интересно он снифер.ехе хотел воткнуть в linux...
<yacoov> что за бунт?
<sharikoff> Ilshat: предупреждаю
<sharikoff> yacoov: тоже
<Ilshat> sharikoff: ну хоть пиши за что. а то я вроде ниче такого не писал
<sharikoff> итак
<stolzus> за нацпол :)
<Ilshat> ну про политику я ничего не писал
<sharikoff> любой базар за это гавно в виде политики, ссылок на говножежешечки с навальными и тд будет жесточайшим образом пресекаться
<dredix> интересно почему тут столько народу а активны единицы...
<dredix> или 90 процентов бнц...
<sharikoff> dredix: а о чем тебе написать
<sharikoff> что у мня все хорошо и работает?
<sharikoff> или про что?
<dredix> угу вот у меня допустим не всё=)
<sharikoff> так есть великий гугл
<sharikoff> который знает все
<dredix> иногда он бессилен
<stolzus> "парни, умвр. куда скинуть лог? на пастебин? хелп плиз."
<sharikoff> он всесилен поверь
<sharikoff> stolzus: paste.pro
<stolzus> ну ёлки. это ж шутка была
<yacoov> )
<dredix> вот сматри есть вэбкамера которая пашет во всех прогах которые тока не пробывал а в скайпе нет
<sharikoff> а я майор в отставке. мозг отморожен долгими дежурствами
<sharikoff> не сразу догоняю
<sharikoff> dredix: а ты посмотрел в гугле совместимость, посмотрел логи, ошибки
<sharikoff> ввел в гугл свои ошибки если нашел
<sharikoff> посмотрел листы рассылки забугорные
<dredix> ну я ещё не спецыалист увы...
<sharikoff> читать то умеешь?
<dredix> по русски да=)
<sharikoff> а есть гугл транслейт
<sharikoff> все тут не чистокровные англичане
<sharikoff> dredix: это называется одним словом -лень
<dredix> но просто даже интересно вот пашет во всём кроме скайпа...
<sharikoff> типа псделайте за меня
<yacoov> каким был бы мир без гугла?
<sharikoff> одной супер командой
<dredix> просто может ктото сталкивался..это будет намного быстрее чем искать и копать пол интеа
<stolzus> обычно или гугл помогает, или ничего не помогает. ну и вариант - когда надо много читать или конпелять самому.
<sharikoff> ну ты спросил кто сталкивался?
<sharikoff> никто?
<dredix> у всех пашет=)
<sharikoff> странно..
<stolzus> редкий случай - когда в упор не знаешь в чём дело и надо помочь составить запрос :)
<dredix> между прочим мне тут очень часто помогают а так бы уже давно плюнул и удалил да юзал говноось
<sharikoff> dredix: так и скажи мол мне нефиг делать. я мол зашел на канал поговорить за жизнь.
<dredix> да не просто выходной сегодня
<sharikoff> за прекрасный канал где очень часто помогают
<sharikoff> где вместо логово постят скриншоты
<sharikoff> *логов
<sharikoff> где целыми днями переставляют кнопочки с места на место, ищут пропавшие кнопочки или редактируют темы
<dredix> на самом деле канал просто очень отзывчивый всмысле ребята на канале не оставят в беде...
<sharikoff> где ставят линукс чтоп там поставить вайн и играть в виндовые игры
<sharikoff> т.е ради понта
<sharikoff> т.е во дворе можно сказать типа вы все лохи а у меня линукс
<dredix> =)))
<sharikoff> а по воскресеньям канючить на канале пытаясь запустить игрушку в вайне
<dredix> у тебя стоит винда второй системой?
<sharikoff> dredix: нет
<dredix> значит вайн стоит=)))
<sharikoff> нет
<dredix> из принцыпа или в игры не играеш?
<dredix> а есть люди которые играют
<sharikoff> играешЬ <- мягкий знак в конце
<dredix> извините по русскому 3 было
<sharikoff> играю
<sharikoff> редко
<dredix> и как это получается? или в сапёра только?
<dredix> в смысле без вайна
<sharikoff> наверное потому что мне 35 лет
<SergeyIT> и где еще с живым Шариковым пообщаешься? ;-)
<sharikoff> SergeyIT: =))
<sharikoff> dredix: ладно.. полегчало мне.. три дальше за свою камеру =)
 * sharikoff злой седня.. был
<dredix> =)))
<yacoov> дядя Шариков как долго вы на канале?
<dredix> ну мне так то тоже 28 но иной раз не прочь поиграть в какую нить хорошую гаму
<SergeyIT> dredix, прелоад библиотеки делал?
<sharikoff> yacoov: года четыре
<dredix> тут много что советовали и в итоге пришли что там мол какието дрова нужны которых ещё не сделали
<yacoov> dredix: во что играешь?
<SergeyIT> yacoov, и сразу на Вы )))
<dredix> понравилась игра калофдюти модернвайр3
<yacoov> :)
<yacoov> она под вайн пашет?
<dredix> хз игрыл у сетры жены на ноуте=)
<dredix> играл*
<andrex> стимовская да
<SergeyIT> yacoov, он 4.5 года здесь )
<kenichi_kun> а под вайном игрушки не лагают?
 * andrex считает арма 2 лучше эти всяких CoD
<[Raiden]> конечно нет. Запускать только надо игры выпущенные до 2003 года
<[Raiden]> ))
<kenichi_kun> )
<kenichi_kun> не у меня бабуля во всякие шарики да махджонги рубится))
<kenichi_kun> вот думаю ставить винду или под вайном норм будет)
<sharikoff> kenichi_kun: не стоит
<sharikoff> есть же флеш сайты с этим добром
<kenichi_kun> ну она интернетом пользоваться не умеет
<[Raiden]> кдешный маджонг и пасьянс вне конкуренции
<[Raiden]> для этого не надо вайн
<kenichi_kun> ну она у меня требовательная))
<sharikoff> kenichi_kun: так ты скриптег напиши в котором включается инет и браузер заходит на страничку
<sharikoff> повесь ярлык на десктоп
<kenichi_kun> эх уметь бы)
<kenichi_kun> я убунту 3 дня назад поставил
<sharikoff> написание скрипта кроме тяжелых случаев равносильно вводу команд в терминал
<sharikoff> типа opera http://google.com откроет оперу с гуглом
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1207/h_1323255291_3800750_d861e89ac8.png
<kenichi_kun> ммм надо попробовать)
<[Raiden]> Хотя для дабушки лучше то, к чему она привыкла
<[Raiden]> )
<kenichi_kun> ну эт да)
<[Raiden]> бабушки*
<Ilshat> дабушки )
<[Raiden]> б и д рядом. Я ещё иногда в слове Для иногда пишу Б
<dredix> Raiden  здарова
<kenichi_kun> а есть какойнить канал для анимешников русскоязычный ?
<[Raiden]> ку
<dredix> не крашится видео
<[Raiden]> ок )
<dredix> супер вообще люди когда живут без глюко=)
<dredix> глюков*
<dredix> Raiden ты не сисадмин случаем?
<[Raiden]> нет
<dredix> uu ntgthm pfvtnbk tckb gthtcnfdkzti dbltj yf .ne,t rfhnbyrf dbcbn f pder bl`n=)
<dredix> теперь заметил на ютубе когда перематываеш на ролике картинка висит а звук идёт
<Ilshat> после gwt ненавижу гугл. дойду до дома,, смою с себя всю эту грязь.
<andrex> dredix: я обычно, когда надо сделать чтото с рутом в обычном пользователе, серез su заходил под пользователем с высшеми правами, а потом sudo или что там тебе нужно
<andrex> через*
<dredix> gksu nautilus рулит=)
<dredix> уже даже запомнил хорошая команда
<andrex> не нехорошая, под рутом графику запускать плохо
<Ilshat> хех. ) я так делал, когда только пересел на убунту
<Ilshat> а шас вообще не юзаю gksu
<[Raiden]> да ну, нормально. Только я бы поставил расширение nautilus-gksu , что бы кликать по пкм на папке
<[Raiden]> ибо мышевоз
<dredix> а как можно без gksu?
<dredix> и без вот этого расширения
<[Raiden]> в терминале sudo nauilus
<[Raiden]> t*
<[Raiden]> либо учи консольыне команды или доставь mc
<dredix> gksudo  ////sudo
<dredix> в чём отличия? кроме доп букв
<[Raiden]> первое графическое
<dredix> nautilus gksu поставил
<[Raiden]> gksudo = gksu
<dredix> ясн
<andrex> продолжай пускать графику от рута и однажды при запуске той или иной тулзы даже от себя, получиш чтото типа токого .... pkexec gedit results: (gedit:7243): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<[Raiden]> в гном2 была  gksu-properties с выборо через sudo или su работать. В третьем не помню есть или нет - у них лозунг: юзеру всё сложно
<[Raiden]> andrex: это тоже лечится.
<[Raiden]> + от рута по разному пускать можно sudo и gksu без параметров не меняет некотоыре переменныве такие как DISPLAY или $HOME
<andrex> да, лечится, но лучше б вабще небыло, и это тока пример, может ещё чё хуже быть
<[Raiden]> поэтому не будет никаких  cannot open display:
<[Raiden]> а вот если сделать sudo -i , а потом gedit - то ошибка будет. Что можно решить... Есть утилита xhost которая может давать разрешение другому юзеру юзать текущую х-сессию
<Ilshat> а че спорить то. кому как удобно, так и делает
<dredix> - andrex,  лучше через sudo?
<[Raiden]> Я не спорю ,я обьясняю как работает. Чего вы там будете делать - мне без разницы
<andrex> dredix: лучше вабще консолью рутовое делать
<dredix> 21 век на дворе графика
<dredix> придумана мышь
<andrex> ты это руту скажи
<Ilshat> dredix: графика в винде
<[Raiden]> можете провести эксперимент
<[Raiden]> в терминале:
<[Raiden]> sudo -i  , потом gedit , потом xhost si:localuser:root localuser:root и снова gedit
<dredix> чтото страшное
<[Raiden]> ой  localuser:root в конце лишнее
<dredix> даже стрёмно пробывать
<[Raiden]> такое правило рабоает до ребута или до выхода с терминала
<Ilshat> ну и че будет
<andrex> ага, а если это само произойдёт выходом из терминала не отделаешся
<dredix>  [Raiden]  помнишь копались с вэбкамерой? которая не работает в скайпе?
<dredix> моей
<[Raiden]> ну ,как-то не очень
<dredix> ну пашет во всех прогах кроме скайпа
<dredix> пробывали пробывали и так не запустилась она
<dredix> в чём причина там не помнишь?
<dredix> в дровах?
<[Raiden]> ну частое вление. Видимо твоя вебкам не поддерживает v4l v2
<Ilshat> dredix: запускай с прелоадером и будет работать
<[Raiden]> надо запускать скайп с пременной LD_PRELOAD=какая-то либа для более старого протокола
<dredix> а почему в других прогах работает с v4l?
<dredix> по всякому пробывали так и не пошло
<[Raiden]> ну тогда я незнаю.
<andrex> #!/bin/bash export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype мона так попробовать
<dredix> вот любую прогу говори стопроцентов буд работать
<jlewka> всем привет
<dredix> - andrex а поподробнее
<dredix> скрипт сделать?
<andrex> да
<dredix> я просто ещё не шарю особо
<dredix> в любой папке?
<Ilshat> andrex: ток без переходов получилось )
<[Raiden]> без скрипта попробуй export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1; env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<jlewka> подскажите, а как etoken заставить работать через прокси сервер? А то почему то при включенной прокси, сертификат не поевляется...
<dredix> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<dredix> cfv crfqg pfgecnbkcz
<dredix> сам скайп запустился
<[Raiden]> ну над оверынй пут ьуказать
<[Raiden]> dpkg -S v4l1compat.so
<andrex> если он вабще стоит
<Ilshat> а либа такая  вообще есть ? ls -la /usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<dredix> сек
<[Raiden]> либоа есть
<[Raiden]> но не там
<dredix> ls: невозможно получить доступ к /usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so: Нет такого файла или каталога
<[Raiden]> dredix: набери dpkg -S v4l1compat.so
<dredix> dread@dread-System-Product-Name:~$ dpkg -S v4l1compat.so
<dredix> libv4l-0: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<[Raiden]> вот это правильный путь...
<Ilshat> нравится мне эта надпись )) linux гну )
<dredix> =)
<[Raiden]> в 11.10 теперь мультиарч, в 64бит дитстре можно ставит ьпакеты 32бит свободно
<dredix> export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1; env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<[Raiden]> отсюда некоторое изменение расположения библиотек
<dredix> так получается?
<[Raiden]> начиная с этого релиза
<[Raiden]> угу
<dredix> ураааа заработала
<andrex> гг
<dredix> по крайней мере в тесте
<Ilshat> dredix: теперь сделай скрипт для запуска
<Ilshat> или тупо ярлык можно переделать
<andrex> зачем просто страку в кнопу запуска добавить
<andrex> стрОку
<dredix> как удобнее то?
<dredix> скрипт?
<Ilshat> ну если ты запускаешь через X. то в ярлык добавить эту строчку
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> позравляю
<dredix> спасиб
<dredix> так чо было то?
<dredix> объясните нубу
<[Raiden]> Можешь например создат ькаталог ~/bin   - в убунте он уже в $PATH будет после релогина.
<[Raiden]> и там созавать свои скрипты
<dredix> а без этой строки не будет работать вэбкам?
<dredix> и что делает эта строка?
<Ilshat> подгружает библиотеку
<dredix> которая не загружается по умолчанию?
<Ilshat> в моем понимание скайп пытается найти вебку своими библиотеками. а тут подсовываем ему библиотеку v4l
<dredix> т.е. своими силами вэбкам моя ему не доступна?
<Ilshat> не
<kunni> какой сейчас каталист под линукс самый последний?
<andrex> на сайт амд зайти слабо?
<[Raiden]> kunni: 11.11 вроде
<kunni> да, спасибо, уже нашел
<[Raiden]> Никому не нужна видеокарта гф8600гтс , с поломанной системой охолождения (я её вообще сниму) , 500р, москва.
<kunni> этот каталист последний можно ставить на убунту 11.10 под любую карточку или надо уточнять, какая версия из предыдущих поддерживает карту?
<[Raiden]> под любую не старее hd2ххх
<kunni> извиняюсь, если вопросы  глупые, ставлю на нетбук 11.10, с таким гемором еще не сталкивался
<dredix> через скрипт не пашет
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<dredix> #!/bin/bash export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<dredix> что не так?
<[Raiden]> по команде на строку
<SergeyIT> dredix,  я же тебя про прелоад спрашивал (во многих темах про скайп на форуме описано)
<andrex> если скрипт
<[Raiden]> #!/bin/bash  , export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1  , env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<[Raiden]> 3 строки
<dredix> понял
<dredix>  SergeyIT  я не шарю про прелоады=)
<SergeyIT> dredix,  и не ищешь на форуме )
<dredix> там как писали я пробывал не получалось
<kunni> [Raiden]: спасибо большое, толковый мануал, странно, что я на него через гугл не попал
 * [Raiden] черный пояс по гуглению
<[Raiden]> )
<dredix> ппц рано радовался
<dredix> со скрипта не пашет вэбкам
<dredix> а с команды пашет
<dredix> что не нравится скрипту то
<dredix> вау а тормозит то как=)
<[Raiden]> скоро нг, подари кому-нить свою вебкам
<[Raiden]> и выбери чего-нить из этого https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<[Raiden]> как моя практика показывает, те что юзают uvcvideo драйвер без проблем.
<[Raiden]> это возможно не самый лучший совет, но самый простой
<dredix> =))))
<dredix> dread@dread-System-Product-Name:~$ export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1; env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<dredix> libv4l2: error allocating conversion buffer
<dredix> libv4l2: error allocating conversion buffer
<dredix> libv4l2: error allocating conversion buffer
<kenichi_kun> веб приложения это типа которые в соц сетях приложения?))
<dredix> libv4l2: error allocating conversion buffer
<dredix> во как
<Sonmeleon> Всем привет!
<Sonmeleon> подскажите конвертер видео хороший и быстрый? основная потребность flv -> avi
<Sonmeleon> Ну пожааалуйста
<Sonmeleon> ))
<andrex> ffmpeg
<Sonmeleon> его через командную строку?
<andrex> dredix: гугли по ошибке
<[Raiden]> Sonmeleon: avidemux
<[Raiden]> не совсм конвертер, скорее начальынй редактор, но можно конвертить
<UNIm95> Sonmeleon: arisra transcoder
<baronos> transmageddon нормуль был конвертер
<pol710> Добрый день! щас мучался с кольмаром, пока не перегрузился ума дать не мог, перегрузился и в /etc/squid обнаружил файл !.#squid.conf, к чему бы это? :-)
<Sonmeleon> всем спасибо)
<pol710> прав на просмотр содержимого под рутом не хватает :-)
<pol710> # ./.#squid.conf
<pol710> bash: ./.#squid.conf: Нет такого файла или каталога
<[Raiden]> !.#squid.conf или .#squid.conf
<pol710> в mc вижу как !.#squid.conf
<[Raiden]> ls -la *.conf
<pol710> -rw-rw---- 1 root root 168921 2011-12-07 15:11 squid.conf
<[Raiden]> )
<pol710> ссылка?
<[Raiden]> незнаю. Если верить лс, то это не ссылка, а ег овообще нету
<[Raiden]> squid.conf другой файл
<pol710> squid.conf на месте
<pol710> ладно, всё хорошо, что хорошо кончается :)
<pol710> спасибо
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> пакани всю папку /etc - это будет архив 5-7мб
<[Raiden]> и всё будет заканчиваться всегда хорошо
<pol710> так и делаю :-)
<kenichi_kun> блин я так туп даже хело ворлд не мого написать(((
<SergeyIT> kenichi_kun, а зачем его писать?
<only_you> kenichi_kun: на че мпишешь то?
<SergeyIT> на баше наверно )
<only_you> абі не на моно)
<kenichi_kun> как зачем попробовать
<SergeyIT> kenichi_kun, на чем?
<jlewka> народ, подскажите, а как можно потестить samba & winbind  на нагрузку?
<SergeyIT> kenichi_kun, это? http://www.firststeps.ru/linux/
<kenichi_kun> SergeyIT не
<kenichi_kun> когда на винде был на с++ пробовал
<kenichi_kun> щас даже не знаю
<SergeyIT> kenichi_kun, на каком языке не знаешь?
<kenichi_kun> на всех не знаю в том то и проблема)вот создал я файлик написал в нем все что нужно
<kenichi_kun> сохранил его а дальше то чего делать
<yurau_> кто мне скажет откуда у меня kvirc 4.1.1 я забыл? на официальном сайте 4.0.4
<SergeyIT> kenichi_kun, компилировать (линковать)
<kenichi_kun> ofc gjghj,e.)
<kenichi_kun> ой
<kenichi_kun> щас попробую
<UNIm95> yurau_ бета--стабильный релиз?
<yurau_> с какого сайта?
<UNIm95> yurau_ ppa?
<SergeyIT>  yurau_, ты попал... под тестирование )
<yurau_> сейчас поищу ППА
<yacoov> ты попал на тв)
<SergeyIT> в 6 кадров )
<UNIm95>  yurau_: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/KVIrc а я телепат=)
<yurau_> я нашел файлы ftp://ftp.kvirc.de/pub/kvirc/snapshots/ubuntu/karmic/
<yurau_> UNIm95: там не сказано откуда качать
<kenichi_kun> <SergeyIT> пишет мне чо нет такого файла или каталога и еще типа gcc:no input files вот
<kenichi_kun> что*
<kenichi_kun> у меняфайл на декстопе
<artus> kenichi_kun, харош офтопить
<SergeyIT> kenichi_kun, учи матчасть, рано тебе еще программить
<kenichi_kun> угу
<only_you> kenichi_kun: пиши на брейнфаке
<only_you> он самій легкий
<only_you> для новичка самое оно
<only_you> (:
<SergeyIT> only_you, так я ему ссылку дал на "первый шаг", а ему это не то )
<kenichi_kun> я его читаю)
<SergeyIT> kenichi_kun, О, почитай,  man gcc  и проникнись )
<kenichi_kun> ооо нуда я уже проникся)
<User996[web]> привет всем
<Holeech> привеь
<User996[web]> я выхожу в интернет через gprs мтс енерджи нужна программа для учета трафика, что бы при превышении лимита в 20 мегабайт отключала соединение. кто , что посоветует???
<User996[web]> уа есть кто тут?
<baronos> !ask | User996[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User996[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<baronos> User996[web]: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/11/overview-network-traffic-monitor.html
<UNIm95> кто с пхп работал?
<UNIm95> вопросик есть
<artus> UNIm95, /join #php
<UNIm95> функция mail() что вызывает?
<User996[web]> http://php.net/manual/ru/function.mail.php
<User996[web]> hjkjkl.
<User665[web]> добрый вечер
<User665[web]> не подскажите как в консоле поменять зеркало обновления системы
<User665[web]> в кубунту что то не нашел программу обновления системы, приходится в консоли обновлять
<User665[web]>  и нужн опоменять зеркало обновления
<[Raiden]> muon
<[Raiden]> для обновления
<[Raiden]> в гуи , в кде
<[Raiden]> вот насчет создания зеркала незнаю. Тут только консольное что-то.
<User665[web]> я имел ввиду поменять зеркало репозитория
<User665[web]> к примеру обновиться с корбины
<User665[web]> то есть гуи
<[Raiden]> кубунта 11.10?
<User665[web]> lf
<User665[web]> да
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1207/h_1323269812_9965719_8a3e8bd69a.png
<[Raiden]> программа называется muon
<User665[web]> спс большое
<only_you> пітался 12.04 поставить
<only_you> лайтдм не запускается
<[Raiden]> это ничего не значит. Надо как минимум лог Xorg.0.log
<[Raiden]> но я не буду смотреть. 12.04 выйдет в апреле, тогда и приходи.
<SergeyIT> only_you, она кривая
<User212[web]> у кого есть подробное описание работы цшкуырфкл
<User212[web]> wireshark
<User212[web]> у кого есть подробное описание работы wireshark на русском языке
<only_you> SergeyIT: та вот лубунту 11.10 юзаю и на кривость не жалуюсь...совсем
<SergeyIT> only_you, а у меня и 12.04 стоит, поэтому знаю, что кривая )
<[Raiden]> на канале английском любителей бет шлют на #ubuntu+1
<User771[web]> а можно поставить gnome3 в kubuntu?
<[Raiden]> это хорошая идея
<[Raiden]> можно, gnome-shell пакет впринципе достаточно.
<[Raiden]> У меня так и стоит. Основное кде. Но иногда пускаю ГШ
<User771[web]> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell так?
<[Raiden]> угу
<User771[web]> спс
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], на #ubuntu шлют хоть по адресу, а здесь просто шлют... (
<[Raiden]> точнее пускал. СЧа чего-то перестал. Кде покрывает всё что может гном. Даже немного больше.  Допустим, в Г Шрежим превью показывает окна с текущего стола. А в кде ест ьэффект все окна, показывающий все ,если я двигаю мышку в угол
<[Raiden]> т.е. не надо преключать стол. Выбрал программу и перекючаешся на её стол
<[Raiden]> в ГШ надо просматриват ькаждый стол отдельно
<User771[web]> о спс)
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а в юнити показывает все столы
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<[Raiden]> угу. В юнити да.
<User771[web]> а кернел можно скомпилить отдельный не с репозитория обунту?
<sharikoff> конечно
<[Raiden]> и в квине и компизе ест ьвыбор с текущег остола или все
<[Raiden]> в ГШ - нет
<sharikoff> можно написать ваще с нуля кернел
<[Raiden]> User771[web]: можно
<[Raiden]> sharikoff: )
<sharikoff> будешь линусом
<sharikoff> сразу
<[Raiden]> ага, сча извращения в моде. Напишите своё ядро на питоне или яве
<sharikoff> возьми за основу миникс
<sharikoff> мой те совет
<sharikoff> =)
<[Raiden]> ))
<SergeyIT> опы поехали... )
<[Raiden]> User771[web]: сборка ядра ubuntu way - в гугл.
<sharikoff> потом останется фигня написать шелл и прикладные программы
<User771[web]> 3.1.4 думаю запустить на кубунту, в репозиториях только 3.0.0.1.
<User771[web]> 3.0.0.13
<User771[web]> я раньше собирал ядра
<User771[web]> помню
<User771[web]> со времен 2,4
<sharikoff> 2.4.20 было модное ядро
<sharikoff> непробиваемое
<sharikoff> туда еще патчик надо было для авторазмонтирования сидюка накатить
<sharikoff> и ваще ты становился крут
<[Raiden]> моете два собрать. Ванильное и с этим патчем http://pf.natalenko.name/
<[Raiden]> и посмотрет ькакое получилось шустре
<[Raiden]> е
<sharikoff> о божечко..
<sharikoff> пф кернел..
<[Raiden]> шарик, офф!
<[Raiden]> :)
<sharikoff> неужели пф работает там?
<sharikoff> так как надо?
<[Raiden]> там не фаервол
<sharikoff> а что?
<[Raiden]> там написано
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> пост фактум
<sharikoff> а жаль..
<[Raiden]> мог бы и получше назвать, ага
<sharikoff> я бы порадовался нормальному пфу в линуксе
<sharikoff> скажем так к счастью +30
<[Raiden]> к геморою +100
<[Raiden]> )
<sharikoff> да ну. там синтаксис в сто раз человечнее
<sharikoff> чем в таблесах
<sharikoff> nat on em0 from 192.168.10.0/24 to any -> 89.252.34.107
<sharikoff> вот пример ната
<sharikoff> проще и понятнее некуда имхо
<[Raiden]> юзай ufw ) , он вроде проще чистых иптаблесов
<kunni> кто напомнит, как вырубить автоматическое уменьшение яркости на ноутах в убунту 11.10 спустя 7 сек бездействия? у ская видел, найти не могу
<kunni> а, нашел, это на форуме было
<sharikoff> гыы sudo ufw allow from 192.168.0.4 to any port 22
<sharikoff> если не видно разницы зачем платить больше
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> sharikoff, ufw таки адекватнее оказался?
<sharikoff> artus: неповеришь
<artus> )))
<sharikoff> один в один с пф практически
<artus> ну надо тогда посмотреть будет в его сторону
<sharikoff> алооу дени то понятно.. а вто как с натом дела и редиректом?
<[Raiden]> тогда ещё и gufw посмотри
<sharikoff> ха ха
<User043[web]> не поможете, заюзал ettercap с параметрами -i wlan0  -G, просканировал сеть  на хосты и знаю что есть 4 точки подключения . но программа ни чего не нашла Randomizing -1 hosts for scanning... Scanning the whole netmask for -1 hosts... 0 hosts added to the hosts list...
<sharikoff> в чистом виде в синтаксисе айпитаблесов все редиректы и маскарадинги засоа=вываются в /etc/ufw/before.rules
<sharikoff> просто и понятно =))
<sharikoff> малаццы
<sharikoff> [Raiden]: иксов нету.. юзается все только удаленно =)
<artus> sharikoff, хотя http://strannick.blogspot.com/2008/12/ufw-ne-ochen-horoshaya-shtuka.html
<sharikoff> так что гуи мульки не помогут..
<User043[web]> wlan0 ->	4C:ED:DE:5A:5B:47           invalid           invalid что означает?
<sharikoff> vj;tn abkmnhetn gj vfrfv
<sharikoff> может фильтрует по макам
<sharikoff> точка доступа твоя
<User043[web]> а invalid
<sharikoff> или ты к соседу присоседицца хочешь на халявку?
<sharikoff> User043[web]: инвалид -значит все хреново
<User043[web]> я хочю хосты просканить
<User043[web]> Ettercap
<sharikoff> верю
<sharikoff> руководство есть к ней?
<User043[web]> -i wlan0  -G с параметрами запускаю
<sharikoff> ман какой нть
<User043[web]> есть
<sharikoff> ну вот
<sharikoff> там все написано
<User043[web]> интерфейс wlan0 одновременно работает инет
<User043[web]> а инет на vpn
<sharikoff> отрубись от инета проведи эксперимент
<sharikoff> это ж очевидно
<User043[web]> линукс пишет что есть 4 точки доступа а программа 0
<User043[web]> )) понял
<dredix> у меня тоже включон вифи вот тока подключи можно по зызе и мобиле моей и фсё
<dredix> подключиться*
<dredix> фильтр мак рулит
<sharikoff> иду темно смотрю пятно тяп тяп тепло мням мням гавно. хорошо что попробовал а то бы наступил
<dredix> точка то есть а вот инета халявного нету
<User043[web]> ды я хочю прокс поставить у соседа)
<sharikoff> дак спроси соседа  да ставь
<User043[web]> что б он не знал
<sharikoff> =))
<dredix> =)))))
<dredix> а то он не узнает когда у него инет будет тупить=)))
<dredix> особенно в онлайн играх это оч заметно
<dredix> с пинга в 20мс будет 1000
<User043[web]> я же не сутками буду сидеть
<dredix> совсем туго у вас с инетом чтоль?
<User043[web]> да нормкль
<dredix> а смысл тогда...
<dredix> сейчас по моему в любой деревное хоть адсл но есть
<dredix> деревне*
<User043[web]> анонимпрокс
<artus> @kick "User043[web]" ты каналом ошибся, школоло хацкеры гдето там  ====>
<dredix> =))))))
<dredix> чтото хакеров прям манит сюда
<dredix> как бы ддос атаку не устроили на этот серв
<artus> это ты о ком ? о неосиляторе мануала ? )))
<dredix> дык уже только за сегодня второй
<sharikoff> щас дураков мало осталось..
<sharikoff> люди выживают за счет плейстешенов подключеных в инет..
<dredix> другой хотел использовать комп чужой подобрал пас
<sharikoff> dredix: ну я ж говорю
<sharikoff> поставил линукс -крутой хацкер
<dredix> а я первого так и не понял с венды он или с линукс
<artus> хацкер же) с убунты)
<dredix> =)))))
<dredix> плохого я о нём был мнения продвинутый=)))
<dredix> всех прям манит халява
<dredix> готовы за 300 р в месяц сесть в тюрьму
<dredix> ппц
<[Raiden]> откуда ты такую сумму нашел?
<dredix> ну у нас самый безлимит дешёвый сток стоит
<[Raiden]> виндовс+офис+фотошоп - обычн окласика для дескопа. Посчитай сколько это. Ещё мелки варезных утилит типа винрара, тотала и т.д.
<dredix> примерно 3мегабита
<[Raiden]> А..
<[Raiden]> я не читал начало разговора
<artus> хе, у нас за столько примерно 50ть )
<dredix> эт про инет
<artus> а 3ка гдето в 5$ выйдет)
<dredix> ппц ну ничего лет через 10 вас  догоним
<dredix> помню когда ток адсл подключил юзал 128 за 950 р
<artus> зато у вас мобильный безлемитнее и дешевле :(
 * artus потопал ништяки на гриле готовить
<dredix> и никада не думал что (скоро)  будет скорость намного больше и дешевле
<dredix> ништяки это кура=)?
<sharikoff> ништяк по блатному фуфайка
<dredix> ппц завтра на работу
<shenmue> baronos, почему есть берилий но нет давалия?
<baronos> shenmue: есть возмулий
<shenmue> аа... точно =) спс
<baronos> :D
<baronos> сделал себе тему из стандарной с небольшими доработками, убрал закругление на топ панели, а то хром не симпотично смотрелся в углах)
<Michael72> какой сайт порекомендуете для пользователей lubuntu?
<baronos> lubuntu.ru
<dredix> ппц вот это да убунту зависла на глушняк...первый раз ..неожидал
<dredix> думал отвиснет фиг тама 15 минут и как висела так и осталась
<baronos> это миф
<dredix> из всего работала тока мышь
<dredix> даже время замерло
<dredix> алт+ктр+ф1 ноль результата
<Sergey_IT> вечер!
<brestows> вечер!
<Sergey_IT> что у нас плохого?
<shenmue> перезапуск иксов
<DenSpirit> Где можно отследить,чего загрузка происходит при логине пользователя в 11.04?
<DenSpirit> У меня логин происходит долго,словно на окнах.
<baronos> везде скорость 2мб\с а на ютьюбе 512кб\с((
 * baronos понял, это заговор... В фф опять все норм, а в хроме лажа.
 * DenSpirit третий месяц оффлайн и сидит в ирц с телефона. В ус не дует.
<Sergey_IT> ну вот, все о плохом )
<^DEMOSS^> Ghbdtncnde. yfhjl
<^DEMOSS^> привет всем
<baronos> фф в два раза меньше  памяти жрет при просмотре ролика с тьюба во весь экран((
<baronos> относительно хрома
<Nor8> И что?
<Nor8> Все знают уже об этом )))
<baronos> пичаль(
<Nor8> И давно.
<^DEMOSS^> Кто знает куда мне обратиться с вопросом об экспорте данных из базы аксесса MDB  в микрософт скуль сервер ?
<Nor8> ))
<Sergey_IT>  ^DEMOSS^: да там все просто
<^DEMOSS^> Sergey_IT: lf ye &
<^DEMOSS^> да ну ? я пытался средствами аксеса 2010 перенести в мсскул 2000 - не получается
<Sergey_IT> ^DEMOSS^, так надо наоборот
<^DEMOSS^> тоеть ?
<Sergey_IT> ^DEMOSS^, средствами скл сервера
<Sergey_IT> или экстортировать в текст и залить, давно было...
<^DEMOSS^> -_- f rfr ntrcn pfkbnm &
<^DEMOSS^> а как текст залить ?
<Sergey_IT> последний раз переносил из ассеса в склите - вот там пришлось тип полей менять
<^DEMOSS^> Sergey_IT: как текстовик можно в мсскул залить ?
<^DEMOSS^> селектом вроде ?
<Sergey_IT> ^DEMOSS^, тулзы есть, сходи на sql.ru
<artus> ^DEMOSS^,  а причем тут мсскул ? и аксес до кучи
<Sergey_IT> artus, извини, но все молчат
<artus> а че, мсскульщики настолько унылы что в маны не читаем и лезем офтопить на канал бубунты? )))
<shenmue> да
<baronos> Отправил заявку на работу "Отпугиватель белых медведей на ледоколе на месяц до северного полюса" :D
<^DEMOSS^> Sergey_IT: приват
<Nor8> baronos  Думаешь, возьмут без стажа? )))
<baronos> Nor8: фиг знает)) за то прикольно) 6.000$ платят))
<Nor8> Я бы сам не откащался от такой зарплаты )))
<Nor8> baronos Ч этой работой будет так же как и с работой на острове в Австралии. Скандалы, интриги, расследования, выиграет конкурс какой-нибудь упырь, который будет жаловаться на холод, зарплату и одиночество ))))
<baronos> Nor8: +1
<nexxxt> ку
<baronos> msg Nor8 вот это тоже нормуль "Ассистент археолога-экскрементолога" 45-65т.руб.)))
<baronos> (
<Nor8> baronos Хавно мамонта откапывать очень актуально, особенно перед выборами )))))
<User173[web]> Всем привет, мне бы  нужна помощь со звуком на ноуте Lenovo G555 под Ubuntu 10.10
<nexxxt> какая звуковая карта?
<User173[web]> честно говоря не знаю, как посмотреть ?
<nexxxt> ну например в паспорте ноута
<nexxxt> и что со звуком?
<Sergey_IT> а где взять паспорт?
<User173[web]> Паспорт далеко, если только перегузится под винду и посмотреть что там в драйверах
<Sergey_IT> а lspci, lsusb?
<nexxxt> Sergey_IT: дык известно же: в паспортном столе, если тебе больше 14
<nexxxt> :-)
<User173[web]> не работает микрофон
<nexxxt> посмотри в настройках устройств входа
<Sergey_IT> а alsamixer ?
<nexxxt> там пульс по-моему
<Sergey_IT> гадаешь?
<nexxxt> давно уже нет
<nexxxt> раньше ковырялся ради интереса, теперь просто работаю.
<nexxxt> со звуком проблем давно уже не было, не первый ноут.
<nexxxt> но я самцами пользуюсь
<Sergey_IT> тоже не имел проблем
<nexxxt> с последним вообще никаких вопросов, поставил и работает.
<Sergey_IT> единственно на буке уровень на микрофоне точно настроить надо было
<nexxxt> угу
<nexxxt> у мну 11.10
<Sergey_IT> сейчас из 12.04 ))
<nexxxt> единственная трабла с выключением: то работает, то нет. но я ее в спящий режим отправляю больше ничего не заметил.
<nexxxt> и как ось?
<nexxxt> мне пару ноутов на нее переводить весной.
<Sergey_IT> nexxxt, да оси еще нет, 11.10 с обновлениями кривыми
<Sergey_IT> не падает и слава богу
<Sergey_IT> хотя удивило, что регулировка яркости на моем буке работает
<User173[web]> Увы пока ничего с микрофоном не получается alsamixer пишет про звуковую карту Карта: HDA ATI SB Чип: Conexant CX20585
<Sergey_IT> User173[web], погугли по имени чипа
<Sergey_IT> User173[web], а регулировки покрутил на миксере?
<User173[web]> в смыле где регулировки?  в alsamixer?
<User173[web]> я там не понял где микрофон регулируется
<baronos> на ланчпаде море не решенных багов с этой звуковой, кому то откат на 10.04 помог.
<Sergey_IT> User173[web], табом переключается playback, capture, all
<Sergey_IT> User173[web], а потом стрелками
<User173[web]> Ну выбрал все (у меня по русски) выбрал стрелками Analog Mic Boast там вместо бегунка цифры с децибелами поставил 40db максимум что возможно результат ноль
<[Raiden]> User173[web]: может это ен та карта
<[Raiden]> может альза видит кодек на видюхе для hdmi
<[Raiden]> навеяло словом ати
<[Raiden]> вру наверное
<Sergey_IT> User173[web], у меня 2 микрофона видит - встроенный и внешний
<[Raiden]> идея этих линз неплохая, особенн оесли их легко создавать
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/7094090
<shenmue> да чот полно идей для линз
<shenmue> тока нет общего хранилища
<[Raiden]> про хранилище хорошая мысль. Можно сделать реп с линзами и индикаторами для верхней панели
<[Raiden]> можно наверное и веб ифейс, но лучше просто реп для меня
<Michael72> Что-то у меня при включении grub не появляется
<Michael72> долгое время чёрный экран, сперва даже не понятно было в чём дело, а потом вдруг бац иксы запускаются
<yacoov> бац)
<sig_wal1> Michael72: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT
<sig_wal1> в /etc/default/grub
<Michael72> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Michael72> Вторая проблема, связана с подключением через модем ZTE
<Michael72> Как-то неоднозначно подключается. То подключается то нет.
<Michael72> И вроде lsusb показывает, что устройство включено и /dev/ttyUSB* все на месте
<yacoov> .version
<yacoov> @version
<ubuntuhelp> The current (running) version of this Supybot is 0.83.4.1.  The newest version available online is 0.83.4.1.
#ubuntu-ru 2011-12-08
<User009[web]> здравствуйте. помогите настроить соединение wi-fi на ubuntu 11.10
<pol710> .
<User169[web]> здравствуйте. кто-нибудь может помочь настроить NVIDIA драйвера ?
<gaga_rin> привет чатик
<stolzus> !nvidia | User169[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User169[web]: Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<User351[web]> можно ли установить ubuntu на amd duron + agp
<Ilshat> User351[web]: а попробовать?
<hunter-12> всем ку
<hunter-12> у кого compiz на 11.10 с fglrx?
<hunter-12> у меня одного рамки окон не перерисовываются?
<User351[web]> <Ilshat> не встает пробовал 10.04
<Ilshat> User351[web]: а в чем проблемы?
<User351[web]> наверно amd x32 ubunta думает intel
<User351[web]> с диска выдает error error error error error error error error error error error error с виндов установил, какбы грузится в темный фон и молчит
<hunter-12> подскажите ппа со старым компизом для 11.10
<mintscum> ребята, стыдно такое спрашивать, но как, через консоль обновить определенный пакет?
<Ilshat> sudo apt-get install <пакет>
<mintscum> Ilshat, пасиб!
<mintscum> Ilshat, а не подскажешь, как установить в консоле, чтобы в этой сессии все комманды выполнялись от root?
<sharikoff> sudo su
<Ilshat> sudo -s или sudo -E -s (оркужение останется от прежднего юзера)
<mintscum> спасибо!
<SergeyIT> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Failed!
<Ilshat> кто-нибудь играл старую игрушку Генералы. пошаговая экономическая стратегия. играешь в окошке
<Ilshat> или просто Генерал
<stolzus> генерал forever alone
<stolzus> Generals ты имеешь в виду? Ирак, США и Китай?
<Ilshat> stolzus: да не. я про русскую игру ) она старая.
<Ilshat> в окне играешь. обычный VCL элементы
<Ilshat> обычные*
<baronos> хола хола)
<stolzus> не знаю
<stolzus> помню на сеге была игра. там были пушки и территория
<stolzus> :)
<Ilshat> как в хостингах закрывают директории? тупо убирают права для Other?
<KyuuBe> htaccess
<KyuuBe> внутрь deny from all
<KyuuBe> .htaccess
<KyuuBe> точнее
<Ilshat> KyuuBe: да не. изнутри как защитить
<Ilshat> чел может залить скрипт и посмотреть корневые каталоги.
<User394[web]> всем привет
<User394[web]> ребята не подскажите - я хочю на ноут поставить кубунту и убунту и можно ли использовать общий /home и не будит ли это извращением)?
<User394[web]> или проще поставить одну кубунту и гном шел
<User394[web]> или наоборот
<stolzus> охохо
<stolzus> общий хомяк - ссзб
<stolzus> если ты чтобы систему одну из 2-х удалить потом - то загадишь хомяк. смысла нет
<stolzus> ставь убунту, и десктопы стаь
<User394[web]> то есть убунту а потом кде
<stolzus> User394[web]: у тебя давно линукс?
<User394[web]> нет
<User394[web]> в кубунту оеоло месяца сижу
<User394[web]> около
<stolzus> вот. тогда не химичь. ставь убунту. потом kubuntu-desktop
<stolzus> мета-пакет такой
<User394[web]> а пакт на русско будет?
<stolzus> будет у тебя юнити и кде
<stolzus> ну а потом гнум можешь
<stolzus> эм. наверное
<stolzus> я на английском сижу :)
<stolzus> там вроде неплохо русифицируют
<User394[web]> просто в сьюз так можно ставить а вот в убунту не знаю
<stolzus> можно
<stolzus> у меня gnome2, xfce, lxde и e17 одновременно стояли
<stolzus> :)
<User394[web]> а е17 что такое
<stolzus> энлайтмент :)
<stolzus> тоже DE
<User394[web]> не подскажешь сьюз по сложнее убунты?
<chapt> у меня почему при взгляде на него сразу ассоциация с кедами по внешнему виду ))
<stolzus> я не ставил
<stolzus> имхо, проще убунты ничего нет :)
<jlewka> подскажите
<jlewka> а как в aptitude или apt-get увидеть список пакетов для которых есть обновления
<stolzus> Результатов: примерно 3 910
<stolzus> пардон. не туда
<jlewka> а как в aptitude или apt-get увидеть список пакетов для которых есть обновления
<jlewka> и через апт можно обновить только некоторые пакеты7
<jlewka> где все то?)
<Ilshat> jlewka: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Ilshat> это обновить пакеты
<jlewka> Ilshat, издеваешься?)
<Ilshat> jlewka: че не так
<jlewka> мне надо увидть список пакетов которые готовы к обновление, и обновить ток некоторые из них
<Ilshat> upgrade те покажет список пакетов. отказываешься от обновления и можешь по отдельности ставить
<jlewka> млин, там черт ноу сломит, пока разберешься что там написано
<jlewka> нормальный листинг сделать можно?)
<Ilshat> jlewka: вообще был отдельный пакет для apt. который надо ставить. он выводит список обновлений. а так надо поискать в параметрах
<jlewka> -s ток если...(
<Ilshat> jlewka: а чем -s не нравится
<jlewka> пакет в строчку хочу и что бы рядышкм vers и кратк информ)
<evil_hog> test
<ubuntuhelp> evil_hog, Fail!
<evil_hog> здравствуйте. есть ли у кого-нибудь опыт успешной установки и загрузки ubuntu x64 с GPT таблицы на intel efi системе? в данном случае - ноут lenovo z570
<Ilshat> jlewka: покапай в сторону dselect
<evil_hog> не получается, знаете ли :( выбираю в меню загрузки ubuntu, но даже до grub не доходит, ноут выбирает следующее устройство в списке
<valaam1986> всем ку! есть вопрос, почему при проверки обновления он мне говорит что возникла ошибка проыерьте интернет соединени, но при этом интернет работает?
<jlewka> valaam1986, прокси используешь?
<valaam1986> нет, вот что сааое интересное, он что дает скачивать а что то нет.
<amigo> evil_hog: переключи загрузчик bios в legacy mode
<jlewka> сделай пинг этих узлов
<valaam1986> спс попробую.
<valaam1986> W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release i386 (20110427)/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<valaam1986> , W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Release i386 (20110427)/dists/natty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<valaam1986> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<valaam1986> во:)
<valaam1986> это он мне выдает
<chapt> valaam1986 сдром просит же
<jlewka> CD-ROMs не смущает?)
<valaam1986> :)) а ну да сори:) его у меня нет:)
<valaam1986> спс за ответ:)
<jlewka> )))
<evil_hog> amigo: в биос-подобном интерфейсе я могу только изменить порядок загрузки, отключить оптимус, настроить часы или перевести винт в режим sata/ide
<evil_hog> legacy я там не нашел
<evil_hog> amigo: при автоматической разметке оно устанавливается и загружается, а меня автоматическая не устраивает :)
<amigo> evil_hog: тогда обычный grub не подойдет, надо ставить grub-efi
<evil_hog> ищу что делаю не так
<evil_hog> amigo: инсталлер ставит grub-efi если подключен ноут к инету в момент установки (если нет - то вываливается с ошибкой)
<amigo> тогда не знаю
<evil_hog> но почему-то при авторазметке загружается, а при моей - нет... мне вот непонятно: грубу надо указывать /dev/sda для установки, или загрузочный efi раздел в начале диска? т.е. /dev/sda1
<amigo> попробуй sda1
<boris_t> /dev/sda
<valaam1986> вот еще вопрос, как автоматизировать эту команду что бы при каждом запуске системе мне ее не вводить? sudo mount -l //192.0.0.1/shere /shre -o user=name
<amigo> с efi?
<evil_hog> boris_t: тогда что я мог сделать не так? :)
<evil_hog> amigo: попробую. просто уже бьюсь несколько вечеров, с работы приду и попробую.
<evil_hog> еще, кажется, я неправильно размер efi раздела указал... 20 вместо 200 мб
<evil_hog> просто несколько надоело вслепую ставить туда-сюда, хотелось подтянуть теорию перед последующими мучениями )
<boris_t> ! smb fstab | valaam1986
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='smb fstab'
<amigo> evil_hog: а ты все не ставь, только базовую систему, а как нормально загрузтся доставишь ubuntu-desktop
<evil_hog> ага, вариант, спасибо
<valaam1986> <boris_t> тоесть ее добавить?
<evil_hog> boris_t: и все же, даже при наличии efi нужно ставить grub на /dev/sda ? на одних ресурсах читал, что нужно в efi разде, на других - что grub сам найдет такой раздел и поставится в него
<ppshah> День добрый. есть маленький вопрос
<ppshah> при мобильном подключении постоянно вылетает окно просящее написать пароль для разблокировки  связки ключей. как от этого избавиться?
<ppshah> кстати если не введешь пароль, то соединение не проходит, нужно отключать модем и включать заново
<SergeyIT> ppshah, занулить пароль, не?
<User187[web]> Привет, имел кто-нибудь дело с iwconfig?
<User270[web]> расрас
<User270[web]> здравствуйте
<The_BROS> Можно ли настроить Gimp на однооконный интерфейс?
<User270[web]> The_BROS, кажется тут не общительно
<The_BROS> <User270[web]> четко подметил)
<sharikoff> =)
<|rapidsp|> здесь молчительно
<The_BROS> Ребята, кто использует 11.10. что лучше выбрать из рабочего стола для использования совместно с Cairo Docks, Unity или Gnome Classic?
<|rapidsp|> самто как думаешь
<The_BROS> <|rapidsp|> по нагрузке и удобству думаю будет лучше гном
<The_BROS> но еще не пробовал
<|rapidsp|> gnome classic нету, сейчас это fallback вроде назывется
<baronos> ставь кайро дм типа)
<baronos> http://compizomania.org/?p=2742 вот так типа)
<The_BROS> <baronos> спасибо!
<baronos> не за что)
<baronos> думаю с квадратными фаенза иконками будет норм смотреться, чем со стандартными
<User270[web]> судя по видио - неочень
<User270[web]> а LightDM умеет в рута автологиница?
<User270[web]> ато вот анальная проблема)
<|rapidsp|> автологон в рута? откуда такие суицидальные наклонности?
<SergeyIT> User270[web], режим восстановления...
<baronos> The_BROS: однооконный гимп http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/107680/
<The_BROS> <baronos> да глядел я эту статейку. Но что-то жалуются на нестабильность. Вроде-бы в 2.7.3 версии уже тоже однооконный, но та так же - бета
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/354017/298d4457
<User270[web]> |rapidsp| я живу в руте. уже полгода кстати. арч+гном3. иничо, так хорошо без судо!
<Ilshat> чет у меня вайфай живучий. не убиваемый
<baronos> Ilshat: микроволновку возле него включи пусть частоту забивает)
<Ilshat> да надо бы вообще вырубить
<User270[web]> как на планшет убунту зафигачить?)
<|rapidsp|> User270[web]: ты страшный человек
<Ilshat> ребят, как узнать реальный мак карты?
<sharikoff> на ней написан
<Ilshat> sharikoff: а если это ноут )
<sharikoff> ifconfig
<sharikoff> или dmesg
<Ilshat> и как через ifconfig
<sharikoff> просто запусти его без параметров
<Ilshat> да не. я ж грю, надо реальный мак. а то я сменил его
<Ilshat> в смысле родной
<Ilshat> реальный неправильное формулирование )
<sharikoff> отруби замену и перегрузи
<Ilshat> я только что после ребута
<sharikoff> ну а как ты меняешь?
<sharikoff> скриптом?
<Ilshat> точно. скрипт
<Ilshat> я забыл про него )
<evil_hog> а у меня вайфайный роутер перебивает сигнал от адаптера для беспроводной мыши и клавы, если лежит рядом с этим самым адаптером
<sharikoff> а у меня роутер возле входной двери
<Ilshat> пойду поужинаю. приду буду убивать вайфай
<sharikoff> и ниче не перебивает
<sharikoff> зато проводов по хате нету совсем
<evil_hog> у меня пока что нет возможности поставить роутер у двери :) в основном из-за нежелания покупать вайфайную сетевку для чужого компа :)
<evil_hog> да и квартира временная :)
<sharikoff> купи флешку вайфайную
<sharikoff> сто раз пригодится
<evil_hog> у меня вайфайка в ноуте
<evil_hog> а покупать кому-то не горю желанием, мне пока она не нужна
<baronos> как запускать трансмиссион сразу с низким приоритетом?
<baronos> я так понимаю можно через скрипт, а вот какая команда посылает ПО в низкий приоритет?
<rekcuFniarB> baronos: у тебя демон или нет?
<sharikoff> nice renice
<rekcuFniarB> Если запускаешь демоном, нужно править /etc/init.d/transmission-daemon
<baronos> rekcuFniarB: gtk у меня
<sharikoff> любая прога в линуксе порождает процесс
<sharikoff> у которого есть пид
<rekcuFniarB> Ну значит запускать командой nice -n 10 transmission-gtk (приоретит 10)
<sharikoff> а этот процесс можно ограничить по приоритету
<baronos> ок спс
<sharikoff> baronos: и без разницы чо там у тебя гтк или хоть винапи
<sharikoff> покупаешь шуршалку за 5 тыщ
<baronos> Отлично, спасиб)
<sharikoff> ставишь ее в толчек
<sharikoff> на нее ставишь ось без иксов
<sharikoff> ставишь rtorent
<sharikoff> и морду к нему
<sharikoff>  и место на своем десктопе не тратится
<sharikoff> и можно вечно держать включеным
<sharikoff> вобщем плюсов много
<rekcuFniarB> rtorrent RIP
<baronos> торрентами пользуюсь раз в месяц)
<sharikoff> rekcuFniarB: тот что жив нормально работает
<sharikoff> улучшать не надо
<artus> baronos, если для раз в месяч стянуть то есть aria2 )
<sharikoff> может cat рип? или mv?
<rekcuFniarB> sharikoff: он не развивается. В последнее время у меня стал иногда падать с невнятной ошибкой. И отсутствуют кое какие возможности, которые мне нужны.
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<artus> sharikoff, понг
<baronos> artus: можно и её, но забываю про её существование)
<rekcuFniarB> А эти возможности, которые мне нужны, есть только у transmission и µtorrent-server (из тех клиентов, что умеют работать демоном).
<sharikoff> у трансмисии тоже вроде есть веб морда
<sharikoff> и у мюторрента
<artus> baronos, alias aria='aria2c --split=30 --min-split-size=1M --max-connection-per-server=5' вообще мегацачалка получается )
<rekcuFniarB> Есть, но я не об этом
<rekcuFniarB> А у µtorrent только вебморда и есть :D
<rekcuFniarB> Графический клиент они вроде до сих пор не написали.
<baronos> artus: и куда эту строку пихать?)
<artus> [/home/artus]% cat ~/.zshrc G aria )))
<sharikoff> ну в случае наличия сервака домашнего веб морда это удобно имхо
<artus> ты можеш в .bashrc засунуть
<sharikoff> я люблю када есть доступ ко всему что я контролирую
<rekcuFniarB> sharikoff: чем? Графический клиент умеет подключаться к удалённому клиенту.
<sharikoff> домой с работы или наоборот
<sharikoff> rekcuFniarB: тем что нету иксов
<sharikoff> =)
<rekcuFniarB> Для браузера же тоже нужны иксы :D
<artus> неа )))
<rekcuFniarB> консольные не считаются
<sharikoff> w3m links lynx
<yacoov> lynx
<rekcuFniarB> вебморды торрент клиентов используют во всю JS, в этих браузерах ничего работать толком не будет.
<artus> rekcuFniarB, elinks умеет
<artus> хотя изврат все это )
<artus> достаточно вебморды, а там цепляйся хоть с телефона )
<rekcuFniarB> Яхз чё sharikoff фигню несёт не в тему, я спросил чем лучше вебморда графического клиента для для удалённого управления демоном, а он фигню развёл.
<artus> sharikoff, ты че фигню разводиш ? :D
<artus> rekcuFniarB, тем что не нафиг не нужны клиенты собственно )
<rekcuFniarB> Гг
<Nephrite> никто не знаете как установить яркость дисплея ноутбука в Lubuntu 11.10, по-умолчанию на 50%?
<sharikoff> такс.. чо тут? я тут чаек мутил себе
<sharikoff> так о чем это я
<sharikoff> а.. иксы это роскошь
<rekcuFniarB> А у самого мак :D
<sharikoff> бывает =)
<ghabit> hi
<ghabit> Нужно простое и красивое решение dlna сервера
<artus> sharikoff, во, я тебя кажись уже спрашивал, но всеж еще раз уточню, pptp умеет бридж в локальную сеть делать?
<ghabit> помогите пожалуйста
<rekcuFniarB> ghabit: minidlna
<sharikoff> artus: ты лучше пальцем покажи. непонимаю я этих ваших бридж небридж..
<rekcuFniarB> Есть ещё mediatomb, но он навороченнее и сложнее
<artus> sharikoff, вобщем видеть машинки локальные за впн как при юзании openvpn
<sharikoff> ну я се сделал
<artus> конфигами поделись )
<sharikoff> user --->1721 cisco ---> локалка
<artus> аа )))
<sharikoff> user в интернете
<sharikoff> а какая разница то
<Nephrite> может  не в том канале про яркость монитора в лубунту спрашиваю?
<sharikoff> смотри
<sharikoff> если пптп выдает адрес из диапазона твоей локалки то получается что ты сам в локалке
<artus> Nephrite, на форуме глянул бы для начала , не ты первый спрашиваеш )
<yacoov> Nephrite: Fn + -
<Nephrite> artus, я уже долго ищу...
<artus> sharikoff, да как то, что то оно не видело никого, ладно, поиграюсь еще )
<sharikoff> proxyarp?
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> мммм, ща гляну
<Nephrite> artus, вообще гугл я возненавидел уже, он тупит безбожно, каждый раз когда я ищу что-нибудь про Лубунту, он меня отсылает к Убунту
<artus> Nephrite, ну вобщето тебе надо бля бубунты искать а не для лубунты)
<artus> *для
<artus> @voice artus
<Nephrite> artus, почему?
<artus> Nephrite, разница у тя только в паре менюшек
<Nephrite> artus, в убунту у меня такой проблемы не было
<Nephrite> artus, может надо gnome-power-manager поставить?
<ghabit> rekcuFniarB, спасибо! Но есть пара вопросов, Вы уже настраивали? Я поставил - одна вещь не получается.
<sharikoff> artus: =))
<rekcuFniarB> ghabit: да, у меня minidlna
<sharikoff> сам себя наказал?
<rekcuFniarB> Mediatomb тоже ставил, но почему то не все клиенты видели данные.
<baronos> Nephrite: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/howto-unity-indicator-brigthness.html
<Nephrite> baronos, это не то, это для убунту
<shenmue> всем пыщь!
<ghabit> rekcuFniarB, вот мой конфиг http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/763957/ Но при ~$ sudo /etc/init.d/minidlna start возвращает Media directory not accessible! [/media/e/movies]
<Nephrite> для Unity если точнее
<rekcuFniarB> ghabit: говорит что каталог медии недоступен. Доступен ли для чтения этот каталог не владельцу каталога?
<oles> hi
<oles> в каком режиме процессора работает груб?
<shenmue> оО
<ghabit> rekcuFniarB, как узнать? Я новичек, простите.
<ghabit> rekcuFniarB, из доп. информации - примонтированный туда жесткий диск на ntfs
<rekcuFniarB> ghabit: ls -ld /media/e/movies
<artus> sharikoff, ога)
<oles> ау
<ghabit> rekcuFniarB, drwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev 0 2011-12-03 16:04 /media/e/movies/
<rekcuFniarB> Так и есть
<rekcuFniarB> Измени права доступа.
<artus> oles, что такое режим процессора?
<ghabit> rekcuFniarB, как?
<oles> artus: ну режим адресации, защиты и тп
<rekcuFniarB> ghabit: вообще наверное следует правильно примонтировать диск с соответствующими опциями, а не менять права доступа.
<ghabit> rekcuFniarB, не облегчили задачу )
<artus> oles, слова то какие страшные )))
<rekcuFniarB> ghabit: у тебя диск монтируется через fstab или как?
<oles> artus: ты что никогда про защищенный режим не слышал?
<ghabit> rekcuFniarB, ~$ cat /etc/fstab | grep media/e возвращает UUID=6E6A8B816A8B4535 /media/e        ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       0
<artus> oles, я как бе понять не могу причем здесь какие то мифические режимы процессора
<rekcuFniarB> ghabit: во, поменяй umask=007 на umask=002
<rekcuFniarB> И перемонтируй диск.
<ghabit> как перемонтировать?
<oles> artus: что значит причем, их несколько и процессор во время своего функционирования с момента начала загрузки и до выключения переключается между ними
<rekcuFniarB> sudo umount /media/e и затем sudo mount -a
<ghabit> девайс из бизи
<rekcuFniarB> ghabit: закрой в файловых менеджерах открытые каталоги с этого диска
<rekcuFniarB> ghabit: или в консоли возможно текущий каталог на этом диске
<sharikoff> бизи бизи бииизи
<sharikoff> на на на
<ghabit> rekcuFniarB, теперь при старте не ругается
<ghabit> как проверить поднялся ли?
<sharikoff> umount -f  //сатанинский смех...
<rekcuFniarB> ghabit: логи читай
<boris_t> mount -l
<rekcuFniarB> Он должен индексацией заниматься при первом старте
<sharikoff> просто mount
<rekcuFniarB> ghabit: логи читать так: less /var/log/minidlna.log
<rekcuFniarB> или tail вместо less
<boris_t> через more, через less .... )
<sharikoff> =)
<yacoov> marcuy uruguay?
<marcuy> yacoov, yes
<yacoov> how are you?
<marcuy> yacoov, fine you? do you know Uruguay?
<yacoov> marcuy i dont know Uruguay
<artus> @voice yacoov
<ghabit> rekcuFniarB, телевизор увидел папки
<ghabit> но не видит видео
<artus> !ru | marcuy
<ubuntuhelp> marcuy: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<rekcuFniarB> ghabit: а в логах ошибок нет?
<ghabit> а
<ghabit> я наверное понял
<ghabit> как принудительно скан запустить?
<rekcuFniarB> ghabit: возможно телевизор просто не поддерживает формат этих видео. Надо спера проверить, доступны ли данные через dlna на софтварном клиенте
<ghabit> rekcuFniarB, под виндой все работало.
<ghabit> телик видит олл видео директорию
<ghabit> на сервере
<Ilshat> я пожалел, что поставил 11.10
<rekcuFniarB> Пересканировать так: sudo service minidlna stop, затем запустить sudo -u minidlna minidlna -f /etc/minidlna.conf -P /var/run/minidlna/minidlna.pid -d -R
<Ilshat> нель3я на 11.10 поставить старый гном от 10.хх?
<rekcuFniarB> ghabit: Когда завершится сканирование, убей с помощью ctrl+c и снова запусти sudo service minidlna start
<oles> Ilshat: можно
<ghabit> rekcuFniarB, [2011/12/08 20:52:25] scanner.c:498: warn: Unsuccessful getting details for /media/e/movies/video/Хэшер+-+Hesher.(2010).BDRip+720p.mkv!
<ghabit> и так к каждому файлу
<baronos> Ilshat: что тебя так растроило в 11,10?
<Ilshat> baronos: новый гном
<ghabit> rekcuFniarB, главное - поднялся! Спасибо огромное.
 * ghabit в восторге от нового гнома.
<rekcuFniarB> Незачто
<ghabit> Я сначала испугался
<ghabit> а потом разобрался.
<ghabit> И оказалось что гном 3 сказка
<Ilshat> у меня классик
<Ilshat> вернусь наверно в стабильный 10.04
<ghabit> rekcuFniarB, thumbnails пробовали прикрутить?
<ghabit> Сервер - супер.
<rekcuFniarB> Неа
<rekcuFniarB> ghabit: увидел телевизор файлы то?
<ghabit> rekcuFniarB, да, ловит по вайфаю фильмы
<ghabit> супер
<yacoov> ghabit: как по вайфай?
<yacoov> ghabit: у тебя медия сервер?
<rekcuFniarB> dlna же (upnp)
<baronos> Ilshat: поставил тему которую я под правил под себя уменьшил панель верхнюю, убрал закругления в углах, и уменьшил расстояние между иконками http://i.minus.com/ibtWayOYKrFc0F.png
<yacoov> кто с какого города?
<baronos> ты и так под войсом))
<yacoov> )
<yacoov> да пофиг
<ghabit> yacoov, у меня нету медиа сервера. У меня есть комп. На нем я с помощью rekcuFniarB запустил minidlna, комп подключен к роутеру, который в свою очередь по wi-fi раздает видео на телевизор.
<yacoov> круто
<rekcuFniarB> Ну теперь твой комп и есть медиасервер :D
 * baronos ушел смотреть "Время"
<Sergey_IT> baronos, часов нет, что ли?
<rapidsp> аполитично рассуждаешь :)
<baronos> Sergey_IT: фильм)
<Sergey_IT> rapidsp, наслушался политиков? )
<yacoov> как приеду домой поставлю юнити
<baronos> а как же гш? что ж вы за люди то такие, злые((
<yacoov> у меня гш падает
<yacoov> так бы давно за гш'ом сидел
<yacoov> у меня еще озу одна сломалась теперь 4гб вместо 6ти
<yacoov> мемтест не прошла
<baronos> как он падает то?
<yacoov> хм падает пропадает оболочка остается мышь и обоина на екране и все
<yacoov> панель пропадает
<baronos> тему сторонюю ставишь какую то? После последних обнов 3.2.1 не падает так, вот 3,3,2 да, бывает зависает но не падает.
<yacoov> тему не менял
<baronos> Что делаешь перед тем как падает?
<yacoov> сижу за иксчатом
<yacoov> или за хромом в инете шастую
<baronos> поставь попробуй 3,3,2 только там надо будет немного под настроить.
<yacoov> ок
<Sergey_IT> baronos, агитатор! ))
<baronos> Sergey_IT: :D
<Sergey_IT>  baronos, как твоя 12.04?
<baronos> Sergey_IT: не перезагружался сегодня в неё еще, а вообще работает на гш 3,3,2 нормуль, с ланчпада пришлло уведомление что баг подтвержден)
<baronos> я про эмпати)
<Sergey_IT> я его не использую, пидгина хватает
<baronos> я стараюсь всё по дефолту юзать так приятней)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, так привык уже к пидгину, да и установки копированием переношу, удобно
<yacoov> и как вам 12.04?
<Sergey_IT> что то сегодня здесь вообще затишье...
<yacoov> много багов?
<Sergey_IT> yacoov, как в 11.10... репы не устаканились, иногда что то падает...
<yacoov> ясно
<yacoov> можно сидеть за 12.04?
<Sergey_IT> yacoov, существенных багов не видно... вот центр приложений не работает, а он в связке с меню )
<Sergey_IT> yacoov, я сижу, не жалуюсь
<yacoov> ясно
<yacoov> хехе
<baronos> первый кин за 2 месяца который я ни разу не перемотал))
<yacoov> что за кин?
<Sergey_IT> буратино? )
<artus> baronos, ip man 2 ))) смотрел?
<baronos> artus: неа не смотрел, а ты чего под войсом? О_о))
<artus> а прет меня )
<baronos> хехе))
<baronos> мне фильм "Время" понравился)
<Sergey_IT> О, gnome-settings demon упал ))
<Sergey_IT> и тачпад перестал работать ))
<yacoov> хм
<baronos> что то я найти не могу где прописанна тень от рамок окна
<yacoov> bazhang_: по русски?
<baronos> всмылсе?
<Sergey_IT> baronos, за тенью отца Гамлета охотишься?
<baronos> Sergey_IT: типа того, понять не могу она к чему отновиться к теме гтк или гш... или надо код темы метасити смотреть. гш просмотрел всю, сейчас гтк тему смотрю...
<Sergey_IT> !nick | Chelovechek
<ubuntuhelp> Chelovechek: Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<baronos> лютый экшен ковбои против пришельцев)
<shenmue> одно название говорит что это мура какая то
<artus> так себе
<baronos> поржать то всегда можно)
<dredix> проблема с обновлениями не обновляется вообще никак пишет мол надо ставить с недостоверных источников..и так по всем обновлениям поубирал половину галок уже...ключи вконце если удалить аунтификации это решит проблему или нет?
<artus> dredix, а что, скрипт добавления ключей не отработал? или ты даже не запускал его?
<dredix> запускал но чтото видимо никак=(
 * baronos ппц второй кин и играет тёлка из хауса)
<dredix> уже и сервы перебрал штук 5 бесполезно=(((
<artus> ну значит sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<dredix> http://paste.pro/5137388
<dredix> чо ей всё не нравится?
<dredix> вверху регулярно появляется восклицательный знак
<artus> эмм, а нафига тебе репы и натти и онерика ?
<dredix> хз ктот советывал
<artus> у тебя что стоит то ?
<dredix> убунту 11.10
<shenmue> вот этому советчеку можно пинка по лбу дать
<artus> причем то руссиш, то немцы, феерия вобщем )
<dredix> с них галочки сняты
<dredix> с этих реп в конце
<yacoov> по еба*у
<dredix> не нужны они вообще?
<dredix> у меня в конце 4 репы
<dredix> http://ppa.launchpad.net/screenlets/ppa/ubuntu
<shenmue> зайдив ситочник приложений и выбери сервера яндекс.
<dredix> ttp://ppa.launchpad.net/screenlets/ppa/ubuntu
<dredix> ок
<shenmue> в источник*
<artus> dredix, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Oneiric#Manually_add_repositories а все левое нафиг прибей
<dredix> спасиб сча буду читать
<dredix> я ж доверчивый
<artus> и добавлять репы ppa'шные через sudo add-apt-repository
<shenmue> еще бы габси гибона добавил бы
<artus> развел такой венигрет что мама не горюй )))
<dredix> вот эти 4 удалить репы?
<artus> dredix, и все что в /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* я бы тоже выпилил нафиг )
<dredix> они в конце
<dredix> как по умолчанию вернуть?
<dredix> есть какой нить сброс на дефолт?
<artus> dredix, читай выше )
<artus> @devoice artus
<dredix> я не такой как вы профи увы=(
<Sergey_IT> а причем тут профи - не профи, а голова зачем?
<Nor8> baronos Что за фильм?
<shenmue> Sergey_IT в нее еду кладут
<dredix> sources.list.distUpgrade
<dredix> этот файл грохнуть?
<dredix> sources.list.d
<dredix> или папку эту?
<baronos> то что  в ней
<baronos> Nor8: Время и Ковбои против пришельцев. Щас докачиваю Тор. (Что то я давно фильмы не смотрел)
<artus> sudo rm  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*   я бы так сделал
<shenmue> baronos первый как?
<baronos> shenmue: я восторге остался, чем то напомнило Остров со Скарлет Йохансон
<dredix> чтото и пас не спросил после команды...
<shenmue> baronos отлично. а то когда анлим как то скучноо становится. =)
<baronos> shenmue: ага))
<artus> baronos, эть ты чего такое интересное пиариш ? ато посмотреть нечего (((
<shenmue> фильм "время"
<dredix> пишет информация о пакетах была обновлена 7 дней назад
<shenmue> а я только что посмотрел "девочка покорившая время"
<artus> shenmue, http://www.ex.ua/view/8645883 типа этого?
<baronos> shenmue: классно придумли за все платить временем)
<shenmue> artus эм.. я там не зареген
<shenmue> http://www.kinopoisk.ru/level/1/film/517988/ вот
<artus> а, тут рега и не нужна, видать на русиш не дают
<artus> ага, оно, с зелененьким на руке
<shenmue> мне влом через прокси лезсть
<Nor8> baronos: Что ж классного то? )) У тебя много его? )))
<Zogar> Народ, понимаю что оффтоп, но всё же. На каком серве есть русский канал по Mac?
<Zogar> Потому что у меня Убунта и Мак. Оба
<artus> а на фриноде нет чтоль?
<shenmue> можно в секте спросить где маководы водятся
<Zogar> да не нашел чего-то
<baronos> Nor8: не знаю, были бы такие же часы как у них няшные на руке я бу тебе сказал)
<Zogar> кто б мне помог ))
<shenmue> гугол
<artus> он самый _
<Nor8> Гугол не актуален, новый поисковик сейчас актуален )))
<Nor8> https://duckduckgo.com/
<shenmue> язабан
<shenmue> гугол обижают
<Nor8> ))
<artus> неосилили просто)
<shenmue> ты вообще про дукдук знаешь только из фф наверное
<Nor8>  А ты откуда, от истоков, отцов-дедов? )))
<yacoov> дукдук что за хрень?
<shenmue> им гугол обижают
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/354403/9a1502ee :D
<yacoov> а)
<shenmue> в гугле гуглят. а что в дукдукго делают?
<Nor8> Дукглят )))
<shenmue> артус своим скрином уже на два года строгой дисциплины заработал
<baronos> artus: а я скромно http://i.minus.com/iqy2V3gkgzaOz.png ((
<artus> shenmue, дык всеж законно )))
<shenmue> ну это ты прокурору втирать будешь =)
<Nor8> )))
<baronos> не живучая девка из хауса второй фильм и она дохнет не доходя до середины фильма)
<artus> ну нашим прокурорам немного на это начхать )
<artus> baronos, ну как бе она вообще пришелец и слегка частями бессмертна) но в конце помреть )
<shenmue>  baronos тебя за спойлеры убьют когда нибуть
 * baronos растроился (
<Nor8>  baronos: Да, да, а главный герой всех победит, и там еще будет много золота )))
<shenmue> и пчел
<shenmue> лана я спать
<shenmue> завтра что ббы не проспать много
<artus> baronos, так, а еще что нить на подобии этого времени есть?
<shenmue> остров
<baronos> artus: ой даже не вспомнить, вообще за посл год я ничего интересного не встретил из фильмов(
<dredix> artus  СПАСИБО наконецто обовилось и требует перезагрузки
<dredix> обновилось*
<shenmue> может еще похожий Ион Флакс
<shenmue> вроде так называется
<artus> смотрел, и ультрафиолет тоже
<baronos> Я тут экзамен кин посмотрел, это для фанатов куба и ему подобных. но мне понравился)
<shenmue> отряд девушек мутантов посмотри =) супер кино
<dredix> заключённый п тока пасматрел неожиданная концовка
<shenmue> под чем снимаются подобные произведения - науке не известно
<baronos> ну тогда уж посмотреть "злые инопланетяне" это трэш кин))
<shenmue> лана спать
<shenmue> http://www.kinopoisk.ru/level/1/film/276779/ =)
<Zogar> а есть кто не из россии?
<Zogar> всмысле, "там" сейчас
<[Entens]> äà)
<ubuntuhelp> [Entens]! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Entens]> ÔÅÓÔ
<ubuntuhelp> [Entens]! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<chupatij> доброго всем
<chupatij> кто поможет с решением проблемки?
<sharikoff> все как один =)
<sharikoff> у меня 8.18 и все едут на работу а в москве 3 часа ночи
<sharikoff> во владике уже приехали наверное а в америке еще не ложились . у них надо спрашивать
<chupatij> sharikoff:  доброго, подскажи канал на инглише где есть специалисты)
<sharikoff> ты скажи чо случилось то
<sharikoff> мож все таки кто то не спит
<chupatij> да все никак иксы не запущу с последними дровами
<sharikoff> лог смарел?
<sharikoff> на чо ругается
<sharikoff> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-gnome-system-log-viewer/
<chupatij> сейчас вот оформляю, свои вопросы, через минутку скину
<sharikoff> попробуй на #ubuntu
<sharikoff> через минутку я сваливаю на работку =)
<chupatij> ок
<chupatij> вот моя проблемка https://docs.google.com/document/d/1H-LjSXCEnnWj4EeacY2Ti_WLsad1CBXQp0AOQngbbeg/edit
<artus> вот, пример составления вопроса )))
<chupatij> стоит ubuntu 10.10
<artus> chupatij, драйвер как ставил?
<artus> в смысле проприетарный собирал ?
<chupatij> сначала через менеджер, проблема таже, теперь стоит run
<artus> chupatij, sgfxi не пробовал ?
<chupatij> нет
<artus> chupatij, http://armanenshaft-linux.blogspot.com/2011/08/debian-nvidiaati-sgfxi.html
<artus> стянет, собирет, поставит и настроит ксорг для карточки
<chupatij> artus:  думаешь он определит моЙё железо?
<artus> ну запустить и проверить 20ть секунд времени )
<chupatij> artus: я так понял прежний надо снести
<artus> не, он сам позаботится
<chupatij> поробую
<artus> я после апгрейда на новое ядро запускаю и имею свежие дрова на видео )
<artus> 290.10 какраз и стоят
<chupatij> у меня ведь ноут, и эта сво***ь нвидия-конфиг не хочет прописывать девайс и скрин, хоть ты раком выгнись )))
<chupatij> а я невкурю ни как как выяснить что за монитор у меня и вообще что в ксорг писать))
<artus> это не ты на мылору спрашивал? )))
<chupatij> ага
<chupatij> и в гугле тоже :-D
<artus> ога) и в гугле тебя нашол )
<chupatij> artus: а какая команда на запуск иксов в безопасном failsafex   ?
<artus> а зачем ?
<chupatij> ну сейчас полезу в Ctrl+Alt+F1 а потом как обратно без перезапуска системы
<chupatij> если вдруг что ни так
<artus>  /etc/init.d/gdm или какой там дм рестарт
<chupatij> так и знал))
<artus> ну а для если что не так вичатик самое оно )))
<chupatij> спс попробую твой совет
<artus> chupatij, иксы всеравно тушить прейдетцо )
<chupatij> знаю
<chupatij> ладно пошел ставить через скрипт
#ubuntu-ru 2011-12-09
<nicloay> есть кто живой? в bash какая то фигня.. в nano редактирую файл - и периодически после 5 нажатия любой кнопки вылазит какойто шлак или команда
<User061[web]> не могу подключится через 3G модем
<jlewka> народ кто нить осетинские пироги в Москве заказывал?)
<jlewka> всем привет
<total__> всем здрасти
<mortuary> доброе время суток
<mortuary> после обновления конверт уведомлений на верхней панели, в которой отображался pidgin, почта и др. - как его вернуть? или подскажите как он называется? xubuntu 11.10
<mortuary> не проснулся) пропал он в общем
<mortuary> никто не сталкивался?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mortuary: что-то там indicator
<mortuary> хм.. еще пропал значок регулятора громкости
<baronos> хола хола)
<SergeyIT> ку
<sharikoff> пщщ
<[Necris]Akasha> приветики :)))
<[Necris]Akasha> а почему у мну скайпик не работает ;((
<sharikoff> хм
<sharikoff> у меня работает
<[Necris]Akasha> а пчм может неработать? =((
<baronos> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<sharikoff> мож звезды не так расположены
<sharikoff> или комп не по фен шую стоит
<[Necris]Akasha> здраствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить возможность разговаривать по скайпу. Я нажала на звонок. В результате у меня получилась ошибка 'Проблема с воспроизведением звука'. ЧЯДЕНТ
<baronos> О_о
<sharikoff> заменить версию и исправить проблему с воспроизведением звука
<sharikoff> делов то
<[Necris]Akasha> у меня последняя версия скайпа.
<sharikoff> значит надо предпоследнюю
<[Necris]Akasha> какую?
<[Necris]Akasha> а ты проверял на ней?
<sharikoff> у меня работает
<sharikoff> а ты?
<[Necris]Akasha> а почему меня все троллируют на всех каналах? ;((((
<[Necris]Akasha> неужели так сложно помочь?..
<sharikoff> потому что надо вопросы правильно задавать
<[Necris]Akasha> я нормально задала
<sharikoff> плохо задала
<sharikoff> про звук пршлось вытягивать
<sharikoff> нет?
<sharikoff> тут телепатов то нету
<sharikoff> чем подробнее симптомы обьяснишь тем быстрее помогут
<sharikoff> после чего это случилось?
<sharikoff> что делала?
<sharikoff> где лазила в настройках?
<[Necris]Akasha> это не случилось, это сразу так было
<[Necris]Akasha> нигде не лазила
<sharikoff> значит выбери в настройках звука верные устройства
<sharikoff> как то микрофон, устройство воспроизведения
<sharikoff> там такие выпадающие списки должны быть
<sharikoff> в настройках звука
<sharikoff> насколько я помню
<sharikoff> Если в настройках аудиодрайвера есть поддержка pulse,попробуй ее отключить.У меня из-за нее такая же проблема была,после отключения проблема исчезла
<[Necris]Akasha> отключала, не помогает!
<sharikoff> англицкий как?
<sharikoff> чуток хоть прочтешь?
<sharikoff> http://funwithlinux.wordpress.com/2009/04/20/fixing-skype-audio-problem-on-ubuntu-904/
<[Necris]Akasha> лучше переведи
<sharikoff> http://help.ubuntu.ru/fullcircle/29/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%8B_%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%8B29
<sharikoff> тут по русски
<sharikoff> раньше, когда линукс был не так распространен, книжки по нему были только в переводе и мало
<sharikoff> так вот в них было написано золотое правило
<sharikoff> начинайте изучение линукс если рядом есть линукс-гуру
<sharikoff> и ставьте тот линукс который у него
<SergeyIT> генту?
<stolzus> любой
<stolzus> хорошее правило
<sharikoff> а потом появились всякие самоучители и всякая такая лажа
<SergeyIT> это правило для тех, кто не разбирается в компах/софте, совершенно
<stolzus> не, это нормальное правило. человек больше расскажет, чем самоучитель :)
<sharikoff> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ht96HJ01SE4&feature=related классика
<SergeyIT> для тех, кто понимает - в инете море информации (ну и книжки)
 * SergeyIT мысль - выходите девки замуж за гуру
<sharikoff> интернет тогда был в салонах по 2 рубля за мегабайт
<sharikoff> я ездил по субботам в салон рпмки скачивать
<sharikoff> на дискетки
<stolzus> :)
<stolzus> да ты олдфаг
<sharikoff> и тут раз
<sharikoff> ред хат 7.3
<sharikoff> щасте
<sharikoff> вот там был гном.. я глянул и оставил кде
<chapt> он влезал на дискетку? %)
<sharikoff> он был на 5 дисках
<sharikoff> или на 3 без ништяков если
<sharikoff> интересно было..
<stolzus> жаль я не застал это время
<sharikoff> вот тада да. можно было сказать пацанам во дворе типа вы все лахапеты а у меня линукс
<sharikoff> чтоб завести новое ядро надо было ваще бубнами обложиться
<chapt> а это какой год то?
<sharikoff> а недавно.. 2000 наверное...
<chapt> так 7 версия ред хата вроде как в 2007 вышла же
<sharikoff> пораньше
<chapt> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fedora#Fedora_7
<sharikoff> не федора
<sharikoff> а ред хат
<chapt> понял уже
<sharikoff> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Hat_Linux
<sharikoff> 6 мая 2002
<chapt> мда, я узнал что такое линукс на 3 года позже
<chapt> правда первым дистрибом гента была
<chapt> но кстати ведро вт о время компилилось очень даже легко и непринужденно
<chapt> по крайней мере у меня с 1 раза получилось его нормально собрать
<baronos> хех у меня до сих пор лежит коробка из 4-х дисков с ред хат 8.0 )) типа двд)
 * sharikoff щас лопнет от кофе наверное..
<sharikoff> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8c/Gldt.svg
<Ilshat> sharikoff: че то страшное показал
<sharikoff> дистры по годам
<stolzus> покажи мне
<sharikoff> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8c/Gldt.svg
<Ilshat> sharikoff: ну это я понял ) правда убунту таки не нашел
<sharikoff> есть
<sharikoff> я седня письмо написал в одну контору
<sharikoff> http://paste.pro/5137425
<stolzus> а, так это боян
<stolzus> я думал - твои дистры по годам
<sharikoff> че то так вдруг обидно стало..
<sharikoff> stolzus: =))
<sharikoff> мои?
<stolzus> ага
<stolzus> вернее, я надеялся их увидеть. а эту пикчу я давно знаю
<Ilshat> нашел убунту. после него кошмар идет
<Ilshat> балбенОС'а нету )
<sharikoff> =)
<baronos> баронОС?
<sharikoff> баранОС
<Ilshat> кому не лень начали менять убунту.
<andrex> ну бОС это какбе и не ОС. ну для "создателя" разве тока
<Ilshat> а ядра то везде одинаковые. только интерфейсом и предустановленным софтом отличается?
<andrex> настройками отличаются и версиями софта, так как софт даже одинаковый, ну и пакетными менеджерами
<Ilshat> мдяя. бред конечно с одной стороны. по мне так ремейк не может быть лучше оригинала
<stolzus> дебиан лучше убунту? :)
<andrex> ну в принцепе да, в убунту с зависимостями какаято муть, и мне это чтото не нра
<Ilshat> stolzus: как сервер мне дебиан больше нравится
<Zogar> лучше арч )
<Zogar> там ваще конструктор - что хочешь, то и привинчиваешь
<Zogar> мне убунта нравится только своей юзерфрендли, арч всем подряд ставить - туу хардли
<SergeyIT> юзерфрендли большинству и надо - поставил и работаешь
<Ilshat> для изучения unix систем самое то
<Zogar> да, пожалуй
<Zogar> я в мир юникса пытался прийти, начав с BSD, без особого успеха
<Zogar> концепция портов для обывателя слишком сложна
<Zogar> к пониманию
<Zogar> потом мандрака, уже получше
<Zogar> ну и убунту меня спасла )
<sharikoff> Zogar: ты просто не понял всю строгость и простоту =)
<Zogar> sharikoff: Не совсем. Когда я после убунты поставил арч - испытал flashback прям. Arch = линуксоBSDшка
<Zogar> только уже проще к пониманию гораздо
<chapt> а чего сложного в системе портов то? таже гента очень понятна например
<Civilian> chapt: portage != ports :) они разные
<mortuary> добрый
<[Necris]Akasha> всем приветик
<[Necris]Akasha> а пчм в скайпе нет звука?
<[Necris]Akasha> ;/
<Zogar> а микрофон есть?
<mortuary> посоветуйте мне что нибудь на 128 mb видео deb ориентированное? что-то я совсем отчаялся - mint 12 не тянет, куча видео дефектов, последняя ubuntu тормозит, а хочется что-то посвежее - но все больше к последнему LTS склоняюсь... а хотелось что нибудь пос
<mortuary> очень много посвежее получилось) ну вы поняли...
<baronos> xubuntu lubuntu
<Zogar> 128 Мб видео - и не тянет убунту?
<mortuary> xfce достал, отваливается что нибудь все время, а лубунту уж очень простой
<andrex> ubuntu netinstall openbox или дебиан
<[Necris]Akasha> Zogar: есть
<SergeyIT> mortuary, а что за видеокарта?
<[Necris]Akasha> при звонке пишет 'Проблема с воспроизведением звука'
<baronos> e17 или cairo
<mortuary> FX5200 )
<Zogar> [Necris]Akasha: Только в скайпе или вообще в системе звука нет?
<mortuary> Zogar, притормаживается, не комфортно как то
<SergeyIT> mortuary, такая мне что то и в 10.04 не понравилась
<mortuary> SergeyIT, что посоветуешь?
<Zogar> mortuary: а проц какой и озу?
<mortuary> гиг памяти с 4 пнем
<SergeyIT> mortuary, у меня сейчас вместо нее 6200 стоит
<SergeyIT> mortuary, у тебя agp?
<Zogar> mortuary: а ну вот и ответ. Гига памяти мало. Дело не в видео, его-то хватает.
<Zogar> и проц допотопный
<SergeyIT> Zogar, да ну?
<mortuary> SergeyIT, v9520dt которая
<mortuary> да гига мне кажется вполне, вот видео подкачала
<Zogar> SergeyIT: угу. Пень4 нормально крутит только системы уровня XP. Тут или легковесное что-то ставить, или памяти добавлять. Хотя браузер мигом отжирает весь 1Гб ОЗУ, даже на легковесной среде будут тормоза
<mortuary> ну на xfce мне было вполне комфотно)
<Zogar> mortuary: тогда смысл что-то менять? )
<SergeyIT> Zogar, это смотря как браузером пользоваться...
<mortuary> Zogar, после очередного апдейта что-нибудь до отваливается)
<Zogar> SergeyIT: ну lynx я не предлагаю, конечно
<Zogar> mortuary: а зачем нужны апдейты? Всё работает и ладушки
<Zogar> браузер только обновлять и всё
<SergeyIT> Zogar, я с примерно такими же компами сейчас и 12.04 гляжу (юнити2д). Слегка подтормаживает, посмотрим что дальше будет
<mortuary> Zogar, я люблю репозитарии и когда что нибудь обновляется)
<mortuary> кстати плохо мне будет на 11.10 с 2д?
<chapt> да ладно браузер отедает, огнелис - 9 вкладок открыто, 234 метра в оперативке, 559 в свапе, тормозов не обнаружено, у меня как раз гиг памяти и все нормально работает
<TNH> это что получаеца ,чтоб юзать убунту 11.10 нужен 2-х ядровый комп с 2 гигами оперативки ?
<SergeyIT> mortuary, не очень, тормозит юнити
<mortuary> а на LTS если?
<baronos> 11,04 и гном2 норм должно быть
<SergeyIT> TNH, от запросов зависит, здесь кому то и 4 Гиг не хватает
<TNH> сурово
<Zogar> chapt: Хз. У меня щас 8 окон, в каждом по 5-6 вкладок. Я браузер только так могу юзать - держу открытым постоянно то что мне нужно, не играю в открыть/закрыть
<SergeyIT> mortuary, попробуй 10.04, только дрова поставь
<Zogar> chapt: ну и RSS-ридер еще до кучи открыт постоянно
<mortuary> на новый гном шел в общем можно особо не базарится, да?)
<SergeyIT> mortuary, это у бароноса спроси )
<mortuary> призывается baronos
<andrex>  в принципе 10.4 должен нормально пойти у меня есть комп и слабее, и пашет вроде как
<TNH> :)
<baronos> подтормаживать гш будет в переход превью) а так на моём нормуль) на вируалке со 128мб видео притормаживает но терпимо
<chapt> заговорили о памяти сейчас глянул, обнаружил что gxneur  течет что ппц, с 2.1 метра до 50 съел, зараза
<chapt> 11.04 гном 2, 1 гиг оперы, все отлично работает
<baronos> mortuary: гш к сожалению сырой, так что будет не сладко на слабом компе(
<SergeyIT> chapt, сноси бяку хнера )
<mortuary> baronos, ну я понял на LTS походу лесть придется, спасибо
<SergeyIT> так и юнити сырой - явно тормоза из-за софта, а не старого железа
<chapt> SergeyIT: да я разработчику напишу что за утечки мля
<baronos> mortuary: да можно 10,10 или 11,04 гном2.
<artus> @voice chapt
<chapt> по какому пункту?
<SergeyIT> chapt, поищи в нете сначала, может уже известный баг
<chapt> artus: по какому пункту войс?
<andrex> chapt: ругаешся, да ещё коверкая слова
<artus> chapt, по поводу словей непотребственных
<mortuary> baronos, в 11,04 режим гнома2 еще был или ставить придется?
<chapt> SergeyIT: ок, сейчас гляну
<baronos> SergeyIT: кстати, в 12.04 у меня не устанавливает через цп, и два дня назад в 11,10 тоже не работал, но тут починили.
<[Necris]Akasha> а почему у мну скайп не фурычит? ;(
<artus> а должен?
<baronos> mortuary: там гном есть, так что поставь и погляди как будет, должно быть норм, отрубишь эффекты и всё
<TNH> :)
<baronos> [Necris]Akasha: переходи на гугл, скайп зло ;)
<SergeyIT> baronos, а пока не пользую ЦП, пусть починят )
<mortuary> baronos, меньше версию не надо? а то больно народ плевался на 11.04)
<artus> mortuary, это кто ж плевался то?
<mortuary> на форуме, как не зайду)
<artus> ты с 11.10 не путаеш часом ?
<baronos> mortuary: нормальная она, просто запросы у людей разные)
<artus> потому что лож и провокация) класический кном и без извращений все )
<artus> *г
<mortuary> 11.10 кстати по мне отлично, даже юнити ничего такой с хоткейсами)
<mortuary> в общем, спасибо - пойду 11.04 лить
<sharikoff> аа я вас всех люблу
<andrex> xD
 * sharikoff получку получил
<SergeyIT> поделись
<artus> SergeyIT, тебе уже замечательно? :D
<sharikoff> приезжай отслюнявлю
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
 * andrex получил, электронные бумажки ещё вчера
<artus> sharikoff, понгг
<sharikoff> в огороде бузина а в киеве artus
<artus> )))
<[Necris]Akasha> всем привет
<[Necris]Akasha> а мну скайпик не фурычит вообще, что делать? ;(
<[Necris]Akasha> не звонит
<yurau> sharikoff: сколько на руки?
<baronos> [Necris]Akasha: ноутбук у тебя?
<[Necris]Akasha> baronos: даа
<[Necris]Akasha> а что? :)
<andrex> [Necris]Akasha: подать в суд на скайпик, или смерится и не юзать онный, use google taik
<[Necris]Akasha> а у меня подруга в скайпике ;(((
<baronos> [Necris]Akasha: дай скайпик подруги я её в google talk переведу ;)
<[Necris]Akasha> baronos: ей не нравятся мужчины :)
<Balticman-lv> и номер телефона
<baronos> [Necris]Akasha: мне тоже, значит мы подойдем друг другу)
<[Necris]Akasha> поясняю - ей не нравятся такие как ты ;))
 * baronos призадумался, а какой я?
<Balticman-lv> [Necris]Akasha: и тебе тоже? =)
<artus> а что, по теме высказатся никто не может ?
<baronos> вообщей пиши какой бук или какая звуковая карта
<[Necris]Akasha> Balticman-lv: возможно ;)
<andrex> [Necris]Akasha: запусти в терминале и посмотри что пишет
<[Necris]Akasha> скайпик запустить?
<andrex> да
<[Necris]Akasha> ничего не пишет
<andrex> а что за бук
<andrex> ?
<[Necris]Akasha> пишет в окне вызова 'Ошибка с поспроизведением звука.'
<[Necris]Akasha> не знаю
<andrex> мм, а осмотреть его и увидеть что на нём написано, не?
<Balticman-lv> это противопоказано
<[Necris]Akasha> andrex: ничего не написано
<andrex> мдя
<[Necris]Akasha> он б/у
<[Necris]Akasha> в полуразобранном состоянии
<Balticman-lv> на днище бука ничего не написано?
<andrex> звукавуха какая lspci -v |grep -i audio
<[Necris]Akasha> там нет 'днища', всё разобрано и замотана изолентой
<[Necris]Akasha> Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<andrex> вау, может он вабще не работает, этот терминаторский бук
<[Necris]Akasha> звук в остальных местах работает
<andrex> [Necris]Akasha: пулс аудио попробуй выключить
<andrex> http://www.jeffsplace.net/node/12
<[Necris]Akasha> пробовала
<[Necris]Akasha> я сразу об этом написала
<andrex> не видел
<baronos> [Necris]Akasha: https://imo.im/ вот через вэб разговаривай по скайпу
<[Necris]Akasha> baronos: а там не прослушивают?
<[Necris]Akasha> у нас могут быть личные разговоры
<andrex> прослушивают всё и везде
 * andrex параноик
<andrex> [Necris]Akasha: посмотри настройки звука в самом скайпе, если ещё не смотрела
<Corvus> удачно пообщаться
<andrex> [Necris]Akasha: а после удаления пулсы перезагружалась, ну или хотяб демон пульса убивала
<[Necris]Akasha> да
<[Necris]Akasha> не помогает
<andrex> [Necris]Akasha: мыслей больше нет, пиши на форум, и на скайповый тоже
<[Necris]Akasha> а можешь ты написать? а то у меня сейчас времени мало ;)
<andrex> я то могу, но проблема у тебя и вся информация у тебя, и скайпа мне чтоле нужна?
<[Necris]Akasha> ну я потом как-нибудь отблагодарю :)
<andrex> не, так не пойдёт, ты лучше потом какнибудь напишеш
<andrex> ибо, ненадо быть паразитьм, перекладывая свои проблемы на других
<andrex> *о
<Cash> zdrasti vsem
<Cash> pomohite pojalusta
<andrex> !translit | Cash
<ubuntuhelp> Cash: Транслит на канале разрешён только для вопросов о том, как настроить русский язык.
<Cash> kak mojna programmirovat na c++ v ubuntu
<Cash> как можна программироват в С++ в Убунту
<Cash> ???
<Cash> у меня не получается на gcc
<andrex> как обычно, тока некоторые либы другие, а не мсовские
<artus> Cash, /join #c++
<Cash> thnx
<mortuary> в итоге я минт последний воткнул)
<Corpy[web]> ,
<mortuary> подскажите, а что подкрутить в nvidia-settings, чтобы прозрачность нормально работала?
<flyz_> mortuary: а что с ней не так?
<baronos> в гш прозрачность от темы зависит вроде
<mortuary> все время бекграунд показывает поверх окон и при перемещении поглагивает
<baronos> т.е. надо код темы гш курить
<mortuary> думаете, мне всегда казалось что это настройки видио
<mortuary> *видео
<Corpy[web]> ю
<mortuary> сейчас покажу как это выглядит)
<baronos> !hi | Corpy[web]
<ubuntuhelp> Corpy[web]: Привет! Добро пожаловать на канал #ubuntu-ru
<Corpy[web]> Кто то может подсказать как часто на форуме отвечают?1 раз в день или неделю:))
<baronos> !ask | Corpy[web]
<ubuntuhelp> Corpy[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<baronos> и так же на форуме
<Corpy[web]> !ask
<Corpy[web]> !ask ну значит с моей проблемой никогда не встречались:)
<Corpy[web]> та проблемка нарисовалась, думал хоть 1 ответ будет  -  да,нет , незнаю
<baronos> ссылку кинь в чат
<mortuary> как то так - http://i.imgur.com/DfZqx.gif
<baronos> минт фаллюэк у тебя)
<mortuary> yep)
<Corpy[web]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=177142.0
<mortuary> gnome classic вроде как
<mortuary> кстати прятный такой)
<baronos> mortuary: лучше поставить 11.04 c нормальным гном 2 чем юзать фаллбэк)) имхо)
<Corpy[web]> прикольный минт)
<mortuary> baronos, подводные камни?
<Corpy[web]> а что 11.10 фиговая ?
<mortuary> Corpy[web], да у меня другая беда - машина не тянет)
<mortuary> 11.10 вполне
<baronos> mortuary: там и течение подводное) вообще скудный он в настройках в отличии от гном 2)
<mortuary> baronos, зато визуально я как бужто на федоре последней :D
<baronos> дело вкуса)
<Corpy[web]> ну у меня с убунту другая трабла , инет на ноут не могу предоставить)
<flyz_> mortuary: /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager вруби
<mortuary> flyz_, где это мое спасение находится?
<flyz_> mortuary: запусти gconf-editor
<flyz_> хм, блин. этого может не быть в gnome3
<mortuary> нету такого... и это не совсем гном 3) поставить?
<Corpy[web]> Кто то может подсказать по теме http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=177142.0,в каких ещё настройках инета можно покопатся
<flyz_> mortuary: нет, не нужно..
<flyz_> mortuary: я тогда не знаю как помочь
<mortuary> flyz_поковыряюсь, спасибо)
<Corpy[web]> 1
<Corpy[web]> кто то знает как установить прогу в линуксе?
<Corpy[web]> через терминал
<flyz_> make install
<Corpy[web]> а какой файл искать? или просто зайти в корень папки и написать мейк\\
<andrex> Corpy[web]: man apt-get
<Corpy[web]> Инет не работает
<Corpy[web]> вроде сказал нетворк менеджер полный и незнаю как его установить
<andrex> ну из сорцов ты тоже просто так не соберёш, ибо зависимости могут быть, а интернета нету.
<andrex> Corpy[web]: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/07/ubuntu-synaptic.html
<Corpy[web]> Спасиб у меня 11,10
<andrex> и что? поставиш синаптик и всё
<Corpy[web]> я полтора дня настраивал связку, Router,Wi-fi Adapter,Usergate на винде, потом пошёл на линукс настраивать 1-ый день не мог настроить, снёс нетворк менеджер
<Corpy[web]> потом в консоле пытался приконектится, ничего не вышло,ща вот какой то нетворк менеджер скачал "установка без инета" а не могу на запуск установить
<Corpy[web]> вот такие грибы
<andrex> Corpy[web]: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ тут все зависимости к нужному пакету посмотиш, скачаеш и поставиш
<andrex> через dpkg
<Corpy[web]> качал оттуда только деб пакеты только несколько
<Corpy[web]> на 11-,10 есть синаптик менеджер как на ссылке что ты мне дал
<Corpy[web]> ?
<ppshah> доброго времени суток. как отключить пароль к связке ключей при мобильном подключении к сети?
<ppshah> без ввода парроля не подключается
<snwbrdr> кто знает нормальный мануал на тему SQUID + KERBEROS ?
<andrex> Corpy[web]: да ищи его там по ссылке, просто его из 1110 выпилии
<Corpy[web]> от козлы
<andrex> snwbrdr: http://deepwalker.blogspot.com/2008/06/kerberos-squid.html
<Corpy[web]> ладно спасиб можно удалять:)
<Corpy[web]> а то инета не будет)
<Corpy[web]> у тебя нету ссылок на сборки убунту
<Corpy[web]> там де есть синаптик может их поставлю и там заработает
<baronos> sudo apt-get install synaptic не ставит что ли?
<artus> snwbrdr, http://wiki.squid-cache.org/SquidFaq/ConfiguringSquid
<Corpy[web]> так инета нету
<Corpy[web]> Мне его надо поставить, что бы попытатся востановить нетворк-менеджер,и опять подолбатся что бы через нетворк менеджер настроить инет
<Corpy[web]> а то через терминал ничё не выходит
<snwbrdr> artus: чет по этой теме делал не вышло
<Corpy[web]> вроде уже сделал что бы два компа пинговалось, а инет нед)
<artus> snwbrdr, ну если ты не можеш ман осилить то может таки не дано тебе ? ))) там настройки 10ть минут)
<snwbrdr> artus: ну спасибо за доброе слово :)
<ppshah> доброго времени суток. как отключить пароль к связке ключей при мобильном подключении к сети?
<snwbrdr> artus: хотя стоп где ты там вообще про керб нашел что либо ?
<snwbrdr> может ты имел ввиду http://wiki.squid-cache.org/ConfigExamples/Authenticate/Kerberos
<snwbrdr> ?
<Corpy[web]> у кого есть синаптик менеджер?
<artus> snwbrdr, http://goo.gl/PbDTW а тут что, не ? )))
<artus> snwbrdr, ну и там таки да )
<Corpy[web]> как написать сообщение кому то типа не приват а так как вы
<snwbrdr> от ну гуглить то я наверное все же умею.
<artus> ну незаметно )
<User866[web]> вопрос не совсем по теме канала, но знает кто нибудь как отключить кэширование в opera?
<snwbrdr> ну обижаешь
<andrex> !pm Corpy[web]
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pm Corpy[web]'
<artus> ну как бе вопрос звучит не "у меня не получаетцо то то и тото, проблема в том то" а ацкий крик ала  нагуглите мне ман
<andrex> !pm | Corpy[web]
<ubuntuhelp> Corpy[web]: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<andrex> ужс
<User866[web]> И можно ли отключать кэширование только определённых типов элементов: например только рисунков или таблиц css или скриптов?
<Corpy[web]> !pm
<ubuntuhelp> Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<snwbrdr> я не просил гуглить
<snwbrdr> за меня
<snwbrdr> первый топ мануалов я изучит
<snwbrdr> и не скажу что они прямтаки особо информативные
<snwbrdr> вернее не так сказал
<artus> проблема то в чем ? )))
<snwbrdr> ну вот не выходит авторизация
<artus> а в логах что ?
<snwbrdr> в место авторизации вызалить запрос пароля
<snwbrdr> 011/12/09 19:14:35| squid_kerb_auth: Got 'YR TlRMTVNTUAABAAAAB4IIogAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAFAs4OAAAADw==' from squid (length: 59).
<snwbrdr> 2011/12/09 19:14:35| squid_kerb_auth: received type 1 NTLM token
<sid_old> hi all
<Corpy[web]> Кто может помочь
<User866[web]> Позволю себе ещё раз напомнить о себе:знает кто нибудь как отключить кэширование в opera?
<Corpy[web]> Надо сгенерировать package download script через синаптик
<Corpy[web]> с зависимостями
<artus> а синаптик зачем для скрипта?
<artus> нет чтоб в сторону apt-get смотреть сразу
<ppshah> !pm Связка ключей отключить
<User866[web]> Если никто не знает, то пошлите меня погуглить хотя бы.
<User866[web]> Можно ли в опере отключать кэширование только определённых типов элементов: например только рисунков или таблиц css или скриптов?
<User866[web]> А в Хроме?
<Corpy[web]> 1
<User866[web]> 2
<Corpy[web]> У кого то есть синаптик менеджер?
<undead> Всем привет
<undead> настраиваю на серваке dns dhcp ну и nat masquerade
<undead> столкнулся с проблемой, dns как сервис стартует и на локальной машине работает, но вот если на другой машине получаю адреса от своего dhcp результат ноль
<undead> в named.conf указал слушать any
<undead> dhcp  раздает адреса и маршруты
<undead> но я ничего не дописывал еще в iptables
<sharikoff> 53 gjhn jnrhsn
<sharikoff> 53 порт открыт?
<undead> в iptables нет правил касательно 53 порта
<undead> но netstat говорит что 53 ckeiftncz
<sharikoff> дхцп выдает днс сервер?
<undead> да
<sharikoff> так
<sharikoff> теперь подробнее какой должен быть результат
<undead> я указал 3 днса, мой локальный как первичный и 2 провайдерских вторичными
<sharikoff> не надо было
<sharikoff> форвардом можно было обойтись
<sharikoff> так что за результат должен быть?
<undead> секунду
<sharikoff> свою зону какую нть держишь?
<sharikoff> локальную или в инет
<undead> сервак, раздает адреса (dhcp) внутренняя доменная зона, ну и нат
<undead> ну и файловое хранилище еще на нем будет
<sharikoff> так
<sharikoff> давай еще раз разберемся
<sharikoff> у тя есть днс и дхцп
<sharikoff> дхцп я так понял работает и раздает адреса
<undead> ага )
<undead> да
<sharikoff> включая адрес днс сервера
<sharikoff> так?
<undead> да
<sharikoff> тока когда в локалке машины получают по дхцп адрес днс у них не рабоает
<sharikoff> так?
<undead> да все верно
<sharikoff> *работает
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> днс у тя бинд
<sharikoff> так?
<undead> да
<sharikoff> отлично
<sharikoff> теперь лезешь в named.conf
<undead> 9.8.1
<undead> уже там
<sharikoff> и там камментишь строчку listen
<sharikoff> или как то так
<sharikoff> есть там такая?
<sharikoff> в начале в опшенсах где то
<undead> да listen on port
<sharikoff> вот
<sharikoff> ее нафик
<sharikoff> каментишь
<undead> уже
<undead> рестарт?
<undead> сервис
<sharikoff> теперь сохраняешь конф и делаешь rndc reload
<sharikoff> смотришь при этом логи
<sharikoff> вопще дружочек покажи как свой намед конф
<sharikoff> на paste.pro
<sharikoff> я гляну там насчет форвардов
<undead> http://paste.pro/5137451
<sharikoff> после рекурсион йес
<sharikoff> https://gist.github.com/42e64152e37dfa55e41c
<sharikoff> где пишешь свои днсы прова
<sharikoff> перед этим пишешь forward first;
<sharikoff> сначала спросит у твоего сервака потом у прововских
<undead> сейчас
<evil_hog> здравствуйте.
<evil_hog> нет идей, как побороть ужасно низкий уровень яркости в KDM? kubuntu 11.10, ноут z570 (sandy bridge, efi)
<evil_hog> после входа в систему все ок. но до этого - практически невидимое окно логина
<undead> nslookup finalview.by ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<undead> как то так
<undead> может в iptables нужно дописать чего
<sharikoff> стоп стоп
<sharikoff> мы еще не дошли до этого
<sharikoff> cat /etc/resolv.conf на тачке в локалке
<sharikoff> и смотришь что там твой днс
<sharikoff> прописан
<undead> в resolv.conf данные меняются вставляю кабель от тестового сервака, плучаю nameserver 192.168.0.1
<sharikoff> так дхцп должен выдать
<sharikoff> в дхцп строчка есть option nameserver 1.1.1.1 ?
<undead> да
<sharikoff> где вместо 1.1.1.1 ип твоего днса
<undead> он и выдает
<sharikoff> отлично
<sharikoff> вот когда он выдал в резолв конф должен быть твой серв
<sharikoff> так?
<undead> да все верно
<sharikoff> теперь nslookup ya.ru с машинки в сети
<sharikoff> которой выдан адрес
<undead> минутку другой ноут возьму
<sharikoff> проверим работает ли форвард
<undead> пишет коннекшен тайм аут
<sharikoff> а сервак то пингуетя вобще?
<undead> да да
<sharikoff> смотри логи
<sharikoff> tail /var/log/bind.log
<undead> он пустой почемуто
<undead> все пишется в message
<sharikoff> b xj nelf gbitncz&
<sharikoff> и чо туда пишется?
<sharikoff>  /etc/init.d/named restart
<sharikoff> и сразу tail -50 /var/log/messages
<sharikoff> и на пасту
<sharikoff> я гляну
<undead> http://paste.pro/5137455
<sharikoff> хм все вроде нормально
<sharikoff> ps ax|grep bind
<sharikoff> ?
<undead> ps ax | grep named  1250 ?        Ssl    0:00 /usr/sbin/named -u named -t /var/named/chroot
<undead> работает
<sharikoff> такс
<sharikoff> давай ка глянем на dhcp.conf
<sharikoff> и на ifconfig сервака
<sharikoff> он дует в тот интерфейс что надо?
<undead> http://paste.pro/5137456
<undead> http://paste.pro/5137457
<undead> да все ок вроде
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> локалка у тя к етх1
<sharikoff> да?
<undead> да
<sharikoff> интерфейс задан в дхцп куда дуть?
<sharikoff> на каком интерфейсе слушать
<undead> слушает на 67 порту
<sharikoff> не на порту
<sharikoff> а на интерфейсе
<sharikoff> у тя чо за ось
<sharikoff> убунта?
<undead> http://paste.pro/5137458
<undead> вот нет стат
<boris_t> fedora 99%
<sharikoff> это порты
<undead> да
<sharikoff> говорю ж интерфейс
<sharikoff> дхцп работает на каком уровне?
<sharikoff> праильно на втором
<sharikoff> нужен интерфейс который слушает запросы устройств
<undead> интерфейс не задовал, все что в конфиге
<sharikoff> сетвая карта
<sharikoff> щас
<sharikoff> починим погоди
<sharikoff> You can change this by editing  /etc/default/dhcp3-server file
<sharikoff> Find this line
<sharikoff> INTERFACES=”eth0″
<sharikoff> видал?
<sharikoff> =)
<undead> неа, минутку ща гляну
<undead> такого файла нет
<sharikoff> чо за ось
<sharikoff> да небоись тут все свои
<sharikoff> =)
<undead> на сервакие fedora 16
<undead> а на ноуте 11.10))))))
<sharikoff> такс..
<sharikoff> щас
<undead> он вроде как сам смотрит на каком интерфейсе что прописано
<sharikoff>  /etc/sysconfig/dhcpd
<sharikoff> тут
<sharikoff> DHCPDARGS="eth0";
<sharikoff> тебе надо DHCPDARGS="eth1";
<sharikoff> и селинукс отрубить нафик
<sharikoff> selinux
<undead> да его первым делом))
<sharikoff> угу..
<sharikoff> чекконфиг намед он
<undead> dhcp перезапустил проверяю
<sharikoff> чекконфиг дхцп он
<sharikoff> service dhcpd restart
<undead> говорит named running
<sharikoff> угу
<undead> блин всеровно nfqv fen
<sharikoff> это включение при загрузке
<undead> тайм аут*
<sharikoff> пингуется?
<undead> в 16 systemctl enable named.service
<sharikoff> пингуется?
<undead> да
<undead> пинг есть
<undead> дропа нет
<sharikoff> dig @ip fedori  ya.ru
<sharikoff> потом на федоре iptables -L -n -x
<sharikoff> и на пасту
<artus> и на канал федоры
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> это не специфичный для федоры вопрос=)
<sharikoff> у всех почти одинаково
<undead> это да
<artus> sharikoff, настройка днсы на федоре тематика бубунты? )))
<sharikoff> кроме солярки
<artus> на толксы лутше флудить )
<skai-falkorr> artus: хватит свербеть одним местом:) не будь жопошником.если он хочет помочь - пусть поможет. чай технический вопрос, а не танцпол заезженный
<undead> http://paste.pro/5137460
<artus> skai-falkorr, это кто там вылез из под куста?
<sharikoff> undead: iptables -F
<skai-falkorr> artus: пока только я:)твоя девушка вылезет, как только ноги у нее перестанут дрожать^_^
<sharikoff> и проверяй
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: хулиган
<sharikoff> =)
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: дык:)
<skai-falkorr> кто уже оценил новую гугловскую фичу в мыле?
<skai-falkorr> интеграция с контактной книжкой кругов в г+,
<sharikoff> аа.. у меня там мало народу
<undead> хе хеееййййй
<undead> заработало
<undead> нужно iptables настроить
<sharikoff> undead: адрес куда пиво слать писать?
<skai-falkorr> а 12.04 кто смотрел?
<undead> да я с удавольствием =)
<sharikoff> undead: =) шютко
<brestows> skai-falkorr: смысла ее смотреть до конца февраля нет так как сейчас она как 11.10 только c глюками
<skai-falkorr> brestows: не.альфа 1 же
<undead> но я бы таки проставил) нам не жалко для хороших людей
<skai-falkorr> у нее и фичафриз будет раньше, чем у обычных
<skai-falkorr> чтобы стабилизации подольше
<sharikoff> undead: обращайся коли прижмет
<brestows> skai-falkorr: посмотри форум там есть темка теста 12.04
<andrex> я смотрел, на 12 4 пока глюков не заметил, кроме непринятия пароля админа в гуи
<undead> 12.04 она LTS будет или нет?
<andrex> да лтс
<undead> о это гуд
<sharikoff> andrex: будем считать это не глюком
<skai-falkorr> brestows: я с форума давно удалился
<baronos> andrex: уже починили это, остался не рабочим только установка через цп
<sharikoff> а фичей
<baronos> ну и принятие акк в эмпати
<brestows> skai-falkorr: зря... Там много интересного, под что можно взять попкорн и смотреть за развитием тролинга :)
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/350841/b91d3e2a
<skai-falkorr> brestows: дык противно.я ж помню форум еще до великой победы фирефохи.када там действительно помогали.были интересные люди.но после восстания почти все ушли.и остались одни и теже троллинушки
<undead> )))
<skai-falkorr> baronos: так.пока я пишу три курсача и диплом, ты займись образом.покури скрипты
<brestows> skai-falkorr: не я там есть и много адекватных людей
<skai-falkorr> brestows: мало.очень мало осталось.до восстания, када под тролин прогунлись было гораздо больше
<brestows> ./me ушел в  магазин....
<skai-falkorr> я помню, как уходили
<skai-falkorr> но пока альфа образы слишком альфа.проигрывателя нима.вырезали один, впилить другой забыли
<skai-falkorr> а 11.10 уже нормальнеть стала
<baronos> skai-falkorr: че там курить то, образ создавать проще в юцк, тоже самое что и чрут, только удобней. В нашем случае допиливать совсем немного под руссиш. Ну только  знаний в создании ппа у меня не хватает(
<skai-falkorr> обновление на acpid пришло.авось поправили то, что мне надоедало
<skai-falkorr> baronos: не.покурить скрипты.чтобы потом образы они сами собирали сразу руссиш.
<yacoov> я еду домой к моему компу. наконецто)
<skai-falkorr> yacoov: а до этого мама не пускала?Оо
<yacoov> скоро выйду с него
<baronos> skai-falkorr: всмысле чтоб сразу русский устанавливался?
<sharikoff> бабушка
<skai-falkorr> ну ты не читал описание на вики?
<yacoov> до етого был в интернате
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: иль мож ты покуришь в свободное время?а то у меня реальный аврал по учебе воздвигся
<sharikoff> напиши на мыло чо надо сделать
<sharikoff> а то я так забуду
<yacoov> убунту.ру будет свой дистр?
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: у тяж английский то нормально ведь
<baronos> при создании русский язык выбрал установил пакеты language и при установки будет русский язык. Допилить если нужно русские радиостанции, и по софту, по мелочи.
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: =)) смеешься?
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: колхоз борьба
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: не.вот уверен, но все равно надо уточнять иногда:)
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-defaults-ca/trunk/view/head:/i18n/language.txt
<sharikoff> переправить на русский тупо?
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: там не тока это.там в первой сцлошке сказано, что поменять можно.не тока язык.
<baronos> эх, классно девка на мачте померла в пункте назн. 5))
<shenmue> baronos[away], ping
<baronos[away]> тыщ
<shenmue> всем пыщь
<shenmue> baronos[away], откуда время качал?
<shenmue> кинь в пм
<baronos[away]> shenmue: я с торрента домашней сети качал
<shenmue> качество?
<baronos[away]> качество супер я тебе сам торрент файл кинул в личку
<shenmue> о попёрло
<baronos> shenmue: перевод дублированный голоса нормальные, качество отличное. Удачного просмотра)
<yacoov> вот я дома
<yacoov> за 10.04
<baronos> yacoov: предатель гш)))
<SergeyIT> baronos, я тоже ? (10.04)
<baronos> SergeyIT: ты ж на 12.04) и на гш ты не переходил)
<yacoov> баронос )
<stolzus> и у меня 10.04 стоит
<stolzus> правда второй
<stolzus> :)
<shenmue> baronos спасибо
<SergeyIT> baronos, так я не перешел, а параллельно 12.04 юзаю
<baronos> )
<baronos> Тор интересный кин? а то как то вяло начинается, я уж второй раз начинаю смотреть и бросаю(
<stolzus> тухлый
<stolzus> из серии Марвел самый скучный
<stolzus> хотя КА тоже ботва страшная
<artus> зеленый фонарь ито поинтереснее
<stolzus> айрон мэн говорят самый нормальный
<stolzus> из этой серии
<stolzus> но его я не смотрел
<baronos> Ща пункт назначения досмотрю и надо че то еще поглядеть
<stolzus> смотри хорошие фильмы
<stolzus> мой тебе добрый совет
<stolzus> :)
<baronos> я только из-за момента смерти гимнастки смотреть начал) красиво померла)
 * SergeyIT слушает, в соседней комнате "Звуки музыки" идет
<User176[web]> Есть люди знающие о ad-hoc?
<rekcuFniarB> Это такая фигня в xmpp, не?
<User176[web]> wi-fi
<User176[web]> столько нервов елпил в вайфай а оно не раздает инет
<Panker> Доброго времени суток)
<Zogar> ad-hoc придумали мазохисты и извращенцы
<Panker> Господа. Не могли бы Вы мне помоч с подключением к удаленному серверу посредствам xinit?
<Panker> Суть проблемы. Есть удаленная Ubuntu 11.10. Через ssh подключаюсь. А вот как запустить картинку? Помогите пожалуйста.
<Panker> С другой стороны тоже Ubuntu
<andrex|off> ssh -x
<andrex> man ssh
<shevayura> Hello world!
<shevayura> Есть знакомые с OSS? =)
<Panker> to andrex Спасибо. Но открывается просто ssh. С другой стороны Ubuntu Server. Возможно в этом дело?
<Zogar> shevayura: Тут только Offoffoff есть
<andrex> Panker: ну, а чё ты там хочещ, запустить, может тебе вабще терминальный сервер нужен, для бездисковых систем
<andrex> шь*
<Zogar> Panker: ясен перец, иксы на сервере запускаются. На сервере их нет
<andrex> да и иксы по ссх гонять не получится, можно тока отдельное приложение запустить типа gedit &
<Panker> Если есть где-то мануал подробный, кинте плиз линк. Покурю его...
<rekcuFniarB> andrex: а KDE запустить можно?
<Panker> Я пробовал инсталить Гнома туда.
<andrex> rekcuFniarB: я не пробовал, но скорее всего нет
<andrex> Panker: http://vanoc.ru/ubuntu/zapusk-x-prilozhenij-na-udalennom-kompe-cherez-ssh/
<andrex> это баян на вики поищи
<Panker> Громаднейшее спасибо:)
<ragnareg> всем привет
 * baronos надыбал мега странный фильм, сидит втыкает...
<Nor8> baronos Про немецкого сантехника? )))
<baronos> Nor8: О_о эмм, нет))) но не менее странный, Другая земля называется)
<baronos> УРА у меня опять 2мб\с )))
<dredix> мегабайт или мегабит?
<artus> baronos, наказали и скорость урезали? )))
<shenmue> ура у меня безлемит 30 мб\с и смотреть нечего =(
<dredix> =)))
<shenmue> везде где тролил забанен. скука...
<SergeyIT> зато чистый
<baronos> artus: у меня провайдер странный, тариф на 1024кб\с но скорость уже 2 месяца 2048)
<dredix> качай wget руторг=)))
<dredix> под новый год просто подарочки вам=)
<baronos> мне писмо пришло чтоб я тариф поменял на 256кб\с или ниже
<dredix> линия плохая?
<baronos> dredix: ага, и самое странное, если бы я попал под акцию ускоряйся у меня бы скорость до 4мб\с выросла, но она всего 2.
<shenmue> провайдер жлобы
<dredix> у меня тож разрывается иногда..грит мол нада смотреть линию...ппц ей месяца 4 как провели
<dredix> - baronos пиши претензию...сразу тебе новую пару найдут
<dredix> мне тоже "типа искали неисправность линии" потом съездил написал претензию на 2 листа и через 2 дня нашли что джамшуды крышу которые крыли пережгли провод
<dredix> а так ты что крутые прям да нам пофег ...
<baronos> dredix: дохлый номер, я у них в офисе не желанный гость грозящий президентом, и разоблачением их финансированием в левую сторону)
<dredix> прям как будто сами се начальники ..а потом ну что вы нас подставляете нас без премии оставили=)))
<Nor8>  baronos: И ведь не единого разрыва ))))
<baronos> Nor8: гыы))
<dredix> ты пишы на имя директора
<dredix> и поезд тронется или к директору на приём
<dredix> наверняка адекватный
<dredix> к начальству их не слушай
<Nor8>  baronos: Дерни админов лучше, скажи, что сеть новая, а связь не стабильная. Пусть посмотрят у себя, может что-нибудь канал забивает.
<baronos> Nor8: да ну их, я уж лучше с 2мб\с посижу, а то вообще "опустят" до 128кб\с и буду с инетом как у нас на почте)
<shenmue> +1
<dredix> а как держится аптайм? а то если норм то нафиг заморачиваться..
<shenmue> работает не трожь
<shenmue> особенно админов в пятницу
<Nor8>  baronos: С чего вдруг обрежут то?
<baronos> Nor8: да то что ограничение по населенному пункту в 256кб\с, они мне письмо прислали, чтоб я сменил тариф, ну я и сменил с 512 на 1024))
<Nor8> shenmue: А что пятница, святой день для админов?
<shenmue> оО
<shenmue> странные у вас вопросы молодой человек
<dredix> объясните плиз...обновления прошли всё обновился...а вот пишет вот что...информация о пакетах была обновлена 8 дней назад
<Nor8> shenmue: Во первых, не молодой, а во вторых, из этого вытекает, что пятница для админов такой же рабочий день.
<dredix> тока сегодня новые на 60 мегабайт были
<shenmue> рабочий но вечер тяпницы уже то выходной
<Nor8> baronos: А как ты сам тариф можешь поменять?
<baronos> Nor8: сначала вообще нельзя было через личный кабинет, а тут после письма, решил зайти посмотреть и бац открылась смена тарифов, ну я долго не думал)
<Nor8> ))
<baronos> Сейчас опять не работает через личный кабинет)
<Nor8> Размер картинки у нас по быстрому гимпом можно ужать или еще есть проще варианты?
<shenmue> через консоль
<shenmue> забыл утилиитку
<artus> если есть гимп и знаеш как то где ж проще то)
<artus> уже б давно ужал и не парился )
<shenmue> imagemagick
<artus> shenmue, ну для группы картинок да) удобно ) и даже время пожно потратить на листание опций)
<shenmue> ну один раз в жизни мне пригодилась
<shenmue> baronos, спим?
<Nor8> artus: Гимп ставить было нужно ))
<baronos> shenmue: нет
<shenmue> baronos редактор меню в гш есть?
<artus> Nor8, гимп не фотошоп) под рукой быть должен)
<baronos> shenmue: alacarte  имеешь ввиду?
<shenmue> хоть что то.
<baronos> main menu типа
<shenmue> щас гляну. а то после пакета menu у меня стопицот прог вылезло. пока гш откроешь ждать устанешь
<shenmue> значки же все разом теперь прогрузится должны
<baronos> я скомпоновал теперь отлично получилось)
<shenmue> а меня раздражает что в dash нет запоминания местоположения меню. всегда отрывается сразу "всё"
<baronos> shenmue: http://i.minus.com/ibgjzQ2ncHxofK.png
<shenmue> и очень долго из за значков
<baronos> и верхнюю панель подточил немного)
<shenmue> baronos, что за minus dekstop tool?
<artus> фигня, как и минус собственно
<baronos> shenmue: это приложение для minus.com
<artus> ибо ссылки прямые не умеет, а и то как умеет переодически традает таакой страшной корявостью что ну его нафиг )
<shenmue> а как ты их так скомпоновал?
<baronos> это я для себя тему сделал, могу тебе дать архив
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2011-12-10%2001:39:53.png вот щас
<artus> это типа юнити? или что ?
<baronos> это минт)
<shenmue> это гном три
<artus> да я в плане де
<baronos> гш
<artus> да вы определитесь то )
<shenmue> страшный как атомная война
<artus> ладно, если надумаю потестить знаю кого пинать )
<shenmue> не тести даже
<artus> вобщем когда станет удобоваримым маякните )
<shenmue> "Линус Торвальдс передумал и теперь считает, что gnome 3 «почти можно использовать»."
<artus> ждем пока он определится)
<shenmue> да этого он назвал гш куском .....
<baronos> shenmue: кинь в архив /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme папку с темой я тебе подправлю.
<shenmue> а что хочешь сделать? может ман дашь просто?
<baronos> эмм, это было достигнуто методом тыка и созданием 120 тем)
<shenmue> понял
<baronos> могу указать строку
<shenmue> artus, есличо пинай бароносаю он уже спец. первые 120 тем на гном луке его =)
<artus> ыыы
<shenmue> baronos щас тему отковыряю
<artus> baronos, ты мне скажи лучше, как оно ресурсы то потребляет, ну и в плане нерассыпаемости на отдельные составные в процесе )
<shenmue> переименновать тему сможешь? что бы вдруг чо оригинал остался
<baronos> файл там gnome-shell.css строка 651 "spacing: 32px;" ставь 16
<artus> mtr youtube.com сделайте, ни укого там в процесе беганья пакетиков потерь нет ?
<baronos> но тут тогда будет проблема, при обновлении она слетит, так что нужно сделать тему и установить расширение user themes
<shenmue> artus виснут иксы напрочь. тормоза. забуть слово такое "дружественный интерфейс и юзабельность"
<baronos> artus: а то я думаю че у меня скорость там тупит)
<shenmue> точнее выражения
<artus> shenmue, вобщем нет в жизни счастья по ходу )
<shenmue> http://mintlinux.ru/images/photos/88cf903e6154b80350278c60fe1437fb.jpg мой гном два уже не вернуть =(
<baronos> кавайно)
<artus> хеее
<shenmue> в третьем так низя
<baronos> я те могу такую же широкую панель сделать)
<artus> блин, захотелось тоже чегой то покрутить с десктопом
<baronos> О_о тьбю потух
<shenmue>  baronos всю папку?
<shenmue>  /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme ?
<baronos> тоолько папку theme и всё
<shenmue> ок
<baronos> youtube 502. That’s an error. я не досмотрел клип с девками((
<artus> baronos,  я ж говорю mtr youtube.com ))))
<baronos> artus: заглавная открывается а видео нет, а мтр Лосс по 0 показывает)
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/theme.tar.gz?download=true
<artus> 209.85.255ю* и понеслись потери
<baronos> shenmue: темы гш ставить знаешь как?
<yacoov> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2011-12-10%2001:39:53.png
<yacoov> ничё так
<shenmue> baronos в папку юзер шара земе
<Zogar> какой кошмар
<shenmue> да это ужос
<Zogar> этот ваш скрин
<baronos> shenmue: http://i.min.us/iQcYM7l7y6kxI.zip
<shenmue> вот зачем мне три блич бита?
<shenmue> вот как отредактировать меню всё?
<baronos> shenmue: main menu открой
<shenmue> точнее его вооббще убрать нада ввиду бесполезности
<ghabit> ребята, minidlna пользовал кто-нибудь?
<shenmue> baronos где?
<Zogar> я кстати обратил внимание на то что только в лине возникает потребность запрозрачнить все окошки
<baronos> в терминале alacarte и откроеться старой добрый редактор http://i.minus.com/i754oxQm6FJOK.png
<yacoov> http://minus.com/mJanG7CZf#7
<shenmue> baronos слуш а как файл скачать?
<shenmue> куда не тыкнешь рекакция как на ф5
<baronos> shenmue: эмм
<ghabit> e[ns
<ghabit> ухты
<ghabit> как погоду прикрутить?
<baronos> http://i.minus.com/1323478823/PzNRr7R0nIJdiAsN-jEeKw/dQcYM7l7y6kxI.zip
<baronos> а так
<shenmue> baronos через алакарт и убралл. ничего не изменилось
<shenmue> щас шелл перегружу
<baronos> чтоб тему поставить тебе надо установить расширение user theme
<shenmue> да знаю
<shenmue> не... алакарт не работает
<baronos> странно
<shenmue> как было 1005000 прог в главном так и остались
<shenmue> помденю зато изменилось
<baronos> может они в минте че нить замутили я хз, на гш работает отлично
<yacoov> баронос как ты скрины делаешь?
<ghabit> бай зе вей алакарте
<ghabit> у меня лично убирает из меню прилаги
<ghabit> но!
<ghabit> не все
<baronos> yacoov: через приложение minus.com забиндил скриншот и он сразу на сервер отправляет скрин
<yacoov> ок
<baronos> yacoov: а меню надо с таймом скрин делать.
<artus> минос в топку ))) http://itmages.ru/image/view/355324/ff641b91
<baronos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pnvRyOyofY это если что на всякий случай, как темы в зип архиве ставить для гш))
<yacoov> откудова приложение брать для минус.ком
<yacoov> ?
<baronos> yacoov: http://minus.com/pages/tools
<yacoov> спасибо
 * baronos отошел
<baronos> эт типа если чел не в сети то его скрин не посмотреть с этой оперой юнит?
<yacoov> что то у меня не копирует линк
<yacoov> кликаю и 0 реакции
<yacoov> стоит копи линк ту клипбоард
<yacoov> http://i.min.us/ibzQXCrS1IG8zv.png
<yacoov> получилось ^^
<baronos> :)
<baronos> в настройка укажи комбинацию клавишь для скрина минус
<yacoov> указал
<yacoov> комбинация пашет
<yacoov> 2ой гном рулит
<yacoov> кстать посоветуйте фильм
<yacoov> какойнибудь
<yacoov> баронос ты где фильмы смотришь?
<shenmue> снова гш повис
<baronos> shenmue: кстати, тебя не напрягает расстояние между иконками на верхней панели?
<baronos> yacoov: на сайтах онлайн просмотр
<shenmue> меня напрягает мысль о том на что потраченны ресурсы разрабов гнома
<shenmue> я как всегда не доволен гш и не понимаю под чем они его создовали
<baronos> 3,2,1 такой много кто жалуется
<yacoov> баронос назови хоть один сайт
<shenmue> выдвижная панелька с иконками... сколько на ЭТО ушло лет?
<baronos> я на 3,3,2 как на отдыхе)
<baronos> shenmue: нижний нотифи трей переделывать будут, там можно будет вроде как даже настраивать)
<shenmue> меню уходит вниз за выдвижной трей. нижнии пункты меню по пкм просто не кликаются
<shenmue> приходится клавой выбирать
<baronos> я честно от минта не восторге был... на сыром гш выпускать это ппц, вот элементари ждет 12,04 чтоб на нем свой пантеон запихать и назвать Элементари Луна)
<baronos> забыл добавть на гш 3,4
<baronos> shenmue: я те расстояние уменьшил погляди может так интересней будет http://i.minus.com/1323481364/jrv-fQhNOZ0TpLtrKo09lw/dNggv3yLm4huD.zip
<shenmue> да я посмотрел уже. у тебя что то не понятное получается. непрозрачное всё и вместо моего знака бесконечности бесполезная надпись Обзор
<baronos> хмм
<shenmue> и страшный жирный шрифт =(
<shenmue> алакарт всё таки работает
<shenmue> меню урезал как мог лишь бы не было тормозов
<baronos> сколько тем в папке ~/.themes ??
<shenmue> одна твоя
<shenmue> я и в usr share themes кидал ее
<shenmue> потому что из хомяка если ставить то темы не пашут правильно
<shenmue> будем привыкать терпеть ждать надеятся и молится ктулху
 * baronos надо поставить минт и помучить его
<baronos> 40 мин качать( пошел я спать завтра тебе сделаю тему (типа я ктулху :D)
<shenmue> да не парся =)
<shenmue> щас в гш много других пробллем. одной темой всех не решишь
<baronos> Это в защиту гш, что он все таки юзабельный и настраеваемый, хоть и немного)
<shenmue> долеко ему до своего предшественика
<baronos> напихай расширений с сайта)
<shenmue> есть уже
<shenmue> я хотел в блоге по нему тему создать но пока акромя мата ничего в голову не идет
<shenmue> а статья доллжна быть беспристрастной
<baronos> а нука нажми ctrl+shift+alt+r
<shenmue> что за?
<baronos> cс раб стола примерно
<shenmue> ребут шела?
<baronos> неа
<baronos> в правом нижнем углу красная точка появилась?
<shenmue> и шкала зеленная
<baronos> нажми еще раз комбинацию
<baronos> и в хоме смотри фаил
<shenmue> чую для планшетов и буков энерго чото такое
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> запись
<baronos> угу))
<shenmue> мда... и чем тут хвалится?
<baronos> я не для хвалы, а для того чтоб в блоге хоть чтото написал))
<baronos> кстати не один другой писарь с экрана нормально не пишет гш)
<shenmue> да там свой так сказать обзор 12 мяты и гш в частности
<baronos> понятно
<shenmue> как это преврать в более менее что то
<shenmue> всех подписчиков буду к тебе посылать. бушь темы поять =)
<baronos> хехе)) я видео записываю так что буду их сразу на подписку в ютьюб отправлять))
<baronos> лад попер я спать.
#ubuntu-ru 2011-12-10
<TNH> доброе утро страна :)
<sharikoff> тыц
<TNH> пока все спят я подма производство с колен :)
<TNH> подымаю*
<sharikoff> Lorgus: дароф
<sharikoff> ты куда пропал
<Lorgus> sharikoff, hi
<Lorgus> sharikoff, работал.... оч много работал, ну и учился
<sharikoff> на кого?
<Lorgus> sharikoff, на государство, мать его так....
<sharikoff> учился на кого =)
<Lorgus> аааа
<The_MEk> на государство :)
<Lorgus> гы
<Lorgus> на лепиздричеству
<sharikoff> аа
<The_MEk> будет у нас теперь новое государство Lorgus
<Lorgus> тьфу.... ПО
<sharikoff> Lorgus: у мя сын 18 ноября родился
<Lorgus> sharikoff, хочу 5 левел по доступу
<Lorgus> sharikoff, ух ты.... и ты ТРЕЗВЫЙ ??? =0))))
<sharikoff> налил бы тебе да ты хрен знает где..
<Lorgus> sharikoff, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ !!!!!
<sharikoff> спасип
<Lorgus> sharikoff, у моего мелкого 18 декабря ДР
<Lorgus> sharikoff, месяц не дотянули... =0)
<sharikoff> =))
<Lorgus> sharikoff, как сам ???
<Lorgus> че тут нового ???
<sharikoff> все по старому
<sharikoff> чо тут может быть нового
<Lorgus> ясн
<Lorgus> sharikoff, а сам то где щас работаешь ??
<sharikoff> в ртрс
<Lorgus> хз чо это
<Lorgus> сайты делаешь ??
<sharikoff> российская телерадио сеть вопщем
<Lorgus> старые живы ???
<Lorgus> ааа
<sharikoff> приглядываю за хозяйством
<sharikoff> роутеры серваки  и тд
<sharikoff> ты кстати чо не спишь
<Lorgus> а че за ними приглядывать, их пиздить нада
<sharikoff> Lorgus: не ругайся
<sharikoff> на толкс пошли
<Lorgus> кудда куда пошли ???
<sharikoff> linuxtalks
<Lorgus> епрст
<Lorgus> сорри.... я думал там и сижу
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> хулиган
<Lorgus> 1000 000 сорри
<sharikoff> @voice Lorgus
<Lorgus> гы
<Lorgus> ндя... давно тут не был...
<Lorgus> разучился ужо
<skai-falkorr> чектотут?
<andrex> я тут)
<skai-falkorr> молодец.возьми с полки пирожок
 * andrex ушол за пирожком
<skai-falkorr> andrex: положь на место.ушЕл через е пишется
<andrex> эх блин, опять голодным останусь
<NGA> Всм привет
<NGA> а можно ли i386 пакеты установить в 86_64 систему?
<andrex> мона
<black_ru> прив всем
<black_ru> плз, скажите работает или нет  http://runix.sytes.net/
<User534[web]> ubuntuhelp !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<User534[web]> ubuntuhelp !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<Ilshat> чет в репах нету sun-java (U11.10)
<andrex|off> Ilshat: openjdk-7-jre icedtea6-plugin
<aspotashev> Привет
<aspotashev> Как мне сделать ssh-туннель через 2 подключения
<aspotashev> ?
<aspotashev> хм, наверное я знаю ответ -- сделать 2 туннеля
<User846[web]> Привет ! нужна помощь!!! при установке skype возникла ошибка: Зависимости пакета не могут быть разрешены Следующие пакеты имеют неудовлетворённые зависимости:  skype: Depends: ia32-libs (>= 20080808) но 20090808ubuntu13 должен быть установлен        Depends: lib32gcc1 (>= 1:4.1
<User846[web]> гугл не помог  (((
<andrex> User846[web]: читай то что апт выдал пока озарение не наступит
<User846[web]> можно по подробней а то я не очень то в этом разбираюсь
<andrex> куда уж подробней, не понял условие задачи прочитай ещё раз
<User846[web]> конфликт пакета ia32-libs(не возможно установить). при установке Skype как разрешить и с чем он конфликтует?
<shenmue> всем пыщь!
<shenmue> baronos[sleep], трибунал проспиш
<andrex> User846[web]:  ia32-libs не поставился из за отсутстия lib32gcc1, вечно в этой бубунте с зависимости траба, то лишних куча то нужных нет
<andrex> shenmue: ку
<shenmue> ку
<andrex> баронос опоздает на трибунал мы ему самосуд устроим)
<User846[web]> lib32gcc1 установился через синапт без проблем, НО ia32-libs:  Зависит: lib32v4l-0, но пакет не будет установлен
<shenmue> а что ставим?
<andrex> скайп он ставит
<shenmue> репы все включил?
<andrex> User846[web]: ты чё будеш по каждомупакету спрашивать, ставь и этот раз просит
<andrex> эти пакеты должны и в стандартных репах быть, но по зависимостям не тянутся почемуто
<User846[web]> да нет именно в этом пакете проблема изначально была skype не ставит  ia32-libs который не ставится из-за  lib32v4l-0 вот он конфликтует с чем то а как узнать с чем?
<andrex> хм у меня помню по зависимостям апт решил всю систему снести, чтобы их исправить
<User846[web]> ( до этого skype стоял я на нём в ручную до устанавливал пакеты какие уже не помню что б видео показывал
<andrex> User846[web]: apt-get install -f или apt-get dist-upgrade
<andrex> apt-get purge ia32-libs и apt-get install ia32-libs может прокатит
<User846[web]> делал и лист менял может репы нужно какие подключить?
<Corpys> Доброе утро
<Corpys> Кто то знает какие порты и по какому протоколу проги устанавливаются чна 11 ,10?
<sharikoff> чиво?
<Corpys> короч надо узнать через какой протокол и порт проходит установка программ в убунту 11,10
<sharikoff> =))
<Corpys> ибо через юзергейт надо открыть
<Corpys> порты или протокол
<sharikoff> сделай апт через прокси
<sharikoff> и будет ходить через прокси
<Corpys> угу
<sharikoff> с авторизацией даже
<Corpys> Есть там системные настройки прокси
<Corpys> Они не работают
<Corpys> я два дня епался что бы сделать инет через бращуер
<sharikoff> а ты через консоль
<sharikoff> не материцца -накажу
<Corpys> и тут стукнуло в голову зайти в браузер и установить в браузере проксюб
<Corpys> Прости пожалуста.Перефразирую -  Танцевал с бубном
<Corpys> и появился инет:)
<sharikoff> http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html
<sharikoff> ут понятно?
<sharikoff> *тут
<sharikoff> а в юзергейте уже сам задаешь порты
<sharikoff> но на хттп прокси они стандартные
<sharikoff> 8080 или 3128
<Corpys> у меня открыто 8080,80
<Corpys> на хттп
<sharikoff> ну вот
<sharikoff> значит 8080
<Corpys> у меня синаптика нету, вроде убрали же в 11,10
<Corpys> та ссылка подойдёт ко мне?
<sharikoff> дальше читай
<sharikoff> до конца
<sharikoff> If you’re using command-line apt-get
<sharikoff> и тд
<Corpys> а ну тда сорь не дочитал а уже спрашиваю
<User846[web]> проблема skype не ставит  ia32-libs который не ставится из-за  lib32v4l-0 вот он конфликтует с чем то а как узнать с чем?
<Corpys> я уже в терминале пару дней сижу
<sharikoff> Corpys: это правильно
<sharikoff> поверь
<sharikoff> там все понятнее и быстрее
<Corpys> на 1-ый день удалил нетворк менеджер
<Corpys> и залез в терминал:)
<sharikoff> Corpys: ваще молодец
<Corpys> ну а потом переустановил:))
<sharikoff> User846[web]: ты до сих пор канючишь?
<sharikoff> тебе ж утром все сказали
<User846[web]> это что значит?
<User846[web]> каким утром?
<sharikoff> это значит то, что ты вместо того чтоб обдумать то что те сказали или накрайняк посмотреть в гугле решил засмамить тут всех чтоб те готовое все выдали
<sharikoff> никто ничего за тебя делать не будет поверь
<Corpys> Шарифкофф правильно ли я думаю export http_proxy=http://username:password@proxyserver.net:port/ эта строка будет вот такая export http_proxy=http://@192.168.10.1:8080/
<sharikoff> Corpys: если у тя проксик без авторизации то да
<sharikoff> т.е не просит имя и пароль
<Corpys> у меня юзергейт, просит только мак
<sharikoff> аа ну тада мочи
<User846[web]> я уже 3 дня в гугле ищу решение простите что вам мешаю но я думал что этот канал как раз для таких как я а не для обсуждения личных проблем
<sharikoff> не стесняйся должно проканать
<sharikoff> User846[web]: давай так
<sharikoff> я щас в гугле за 3 минуты ищу тебе решение
<sharikoff> и если нахожу то баню тебя навечно
<sharikoff> пойдет?
<User846[web]> буду очень признателен
<sharikoff> ок
<sharikoff> User846[web]: у тя 64 бита?
<User846[web]> да
<Corpys> В общем нету там такого файлика
<sharikoff> какого
<Corpys> etc/bash.bash.rc
<Corpys> bash.bashrc
<sharikoff> =))
<Corpys> *
<sharikoff> он у тя в домашней папке
<sharikoff> и называется .bashrc
<sharikoff> с точки
<Corpys> хм
<User846[web]> 3 минуты прошло кого то нужно забанить на вечно
<Corpys> точно есть
<Corpys> ну он ещё мной занят:))))\
<User846[web]> ну уже и 6 минут
<sharikoff> короче
<sharikoff> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ia32-libs/+bug/835132
<sharikoff> http://blog.sjinks.pro/linux/940-skype-ubuntu-oneiric-ocelot-amd64/
<sharikoff> два
<sharikoff> я нашел
<sharikoff> в течении 5 минут
<sharikoff> ты зашел в 17.06
<sharikoff> в чем между нами разница7
<andrex> 2,30 на ман, молодец)
<sharikoff> у меня? =))
<andrex> агась
<sharikoff> ты эт откуда считал?
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> 5 минут на 2 мана?
<sharikoff> =))
<andrex> ага
 * andrex пошол искать молоток
<ppshah> как создать каталог пользователя?
<ppshah> создаю через параметры пользователей, он его создает, но не создает папки и файлы
<ppshah> меня кто нибудь слышит?
<sharikoff> а какие там папки и файлы должны быть?
<ppshah> НУ там загрузки, документы
<sharikoff> раньше когда я был маленький
<sharikoff> все папки и файлы для нового юзера брались из /etc/skel
<sharikoff> щас незнаю
<ppshah> потому что когда под ним вхожу рабочий стол и все, пишет ошибку
<sharikoff> а ты из гуи делаешь?
<sharikoff> adduser не?
<sharikoff> или useradd
<ppshah> через гуи
<sharikoff> непомню нифига
<ppshah> скорее useradd
<sharikoff> а ты с консольки с консольки попробуй
<ppshah> ща
<ppshah> через консольку вообще папку в хоум не создает
<sharikoff> да ну
<sharikoff> неможет такого быть
<ppshah> useradd --groups users,audio,cdrom,video,plugdev,games,lp,uucp,admin guest
<ppshah> вот команда
<ppshah> потом passwd guest
<sharikoff> не
<ppshah> а какая
<sharikoff> усерадд должен спрашивать пассворд сам
<ppshah> не спрашивает
<sharikoff> ,tp gfhfvtnhjd yf,thb
<ppshah> 11.04
<sharikoff> без параметров набери
<ppshah> создало но ничего не спросило
<ppshah> useradd blabla
<ppshah> опять в консоль выбрасывает
<sharikoff> а аддюзер есть?
<ppshah> во
<ppshah> есть теперь все отлично, спасибо большое
<sharikoff> немазашо
<sharikoff> консоль вернее
<ppshah> это точно
<andrex> useradd и adduser в системе есть и оба пользователя создают тока по разному, и я тоже в них путаюсь, немогли одну команду оставить, чтоб знать на верника
<andrex> *я
<ppshah> опять проблема
<ppshah> пишет что папка пользователя не создана
<andrex> ну а в /home она есть?
<ppshah> типа nautilus не смог создать папки, создайте сами или установите права
<ppshah> чтобы он мог создать их сам
<ppshah> в хоум появился
<andrex> ppshah: man chown
<ppshah> а не могли бы сказать конкретные параметры, у меня с английским туговато
<ppshah> заранее благодарен
<andrex> sudo chown -R /home/папка пользователя пользователь
<Corpys> в общем не удалось
<Corpys> заставить  центр приложений убунту идти ->192.168.10.1->Инет
<ppshah> а как убить сеанс пользователя из консоли?
<Corpys> отошли наверное куда то
<baronos> хола хола)
<shenmue> ppshah выйти из сеанса
<ppshah> они, эти сеансы, висят у меня
<Corpys> хола:)
<Spainal> Доброе время суток!
<shenmue> ppshah иксы?
<ppshah> не не иксы, сам сеанс. не дал права доступа пользователю. теперь неохота перезагружаться
<Spainal> не грузиться Убунту(10,10 32битная) проста не грузиться и все чёрточка сверху моргает и все!в безопасный зоходит обновиться нормально не может груб бесконечно конфигурируеться уже 2 недели парюсь!
<andrex> ppshah: kill $(ps -o pid -u <username>) (за синтаксис не ручаюсь. смысл найти все процессы пользователя и послать им сигнал завершения )
<shenmue> есть запятые
<ppshah> синтаксис не тот
<Corpys> какой порт открыть для Центра приложений убунту
<Corpys> Настройки прокси не работают, интернет только в ФФ
<Spainal> да,есть.ну я писать уже замучился,если честно.писать и гуглить,гуглить....
<shenmue> а что сделал до того как все перестао работать?
<Corpys> Кто то знает где можно почитать какие порты нужны для работы Центра приложений
<Spainal> так все начелось так
<shenmue> посмотри куда он стучится
<Spainal> пошло обновление видать я честно хз как я его прервал ну похоже на это
<Spainal> ядро не обновилось я груб циклично начел конфигурироваться и так до бесконечности потом вкл комп и все приплыли
<Spainal> и груб*
<Spainal> я уже думаю переустанавливать
<Spainal> стока мануала перечитал на работе стока документов не читаю =))
<shenmue> раз сам напортачил давно бы переставил. нельзя прерывать обновление
<Spainal> вот в этом то и проблема я хз как прервал нечего не нажимал есть подозрение что выключил проста комп и забыл что обновлялось
<Spainal> ну да ладно у меня вопрос когда ставил убунту сделал отдельный раздел хом ну так вот щас буду ставить тот раздел(хоум) тоже указать что он хоум он установитьсяавтом примонтируеться и вопрос все программы что у меня установленные щас они Ð
<baronos> !255 | Spainal "Ð½Ñ Ð´Ð° ладÐ"
<ubuntuhelp> Spainal "Ð½Ñ Ð´Ð° ладÐ": У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<Spainal> в хоум что сохраняеться сами программы или их конфиги?
<Spainal> меня что забанили или молчат?
<Corpys> ну не могут же они тут сидеть круглосуточно
<Corpys> отошли наверное:)
<baronos> !repeat
<ubuntuhelp> Не думайте, что Вас игнорируют, и не повторяйте часто свой вопрос. Если никто не знает ответа, никто Вам и не ответит. Во время ожидания ответа Вы можете поискать помощь на https://help.ubuntu.com или http://wiki.ubuntu.com . См. также !patience.
<Spainal> v ye 'nj [jhjij
<Spainal> ну это хорошо
<ppshah> а куда темы для пиджина кидать?
<User282[web]> привет.. на русском кто нидь общается?)
<sharikoff> один я
<aspotashev> Привет
<sharikoff> и он
<sharikoff> =)
<aspotashev> Как в GNOME 3 запустить сеанс из консоли?
<User282[web]> перешел с винды на убунту 2 дня назад... обновилась до 11.10...не работает заставка(...))))))))) на 10.10 работала)..мелочь, но ..как исправить?
<aspotashev> Уже разобрался -- "gnome-session". Просто сначала не к тому X-серверу  подключился.
<Corpys> http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html
<Corpys> Не работает данное решение
<Corpys> ставлю такие параметры export http_proxy=http://192.168.10.1:8080
<Corpys> Кто то подскажет?
<Corpys> а то зашёл в синаптик установил такой же прокси и там работает
<User043[web]> добрый день  скажите как мне смонтировать образ XP вручную
<TNH> ты попутал каналы
<User043[web]> не я хочу делать загрузучную флешку XP в убунту
<Corpys> да что за бред
<SergeyIT> User043[web], спроси у дяди билли
<sharikoff> User043[web]: mount -o loop образвинды /папкакудамонтировать
<sharikoff> вроде так
<User043[web]> нашел пример sudo mkdir /media/iso это выполняется а дальше вот на этой команде sudo mount windows7.iso /media/iso -t udf -o loop тупик
<baronos> shenmue: вчера перед сном мысль пришла и вот что получилось http://i.minus.com/ijxNcV30bendK.png
<User043[web]> вопрос образ винды где должен находится?
<shenmue> куль. тока у меня щас именно так
<SergeyIT> baronos, ужас )
<baronos> shenmue: тему не ту вчера крутил, сегодня залез поглядел, и выставил сетку покомпактней и расстояние уменьшил на панели)
<baronos> SergeyIT: это минт)
<shenmue> это гш
<shenmue> он везде одинаковый
<shenmue> ибо он не меняется
<baronos> стандартный гш черный намного симотичней смотрится) имхо)
<Corpys> Усё сделал
<Corpys> Решение простое как дважды два
<Corpys> Спасибо за помощь Баронос
<Corpys> Всем пока :-)
<User043[web]> при монтирование где должен находится оригинал
<baronos> хоть где
<User043[web]> не монтируется
<andrex> чё маунтиш? и что пишет?
<User043[web]> не указан путь
<ghabit> Доброго времени.
<ghabit> minidlna пользует кто-нибудь? Как прикрутить к нему thumbnails?
<shenmue> где то я видел этот вопрос
<ghabit> Может это я был?
<ghabit> Вчера
<ghabit> )
<shenmue> может
<shenmue> baronos,
<markmx> текс... ну что, поздравьте.. .я никого не нашел и меня распяли...
<shenmue> как бы распаковать кучу архивов одним махом
<andrex> find ./ -name "*.bz2" -exec tar xf {} \;
<andrex> или ls *.bz2 | xargs tar -xvj
<shenmue> рар
<andrex> xargs -L1 скорее
<shenmue> 23 раровских архива с обоями
<andrex> shenmue: ну смысл не меняется просто место бз рар
<shenmue> unrar e *.rar чот не то =)
<baronos> выдели архивы и нажми извлеч и все разархивируються)
<shenmue> =(
<brestows> всем хай
<tootac> у меня юнити на половину работает
<tootac> Например на alt+таб   не не работает новая анмация, а какаято старая/classic
<ppshah> это как?
<andrex> потому что наверно 2д
<tootac> Да нет, вроде 3д
<tootac> В workspaces не работает drag and drop
<SergeyIT> andrex, альт+таб в 2д работает
<andrex> ну работает, но он говорит както по другому анимируется
<SergeyIT> так оно вообще тормозит не по-детски
<andrex> у меня не тормозит)
<SergeyIT> andrex, железо, небось, новое
<andrex> ага
<andrex> в том году всё менял)
<baronos> gtk на мобильной платформе http://www.gtk.org/images/screenshots/screenshot-openmoko.png ))
<total__> добрый вечер
<Ilshat> baronos: docky оказывается может использоваться как диспетчер задач )
<baronos> Ilshat: отлично)
<Ilshat> какая-то фигня у меня в 11.10 с инетом. у wifi приоритет
<Ilshat> по патчику вообще теперь отказывается заходить
<baronos> каким образом создают темы для гнома? через гтк?
<Ilshat> baronos: ты шас на 11.10?
<baronos> Ilshat: ага
<Ilshat> baronos: инет по выделенке?
<baronos> Ilshat: адсл
<Ilshat> baronos: не знаешь, ниче не будет, если удалить network-manager?
<baronos> ну кроме того что он удалиться я ничего не могу сказать))))
<total__> главное хорошо посмотри что он за собой потащит
<brestows> ну что кто готов купить HP TouchPad за 99$ приготовились?
<Ilshat> китайские таблетки.
<brestows> нет ты что HP распрадажу устраивает завтра :)
<Ilshat> brestows: где
<brestows> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/gadgets/134313/
<Ilshat> baronos: это так и задумано в гш. что при некоторых звуковых уведомлениях, еще и экран моргает?
<baronos> Ilshat: в 3,2,1 возможно))
<Ilshat> brestows: это же аукцион.
<brestows> Ilshat: и что ?
<Ilshat> brestows: а то, что в любом случае таблетки уйдут в несколько раз дороже
<brestows> Ilshat: продаватся будут они на странице HP Shop это не аукцион а просто распрадажа, как было c телефонами их теперь так c планшетниками, телефоны уходили по той цене которую оговаривали как и тут
<Ilshat> ясн
<Ilshat> лан. попробую все таки удалить network-manager. если что перейду на 10.04. терять нечего ))
<baronos> ппц понять не могу наших ученых, типа "такое затмение бывает раз в 10 тысяч лет" помоему каждый год такое же затмение... Смотрю на луну, ну да, че то она себя ведет странно :D
<baronos> кто под weechat'ом?
<sanchos> Привет всем! Люди добрые подскажите... Где искать установленные программы в Ubuntu 11.10 desktop?
<baronos> это тебе не program files
<baronos> смотря что ты хочешь.
<sanchos> А, чё  ж делать тогда? Понравилась очень система... Первый раз установил.
<sanchos> Например браузер Chrome
<baronos> он тут /opt
<baronos> это сам хром, а его настройки тут /home/ubuntu/.config/google-chrome
<sanchos> В папке /opt пусто... Или я не оттуда захожу?
<baronos> а вообще узнать где все то что пренадлежит какому то ПО dpkg -L "название приложения"
<baronos> ты из Центра приложений ставил Хромиум значит
<sanchos> Да...
<baronos> давай по сути, чего ты хочешь сделать то?
<baronos> Чего тебе от хромиума надо?)
<sanchos> То есть, я устанавливаю программу из Центра приложений. И где оно всё будет появляться?
<baronos> Ярлык запуска приложения будет в Даш меню Юнити в разделе интернет
<baronos> Для хромиума потребуется флеш плагин, его также можешь установить из центра приложений
<sanchos> Блин... Спасибо за помощь <baronos>. Но я не врубаюсь чё то вообще. Сначала наверное лучше по читать описание системы...
<baronos> go to help.ubuntu.ru
<baronos> Самое главное, чтоб работали все дрова, остальное это так, мелочи))
 * baronos честно доволен, что люди даже ради любопытства пытаються узнать ubuntu... :D
<SergeyIT> baronos, а узнав, бегут подальше? )
<baronos> SergeyIT: не хотелось бы)
<SergeyIT>  baronos, "остальное это так, мелочи"... но мнооого )
<baronos> SergeyIT: хехе)) "покраснел"
<baronos> SergeyIT: кстати, у меня альтернейт 12,04 на виртуалку без гуя не ставиться) ошибка виртуалбокса вылезает и закрывается)
<baronos> ошибка вылезает при запуске установленной ОС
<SergeyIT>  baronos, рано еще с этим баловаться )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет.
<baronos> согласен рано)
<baronos> хао
<SergeyIT> ку
<[v-8]_jupiter> А в unity что бы создать кнопку запуска только ручками? Как в gnome 2 не можно?
 * baronos ушел заморачиваться в debug и искать причину зависания гш ))
<baronos> только ручками(
<[v-8]_jupiter> Прогресивня de(
<[v-8]_jupiter> А здесь многие unity используют или свалил на gnome
<baronos> смотря какой гном)
<baronos> единицы на гном 3)
<simon___> Всем привет! Установил k3b на убунту 10.04 LTS , а она (программа) на английском! Подскажите как её русифицировать?
<aspotashev> Я использую GNOME 3. Дискасс.
<aspotashev> simon___: установи пакет kde-l10n-ru (кажется, так он в убунте называется)
<flintstone> привет
<aspotashev> simon___: возможно, еще понадобится поменять язык на русский в Help -> Switch application language...
<baronos> а чем brasero не устраивает?
<simon___> Привык я к нему...
<baronos> а чего кде не юзаешь тогда?
<flintstone> я всегда пишу через mkisofs и cdrecord
<flintstone> удобно и быстро
<simon___> За подсказку спасибо, сейчас попробую. А ещё стоит AltLinux 6.0.0 KDesktp
<baronos> в гномовский брасеро самы простой и удобный
<baronos> й*
<flintstone> baronos: иногда мне кажется что он долго пишет...
<SergeyIT> [v-8]_jupiter, сейчас из юнити, а чего за опрос?
<simon___> Согласе что Brazero хороший...
<[v-8]_jupiter> SergeyIT: можно ли сделать что бы на верхней панели всегда отображались меню приложения?
<baronos> в юнити нет
<SergeyIT> [v-8]_jupiter, может допилят.... а надо ли?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Да
<[v-8]_jupiter> не удобно
<baronos> в гш можно сделать через расширения (хмм, подумал тут, гном 3 то лучше получаеться со  своими расширениями)
<[v-8]_jupiter> baronos: ГШ то вообще ппц
<[v-8]_jupiter> я его даже не хочу и ставить
<baronos> хех)
<[v-8]_jupiter> А кнопку запуска dash на верхнюю панель тож не можно закинуть?
<[v-8]_jupiter> как было на 11,04
 * baronos всё хотят превратить в г2, да он умер, нету его) а те кто пишет из 10,04-11,04 это люди из прошлого)
<baronos> можно совместить панель юнити и гш, и поставить иконку на место на панель как в 11,04 и будет тебе почти так же
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вообщем сплошные костыли
<baronos> да нет, ходули уже)
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<flintstone> а 3-й гном ктоот пробовал?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я пару раз честно пытался
<[v-8]_jupiter> но понял что они там помешаны на планшетах
<baronos> flintstone: насилую каждый день его
<baronos> правда стабильную 3,3,2 относительно от 3,2,1 версию)
<SergeyIT> baronos, тебя пока зажать )
<SergeyIT> сажать
<baronos> SergeyIT: куда? О_о)))
<SergeyIT> за насилие
<baronos> SergeyIT: оправданное насилие) ради процветания)
<SergeyIT> многие так себя оправдывали, но плохо кончили
<[v-8]_jupiter> В unity можно сделать что бы панель не скрывалась?*
<Cash> привет всем
<Cash> помогите пожалуста
<baronos> насколько знаю, нет нельзя
<SergeyIT> [v-8]_jupiter, а что на нее смотреть?
<[v-8]_jupiter> мышкой что бы в нее тыкать)
<SergeyIT> Cash, по С++?
<baronos> :D
<Cash> у меня проблема с установкой lxml
<SergeyIT> Cash, а это что?
<baronos> [v-8]_jupiter: попроьуй её вниз перенести может удобней будет
<Cash> куда можно написат что показывает экран
<baronos> !q | Cash
<ubuntuhelp> Cash: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> baronos: пробовал но она то всеравно скрывается
<baronos> [v-8]_jupiter: честно, я не слышал о том чтоб она не скрывалась, походу ни как(
<[v-8]_jupiter> Обновлюсь ка я до 12.04 мож там новое чтото появится для unity
<baronos> [v-8]_jupiter: хочу тебя растроить_
<baronos> )
<Cash> Здравствуйте, у меня установлена Ubuntu 10.10. проблема с установкой xlml c помошю  python
<SergeyIT> Cash, а симптомы
<baronos> [v-8]_jupiter: отличаеться версией ядра и предустановленым неким софтом, ну и либами по свежее)
<Cash> они длинные ,куда можно написать
<Cash> ??
<SergeyIT> [v-8]_jupiter, нет там пока ничего нового
<[v-8]_jupiter> такс mate чтоли пробовать ставить
<SergeyIT> !paste | Cash
<ubuntuhelp> Cash: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Cash> http://paste.pro/5137536
<Cash> ???
<SergeyIT> Cash, а зачем ты собираешь lxml из сорсов?
<Cash> http://themole.sourceforge.net/?q=documentation/install/lxml#main-content
<Cash> это хочу установит
<Cash> не получается
<SergeyIT> Cash, "The most common way to install it is to search for it in the repositories of your distribution." ??
<Cash> что ???
<Cash> перевод "Самый распространенный способ установить это искать его в репозиториях вашего дистрибутива."
<SergeyIT> Cash, первое предложение по твоей ссылке
<baronos> :)
<Cash> что делать ??
<baronos> Cash: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=lxml
<baronos> сам выбери то что надо
<SergeyIT> Cash, или запусти синаптик и глянь в нем
<Cash> там я смотрел
<baronos> SergeyIT: я поглядел и не нашел
<Cash> похожего нету
<SergeyIT> Cash, а python-lxml не подходит?
<Cash> apt-get install python-lxml ???
<Cash> устанавливаю
<Cash> http://paste.pro/5137538  после запуска
<[v-8]_jupiter> Во я накрутил). Появилось нормальное меню как в gnome2
<[v-8]_jupiter> Осталось панель автоскрытие убрать и уже можно будет немного работать
<Cash> вопрос как установит программу который установливает дабавичные драйвера ("Дополнителные драйвера")
<brestows> Cash: jockey-gtk
<brestows> или jockey-kde
<SergeyIT> Cash, http://www.google.ru/#hl=ru&cp=39&gs_id=s&xhr=t&q=%22ImportError%3A+No+module+named+lxml.html%22&pf=p&sclient=psy-ab&newwindow=1&source=hp&pbx=1&oq=%22ImportError:+No+module+named+lxml.html%22&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=224fd42bf56493fb&biw=1280&bih=936
<Cash> SergeyIT Back Tack ползоватся не трудно ??
<brestows> Cash: все зависит от цели :)
<Cash> как я понял надо установит самим программы
<Cash> не как в Убунту
<User449[web]> есть здесь русскоязычные?
<baronos> откуда им взятся
<baronos> ь*
<User449[web]> ))
<baronos> на ru канале то
<Cash> мы выгрываем  http://www.phdays.ru/ctf_quals_rating.asp
<User449[web]> я новичек любитель пытаюсь наладить интернет чето неполучается
<baronos> !q | User449[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User449[web]: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<User449[web]> ок
<Cash> thnx to all
<Cash> !
<User449[web]> Здравствуйте, у меня установлена убунту 11.10. скачал мэдваймакс 0.1.1. для установки самсунг ю200.но тут проблема у меня нет опыта в установке драйверов на линукс.
<User449[web]> с чего начать
<User449[web]> ?
<brestows> самсунг ю200 - это что?
<User449[web]> это юсби модем для 4джи
<brestows> User449[web]: поставь для начала usb-modeswitch
<brestows> для этого открой терминал и впиши туда:
<brestows> sudo apt-get install  usb-modeswitch
<brestows> и жми интер
<brestows> у тебя попросят пароль
<User449[web]> да я набрал судо -с вроодебы помогло
<brestows> введи свой который вводишь при входе системы (при вводе не будет показывать что что-то вводится это нормально)  пойдет установка после чего попробуй вставить свой модем
<User449[web]> usb-modeswitch скачать надо?
<User449[web]> или он уже лежит там?
<brestows> выполни команду что я тебе дал
<brestows>  sudo apt-get install  usb-modeswitch
<brestows> в терминале
<User449[web]> чтото с паролем проблемы
<User449[web]> невводится
<brestows> User449[web]: ты читай все что я тебе писал
<brestows> это нормально что он "не вводится"
<brestows> все он вводится просто это не показывается
<User449[web]> ага
<User449[web]> пишет анэбл ту локате пэкэдж
<User449[web]> это нормально?
<User449[web]> <brestows> здесь?
<brestows> ну вроде как
<User449[web]> дальше не подскажешь?
<User449[web]> если не занят
<brestows> а что дальше подсказывать?
<brestows> ты поставил modeswitch&
<brestows> ?
<User449[web]> да
<User449[web]> мне с консоли выходить?
<User449[web]> или что-то еще нужно вписать?
<User265[web]> 4toto ne pomoglo
<User265[web]> ktonit' ustanavlival usb sumsung u200?
<User265[web]> modem
<User265[web]> ??
<brestows> User449[web]: просто попробуй подключить свой модем
<User265[web]> ni4ego ne proizoshlo
<brestows> так ничего и не должно произойти
<brestows> вставь свой модем в usb
<brestows> отрой терминал и введи команду
<brestows> lsusb
<brestows> вывод выложи куда нить paste.pro
<brestows> и дай сюда ссылку
<User265[web]> paste.pro 4too takoe?
<brestows> сайт
<brestows> куда тебе надо выложить вывод d терминал команды lsudb
<brestows> lsusb
<User265[web]> shas ya virublus
<brestows> pastebin.com
<brestows> блин
<User265[web]> modem budu perestavlyat
<brestows> делай по порядку
<Cash> привет еще раз
<Cash> у меня убунту 10.10
<Cash> установил sudo apt-get build-dep libxml2 , как это можна удалит ???
<shenmue> удалить что?
<shenmue> ты поставил зависимости для сборки данного пакета
<shenmue> baronos,
<Cash> обратное этому команду ???
<Cash> sudo apt-get build-dep libxml2
<baronos> shenmue: ya ya)
<shenmue> baronos, ты откуда гном обновляешь?
<shenmue> GusGus обратно это удалить все пакеты которые поставил
<baronos> shenmue: https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing
<shenmue> apt-get remove и тут список пакетов
<Cash> понятно было  когда apt-get install paket
<shenmue> baronos оО нет спс. я на преальфе бетки посижу
<Cash> но здесь apt-get build-dep libxml2
<baronos> ))
<shenmue> Cash а что не ясного ? build-dep такая же команда как и install только ставит не libxml2 а пакеты что бы собррать libxml2 из исходников
<Cash> аха ясно
<Cash> ок
<shenmue> кстати это да напрягает. хочешь собрать себе что нибуть легковесное с минимум пакетов а из за зависимостей дистр растет как пузо у беременной
<shenmue> благо все через aptitude ставлю. логи вменяемые у него
<User195[web]> http://paste.pro/5137548
<User195[web]> ya User265web
<baronos> shenmue: я как заикнулся, что буду ловить зависание гш, дак теперь эта скотина не виснет)))
<shenmue> ты сломал зависания в гш?
<baronos> походу, силой мысли)
<baronos> а вообще, сегодня опенгл обнова была клуттер так что зависания не наблюдал ни разу
<shenmue> хм....
<User195[web]> brestows ya skinul ssilku
<SergeyIT> baronos, постучи по дереву
 * baronos постучал три раза по деревянному столу
<shenmue> ну что? помогло? гш повис?
<brestows> User195[web]: ну вот у тебя модем есть и система его видит,
<brestows> теперь можешь настроить систему через NetworkManager работать c ним
<User195[web]> tam iz spiska providerov net moego
<brestows> ну нет так нет
<brestows> вручную настроишь
<User195[web]> mne nuzno sdelati eto: 'http://buben.kz/2011/02/25/dg-wireless-na-ubuntu/'
<User195[web]> a ya neznau kuda papku s driverom kinut' 4tob ego videla sistema
<Cash> привет
<Cash> как настроитicq чтоб работала нормально
<Cash> Empathy
<brestows> User195[web]:  http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=43974.30 читал?
<nexxxt> Cash: empathy по умолчанию нормально не работает
<Cash> знаю
<Cash> как был написано в интернете чделал
<Cash> но все равно
<nexxxt> уродская прога
<nexxxt> я пиджина пользую
<Cash> так нормалная
<nexxxt> да и многие другие тоже
<Cash> как можно заставит его работала ??
<nexxxt> а что не работает?
<Cash> empathy icq
<nexxxt> прописал все что нужно?
<H1F1> Lj,hsq dtxthjr dctv!
<H1F1> ОЙ
<Cash> да
<nexxxt> и что дальше происходит?
<H1F1> Добрый вечерок всем! Вопрос : куда делся karmic из репозитариев , может кто в курсе?
<nexxxt> убрали наверное
<H1F1> прикольна
<H1F1> 8.04 есть а девятки нет
<Cash> Не в сети - подключение в сети отсуствует
<User629[web]> brestows ya navernoe tebya zadolbal)) prinoshu svoi izveneniya
<brestows> User629[web]: все нормально
<Nor8> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Nor8> Там нет?
<H1F1> вот и я о том что нет девятки
<brestows> H1F1: ничего удивительного 8.04 до апреля 13 года поддерживается а 9.x до 2009
<brestows> 2011
<Nor8> Факт, нет поддержки, нет дистра.
<brestows> 9.10
<H1F1> ладно , пусть не потдерживают , но репозитарии с сфтом исчезли со всех серверов
<brestows> 9.04 и 8.10 вообще до 2010
<brestows> ну а нахер держать то что ужен не надо ?
<Cash> у меня прошлом месяце работал
<H1F1> ну ты сказал , а если у меня машинка дремучая типа пень второй 350 метров?
<Cash> переустановил вот занова
<Nor8> Поставь 10.04
<H1F1> не потянет
<Nor8> Потянет
<shenmue> lxde и не потянет?
<Nor8> Куда он денется
<brestows> H1F1: есть море легковесных дистров
<H1F1> хотел NTP поставить . что бы автоматом синхронизировалась , ан нетски!
<User629[web]> http://buben.kz/2011/02/25/dg-wireless-na-ubuntu/ ktonit' mojet prolit' svet na mou temnuu golovu kak ustanovit' soglasno etoi ssilke?
<H1F1> brestows>проверял , не тянет, вот девтку сервер в самый раз
<H1F1> понятно , что никтоне в курсе. Подождем , они что-то с айпишниками мудрили , может  времени ещё мало прошло
<H1F1> Всем удачного времени ! :)
<User629[web]>  u kogonit' est' opit v ustanovke wimaxa?
<Nor8> distrowatch.com
 * baronos слушает The Agonist - Business Suits and Combat Boots
<shenmue> http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=alpha&page=0&xcontentmode=167
<shenmue> одна эдвайта
<baronos> вот гады, они мне теперь 2мб\с после 00:00 включают((
<artus> иди поспи до 00 )))
<baronos> у меня уже 00:04))
<Nor8> baronos: Тогда проснись, ты бредишь )))
<baronos> :D
<User002[web]> Люди. какой Убунти ставить, если у меня Ноутбук, Интел коре 2 дуо, 2 герца на ядро. оперативки 2 гига. видео 256- до 512
<User002[web]> чипсет Х86
<baronos> видать мысли читает)
<artus> ога, ибо нефиг ))
<shenmue> убунти ставь какой хош
<baronos> да тут одни телепаты)
<shenmue> хоум эдишен лучше конечно
<User566[web]> ну тут или amd64 или i3
<shenmue> x86
<User566[web]> да, х86 у меня
<User566[web]> Хочу качать ДВД версию. так как там хоть программ полно
<Nor8> Тогда любую версию дистра 32-бита
<artus> нафига тебе для 2х гигов памяти x64 ?
<artus> или amd64 или i3 <==== это как Oo
<User566[web]> Только вот для этого Ноута. какая пойдёт версия?
<User566[web]> i386. или amd64
<baronos> зона 51 на гугл мапс заретушированна наверно?)
<baronos> афигеть, с технологией мапсГЛ в гугл мапс круто смотреть при большом зуме стало)
<Nor8> ЧТо за технология?
<baronos> mapsGL
<Nor8> Уже нашел
<baronos> гыыы зону 51 нельзя в 3D поглядеть как город)
<Nor8> baronos: А ты хотел, чтобы тебе все секреты со спутника показали? )))
<baronos> Nor8: конечно)
<baronos> по улицам берлина пробежался)) все стены как у свиней расписанны)
<Nor8>  У свиней тоже был? ))))
<shenmue> чота арч не ставится
<baronos> ага)
<shenmue> baronos, чо еще посмотреть?
<baronos> че то не могу найти улицу красных фанаре)
<shenmue> время кстати отстой
<baronos> shenmue: дело вкуса)
<shenmue> ну 1 раз интересно но кончилось ничем
<shenmue> хорошая задумка и плохая реализация
<baronos> shenmue: сегодня глянул два фильма, Тор - сказка на один раз, (хотя тема Тора(Асгарда) мне больше понравилась в звездных вратах) И посмотрел наш кин Раздолбай тоже ни о чем(
<shenmue> тор смотрел уж давно
<Nor8> shenmue: Кено мельчает, все сюжеты уже использованы, только сериалы радуют. )))
<shenmue> анимешные
<shenmue> чота вики арча нефига не совподает с тем что я вижу на экране
<Nor8> Не, аниме не катит
<Nor8> shenmue: В курсе, что несколько версий арча есть?
<shenmue> сборки?
<Nor8> shenmue: И сборки и версии.
<shenmue> хм скачал с оф
<Nor8> Хотя инсталятор у них почти один и тот же.
<shenmue> вот инстолятор не фига не совпадает с тем что в вики
<shenmue> сам соображаю как всегда
<baronos> у меня арч однажды получилось поставить потом с пакманом поигрался и так не смог де установить
<Nor8> shenmue: В ивке согла устареть инфа
<Nor8> в вике могла* ))
<aleksei`> ку
<baronos> q
<shenmue> Nor8 на убунту ру тоже кстати
<shenmue> странно вроде арч славился своей очень продвинутой вики
<artus> @voice shenmue
<artus> причем тут арч ?
<shenmue> ну что такое гш и с чем едят я читал именно там. и некторые конфиги тоже. подробное описание. чего нет на убунте
<artus> а к чему нытье о несовпадении инсталятора какого то там мифического арчика с какой то там мифической вики? :D нефиг разводит тут всякое )
<shenmue> развиваться надо. ибо выжать больше из убунту (и их подобных) я уже не могу
<Zogar> Арч разве не роллинг-релизный?
<Zogar> какие еще версии у него? он одной версии - актуальной
<flintstone> генту ставьте :)
<Zogar> генту это для тех кто фильм матрица смотрел под ЛСД
<Zogar> бегущие строчки компиляции для созерцателей
<Zogar> для работы нужны прекомпилированные дистры, типо убунту
<Zogar> а гента это тупик эволюции вообще, апофеоз красноглазия
<flintstone> Zogar: я тоже так думал..
<Zogar> +6% к скорости работы в генту - не стоят временных потерь
<flintstone> времянных потерь вообще нет
<flintstone> единственно, гном ставился долго..
<Zogar> ну гном, ОО, что еще там
<Zogar> гимп
<Zogar> и тд
<flintstone> оо есть в бинарном виде
<shenmue> о началось
<artus> @voice flintstone Zogar
<baronos> хотите гном, ставьте сусе или федора.
<Nor8> )))
<artus> предупреждать больше не буду
<Zogar> бинарный ОО в генте? что за еретизм? ))
<flintstone> artus: :)
<flintstone> убунту da bast
<Zogar> ладно, прошу прощения, но у меня свое имхо вот…
<flintstone> Zogar: а что у тебя?
<shenmue> слака
<flintstone> я пор имхо :)
<Zogar> своё )
<baronos> "Нечто" стоит смотреть? Старый "нечто" был ни че так)
<aleksei`> baronos, так себе ... старый лучше был ...
<baronos> artus: смотрел кин "Охотник на троллей"?? :D
<Zogar> я всегда IMDB.com смотрю. Рейтинг выше 6 - смотрибельно
<Zogar> а если 8-9 - так это вообще улет
<Nor8>  Zogar: 8-9 там не часто дают )))
<keefeere> Привет!
<keefeere> есть вопрос!
<shenmue> 42
<keefeere> О! О смысле жизни поговорим позже, у меня вопрос более прозаичный.
<keefeere> есть убунту сервер 11.10 в котором в коммандном интерпретароре не вводится прямой слэш , притом что в редакторах кнопка работает и если написать sh + Enter - там тоже будет работать\
<keefeere> а вот в интерпретаторе / не работает. В путти тоже. Там венда говорит "бип" при нажатии
<keefeere> что-то можете посоветовать, комрады?
<shenmue> |
<shenmue> этот?
<Zogar> "/" работает, а "\" не работает?
<keefeere> наоборот
<Zogar> намлок включен чтоли? ноутбук?
<keefeere> "/" не работает. стоит русская раскладка. нет не ноут
<Zogar> или раскладка не та
<Zogar> или клава не та
<Zogar> в конфигах прописана
<keefeere> в русской на кнопке возле бэкспейса тоже не вводится
<Zogar> клава - экзотика какая-то?
<Zogar> геймерская чтоли?
<Zogar> впервые такое встречаю, или было что-то подобное когда я неправильно указал тип клавы
<Nor8> Все работает /\/\
<keefeere> да нет. не в клаве дело, я ж говорю что в nano например работает. и если написать sh и ввод - там работает, и вот если например написать telnet и энтер, то в его приглашении тоже работает. не работает только исключительно в коммандном интерпретатÐ
<Nor8> ))
<Zogar> во-первых силюсь вспомнить, зачем нужен в 21 веке телнет
<shenmue> мульт про звездные войны смотреть
<shenmue> это очень важно
<Zogar> наверное. Или в ФидоBBS залезть через модем. Тоже секс приятный
<Zogar> что-то вроде анального
<Zogar> Во-вторых, а он там разве должен работать?
<Nor8> Zogar ЧТо за ночные откровения? Шас тебе артус приятное сделает.
<Zogar> Всё, молчу
<keefeere> я для примера. провел эксперимент и сообщил. телнетом не пользуюсь
<sanchos> Народ! Подскажите, почему у меня на Ubuntu все "все люди в кино" с ЗЕЛЁНЫМИ лицами...
<sanchos> Мож какой плагин надо установить?
<Zogar> sanchos: видеокодек корявый вроде.
<Nor8> Кодеки нужно поставить.
<sanchos> Из центра приложений?
<Zogar> sanchos: иногда такое было на очень слабых машинах, но первпричина та же самая
<Nor8> Да поставь все оттуда, не помешают
<sanchos> Спасибо!
<Nor8> И поставь VLC, тоже лишним не будет.
<Zogar> sanchos: поставь VLC и SMPlayer
<Zogar> и юзай по ситуации
<eugenio> привет народ!помогите звук настроить
<eugenio> на убунту
<yurau> sanchos: была такая бага. надо в настройках проигрывателя сбросить цвета на дефолт
<yurau> keefeere: что такое командный интерпритатор?
<eugenio> я только что устанавил убунту
<sanchos> Блин... Хрень какаято! Установил все кодэки которые выдал Центр приложений... Всё равно НЕГАТИВОМ воспроизводит видео!!!...
<yurau> sanchos: какой проигрыватель?
<sanchos> Предустановленный
<eugenio> эйййй народ(((
<yurau> :) это не ответ
<eugenio> ну так вы подскажете что сделать
<sanchos> Ну, в смысле Orbit с системой установленный...
<yurau> sanchos: делай как я говорю. Правка-параметры-видео-восстановитьь параметры по умолчанию
<yurau> а у меня totem
<keefeere> еще какие-то идеи, господа?
<yurau> keefeere: что такое командный интерпритатор?
<keefeere> ну после логина в консоли мы куда попадаем? там где приглашение коммандной строки еще есть.. :)
<eugenio> pl9 ну вы заразы
<yurau> звук не настраивается. олибо есть либо его  нет
<yurau> я 11.10 не юзаю. у меня 11.04
<keefeere> достал меня этот слэш.. система не юзабельна..
<sanchos> Спасибо <yurau>. Не помогло... Разобрался, но дело в другом было. Настройки оттенка почему то смещены были на середину... Убрал на ноль и всё нормально. (систему только что установил).
<keefeere> и все же?
<keefeere> на ноуте с дэсктопной убунтой 11,10 нормал
#ubuntu-ru 2011-12-11
<keefeere> может пакет какой переустановить? как мне кажется это началось когда я поковырял систему на предмет избавления от квадратов в консоли вместо русских букв
<Vladislaw> всем привет
<Vladislaw> как можно перенаправить в файл вывод каманды time&
<Vladislaw> ?
<Vladislaw> Anefist, только английские буквы видны
<Vladislaw> и символы, а остальное 
<nicloay> ктонибудь знает канал с много народу по php ru или en ?
<Ilshat> привет всем. может кто знает, как можно уловить подключение патчика? и сделать сарипт на обработку
<Ilshat> скрипт*
<dinexi> Доброго времени. Понимаю, что вопрос, скорее всего, глупый, но не гуглится. Имеем убунту 11.04 и компиз. При повторном открытии окошек пиджина и скайпа, которые значками висят в notification area, наблюдаю, что они сдвигаются вправо на несколько пикселов. В metacity н
<aizzzek> Есть кто живой?:)
<dinexi> Местами.
<aizzzek> ай нид хелп:)
<aizzzek> нужна консультация небольшая по настройке днсов в убунте
<aizzzek> есть конфиг файлы, нужно глнуть чего там не так
<dinexi> aizzzek: Ну покажи, кто-нибудь да глянет.
<aizzzek> есть ток скрины, залил на http://webfile.ru/5719456
<aizzzek> буду благодарен
<aizzzek> за дюбые подсказки:)
<aizzzek> любые
<baronos> хола хола)
<skai-falkorr> абло инглес?
<baronos> я я
<nowmytime> Прошу помощи). Такая вот проблема. на унбуте создаю вай фай соединение шифрованное, рядом стоящий ПК с вистой видит это соединение, но думает что оно без шифровки и соответственно подключение не происходит. Куда копать?
<baronos> rgba(0,0,0,0.01) какие цифры в скобках сделают прозрачность? rgb (255,255,255) вроде как делают, но в моём случаи есть "а" то есть 4 цифра она
<shenmue> 0.01
<shenmue> постваь писять
<shenmue> и глянь что будет
<shenmue> baronos, кстати подключил репу. не стал обновлять. удаляет гном твик тул. обязательно ставить банши и прочая фигня какая та
<acd> привет всем
<baronos> shenmue: не должно быть так
<acd> новичку нужен совет :)
<shenmue> вчера целиком выпилил mate
<shenmue> вообщем мегов 500 из ос вырезал
<artus> героем себя почуствовал?
<acd> поставил на ноут (athlon 3.0+ 64, 512mb, x700 mobility) ubuntu 11.10, лаги чувствуются, видюха определена как unknown
<acd> посоветуйте дистриб под железо (может есть смысл ткунь xubuntu?)
<artus> acd, а ты еще вруби отбщет траекторий полета частиц в эпицентре ядерного взрыва, авось шустрее будет шевелится
<acd> artus, супе
<acd> епт
<artus> @kick acd не материмся
<baronos> shenmue: все, сделал прозрачный нижний трей)
<shenmue> baronos у меня и так шелл целиком прозрачный
<baronos> shenmue: у тебя минт постарался)
<shenmue> не только. несколько сторроних тем
<ACD> и снова здравствйте,
<ACD> очень нужна помощь :)
<skai-falkorr> ACD: тебе только психиатр поможет
<shenmue> baronos, http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-2011-12-11%2015:08:14.png
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: че сказать то хотел 404 ошибкой?
<shenmue> skai-falkorr смени браузер
<artus> skai-falkorr, меняй инет
<artus> он у тя неправельный )
<skai-falkorr> artus: не.дело в вичате
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ты через вичат сидишь?)
<skai-falkorr> он сцылки до : обрабатывает
<skai-falkorr> скотинушка
<baronos> ага)
<artus> skai-falkorr, http://itmages.ru/image/view/356846/06c9336a
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: страшная тема
<baronos> приходится выделять полностью ссылку)
<shenmue>  baronos обрати внимание на убогий шрифт на верхней панели
<skai-falkorr> artus: че за плагин?
<shenmue> skai-falkorr гном шелл как он есть. по другому его не сделаешь. он у всех так
<skai-falkorr> сцылошкамеей поделись
<artus> tinyurl же
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: то есть наборы тем с девиана ты в моем блоге не видел?
<ACD> мда.. неужели сложно ответить не в духе петросяна? я же пишу, что впервый раз связался с линуксом,  и действительно нужен совет.
<shenmue> видел. я гном лук и деавиан арт наизусть знаю
<baronos> http://i.minus.com/ib1Y64KzEhg3oW.png меня радует мой гш)
<artus> ACD, тебя досрочно на форуме забанили?
<ACD> на форуме?
<ACD> я только зарегался, что письма с активацией
<ACD> *жду
<skai-falkorr> ACD: ну тебе нужен психиатр.лечить нервы.больше тебе никто не поможет.мы тебе видяху поддерживаемую не подарим.в амд никто не работает.чем мы те поможем с твоей некрофилией
<shenmue> но гном шелл у всех такой. слева наверху выдвижняя фигня которая у всех выглядет одинаково. меняется тока цвет и прозрачность. больше ничего
<shenmue> ACD амд отказалась от пооддержки старых карт
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: то есть расширения, меняющие еще всяку мелочь ты тож не видел?
<ACD> <skai-falkorr> спасибо хоть за такое ответ,
<shenmue> ставь 10.04 как вариант.
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: не.нафиг.пусть демьяна ставит
<ACD> <shenmue>, есть смысле смотреть в сторону xubuntu?
<shenmue> skai-falkorr расширения все есть на https://extensions.gnome.org/
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: прям все?и из ppa вебапд8?
<shenmue> skai-falkorr этот реп в первый же день подключил
<shenmue> я что по твоему чайник что ли?
<shenmue> гш одинаковый в любом случае. потому что не изменяемый совсем.
<skai-falkorr> я про реп коверглобуса не знал.а в линуксе уже ооочень давно
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: дык знание css в руки и вперед
<skai-falkorr> немного js и еще впередее
<skai-falkorr> меняй
<shenmue> очень дружественный гном
<shenmue> теперь так называется?
<shenmue> skai-falkorr а ну ка покаж что там у тебя ? раз такой спец
<shenmue> коверглобус и глобус превью юзал еще вроде на 9.10
<ACD> <shenmue> 10.04 пробовал ставить пару лет назад, ситуация таже, лаги+ артефакты.
<shenmue> ну видюха такая
<ACD> т.е. смысла возиться с ней нет?
<shenmue> может гугол и выдасть что нибуть по запросу ubuntu ati mobility radeon
<ACD> глухо
<ACD> нашел пару  "фашистов", но в итоге проблема не решена
<skai-falkorr> каких фашистов?
<ACD> на немецких форумах всмысле
<baronos> ACD: https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=ati+mobility+radeon
<ACD> <baronos> спс,
<baronos> нзч
<skai-falkorr> baronos: правда ему не поможет:)
<Zerowind> Hello all
<baronos> skai-falkorr: :)
<ACD> <skai-falkorr> не помогает только твое пустословие\
<skai-falkorr> ACD: тебе не поможет ничего
<skai-falkorr> причины тебе названы
<Zerowind> Народ,можно ли поставить убунту из под винды (7)
<skai-falkorr> и обратись ты к психиатру:)а то считать немцев фашистами - эт крайняя степень глупости
<Zerowind> Привод просто не работае.. как быть..
<shenmue> разрешаю
<skai-falkorr> Zerowind: можно.записываешь на флешку.жмешь перезагрузить в винде.и все
<ACD> <+Zerowind> wubi
<Zerowind> Мне вот что нужно,поставить убунту,потом снести 7-ку..
<ACD> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<Zerowind> вот это мне интересно:)
<skai-falkorr> Zerowind: но эт в том случае, если ты не собираешься сносить венду потом
<skai-falkorr> тада вуби.иначе ставь с флешки/диска
<skai-falkorr> во первых
<skai-falkorr> !pm > Zerowind
<ubuntuhelp> Zerowind, please see my private message
<ACD> а админы с форума есть  тут?
<Zerowind> Скаи,мож дать свою аську или т.п.. пообщаться на эту тему
<skai-falkorr> нет
<skai-falkorr> спрашивай тут
<Zerowind> С плеера реал поставить?) (альтернатива флешки:)
<skai-falkorr> если биос поверит, что это флешка - да
<ACD> <+Zerowind> затести, подруби плеер, глянь висит ли в биосе
<ACD> зависит от плеера
<Zogar> метод научного тыка работает. надо просто пробовать
<ACD> +1
<Zerowind> ок,какую именно ось посоветуете для ламера в убунте:)
<baronos> убунту
<Zogar> хмм… дай подумать… убунту?
<skai-falkorr> а какую машину посоветуете для ламера в бмв?
<Zerowind> :) ну надеюсь там знание команд не надо знать:)
<ACD> отчасти
<ACD> http://ubuntovod.ru/iz-win-v-lin/perexod-s-windows-na-ubuntu.html
<skai-falkorr> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<Zogar> Zerowind: ну ты же вынужден знать и держать в голове знание что такое компьютер, мышка и… даже клавиатура
<Zogar> знание 10 команд не взорвет твой мозг
<skai-falkorr> Zogar: кто знает.вдруг там переполнение буфера уже
<ACD> <skai-falkorr> в своем репертуаре
<Zerowind> :)) короче потестим щас
<ACD> из-за такого отношения сообщество и теряет новые лица,
<Zerowind> Не ступить бы и настроить после этого интернет:)
<ACD> человек спрашивает помощи, а ему в ответ словоблудие
<skai-falkorr> !win > ACD
<ubuntuhelp> ACD, please see my private message
<ACD> <+Zerowind> с инетом у меня траблы были после установки\
<ACD> с wifi
<Zerowind> Не у меня волокно опт)
<ACD> пришлось обжимать utp
<Zerowind> ну и еще один глупый вопрос,чем оличается Убунта от Кубунты
<skai-falkorr> в одной гном, в другой кеды
<skai-falkorr> !kubuntu
<ubuntuhelp> Kubuntu — это Ubuntu с KDE, K Desktop Evnvironment, вместо Gnome. См. http://www.kubuntu.org/. См. также !KDE
<shenmue> графическим окружением и набором программ
<ACD> <+Zerowind> поясняю вышесказанное :)
<Zerowind> Спасиб:) ну-с попробуем посмотреть биос видет плеер(флешечку)
<skai-falkorr> кто тут беларус?
<WoZUA> ку. вопросы xfce'шникам тоже здесь задаются?)
<shenmue> да
<WoZUA> у меня трабла след. содержания... стоит xubuntu. есть ntfs разделы. они по дефолту не автомаунтятся
<WoZUA> но в thunar значки дисков отображаются и есть действия "монтировать"
<WoZUA> если в fstab явно указываю монтировать разделы, то они монтируются нормально, но в thunar уже значки разделов не отображаются
<WoZUA> решений не нашел, м.б. не то искал
<skai-falkorr> WoZUA: монтируй в /media
<artus> зачем тебе в фм значки если ты монтируеш после загрузки фстабом?
<artus> ярлычки себе сделай если так хочетцо
<WoZUA> а значки удобнее
<skai-falkorr> тада отображаться будут
<shenmue> в thunar иди по адресу точка_монтирования
<shenmue> сделай закладки
<WoZUA> у меня на панели апплет показывает разделы. глазами проще цеплятся за знакчки чем за обычную метку директории
<WoZUA> skai-falkorr, в медиа и монтируюися
<skai-falkorr> ну тада тунар пили
<skai-falkorr> я его давно не юзал уже
<WoZUA> в какую сторону?
<total__> добрый вечер
<The_BROS> какой гном грузит железо меньше Gnome 2 или Gnome 3 Classic?
<shenmue> openbox
<baronos> e17
 * baronos опять нарвался на странный фильм.
<Zogar> awesome
<brestows> кто ?
<User737[web]> добрый вечер
<User737[web]> кто может подсказать, что надо первым делом сделать, чтоб убунта 11.10 стала меньше тормозить?
<baronos> установить дрова на видео
<WoZUA> или перейти на xfce
<User737[web]> у меня нетбук 2 Гб оперативки и 2 ядра intel atom, тормозит переключение приложений когда несколько программ запущено
<WoZUA> а какие программы?
<WoZUA> какое потребление памяти? может у тебя в своп уходит?
<User737[web]> допустим наутилус и файрфокс на несколько вкладок
<User737[web]> потребление памяти около 700М
<User293[web]> привет
<User737[web]> своп свободен
<WoZUA> а какое la?
<User293[web]> посоветуйте приложение для контроля за сочетаниями клавиш fn+[key]
<User737[web]> сори, la это что?
<WoZUA> User737[web], load, кинь вывод команды w, например
<User293[web]> хм
<User737[web]> у меня кнопки от юнити ещё часто перестают открываться
<User293[web]> я использую ubuntu 1 день
<User293[web]> расшифру
<User293[web]> й
<shenmue> User293[web] ты не дима случаем?
<User293[web]> :-)
<User293[web]> да
<User293[web]> ты vk прочитал?
<shenmue> да
<User293[web]> ну дак как решить?
<shenmue> комбинации клавишь и так далее
<shenmue> в отдельных прогах могут быть свои хоткеи
<User737[web]> intell@intell-laptop:~$ w  19:48:26 up  4:33,  2 users,  load average: 0,16, 0,20, 0,68 USER     TTY      FROM              LOGIN@   IDLE   JCPU   PCPU WHAT intell   pts/0    :0               17:35   22:45   1.71s  1.71s bash intell   pts/2    :0               19:48    0.00s  1.00s  0.03s w
<User293[web]> у меня ноут asus a42f
<User293[web]> что к нему подойдет
<WoZUA> User737[web], вроде все ок. странно
<drachoon> Привет есть веб-разработчики? Посоветуйте что ставить из СУБД и редактор.
<User737[web]> это меня и смущает
<WoZUA> drachoon, для какой цели?
<drachoon> работать - в базе ковырятся и код писать
<drachoon> Еклипс в репах без ПДТ а редактор который с РНР воркает не поддерживает русский язык
<User737[web]> phpmyadmin+netbeans
<WoZUA> PDT можно не с реп
<WoZUA> распаковываешь и он работает
<WoZUA> только jdk стоять должен
<WoZUA> нетбинс для мелкой работы пойдет, для серьезной - куча косяков будет
<drachoon> МуАдмин - гадость хочу что нибудь похожее на SQLyog
<book1> не могу жать на кнопки настроек флеш в браузере. хочу вебкамеру
<book1> как решить?
<book1> allow не нажимается
<baronos> !q | book1
<ubuntuhelp> book1: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<book1> Здравствуйте, у меня установлена флеш 11. Я пытаюсь разрешить вещать по вебкамерев чате. Но настройках не жмется. Что можно делать?
<book1> людишки
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User737[web]> попробуй sudo cat /dev/video, если не получишь абракадабру, значит либо камера выключена, либо нужный драйвер не настроен
<book1> нет. просто я в окне не могу нажать. кнопка Разрешить есть
<WoZUA> только в браузере не вещает? skype, cheese?
<WoZUA> какой браузер?
<book1> я с окном ничего не могу сделать . даже закрыть
<book1> и FF и Chrome последней версии оба
<User737[web]> кстати у меня в файрфокс на флэше щёлкаю настройки - они открываются, но не кликаются
<book1> вот вот
<User737[web]> значит наверно баг
<User293[web]> http://i.imgur.com/4OyMX.png
<User737[web]> разве что если эти нстройки можно где-то ещё переключить
<User293[web]> только что поставил
<User293[web]> ничего странного?
<User737[web]> а что не так?
<User293[web]> 1500 приложений
<User293[web]> это не много?
<User737[web]> нормально как бы
<WoZUA> даже мало
<baronos> в 17 хроме все работет и разрешает)) гыы
<baronos> и фф-8 тоже всё работает.
<baronos> а всего то китайская вебка за 150р и юсб ухи с микрофоном. и флешь с ними дружит)
<User737[web]> значит версия самого плагина какая-то особая, я сейчас в фф8 - чуда не произошло, специально проверил
<baronos> обычный плагин с реп
<User737[web]> подскажите как в центре установки приложений остановить зависшую установку пакета?
<User737[web]> час устанавливаю, полоска с места не двигается, и кнопки отмены нигде нету
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем здрасте
<User737[web]> привет
<baronos> shenmue: походу в 12,04 на гш можно будет с этим ппа ставить апплеты на панель, я не пробовал еще http://tista-blog.blogspot.com/2011/12/selene-enhanced-indicator-applet-to.html
<[v-8]_jupiter> Есть скрипт на pyqt4 нужно что бы он выполнялся обязательно с привилегиями root. Как реализовать что бы он при запуске спрашивал root пароль (Пример: в gnome2 запускешь конфигуратор и он спрашивает). Сейчас вроде выкрутился
<[v-8]_jupiter> создаю ярлык с параметром запуска gksu -k script.py . Можно ли сделать все на уровне скрипта, а не создавать ярлыки?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вопрос тес кто может уже сталкивался с таким
<Gakonis> 123
<User737[web]> получается скриптов будет 2 - первый просто gksu -k ... а второй - тот самый pyqt
<Gakonis> Ребята вы меня видите?
<baronos> нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> User737[web]: хм , а в один не получится?
<shenmue> baronos это от создателей гнома зависит
<Gakonis> Ребята, сорри за нубский вопрос. Такая ситуация. Имеется ICQ, некоторым людям я пишу сообщения они к ним приходят нормально, а к некоторым приходят какие-то кракозябры. Я так понимаю нужно обновиться. Это как сделать можно?
<Gakonis> или мне просто не повезло!?
<Gakonis> 123
<aleksei`> ку
<Gakonis> привет.
<yurau> Gakonis: какой менеджер сообщений?
<Gakonis> Empathy
<yurau> хз
<baronos> пусть кодировку сменят тому кому приходят шифрованные сообщения)
<yurau> baronos: пусть систему переставляют :)
<Gakonis> :-))
<yurau> поймут что не помогает а потом пусть переходят на линукс
<Gakonis> :-))
<Gakonis> Блин, да и поиграть ещё можно. Практически все говорят что по линукс нет игр. А вот хрен. Старкрафт 2 запустился на ура)
<aleksei`> многие игры идут под вайном
<Zogar> У меня World of Tanks не пошел, к сожалению
<Zogar> прикольная стратегия
<Zogar> мафынки стреляют бумммм буммм
<aleksei`> помутитть с настройками вайна надо
<Zogar> особенно доставляет за САУ играть. Это вообще няшный класс мафынок
<Zogar> может зарулить в любой части карты + можно опустить дуло и вести огонь как ПТ-САУ
<Xefir> Помогите пожалуйста:http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=177316.0 , проблема после установки убунты
<brestows> ubuntu никак не могла повлиять на работоспособность приложений в Win 7 единственный вариант это если ты что то нахимичил c разделами и то маловероятно, как вариант грузись c диска Win7 и выбирай пункт Восстановления, но имей ввиду что винда затрет grub и запус
<nicloay> есть спецы по  php?
<WoZUA> nicloay, ну тут как раз канал php, да
<nicloay> WoZUA, ну ты как раз эфир разукрасил чем то полезным (если есть я бы не стал сорить в общий чат, а задал бы в личке)
<WoZUA> ну пиши свой вопрос, ладно
<brestows> уболтал...
<nicloay> =) ща.. на канале php уже кто то живой нашелся.. а так вопрос был про референсы, http://paste.org.ru/?ld0vqs не могу получить доступ к объекту из 2го массива через 1й
<WoZUA> nicloay, расшифруй
<WoZUA> что значит "из 2го массива через 1й"
<nicloay> WoZUA, ну массивы хранят ссылку на один и тот же объект - в одном месте меняешь, в другом это отражается.
<WoZUA> ну да
<nicloay> мне посоветовали убрать присваивание по ссылке, убрал вроде заработало.
<nicloay> я думал - что архив когда делаешь []=obj - он создает новый инстанс объекта и его пихает к себе, из за этого
<WoZUA> так проблемы уже нет?)
<nicloay> да.. все решилось, всем спасибо =)
<nicloay> 2 дня работаю php кодером ))) вынуждено )
<WoZUA> сейчас все в пхп обьекты
<WoZUA> и все передачи аргументов передают не значения, а указатель
<nicloay> WoZUA, не.. не всегда.
<WoZUA> но при попытке измения создается новый обьект
<nicloay> если в функцию - то как обычно - по значению
<WoZUA> это для простых типов
<WoZUA> а для типа object , как рпаз твой случай, нет
<aleksei`> что за на...? о_0   gnomekeyring.IOError
<WoZUA> кстати интересно, если __clone() реализовать, то как будет вести себя...
<WoZUA> nicloay, для разработчика кажеться что по значению, на самом деле, давно уже по ссылке
<nicloay> WoZUA, ну это детали.. - главное суть уловить ))
<nicloay> мне за это деньги не платят, чтоб я знал это на столько )
<WoZUA> это просто полезно)
<WoZUA> такой подход используют в python, perl, в плюсах на базе нек. типов
<WoZUA> http://www.php.net/manual/ru/features.gc.refcounting-basics.php
<baronos> три акк гугла почты и один только перешел на новый интерфейс
<shenmue> хы
<shenmue> артус такой артус
<baronos> хех) а мне нравится новая тема gmail))
<baronos> лютый минимализм)
<shenmue> оО
<shenmue> розовая фигня какая то
<brestows> где
<shenmue> gmail
<shenmue> наверное мою тему с океаном превратили в розовый закат =(
<baronos> старая - http://i.minus.com/iDt8M7bE3hjBw.png новая - http://i.minus.com/iWmnC0mVecrO7.png новая больше нравится))
<baronos> че то не могу основное мыло перевести на новый дизаин
 * baronos попер в 12,04
<baronos> на 12,04 гном пуля просто)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, ты имеешь ввиду, что пора стреляться?
<baronos> Sergey_IT: ну не знаю) я все какие есть тестовые ппа для 12,04 гш были воткнул) даже получилось gdm гш стиля сделать)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, не увлекайся, к релизу всё поломают ;)
<baronos> хехе))
<baronos> забавный баг нашел)
<baronos> если сменить тему через tweak tool то запущенные приложения слетают)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, не то еще будет...
<baronos> Sergey_IT: меня пугает скорость и отклик на действия от гш, в 11,10 значительно медленее работает)
<Sergey_IT> barono, в 11.10 и юнити тормознутее
<baronos> Согласен)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, на нетбуке 12.04 почти как 10.04 по отзывчивости
<baronos> Sergey_IT: звучит многообещающе, писали же, что скаждым дистром после 10,04 система всё дольше грузится, и медленее работает, видать с 12,04 акцент решили сделать на это)
<Sergey_IT> baronos, правда иногда, что то падает... но это пока )
<baronos> ради этого и ставлю 12,04) ошибка наутилуса при чтении музыки через ритмбокс с другого раздела
<baronos> Sergey_IT: кстати хитро заработал эмпати, только после того как я ввел данные через "Учетные записи сети" )
<dredix> не у кого не было горизонтальных полосочек узеньких в фильмах когда видео на весь экран..и лёгкие поддёргивания...sync to VBlank галочки стоят везде где тока можно
<dredix> ставлю на паузу чтобы сделать скрин полоски пропадают на самой паузе...
<Sergey_IT> baronos, я эмпати не пользую - пидгин нормально справляется
<Zogar> 12.04 вышла уже?
<Sergey_IT> выглядывает
<[v-8]_jupiter> Есть желающие протестить бинарник. Интересует те у кого не стоит qt или python
<Zogar> она LTS будет?
<Sergey_IT> [v-8]_jupiter, наверно и куте, и питон?
<Sergey_IT> Zogar, лтс ...
<[v-8]_jupiter> Sergey_IT: угу) Но уже виртуалку ставлю , ща там затестю
<baronos> я аж ужаснулся, думал флеша нету под 12,04) по крайней мере в цп не было) пришлось пакет качать)
<shenmue> оО
<baronos> да да)
<shenmue> молодой репозиторий еще
<baronos> хех) а тут не притормаживает vlc если открывать календарь)
<shenmue> а меня вообще тормоза убивают. флешш влц ...
<shenmue> думал арч поставить а тот рассыпался в небытие в виртуалке...
<shenmue> ждем 12 убунту....
<Sergey_IT> пора создавать секту ждущих
<MILLIONER> Добрый вечер
<dredix> ['kje
<dredix> хэлоу
<MILLIONER> как настроить на свом компе хостинг для вихода из интернет, чтобы размещать свои сайты. У меня VPN сойденение, IP динамический, Ubuntu 11.10 (обычная)?
<MILLIONER> как настроить на свом компе хостинг для вихода из интернет, чтобы размещать свои сайты. У меня VPN сойденение, IP динамический, Ubuntu 11.10 (обычная)?
<baronos> гыы я в шоке и всё таки умудрились скрестить г2 и г3-фаллбэк)) http://i.minus.com/ibl6vKFXVnjqh5.png (честно скажу, это нудная работа настраивать г2, гш считаю лучше на много.)
<User492[web]> привет всем..будьте добры подскажите пожалуйста,какую именно версию убунту нужно скачать мне?у меня ноутбук с процессором AMD
<baronos> а точнее
<baronos> сколько памяти
<User492[web]> AMD PHENOM 2 triple core 4 гига памяти
<baronos> 64бит качай
<User492[web]> процессор P820
<baronos> а видюха какая?
<User492[web]> 6470..у меня две видеокарты...я так понимаю проблемы будут?
<baronos> возможно
<User492[web]> на 7-ке есть переключение..а на убунту скорее всего нет..может кто нибудь знает,в будущем появится эта функция на убунту?
<User492[web]> спасибо за помощь baronos)
<baronos> ппц панелька забавная))) http://i.minus.com/ibyRbs00GIlKOw.png
<baronos> вот в таком виде еще можно юзать гш+lxpanel http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=oiRTb2DGwOk
<[v-8]_jupiter> baronos: а зачем верхняя панель пустая?)))
<[v-8]_jupiter> вот если бы ее убрать
<baronos> [v-8]_jupiter: а что на неё ставить надо?)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Как минимум аплеты вешать, иконки для запуска.
<baronos> как юзер гш, скажу, что они тут не нужны, и запускать приложения так же быстро и лекго можно из превью. апплеты, ну это дело вкуса, а что касается апплетов сети, цпу, ну это уже прошлый век) имхо)
<[v-8]_jupiter> baronos: тогда панель вообще не нужна. Она получается что только ест место
<baronos> это дизаин такой, кто то принимает его, кто то нет) лучше выбрать тойоту чем двенашку под тюнингом (имхо)
<[v-8]_jupiter> та это хлам
<[v-8]_jupiter> отдавать место под часики)
<[v-8]_jupiter> где же тут тойота
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<baronos> хехе)) за то все симметрично и минималистично)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Где же минималестичность?
<baronos> нотифи трей для меня удобней нижний, чем классический г2 на верху)
<baronos> ничего лишнего)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Взять тот же xfce4 она насного минималистичный и его еще можно настроить , а не только использовать как есть.
<baronos> я же говорю это дело вкуса))
<baronos> я хочу установить ос и всё, и юзать её. смотреть фильмы лазить в инете, слушать музыку. зачем мне всякие апплеты и так далее.
<[v-8]_jupiter> так ты уже сколкьо подоставлял туда расширений?
<[v-8]_jupiter> это ты хочешь сказать установил os и все?
<baronos> это тестовая 12,04 с гш 3,3,2 с установлеными всего 4 расширениями) которые установить можно в 5 секунд) а панель это просто дурковал DE селеста смотрел)
<[v-8]_jupiter> ну всеравно ты ставил расширения
<baronos> и то расширения которые еще больше делают панель "пустой"
<baronos> тему поставил которую подправил под себя и всё)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вообщем я так deb -ку не соберу) Давай потом похоливарим)
<baronos> )
<Nor8> ))
#ubuntu-ru 2012-12-03
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<bane> sup?
<bane> чечектотут?
<baronos> bane: ща новости смотрию, там по улице с клавиатурой ходят и српашивают где букве Ё, мало кто сразу находит, а задроты в голос это консоль ёмаё :)
<piyavking> proba
<baronos> use russian
<baronos>  
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> подскажите, а как заставить squid3 пропускать сертефикаты, внешние
<artus> утра
<bane> artus: опа. а ты чего не спишь в такой час?
<artus> вот такой я
<bane> странный такой вот ты
<artus> эт еще что, я ща ягуара буду пробовать :D
<bane> рабочий ноут привел в порядок.отрубил несколько сервисов, поднастроил. и вместо 300 метров оперативы свободной - 1гб
<bane> artus: надеюсь ты про машину
<artus> bane, неа :D
<bane> тогда не стоит
<bane> уж лучше виски найди
<artus> bane, гогно ваше виски , гдето литра валялась, не потребляю я такую гадость
<bane> лучше ягуар, да?
<artus> bane, не, я ж потестить , чтоб потом свое веское фе сказать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> их еще не запретили?
<bane> artus: только против экскрементов ты голословно протестуй. без пождкреплений:)а то тенденция опасная
<artus> bane, а ты чегой, знцу осилить не можеш?
<bane> я на работе.тут лень настраивать:)
<bane> ох уж эта простуда
<baronos> ох уж эти детки
<artus> водовки с перцем
<artus> обоим
<bane> и в интернете ничего интересного нет
<bane> абыдна
<bane> вот уж точно.водовки бы с перцем.и оливьешку на закусь\
<jlewka> эх.. а мне лето, мот и трек...
<bane> уменьшил с 4х до 1 пихеля размер бордеров в венде.сразу стало приятней
<baronos> жаль море с окна не видно, при таком ветре я бы поглядел на волны
<Dmitrix> можно ли в /etc/network/interfaces использовать на одном eth0 два gateway?
<jlewka> Dmitrix, да в принцпе, разную метрику используй ток
<Dmitrix> я сейчас дописал просто еще один gateway, работать не будет?
<jlewka> хотя как именно в interfaces прописывать нужно не знаю....
<jlewka> через route пропиши..
<Dmitrix> что то я на сервер после перезагрузки войти не могу =(
<jlewka> эм... скриптик который все настройки назад откатывает надеюсь в крон добавил?
<Dmitrix> =(((
<bane> !1rule
<ubuntuhelp> Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<bane> !2rule
<ubuntuhelp> Второе правило линуксоида: бекапы - наше всье. Кто не делает их - страдает!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> !3rule
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='3rule'
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Failed!
<SergeyIT> (
<Dmitrix> !3rule	
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='3rule'
<Scrimmer> утречко
<Scrimmer> всем
<c5h12> всем здорово
<c5h12> может, глупо, но хочу похвастаться: кажется, я нашёл шрифты под Linux, которые меня устраивают
<c5h12> (барабанная дробь) Free Sans, Free Mono
<c5h12> GNOME юзаю второй, ибо неприхотлив
<c5h12> выставил из системными шрифтами и установил dpi 120 (против стандартных 96), размер шрифтов - 10
 * SergeyIT даже не знает какие шрифты в системе (
<minsler_xp> привет всем
<minsler_xp> Помогите пожалуйста решить проблему. В терминале(приложение terminal) когда ввожу команды и в команде присутствует строчка, то следущее за ней слово начинается с большой буквы. Как это отключить. Обшарил интернет, не смог ничего  найти
<minsler_xp> присутсвует точка, извините
<artus> эмм, а зачем тама точки? пользуй zsh
<minsler_xp> например ввожу cd .
<minsler_xp> а потом ввожу следующую команду
<minsler_xp> и она автоматом с большой буквы
<minsler_xp> это только в  Х такое
<minsler_xp> в настоящем терминале все норм
<artus> в иксах ненастоящий чтоль? ))
<minsler_xp> в х через эмулятор
<artus> бунта какая?
<minsler_xp> 12.04 и 12.10
<minsler_xp> глянь у себя
<minsler_xp> cd .
<minsler_xp> ls
<minsler_xp> может у меня глюк какой
<minsler_xp> хотя на нескольких компьютерах так
<artus> юнити в смысле или кеды? у мну такого нету , и прекращай по 2 слова флудить )
<minsler_xp> сорри, unity
<SergeyIT> чего то видно съел не то
<minsler_xp> это автоматическое написание букв с большой буквы после точки работает везде. И в хчат тоже
<artus> эмм, а полностью пример такой извращенной команды так чтоб в одной строке и точка была, и следуйщая команда )
<minsler_xp> не обязательно в одной строчке. Когда две подряд команды в основном.
<artus> minsler_xp, ну видать уже чегото намудрил, ибо ты первый с такими глюками)
<artus> понавтыкал видать каких то автопереключалок раскладок с псевдо интелектом
<minsler_xp> а
<minsler_xp> может быть
<minsler_xp> было такое, сорри, гляну, отпишу
<minsler_xp> спасибо большое, забыл что у меня стоит xneur. В нем эта штука была.
<Scrimmer> артус?
<artus> Scrimmer, ась
<Scrimmer> привет (:
<c5h12> напомните, пожалуйста, куда тут принято заливать картинки?
<[sonuva]> itmages.com
<SergeyIT> !image
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='image'
<c5h12> можете оценить мои настройки шрифтов: http://itmages.com/image/preview/786804/51cb17f7
<[sonuva]> ну чтож. я добавлю Friends в список лучших сериалов всех времен и народов
<artus> ужс
<[sonuva]> ужс
<[sonuva]> вендовастое сглаживание
<[sonuva]> сам патчил клеартуп?
<c5h12> вендовастое сглаживание в Firefox и XChat?
<VMV> всем привет:) кто-нибудь ставил кде 4.9.3?
<[sonuva]> в заголовках и хчат
<[sonuva]> VMV: не.ты что. никто не ставил. даже с учетом, что они пришли в репы 12.10 обновлением. никто не смел обновлять
<c5h12> а какое сглаживание посоветуете?
<[sonuva]> все советуют убунту патчи
<VMV> [sonuva]: ну я ж не знал) у меня 12.04
<VMV> а есть в них klook?
<VMV> я имею ввиду кеды) в новостях писали что в релиз входит такая плюшка, а на деле я ее не вижу(
<[sonuva]> дождись райдена. он тут один кеды юзает
<SergeyIT> он уже валенки одел - зима
<c5h12> sonuva, Ubuntu patch - это как здесь описано: http://habrahabr.ru/post/74227/ ?
<[sonuva]> c5h12: нет.
<c5h12> ну а хинтинг делается там?
<c5h12> т.е., чтобы перед сглаживанием строки сперва сгладилась каждая буква
<c5h12> и интервалы между буквами не скакали от сглаживания
<c5h12> или без хинтинга в Убунте?
<SergeyIT> c5h12, а чем дефолтное не устраивает?
<c5h12> SergeyIT, ну, меня пока что устраивает то, что я намутил: http://itmages.com/image/preview/786804/51cb17f7
<c5h12> но sonuva говорит, что можно сделать лучше
<SergeyIT> c5h12, так дефолтное лучше
<c5h12> я без понятия, что понимается под "дефолтным" :) У меня просто в настройках второго Гнома стоит "Наилучшее начертание"
<c5h12> а вот шрифты дефолтные поменял
<c5h12> широковаты они, имхо
<c5h12> имеется в виду, Sans широковат
<c5h12> неширокий и нравящийся мне FreeSans мыльно выглядит при мелких размерах
<c5h12> поэтому его только для документов
<c5h12> а для программ, где надо шрифт помельче, стоит более чётко выглядящий при маленьких размерах Liberation Sans
<c5h12> он же и в заголовках окон, только 11 кегль, а не 10
<c5h12> именно увеличил кегль, жирным его вместо этого делать некрасиво (опять же, имхо)
<c5h12> бонус за увеличение кегля - более крупные кнопки в заголовках окон, по ним становится легче попасть мышкой
<c5h12> sonuva, а ClearType я не патчил, не знаю, почему сглаживание назвали виндовастым :)
<Scrimmer> по дороге летним днем на нана на нана
<Scrimmer> шли обнявшись под дождем, на нана на нана
<tagezi> http://team.ubuntu.ru/projects/videoguide/cast/1-09_burnusb_ubuntu
<tagezi> как по другому записать образ?
<artus> tagezi, cat buntu.iso > /dev/sdc
<tagezi> а boot сам запишиться?
<artus> оно все запишетцо
<andrex> cat dd etc
<artus> tagezi, оно втупую переписывает структуру образа на флешку, соответственно минус ток один) размер разбитого места ток по размеру образа, ну и собсно адекватнее под это дело пускать флешку гиговую
<artus> tagezi, зато 100% выриант)) и самый быстрый
<tagezi> ну, я же потом после установки могу её форматнуть и опять получить 4 гига
<tagezi> да?
<artus> ну да
<tagezi> блин, кде выпендрилось.. сделали 940 мегобайт, не то не сё )
<andrex> хм можно поробовать ещё разделов понакатать правда я не проюовал
<andrex> чтоб уж не всю флешку занимал образ на 600 мб
<tagezi> andrex: да, не имеет значения... сейчас поставлю кубунту, а потом форматну, ниче страшного неслучиться
<andrex> ну как хочеш
<artus> andrex, можно , че нельзя )
<andrex> я бекапы на флешку делаю кстати спомошю флешки)
<andrex> 15 гб под бекапы и 500 мб под систему
<andrex> правда виндатакой расклад не понимает и видит тока 500 мб
<JohnDoe_71Rus> винда видит только первый раздел на флешке.
<andrex> угу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если бы первым были бекапы видела их
<andrex> дура потому что
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потому что винда
<andrex> у меня она ещё вафлю bgn незахотела видеть тока bg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я тоже, поставил систему и сделал диск с fat32 на всякий случай а она их не видит
<andrex> tagezi: я только не понял к чему ссыль была на аидео урок, ты что хотиш создать его? :)
<[Raiden]> Ура товарищи. Победил вайфай адаптер. Служба hostapd не стартовала из за 1 конфига. Теперь пашет как точка доступа.
<andrex> молоток
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> почему аудио? там описано как записать образ на флешку.. но у меня крахом заканчивается запись.. фиг знает почему
<andrex> -а+в
<andrex> видео
<andrex> у меня палцы бухие уже неделю
<andrex> ь
<[Raiden]> тем у кого К... http://freininghaus.wordpress.com/2012/11/27/on-the-way-to-dolphin-2-2/
<andrex> тем у кого очем нельзя говорить...
<tagezi> andrex: "В данном уроке будет рассказано о записи ISO-образа Ubuntu на USB-носитель с помощью встроенной утилиты создания загрузочного диска."
<tagezi> не понятно что это делает в видео, скорее
<VMV> [Raiden]: здравствуй) у тебя кде какой версии?
<[Raiden]> 4.9.3
<andrex> ну можно же жобавить и записать про альтернативный метод
<andrex> д*
<tagezi> я пока не понимаю как через cat
<andrex> просто
<tagezi> чото он говорит что у меня прав нема на это
<andrex> sudo cat .iso /dev/sdb && sync
<andrex> или | sync
<andrex> или нафиг этот синк
<andrex> чегото я забыл...
<tagezi> sudo cat kubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso > /dev/sdb1
<tagezi> вот так?
<VMV> [Raiden]: а у тебя есть Klook?
<tagezi> выдаёт вот это bash: /dev/sdb1: Отказано в доступе
<andrex> а оно там точно есть?
<andrex> sdb1
<tagezi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1407543/
<[Raiden]> VMV: кажется нет. Я не знаю что это
<andrex> хм, видимо несудьба
<andrex> tagezi: подожди месяц другой, а то походу фаза луны не та
<tagezi> andrex: да я думаю, просто карму подпортил ))
<[Raiden]> VMV: превью в стиле мака чтоли? :)
<[Raiden]> и не будет
<andrex> tagezi: на sdb попробуй
<VMV> ну типа того)
<VMV> почему не будет?
<[Raiden]> Я пробовал такие превью ещё на гноме. Я к ним не привык.
<[Raiden]> + в делфьине есть свою превью
<tagezi> andrex: а команда ls -l /dev/sdb1 выдаёт такое brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 17 дек.   3 15:33 /dev/sdb1
<tagezi> это вообще нормально? ))
<[Raiden]> + нет цели делать копию мака. Я писи юзер.
<tagezi> о_О
<andrex> tagezi: угу
<VMV> а мне к гноме было удобно такое использовать, пока не выпилили
<VMV> так ты имеешь ввиду не будет у тебя?) или в кде?)
<andrex> b вродь блочное устройство оначает если не путаю
<VMV> просто в анонсе написали что входит в 4.9 а на деле я его не вижу
<tagezi> попробую через дд... вроде что-то там шуршит )
<[Raiden]> VMV: картинки я могу в гвеню смотреть , причем даже в архивах. И  это станвоится привычным и удобным спустя год. Клук в общем не ясно для чего нужен.
<[Raiden]> имитация опции мака, которая в кде выглядит как грабли с прикрученной лопатой
<VMV> да может он мне не нужен, но сам факт отсутствия обещанного меня раздражает))
<[Raiden]> что значит обещанного?
<[Raiden]> Это поделка фирмы роса, причем тут кде? Хочешь собери и будет
<tagezi> да гдето репы есть вроде для него
<VMV> написано что войдет в релиз кде 4.9 от разрабов росы
<tagezi> я с утра погулил
<[Raiden]> VMV: Ясно , я не слышал.
<tagezi> VMV: чо ты мучаешь человека.. он чли кде собирает )))
<VMV> ну он тут один кто пользуется))
<tagezi> я ещё пользуюсь ))) спроси меня )))
<VMV> будут вопросы - буду теперь тебя мучать)))
<tagezi> угу.. я не такойдобрый как разден, где сядешь там и слезешь )
<tagezi> Райден*
<[Raiden]> На самом деле не 1. Ты не единсвенынй кто спрашивает. Остальыне просто менее воинствующие чем я )
<c5h12> Raiden, как считаешь, тут шрифты плохие или нормальные: http://itmages.com/image/preview/787014/2208c14b
<[Raiden]> У меня от росы стоит роса плейер - сразу забраковал , т.к. там поломана опция скрывать интерфейс как в смплейер.
<[Raiden]> И ихний симпле велкам, из-за таймфрейм. Который тоже не особо в кде нужен, т.к. история открытия теперь есть прям в дельфине.
<[Raiden]> В общем кодят вроде не плохо , но чего-то не то что надо )
<tagezi> круто.. ) лан, да встречи.. надеюсь черезпол часика
<[Raiden]> тайм фрейм это такая штука http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1203/h_1354535917_7248125_555fc37466.png
<c5h12> Raiden, показывает, что и когда делал?
<[Raiden]> да, какие файлы создавались \открывались. Но только в индексируемых папках
<[Raiden]> И только несколько категорий , типа документы , видео, фото. Делфьин показывает любые.
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1203/h_1354536251_5270398_4f3ce01a26.png
<[Raiden]> такая штука кстати впервые появилась в гном2
<[Raiden]> называлась gnome-activity-monitor
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что бы мой комп за мной шпионил. нафиг
<c5h12> да ну, удобно
<tagezi> andrex: наверно, действительно, луна не в том созвездии
<c5h12> сам же указываешь, что палить, а что - нет
<c5h12> интересно порой узнать, просидел на ЮТубе больше, чем накодил, или меньше
<tagezi> c5h12: сделай себе учет времени, будешь знать )
<c5h12> tagezi, например, с помощью какой проги?
<andrex> ручуи и блокнота
<tagezi> +1
<c5h12> у меня есть одна прога учёта времени, но она не переваривает Code::Blocks - как только его запускаю, сразу глюки у таймменеджера
<c5h12> andrex, ручка и блокнот - слишком непрозрачно для пользователя
<andrex> хм маркер и стекло, прозрачно)
<andrex> ппц, а вот свет выключат как ты узнаеш тогда что у тебя запланированно
<c5h12> что запланировано, я в уме держу
<tagezi> c5h12: ты говоришь о себе слишком обобщнно, так тебе ничто не поможет учитывать время.. говори о себе конкретно, например, "у меня не хватает воли учитывать время" )
<c5h12> мне надо видеть, сколько я занимался кодингом, а сколько смотрел Ютуб
<c5h12> статистика
<tagezi> у меня жена, помешана на эусель.. так она себе учет времени там организовала
<JohnDoe_71Rus> логи парсь
<[Raiden]> на самом деле больше забавно чем удобно.  Прикольно видеть допустим документ котоырй весной отсканировал и забл уже что он есть.
<c5h12> :D
<tagezi> он ей в графиках и циферках всё раскладывает )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "объяснинапальцах" называется )
<andrex> нужна клавиату ра с электрошоком
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кресло лучше
<c5h12> JohnDoe_71Rus, спасибо, добрый человек, я уж лучше ручкой и блокнотом )
<andrex> бракованное китаское
<andrex> чтоб было страшно сидеть даже
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага, газ-лифт с отстрелом оси в ягодицу
<c5h12> ну уж нет, такое кресло даже бета-тестировать не собираюсь
<c5h12> игрокам в CS его отдам, для большей реалистичности
<andrex> а его никто и не тестирует, оно продается как есть, и производитель не несет ответственности за переломанные конечности, или смерть пользователя
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ClPSynOcAIs
<c5h12> не, клавиатура с электрошоком - это фигня. Дело тут не в силе воли.
<c5h12> допустим, интересно глянуть, сколько времени тратил на то и на сё, когда ещё был ньюбом
<tagezi> c5h12: тогда тебе к врачу
<andrex> машина времени поможет
<tagezi> andrex: тебе тоже )
<c5h12> tagezi, я вроде на личности не переходил?
<andrex> tagezi: и тебя вылечат
<tagezi> c5h12: ну машина времени это фонтастика )
<andrex>  допустим, интересно глянуть, сколько времени тратил на то и на сё, когда ещё был ньюбом
<andrex> это тоже
<c5h12> чё-т нифига не понял
<c5h12> вроде не знаменит, а уже цитируют
<andrex> да ты просто незаметил как к тебе пришла слава...
<c5h12> чорд
<c5h12> как я так... проморгать такой момент... сколько упущенной прибыли
<c5h12> tagezi, в общем, к врачу сходи сам, за справкой об адекватности ;)
<c5h12> или об обратном, там уж как комиссия решит...
<skai-falkorr> @voice c5h12
<andrex> опять бане привели в действие
<c5h12> part
<[Raiden]> лол http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35487
<tagezi> с графическими планшетами на убунту ктонить сталкивался?
<skai-falkorr> владельцы нексус7
<tagezi> не.. графический планшет - доска такая п пером для рисования
<tagezi> с*
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/KP8aM
<SergeyIT> tagezi, http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/tabletsetup
<skai-falkorr> от блин.комп на работе вырубился
<artus> знцу тама юзай же
<skai-falkorr> зачем? я там выхожу то редко.потмоу как пока я там - все еще спят тут
<skai-falkorr> http://youtu.be/OEGdT9uHPY0
<artus> баян же, я позавчера видел
<skai-falkorr> а чеж не поделилсяя?
<artus> вроде делился
<skai-falkorr> неее.такую веселушку я б запомнил:)
<skai-falkorr> лучше, чем иван царевич и серый волк
<skai-falkorr> ура:)это в конце 4 сезона моника переспит с чендлером:)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да, спасибо
<UNIm95> Ку всем
<tagezi> ку
<UNIm95> Чего нового  на канале?
<gridis> ку
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, опы нас развлекают (05:54:36 PM) от опа:  http://youtu.be/OEGdT9uHPY0
<Onkeltem> Я заметил, что мне всё больше и больше хочется прекратить вообще работать с Apache
<SergeyIT> прекрати, кто ж не дает
<Onkeltem> Почему-то каждый раз, когда что-то пытаешься настроить, на это уходит уйма времени, и 95% попыток что-либо сделать не увенчивается успехом
<skai-falkorr> !1rule
<ubuntuhelp> Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<Onkeltem> SergeyIT: всегда "времени жалко" на изучение того же lighttpd
<gridis> ))) а что ты пытаешься на нем сделать?
<gridis> потрать время на nginx и не пожалеешь...
<Onkeltem> gridis: динамические vhost и использованием mod_rewrite.
<gridis> конкретнее
<Onkeltem> gridis: а nginx это полноценный веб-сервер?
<gridis> 1 можно сделать на nginx без проблем
<gridis> да
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, я исходно xitami пользую, меня устраивает
<gridis> он уже давно очень сильный вебсервер
<gridis> и очень быстрый
<Onkeltem> gridis: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/mass.html#xtra-conf - вот это пытаюсь сделать, не работает и всё. В логах пишет: map lookup FAILED: map=vhost[txt] key=имя_сервера
<Onkeltem> gridis: а nginx умеет с php-fpm работать?
<gridis> да
<gridis> конечно
<gridis> у меня уже больше 20 сайтов так работает
<Onkeltem> gridis: ок, спасибо за наводку, тогда и правда стоит глянуть. А в чем основное преимущество перед 1) Апачей и 2) lighttpd
<Onkeltem> в нескольких словах
<gridis> Onkeltem: 1. скорость 2. требование к ресурсам меньше 3. очень простые и понятные конфиги. 4 можно настроить практически все что угодно
<gridis> это так, на вскидку, а так плюсов гораздо больше
<gridis> то что ты мне скинул, сделаешь без проблем
<gridis> главное пойми как работает Nginx
<[Raiden]> Любителям XFCE http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35488
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: тунар 1.6 с табами?
<[Raiden]> ага
<[Raiden]> релизнуло
<tagezi> всем привет )))
<[Raiden]> [19:37:31] [__]"Эхх... раньше было другое время, а щас другое время..." (с)
<tagezi> блин.. жесть всё не привычно тут...
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты бля музыки киментину пользуешь?
<tagezi> для*
<tagezi> блин, сори, я нечаяно
<[Raiden]> да, б... , пользую :)
<ei-grad> xD
<ei-grad> как в анекдоте про письмо юле)
<[Raiden]> у меня клементин и  дэдбиф как запасной легкий вариант. Он вполне сносно в оксегене смотрится.
<ei-grad> а мою коллекцию ни один плеер нормально не импортирует кроме deadbeef
<tagezi> у меня стрес )) после юнитию кде очеть как-то наворочего... даже пару дней в виртуалке не помогли
<[Raiden]> так в дэдбифе базы нет
<ei-grad> зато есть плейлист
<[Raiden]> tagezi: )
<ei-grad> а база не нужна
<[Raiden]> кому как. Я начал рейтинги юзать, поотм легче находить, и 50 случайных треков часто использую.
<tagezi> у меня языковая поддержка не установилась до конца (
<[Raiden]> tagezi: kde-l10n-ru language-pack-kde-ru и потом язык выбрать в настройках локали.
<[Raiden]> У меня само ставилось
<[Raiden]> kde http://img11.nnm.ru/8/1/3/4/2/d01b9452e9bd198cfa6a7a037ff.jpg
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> да.. они такие эти КЕДы )
<[Raiden]> надоест потрешь. Советую это делать не так резко как skai-falkorr , в тот же день )
<tagezi> не, мне нужно разобраться ос всем, я для токо и поставил не в виртуалку
<tagezi> я хучу дочу на ноут поставить их
<tagezi> хочу доче*
<tagezi> блин.. пойду шоколадку съем.. может стрес снимет
<log___dog> Всем ПРиветоС
<[Raiden]> кажется появился какой-то вменяемый форк наутилуса. Если я понял
<[Raiden]> http://www.lffl.org/2012/12/athena-un-nuovo-file-manager-davvero.html
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<log___dog> Ы
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<Scrimmer> вечер добрый всем
<tagezi> Scrimmer: и тебе не хворать
<log___dog> хаюшки
<shenmue> чота такое хотел спросить интересное
<shenmue> вопрос такой с подвохом был да забыл =(
<Scrimmer> это грустно
<Scrimmer> впервые видел очередь в 100 метров
<shenmue> комунисты к власти пришли?
<Scrimmer> рейс катеров через бухту закрыли
<tagezi> Scrimmer: тебе повезло.. я всё детство в них провёл
<Scrimmer> очереди на маршрутку
<Scrimmer> там был дед на коляске, жалко было, никак сесть не мог
<tagezi> [Raiden]: эм.. вопрос такой... ты ставил Хром себе?
<shenmue> baronos  а гш к пульсе привязан?
<[Raiden]> у меня есть хромиум.
<baronos> shenmue: нет
<shenmue> отлично =)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: через консоль поставил )))
<tagezi> вот она польза от гномоподобных )))всегда есть выход )
<shenmue> ты вгетоом вытянул хром с сайта и поставил через dpkg ?
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> двойным щелском он не ставился... типа писало "Устанавливаю зависимости" и потом кукиш
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: а зависимости не пробовал поставить себе после этого?
<baronos> вау
<shenmue> не царское это дело зависимости еще ставить =)
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: да он и так встал без них нормально
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: ток работать не станет нормально
<skai-falkorr> если зависимости уже не встали
<skai-falkorr> когда кукиш был
<shenmue> вроде гдеби зависимости сам подтягивает если через гуйку делать
<shenmue> хотя я бы через ппа поставил ну да ладно
<tagezi> да вроде работает всё
<skai-falkorr> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/12/03/heat/
<shenmue> гг
<skai-falkorr> вот уж ссд пойдут, так ссд
<shenmue> а вот почему бы не самоуничтожающюю память сделать?
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: она давно уже существует
<shenmue> тогда что востонавливать если уничтожить низя?
 * skai-falkorr хотеть убивать... ой, простите. убивОть
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<Sergey_IT> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Fail!
<Sergey_IT> значит все нормально
<Kyshtynbai> Здорово, други!
<Kyshtynbai> Линк, зараза, мигает на роутере и коннект появляется только после перетыкания пару раз кабеля. Это я обжал криво или как?
<Kyshtynbai> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Понг.
<shenmue> может и штекер разбит уже
<Kyshtynbai> да не особо юзался. всё больше вай-фай
<Kyshtynbai> кроме того фирменный патч-корд подхватывается вроде бы как сразу).
<Kyshtynbai> Чувствую, дело в прямости рук... хотя как его можно криво обжать, я не понимаю.
<openvoid> прямость рук не обязательное условие
<openvoid> бывает и просто битый корд
<Kyshtynbai> вариант...
<openvoid> жила пережата была где то и баста
<Kyshtynbai> надо другой, действительно, попробовать, благо откопал на балконе моток витой пары.
<Kyshtynbai> что самое забавное, вот прям щас я сижу подключенный по этому проводу и всё пашет...
<tagezi> ну мож реально жила перебита
<tagezi> у меня такое было.. пнёшь провод и заработало всё
<Kyshtynbai> Хорошо бы... если разъём накрывается
<Kyshtynbai> вот это ж-па.
<tagezi> вродепривыкаю ))) к кде
<Kyshtynbai> чото поветрие какое-то, все кде тестируют).
<tagezi> ну, я для дочи тестю
<Kyshtynbai> а скильки ей годов?
<tagezi> хочу разобраться и установить...
<tagezi> 11
<Kyshtynbai> подари ей планшет и пусть не мучается :).
<tagezi> пусть сидит за компом и учиться.. выростит сама на планшет заработает
<Kyshtynbai> хехехе
<Kyshtynbai> чему там
<Kyshtynbai> за компом научишься хорошему :))
<tagezi> математике, програмированию.. химии.. географии.. да много чему можно научиться.. программы для обучения есть
<tagezi> а вот в планшете скорее всего только в игрульки играть
<Kyshtynbai> хыхы, ну тоже верно.
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/8538788
<Kyshtynbai> Генту? На нетбуке? Два дня офис собирать?
<openvoid> её на десктопе собирают и в бук впихивают
<Kyshtynbai> а ну так конечно побыстрее, но всё равно как-то я даже не знаю.
<[Raiden]> фпс у него хороший вышел дял нетбука. Я помню у меня был радеон 9600 , там было около 300
<[Raiden]> 260-270 , не помню уже )
<baronos> я собирал ядро для дройда х86, он пол дня на нетбуке ковырял на двух ядрах
<[Raiden]> телефон не умер?
<[Raiden]> а.. х86
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты словарём пользовался?
<tagezi> виджет такой "Словарь"
<tagezi> =)
<[Raiden]> Если смотрел то давно. Могу посмотреть если надо
<[Raiden]> синаптик переписали на гтк3
<baronos> ужс
<tagezi> да чото я не понимаю.. думал он будет с английского преводить, а я даже не втыкаю как настроить его
<[Raiden]> помоему транслятор ещё есть, а словарь не обязательно переводчик.
<tagezi> или он толковый и только английски толкует
<baronos> [Raiden]: цветовую гамму mc в конфигах настраивать надо?
<tagezi> хм.. щас поуопаюсь
<tagezi> не, там написано что "и их перевод на другие языки
<[Raiden]> похоже что это толковый словарь английских слов
<[Raiden]> я не знаю тогда
<tagezi> лан, прости.. буду дальше копать
<[Raiden]> из словарей я знаю стардикт и глден дикт
<[Raiden]> гг
<[Raiden]> прощаю
<[Raiden]> tagezi: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1203/h_1354559706_3208106_1a566c85ff.png
<tagezi> [Raiden]: здорово, спасибо )
<[Raiden]> ваще плазмойды не обязательная штука.  Если надоест можеш ьсменить тип стола на показ папки , читай классика
<Onkeltem> gridis: ку, тут?
<Onkeltem> gridis: решил поставить на убунточку nginx. Тут несколько вариантов - full, light, naxsi, extras. Прям весь в задумчивости...
<Onkeltem> Вот какие модули у меня на опаче включены (секунду)
<Sergey_IT> Onkeltem, а прочитать, не?
<Onkeltem> gridis: http://pastebin.com/qEJZyBSq
 * Onkeltem смотрит с недоумением на Sergey_IT
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: не отказывай себе нивчем
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> пусть будет фулл
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: спасибо, бро!
<[Raiden]> нп
<Sergey_IT> что не нужно снесешь )
 * Onkeltem испытывает чувство глубочайшей признательности и чувствует, как волны искренней благодарности устремляются в IRC
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-install-synaptic-with-gtk3.html
<Onkeltem> Sergey_IT: дык оно вкомпилено, не зря их несколько, но понятно, что можно двумя командами всё переиграть
<Sergey_IT> так можно перекомпилить
<[Raiden]> если это модули, то наверное можно отключать
<Sergey_IT> я свой xitami сам собирал
<Megido> ку
<Megido> ставил кто стим?
<shenmue> щаz тебе прям все так и сознались в своих тайных грехах
<tagezi> Megido: можно к тебе вопрос?
 * baronos во внимании
<tagezi> ему уже не интересен стим )
<johnnix> может кто дать ссылочку, где поясняют, стоит ли переходить на линукс, в юмористическом виде(ты уже пол года юзаешь линух, и чувствуешь себя проффесиональным хакером) ?
<Megido> tagezi: ну
<tagezi> johnnix: тут у нас правительство пиарило недавно лукоморье, тебе мало? )
<tagezi> Megido: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=205249.0 тебе что мало?
<Megido> блять у меня не убунта
<artus> @kban --host  Megido 86400 спать нещасный
<[Raiden]> ))
<johnnix> не это все не то:) Но я нашел
<artus> @mode +q $~a:Megido
<scrimmer1> artus, ты мну случаем не банил ?)
<artus> @mode -q $~a:Megido
<artus> тест
<ubuntuhelp> artus, Ну понг, и что?
<Scrimmer> 1
<scrimmer1> хм, как так ?)
<artus> хммм, фигня кая то :D
<Scrimmer> я уже испугался о_0
<Scrimmer> а че етот Medigo хотел то ваще?)
<tagezi> Scrimmer: что бы мы ему на винду стим натянули, наверное ))
<Scrimmer> а что там сложного то о_0
<Scrimmer> скачал, 2 клика, да да выбрал папку ок закрыть
<Scrimmer> все
<Scrimmer> и, самое главное, зашел же сюда, на канал другой ос, ваще далеко далеко другой
<Scrimmer> artus, а чего убрал? так ты посурьезней выглядел, посолидней
<artus> Scrimmer, да мне и так хорошо )
<tagezi> artus: это он намекает )))
<[Raiden]> самодельный стол-системный блок http://www.casemods.ru/galery/04_2011/it_20110421183720.jpg
<tagezi> [Raiden]: помоему это будет резать глаза
<[Raiden]> если убрать свет будет ок. Много места для расширения )
<[Raiden]> интересная в общем идея.
<Sergey_IT> столешницу из планшетов сделать надо только
<Scrimmer> дак старая фотка
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а ты знаешь какойнить виджет типа линейный Daisy только более похожий на панель по настройке?
<[Raiden]> наверное нет. обычная панел ьв кде моженести разыне плазмойды
<tagezi> [Raiden]: что-то у меня уже мозг едит.. не могу крамивенько настроить
<[Raiden]> да оно и так не ужасно ))
<tagezi> Daisy интересно смотриться, но помоему савсем не настраивается
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну.. для нас с тобой да
<tagezi> я вообще могу в консолке сидеть.. мне наверное даже спокойнее будет
<[Raiden]> я не искал заменители панели
<[Raiden]> на самом деле искал первое время. Я пытался сделать из кде копию моего гнома, панель вверху и док внизу
<[Raiden]> потом появился таскбар  иконками и всё это отпало
<[Raiden]> если мозги пухнут - надо отдыхать
<baronos> если мозги пухнут значит там ростет нейронная сеть
<baronos> и это есть хорошо
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: вроде нашёл как типа в маке селана панелька.. но мне не очень нравиться так..
<artus> тест
<ubuntuhelp> artus, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> наверное нужно чаю и спать
<[Raiden]> теинчику, кофеинчику пред сном, ага
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> так только в россии делают
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я к стати с пол чашко кофе вырубаюсь насмерть )
<[Raiden]> ))
<toxa> кто подскажет, из-за чего в tmpfs mysql может не писать?
<tagezi> всем ночи
<Alagos> Добрый вечер.
<Alagos> Подскажите, может ли зависание при загрузке и следующий скрин при рекавери https://www.dropbox.com/s/j8e8mh6twf4qiua/2012-12-02%2023.30.48.jpg такая штука
<Alagos> быть причиной некорректной работы драйвера видеокарты?
<Alagos> И если кто знает - может есть какие-то советы относительно того, какую ubuntu можно поставить на lenovo ideapad z580 с core i5 на борту
<Scrimmer> Alagos, 12.10 ??
<Scrimmer> с 1 ?
<Scrimmer> ай, в каком плане какую убунту?
<[Raiden]> грузани с опцией nomodeset , если загрузится, то наверное драйвер видео
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], привет
<Scrimmer> расскажи чтонибудь интересное про кубунту :)
<Alagos> Я пробовал и 12.10 и 12.04
<Alagos> Ошибка что на скриншоте - это в 12.04
<Alagos> В 12.10 в рековери моде как-то через задницу текст выводиться, потому не знаю на чём там она запариваеться)
<Scrimmer> пробуй кубунту :)
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: привет.
<Alagos> [Raiden]: куда эту опцию шлёпать? В пункт загрузки в grub?
<[Raiden]> Alagos: в грубе Е появится редактор, там строка с опциями ядра, ещё будет splash слово , вот туда, потом ctrl+x
<Alagos> Сейчас попробую
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: посмотри лучше на гном2 http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1204/h_1354570301_5448694_3a3f71760c.png
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> ты из кед сделал гном 2 ?)
<Scrimmer> хотя не, вроде как тема такая
<[Raiden]> это мой скриншот до выхода гном3 и перехода на кде
<Scrimmer> хех
<Scrimmer> :D
<Scrimmer> 6 рабочих столов о_0
<[Raiden]> больше не меньше.
<Alagos> Не помогло
<Alagos> Блин
<Alagos> Да что же это за ерунда? На куче форумов пишут что из коробки все работает в z580
<[Raiden]> я не знаю.
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1204/h_1354574636_8956493_a964b981ec.png
<Scrimmer> уж очень венду наоминает
<[Raiden]> ну так в общем и есть. Многое из того что появилос ьв вин7 тут есть
<Scrimmer> линуксоид, блин :)
<Scrimmer> эх, жаль в бунте нету notepad++ из венды
<Scrimmer> из-за этого так грустно в ней
<[Raiden]> на гтк есть geany
<Alagos> vim есть
<Scrimmer> не то
<Scrimmer> отвечаю
<Alagos> вы просто не умеете его готовить)
<Scrimmer> умею, жаль на винде, скринов нету
<Alagos> И чем же нотепуде так понравился?
<[Raiden]> для моих скромных нужд хватает kate
<Alagos> kate офигенна
<Alagos> Я пользую Катюшу на федоре)
<Scrimmer> щас покажу, из-за чего м не нравится notepad++
<Scrimmer> а я использую Катюшку на.. гхм, ухожу от темы
<Scrimmer> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1204/h_1354575073_4905153_1a4f6c7ba2.png
<Alagos> Не ну в этом плане её тоже хорошо пользовать, но то другую Катюшу)
<Scrimmer> показывает, где завершается тэг, в geany такого нет
<Scrimmer> а справа - фтп клиент, позволяет редактировать файлы сразу с фтп
<Alagos> Тю
<Scrimmer> без нее очень грустно
<Alagos> Для кода надо IDE
<Alagos> eclipse или netbeens
<Alagos> Оно и выравнивает, и подсвечивает и запускает и синтаксис проверяет)
<Alagos> Блокнот для кода - вообще не то
<Scrimmer> ошибаешься
<Alagos> Я хз, для java блокнот не фонтан
<Scrimmer> java то да
<Alagos> Можно и в нём, но в IDE удобнее и быстрее
<Scrimmer> да ясен хрен, там сразу и скомпилить можно
<Alagos> Я в vim тоже иногда пишу, но отступы меня убивают...
<Scrimmer> а мне для php, css/html/javascript самое то
<Alagos> Если на винде то может дримвивер какой
<Alagos> В нём тоже сразу проверить можно)
<Scrimmer> та безсмысленная фигня
<Scrimmer> отвечаю
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/787935/a475bd7e
<Alagos> Хотя для связки css js html и онлайн ресурсы хорошие есть
<[Raiden]> на панели скрывающей блоки я мышкой навел на этот, поэтому он подсвечен
<[Raiden]> думаю в геани тоже должно быть
<Scrimmer> да ет не то )
<[Raiden]> ок, значит я не понял
<Scrimmer> щас нетбинс попробую
<Alagos> Та он просто фапает на нотепад и всё)
<Alagos> Так а под wine его запустить не?
<Scrimmer> кривой до ужаса
<Scrimmer> под вайном
<Alagos> ладно, пойду попробую x86 ubuntu 12.04 накатить)
<Scrimmer> 12.10 лучше(
<Scrimmer> и ваще попробуй kubuntu )
<Scrimmer> порадуй райдена)
<Alagos> Та меня кеды шото не плющат
<Alagos> Слишком они няшные
<Alagos> На работе кедов хватает и так)
<Scrimmer> ладно
<Scrimmer> снов
<Alagos> пока
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], не болей ;)
<[Raiden]> Не буду )
<Scrimmer> он прям как будто меня ждал
<Scrimmer> точнее, пока я уйду
<Scrimmer> к чему бы это?
<[Raiden]> тоже пойду
#ubuntu-ru 2012-12-04
<andrex> время суток всем)
<gridis> ))
<gridis> какое?
<andrex> етреннее
<andrex> у
<gridis> у меня еще ночь))) причем в самом разгаре)
<bane_> чечектотут?
<bane_> эй эм си зе волкин дэд
<bane_> оооооо сволочи
<bane_> волкин дэд продолжат только в феврале сезон. на новый год ушли в каникулы
<bane_> baronos: слышал?
<baronos> bane_ пичалька
<Irvingel> Привет всем!
<jlewka> и тебе привет
<baronos> да прибудет c тобой сила
<baronos> bane_ оказывается в я-браузере турбо есь :)
<bane_> baronos: срочно покиньте пещеры
<bane_> о том, что они купили у оперы технологию турбы писалось еще до выхода я браузера
<baronos> я их не читаю :)
<baronos> лучше бы табло дали
<bane_> а что их читать.это был all over internet
<bane_> baronos: и вашпе. у нас тунца стор открыли. так, глядишь, скоро откроют эппл стор и яфоны будут продавать по дешевке без накруток рашкенских\
<baronos> bane_ ну мне бы лучше гугл плей мюзик открыли в рашке)
<bane_> тож откроют. если наши соглашение с тунцом подписали наконец на лицензирование, то и гугл справится
<bane_> но пока и так неплохо, да?
<baronos> а то, еще бы интернет бы не ограничивали.
<bane_> вся студийная коллекция ac\dc за 1200. полная, включая рейр и концертные за 2.3к
<bane_> baronos: а что тебе от гугл плей мюзика надо то?свою музыку пока туда загружай
<baronos> ну мне и нужен инет чтоб туда заливать
<bane_> ну так заливай:)инет у тя есть:)
<baronos> bane_ до 10 числа есть, а потом ограничение  :(
<Scrimmer> ох уж этот волкинг дед
<Scrimmer> первый сезон странно закончился
<bane_> ты б видел, чем они закончили середину 3 сезона:)
<bane_> но так говернору и надо
<jlewka> хм.. как начал сюда писать,  сразу понял в чем проблема была)
<SergeyIT> jlewka, это теле-бот тебе помог )
<jlewka> да он вообще часто не помогает)
<cmd_> привет всем. может кто знает. как samba 4 дружит с NetBIOS nameserver?
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<Onkeltem> ubuntuhelp: не смищно!
<SergeyIT> мда... только с ботами и остается общаться (
<andrex> ChanServ: как делы
<bane_> а что делать то
<bane_> ubuntulog_: а ты все записывай за нами
<SergeyIT> andrex, он жеж по англицки только понимает
<andrex> да не говорить по руски у меет значит и читать должен
<andrex> с
<andrex> да и я незнаю как по английски делы пишется
<SergeyIT> хаудуюду
<andrex> dellll
<spectrum> больше, чем 3 года я читал его ник, как ubuntolog, только сейчас правильно прочитал
<andrex> убунтОлог
<andrex> врач
<andrex> надо попросить чтоб переименовали его вобщем)
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<andrex> вечерко тебе
<SergeyIT> и тебя с ранним
<gridis> привет всем
<Scrimmer> gridis, превед
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а чем поправить fb2 что бы кодировку не испортить?
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: gedit, vim, nano, cat & sed
<log___dog> Всем доброго дня....
<[Raiden]> привет
<log___dog> Ребята кто нить пользуется online tv ?
<log___dog> Вчера решил что нить посмотреть и не чего не вышло
<[Raiden]> иногда пользуюсь
<SergeyIT> log___dog, онлайн видео нормально идет.
<[Raiden]> специально вроде ничего не делал
<log___dog> Просто хочется смотреть не через браузер
<[Raiden]> вообще смотря как оно реализовано. иногда может плагин надо к фф, на базе тотема, влц или мплейера
<log___dog> И такой не мало важный вопрос с каналом в 1мб есть вообще смысал задумываться о тв
<[Raiden]> попробуй поставить пакет totem-mozilla и посмотреть ещё раз
<[Raiden]> или mozilla-plugin-vlc
<log___dog> Расскажите по подробней!пакет сейчас поставл!
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install  totem-mozilla и перезапусти браузер
<log___dog> блин уже ставлю mozilla-plugin-vlc
<[Raiden]> ок
<log___dog> тоже перегружаться!?а потом что?
<[Raiden]> вещание по разному может быть сделано. Например на ютубе делается вещание иногда. Но там используется флэш или хтмл5. А бывают такие которые используют плагины браузера, в винде это игралось бы с помощью вмп, а тут надо заменитель
<[Raiden]> нет, просто закрой и открой браузер
<log___dog> готово
<[Raiden]> ну иди смотри и мне линк дай )
<log___dog> )) я думал с вас линк попросить
<[Raiden]> хаха
<SergeyIT> log___dog, у меня внучка сама все находит, а тут... спецы (
<[Raiden]> бывают ещё сайты на которых реализован плейер на силверлайте. Часть таки х страниц будет работать если найти и поставить novell moonlight
<log___dog> не суть)))..  Через браузер все понятно но хотелось бы через плеер какой нить.Я понимаю что способ просмотра много.Хотелось бы чейто проверенный.
<[Raiden]> вот тут на флэше, http://live.russia.tv/index/index/channel_id/82
<baronos> поставь спутнриковое ТВ и смотри
<log___dog> )))))))))))))))))))   перешел по сцылке!да с моим инетом это не тв а слайд шоу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> log___dog: поискать на форуме своего провайдера относительно плейлистов iptv
<log___dog> гребаная РБ. опять в пролете. А на моем провадере как и во всей стране только полит пропаганда
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это какой провайдер, если не сикрет?
<log___dog> byfly
<JohnDoe_71Rus> log___dog: обычно для просмотра в плеере достаточно vlc. есть еще iptv player это типа оболочка к vlc со своими плюшками типа иконок каналов и телепрограммы. тогда искать плейлисты через гугл
<log___dog> я так понимаю все упирается просто в плейлист
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да. потому как вещание обычно идет в пределах сети провайдера. иногда энтузиасты делают "шлюзы" для внешних потребителей. обычно доступ по паролю. все ищется на тематических форумах
<log___dog> ясно. спасибо за наводку!
<[Raiden]> хехе http://www.interntv.ru/index.php?name=View&idtv=3066
<[Raiden]> тут видимо советские фильмы крутят
<JohnDoe_71Rus> log___dog: если просто в браузере посмотреть. zoomby tvzavr ivi это из официальных.
<log___dog> через браузер находил тоже.но как то мне не подуше...
<log___dog> [Raiden]: по твоей сцылке видео бежит отлично
<[Raiden]> в общем бывает вещание вида mms:// и в формате вмв, тогда надо плагин. Вот тут предлогают другой http://www.blogcompiler.com/2011/08/07/windows-media-in-ubuntu-and-firefox/
<[Raiden]> вроде достаточно наговорил )
<log___dog> набор программ на http://www.interntv.ru меня вполне устроил.
<vamadir> всем привет.
<vamadir> народ  кто нить работал с apache через webmin?
<vamadir> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<spectrum> как в тело баш скрипта вставить пхп код?
<andrex> как вставить штангу в стакан...
<spectrum> уже нагуглил, что нужно наоборот :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> значит стакан в штангу вставить можно
<andrex> стакан на штангу поставить можно
<andrex> ну в принци пе и в штангу если её просверлить
<Scrimmer> погода фу
<baronos> бригада у
<adminn> однооконный гимп для линуха существует?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 2.8 не?
<adminn> JohnDoe_71Rus: у меня 2.8, в три окна
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в настройках включается одно окно. по крайней мере так на винде. изначально тоже 3
<adminn> О Б-ГИ НЕУЖЕЛИ
<adminn> спасибо
 * Ker[nel] эх, задолбать - так задолбать) что генерит содержимое /etc/resolv.conf и куда вписать адреса днс-ов (оттуда удаляются после перезагрузки, а через /etc/network/interfaces оно их не юзает
<[koshka]> Грусть какая то сегодня (
<Ker[nel]> привет)))
<[koshka]> Привет)
<[koshka]> Домой хочется :( сейчас как отправят меня куда нибудь
<[koshka]> В задницу в какую нибудь (
<Ker[nel]> починила)))
<Ker[nel]> ой а мне из дому куданить деться
<[koshka]> Сеть ща пойду настраивать :/ омг
<Ker[nel]> я уже настроила :)
 * [koshka] ушла
<Ker[nel]> сквид пашет, теперь 3прокси надо
<[koshka]> Практика моя.. Что ты со мной делаешь :-D
<[koshka]> Я хочу спать >_<
<Ker[nel]> :-)
<jlewka> Ker[nel], кстати, в чем прошлый раз проблема то оказалось? с твоими 30 адресами?)
<Ker[nel]> jlewka там оно юзало только маршрут с наименьшей метрикой (соответственно работал только один интерфейс на внешку) либо если метрика была одинаковая - то первый из таблицы
<Ker[nel]> я добавила правила через ip rule для каждого интерфейса юзать нужный шлюз и всё
 * baronos погладил [koshka]
<[koshka]> ^_^
<jlewka> Ker[nel], а как пакет знал на какой интерфейс идти*
<jlewka> ?
<jlewka> откуда пришел туди и идем?
<Ker[nel]> jlewka ога
 * Ker[nel] настроило 3proxy за 5 минут) хех
<c5h12> Всем привет, кто-нибудь видел просмотрщик PDF'ок для Линукса с заменой цветов в документе
<c5h12> допустим, в оффтопике юзаю портабельный FoxitReader, и даже когда книжка сканированная, он может подменять ярко-белый вырвиглазный фон на приятный глазу бежевый :)
<c5h12> ну, или другой цвет, устанавливается юзером
<c5h12> а в Линуксе максимум, что видел - инверсия цветов в Evince
<c5h12> могу приложить скриншоты того, что ищу
<SergeyIT> c5h12, может просто яркость, контрастность монитора уменьшить
<c5h12> SergeyIT, спасибо, конечно, но придётся довольно сильно менять настройки
<SergeyIT> c5h12, так 1 раз же. У меня всегда по минимуму, не люблю яркие цвета
<c5h12> SergeyIT, под оффтопом у меня FoxitReader так настроен: http://itmag.es/6lxJL
<[Raiden]> c5h12: http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1204/h_1354627158_4310845_9c5961324c.png
<c5h12> Raiden, спасибо! Попробую Okular :)
<[Raiden]> )
<c5h12> SergeyIT, пардон, ссылка побилась
<c5h12> вот: http://www.itmages.com/image/preview/788595/6f25e944
<SergeyIT> c5h12, да цвета - это дело привычки...
<[Raiden]> У меня айс бук ридер такой фон примерно. Зеленоватый. Удобно читать
<c5h12> ещё как! Но мне нравится, что Foxit Reader меняет фон даже на отсканированных изображениях
<c5h12> вот только его Linux-версия существенно отстаёт от оффтопиковой :(
<c5h12> уже все djvu переделал в pdf только из-за этой возможности
<[Raiden]> напиши автору )
<c5h12> под Линуксом на сканах цвет фона не меняет даже фирменный Acrobat Reader (настройки есть, но растровых пдф они, видимо, не касаются)
<SergeyIT> c5h12, вот поэтому и настраиваю монитор, чтобы в среднем нормально было, чтобы не заморачиваться
<[Raiden]> на белом цвете читать крайне неудобно. Т.к. монитор ещё источник света
<[Raiden]> да и книги имхо не радикально белые тоже удобней
<[Raiden]> )
<c5h12> SergeyIT, ну, а если потом цветокоррекцию фоток на том же монике делать, это опять перенастраивать...
<c5h12> хотелось бы более стандартное и простое решение :)
<adminn> менеджер обновлений виснет после каждого нажатия, как узнать в чем дело?
<baronos> use console " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dis-upgrade"
<baronos> dist
<Lex_S> теперь расскажи, что такое консоль)
<baronos> :)
<adminn> я недолюбливаю консоли
<baronos> смени ник тогда :D
<c5h12> Raiden, согласен. Правда, излученные фотоны не отличаются от отражённых :) Дело в том, что если общий уровень освещения низкий, цвет фона на монике тоже должен быть тёмным, а буквы светлые. Днём или при включенном освещении - наоборот. То есть, дело не в светим
<c5h12> ости моника как таковой, а в резких перепадах уровня освещённости.
<SergeyIT> c5h12, если с фото работать, то согласен
<c5h12> Raiden, согласен. Правда, излученные фотоны не отличаются от отражённых :) Дело в том, что если общий уровень освещения низкий, цвет фона на монике тоже должен быть тёмным, а буквы светлые.
<adminn> ок, как тогда в apt-get выбрать не все пакеты для обновления?
<c5h12> Raiden, Днём или при включенном освещении - наоборот. То есть, дело не в светимости моника как таковой, а в резких перепадах уровня освещённости.
<[Raiden]> ну да, вроде того
<c5h12> и этом... как его... двойном фонопереключении :) (то есть в тёмной комнате глаз сперва считает фоном тёмную комнату, потом - светлый моник... ну а только потом читает буквы)
<c5h12> как мне не хватает программки, которая может переключать цветовые схемы документов и ОС между дневным и ночным режимом...
<SergeyIT> c5h12, у мониторов бывают разные схемы
<c5h12> днём тёмная тема плохо различима на монике, а ночью светлая лупит по глазам
<c5h12> вот наоборот - самое то :)
 * c5h12 любит GNOME за тему Darklooks
<c5h12> в моей сумрачной комнате - самый смак!
 * Ker[nel] вообще никого не любит (
<Ker[nel]> а у меня белый потолок, белые стены и белый пол :)))
<[Raiden]> можно гамму ещё менять при чтении холоднее\теплее , в зависимости от освещения \ времени суток
<Ker[nel]> и вокруг меня много всякой венды и убунтушный сервак с чёрной-чёрной консолью
<c5h12> Ker[nel], значит, тебе больше подходит ClearLooks :)
<[Raiden]> в настройках закрытых дров или xgamma --help
<c5h12> Raiden, была у меня мысль написать такую прогу, чтоб с помощью веб-камеры уровень освещённости определяла и подстраивала под него цветовую схему
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> напиши. Мне лучше что бы на qt , хехе
<[Raiden]> или можно на время ориентироваться
<c5h12> Raiden, но идея - это только 1% работы, реализация - 99%... А так, если проект свой запущу, может, освободится время и таки заморочусь :)
<[Raiden]> крон+хгамма
<c5h12> Qt и мне проще, программить на GTK, имхо, труднее
<[Raiden]> в кде кстати цвет не привязан к теме. Цветовые настройки отдельно. Но это другая тема и вообще я не говорил )
<[Raiden]> ты мне кстати идею подал. Менять цвет под вечер )
<c5h12> ну, возможность менять цвет независимо от темы - конечно, здорово. С другой стороны, допустим, меня в Code::Blocks напрягает, что там можно только настраивать цвета, а быстрое переключение тем не предусмотрено (т.е., грузить профили цветов каждый раз)
<c5h12> в этом плане там всё вообще вразнобой
<c5h12> т.е., сделал я комфортную тему для C++, а для PHP надо с нуля пилить
<c5h12> ту же работу заново делать
<c5h12> а так, чтобы общие какие-то настройки задать для ВСЕХ языков, а в отдельных менять только НЮАНСЫ - там такого нет
<[Raiden]> Это тоже другой вопрос. Кодеблокс ещё и на гтк )
<c5h12> холивар холивар? :)
<[Raiden]> )
<c5h12> кодеблокс на wxwidgets, вроде
<[Raiden]> а вхвиджетс в линуксе написан на гтк
<[Raiden]> такие вот дела )
<c5h12> а, точно
<[Raiden]> в прочем отсутсвие профиля это не минус тулкита. Это авторы программы что-то не досмотрели
<[Raiden]> даже в kate , коотырй скорее редактор чем ide  , такое есть
<artus> c5h12, че расфлудился?
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<c5h12> artus lol
<c5h12> наболело
<c5h12> да и идея "не пишите манифесты, пишите код" как-то не очень вписывается в формат чата :)
<c5h12> у меня и так зубы болят от гранита C++ :)
<Scrimmer> жир, пипец ты жирный)
<Scrimmer> упс, не туда
<artus> Scrimmer, извращенец :D
<Scrimmer> ??)
<Scrimmer> пчему извращенец то ?
<Scrimmer> (:
<baronos> а почему нет, мы все извращенцы :)
<Scrimmer> мне даже сказать нечего на это
<andrex> ага, каждый по чютьчють, ещё психи и убийцы, в какойто степени и врай не поподем, а я надеялся:(
<Kyshtynbai> врай-то вряд ли :( .
<andrex> да даже в ад походу нет
<c5h12> ага, снова на канал, но под другим ником :)
<andrex> на канале то останешся тока с мутом
<andrex> и будет как в страшном сне, вродь бежиш а не бежится чкгото
<andrex> чтото*
<c5h12> кто-то ужастиков пересмотрел
<c5h12> однако, спасибо, что напомнил, мне пора перейти в mute-режим, а то прога лежит себе, краса неписанная :)
<SergeyIT> c5h12, а как же зубы? (
<c5h12> SergeyIT, корундовые коронки нацеплю и вперёд :)
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут?
<baronos> угадай с трех раз? :)
<skai-falkorr> нууууу
<skai-falkorr> иисус?
<baronos> он всегда с нами :D
<skai-falkorr> врядли.
<skai-falkorr> jesus are you here?
<Scrimmer> тут так тихо...
<log___dog> скучно...
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ClPSynOcAIs
<[Raiden]> не скучайте )
<[Raiden]> тема иконок , на доре подсмотрел в текущих шотах http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1204/h_1354642074_3294257_cd751eb79e.png
<[Raiden]> лоре*
<tagezi> всем привет
<log___dog> привет
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<Scrimmer> ку
<Kyshtynbai> ?quit
<ei-grad> ого, dolphin стал адекватен?.. интерестно...
<ei-grad> давно он так умеет скукоживаться?
 * artus хотеть вкусный шрифт
<[Raiden]> как?
<[Raiden]> у него ифейс очень модульный. Можно оставить просто окн осо строкой ввода, вид которой тоже настраивается
<[Raiden]> если ты про это, то как минимум год
<ei-grad> ясно
<[Raiden]> а может и раньше. Я просто год как пересел.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: кстати, скайп в кде работает более адекватно чем в гноме... может потому что сделан на Qt
<[Raiden]> мб
<[Raiden]> я редко пользуюсь, особо не вдавался.
<tagezi> а я часто, сегодня настроил и прифигел немного, оказывается в нём есть функции которые в юнити точно отсутсвовали
<tagezi> может из-за их ней панели
 * tagezi не может удобно настроить красивые панельки (
<artus> ping *
<artus> :D
<Scrimmer> артус, развлекаешься, я смотрю ?)
<artus> не, промахнулся) перетасовал вкладки в вичатике
<Scrimmer> а ты странный
<artus> знаю
<[Raiden]> tagezi: У тебя ещё какое-то время будут привычки старые. потом ты перестанишь много перенастраивать , скорее всего.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: дая не стараюсь из него юнити сделать.. я просто пытаюсь идею удобства воплотить
<tagezi> ну и красоты )
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> tagezi, кинь скрин :)
<Scrimmer> Райден, привет
<[Raiden]> Идеи удбства они примерно как фломастеры
<[Raiden]> привет
<artus> а светленькую темку терминальчика юзает кто нить? ато чето как то нифига адекватного не получается, хотя может оно просто вообще нереально адекватное подобрать )
<[Raiden]> вот сча ругался. В дельфине сделали что при преименвоке файла выделено сразу имя целиком, без расширения. Я нашел это хорошим ходом. Можно менять имя вообще в слепую, не думаю о расширении, которое надо менять намного реже.
<[Raiden]> А 1 челу не понравилось так , чт оон меня кикнул с канала )
<Scrimmer> кстати, артус, покажи свой десктоп (:
<[Raiden]> Это как бы пример разных взглядов
<Scrimmer> такая функция в винде есть
<tagezi> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1205/h_1354655583_8530164_147de747d4.png
<Scrimmer> в наутилусе ее не хватает
<tagezi> только мне так не нравиться...
<Scrimmer> гном напоминает
<artus> Scrimmer, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2012-12-04_shot.png чет вот решил в светленькое переделать
<[Raiden]> в винде иначе. В винде есть выбор только имя или с расширением. И в последнем случае выделено всё. А тут опции нет, но выделено не всё.
<Scrimmer> нее
<Scrimmer> ты имеешь ввиду отображение расширения файла?
<Scrimmer> artus, а я и не знал, что ты под кедами (:
<tagezi> Scrimmer: я тебе скинул )))
<[Raiden]> нет ,переименовку
<artus> Scrimmer, где ты там кеды видиш? ))
<[Raiden]> и отображение тоже, там это взаимосвязано
<Scrimmer> о_0
<Scrimmer> упс (:
<Scrimmer> я просто на автомате сказал, т.к. панелька меньше ширины экрана)
<tagezi> artus: посередине =)))
<tagezi> ушастые такие с хвостиком )
<Scrimmer> tagezi, а вот ты под гном косишь) как мне кажется)
<tagezi> нет, под макОС ))
<artus> tagezi, это провокация :D конфиг темки квирка дай
<Scrimmer> фу таким быть))
<tagezi> artus: квирк? блин.. перестанте меня обзывать =(((
<Kyshtynbai> Я не осилил светлый терминал. Всё бьльше белые или зеленовые буквы на чёрном фоне.
<artus> ой, ну кваселя
<[Raiden]> всё это уже 100 раз использовалось и было придумано. Все элементы из хфце и кде где-либо былили так или иначе, или почти все.
<[Raiden]> А вот панелька мне удобней внизу.
<artus> Kyshtynbai, да вот чето не складыается, на светлом по ходу надо цветовую диферинциацию штанов отключать
<artus> tagezi, хотя ненадо
<Scrimmer> блин, ото повизло, сломали нос случайно, и почти сразу заболел - теперь даже высморкацо не могу. нафиг так жить?
<artus> Scrimmer, сломай палец, забудеш про сломаный нос
<tagezi> ну вот я с нижней панелькой не могу разобраться.. она не послушная
<Scrimmer> а еще ногу и пару ребер?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ты можешь поставить такую фигню... сча покажу.
<artus> tagezi, хотя не. давай конфиги своего кваселя :D
<[Raiden]> tagezi: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=147589
<tagezi> artus: моэет я тебе просто iso с диска на почту скину? ))) там всего 170 гигов =D
<artus> tagezi, если конфигов к иркоклиенту больше 10 гигов - такой клиент нам ненужен
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1205/h_1354656177_7755579_55a781a789.png
<Scrimmer> панелька нижняя красивая
<tagezi> artus: иркоклиент.. аааа ... не.. так я его не настраивал.. у меня все окна так оформлены в кде
<[Raiden]> это не будет 100% похоже. Но принццпы размещения будет повторять и функционал
<tagezi> я вот думаю попробовать cairo-dock
<tagezi> говорят он супер настраевыемый )))
<artus> нафига? отдельная панель для 3 хоткеев-баттонов?
<tagezi> artus: доче понравиться
<[Raiden]> вот допустим 1 панель из тех презетов с кде-лука http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1205/h_1354656340_2683616_56df1daf05.png
<artus> tagezi, а зачем тебе 2 ярлыка хрома? типа хрома мало не бывает? )
<[Raiden]> это таже самая кдешаня панель, просто другой толщины и с другим набором плазмойдов
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: ну попробуй. настроек много, но не ужас-ужас. Я в гномщеле юзаю, за не имением дока который мня бы устроил.
<artus> дык если ставить каиро, то тогда верхняя панель ненужна в принципе , все в каиро прятатцо будет
<Kyshtynbai> Но в кедах оно лишнее я думаю.
<tagezi> вот вопрос.. если у меня видеокарта встроеная мне имеет смысл с апаратным ускорением ставит прогу? ))
<[Raiden]> tagezi: встроенная это какая?
<artus> Kyshtynbai, в гш док ненужен, совсем
<tagezi> [Raiden]: интел )
<[Raiden]> очень древний?
<artus> каиру опенгл нужен, если умеет твое видево то да
<tagezi> ну как сказать.. прошлого года )) чипсет под ай5 )
<artus> а так псевдорюшики
<Kyshtynbai> artus: ну это дело вкуса) расширениями можно и таскбар прикрутить. но вот мне с доком лучше).
<[Raiden]> тогда может и стоит. Вот посмотри http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/9KweF12R8kc/install-mplayer-with-va-api-hardware.html
<artus> Kyshtynbai, там же фаворит меню, которое ужимаетцо до одной иконки, без буковок и надписей , смысл плодить доки? )
<[Raiden]> и другие тоже смотрите у кого интел
<artus> Kyshtynbai, не спорю, во втором гноме было да, каиро док круть, а гш и так хорош
<[Raiden]> Мне это в рсс попалось, вчера разгребал
<artus> хотя дело твое как извращатцо )
<Kyshtynbai> фаворит меню? Какое фаворит меню :) ? Активитес штоль? Или я чего-то не знаю про гном-шелл))?
<Scrimmer> ох уж этот волнкинг дед
<Scrimmer> классный сериал
<artus> Kyshtynbai, http://itmages.ru/image/view/598218/a2b2e6d2 вона седречко видиш? тама ярлычки на всякое и прячутцо ))
<[Raiden]> согласен, сериал ок ) Не ясно только сколько сезонов они будут бегать
<[Raiden]> и иногда кажется что люди опасней зомби
<Scrimmer> ну, тема сериала такая, что можно очень много сезонов отснять
<Scrimmer> сейчас смотрю 2 сезон 4 серию
<Kyshtynbai> Ну это экстеншн такой, как я понимаю. но роль таскбара он по-видимому не выполняет так, как я привык чтобы работал таскбар).
<artus> Kyshtynbai, скрин покажи свой
<Kyshtynbai> щас, я догоню как делать скрин с включенным слоем цсс или чо там делает гном. на принтскрин не реагирует при влюченом меню
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], главный актер, тот что шериф, Дейл и парень с арбалетом, вот самые крутые (:
<Scrimmer> не шериф, а полицейский, который в коме был
<[Raiden]> с арбалетом крутой чувак, ага
<Scrimmer> а дальше его брат появится?
<Scrimmer> или он уже X-P ?
<[Raiden]> а не скажу
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> а скажи
<[Raiden]> может быть
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> странно.. всёравно 40% грузит мне
<[Raiden]> покажи vainfo
<[Raiden]> вывод
<tagezi> хотя если честно, странно... у меня свапиться, проц грузит, но не тормозит..
<Scrimmer> обоже, на хабре пишут про новое приложения для айоси?
<Kyshtynbai> artus: http://uppix.net/9/f/8/3cec726ca4cbf1c84fd23a1463d9b.png как-то таг :) .
<artus> мдя, лепиш из гш юнити?
<Kyshtynbai> хыхыхы))
<Kyshtynbai> ну по типу. юнити у меня глючит, компиз падает, а гш стабилен как ленин).
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1411233/
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai:  азачем тебе климентина?
<tagezi> хотя мне апельсины тоже нравяться ))
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ну по идее всё нормально, поддерживаюстя тольк h264, мпег2 и VC1
<[Raiden]> эти форматы должно декодить
<[Raiden]> а ваще и мпеги4 тоже, не заметил )
<tagezi> понятно
<tagezi> ладно.. всё равно, не тормозит..
<[Raiden]> создай тему на форуме. И попроубй ещё VLC , там правда галка декодинга только для h264 , вроде.
<Scrimmer> люблю плавленные сырки
<tagezi> что приятно удеаляет.. получается шустрее чем юнити
<[Raiden]> не, всеравн она форуме спроси, мне тоже интересно )
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: я много чего перепробовал из плееров, и дедбиф, и ритмнбокс и даже амарок
<Kyshtynbai> Клементина пока больше всего нравитсяюэ
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да.. сейчас закончу с внешним видом и возьмусь за внутренности, заодно привыкну к настройкм.. а то переодически долго искать что где лежит
<Kyshtynbai> нравится в смысле.
<Scrimmer> они такие вкусные...
<artus> Kyshtynbai, ммм, плеер не смотреть, плеер слушать надо :D
<tagezi> Scrimmer: апельсины или клементины? )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: кстати о скорости, в теме плазма для окон и заголвоков окон  есть анимации, их можно выключать. Вижуально почти не видно разницы, но процу будет полегче.
<[Raiden]> там где они выбераются есть настройки
<Scrimmer> tagezi, плавленные сырки
<[Raiden]> в теме оксиген т.е.
<Kyshtynbai> artus: Это точно).
<tagezi> [Raiden]: хорошо, я постараюсь запомнить
 * Kyshtynbai решил поспать до утра.
 * tagezi думает, не проще ли показать дорогу на какнал доче... и на дядю рейдена )))
 * Scrimmer Думает, что плавленные сырки вкусные
<[Raiden]> я протестую )
<tagezi> )))
<tagezi> не.. я её на канал не пусчу.. вы её тут обилете ещё... потом объясняй ребёнку
<Scrimmer> а сколько ей ?
<tagezi> обидите*
<tagezi> 11
<Scrimmer> да такая сейчас и сама обидит будь здоров)
<tagezi> не.. она у меня спокойная.. и через чур добрая наверное
<Scrimmer> вся в отца?
<Scrimmer> не?
<tagezi> )
<Scrimmer> не ну какие они вкусные
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], ВАЙ, тут эротическая сцена!
<[Raiden]> закрой глаза
<[Raiden]> ))
<Scrimmer> http://img7.joyreactor.cc/pics/post/%D0%B3%D0%B8%D1%84%D0%BA%D0%B8-490747.gifhttp://img7.joyreactor.cc/pics/post/%D0%B3%D0%B8%D1%84%D0%BA%D0%B8-490747.gif
<Scrimmer> http://img7.joyreactor.cc/pics/post/%D0%B3%D0%B8%D1%84%D0%BA%D0%B8-490747.gif тоесть
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], а девченку они найдут? которая в лесу потерялась?
<[Raiden]> не посмотришь - не узнаешь
<[Raiden]> http://cn12.nevsedoma.com.ua/photo/91/1/gifs_020.gif
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], я думал, что когда она запрыгнула на шею мужику, что она станет как пропеллер и улетит нафиг с ринга)
<Scrimmer> слишком уж сильно раскрутислась (:
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://cn12.nevsedoma.com.ua/photo/91/1/gifs_031.gif
<Scrimmer> видел) странькое видео)
<Scrimmer> ухты, а гугл молодец, классный клиент для iOS сделал, что бы почту читать
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ты всё не наиграешься
<Scrimmer> всмысле?) я не играюсь (:
<Scrimmer> дизайн приятный)
<Scrimmer> у меня на телефоне даже ниодной игры нет (:
<tagezi> ню-ню )
<Scrimmer> могу заскринить (:
<tagezi> Scrimmer: у меня 11 летняя доча, за пару минут тебе скриннарисует )
<Scrimmer> да серьезно игр нету!)
<Scrimmer> только книга и пару приложений))
<Scrimmer>  
<tagezi> книга "Ман как прости пару приложений"? )
<Scrimmer> ><
<Scrimmer> та ну тебя)
<Scrimmer> тэкс, 0:26, детское время кончилось
<Scrimmer> я на боковую, всем покедова и удачи ;)
<tagezi> 2:27
<Scrimmer[off]> tagezi, бувай
<tagezi> Scrimmer[off]: ночи
<tagezi> счастье то какое.. МС помогает ОпенСорс.. они наконец испортили визиал .. теперь он ничем не отличается от нидоделок конкурентов )
<tagezi> сори.. вырвалось... рядом сидит жена и бубнит уже 2 часа, какой мс кривой )
<tagezi> чую я скоро ей буду настраивать линуху )))
<artus> tagezi, а потом она будет бубнеть на недоделки никса )
<tagezi> ещё ни разу не бубнила
<tagezi> даже когда пыталась справиться с ОО после многолетнего опыта с эксель
<[Raiden]> http://nevsedoma.com.ua/index.php?newsid=160791
<tagezi> да, койро-док самое то помоему.. лучше не придумать
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты можешь объяснить руским языком что такое комнаты? )
<[Raiden]> Ну, обычно в линуксе есть рабчоий стол иможно включить  вирт столы ещё. - представь себе что это 1 комната.
<[Raiden]> комнаты могут оформлением отличатсья , плазмойдами и можно привязывать прогарммы. Т.е. включаешь комнату, запускаются программы котоыре там были остановлены
<[Raiden]> [02:51:34] [[Raiden]]комнаты могут оформлением отличатсья , плазмойдами и можно привязывать прогарммы. Т.е. включаешь комнату, запускаются программы котоыре там были остановлены
<[Raiden]> я не пользуюсь.
<[Raiden]> я столами то только недавно стал пользвоаться более-менее.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну вот я тоже думаю что нужно пока отрубить
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну столы инода интересная вещь.. хотя тут я даже не знаю зачем нужно.. если только очень много прог и нужно порядок навести
<tagezi> всё так удобненько прячеться везде где нужно
<[Raiden]> Мне нравтяся столы тем что я могу навесить разные валлпаперы, и привязать софт к ним.
<tagezi> доче нужно будет кайро показать.. пусть дальше сама развлекается )))
<[Raiden]> можешь считать это баловством, но мне нравится
<tagezi> [Raiden]: знаешь почему я скучаю?
<tagezi> по вичату :'(
<tagezi> нужно будет консоле понастраивать )
<[Raiden]> ну тут его запусти
<tagezi> да тут консоле черная. не красивый он )
<tagezi> настрою буду сидеть
<[Raiden]> прозрачность , цвета меняются, фоновую картинку ещё можно
<tagezi> хотя может и к куаселю привыкну
<tagezi> кстати.. мне в кде тоже удобно не полнооконный режим у окошек держать
<tagezi> незнаю почему.. удобнее.. он распологает к этому
<tagezi> красата.. теперь чуть поднастроить и верхнюю панельку перенастроить чуть-чуть.. и просто красотень будет ... и удобненько )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> бедыне кеды
<[Raiden]> ные
<tagezi> ну да.. немного похоже на опенбокс скрещенный с макОС )
<tagezi> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1205/h_1354662168_8895215_788a1177a9.png
<[Raiden]> в 4.10 ещй анимированные валлпаперы появятся, из не особо нужной фигни
<tagezi> недоделаное пока правда
<[Raiden]> Это в январе-феврале
<tagezi> ой.. я наверное какраз привыкну к этой )
<[Raiden]> ktouch можешь ещё поставить посмотреть.  Это тренажер типа соло на клавиатуре +-
<tagezi> о.. спасибо.. мне доча сегодня говорила что ей нужен будет.. ))) заодно и я доучусь  )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: на ервом уровне.. но вроде ничего, прикольно.. спасибо
<tagezi> так, лан, хватит на сегодня
<tagezi> всем ночи
<tarokinoe> здорово всем! я нажимаю "безопасно извлечь " внешний usb-диск, система начинает "извлекать" диск (отмонтирует и т.д.), но потом , когда извлечет его, начинает опять его монтировать. Когда делаю во второй раз "извлечь безопасно" диск уже окончательно извлекÐ
#ubuntu-ru 2012-12-05
<MrKritik1> test
<ubuntuhelp> MrKritik1, Понг.
<[koshka]> Таккк. Кого бы разбудить?
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr, :P
<[koshka]> :(
<vkr> :(
<[koshka]> Artus,  и ты спишь? )
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<tarokinoe> здорово всем! я нажимаю "безопасно извлечь " внешний usb-диск, система начинает "извлекать" диск (отмонтирует и т.д.), но потом , когда извлечет его, начинает опять его монтировать. Когда делаю во второй раз "извлечь безопасно" диск уже окончательно извлекÐ
<bane_> !3rule
<ubuntuhelp> Третье правило линуксоида - никогда не доверяй машине. Все перепроверь сам и сделай бекап два раза. (Написано кровью)
<bane_> true story, bro
<SergeyIT> !255 > tarokinoe
<ubuntuhelp> tarokinoe, please see my private message
<tarokinoe> ребята, такая проблема: когда я делаю "безопасно извлечь " usb-диск система его извлекает, но потом опять начинает подключать его. как ее решить?
<tarokinoe> ос - mint 13
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, сделайте кто-нибудь echo $MANPAGER , пожалуйста...
<oxothuk>  echo $MANPAGER
<oxothuk> =)
<andrex> да все уже зделали
<Kyshtynbai> чо выводит-то :) ?
<andrex>   
<andrex> вот что
<Kyshtynbai> Пустую строку? Странно-с!
<andrex> как тут фигу показать?:)
<Kyshtynbai> Всё равно, спасибо).
<Kyshtynbai> чем он листает по умолчанию, less'ом? Что же он тогда пустоту выдаёт...
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<Scrimmer> ехал грека через реку
<Scrimmer> баян
<Scrimmer> не туда
<Kyshtynbai> Что за фигня с моим гномшеллом. Уведомления пропали из правого верхнего угла и теперь появляются только внизу экрана...
<baronos> O_o
<baronos> у тебя походу стояло расширение OSD Notify
<baronos> а дефолтом то уведомления снизу
<Kyshtynbai> Та вроде нед о_0
<Kyshtynbai> странно-с!
<Kyshtynbai> нука щас поставлю этот осд нотифай.
<Scrimmer> baronos, превед
<baronos> Scrimmer: хай
<baronos> на убунту было такое, что при частом рестарте шелла, у меня уведомления начинали появляться как в гном2/юнити. типа так http://i6.minus.com/jbhwOYb4UFOqXH.png
<Kyshtynbai> Вововововов!
<Kyshtynbai> Вот так у меня было и мне это нравилось!
<Kyshtynbai> КАк так сделать :) ?
<Kyshtynbai> Надо загуглить гном-шел юнити вэй :) .
<baronos> OSD нотифи расширение поставь типа так же будет)
<Kyshtynbai> Поставиьл уже, так да не так). Но всё равно так лучше, спасибо :) .
<baronos> это баг вообще то, ну или отключи уведомление гш как нить и направь все это дела на libnotify-bin
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси, буду думать.
<[Raiden]> Прям в день релиза. Это даже лучше , чем когда спонсором был каноникал http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.9.4
<Kyshtynbai> Резво!
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1205/h_1354717190_5511139_e13e328b8a.png
<yurau> помогите протестировать. у вас музыва открывается, звук идет? http://zoroastrian.ru/node/678
<yurau> я сделал редиректнужен удаленный тест
<[Raiden]> yurau: mozilla-plugin-vlc или totem-mozilla
<[Raiden]> будет играть в плейере
<[Raiden]> в фаерфоксе т.е.
<yurau> там мп3
<yurau> должно в браузере впринципе играть
<andrex> у меня и так играет в преере
<andrex> в браузере
<[Raiden]> должно, если плагин есть
<[Raiden]> в винде это вмп, а тут то что я назвал
<yurau> а то у меня на роутере путля получается и бывает тупит
<yurau> петля
<[Raiden]> может и так играет, это я не могу сказать, т.к. у меня игарет через установленынй плагин. Думаю без плагина будет играть только если на странице реализован плейер на флеше или хтмл5
<[Raiden]> а прямые линки без плагина будет просто открывать на сохранение
<[Raiden]> yurau: музон кстати нудный и скучный )
<yurau> ) это не обсуждается
<yurau> я сайт обслуживаю
<yurau> место кончается
<[Raiden]> у меня есть какие-то  наши с севера, типа чукчей и то прикольенй
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ок
<yurau> дай ссылку на чукчей
<[Raiden]> поищи на рутрекере AltaiKai Я не знаю точно кто они.
<log___dog> всем привет!
<[Raiden]>  меня был 1 момент когда всё надоело и стал смотреть что-нить типа фолка \ этно
<yurau> [Raiden]: нашел в вк
<[Raiden]> на рутрекере был телый раздел фолка и т.д. Вклчюая европу и скандивавов всяких , монголов и т.д. )
<[Raiden]> целый*
<log___dog> Ребята ни фига не могу понять... Сегодня качал клиент World of Warplanes весом 4г.С w7 на w7.Какая была скорость не скажу но скачалоза 30 минут.Сейчас сливаю с w7 на ubuntu так скорость 1.2мб качать 3 часа.Роутер этот же.
<andrex>  в настройках адаптера наверно скорость маленькая, либо ещё чего
<log___dog> Всо по дыфолту как бы
<yurau> log___dog: роутер говно
<yurau> у меня такойже )
<log___dog> А причем тут роутер?
<log___dog> между виндами все классно
<log___dog> а между видой и убунтой ужас
<yurau> аа. ну самба всегда была плохой
<artus> а ниче что с чемеркой самба коряво дружит?
<log___dog> не знал!
<artus> log___dog, winscp на форточки, и по sftp или ссх , сотку выдать должна в принципе
<log___dog> столько и не надо)
<artus> log___dog, nfs на бунте подними, и маунти винты в вин, и не будет  проблем )
<log___dog> Попробую ща под w7 загрузиться попробую!
<yurau> на вынь7 нфс есть
<artus> ну на бунте ж серв поднять надо сначала
<skai-falkorr>  !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<[Raiden]> я думаю тут надо гуглить, может самба местная и просаживает скорость по сравнению с реальной виндой, но не в 6 раз
<yurau> может сетевые на разной скорости работают
<skai-falkorr> http://motor.ru/articles/2012/12/05/design/
<skai-falkorr> концепты машин полиции будущего. не хватает ваза семерки в качестве русского варианта
<[Raiden]> http://forcedthegame.com/?page_id=1160 какое-то опенсорс дьябло1
<[Raiden]> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1045
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: я ее тоже вчера первой посмотрел:)
<[Raiden]> )
<_d4vid> сколько же будет в евро?
<skai-falkorr> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?currency=EUR&products_id=1045&osCsid=b8a15d4827b4c349f7d4dfbc2c511038
<skai-falkorr> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?currency=USD&products_id=1045
<skai-falkorr> или вот в доллярах
<_d4vid> спасибо
<_d4vid> 2
<_d4vid> 37 $ за посылку
<_d4vid> обнаглели)
<[Raiden]> http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre3/136226-3.jpeg
<skai-falkorr> ужжжаснак
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а ты hawaii five-0 смотрел?
<[Raiden]> не
<skai-falkorr> летний, добрый боевичок:)
<rapidsp> как уж там демон dhcp теперь называется?
<rapidsp> чет никак не вспомню
<artus> табом его, табом
<rapidsp> так он не с dhcp же начинается
<tagezi> всем привет
<andrex> dhcpd вродь как
<artus> tagezi, вечер )
<rapidsp> блин.... dhcp-helper какой то появилсо...
<rapidsp> о! isc!
<rapidsp> test
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Fail!
<|rapidsp|> блин, НМ как то опять по партизански установился
<|rapidsp|> грохнул - все заработало
<|rapidsp|> бесовская прога...
<[Raiden]> для его работы необходимо что бы в /etc/network/interfaces ничего кроме lo небыло
<|rapidsp|> щаз, а точка доступа, а dhcp?
<baronos> что за соединение надо иметь, чтобы НМ не работал?
<shenmue> l2tp
<andrex> 3г
<andrex> в кедах
<shenmue> а в кедах висд
<skai-falkorr> baronos: rfc1149 же
<[Raiden]> у меня теперь помимо пппое в кедах появился вайфай. Работает и то и то. Я наверное самый неправильный юзер.
<baronos> рашн федора давненько вроде для НМ сделала нормальную поддержку l2tp
<shenmue> райден наверное каждую фразу обдумывает "как вставить слово кде в любой ответ на любой вопрос"
<|rapidsp|> baronos: наверное, если покурить, то и НМ заработает. но мне лень. без него все чудно работает :)
<baronos> ну хз
<shenmue> если енто опенсорц что ж  у других нет?
<andrex> смотря чего покурить, а то может и комп летать начнет
<shenmue> кстати есть ачти для нм для л2тп. а так вроде в федоре vpnpptp по дефолту идёт
<[Raiden]> shenmue: Вообще , всё иначе. Я увидел слово КДЕ на канале, а потом активизировался.
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> аа... призыв райдена =)
<|rapidsp|> сколько помню, hostapd совместно с НМ работать не очень любит
<[Raiden]> У меня получилось.
<shenmue> ми вообще удивлён что нм работает
<|rapidsp|> а тут дхцп еще грохнулся, ну не беспредел ли? какзолось бы, какая связь...
<baronos> свободно раздаю инет с убунту/дебиан на все через НМ
<baronos> наверно я что то не так делаю :)
<|rapidsp|> скорее всего :)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: например, используешь дебиан?:)
<baronos> skai-falkorr: дак и в убунту 10.04/12.04/12.10 так же все работает:)
<[Raiden]> я не смог доделать точку доступа с помощью НМ, не знаю почему. И моей целью был оподнять hostapd , не трогая\не убивая НМ.
<[Raiden]> Помогла такая утилитка, кто-то тут кидал http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1205/h_1354731045_6178855_40091a6474.png
<[Raiden]> Автор кажется тусит на русском форуме.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: подскажы, пожалуйста, как удалить файл в кде? )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: как и везде, контекстное меню или shift+del
<tagezi> у меня полная флешка, с него нужно удалить файл.. корщина орёт что онбольшой и нифина не удаляет
<|rapidsp|> форматни и не парься :)
<tagezi> незя
<[Raiden]> В контекстном меню удаления в обход корзины вроде отключено. Кстати как и в наутилусе. И включается в свойсвах фм.
<[Raiden]> как и в наутилусе.
 * baronos прочитал мантру "жы"
<tagezi> шифт+дел помог )))
<|rapidsp|> еще бы
<|rapidsp|> а еще есть rm :)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: в наутилусе всё впорядке за 4 года вообще не разу не думал обэтом
<|rapidsp|> забитых флешек просто не попадалось :)
<[Raiden]> tagezi: там тоже шифт+дел, просто дел отправит в корзину, если не перенастроено
<[Raiden]> Правда последний наутилус я видел от гном 3.2.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, если он не мог поместить по какимто причинам в корзину, он предупреждал что удалит окончательно
<skai-falkorr> чет я туплю. второй раз пытаюсь на ливюсб закинуть фильмец в hd
<skai-falkorr> весом 5.6гб
<|rapidsp|> не фат16? ))))
<[Raiden]> закинуть куда?
<skai-falkorr> и только сейчас вспомнил, что ливюсб делаются в фат
<|rapidsp|> гы
<skai-falkorr> |rapidsp|: какое 16? там фат32
<|rapidsp|> skai-falkorr: а ну да
<skai-falkorr> думаю, 6.3гб еще свободно. место ж есть. че не так
<[Raiden]> А я тут недавно файл hosts в винде потерял. Тольк оминут через 5 вспомнил что надо пройти в свойства что бы показал осистемное и скрытое
<skai-falkorr> придется смотреть 2.7гб версию фильма
<|rapidsp|> ну все равно у фат16 4г на файл ограничение
<baronos> skai-falkorr: самое печальное что плангетка у меня делает 8гб свои в фат а нтфс не вопринимает, и я не могу HD погляыдеть на большом экране с него :(
<|rapidsp|> тьфу блин *фат32
<baronos> вот теперь думаю, стоит ли качать 4.7 и выше))
<skai-falkorr> baronos: у меня есть флешка на нтфс. на 600гб
<skai-falkorr> а кто хочет купить 56гб дропбокса в пользование?:)
<baronos> skai-falkorr: не воспринимает к сожалению планшет нтфс, надо ядро компилить/перепрошивать и так далее((
<skai-falkorr> baronos: дык прошей кастомной прошкой.или на 4пда забанили?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а я все таки решил брать iq441, а не 442
<|rapidsp|> а ext?
<skai-falkorr> 42 в прошивках напортачили с тачем в официальных и батарейка тупит
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ну если я создам прошивку на планшет этот, то тогда все будут счастливы :D
<baronos> так что, не берите планшет Oysters T8 и T8 A4.
<skai-falkorr> http://board.riot.ru/132-30-gadmei-e8hd-aml8726-mx-android4-19221.html вот тебе новая игрушка
<Kyshtynbai> Такой вопрос: если при включенном вай-фае (присоединённом к точке доступа) выткнуть витую пару, убунта как себя поведет? Какое соединение будет иметь приоретет, как трафик будет ходить по ынтырфейсам?
<[Raiden]> сча пол канала отвалится
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> skai-falkorr: я могу vadamir'у заказать из китая что угодно:)
<andrex> будет юзатся вафля
<skai-falkorr> baronos: что это за потциент и почему его ник кажется знакомым?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: он у нас тут обитает иногда, и это мой одноклассник, жили в одном дворе )
<skai-falkorr> ясня. теперь я знаю, с кого заказывать вещички:)
<baronos> ))
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: самба повиснет... вичат себя поразному ведёт, почемуто, иногда отваливается.. торент впроде перестраиваются
<skai-falkorr> *весчички
<Kyshtynbai> andrex: а вот оптыный путь показывает, что софт который запущен до втыкания кабелся юзает вафлю, а свежезарпущенный - езернет.
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: провод приорететен, вроде... ну как я замечал
<[Raiden]> А вот, в андройдах есть настрйока аккаунтов в настрйоках. У меня там что-то для твитера, для самсунгааппс , а гуглплей пропал куда-то
<andrex> кода провод вытаеш вафлю ничто юзать не будет еси подрубется проводное соединение и на оборот, без разници до или поле запускал софт
<[Raiden]> что я мог такое удалить или отключить?
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: я думал, может кто знает точно, как оно себя вести должно ). Эмперически-то более-менее ясно.
<andrex> вытащеш
<Kyshtynbai> andrex: понял, мерси.
<baronos> [Raiden]: софтину которая юзала гугл плей, например гугл плей мюзик.
<tagezi> andrex: ну самба у менявисла, приходилось перезагружать комп
<[Raiden]> Хм, ок, попробую все такие вернуть
<andrex> tagezi: а самбу перезагрузить слишком трудно, комп легче... xD
<baronos> [Raiden]: я просто как пример, так как если залить прошивку без gapps то там не будет акк гугла. может чего то удалилось :)
<tagezi> andrex: я после работать думаю медленно, получается быстрее )
<andrex> да и то может это только у тебя, я чегото не замесал такого
<andrex> ч*
<[Raiden]> baronos: прошивка была с ним, я что-то удалял и замораживал с помощь титаниум бекап
<baronos> [Raiden]: тогда да, что то ты напортачил. я честно не вспомню что нужно для акк гугла)
<[Raiden]> ладно, погуглю )
 * Sergey_IT толко сегодня узнал, что в гугле tilt лучше не искать
<Kyshtynbai> тилт это покерный термин ).
<baronos>  
<artus>    
<andrex> ааа, я ослеп, я невижу текст... аааа
<[Raiden]> иди отдохни
<andrex> да чего они пугают то
<artus> andrex,
<baronos> ой, сорри :) я думал че эт окно чата ничего не напечтало :D
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> artus, tagezi, [Raiden], привет ;)
<[Raiden]> ку
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/0/5/9/e/5/663aa099e4161c7c12d3c253c02.jpg
<baronos> black hole
<artus> Scrimmer, бессоница замучала чтоль? спать ложился бы  )
<Scrimmer> а мы здоровались чтоле ?)
<artus> да я вообще , на предмет не мучать организьм ночными посиделками)
<baronos> artus: да лааааадно :)
<artus> тогда, Scrimmer не спаать!
<Scrimmer> а, что, где?
<Scrimmer> задремал
 * baronos приготовил полотенце и ведро воды
<Scrimmer> о_0
<Scrimmer> что я пропустил? о_0
<Scrimmer> [Raiden], жаль, что ту девченку убили
<Scrimmer> что она ходячим стала :(
<baronos> artus: что мы пропустили? где то кто то кого то?
<andrex> да если они так далешн тупить будут их всех убьют
<andrex> льше*
<Scrimmer> http://habrahabr.ru/post/161539/ хотите мышку за 21 700 рублей?
<Scrimmer> andrex, а их дальше станет еще меньше? о_0 ?!
<baronos> стул готовте, будем пытать. накроем полотенцем лицо, и будем поливать холодной водой
<Scrimmer> странные вы тут, я гляжу
<andrex> Scrimmer: а я незнаю, просто они тупят, когда оружия куча кругом было, даже не подумали набрать
<Scrimmer> да меня бесит, когда на них ходоки нападают, уже убивать надо, или убегать, а этот, который в шляпе из комы, вечно смотрит кудато. и думает
<Scrimmer> мол, как жить то дальше? вовремя а
<andrex> угу, второй сезон помоему слили, в уг, 3 еще более менее. норм, а начиналось все прекрасно)
<Scrimmer> да ет бида большинства сериалов
<Scrimmer> но всеравно, мне нравится, да и темболее что еще смотреть?
<Scrimmer> элементарно еще норм, декстер радует, во все тяжкие еще не скоро
<Scrimmer> Шерлок через 2 года
<Scrimmer> ой, мне ж работать надо
<andrex> xD
<Scrimmer> да шото кодингом увлекся
<Scrimmer> можно ли назвать кодингом подгонку шаблона под движок инет-магаза? аля хытымыэл
<Scrimmer> или это так, руки размять?
<andrex> это так верстка
<Scrimmer> у мну 1 файлик вышел на 6000 строк,
<Scrimmer> и я забыл там скобочку закрыть, было весело
<tagezi> Scrimmer: привет
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<Scrimmer> andrex, дак не понятно, откуда вирус то ?
<andrex> неа, инопланетяне наверно с каким нить астеройдом, закинули
<andrex> метеоритом
<Scrimmer> веселье то какое
<Scrimmer> ох уж эти инопланетяне, вечно все портят
<Scrimmer> я за шапкой из фольги
<andrex> пора куртку из фольги делать
<andrex> скапюшом
<Scrimmer> и одеяло
<tagezi> ынутренние органы уж сразу
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а ты пользуешься катологизаторами книг?
<[Raiden]> ice book reader wine
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, набери на странице гугла - tilt
<Scrimmer> andrex, вот мне нравится логика. бензина почти нету, добыть тяжело
<[Raiden]> фбридер вполне можно использовать. Если ты про читалку. Именно калогизаторы не знаю
<Scrimmer> а они, идиоты, вылили целый балон бензина, лишь для того, что бы смочить 2 тряпки на палках, которыми подожгли трупы
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не, я именно про катологизаторы
<tagezi> просто в гноме пользоват калибру
<tagezi> бумаю чем тут заменить )
<andrex> Sergey_IT: я сначала подумал что гребы седня поел http://goo.gl/Cv5mQ
<tagezi> а почему она такой косой становиться?
<Scrimmer> а че с гуглом ?
<tagezi> Сергей его сломал )))
<andrex> а потому что это пасхалка
<tagezi> о_О что такое пасхалка?
<Scrimmer> andrex, зачем ты гугл сломал?
<andrex> а незнаю, воть стукнул молотком по одной стороне и его покревило...
<Scrimmer> плавленные сырки такие вкусные
<Scrimmer> вас так пугают плавленные сырки?
<Scrimmer> ау?
<Sergey_IT> andrex, у гугла еще что то есть, когда все осыпается )
<andrex> угу
<Scrimmer> у него много пасхалок
<Sergey_IT> http://mrdoob.com/projects/chromeexperiments/google-gravity/
<Scrimmer> Do a barrel roll, Ответ на главный вопрос жизни, вселенной и всего такого, Zerg Rush
<andrex> хы прикольно по ирать в лапту эмблеиой гугла)
<Scrimmer> гугл вообще молодец
<Scrimmer> а вы уже собрали йолку?
<andrex> ээ, нет я её ещё не разобрал)
<andrex> ну ппц, чувак мышостроением увлекся, я ижно несколько раз перечитал как оно все было...
<Scrimmer> andrex, с хабра? деревянная мышка ?
<andrex> угу
<Scrimmer> andrex, но такую цену (
<andrex> ручной труд, чего хотел то
<Scrimmer> но 22 тысячи
<Scrimmer> за 22 тысячи можно неплохой компек собрать
<andrex> ну покупают же маки за 100000р ламбы за милионы и ничего)
<andrex> когда можно несколько пк всзять и зоопарк машин купить
<Scrimmer> эх
<Scrimmer> мне бы ноут, второй монитор, планшетик и хватит
<Scrimmer> (:
<Scrimmer> andrex, пкеда ;)
<andrex> угу пока
<andrex> хм у меня есть ноут планшетник 2 монитора стационарник и аймак, не в этом счастье
<andrex> ах да ещё сервак забыл
<Scrimmer> ах да, еще сервачек хотел бы (:
<Scrimmer> счастье не в етом, ето просто так, удобства
<Scrimmer> пипец, заговорился с тобой
<Scrimmer> и в рану спирт ливанул, вместо перекиси водорода
<andrex> хорошо что не s2so4
<andrex> р
<andrex> h
<Scrimmer> болит то как :D
<andrex> или чего там в быту такого есть, к примеру негашеная известь
<Scrimmer> лан, утопал
<andrex> иди работай уже, негро, солнце ещё высоко!
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а ты Коффис пользуешь?
<[Raiden]> нет, не приходилоськриту кажется смотрел оттуда, векторынй редактор. Но реально не пользовался
<tagezi> просто интересно что можно на замену диа взять?
<Shadow_Prince> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Shadow_Prince, Fail!
<Shadow_Prince> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Shadow_Prince, Понг.
<Shadow_Prince> есть кто?
<tagezi> нет никого
<[Raiden]> tagezi: в к офисе аналог визио вроде зовется kivio
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо, посмотрим
<[Raiden]> наврал, оно Flow зовется теперь
<[Raiden]> tagezi: [03:05:11] [[Raiden]]наврал, оно Flow зовется теперь
<tagezi> ааа.. вот почему я не могу его найти )))
<[Raiden]> http://www.calligra-suite.org/flow/
<tagezi> [Raiden]: угу, спасибо
<[Raiden]> 4.9.4 кстати упаковали уже, если не заметил
<tagezi> эм... не, пока не видел
<tagezi> он в тестовых пока?
<[Raiden]> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.9.4
<[Raiden]> ну как бы релиз. Вчерра вышел и  сразу пакеты готовы )
<[Raiden]> может потом и в офиц репах появится, 4.9.3 вроде появлялось
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты себе поставил?
<tagezi> как оно?
<[Raiden]> в целом всё так же, в дельфине несколько багов пофиксили
<[Raiden]> Да , поставил, всё ок. 71 багфикс
<tagezi> хм.. щас добавлю реп, обновлюсь )
<tagezi> нифига себе обновленице..253 мб =))
<[Raiden]> нельзя было откатить  перемещение, если буфер изменился и чего-то ещё, остальные баги я даже не знал что есть
<[Raiden]> а.. ещё папки теперь обновляются открытые , если там файлы изменились сами. Вроде
<tagezi> да я вроде только два словил за это время... так по мелочам.. при закрытии программки сообщало об ошибке
<tagezi> [Raiden]: кстати, а чем чистить систему? ну, кеши, конфигурационные файлы отсутствующих пакетов
<tagezi> старые ядра
<[Raiden]> я когда-то видел програмку bleachbit на gtk , а вообще не знаю.
<tagezi> ну, да, bleachbit очень хорош.. даже чересчур наверное )))
<tagezi> убунту твик позволяло шустро почистить системку
<tagezi> была ещё программа, аж с гнома ещё тянулась.. она хитрая, удаляла все программы которые не вхоли в оф репы
<tagezi> помню мучался ставил планету гугл, а она зараза, решила его снести ))
<[Raiden]> ну можеш ьпоставить анверное и её
<tagezi> у меня ещё оказывается 4.9.2 стоял
<[Raiden]> бличбит видимо подойдет. Кэши программ может чистить помио ядер и даже 3 опции про кде )
<tagezi> хе.. нужно поюзать, а то както мне не очень нравиться когда сичтема грязная
<tagezi> хотя конечно всё из строки можно сделать
<[Raiden]> 734 файла предложило снести
<tagezi> о_O
<[Raiden]> у меня хомпапка давно качует...
<tagezi> наверное ты кеш апт не чистишь
<[Raiden]> не, это я выделил только галки про кде )
<tagezi> жесть ))) ну, нужно почитать что собрался сносить и если всё впорядке почистить ))))
<tagezi> вот они огромных размеров винчестеры что делают )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а пятые делают? или тутони так, очень потихоньку?
<[Raiden]> кде 5 скорее всег ово второй половине след. года. или позже.
<[Raiden]> 4.10 будет в явнаре, там обещают индексацию ускорить
<[Raiden]> и д осередины лета будут минорные версии 4.10
<tagezi> круто.. а я вот сегодня началзадумываться не снести ли мне юнити ))))
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> вроде более менее настроил
<tagezi> остальное допилю по ходу
<tagezi> ну она у меня 170 гигов от винта оттяпала
<[Raiden]> ну хз. Сам решай
<tagezi> кде пошустрее работает чем она, по ощущениям.. хотя я вроде себя не ограничиваю особо
<tagezi> хотя кде у меня грузиться подольше ))) но общая работа поскорее происходит
<[Raiden]> в плане загрузки я думаю она будет оставать. Хотя бы потому что мног отекстовых конфигов. В бинарных конфигах типа гсеттингс есть свои плюсы...
<tagezi> перезагруз )))
<tagezi> вроде завилась )
<tagezi> е*
#ubuntu-ru 2012-12-06
<tagezi> странно, у меня гуи из под рута не заводяться (((
<tagezi> ни bleachbit не заводиться из под рута ни partitionmanager
<[Raiden]> чего пишет?
<tagezi> ничего )
<[Raiden]> как пускаешь7
<tagezi> появляеться окошко для ввода пароля рута и потом закрывается и всё
<tagezi> мышкой
<[Raiden]> с консоли попробуй. Похоже падает )
<tagezi> из консоли partitionmanager запускается, но пустой весь
<[Raiden]> через sudo?
<tagezi> эм.. не ) щас попробую через судо )))
<[Raiden]> в любом случае я не знаю почему не пустилось. пасс может не верный )
<[Raiden]> вот ктстати бличбит нвоее чем в репах http://bleachbit.sourceforge.net/download/file?file=bleachbit_0.9.4_all_ubuntu1210.deb
<tagezi> ну да.. типа я этого не проверил в первую очередь )
<tagezi> через судо пишет partitionmanager-bin: cannot connect to X server :0
<tagezi> походу ему чегото не хватает
<[Raiden]> странно )
<tagezi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1413660/
<tagezi> вот такое выдаёт
<[Raiden]> набери sudo rm ~/.Xauthority /root/.Xauthority
<[Raiden]> в гугле нашлось. Видимо что-то с этими файлами или правами.
<tagezi> rm: невозможно удалить «/root/.Xauthority»: Нет такого файла или каталога
<[Raiden]> ну тогда только ~/.Xauthority
<[Raiden]> если не удалился уже
<tagezi> Да, в рут нет такого фала... а в ~ он удалился
<[Raiden]> ну пробуй запускай
<tagezi> не, тоже самое
<[Raiden]> хз тогда реально. Оставь до завтра )
<[Raiden]> у меян пускается всё
<tagezi> пять раз перезагрузить? ))))
<[Raiden]> не знаю, я спать пошел. 1 раз попробуй елси не спится.
<tagezi> да, оставлю до завтра
<tagezi> [Raiden]: снов
<[Raiden]> tagezi: пишут что трабла может быть как-то с хостнейм связана. Или с его сменой
<tagezi> =)
<bane_> люди тока спать идут
<bane_> ужс
<andrex> а  кто тоу же пашет во всю
<bane_> вово
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rhg7dkMtD9g
<tagezi> красиво сделали )
<bane> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<bane> чечектотут?
<andrex> я
 * andrex купил флешку на 1тб
<bane> молодец
<artus> утра
<jlewka> объясните плиз, почему так
<jlewka> root@test:~/SC_FBR# echo '$t'
<jlewka> $t
<jlewka> root@test:~/SC_FBR# echo ''$t''
<jlewka>  
<jlewka> почему он не выводит '$t' ?
<artus> и не должно
<jlewka> почему он первый вариант выводит $t, а во втором случае выводит содержимое переменной?
<artus> во втором случае он у тя ничего не выведет, по причине того что ты фигово экранируеш
<andrex> artus: обеда
<artus> andrex, да хоть полудника :D
<jlewka> artus, во втором случае содержимое переменной выводит у меня... старой переменной которая использовалась в скрипте..
<andrex> тогда мне вторрой завирак
<jlewka> ну смысл вообщем в том, написал я там какую нить длинющую сложну команду и хочу ее сохранить в отдельный файлик что бы не забыть и хочу сделать это след образом echo 'команда со все возмождными символами ' " | \ ! ' > файл
<jlewka> но проблема в том что, в сам файл команда попадает уже немного отформатированной без кавычек...
<artus> ясен фиг, с такими то экранами ))
<andrex> alias
<artus> jlewka, echo "'$t'"
<jlewka> да не, командой в будущем вряд ла воспользуюсь, но для памяти  оставить надо...
<artus> jlewka, и ваааще, в гуглю вбей буквы , типа экранирование в скриптах или тому подобное, и читай для начала ))
<jlewka> echo "'$t'"
<jlewka> ''
<jlewka> пробывал так)
<artus> знать наоборот
<artus> echo '"$t"'
<artus> вобщем читай для начала
<jlewka> artus, а наоборот нельзя... потому что в команде используются те и те ковычки
<artus> jlewka, можно ))
<andrex> нужно всю конструкцию экранировать перед тем как заэхать куданить в $jfhewj
<jlewka> вручную все экранировать?)
<artus> jlewka, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1414050/ типа так я извращался )
<jlewka> sed -n '/123 '$i'/,/ttt/p' file  допустим, как тогда такую команду запи сать в файл что бы не потерялись кавычки?)
<andrex> в кавычки все запихай, но можеш и без ковычек слешами всякими попробовать))
<jlewka> пиха. все в кавычки, а все равно часть теряется...
<artus> добавлялка в хром кнопашек на сайты с иконками, в виде app
<jlewka> млин, из хистори придеться все копипастить...
<artus> jlewka, echo ' sed -n "/123 "$i"/,/ttt/p" file'
<jlewka> если $i в двойных ковычках, то скрипт уже не робит)
<artus> jlewka, зачем? )) вот пользовал бы ты zsh - проблем бы небыло)) в нем поиск по хистори есть )))
<jlewka> хистори не безгранична...
<artus> "'$i'" как вариант
<jlewka> в bash тоже есть поиск через ctrl + r
<artus> ну так чем оно тебя не устраивает?
<bane> ну чтож. это уже более походит на население
<jlewka> хистори не безгранично...
<artus> jlewka, безгранично :)
<bane> jlewka: хистори - artus  файл
<bane> *текстовый
<bane> ой и неудобная на нр клавиатура\
<jlewka> 1000 строк мне не хватает и при некоторых обстоятелсьтвах, бывает что история не сохроняется..
<bane> попадешь то по табу. то по \
<artus> HISTSIZE=50000              # Сохранять … команд в сеансе
<artus> SAVEHIST=50000              # Размер истории команд
<jlewka> )))
<artus> jlewka, а если не писать дублирующиеся.... вобщем за полтора года все есть что юзал)
<artus> jlewka, я ж грю, з-се-ша пользовай
<jlewka> ну есть проблема, что если открыто много терминалов, то при их закрытие часть команд в история не попадет(
<jlewka> ю
<jlewka> его учить надо...
<artus> нет проблем )) синкаются сразу все терминалы
<bane> о. на тендерах скоро появятся заявки на покупки голубей
<artus> в одном ввел - в другом оно уже в памяти ))
<bane> ибо Почта Роисси формирует свой собственный воздушный флот
<andrex> который на головы ....
<jlewka> artus, эх..  темная сторона меня порабтит чувствую...(
<artus> jlewka, setopt APPEND_HISTORY       # Дополнять файл истории
<artus> setopt INCAPPENDHISTORY     # Дополнять историю сразу при выполнении команды
<jlewka> хм...
<jlewka> эт для баша или zsh ?
<artus> хотя продолжай кавычками баловатцо, нефиг на плюшки засматриватцо :D
<jlewka> )))))
<bane> федора отказалась пихать тмп в тмпфс
<bane> умны:)догадались. что 32гб рам не у каждого дома стоит
<artus> ща прийдет рейден и раскажет что все просто обязаны напихать се 23 гига рама
<artus> *32
<bane> и поставить кеды:)ну и своп на 8гб. ибо кедам мало
<artus> ага, ибо только они движутцо к светлому будушему на поприще свистелковаятельства
<bane> а остальные еще не поняли всего величия и не просвятились достаточно
<artus> и почемуто не загибаютцо сами по себе , вот странно
<artus> Scrimmer, неспать!
<bane> чет в инете совсем ничего нет интересного:(
<artus> угу ((
<artus> придетцо работать :'(
<bane> о. на 9gag выложили подборку с рашкеновых снимков:)
<bane> аж снова стыдно за страну
<artus> bane, на талксах мне линк кинь
<andrex> у мну 64 гига мона напихыть
<andrex> тока чет незнаю зачем
<andrex> а*
<artus> кеды поставиш :D
<andrex> ага и тмп в тмпфс запихаю
<andrex> или кеды буду в рам ставить кааждый паз)
<andrex> р
<jlewka> а как сказать awk что бы он печать пред последний столбец?
<jlewka> $(NF-1)
<artus> командным голосом, чеканя каждое слово, так чтоб и мысли у авк небыло прерикатцо с тобой
<artus> можеш добавить что то типа резче или быстрее, ну или еще чего покрепче
 * jlewka одобрительно кивает
<jlewka> как отличить пробел от табуляции ?
<SergeyIT> по коду, не?
<jlewka> а по самому файлу как нить можно?
<SergeyIT> 1. курсором бегать (не всегда помогает) 2- использовать редактор, показывающий табулятор
<jlewka> вот про второй вариант я и думаю,  а какой редактор умеет эт делать?
<SergeyIT> jlewka, а в чем проблема то?
<jlewka> файл над немного подправить, а как уже понял тут немного не понятно структуру, юзаются и пробелы и табуляция
<SergeyIT> так это просто текстовый файл или офисный документ или еще что?
<jlewka> текстовый
<SergeyIT> я уже давно в текстовых файла таб не использую... может заменить их пробелами
<jlewka> хз...  в качестве разделителя столбцов ток их и использую
<artus> sed "s/[[:space:]]\+/\t/g"
<scrimmerok> муахах, жалк.. всем доброго утра
<mva> artus: лучше наоборот табы на пробелы
<mva> ибо пробелы везде одинаково выглядят в отличие от
<artus> mva, ну там уже право на лево, или наоборот, он же не озвучил чего ему конкретно надо )
<emissar> добрый день
<jlewka> artus, да мне не меня надо было, а понять что там уже используется..
<tagezi> всем привет
<andrex> првт
<jlewka> привет
<mayday> и вам не хворать
<tagezi> есть прога изменения раздлов диска с сохранением данных на них?
<andrex> gparted
<tagezi> спасибо
<andrex> или я не понял вопроса...
<tagezi> щас посмотрим )))
<tagezi> эм.. это стандартная гномовская утилита, она вроде не может менять размер раздела без уничтожения данных на нём
<emissar> Ребят, кто-нибудь смог мультитач жесты настроить на тачпаде?
<emissar> touchegg как-то не работает, хоть и запускается без ошибок, но жесты не срабатывают
<tagezi> andrex: у меня 4 раздела на диске, 3 из них заполнены данными (системами), один свободен, вот я хочу объединить два рядом стоящих раздела не снося системы
<andrex> tagezi: ну оно такое могет
<tagezi> andrex: а KDE Partition Manager это же его аналог, да?
<andrex> незнаю всегда гпартед юзал даже в кедах
<tagezi> andrex: о_О
<tagezi> нужно Райдена призывать ))))
<andrex> [Raiden]: тебяя призывають тут
<andrex> )
<andrex> tagezi: ну в принципе да, аналог, тока по функционалу я фз
<artus> tagezi, может
<tagezi> спасибо...
<tagezi> буду пробовать
<artus> но как говорится ничто не мешает затестить и убедится, она не может разве что примари в логику без потери конфертить
<artus> *в
<tagezi> плохо что бекапы не сделать... придёться осторожно очень )
<artus> tagezi, флешку помучай )
<tagezi> у меня 200 гиговой флешки под рукой нет )
<andrex> а райден слил, 2:0 в пользу наших)
<artus> tagezi, затести на гиговой) создай раздел в 200 метров, накидай доков и отресайз , тоже мне проблема)
<artus> делов то на полторы минуты , с поиском флешки)
<tagezi> эм.. можно )
<tagezi> так, раздел виндовс у меня значит так и останеться немереным (
<tagezi> онже у нас вроде примери
<artus> и тут я те могу подсобить :D
<artus> ливка в парагооном тебе в помощ )
<andrex> склонить чем нить типа дд и удалить создать обычны раздел и залить обратно)
<artus> вендораздел я ей конвертил так точно, опять же можно в виртуалке затестить )
<tagezi> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1206/h_1354796150_7269318_dff3a36eb3.png
<tagezi> вот так оно у меня сейчас выглядит
<artus> tagezi, а нафига ты линуху в расширеный совал? ))
<andrex> ухтыжмама
<tagezi> она сама совалась.. это по умолчанию )))
<andrex> данунафиг
<tagezi> я с дисками уже лет пять не колдую
<artus> tagezi, ну сама не всегда адекватно)
<tagezi> artus: ну.. работает не трогай )
<tagezi> а она работала )
<artus> tagezi, кстати файлопомойку вполне общую для обеих систем можно на ext4 ваять, венда с драйвером оочень прекрасно работает с ext
<tagezi> да я ввинжу не захожу.. она на всякий случай стоит.. уплочено же
<artus> тогда реж ее ))
<tagezi> я потому и хочу её раздел обрезать до 40 гигов
<andrex> а у мну тоже уплочено было, а потом она самоуничтожилась забрав с собой хард
<artus> tagezi, сносиш 7ку, береш лицензию ключик на 8ку, и не париш себе моск )) напилил гигов на 30 под нее, и пусть живет
<tagezi> andrex: у меня психика ранимая, а ты тут ужасы расказываешь )
<artus> tagezi, как гритцо если мелкософт дает на просто так ключики то для раз в пол года - сойдеть )
<andrex> а потом у тебя лопнет монитор)
 * tagezi забивает негрустином виндофобию
<tagezi> artus: эм.. в восьмёрку я точно не смогу попасть.. я в семёрке-то блюждать начинаю
<artus> tagezi, дык там такая же фигня в принципе, но на "шоб було"" сканает
<andrex> да 8 ка похожа на даш в г3 юнити
<tagezi> мне в кде легче было разобраться, чем в семёрке.. а восьмёрка вообще не тагешифрендли )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ты чего пугливый такой? )
<andrex> тока у 8 ки вобше не групируется по каким либо признакам там, а тупа вкуче все
<andrex> SergeyIT: его вендой в детстве пужали
<tagezi> не, в детстве мы сней дружили.. я её много раз укладывал, а потом подымал )))
<andrex> не сьеш кашу, придет винда и забсодит до посинения...
<SergeyIT> скоро, говорят, винда голубой станет
<andrex> или не уснеш, придет оно и дефрагментирует)
<tagezi> ))))))
<tagezi> да.. дефрагментация это жесть... хотя первые месяцы нравилось смотреть как она кубики перемещает ))))
<andrex> ну линолиум кстати быстрее кубики перемещал чем 98 \се се2
<artus> andrex, он просто ничего больше не умел :D
<andrex> ))
<andrex> а вот нт вобше их не умел перемещать
<log___dog> Всем доброго дня!
<andrex> првт
<artus> andrex, порвут?
<artus> :D
<tagezi> artus: а если сделать dd кде -> музыка потом нужно будет граб подправить и всё будет запускаться,.. да?
<andrex> artus: а как хош, главное на мат не подумай
<artus> tagezi, я таром разворачиваю , и не парю себе мозг с dd
<tagezi> artus: эм... интересная идея )))
 * tagezi тормозила )
<andrex> clonezilla мона делать, так то быстро бекапит и разворачивает.
<tagezi> чувствую словлюя себе сегодня приключений )
<Scrimmer>  tagezi, andrex, artus, [Raiden], првиет ;)
<andrex> Scrimmer: ку
<tagezi> Scrimmer: привет )
<tagezi> Scrimmer: блин, я забыл )
<Scrimmer> а вот ненадо помнить ;)
<jlewka> глупый вопрос, а можно как нить определить категорию сайта? есть какая нить база?
<andrex> глазами
<jlewka> а без глаз а то сайтов много...
<jlewka> на каком нить сайте проверку замутить нельзя?)
<jlewka> о.. кажись нашел...
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: Привет
<[Raiden]> Остальным тоже
<Scrimmer> привет ;)
<Scrimmer> а, ну да, я ж первый поздоровался то
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Не пропал твой глюк с запуском от рута?
<[Raiden]> судя по тому что я успел вчера прочесть, это пробелмы кривой смены хостнейма
<Scrimmer> пипец, GTA Vice City портировали на iOS
<Scrimmer> чувствую, вечером буду веселиться)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да... я поправил )))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: там действительно хостнейм слетел, странно конечно... перезагрузка помогла )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: более тонко и правильно я не стал разбираться, ибо влом было
<Scrimmer> та
<Scrimmer> и что с твоей квартиры?
<Scrimmer> не туда, звиняйте
<tagezi> )
<[Raiden]> гуд
<Scrimmer> та пидгин, никак не привыкну
<tagezi> Scrimmer: что ты себе вичат не поставишь?
<tagezi> удобная прога, шустрая и не пугает =)
<[Raiden]> я квирк пользую. Цвета вывода текста настраиваются, кодировки меняются налету для каждого подокна котоыре можно отделять. И скриптинг есть для альясов или вызова внешнил прогармм. Меню редактируются...
<[Raiden]> + мультиплатформ
<andrex> ну вичат тоже самое кроме мультиплатформ
<[Raiden]> ..их программ )
<andrex> ну впринципе под кугвин какой нить и под виндой мона пускать
<[Raiden]> вичат я могу закрыть случайн овместе с окном терминала, а квирк или любой гуи клиент обычно умеют всорачиваться при закрытии в терй
<[Raiden]> трей
<andrex> в вичат тоже мона в трей свернуть
<[Raiden]> на мой вгляд вичат интересен только там где нет гуи или когда оно упало. Но это только моё имхо )
<andrex> тока вот случайно закрыть это да
<tagezi> вичат просто няшка )) и этого достаточно
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> да и то в эмуле терминала спросит 100500 закрыть или нет
<[Raiden]> можно наскриптить запуск в скрине, тогда не будет погибать вместе с терминалом.
<andrex> угу
<[Raiden]> это видео мне нравится. Сделано правда в 2009 на уже медленных ссд http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96dWOEa4Djs
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а какой райд они сделали?
<[Raiden]> 0 я думаю.
<andrex> когда пирамида упала думаю пара винтов приказала олго жить
<[Raiden]> современные по 500мб+ могут читать, дума 4-5 хдд могло бы заменить те 24 )
<[Raiden]> думаю 4-5 ссд*
 * jlewka удивляется... почему его скрипты такие медленные.. (
<[Raiden]> а это не ты тот скриптописатель у которого куча процессов остается в памяти?
<[Raiden]> был тут такой один
<jlewka> не...  не я..
<jlewka> мои просто медленные..
<jlewka> надо  перестать куда не попадя регулярки наверное пихать...
<[Raiden]> наверное. Используй какой-нить time )
<[Raiden]> Напиши две версии, посмотри как лучше
<artus> jlewka, есть чего вкусного в скриптах? ))
<[Raiden]> или подумай не о скриптах )
<jlewka> wget http://yaca.yandex.ru/yca/cat/?text=$(echo "safebrowsing-cache.google.com" | sed -r 's/:[0-9]{1,10}//g;s/((^.*\.)(.*\.[a-Z]{2,3}))/\3/g') -q  -O asd &&  cat asd | grep -Piom 1  "(?<=class=\"b-result__region\">).+(?=<\/a>)"
<jlewka> смотрит в какую категорию попадает ссылка)
<artus> jlewka, а зачем оно вообще? просто сверу применения понять не могу
<jlewka> безопасником стало интересно куда лазиют пользователи)))
<artus> вот оно че
<jlewka> ага...
<jlewka> вот так и живем...
<Scrimmer> tagezi, просто у меня связка ася + ирк
<[Raiden]> вот это регексп )
<[Raiden]> сложный для меня.
<tagezi> Scrimmer: в вичате ты себе даже скайп можешь поставить )))
<tagezi> Scrimmer: вичат это типа сервер, на который ты накрычиваешь плагины, и плагинов там написано уже немерено... и для аси и для ирки и куча всего ещё.. это я пользуюсь только иркой... бароноса спроси, он его юзает по полно, вроде )
<artus> ток извращение это все
<tagezi> зато няшное извращение )
<artus> да ладно тебе
<tagezi> не знаю.. я вот попробую квирк, мож мне понравиться.. а в куаселе я себя как в недоброузере чувствую
<artus> ))
<tagezi> а вот кторент мне нравиться.. как-то он поприятне, подружественнее и незамечаешь его почти когда работаешь
<tagezi> и диск не так грузит )
<artus> эммм, а какой ща торентоклиент окромя вендового мюторента диск то грузит?
<Scrimmer> tagezi, а я вообще щас на Win :D
<Scrimmer> artus, ты ничего не видел, ты ничего не читал
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ну поставь виртуалбокс и запусти в нём линуху, и сможешь сидель в вичате )
<artus> Scrimmer, да хоть с телефона, где т тут проблему узрел? ))
<tagezi> проблем то ) пол часа и любимая прога под рукой )
<Scrimmer> зачем, если мне и пиджин вроде ниче так
<artus> Scrimmer, есть же разница сидеть под чемто, и ныть чтоб тебе починили что то левое ))
<Scrimmer> просто иногда к окнами путаюсь
<Scrimmer> artus, у меня тут игра не запускается, ка кзапустить? ;D
<tagezi> )))
<artus> запускатором :D
<Scrimmer> от бабушки
<Scrimmer> марковчку продали, ппц, вкусная ага, вилку сьел и терь рот горит уже 2 часа :D
<tagezi> с кайро доком разобрался.. приятная очень штука, и чо я раньше о ней не знал? )))
<Scrimmer> tagezi, я те как минимум 5 раз про нее говорил и показывал(
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ни разу не видел )
<Scrimmer> ты мне даже помогал с ней ><
<tagezi> ааа.. ты мне его в юнити показывал )))
<tagezi> нафига она в юнити? )
<tagezi> Scrimmer: он для гнома хорошь, для опенбокс, для кде... короче если у тебя родные панельки либо отсутствуют, либо нормально настраиваются
<Scrimmer> а я и не юзаю его щас)
<Scrimmer> у меня с ним ошибочка была
<[Raiden]> я иногда встречаю умелцьев юзающих доки в юнити. Забавно выглядит
<tagezi> убого скорее
<[Raiden]> угу
<Scrimmer> у мну кореш отрубал юнити и юзал кайро
<Scrimmer> жила была Галина
<Scrimmer> сексопильною была, была еще Марина, та толстою была, лалала
<Scrimmer> не?
<skai-falkorr> @voice Scrimmer
<skai-falkorr> у меня очень притязательный вкус:)
<Scrimmer> молчу, убегаю
<Scrimmer> скай, а я думал, что ты добрый
<skai-falkorr> я добрый:)
<skai-falkorr> просто репертуарчик тухловат:)
<skai-falkorr> давай ченить из papa roach выдай нам лучше:)
<Scrimmer> да прост у меня 2 подруги, 1 Галя другая Марина
<Scrimmer> ну и ...
<skai-falkorr>  у меня все знакомые марины были красивыми:)
<Scrimmer> дак моя то тоже, была
<tagezi> Scrimmer: шёл бы ты учиться лучше.. или свой сат делать )
<Scrimmer> tagezi, в процессе ;)
<[Raiden]> для  извращенцев http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/increased-performance-in-linux-with.html
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<[Raiden]> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='grub2'
<Scrimmer> а декстера кто смотрит?
<oxothuk> Камрады, что посоветуете использовать для того чтобы в файл енаходить строку по аргументу и удалять ее и две строки вниз и пять строк вверх?
<artus> греп, сед, авк
<Scrimmer> норм так
<[Raiden]> oxothuk: не знаю , sed или awk или вместе или perl
<[Raiden]> можно ещё и греп приплюсовать.
<oxothuk> греп может выдать строку содержащую образец и две предыдущие\пять следующих?
<artus> греп может выдать строку с ее номером, а дальше уже подключаеш того кто будет прибивать
<[Raiden]> oxothuk: я плохо его знаю, но знаю что он может вывести номер строки. Тогда останется другой утилите которая удаляет указа ть  этот диапазон )
<[Raiden]> и я уверен что есть масса других решений
<oxothuk> угу спасибо, думаю это сработает
<[Raiden]> Это то как я мог бы получить номера строк. Особо не зная как лучше или как надо )
<[Raiden]> grep -n sda /etc/fstab |awk -F: '{print $1}'
<Kyshtynbai> а как переменные окружения ставить чтобы они держались после перезагрузки? в башрц тупо прописать команду экспорт?
<[Raiden]> для юзера или глобально?
<Kyshtynbai> Для юзера
<[Raiden]> тогда наверное туда. Или в .profile , что бы при каждом запуске баша не выполнять
<[Raiden]> или .bash_profile
<[Raiden]> забыл
<skai-falkorr> http://motor.ru/news/2012/12/06/drivingdogs/
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси.
<skai-falkorr> собаки за 5 недель научились водить
<skai-falkorr> наши курицы годами не могут
<Kyshtynbai> права покупают, водить не покупают
<Kyshtynbai> Кстати собак можно в маршрутки сажать, водителями.
<[Raiden]> а в случае если занесет в кде, есть ещё .kde/env , там можно накидать скриптов определящих какие-либо переменные
<Denver79> в 12.10 переключение между сеансами пользователей вешает систему на ноуте - кто то сталкивался?
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/1/0/a/4/3/4fb9a3e5cce8d1e8f5729d357c9.jpg
<tacirus> всем привет, какой сервис пользуете для показа больших участков текста?
<tacirus> аа вижу
<artus> ну если участки сильно большие - то гуглокарты
<[Raiden]> Denver79: Я не сталкивался, но думаю как-то связано с драйвером видео.
<tacirus> врядли у кого наберется столько текста\
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<andrex> вот ща скачаю пару десятков изобржений с гугл карт и посмотрим, скока текста у мну будет)
<Denver79>  [Raiden]: плин.. что мышкой, что контр-альт ф7-8 :(
<[Raiden]> Denver79: пиши на форум,  там могли сталкиваться и ещё какое железо
<Denver79>  [Raiden]: ноут HP .. придётся писать (
<[Raiden]> только не так
<[Raiden]> ноутов HP сотни
<tagezi> НР - это ноут редиска? )
<Denver79> HP Pavilion dv7-6053er
<[Raiden]> радеон... Попробуй закрытые дрова. Я слышал амд недавно бету выпускала...
<Denver79> с закрытымии вечный геморой на всех железках был при обновлениях ядра )
<[Raiden]> да ну
<[Raiden]> Хотя ладно, пусть так и будет
<[Raiden]> !dkms
<ubuntuhelp> DKMS (Dynamic Kernel Module Support) — фреймворк, позволяющий выпускать новые версии драйверов устройств не для каждой новой версии ядра, а лишь привязываясь к более статичному программному интерфейсу ядра. См. https://launchpad.net/dkms
<oxothuk> ребята, помогите плиз, как в каждой строке файла убрать ^M$ ?
<[Raiden]> Raring Ringtail альфа1 , в к версии бета кде 4.10. думаю самое то если хочется предпросмотра или для багрепортов.
<[Raiden]> что не в к не читал.
<tagezi> oxothuk: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=207655.msg1580284
<artus> tagezi, к черту подробности, можно просто http://forum.ubuntu.ru :)
<oxothuk> блин, не совсем понял как мнфу по ссылке применить к своей проблеме =\
<andrex> открываеш гедит, там найти и заменить вставляеш эту фигню и заменить все)
<oxothuk> решил через cat -A rest_it.txt | sed 's/\^\M' | sed 's/\$' > file
<artus> Оо фигасе изврат
<[Raiden]> oxothuk:  sed -i -e  's/\^M\$//g'   rest_it.txt  - это изменит этот файл. Если другой то убери -i и используй cat и >file
<[Raiden]> Хотя совет andrexмне нравится больше
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> oxothuk: в примере 6 меняется на 7  чтение происходит из файла, не понимаю чего там не понятно
<artus> sed 's/'"$(printf '\015')"'$//g' имя_файла
<tagezi> наверное гедит реально будет вернее )))
<markmx> други, помогите с таким креативом
<markmx> sed -r "s/lastgalaxy\=([0-9]+)/lastgalaxy=${galaxy}/" -i "lastSnova.txt"; не происходит ничего
<andrex> сговорились чтоли все...
<[Raiden]> день кривых регекспов
<markmx> что не так? регекс просто со строкой то работает
<markmx> а вот в файлике нет
<tagezi> пора канал переисеновывать в man_sed )
<artus> тоже мне филиал #sed нашли
<[Raiden]> markmx: весь файлик покажи
<[Raiden]> ну или часть
<markmx> все, сам дурак :))) цыклоед я хренов :)))))
<markmx> не в том цыкле работал :)))))))
<markmx> цикл в цикле в цикле
<[Raiden]> в баще кстати можно накцлить вызывая функцию из фукнции
<[Raiden]> помимо фор и т.д.
<Denver79> вкл канал по теме на интернет-рации zello.com (канал ubuntu-ru).. зачем.. хз )) иногда спросить вслух проще чем долго писать :)
<[Raiden]> зато слова не скопипастишь
<doronskiy> и смайлик не вставишь :-(
<[Raiden]> я бы хотел тему регекспов послушать )
<doronskiy> поддерживаю)
 * Kyshtynbai офигивает. Линуксоиды советуют юзать вместо седа гуёвую приблуду. Куда катицца мир? О боги, боги!..
<Kyshtynbai> :))).
<doronskiy> мир катится в графический интерфейс
<doronskiy> использовать сед вместо гуя — привилегия сисадминов, программистов и красноглазов
<Kyshtynbai> но это же не юникс-вей
<doronskiy> линуксоид может быть тупо пользователем линукса
<[Raiden]> Ну надо же прогресировать как-то куда-то. Если речь об авоматизации консоль ок, а если надо просто в файле текст заменить 1 раз, то самое то гедит или аналог.
<[Raiden]> графическую среду надо юзать и развивать
<Kyshtynbai> а как ты думаешь, вот нафига не сисадмину, проггеру и красноглазику найти и заменить СТРОКУ ^M$ :) ?
<doronskiy> я думаю только по факту. когда фактов нет, я стараюсь дать себе отдохнуть
<[Raiden]> Это не значит что на его рабочей машине нету гуи
<doronskiy> Райден, +
<doronskiy> блин, что-то я часто стал с тобой последние месяцы соглашаться
<doronskiy> по-моему, ты стареешь)
<artus> doronskiy, он тебя укусил и ты превращаешся в рейдена :D
<[Raiden]> Или ты )
<doronskiy> кстати, может быть.. пока я на работе, он меня аж в двух сетях видит.. может, что и неприличное делает о_О
 * doronskiy внимательно оглядел свой ник
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> Denver79, маловато тут желающих по зело общатцо )
<mva> Kyshtynbai: не путай линуксоидов и убунтушников :)
<Kyshtynbai> mva: та один фиг :) .
<mva> нифига
<mva> убунтушник на 99,(9)% вендузятник
<mva> с соответствующим подходом к системе и решению проблем
<mva> но...
<mva> !windows
<ubuntuhelp> Если Вы хотите поговорить о Microsoft Windows или получить какую-либо помощь по ней, то обращайтесь на канал ##windows. См. http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 , http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm и !equivalents.
<mva> эээм, не то
<[Raiden]> Теперь мы знаем кто такой  mva
<mva> кто мою кальку переделал :)
<Kyshtynbai> ну не, такие, которые на 99.9 виндузятнеги, те посидят неделю и ставят вновь родные окна).
<mva> [Raiden]: не правда :) я не убунтушник :)
<doronskiy> да, это правда. виндузятники остаются в винде
<artus> mva, !win
<doronskiy> их не переселить
<mva> !win
<ubuntuhelp> Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<mva> artus: спасибо :)
<artus> да незачто)
<Scrimmer> 123
<Scrimmer> другое дело
<doronskiy> убунтушники действительно приходят с винды, исключительно благодаря продвинутому юзабилити в убунте
<[Raiden]> тогда пройдите в свою песочницу )  А у нас в 21 веке, в линуксе гуи есть и тот же самый гедит пусть и не тянет на лучший редактор, но с заменой справится может на раз два.
<doronskiy> так бы никто не пошел
<Scrimmer> и я так перешел
<doronskiy> но и в другие линуксы абсолютное большинство пришло из винды
<doronskiy> в свое время
<artus> doronskiy, юнити это продвинутое юзабилити? :D
<doronskiy> так что не надо тут выделять себя из стада и бить кулаком в грудь
<doronskiy> артус, юзабилити не заключается в одной оболочке. но, если тебе интересно мое мнение об удобстве юнити — да, трижды
<mva> doronskiy: на самом деле, если бы поддержка со стороны производителей железа (а так же банков и прочего) не зависела от количества хомячков, пользующихся линуксами, то лично я, например, был бы за то, чтобы и не приходили
<doronskiy> правда, я долго переходил на него, аж 4 раза пробовал
<mva> потому что люди, которые привыкли к одному — тащат свои стереотипы за собой
<mva> а они не работают
<doronskiy> и тебя это раздражает?
<doronskiy> не похер ли?
<Kyshtynbai> юзаилити-неюзабилити... все отличие дистрибутивов линукса в способе установки пакетов. есть рпм, есть деб и есть экзотика типа генты. под юзабилити мы что пордразумеваем? Если де, так оно везде одинаковое. кеды и в дженте
<Kyshtynbai> такие же точно.
<artus> это еще мягко сказано про стериатипы
<mva> а у людей баттхёрт и не желание отказываться от стереотипов и понимать что система-то другая :)
<artus> @kick doronskiy не матерись
<[Raiden]> а зачем тебе поддержка железа? сед прекрасно работает на оборудовании 20 летней давности
<mva> как следствие — они корчат из себя самых умных, хотя нифига не шарят
<doronskiy> артус, не надо учить меня жить
<mva> [Raiden]: сед как сед, но мне, например, доставляют дискомфорт неработающие дополнительные кнопки на лаптопе :)
<doronskiy> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Хер
<mva> из-за кривого DSDT
<doronskiy> ознакомься
<mva> doronskiy: ты только что нарушил два правила канала
<artus> @kban doronskiy 3600 вот ща разбежался и пошол ознакамливатцо
<artus> кстати, никто часом не знает как вырубить мигание в гаджиме при входящей мессаге
<[Raiden]> дополнительыне кнопки для нубов же, разьве нет? Для хомячков которые зачем-то комфорта хотят. А тру линуксойда они просто обязаны не работать.
<[Raiden]> ))
 * [Raiden] перенял манеры mva
<mva> неправда же, ну
<[Raiden]> в хорошем редакторе гуи кстати можно и внешние команды выполнять. Только сделай вид что не слышал. Не гоже хомячков слушать.
<mva> к слову, никогда не понимал, чем людей не устраивает nano/emacs/gvim ;)
<Kyshtynbai> я как-то с первых дней на линуксе юзаю вим, правда, конечно, лишь малую часть его громадных возможностей.
<[Raiden]> Меня не устраивают хотя бы тем, что гуи мне кажется наглядней. И  интсрументы графические например позволяют не помнить 100500 хоткеев и опций.
<[Raiden]> Я в консоли всему перечисленному предпочту mcedit
<artus> а я чето все никак не перейду на него , пичалька
<[Raiden]> У него хотя бы менющи есть с тем что он умеет )
<[Raiden]> хи*
<Kyshtynbai> Тут есть свой минус. Например скрипты перл-баш консольные неудобно писать в гуи.
<[Raiden]> почему?
<mva> не правда
<mva> у меня жена пишет в kwrite
<artus> Kyshtynbai, чем это?
<mva> и вполне себе удобно
<Kyshtynbai> потомк что надо переключаться в консоль жы
<artus> Kyshtynbai, geany
<Kyshtynbai> а тут :x и всё
<[Raiden]> Я пишу скрипты в kate и могу выполнят ьтам же.
<artus> тама терминал имеетцо врям в нем )
<Kyshtynbai> geany это иде вроде какое-то перловское
<mva> [Raiden]: kwrite попроще будет :)
<Kyshtynbai> аа дадада точно было такое
<[Raiden]> ну кому что. Я хомячок с кубунтой, у нас по умолчанию kate и я к нему привык.
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> ну и не нало забывать про удалённые машины. там-то вариантов мало),
<mva> врунишка
<mva> kate как раз не по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> в кубунте по умолч
<mva> а дефолтный текстовый редактор как раз kwrite
<mva> sh: np: команда не найдена
<[Raiden]> кврайт даже не ставится по умолч., хотя в репах есть
<mva> ничего страшного, что он юзает kate_kpart (т.е. движок общий), но вот дефолтный таки kwrite
 * Kyshtynbai идёт спать.
<[Raiden]> я говорю по кубунту, а о чем ты я не в курсе.
<mva> а я о KDE
<mva> всё у вас не как у людей
<[Raiden]> у нас ест ьсвой презет установки, kubuntu-desktop пакет
<[Raiden]> в опенсусе по умолчанию вроде оба ) Если не менять пакеты при устанвоке - вот это чего нет в убунте в графическом установщике.
<[Raiden]> но мы обходимся )
<[Raiden]> точнее я не помню что бы доставлял
<mva> "оба" не только в опенсусе, а в нормальных полных некастрированных кедах
<mva> там какое разредение:
<mva> kwrite — самый простой (а-ля Notepad)
<mva> kate — чуть более мощный, а-ля geany тот же (фичастый текстовый редактор)
<mva> kdevelop — полноценная IDE
<mva> и все вокруг одного и того же kate'овского движка :)
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1207/h_1354826381_5062959_4907ff85a8.png
<[Raiden]> mva: А у тебя какой дистр?
<[Raiden]> для справки, грамотного троллинга...
<[Raiden]> :)
<mva> [Raiden]: а ты попробуй угадать :)
<[Raiden]> я раздваиваюсь гента наверное или арч.
<[Raiden]> или виндовс8 гг
<mva> арч для школоты :D
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> мне чего-то надоел таскбар иконками, может быть вернусь к классике + ещё 1 панель. Просто для разнообразия.
<[Raiden]> мысли в слух, после просмотра скриншота беты кде 4.10
<[Raiden]> точно ) KWrite is a text editor for KDE, based on the Kate's editor component.
<[Raiden]> Я думаю его сделали дял совместимости с кде3. А так он не особо нужен.
<mva> если мне не отбило память, то и кврайт и катя, оба, были в kde3
<mva> да и кдевелоп
<mva> только тогда кпартов не было и было это всё на костылях и подпорках
<[Raiden]> Ну может быть , Я могу путать.
<[Raiden]> Я помню что был kedit , а потом kwrite , а вот кейт не помню  )
<[Raiden]> я 1 время сидел на гноме. Может поэтму.
<aleksei`> всем доброй ночи ...
<tagezi> ку
<[Raiden]> куку
<tagezi> интересно, зиповать 5 гигов долго будет?
<[Raiden]> вы разные люди?
<tagezi> кто?
<[Raiden]> как-то синхронно вошли и у обоих quassel
<[Raiden]> ты и aleksei`
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> ну, вроде да... я уже сеглдняздоровался
<[Raiden]> вроде? :)
<[Raiden]> в общем ок
<tagezi> ну, в моей память есть такой отпечаток )))
<aleksei`> хех, подозрительные какие )))
<tagezi> и потом я lera )
<tagezi> а почему размер папки proc показывает не правильно?
<[Raiden]> а почему вы спра... так думаете?
<tagezi> ну, просто интересно, почему он показывает 128 ТиБ, понятия не имею, там же файлы, пусть они и процесы
<tagezi> и может вообще proc тарить не нужно, система его сама весь соберёт при запуске )
<[Raiden]> sudo du /proc пишет  0
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1207/h_1354830013_9358307_193fbeb9f8.png
<[Raiden]> ане пакуй прок или забей
<tagezi> да вот я позно сообразил что некоторые директории неимеет смысла паковать
<[Raiden]> можно иначе, есть опция типа --exclude... не помню точно
<[Raiden]> я в корне пакую только /etc  обычно. И делаю имидж раздела пред обновлением на следущий дистр )
<[Raiden]> хотя можно и так как ты конечно.
<tagezi> ну я хотел сделать дд, но мне дд скопировала 1,9 гига и сказала что место закончилось.. чо она там скопировала я так и не понял
<tagezi> вот решит потарить систему и перенести... хотя понимаю теперь что заного установить проще было бы, и быстрее
<[Raiden]> можно сохранить список пакетов , чо бы там так же поставить и /etc/apt
<[Raiden]> т.е. этого достаточно что бы реплицировать...
<[Raiden]> или хз как это назвать
<tagezi> да список у меня есть.. я просто думал что быстро будет.. а он мне 2 часа уже тарделает.. и комп повесил
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> твои ключи коротко задаются czf , можно ещё добавить ключик v - будет видно ка файлы летят, - перед опциями не обязательно
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<tagezi> [Raiden]: tar --gzip -c -f я вот с этими ключами делал
<tagezi> [Raiden]: это же вроде тоже самое
<[Raiden]> ну да
<tagezi> а если сделать cp он не скапирует нормально всё, что бы потом с раздела куда копировалось можно было бы запуститься?
<[Raiden]> скопирует с ключиком -p если , только потом надо делать чрут и восстанавливать груб. Ещё при переносе линукс обычно надо править fstab, UUID другие
<tagezi> короче, нужно ставить заново и не партъиться.. нет ту ничего такого, что бы не востановить
<tagezi> заодно и ещё раз всё настрою, для лучшего запоминания )))
<[Raiden]> почитай как экспортировать импортить список пакетов.  и /etc/apt перносишь что бы репы занвоо не прописывать и всё.
<[Raiden]> самый простой способ
<tagezi> угу, сейчас почитаю.. спасибо
<[Raiden]> как-то так http://tuksik.ru/dpkg/
<tagezi> спасибо... а список репов - просто сохранить дерикторию /etc/apt/ да?
<tagezi> потом в новой системе распаковываем этот архив и ставим
<tagezi> и сохраняем из хомки конфиги ))) что бы не настраивать всё по новой )
<[Raiden]> ну да, распакуешь там , сделаешь apt-get update а потом уже то что по линку
<[Raiden]> угу
<tagezi> во... спасибо.. теперь можно дальше искать приключений )
<Scrimmer> бу
<Scrimmer> [Raiden],artus, споке
<[Raiden]> бб
<tagezi> лан.. всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2012-12-07
<bane> чечектотут?
<Kyshtynbai> я тут.
<jlewka> всем привет
<bane> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6013565_460s_v1.jpg
<spectrum> Привет. В контекстном меню, если кликнуть на файл правой кнопкой есть пункт "Открывать в* " как туда добавить свою команду/скрипт ?
<jlewka> spectrum, кинь свой скрипт в /usr/bin/  а там укажи просто путь до него
<bane> spectrum: или положить их в хомяке в папку наутилосовских скриптов\
<bane> или добавить их через убунту твик
<bane> но это все грязный хак
<bane> можно отредактивровать mime types файл
<stasdizzi> всем привет
<stasdizzi> у меня менеджер обновлений падает
<bane> рад за тебя:)лови его
<stasdizzi> ловлю)))
<stasdizzi> странно, и руками не видит обновлений, хотя утром менеджер показал, что есть обновления
<stasdizzi> я опоздал, их отменили?
<bane> ага. теперь только по талонам
<Cat_Sam> Привет всем!
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Fail!
<Cat_Sam> test
<ubuntuhelp> Cat_Sam, Есть контакт.
<Cat_Sam> Тут есть кто живой?
<SergeyIT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<skai-falkorr> https://plus.google.com/communities/103289539097288838721
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: там какие то люди общаются
<skai-falkorr> ага
<skai-falkorr> наши люди. включая меня
<skai-falkorr> создана вот несколько минут назад.мной
<skai-falkorr> после голосования на страничке, где люди сказали да
<[Raiden]> японцев опять потрясло. 7.3 балла
<skai-falkorr> потярсные японцы
<[Raiden]> Наверное острова хотят подняться и присоединиться к РФ
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Замутим японский автономный округ
<skai-falkorr> японо-няняцкий автономный округ?
<[Raiden]> угу )
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/638829
<[Raiden]> жаль гугл не брался за десктопные линуксы.
<aleksei`> всем привет
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35534
<Scrimmer> хм
<[Raiden]> Я бы заметил что это касается тольк оюнити с дашем и центром
<Scrimmer> [Raiden] превед
<Alagos> Всем добрый вечер.
<Alagos> Подскажите, как узнать uefi биос стоит или какой-то другой? :)
<[Raiden]> в них обычно пишут
<[Raiden]> и при загрузке и в самом биосе
<[Raiden]> в линуксе возможно что-то скажет программа dmidecode
<Alagos> uefi suppurted - это оно?
<[Raiden]> где взял?
<[Raiden]> да, анверное в этой маме efi
<artus> в биос зайти и глазами посмотреть
<shenmue> всем gso
<[Raiden]> сам такой
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://driverhand.narod.ru/
<Alagos> [Raiden]: это взял в dmidecode. Глазами посмотреть - почитал что не все efi биосы выглядят как флешовые и с мышкой. Есть и текстовые. Это технология, не обязательно внешний вид.
<[Raiden]> угу, разное оформление есть
<Alagos> Я вот что хотел спросить. При первой установке я указал установить grub на /dev/sda, а efi раздел у меня был на /dev/sda1 и теперь у меня как-то через раз грузиться система. Я по началу грешил на видео, но теперь предполагаю что я накосячил
<Alagos> с efi. Что нужно сделать чтобы ubuntu нормально грузилась? Через раз то заходит в выбор загружаемого ядра (меню grub) то фиолетовый экран и иногда грузиться после этого, а иногда тупо висит.
<[Raiden]> Это я не могу сказать. У меня уже старое железо с авард биосом )
<[Raiden]> Если никто не проснется пиши на форум.
<[Raiden]> но запись груба в сда, т.е. в мбр, это нормально
<[Raiden]> в случае с обычным биосом по крайней мере.
<artus> Alagos, зачем тебе вообще ефи?
<Alagos> artus: а если у меня efi биос - я могу как-то без efi обойтись?
<artus> вырубить в настройках
<Alagos> В настройках биоса?
<artus> ну да
<Alagos> Не видел такого. Пойду гляну
<[Raiden]> ты можешь обойтись без секуре бута, если он есть, то по идее мохно отключать. А от эфи ты октазаться не можешь , это и есть твой биос.
<[Raiden]> а uefi это стандарт на такие нвоые биосы.
<Alagos> Эм
<Alagos> У меня комп шел с msdos
<Alagos> Я сомневаюсь что у меня секур будет
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, с фрееДОС, не?
<Kyshtynbai> как скайповы уведомления направиь на системные в гном-шел, никто не в курсе? А то скайповые дееецельные.
<Kyshtynbai> http://blog.canonical.com/2012/12/07/searching-in-the-dash-in-ubuntu-13-04/ там раздел смарт скоупс. Это против этого Столман выступил? А что тут такого-то?
<artus> Kyshtynbai, уведомления, больше настроек, и там заворачивай на нотифайку
<Kyshtynbai> угу, нашел, данке шон!
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: прально, с ним и шло, наверно)
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: я помню что какой-то дос и он какой-то фри)
<tacirus> Привет, почему может не пахать localhost:8888 ?   Работал апаче но я его остановил, чтоб не мешал
<tacirus> ubuntu 10.04
<artus> почему может не работять яма, я лопату отложил, но яма не работает всеравно
<[Raiden]> а что там должно быть?
<artus> tacirus, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Localhost , и на фоне всего вышеперечисленного поведай же , какую такую работу локалхост делать должен то
<tacirus> он должен отвечать на запросы для node,js
<[Raiden]> апач не на 80 порту висит? или ты про что?
<artus> он ничего никому не должен если на то пошло
<[Raiden]> А.. ясно. Не знаю
<tacirus> Апач остановлен
<artus> может ты для начала озвучиш кто у тя там слушать то должен ?
<tacirus> есть такая штука:   node.js
<tacirus> ее ставишь на комп и можно писать типа джавасерверный код
<artus> и ?
<tacirus> ну вот сам node.js  точно работает потому что он выдает простую команду в терминале
<tacirus> а вот на порт не работает
<artus> листай свой server.js
<tacirus> ну там все самое простое
<tacirus> из примера с книжки
<tacirus> пару строк
<artus> tacirus, в listen что у тя ?
<tacirus> 8888
<[Raiden]> пробуй форум если тут не проснутся.
<artus> netstat -utapn чего говорит?
<artus> и ваще server.js на пасту, ну и собсно как запускаеш то ноду
<tacirus> http://paste.pro/5163175
<tacirus> это нетстат
<artus> ну и, нету тама твоей ноды
<tacirus> ну ясно что нету. она начинает работать когда я запускаю код
<[Raiden]> 631    это вроде настройщик купс, а чт оу тебя на 3306 я не знаю.
<artus> сфиголи?))) а может ты для начала сервер то запустиш? типа node ~/server.js
<artus> или у тебя там настолько развитый искуственный интелект ))
<[Raiden]> так названия , номера процессов покажет
<[Raiden]> sudo netstat -antup    |grep 127.
<tacirus> http://paste.pro/5163177
<tacirus> вот скрипт  запущен и нода видна
<tacirus> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      958/cupsd
<tacirus> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      816/mysqld
<tacirus> а это то что дала команда Райдена
<artus> ну и, причем тогда тут 20:39:14|       tacirus | Привет, почему может не пахать localhost:8888 ?
<tacirus> а что разве он работает?
<artus> сервер запущен - работает, не запущен - не работает
<artus> tacirus, tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:8888            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      11367/node  все работает , чего те еще надо то?
<tacirus> вот а почему там 0.0.0.0?
<artus> потому что локалхост и слушает все интерфесы
<tacirus> браузер должен показать Хело ворлд а он говорит что не может найти ничего
<artus> tacirus, js на пасту свой который запускаеш показывай
<tacirus> звиняйте , работает скрипт :)
<tacirus> это гугл посик все портил
<tacirus> я набирал в адресе без http://
<tacirus> и браузер начинал искать страницу в гугле
<artus> tacirus, вот поэтому тестят в нескольких браузерах)
<tacirus> :)
<tacirus> спасибо, реально помогли, а то бы я так и не догадался
<Scrimmer> artus, доров
<artus> Scrimmer, дароф
<tacirus> мне кажется эта нодад.жс   интересная штука
<artus> чем?
<tacirus> ну, может удобнее делать будет что-нть
<artus> мдя ))
<Scrimmer>  странный парень, да ?
<tacirus> там один пользователь может сразу неск запросов сделать и получить ответ
<artus> зачем?
<tacirus> а вот надо ему
<tacirus> ну может он быстро клавиши умееет жать
<artus> чем бы дите не тешилось
<tacirus> http://browserquest.mozilla.org/
<tacirus> это игрушка на ноде
<tacirus> просто как пример сделали
<tacirus> простенькая
<artus> !enter | tacirus
<ubuntuhelp> tacirus: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<tacirus> пишут вся карта на одно странице и все игроки на ней
<tacirus> Raiden  куда исчез из игры?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Сериал смотрю.
<[Raiden]> Забавная фигня, может зайду
<tacirus> Там быстро все проходишь :)
<tacirus> всем приятного времени суток пока
<baronos[web]> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos[web], Failed!
<[Raiden]> Молодые украинцы есть?
<[Raiden]> http://news.mail.ru/inworld/ukraina/global/112/society/11229724/
<baronos[web]> професиональный сантехник спецназовец
<tagezi> всем привет
#ubuntu-ru 2012-12-08
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<Dmitrix> подскажите как на сервере ubuntu 12.04 посмотреть текущие днс на eth0
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, в юнити есть - я не знаю, баг это или фича - по нажатию альт (однократному) появляется строка запустить программу. Как это отключить? В настройках хоткеев нету такого.
<Kyshtynbai> я щас ребутнусь, если кто ответит в моё отсутствие, повторите, пожалуйста :) .
<Scrimmer>  Kyshtynbai, ccsm -> unity plugin -> HUD -> Alt:disabled
<Kyshtynbai> Scrimmer: Спасибо!
<Scrimmer> нз
<Scrimmer> терь можно спокойно уйти
<Kyshtynbai> Чото я ничего не понимаю. Раньше после установке проприетарных дров гном-шелл начинал тормозить, щас наоборот ускорился...
<Kyshtynbai> Мистика. Танцы с бубном.
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai: смазку поменяли
<Kyshtynbai> не иначе :) .
<[Raiden]> Мистика = Незнание. При диагностике выяснилось бы , что до этого дрова неверно стояли.
<[Raiden]> А может новая версия получше, особенно если амд
<Kyshtynbai> адм, да.
<Kyshtynbai> амд в смысле.
<[Raiden]> http://ortho.at.ua/index/poshiv_ambushjurov/0-37
<go8765>  чем в убунте смотреть .m3d .cdw ?
<go8765> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<[Raiden]> это от корел форматы чтоли?
<go8765> может даже компас3д
<go8765> незнаю точно
<[Raiden]> Не знаю тогда. На форум.
<Scrimmer> я скучал
<mayday> я нет.
<Scrimmer> а я не по тебе
<mayday> чудно :)
<Scrimmer> как дела?
<markmx> итак :) подостаю я вас можно на тему консольки и седогрепов?
<markmx> cat lastSnova.txt | egrep -o "lastplanet\=([0-9]+)" | sed "s/lastplanet\=//" - есть такая конструкция, как бы мне от седа избавиться? или это нормально так юзать?
<go8765> как в qbittorent включить отображение его меню?
<[Raiden]> что-то мне подсказывает что у тебя юнити
<go8765> нет/ опенбокс
<[Raiden]> о каком тогда меню речь
<go8765> от я тормоз) спасибо
<go8765> поставил вместо xfce-pael gnome-panel  и пол дню уже мучаюсь))) ищю меню)))
<go8765> *unity - это был правильный ответ/ меню всё там же))) Меню приложений апплета уведомлений
<[Raiden]> в гноме вообще глобал меню по умолчанию нет
<[Raiden]> А в юнити своя панель, не гномовская, часть модуля юнити
<[Raiden]> ок
<go8765> этот апплет делает то же - Меню приложений апплета уведомлений
<[Raiden]> апллет - да
<go8765> он у меня оказался был включён,,, узнал я об этом только сейчас))) после слова - юнити)))
<[Raiden]> Прям просветление как в буддизме.
<[Raiden]> Я кстати не сторонник глобал меню
<[Raiden]> попугаи для владельцев ивибридж\интел видюх http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_sna_dec12&num=1
<baronos> [Raiden] есть ли образ кубунту нетбук, чтоб сразу установил и там нетбук и все такое? :D
<[Raiden]> не знаю
<[Raiden]> вроде нет. Можно в текущей установке переключить плазму на нетбук. И есть ещё плазма-актив, в виде устанвощика в том числе, но это не для нетбуков.
<[Raiden]> это для планшетов
<baronos> как пакет зовется актив который?
<[Raiden]> а нетбук не требует отдельной версии. Даже мс не стала делать
<Scrimmer> а что, для нетбуков бунта как то подругому поставляется?
<[Raiden]> поищи по plasma-active , я не ставил.
<[Raiden]> 1 время было
<baronos> я ща в винде :)
<baronos> дибло3 прохожу :)
<[Raiden]> гном - десктоп, юнити - нетбук эдишен. А потом всё стало как сча.
<[Raiden]> и гном не пойми для чего и юнити не пойми для чего )
<[Raiden]> /me спрятался
<baronos> вот как соберу дройда4.2 для ентбука, вот тогда точно в топку гномы\юнити :)
<[Raiden]> если продолжить обсуждать твой вопрос, то на нетбуке после устанвоки кубунты надо ставить пакет  kubuntu-low-fat-settings   , потом в панели управления переключить плазму с десктопной на нетбучную, если хочется.
<[Raiden]> а плазма-актив это другое
<[Raiden]> как-то так http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1208/h_1354979749_5847469_6cc6d696fa.png , а выглядет будет как строка поиска и даш прям на столе.
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут?
<[Raiden]> [20:07:05] lennier: Забавно что  в рекавери консоли грубовой работает таббинг для показа файлов. Остаётся выкинуть всё кроме груба2, написат ьк нему дарйвер с поддержкой опенгл и гуи. Добро пожаловать в grub os
<skai-falkorr> нуууууу
<skai-falkorr> хром есть, фф есть, гном хочет. чеб и не грубос
<baronos> гыыы, начинаю крафтить шмотку, жмакаю кнопку начать, а он не крафтит О_о. Думаю, что за фигня такая... грешить начал на буг диабло3. а потом выяснилось, что кнопка мыши срабатыавает двара быстро, вот и получалось, что он крафт
<baronos> начинал и отменял тутже :D
<baronos> баг*
<[Raiden]> какую мышку убил?
<baronos> a4teck
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> baronos: судя по названию - китайская подделка
<baronos> гы, там стертая "h" :D
<[Raiden]> он просто ещё и клаву убил, но ещё не знает об этом
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> Долго прожила мышка?
<baronos> в середине 2008г покупал вместе с ПК. но она живая еще, просто по два раза выполняет однократное нажатие. в рпг удобно очень :D
<[Raiden]> тогда ок.
<[Raiden]> 3+- года при цене а4тех хороший результ
<baronos> перепаять кнопку и снова как новая будет :)
<skai-falkorr> хех. ошар
<skai-falkorr> *ошара
<skai-falkorr> у меня с 2007 года а4 живет до сих пор
<tagezi> всем привет
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<shenmue> всем пыщ!
<baronos> тыщ
<Kyshtynbai> Пыщь!
<Kyshtynbai> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Понг понг понг...
<Kyshtynbai> а то я смотрю, тишина...
<[Raiden]> Никто в 12.10 не юзает ядра lowlatency из офиц репов?
<[Raiden]> ест ькакая-то разница?
<[Raiden]> и ещё вопрос, есть ли вариант отключить скрывание версий язда и опций в подменю в грубе?
<[Raiden]> ядра
<Scrimmer> по дефолту версия ядра не показывается
<[Raiden]> верно
<[Raiden]> я спросил как это отключить
<Scrimmer> а, не знаю)
<Scrimmer> мб граб обновленный?
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden]: так сорсы есть, поменяй и перекомпили, не?
<[Raiden]> А опций нет?
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden]: посмотри http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<[Raiden]> ох блин, потом посмотрю спс )
<igor__> добрый вечер
<igor__> как обновить nginx который был установлен с исходников
<artus>  никак
<artus> собирай по новой
<igor__> artus ясно
<mrjingles> Добрый вечер, господа
<mrjingles> подскажите, если кто знает, куда Nautilus монтирует папки, подключенные по smb?
<mrjingles> например я могу жамкнуть ctrl+l ввести там что-нибудь навроде smb://mycomp/sharedfolder, потом он попросит авторизоваться и откроет ее в проводнике
<mrjingles> а куда они смонтировались, я найти не могу, чтобы заглянуть в нее через консоль
<artus> куда нить в медиа
<mrjingles> смотрел в media, mnt, tmp нет нигде
<mrjingles> нашел кажется
<shenmue> а я думал в хоум папку монтирует
<shenmue> точнее туда где открыт наутиль
<mrjingles> не
<mrjingles> в ~/.gvfs
<shenmue> ну хоум и есть
<shenmue> того чего  скрытый нипонятно
<shenmue> зачем?
<mrjingles> почему просто в media не совать - тоже не понятно
<shenmue> ну медия вроде как для накопителей физических а не сетевых. хотя точку монтирования можно же указать
<mrjingles> ну в mnt тогда
<mrjingles> она вроде как для этого и придумана)
<[Raiden]> в общем в лоулатенси  PREEMPT  включено и  опрос прерываний 1000мгц.  Можно сказать что  изменения минимальны.
<Sasher> 1
<Sasher> Приветствую. Кому подкинуть немного секаса с добавлением загрузчика Минта?
<Sasher> Ибо я в этом нуб. Минт поставил, а вот загрузить его не могу.
<artus> Sasher, тут канал минта?
<Sasher> да один хер, он же на убунте сделан.
<artus> @kban Sasher пшол вон
<[Raiden]> Может он спросил как добавить в убунтовский загрузчик.
<shenmue> хам =)
<artus> да вообще
<mrjingles> дали бы ссылку на груб2 и изучал бы он ее до утра
<mrjingles> добрее надо быть
<artus> mrjingles, правила читать надо, и нечего тут выражовыватцо )
<mrjingles> какой путь написания скриптов больше подходит по KISS: 1) я создаю два файла file1.sh и file2.sh и в первом пишу cp file2.sh туда-то; 2) я создаю один файл file1.sh и в нем прописываю через touch и echo создание второго файла?
<mrjingles> или через cat
<artus> эммм, помедленнее, зачем создание скрипта через скрипт?
<mrjingles> ну допустим, нужно сделать что-то под разными пользователями
<artus> и ?
<mrjingles> один скрипт перепрописывает имя пользователя в автозагрузку, ребутается и следующий скрипт выполняется уже под другим юзером
<artus> зачем?
<artus> читай ман по судо )
<mrjingles> судо это рут
<artus> дааа?? чесно чесно?
<mrjingles> ну ок
<mrjingles> судо будет пароль требовать как минимум 1 раз
<artus> первая же строчка в мане sudo, sudoedit - execute a command as another user
<artus> если те в автозагрузку, то можеш хоть рцлокалом пускать, проблема в чем ? )
<artus> пускаеш рутом, указываеш от какого пользователя запускать, и всех делов то
<mrjingles> c ldtp я затрахаюсь из под sudo все запускать
<artus> у тя 100500 пользователей? или набить 10 символов в запускалку проблема? проще нагородить 100500 скриптов которые будут себя плодить? ну вперед )
<mrjingles> ну не 100500 ) три всего)
<artus> ну да, 3 скрипта круче чем sudo -u user zzz.sh
<artus> пааалюбому
<mrjingles> лан
<mrjingles> попробую так
<mrjingles> если получится, будет хорошо
<mrjingles> не потребуется 4 раза ребутиться)
<artus> да и вообще нафига 3 скрипта? 1 в usr/local/bin и проблем никаких )
<mrjingles> разные скрипты
<mrjingles> часть из под рута выполняется, часть из под пользователя
<[Raiden]> задача неизвестна так чот неизвестно как лучше )
<[Raiden]> может вернее решать вообще иначе
<artus> mrjingles, запили им общую группу, и права на группу дай на скрипты , и складывай в одно место все
<[Raiden]> я про кисс
<mrjingles> я тест-кейсы пишу. те, что кнопки сами нажимают)
<artus> ато чето твой кис нифига не кис получается ))
<mrjingles> под линукс есть только ldtp да sikuli для этих дел
<mrjingles> что та, что другая под питон написаны
<artus> мы на баше баловались :)
<mrjingles> если первая хоть паршиво, но с API взаимодействует, то последняя по скриншотам мышью елозит)
<mrjingles> и тест-кейс, какой-нибудь простенький вырастает строк в 100 :(
<artus> темболее незачем сущности плодить
<mrjingles> лучше один огромный строк в 900 написать? )
<[Raiden]> Я не очень понимаю что такое тест-кейс ,  это не переведено на русский )) А нажим на кнопки - это понятно.
<mrjingles> а на bash какие есть инструменты для тестинга? я рыл-рыл, не нарыл ничего
<[Raiden]> есть например http://hoopajoo.net/projects/xautomation.html
<artus> да хоть на 1000, смысл не в количестве строк, а в том что нефиг их дублировать для каждого пользователя ) если они обойдутся одним
<artus> ну а если там есть специфика какая то то можно проверку уже внутря на id всунуть
<artus> получится гламурненько )
<mrjingles> xautomation на perl работает?
<[Raiden]> не знаю
<[Raiden]> а для чего ты хочешь эмулировать нажатия?
<mrjingles> по описанию нечто похожее на ldtp и sikuli вместе взятые) надо будет глянуть как-нибудь
<mrjingles> у меня есть куча рабочих станций, на которых надо окружение настроить
<[Raiden]> может его проще настроить переносом\правкой конфигов?
<mrjingles> руками там все лопатить - очень долго. в среднем 20-30 минут на машину уходит,
<artus> mrjingles, ммм, а тестить в виртуалке не? зачем ребутатцо то
<mrjingles> разные адреса, разные имена и т.д.
<artus> а заливать конфиги на машинки? или совсем спец софт?
<[Raiden]> Хм, ну успехов )
<mrjingles> нет. все стандартное. убунтяшное
<mrjingles> я доки по убунте читаю последний месяц
<mrjingles> и пришел к выводу, что иногда проще нажатия кнопок сэмулировать, чем пытаться выдернуть конфиг и потом его попытаться изменить
<artus> ну тогда смотри где у чего конфиги лежат и правь их, нафига мышкотыкательством заниматся)
<mrjingles> например network-manager
<[Raiden]> лол
<artus> дхцп рулит если че
<mrjingles> где лежат конфиги network-manager и как из отредактировать?
<[Raiden]> нм можно настроить и правкой конфигов и консольными управляшками. Без всяких эмуляций.
<[Raiden]> сек
<artus> его вообще можно потушить, и настроить через /etc/network/interfaces
<mrjingles> нельзя его тушить
<artus> можно )
<mrjingles> [Raiden] мы в прошлый раз с тобой же этот вопрос разбирали)
<mrjingles> я не в том смысле, что "нельзя" - значит перестанет работать, а мне нельзя)
<artus> он ничего жизненно важного не несет )
<mrjingles> network-manager должен присутствовать
<artus> mrjingles, /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf не?
<[Raiden]> нетворк менеджер можно настроить с консоли
<[Raiden]> Линк не помню к сожалению. В общем есть nmcli и ещё какая-то утилита. А конфиги проще всего найти изменив опцию и поискав изменившийся файл , если лень гуглить\читать
<artus> нм нужен токмо на ноуте который в разездах и который в день меняет по 15 точек, на стационаре толку от него никакого
<artus> темболее на машинах которые удаленно будут обслуживатцо
<mrjingles> есть nm-tool, nm-applet, nm-connection-editor
<[Raiden]> Лучше на форум писануть , я всего не помню )  Хотел только сказат ьчто для донастройки или переноса конфигов никакие батоны обычно жать не надо.
<artus> и они ненужны
<artus> потому что все это можно прописать в 5 строчек в интерфейсах
<mrjingles> да я чтоль это все придумал? )
<mrjingles> я первым делом залез в интерфейсы с резолвом и все прописал
<artus> mrjingles, или этот зоопарк потом могут крутить все кому не лень и кричать что что-то сломаналось?
<mrjingles> потом очень удивился, когда у меня все слетело сразу же)
<artus> ну дык нефиг бездумно писать)
<mrjingles> есть там дурной админ, который любит красивые айпишники)
<artus> ии?
<[Raiden]> в интерфейсы лазить нельзя если используется нм
<mrjingles> то есть ПК №1, значит айпишник должен быть 10.10.1.101 и т.д.)
<artus> а дурной админ не в состоянии dhcp осилить?
<mrjingles> не я всю эту балалайку придумал)
<artus> и прибить по маку насмерть
<mrjingles> нене им нужно чтобы айпишник соотвествовал hostname)
<artus> mrjingles, ну дык нагенерить 100500 конфигов для интерфейсов в автоматическом режиме - делов на 1 минуту
<artus> хотя можно писать фигню для мышкотыкательства
<mrjingles> а как файл изменившийся по системе искать? никогда этим вопросом не задавался
<mrjingles> да нельзя мне nm-manager сносить)
<mrjingles> что ты заладил со своими интерфейсами? )
<mrjingles> не работают они, пока нм крутится
<artus> mrjingles, и будет что то типа создатьконфигинтерфейса.сш  / введите ip
<mrjingles> нет. там все еще страшнее
<[Raiden]> Ну , друг мой, в любой среде ест ьискалка файлов, даже если find не считать. Даже в гноме\юнити
<artus> угу, при наличии рута и не работает - пальцы в тиски и уменьшать радиус :D , не , ну серьезно, ты фигню несеш ))
<andrex> утра!
<artus> andrex, неспать!
<mrjingles> так там примерно: открытьнм-манагер, выбратьeth0; перейтинивкладкуIPV4; еслинетзаписей: нажатькнопкуДобавить и все в таком духе
<mrjingles> artus я пробовал.
<artus> поскольку у меня таких забористых веществ нету - я кофейку заделаю ))
<mrjingles> задаешь адрес в интерфейсах, перезагружаешься - адрес тот же
<[Raiden]> я так сразу могу сказать тольк окак искать изменившееся за сутки
<[Raiden]> find . -mtime -1 -print
<artus> mrjingles, подробнее что ты там пробовал
<[Raiden]> Я когда не помню ключи пользую гуи )
<artus> проблема потушить нетворкманагер и передернуть интерфейсы чтоб рулил не нм - не проблема , можно при ребуте это делать, и все будет работать
<mrjingles> а резолв? резолвер доставлять?
<artus> создать скрипт который нагеренерит тебе 100500 конфигов не проблема, только на вопросы отвечай, он те переменные повсовывает и выдаст сразу на замену
<artus> зачем его трогать?
<artus> резолв тебе нужен 1 на все машинки , можно днсы в том жде интерфейсе вписать
<mrjingles> у меня в тех случаях, когда убунта подхватывала адреса из интерфейсов, резолв из интерфейсов не перезаписывался
<mrjingles> ибо он #Generated by NetworkManager
<artus> резолв вообще принудительно прописать и запретить нму в него лезть
<artus> mrjingles, вобщем я же говорю , если ты чего то не знаеш, это не значит что оно не будет работать)
<mrjingles> я понял тебя и в принципе согласен
<[Raiden]> днс можно забивать и в нм.
<mrjingles> но я не владелец парка этих пк, я подряд
<[Raiden]> а он уже пусть генерит чег охочет
<mrjingles> и нам сказано, вот вам инструкция, херачьте по ней каждый комп
<mrjingles> а мы потом проверим
<artus> mrjingles, sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf и даже рут не смодет внести правку, пока -i не скажеш ))
<artus> @voice mrjingles
<artus> не ругайсо, тут дети
<[Raiden]> чаттр это ламеркий костыль. Хотя конечн обудет работать, если лень обрести понимание )
<artus> mrjingles, ну дык сделай по человечески, и инструкцию выдай чего и как сделано)
<artus> по большому счету делов на 1н вечер))
<mrjingles> войс мне влепили X-|
<andrex> !v > mrjingles
<ubuntuhelp> mrjingles, please see my private message
<[Raiden]> Я кстати вспомнил, другая утилита нахывается cnetworkmanager
<[Raiden]> Ему на форум надо, там наверянка кто-нить делал. Я хом юзер. Но я бы не додумался делать нажиманием кнопок :)
<[Raiden]> Хотя это тоже должно работать, если грамотно описать
<mrjingles> батарейка села, не уследил тут за дискуссией с вами
<[Raiden]> mrjingles: можешь на форуме спросить как лучше решить.
<mrjingles> я написал уже все эти кнопконажимания) прогнал их по несколько десятков раз, проверки добавил на условия и прочую чепуху. работает. 20 строк не самый худший вариант.
<mrjingles> ладно. спать пойду
<mrjingles> спасибо за подсказки. к слову я тоже только find . -mtime -1 -print нашел
<[Raiden]> там можно время задать и диапазон.
<[Raiden]> сча я сериал смотрю и лень думать )
<mrjingles> хорошо. пошукаю еще.
<mrjingles> спасибо.
 * mrjingles ушел на боковую
<[Raiden]> http://goo.gl/a6HVP
<Scrimmer> вhttp://habrahabr.ru/company/apps4all/blog/161881/ забавно
<Scrimmer> а ведь вопрос - зачем в убунте все эти линзы, реклама, магазин =\
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/0/a/3/e/f/7f75a828f155a6e935c016e196a.jpg
<andrex> )
<Scrimmer> ночи доброй, господа
#ubuntu-ru 2012-12-09
<skai-falkorr> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-iMMVYAYWpaY/UMOvi-TDcVI/AAAAAAACjwY/yTi22W9VznA/s595/12+-+1
<skai-falkorr> artus: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tDacjrSCeq4
<skai-falkorr> надо поставить 13.04 и kubuntu и посмотреть, что тут происходит:)
<IlyaLevin> Привет всем.
<IlyaLevin> Поставил в 12.04 Pidgin, но он в упор не хочет интегрироваться в апплет.
<IlyaLevin> Как его туда загнать вместо Empathy?
<skai-falkorr> установить, запустить и все
<skai-falkorr> вроде еще в настройках пиджина было чтото
<IlyaLevin> Вот что-то еще в настройках точно есть
<IlyaLevin> потому как просто запуск не дает
<IlyaLevin> сори, перепутал версию системы.
<IlyaLevin> 12.10
<IlyaLevin> И еще он при входе почему-то начинает выводить уведомления об онлайне всех моих контактов (по списку), а их у меня в онлайне постоянно не меньше полсотни)
<IlyaLevin> Перегрузился
<IlyaLevin> Апплет уведомлений о сообщениях пропал совсем
<IlyaLevin> Что за нафиг
<IlyaLevin> И еще вопрос: добавил ppa:atareao/atareao в источники приложений, обновил список, но установить оттуда ничего не могу, не находит пакеты
<IlyaLevin> что это может быть?
<IlyaLevin> он его просто не обновляет. sudo apt-get update | grep atareao выдал пустой результат
<markmx> братцы, а подскажите насчет такой штуки http://www.ulmart.ru/goods/207726/ оно заведется в минте без бубна?
<tagezi> markmx: эм.. минт -это что?
<markmx> :) не выпендрежничай :)
<tagezi> о_О
<markmx> в общем в убунте завелась, значит в сминте подавно
<Scrimmer> утречко
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ку
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<Kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, а вот я помню в втором гноме можно было xml файлег создать с путями к обоям и он автоматически эти обои сменял. В третьем такое есть?
<ambal> q2all)
<ambal> test
<ubuntuhelp> ambal, Ну понг, и что?
<ambal> как узнать модель своей мат.платы?) hardinfo скачал, там нету)
<skai-falkorr> посмотреть на нее не вариант?
<ambal> а где там написана модель?) я только знаю, что она colorfull )
<Scrimmer> в каждой матери по разному, но написано 100%
<Scrimmer> у меня возле оперативки написано
<ambal> ок, сейчас гляну, спасибо)
<Scrimmer> нз, чо
<Scrimmer> скай, а ты злой :(
<skai-falkorr> я злой? да я добряк:)хоть и пират (С)
<ambal> у меня там куллер, провода и пыль, программно никак не узнать?)
<skai-falkorr> сфоткай ее. мы тебе скажем, что это
<baronos> Kyshtynbai в г3 вроде расширение есть в котором ппку с обоми указываешь и он их меняет
<Kyshtynbai> Расширение я это видал, но хотелось бы понять механику сего процесса).
<ambal> skai-falkorr: вы тоже не поймёте, куллер большой, всё загораживает почти)) ладно, сейчас сам попытаюсь) просто думал как-нибудь программно узнать, было бы легче)
<Scrimmer> а разве в линухе нету софта, позволяющий смотреть модель матери?
<skai-falkorr> Scrimmer: не все матери рапортуют свою модельку
<skai-falkorr> глаза надежней
<Scrimmer> оно то понятно, но вот, например, у чувака трабла, компутер не чистит, пыли много
<Scrimmer> хотя, есть повод почистить
<baronos> Kyshtynbai погляди исходники расширения :)
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: а чочочо мысль :) .
<Scrimmer> ambal, ты нам покажешь свою красавицу, или можно расходиться?
<ambal> Scrimmer: не видно никаких опознавательных надписей((
<baronos> а циферки, серийные номера какие нить?
<Scrimmer> да зофоткай ты ужо)
<ambal> только на батарейках всяких, чипах, я почти уверен, что это не то)
<ambal> я видео снял уже, посмотрел - ничего не увидел) глазами видней даже))
<Scrimmer> видео на камеру? о_0
<Scrimmer> ну, проехали, зачем видео ?
<ambal> чтобы телефоном туда пролезть и снять, голова не пролазит)))
<ambal> за куллер))
<ambal> l716 - есть такая мат.плата?)
<Scrimmer> нет
<ambal> кажись нашёл C.NC65-M2
<ambal> оно))
<Scrimmer> и где было написано?
<ambal> рядом с какими-то иероглифами прям на плате) я думал будет что-то вроде наклейки, а оно прям на плате неприметно написано
<Scrimmer> у мну на пол материнки написана модель :D
<tagezi> я думал такие китайские платы только в китае продаються
<ambal> http://en.colorful.cn/Product/Specific.aspx?guid=50a3b05e-7ac0-4188-a276-fe1e105fb479 вот она)) там написано ддр2 только поддерживает, да?) ддр3 нет?(
<Scrimmer> хм, а есть платы, которые поддерживают и ddr2 и ddr3?
<Scrimmer> о_0
<ambal> а что, таких нету, да?) я просто в железе не очень)
<ambal> а какую брать, чтобы амд процы поддерживала и ддр3 ?)
<tagezi> asus )
<ambal> как-раз на неё наткнулся в инет магазине)
<ambal> спасибо всем))
<Scrimmer> амд фу (
<Scrimmer> tagezi, i5 рулед, да ?)
<tagezi> ну.. мне прощу с ним )
<tagezi> хотя i7 рулее )
<tagezi> да и стоит не дорого уже.. если не брать какойнить суперпупер энергосберегающий
<Scrimmer> да и i5 норм
<Scrimmer> что ты собрался делать на i7 ?)
<ambal> почему amd фу?)
<tagezi> тоже что и всегда: смотреть мультики и сидеть на этом канале )
<tagezi> ambal: не слухай его, тебе всёравно, ты в железе не понимаешь )
<ambal> tagezi: нет, ну всё-ровно, почему амд хуже?)) может я передумаю и возьму intell))
<tagezi> ambal: ну если тебе интересно, то я думаю лучше в гугл постучать... посмотреть сравнительные характеристики
<Scrimmer> мне не нравится, вечно греются, пишут что мощный дофига, 5000 GHZ +, а на деле..
<ambal> понятно)
<Scrimmer> работают хуже, имхо, чем intel
<tagezi> ambal: но, из того что я знаю, все мощные компы, в основном собирают на интеле
<ambal> хм... странно, всегда думал, что они лучше)
<tagezi> многие так думают
<tagezi> так же как думают что интеловкие материнки лучше )))
<ambal> :)
<tagezi> ambal: кстати, да, не бери мать интел, только деньги зря потратишь
<ambal> tagezi: т.е. мать заточенную под intel процессоры или intel выпускает материнки свои?)
<Scrimmer> asus самое то
<Scrimmer> вот бери ету мать
<tagezi> ambal: интел тоже вупускаеть материнки, только они.. как это сказать... позволяют только то что заявлено, асус, как пример, за теже деньги, но уже очень хорошо проработаное, расширеное
<ambal> tagezi: мм, понятно, спасибо)
<ambal> Scrimmer: ок, возможно его и возьму)
<Scrimmer> не возможно, а бери
<ambal> Scrimmer: хорошо))
<tagezi> Scrimmer: ты то когда машину поменяешь?
<Scrimmer> когда деньги будут :
<tagezi> http://ubuntunews.ru/articles/20-alternativ-rabochemu-stolu-unity.html
<[Raiden]> http://rghost.ru/42114396 музыка
<baronos>  [Raiden] хад, ты заставил меня установить все плагины :D
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> тогда вот ещё, что бы не зря http://rghost.ru/42113782
<[Raiden]> дэдбиф кстати такую трекерную музыку ок играет
<Kyshtynbai> таки сломал гномсятину :) . Создал другого юзера, там гном пашет. Где у него настройки лежат, чтобы скопировать :) ?
<baronos> гыы
<[Raiden]> !baronos
<ubuntuhelp> Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: убей dconf настройки, отключи все расширения.
<Kyshtynbai> как убить дконф-настройки? чото я в дконф-едиторе меняю параметры, а они нифига не меняются :) .
<baronos> rm -r /home/USER/.config/dconf
<baronos> у тебя бубна будет типа дефолтной по настройкам
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: и ~/.xsession-errors не мешало бы поглядеть ;)
<baronos> запускается только гном-классик или как видно что ты его убил?
<Kyshtynbai> да шелл то запускается, но например правый клик по десктопу не даёт меню
<shenmue> нож в экран тыкнул видать =)
<Kyshtynbai> и вообще глючед :) .
<Kyshtynbai> щас релогин сделаю.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: в настройках твик тул нужно выставить
 * baronos ломал гш только на убунту
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: в настройках гном твик тул надо влючать рабочий стол как рабочий стол :) хотя в убунту оно дефотом включено если ставить гш
<Kyshtynbai> нене, это не пройдёт). всё, уже починил, спасибо :) .
<artus> заачем туда еше и стол то рабочий
<artus> Kyshtynbai, ты все из гш юнити ваяеш?
<Kyshtynbai> угу).
<Kyshtynbai> релогин
<baronos> зачем из гш делать бнити?
<baronos> ю*
<artus> baronos, а скучно ему видат
<baronos> мдя
<Kyshtynbai> Ыхыхы.
<skai-falkorr>   baronos потому что юнити удобней гш?
<artus> Kyshtynbai, скринкаст давай того чего наворотил)
<baronos> skai-falkorr: это миф ;)
<[Raiden]> У всех свои шаблоны. Вон тагези повелся попробовать кде и первое что сделал - замутил заголовки похожие  на макос и панель вверх сунул. И считает что навёл красоту )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ты прости его:)он еще не просвятился как следует:) но он исправитс и станет нормальным человеком:)
<Kyshtynbai> та там неча скринкастить) страх один.
<[Raiden]> После года+- в юнити у людей повились новые шаблоны
<artus> skai-falkorr, юнитя шпиенить, она зло :D
<baronos> вот на пк юнити стоит, даш бесполезный, линзы не нужны, тогда смысл всего этого?)
<artus> Kyshtynbai, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kiHmpJ4vqU типа так :)
<skai-falkorr> artus: потому что так сказал мозолькоед?:) ну тогда да. это показатель шпионства
<[Raiden]> Я не против, что бы прощать. Кде позволяет менять - хочется пусть меняет. Я только сказал что в нас сидят шаблоны красоты, или освоеныне-навязаныне ярлыки если угодно.
<artus> Kyshtynbai, давай давай, скринкасть
<Kyshtynbai> да ну нечего там скринкастить, гш с панелькой как от юнити и фсё))
<baronos> скромняга :)
<Kyshtynbai> А как её кстате запускать? альт+чототам+r вроде бы...
<artus> шифт вроде
<Scrimmer> artus, привет
<artus> дароф
<Kyshtynbai> СЛушайте, а никто бэкапы в облаке не хранит?
<artus> все хранят
<Kyshtynbai> а в каком? а долго льёцца? а не очково ли это в плане приватности? или криптоконтейнер?
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35547
<skai-falkorr> Kyshtynbai: ага. вот в том же дропбоксе на сотни террабайт пользовательского контента сидит один прыщавый толстый гном, который просматривает все и дрочит
<skai-falkorr> Kyshtynbai: может хватит думать о своей исключительности и подумай о том, что ты емньше, чем никто, в масштабах крупных облаков
<artus> skai-falkorr, свои облака иметь надо :D
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну свое облако несекурно. хозяин облака знает все твои файлы лично:)это ж ужас
<artus> skai-falkorr, эммм, ну когда хозяин облака знает сфои файлы это нормально :D
<artus> skai-falkorr, да и вообще. ничто не мещает шифровать , хоть на уровне фс
<Kyshtynbai> Ай си.
<skai-falkorr> artus: шифровать от самого себя? ну это уже перебор:)
<artus> skai-falkorr, ну так чтоб было чем занятцо с похмелья после попьяне-поменял-пароль
<[Raiden]> Не только владельцы , но и их работники могут иметь потенциально доступ
<[Raiden]> к вашим данным на облаке
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: вот ты то мне и нужен
<[Raiden]> /o\
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: посоветуй чтонить в стиле сергея павлова или гарри гаррисона
<skai-falkorr> чтобы космос, внутрикорабля, можно с высадками на планету
<shenmue> о как тя накрыло
<[Raiden]> да я не знаю.  Я сча на мобиле начал Пасынки вселенной , Роберт Хайнлайн.
<shenmue> или о чем речь? =)
<artus> skai-falkorr, станислав лем :)
<artus> ударение на и
<[Raiden]> Там люди живут внутри корабля. у них есть религия о том как капитан джек создал мир (корабль) , а потом людей что бы жили в нём.
<[Raiden]> Видимо долго летят
<[Raiden]> А что дальше пока не знаю
<shenmue> это игра?
<Kyshtynbai> Это книга.
<[Raiden]> книга
<shenmue> а то у айзека азимова есть похожий рассказ
<shenmue> по моему "к звездам" называеться
<Kyshtynbai> skai-falkorr: Мартин, он не только фентези пишел, у него и сф много.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: знакомо.
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: оно много где похожее
<shenmue> тоже читал?
<skai-falkorr> вроде у гаррисона было подобное
<shenmue> а может у него
<shenmue> щас гляну.
<[Raiden]> Лукьяненко как ни странн оможно почитать. Линия Грёз  серия.
<Kyshtynbai> А девида вебера кто читал, про Хонор Харрингтон? годная вещь про спейсшип бэттлс.
<skai-falkorr> там был корабль и у него сломался движок. он ехал вместо быстро очень долго. люди уже создали свою религию. а потом пара молодых пошли к обшивке внешней и нашли рубку управления.узнали правду. а потом их свои же изгнать и
<skai-falkorr> убить пытались за богохульство
<shenmue> а не "к звездам" это гарри гарррисон. там про другое
<skai-falkorr> а они в конце концов съежились на спас шлюпке а корабль продолжил медленно идти к цели
<shenmue> знач у азимова. на корабле планете летели заселять другие миры
<[Raiden]> Боб Шоу, корабль странников ещё. Там несколько историй  о жизни разведчиков дальнего космоса или типа того.
<Kyshtynbai> потом есть прикольнейшая серия про космический госпиталь Уайта.
<[Raiden]> Я всег оне помню. Косм. фантастики хватает хорошей, нашей в том числе
<skai-falkorr> ну вот чтонить в стиле сергеея павлова и гаррисона:)чтоб одновременно:)
<skai-falkorr> можно и советских времен, но тогда лучше зарубежную.там меньше пропаганды пихали
<[Raiden]> Ну я назвал 3 произведения. Мне они понравились. Больше сказать нечего )
<[Raiden]> Павлова не помню
<[Raiden]> Эти которые долго летят имеют литературу научную, но по незнанию придумывают свой сакральынй смысл.
<[Raiden]> Допустим в учебнике по физике закон притяжения на самом деле метафоры говорящие о притяжении людей и любви.
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Считают что древние имели очень метафоричный язык или типа того
<[Raiden]> ))
<shenmue> мда. вот из за того что мы знаем законы притяжения люди и не летают ибо закон
<[Raiden]> А вдруг наши религии так же развились. Не новоделы типа ислама или христианства, а такие как индуизм, из кусков быших научных знаний. Либо от погибшей працивилизации, либо от первых поселенцев с корабля.
<[Raiden]> :)
<shenmue> ну в этом есть доля смысла однако если анализировать текст то можно увидить каждый его будет воспринимать по своему. это как с астрологией или настрадамусом
<shenmue> плюс еще ошибки перевода
<SergeyIT> это интереснее http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%82%D0%B0_%D0%9F%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%B8-%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%B0
<shenmue> срисовал с гуглямэпса
<shenmue> инфа 100%
<skai-falkorr> почитаю пока эдем
<skai-falkorr> http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/278/0/0/dark_knights_by_chocohal-d4bvjo2.png
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35546
<[Raiden]> Не только вин и мак юзеры разглядывают линукс. С опеннета:
<[Raiden]> Хочу перкочевать с FreeBSD на Linux. Видимо старый стал, и стало скучно самому ковыряться в исходниках, патчить и собирать.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], я это сразу сделал (1 месяц на бсд посмотрел)
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> хлопцы, а как посмотреть, сколько ядер в процессоре?
<skai-falkorr> lshw
<Kyshtynbai> http://pastebin.com/5xa0e8ad я так понимаю, одно :( .
<[Raiden]> вроде да
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси.
<[Raiden]> cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep cores , хотел написать но не успел
<[Raiden]> !amd
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<baronos> !sgfxi
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='sgfxi'
 * baronos ~:(
<skai-falkorr> baronos: кекекеке
<baronos> ну и ладно, зато у меня пеяенька есть... бебебе :)
<baronos> печенька*
<skai-falkorr> пеяенька:) я представил чтото склизкое и зеленое
<baronos> хыхы)
<[Raiden]> каждому своё. Мне лично нравятся проверенные хавту. Автоматизировать я и сам в состоянии. Причем так что не будет сноситься то что я не хочу, как это произошло в sgfxi
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6026311_460s_v1.jpg
<skai-falkorr> ин совиет рашша
<baronos> ~:)
<[Raiden]> !amd
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 12.10 quantal(eng):http://goo.gl/F95yy
<[Raiden]> последний линк обновил
<baronos> ужс как все сложно в отличии от sgfxi :D
<[Raiden]> такой подход заб оубирает сложности генерируемые sgfxi и позволяет понять как и что и зачем.
<[Raiden]> зато*
<[Raiden]> помимо сноса моего вм, после установки с помощью сгфхи не заработало дкмс, т.е. при обновлении ядра я тавил повторно. При нормальной устанвоке такое не происходит.
<[Raiden]> это шеллскрипт и можно поправить, но мне просто лень ) Проще скопипастить пару строк
<skai-falkorr> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6013279_460s_v1.jpg
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> И я так хочу.
<skai-falkorr> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6021506_460s_v1.jpg
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: это не понял. Плохо язык знаю
<skai-falkorr> ну там вначале "кто правит миром? женщины!"
<skai-falkorr> и все ржут:)кроме меркель:)которой не смешно:)
<[Raiden]> runs у меня ассоциируется с бегом
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> работать глагол: работать, бежать, управлять, бегать, баллотироваться, вести, проходить... почти целый лист
<[Raiden]> долбаный язык )
<skai-falkorr> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6019100_460s.jpg
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: все это можно уместить в одном смартфоне
<[Raiden]> вполне )
<baronos> это как в квн галустян показывал телефон с бритвой и так далее :)
<[Raiden]> если есть где заряжать
<shenmue> у кого там ати карты?
<baronos> у меня есть
<shenmue> у них офф сайт какой теперь?
<[Raiden]> http://youtu.be/QMy6zfdGmho
<[Raiden]> наверное ati.amd.com
<baronos> я использую sgfxi :)
<baronos> shenmue: support.amd.com
<shenmue> а мне для винды
<shenmue> не для себя конечно =)
<[Raiden]> ...после еды ежедневно
<baronos> в саппорт амд ищи
<shenmue> хм... http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Legacy/Pages/radeonaiw_xp.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.13&lang=Russian и что там скачать надо?
<shenmue> видать верхнее. нижнее енто чтоу?
<[Raiden]> надо для чего?
<shenmue> х1300 карта. нужен драйвер
<[Raiden]> качай первое
<shenmue> ладно. качаю и то и то. потом разберемся что из этого нужно
<bosyi> привет всем
<[Raiden]> втрое только драйвер без гуи
<[Raiden]> и то и то не нужно
<shenmue> аа... ок
<bosyi> кто то здесь шарит в лубунту, ксубунту? хочу установить сестре на нетбук + монитор.
<bosyi> там нет возможности включить режим "общего " экрана
<shenmue> а в чем сложность?
<bosyi> только клонирование
<bosyi> никто не сталкивался?
<[Raiden]> пиши на форум , разде про хфце там точно есть
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/7/0/0/1/d/b13eebb68f2da3d6c6b0dd85e76.jpg
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да, питер.. в городе таких много )
<skai-falkorr> baronos: вот твое гомо меня напрягает
<baronos> skai-falkorr: че опять?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ну то что ты гоморос
<baronos> ыыы
<baronos> ну это было давно и не правда :D
<baronos> skai-falkorr: а че ping был доставлен в true story bro?
<skai-falkorr> не.он просто появился. но гоморос... это ужасно
<baronos> skai-falkorr: https://twitter.com/xbaronos вот :D
<Kyshtynbai> Баронос, как называется в гш фигня, которая справа от слова Активитес? С названием окна. Было какое-то расширение, которое её убирает, но я не помню, как оно называется :) .
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/32/remove-panel-app-menu/
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: вот спасибо!
<[Raiden]> http://files.adme.ru/files/news/part_42/425705/4970555-R3L8T8D-500-jhLyTp0b0Bg.jpg
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1209/h_1355074901_7607352_6f776d4921.png - немного национализма. )
<skai-falkorr> че там у тебя в кино?знакомо очень.особенно одноглазый
<[Raiden]> бсг , почти конец
<skai-falkorr> аааа точно. это тот солдафон полупредатель, который адаму доставал
<skai-falkorr> старпом
<baronos> skai-falkorr: услуга эта с инетом доступна для подключения у вас еще?
<skai-falkorr> не.вродеб. ну я хз, но за 600р уже не
<skai-falkorr> ток у меня осталась:)
<baronos> у нас 512 делают скорость на этой услуге
<skai-falkorr> хехе
<skai-falkorr> у меня без ограничений:) продать тебе ее?
<baronos> да ну тя :)
 * skai-falkorr и черту вилы продаст, чтобы было чем тыкать
<baronos> skai-falkorr: во from dust играл в google chrome
<baronos> ?
<skai-falkorr> sweaty, ты думаешь, что ты говоришь что-то осмысленное, но это не так.
<baronos> http://from-dust.ubisoft.com/
<skai-falkorr> не. не хочу логиниться туда
<skai-falkorr> спать пора
<[Raiden]> хехе http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1209/h_1355076262_4539761_fe695ad0ed.png
<baronos> небольшой экстеншн http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0-hyRv69Hs :)
<[Raiden]> интересные иконки они создали. И ещё звук при логине ок http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1209/h_1355077779_6997773_aedbb2fa94.png
<[Raiden]> очень качественно для российского продукта
<[Raiden]> а вот тема оформления для кде\гтк не ахи.
<baronos> она рпм?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> Ну, мандрива практичеки
<[Raiden]> ски
<baronos> ясненько, а я все немогу привыкнуть к расширению, удобно, браузер стоит на другом столе, а я отседова поиск ввожу или страницу и меня переносит на открывающуюся страницу :)
<[Raiden]> кде патченое, помимо панели своей и оформления сразу включено сглаживание. Не знаю даже хорошо это или плохо.
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: случайно не знаешь, как в даш кастомную иконку добавить?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: немного не понял вопроса
<Kyshtynbai> хм... ну грубо говоря ту, которой нет в списке "приложения"
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: через alacarte
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси!
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: чтоб в контекстном меню открыть через твое приложение было добавь при создании в alacarte в команде %U
<Kyshtynbai> Данке!
<Kyshtynbai> Кто юзает эволюшн, а кто тандербёрд? и почему.
<baronos> юзаю расширение gmail которе открывает в google chrome :)
<tagezi> я хром юзаю, потому что удобно )
<Kyshtynbai> Понятно).
<[Raiden]> громоптица ничего и мультиплатформенное. А эволюшен будет удобен тем кому нарвился аутлук, практически его модель
<Kyshtynbai> Факт, от аутлука там есть.
<[Raiden]> Если хотите скажу какими я почтовиками пользовался )
<[Raiden]> the bat , на винде - Opera - везде и как браузер тоже и долго после перехода на фф уже как почта только
<tagezi> [Raiden]: эволюшену, помоему, до отлука, как dos до лункса
<[Raiden]> и наконец недавно переехал на тундербирд
<[Raiden]> tagezi: может быть, не знаю. Но цель его создания - скопировать аутлук и научиться интегрироватся с их вариантом ldap , забыл как зовется )
<[Raiden]> По крейней мере мне так показалось
<tagezi> он только внешне похож, к сожалению
<[Raiden]> в общем для корпоратива видимо. Может быть по запросу ред хет
<tagezi> хотя тем кто аутлуком нормально не пользовался, действительно как замена сойдёт
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у меня жена до сих пор не пересела на линух только потому что нет замеры эксель и аутлук
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Может и к лучшему, что непересела. Много возни с ним ,помимо решения собственно задач. А в винде возня возникает если только не позаботиться о бекапе и антивирусе )
<[Raiden]> простите за правду )
<tagezi> ну, не знаю.. если никуда не лазить то и в лине нет возни.. система один раз настраивается и всё...
<tagezi> работает нетрож )
<tagezi> если постоянно дургать систему то любая постепенно ломается
<tagezi> дёргать
<tagezi> [Raiden]: как прога в кде называется для снятия скринов?
<tagezi> нашёл )
<tagezi> спасибо )
<[Raiden]> гг
<[Raiden]> Всегда пж
<tagezi> да она у меня на клавишу не реагирует.. чото сломал опять )))
<[Raiden]> а что ты делал?
<tagezi> ой, чо я только не делал
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> сча починим
<tagezi> я уже сегодня пару раз систему востанавливал )
<tagezi> а так очень удобно всё и быстро работает )))
<tagezi> кстати кде действительно жрёт меньше места чем юнити ))))
<[Raiden]> tagezi: http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1209/h_1355081149_6058212_c0a4fa7ed4.png
<[Raiden]> хихи
<[Raiden]> в общем вот это включи или там можешь свои хоткеи сделать. Лучше сделать сначала папку, а в ней свои хоткеи, потом это можно экспортировать и снова импортировать
<[Raiden]> на шоте видно подпапку мои хоткеи , типа там несколько моих
<tagezi> хоткей слетел )))
<tagezi> спасибо ))4
<tagezi> кстати у меня почемуто там на ангийском меню, и оно меньше )
<[Raiden]> Мне тут странаня мысль пришла. Менять цвет темы по времени суток. Путем правки конфига через кронтаб. :)
<tagezi> о_О
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1209/h_1355081495_7336095_aed895f4eb.png
<tagezi> а можно в этом меню изменить порядок?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: нет, можно только в избранное добавлять , и редактировать меню - добавлять\удалять отключать  показ программ.
<tagezi> оно не по алфовиту, значит гдето есть конфиг
<[Raiden]> это я не знаю. Вообще не часто пользуюсь. Обычно только первой вкладкой с избранным
<[Raiden]> вот в избранном там элементы можно двигать
<tagezi> да я тоже туда не чато буду залазить, но доча скорее всего будет, хочеться удобно сделать
<[Raiden]> можно ещё менять размер меню. Т.е. нажми на кнопку  что бы меню появилось , а потом за верзний правый угол можешь его растягивать вбок и вверх :)
<[Raiden]> и уменьшать
<[Raiden]> оно кстати не единсвенное, есть ещё меню которое называется lancelot  и другие.
<[Raiden]> вверх вытянул :) http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1209/h_1355082057_1114164_3816d561d4.png
<Kyshtynbai> Да, зе бэт был вещь. Я его даже покупал для мамы.
<[Raiden]> Я уже не помню почему перешел. наверное просто попробовал почтовик оперы и мен его хватило. + хотелось иметь доступ к почте из разных ос.
<Kyshtynbai> Эх, опера, опера... я тоже какое-то время юзал её почтовик
<Kyshtynbai> Он кстати не так плох
<Kyshtynbai> Простой как три копейки, но функцию свою выполнял.
<Kyshtynbai> Кто weechat юзает?
<baronos> я
<Kyshtynbai> у тебя автоконнект при запуске к фриноду стоит?
<Kyshtynbai> чото я вроде в адресес прописал, а всё равно не коннектится автоматом. Приходится давать команду коннект.
<Kyshtynbai> Снимаю вопросю
<tagezi> не правильно знасит прописал )
<Kyshtynbai> там опция аутоконнект офф стоитю
<Kyshtynbai> тьфу ты, что я по точке не попадаю...
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Есть контакт.
<Kyshtynbai> Теперь другое дело.
<balahonow> поставил сборку Ultimate Edition 2.6 не видит вафлю на ноуте fujitsu, что обновить ? или сборку!?
<Kyshtynbai> > сборку Ultimate Edition 2.6 < что это такое :) ?
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: новая балгенос
<Kyshtynbai> Хехе).
<[Raiden]> balahonow: сначала надо узнать что за адаптер
<[Raiden]> потом уже отталкиваться от этого, какой драйвер требуется есть или надо собрать и т.д.
<[Raiden]> balahonow: есть более простой способ, дающий резулт с вероятностью 50%.
<[Raiden]> твоя сборка на основе 10.04 , просто поставь 12.10 , может быть сразу всё заведется.
<tagezi> это как из анекдота? какова вероятность встретить денозавра на улице? )))
<[Raiden]> либо встретишь, либо нет
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> ага )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: климентину 1.1 пользовал?
<[Raiden]> да, уменя такая
<tagezi> а у меня стояла 1.0.1
<[Raiden]> Иногда незнание счастье ))
<tagezi> ну, я думаю не в этом случае )))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> balahonow: кажется есть твоя сборка поновей http://sourceforge.net/projects/ultimateedition/files/?source=navbar
<balahonow> да я видел только ноут ушел домой пока завтра вернется а ябуду во все оружии
<balahonow> просто такая была , а ноут новый только успел глянуть что чип там не атерос
<[Raiden]> какая модель ноута?
 * Kyshtynbai отсыпал запятых: ,,,,,,,,
<Kyshtynbai> Не жалко для хороших людей :) .
<balahonow> fujitsu lifebook a512 (a5120mpai5ru)
<inkvizitor68sl> утра всем
<shadow_prince> вечера
<Alagos> Добрый вечер.
<Alagos> Может кто-то знает почему ac3 если его запустить как самостоятельный файл играет, а если добавить как внешний аудиофайл в smplayer - нет.
<[Raiden]> в первом случае играет в смплейер?
<[Raiden]> попробуй добавить этот реп, одновиться и потом ещё устанвоить пакеты:
<[Raiden]> libavcodec-extra-53 libavdevice-extra-53 libavformat-extra-53
<[Raiden]> http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php
<Alagos> Когда запускаю без видео - играет.
<Alagos> Когда запускаю как внешнюю звуковую дорожку для видео - не играет
<Alagos> Я уже подумал было сделать mkv и вшить туда все это попробовать
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> открой в любом плейере
<[Raiden]> и видео пусти
<Alagos> Тишина
<Alagos> Еще варианты?
<[Raiden]> варианты ещё смотреть отчеты мплейера и смплейера
<[Raiden]> как передается файл, какой кодек выбирается
<[Raiden]> и ещё какой мплейер второй или обычный
<Alagos> тот что в репах
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<[Raiden]> mplayer --version набери, такого ключа нет но версию покажет
<[Raiden]> что в репах я не помню )
<Kyshtynbai> в репах как бы не оба.
<[Raiden]> если нету надписи MPlayer2 , то рекомендую сделать то что выше
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а какой графический менеджер в кде по умолчанию?
<[Raiden]> в кубунте lightdm , я сменил на родной kdm , что бы его темы использовать
<Alagos> MPlayer svn r34540 (Ubuntu), built with gcc-4.6 (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team
<[Raiden]> Alagos: см выше про пакеты и медибунту
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а компиз не очень да?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: что ты называешь графическим менеджером?
<[Raiden]> компиз это оконный менеджер
<tagezi> ой.. мож я попутался
<[Raiden]> в кде по умолчанию kwin
<tagezi> ну да... я и имел веду оконный )
<[Raiden]> Кстати, можешь трясущиеся окна включить
<[Raiden]> тут есть
<tagezi> а кубик есть? )))
<Alagos> [Raiden]: я добавил все
<Alagos> в кедах же кубик по умолчанию, нэ?
<Alagos> и компиз там для этого не нужен
<[Raiden]> Alagos: тогда не знаю, надо смотреть как файл передается или попроубй поискать mplayer2 форк
<Alagos> в федоре так, по крайней мере
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию не включено
<[Raiden]> tagezi: включить можно , но тут он другой
<tagezi> а где это настраивается?
<[Raiden]> параметры системы - эффекты раб. стола  , и там по слову куб
<tagezi> спасиб
<[Raiden]> на самом деле ненужынй эффект, в компизе я тоже к слайду столов пришел  под конец его жизни )
<[Raiden]> лампа ещё дял сворачивания ничего
<shadow_prince> все эффекты не нужные
<[Raiden]> ты забыл добавить слово МНЕ
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Компиз раньше можно было использовать, даже был декоратор с поддержкой тем квин. Но после того как он перестал развиваться и ег опилит каноникал, я не знаю )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: эм.. чото не получается.. или я просто забыл кнопки какие
<Alagos> Мне только пару нравиться. Прозрачность, например)
<tagezi> ну я то лько когдато давно кубиком баловался... пару часов, и потом отключил ))) у меня был очень обычный вид.. идо скоробействие важнее
<[Raiden]> tagezi: он вызывается ctrl+f11
<[Raiden]> по умолч
<[Raiden]> и можно использовать как эффект дял переключения столов
<[Raiden]> там же в эффектах, только на первой закладке
<Alagos> ппц
<[Raiden]> эффект смены стола
<Alagos> вшил эту дорожку в mkv - теперь работает
<Alagos> контрл+ф11 - важная кнопка. Она включает-выключает графические эффекты)
<shadow_prince> 5~
<tagezi> в компизу было удобнее помоему... какуюто клавишу зажимал и крутил
<tagezi> тут нужно включать спецом
<[Raiden]> tagezi: выбери для переключения столов будет крутиться кажыдй раз как меняеш ьстол, не важно как
<nekr0z> тест
<ubuntuhelp> nekr0z, Есть контакт.
<nekr0z> Ну и славно. Здравствуйте, товарищи! Я немного не по адресу, но больше спросить некого - может, тут есть специалисты... У меня в KDE ulimit -l -r показывает совершенно не то, что показывает он же в виртуальной консоли.
<artus> ну и нафига сюда не по адресу лезть?
<shadow_prince> потому что больше спросить некого
<Alagos> ))
<nekr0z> Дык, пару лет назад, пока я с убунты не слез, тут сидели знающие и готовые помочь люди :)
<Alagos> а для кубунту нет своего канала?
<artus> че, гуглю забанилои? канал кед забанили?:
<Alagos> artus: кто тебя забанил что ты такой злой?
<[Raiden]> русского нет
<artus> nekr0z, тебе приснилось, теперь тут гонения и ваааще
<shadow_prince> да ладно вам
<nekr0z> Гугля утверждает, что после прописывания в /etc/pam.d/kdm про pam_security.so наступит щастье. Прописано оно там и было, а щястья нет :(
<[Raiden]> nekr0z: что ты называешь виртуальынм терминалом?
<artus> Alagos, я белый и пушистый, есть еще вопросы? ))
<Alagos> Не зря линуксоиды взывают к нам с просьбой быть терпеливее и терпимее
<shadow_prince> сказали бы просто, что не знаете решения такой проблемы
<nekr0z> [Raiden]: ctrl+f1 и иже
<artus> Alagos, предваряя вовросу - я выспался, поел и даже попил кофей
<artus> хотя не, кофей ешо не пил))
<Alagos> А зачем ты на ночь гляда проснулся-то?
<nekr0z> беда в том, что на канале кед молчат, на канале дебиана (под которым происходит дело) молчат. А тут вот отвечают, уже что-то :)
<Alagos> Не пей кофе и иди дальше спать, зомби)
<artus> во, темболее повод забанить
<artus> Alagos, а ты сомневался в моей чуйке
<Alagos> artus: а за что банить?
<artus> nekr0z, вот посему и иди пинать или канал кед, или канал дебьяна
<artus> Alagos, за то что гладиолус
<Alagos> ааа, теперь все ясно
<[Raiden]> nekr0z: в konsole и  в вт  у меня одинаково показывает
<artus> nekr0z, в дебе кеды не патченые и посему нифига не работают
<[Raiden]> у меня правда шелл zsh
<artus> такчто слабаки которые только под кубунтами осилили патченые кеды тебе ничем не помогуть
<artus> ну могут разве что сказать что у тя память битая :D
<Alagos> бгг))
<Alagos> А он их мемтестом!
<Alagos> И что тогда?
<artus> ну тогда всеравно будут на железо пинать )
<[Raiden]> мемтест кстати не всегда может помочь.
<Alagos> не фен-шуй, однаком
<nekr0z> [Raiden]: ну вот у меня в вт и в ssh показывает то, чего я добиваюсь, а в konsole - фигню всякую
<[Raiden]> у меня был личный опыт .когда мемтест гонялся в циксле и всё был оок.  А рендомные ошибки сыпались и сыпались
<[Raiden]> пока память не была заменена.
<Alagos> может она была несовместима? :)
<[Raiden]> nekr0z: может просто неправильно добиваешся )
<Alagos> у меня на убунту 12.10 вообще мемтест меня нах послал и отказался работать
<nekr0z> [Raiden]: у самого такое ощущение. Понять бы, в чём ошибка...
<[Raiden]> Alagos: да, была несовместимость с мамой. Только артусу не говори, а то он потом всем будет советовать не проверять, а сразу менять
<[Raiden]> :)
<shenmue> =)
<Alagos> [Raiden]: ))))
<[Raiden]> nekr0z: а как ты меняешь значения?
<Alagos> [Raiden]: ок, не скажу. Он и так злой, будто сисек месяц не видел)
<[Raiden]> хаха
<[Raiden]> (.)(.)
<artus> Alagos, тебе чегой то не нравитцо? :)
<Alagos> artus: не-не, я в восторге, что ты)
<Alagos> (. )( .)
<artus> слабак :D
<nekr0z> [Raiden]: да они стоят, как стояли по дефолту после установки jack, вот только kde показывает дефолт без jack'а
<Alagos> ога, стопудово)
<[Raiden]> тогда вопрос меняется на... что и где измени jack ) кстати сколько показывается?
<tagezi> не, немогу куб красиво настроить
<artus> [хм, вопрос, у кого имеетцо такое счастье как wd20erax
<artus> я в плане парковку головок таки выпилиать или забить ?
<tagezi> эм.. спросил...
<nekr0z> [Raiden]: jack при установке добавляет файл для группы в /etc/security/limits.d, и я в той группе есть. соответственно, искомое значение unlimited, а показывает 64
<artus> tagezi, ну так я ж редко но метко ))
<nekr0z> [Raiden]: и тут возникает вопрос: в группе-то я в группе, но перелогинился ли я, дятел, в иксы после добавления этого файла? ответ очевиден :(
<[Raiden]> ясно. Если будет идея - крикну )
<nekr0z> [Raiden]: в смысле ответ - не перелогинился. После перелогина ulimit тот, которого хотелось :)
<[Raiden]> ох лол
<nekr0z> вот за что ещё в старые времена я этот канал любил - зайдёшь, пообщаешься, и проблема решается сама :)
<[Raiden]> артус уже послал дебиан и кде пинать. ) У него любая проблема в линукс при установленном кде, от кде.
<[Raiden]> можете слушать его рекомендации если они не связаны с кде :)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты не видел хорошего мана по kwin?
<tagezi> на русском )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Нет наверное. Особо не искал.
<tagezi> ясн, спасибо
<[Raiden]> справки в диалогах настрйоки есть, часть больашя переведена.
<nekr0z> теперь другая проблема: jack запустился в rt, rakkarack стало возможно пользоваться, а время за полночь, и завтра на работу. Как заставить себя отложить в сторону гусли? :(
<[Raiden]> ну и можеш ьменя спросить или на форум в раздел кде писать. Есть ещё кубунту.ру , но я его редко посещаю.
<[Raiden]> nekr0z: я слышал sudo shutdown -h now помогает уснуть
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да лучше манчик, или типа манчик, с подробными описаниями.. а то я и тебя задеру глупыти вапросами и форум за флужу
<[Raiden]> tagezi: попадется русское - крикну
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у меня тёща проще делает.. подходит и рудерает вилку из розетки )
<tagezi> выдерает*
<nekr0z> с вилкой не прокатит - ноут :(
<shadow_prince> хорошо мне с нетбуком
<shadow_prince> вообще 6 часов автономии
<[Raiden]> вообще скрытых настроек минимум , если вообще есть. Всё что умеет квин меняется через гуи.  Это необходимость  многих хавту убирает.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: но натройка смены столов кривая жутко, к сожалению, тогда
<[Raiden]> может быть, но мне это не о чем не говорит.
<[Raiden]> У меня переключаются  как надо. или чем кривая?
<nekr0z> [Raiden]: не, я сейчас возьму себя в руки, прибью jack, положу укулеле в чехол и пойду спать на одной силе воли. Спасибо за поддержку, без диалога бы не справился! :)
<[Raiden]> нп )
<tagezi> ну, тем что либо колесом крути, но не очень красиво тогда, либо включать выключать нужно специально, тогда медленно, либо упираться в край экрана, но тогда они могут случайно перелистываться
<tagezi> [Raiden]: удобно, например, зажал контрл и мышкой тащишь куда нужно
<tagezi> но так чего-то не получается
<[Raiden]> окн омышкой на другой стол?
<tagezi> я так в компизе делал и быстро и красиво
<tagezi> нет, стол меняешь
<[Raiden]> Что бы я ответил мне надо понять что требуется.
<tagezi> в компизу окно так перетаскивается на другой стол
<[Raiden]> колесом?
<[Raiden]> или курсор к краю?
<tagezi> так.. с начала, что бы перекинуть окно: берёшь его на вехушку лкм и тащишь к левому или правому краю, и когда мыша перейдёт границу оно само на соседнем столе окажеться
<[Raiden]> я перетаскивание окно не использую, т.к. это неудобно если включен эффект похожий на тот что в винде. Изменяющий размер окна
<[Raiden]> но включить это можно, сча
<tagezi> а что бы переключить раб стол,. нужно зажать контрл лкм где угодно и тянуть в обратную сторону, и тогда раб стол поворачивается как убик
<tagezi> кубик*
<[Raiden]> tagezi: http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1210/h_1355091592_8098291_1a44742bb5.png
<[Raiden]> так таскать окна, переключать стол именно как в компизе с кубиком не выйдет
<tagezi> жаль
<tagezi> ну и ладно.. колесом буду
<[Raiden]> используй экспо, индикатор или хоткеи, я делаю такиекак у меня были в компизе ctrl+alt + стрелки
<[Raiden]> и ещё на конкретынй стол ctrl+F1-F4 , для других столов надо самому задавать.
<tagezi> у меня по ктрл+ф1 меню выскакивает
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1210/h_1355091797_5687868_aa1c03dffb.png
<tagezi> работают только ф3-ф6
<[Raiden]> у меня меню висит на alt+f1
<[Raiden]> Я не могу сказат ьпо умолчанию или менял, хомпапка старая
<tagezi> нужно переключить значит
<[Raiden]> а у тебя есть лишние мультимедиа кнопки? :)
<[Raiden]> на клава
<[Raiden]> можно листать столы 1 кнопкой повесив команду qdbus org.kde.kwin /KWin nextDesktop
<[Raiden]> поочередно
<[Raiden]> так можно экспо вызвать, если в эффектах включено qdbus org.kde.kglobalaccel /component/kwin invokeShortcut "Expose"
<[Raiden]> это может и не удобно. Сам там смотри. И всё наверное, а то зафлудили канал
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Последнее, я  показываю на таскбаре и и по альт+таб окна со всех столов. Это тоже способ прехода на другой стол, если окно на другом.
<tagezi> хм.. интересная мысли
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо.. нужно каклсдедует поиграться значит
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1210/h_1355092244_2407232_46ca32aecd.png
<tagezi> а такое у тебя было?
<tagezi> вверху на панельке
<[Raiden]> tagezi: при создании скриншота или всегда такая кривая панель? Если первое то было ,  Я не знаю есть ли решение и делаю скриншот с задержкой в 1 сек
<[Raiden]> точнее делал, в икон онли таскбаре я этого не вижу
<tagezi> нее.. заскринил потому что такое случилось
<tagezi> оно виси уже так минут 15... хотел перезагрузиться, но стобой болтаю не охото отвлекаться
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Я не сталкивался, но и такой таскбар не пользую несколько версий.
<tagezi> да и не особо мешает ))
<[Raiden]> дави alt-f2 , killall plasma-desktop
<[Raiden]> и потом так же запускай
<tagezi> блин, завтра доче комп настраивать ))) весело будет )
<tagezi> так.. не... лучше сразу ахтунг, метоб блондинки работает 100% )
<shadow_prince> а у меня уже сегодня веселая ночка
<shadow_prince> сначала делал полный апдейт, теперь перебираю софт и даю себе еще одну попытку научиться в вим
<tagezi> я знаю что это не правитьно, но это работает )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: пускалку по альт+ф2 можно переместитить если не нравится вверху http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1210/h_1355092649_4226885_cab0cb4a83.png
<tagezi> вродь немного разобрался
<[Raiden]> можешь кстати некоторые запросы выполнять в кранере, типа wp::страус
<[Raiden]> поиск в википедии
<tagezi> кранер?
<[Raiden]> запускалка по alt+f2
<tagezi> аа
<[Raiden]> krunner
<tagezi> wp::страус
<tagezi> ну у меня так не ищет.. наверное нужно что-то доставить
<tagezi> а так да, удобно приложения искать.. особо когда забыл где оно прячеться
<[Raiden]> может быть связано с сокращениями в реконке, я точно не знаю )
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1210/h_1355094914_1216087_bd3cb44adc.png
<[Raiden]> и наверное в настройках краненера может быть выкл.
<[Raiden]> я всё перетыкал ещё год назад
<tagezi> да, ты конкретно там перетыкал ))))
<tagezi> да выключено.. кстати википедии по умолчанию нет )))
<tagezi> блин, конкретно клёвая штука )))))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо ))
<tagezi> rekong значит удалять не нужно
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а амарок ты снёс?
<[Raiden]> нет, но мог бы. Мне он не удобен.
<tagezi> ну, я вот пока не выбрал.. климентина както странно списки делает.. хотя может я просто ещё не привык
<tagezi> но количество радиостанций, особо роковых меня в ней радует очень )
<[Raiden]> есть те кому нарвится амарок. Так что сам решай.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты кстати слышал что qt5 вышла?
<tagezi> релиз
<[Raiden]> не, не слышал.
<tagezi> о кстати.. как назывался виджет, который ты мне советовал для перевода
<[Raiden]> ну и хорошо
<tagezi> я блин тогда не смог всё востановить
<[Raiden]> translator
<tagezi> qt5 релизнулся.. так что кде опять наверное перепишут... хотя там отличия по методам и классам не такие существенные как между 3 и 4, так что думаю что будет проще
<tagezi> странно.. у меня другой виджет теперь находиться... и он не пашет совсем, на панели только красный квадратик с крестиком
<tagezi> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1210/h_1355096645_2190664_6b3ece4801.png
<tagezi> djn nfrjt dsdfkbdftncz
<tagezi> вот такое вываливается
<[Raiden]> его будут постепенно переписывать. И то чот десктоп будет напоминать текущий десктоп - это точно
<[Raiden]> tagezi: что-то из этого наверное нехватает apt-cache search  plasma |grep scriptengine
<[Raiden]> или я не знаю
<tagezi> дофига чего попросило
<tagezi> superkaramba - кто придумывает названия? )))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я 1 время смеялся когда увидел libzlo  в старых версиях убунты такая была.
<tagezi> а как плазму рестартануть?
<tagezi> киллалл чото не убивает её о_О
<[sonuva]> че эт вы не спите?
<shadow_prince> а чего нам спать?
<[Raiden]> plasma-desktop убить и запустить.
<tagezi> кде ковыряем
<shadow_prince> а я urxvt
<tagezi> [Raiden]: она меня не слушается (
<tagezi> не убивается
<[Raiden]> странно )
<shadow_prince> sudo killall plasma-desktop -USR1 :D
<tagezi> наверное она привыкла к перезагрузкам )
<[Raiden]> sudo не нужно
<[Raiden]> юзерский процесс
#ubuntu-ru 2013-12-02
<Anton2d> С утром!
<ArtemZ> http://i.imgur.com/Pai6w2U.jpg?1 бгг
<[Raiden]> В искусте отсутсвие недостатков не есть достоинство (с) фортунки
<[Raiden]> тст
<[Raiden]>  http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1202/h_1385976931_2583446_129b1ef7fd.png
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], на нтв наконец решили снять сериал по шекспиру
<Sergey_IT> сняли.... получилось про ментов
<[Raiden]> Ну, я не любитель Шекспира. Если бы он был русским, у него был бы более яркий язык для выражения своих талантов )
<[Raiden]> Хотя если снимут хорошо, то посмотрим )
<Sergey_IT> никаких если... снимают "как всегда"
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPYUMiOgpfw#t=91
<Anton2d> Яйцы из титана должны быть. Надеюсь экипировка у него хотя-бы мотокроссовая. А то страшно блин даже когда смотришь.
<Anton2d> Мотокросс тоже рулит впрочем. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNDeqkmvImc
<snql> лол торрент криво скачал файл, оказался битым. теперь я видел все
<SergeyIT> когда шоссейники в группе идут - страшнее
<[Raiden]> Киевляне-сторонники перехода в европу, готовятся к мирной демонстрации http://img11.nnm.me/a/3/e/4/8/c421d8d35a5a3dbed175d64f38c.jpg
<snql> там некоторым не в европу, а в тюрьму нужно
<snql> Батьки на них нету
<andrex> да им проплатили аот и выеживаюцо, да и тама восновном студенты были, ну кого легче подкупить))
<andrex> вчера смотрел
<andrex> а толпень нехилая была
<OnkelTem> Привет всем
<OnkelTem> Мне нужно чтобы из бразуера запускалась скаченная и распакованная в /usr/local/java/jre1.7.0_45 java
<OnkelTem> Тупорылые инструкции на сайте Оракла как обычно не помогли
<andrex> в репах есть
<OnkelTem> update-altrnatives не работает, так как я вручную скачал и распаковал жабу
<andrex> нафиг оно те с сайта
<OnkelTem> да я хз, чет не нашел в репах так чтобы было
<OnkelTem> помню одно - с джавой постоянно проблемы, уже несколько лет
<OnkelTem> openjdk работать не хочет вот с интернет-банком, решил поставить ораклиню
<OnkelTem> ную*
<[Raiden]> Наверное у тех кто ставит не пакетами и не до конца понимает как поставить руками, действительно есть пробелмы.
<[Raiden]> пару лет )
<OnkelTem> А откуда взяться пониманию? Телепатов нет
<OnkelTem> Ребят, не ссылки на репу жабы?
<OnkelTem> 13.04
<snql> JAVA_HOME же прописать нужно на другой каталог, не?
<[Raiden]> http://www.linuxrussia.com/2013/04/oracle-java-7-ubuntu-1304-1204-1210.html
<linxon> http://sozdatserver.ru/page/ustanovka-java-na-ubuntu-server
<linxon> [Raiden]: цыц
<linxon> -Ы
<[Raiden]> гг
<[Raiden]> тут видно какие там текущие версии. Вообще вот этот ресурс удобен для поиска пакетов
<[Raiden]> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/webupd8_java
<andrex> !java
<ubuntuhelp> Установка Oracle Java 7 в Ubuntu вручную и из ppa: http://goo.gl/I8Oj7 и http://goo.gl/dby6h а также !openjdk
<snql> ого jdk в репах есть
<andrex> да
<[Raiden]> Был тут такой, да. Скай. Напихал в бота линков на свой блог. И свалил, прикрыв блог
<[Raiden]> Теперь чистить надо
<andrex> [Raiden], занимаюсь потихой
<[Raiden]> надо в общем это учесть и не сувать линки по возможности на частыне блоги
<[Raiden]> andrex: если не лень, сунь туда http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/java
<andrex> ок
<[Raiden]> и вики тоже надо править , т.к. есть 6 и 8 ещё ява )
<andrex> !no java is <reply> Установка Oracle Java в Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/java и http://goo.gl/HJo0x2 а также !openjdk
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that andrex
<andrex> !java
<ubuntuhelp> Установка Oracle Java в Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/java и http://goo.gl/HJo0x2 а также !openjdk
<andrex> !openjdk
<ubuntuhelp> Открытая реализацая Java runtime/interpreter. Если вашему ПО не требуется проприетарная версия java - ставьте спокойно. иначе смотри !java
<linxon> вы это меня ругаити?
<linxon> -_-
<andrex> короче если найдете чето типа такогоже пишите мене)
<andrex> тама 3 тыщи сторок в базе искать муторно)
<andrex> или даже 70
<andrex> непомню)
<[Raiden]> ок )
<andrex> причем на английском че тоже
<iGo> Вcем привет! Ребята, такое... Как только устанавливаю из центра приложений, то тормаза жуткие ощущаются. А в когда терминале устанавливаю тоже самое, то всё клёво и быстро. Ubuntu 13.10
<iGo> http://pastebin.com/mdjRa3qr
<andrex> 13.10 я б ваще не ставил
<andrex> *.10 как правила самые упоротые
<_d4vid> ky..
<andrex> ку
<andrex> iGo, и дело в том что в аптах итак куча скриптов, а тут еще гуи со своей кашей вот и тормоза
<iGo> ну да, ну да...
<iGo> ну это мой первый полёт
<andrex> ну и татом у тя чтоли?
<andrex> Он еще самCC торCCCCмCCCоCCзCазаозамозаые
<iGo> =))))
<andrex> он еще и сам тормоз
<andrex> атом
<_d4vid> http://ia108.mycdn.me/getImage?photoId=533161329521&photoType=0 гг
<_d4vid> улыбнуло сегодня утром )
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1202/h_1385992864_8261265_0c8c8b26d7.png
<[Raiden]> кажется и я заработал +v
<andrex> [Raiden], сам поставиш
<SergeyIT> первый полет часто бывает и последним
<[Raiden]> @voice [Raiden]
<_d4vid> мы особые ребята ..
<_d4vid> политика тут не к месту?
<andrex> ну как бы да
<[Raiden]> А линукс талк жив ещё?
<[Raiden]> канал
<andrex> да
<andrex> иногда такая активность 5 строк в час)
<_d4vid> хорошо
<SergeyIT> хорошо, тихо и только где-то вдалеке чье то ботмотание...
<[Raiden]> Вам нравятся такие окна , без заголовков?
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/9886072.jpg
<_d4vid> я сейчас его тоже смотрю
<_d4vid> шрифты и в правду хорошие ^^
<snql> чтобы я еще раз что кодил на ntfs-разделе )
<[Raiden]> Да, шрифт аккуратный
<snql> исходники какими-то образом повредились, думаю виноват торрент, который одновременно писал через драйвер на ntfs-раздел
<snql> локальная VCS как всегда спасла мир
<[Raiden]> У меня особых пробелм с нтфс небыло. Я правда где-то пару раз в год её проверяю из винды.
<snql> и у меня никогда не было, но я буду побаиваться теперь
<Philipp2007> НТФС только медленней работала. И если винда в спящем режиме то после обращений к разделу из линукса у винды глюки. Не выходит из спящего.
<snql> вообще если винда в спящем то раздел не маунтиться и выдает предупреждение
<Philipp2007> А комнаты в КДЕ это рабочие столы? Или это что? Просто не работает переключение рабочих столов по алт-стрл-вправо. Или там где то включать надо? Просто с кедами не работал никогда нормально
<Philipp2007> snql: не системный а любой нтфс. По крайней мере у меня так винда реагировала.
<snql> 1) да 2) именно это 3) забиндить можно в настройках
<Philipp2007> спасибо. Буду в биндах забивать
<andrex> [Raiden], прикольно такто)
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: Комнаты это Альтернативная реализация , не столы. В кде можно и то и то юзать раздело или вместе. Я комнаты не использую, использую 6 столов с опцией свои плазмойды на каждом.
<[Raiden]> основное отличие комнат, там другией способы привязки настроек и программ
<Philipp2007> Да я уже нашел как рабочие столы добавить. а виджет комнат при добавлении на панель вешают кеды. Решил комнаты не использовать на всякий случай
<[Raiden]> котоырй переключает комнаты?
<[Raiden]> их ещё можно хоткеями переключать и через капельку на столе
<Philipp2007> Да он самый. Я его удалил, так как не понял зачем. Да я думаю не нужны они. только памяти больше жрать будут.
<[Raiden]> на панели если есть переключател ьстолов, в свойства его зайди. Там галка про плазмойды. Это автоматом даёт возможность вешать разные валлпаперы )
<[Raiden]> Сергей не любит разговоры такого типа )
<[Raiden]> В общем вот что у меня получилось. http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1202/h_1385997288_5229824_e7d226f348.png
<[Raiden]> многие найдут это лишним, но мне нравится.
<Philipp2007> Ну симпатично смотрится. У меня все почти на одном столе. На втором только пару терминалов зупущенно что бы не мешались
<[Raiden]> можешь кстати сделать что бы они всегда там запускались
<Philipp2007> Ну вот это уже полезная вещь.
<_d4vid> http://habrahabr.ru/post/204452/ кто то имел опят?
<_d4vid> опыт*
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1202/h_1385997681_1110361_625b11848c.png
<Philipp2007> Такого не видел. Вот я бы оболочку chromOS себе лючше поставил. Коэксперементировать
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: а есть смысл покупать хромбук и делать то что выше?
<_d4vid> Рейден если ноутбук не по корману .. то да)
<andrex> думаю не стоит
<Excited-> Доброго времени суток! Помогите понять - запускаю терминал - нахожусь в домашней папке - так почему он мне при попытке просто ввести filename.sh пишет файл ненайден а требует  /home/username/filename.sh  ?
<andrex> костыли какието лучше вообще лишний раз не строить
<andrex> sh filename.sh
<_d4vid> последняя фото http://habrahabr.ru/company/smartgadget/blog/204390/ явно не о гаджете ^^ (сорри за оффтоп)
<andrex> chmod +x filename.sh && ./filename.sh
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: Если нет денег, можно попробовать андройд планшет + чехол с клавой. Чаты, видео, работа с офисными файлами, игры - всё будет доступно )
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: http://habr.habrastorage.org/post_images/fe7/586/231/fe75862318451e026014d4c72f2511f9.jpg
<[Raiden]> а планшеты начинаются где-то долларов от 57
<Excited-> andrex  понятно  , благодарю - в чем смысл sh сам прогуглю ))
<_d4vid> Рейден ну екран не по мне.. мне лично нужно минумум 11 дюмов
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: а.. ясно
<_d4vid> Рейден идея хроошо так для поездок)
<_d4vid> *хороша
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: ну я думаю проблем с установкой туда линукса не должно быть, если сохранена загрузка с флэшки или по сети - это надо выяснить.
<[Raiden]> и если грузить можно со стороннего носителя, т оможно брать )
<_d4vid> да на стационар поставил своё облако и доступ открыл и установил линукс как джулиос или как там его и все дела)
<_d4vid> все даные на домашнем облаке и хромос не забивается мусором)
<_d4vid> *хромбук
<_d4vid> как я помню у хромбуков с местом проблемы
<[Raiden]> тогда мб лучше купить нетбук бу или у китайцев заказать - там дешевле...
<[Raiden]> Я правда с бу железом никогда не связывался, если не считать 1 видеокарты. Самое смешное, я её купил за 500 рубелй и спустя полтора года продал за 500 )
<_d4vid> ну нетбуки вроде дезайн у них не ах и ухти .. а вот хромбук покрасивей будет) и цена ок.. 200 евро чтоли самый дешёвый
<[Raiden]> ну , они разные бывают. Есть вполне симпотные
<Philipp2007> А в стандартный календарь в часах КДЕ гугловские заметки можно запихать? Не пытались?
<[Raiden]> Мне вот эта модель внешне нравится, правда именно её найти бу сложновато будет
<[Raiden]> http://giaphuoc.vn/img/giaphuoc/product/376_376.jpg
<_d4vid> тошиба
<_d4vid> норма с виду .. но мне болше квадратные и тонкие нравутся)
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: неа. Можно попробовать поискать плазмойд-календарик для гугла.
<_d4vid> вот к примеру отличный дезайн https://www.otto.de/p/acer-c710-10072g01ii-ch-chromebook-intel-celerontm-29-5-cm-11-6-zoll-16-gb-speicher-391815582/?pm=cG1fQ2FtcElkPTVSMTQ2ODImcG1fQWZmaWxpYXRlSWQ9ZDVSMTQ2ODImcG1fTG9jYXRpb25JZD1wbGFfXzY2MjQxN19QTEFQcm9kdWt0emllbD0zOTM0OTM0Mjg3OSZwbV9Jd2w9NTk1JnBtX0NyZWF0aXZlSWQ9cGxhJnBtX1NvcnRpbWVudD01ODAmcG1fQXJ0aWNsZT02NjI0MTcmbm9uY2U9NjdlMzcwNjliN2Y1MWU%3D#variationId=391822708-M24
<_d4vid> аааа чёрт
<_d4vid> сорри
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: Ну я сейчас виджет и ищу. в настройках часов нет сторонних источников. Просто думал может есть решения.
<[Raiden]> т.е. ты хочешь тонкий, красивый и дешево ? ) Ты мне напомнил 1 парня покупающего петарды. Мне самую громкую и подешевле.
<_d4vid> 250 евро думаю ок..
<[Raiden]> возможно есть, я имел в виду что не пробовал
<Philipp2007> _d4vid: А почему на celeron? На атоме будет подещевле да и держать лучше
<_d4vid> чут дешевле нетбука)
<_d4vid> я 9 часов за буком не собираюс проводит)
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: сча кстати бывают ещё дешевые именно ноутбуки. Я 1 такой пользовал, за примерно 18к, на амд А6. И он был вполне шустрым.
<[Raiden]> время работы правда неизвестно. Я о трозетки чужой пользовал.
<_d4vid> вот ешё с екраном поболше.. http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/281131523087?lpid=91&_configDebug=ViewItemDictionary.ENABLE_PAYMENTS_IN_HLP:true
<[Raiden]> или на а10 - склероз. Сча слишком много процессоров - все не запомнишь )
<_d4vid> не не то.. вот http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/hp+chromebook+11+1126gr/nbb/pla.google.notebooksbilliger%20%5BPlusbox%5D/pla.google.notebooksbilliger%20%5BPlusbox%5D/wt_cc1/wt_cc1/plusbox
<_d4vid> ладно покамис денег нет на такое счаст.е ^^
<[Raiden]> а что ты будеш ьс ним делать интересно в дороге
<[Raiden]> я вот допустим на телефоне сча играю в нфс мост вантед, когда жду электричку или типа , а когда надоедает, слушаю радио или читаю в программе кул ридер или фбридер
<[Raiden]> зачем мне ещё хромбук ссобой таскать? Ну, что должно меня мотивировать?
<_d4vid> он не для меня..
<_d4vid> Спрашиваю мужа: «Ты поел?» Тот меня передразнивает: «Ты поел?» Я: «Хватит меня передразнивать» Муж снова: «Хватит меня передразнивать!» Я: «Я так тебя люблю, что подарю тебе шубу на день рождение!» Муж: «Да поел я…»))
<[Raiden]> )
<_d4vid> интересный дезайн http://uh.cx/i1pku
<[Raiden]> Ну в целом ничего, конкретно дизайн не вызывает вопросов. ) И даже я заметил заголовок окна на наутилусе, а не так, как в гном3.
<[Raiden]> там наверное немо или вообще не наутилус
<_d4vid> похож на немо
<[Raiden]> Если посмотреть со стороны кедовода. То на шотах аналог takeoff menu , systemsettings , дельфина  и панелька-аналог икон онли таскбара.
<[Raiden]> Как я провёл лето и написал то, что уже давно реализовано...
<[Raiden]> /me вредный бывает
<tagezi> немо, ниразу не дельфин
<[Raiden]> немо тоже фм
<[Raiden]> и все задачи те же. Только другйо ифейс и функционал ) На самом деле мне эти скриншоты ещё напоминают русскую поп-музыку: Я ег ослепила из того что было.
<tagezi> ну, да.. mc тоже фм
<[Raiden]> в целом да. Но мц не в тему, т.к. он не обсуждается и это не гуи фм )
<[Raiden]> так-то в мц можно делать почти всё. даже иметь меню со своими командами для выделенного элемента или даже 1 панель. Но это другая тема.
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1202/h_1386002011_2106566_40961ab990.png
<Philipp2007> а чего за переменная CDPACH
<[Raiden]> Это переменная шелла, ускоряюшая переход. Можно например набирать только конечную папку, а не весь путь, если весь путь есть в переменной
<[Raiden]> или типа того
<[Raiden]> конкретно в mc лучше использовать для быстрог оперехода избранное ctrl+\
<[Raiden]> Так веселее картинка http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1202/h_1386002256_6317254_4ab66ee005.png
<[Raiden]> Последняя корреция, что бы было смешнее http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1202/h_1386002527_7941990_95268d0d53.png
<Philipp2007> Честно не нашел в чем юмор. Но мс установил. Хоть вспомню дос и нортонкоммандер
<[Raiden]> Если уж картинки пошли... Плазмойд полка, заменитель меню переход из гном2  http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1202/h_1386003597_6868972_1697532e74.png
<Philipp2007> А в файлах для запуска программ /usr/share/applications строка exec это и есть команда запуска программы?
<[Raiden]> да
<Philipp2007> или как сделать что бы из консоли запускался не скайп а мой скрип. А то что бы в скайпе камера норм работала надо библиотеку прописывать. Вручную каждый раз лень
<[Raiden]> Но вообще обычн опользователю туда лазить не надо. Точнее не надо было до гном3 и сред на нём и не над осейчас ,если они другие )
<Philipp2007> Да у меня для запуска скайп надо вводить LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype. Вот и хочу что бы сразу с данными параметрами запускался
<[Raiden]> В других есть редакторы меню, котоыре создают файлы в ~/.local/share/applications
<Philipp2007> зачем если есть nano?
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1202/h_1386003949_8809584_82901a16d6.png
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> на вопрос про нано я не могу ответить.
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: видимо авторы современных гтк-сред пришли к такому же вопросу )
<[Raiden]> но в теории можно использовать старый редактор от гном2 - alacarte
<Philipp2007> да это я изменю. Просто хочу что бы в консоли при вводе skype запускалась не сам скайп а мой скрип.
<Philipp2007> в наглую переименовал исполняемый файл skype и вместо него положил скрипт. Так что проблема решена, пусть и таким варварским способом
<Sergey_IT> до обновления решена
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, тебя не сдуло?
<andrex> походу сдуло
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: почти, вчера свет вырубали на 4 часа
<Sergey_IT> нас не сдуешь!
<andrex> ща сдую
<tagezi> да, этот шторм был потише чем прошлый
<Sergey_IT> но холодный
<tagezi> снего много выпало.. вообще, в субботу была метель, потом ясно и температура до -10, а вчера опять метель, и досихпор -8
<[Raiden]> так можно делать, обычно меняют имя на name.bin и заменяют скриптом. Только надо учесть, что бывают обновления и соотв надо вешать холд или колдовать с дпкг, что бы файл не перезаписался. Кстати .desktop тоже могут обновляться обновлением, поэтому мод
<[Raiden]> ифицировать лучвше в хомпапке.
<tagezi> завтра обещают +1, и потом опять морозы.. будет весело.. будем кататься на машинках.. всмысле как на коньках
<Philipp2007> Да я думаю скайп для линукса обновляется раз 10 лет. Если глюк 4-летней давности исправить не могут
<tagezi> о, я кстати, не хвастал ))
<tagezi> у меня жена наминацию за экологический проект взяла в конкурсе бизнес планов
<tagezi> в международном конкурсе.. там в этом году целых две страны было.. Россиия и Финляндия (в лице моей жены) )
<Sergey_IT> одна - россия и спб область
<tagezi> =)
<[Raiden]> Переживёте 1 картинку про украину?
<[Raiden]> http://varlamov.me/img/maidan4/23.jpg
<Philipp2007> А чего у этих строителей в бутылках? типа урны? ))
<Sergey_IT> туалет жеж, как у космонавтов
<[Raiden]> хехе
<Philipp2007> Устроили порнуху из революции. А кто то на этот бабло крутит
<andrex> напомнила мне физрука, он тоже в такую ерундовину кричал всевремя)
<Philipp2007> Эх нехватает такого устройства которое бы током по рукам 3.14-ла за то что не отмонтировав съемные диски отключаю. Пару раз так файловую систему на флехе телефона убил
<andrex> ну я визучий походу, не одной еще не убил)
<Philipp2007> Ну видать повезло. Кстати у меня раньше телефон и сам не плохо их сносил. Когда на флехе ext раздел был для установки софта. Телефон имеет привычку только первый раздел отмонтировать а остальные ему влом
<[Raiden]> парсер торрент файлов на баше http://mywiki.wooledge.org/TorrentParser
<Philipp2007|2> программными шейперами ни кто не пользуется? Трафик хочу ограничить
<andrex> по лимиту или по скорости?
<andrex> или и то и то?
<Philipp2007|2> по скорости. Ширина канала маленькая. Стоит адсл модем функцию не поддерживает. Вот думаю как сделать что бы динамически. А на программном может и можно по активности системы включать и отключать.
<andrex> 0_0  у мня гроза епта, в декабре в сибири, жесть)
<Philipp2007|2> andrex: НУ ничего. У нас новый год был с ливнем. И ни капли снега )) Погода с каждым годом все больше чудит
<tagezi> грозы зимой в сибири разве не нормально?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> первый раз вижу ваще
<tagezi> а каже тунгуский метеорит? )
<andrex> а ну тогда я еще небыл
<[Raiden]> Я вроде видел зимой как-то.
<tagezi> Интересно отметить, что в 75 процентов случаев грозы в Москве случаются при положительной температуре воздуха (от 0 до +7) и лишь три – при отрицательной (-1…-9).
<[Raiden]> А может то была осень или весна - склероз.
<[Raiden]> !г москва гроза зимой
<tagezi> 75+8 =)
<tagezi> +3*
<[Raiden]> ой, не от канал
<tagezi> andrex: короче, говорят бывает при низких температурах, но очень редко.. так что раслабся.. это какойнить завод наверное жахнул =)
<andrex> xD
<andrex> +1
<[Raiden]> Это злые русские милитаристы испытывают геооружие в сибири.
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Это я недавн опосмотрел сериал Шахта...
<[Raiden]> Там в небольшом городке начали всякие катаклизмы...
<andrex> везет тебе че) я вот не смотрел(
<tagezi> http://fontanka.fi/articles/12771/
<[Raiden]> На самом деле мне не понравилось как снято. Но сама идея и налёт фантастики очень проперли. Глядишь ещё несколько лет и начнут неплохо снимать.
<snql> райден ты с этим войсом как школьник в кепке с пропеллером
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> На самом деле я бы хотел ещё пережить школьные годы. Но как гвоорится, фарш невозможно провернуть назад.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: поголи ещё лет 20-30, уже есть 3d принтеры, думаю когда начнуть печатать органы,твой фарш приголится )
<tagezi> д*
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> будут хавту как напечатать свою копию  с помощью cups
<Sergey_IT> капса не будет - что то из иероглифов будет
<_d4vid> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/kernel/9884305
<_d4vid> http://www.securitylab.ru/news/448251.php ^^
<_d4vid> mooh
<[Raiden]> я просил автора добавет uber readahed патчик в пф
<[Raiden]> он только отмахнулся.
<[Raiden]> можно форкнуть. Создать страницу, прибавить 1 патчик и обозвать: кардинально новый pf
<[Raiden]> или как-то так
<_d4vid> uname: zusätzlicher Operand »^^“
<_d4vid> „uname --help“ liefert weitere Informationen.
<_d4vid> Linux obox1055t 3.12.1-pf+ #1 SMP PREEMPT Mon Dec 2 15:07:34 EET 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<[Raiden]> шпрехен зи дойтч?
<_d4vid> да)
<[Raiden]> Я в школе учил. Правда так, что не помню ничего
<[Raiden]> их лейбе ин москау
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> вот это запомнилось
<[Raiden]> хотя может даже и не так.
<_d4vid> да норма)
<_d4vid> ich lebe in moskau
<_d4vid> ili wohne
<[Raiden]> ок )
<[Raiden]> дас ист гут , т.е.
<_d4vid> ;)
#ubuntu-ru 2013-12-03
<dp_wiz> Кто-нибудь знает про Mint новый - там тоже раскорячили переключение раскладок, как в 13.10?
<Sergey_IT> ку
<|rapidsp|> ку
<ELvsUniSoft> всем привет
<ELvsUniSoft> помогите, пожалуйста. при конвертировании видео, блокируется\перестает номрально работать винчестер, на котором находится исходный файл
<ELvsUniSoft> конвертирую програмой arista. вот что выдает в терминале <gudev.Device object at 0x225abe0 (GUdevDevice at 0x22a6370)> block
<Sergey_IT> после конвертирования?
<ELvsUniSoft> нет, посреди него
<ELvsUniSoft> второй раз уже
<ELvsUniSoft> перезагрузка компа проблему решает
<ELvsUniSoft> точнее, винчестер работает опять нормально
<ELvsUniSoft> а сейчас нет
<Sergey_IT> может проверить винчестер
<ELvsUniSoft> как? или чем?
<ELvsUniSoft> gparted пишет, мол ошибка при сканировании этого винта
<ELvsUniSoft> и естественно далее его не отображает
<ELvsUniSoft> в gnome-disks при попытке отключения винта тоже ошибка
<ELvsUniSoft> Error sending ATA command STANDBY IMMEDIATE: Unexpected sense data returned:
<ELvsUniSoft> 0000: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00    ................
<Sergey_IT> значит чинить надо, на форуме посмотри, что советуют... я не сталкивался
<ELvsUniSoft> в файл. менеджере раздел показывает, его свойства тоже, количество свободного места и т.д. но файлы не отображаются (
<ELvsUniSoft> а чем можно проверить винчестер?
<Sergey_IT> программами для проверки
<ELvsUniSoft> а не посоветуете какую?
<Sergey_IT> "(13:58:16) Sergey_IT: значит чинить надо, на форуме посмотри, что советуют... я не сталкивался "
<tagezi> http://www.linuxjournal.com/rc2013?page=9
<ArtemZ> это что же теперь, кде ставить?
<Sergey_IT> все в консоль!
<ArtemZ> а как же броузер?
<Sergey_IT> купи акварель и сам рисуй
<ArtemZ> хотя я видел извращения вроде firefox с патчами для работы через directfb
<Sergey_IT> пользы больше будет
<Anton2d> а я попадаю в 14.1%  ;)
<tagezi> что в консоли броузера нет? )
<tagezi> есть дистрибутивы в которых кде вообще нет, и им даже не пахнет )
<snql> ждем от microsoft в ближайшем веке, тогда все они будут курить в стороне
<Sergey_IT> мс не долго осталось....
<snql> мс еще вас всех переживет ;)
<snql> если ос продохнет, иксбоксы и смарты, то облака, шарпы, неты никуда не денутся
<gry> он неграмотно работает
<gry> нужно упрощать, а он делает всё убогим (оставляя его при этом неинтуитивным и запутанным)
<snql> продукты мс не для средних умов
<[Raiden]> мс никуда не денется. Я думаю их ресурсов хватит лет на 50 работы без прибыли вообще.
<[Raiden]> там космические цифры денег
<SergeyIT> так им же еще больше хочется... на этом и рухнут
<tagezi> [Raiden]: по поводу космических денег.. во время кризиса и не такие разорялись
<tagezi> но мс действительно ещё лет 50 точно жить, потому что они очень многое под себя подогнули, и у них очень мощный человеческий ресурс
<[Raiden]> мс можно использовать как 1 из показателей чего нехватает. И софт под мс. Ну и прекратить уже панельки по экрану переставлять и написать сотню реально хороших приложений конкурирующих с софтом под мс )
<[Raiden]> тогда всё наладится
<[Raiden]> МОжно начать с аналога фубара , что бы была модульность и наличие модулей перекрывающее или сравнимое, как по количеству, так и по качеству. И уже будет приятно загружать линукс что бы слушать в нём музыку.
<[Raiden]> И т.д.
<[Raiden]> так. кажется флуд пошел. я афк )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38570
<tagezi> http://www.linuxjournal.com/rc2013?page=22
<tagezi> немного странно.. по ощущениям должен был занять гугл первое место
<SergeyIT> статистика - лженаука
<andrex> да фз они както совсем разные инструменты сгребли в кучу
<SergeyIT> какие им надо, такие и сгребли
<andrex> SergeyIT, че ворчиш? опять сервер разговаривал  :D
<andrex> ушел гад
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> да фиг знает, студенты часто используют для совместной работы, покрайне мере на западе
<tagezi> наши то и мс офис осилить в большенстве не могут
<andrex> ну я мспользовал когда училсо га первом высшем)
<andrex> н
<andrex> а потому что ниче таскать ненада все сохранил пришел домой открыл и начал смокритику :D
<andrex> или на оборот дома сделал дипломку сохранил пришел научебу открыл рачепятал и все)
<tagezi> ну, не знаю.. мне ЛО хватает.. в пдф скидываешь что бы печатать и не паришься
<andrex> а то флешку пока найдеш потом забудеш её еще взять или воще не ту вомеш кошмар какойто
<[Raiden]> облако штука удобная для переноса\обмена. Я пользуюсь время от времени. В лице яндексдиска. Говорят последнее обновление клиента убивает винду :)
<andrex> круто :)
<[Raiden]> А раньше, когда надо было иметь файлы какие-то, где-то ещё. Я просто поднимал фтп и оставлял комп включенным.
<[Raiden]> Приходил куда над ои использовал домашний фтп как облако
<[Raiden]> может я его первый придумал?
<[Raiden]> ))
<andrex> ну уменя роутер лоя этой фигни подхвачен
<andrex> д
<andrex> мне вот интересно какого фига семера восьмера не хотят в лдапицо гады
<[Raiden]> тут знакомый подсказал, что на мейл ру можно 100гб получить. Может съеду туда.
<andrex> хрюндель лдапицо а эти свиньи нехотят
<[Raiden]> к тому же и так там 2 почты
<andrex> подними свое олако)
<andrex> б*
<andrex> на тера 4 ре))
<[Raiden]> мог бы, но эти фирменные с более гарантированным онлайном и в целом места хватает
<tagezi> [Raiden]: гугл диск удобен тем что ты можешь прямо работать там, а не просто переносить доки.. у меня жена там симейную бугалтерию устроила
<tagezi> ей очень удобно..
<tagezi> кроме того, они в универе пользуються для совмесной работы гуглдоками, что бы не сидеть в кафе толпой и не править один документ
<[Raiden]> Это понятно. гуглодиск у меня тоже есть. Н ов основном мне нужен перенос. И у яндекса есть доступ по вебдав, а у гугла нет.
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1203/h_1386073042_1865086_d3f233dd51.png
<[Raiden]> может я ег осменю на что-то, из-за новости про падение винды  )
<ArtemZ> http://odin-moy-den.livejournal.com/1418724.html б-же, зачем на свете нужны такие люди?
<andrex> ArtemZ, завойсить тя чтоле...
<[Raiden]> Как сказал кто-то из гугла. Современные люди боятся что о них никто не узнает
<[Raiden]> Хорошо хоть процесс туалета не заснял )
<andrex> ну когда узнают будет уже поздно, зато ютубо зрители повеселяцо
<tagezi> обычный блог школоты, что столько шуму то? )
<Anton2d> [Raiden], яндыкс замечательную консольную утилиту сляпали для синхронизации. Проверял - работает гуд.
<tagezi> блоги для того и нужны.. это же дневник человека который никому не нужен
<Anton2d> Сделают версионирование, и дропбокс не нужен.
<ArtemZ> вы видели его код? не удивительно, что в россии спутники летают к тихому океану, самолёты падают и происходят прочие неприятные вещи
<Anton2d> Если ^
<Scrimmer> доров ребятульки
<ArtemZ> привет
<Anton2d> ArtemZ, нормальным людям которые увлечены работой или вообще чем-то некогда писюльки в блогах писать, гораздо интересно делать то что нравится, а не писать об этом.
<tagezi> ArtemZ: у него покупают, значит это комуто нужно.. люди ведь пользуються андройдом, виндовсом
<ArtemZ> да и линуксом тоже пользуются, да
<tagezi> а линукс тут причем?
<ArtemZ> тоже плохой дизайн
<tagezi> а изайн тут причем? )
<tagezi> д*
<ArtemZ> что можно ещё ожидать от студента, проигнорировавшего рекоммендации своего преподавателя и ещё гордящегося этим? имеем то, что имеем. монолитный кусок линукса
<tagezi> если тебе не нравится ты можешь не пользоваться
<ArtemZ> а у меня есть выбор?
<tagezi> я пишу програму для себя, я выкладываю её в общий доступ если кому-то захочеться ей воспользоваться
<tagezi> я её писал для себя.. и не мои проблеммы если тебе не нравиться
<tagezi> не нравиться не пользуйся.. есть ли у тебя выбор?
<ArtemZ> это очень однобокий подход, который как раз и сдерживает развитие опенсорса
<tagezi> опенсорс - это система для себя
<tagezi> никто никому ничего не обящан
<tagezi> щ=з )
<tagezi> и да.. по поводу выбора.. ты тоже можешь написать свою систему
<andrex> ну щас монолитность ведра както не актуальна, его можно и модулями собирать
<[Raiden]> Насчет спутников в океане я бы заметил , что не роняет только тот , кто не запускает. И вообщ ена количество запусков в год стоит посмотреть.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], с тобой можно согласиться, если бы не причины падений
<[Raiden]> )
<ArtemZ> >монолитность ведра както не актуальна
<ArtemZ> при чём тут модули? драйвера всё равно выполняются в пространстве ведра, небольшая проблема в переферии и будет oops
<[Raiden]> драййвер конечно может загнать в панику. Н ов целом стабильность ядра высока. Или скажем так, выше среднег опо палате.
<[Raiden]> Я например в винде 8.1 уже бсоды видел.
<ArtemZ> у винды та же проблема с организацией пространства ведра. (хоть там и заливают про микроядерный windows NT, но на деле это не так)
<[Raiden]> вот с прикладным софтом в лине не всё так гладко. Да и статистика говорит, что в закрытом софте не только больше кода , но и меньше ошибок.
<andrex> ArtemZ, юзай qnx
<ArtemZ> в критически важных отраслях как раз его и юзают в управляющих программах.
<andrex> тама точно микроядра)
<[Raiden]> Благодаря всем известному проекту на букву г, кода может стать ещё меньше. Т.к. напримание под гном как бы обычн оозначает поддержку того же стиля\хига. Что бы понять о чем я - посмотрите скриншот gnome-photo или gnome-music )
<andrex> minix правда фз, помоему он уже протух лет 20ть назад
<[Raiden]> программирование* - я чай пью.
<ArtemZ> миникс мне интересен, но меня больше развитие хурда интересует
<ArtemZ> надо бы портировать openjdk под миникс
<[Raiden]> я слышал только про неразвитие хурда )) Ему же лет 20+
<andrex> он никрофилией занимаецо) не мешай :D
<ArtemZ> некрофилия из 60-х это как раз линукс
<andrex> он из 90 стых ващето)
<andrex> а вот unix minixp из 60 - 80
<andrex> -p из
<ArtemZ> не важно когда был написан, важно когда технология была разработана. миникс тоже из 90-х
<andrex> тока он мертвый или очти
<ArtemZ> на десктопе линукс тоже почти мёртвый, но это не значит что он хуже
<Scrimmer> andrex: превед
<Sergey_IT> andrex, злой ты,  линукс жил, линукс жив и линукс будет жить
<andrex> Sergey_IT, разбурчалсо)
<Sergey_IT> не хуже тебя )
<andrex> и я не говорил что он мертв
<Sergey_IT> не говорил, но допускал, за такое раньше знаешь что делали?
<andrex> акострах сжигали?
<Sergey_IT> дрова пилить заставляли
<Nor8> Убивали из рогатки ))
<andrex> бумажными снарядами
<Nor8> Sergey_IT:  А дрова в Сибири заставляли пилить? ))))
<andrex> а ну я то думал чаго я в сибири забыл
<ArtemZ> ох как скучно spec файл писать
<_d4vid> ky..
<Nor8> andrex: Давно там "забыл"? А тов едь могли и не за линукс послать дрова пилить! ))))
<[Raiden]> http://hi-tech.imgsmail.ru/hitech_img/9074c6ca4aa4654f4f9dfbcbb9e861a4/r/884x-/i/de/57/c874ef956cbb0b306b1d0ba83178.jpg
<andrex> ну да, гдет с царских времен торчу еще)
<Nor8> [Raiden]:Новый мод под андроид выходит? )))
<Sergey_IT> andrex: дрова пилить можно везде, лишь бы комп был и компилятор
<vkr> всем привет
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/LTCVrC
<Sergey_IT> у меня не было такого
<[Raiden]> Nor8: )
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: У меня тоже такого не было, тем более с Джерри Холивел )))
<[Raiden]> картинка к нвоости  «Jelly Bean остается самой популярной версией Android»
<[Raiden]> Её стоит читать: люди не могут обновиться дальше.  Хотя эта версия уже достаточно удобна...
<Scrimmer> ребзя, кто пользуется smplayer?
<[Raiden]> а почему вы спрашиваете? (с)
<snql> во обновился >< ггг
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38572
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: Доброго чего там у тебя! )) У тебя нетбука нет? Какой дистр лучше ставить? кубунту думаю будет тяжело? какие окружения по меню ближе к пуску винды. Что бы человек далекий от компьютеров разобрался
<[Raiden]> будет тяжело. Какой лучше хз, лубунту может
<Philipp2007> Ну сейчас xubuntu качаю и минт с мэйтом. lubuntu тоже значит попробую. А специально для нетбуков есть дистры? ChormeOS не пробовал? Может она работать без инета с установленным софтом?
<[Raiden]> нет, и не хочу. Там вебприложения.
<matrixd> убунтач
<matrixd> какую нынче библиотеку модно юзать для гуев?
<matrixd> желательно кросс-плаотформенную
<snql> а как проверить стал ли драйвер на видео?
<matrixd> различными 3д тестами?
<matrixd> можешь еще glxgears погонять
<matrixd> еще можешь modprobe -l запустить дабы убедиться что он подключен
<matrixd> *он=модуль
<[Raiden]> matrixd: qt?
<[Raiden]> snql: glxinfo |egrep 'direct |OpenGL'
<matrixd> [Raiden]: рассматриваю как вариант, но кто-то плакался про вырвиглазный интерфейс, да и сам я замечал проблемы под убунтой
<matrixd> но вариант, хороший да, тем более когда-то имел дело
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: ты же smplayer пользуешься?
<[Raiden]> да
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: у тебя не было вертикальных полос?
<Scrimmer> горизонтальных*
<[Raiden]> matrixd: убунта поставляется с юнити, следущая версия юнити будет на qt
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: вроде были, почитай про nvidia tearing
<[Raiden]> или как-то так
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: следующая это какая, та что в 14.04?
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: ну VSync включен, и всеравно такое
<Scrimmer> причем только в smplayer, в vlc такого нету
<snql> шикарно, 3.8 по сравнению с 3.2 заметно ощущается )
<snql> только драйвера оупен пришлось ставить :X
<Philipp2007> Блин. Оказывается при переустановке системы папку со своими скриптами не выдернул. Вот так вот по глупости приходится изучать bash-shell. Хотя и дополнительный опыт но несколько часов из жизни.... Вывод не фиг делать скрытые папки и про них забывать
<snql> бекапы наше все )
<Philipp2007> Так самое интересное бекапы то делаются. Только не то чего надо.
<[Raiden]> не держи скрипты на разделе с ос и всё будет пучком +  бекап время от времени.
<snql> ну вот напишешь баш скриптик и будет тебе копить при запуске в каталог дропбокса)
<Philipp2007> Вот на ошибках учатся. Сколько сам себя материл пока не научился вовремя бекапить? ))
<snql> научишься*
<tagezi> зачем делать бекат не того чего надо? )
<tagezi> бекап*
<Philipp2007> tagezi: Да у меня бекапились фото и документы, причем с двойной избыточностью. А вот про скрипты забыл. Раньше с облаком синхронизировались. Но в последний раз было лень дропбокс ставить
<tagezi> о да.. фотоэто очень нужная вещь
<snql> я вчера полюбил CVS
<snql> когда там оказалась свежая версия кода после повреждения данных на винте)
<snql> иногда идет на пользу, когда что-то делается без нашего ведома, быть может они действительно лучше знают0
<tagezi> ну для кода можно любой хост использовать
<Sergey_IT> cvs не просто для кода, он все изменения отслеживает
<tagezi> ну гит тоже..
<tagezi> базаар не помню
<tagezi> я его так и не доковырял (
<tagezi> но зато базаар можно настроить и на цвс и на гит
<tagezi> а есщё можно сделать ак на ланче и верстать деб архив, что бы ставить их не в хомку а нормально )
<tagezi> ланчпаде*
<Scrimmer> tagezi: доров
<[Raiden]> У меня есть раздел отдельынй /usr/local Там лежат некотоыре даныне типа валлпаперво, шрифтов , икконок и моих скриптов.
<[Raiden]> И я ег опросто подключаю в новую систему.
<[Raiden]> и время от времени бекаплю весь этот раздел
<[Raiden]> Может пригодится кому идея.
<andrex> /ну в /usr/local/ не тока валпапперы тама еще и проги)
<snql> а как тру парни набирают спецсимволы?)
<snql> Alt+цифровая_клавиатура не работает
<snql> а не, оказывается работает, но там почему-то другие символы )
<andrex> ® © ™
<snql> 
<matrixd> у меян неработает
<matrixd> ЧЯДНТ?
<snql> alt+255 должен быть невидимый символ
<snql> а там ÿ
<snql> а понял, невидимый это который не поддерживается системой, в винде он не отображается, а в линуксе прямоугольник перечеркнутый
<andrex> а в винде ваще сп1251 а тут утф ты таблицы символов посмотри)) и поймеш почему так
<snql> andrex: сомневаюсь )
<snql> при наборе я помню набирались юникодовские символы, ноты всякие
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], /usr/local/ для установки программ не родных для системы, юникс туда, к примеру ставит.
<snql> в cp1251 255 символов
<andrex> snql, да в утф их в несколько раз больше просто
<andrex> ну сотен раз
<snql> 12 символ в utf-8 это нота
<andrex> http://unicode-table.com/ru/
<snql> в cp треугольник
<snql> хм, нету треугольника, тогда что значит alt+12
<snql> 12 это указание на что?
<andrex> это скан коды аски кода вбще
<andrex> тама и функциональные кнопки должны быть
<andrex> типа ентера пробела ескейпа итд
<snql> когнитивный диссонанс :(
<andrex> http://www.asciitable.com/index/asciifull.gif
<andrex> че в шахматы с играеи?:D ♔ ♕ ♖ ♗ ♘ ♙ ♚ ♛ ♜ ♝ ♞ ♟
<snql> :]  ♟ на E5
<andrex> мимо :D
<snql> а ты умеешь в шахматы?)
<snql> а то играешь как волк с козлом в "ну, погоди"
<andrex> я уже передумал, хочу порской бой)
<andrex> маленько умею, я вних играю когда совсем заняцо нечем, ну раз в лет 5ть
<andrex> ух емае пол пятого уже >_<
<[Raiden]> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Migrate_from_GTK%2B_to_Qt
<[Raiden]> 23-30 только, не пугай
<andrex> xD
<[Raiden]> а где сча пол 5?
<andrex> http://www.worldtimezone.com/
<andrex> токио
<Sergey_IT> andrex, так тебе иероглифами писать надо
<andrex> недождетесь)
<Sergey_IT> от смайликов до иероглифов - 1 шаг
<[Raiden]> понравилос ьрасширение для фф https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/addon/gtranslate/
<[Raiden]> хотя вру не оно
<[Raiden]> http://www.s3blog.org/s3gt.html вот
<andrex> а мне оно будет надо может когда реально на ероглифах писать начну)
<snql> замудрено у них там )
<snql> переходили бы на запись произношения латиницей)
<[Raiden]> произносит текст голосом до кучи
<andrex> а славянские писмена быле совершеней кириллици)
<andrex> нас гдето накалоли(
<[Raiden]> а где ты их видел?  Я видел только дощечки книги велеса , но там полвоина кириллица, половина руны и многие считают что эти дощечки фейк.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: глаголица
<andrex> это до глаголицы
<tagezi> до глаголицы у славян не было письма )
<tagezi> так как не было славян
<andrex> xD
<[Raiden]> глаголица часть черковно славянского. А церкви у нас появились где-то тыщу лет назад
<[Raiden]> не тянет на славянскую письменность
<[Raiden]> Хотя можно предположить что кириллицей и до того пользовались. Ну всмысле теми же буквами
<[Raiden]> т.е. глаголицей )
<Sergey_IT> глаголицу читать тяжело
<tagezi> глаголица больше походит на изуродованое симицкое письмо
<[Raiden]> Да, глаголица мне не нравится.
<tagezi> но глаголица старее кирила.. и кирил был греком, еменно поэтому кирилица почти как гречиское письмо
<andrex> алфавит даж мощнее был даж в глоголице, а потом все испортили гады чтобы им легче было библии всякие писать)
<[Raiden]> Я даже готов грекам спасибо за кириллицу сказать, если реально они придумали )
<andrex> да они тупо символы сперли выставили рандомно а остальные выкинули
<[Raiden]> Ну каждый думает как ему нравится. Я сомневаюсь в полном рендоме )
<[Raiden]> И вроде как читается она, если произносить как задумано
<[Raiden]> Аз буки веди -  буквы ведаю.
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> странное совпадение, для рендома
<Sergey_IT> сие в тумане истории
<[Raiden]> угу
<Sergey_IT> хотя дисеров наверно немало написано
<[Raiden]> Можете нагуглить полынй текст , кому интересно. Там получается послание потомкам или типа )
<andrex> фига я вам пищу для размышлений кинул нечаянн...
<Sergey_IT> да уж... достать книжку на глаголице, что ли
<andrex> и создать язык программирования:D
<[Raiden]> конкурента брейнфаку
<[Raiden]> то не мат, то название, если что )
<andrex> да в курсях
<Sergey_IT> зачем - их и так немеряно, многие хотят след в истории оставить
<[Raiden]> Они нас слышали
<[Raiden]> [00:19:13] [news][!opennet]  Для GCC подготовлен фронтэнд с поддержкой языка Rust, развиваемого проектом Mozilla
<Sergey_IT> нагадили, не разгрести
<andrex> асемблера им мало было понимаеш ли)
<Sergey_IT> ну асма единого никогда не было
<[Raiden]> Ели бы кириллица была хуже предыдущих вариантов, врятли бы так сильно распространилась.
<[Raiden]> Монголы её пишут правда благодаря революции, но в восточной европе как бы скорее всег опо другим причинам.
<Sergey_IT> почему? Вот у нас образование как быстро уронили
<andrex> ну тут фактор лени
<[Raiden]> в европе латиницу приняли тоже не просто так. Видимо руны-понятия были менее пригодны\хуже.
<[Raiden]> не рендомно )
<andrex> ну они еще ленивей нас у них алфавит слабее)
<andrex> вот китайци чет как сидели со своими ироглифами тысячи лет так и силят
<andrex> д
<[Raiden]> Азъ буки веде. Глаголь добро есте. Живите зело, земля, И, иже како люди. Мыслете наш он покой.Рцы слово твёрдо.Укъ фертъ херъ.Цы, черве, шта ъра юсъ яти!
<[Raiden]> --
<[Raiden]> Я знаю буквы.Письмо – это достояние.Трудитесь, усердно, земляне!Как подобает разумным людям.Постигайте мироздание.Несите слово убеждённо!Знание – дар Божий.Дерзайте, вникайте…Чтобы Сущего свет постичь!
<[Raiden]> Вот такие греки рендомщики.
<[Raiden]> правда это могли придумать уже в наше время.
<andrex> ну да похоже на то
<[Raiden]> И како люди мыслите – наш он покой. Т.е. как вы, люди, думаете, таков и ваш мир.
<Sergey_IT> мне вот не понятны в других языках дополнения к латинскому алфавиту - это точно лишнее
<[Raiden]> похоже , но очень складно. Аз раньше было как сча я.  Азм есть Царь (с) из кино.
<[Raiden]> веди - ведать тоже и т.д.
<andrex> еще созвучные слова в разных языках с нашим, тож както странновато
<[Raiden]> угу и смысл бывает другое. Чешский в этом смысле прикольный
<[Raiden]> черствый - мягкий, поганка - гречка. И т.д.
<[Raiden]> Н окириллица писалась именно для Руси и отсюда распространилась с изменениями. Поэтмоу и читается на нашем языке.
<[Raiden]> А со словами всё сложнее. бывает они прыгают из языка и обратно )
<andrex> сын мать школа  son mother school
<[Raiden]> Как говорит задорнов, в английсков есть аква - вода. А в русском ква - это всё что связан ос водой. Клюква, брюква, квакушка , кряква.
<[Raiden]> вт такое ещё бывает )
<[Raiden]> Хотя тут может чиста фантазии Задорнова.
<andrex> ну да странноватый он бывает, хотя грят он историю изучает постоянно раскопки всякие посещает итд
<[Raiden]> Ну да, он пытается изучить, но в целом он любитель. Так что мой пример может быть не очень...
<[Raiden]> Вот ещё знаю. У города Берлин ест ьна гербе медведь.
<[Raiden]> А в русском языке есть слово берлога.
<tagezi> это потому что русы - германцы
<andrex> ну да
<tagezi> тоесть русские
<andrex> тоесть кусок славян
<tagezi> тоесть славяни тут сбоку )
<[Raiden]> может быть. Хотя германское происхождение Рюрика и тех кто с ними пришел поддерживают не все.
<tagezi> например болгары это тюркское племя болгары
<tagezi> булгары, кажеться так ))
<andrex> былгары
<andrex> xD
<tagezi> Рюрик был скандинавом.. он ваще не словянин, а грабитель
<tagezi> пират )
<[Raiden]> Ну это да. В люом случае Немцы и русские и больашя часть народов европы из 1 ветки. Но не из германцев, а из народа котоырй был и до славян и до германцев.
<tagezi> новгородские летописи не являються тайной )
<tagezi> русы - это не славяни
<tagezi> также как булгары тоже не славяни
<tagezi> хотя теперь у них славянский язык
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Ест ьмнение что Рюрик приплыл с острова Руян (нем. Рюген.) И до тог окак его завоевали германцы, там жили славяне.
<tagezi> ну, он мог приплыть откуда угодно.. он же пират
<[Raiden]> А нигде не написан очто он пират )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: Новгородские летописи не являються секретными
<[Raiden]> в прочем и откуда приплыл по идее тоже
<[Raiden]> И что там написано?
<andrex> что был какойто рюрик и пришел он нами править типа что мы его попросили типа мы не можем сами себе найти царя))
<andrex> ппц бред
<[Raiden]> andrex: Если предположить что из 1 народа или страны, то это не кажется таким уж бредом. Например москвой сча Собянин управляет, а он из сибири.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> ну, он варяг.. валяги это скандинавы
<andrex> ну а тут ваще левый пришел считай из ругой страны
<andrex> д
<andrex> вот ща возмем какого нить цынпинь яня и посадим у нас вместо путина
<andrex> тоже самое
<andrex> хотя путин мне не нра может цынпиньян лучше будет :D
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, новые правители историю каждый раз переписывают по-новой, как выгодно
<andrex> кстати да
<Sergey_IT> так что туман полный
<tagezi> да дело не в переписывании, а в логике.. не можно верить во что угодно
<andrex> из пугачева сострогали терориста) романовы) или кто тама власть захватл
<[Raiden]> Происхождение слова варяги до конца не ясно. И варяг=викинг 1 из теорий.
<[Raiden]> а в вашей летописи даже готы с англами перечислены
<[Raiden]> она может вообще левая
<tagezi> просто если отстраничться оттого что объяснено и посмотреть только на документы, которые можно датировать, то довольно просто всё расклажывается по полочкам
<Sergey_IT> ой не просто
<[Raiden]> угу, если эти документы считать документами.
<tagezi> да просто
<tagezi> ну, не считай документами
<Sergey_IT> от большинства документов только переписи остались
<tagezi> придумываей новую историю
<andrex> и ледовое побоище когда было, чет есть мнение что воевали две руские армии против друг друга, была огромная конная армия русских а не татаромонгол, и ига ваще небыло
<Sergey_IT> так старой то нет -
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: незнаю.. я увлекался орхеологией, от древних славян осталось достаточно много сведетельств
<tagezi> andrex: ледовой побоеще было не с монголами )) монгоды были на староне русских )
<andrex> тьфу ледовое
<andrex> все перепутал)
<andrex> короче бойня смонголами которая
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: ледовое было с немцами
<tagezi> куликово
<[Raiden]> если человек принимает какую-то 1 теорию, то он может уже не  интересоваться наличием других.
<andrex> а ледовое это с ведроголовыми была немцы или кто тама
<tagezi> да, с монголами оно было, но ига небыло ))
<[Raiden]> варяг мог быть вообще не воин, а человек из рода котоырй занимается варкой соли. Что проживая на острове возле моря вполне реалистично.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: мне лично всёравно, если кто-то пытаеться доказать что небо зелёное.. оно годубое.. и теории тут не причем
<andrex> а вот чет гдето картины востанавливали и у видали что обе стороны одинаково одеты даже такшто что тама были монголы тоже подвопросом
<Sergey_IT> в куликовой битве на стороне монгол и русские были
<[Raiden]> Ну всёрвно и ладно. Вот только упершись в 1 теорию, можно не заметить что она неверная.
<Sergey_IT> это точно
<tagezi> монголы были монголами, руские были русскими.. в те времена когда было татаромонгольское иго было 2 руси киевская про западная и новгородская провосточная
<tagezi> довольно реалистичное объяснение дал этому гумилёв.. хотя у него кое что переврано
<Sergey_IT> не надо ярлыки вешать
<[Raiden]> Татары не добрались до новгорода из-за лесов и болот и он де1йсвтительно в то время стал 1 из центорв.
<[Raiden]> монголо-татары )
<tagezi> а чо Невский к ним ездил если они не добрались?)
<andrex> они всей толпой не обрались ибо их ни пони плохо плавать)
<[Raiden]> А чего новгородские ушкуйники сожгли и ограбили столицу орды Сарай, если были завоеваны?
<[Raiden]> как?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ушкуйники - речные пираты.
<[Raiden]> и есть в общем упоминание того что они ограбили этот город и утащили казну
<[Raiden]> наверное всё дел в том , что и в каком году происходило. ) Возможно Невский был после
<[Raiden]> лень смотреть
<[Raiden]> всётаки погуглил. Невский жил раньше.
<tagezi> так ты говоришь про времена Узбека
<tagezi> я просто уушников не знал.. глянул вики )
<tagezi> вовремена узбека уже было всё немного по другому.. там действительно было противостояние
<tagezi> так же как и с мамаем было противостояние
<tagezi> хотя потомки мамая стали князьями галицкими )
<[Raiden]> В вики кстати есть фраза Затем монголы взяли Торжок после двухнедельной осады и не пошли в Новгород. А войны в основном со шведами и немцами расписаны.
<tagezi> о, кстати.. Узбек был выгнан сос воими войсками в прижулы современного узбекистана ))
<tagezi> приделы*
<[Raiden]> Наша история мутная в общем. Говорят у скандинавов был опрозвище гардарика, страна городов, для руси. И если подумать , то большинство старых городов находятся на территории современной россии
<[Raiden]> А на украине кроме киева ничего и не вспомнишь.
<[Raiden]> Керч - турки построили
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<tagezi> незнаю.. насчет городов я пас.. никогда не интерисовался русской археологией..
<tagezi> впринципе мои познания ограничены примерно 8-9 веками с верхней гнице.. кочевников.. так что всё  остальное скорее случайно извесное
<tagezi> и я как-то не смог найти ничего интересного у славян вообще и русских в часности.. довольно скучные народы были.. хотя сказки у них есть интересные )
<[Raiden]> С кочевниками кстати тоже всё довольно мутно. Можно только сказать ,что их было дофига ) И они тоже пытались мутить различные государства. И в общем не все татары реально имеют отношение к татарам )
<[Raiden]> Видимо было племя которое воевало на стороне монголов и кто-то, может римляне или ещё кто, обозвал всех тюрков этим именем.
<tagezi> вообще племя под названием татары было польностью уничтоено китайцами лед за сто до появления монгол )
<[Raiden]> Может быть даже от того племени никого не осталось
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> тут сходимся ))
<Sergey_IT> да остались - все перемешалось
<Sergey_IT> и китайцев разных много
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: Волжские татары, потомки которых сча живут в татарстане, у русских назывались половцами
<[Raiden]> А крымские так ваще другой народ
<Sergey_IT> народы так просто не исчезают - все перемешивается
<tagezi> другое дело что в тюркских языках самоназвание тадыр
<tagezi> но они нас называют орыс )
<tagezi> или хазак )
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: ну наверное , я не против перемешки ) В конце концов древние войны врятли имели обет воздержания. Может быть часть китайцев потомки татар )
<tagezi> можно провести паралели к казахами, хазарами )
<[Raiden]> В общем наша история не редко основана на западной документации. А у них там если косоглазый - значит татарин, если из-за тй березы вылез - значит из германцев.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> В общем не вдавались особо в подробности. Какой-то период.
<[Raiden]> можно видеть древние карты где территория экс ссср примерно называется тартария.
<[Raiden]> По суть это значит преисподня с кровожадными племенами.
<tagezi> ну, гумилёв в черной легенте пытаеться обосновать позицыю европейцев
<tagezi> жаль его документы тяжело проверять (
<tagezi> хотя он был полукровка-татрин, и его взгляды могут быть просто политикой
<tagezi> и такимже бредом как и у Бутанаева, который тоже полукровка и постоянно выворачивает всё на изнанку (
<[Raiden]> в общем таку карту тоже рассматирвать можно как документ. Котоырй означает что тут живут исключительно татары.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в этом проблема многих старых источников. Вклчюая писменные. Cthutq_BN dthy jpfvtnbk/
<[Raiden]> Сергей _ИТ верно заметил
<[Raiden]> tagezi: А ты не пробовал читать книгу велеса?
<[Raiden]> ТАм есть интересная фраза, про то что греки приходили учиться, а теперь ходят среди нас и учат.
<tagezi> не, европейцы вообще не особо интересны как-то.. с книгами велеса конкретно, мне это напоминает книгу мармона.. история примерно такаяже (
<[Raiden]> А в европе считается что у славян письменности небыло. Мы фактически на сосне сидели как на пальме обезьяны, пока греки не приплыли.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> ну, у меня книга есть "Древняя Русь" она ещё советских времён
<tagezi> по ней у славян была письменность, но слабо развитая..
<tagezi> было узелковое письмо например, ещё до христиан
<[Raiden]> Скорее всего эт ближе к истине.
<[Raiden]> или могли символы быть которые целые понятия значат. Тип повозка, отряд людей, еда... Ну короче типа рун что-то.
<tagezi> по поводу греков, врятли они учились, элины очень древняя и мудрая раса. они больше у египта таскали знания
<[Raiden]> Ну да ,это сомнительно.
<tagezi> руны, иероглифы?
<tagezi> пиктограммы )
<[Raiden]> ну типа того
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> ну, пока это не общественное достояние это просто рисунки
<tagezi> я могу придумать своё письмо, но это не будет значит что весь мой род, а тем более народ владеет письмом
<[Raiden]> ещё могла быть письменность только у части населения. Ну т.е. волхвы , князья\военная часть населения.
<tagezi> ну оно так и бывало в старые времена, только верхние касты обладали письмом
<tagezi> но не всякая система знаков назваться письмом
<[Raiden]> в общем да.
<tagezi> например, мы с тобой договоримся, что когда мой посланик принесёт тебе значек, то что-то для меня сделаешь.. это не письмо, это знак.. он може быть узелком, "буквой" картинкой
<tagezi> например, ещё со времент хуну (раньше не знаею) были тамги.. это знак рода, которым помечались владения, скот, собственность
<tagezi> это были картинки, и у них был смысл внутри, но это не ироглифы даже
<tagezi> потому что ими не писали.. это как герб
<[Raiden]> ну типа тотэм, понятно
<tagezi> не, тотем это другое )) тотем это дух-защитник.. не путай, это ваще разные вещи, хотя род, часто назывался по имени своего тотема
<tagezi> ну, я про кочевников, у других не знаю
<[Raiden]> На немецком ныне острове Рюген есть церковь, в которой были использованы камни языческого храма. Это можно прочитать и увидеть на видео при желании. И в общем ест ьбайка что там жили славяне и что в том храме божества были подписаны.
<[Raiden]> но чего там и как был онаписан оя не слышал )
<[Raiden]> так, всё, устал печатать.
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> по рунике, если очень хочется почитать: Рысёв "Тюркская руника". У меня остались вопросы, но как ознакомление с точкой зрения очень даже ничего, и помоему более здравая чем "европейкие кельтские корни"
<[Raiden]> ну наверное и тюрки хотели как-то общаться ) Я как-то не думал раньше об их письменности. Может почитаю потом
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да не.. я про то что в отличии от кельтских источников, тюрская руника четко датируема - это погребальные стелы с описанием жизни предводителя. К сожалению, это основная чать сохранившихся документов ( Хотя древре тюркский всёравно смотли
<tagezi> востановить =)
<[Raiden]> понятно.
<tagezi> Есть книга с переводом монгольских монументов, она называеться "Тоньюкук",там перевод на хакасний и русских
<tagezi> хакаский*
<tagezi> скучная, насамом деле, книга )) мне она понравилась только потому что я увлекаюсь этой темой )
<tagezi> но для общего развития можно полестать и подевиться немного )
<[Raiden]> Я хотел бы к тем ушкуникам ещё вернуться. ПОсле нападения на Сарай за них взялись. И они начали грабить ещё русские поселения московского княжествя. Видимо т.к. монголы уже были не по плечу.
<[Raiden]> И короче есть инфа что их стали мочить и москали.
<[Raiden]> В общем свои на своих. Княжество против пиратов.
<[Raiden]> такая вот история.
<tagezi> "свои" - это очень относительная штука... тем более когда мы говорим о наёмниках
<tagezi> например, немецкие-фашисты считали ариев своими, но "арий" - это самоназнание ожного из индийских нароов, а индийцев они не считали ариями =)
<[Raiden]> немцы в 3 рейхе не редко занимались пропагандой и лженаукой.
<[Raiden]> сча термин арийская раса вообще считается антинацчным.
<[Raiden]> Хотя конечно они от кого-то произошли ) Видимо от кого и все )
<[Raiden]> я видел кадры немекого фильма 40-х годов, где немцы построили пирамиды и Исус Христос тоже был немцем.
<[Raiden]> в общем типичная пропаганда
<tagezi> да не.. я не про то.. я про понятие свои
<tagezi> наверное, тебе лучше примеры из Вавилон 5 приводить ))
<[Raiden]> Если бы речь шла про фантастику или будущее. То может и привёл бы.
<[Raiden]> А фильм был снят немцами для немцев.
<[Raiden]> Что бы показать более глубокую древность и важность, которая к науке никак не относилась )
<[Raiden]> Ну как бы я привёл пример пропаганды. Идея арийской расы того же помола.
<tagezi> не, ты не понял.. мне приводить примеры для тебя.. дело не в немцах и ариях.. все мы считаем своих своими, просто потому у нас есть какое-то правило по которому мы их можем отливить
<tagezi> цвет глаз, волос, кожи или просто что-то сдавило под ложечкой - это одно и тоже
<tagezi> своих мы бережом, чужих пытаемся отодвинуть от себя.. как отодвинуть это тоже просто точка зрения.. одни убивают, другие сами уходят
<[Raiden]> а.. ты в этом плане. Ну я сказав свои, имел в виду 1 народ говорящий на 1 языке  ,с одной историей и т.д.
<tagezi> славяни, вернее князья дрались между собой
<[Raiden]> Междуусобица в общем была. Вообще их очень много было. А эта печальна тем, что эти пираты в каком-то смысле были героями, когда грабили Орду )
<tagezi> так что на руси, тогда, было нормально вокнуть нож своему )
<[Raiden]> ну да.
<snql> а если 12.04 из коробки ставить там идет ядро 3.8?
<snql> или 3.2, 3.5
<tagezi> [Raiden]: вообще, когда я думаю о книге велиса, я думаю вот очем. Найдено довольно много грабниц с четкой датировкой. Начиная от первого тысячилетия до н. э. Найдено довольно большое количество предметов роскоши одежды инструментов, глиняных изелий. Но при
<tagezi> этом не найдено ни одного предмета с надписями, которы можно было однозначно приписать славянскому языку. Хотя были найдены питрографические изображения месяцев, животных. Учитывая что соседи имели письменность, было бы глупо отрицать что её небыло
<tagezi> у славян, Но.. возможно она была не нужна им, как например народам севера: эскимосам, чукчам, эвенам
<tagezi> интересно, как это выглядит? )))))
<[Raiden]> snql: какое из коробки не могу сказать, но судя по packages.ubuntu.com , можно поставить разные версии до 3.11
<[Raiden]> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/linux-generic-lts-saucy
<[Raiden]> tagezi: На википедии пишу тчто это фейк созданный в 50-х годах. А те кто считает что реальная вешь, пишут что создано одними из последних волхвов в 12 веке.
<snql> [Raiden]: я думал lts-rarely максимум. а стоит его ставить?
<[Raiden]> snql: а я не знаю. Но если ты используешь не как сервер, а десктоп и с открытыми дровами, то возможно лучше свежее.
<tagezi> snql: 3.8 у меня стоит
<snql> попробую завтра )
<tagezi> незнаю может оно после обнов приходит
<[Raiden]> я помню линукс  2.0.36 и он тоже прекрасно работал. Так есть ли смысл обновляться? :)
<tagezi> но у меня доп репов нет, так что можно считать из коробки
<snql> когда ставишь ядра вечно что-нибудь ломается )
<tagezi> тебе ещё в ней чтонить нужно.. а то я её вырублю
<tagezi> ?
<[Raiden]> ?
<tagezi> он заснул.. ну лано.. )
<tagezi> ну, виртуалка место отжирает в памяти.. нафиг её без смысла держать запусщеной
<[Raiden]> Ангела Меркель призналась, что ей не по душе амбиции Владимира Путина по созданию экономического блока из бывших советских республик.
<[Raiden]> и пойдё спат ьпока никто не отругал
<snql> в 3.11 вижу динамическое управление питанием GPU Radeon
<tagezi> =)
<snql> буду на коробок спичек в год экономить
<snql> В ядро добавлены патчи, необходимые для реализации поддержки запуска в Wine приложений для Windows RT;
<snql> так уже бы делали полную поддержку exe на уровне ядра )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-12-04
<Sergey_IT> ку
<boris_t> !help ndiswrapper
<Sergey_IT> !ndiswrapper
<ubuntuhelp> wifi is Документация по Wi-Fi находится тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs . Также см. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7327.0 , http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=41721.0 и http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=28589.0 точка доступа см. !wifi-ap
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/9890161
<snql> в /etc/gstab на маунт для ntfs указывается имя ntfs, это драйвер, который идет с ядром?
<snql> fs*
<snql> ntfs-3g нужно отдельно ставить в убунте?
<snql> смотрю на сайте, в примерах, в fstab указывается именно ntfs-3g
<snql> /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g defaults 0 0 вместо ntfs
<snql> или я что-то непонимаю?
<snql> все, пардон, разобрался. lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       13 сент. 11  2012 mount.ntfs -> mount.ntfs-3g
<andrex> молодец, возми с полки приражок
<SergeyIT> щедрый ты, однако
<andrex> да сам диву даюсь
<snql> хочу пиченьку
<[Raiden]> snql: кокнретно в убунте это синонимы
<[Raiden]> может быть лучше писать -3g , что бы не забыть что в других дистрах иначе )
<snql> ай странности, обновил драйвер, теперь маунтит в ro
<snql> хотя опция прописана default
<[Raiden]> а руками не ругается ниначто?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> правильно по дефолту маунтит, что бы не сломать ничего
<snql> [Raiden]: руками все хорошо
<snql> ntfs-3g: force option ‘ro’ when mounting a read-only device в этой версии последней
<snql> так default это default options: rw, suid, dev, exec, auto, nouser, and async
<[Raiden]> а в сислоге тоже нету ничего?
<[Raiden]> в общем неплохо бы заиметь какое-нить сообщение для гугления
<[Raiden]> возможно есть ключик поднимающий вербозе левел
<[Raiden]> либо откати версию
<[Raiden]> если работало
<[Raiden]> и не трать своё время на ху... Худшие версии )
<snql> все, не нужно откатывать. все работает ) просто когда убунтушный пакет снес ntfs-3g удалилась и ссылка ntfs, которая на ntfs-3g указывала. у новый сам компилил и через make install ставил. ntfs-3g оно создало. а алиас ntfs нет
<snql> просто в fstab нужно было исправить на ntfs-3g
<|rapidsp|> о... помню нечто подобное вроде в раннем релизе 13.04 было
<_d4vid> re...
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/XQeWHJ медитация по фински =)
<snql> печально, поставил 3.12, там такая вкуснятина была для атишек, управление питанием, а к моему облому это для встроенной не работает, но обещают добавить к 3.13
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> попробуй rc
<snql> да подожду уже, скоро выйдет
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/784571
<snql> еще бы где взять месу свежую и linux-hardware
<snql> в репах старье
<[Raiden]> xorg-edgers ppa , там вроде и ядро лежало.
<snql> я вчера смотрел, там для 13.10
<snql> ой туплю. не там смотрел
<easy> Всем привет :)
<snql> привет
<[Raiden]>  linux-hardware? я чего-то про месу ответил
<[Raiden]> а.. ну да
<[Raiden]> Устал, обои клеил весь день
<easy> неделю назад поставил xubuntu, все устраивает только я не пойму почему у меня теперь терминал открывается на весь экран, даже крестик скрывается. Очень мешает это, приходится правой кнопкой и выбирать Восстановить прежний размер жать. Некто не знает в чем де
<[Raiden]> нажми в нем ф11 или справку посмотри
<[Raiden]> или настройки сбрось как-нить
<[Raiden]> Хотя я его не видел. Сужу по другому.
<easy> f11 еще больше делает его. Многие окна открываются на все окно (только саму полоску с панелью не трогают вверху которая)
<easy> настройки терминала жму и их тоже фигачит на все окно :D
<easy> кажется понял, в автозагрузке висит программа maximus window manager
<easy> помоему его нельзя отключать, или можно?
<nexusreglog> подскажите простейшую считалку трафика
<nexusreglog> консольную
<Philipp2007> netstat?
<Philipp2007> точнее vnstat
<Anton2d> угу хорошая вещь, давно пользуюсь: https://codeo.me/31z
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<tagezi> да, ночи
<[Raiden]> http://freininghaus.wordpress.com/2013/12/02/dolphin-4-11/
<_d4vid> gn8
<[Raiden]> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Modern+style?content=162184
#ubuntu-ru 2013-12-05
<andrex> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=234910.0;topicseen
<Sergey_IT> ку
<snql> ку
<snql> В следующей версии Windows будет использовано ядро Linux
<Sergey_IT> не первое ж апреля
<andrex> че живы еще чтоли?
<_d4vid> ky..
<andrex> q
<Sergey_IT> andrex, сомневаешься?
<andrex> да я чет подумал, что вымерли :D
<andrex> andrex@adm ~/.weechat/logs $ du -sh
<andrex> 620M .
<Sergey_IT> не дождешься )
<snql> слабаак)
<andrex> да не эт не я, это вы так плохо трафик качаете)
<snql> зайди в приват и разговаривай сам с собой) с хорошим человеком и поговорить не грех
<andrex> хахаха
<andrex> смешно
<Philipp2007> Всем добрый вечер!!! Какая то тишина здесь. Где можно найти описание пакетов ядра. что такое generic image и прочие. хочу старые ядра удалить но боюсь чего бы лишнего не снести
<andrex> sudo apt-get purge $(dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | head -n -1) --assume-yes
<[Raiden]> ох
<[Raiden]> или sudo apt-get autoremove
<andrex> http://habrahabr.ru/post/116336/
<andrex> ну или так))
<[Raiden]> Хотя нет, похоже авторемув не трогает
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: спасибо. Что то строка андрекса пугает. Её сначала на виртуалках испытывать надо и то осторожно. Вдруг какого нить демона вызовешь пока напечатаешь
<[Raiden]> точнее у меня 1 из 4 удалилось
<andrex> я както ваял 1 строку без седа даже
<andrex> оставит ядро которое щас работает все остальные снесет нафиг
<Philipp2007> Так я вот и хотел где нибудь найти информацию что за пакеты входят в ядро и для чего они. Ничего внятного на русском не нашел
<[Raiden]> если есть гуи, можно ещё bleachbit
<andrex> generic это типа уневерсальный или типа того
<[Raiden]> не рыба не мясо
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> да.. просто
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Failed!
<_d4vid> muuh..
<andrex> _d4vid, сам ты мух :D
<_d4vid> :)
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWvgxUqkr7I
<[Raiden]> легкая среда на qt5 , если кто не слышал.
<[Raiden]> На мой взгляд у сред котоыре ориентируются на устаревшее оборудование никакого крутого будущего нет. Будет некий процент любитлей хлама и этого де  и всё.
<andrex> нада попробовать будет)
<[Raiden]> Я может тоже попробую, но это не то, что захватит весь мир.
<Sergey_IT> вечер
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: вчера была ночь в это же время
<[Raiden]> а вообще нет, я ошибся на часик )
<Sergey_IT> вчера было вчера - а сегодня - это сегодня
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], а ты чего бухтишь вместо меня?
<snql> http://otvet.mail.ru/question/97413603
<snql> быстренько парня поздравили отписались
<Anton2d> про факап, фейспалм и мегафэйл яндыкса уже конечно все читали ?
<Anton2d> http://disk-blog.ya.ru/replies.xml?item_no=1368
<Anton2d> Почти как с бамблбии ;)
<Anton2d> Насколько я понял весь цинус в том что автоматически скачалось обновление а автоматом потерло рекурсивно каталоги c:\user data\ c:\ ну и т.д.
<snql> ы
<snql> а я думаю откуда у меня 200гб в облаке
<Anton2d> грустно в винде без менеджера пакетов адекватного, ну сколько уже десятков лет такой зоопарк с установщиками, решение то очевидно, но нет... зачем пакетный менеджер.
<Anton2d> snql, - значит у тебя обновлялось с этой кривой версией, стоит почитать тему, могло что то зацепить.
<snql> у меня версия 1.5 старая стоит
<snql> проверил YandexDiskInstaller.log ничего не удалило
<Anton2d> 1.1.5 - вот она кривая.
<Anton2d> я вообщем пользую и дропбокс и яд, но хорошо что на линуксе, там такой фейл маловероятен.
<snql> хз вообще проблема есть не могу разобраться
<snql> почему файлы повреждаются на винте, может это из-за этого
<Anton2d> snql, в реестр погляди еще, там куда отложенное удаление складывается.
<Anton2d> Да и вообще после такого, я точно не буду даже советовать комуто такие поделки.
<Anton2d> Кстати под линь клиент развивается потихоньку, допиливают.
<snql> на линуксе на свой сервер лью, вообще раньше пытался подключать в убунте, но там криво было через встроенный клиент
<snql> хотелось бы иметь каталог который бы синхронизировал
<Anton2d> Да не клиент годный, быстрый, консольный.
<Anton2d> Уже давно как вышел, есить и синхрон и ссылки.
<Anton2d> но чёто я его с реальной машины лучше снесу, в виртуалке такие поделки лучше тестить только.
<snql> так ладно пошел диск чекать в ребут, похоже капут ему скоро
<Sergey_IT> Anton2d, мой скрипт видел?
<Anton2d> Новый, неа... работу колбашу в поте лица последние дня 3 ;)
<Sergey_IT> Anton2d, я все в перл вставил
<Anton2d> Погляжу всё обязательно. Это радует!
<Anton2d> форк бы сделал на гитхабе гитом... было бы вообще удобнее.
<Sergey_IT> лениво (
<Sergey_IT> это ж надо писать для других, а не для себя
<Anton2d> это да ;)
<Anton2d> сам с этим проблемы имею - стыдно такое выкладывать
<Anton2d> но зато есть стимул
<Sergey_IT> какой?
<andrex> нужно делать для себя а писать как для других, малоли, кто увидет
<Sergey_IT> это их проблемы... надо писать, чтобы работало, как часы - это главное
<Anton2d> Не... нужно что бы в сам ты в своем коде смог разобраться через год, ну или другие могли понять
<Anton2d> *ты сам в совём ;)
<Sergey_IT> ну так в своем всегда разберешься )
<tagezi> да нифига
<Anton2d> а если через год ?
<Anton2d> да даже через пару месяцев уже фиг знает что там писал, если не красиво и без коментариев
<tagezi> иногда смотришь через год в код и думакшь: "И где та муза, которая помогла написать мне это"
<Sergey_IT> да я уже года 2 как ни одной проги не написал (
<Anton2d> Да даже не проги, я в скрипты свои смотрю - и фигею ;) проще снова написать чем поправить что то
<tagezi> у тебя скрипты как проги наверное )
<Sergey_IT> а правильно написанная прога - это когда смотришь на код и кажется, что все написано тобой, ходя код целая команда писала
<Anton2d> Ну да .. и надо больше коментов, переменные, функции называть "по русски" тогда и жить проще потом
<Sergey_IT> не обязательно
<tagezi> да нифига.. название переменных "по русски" это очень относительная вещь
<Sergey_IT> по аглицки лучше
<Sergey_IT> скажи вот как по русски - компайл и линк
<tagezi> да он не про поруски, а про "по русски"
<tagezi> всмысле, язык тут не причем, нужно что бы понятные названия у переменных были
<Sergey_IT> так и я о том же - по аглицки понятнее
<tagezi> "по русски" - это и есть понятно
<tagezi> тоесть он имеет ввиду что переменные нужно называть понятно
<Sergey_IT> чего то народу убавилось, где-то сервера упали что ли
<tagezi> по английски их тоже можно назвать далеко не понятно.. у меня был случай, я читал описание программы, наверное неделю читал, полтора источка печатных... потому что его писал, какой-то англичанин доктор наук, и как положено использовал кучу
<tagezi> синонимов, и обороты использовал сложные и редкоупотребимые.. в итоге он усложнил чтение настолько, что читать было не выносимо
<Sergey_IT> кстати, вот, сколько не отдавал свой код другим, вопросов не было никогда (
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, для иностранцев они пишут обычно очень понятно (если не издеваются)
<Anton2d> "по русски" потому и в кавычках написал, всмысле не i,j а нормальные длинные имена.
<Anton2d> ;)
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а лучшее, что читал из англоязычного (не зная языка) было описание pdp-11, их ОС и фортрана
<Anton2d> ладно.. блин работать надо
<tagezi> да не надо.. всёравно никому не нужно
<Sergey_IT> если надо по ночам работать - это не работа, бросай
<Sergey_IT> по ночам надо хобби заниматься
<tagezi> может у него работа - это и есть хобби )
<Anton2d> предновогодние хард-ворки, это у меня нормально, темболее дело к утра ;)
<Anton2d> Нифига не хобби.
#ubuntu-ru 2013-12-06
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<Anton2d> утрец!
<tagezi> Ну, утра
<tagezi> только спать пора уже гаверное, всётаки.. а то до шаманю, что потом нифига не поченю когда проснусь )
<ferdddi> привет
<ferdddi> такой вопрос - если купить усб хаб - воткнуть его в 1 порт усб ноута - далее всякие девайсы типа клавы можно втыкать и будут работать, да?)
<boris_t> если порт по питанию не просядет, то да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он нас покинул
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и кстати есть хабы с питанием
<Anton2d> А как бы внутренне кол-во портов на мамке не ограничивает внешнее ?
<|rapidsp|> ну на то он и хаб
<JohnDoe_71Rus> по спецификации к одному порту до 128 устройств кажется
<Anton2d> Ну например есть контроллер внутри мамки на n усб подключений, и что будет если я на него повешу n*2 устройств, будет последовательно переключатся ?
<Anton2d> Например принтер тот же, будет отрубаться теряться в системе при работе других устройств ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> контроллер на маме будет работать с хабомю а хаб будет рулить дальше. у него свой контроллер
<JohnDoe_71Rus> отваливается из-за питания
<Anton2d> С питанием все и так понятно.
<Anton2d> Я думал иначе хаб, работает. Понятно примерно.
<Anton2d> Считал что усб-хаб, это типо нетворк-свич
<JohnDoe_71Rus> считай хаб это "шлюз"
<Anton2d> Ясно.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати, 7-и портовые хабы это комбинация из 2 4-х портовых. один входом повешен на выход другого
<Anton2d> Расшифруйте мне плиз for arg do echo '--> '"\`$arg'" ; done	
<Anton2d> Что делает "\`$arg'"
<Anton2d> Как то хитро строит из этого $1, $2 и т.д ? Но как?
<Anton2d> хотя нет... ничё не понимаю.
<Anton2d> Скрипт такой: https://codeo.me/32u
<Anton2d> В конце выводятся аргументы ком. строки, которые были без ключей.
<Sergey_IT> тр-т-тт-тт-тт
<Anton2d> Ну гдеж вы знатоки баша! Нужно понять  for arg do echo '--> '"\`$arg'" ; done
<Sergey_IT> их надо 6 штук, чтобы, возможно, ответ получить
<Anton2d> Sergey_IT, https://codeo.me/32u  глянь, не могу въехать, ступор у меня.
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: столбы укрепил?
<Anton2d> всё прекрасно понимаю в этом скрипте кроме последнего, как он получает оставшиеся аргументы.
<Sergey_IT> я вообще не понимаю что за переменная arg и что в ней
<Anton2d> на функцию вверхе не смотреть. В неё как то поадает вот это:
<Anton2d> └──▶ ./testopt2.sh -a -b testopt testopt2.sh jjjjjdd
<Anton2d> Remaining arguments:
<Anton2d> --> `testopt2.sh'
<Anton2d> --> `jjjjjdd'
<Anton2d> Вопрос, как, всё просто, а ролики в голове заклинило. ;)
<Anton2d> $arg - это выхлоп getopt
<Anton2d> Наверное ;)
<Sergey_IT> ту так тогда ясно для каждой строки в arg (массив строк) вывести ее
<Anton2d> Sergey_IT, так а как мне получить весь массив целиком из arg ?
<Sergey_IT> так выведи не на экран а в другую переменную $str="$str$arg" (или как там в баше (  )
<Anton2d> допустим echo ${arg[1]} - даёт пустую строку, на массив не похоже это.
<Anton2d> вот так вытаскивает, for arg do args=$args' '$arg; done
<Anton2d> Но блин это не по русски, как то не правильно. Не могу понять, как взять и просто достать всю строку из arg ;)
<Anton2d> А вообще скрипт очень зачетный позволяет использовать --длинные-опции=значение в баше.
<Sergey_IT> да криво все в скриптах - главное чтоб работало
<Anton2d> работать то работает, не допонимаю, что такое arg, что то типа указателя что ли.
<Anton2d> Так то вот как бы: A: For the special case of iterating a shell variable over the argument list as it stands at the beginning of the iteration, the Bourne shell provides the construct for arg do [i.e., no in list -JP  ]:
<Anton2d> Но почему то мне не понятно.
<Anton2d> Так то понятно то же что лежит в $@ - лежит и в arg, но каким-то хитрым массивом или указателем который распаковывается через for arg do
<Sergey_IT> если б на нормальном языке, то можно было бы объяснить, а так... (
<andrex> дче за срач))
<Anton2d> Ну ;) объясни мне уже, что такое arg ? Указатель ? Как он так хитро распаковывывается через  "for arg do"
<Anton2d> Всё перечитал что нашел, сделал то что мне надо, но как работает нифига не понял.
<[Raiden]> Значит ты ещё не готов )
<[Raiden]> для понимания
<[Raiden]> ку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://cdn.trinixy.ru/pics5/20131206/demotivatory_27.jpg чуть офтопу )
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/784970 - жаль не делают андройды.
<Anton2d> Это они до русских мужиков не добрались еще. Как там "Вжик сказала японская бензопила"
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], ну так объясни человеку
<[Raiden]> а я не видел вопроса. И вообще ты программер.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> арг часто аргумент для функции , видимо
<Anton2d> for arg do args=$args' '$arg; done
<Anton2d> A: For the special case of iterating a shell variable over the argument list as it stands at the beginning of the iteration, the Bourne shell provides the construct for arg do [i.e., no in list -JP  ]:
<Anton2d> в данном случае у нс это опции командной строки.
<[Raiden]> А это что за язык?
<Anton2d> При этом если не делать for, $arg - пустая строка.
<Anton2d> Внезапно это баш, вот скрипт классный:
<Anton2d> http://software.frodo.looijaard.name/getopt/docs/getopt-parse.bash
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], язык атлантов, до нас описание не дошло, только обрывки кода (
<[Raiden]> если это баш, то do должно быть на другой строке или перед ним должен стоять ;
<Anton2d> Не важно где do - это без разницы здесь.
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: Похоже на то )
<Anton2d> заметь у нас нету "in"
<[Raiden]> а во тин не обязательный
<[Raiden]> а.. списка типа нет
<Anton2d> я ж цитату выше не просто так привел...
<[Raiden]> В общем я не знаю. Если учесть что это баш, то для меня это не правильная строка )
<Anton2d> Да ладно, проехали я всё сделал, как не понял, но всё работает.
<Anton2d> Вот такой конструкцией извлекая в массив:
<Anton2d> for arg do let "i += 1"; rem_args[$i]=$arg; done
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вам все равно делать нечего, может загляните на андроид-ру
<Anton2d> а чё там дают ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> плюшки )
<Anton2d> редирект на огрыко-продукцию.
<Anton2d> огрызко-продукцию.
<[Raiden]> а что у тебя в переменнйо arg?
<[Raiden]> в такой конструкции туда ничего не попадает
<Sergey_IT> вот ты и попал ). Ведь работает!
<[Raiden]> может у него не баш
<Anton2d> [Raiden], запусти скрипт, удивись, туда попадают remaining args из командной строки
<Anton2d> └──▶ ./testopt2.sh -a -b testopt testopt2.sh jjjjjdd
<Anton2d> Remaining arguments: 1=testopt2.sh 2=jjjjjdd
<Sergey_IT> это надо исходники гетопс копать
<Anton2d> Вообще скрипт писал какой то гений, в общем виде решить задачу с опциями и тем более --очень-длинными=опциями - сложно.
<Anton2d> А гетопс тут не причем, arg - это походу встроеное имя, и да оно указывает на аргументы вызванной функции или типа того.
<[Raiden]> В целом баш не редко выходит, могли перелопатить
<Sergey_IT> ну тогда баша )
<Anton2d> надо на sh попробовать.
<Anton2d> ладно это ^ я пошутил
<[Raiden]> Гетопс может у него и другой, но к фор это не относится. Видимо переписан синтаксис или дополнен.
<[Raiden]> одного до на той же строке достаточно что бы раньше не работало
<Anton2d> а цитата моя вот от сюда моя ни очем не говорит, глянь же:
<Anton2d> http://docstore.mik.ua/orelly/unix/upt/ch46_07.htm
<Anton2d> Если въедешь - объясни по русски
<[Raiden]> чего-то не хочу.
<[Raiden]> for arg in "$@" - в это правильно , в списке будут все параметры
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: в линке есть орелли слово. Не проще нагуглить  переведенную книгу
<Anton2d> Это то понятно про in "$@" интересно что по другому for arg do - работает.
<Anton2d> Орейли = адванцет баш ? Есть книга постоянно заглядываю.
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> Наверное руководство администратора unix
<Anton2d> аа повер тулз которая.
<[Raiden]> unix power tools
<[Raiden]> угу, в любом случае лучше писать так, что бы было понятно и тебе и окружающим )
<[Raiden]> скрипты
<[Raiden]> в абс подобных конструкций нет
<[Raiden]> в целом, баш на такой фор не ругается, значит синтаксис допустим )
<Anton2d> ; или \n нужна только при наличие in [спиcка] как я понял, иначе не нужно.
<[Raiden]> Я не встречал фор без ин до этого. Видимо нужно что бы кто-то другой пытался вникнуть )
<[Raiden]> когда не нужен список, я пользовал while или until , а услвоие можно любое наворотить
<[Raiden]> в книжках типа абс везде однозначный вариант for arg in [list] ;do ...
<[Raiden]> а может склероз просто
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: вот , нашел
<[Raiden]> #  Список аргументов не задан, поэтому цикл работает с переменной '$@' #+ (список аргументов командной строки, включая пробельные символы).
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: эврика!
<Sergey_IT> скрипт, твою... )
<[Raiden]> его скрипт я не смотрел. А вот у орейли всё ок, 5.
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: учи чего-нить другое. А то застрянешь в этом баше. ) питон там или даже js - сможешь писать расширялки для гнома или даже быстр опереучиться на qml
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: что-то я не вижу новых ураганов..
<tagezi> или ты имел ввиду что-то другое?
<[Raiden]> Вот я тоже не всегда знаю что он имел в виду )
<[Raiden]> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2013/12/05/phonon-5-examples/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: winamp?
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: вообще то окно, на картинке 1в1 повторяет amarok 1.4.10
<JohnDoe_71Rus> невидал ниразу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зато помню были плееры с винамповыми шкурами. но старыми
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: Там был режим миниплейера, помимо базы-плейлиста, как в современнмо амароке или клементине
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: утром в новостях показывали англию бельгию, сейчас в калиниграде уже шторм... как дальше - не знаю
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, у нас пока вроде тихо, и сообщений я не вижу
<[Raiden]> они и сча есть. qmmp как минимум
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], я тоже себя часто не понимаю (
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: отдохни месяцок от кодинга ) С людьми пообщайся.
 * [Raiden] афк
<tagezi> http://fontanka.fi/articles/12830/
<Sergey_IT> да я 2 года уже отдыхаю )
<[Raiden]> Староват мужик просто, не сечет фишку в мобильных гаджетах.
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: )
<tagezi> не, просто они ценят своё время, а обычному человеку что прорекламируют, то он и съест
<[Raiden]> для миллионеров есть vertu ti
<Anton2d> #  Список аргументов не задан, поэтому цикл работает с переменной '$@' #+ (список аргументов командной строки, включая пробельные символы). Эвона чё выдумали, ну спасибо, теперь ясно.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: они выпускают старые нокиа? )
<Sergey_IT> у меня жена не миллионер - нокиа 6210 с 2000г., менять не хочет
<tagezi> ну, я тоже старенькой нокией пользуюсь.. чесно не понимаю нафига мне смартфон
<Sergey_IT> и на нем еще мчс предупреждения видны
<Anton2d> купил года два назад смартфон, звонить по нему - это мучение... оставил его чисто как навигатор, дубльгис, читалку. звоню по древней нокии
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему по смартфону звонить неудобно? если еще bluetooth есть
<andrex> да либо гарнитуру либо тама датчик растоянияя долженбыть чтобы блокировал экран когда к уху подносиш если это не китай конечно, в них 1000 гб памяти 16 гб рам 6 ггр 10 ядер 500 сим и нет датчика и камера гумно))
<andrex> и экран такой белее менее
<Anton2d> нихрена не видно на солнце, в перчатках не работает, кнопок нет, на обычном я звоню на ощупь - не глядя, - тачскрин - это говноизобретение для телефона, батарея на 2-е суток это смешно. Короче я ярый адепт простотелефонов.
<Anton2d> Чисто как компонавигатор - смартфон - норма, но не для звонить. Тчк.
<andrex> голосовой набор же
<andrex> тама даж печатать голосом можно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага, сегодня баловался набором текста с гарнитуры
<Anton2d> Голосовой набор, не асилил я, силы кончились, ;) вывел меня весь этот дебильный софт телефонный в андроиде. Мне удобнее хоткеи на 8 номеров частых в нокии и обычная тел книжка.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Anton2d: по старинке http://cs3-1.4pda.to/3808604.jpg
<Anton2d> не знаю, не моё, кому то удобно, я не спорю.
<Anton2d> JohnDoe_71Rus, без диска не зачёт ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> наверно и с диском есть
<Anton2d> да видел ;)
<Anton2d> Мне надо такой смартфон - с одной стороны нокия, что типа 3100 а с другой пусть андроид будет. Тогда гуд ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Anton2d: http://hi-tech.mail.ru/review/misc/YotaPhone_rev.html
<Anton2d> кнопок нету, мне надо физические кнопки.
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: http://top.rbc.ru/spb_sz/06/12/2013/893289.shtml
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Anton2d: с кнопками http://habrahabr.ru/post/201422/
<Anton2d> да мало кнопок же... ну ты понял, я придирчивый...
<Anton2d> Ладно, ушел.
<tagezi> Путин поздравил президента Финляндии с Днём независимости =)))
<tagezi> ещё бы государственный празник объявил =))
<Sergey_IT> да хватит уж праздников
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: у тя случилось что?
<Sergey_IT> не )
<tagezi> ну, ладно. странно, что-то ты впоследнее время вообще контекст не видишь =)
<andrex> да его сервер раздражает разговорами, потом он сюда заходит и воричт, отрываясь на нас :D
<Sergey_IT> сервер молчит
<andrex> ну темболее, сидит в одиночестве с молчаливой железкой
<Sergey_IT> andrex, посмотрел бы на тебя, как бы ты поставил на прибор крышку снизу,  когда крепеж придумали "британские ученые"
<andrex> а фотки есть?
<andrex> :D
<tagezi> очень тяжолое условие
<Sergey_IT> нет (
 * andrex заинтригован
<tagezi> поставить крышьку только тогда когла британские ученые придумают прибор
<tagezi> причем поставить её нужно снизу )
<andrex> изнутри
<Sergey_IT> вам смешно (
<andrex> эх серега серега....
<Denver79> привет. у кого то используется на роутере прошивка OpenWrt ?
<fuss> всем привет
<andrex> нет стремные они
<tagezi> Denver79: http://wiki.openwrt.org/ru/start
<Denver79> tagezi: там всё на английском :(
<Denver79> вот где там по-русски сказано как установить доступ к роутеру только для одного конкретного компьютера?
<tagezi> а, ты про это..
<Denver79>  tagezi: юзаешь эту прошивку?
<tagezi> не
<tagezi> хотя вроде где-то валялся ненужный роутер, нужно будет попробовать
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38604
<tagezi> а как теперь считать, они юнити форкнули или всётаки гном? )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> унигном
<[Raiden]> или гномти
<andrex> гнюнти
<andrex> гноюнибек
<tagezi> а гном теперь не самый форкнутое де? )
<andrex> да гном ваще чет мне разонравился, кде тоже, вот сижу посреди двух быших нормальными ДЕ...
<tagezi> andrex: есть же тинити, не?
<tagezi> ии как оно там.. форк кде
<andrex> есть, мне его искать лень
<andrex> покачто и компилить
<andrex> если оно копилируемое ваще
<tagezi> правда они его еле пилят
<tagezi> да вроде в дебиане даже сборка была
<andrex> нада им дружбу предложить)
<andrex> да нет у мня дебиана
<andrex> у мня LFS
<andrex>  FZLinux
<andrex> я долго колупал ппц почти год
<tagezi> типа был смартфон и роутер, но хотел компьтер )
<andrex> ну хотя есть чето бинаное в образах нада заткнуть в виртуалку
<tagezi> ну тада компиль )
<andrex> был воздух и тишина, но хотелось есть
<tagezi> напиши свой пакетный менеджер )
<andrex> нада чета на гите брать)
<andrex> а ну git))
<tagezi> который будет зависимости отсматривать прям из исходника сам и подтягивать
<andrex> этт auto-apt
<tagezi> и собирать.. и желательно с префиксами, что бы не париться
<andrex> оно из configure итд ищет
<tagezi> =) апт это не интересно уже.. половина линухов его пользует )
<andrex> ну ауто апт тока для гит
<andrex> да я както сам разюираюсь, один раз сконфигурил и увидел чего ему нада
<andrex> поставил сконфигурил и собрал
<tagezi> хм.. разве конфигурирование не нужно руками писать?
<andrex> дак оно есть в исходниках
<tagezi> ну всмысле файлик это, который конфигурирует
<andrex> другими написаное
<tagezi> ну, эт если его написали
<andrex> ну либо какойнить automake
<tagezi>  например не умею его писать, и у меня в проектах его нет )
<andrex> или install.py или еще какая фигня
<tagezi> кароче ты не хочешь писать пакетный менеджер )
<andrex> да это ппц нудно помоему
<andrex> хотя может просто скрипт на баше)
<tagezi> помоему пичать прогу это очень интересно
<tagezi> писать*
<tagezi> да все они начинались как скрипты на баше, а потом их переписывали на с++
<andrex> я лучше дождусь пока ктонить напишет)
 * andrex лентяй
<andrex> во нада у бсд спилить идею
<AndAnton2d> тест
<ubuntuhelp> AndAnton2d, Fail!
<andrex> надо было andon2d
<andrex> былоб хотябы правдой))
<AndAnton2d> но но! я тут смартофон тестю
<Sergey_IT> AndAnton2d, тест тест тест тест... помогаю
<AndAnton2d> клава жуть... да и либо мелко либо, мало. фтопку короче.
<andrex> да шо у него за ручище тама
<andrex> наверно валенком тычет в экран
<[Raiden]> Ему просто нужен 12 дюймовый телефон
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> ыыы
<andrex> и 24 дюймовый планшет
<Sergey_IT> лучше с вертушкой
<andrex> и на воздушной падушке
<Philipp2007> Подскажите как прописать в скрипте. что бы if выдавала true при появлении вывода из /dev/input/mouse0 не могу вспомнить какой я тогда костыль писал
<Sergey_IT> день скриптов получается... спроси антона2д
<andrex> !abs  > Philipp2007
<ubuntuhelp> Philipp2007, please see my private message
<andrex> учи
<[Raiden]> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/49546/bash-script-to-detect-and-record-mouse-movements
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: Большое спасибо. Намного более удобно написан скрип. Чем я раньше мудрил. Но abs все таки учить надо!
<[Raiden]> на баше уже столько написано, что навыки гугления могут быть важнее ))
<Philipp2007> Да навыки гугления есть. А вот знания английского нет (((
<Philipp2007> пытаюсь установить программку консольную а мне выдают: Следующие пакеты будут УДАЛЕНЫ:linux-headers-3.11.0-13{u} linux-headers-3.11.0-13-generic{u}  это к чему они ядро удаляют???
<Philipp2007> Сцыкотно как то ставить
<[Raiden]> апт может чистить неиспользуемые пакеты или типа
<[Raiden]> вполне возможно это можно отключить
<tagezi> http://fontanka.fi/articles/12845/
<tagezi> =)))
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeE2ORShouI
<andrex> несчастливое ведро просто)
<Philipp2007> Разобрался. Надо было сначала систему обновить. И после этого все встало
<[Raiden]> Philipp2007: Если фф пользуешся, могу такое расширение посоветовать для перевода http://www.s3blog.org/s3gt.html
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1206/h_1386353971_7080636_d37f62b8e3.png - как-то так выглядит
<Philipp2007> [Raiden]: Спасибо, но фф не пользуюсь после выходя 4 версии. Разочаровался. Хромом пользуюсь
<[Raiden]> ну там наверное что-то есть похожее.
<snql> может странно прозвучать на этом канале, но все же спрошу
<snql> почему в линуксе все тормозит? вот взять ту же жаву, приложение в линуксе слайд-шоу на javafx, а на винде все как часы и без лагов
<snql> и говорят о каком-то приросте производительности в линуксах. но я ни одного подтверждаюшего это тестами не видел
<tagezi> snql: у тебя жаба какая в линухе?
<snql> 7-45
<tagezi> оракловская или опен?
<Philipp2007> Ну некоторые моменты не очень оптимизированны для линукса. Но во многом он быстрее. Та же 13.10 кубунта намнго быстрее чем семерка. Ноут не новый
<tagezi> ну, тут можн поспорить сильно, поповоду скорости.. всё что с видео связано, обычно тормознее чуть чуть.. эт наверное из-за дров.. опен жаба тормазнее чем оракловская.. ну и в ней нет некоторых плюшек, так что инода она ваще просто не пашет
<snql> tagezi: оралоковская
<tagezi> snql: ну тада нужно смотреть, чо они там натестили, раз говорят что быстрее
<snql> я сам прогу пишу ) заметно невооруженным глазом)
<snql> может просто никто не берется оптимизировать это fx, там 3D до сих пор не поддерживается
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты чо не спишь?
<Sergey_IT> успею
<tagezi> а вдруг не успеешь? )
<Sergey_IT> не надейся, подушка не убежит )
<tagezi> шторм стороной обошёл вроде
<Sergey_IT> ага
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<Philipp2007> и тебе доброй ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2013-12-07
<Anton2d> утро!
<_d4vid> ky..
<Anton2d> Кто сталкивался. GTS450 2 монитора, 12.04, при включении второго, частота процессора видюхи врубается на полную и перестаёт работать повермицер.
<Anton2d> При использовании одного монитора, частота сбрасывается при неактивности нормально.
<Anton2d> Как-то не очень айс 75 градусов при полном бездействии видюхи.
<Anton2d> Ну и то что говно-флеш на полный экран не пашет на втором мониторе - это наверное норма ;(
<Anton2d> речь об этом: http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1207/h_1386410375_8864873_a55c0fc125.jpeg
<tagezi> доброе утро всем )
<ArtemZ> доброе
<snql> доброе
<snql> вот почему у меня сейчас не утро
<snql> почти идеальное время. чтобы просыпаться
<tagezi> когда встал тогда и утро
<snql> а ну то все с вами понятно =)
<tagezi> ну мне раньше тяжело вставать, особенно когда до 7 утра кодишь )
<flame132> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<flame132> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/oJmwQQ
<tagezi> ктонить пробывал LO на андройде?
<snql> что такое LO?
<tagezi> LibreOffice
<[Raiden]> У меня polaris , но пользовался раза два для просмотра
<[Raiden]> ку
<tagezi> ку )
<ArtemZ> на андроиде же вроде есть мс офис
<tagezi> не, меня именно ЛО интерисует
<ArtemZ> а смысл? не поддерживает ничего нормально
<tagezi> они сделали под винду, линь, мак.. и вроде под ффОС, андройд и ios
<snql> попробую, но я уже привык к smartoffice
<tagezi> ArtemZ: а смысл в мс.. они до сих пор не могут прочитать открытый стандарт?
<ArtemZ> все пользуются docx всё равно
<snql> стоп как не могут
<tagezi> смысл вообще в мс.. за что деньги платить если они нормальные проги сделать не могут.. ожно глюкалово
<snql> сохраняет же
<tagezi> да, но глючно
<tagezi> ArtemZ: я им не пользуюсь и моё окружение тоже
<snql> что-то я либру не нахожу в маркете
<tagezi> тоесть они его ещё туда не пихнули
<snql> мог и затеряться, среди других программ
<tagezi> прикона.. ну короче по коду видно что они впиливают кучу фишек в него чтобы он запускался и под ондроудом.. даже модуть сглаживания шрифтов чисто под андройд есть
<tagezi> андройдом* модуль*
<[Raiden]> В прошлом году работал в 1 компании, там было штук 50+ компов и на всех хп с офисом 2003
<tagezi> а модуль для ффОС смешной )) страничка в браузере с парой кнопок =)
<snql> мне лишь бы читалка )
<snql> а писать документы на планшете извращенство
<snql> правда помню в автокаде на планшете работал, потому что срочно нужно было, хорошо, что хоть мышка была рядом))
<tagezi> snql: ну там проме писать, наспимер кальк, призентации
<snql> то еще извращение
<[Raiden]> нынче к планшету можно клаву присабачить. Мс по этому поводу класн опропиариалась. У них зарядка и юсб отдельно.
<[Raiden]> рекламный ролик такой есть...
<snql> видели флешку на 500 гб?)
<[Raiden]> пока нет, но готов принять в подарок.
<[Raiden]> )
<snql> )) губа не дура
<snql> 700 штук (
<snql> учитывая что дохнут они быстро при каждодневном использовании, то весьма странное вложение денег
<tagezi> там exFat используют..
<tagezi> она пишет постоянно в разные места диска, что увеличивает срок службы
<tagezi> у жены на 100 гигов флеха.. год уже пользуеться
<tagezi> в апсторе тоже не нашёл ЛО, так что это наверное пока только разработки.. или замороженые штуки какие-то
<tagezi> зато латекс под iOS нашёл ))))
<ArtemZ> эх, шаббат подходит к концу
<tagezi> шаббат - это что-то знакомое..
<[Raiden]> http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=480896 тут написано тестовая версия.
<tagezi> угу, спасибо.. наверное, так в тестовом режиме и осталось
<tagezi> вообще у них код в стотоянии анахронизма от санофиса находится.. а огромная куча модулей в режиме патч
<tagezi> я себе чуть мозг не свернул пока допёр
<[Raiden]> У этого продукта длительаня история.
<[Raiden]> И наверное тяжел ов нем разбираться
<[Raiden]> Особенн оесли учесть что ЛО пишут разработчики которых оракл уволил. А остальная часть видимо пишет опен оффис.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хотя не знаю.
<tagezi> ну, там команда ушла, которая его и писала.. поэтому они и не меняют каталоги.. вопервых привычнее что где лежит, вовторых типа совместимость кода с ОО
<tagezi> но когда первый раз смотришь на дерево каталогов тяжело догадаться с первой попытки что sc - это каьалог с Calc =)
<tagezi> хотя типа вроде всё прозрачно SunCalc
<[Raiden]> я уж думал старофис
<flame132> ffmpeg -i source_video.avi input -acodec aac -ab 128kb -vcodec mpeg4 -b 1200kb -mbd 2 -flags +4mv+trell -aic 2 -cmp 2 -subcmp 2 -s 320x180 -title X final_video.mp4
<tagezi> [Raiden]: может и стар )
<flame132> а как цвет ника поменять?
<tagezi> кстати да.. Sun StarDivision.. а Writer там звался StarWriter
<tagezi> flame132: вичат своими алгоритмами показывает цвет
<flame132> tagezi: ммм понятно
<tagezi> они всегда одинаковые, касколько я помню.. [Raiden] например синий )
<[Raiden]> в квикре можно менять цвет
<tagezi> ну, у него вичат, а не квирк
<tagezi> у меня напимер ваще все черненькие )
<flame132> да вичат консольный
<flame132> как можно сделать, чтобы при старте компа, запускалась прога от пользователя. Гуя нету.
<tagezi> flame132: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=151949.0
<flame132> tagezi: спасибо
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<abra> посоветуйте домашний бесшумный сервачок?
<[Raiden]> беруши не предлагать?
<[Raiden]> а вообще это лучше на ихбт или тхг, там железные форумы ок.
<tagezi> берёшь любой плеер на андройде, и настраеваешь на нём сервак )
<tagezi> китайский дешовый... там прошивку, може придёться подбить под свои нужды только если что )
<_d4vid> https://twitpic.com/show/full/dnwz11 :)
<_d4vid> кде собралас по лестнице поднятся .. а тут на встречу юнити гг
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: кде имеет широкий круг пользователей лет 15 - это тонкий намёк на то, кто там поднимается.
<_d4vid> хаха
<[Raiden]> )
<_d4vid> и выглядит внешне как в год рождения... )
<tagezi> ну, если убунту будет наращивать и дальше такими темпами пользователей, то скоро кде отстанет от юнити
<_d4vid> +1
<[Raiden]> внешне изменения есть. И принципиальные есть. Панель внизу коенчно навевает что-то такое, старое. Но особой пользы от переноса её по умолчанию вверх или вбок нет. И в удалении тоже нет -  я видел кучу гномеров с панелями, они хотят видеть что зап
<[Raiden]> ущено и ставят расширения-кастыли, что бы иметь таскбар.
<[Raiden]> элементы управления внизу экрана скорее классика, чем что-то старое и вымершее. В той же осх по умолчанию док идёт снизу.
<tagezi> почему расширения-костыли?
<tagezi> а*
<[Raiden]> Авторы гнома считают что их продукт закончен и для просмотра что запущен оесть перебор по алт+таб или превью.
<[Raiden]> но реально быстрее взгляд на таскбар бросить и не редко проще по нему кликнуть. Перебот и превью могут отнять время
<[Raiden]> и расширения фиксят это , примерно как костыль.
<[Raiden]> хотя с таким виденьем вы можете не соглашаться.
<tagezi> ну, тогда плазмойды тоже костыли
<[Raiden]> может быть, если говорить о чем-то, чего нет по умолчанию ) Или о чем-то, что отрезано.
<[Raiden]> Но как раз в кде таскбар не отрезан, их вообще 2 в комплекте.
<tagezi> практически вес кде это либо плазмойд, либо стороння программа )
<[Raiden]> Наверное у меня просто слишком классический взгляд на то что должно быт ьв десктопном де. Нужно помолодеть в 2 раза что бы воспринят ькакие-то новые идеи )
<Sergey_IT> панели нужны тогда, когда они нужны , а нужны они не постоянно, для лицезрения
<Sergey_IT>  [Raiden], или постареть )
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/M77RYP
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: это может быть верно и кстати в кде релизовано, просто не по умолчанию. Панель может скрываться ,прекрываться или быть удалена вообще.
<[Raiden]> или может быть создано ещё любое их количество
<tagezi> о, да, коментарий.. это удобный рабочий стол )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], по умолчанию должно быть минимизовано - кому надо тот сделает, что ему надо
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: тут есть ещё 1 ньюанс. Ты наверное видел что в браузерах есть киоск мод или терминал гномовский может раскрыться в фуллскрин. В кде так можно раскрыть совершенно любое окно  и это тоже способ экономии места :)
<[Raiden]> Хотя это уже другйо вопрос
<tagezi> хотя его сделал очень странный человек, иногда мне кажеться , что у него слова "ничего лишнего" значат "ничего нужного"
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: по умолчанию должно быть привычно для большинства. И нигде по умолчанию панели не скрываются.
<Sergey_IT> а что значит - привычно для большинства? Как в виндоуз?
<tagezi> 4.11.4 вышел
<tagezi> вроде вышел, но в репах я его не вижу (
<[Raiden]> В целом ,всё это не важно. Как говорил 1 мой знакомый, не надо говорить о коньяке, его надо пить.
<tagezi> не надо его пить.. он вреден )
<tagezi> пей виноградный сок )
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: Да, хотя в осх окна управляются таскбаром внизу экрана и он не скрыт. Если таскбар имеет форму иконок и обозван доком -  суть не меняется.
<tagezi> хотя можно перефразировать: "Не нужно говорить о коньяке, нужно пить виногдный сок" =)
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> и сейчас андроидов больше, чем виндоуз
<Sergey_IT> и никто вроде на интерфейс не жалуется
<tagezi> потому что говорют что-то типа: "Дешего и игр много"
<tagezi> удобство тут не причем
<[Raiden]> 1. андройд используется на других устройствах. 2. На них мало места. Но даже там можно просмотреть приложения открытые если подержать кнопку home... Это вполне можно сравнить с превью гнома или скрытым таскбаром.
<[Raiden]> и скорее с последним, т.к. превью не умее тпоказывать все окна , только с текущего стола ) Их прокручивать надо.
<[Raiden]> я бы ещё добавил, что андройд не первая мобильная ос. И ещё ифейс по умолчанию скорее классический, чем экзотический, для этого типа устройств.
<[Raiden]> Поэтому все переходят на него в пол пинка.
<[Raiden]> ой, флуд )
<tagezi> +v
<tagezi> =)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> В общем не все новые ифейсы одинаково полезны. Самые яркие примеры метро о тмс и гном3 - имхо ) Хотя привыкнуть можно и к этому и есть %  людей которым нравится сразу...
<tagezi> да дофига народу которому нравится
<tagezi> и вообще, самый класический интерфес для настольконо пк это консоль
<tagezi> но что-то оно мало кому нравиться
<Sergey_IT> консоль - это инструмент
<[Raiden]> ну не так дофига как кажется. Многие утопали на хфце, цинамон и т.д. Или как я на кде. А есть и такие которые уже 2 года прыгают и не могут понят ьчто им с этим делать.
<[Raiden]> Вот только Сергей ИТ пользует юнити и не жужжит. Он наверное тут самый правильынй пользователь убунты.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> он просто жужалку положил в тумбочку и найти не может )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> вообще эта тема сложная. И кстати под тот же андройд есть лаунчеры со совими особенностями. У меня например помимо самсунговского тачвиза стоит Nova launcher и сейчас используется.
<tagezi> у меня коробка с андройдом.. так там монитор из трёх строк )
<tagezi> навигацыя там происходит только клавишами вверх вниз )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, я когда на своем сервере в 10.04 что то делаю (гном2), думаю - как же это неудобно )
<[Raiden]> У  меня есть виджет с часами, по клику на котоырй попадаеш ьв будильник. И мне не нравились часы в статусбаре. В нова лаунчере их можно выключить.
<[Raiden]> 2 часов как бы перебор )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а что ты 10.04 держишь?
<tagezi> там вроде и поддержки уже нет толком
<Sergey_IT> так работает же ). Обновы приходят
<[Raiden]> такие вот часики, они ещё показывают во сколько следущий будильник https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sonyericsson.digitalclockwidget2
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, лишней работы не ищу - веб/фтп сервер работает (как-то месяцев 8 не перегружал) и чего еще надо то?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, чо ему не работать то? я себе помню из ноутбука сделал сервачек с дебианом, тоже работал ))
<tagezi> просто к 10.04 вроде уже обновы должны были перестать приходить
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, до 15 года поддержка
<tagezi> там самое главное обновы безопасности, особо для ядра, хотя если он у тебя только для внутреней сети, то это тоже не особо важно
<Sergey_IT> месяц назад ядро новое было
<tagezi> ну такда да..
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а нафига тебе сервак? )
<Sergey_IT> а сервер у меня юниксовый 2001 года вроде
<Sergey_IT> чтобы с телефоном и флешками люди не приставали
<tagezi> не понимаю как эо может помочь
<Sergey_IT> так ко мне на прибор приходят образцы смотреть, а когда работаешь, отвлекаться некогда. Да и времени жалко на флешки фотки скидывать, пусть сами забирают через фт
<Sergey_IT> и договариваться со мной не надо - запись через веб на сайте
<[Raiden]> автоматизация
<IGo> Всем привет. У кого xubuntu 13.10 ?
<tagezi> IGo: лучше вопрос описать, а не выяснять что тут никто не пользуеться убунту
<tagezi> =)
<[Raiden]> айгоу или иго , вот в чем вопрос.
<IGo> Не могу нормально компиз установить. Эффекты встают коряво. Кое как добавил экраны на панель переключения окон, а как переключаешься на другой экран, то все панели исчезают и даже кликать безпонтово. Помогает только перезагрузка
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], так комп должен помогать в работе
<[Raiden]> фиг знает как сейчас работает компиз вне юнити.
<[Raiden]> спроси на форуме в разделе про хфце
<IGo> и еще... не могу установить тему. Кидаю папку в usr/share/themes и в домашний каталог, а только никакова... Короче... пробовал сторонние проги переключения тем, тоже безтолку
<tagezi> а темы от куда берёшь?
<IGo> xfaсe-look.
<IGo> =)
<tagezi> для гтк3?
<IGo> ну да
<tagezi> странно.. может из-за твоего компиза..
<tagezi> потому что у меня всё работало, когда я баловался с ними
<IGo> так изначально без компиза темы не встали
<IGo> ну... может просто 10-тка бажная
<IGo> тут и с регулятором громкости напряг, не работает
<[Raiden]> не, компиз на это не влияет, если только на темы заголовков окон
<tagezi> 13.10 ваще глючная..
<[Raiden]> регайся на форуме. Среди живчиков тут мало кто с хубунтой, вроде.
<tagezi> у меня сейчас нет в виртуалке её, что бы поколдовать
<tagezi> у артуса.. но у него дебиан
<IGo> ну короче ладно... Если долго мучиться, что нибудь получится
<tagezi> и он опять работает )
<IGo> Кстати... а как у вас работает центр приложений убунту ?
<IGo> =) не тормазит?
<tagezi> я им не пользуюсь
<IGo> У меня жутко тормазило на убунту. Я сперва погрешил на мощность своего нэтбука и установил Ксубунту. Но и тут почти тоже самое
<tagezi> я вообще муон большей частью удаляю.. ибо считаю его лишним
<IGo> ну в принцепе да, он реально лишний. Ну... лично для меня он служит как склад с описанием каких либо приложений. А для установки есть терминал
<IGo> кстати...
<tagezi> используй как склад гугл 0
<tagezi> )
<IGo> не ну и это естественно тоже. Ну когда лень шагать в гугл, то можно и туда
<IGo> блин... уже забыл что хотел сказать
<IGo> ну ладно, вспомню, напишу
<IGo> а! вспомнил
<snql> скушай клюквы, хорошо для мозга
<IGo> а если я удалю центр приложений убунте, то у меня система не слетит? Не потянет ли он за собой какие-нибудь системные зависимости?
<snql> отличный источник антиоксидантов
<IGo> snql, ладно
<snql> удаляй
<IGo> snql, а ты удалял уже?
<snql> я там все в рантайме по второму разу ставил
<snql> полсистемы выпиливал
<tagezi> я тут читал как человек жаловался, что он удалил куб в убунту, и он потянул за этим всем всё юнити
<tagezi> спросил как он ставил, он показал, спросил как удалял.. и потом под жня ржал )
<tagezi> д*
<IGo> весь гдм убил что ли?
<IGo> эээм...
<tagezi> ну он компиз снёс себе
<IGo> а это реально что ли слеоать без соответств. команды?
<IGo> а
<IGo> ну фик знаит
<tagezi> не, просто нужно читать что удаляеться, а не просто жать бутоны
<tagezi> а если мозгов нет, то лучше ничего не трогать
<[Raiden]> нагуглить не сложно как удалить всё кде или всё юнити и т.д.
<IGo> А я чё-то не понял... а нафик компиз после установки привязан к юнити? Что бы удалить компиз, если он меня запарил, то я должен быть подкован и знать куда и какие зависимости должны идти
<IGo> зависимости это такая штучка... хех...
<IGo> не каждый знает наверняка
 * tagezi рукалицо
<tagezi> IGo: лично для тебя.. когда ты удаляешь пакет, он обычно пишет что будут удалены такие вот пакеты, и просит тебя нажать Y или N )
<snql> не всегда )
<IGo> а как подругому удалить, если не нажать y ?
<snql> ну да, 99%
<IGo> тупо копировать пакеты в терминал по одной штучки?
<tagezi> и вообще.. в системе дофига и маленькая тележка пакетов, и конечно ты не обязан знать все зависимости и даже предназначение пакетов, но если ты не знаешь, нафига ты их удаляешь? думаешь что другие просто реальные дибилы и не понимают что
<tagezi> желают? )
<IGo> tagezi, ну вот пришёл чувак из окон. Там вообще на кнопочку нажал и усё. Он же не знает что тут мозг нужен
<tagezi> ну, пришёл, понял что не его, ибо мозг нужен, и ушёл обратьно
<tagezi> нас, линуксойдов (как это гордо звучит то =))) всего 1,5 % и я думаю мы обойдёмся без этого без мозга
<IGo> какой там лозунг у убуну был? Гуманность и дружественность?
<IGo> =))
<[Raiden]> IGo: Решение проблем будет не редко
<tagezi> иисус тоже говорил подставь вторую щёку )
<tagezi> после
<[Raiden]> готовься
<tagezi> того 3 крестовых похода было )
<IGo> аааа ну тогда ладненько =)
<tagezi> она более дружелюбна чем дебиан, хотя она более тормазнутая из-за этого
<tagezi> она более дружелюбна чес слака, арч или генту.. хотя тяжело настраиваема из-за этого
<IGo> чё-то не понял... дружественная он труднонастраиваемая? А это как?
<IGo> но*
<tagezi> эм.. блин.. ну в винде же у тебя такого вопроса не возникает, тут то в чем проблемма? )
<IGo> Не ну... просто я слыхал, что дружественномть и заключается в лёгконастраиваемости
<tagezi> это смотря что ты под этим имеешь ввиду
<IGo> хехе... ну не сервер это уж точно
<Sergey_IT> она и настраивается легко... человеком разумным
<tagezi> ну, и генту дружелюбная, когда руки из плечевого сустава ростут )
<IGo> ну лично для себя я убунту намтроил за 15 минут
<Sergey_IT> а чего жалуешься?
<IGo> Да я не жалуюсь. Просто удивляюсь чутка
<tagezi> IGo: круто.. а мне часа 4 пришлось возиться )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, да ты уже в дистрах запутался просто )
<IGo> ну у тебя видющка наверное супер-пупер абалденная tagezi
<tagezi> мне знакомый парихмахер расказывал, что только професионал может постричь быстро и хорошо.. я с ним согласен =)
<IGo> а у меня tageziтарая фигня
<IGo> так что... это уже -3 чса
<IGo> ой
<tagezi> у меня интел встроеный.. я его ваще не трогаю )
<IGo> что я тут понаписал =\
<IGo> А... ну и у меня тоже
<tagezi> бывает.. зато быстро )
<IGo> А на чего так долго настраиваешь тогда?
<Sergey_IT> делаем быстро и хорошо... вам как быстро или хорошо?
<IGo> и хорошо и быстро
<IGo> =)
<tagezi> и хорошо и быстро только в сказках
<IGo> Это сказочный навык, который всегда усовершенствуется
<IGo> =)
<Sergey_IT> неее в сказках страшно (
<Sergey_IT> там посылают не знают куда, неизвестно за чем и т.д.
<tagezi> ну, пока доставишь пакеты нужные, пока настоишь как нужно.. потом вид, что бы поудобнее было, поуютнее.. потом лишнее отключишь, что бы не так всё тормозило
<IGo> за-то приходит Ванька с женой и приданным в половину царства
<tagezi> угу.. и без тёщи )
<Sergey_IT> на этом сказке конец обычно... а что дальше, то страаашно
<IGo> Куда тёщю дел? Да так... дал попользоватьмя. А кто же её попользоваться взял? Эм... благородный старческий пансионат имени матушки Терезы
<Sergey_IT> и нет сказок типа - Иван царевич, 10 лет спустя
<IGo> Это точно. Вот сидит Ванька через 10 лет спустя и настраивает компиз
<[Raiden]> примерно так всё и есть. За 10 лет стало чуть попроще и больше хавту на русском.
<[Raiden]> А так по прежнему допилы и настройки )
<[Raiden]> ну ещё 3д появилось
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> да покрасивее стало за 10 лет.. раньше всё такое мощное, мужское, кубастенькое.. а тепеть всё гладкое, блестящее
<tagezi> лоснящееся )
<tagezi> опенвиндовс открываешь и понимаешь какого оно было раньше )
<IGo> Хех... а помнится как 10 лет назад, устанавливал windows ME из под доса. с:\setup.eve
<IGo> сидел и думал... мляяя... какой же я хакир
<IGo> =))
<IGo> правда говняный виндовс был, чесное слово
<IGo> вечно дискетку вставлять приходилось
<Sergey_IT> 10 лет назад Ме уже умер
<tagezi> и дискеты тоже
<IGo> ну 12
<IGo> =))
<[Raiden]> наверное через 10 лет современные дизайны будут тоже казатясь смешными, молодым особенно
<IGo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTtxDqLRVRI
<IGo> помнит кто нибудь эту игруху?
<[Raiden]> такую не видел
<tagezi> я тоже.. но по ощущениям на движок дума походит
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], ничего смешного 10-летней давности не вижу (кроме своего сайта)
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: )
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiESgYr35gA - прикольный кавер мановара.
<IGo> кстати помню дум был с матрым пиратским переводом
<IGo> Мляяя! Лови ублюдка!!!
<IGo> в то время это было в диковинку
<IGo> с матным т.е
<Sergey_IT> зато сейчас мат кругом (
<[Raiden]> Ты мне это напомнил ) http://hi-tech.imgsmail.ru/hitech_img/c242ff48bca93c8e20ae243f9169244d/r/884x-/i/7c/16/7fb5fdc683f56249a7f7e09575d8.jpg
<IGo> а ну да, Nokia же пробалась мелкашникам в рабство
<IGo> слышал, слышал
<IGo> продалась*
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/12/06/flashlight/
<IGo> у меня товарищь купил себе нокию с виндовс... честно говоря я ужаснулся
<tagezi> IGo: вообще нокиа начинала с производства бумаги )) если мне память не изменяет.. и мс они продали только производство сотовых телефонов
<IGo> фанарик??? Видимо этим фонариком обнаружили в темноте, мочившегося на забор алкоголика. Который в итоге подал иск на андройд
<IGo> Кстати, а никто не слышал как китайцы в партию утюгов (идущих в Россию), засунули жучки?
<IGo> Вот я ржал
<[Raiden]> 1 время мониторы они ещё делали элт, но видимо бизнес помер. Была ещё прогармка для теста nokia test
<IGo> а ну да... я в газете видел эту программку
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/documents/2077/445pro_big.jpg
<IGo> жесть... скоро сливные бочки от нокии появятся, таким темпом
<IGo> а чё... сливает нажав лишь одну кнопку смартфона
<IGo> Я ночевал в одной гостинице, где не нашёл на сливном бочке кнопку слива. Гостиница была 4-х звёздочной
<[Raiden]> )
<IGo> Пора бы им обратиться к нокиа
<[Raiden]> А в японии ты скорее всего не нашел бы нужную из пары десятков
<Sergey_IT>  в четырех звездах давно уже речевой интерфейс
<[Raiden]> Затопить этаж!
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> acess denied
<IGo> Sergey_IT который реагирует, когда с ним говоришь на ломаном англ. языке? Причём нужно правильно произнести
<IGo> какушонок до утра пролежит и стухнет
<Sergey_IT> так через переводчика в смартфоне и проиграть
<IGo> =)))))
<IGo> промт - будет жить
<IGo> ааа неее
<IGo> раньше был такой Magiс Goody
<IGo> я сочинения по анг. в нём переводил, за который получил жирный трояк
<IGo> ние*
<IGo> Этот гусь проговаривал текст так, что от смеха приходилось менять памперс и мыть пол
#ubuntu-ru 2013-12-08
<Anton2d> ツ
<gry> добрый
<Anton2d> ツ = "дерево" по японски, оказывается.
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<shenmue> !seen baronos
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<shenmue> !see baronos
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='see baronos'
<shenmue> пасиба железяка
<vamadir> <shenmue> а если так попробывать у гугла site:logs.ubuntu.ru/irc/freenode baronos
<shenmue> а он давно тут был?
<vamadir> хз, я сюда неделю не заходил
<shenmue> мне просто от него сообщение пришло аж от 24 мая дата =)
<vamadir> ну можно по логам покопаться
<vamadir> logs.ubuntu.ru/irc/freenode
<shenmue> хм.. может подскажешь полезные сайты по андройду ? в пм конечно
<shenmue> а то сплошь реклама и софт
<vamadir> честро говоря не знаю только 4пда
<vamadir> ну и xda
<vamadir> черт скоро экзамены а еще ничего не учил :( .
<_d4vid> ky..
<shenmue> в андройде мп3 на звонок можна?
<shenmue> а то не воспроизводит совсем
<tagezi> всем утра
<snql> дня)
<_d4vid> http://s.rpod.ru/data/pictures/00/00/02/53/18/76d9d93aaf81b28ec5331d15168e4144.jpg :)
<shenmue> ы
<snql> баян :]
<snql> :3
<Excited-> Ку! Чятлани.
<royek> ку чатлане
<andrex> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX
<Sergey_IT> забыл?
<andrex> ага :D
<Sergey_IT> татуировку сделай )
<_d4vid> :)
<_d4vid> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1471212_675390365816564_1175623772_n.jpg :)
<_d4vid> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/9863477.jpg красота ^
<Philipp2007> Сам рисовал? Как графические планшеты с линуксом дружат?
<_d4vid> не моё
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг понг понг...
<Camino3467> Привет всем!
<Camino3467> :)
<Camino3467> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Camino3467> !ls
<ubuntuhelp> ls (dir, vdir) — команда Unix-подобной операционной системы, которое выводит (обычно на консоль) содержимое каталога (по умолчанию текущего).
<OnkelTem> Приве
<OnkelTem> т
<OnkelTem> Чет с каждым разом сайт ubuntu.com становится всё хуже и хуже, по крайней мере найти там что-либо становится всё сложнее
<OnkelTem> Нужен 13.10 альтернативный, с установщиком текстовым. Не могу найти!
<OnkelTem> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads - зашел сюда, и ничего там не нашел.
<[Raiden]> так и должно быть, альтернейт больше не выпускается
<[Raiden]> можешь взять сервер или неофициальынй mini iso
<OnkelTem> о как, отлично
<OnkelTem> вообще я заметил такую тенденцию, что установщик убунты чаще не работает, чем работает
<OnkelTem> черный экран и всё
<OnkelTem> или ещё какая-нить хрен
<[Raiden]> в бутменю попробуй найти опцию nomodeset или vga
<OnkelTem> как выясняется то USB мешает, то наоборот, нужно мышь воткнуть, чтобы процесс пошел, то что-то вырубит в биосе, то что-то врубить
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: как вариант
<[Raiden]> ,sdf.n ,fub c rjryhtnysvb dbltjrfhnsvb b jnrhsnsvb lhjdfvb
<[Raiden]> короче дрова на видео могут косячить
<shenmue> С: Windows XP, Vista, 7
<shenmue> ой
<shenmue> не туда
<shenmue> смотрю игры в стиме (=
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: ну вот я не мог например забутаться на MacBook Pro 8.2, пока не вырубил (в параметрах ядра) вторую видеокарту
<OnkelTem> только я не понял как я это сделал если честно, просто воспользовавшись копи-пастом
<[Raiden]> Ясно. Я думаю есть хавту как ставить на мак и вроде даже специальынй образ
<[Raiden]> А я в этом ничего не понимаю
<OnkelTem> такая же фигня
<OnkelTem> а проблема в том, что нет нормальной документации
<OnkelTem> я помню времена, когда я зачитывался хаутушками TLDP
<OnkelTem> сейчас всё уже протухло, а новых нормальных howto пишут мало...
<shenmue> настолько захватывающе ?
<OnkelTem> даааа
<OnkelTem> например, я бы с радостью изучил как изучать и твикать загрузку всяких вещей в стоковом ядре бубунты
<OnkelTem> что в каком порядке идёт, зачем и почему...
<shenmue> для этого же есть бутлог или как он там? показывает что ядро грузит и ос на какой милисекунде
<OnkelTem> Блин, да я знал MSDOS лучше Linux )
<OnkelTem> shenmue: вот и всё так... где-то что-то есть. А как чётко по шагам всё делать? Какой параметр ядра за что отвечает и тд
<OnkelTem> по-хорошему, когда видишь черный экран во время установки, это я считаю вообще фейл
 * snql не пробил
<OnkelTem> и нет никаких нормальных инструкций как выходить из ситуации
<OnkelTem> тупо гуглишь, тупо находишь какие-то сниппеты, пробуешь, иногда помогает )
<OnkelTem> а сам думаешь - вот откуда человек, создавший тот или иной сниппет, этот код взял вообще?
<OnkelTem> то есть понятно, что если скачать исходники ядра и начать углубляться, то мнгие вещие станут более понятными. Но это слишком времязатратно
<[Raiden]> Я давно говорил, что должен быть список 100% поддерживаемого железа. А все остальные пусть ставят на свой страх и риск, без претензий.
<[Raiden]> )
<OnkelTem> Если такой список был бы, его можно было бы зашить в установщик, чтобы честно выводить чеклист: это будет работать, это - нет. Перед установкой )
<shenmue> о как вы обленились
<[Raiden]> ну да, типа того
<shenmue> так скучно было бы
<[Raiden]> Ест ьмасса других способов равлечся.
<OnkelTem> У меня друг купил новый комп сегодня, с несколькими видеокартами, чисто для фарма litecoins
<OnkelTem> ставит значит Убунту, ему — черный экран. Звонит мне, спрашивает что делать
<OnkelTem> вот сейчас учу его править параметры ядра, чтобы хотя бы графическую заставку вырубить )
<shenmue> а он сам не втыкает про линь? зачем ставит то тогда?
<OnkelTem> shenmue: ну не винду же под мат задачу ставить
<OnkelTem> а управлять как ею потом? удаленно
<shenmue> если в лайв режиме все работает значит и проблем не будет с поставленной
<OnkelTem> лайв не работает )
<shenmue> ну и вот
<shenmue> комп не оптимизирован под убунту
<shenmue> косяк твоего друга.
<OnkelTem> говорю, черный экран был... Но он вылечил его: говорит когда воткнута флешка и клава - не работает, а если подключить мышь - загрузка идет дальше. Но потом ругается на винт и не может на него ничего записать
<OnkelTem> shenmue: точно )
 * shenmue закурил трубку. дело раскрыто
<OnkelTem> В общем, как и 13 лет назад, Linux + труд = работающая система
<[Raiden]> местами может и хуже. Т.к. средства управления френдовые не только не спешат развиваться , но ещё бывает и урезаются )
<[Raiden]> Допустим если в гном2 я мог выбрать дейсвие на кнопку повер, то в гном3 я должен читать и работать что бы дейсвие сменить
<snql> быдло демонтировано ленина в киеве
<OnkelTem> мда
<OnkelTem> и менты снова ничего не сделали, как и когда быдло пачкало пьедестал
<OnkelTem> чтобы не провоцировать... хотя я не понимаю, что мешает их в кутузку увезти просто по хулиганке
<[Raiden]> Я читал та на украине семье премьера угрожают в открытую
<[Raiden]> надеюсь все ответят, даже если украина войдёт в ес )
<[Raiden]> И евробульдозер тоже
<[Raiden]> ах да, политика оффтоп
<snql> на ##russian заходите, майдан целую неделю
<snql> )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38614
<tagezi> чото народу многова-то, не? )
<shenmue> дада вываливайся =) а то тесно
<tagezi> да вроде побежали )
<rekcuFniarB> Я тут подумал, а не попробовать ли мне ещё раз перейти на pulseaudio?
<shenmue> с чего?
<rekcuFniarB> Качество звука с  ним страдает вообще по сравнению с alsa? Эквалайзер встроенный норм (я использую костыль alsaequal)?
<rekcuFniarB> shenmue: с alsa, с чего же ещё.
<shenmue> может с осс
<tagezi> пульс вроде надстройка над алса, не? о_О
<rekcuFniarB> Я раньше уже пробовал перейти несколько раз на пульс, надолго не хватало меня.
<rekcuFniarB> tagezi: знаю.
<shenmue> а нафига тебе пульса? не зря ж топики по ее удалению плодятся
<shenmue> на алса по мне звук чище
<tagezi> это голюцинация
<rekcuFniarB> shenmue: проблемы с alsaequal. Некоторые приложения работают некорректно (новый vlc вовсе отказывается через него выводить).
<shenmue> у меня алса и проблем нет
<shenmue> с влц тем более
<rekcuFniarB> У меня недефолтный конфиг.
<[Raiden]> пульс может ресемплировать в 44100 вроде по умолчанию. Наверное это можно назвать потерей качества, если источник с другой частотой
<[Raiden]> это вроде настраивается.
<rekcuFniarB> Есть ещё один идиотский баг с vlc. У меня наушники воткнуты в тыл, а колонки во фронт. Каналы эти дублируются и я просто в микшере включаю нужные (unmute). Так vlc почему-то при воспроизведении через тыл сильно сужает панораму.
<[Raiden]> багрепорт им напиши )
<rekcuFniarB> Они напишут УМВР.
<tagezi> они обычно отзываються
<shenmue> и пушит умвр
<shenmue> пишут* =)
<tagezi> потому что бакрепорт не очем
<shenmue> зачем же багрепорт тогда если на все ответ умвр?
<rekcuFniarB> Да и фиксить будут годами, как блокировку скринлокера фиксили :D
<rekcuFniarB> Некритичные баги в подобных крупных проектах очень долго фиксят.
<tagezi> это может быть не в их либах зарыто, потому так долго и фиксили
<shenmue> да это все Qt
<shenmue> стопудасов
<tagezi> напрмер в ЛО есть баг, которому уже почти год.. и они его не фиксят, ибо баг в либе не их, а кде )
<shenmue> вот вот
<shenmue> ждем реакцию райдена
<tagezi> райден )
<rekcuFniarB> Ну и что. Сделали бы костыль пока в кедах не пофиксят.
<shenmue> умвр  да?
<tagezi> ну кастыль есть.. ставишь себе гномовскую либу и пользуешь корявый ифейс )
<[Raiden]> Мне не платят, что бы реакция была ) Может быть баг неактуальный.
<rekcuFniarB> А что за баг, кстати?
<tagezi> ну да.. не актуальный.. ЛО падает при попытке сохранить документ )
<rekcuFniarB> Хз, у меня в кедах не падает.
<[Raiden]> а.. тот самый. А ты не обновлялся на 4.11.3?
<tagezi> ну у меня теперь тоже )
<rekcuFniarB> И не падал никогда при сохранании.
<tagezi> ну, тебе повезло значит.. райдену тоже
<tagezi> баг извесный, на фриидестопе зафиксирован, да и у нас на форуме я ответ получил.. ещё один сознался что он был )
<rekcuFniarB> А на каких документах падает? А то я в основном таблицы редактирую.
<tagezi> ну у меня восновном в калке и падал
<[Raiden]> 4.11.4 что-то запаздывает.
<tagezi> да, не собрали пока
<rekcuFniarB> ods или xls?
<tagezi> rekcuFniarB: ods
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: новый год…
<[Raiden]> солнце ещё высоко (c)
<rekcuFniarB> А кдешный веромикс норм?
<tagezi> да там не ЛО модуль.. поэтому файл не имеет значения.. там он по разному почемуто у разных выскакивает.. у когото "сохранить как"  у меня "Сохранить"
<tagezi> когда сохранил уже раз, то уже не падает
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: я пользовался некоторое время , эквалайзер работал.
<rekcuFniarB> А зачем нужен pulseaudio-module-x11?
<rekcuFniarB> Описание: X11 module for PulseAudio sound server
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: а почему больше не используешь?
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: мне что-то не нравилось в кмиксе, а сча его переписали. И я не стал ставить снова веромикс.
<shenmue> у кого мегафон?
<rekcuFniarB> У меня.
<shenmue> личный кабинет на сайте. а пароль то какой?
<shenmue> не вижу там регистрации. сразу только вход
<rekcuFniarB> Хз, была несколько лет назад регистрация.
<[Raiden]> в пропозед репе для 14.04 уже собрали. Скоро соберут и на релиз, наверное.
<rekcuFniarB> Я через USSD меню подключал услугу «сервисгид», там же вроде и пароль устанавливал.
<shenmue> хм щас глянем
<shenmue> а тариф на инет юзаешь какой?
<rekcuFniarB> Хз, я давно подключал, его сейчас нет. Там 3,5р. в день списывают, «безлимит».
<shenmue> Доступ к системе невозможен. Для получения доступа необходимо выполнить процедуру назначения пароля - круто. и нигде на сайте не написьконо хде этот пароль взять
<shenmue> вспомнилось почта на билайне. заглючила прикольно. при входе - аккаунт не существует а при реге аккаунт занят
<shenmue> и внутри этой почты пароль от локального хаба =(  хнык
<rekcuFniarB> shenmue: вот же http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/990/md6k.png
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: 1 картинка с ним осталась, правда только с ползунками гномкости http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1208/h_1386533725_4704494_f50b237c05.png
<shenmue> а я уже нашел. просто не думал что под спойлером инфа
<rekcuFniarB> Ну скриншоты я уже на сайте посмотрел.
<shenmue> о! все дуем на гугол =) смотрим новую штуку
<tagezi> что за новая штука?
<Sergey_IT> суперкомп
<tagezi> а.. дудл на гугл.ру ))
<shenmue> 107лет со дня рождения грейс хоппер
<tagezi> блин.. у меня просто по умолчанию гугл.фи выскакивает
<shenmue> про хоппер подумал что это про майкрафт что то. пора завязывать с игрой =)
<shenmue> гг - Название услуги - Номер безграничной любви
<shenmue> мдааа...
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/Id99So
<shenmue> куль
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, это твоя?
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/12/08/record/
<Sergey_IT> глобально потепление же, скоро до 100 дойдет
<[Raiden]> может измениться так, что где-то будет невыносимая жара, а где-то как на полюсе.
<[Raiden]> и ветры могут быть такие, что только в спец костюме выйдешь
<[Raiden]> Остаётся надеятся что это останется теорией )
<Sergey_IT> парниковый эффект наоборот сглаживает температуру
<Sergey_IT> кстати - это не теория, а гипотеза
<[Raiden]> изменения климата не обязательно являются только парниковым эффектом.
<[Raiden]> Могу сказать только, что 2 последних лета в москве, когда почти всегда 30+ , мне понравились.
<Sergey_IT> это да, но нам втюхивают именно парниковый эффект
<[Raiden]> =20 даже уже как-то не хочется. Ещё хотелось бы иметь море под Москвой.  Но в целом речек и озёр дофига.
<Sergey_IT> и 30 в москве может и ничего (помню где-то 3-5 мая попал в москве на +30, кгда листьев еще не было на деревьях - было ужасно)
<Sergey_IT> в питере больше 25 - это уже лишнее
<[Raiden]> немного политики, всеравн ооффтоп 1 прёт
<[Raiden]> http://ainbnews.su/korotko-i-yasno/fsb:-czru-opublikovalo-ofertu-dlya-predatelej.html
<Sergey_IT> так смотри, кто объемы эти читает и в сибирь их, удобно
<Sergey_IT> объявы
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6E7RUKwFzPw#t=0 - кличко приехал без галстука
<[Raiden]> что бы не съели наверное
<kurc> зачем ему галстук? может быть неформарльная встреча
<[Raiden]> Это была шутка
<kurc> :)
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<snql> что только не придумают лишь бы консольные команды не учить
<snql> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=38614
<tagezi> непонятно, а зачем обезьяне шифровать файлы? о_О
<tagezi> на сегодняшний день, при помощи гугла и правильного вопроса, консольные команды не обязательно учить, зачастую даже думать не нужно.. просто копипасть
#ubuntu-ru 2014-12-01
<unsorted> Так. Ну эт я понял. Как дальше быть))
<sharikoff> дальше ты сейчас грохаешь соединение то которое сделал
<sharikoff> втыкаешься в модем
<sharikoff> получаешь адрес автоматом
<unsorted> Оба соединения
<sharikoff> и курочишь модем до тех пор пока он не соедениться и не дас тебе инет
<sharikoff> дсл соединение
<sharikoff> а лан соединение выставляешь dhcp
<unsorted> Короче во втором соединении автомат дхцп правильно понял?
<unsorted> Так..ну соединение есть..инета нет
<sharikoff> ну так инструкция есть делай инет
<unsorted> Щас буду курочить его)))
<unsorted_> что-то не получается у меня с этим чертовым модемом starnet ar800 инет настроить и локалку..в режиме роутера не хочет нет работать..в режиме пппое тоже..соединение устанавливается а нета нету(( при настройке пппое в нетворкменеджере все отличн
<unsorted_> Всем привет
<unsorted_> Ребята, подскажите пожалуйста, что не так в этом файле http://itmag.es/1aIXD
<unsorted_> может галочку где не там поставил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> точно inet manual а не static ?
<unsorted_> насчет мануала я для эксперимента оставил..щас попробую статик.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/9325713/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=58492.0
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B8_%D0%B2_linux
<unsorted_> что значит петлевой интерфейс?  eth0(1) это я понимаю, а lo это что?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lo это петля на себя 127.0.0.1
<unsorted_> а то что после настройки этого файла у меня значек в трее пропал это нормально?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нормально. сеть либо тут в конфиге, либо через нетворк манагер
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если через манагер то в конфиге только lo авто должно быть
<unsorted_> неее  пппое через  пппоеконф а остальное вручную писал
<unsorted_> манагер неадекват какой-то
<unsorted_> http://itmag.es/5k4mw  сейчас поидее правильно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там была какая то команда, проверить файл на валидность
<unsorted_> в mc?
<unsorted_> поменял на static  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9325993/
<artemz> http://coolwanglu.github.io/vim.js/experimental/vim.html лол
<NoOova> Доброе утро!
<artemz> доброе
<unsorted> Доброе
<unsorted_> http://itmag.es/ZLhn  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9326584/
<unsorted_> что значит локальный ип адрес?
<|rapidsp|> адрес твоего хоста
<unsorted_> f gj 'njve
<unsorted_> а по этому что можешь сказать ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9326653/
<unsorted_> лучше задам вопрос по другому.  согласно этому файлу http://itmag.es/ZLhn  правилоно ли прописан маршрут http://paste.ubuntu.com/9326673/
<unsorted_> вот еще если надо http://paste.ubuntu.com/9326695/
<|rapidsp|> у тебя маршрут указан для твоей же подсети
<|rapidsp|> если я ниче не путаю
<|rapidsp|> он имел бы смысл если б как раз тот адрес был на eth0 который на 10....
<|rapidsp|> Но тогда надо шлюз для него
<NoOova> Меня последняя строка смущает
<NoOova> и предпоследняя
<NoOova> хотя..
<NoOova> Вроде норм
<NoOova> Я бы метрику прибавил только 7-й строке
<unsorted_> мой 11.6 пингуется. должны остальные пинговаться
<NoOova> 172.25.11.1 пингуется?
<unsorted_> а как ее добави
<unsorted_> сек
<unsorted_> 7 packets transmitted, 0 received, +6 errors, 100% packet loss, time 6032ms pipe 3
<unsorted_> это 11.1
<|rapidsp|> ну все
<unsorted_> ?
<|rapidsp|> надо включить 172.25.11.1
<unsorted_> в interfaces прописать или как?
<|rapidsp|> никак. Он просто пинговаться должен
<unsorted_> и что делать
<unsorted_> этот ип получается мой шлюз
<|rapidsp|> получается
<|rapidsp|> либо чтото с проводами либо шлюз совсем не 172.25.11.1
<unsorted_> Как узнать адрес шлюза? Например, если ваш IP адрес 172.25.18.102 то ваш шлюз 172.25.18.1 Или, как пример, IP адрес 172.25.16.12 то ваш шлюз 172.25.16.1 вот по такой аналогии я прописывал
<|rapidsp|> адрес шлюза зависит от админа этого шлюза
<|rapidsp|> но направление верное - он должен быть в твоей подсети :)
<unsorted_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9327133/
<unsorted_> это для винды маршрут
<unsorted_> разве что только маску в маршруте 255.255.0.0 добавить
<|rapidsp|> ну оно так и есть
<|rapidsp|> странно, что не пингуется, хотя могли просто файрволом пинги порезать
<unsorted_> т.е. 172.25.0.0/16  тоже самое что 172.25.0.0  255.255.0.0 ?
<|rapidsp|> ну да
<unsorted_> а в хабе вот такая хрень http://paste.ubuntu.com/9327184/
<unsorted_> где же собака то зарылась...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> собака порылась тут, в песочек
<unsorted_> а есть смысл сейчас через нетворк манагер создать езернет соединение и там прописать 172.25.11.6  255.255.0   днс 172.25.1.2
<unsorted> Хоть винду обратно ставь...
<artemz> адрес роутера то верный?
<unsorted> Да я хз..я сейчас воткнул обычный свич не требующий никаких чнастроек zyxel
<unsorted> Я на роутере по умолчанию все кнопкой сбросил. Инет есть на компах. К хабу нету доступа
<unsorted_> http://itmag.es/ZLhn  http://itmag.es/4NV60
<unsorted> А сейчас витую пару провайдера тупо в сетевуху воткнул..аналогичная ситуация..
<unsorted> Карочею ну его нафиг это мозгоклюйство..ставлю обратно зло..
<unsorted> А бубунту потом на отдельный комп воткну
<artemz> есть рейд 50 из 8 дисков. один диск отсутствует, другой умер. насколько всё плохо?
<SergeyIT> "все хорошо, прекрасная маркиза..."
<unsorted> При настройке модема в режиме роутера ип маску и шлюз модема указывать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> unsorted: а простой роутер не разрули ситуацю?
<unsorted> Неа..даже втыкал кабель провайдера напрямую в сетевуху..
<unsorted> Ща винду поставил..модем снова роутером настраиваю..и думаю какую ему маску ип и шлюз писать
<NoOova> unsorted: сдашься - все
<NoOova> чини
<JohnDoe_71Rus> надо не в сетевуху а в роутер. настроить соединение с провайдером а за роутером он все разрулит. и инджой
<unsorted> Потом. Отдельный жестак куплю..буду чинить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а если через роутер не получиться, сношать во все отверстия ТП провайдера. ибо если тока на винде это монополизм
<unsorted> Ога...500р настройка. А давеча мне сказали что только с виндой рпботают
<NoOova> Снеси винду
<NoOova> и все её проги
<NoOova> винт полностью отформатируй под linux
<NoOova> чтобы небыло желания возвращаться
<unsorted> Дапатом. Мне сеть нужна..хотя бы на время
<SergeyIT> тогда лучше комп выкинуть
<unsorted> Я ща фото скину..гляньте че мне там писатт
<unsorted> Я согласен что с винды надо уходитт...она цуко держит..
<unsorted> Китайцы вон уже отказываютсч от нее
<unsorted> У нас ведь есть мозги. Грамотных спецов много..так почему бы и нам не сделать свою ос
<NoOova> Сделай
<JohnDoe_71Rus> те "спецы" только грамотно пилить могут
<NoOova> Может быть конечно ты не представляешь всего объема, который стоит за "своя ос"
<unsorted> Я не умею
<NoOova> Начни с флешки из маркера
<NoOova> :)
<UNIm95> NoOova:  да ты редкий тролль
<NoOova> !NoOova
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova - грязный тролль :)
<unsorted> Бгг))
<SergeyIT> он не тролит, а истину глаголет
<unsorted> http://itmages.ru/image/view/2083584/0e2f1601  вот что мне туда писать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> unsorted: automaticaly не прокатывает?
<unsorted> Ну можно ввбрать и автоматом
<unsorted> Ща ребутнусь..посмотрим
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты вообще чего настраиваешь?
<unsorted> Ar800 starnet в режиме роутера
<unsorted> Я фото выше скидывал
<unsorted> [20:59] (+unsorted_) http://itmag.es/ZLhn  http://itmag.es/4NV60 [20:59] (+unsorted_) http://itmag.es/ZLhn  http://itmag.es/4NV60
<NoOova> http://www.rt.ru/data/doc/Instruction_Starnet%20AR800%201.5.pdf
<NoOova> Это не подробная инструкция?
<NoOova> Раздел конфигурирование PPPOE и DHCP
<NoOova> (предполагаю, что на модеме - т.е. роутере)
<unsorted> У меня они вроде обе. Щас dhcp настрою
<unsorted> Так то у меня два компа и два пользователя. Оба соединяются через пппое
<JohnDoe_71Rus> unsorted: настраиваешь модем роутером. если есть внутренние порты, клиентов вешаешь туда. если нет - свитч.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> модем может раздавать dhcp клиентам а хочешь статик
<unsorted> Вот у жены щас нет работает. А я щас на винде не могу настроить))
<unsorted> На своем компе
<unsorted> Чтоито не так делаю
<NoOova> Тебе нужно настроить интернет не на компе
<NoOova> а на модеме
<NoOova> Как эту проблему решишь - дальше будет просто
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если часто дергаешь. оборудование провайдера какое то время может хранить сессию и не получится войти даже с верными данными
<NoOova> особенно если кто-то другой в это время под этим пользователем активен
<NoOova> попробуй тот ноут вырубить
<unsorted> Блин..ну на компе то настройку новогово подключения надо создавать. Как я в нет то вылезу
<NoOova> usb-android, wifi-android
<unsorted> Во
<NoOova> с телефона раздай
<JohnDoe_71Rus> NoOova: имхо кто то у тебя знамя троллинга отнять хочет )
<unsorted> Подключился
<unsorted> Ек макарек
<NoOova> ладно я работать
<unsorted> Бгг...у меня и в винде такая же фигня..тооько мой ип пингует
<unsorted> А в остальных пишет что заданная сеть недоступна
<unsorted> Рррр
<unsorted> Все таки дело не в модеме
<unsorted> Инет то есть
<unsorted> Походу модем в бридж для локалки надо настроить
<unsorted> Звонил ща в поддержку. Воткнул кабель в комп и пинги пошли
<unsorted> Локалка заработала. Щас модем буду мучатт..точнее уже завтра
<unsorted> Всем привет
<artemz> привет
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> да, вечера
<NoOova_> привет
<sharikoff> ку
<kyshtynbai> ку
<[Green]> приветы
<unsorted> Здарова
<tagezi> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2014-12-02
<OnkelTem> Как же я з
<OnkelTem> Пишу скрпты для автоматизированной настройки серверов и деплоя сайтов
<OnkelTem> Уже второй месяц )
<OnkelTem> Иногда такое ощущение, что изобретаю велисопед
<unsorted> Может быть так оно и есть?))
<OnkelTem> unsorted: да нее, я бы проверил. Хотя я знаю в чем проблема - уже есть разные решения для подобных задач
<OnkelTem> но все они написаны на каких-то языках
<OnkelTem> а мне нужен тупо bash
<OnkelTem> то есть я понимаю, что 90% моих задач решается с использованием этих решений, но моя интуиция мне подсказала, что 10% нерешаемых встанут в 90% времени
<OnkelTem> так что я решил фигачить на баше
<OnkelTem> где-то 1500 строк получилось. Тепурь могу конфигурить LAMP веб-серваки на debian 7.x по одному Enter
<OnkelTem> мне нужен _только_ ssh доступ, после чего я реально жмакаю enter
<OnkelTem> осталось найти клиентов, чтобы окупилось 150 часов, вваленных в эту хрень...
<OnkelTem> Ради прикола, есть у кого сервачок чтоб настроить? :)
<tagezi> месяц рабочего времени это 160 часов
<OnkelTem> ога
<OnkelTem> я примерно 2 месяца писал эту хрень
<OnkelTem> 168 ;-)
<tagezi> [03:34] <OnkelTem> осталось найти клиентов, чтобы окупилось 150 часов, вваленных в эту хрень...
<OnkelTem> и?
<tagezi> 100500
<OnkelTem> tagezi: ты там чая напился? :)
<OnkelTem> время то позднее
<OnkelTem> Вчера посмотрел фильм Транс (2013), не советую
<unsorted> ...
<unsorted> Во..попер коннект
<NoOova> OnkelTem: Еще тот велосипед
<NoOova> у каждого почти есть свой "набор скриптов для деплоя"
<NoOova> который создает виртуалхосты, структуру директорий, пользователей
<NoOova> ))) и прочее г.
<NoOova> у меня даже дашборд был на perl и Curses::UI (псевдографический фреймворк такой)
<NoOova> как же мне приятно от мысли что я сейчас этим большене занимаюсь :)
 * gaalex очень грустный
<SergeyIT> съешь конфетку
<gaalex> SergeyIT, не поможет.
<gaalex> никто эклипсом не пользуется?
<SergeyIT> съешь две )
<gaalex> xD
<unsorted> Всем привет
<|rapidsp|> опять сломал?
<unsorted> Нее..ща расскажу
<unsorted> На двух компах есть pppoe соединение. Модем в режиме роутера и бриджа настраивал. Через модем интернет работает и там и там но адрес моего dc++не пингует. В общем сеть работает только если кабель напрямую в сетевуху воткнут
<unsorted> Starnet ar800  . Че делат ь))
<unsorted> После звонка оператору выяснилось что походу моя сетевуха и модем конфликтовали. Вроде как два макадреса было..как то так
<NoOova> :) не так.
<unsorted> Я не помню что уже говорили но он был удивлен что я таким образом сеть пытаюсь настроить))
<unsorted> Либо грит свич либо бридж..а толком там и не  сказал че с модемом делать
<NoOova> Специалист техподдержки? Да ладно?
<NoOova> Мне кажется, ты с банальной проблемой настройки сети возишься уже слишком много
<NoOova> И свич и бридж это все не то
<NoOova> тебе нужен роутер
<unsorted> Нуу...сказал бридж воткнуть. А вобще сеть проверяется если кабель напрямую воткнут в комп
<unsorted> Да сеть щас у меня пашет на винде. Только без свича и модема
<NoOova> как сейчас настроено
<NoOova> кабель откуда? от провайдера который идет?
<unsorted> Кабель в компе. В сетевухе настройки ип маска и днс и прописан в консоли маршрут
<unsorted> Ога. От провайдера
<NoOova> не надо в консоли ничего прописывать. Тебе нужно 1) настроить на модеме режим роутер или маршрутизатор 2) на компе поставить подключение dhcp
<NoOova> все!
<unsorted> Надо завтра попробовать
<NoOova> Кстати, неловкий вопрос
<unsorted> ?
<NoOova> модем ведь по ethernet к компу подключается?
<NoOova> Так, на всякий
<GriefNorth> NoOova: зачет))))
<unsorted> Эмм...как это узнать..я не особо разбираюсь в этом
<NoOova> он такой прозрачненький?
<unsorted> Знаю что вроде как протокол такой
<NoOova> коннектор
<unsorted> Понятно. Можешь дальше не тролить)))
<NoOova> я не тролю, вдруг ты USB-можем так настраиваешь
<unsorted> Нее..)))
<|rapidsp|> да, помнится на фотке кабель питания был подключен, а вот других проводов я не увидел :)
<unsorted> Может недоглядел?)))
<NoOova> unsorted: http://www.rt.ru/data/doc/Instruction_Starnet%20AR800%201.5.pdf страница 24
<NoOova> С картинками, как нужно настраивать.
<unsorted> Вспоснил
<unsorted> Вспомнил
<unsorted> В саппорте мне сказали что у меня вск через какой то мост работало
<NoOova> мост - это когда на низком уровне все работает. Это делается для того, чтобы избавиться от протокола ADSL - ты оказываешься как будто в одной сети с провайдером.
<NoOova> в это время ещё нет ip-адресов
<NoOova> только mac
<NoOova> поверх этого ты на компе настраиваешь pppoe-соединение
<NoOova> у него уже есть ip-адрес.
<unsorted> Ну..мне про мост сказали. Я передал что вспомнил
<NoOova> ты мою ссылку посмотрел?
<NoOova> Сможешь так сделать?
<unsorted> Да. Я качал этот пдф уже
<NoOova> Вот, отлично. После этого, на всех устройствах нужно будет настроить автоматическое получение ip-адреса (dhcp).
<NoOova> никаких pppoe-соединений ни на винде, ни в ubuntu создавать не нужно
<unsorted> Ок. Модем в режиме маршрутизатор. Все настройки на компе автоматом
<NoOova> Верно
<unsorted> Только для моей версии прошивки потихой другая настройка в режиме роутер. А как он тогда без пппое инет раздаст? Нафига мне тогда логин с паролем
<NoOova> Это на самом модеме настраивается
<NoOova> там в веб-морде модема нужно будет ввести эти параметры
<unsorted> Т.е. два pppoe соединения в модеме настроить. Верно?
<NoOova> неа
<NoOova> одно
<unsorted> А логина то как бэ два..один мой а один жены
<NoOova> А зачем так?
<unsorted> Ну у меня свой комп у нее свой. У каждого свои интернет. Чтобы не канючить друг у друга..ну дай комп...ну дац в интернет залезу))
<NoOova> Это кто такое решение посоветовал?
<NoOova> Жесть...
<unsorted> Ну..был бы анлим я бы через роутер по вайфаю на второй комп раздал
<NoOova> а это не безлимит?
<NoOova> я что-то совсем запутался.
<unsorted> Ненах..какой на камчатке безлимит)))
<unsorted> Одно название
<NoOova> тогда хуже. тебе такое решение не подойдет.
<NoOova> если реально 2 учетки и на них нужно считать по-разному
<NoOova> тогда оставь bridge, а pppoe настраивай в самой убунтеъ
<NoOova> по своему логину
<unsorted> Да хрен сетка через бридж работает...
<NoOova> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/pppoe_%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%BA%D0%BB%D1%8E%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%8F
<NoOova> смотрел?
<NoOova> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%BA%D0%BB%D1%8E%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D0%BA_%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%83#%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%BA%D0%BB%D1%8E%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D1%81_%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5%D0%BC_pppoe
<NoOova> или лучше это
<unsorted> Да пппое у меня через дсл  и  пппоеконф работало без проблем
<NoOova> ок, и в чем проблема?
<unsorted> Проблема в том что к хабу не подключается когда шнуры в модем воткнуты.
<NoOova> Ага, а хаб зачем?
<NoOova> Домашняя сетка?
<unsorted> В топку этот модем...лучше посоветуйте нормальный роутер..а хаб это  dc++ локалка.
<unsorted> Флайлинк или strong dc++
<unsorted> Чтоб понятней было: есть провайдер. Он прелоставляет услугу локальной сети. 150р в месяц. Настраиввешь сеть и dc++ и качаешь по локалке всякую фигню
<NoOova> Кстати, рекомендую не StrongDC
<NoOova> он паршивый
<NoOova> рекомендую Valknut
<unsorted> У меня флай стоит
<unsorted> Стронг не импанирует))
<NoOova> И че почему не подключается? :)
<NoOova> Ты это и хочешь выяснить?
<NoOova> адрес хаба пингуется?
<unsorted> Да я в душе не чаю)) мозг вроде есть..руки тоже..маны курить умею)) напрямую через комп все как часы работает. Завтра попробую через свич. Там два порта вроде работают нормально. Должно хватит))  адрес хаба, если через модем то не пингуется
<unsorted> Может порты пробрасыватт надо..
<NoOova> только одно устройство у тебя - модем. Верно?
<NoOova> Что за "свич" ты упоминаешь? Я предполагал что это какой-то неправильно названный режим в модеме, типа bridge.
<NoOova> Если свич - это тупо свич, он же коммутатор, то его наличие между компом и модемом вообще никак не должно влиять на процесс.
<unsorted> Да. В него кабель провайдерв и от него уже на компы кабеля. Свич..zyxel. обычный на 5 портов. Белый. Без всякого вебинтерсейса и настроек
<unsorted> Вот этот тупо коммутатор у меня немного сломан. Я его не трогаю даже
<unsorted> Могу еще раз фото модема выложить
<unsorted> Или схему нарисовать чтоб наглядней было
<NoOova> а "Starnet ar800" откуда тогда?
<NoOova> Если кабель от провайдера "сразу входит в свич".
<unsorted> Нееее
<unsorted> Свич до модема стоял
<unsorted> Свич ща не пашет
<unsorted> Есть два компа и модем
<unsorted> Все
<unsorted> И три кабеля
<NoOova> в модем входит телефонная линия?
<NoOova> или туда входит ethernet и модем используется тупо как свич?
<unsorted> В модем входит витая пара провайдера в разъем е1. Из разъема е2 выходит витая пара на мой комп. И из разъема е3 выходит пара на комп жены
<unsorted> Все
<unsorted> Больше нет нифига
<unsorted> А как этот старнет работает я хз...сейчас вроде в режиме бридж настроен
<NoOova> со свичем работало?
<NoOova> с модемом в качестве свича не работает. Верно?
<unsorted> А в данный момент витая пара провайдера у меня в моем компе безо всяких модемов. Со свичем все работала кроме сети ибо на тот момент у меня ее не было
<unsorted> С модемом в качестве свича не работает
<unsorted> Видимо в этом и проблема
<NoOova> ...
<unsorted> А если в модема тупо все настройки удалит
<unsorted> Ь
<unsorted> Он будет работать как тупо коммутатор(тупо свич)
<NoOova> Понятия не имею
<unsorted> Вот мы походу и нашли зарытую собаку
<unsorted> Значит я зря убунту снес...
<unsorted> Щас на винде гемор какой то стал...дрова поставить надо..дефолтный браузер чмо..антивирь ставить надо..
<unsorted> Прогу для записи поставь..то поставь..это поставь...чет раздражать стала))
<red_shuhardt1> Так Vim или Emacs?
<ascet> всем привет
<NoOova> red_shuhardt1: неудачно
<UNIm95> red_shuhardt1:  Блокнот.
<red_shuhardt1> какой? гэдит? ))
<UNIm95> red_shuhardt1:  notepad.exe
<red_shuhardt1> UNIm95: notepad pp тогда уж. Но exe не труЪ.
<targitay> всем привет
<UNIm95> red_shuhardt1: а ты шутки не понял
<targitay> ты мне?
<red_shuhardt1> UNIm95:  понял) я позицию держу! не мешай!
<UNIm95> targitay:  ты разве red_shuhardt1 ?
<targitay> сори ,я потом обратил внимание
<targitay> ребят,есть кто-нить кто может помочь новичку?
<UNIm95> !ask|targitay
<ubuntuhelp> targitay: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<targitay> подскажите плз,не могу смотреть онлайн тв от провайдора Инетком,пишет нужен плагин vlc,но он установлен.что делать?
<targitay> что,все вымерли?
<UNIm95> targitay: какой плагин?
<targitay> UNIm95: просит плагин VLC
<UNIm95> targitay: Какой?
<targitay> UNIm95: при его установке пишет ,что он уже установлен
<targitay> UNIm95: vlc media
<UNIm95> targitay:  ты смотришь видео через браузер?
<targitay> да
<UNIm95> Какой браузер?
<targitay> хром,мозила-в обоих такая беда
<UNIm95> targitay: ты ставил browser-plugin-vlc
<UNIm95> ?
<targitay> ну так вроде да
<UNIm95> браузер перезапускал?
<targitay> да
<UNIm95> targitay: libavcodec-extra поставил?
<targitay> хз)
<targitay> наверное нет
<UNIm95> targitay: mozilla-plugin-vlc и это тоже
<targitay> UNIm95: а какой конкретно?там их много,но для rubuntu нету,есть для ubuntu,,его ставил -пишет плагин уже установлен
<UNIm95> Так у тебя какая ось?
<targitay> kubuntu
<UNIm95> targitay: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html , http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VLC
<targitay> UNIm95: пишет что пакет уже установлен
<UNIm95> targitay:  libavcodec-extra-53. на борту? А mozilla-plugin-vlc?
<targitay> UNIm95: ну так да
<UNIm95> тогда хз.
<targitay> UNIm95: первое где взять?
<UNIm95> найди в синаптике. или муоне
<targitay> UNIm95: а как в синаптик войти?
<UNIm95> двойным кликом на его иконку
<targitay> ну у меня маун - в нем нету
<targitay> а синаптик где найти?
<UNIm95> а просто libavcodec и libavcodec-extra?
<UNIm95> синаптик это как муон.
<UNIm95> мне синаптик  привычней
<targitay> по этому поиску выдает winff
<targitay> и он установлен
<UNIm95> ну тогда точно хз
<targitay> а ты случайно в wot не играешь?
<UNIm95> играл
<targitay> у меня праблы при обновлении клиента ,он почти каждые 10-20 сек вылетает ,не знаешь что делать?
<UNIm95> targitay: сними галку использовать торрент
<targitay> где?
<UNIm95> ключ вверху лаунчера
<targitay> огромное тебе спс!!!!!!
<UNIm95> targitay: у тебя какая видюха.
<UNIm95> ?
<anton6> Привет, можно ли здесь задавать вопросы по Ubuntu?
<UNIm95> !ask|anton6
<ubuntuhelp> anton6: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<NoOova_> UNIm95: амвдруг, это единственное, что его интересует?
<UNIm95> NoOova_ может быть.
<anton6> Установлена windows 7,  нет возможности загрузиться с флешки или CD диска. Вопросы:1 как сделать установку linux/unix/etc дистрибутива из windows 7 в обход загрузки флешек и дисков.  2. Как поставить grub 2 из windows, так как с помощью него можно потом подцепить в
<NoOova_> я бы не мучался с инсталляторами из-под винды, т.к. раньше там получалось что-то корявое.
<anton6> ок, спасибо
<UNIm95> anton6: юзай флешку
<UNIm95> или диск
<NoOova_> можете попытаться в VirtualBox прокинуть раздел, предварительно подготовленный
<UNIm95> инстал из-под винды хреновый.
<stanislav> anton6: еще вариант -- plop
<stanislav> http://www.plop.at/
<unsorted> ..
<unsorted> Всем привет
#ubuntu-ru 2014-12-03
<unsorted> ...
<red_shuhardt> я что то не пойму, за что отвечает динамическое меню юнити?
<red_shuhardt> Всё, спасибо за внимание, нашёл подробное описание) любопытная штука, будем пробовать в работе, авось сгодится на тчо.
<red_shuhardt> извиняюсь за дублирование сообщений, хочу увидеть как будет отображаться длинный текст:
<red_shuhardt> (09:35:58) Leagnus вышел из комнаты (quit: Changing host).
<red_shuhardt> (09:35:58) Leagnus [~Miranda@unaffiliated/leagnus] вошёл в комнату.
<red_shuhardt> (09:41:06) [Green] вышел из комнаты (quit: Ping timeout: 245 seconds).
<red_shuhardt> (09:41:30) [Green] [~Green@unaffiliated/greene] вошёл в комнату.
<red_shuhardt> (09:44:34) Offoffoff1 [~Offoffoff@vir1a.toonel.net] вошёл в комнату.
<red_shuhardt> (09:45:30) Offoffoff вышел из комнаты (quit: Ping timeout: 258 seconds).
<red_shuhardt> и ещё раз
<red_shuhardt> 09:50:44) red_shuhardt: извиняюсь за дублирование сообщений, хочу увидеть как будет отображаться длинный текст:
<red_shuhardt> (09:50:44) red_shuhardt: (09:35:58) Leagnus вышел из комнаты (quit: Changing host).
<red_shuhardt> (09:50:44) red_shuhardt: (09:35:58) Leagnus [~Miranda@unaffiliated/leagnus] вошёл в комнату.
<red_shuhardt> (09:50:44) red_shuhardt: (09:41:06) [Green] вышел из комнаты (quit: Ping timeout: 245 seconds).
<red_shuhardt> (09:50:44) red_shuhardt: (09:41:30) [Green] [~Green@unaffiliated/greene] вошёл в комнату.
<red_shuhardt> (09:50:44) red_shuhardt: (09:44:34) Offoffoff1 [~Offoffoff@vir1a.toonel.net] вошёл в комнату.
<red_shuhardt> (09:50:44) red_shuhardt: (09:45:30) Offoffoff вышел из комнаты (quit: Ping timeout: 258 seconds).
<red_shuhardt> хм, да вроде ничего, без ошибок. Почему некоторые жалуются, что некорректно отбражается длинный текст и его желательно разбивать на несколько сообщений?
<NoOova> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, inkvizitor68sl, sharikoff, andrex
<andrex> NoOova: ?
<NoOova> ^^^
<andrex> @voice red_shuhardt__
<andrex> !voice
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/ef85w
<JohnDoe_71Rus> раздача плюшек )
<red_shuhardt> да знаю я о правилах, но это проверка была, о чём и написал, эта проверка была прологом к актуальному вопросу.  В чём нарушение?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> red_shuhardt: у тебя не одним  сообщением а разбито на несколько
<red_shuhardt> Отсылал то я одно сообщение, но с переносами. Это клиент разбивает на отдельные сообщения или сервер?
<red_shuhardt> ubuntuhelp:  ябеда-корябеда.
<red_shuhardt> кто нибудь работает на VIM или на EMACS?
<rapidsp> а шо у нас в линуксе есть для управления проектами?
<red_shuhardt> rapidsp: всмысле, информационный менеджер/планировщик?
<artemz> смотря в каком смысле управления
<rapidsp> red_shuhardt: типа того
<rapidsp> ну есть техничкескаие задачи, есть ресурсы, сроки и т.д.
<artemz> redmine / jira ещё что то
<artemz> задача - тикет. у него может быть крайний срок, приоритет и т.п
<rapidsp> о redmine даже в репах есть :)
<rapidsp> и проект вроде живой, апдейты октябрьские присутствуют
<rapidsp> пасиб, посмотрим
<artemz> всё равно уг, ибо на руби
<artemz> да коряво
<artemz> ещё можешь посмотреть https://taiga.io
<red_shuhardt> rapidsp: выбор не велик, но достаточен: Evolution - почтовая программа с календарём/планировщиком/заметками.
<red_shuhardt> Thunderbird - посредством плагинов может выполнять те же задачи.
<red_shuhardt> под KDE имеются интегрированные решения, но на мой взгляд кривовато взаимодействуют друг с другом (может я не до конца разобрался).
<red_shuhardt> Под Гном есть Planner. Не работал с ним. Насколько понял достаточно простой.
<artemz> red_shuhardt: это всё без совместной работы фактически
<rapidsp> ну да
<red_shuhardt> Взаимодействие посредством гугл каллендаря это не то взаимодействие?
<artemz> имхо тикеты - оптимальное взаимодействие. и независимоть от вендора
<NoOova> rapidsp: redmine, phabricator из бесплатных, Jira, YouTrack из платных
<NoOova> Все хороши. Мы на Jira перешли, вроде норм.
<djigit> Всем привет! Ставил мускул, он при установке предлагал первую настройку (юзер, пароль и т.д). Я походу не правильно набрал что-то из этого, теперь не могу к базе подключится. Пробовал переустановить, но он снова настроится не предлагает, просто
<djigit> ставится со старыми настройками. Как перенастроить-то?
<UNIm95> djigit: mysql_save_start
<UNIm95> или что-то в этом роде
<UNIm95> посмотри по автокомплиту mysql_
<djigit> mysql_secure_installation Оно?
<UNIm95> djigit: да
<djigit> Сразу прости пароль рута - я ж его и не помню
<djigit> *просит
<UNIm95> djigit: энтер не проходит?
<djigit> нет, но спасибо, уже разобрался. нашел способ в вики сбросить пароль
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<NoOova> привет
<Sergey_IT> скучно
<unsorted> Всем привет!))
#ubuntu-ru 2014-12-04
<unsorted> Подскажите пожалуйста. Zyxel giga 2 может работать как обычный свич(коммутатор)?
<unsorted> Может стоит у кого
<tagezi> в 6 часов утра?
<tagezi> unsorted: https://plus.google.com/117986073065899301244/posts/GyrYi77kdLV
<unsorted> Хз...у меня 16 07
<unsorted> Бгг))
<tagezi> ты ч камчатки чтоли?
<unsorted> Ага)))
<tagezi> классно, жо аляски рукой подать )
<unsorted> Оляско не нашо..((
<tagezi> а у меня вот 6 часов утра
<tagezi> и я чото промахиваюсь по клавишам уже
<tagezi> наша не ваша, какая разница.. красиво
<tagezi> там по крайне мере чисто, в отличии от россии
<unsorted> Не знаю...не был я там))
<unsorted> А ты там был?
<tagezi> где? на асляске?
<tagezi> пока не был, к сожалению.. зато почти всю россию пешком прошёл.. и вот по сравнению например с поганенькой финкой, в которой я уже тоже напутишествовался, день и ночь..
<iLabs> Всем привет! Как можно установить Sublime Text в терминале?
<unsorted> А че пешком то? Машины же есть..сел и поехал
<tagezi> угу, со скоростью света, что бы вообще нифига не видеть
<tagezi> iLabs: а вчем проблема то?
<tagezi> овечка реально а тему
<tagezi> в*
<iLabs> tagezi $ sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<iLabs> Reading package lists... Done
<iLabs> Building dependency tree
<iLabs> Reading state information... Done
<iLabs> E: Unable to locate package virtualbox
<tagezi> а что общего между вб и ст?
<tagezi> чо догадался чтоли?
<tagezi> по обоим вопросам в гугле первая ссылка )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> уж полночь близится, а Райдена все нет.
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: райден в джабере сидит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> персонал или на каналах?
<tagezi> на канале обычно он есть
<tagezi> новости постит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: кстати ты slitaz кукинг не баловался?
<tagezi> баловался.. классная системка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я про удалить/добавить пакетов под себя
<tagezi> но он хорош только ели в том виде как есть.. ну с минимальными добавлениями, иначе уже всё, вылезает за рамки и становиться обычным пожерателем процессора и памяти
<tagezi> так там же кнопочка есть создать образ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вот live метров 40 а ставишь на винт и 250 мало становиться
<tagezi> ну так ты туда суёшь всё что не поподя
<JohnDoe_71Rus> уже нету кнопачик, лазил вчера. но нашел slitaz pizza
<tagezi> от куда ты 250 накачал?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ничего не сую. тыкнул в виртуалку iso образ и с него поставил на виртуальный жесткий диск
<tagezi> эм.. у меня в 36 мегобайт он залазил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и вот 250 метров диск под завязку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> проведи эксперимент
<tagezi> нада будет попробовать ещё раз
<tagezi> хотя, 250 всёравно меньше чем 8 гигобайт
<tagezi> полностью в память залазит
<red_shuhardt> как узнать имя команды для запуска той или иной программы?
<red_shuhardt> Например мне нужно запустить центр обновлений, из консоли. Как узнать, какую команду вводить?
<red_shuhardt> Что то в гугле найти не удаётся. Слишком много левой инфы по работе с терминалом, конкретного ответа не найду.
<|rapidsp|> интуиция
<JohnDoe_71Rus> набрать центр обновлений в линзе не вариант?
<SergeyIT> найти команду в desktop файлах где-то  /usr/share/applications
<SergeyIT> утра, неспящим
<red_shuhardt> JohnDoe_71Rus:  не ариант, по той причине, что хочу просмотреть листинг происходящего, что бы терминал показывал. А значит надо из терминала запускать.
<red_shuhardt> SergeyIT: Доброго
<SergeyIT> можно запустить и в системном мониторе  посмотреть
<red_shuhardt> SergeyIT: это идея!
<nolka> hi
<SergeyIT> red_shuhardt, а PID можно так посмотреть wmctrl -lp
<red_shuhardt> Это команда такая?
<SergeyIT> да, только установить надо sudo apt-get install wmctrl
<NoOova> red_shuhardt: поискать по названию в /usr/share/applications
<NoOova> Хм, уже ответили, не видел
<gregorijus> Добрый день. Как отключить угасание экрана на минт 17 xfce?
<unsorted> Добрый
<NoOova> gregorijus: это не канал про Mint и XFCE
<gregorijus> и всё, что можете сказать? Я в печали...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> gregorijus: xfce4-power manager
<gregorijus> спасибо
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<sharikoff> re
#ubuntu-ru 2014-12-05
<[Green]> привет
<red_shuhardt> gry: привет. Не знаю, помнишь ли, как помогла мне с установкой f.lux. Не имел возможности сразу отписаться.
<gry> помню :)
<red_shuhardt> "ставьте xfce4-indicator-plugin, добавляйте «Индиакторы» в панель, fluxgui там работает" - сработало. Спасибо.
<gry> ура
<zElena> hi
<gry> hi
<zElena> Ðàçðåøèòå çàäàòü âîïðî ?
<ubuntuhelp> zElena! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<gry> UTF-8 please
<gry> ne chitayetsya
<zElena> a ceychas ? тест
<zElena> тест
<ubuntuhelp> zElena, Понг понг понг...
<zElena> видно ?
<Ellena> Здравствуйте
<Ellena> Хотела обратиться за помощью
<JohnDoe_71Rus> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Ellena> Имееться: ASUS P5BV-C / 4L (RTL) LGA775 < i3200 > PCI-E+SVGA+4xGbLAN SATA RAID ATX 4DDR-II < PC2-6400 >
<Ellena> Сконфигурирован RAID 1 , но при усатновке ubuntu-12.04.5-server не видит дисков вобще, в чем может быть проблема ? без RAID 1 аналогичная ситуация, как установить ? что выставить чтобы определились диски, чтобы потом хотя бы программными средствами поставить raid ?
<Ellena> Зарание спасибо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чем потестить свежекупленный винт?
<NoOova> JohnDoe_71Rus: smartmontools?
<NoOova> а потом можно, например, dd погонять
<NoOova> Или хочется статистикую какую-то?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну хочется погонять симулируя работу. данные туда/сюда. и скорости посмотреть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что то типа Crystal Disk Mark
<JohnDoe_71Rus> о, в Дисках кажется был какой то тес
<NoOova> Ага, что-то было
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ругается "ошибка перемещения к смещению "
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там есть оценка производительности
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://zenway.ru/page/gnome-disks вот эта утилита
<UTL> Good evening! I joined this channel hoping you've heard of an Ubuntu Touch developer named "wesnoth".
<UTL> This is the link I'm referring to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/ovation I don't know who "wesnoth" is, but I wanted to know how to fix his image.
<UTL> Hello? Does anybody here speak English?
<gry> A little bit
<UTL> Good! Did you get my message about "wesnoth"?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-touch is the channel not here UTL
<gry> https://launchpad.net/~battle-wesnoth is his launchpad page. You could contact him using the information there after exhausting #ubuntu-touch resources; please do tell them more details though - what exactly is wrong with the image etc.
<UTL> I know, but "wesnoth" is from the Russian Federation. Maybe it's just a wild idea, but I thought you guys might be able to help me, nonetheless.
<bazhang> be patient in the proper channel UTL
<UTL> Okay. Thanks anyway. Sorry if I caused any trouble.
<gry> If you tell what is wrong with the image, probably. I think this channel is about all of ubuntu -- including ubuntu-touch -- but if you can speak English and if you expect helpers to speak English, then #ubuntu-touch is the place where the touch geeks gather :)
<UTL> Well, since you put it that way... Where can I get a Cyrillic keyboard? :-P
<gry> I spent about 10 minutes right now scribbling letters on it with a fine pen.
<UTL> Oh.
<gry> It's a white one. With a black one I have to use pieces of sticky paper and stick them onto edges and it is more time consuming.
<gry> First I add the kb layout to the OS of course so that I see what to scribble.
<UTL> Sounds confusing. I guess it's not just a series of keys, then.
<gry> Russian alphabet is not combinations. Each letter is one key.
<gry> http://phantom.sannata.ru/konkurs/img/valerys001/0002.jpg
<UTL> That's how it is with my keyboard - for each letter, I mean. Numbers and symbols are a different matter.
<UTL> Here's what mine looks like, if you didn't know: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0a/QWERTY_keyboard.jpg
<NoOova> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<NoOova> Хм... где там подсказка про язык
<NoOova> !lang
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='lang'
<NoOova> !language
<ubuntuhelp> Пожалуйста, следите за своим языком и тем, чтобы помочь сохранить этот канал дружелюбным.
<NoOova> !ru
<ubuntuhelp> На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<NoOova> Во
<gry> ничего себе
<gry> для общения с людьми у которых не настроена раскладка нельзя по-английски балагурить? :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> транслитом в очень крайних случаях. но не на чистом аглицком
<UTL> gry: Since I assume you offered to help when you said earlier if I'd state my problem, you could probably help, then allow me to explain...
<gry> ok, I'm joining #ubuntu-touch then to read it
<gry> above in here, people told me that it's not good to use English in this channel :)
<UTL> Really? I was about to tell you here, but since you're joining #ubuntu-touch, then I'll leave this channel.
<gry> NoOova: спасибо за указание :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> gry: посмотрел бы я на тебя, если б ты на английском канале начал по-русски писать
<gry> я и писала с две дюжины раз, правда приходилось всем половину переводить (чего я здесь не сделала...)
<nolka> ох лол
<gry> :)
<nolka> а я не умею по инглишу шпрехать
<nolka> да и поболту =\
<Ellena> Помогите удалить Unity окружение , используеться xfce 4
<gry> попробуйте начать с «sudo apt-get remove unity» или найдите Unity в центре программного обеспечения и нажмите кнопку Удалить
<nolka> ubuntu-desktop
<nolka> или unity-desktop
<nolka> unity-common
<nolka> ченить такое
<andrex> Ellena: sudo apt-get remove unity unity-2d-places unity-2d unity-2d-panel unity-2d-spread unity-asset-pool unity-services unity-lens-files unity-lens-music unity-lens-applications gir1.2-unity-4.0 unity-common indicator-sound indicator-power indicator-appmenu libindicator6 indicator-application evolution-indicator indicator-datetime indicator-messages libnux-1.0-0 nuxtools
<andrex> или unity-*
<andrex> на свой страх и риск)
<andrex> прива все
<andrex> ubuntu-desktop удалять бесполезно эт вирт пакет и за собой нифига не тянет
<andrex> при удалении
<andrex> бага в зависимостях чтоли, причем давно
<Ellena> вобщем удалила и все
<Ellena> не запускаеться
<Ellena> (
<andrex> что именно не запускается?
<andrex> может там просто ligtdm улетел вместе с юнитей)
<andrex> посавь ченить типо kdm xdm *dm
<andrex> хотя это телепатство какоето)
<NoOova> Я знаю где у вас ошибка
<NoOova> Она в слове "запускается", прямо между "т" и "с".
<andrex> граматей)
<andrex> !tsya
<ubuntuhelp> Если не хотите получить лопатой по затылку - выучите правила с http://tsya.ru
<Ellena> грустно все это
<Ellena> досвидания
<andrex> ну яж сказал на свой страх и риск)
<VMV> привет всем! помогите разобраться, apt-get говорит что задублирован источник, а в sources.list вообще этих ппа не вижу, куда копнуть?
<VMV> http://pastebin.com/YkArYD4f
<VMV> ругается на ппа от гугла
<VMV> есть кто живой?)
<tagezi> VMV: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<tagezi> два раза
<tagezi> раньше спрашивали как настроить.. теперь просят посмотреть сколько вуковок
<tagezi> б*
<VMV> да ладно, как два раза? если один из сырцов а второй обычный?
<VMV> а вот сама ругня - W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<tagezi> VMV: если тебе не нужна помощь, зачем ты задаёшь вопросы?
<tagezi> посмотри в лог который скинул
<VMV> да это я скопировал один кусок два раза %)
<tagezi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/380330/duplicate-source-error-on-apt-get-update
<tagezi> тогда читай это
<VMV> а ты чего такой злой?)
<tagezi> потому что достали вопросы на которые гугл выдаёт 10 страниц ответов с решением проблемы
<NoOova_> VMV: не рекоммендую ругаться
<VMV> да я и не намерен, я просто зашел помощи попросить. причем не впервой на этом канале, и постоянно как-то натыкаюсь на "плохое настроение" :)
<VMV> tagezi, спасибо, ссылка помогла
<NoOova_> VMV: если переименоваться в девушку, возможно будут помогать охотнее =)
<NoOova_> Хотя, сегодня заходила одна Алена, что-ли. Ей не помогли.
<VMV> NoOova, а, так вот почему тут частенько "девушки" убунту чинят))
<VMV> Алену видимо уже раскусили))
<andrex> VMV: дубликаты в сорслите у тя ищи
<andrex> либо ппа и сорс лист конфликтуют
<VMV> ага, спасибо всем, решил проблему
<andrex> да немазашто
 * andrex тормоз
<unsorted> Всем привет
<NoOova_> привет
<NoOova_> Ну что, проблема решилась?
<unsorted> Решилась простым втыканием шнура в сетквуху.
<NoOova_> http://global.dlink.com.sg/site_img/Products/DES-1005D/DES-1005D_main.jpg
<unsorted> Роутер надо брать. А этот модем полное фуфло
<NoOova_> зачем роутер?
<NoOova_> тебе свич нужен. мы же уже решили это
<NoOova_> вот бери смело самый дешевый dlink свич. 300р цена вопроса.
<unsorted> Это у вас 300р стоит?)))
<NoOova_> у вас есть dns или ulmart?
<NoOova_> или ситилинк
<unsorted> Я хочу от проводов избвавится. По вайфаю на комп инет раздавать
<unsorted> Таких нету..есть другие
<NoOova_> тогда тебе нужно и свич и роутер
<unsorted> Эмм...а просто роутера недостаточно будет?
<NoOova_> а второй комп со второй учеткой ты куда подключишь?
<NoOova_> через роутер ты не смоешь настроить 2 разных учетки pppoe
<NoOova_> у тебя должно быть так. ща нарисую
<unsorted> Я думал так: в роутер втыкается один провод провайдера, в компы втыкаются усб адаптеры и по вафле раздается нет. А на одном компе тупо настраивается сеть
<NoOova_> щас я нарисую
<NoOova_> 2 сек
<NoOova_> unsorted: http://www.gliffy.com/go/publish/6706563
<NoOova_> простейший вариант со свичем
<sharikoff> unsorted: я так понял ты не справился с роутером
<sharikoff> =)
<unsorted> Да это нихрена не роутер..обычный старый адсл модем ростелекомовский))
<NoOova_> sharikoff: он использует модем в качестве свича!
<NoOova_> а можем видимо чето фильтрует между портами на L2 и у него pppoe не работает местами
<sharikoff> ну чо.. у нас тоже циски 3750 стековые как  тупые свичи используют.. это щас нормально
<unsorted> Блин..ну инет то работал на двух компах через этот модем. А вот с сеткой фиг..
<NoOova_> Ты можешь купить свич и роутер
<NoOova_> в свич ставлять первый комп и сам роутер
<sharikoff> просто роутер
<NoOova_> sharikoff: не все так просто
<sharikoff> он будет поднимать пппое на модеме
<NoOova_> у него там 2 pppoe аккаунта.
<unsorted> По логике 2 аккаунта-этотдва мак адреса так?
<NoOova_> и оба нужны
<sharikoff> а нафига 2
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> тогда вигор с двумя ван портами
<NoOova_> так что нужен либо роутер умеющий как-то создавать 2 pppoe и тегировать трафик, либо свич перед роутеромъ
<unsorted> Так надо)) у меня нет анлима.
<NoOova_> sharikoff: ему нужен один биллинг на одном компе, другой на другом
<unsorted> Один мой а один жены акк
<NoOova_> я не уверен что дешевые свичи умеют поумному тегировать
<NoOova_> так что решение со свичем перед роутером самое простое
<NoOova_> можно свич и 2 роутера
<NoOova_> тогда будет 2 wifi-сетки, одна с одним аккаунтом, другая с другим
<sharikoff> http://www.draytek.co.uk/products/business/vigor-2925
<sharikoff> тыц
<sharikoff> =))
<unsorted> Тыц
<NoOova_> чет мне кажется что это рублей 10 стоит
<sharikoff> фигасе.. 13 штук.. да нафик он нужен
<NoOova_> 4000грн = 12000р
<NoOova_> ага я угадал
<NoOova_> =)
<NoOova_> свич и 2 роутера - 2000р
<sharikoff> лучше бушную циску взять за 3 штуки
<sharikoff> 1721 какую нть
<unsorted> Нафига мне циска?))
<sharikoff> по мущински будет
<NoOova_> 2 tplink 741 - 150р. 1 dlink 1005 - 300h
<sharikoff> =))
<NoOova_> 1800 можно уложиться
<NoOova_> 1500р + 300р
<unsorted> А если  на роутере настрою одно pppoe а второе на компе создам-так не прокатит?
<NoOova_> прокатит. только куда ты будешь комп то втыкать
<NoOova_> в роутер - нельзя
<NoOova_> роутер - устройство L3, а PPPOE - L2
<NoOova_> поэтому перед роутером нужен свич
<NoOova_> в который будет втыкаться и роутер и комп
<unsorted> От хитрожопая система нипель
<sharikoff> NoOova_: если микротик то можно 1 порт отделить
<sharikoff> или 2
<sharikoff> один будет ван второй лан
<sharikoff> а 2 остальных на 1 соединение
<NoOova_> а какая модель так умеет?
<sharikoff> любая врод
<sharikoff> е
<NoOova_> Ну тогда наверное можно его...
<Sergey_IT> а Ли где?
<sharikoff> на микроте можно удивительные штуки делать. тока он глючный при больших нагрузках
<unsorted> Что за микротик?
<sharikoff> http://nanaiki.ru/products/MikroTik_RouterBoard_RB260GSP во
<sharikoff> даже с PoE
<NoOova_> А для Wan у него надо ещё что-то докупать?
<NoOova_> там тока SFP...
<sharikoff> http://nanaiki.ru/products/MikroTik_RouterBoard_RB951-2n
<sharikoff> ненадо
<sharikoff> http://wifimag.ru/helpful-information/base/3522/ настройка
<NoOova_> интересно. хочу поиграться с этим
<NoOova_> а можно прошивку от него поставить например на dlink dir320?
<sharikoff> вот 2 пппое http://lanmarket.ua/stats/mikrotik-routeros-dva-provajdera-balansirovka-marshrutizaciya-firewall-%28bez%20skriptov%29
<NoOova_> балансировка же не подойдет...
<sharikoff> NoOova_: проще купить
<NoOova_> sharikoff: у меня просто есть ненужный dir320
<NoOova_> есть кстати и serial2usb и распайка. могу и прошить напрямую
<NoOova_> ардуина есть, могу программатор запилить
<sharikoff> круто
<sharikoff> я все хотел на него выключатели приделать
<sharikoff> и датчики протечки
<Sergey_IT> а чего подтекает?
<sharikoff> если воду не закрыл чтоп звонил
<sharikoff> или смску посылал
<Sergey_IT> а пинцип какой? По проводимости, когда уже потекло?
<NoOova_> геркон можно на водосчетчик повесить...
<Sergey_IT> а если потечет до счетчика
<NoOova_> Например, у соседей сверху:
<NoOova_> ну можно сделать многофакторную штуку
<NoOova_> например чтобы она слушала, и детектила в шуме звук воды
<NoOova_> но она может задетектить, например слив унитаза у соседей
<NoOova_> либо может мерять влажностьC в квартире, но тогда может например весной ложно срабатывать
<NoOova_> это все можно сочетать с камерой детектящей какие-то плавные изменения
<NoOova_> но все может испортить... кошка
<NoOova_> можно по углам в ванной и кухне распихать безпроводные датчики влажности, которые на намокание реагируют.
<NoOova_> беспроводные*
<Sergey_IT> залить комнату самому и не мучаться так
<NoOova_> датчики намокания кстати не помогут вот в таком случае: http://potolokmontaj.ru/images/images/Zatopili-natyazhnoi-potolok.jpg
<unsorted> http://lanmarket.ua/stats/mikrotik-routeros-dva-provajdera-balansirovka-marshrutizaciya-firewall-%28bez%20skriptov%29   т.е. можно смело брать какой-нибудь роутер микротика?
<NoOova_> unsorted: вопрос к sharikoff
<NoOova_> я попрежнему советую купить самый дешевый свич и самый дешевый роутер tplink (только с антенной)
<unsorted> А если еще проще то тупо один свич без вафли
<NoOova_> да.
<NoOova_> лучше вначале взять попробовать у друзей
<unsorted> Так наверно пока и поступлю..а то жизнь усложняю себе))
<Sergey_IT> усложни другим - это правильно
<unsorted> Нуу..да)) тут мне хотя бы объяснили что и как. Спасибо за помощь))
<tagezi> вечер
<Sergey_IT> и тебе
#ubuntu-ru 2014-12-06
<red_shuhardt1> Есть ли графическая утилита для настройки/назначения дополнительных кнопок мыши?
<red_shuhardt1> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> red_shuhardt1, Понг понг понг...
<ambal> q2all )
<ambal> подскажите есть ли патч к дровам catalyst для 3.18 ядра?
<mva> ambal: они же на открытые переходят
<ambal> mva: открыте стоят, я хотел проприетарные поставить
<mva> так AMD решила сворачивать проприетарные
<mva> т.е. ядерная часть и прошивка - полностью в опенсорс
<mva> а проприетарный только юзерспейс
<ambal> mva: хм, а можно где-то прочесть об этом? что значит проприетарный только юзерспейс?)
<unsorted> Ужос...
<unsorted> Ку ку
<NoOova_> привет привет
<unsorted> Щас наверно опять убунту воткну рядом с виндой..или опять вместо нее
<unsorted> Устат я чет от нее..решил поигратт...скачал 4 игры и не одна зараза не пошла..
<unsorted> Сплошное недоразумение какое-то
<andrex> sharikoff: tagezi, etc hi
<tagezi> andrex: привет
<andrex> sharikoff: тя грин искал чет
<[Green]> andrex: когда? :)
<andrex> а месяца 2 назад ты его спрашивал чеон где он)
<andrex> или месяц
<[Green]> мы общались уже на #linuxtalks
<andrex> ааа ну я проспал)
<[Green]> fuf
<[Green]> ага
<andrex> арбайтен завалило
<Sergey_IT> талантливая моледежь пошла, после убунты в виндах ни одна игра не идет
<unsorted> Потому что винда нужна 64 бита))
<unsorted> Ну их нафиг
<unsorted> У меня приставка если че для игр есть. Так что щас воткну и буду сеть настраивать))
<unsorted> Надеюсь все заработает
<Sergey_IT> так 2 раза поставь 32-х битную... арифметика
<unsorted> Ага..как в интернах..я не нашел витамин в12 так что вколол больному два раза по в6 ))))
<andrex> круто ща 2 раза 64 битку воткну)
<unsorted> Нее..не крутт
<unsorted> Круто*
<unsorted> Все это чмо и ацтой
<unsorted> Думал дебиан воткнуть..да анлима пока нету для обнов
<Sergey_IT> andrex, не получится, проц опухнет )
<andrex> у мня 124 ядра
<andrex> не опухнет
<sharikoff> andrex: q
<sharikoff> [Green]: я тута
<Sergey_IT>  andrex, ну ты олигарх
<Sergey_IT> это дома?
<andrex> это в мечтах
<andrex> дома 8 ми
<andrex> не ну на подработке где 20 тыщ сайтов крутицо может и стока)
<andrex> я не смотрел
<Sergey_IT> а смотреть надо... а то забанят
<andrex> а главнюк пущай смотрит мне главн часа 4 тре уделить на это все если есть проблемки, и спокойно спать
<[Green]> sharikoff: привет, как оно?
<unsorted> Че за лажа..14.04 лтс..обновил ядро..и опять черный экран при загрузке...это постоянно такое происходит?
<andrex> бывает
<Sergey_IT> проприетарный драйвер?
<andrex> в etc/default/grub надо nofb или както так помойму
<unsorted> Дык второй раз уже..и на другой версии..я фиг его знает какой драйвер..
<andrex> шоб такой фигни небыло
<unsorted> 0.41 версия..есть еще одно доступное 0.24
<sharikoff> [Green]: да вроде норм
<red_shuhardt> в почтовом клиенте Evolution предварительный просмотр письма не вмещает некоторые письма. Тандербёрд умеет в режиме предварительного просмотра умещать письма в ширину окна (в разумных пределах). Возможно ли это настроить в evolution?
<telaviv20150313> помогите. нет звука в колонках!
<telaviv20150313> в наушниках тоже нет!
<telaviv20150313> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=254317.0 вот моя тема
<andrex> тоесть звука вобще нет?
<UNIm95> telaviv20150313:  у тебя часом не 2 звуковухи в системе?
<telaviv20150313> да, звука нет вообще, насчет звуковух не знаю, комп собимрали всем форумом, на форуме есть тема о моем железе
<telaviv20150313> сейчас найду тему
<telaviv20150313> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=251771.msg1990382#msg1990382 вот моя тема про железо
<telaviv20150313> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=251771.30 вот  тут полностью ответ про мое железо
<andrex> чет у тя там из ошибок венегрет в логе
<telaviv20150313> сама не знаю как такое произошло
<unsorted> http://itmag.es/6GQs2  а ларчик то просто открывался..
<unsorted> Сетку настроил..правда без свича и всякой фигни
<unsorted> 3 минуты и готово
<NoOova__> telaviv20150313: знакомый whois
<NoOova__> ты кто7
<NoOova__> quassel@93-120-225-64.dynamic.mts-nn.ru
<NoOova__> я точно недавно это видел
<NoOova__> unsorted: меня видно?
<unsorted> Видно
<telaviv20150313> ????
<unsorted> Эмм..в списке?
<NoOova__> не, у меня просто незарегистрированный никнейм
<unsorted> В списке не вижу. А в чате вижу
<NoOova__> telaviv20150313: пардог
<NoOova__> пардон
<NoOova__> quassel - это название irc-клиента....
 * NoOova__ со стыдом опустил глаза
<Babenka> мой ник Бабёнка здесь, а там ОльгаОльга
<NoOova__> Очень приятно
<NoOova__> В чем Ваша проблема?
<Babenka> взаимно. Проблема в звуке. Звука нет
<andrex> ведро попробуй обновить так больше мыслей нет
<Babenka> ядро в смысле?
<andrex> ну да
<Babenka> сейчас попробую
<NoOova__> sudo alsamixer
<NoOova__> все столбики до предела вверх подняты?
<NoOova__> нигде "MM" не написано внизу?
<andrex> NoOova: All-Series dbus[765]: [system] Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.Avahi': timed out
<andrex> Dec  6 15:45:33 telaviv20150313-All-Series dbus[765]: [system] Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.Avahi': timed out
<andrex> Dec  6 15:45:36 telaviv20150313-All-Series pulseaudio[2258]: [pulseaudio] server-lookup.c: Unable to contact D-Bus:
<Babenka> у меня вообще нет столбиков
<andrex> и фиг обновит походу сеть тоже чтоли рухнула)
<Babenka>  HDA Intel HDMI                                                                                                                                             F1: Помощь               │
<Babenka> │     Чип: Intel Haswell HDMI                                                                                                                                         F2: Системная информация │
<Babenka> │     Вид: F3:[Воспроизведение] F4: Захват  F5: Все                                                                                                                   F6: Выбор звуковой карты │
<Babenka> │ Элемент: S/PDIF                                                                                                                                                     Esc: Выход               │
<Babenka> │                                                                                                                                                                                              │
<Babenka> │                                                                                                                                                                                              │
<Babenka> │                                                                                                                                                                                              │
<Babenka> │                                                                                                                                                                                              │
<Babenka> │                                                                                                                                                                                              │
<Babenka> │                                                                                                                                                                                              │
<Babenka> │                                                                                                                                                                                              │
<Babenka> │                                                                                                                                                                                              │
<Babenka> │                                                                                                                                                                                              │
<Babenka> │                                                                                                                                                                                              │
<Babenka> │                                                                                                                                                                                              │
<Babenka> │                                                                                                                                                                                              │
<Babenka> │                                                                                                                                                                                              │
<Babenka> │                                                                                                                                                                                              │
<Babenka> │                                                                                                                                                                                              │
<Babenka> │                                                                                                                                                                                              │
<Babenka> │                                                                                                                                                                                              │
<Babenka> │                                                                                             ┌──┐                                                                                             │
<Babenka> │                                                                                             │OO│                                                                                             │
<Babenka> │                                                                                             └──┘                                                                                             │
<Babenka> │                                                                                          < S/PDIF >                                                                                          │
<Babenka> │                                                                                                                                                                                              │
<Babenka> │                                                                                                                                                                                              │
<Babenka> │
<Babenka> вот это у меня
<andrex> мдя
<Babenka> что я делаю не так?
<andrex> !paste > Babenka
<ubuntuhelp> Babenka, please see my private message
<NoOova__> (((
<Babenka> что ж теперь делать?
<andrex> ядро обнови говорю
<andrex> для начала
<Babenka> дайте команду правильно, а то что-нибудь не то обновлю
<Babenka> правильную*
<NoOova__> Babenka: дело в том, что "дать комманду которая все исправит" достаточно сложно
<Babenka> всё нашла
<NoOova__> мы даже не знаем что у вас за проблема
<NoOova__> и поэтому можем напредить
<NoOova__> навредить*
<Babenka> ну я обновлюсь на свою беду))
<NoOova__> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<NoOova__> а лучше sudo do-release-upgrade
<andrex> предыдущее загрузи
<Babenka> новой версии не обнаружено
<Babenka> ядро не разрешает обновлять
<Babenka> придирается с суперпользователем
<Babenka> хотя я и есть суперпользователь
<andrex> при загрузке жмакай шифт там выбери другое ядро
<andrex> или снеси это
<Babenka> дай  команду
<andrex> и ваще я спать 12 ночи уже
<Babenka> у меня 19:00
<andrex|off> хотяяя
<Babenka> ладно посижу пока без звука может что-нибудь решиться завтра
<Babenka> а?
<Babenka> короче несчастная Бабёнка пока без звука будет.
<server_> всем привет
<server_> на форуме написано что тут вопрос задать можно
<server_> ?
<NoOova_> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<server_> как пульт twinhan настроить что бы все кнопки видел?
<NoOova_> а че не видит?
<server_> половину кнопок не видит
<server_> ubuntu 14.04
<NoOova_> я не знаю.
<red_shuhardt> А что, из nautilus'а в ubuntu 14.10 двух-панельный режим выпилили? Можно вернуть?
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: вряд ли кто-нибудь тебе из тут находящихся смжет тебе дать такое разрешение
<red_shuhardt> Да... видать нельзя. Почитал. Бред. Кому мешал двухпанельный режим? А есть какой нибудь менеджер, который бы мог видеть непримонтированные разделы?
<NoOova_> red_shuhardt: gnome commander но он некрасивый
<NoOova_> мне кажется единственный юзабельный менеджер это mc
<NoOova_> все остальное - шлак
<red_shuhardt> Мне Double Commander нравитцо. Пробовал помойму все какие есть.
<red_shuhardt> Дело в том, что наутилус видит непримонтированные разделы, а файл-менеджеры нет.
<red_shuhardt> И пока через наутилус не зайдешь на этот раздел, другие файл менеджеры его не увидят.
<NoOova_> Потому, что gvfs
<red_shuhardt> gvfs  это виртуальная файловая система... почитал, что то не пойму, почему это из за него?
<red_shuhardt> Во-первых вообще не пойму, зачем вообще сделали так, что монтировать винчестеры вручную надо?
<red_shuhardt> Ну а если допустить существование таких ситуаций, когда бы это было необходимо, не пойму, почему не сделать по-умолчанию их смонтированными?
<red_shuhardt> Тем более что для человеческого способа приходится пользоваться кривыми костылями в виде доустановленных спец.приложений.
<red_shuhardt> (*для человеческого способа автоматического монтирования при старте системы имел ввиду)
<Sergey_IT1> вечера
<NoOova_> привет
#ubuntu-ru 2014-12-07
<unsorted> Всем приветы
<sharikoff> дароф
<tagezi> да, весер
<tagezi> вечер
<red_shuhardt> MC умеет копировать имена/пути выделенных файлов в буфер обмена/создать список в файл?
<unsorted> Здарова ребяты еще раз)) у меня дома два компа. На одном допустим будет стоять серверная версия убунты а на другом винда. Вот как мне может пригодится убунта в моих условиях? Че можно замутить такого ради чего ее стоит поставить
<red_shuhardt> unsorted: Браво! Интересный подход ))) Сейчас готовься к ответам типа "тебе это нафих не нужно". Но мне нравится. Поддерживаю и присоединяюсь к вопросу.
<unsorted> Не ну а чо..надо как бы изучать..а ставить незная что я с нее могу поиметь в данном случа-смысла не вижу))
<[Green]> unsorted: если есть проблема, можно обсудить, а трепаться попусту нет смысла
<unsorted> Ясно
<tagezi> утра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> утра
<unsorted> Утра
<Anton2d> ночерело
<red_shuhardt1> )))
<red_shuhardt1> У меня установлены на одном жестком диске виндовс, и убунту. Плюс своп раздел. Возможно ли переразбить раздел с убунту и установить на него, например, кубунту?
<red_shuhardt1> Просто из под винды возможно переразбить даже действующий системный раздел. Вопрос - возможно ли такое под линукс?
<red_shuhardt1> И да, убунта не должна быть затронута (должна остаться рабочей).
<red_shuhardt1> что такое "режим каретки" в почтовом клиенте evolution?
<tagezi> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-7vDjAJhDOGA/VH_dc72G8ZI/AAAAAAAADIc/TffBKhpRpII/w1043-h436-no/ua1dOCH-tVc.jpg
<red_shuhardt1> tagezi: ты сам пробовал забить запрос "режим каретки"? Поделюсь результатами: режим каретки в печатных машинках, режим каретки в принтерах и всевозможные текстовые редакторы с режимом каретки.
<red_shuhardt1> Неужели ты думаешь, что я бы спрашивал здесь, что бы ждать ответа, которого можно и не дождаться, вместо того, что бы забить в поиск два слова?
<server_> Привет, кто поможет пульт подключить?
<server_> и тишина....
<server_> а кто поможет пульт подключить?
<server_> и тишина....
<Simplar> Всем привет. У меня есть сетевая карта Ralink MEDIATEK Corp. MT7630e 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter на ASUS X550CV. Хочу узнать, как заставить его работать на Ubuntu 14.10?
<Simplar> Спасибо всем за ответ.
<sharikoff> та незачто
<Sergey_IT> Simplar, проблемная вещь -http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2230246
<Sergey_IT> ceptem1, чего скачешь?
<NoOova__> Не знаете как на живой системе отресайзить разделы?
<GriefNorth> NoOova__: прям на живой? слайвсиди загрузится нельзя ?
<NoOova__> неа
<NoOova__> там то понятно что можно
<NoOova__> мне и разделы надо отресайзить (один уменьшить один увеличить) и фс на них
<NoOova__> лвм нет
<mezofaktor> Всем дбрій вечер. Есть кто не занят?
<mezofaktor> *добрый
<stanislav> добрьiй
<mezofaktor> Можн? малограмотных вопросов задать из сферы ispconfig3, bind9 ?
<gry> конечно можно
<stanislav> задать можно, кто знает -- ответит
<mezofaktor> Благодарствую) В общем, задался целью подружится все таки с убунтой. Разбираюсь помаленьку с php. Возник вопрос удобства добавления/удаления сайтов.
<mezofaktor> Собственно, проблема вылезла с днс, идея была на ПК с Win7 поставить первичній днс. Но все время отваливался. Но больше дискомфорт вызвал отклик и отдача файлов ~2-3 сек.
<mezofaktor> Все действия исключительно в локальной сети, без внешних ip. Грешу на то, что по большому счету уж очень много фишек в ISPConfig3, не нужных. Если кто может помогите советом или аналогичной панели для менеджмента сайтов в локалке.
<tagezi> а почему именно ISPConfig3
<tagezi> ?
<tagezi> ааа.. кнопачек много красивых
<mezofaktor> Да другие и не попадались, если честно. По связке apache2 + php + mysql сразу результат perfect server. Вот и пошел по этому пути.
<tagezi> а зачем тебе днс на винде?
<mezofaktor> к тому же возможность прикрепить на каждый сайт разные сборки php, тоже весьма кстати пришлось. Единственное, что все как-то не отлажу это дело.
<tagezi> если у тебя убунта уже стоит, зачем днс сервер на винде подымать?
<mezofaktor> днс - bind9, чтобы Win получала домены сайтов с локального сервера. Тяжело нормально обьяснить, прошу прощения, что размыто обьясняю.
<stanislav> по запросу spconfig 3 vs гугл неплохо подсказывает
<mezofaktor> он же поднят на ubuntu, на окнах, просто проставляю первичный днс.
<stanislav> *ispconfig
<stanislav> альтернативы
<mezofaktor> хотелось бы совета, кто уже это щупал и развернул фришный полигон для php. Поскольку isp тоже не предвещал подводных камней))
 * stanislav пас
<mezofaktor> и на том спасибо
<stanislav> mezofaktor: попробуй зайти на  #Netfilter
<valsinats> mezofaktor: здесь тоже могут помочь ##networking
#ubuntu-ru 2015-11-30
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> lol - трёхбуквенное обозначение языка Монго по стандарту iso... кто бы знал :)
<andrex> очевидно же
<tagezi> наверное весь народ из петросянов и задорновых состоит )
<andrex> угу
<tagezi> уу - в монгольском значит пожалуйста :))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> народ, фринода утром работала? не пускало "ту мени юзерс"
<tagezi> не, досят с вечера
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ясно
<tagezi> правда не всюсеть.. по мелочам как-то, какие-то сервера отваливаются переодически, но вроде не бешенные полёты
<andrex> ппц, печаль тоска, на работе вусмерть спать хотел, домой приперся расхотел
<tagezi> бывает
<tagezi> andrex: ты чо сутками теперь работаешь?
<SergeyIT> так у него уже вечер
<DanteA> Непонятно, кому и зачем её досить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотят затащить в ботнет
<DanteA> ?
<Denver79> UNIm95: поставил дрова с сайта АМД - один хрен там нет пункта о частоте мониторов. И оно также мигает - поверх раб.стола мигает картинка сдвинутых рабочих столов. Именно поверх - скриншот делается нормальный )
<UNIm95> Denver79: Как?
<UNIm95> Denver79: как ты узнал что я только за комп сел?
<Denver79> )) давно живу
<UNIm95> Denver79: покажи скриншот вкладки менеджер дисплеев
<Denver79> UNIm95: а не запускается он когда на встроенной видео интел включено
<UNIm95> Так работай на ati карточке
<Denver79>  UNIm95: ха - щас amdcccle не включается и в меню этого пункта нет после переключения на встроенную. А как опять включить АМД если каталист не запускается? )) на дровах из репозитория каталист стартует из-под интела.. всё не слава Богу )
<UNIm95> Denver79: смотри во vgaswithcheroo
<UNIm95> или как-то так
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: аречев
#ubuntu-ru 2015-12-01
<royek> ку чатлане
<royek> есть кто живой?
<uneform_alex> Доброе утро
<uneform_alex> Ага
<uneform_alex> помочь ядро пересобрать? :)
<royek> вобщем не пойму.
<royek> Дело происходит так
<royek> есть раздел ext4 который примонтирован как .download в домашнем каталоге. в fstab стоит флаг default. на него символьная ссылка на кталог Загрузки. то есть все что загружается то загружается в этот раздел.
<royek> есть игра soma весит 22Г
<royek> дак вот если каталог с игрой скопировть в домашний катлог, то игра запускается и играет.
<royek> если игру скопировать в раздел Загрузки, то игра не запускается.
<Anti-Pizza> warsow 2.0 вышла
<Anti-Pizza> таки дела)
<royek> в домашнем каталоге места нет
<royek> нужно запустить с раздела Загрузки
<royek> что сделать?
<royek> sudo chown -R royek:games 'GOG Games' эта команда как понял даст права рекурсивно?
<uneform_alex> Да
<royek> о нет теперь в этот каталог не могу зайти
<uneform_alex> Это рекурсивно меняет владельца во всех каталогах и подкаталох включая файлы
<andrex> вечера
<uneform_alex> лол :)
<uneform_alex> Ты жгешь парень :)
<royek> че делать то?
<uneform_alex> Вечера?
<andrex> дыа
<uneform_alex> поменяй права назад
<uneform_alex> через sudo
<royek> sudo chown -R royek:user 'GOG Games'
<royek> так?
<andrex> да
<andrex> и chmod +x /xhtoto/tam
<royek> нет доступа
<andrex> оно где вобще?
<royek> как вернуть доступ к каталогу?
<andrex> man chown man sudo
<royek> послали значит на три буквы man
<royek> ))
<royek> так и знал
<royek> что все этим и кончится )))
<andrex> я тебе задал вопрос)
<royek> какой вопрос?
<royek> где?
<royek> Вечара?
<royek> это мне?
<royek> оно где вообще?
<royek> этот?
<royek> что оно?
<royek> если игра то на разделе
<andrex> папка которой ты тужищся права менять
<andrex> путь до нее на каком разделе?
<royek> на разделе ext4 который монтируется опцией default в fstab
<royek> для юзьверя это каталог Загрузки
<royek> то есть всё что ни качается. то на этот раздел
<royek> с этого раздела и нужно запустить игруху
<andrex> ~/Download
<andrex> ?
<andrex> и зачем ты права менял если сам и скачал
<royek> ну сам раздел монтируется как /home/royek/.download , А потом уже ссылка на кталог Загрузки
<royek> менял права затем что эксперементировал
<royek> ибо игра запускается если ее положить в /home/royek
<royek> а вот если я положу в /home/royek/.download/
<royek> то игра не запускается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть права на запуск из  Загрузки?
<royek> как быстро глянуть?
<andrex> там походу маунтится без права запуска
<JohnDoe_71Rus> уг7у
<royek> home/royek/.download ext4    rw,defaults,user        0       2
<royek> это так прописанно в fstab
<royek> хотя да сам катлог .download хозяин root и группа root
<royek> может в этом все дело?
<royek> остальным просто rwx
<royek> Использование параметров по-умолчанию exec, auto, rw, nouser, async, nosuid, atime
<royek> defaults
<royek> как понимаю что по идее дефаултс включает в себя опцию exec то есть права на исполнение? или не прав?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> возможно ему не нравится православное слово Загрузки несмотря что это симлинк. проверь с латинским именем
<royek> ок
<SergeyIT> а какую ошибку при запуске выдает?
<royek> ./start.sh: Permission denied
<royek> доступ запрещен
<royek> не может быть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а через судо?
<royek> не пробовал
<royek> щас
<royek> ./start.sh: Permission denied
<royek> так вообще не бывает
<royek> ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бывает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> отмонтируй и посмотри права на  home/royek/.download и Загрузки и владельцев тоже посмотри
<royek> ./start.sh: 6: ./start.sh: Bad substitution
<royek> ./start.sh: 8: ./start.sh: source: not found
<royek> ./start.sh: 11: ./start.sh: get_gameinfo: not found
<royek> ./start.sh: 12: ./start.sh: get_gameinfo: not found
<royek> ./start.sh: 13: ./start.sh: get_gameinfo: not found
<royek> ./start.sh: 32: ./start.sh: define_option: not found
<royek> ./start.sh: 35: ./start.sh: standard_options: not found
<royek> это если просто запускать sh ./start.sh
<royek> а до этого были если optirun ./start.sh
<royek> отмонтирую
<SergeyIT> так смотри что в строках 6 8 11 ...
<royek> ага запись для группы и для всех не было
<royek> все поставил и владельца юзьверя
<royek> монтирую
<royek> хм опять стало владелец рут
<royek> lost+found и этот катлог не доступен
<royek> и не запускается
<royek> /usr/bin/vglrun: 246: exec: ./start.sh: Permission denied
<royek> /usr/bin/vglrun: 246: exec: ./start.sh: Permission denied
<royek> ой
<royek> господа приношу свои извинения. и благодарность что помогли
<royek> в общем в  fstab прописал exec и игра запустилась
<royek> то есть default почему то не присвоил права на запусск
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дефаулт, такой дефаулт...
<andyevil> test
<ubuntuhelp> andyevil, Ну понг, и что?
<andyevil> а есть мастера бакулы? тонкий вопрос есть, который никак осознать не могу
<royek> test
<ubuntuhelp> royek, Fail!
<royek> data
<royek> эх
<andyevil> test
<ubuntuhelp> andyevil, Есть контакт.
<andyevil> ;)
<royek> date
<andyevil> бакулу никто не ест?
<SergeyIT> а что это такое?
<andyevil> google bacula
<sekange> Здравствуйте! Может кто-то помочь с настройкой клавиш на графическом планшете Huion H610?
<SergeyIT> andyevil, google bacula тонкий вопрос есть, который никак осознать не могу
<andyevil> SergeyIT: вы специалист по bacula?
<SergeyIT> да, и еще какой! Я сам Бакула для своих компов
<andyevil> понятно
<SergeyIT> а чего не спросишь на sysadmins.ru ?
<andyevil> вербально ибо как-то лучше )
<SergeyIT> значит ищешь где светлее? ;)
<andyevil> тип того
<Scrimmer> ребзя, 15.10 норм?
<Scrimmer> или лучше 14.04 поюзать до 16.04 ?
<andrex> ставь винду
<Scrimmer> злой ты человек, а?
<andrex> ну тогда LFS
<andyevil> osx - норм
#ubuntu-ru 2015-12-02
<Denver79> а в эффектах компиза огня больше нет?
<tagezi> утра всем
<uneform_alex> И тебе утра
<uneform_alex> СРЕДА ПРИШЛА! НЕДЕЛЯ ПРОШЛА! :)
<tagezi> эм
<uneform_alex> Ну это мои заскоки
<uneform_alex> я ж офисный планктон :(
<andyevil> работать дома - бесценно :)
<uneform_alex> Ну блин
<uneform_alex> Подразнил. спасибо :)
<andyevil> обращайся )
<tagezi> andyevil: да ну.. туперь начинаешь потихоньку
<andyevil> дык работать надо )
<tagezi> угу.. вот именно, надо.. но кто заставит то? )
<andrex> чече
<andrex> кого забанить ? :D
<SergeyIT> утра банного
<tagezi> andrex: венечком их всех, венеском...
<andrex> вечЕра хОлоп
<SergeyIT> вечно ты торопишься
<tagezi> !"бамбуковый веник для бани"
<tagezi> не, не работает (
<andrex> угу и падущка из ежа
<SergeyIT> сидушка эффективнее
<tagezi> извращенцы.. на колени на горох.. и всё
<tagezi> мдя.. чото не нетконектит обратно
<andrex> @op
<andrex> опять
<andrex> гребаный хекчат
<andrex> @op
<andrex> злой бот ругацо матой
<andrex> @op
<tagezi> сервер сервисов полетел
<andrex> оно меня не любит
<andrex> да видел нотис
<andrex> да по хосту не идентится ботяра цук
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> живой вроде
<andrex> да живой орет на меня что прав нет)
<andrex> ща перезаползу
<andrex> круто у них тама все поотваливалось ток через вебмордузайти смог)
<andrex> @op
<andrex> ну здрасти)
<andrex> короче оно опять взбесилось) уже 2ой раз)
<andrex> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> I don't recognize you.
<andrex> незнаем мы тебя грит)
<tagezi> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> I don't recognize you.
<tagezi> Он говорит что он тебя не может распознать.. база картинок маленькая наверное )
<andrex> походу дело в ссл
<andrex> )
<Sergey_IT> вечера-с
<Leagnus> яволь, хер майор
<Sergey_IT> чего ругаешься
<Leagnus> никто БП к ноуту не ремонтировал?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-12-03
<tagezi> утра всем
<uneform_alex> Утра!
<andyevil> ога
<SergeyIT> утра
<SergeyIT> с
<Anti-Pizza> утра с =)
<Anti-Pizza> Вечера любезнейшие господа. Моё почтение.
<llorephie> Ну где там релиз php7 ._.
<SergeyIT> явно не здесь
<Sergey_IT> вечера же
<tagezi> вечера
<Sergey_IT> совсем все заснули
#ubuntu-ru 2015-12-04
<oles> hi
<oles> меня видать?
<SergeyIT> нет
<oles> так и знал
<xeon> privet. Podskazhite pleas, kak i otkuda ustanovit' integrate tools dlya lubuntu 15.04 na hyper-v win2008R2?
<xeon> vss rugaetsya 4to instrumenty integrazii ne ustanovleni i tenevoe copirovanie ne budet rabotat'. ran'she vsyo rabotalo poka yadro ne obnovil na grub 3.19.037
<xeon> au
<andyevil> канал русский, 2015 год, а дибилы все равно пишут транслитом
<Leagnus> всi вже сплять
<Sergey_IT> вечора
<Leagnus> в scite кто-нить сидит?
<Sergey_IT> лет 8 не был
<Leagnus> а в чём сидишь?
<Artur_Prosto> привет всем
<Artur_Prosto> работал кто со splunk'ам ?
<Leagnus> шо воно таке?
<Sergey_IT> Leagnus, обычно QtCreator,  Code::Blocks
#ubuntu-ru 2015-12-05
<Anti-Pizza> Эникейщик кому нужен на фирму? (Екб) Сети, AD, настроить, подключить, немного линукса, то, сё.
<Leagnus> мишки джава искали недавно такого, для своей передвижной станции
<tagezi> утра всем
<Leagnus> вечора
<llorephie> ночера
<fshp_> Что за дурной бот? Почему он мне войс не даёт, если я из weechat захожу? А из веб-морды - даёт.
<Leagnus> привет! а ты вичат с баблби не юзал?
<DanteA> Ты кому?
<Leagnus> fshp_
<Leagnus> а ты?
<DanteA> Я тебе
<fshp> Leagnus: что такое баблби?
<Leagnus> шлюз между соцсетями и irc
<fshp> нет
<fshp> Да я багу нашёл
<fshp> Наш бот даёт любому воис, если с веб-морды зайти
<fshp> Даже незарегистрированым никам
<Sergey_IT> вечра
<fshp> к
<Leagnus> сидел-сидел в гигтег 14.04, вдруг глюкнули шрифты: качали отображаться прямоугольниками. Решил перегрузиться. Всё: бесконечный статусбар Лого Ubuntu...
<Leagnus> т.е. компиз не стартует, что ли
<Leagnus> среди записей – "Starting GNOME Display Manager" > fail
<Sergey_IT> диск может проверить?
<Leagnus> тьфу, в св-вах папки изменил имя, ну я и дурень. Думал, что расшарке имя даю....
<Leagnus> usr/share переименовал...
<Sergey_IT> ссзб )
<Leagnus> это чё?
<Sergey_IT> сам себе злобный буратино
<fshp> Leagnus: сидеть под рутом, это как по трассе гулять. Нет-нет, да и да.
<Leagnus> а как кнопки закрытия окон вправо переместить?
<Sergey_IT> раньше вроде в dconf editor было
<Sergey_IT> на форуме глянь
<Sergey_IT> у меня lxde
<Leagnus> да, точно, спс
<Sergey_IT> учи матчасть!
<Sergey_IT> а я слева привык, даже удобнее
<Leagnus> нифига не работает старый рецепт
<Sergey_IT> значит новый есть... а может и нет - юнити же... беги от этого, не нужно это поделие, точнее реализация
<Leagnus> а у тя на lxde индикатор активности hdd есть?
<Sergey_IT> индикатор-мультилоад стоит (но отображается в маленьком окошке (может из-за того что у меня рунту). За диском не слежу
#ubuntu-ru 2015-12-06
<Nastya> привет всем
<Nastya> есть кто?
<andrex> йа
<andrex> Nastya, бах!
<Nastya> мимо
<andrex> да нифига
<Nastya> есть какой живой канал по QT?
<Nastya> еще лучше по PyQt
<andrex> #pyqt ?
<Nastya> ща узнаем есть ли там кто
<Nastya> пока молчат
<andrex> /msg alis list *qt*
<andrex> если че
<Nastya> да, но там дохлых каналов более половины
<Nastya> #qt-ru, например.
<andrex> ну по по количеству человекаф смотри да и все)
<andrex> русские почти все дохлые везде
<andrex> вымирает русский люд)
<Nastya> все вконтач ушли
<Nastya> вообще IRQ не нужна
<Nastya> andyevil: а ты кто?
<Nastya> кстати, 15.10 уже можно ставить, или лучше LTS?
<andrex> лучше
<Nastya> хорошо, тогда LTS качаю
<Nastya> спасибо
<andrex> np
<Nastya> пойду флешку тогда куплю, а то ставить не с чего.
<andrex> хех
<andrex> дожили)
<Nastya> что?
<andrex> покупать флешку чтоб систему воткнуть
<andrex> займи у когонить)
<Nastya> на макбуки оптические драйвы не завезли.
<Nastya> я тут в одну каску на работе - занять нельзя, можно только спиздить.
<andrex> темпаче там urfi ваще просто копипаста с образа на какуюнить флеху и все
<andrex> uefi
<Nastya> uefi отключаемо
<Nastya> так что норм
<andrex> на маках?
<andrex> хм чето нове
<Nastya> ну да.
<andrex> вот это поворот ваще не знал)
<Nastya> а чего, там проблемы какие-то?
<andrex> да винду вечно через uefi втыкал а семеру с ней найти проблемка какаято)
<Nastya> а то доигралась с настройкой сети - сейчас бубунта при загрузке тупит минут 5 при запуске сети
<Nastya> нет ответов в ирке на QT каналах - там сообщения только о подключениях/отключениях. дискуссий нет. :(
<Sergey_IT> Настя нагадила и убежала
<Sergey_IT> ntcn
<hypersash> Доброго времени суток! =) Есть кто?)
<tagezi> не, нет никого
<hypersash> Гуд =)
<hypersash> а поконсультироваться с закаленными линуксоидами можно?)
<tagezi> закаленные закончились, поломали всех, когда пробовали на прочность )
<Sergey_IT> калеки одни остались (
<hypersash> однако, это все равно гораздо лучше, чем ничего)
<hypersash> имею домашний сервер на 4ом пне и убунту сервер 14.04.3, мучаю lm-sensors, а он, гад такой, всеравно пишет no sensors found, при этом в /etc/modules нужная строчка прописалсь (w83627hf)
<hypersash> может кто сталкивался?)
<hypersash> это мой первый опыт с сервером на линуксе, пока поднял файлопомойку, торрентокачалку и небольшой сайт на апаче ковыряю)
<UNIm95> hypersash: ставил sensord и делал sudo sensors-detect?
<Sergey_IT> так на форуме было...
<hypersash> sensors-detect делал, находит только этот (w83627hf), успешно прописывает в автозагрузку, но ничего в итоге не видит
<hypersash> а что за зверь sensord?
<UNIm95> hypersash: демон сенсоров
<hypersash> сейчас проверил, sensord стоит
<UNIm95> после инсталла ребут делал?
<hypersash> да, потом детект, потом второй ребут
<hypersash> все мимо, в упор не видит(
<Sergey_IT> дай ссылку на форуме, что-то же находит
<hypersash> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=270634.0
<hypersash> если кому интересно, могу по ssh пустить, вживую потрогать...
<hypersash> делаю sudo modprobe w83627hf, отвечает modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'w83627hf': Device or resource busy
<hypersash> может тут собака порылась?)
<Sergey_IT> он запущен похоже
<hypersash> ну тогда по логике должен видеть датчики..
#ubuntu-ru 2016-12-05
<artus> andrex, харошш спать, подсказывай :)
<artus> у меня коди из бекпортов, соответственно 16й версии, а при попытке обновитцо - пытаетцо мне воткнуть 14 из стандартных реп. холдить не хочу, мало ли, каак его победить ?
<andrex> фз
<andrex> вот реально фз тока холдить)
<artus> ну и каакой ты помощник? :D
<artus> мваахахаа, йа познал /etc/apt/preferences.d/
<artus> [/home/artus]% cat  /etc/apt/preferences.d/kodi
<artus> Package: kodi*
<artus> Pin: release n=jessie-backports
<artus> Pin-Priority: 600
<artus> если кому вдруг
<artus> вот чудесатый тут канал, что не говори. стоит задать вопрос - и через 2 минуты сам находиш ответ :D причем пофиг на какой поставленный вопрос :D
<artus> пипл, а недорогой роутер который openvpn потянет и проца хватит на 100 мегабит реально выедать канал каакой присоветуете?
<aleksei`> утра всем
<SergeyIT> утра
<Drunk_Masochist> взаимно
<aleksei`> чёт тишина сегодня, видно понедельник на самом деле тяжёлый день )
<SergeyIT> так все вчера сказали, не?
<artus> че, скучаити? :)
<diskin> интересно, только заметил, что скролл мышки (без клика) на иконке в launcher в Unity переключает окна приложения, если их несколько
<Sergey_IT> поздравляю! ))
<diskin> спасибо :)
<Sergey_IT> незачто )
<bear_> забавно
<bear_> привет всем
#ubuntu-ru 2016-12-06
<aleksei`> всем утра
<anzipex> Здравствуйте товарищи
<anzipex> Кто-нибудь сталкивался с таким?
<anzipex> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=284718.0
<SergeyIT> у меня такое было при установке на старые компы (MBR) - лубунту 17.04 32 бита. Grub доустанавливал grub-install. Последние ico не подключаются к инету, ошибка name service, то есть dns не работает. Почему, пока не разбирался
<SergeyIT> кстати manjaro linux вел себя также, груб не мог установить.
<SergeyIT> еще и диск портил
<aleksei`> было такое из - за роутера, скорее всего из за настроек. напрямую grub-install подтянулся
<SergeyIT> а что в роутере не так было?
<aleksei`> разбираться не стал, скорее всего резал запросы к репам
<SergeyIT> у меня на работе и дома одинаково было
<SergeyIT> и роутеры разные
<SergeyIT> хотя оба асус
<aleksei`> ну у меня так было дома, 16 лтска, тоже асус )), напрямую всё норм
<aleksei`> может ему роутер в качесте днс не нравится изначально
<SergeyIT> не знаю.. до сих пор все работает, что-то натворили с системд или с чем-то еще
<aleksei`> кстати, anzipex, в лайве сеть поднялась?
<anzipex> Да
<SergeyIT> я уже тут писал, у меня дома 3 компа по статике подключены, роутер говорит что 1 dhcp, независимо от загруженной ОС винХР/линукс
<aleksei`> тогда склоняюсь к варианту SergeyIT, что с системд что-то сотворили ...
<aleksei`> можно попробовать с альтернейт установить
<artus> кря чюлавеки
<SergeyIT> привет
<dd-sedanka-> здрасте
<Sergey_IT> ночера
<schyuka> всем
<artus> проснулись? :)
<Sergey_IT> еще не засыпали )
<artus> теперь небось точно заснули :)
<valsinats> artus: ты проснулся?))
<artus> не, все никак не уйду спать )
<valsinats> я тож
<valsinats> немножечко нгинкс помучаю)
#ubuntu-ru 2016-12-07
<aleksei`> всем утра
<schyuka> утра
<two314> sdasdasd
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<SergeyIT> rapidsp: чего прыгаешь?
<rapidsp> хм... хз
<rapidsp> кто не прыгает, тот понимаешь... да...
<dioxiy> Приветствую, есть кто на канале?
<artus> нету
<valsinats> artus: ну что, ботов так и не погонял?)
<artus> не, чет лень стало :D
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<artus> агаа, морозного
<Sergey_IT> ага, +2  ((
<artus> -12 ((
<stas_mobile> -9
<Sergey_IT> отсыпте
<stas_mobile> мущины, почему так тихо на канале одного из самых популярных линухов, а?
<Sergey_IT> залинухели фсе
<stas_mobile> это как?
<stas_mobile> artus: прием-прием
<stas_mobile> кто что думает  про wsl?
<artus> stas_mobile, пшшшш, пшшшшшш
<stas_mobile> виндовскаапец?
<artus> дык давно же
<stas_mobile> или линух?
<artus> фсе фигнякроме пчел
<stas_mobile> хех, а пчелы?
<artus> и пчелы фигня )
<stas_mobile> я так и думал)
<stas_mobile> на хабре писали, все на офтопик
<stas_mobile> тестить и отписываться
<artus> от чего отписыватцо и что тестить? говеную попытку мелкософта спарить нерабочий продукт?
<artus> stas_mobile, не дорогой роутер кооторый по лану в состоянии прожевать 100 мегабит без просадок, желательно еще и торентов, и не помереть от этого, и в идиале в состоянии на себя поставить openvpn. советавай
<stas_mobile> 0_о
<stas_mobile> я ж не сетевик)
<stas_mobile> но говорят микротик
<stas_mobile> не поплавится, artus
<artus> да микротик бюджетные мало того что сильнодороже остального шляка, который уже за теже деньги умеет под гигабитку, и сотку держит не напрягаясь, да еще и такие же упоротые как остальной бюджетный сегмент
<artus> хотя да, настроечек у него поболее
<artus> а небюджетный - уже не интересен :(
<Sergey_IT> насройки не имеют значения если все работает
<artus> не, ну иногда хочетцо приятностей в виде отдельных каналов , балансировки трафика и остальных вкусняшек :)
<stas_mobile> artus: соседям раздавать будешь?
<artus> зачем соседям :) когда несколько компов тянут торенты - каак то пичально )
<stas_mobile> в торрент клиенте можно ограничить скорость
<stas_mobile> жэ
<artus> скажем так, я могу и на интерфейсе ограничить, но зачем? ))
<Sergey_IT> каждому компу свой роутер! Мы против дискриминации по любому признаку
<artus> таакк, с такими речами ты и до отдельного канала договоришся :D
<Sergey_IT> неее, до отдельного интернета ))
<artus> желательно в отдельнйо галактике)
<Sergey_IT> ну уж нет, от нас не избавишься
<artus> но тоблеточки говорят что вы всего лиш голосааааа :D
<Sergey_IT> конечно... дубинка то у вас ((
#ubuntu-ru 2016-12-08
<artus> хватит спать ))
<aleksei`> всем доброго утра
<karen311> День добрый! Есть кто живой?
<karen311> Люди, такой вопрос образовался. Перешел на KDE Plasma 5, переодически ноут подключал к телевизору через S-Video на ноуте в гномах. Но на кедах у меня не получается подключения - стандартное графическое меню не видит телевизора. Как быть? Проц Intel Celer. M550 с
<karen311> интегрированной видео картой GM 765.
<karen311> Пардон GM 965
<rapidsp> блин ну почему настройка самбы такая тягомотина. в каждом дистре работает по разному... тысячи мануалов и все разные.. бесит... ск4олько помню, каждый раз настройка шары - неделя
<diskin> настраивал ее когда-то давно через консоль. не было проблем. один конфиг файл кидали на машины все и все работало. стало хуже?
<|cub|> это ж что ты там настраиваешь такого?
<rapidsp> нужно чтобы одну папочку было видно через smb://....
<rapidsp> все! :)
<|cub|> 5 минут же ж
<rapidsp> бывало и 1 минута :)
<rapidsp> секцию прописал, но вроде дело не в этом
<rapidsp> ибо ФМ просто не хотят видеть smb://host
<rapidsp> или не аутентифицирует
<rapidsp> smb, nmb... может еще чего поставить?
<rapidsp> о! NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот загадка природы. в конфиге груба стоит таймаут 4 секунды. а он часто 30 отсчитывает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а бывает и быстро требуемые 4 секунды
<rapidsp> bind interfaces only = no оказывается надо и selinux прибить
<rapidsp> федора такая федора
<JohnDoe_71Rus> странная фраза прозвучала на канале убунту
<JohnDoe_71Rus> test
<ubuntuhelp> JohnDoe_71Rus, Понг.
<muhgimgr> 23
<muhgimgr> clear
<muhgimgr> ls
<artus> хватит спать )
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<sun4i_> test
<ubuntuhelp> sun4i_, Есть контакт.
<muhgimgr_> !seen #channel nickname
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<muhammad> ffgerg
<muhgimgr_> sa
<muhammad06> REGISTER evilqwerty001 muhammadmiziev@gmail.com
<muhammad06> tyjy
<muhammad06> hj
<muhammad06> y
<muhammad06> u
<muhammad06> y
<muhammad06> y
<muhammad06> y
<muhammad06> y
<muhammad06> y
<muhammad06> u
<muhammad06> yyy
<muhammad06> v
<valsinats> muhammad06: че буянишь?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-12-09
<charioter> здарова хакеры
<charioter> есть кто живой?
<charioter> это все потому что сноуден
<gry> charioter, приветики)
<artus> спят все
<artus> так, кто бы в двух словах обьяснил почему системД зло?
<artus> джони проснулси
<JohnDoe_71Rus> джони уже на работи
<artus> у ты какой, а каак же проспать?
<artus> на перекур бегал? :D
<aleksei`> утра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: на том свете отоспишься
<muhammad06> sdf
<andrex> туц
<Mak_Trefa> прив всем
<Mak_Trefa> кто-нить знает, чем в лине можно SSD прогнать на востановление с HFS+ разделом?
<D3n> Приветствую господа! Подскажите как в i3wm добавить i3bar с кнопками?
<D3n> интересует синтаксис описания кнопки в bar {}
<artus> а че, в гуглах этого нету ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: вот кстати, сделал btrfs, но монтируется оно как /dev/sda2 on /media/johndoe/btrfs type btrfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и не дает писать туда
<JohnDoe_71Rus> монтирую просто тыкнув по диску в pcmanfm. какой механизм там используется не знаю
<artus> хм
<vovka> приветы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: кажется вот тут https://s17.postimg.org/roxxwabvj/2016_12_09_201121_1280x800_scrot.png
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, гуйня для фстаба же, знать ты просто непрально замаунтил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в фстаб ничего не писал
<artus> почему? ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там вот эти дефолтные значения. если сверху тыкнуть то можно поменять
<JohnDoe_71Rus> просто сделал диск. он появился в pcmanfm сбоку и на него можно тыкнуть и он примаунтится
<artus> так я так и не понял, а что неустраивает? ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он примаунтивается, но на него нельзя писать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а флешки маунтит и можно писать
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, а  mount /dev/sda2  /media/johndoe/btrfs просто делал?
<artus> я каак бе уже хренову тучу лет не вижу надобности в прописывании чего либо лишнего если ты не маунтиш через фстаб)
<artus> даже исошники без всяких доп ключей маунтятцо )
<vovka> кстати я недавно флешку замонтировал... тоже в readonly почему то подключилась
<vovka> но разбираться не стал
<artus> ну флешка обычно в ридонли маунтитцо если помирает)
<vovka> может и диск того-сего?)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus:  не в /media/johndoe/btrfs потому что ее нет, надо создавать. а в /mnt тоже маунтит но писать не дает
<artus> да пофиг, хоть в корень, ты понял меня )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vovka: тьфу на тя. диск месяц как купил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да я думаю там с правами проблем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> рут то на том же диске /dev/sda1 живой
<artus> эмм, а ты под рутом на него писать пробовал?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет конечно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> под собой
<artus> аххахааа
<JohnDoe_71Rus> под рутом пишет
<artus> ну каак бе... mkdir /media/btrfs && sudo chown -R johndoe:johndoe
<artus> а потом уже монтируй )
<artus> ну ты каак маленький прям )
<artus> * sudo chown -R johndoe:johndoe /media/btrfs
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оно как бе само делает эту папку. а вот кто владелец хз
<artus> ты же монтируеш от рута, и пава его же. вобщем разреши себе срать в этот каталог и все норм )
<artus> ls -la обычно показывает кто владелец ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> неее, я не от рута. я просто в своей сессии тыкаю в диск. и он монтирует
<artus> угу, только если ты тыкаеш в пакман, он просит повышения привелегий для монтирования)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу, он рута владельцем делает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нифига он не просит
<artus> не может не просить. тупо маунтить левый винт не из фстаба и не требуя рута
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и флешки тыкаешь, тоже не спрашивает привелегий. и создает для флешки папку по uuid раздела и писать туда можно
<artus> а владельцем - дык для кнопкодавства же, ну в скрипте , падумаиш
<artus> ну хз, винты у меня просит , как минимум с нтфсом точно
<artus> мош линуховые партиции проще. а флешки да, просто маунтит)
<artus> но у меня наутилус. я хз какая там логика в пакмане) если мне сильно надо я создаю дерикторию, в нужном мне месте, и с нужным именем, даю туда себе права и маунчу.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот собака, сделал папку /media/johndoe/btrfs  а при тыке в пакмане он сделал новую /media/johndoe/btrfs1 и тоже от рута
<artus> замаунти в фстабе и не парь себе моск)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> просто я не хочу что бы оно постоянно болталось. хочется цеплять по необходимости
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, mtab же
<artus> вроде каак если туда записать то будет маунтить только если ты захочеш замаунтить
<artus> неужто фсе в пятничном запое? ))
#ubuntu-ru 2016-12-10
<UNIm95> Народ. Вопрос: как связать conky и mdadm? Что бы следить за состоянием массива?
<Stepan4> Привет парни, пропал звук в наушниках, подскажите как вернуть?
<Stepan4> эх я чет думал что здесь помогут
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вынь отвертку из уха
<Ne0S> :-D
<swatchel> Всем привет
<swatchel> help me ! not properly mount ltsp /sys/fs/selinux
<swatchel> Помогите пожалуйста
#ubuntu-ru 2016-12-11
<swatchel> Всем привет!
<swatchel> может кто помочь?
<swatchel> Есть LTSP сервер. Мне необходимо включить SELinux в LTSP образе. Для этого я в chroot захожу в LTSP образ, применяю там политики SELinux. При запуске образа по PXE, SELinux в статусе disabled. каталог /sys/fs/selinux не монтируется. В логах ошибок SELinux нет.
<|rapidsp|> test
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp|, Fail!
<spaik> привет
<swatchel> привет
<anonymous_IRC_> Всем привет.
<anonymous_IRC_> Кто знает, зачем нужны LTS-релизы?
<AlekseyKurenev> anonymous_IRC_ для длительной поддержки
<ghabit> anonymous_IRC_, также для базирования на них других дистрибутивов. :)
<swatchel> Парни помогите, собрал образ на ltsp на базе Debian 8 (Jessi) при запуске клавиатур работает, а мышь нет - подскажите что может быть?
<anonymous_IRC> swatchel: Это чат о дистрибутивах, которые основаны на Ubuntu.
<swatchel> как жалко
<swatchel> может просто кто в теме
<swatchel> спросить то можно я думаю
<anonymous_IRC> swatchel: логи нужны.
<anonymous_IRC> Введи команду cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999 и скинь ссылку.
<anonymous_IRC> Если есть интернет.
<swatchel> в процессе
<swatchel> в личке
<anonymous_IRC> swatchel: Dec 11 10:10:12 synergy kernel: [    1.986438] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.01 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba оно свободно?
<swatchel> как понять свободно?
<swatchel> свободно
<anonymous_IRC> swatchel: gnu.org
<swatchel> и что там?
<anonymous_IRC> swatchel: я не хочу иметь дело с несвободными программами
<swatchel> я там был
<swatchel> в смысле с несвободными програмами?
<anonymous_IRC> swatchel: скачай полностью свободный дистрибутив.
<anonymous_IRC> swatchel: и не ставь "проприетарных драйверов".
<anonymous_IRC> swatchel: проприетарные программы несвободны.
<swatchel> там нет "проприетарных драйверов"
<anonymous_IRC> swatchel: sudo apt-get install vrms
<anonymous_IRC> swatchel: vrms
<anonymous_IRC> swatchel: напиши, что оно выведет.
<Baogun> Добрый день. Подскажите, как исправить разрешение/частоту экрана на ноуте - обновился на 16.10, имею моргание и выключение (1920х1080@60) а через recovery mode имею (1920x1080@77) и ничего не дрожит? Nvidia GeForce 840m
<anonymous_IRC> Baogun: нет несвободных драйверов?
<anonymous_IRC> Baogun: продай этот ноутбук, купи ThinkPad.
<Baogun> anonymous_IRC, нет. переключал и на Nvidia, и на Xorg - всё едино
<anonymous_IRC> Baogun: скорее всего там два выхода. Или ставить вредоносные программы или привыкать к тому, что есть.
<anonymous_IRC> swatchel: есть вывод vrms?
<swatchel> в процессе
<Baogun> anonymous_IRC, на 16.04 всё работало. и ноут меня устраивает. Ещё варианты?
<swatchel> просто я не такой быстрый
<swatchel> и ошибки я думаю не нужны
<swatchel> Baogun может откатиться на 16.04?
<anonymous_IRC> Baogun: попробуй скачать полностью свободный дистрибутив с gnu.org. Советую его оставить в любом случае. Если пойдёт, значит тебе повезло. Если нет, ищи свободные драйвера. Если их нет, привыкай к тому, что есть.
<anonymous_IRC> Baogun: Могу скинуть ссылку на альфа-версию Trisquel 8.0 без установщика. Основана на 16.04 вроде.
<Baogun> swatchel, а есть инструкция уровня "для чайников" чтобы не запороть систему?
<anonymous_IRC> Baogun: скачиваешь дистрибутив Trisquel в формате iso и копируешь на диск или флешку. Потом ставишь как и Ubuntu.
<anonymous_IRC> Baogun: стабильная версия основана на 14.04, а альфа на 16.04.
<JohnDoe1> http://www.gnewsense.org/Main/LaptopGuide
<Baogun> anonymous_IRC, у меня задача - не снести всё. Поставить всё заново - на крайняк всегда успею.
<anonymous_IRC> Baogun: LiveCD-режим тоже есть.
<Baogun> да и не хочется windows-way - переустанавливать систему когда пепельница засорилась
<anonymous_IRC> Baogun: а я скоро буду переустанавливать. Точнее, менять Trisquel на GLFS.
<anonymous_IRC> GLFS='GNU/Linux-libre from Scratch'
<Baogun> кстати, насчет LiveUSB - пытаюсь запускать с флешки и имею черный экран. Отчего-почему - тоже не понимаю.
<anonymous_IRC> Baogun: консоль нормально работает?
<Baogun> да. вроде. сейчас проверить не могу - сижу на том же ноуте.
<anonymous_IRC> Baogun: значит из консоли логи скинешь.
<swatchel> в личке vrms
<Baogun> anonymous_IRC, какие именно интересуют?
<anonymous_IRC> swatchel: разве нельзя на что-нибудь свободное залить?
<anonymous_IRC> swatchel: а какой дистрибутив?
<anonymous_IRC> Привет всем.
<Baogun> Уважаемые гуру, добрый вечер! я с вопросом: что делать, если после сноса дров на Nvidia система не грузится, а рисует черный (скорее - потухший) экран на ноутбуке? Как при загрузке хотя бы в консоль попасть, помимо режима восстановления?
<earthundead> хссс
<earthundead> Baogun, ты ещё тут ?
<earthundead> Помимо прочего Nvidia ставит Nouveau в блеклист. Надеюсь ты его убрал оттуда ?
<Baogun> earthundead, нет, а как?
<earthundead> У меня /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-blacklists-nouveau.conf
<Baogun> нет у меня такого файла
<earthundead> И в манах насколько я помню ещё что-то про x.org.conf было Надеюсь ты читал.
<Baogun> xorg.conf у меня отсутствует
<earthundead> Значит другие в папке посмотри и убедись , что там нет упоминания nouveau
<earthundead> Ghfdbkmyj jncencndetn
<earthundead> Правильно тогда незнаю
<earthundead> У мен6я проблемы только с блеклистом были
<Baogun> а как узнать, грузится ли nouveau в ядро?
<Baogun> собственно, корень проблем у меня с тем, что перейдя на 16.10 я получил глюки с экраном (дрожит, мигает, белеет) на привычных 60 Гц - но если стартанут иксы из консоли восстановления, экран норма. но - 77 Гц
<Baogun> причем как эти 77 гц получить в обычном режиме неясно
<penelopa> Baogun Не у одного тебя проблемы с 16.10. У меня схожие проблемы были. Ядро не дружит с встроенной Интелловской видюхой. ПРишлось откатываться до 16.04.
<Baogun> ну как-то странно она не дружит... почему тогда в консоли восстановления всё тип-топ?
<penelopa> Мой баг ядра висит в баг треккере Юбунту и Дебиан, его до сих пор никто не резольвит.
<penelopa> КОнсоль восстановления использует нативный драйвер, а не специфический.
<penelopa> Поэтому в консоли восстановления у тебя всё тип-топ.
<Baogun> penelopa, а как грамотно откатиться?
<penelopa> Смотри kernel.log - там должна быть информация из-за чего у тебя не работает.
<penelopa> Baogun Счас,Ю ссыль найду тебе. ПОгодь.
<penelopa> Baogun https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto Я использовал из этого мануала второй метод (Second). У меня откат произошёл без проблем.
<penelopa> Самое главное создать файл /etc/apt/preferences
<penelopa> И предыдущему релизу выставить высший приоритет, как указано в мануале.
<ghabit> Baogun, ctrl+alt+f1 после загрузки дает консоль?
<Baogun> после стандартной загрузки в грабе? нет. экран мёртв наглухо
<Baogun> даже alt-SysRq ничего не показывает
<ghabit> Baogun, ты пробовал перейти после загрузки в консоль ctrl+alt+f1?
<Baogun> да
<ghabit> Ой. Т.е. Вы пробовали? :)
<ghabit> и ничего?
<Baogun> экран мертв наглухо
<Baogun> т.е.  не вижу - есть ли результат
<ghabit> Если ничего - то я бы делал chroot и удалял драйвера nvidia, а там уже из рабочей системы дальше разбирался.
<Baogun> а внешнего моника, увы, нет
<ghabit> Как насчет через chroot удалить драйвера nvidia?
<Baogun> я в recovery mode их purge - недостточно?
<ghabit> Достаточно.
<ghabit> По идее.
<Baogun> не помогло
<Baogun> ghabit, я слегка продвинутый юзер, мне можно и "ты" ;)
<Baogun> т.е. до сноса иксы еще стартовали - мигали, блекли, чудили, выходил в консоль. а сейчас всё мертвое
<ghabit> Baogun, http://askubuntu.com/questions/159663/how-to-reset-the-xorg-xserver
<Baogun> т.е. экран выключается
<ghabit> ну я не спец, но попробовал бы сбросить настройки иксов
<earthundead> как узнать, грузится ли nouveau в ядро? lsmod конечно
<Baogun> ghabit, а это всё можно в recovery mode делать или нужно обязательно в обычный режим?
<Baogun> penelopa, а даунгрейд можно запустить из recovery mode?
<penelopa> Baogun Можно и нужно.
<penelopa> Главное, чтобы у тебя сеть была.
<penelopa> Рекавери моде отличается от основного режима только тем, что в нём отключены все "лишние" модули ядра. В остальном та же система.
<Baogun> только файловая система еще и RO
<penelopa> Baogun Не забудь после отката удалить все ссылки на 16.10 в source.list
<penelopa> Baogun Ох. У тебя в /boot только одно ядро? Старого нет что ли?
<penelopa> Baogun При загрузке жмёшь F8 и выбираешь старое ядро, с него и грузишься.
<Baogun> старое есть
<penelopa> Baogun Так грузись с него и даунгреёдь систему.
<penelopa> Baogun Судя по всему у тебя дело заладилось?
<penelopa> *DRINK*
<Baogun> Ы! загрузился со старого ядра и всё работает...
<Baogun> можт не даунгрейдить?
<penelopa> Baogun: Это тебе кажется, что всё работает.
<penelopa> Baogun: Даунгредь всё равно.
<Baogun> опять Матрица? :(
<penelopa> Baogun: У меня похожий случай был с графикой. Будут артефакты в разных прогах, если не даунгрейдишься.
<penelopa> Baogun: Пиши баг репорт разработчикам/майнтейнерам ядра Ubuntu, это обязательно, не забудь. Не забудь приложить к баг-репорт твой kern.log из /var/log
<penelopa> Baogun: А то забьют на тебя и будешь всю жизнь сидеть как я на 16.04
<Baogun> penelopa, а через что его правильнее писать?
<penelopa> Baogun: зайди на launchpad.net там находишь kernel-бла-бла-бла и там будет ссылка на отправку баг-репорта.
<penelopa> Baogun: Ссылка на report bug.
<penelopa> Baogun: После даунгрейдинга не забудь удалить ядро от 16.10, это ни на что не повлияет, но так будет правильно.
<Baogun> тяк. писать всё равно в Ubuntu, если у мен - Xubuntu?
<penelopa> Baogun Ну как? Даунгреднулся?
<Baogun> момент
<stanislav> 0_о
<stanislav> куда артуса дели?
<Baogun> penelopa, если у меня не файл preferencs а папка preferences.d - куда вписывать пиннинг?
<penelopa> Baogun: Вписывать в файл, как указано в руководстве. Не умничай, делай так, как написано и будет тебе счастье.
<Baogun> penelopa, не хочет оно даунгрейдить
<ghabit> Baogun, все еще здесь?
<ghabit> Baogun, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2197912 здесь человек сталкивается с проблемами с графикой и пишет как полностью переустановить драйвер и xorg
<Baogun> ща попробую...
<penelopa> Baogun И что пишет, почему не хочет? Значит что-то делаешь не так.
<penelopa> ghabit: Там проблема не драйвере, а в ядре.
<Baogun> penelopa, это я тупанул - update не сделал
<Baogun> ох, чую, и фарш у меня будет )
<penelopa> Baogun: Всё будет нормально, не пугайся. На себе проверено, всё работает.
<Baogun> penelopa, учитывая радиус кривизны моих рук - будет :) я еще в детстве - радостно снёс autoexec.bat и config.sys, чтобы место освободить...
<Baogun> penelopa, кстати, новое ядро будет с 16.04 нормально работать?
<penelopa> Baogun Не переживай, исправим, я тоже много чего сносил.
<penelopa> Baogun Оно у тебя будет старое, а не новое ядро.
<Baogun> penelopa, вне зависимости от нумерации? :)
<penelopa> Baogun: Оно должно у тебя остаться то, с которого ты сейчас работаешь.
<penelopa> Baogun: Так как у тебя процесс, идёт? Пакеты скачиваются?
<Baogun> скачиваются
<penelopa> Baogun: Ну, как у тебя дела? Процесс идёт? Долго ещё?
<Baogun> тяк. оно типа обновилсь, но как-то странно
<penelopa> Baogun: Если ошибок не было, то удаляешь из source.list ссылки на 16.10 и удаляешь тот файл, что создавал. Снова делаешь apt update.
<penelopa> Baogun: У тебя должна остаться только 16.04.
<penelopa> Baogun: Не забудь ещё ядро от 16.10 удалить.
<Baogun> тякс. опосля перезагрузки в 7 консоли мигает курсор, по альт-ф1 вылез в обычную консоль. startx сработал
<Baogun> работает, но что-то не до конца..
<penelopa> Baogun: Переустанови DE.
<penelopa> Baogun: У тебя какая DE: Unity, KDE, XFCE или что?
<Baogun> xfce
<penelopa> Baogun   Попробуй переустанови sddm или lightdm, посмотри который у тебя установлен, тот и переустанови.
<penelopa> Baogun: У меня с загрузкой после даунгрейда проблем не было. Были проблемы с даунгрейдом (были ошибки, которые пришлось исправлять повторным запуском даунгрейда).
<penelopa> Самое главное, что у тебя всё грузится. Теперь исправим остальное. Разобрался какой DM у тебя стоит?
<Baogun> lightdm
<penelopa> Baogun: Ап.
<penelopa> Baogun: Вот его и переустанови. А потом перезагрузись и посмотри работает или нет.
<SergeyIT> даунгрейд - не наш метод... вперед и только вперед
<Baogun> ща.
<penelopa> Baogun: Спросим у остальных юзаеров этой доски.
<penelopa> SergeyIT: Да, с голой попой, флагом и барабаном на шее. Как это всё знакомо.
<SergeyIT> не понял
<penelopa> Baogun Я использую сейчас KDE 5.8. Уже второй год на KDE.
<penelopa> Baogun: На XFCE "сидел" до этого, но ушёл, решил поддержать разработку KDE. Чем сейчас и занимаюсь, т. к. считаю, что юзабельность - основа продвижения мира Linux в широкие массы. К тому же KDE стала довольно стабильной за последние годы. По крайней мере у меня и для м
<SergeyIT> а я сейчас из 17.04 LXQT :P
<Baogun> тяк... оно мне ругнулось nouveau unknown chipset и не грузит иксы
<penelopa> Baogun: попробуй поставить sddm
<Baogun> не буду. проблема явно не в дм
<penelopa> Baogun: Да.
<Baogun> руками-то я его стартую
<penelopa> Baogun: Ругается на модуль видюхи.
<SergeyIT> а на 16.04 работало?
<Baogun> и какие-то ошибки лезут
<penelopa> Какие ошибки лезут?
<SergeyIT> с лайва 16.04 запускается?
<Baogun> SergeyIT, на 16.04 все работало
<SergeyIT> значит что-то сломал - переставь и не мучайся
<penelopa> Baogun: У тебя сейчас 16.04 уже, за исключением модуля видеокарты по всей видимости.
<Baogun> лайвы почему-то не хотят запускаться - черный экран
<SergeyIT> а что за видео?
<Baogun> При обработке следующих пакетов произошли ошибки:
<Baogun>  grub-common
<Baogun>  initscripts
<Baogun>  keyboard-configuration
<Baogun>  grub-efi-amd64-bin
<Baogun>  grub-efi-amd64
<penelopa> Baogun: Хотя. Нет. Лучше давай сюда пиши те ошибки, что у тебя при загрузке вылетают. Надо разбираться, а не переустанавливать истсему.
<Baogun>  grub2-common
<Baogun>  xserver-xorg-core
<Baogun>  grub-efi-amd64-signed
<Baogun>  upstart
<Baogun>  console-setup-linux
<Baogun>  console-setup
<Baogun>  xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<Baogun>  kbd
<Baogun> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<SergeyIT> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<Baogun> то есть система у меня какая-то перекукоженная
<penelopa> Baogun: dpkg -f
<penelopa> Baogun: Нормальная у тебя система, не паникуй. Будешь паниковать - расстреляем всем миром.
<Baogun> dpkg-deb: ошибка: --field требует указания в качестве аргумента имени файла .deb
<penelopa> Baogun: Ты же говорил, что она у тебя обновилась нормально?! Откуда тогда у тебя ошибки? С неба упали? Или ты шутить вздумал?
<penelopa> Baogun: dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Baogun> оно эти ошибки стало после обновления и перезагрузки сыпать
<penelopa> Baogun: dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Baogun> penelopa, запустил, оно молча отработало
<penelopa> Baogun: Первый раз такое вижу, чтобы после даунгрейда сыпало что-то подобное.
<penelopa> Baogun: перезагрузись.
<Baogun> ну дык, я уникум, вечно все портачу ;)
<Baogun> не, после перезагруза оно по прежнему unknown chipset и мгает курсором
<Baogun> и вские gui программы типа synaptic работать не хотят
<Baogun> похоже я где-то сделал фарш
<penelopa> Я тебе уже писал, переустанови модуль твоей видеокарты и те пакеты, на которые у тебя ругался dpkg.
<SergeyIT> я вот вчера материнку сменил и винХР не переставлял - это круче
<Baogun> penelopa, а как переустановить модуль видеокарты, если Nvidia снесен?
<penelopa> Baogun: В смысле снесён? Вытащен из мамочки физически?
<Baogun> дрова снесены :)
<penelopa>  Baogun: Ну, так поставь обратно, что тебе мешает?
<SergeyIT> попробуй переставить xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<penelopa> Baogun: Пробуй. И остальные пакеты, на которые была ругань ттоже переустанови.
<Baogun> тяк. переустановил. перезагружаю. кстати, как побороть зависание при выключении-перезагрузке?
<penelopa> Baogun: Дальше без меня, я спать. До завтра.
<Baogun> тяк. приплыли. черный экран вместо окна логина
<Baogun> пойду и я спать
#ubuntu-ru 2017-12-04
<aleksei`> утра всем
<windymindy> Привет. Кто-нибудь пробовал uncloud-init на ubuntu cloud image? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/296236
#ubuntu-ru 2017-12-05
<aleksei`> дня
#ubuntu-ru 2017-12-06
<aleksei`> утра
<tagezi> утра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чё правда что ль?
<|rapidsp|> шутка
#ubuntu-ru 2017-12-07
<aleksei`> lhfcnt
<aleksei`> драсте
<cTac_> 0/
<cTac_> тут тоже стало тихо...
#ubuntu-ru 2017-12-08
<aleksei`> утра
<Skeqtor> Здравствуйте!
<init_3> парни, признавайтесь -- куда все свалили? в телеграм?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-12-09
<andrex> просто свалили
<diskin> init_3, а был тут кто-то?
<yrun> Привет
<yrun> Подскажите, пожалуйста, сервис http://voip.qip.ru/index/ действует или нет? / В личном кабинете указано "Сервис временно не доступен" - так может быть его давно закрыли, просто никого не оповестили?
<yrun> и сертификат сайта просрочен... похоже никому дела нет...
<yrun> В частности, плата за каждое установленное соединение составляет 0,03 у.е. - это вообще дорого или считается нормально по нынешним временам? (без учета поминутной оплаты)
<init_3> diskin: были времена, было людно
<Sergey_IT> да, были люди в наше время...
#ubuntu-ru 2017-12-10
<sansero> ирка стала непопулярной или люди стали более замкнутыми?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вроде офф версия что закрылся http гейт в ирку
#ubuntu-ru 2018-12-03
<SergeyIT> ку
<diskin> installed 8.04 and noticed that when battery power ends, it shuts down (instead of going to sleep or hibernate). where to check these settings please?
<diskin> ой ) не в тот канал спросил. ну может тут кто знает?
<SergeyIT> ну так в гугле же... и 8.04 кто-то использует?
<diskin> SergeyIT, не, 18.04, ошибся!
<SergeyIT> так хибернейт вроде не работает нынче (никогда не пользовался этим, и слипом тоже)
<diskin> ну хоть слип, только заранее, тчобы хватило батарейки поспать. а то он вырубается и все
<SergeyIT> а смысл? За минуту стартует...
<diskin> ну как, все приложения закрываются
<diskin> все вкладки
<diskin> а если где-то файл несохранен...
<SergeyIT> сохранять надо... Да, и если потеряешь, ничего страшного, в следующий раз думать будешь - проходили, знаем ;)
<diskin> )
<diskin> ну хотелось бы настроить все же, чтобы само в саспенд уходило поставил laptop-mode-tools, погляжу. странно, почему этот пакет сам не ставится, при установке оси, ведь есть же признак, что ставлю на ноутбук?
#ubuntu-ru 2018-12-07
<rapidsp> test
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Fail!
#ubuntu-ru 2018-12-08
<Sergey_IT> ку
<tagezi> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2018-12-09
<stanislav> парни, с какой версии гном в убунте?
<stanislav> 18.04 гномощель или еще юнити?
<stanislav> https://i.imgur.com/Ggk9vst.png
<yokowka> приветъ!!!! посмотри paste.debian.net/1055093
<yokowka> необходима помощь.
<yokowka> необходима помощь  paste.debian.net/1055093
#ubuntu-ru 2019-12-02
<popadius> Здравствуйте, поставил из  ppa драйверы nvidia 440 видеокарта ge force 730 gt. На одном ядре не запускаются иксы, на другом запустились в низком графическом режиме. Куда копать?
<diskin> привет, в логи наверно смотреть
<popadius> The 440.26 NVIDIA driver will ignore пишет, на сайте указана поддержка
<diskin> я вижу там есть уже 440.36
<diskin> а "стоковый" драйвер работает?
<popadius> для чайника, стоковый это какой?
<diskin> ну, который в твоей системе стоит по умолчанию
<diskin> их два, открытый и проприетарный
<popadius> оба работали
<popadius> правда opengl слетал периодически
<diskin> ну как я понимаю, если ты ставишь последние версии, только что вышедшие, то могут быть проблемы, ведь карта старая достаточно и наверно мало используется?
<popadius> ну комп вообще старый, карточку купил чтобы хоть как-то перло видео
<diskin> попробуй обновись на 440.36, чтобы уж точно последний драйвер стоял, и покажи, что пишет куда-нибудь в pastebin
<diskin> ммм
<diskin> не успел
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<diskin> Big_Aziz, привет
<Big_Aziz> diskin: привет-привет. что так тихо на канале, когда то тут было столпотворение
<diskin> Big_Aziz, без понятия. наверно все ушли в телеграм.
<Big_Aziz> все может быть. :)
<diskin> хотел сейчас проверить как там в телеграме, и не нашел нужный канал. раньше тут давали ссылку вроде?
<Big_Aziz> diskin: лучше тут, старый друг лучше и надежней новых двух. сейчас поишу и скину тебе адрес канала в телеге
<stas> diskin: была @ru_ubuntu
<stas> но теперь ее сделали приватной, доступ после собеседования)
<Big_Aziz> stas: ясно. спасибо за инфу
<Big_Aziz> да там всего 18 подписчиков
<stas> ссылка ведет на канал, где 18 подписчиков
<stas> в чате было больше тысячи, когда я видел его последний раз
<Big_Aziz> да, разобрался. спасибо
<stas>  странное решение, конечно)
<Big_Aziz> да их тоже можно понять, было неколько ресурсов нормальных в начале, а потом развелось и рекламы и спама
<Big_Aziz> и загнулись некоторые а другие в состочнии стогнации :(
<SergeyIT> здесь то же состояние уже давно
<Big_Aziz> SergeyIT: привет, да вижу :(
<andrex> че то вы не тот чат смотрите))
<andrex> и да дрова к ядрам вообще ну никак. скорее всего там ксорг надо править либо блеклистить открытый драйвер.
<diskin> stas, а, я увидел тот канал закрытый, и не узнал его.
#ubuntu-ru 2019-12-03
<gry> Hi rapidsp
<rapidsp> hi
#ubuntu-ru 2019-12-05
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
#ubuntu-ru 2019-12-07
<andrex> @seen antares
<ubuntuhelp> antares was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 1 year, 10 weeks, 4 days, 15 hours, 58 minutes, and 22 seconds ago: <Antares> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wsk868a0qhA #2 Маши - Красное Белое ☯
